# 2020...



## tenacious (Mar 2, 2019)

Think I just figured out who I'm going to vote for, for the next president of the United States...







> *Senator Michael Bennet of Colorado is quietly and seriously thinking about a run for president.*
> https://www.theatlantic.com/politics/archive/2019/03/senator-michael-bennet-weighing-run-president/583993/
> 
> POLK CITY, Iowa—Sitting under a framed ticket from an old Obama town hall meeting, down in the basement of a farmhouse surrounded by snowy fields of corn and soybeans, I tell Michael Bennet that an Iowa Democrat who’d come to hear him speak compared him to pea soup. Good pea soup, hearty. But still pea soup, in a 2020 primary field that has sizzling fajitas and cake on the table.
> ...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 2, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Think I just figured out who I'm going to vote for, for the next president of the United States...


Why? Is he a child rapist?


----------



## tenacious (Mar 2, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Why? Is he a child rapist?


Child rapist?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 2, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Child rapist?


You seem to like to defend those types.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 2, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You seem to like to defend those types.


Speaking of defending child rapists.  Who are you voting for as President, Joe?  I'm assuming from this post Roy Moore won't be able to count on your support anymore...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 2, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Speaking of defending child rapists.  Who are you voting for as President, Joe?  I'm assuming from this post Roy Moore won't be able to count on your support anymore...


What did he do and how did his trail end up? Maybe that was just another election cycle crime, you people are good at that.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 2, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What did he do and how did his trail end up? Maybe that was just another election cycle crime, you people are good at that.


Roy Moore?  He got sent home is last I heard was begging Conservatives to help pay his legal bills.  

As I did a quick search and saw you had over 100 posts dry-humping on his leg, I'd assume you're someone who did sent him money and obviously are in a better place to know if the bills have been paid.  So you tell me, how is that pedophile you wanted to help run the government doing?


----------



## tenacious (Mar 2, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Think I just figured out who I'm going to vote for, for the next president of the United States...



Back to Bennett... this guy is great.  I really don't know all that much about him, but what I've read and seen I really like.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 2, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Roy Moore?  He got sent home is last I heard was begging Conservatives to help pay his legal bills.
> 
> As I did a quick search and saw you had over 100 posts dry-humping on his leg, I'd assume you're someone who did sent him money and obviously are in a better place to know if the bills have been paid.  So you tell me, how is that pedophile you wanted to help run the government doing?


What did Moore do?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 2, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Roy Moore?  He got sent home is last I heard was begging Conservatives to help pay his legal bills.
> 
> As I did a quick search and saw you had over 100 posts dry-humping on his leg, I'd assume you're someone who did sent him money and obviously are in a better place to know if the bills have been paid.  So you tell me, how is that pedophile you wanted to help run the government doing?


Like I said, just another kavanaugh, smollet election time concoction.
Wise up.

In November 2017, nine women came forward with *allegations of sexual misconduct, child molestation, and pedophilia against Roy Moore*, the Republican nominee in the 2017 United States Senate special election in Alabama and a former Chief Justice of the Supreme Court of Alabama. Three of the women alleged that he had sexually assaulted them, two during their adolescence (one who was 16 at the time of the alleged incident, when Moore was 31, and one who was 14 at the time of the alleged incident, when Moore was 32).[1] Six other women recalled Moore pursuing romantic relationships, or engaging in inappropriate or unwanted behavior with them, while they were between the ages of 16 and 22. The age of consent in Alabama is 16.

Most of the incidents are said to have occurred in the late 1970s; one involved alleged groping of a 28-year-old woman in 1991. In the 1970s, Moore was an assistant district attorney in Alabama. A local police officer stated that she was told to prevent Moore from being around cheerleaders "in their 20s", though she says "the department took no action against Moore because it never received complaints...."[2]Moore has denied the sexual abuse allegations, which were made by Leigh Corfman (then 14), Beverly Young Nelson (then 16), and Tina Johnson (then 28).

On November 10, Moore acknowledged knowing and remembering Debbie Wesson Gibson and Gloria Thacker Deason, but said, although he could not remember "specific dates" between him and Gibson, "If we did go out on dates then we did." He said that he did not "remember ever dating any girl without the permission of her mother". However on November 27 and 29, Moore declared, "I do not know any of these women," "did not date any of these women and have not engaged in any sexual misconduct with anyone".

The allegations were made when Moore was the Republican candidate for U.S. Senate in a special election.[3] At the time of the allegations it was too late to remove Moore's name from on the ballot.[4] Prominent Republicans and religious leaders such as John McCain, Mitt Romney, and Russell Moore (no relation) called for Moore to drop out of the race after the allegations were reported.[5][6] Other senators withdrew their endorsements of Moore's Senate candidacy.[7][8][9][10] Days later, Speaker of the House Paul Ryan called for Moore to abandon his campaign.[11]Senate Majority Leader Mitch McConnell also announced that he believes the women who made the accusations and that Moore should "step aside".[12] President Donald Trump, however, endorsed Moore, and accepted his denials.[13][14] Alabama Republicans largely defended Moore from the allegations.[15][16] The Republican National Committee initially cut ties with Moore after the accusations were made publicly, but later restored funding to Moore's campaign.[14] This scandal helped propel Doug Jones, Moore's opponent, to an upset victory in the Senate special election.[17] In the year following the allegations, no criminal charges were issued against Moore, and the issue left the public spotlight. Moore filed civil suit against the accusers on April 30, 2018, citing defamation of character. [
Roy Moore sexual misconduct allegations - Wikipedia
Wikipedia › wiki › Roy_Moore_sexual_...
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roy_Moore_sexual_misconduct_allegations&ved=2ahUKEwjVpISpiOTgAhULbq0KHU2VATAQFjAAegQIARAB&usg=AOvVaw385p4lqRBla9h1hVTxlHQZ


----------



## tenacious (Mar 2, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Like I said, just another kavanaugh, smollet election time concoction.
> Wise up.
> 
> In November 2017, nine women came forward with *allegations of sexual misconduct, child molestation, and pedophilia against Roy Moore*, the Republican nominee in the 2017 United States Senate special election in Alabama and a former Chief Justice of the Supreme Court of Alabama. Three of the women alleged that he had sexually assaulted them, two during their adolescence (one who was 16 at the time of the alleged incident, when Moore was 31, and one who was 14 at the time of the alleged incident, when Moore was 32).[1] Six other women recalled Moore pursuing romantic relationships, or engaging in inappropriate or unwanted behavior with them, while they were between the ages of 16 and 22. The age of consent in Alabama is 16.
> ...


Oh right... he's a conservative so there's no way he's guilty.  Totally solid point.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 2, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You seem to like to defend those types.


https://www.daytondailynews.com/news/national/trump-witness-list-lawsuit-against-billionaire-sex-offender/cjRJyj6cD4u5bJhfRa4W0M/


----------



## nononono (Mar 2, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Speaking of defending child rapists.  Who are you voting for as President, Joe?  I'm assuming from this post Roy Moore won't be able to count on your support anymore...



*Just plain " Dumb " response...*

*Come on now...*

*Bernie just finished Giving away the Country in his opening speech*
*in Brooklyn.....I'm sure Bloomberg loved that " Hot Rant "...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 2, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Oh right... he's a conservative so there's no way he's guilty.  Totally solid point.


What happ need to the Kavanaugh story tellers?


----------



## tenacious (Mar 3, 2019)

Here's a video that goes to the other candidate I'm considering supporting in 2020- Howard Schultz (or possibly Michael Bloomberg).  

Socialist to the left of me, an greedy jokers on my right, here I am.


----------



## nononono (Mar 6, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Here's a video that goes to the other candidate I'm considering supporting in 2020- Howard Schultz (or possibly Michael Bloomberg).
> 
> Socialist to the left of me, an greedy jokers on my right, here I am.









*Awwww......." Tiny " T got a book deal.......*


----------



## messy (Mar 7, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What happ need to the Kavanaugh story tellers?


Somebody sounds very cranky that so many of the sleazebags surrounding his hero are going to jail.
Sorry, bud...maybe you can bid on Paulie's fur coat before he goes away for good.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 7, 2019)

messy said:


> Somebody sounds very cranky that so many of the sleazebags surrounding his hero are going to jail.
> Sorry, bud...maybe you can bid on Paulie's fur coat before he goes away for good.


I don't care who goes to jail if they are guilty of something besides process crimes, I here there will be some big news in the next week or so. Can't wait.


----------



## MARsSPEED (Mar 7, 2019)

Pedaphile? We all know which politician owns that title AND IS ACTUALLY GUILTY!


----------



## tenacious (Mar 7, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Awwww......." Tiny " T got a book deal.......*


Normally I think most of your posts are pretty lame.  But I've got to tell you no, I'm kind of grooving on the name Tiny T.  
I give you permission to call me Tiny T if you want from now on.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 7, 2019)

messy said:


> Somebody sounds very cranky that so many of the sleazebags surrounding his hero are going to jail.
> Sorry, bud...maybe you can bid on Paulie's fur coat before he goes away for good.


So who are you hoping to see elected president in 2020 messy?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 7, 2019)

tenacious said:


> So who are you hoping to see elected president in 2020 messy?


Milk toast will not answer that question, he may be proven wrong.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 7, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Milk toast will not answer that question, he may be proven wrong.


How can one be wrong when they simply are putting up some for consideration that they, "hope" will get elect. You seem quite anxious to jump to condemnation.


----------



## messy (Mar 7, 2019)

tenacious said:


> So who are you hoping to see elected president in 2020 messy?


Too early to know, for me. I like Biden and Hickenlooper and Klobuchar and Gillibrand, so far. Although Biden hasn’t announced. 
If nobody is going to really capture the imagination like Bill Clinton or Obama, then a moderate Democrat would be my choice (although O and Clinton were both moderate Democrats, but the more exciting candidates so far, like Kamala, are too far left to win...she or Beto should be VP).


----------



## messy (Mar 7, 2019)

How a


tenacious said:


> So who are you hoping to see elected president in 2020 messy?


How about you, tenacious?


----------



## tenacious (Mar 7, 2019)

messy said:


> How a
> 
> How about you, tenacious?


Honestly I almost feel I could take your thoughts and pass them off as my own they are so close to mine.  Although there are so many candidates who I really know nothing about that I'm feel a bit over-whelmed.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 7, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Honestly I almost feel I could take your thoughts and pass them off as my own they are so close to mine own.  Although there are so many candidates who I really know nothing about that I'm feel a bit over-whelmed.


Get a room and some balls. What's with you people?


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 7, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Honestly I almost feel I could take your thoughts and pass them off as my own they are so close to mine own.  Although there are so many candidates who I really know nothing about that I'm feel a bit over-whelmed.


So much time for the vetting to go on.  It will work it's way out and hopefully without the Russians influence this time.


----------



## messy (Mar 7, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Get a room and some balls. What's with you people?


If we were idiots we would all be in a room somewhere with some fat, corrupt phony billionaire shouting “lock him up!” But we’re not. You can be jealous if you’d like.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 7, 2019)

I also have to admit... I'm a bit tempted to vote for Schultz, just because I live in a blue state that will go to the dems regardless of how I vote.  

https://thehill.com/homenews/campaign/432954-schultz-recruiting-gop-insiders-ahead-of-possible-2020-bid


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 7, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Get a room and some balls. What's with you people?


Who was your pick in 2015?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 7, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> So much time for the vetting to go on.  It will work it's way out and hopefully without the Russians influence this time.


Do you have any idea why Obama didn't take care of that known problem? Besides cut it out, I mean.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 7, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Who was your pick in 2015?


I voted for the republican.
My choice was Cruz.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 7, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I voted for the republican.
> My choice was Cruz.


You were with Lyn' Ted as I recall.  Speaking of ball-less... did Trump ever apologize for calling Ted's wife ugly?  Would be sickening to think that Cruz is out there stumping for Trump, if those tweets ripping on his wife are still on the Donald's homepage.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 7, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I voted for the republican.
> My choice was Cruz.


Why the small "r"? Dissatisfied?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 7, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why the small "r"? Dissatisfied?


Lazy, like a liberal.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 7, 2019)

Biden/Harris might be interesting.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 7, 2019)

Politics
*Howard Schultz: Dems will play 'spoiler' if they pick a nominee with socialist values*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 7, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Lazy, like a liberal.


You're the one that posts lies all day in here . . . liberals have to work for a living.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 7, 2019)

tenacious said:


> You were with Lyn' Ted as I recall.  Speaking of ball-less... did Trump ever apologize for calling Ted's wife ugly?  Would be sickening to think that Cruz is out there stumping for Trump, if those tweets ripping on his wife are still on the Donald's homepage.


Yes, I agree with you totally, that was one of the many times I thought Trump was finished, but you people and your witch hunt keep bringing me and probably many others right back in support of him.
How bad of a candidate did you nominate?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 7, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You're the one that posts lies all day in here . . . liberals have to work for a living.


That's the good thing about being independently wealthy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 7, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Biden/Harris might be interesting.


Do you think she is clean and articulate enough for crazy Joe?
Plus he likes them a bit younger.
*Biden: Obama Clean, Articulate, Bright African-American*
https://*www.outsidethebeltway.com*/*biden*_*obama*_*clean*_articulate...


----------



## messy (Mar 7, 2019)

tenacious said:


> You were with Lyn' Ted as I recall.  Speaking of ball-less... did Trump ever apologize for calling Ted's wife ugly?  Would be sickening to think that Cruz is out there stumping for Trump, if those tweets ripping on his wife are still on the Donald's homepage.


He also said that Cruz's dad was an associate of Lee Harvey Oswald.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 7, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> That's the good thing about being independently wealthy.


So like Kylie Jenner and t are you "self-made"?


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 7, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yes, I agree with you totally, that was one of the many times I thought Trump was finished, but you people and your witch hunt keep bringing me and probably many others right back in support of him.
> How bad of a candidate did you nominate?


Really the only candidate that I think can challenge President Trump is Biden. Around the same age, both White, both will appeal to their base. It depends who Biden, if he is the guy, chooses for his running mate. If he were to go too far left that would be playing into Trumps hands... pick someone more moderate and the progressives will revolt. Should be interesting .


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 7, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Really the only candidate that I think can challenge President Trump is Biden. Around the same age, both White, both will appeal to their base. It depends who Biden, if he is the guy, chooses for his running mate. If he were to go too far left that would be playing into Trumps hands... pick someone more moderate and the progressives will revolt. Should be interesting .


Note to Biden campaign, 
Don't say Biden and Depends in the same sentence.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 7, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Note to Biden campaign,
> Don't say Biden and Depends in the same sentence.


Biden will get real data but my gut (same one that was sure Trump could not win , but had no idea of how deep that Russian support was) says he would lose in the primaries. His age would show against more aggressive younger candidates.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 7, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> Biden will get real data but my gut (same one that was sure Trump could not win , but had no idea of how deep that Russian support was) says he would lose in the primaries. His age would show against more aggressive younger candidates.


And that would be the blueprint to President Trump winning again... but I don't have a gut feeling about that.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 7, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Do you think she is clean and articulate enough for crazy Joe?
> Plus he likes them a bit younger.
> *Biden: Obama Clean, Articulate, Bright African-American*
> https://*www.outsidethebeltway.com*/*biden*_*obama*_*clean*_articulate...


Wow.. forgot about how creepy Biden is. Second thoughts about how well he would do,  especially with the "Me too" group. Trump would have a field day with him..


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 7, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> Biden will get real data but my gut (same one that was sure Trump could not win , but had no idea of how deep that Russian support was) says he would lose in the primaries. His age would show against more aggressive younger candidates.


Muahahahahaaaaaaaaa....your boy Cohen said no collusion...he's truthful regarding Trump being a liar & a cheat. 
What does your gut say is going on there Andy?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 7, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Note to Biden campaign,
> Don't say Biden and Depends in the same sentence.


That reminds me, where is E?


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 7, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> That reminds me, where is E?


Sshhhh!


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 7, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Muahahahahaaaaaaaaa....your boy Cohen said no collusion...he's truthful regarding Trump being a liar & a cheat.
> What does your gut say is going on there Andy?


Not my boy but Manafort gave the internal polling data to his commie buddy.  The Russians amazingly pinpointed areas where HRC was showing weakness and bombed those areas with false Facebook attacks and don't forget old Roger working with Gucifer (Russia GRU) and Wikileaks to drop the emails at very strategic times.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 7, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> Not my boy but Manafort gave the internal polling data to his commie buddy.  The Russians amazingly pinpointed areas where HRC was showing weakness and bombed those areas with false Facebook attacks and don't forget old Roger working with Gucifer (Russia GRU) and Wikileaks to drop the emails at very strategic times.


So Russia is why Hillary lost?


----------



## messy (Mar 7, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> Not my boy but Manafort gave the internal polling data to his commie buddy.  The Russians amazingly pinpointed areas where HRC was showing weakness and bombed those areas with false Facebook attacks and don't forget old Roger working with Gucifer (Russia GRU) and Wikileaks to drop the emails at very strategic times.


It will be interesting to see if Trump can without without the help of his Conrades.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 7, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So Russia is why Hillary lost?


Russia helped push her over the cliff.  She was already standing there.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 7, 2019)

messy said:


> It will be interesting to see if Trump can without without the help of his Conrades.


You still can't deal with it. HRC lost because she was a horrible candidate. That's it. Ducking bullets and wiping servers didn't help her cause..


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 7, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Wow.. forgot about how creepy Biden is. Second thoughts about how well he would do,  especially with the "Me too" group. Trump would have a field day with him..


Look up Bidens comments on Indian Americans, he said you have to have an Indian accent to go to 7-11 and Duncan doughnuts and then look up the cspan video.of him calling blacks predators.
It's amazing how much the left will overlook for power, see Omar and Virginia.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 7, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Look up Bidens comments on Indian Americans, he said you have to have an Indian accent to go to 7-11 and Duncan doughnuts and then look up the cspan video.of him calling blacks predators.
> It's amazing how much the left will overlook for power, see Omar and Virginia.


Where did the all the good Democrats go? Their party has been hijacked by a bunch of progressive liberals like AOC and Harris. The Republicans had better step it up as well. No more Bush kids please.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 7, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Where did the all the good Democrats go? Their party has been hijacked by a bunch of progressive liberals like AOC and Harris. The Republicans had better step it up as well. No more Bush kids please.


Their base has gone so far left since Obama the old Democrats are just falling in line and nodding their heads in agreement with the new crazies that could easily be voted out in 2020.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 7, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Their base has gone so far left since Obama the old Democrats are just falling in line and nodding their heads in agreement with the new crazies that could easily be voted out in 2020.


Did you see Pelosi tonigjt? She's a total mess...


----------



## tenacious (Mar 7, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> Biden will get real data but my gut (same one that was sure Trump could not win , but had no idea of how deep that Russian support was) says he would lose in the primaries. His age would show against more aggressive younger candidates.


There is something very likable about Joe, and if he won the primary I would be happy voting for him.  But I agree, I'm doubtful he wins the primary as my sense is the left isn't looking to elect another Baby Boomer.  But at this point who knows.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 7, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Muahahahahaaaaaaaaa....your boy Cohen said no collusion...he's truthful regarding Trump being a liar & a cheat.
> What does your gut say is going on there Andy?


Let's wait to see what Muller has to say.  He plainly has Trump spooked...


----------



## tenacious (Mar 7, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Politics
> *Howard Schultz: Dems will play 'spoiler' if they pick a nominee with socialist values*


So how many states would Schultz have to win to prevent either the Trump or the Dem from reaching the 270 Electoral College votes?  It's been a while since High School Social Studies, but as I remember at that point the House of Representatives then votes who wins. 

Republican's know being in the minority that Trump isn't going to win.  And judging from how hard a time NP is having controlling the moderates I sort of see a path to victory for him.  Although I will admit I don't know enough about his positions to confidently predict I'd want him to be president.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 7, 2019)

tenacious said:


> So how many states would Schultz have to win to prevent either the Trump or the Dem from reaching the 270 Electoral College votes?  It's been a while since High School Social Studies, but as I remember at that point the House of Representatives then votes who wins.
> 
> Republican's know being in the minority that Trump isn't going to win.  And judging from how hard NP is having controlling the moderates I sort of see a path to victory for him.  Although I will admit I don't know enough about his positions to confidently predict I'd want him to be president.


He is a liberal, but these new young ones make him look like a moderate.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 7, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Muahahahahaaaaaaaaa....your boy Cohen said no collusion...he's truthful regarding Trump being a liar & a cheat.
> What does your gut say is going on there Andy?


No one is hanging their hat on "collusion" exclusively, except maybe t-swallowers. Think RICO.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 7, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Let's wait to see what Muller has to say.  He plainly has Trump spooked...


I don't know, the Dems are  going after trump a bit too hard. If Mueller had something the Dems wouldn't need to be looking at every facet of Trump's life.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 7, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I don't know, the Dems are  going after trump a bit too hard. If Mueller had something the Dems wouldn't need to be looking at every facet of Trump's life.


That's just politics anymore.  I worked for one of Bill Clinton's old friends from Arkansas, and all his friends and cohorts ended up spending a mint on lawyers because they all got sued and investigated too.  The difference with Trump is his friends and cohorts seem to be really be guilty or have ties to Russia or foreign powers..


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 7, 2019)

tenacious said:


> There is something very likable about Joe, and if he won the primary I would be happy voting for him.  But I agree, I'm doubtful he wins the primary as my sense is the left isn't looking to elect another Baby Boomer.  But at this point who knows.


Here are some of Bidens pearls of wisdom.

On reparations.

“I don’t feel responsible for the sins of my father and grandfather. I feel responsible for what the situation is today, for the sins of my own generation. And I’ll be damned if I feel responsible to pay for what happened 300 years ago.”

On busing.

“Who the hell do we think we are, that the only way a black man or woman can learn is if they rub shoulders with my white child?”


----------



## espola (Mar 7, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I don't know, the Dems are  going after trump a bit too hard. If Mueller had something the Dems wouldn't need to be looking at every facet of Trump's life.


Even if every facet of t's life is crooked?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 8, 2019)

espola said:


> Even if every facet of t's life is crooked?


Bassackwards


----------



## tenacious (Mar 8, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Bassackwards


Maybe it's time to ask Dominic if he'll change your forum Avatar.  You call yourself Sheriff Joe, but you don't really seem to be into law and order.  DT.lacky would prob be a better, don't you think?


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 8, 2019)

tenacious said:


> There is something very likable about Joe, and if he won the primary I would be happy voting for him.  But I agree, I'm doubtful he wins the primary as my sense is the left isn't looking to elect another Baby Boomer.  But at this point who knows.


I hope he decides time has passed him by. He had his shot and frankly the Democratic party would have been better with him running against HRC last time.  Not that the outcome would have been different but the vetting would be.  To me Klobuchar is Joe like but with a bit more bite. She has a sense of humor, Midwest values and all that. Started as a prosecutor and is damn smart and funny. My early pick but it is of course still to early.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 8, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Maybe it's time to ask Dominic if he'll change your forum Avatar.  You call yourself Sheriff Joe, but you don't really seem to be into law and order.  DT.lacky would prob be a better, don't you think?


Sounds like your whole world is falling apart with this Manaford sentence, don't worry, you have another shot at him next week.

*BTW Happy Womens Day.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 8, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Sounds like your whole world is falling apart with this Manaford sentence, don't worry, you have another shot at him next week.
> 
> *BTW Happy Womens Day.*


You can judge a man by the company he keeps.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 8, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You can judge a man by the company he keeps.


Do you like your husbands friends?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 8, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> No one is hanging their hat on "collusion" exclusively, except maybe t-swallowers. Think RICO.


You otta know, you've become quite the deep throatin' t- baggin' dipstick...
Now that no Russian collusion has been found, the investigation shifts gear to find something, anything that the left can point to...
You're pathetic...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 8, 2019)

espola said:


> Even if every facet of t's life is crooked?


You sound like your son huskydope. "Every"?
How did this man get elected?


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 8, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> You otta know, you've become quite the deep throatin' t- baggin' dipstick...
> Now that no Russian collusion has been found, the investigation shifts gear to find something, anything that the left can point to...
> You're pathetic...


Except Manafort, Gates and most likely Stone.  And the meeting offering help in the Tower, and the little greek telling everyone about how the Russians were going to help, then the GRU, the oligarchs and Jarod's back door communication wants.  Did I miss Flynn?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 8, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> You otta know, you've become quite the deep throatin' t- baggin' dipstick...
> Now that no Russian collusion has been found, the investigation shifts gear to find something, anything that the left can point to...
> You're pathetic...


Poor baby, you really are hurt.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 8, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> You sound like your son huskydope. "Every"?
> How did this man get elected?


So t impresses you, you are in awe, you consume media that wouldn't dare enlighten you to the reality of t, and at this point you wouldn't believe it anyways. You are purposely unaware, intentionally ignorant and willingly misinformed. Power corrupts, and in your case has seduced you into a state of oblivious anger, hate and extreme fear. Besides your penchant for posting the easily refuted you haven't posting anything rational in years.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 8, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So t impresses you, you are in awe, you consume media that wouldn't dare enlighten you to the reality of t, and at this point you wouldn't believe it anyways. You are purposely unaware, intentionally ignorant and willingly misinformed. Power corrupts, and in your case has seduced you into a state of oblivious anger, hate and extreme fear. Besides your penchant for posting the easily refuted you haven't posting anything rational in years.


Getting a little emotional and babblicious aren't we?


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 8, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Getting a little emotional and babblicious aren't we?


Getting? It's his permanent condition..


----------



## messy (Mar 8, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> You otta know, you've become quite the deep throatin' t- baggin' dipstick...
> Now that no Russian collusion has been found, the investigation shifts gear to find something, anything that the left can point to...
> You're pathetic...


Something, anything. So far, just Sessions recusal, Manafort, Flynn, Gates, Papadopolous. I know none of those guys had anything to do with Russia...


----------



## tenacious (Mar 9, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Getting a little emotional and babblicious aren't we?


I don't know... personally I am kind of in awe of how successfully Husker has deconstructed Lion down to his most base-self.  It's pure gold.


----------



## espola (Mar 9, 2019)

tenacious said:


> I don't know... personally I am kind of in awe of how successfully Husker has deconstructed Lion down to his most base-self.  It's pure gold.


I am amused at how LE will make a firm statement on some issue and then deny it within a few days.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 9, 2019)

Does anyone in here disagree?



> *Schultz at SXSW: Issues facing US won't be solved by sending tweets*
> https://thehill.com/homenews/campaign/433341-howard-schultz-slams-two-party-system-as-dysfunctional
> 
> Former Starbucks CEO Howard Schultz, who is mulling launching a 2020 independent presidential bid, went after members of both parties Saturday during a talk at the South by Southwest (SXSW) festival in Texas.
> ...


----------



## tenacious (Mar 10, 2019)

I was pompous in my condemnation of how far right wing Conservatives ran Kansas and Oklahoma into the ground... so I guess it's only fair I pompously condemn how left wing Progressives seem ready to do the same to New York.  "New York state — and city — are ranked No. 1 nationwide in state and local tax burden," and yet somehow unable to fix the infrastructure or balance the budget.  

I know the NYTimes doesn't cover stories like this anymore then Fox News is fair or balanced when it comes to Trump... but if it comes down to a Progressive v Trump in the Presidential election this is why I'm voting for Mr. Starbucks.  I invite everyone else who is tired of the crazies to join me.  



> *New York City is edging toward financial disaster, experts warn*
> https://nypost.com/2019/03/09/new-york-city-is-edging-toward-financial-disaster-experts-warn/
> 
> New York City is careening closer to all-out financial bankruptcy for the first time since Mayor Abraham Beame ran the city more than 40 years ago, experts say.
> ...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 10, 2019)

tenacious said:


> I was pompous in my condemnation of how far right wing Conservatives ran Kansas and Oklahoma into the ground... so I guess it's only fair I pompously condemn how left wing Progressives seem ready to do the same to New York.  "New York state — and city — are ranked No. 1 nationwide in state and local tax burden," and yet somehow unable to fix the infrastructure or balance the budget.
> 
> I know the NYTimes doesn't cover stories like this anymore then Fox News is fair or balanced when it comes to Trump... but if it comes down to a Progressive v Trump in the Presidential election this is why I'm voting for Mr. Starbucks.  I invite everyone else who is tired of the crazies to join me.


A vote for anyone else besides the Democrat is a vote for t. That's why the Russians used social media to sway likely Dem voters to vote for the likes of Jill Stein.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 10, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> A vote for anyone else besides the Democrat is a vote for t. That's why the Russians used social media to sway likely Dem voters to vote for the likes of Jill Stein.


Remember when russians with the assistance of space aliens helped elect Bill Clinton by seeding clouds and spreading misinformation through chem-trails and getting people to vote for Ross Perot?


----------



## messy (Mar 10, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Remember when russians with the assistance of space aliens helped elect Bill Clinton by seeding clouds and spreading misinformation through chem-trails and getting people to vote for Ross Perot?


Ricky’s embarrassed that his hero not only lost by a few million votes, but his electoral victory is severely tainted by the fact of substantial Russian online assistance against HRC. 
Sorry, bud!


----------



## tenacious (Mar 10, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> A vote for anyone else besides the Democrat is a vote for t. That's why the Russians used social media to sway likely Dem voters to vote for the likes of Jill Stein.


Not sure I agree. First of all no matter how I vote the state where I live will go blue.

Second... I’m not sure a President Liz Warren is really any better then T?  Whereas he panders to the far right she’s just going to pander to the far left. And now that I live in a place controlled by the far left- all I’m going to say is it has me feeling rather dissatisfied.  Maybe you’ve got some extra money to pay reparations and are fine with destroying the nations tech sector because it’s white mens money as I heard AOC say while dismissing shrinking tax revenue in NYC not long ago, but that’s not what I’m about.

Having watched the Republicans fall off the deep end pandering to the racist alt-right, and now watching the dems and their apologists prepare to do the same in the opposite direction- all I can say is I’m done carrying water for the two parties and their little game of divide and conquer.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 10, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Not sure I agree. First of all no matter how I vote the state where I live will go blue.
> 
> Second... I’m not sure a President Liz Warren is really any better then T?  Whereas he panders to the far right she’s just going to pander to the far left. And now that I live in a place controlled by the far left- all I’m going to say is it has me feeling rather dissatisfied.  Maybe you’ve got some extra money to pay reparations and are fine with destroying the nations tech sector because it’s white mens money as I heard AOC say while dismissing shrinking tax revenue in NYC not long ago, but that’s not what I’m about.
> 
> Having watched the Republicans fall off the deep end pandering to the racist alt-right, and now watching the dems and their apologists prepare to do the same in the opposite direction- all I can say is I’m done carrying water for the two parties and their little game of divide and conquer.


Warren isn't as far left as she is being portrayed as. She taught economics to many of those on Wall Street that she now says are cheating the system. She certainly isn't a dreaded, "socialist". She wants a fair system, a capitalist system, but not one where the wealthy are allowed to make all the rules.
At least she would be honest . . . and yes, NY or Cali will be blue, they have the highest IQ averages in the US.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 10, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Warren isn't as far left as she is being portrayed as. She taught economics to many of those on Wall Street that she now says are cheating the system. She certainly isn't a dreaded, "socialist". She wants a fair system, a capitalist system, but not one where the wealthy are allowed to make all the rules.
> At least she would be honest . . . and yes, NY or Cali will be blue, they have the highest IQ averages in the US.


If I can use Multi's line,
Are you drunk Rat?


----------



## tenacious (Mar 10, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Warren isn't as far left as she is being portrayed as. She taught economics to many of those on Wall Street that she now says are cheating the system. She certainly isn't a dreaded, "socialist". She wants a fair system, a capitalist system, but not one where the wealthy are allowed to make all the rules.
> At least she would be honest . . . and yes, NY or Cali will be blue, they have the highest IQ averages in the US.


As my posts in here I think show- my takes are my own and I have never put much stock in how the newspaper opinion columns.

I do listen to what politicians themselves say however... and I've been particularity unimpressed with Warrens sprint to the left as a means of improving her low poll numbers.  Perhaps if she had instead played to that economics degree I might have joined her... but obviously she felt identity politics and division was what Dem voters want.  Maybe it will work or maybe it won't- but what's certain is just like Trump now she will never get my vote as I'm done with populist politicians pandering to people sense of victim hood.  Be they on the right or left.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 10, 2019)

tenacious said:


> As my posts in here I think show- my takes are my own and I have never put much stock in how the newspaper opinion columns.
> 
> I do listen to what politicians themselves say however... and I've been particularity unimpressed with Warrens sprint to the left as a means of improving her low poll numbers.  Perhaps if she had instead played to that economics degree I might have joined her... but obviously she felt identity politics and division was what Dem voters want.  Maybe it will work or maybe it won't- but what's certain is just like Trump now she will never get my vote as I'm done with populist politicians pandering to people sense of victim hood.  Be they on the right or left.


t is a phony populist.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 10, 2019)

tenacious said:


> As my posts in here I think show- my takes are my own and I have never put much stock in how the newspaper opinion columns.
> 
> I do listen to what politicians themselves say however... and I've been particularity unimpressed with Warrens sprint to the left as a means of improving her low poll numbers.  Perhaps if she had instead played to that economics degree I might have joined her... but obviously she felt identity politics and division was what Dem voters want.  Maybe it will work or maybe it won't- but what's certain is just like Trump now she will never get my vote as I'm done with populist politicians pandering to people sense of victim hood.  Be they on the right or left.


Baby steps.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 10, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Baby steps.


To say I’m taking baby steps would seem to imply my position is changing, but this is not the case.  It’s more like this... when Sarah Palin showed up on the scene, and all the republicans pretended like she wasn’t saying a whole bunch of stupid shit I was astounded. When Donald became president and all the republicans abandoned so many of their principles falling in line I was outraged.

Now the tables have turned and the same dark forces are at work within the Democratic Party. So I will simply say if they want me to abandon my value system, it will never happen. My ancestors are not going to look at me as having willfully bankrupted this country because I felt owed a bunch of free crap or didn’t want to pay my share of the taxes. It’s going to be on the Socialist and the Trumpers.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 10, 2019)

messy said:


> Ricky’s embarrassed that his hero not only lost by a few million votes, but his electoral victory is severely tainted by the fact of substantial Russian online assistance against HRC.
> Sorry, bud!


You really do live in a permanent state of delusion.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 10, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> If I can use Multi's line,
> Are you drunk Rat?


The Drunk Rat thinking Warren would be honest when she has a tough time being honest about her own heritage.

I think any of the old guard Dem are going to have a difficult time upending Trump but if Biden can withstand President Trumps initial onslaught of attacks (Creepy Biden, Sloe Joe, Old Man Creeper, The Crypt Keeper)and keeps his cool then he might be the only one. 

The best thing for Trump would be the left has such a nasty, contentious primary that they create massive division within their party. It would also give the Trump campaign all the ammo required to use against the left's representative .


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 11, 2019)

Elizabeth Warren: I'm not a socialist except when I act like one
MARCH 10, 2019
She is lagging in the polls as ordinary Democrats can't get past her Indian heritage fakery.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/03/elizabeth_warren_im_not_a_socialist_except_when_i_act_like_one.html


----------



## tenacious (Mar 11, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 4188
> Elizabeth Warren: I'm not a socialist except when I act like one
> MARCH 10, 2019
> She is lagging in the polls as ordinary Democrats can't get past her Indian heritage fakery.
> https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/03/elizabeth_warren_im_not_a_socialist_except_when_i_act_like_one.html



"Democrats can't get past her Indian heritage fakery"  (said no democrat ever) 
lol  where do you find these article Joe?


----------



## messy (Mar 11, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> You really do live in a permanent state of delusion.


How so? Dem’s de facts. You don’t like them that’s your problem. Nothing delusional about my statement.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 11, 2019)

tenacious said:


> "Democrats can't get past her Indian heritage fakery"  (said no democrat ever)
> lol  where do you find these article Joe?


I look.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 11, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I look.


You must have to look pretty damn hard...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 11, 2019)

You people better come up with someone likable and qualified and quick.
I don't see anyone even close to being able to take on Trump.


US News
*Glutton for punishment? Stacey Abrams says ‘2020 is definitely on the table’ and even some fans want her to cool it*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 11, 2019)

tenacious said:


> You must have to look pretty damn hard...


I guess if we looked at fake news sites like joe does all day we would see some of this crap he posts.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 11, 2019)

messy said:


> How so? Dem’s de facts. You don’t like them that’s your problem. Nothing delusional about my statement.


Like I said... you live in a permanent state of delusion. Either that or you're using some designer hal


Hüsker Dü said:


> I guess if we looked at fake news sites like joe does all day we would see some of this crap he posts.


I think you were saying the same thing in 16'..


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 11, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You people better come up with someone likable and qualified and quick.
> I don't see anyone even close to being able to take on Trump.
> 
> 
> ...


Why all the impatience?


----------



## messy (Mar 11, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Like I said... you live in a permanent state of delusion. Either that or you're using some designer hal
> 
> I think you were saying the same thing in 16'..


Everybody was. The idiots started believing all the fake news sites and then the Russians helped target social media campaigns in key areas. 
Rupert Murdoch knew from the jump that a fear-based, race-baiting anger news network would succeed and he was right. Seeing that there was a big "market" for these ideas helped propel Trump...I believe he first uttered the "birther" stuff on Fox and Hannity joined in.
So the conspiracy stuff and the commie-baiting and race-baiting stuff has coalesced around Trump. The Russians had easy prey when they came in with all of their phony facebook posts...may have made the difference, although nobody really knows.
What we have learned since is that the GOP mostly prefers to look the other way on the racism and the criminal behavior of all his close associates, as long as the wealthy get the tax cuts and the oil companies get the climate change denial agenda. Enough idiots like his social wedge issues that they will vote for him whether the steel mills or coal mines put people to work again or not. So '20 will be close.


----------



## espola (Mar 11, 2019)

messy said:


> Everybody was. The idiots started believing all the fake news sites and then the Russians helped target social media campaigns in key areas.
> Rupert Murdoch knew from the jump that a fear-based, race-baiting anger news network would succeed and he was right. Seeing that there was a big "market" for these ideas helped propel Trump...I believe he first uttered the "birther" stuff on Fox and Hannity joined in.
> So the conspiracy stuff and the commie-baiting and race-baiting stuff has coalesced around Trump. The Russians had easy prey when they came in with all of their phony facebook posts...may have made the difference, although nobody really knows.
> What we have learned since is that the GOP mostly prefers to look the other way on the racism and the criminal behavior of all his close associates, as long as the wealthy get the tax cuts and the oil companies get the climate change denial agenda. Enough idiots like his social wedge issues that they will vote for him whether the steel mills or coal mines put people to work again or not. So '20 will be close.


FB helped by selling lists of users who "liked" the fascist posts so Putin et al had easily identified targets for their sleaze.  What could Putin want more than helping to install a weak-brained showboat in the WH?  Cheaper than hypersonic cruise missiles.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 11, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You people better come up with someone likable and qualified and quick.
> I don't see anyone even close to being able to take on Trump.
> 
> 
> ...


Honestly don't really know much about her other then she scared the GOP badly enough in Georgia that they changed the election laws just before the election because they were worried she was going to win.  If she's got the chops to cause that sort of panic in a Southern Red State, then maybe she should run?


----------



## tenacious (Mar 11, 2019)

espola said:


> FB helped by selling lists of users who "liked" the fascist posts so Putin et al had easily identified targets for their sleaze.  What could Putin want more than helping to install a weak-brained showboat in the WH?  Cheaper than hypersonic cruise missiles.


All I'm going to say is when ever I'm over by the Trump Tower over by Central Park, where Trump and his family lived before moving to 1600 Pennsylvania Ave... all you hear is people speaking in Russian.  Not English, French, Spanish... on that block it's just Russian.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 11, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why all the impatience?


The debates are right around the corner.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 11, 2019)

messy said:


> Everybody was. The idiots started believing all the fake news sites and then the Russians helped target social media campaigns in key areas.
> Rupert Murdoch knew from the jump that a fear-based, race-baiting anger news network would succeed and he was right. Seeing that there was a big "market" for these ideas helped propel Trump...I believe he first uttered the "birther" stuff on Fox and Hannity joined in.
> So the conspiracy stuff and the commie-baiting and race-baiting stuff has coalesced around Trump. The Russians had easy prey when they came in with all of their phony facebook posts...may have made the difference, although nobody really knows.
> What we have learned since is that the GOP mostly prefers to look the other way on the racism and the criminal behavior of all his close associates, as long as the wealthy get the tax cuts and the oil companies get the climate change denial agenda. Enough idiots like his social wedge issues that they will vote for him whether the steel mills or coal mines put people to work again or not. So '20 will be close.


Romney told Obama about Russia and the smug fuck laughed at him, he knew when he was president and didn't do anything.  Obama and HRC brought us Trump.


----------



## messy (Mar 11, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Romney told Obama about Russia and the smug fuck laughed at him, he knew when he was president and didn't do anything.  Obama and HRC brought us Trump.


Partly, probably.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 12, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The debates are right around the corner.


And?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 12, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Romney told Obama about Russia and the smug fuck laughed at him, he knew when he was president and didn't do anything.  Obama and HRC brought us Trump.


Yes, but more as a knee jerk reaction to a woman and a man of color who were heaped upon with total sleazy BS . . . ask nono, jade helm or pizza gate anyone?
. . . and oh yeah, enough Russian involvement to get t over the hurdle ( about 70,000 votes spread out over 3 key states).


----------



## MARsSPEED (Mar 12, 2019)

Bottom line. Dems are socialist, racist, hate creating, dividing, lying, law breaking, morally bankrupt, baby killers.

Race relations were set back 40 years thanks to Obama. Now Dems are trying to talk about reparations just to pander the black vote because they are starting to flip. Funny thing is anyone with any intelligence what-so-ever knows that would be impossible. 100% impossible. Why impossible? Hmmmm, let's trace roots back 160 years,  when there was not much paperwork, then try to find all living relatives while sifting through scammers, immigrants, inter-racial marriages, 2nd/3rd/4th marriages, adoptions, etc. IMPOSSIBLE. Just straight lying for a vote. 

Enjoy this video of what life used to be like...





Enjoy life now...


----------



## messy (Mar 12, 2019)

MARsSPEED said:


> Bottom line. Dems are socialist, racist, hate creating, dividing, lying, law breaking, morally bankrupt, baby killers.
> 
> Race relations were set back 40 years thanks to Obama. Now Dems are trying to talk about reparations just to pander the black vote because they are starting to flip. Funny thing is anyone with any intelligence what-so-ever knows that would be impossible. 100% impossible. Why impossible? Hmmmm, let's trace roots back 160 years,  when there was not much paperwork, then try to find all living relatives while sifting through scammers, immigrants, inter-racial marriages, 2nd/3rd/4th marriages, adoptions, etc. IMPOSSIBLE. Just straight lying for a vote.
> 
> ...


How many of Trump’s close associates are in jail?
And also, you need to let black people know that Dems are racist. Oh wait, you mean racist against whites? LOL.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 12, 2019)

messy said:


> How many of Trump’s close associates are in jail?
> And also, you need to let black people know that Dems are racist. Oh wait, you mean racist against whites? LOL.


So you think the party of FDR, KKK and Virginia aren't racist? How about the towelheads leading your party in congress right now?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 12, 2019)

Exhibit A  Towel Head #1.






*Rep. Rashida Tlaib Accuses Fellow Democrats of Islamophobia*
Bonchie


----------



## espola (Mar 12, 2019)

MARsSPEED said:


> Bottom line. Dems are socialist, racist, hate creating, dividing, lying, law breaking, morally bankrupt, baby killers.
> 
> Race relations were set back 40 years thanks to Obama. Now Dems are trying to talk about reparations just to pander the black vote because they are starting to flip. Funny thing is anyone with any intelligence what-so-ever knows that would be impossible. 100% impossible. Why impossible? Hmmmm, let's trace roots back 160 years,  when there was not much paperwork, then try to find all living relatives while sifting through scammers, immigrants, inter-racial marriages, 2nd/3rd/4th marriages, adoptions, etc. IMPOSSIBLE. Just straight lying for a vote.
> 
> ...


Coocoo.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 12, 2019)

Exhibit B  Towel Head #2.






Omar: Trump Is Not a Human
Leah Barkoukis


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 12, 2019)

This otta help,

Minority students offered no-whites ‘safe space’ racial healing circle
Drew Van Voorhis - San Diego State University •March 12, 2019
Share this article: The College Fix on Facebook  The College Fix on Twitter  The College Fix on Youtube  Share on Email 





San Diego State University is set to host a “Racial Healing Workshop” for minority students and faculty later this month that aims to help students and professors of color get through college and career life.

“This intimate one and a half hour Racial Healing Workshop catered to students and faculty of color will be led by well-known professional Dr. Cheryl E. Matias,” state the student organizers of the event, the Marriage and Family Therapy Association, a recognized student organization under the College of Education.

“She will provide a safe space for students and faculty of color to discuss issues that impact persons of color in higher academia,” the event’s online description states. “Dr. Matias will facilitate group healing and she will provide tools to help POC [people of color] navigate racialized spaces such as higher education and professional fields.”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 12, 2019)

messy said:


> How many of Trump’s close associates are in jail?
> And also, you need to let black people know that Dems are racist. Oh wait, you mean racist against whites? LOL.




Operation chaos: Club for Growth airs attack ad targeting Beto O’Rourke for “white male privilege”




*Operation chaos: Club for Growth airs attack ad targeting Beto O’Rourke for “white male privilege”*
AllahpunditPosted at 5:31 pm on March 11, 2019







How many political ads make you literally laugh aloud? This one may be the first for me, or at least the first since the legendary Dale Peterson ad. The line about Barack Obama breaking barriers and Beto crashing into them, uttered without missing a beat?



They got me.



That’s one point of distinction here. The other is the sheer effort that went into this right-wing attempt to destroy O’Rourke from the left in the Democratic Party. It’s not a 30-second hit-and-run or a bit of tongue-in-cheek trollishness. This is a two-minute-long indictment that leaves no trace in its substance that it comes from a well-known conservative outfit, particularly in its very calculated praise for … Barack Obama. (CFG does disclose at the end that it produced the ad but it’s required by law to do so.) It doesn’t focus on Beto’s spending policies either, which at least would be in the wheelhouse of an organization that focuses on fiscal policy. It’s an identity-politics critique of his authenticity, aimed at Iowa progressives who don’t yet know much about O’Rourke but have heard the buzz and might be susceptible to love at first sight. CFG isn’t playing games here in meddling in the other party’s primary. This really is designed, I think, to try to inoculate left-wing voters from Betomania before they contract the disease.

Why target Beto? For one specific reason and one more general one. The general one is that there’s no obvious Republican argument against him if he’s the nominee. Bernie and Warren will be tagged as socialists if they’re nominated and a Trump/Harris or Trump/Booker election will sink into identitarian ugliness on both sides but what would the main line of attack on Beto be? He tried to leave the scene of a DUI 25 years ago? He has little government experience — compared to a president who had none when he was elected? CFG is trying to take him out now because they know it’d be more difficult to take him out next fall.

As for the specific reason, in a word: Texas.

“We watched what he did in Texas in the race against Cruz and realized his potential within the Democratic primary system is enormously larger than what people are giving him credit for right now. We realized, here is a real potential threat because if he is the nominee then Texas suddenly is in play,” McIntosh said…

Texas Sen. John Cornyn, a Republican who is up for reelection next year, is among those preparing for a fight. In recent weeks, Cornyn aides have been working with the RNC to set up an ambitious field program in the state.

“If Beto is the nominee, I think the temptation will be too great for the Democrats not to spend significant resources in Texas,” said Rob Jesmer, a senior Cornyn adviser. “And we need to match their efforts. If we do, we’ll win, and if we don’t, it will be perilous for everyone up and down the ballot.”

It’s especially clever to compare him unfavorably to Obama. Attacking him for being a fake progressive carries risk, after all, by accidentally giving moderate Democrats a reason to take a closer look at him. Not every primary voter is a Berniebro or socialist-curious; by making the case that O’Rourke *isn’t* a radical you’re putting him on the radar of the great mass of Dems eager to find someone who can stop Sanders. Depicting him as a fake Obama will alienate even some centrists from him, though. Remember, in 2019 Democrats are more apt to define themselves politically by the “Obama” brand than they are by any ideological label.

Anyway, helping the other party’s “unelectable” candidates get nominated because they supposedly can’t win a general election can’t possibly backfire. Good luck, CFG!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 12, 2019)

messy said:


> How many of Trump’s close associates are in jail?


Who Cares?
At least he's not Hillary.


----------



## MARsSPEED (Mar 12, 2019)

Paul Manafort, charged with nothing to do with Russian Collusion. Facts. Dates back to 2006 to 2014. *Long before Trump.*

*"What are the charges?*
The 32-count indictment charged Mr. Manafort with disguising more than $30 million in overseas income by moving it through offshore accounts, lying to banks and evading taxes.

Prosecutors claim that beginning in 2006, Mr. Manafort hid millions of dollars in income that he received from the Ukrainian government and Ukrainian oligarchs to promote a pro-Russian leader, Viktor Yanukovych. When Mr. Yanukovych fled to Russia after a popular uprising in 2014, prosecutors say, the spigot of funds from Ukraine dried up. They charge that Mr. Manafort then resorted to bank fraud to maintain his lifestyle."


----------



## espola (Mar 12, 2019)

MARsSPEED said:


> Paul Manafort, charged with nothing to do with Russian Collusion. Facts. Dates back to 2006 to 2014. *Long before Trump.*
> 
> *"What are the charges?*
> The 32-count indictment charged Mr. Manafort with disguising more than $30 million in overseas income by moving it through offshore accounts, lying to banks and evading taxes.
> ...


"...he received from the Ukrainian government and Ukrainian oligarchs to promote a pro-Russian leader..."


----------



## MARsSPEED (Mar 12, 2019)

George Papadopoulos, business as usual. If below is true, then why has no one from the FAKE Dossier been charged yet? Double standard.  

George Papadopoulos, 31, pleaded guilty in October to lying to the FBI about key details of his conversations with a London-based professor who had told him the Russians held “dirt,” in the form of thousands of emails, on Democratic presidential candidate Hillary Clinton.


----------



## MARsSPEED (Mar 12, 2019)

espola said:


> "...he received from the Ukrainian government and Ukrainian oligarchs to promote a pro-Russian leader..."


In 2006 jackass. Are you retarded or something?


----------



## tenacious (Mar 12, 2019)

messy said:


> How many of Trump’s close associates are in jail?
> And also, you need to let black people know that Dems are racist. Oh wait, you mean racist against whites? LOL.


Obviously pretty much all of Joe's responses to this post are trash.  That said, I am curious on your take on racism?  Like if I heard, through the paper thin wall of my office, a mixed group of white / asian homosexual / straight women talking about how they don't like working with white straight men... would you consider that racist/sexist?  Or what if it was a group of black women... does that make it okay?

I only ask because I've always said I'm against racism period.  But it seems like that's not really politically in vogue anymore as your post seems to allude to...  or is talk of not agreeing with any type of racism at all just me speaking from a position of privilege?


----------



## espola (Mar 12, 2019)

MARsSPEED said:


> In 2006 jackass. Are you retarded or something?


Please continue.  You're doing great.  No one is laughing at you.


----------



## MARsSPEED (Mar 12, 2019)

Roger Stone, again, BS charges


espola said:


> Please continue.  You're doing great.  No one is laughing at you.


"In 2012 and 2013, according to the indictment, Manafort used offshore accounts to wire more than 2 million euros to pay the former politicians.

“The group was managed by a former European Chancellor, Foreign Politician A, in coordination with Manafort,” the indictment charges.

The charges against Manafort and Gates do not involve activities inside the Trump campaign, although the conduct in question continued while they worked there. Instead, the special counsel accused the men of lying on their income-tax returns and conspiring to commit bank fraud to get loans as part of an elaborate scheme to use their income from the Ukrainian political party to buy properties, evade taxes and support Manafort’s lavish lifestyle.

Prosecutors charge that Manafort, with help from Gates, laundered more than $30 million between 2006 and 2016, and Gates transferred more than $3 million to accounts he controlled during that time."


----------



## MARsSPEED (Mar 12, 2019)

Nope, I'm done. Debating Dems is like playing chess with a pigeon. The pigeon does not follow the rules/facts, walks around, knocks all the pieces over, shits all over the board, and then claims victory.

That's the problem with this world today. Your feelings are more important than actual facts.


----------



## espola (Mar 12, 2019)

MARsSPEED said:


> Nope, I'm done. Debating Dems is like playing chess with a pigeon. The pigeon does not follow the rules/facts, walks around, knocks all the pieces over, shits all over the board, and then claims victory.
> 
> That's the problem with this world today. Your feelings are more important than actual facts.


Loser.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 12, 2019)

MARsSPEED said:


> Nope, I'm done. Debating Dems is like playing chess with a pigeon. The pigeon does not follow the rules/facts, walks around, knocks all the pieces over, shits all over the board, and then claims victory.
> 
> That's the problem with this world today. Your feelings are more important than actual facts.


loser


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 12, 2019)

MARsSPEED said:


> In 2006 jackass. Are you retarded or something?


both


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 12, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Obviously pretty much all of Joe's responses to this post are trash.  That said, I am curious on your take on racism?  Like if I heard, through the paper thin wall of my office, a mixed group of white / asian homosexual / straight women talking about how they don't like working with white straight men... would you consider that racist/sexist?  Or what if it was a group of black women... does that make it okay?
> 
> I only ask because I've always said I'm against racism period.  But it seems like that's not really politically in vogue anymore as your post seems to allude to...  or is talk of not agreeing with any type of racism at all just me speaking from a position of privilege?


Urinidiot


----------



## tenacious (Mar 12, 2019)

It is true though... can't really think of any coverage on Schultz that has been positive.  Only negative hit pieces...




> *Howard Schultz laments 'character assassination' as he mulls 2020 White House run*
> https://thehill.com/homenews/campaign/433674-howard-schultz-laments-character-assassination-as-he-mulls-2020-white-house
> 
> Former Starbucks CEO Howard Schultz reportedly said Monday he "never thought" he would get so much criticism for his potential 2020 White House bid.
> ...


----------



## tenacious (Mar 12, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Urinidiot


lol
As always I welcome your hate JoJo.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 12, 2019)

tenacious said:


> It is true though... can't really think of any coverage on Schultz that has been positive.  Only negative hit pieces...


OMG, MSM, OBVI, WTF?
You really can't be this naïve.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 12, 2019)

tenacious said:


> lol
> As always I welcome your hate JoJo.


You must be just playing dumb with your posts this morning.


----------



## messy (Mar 12, 2019)

MARsSPEED said:


> George Papadopoulos, business as usual. If below is true, then why has no one from the FAKE Dossier been charged yet? Double standard.
> 
> George Papadopoulos, 31, pleaded guilty in October to lying to the FBI about key details of his conversations with a London-based professor who had told him the Russians held “dirt,” in the form of thousands of emails, on Democratic presidential candidate Hillary Clinton.


Because the dossier isn't fake, dumbshit. American Justice. You don't like it, crawl back under your rock.


----------



## messy (Mar 12, 2019)

MARsSPEED said:


> Nope, I'm done. Debating Dems is like playing chess with a pigeon. The pigeon does not follow the rules/facts, walks around, knocks all the pieces over, shits all over the board, and then claims victory.
> 
> That's the problem with this world today. Your feelings are more important than actual facts.


Listen, you butt-hurt little punk...of course you're chickening out. You're the one who doesn't like facts. Your boys are all going to jail. Isn't that a fact?


----------



## nononono (Mar 12, 2019)

tenacious said:


> "Democrats can't get past her Indian heritage fakery"  (said no democrat ever)
> lol  where do you find these article Joe?





*Shhhhhhh......." Tiny " T....Dinosaurs don't do " Fake " Indian...*


----------



## nononono (Mar 12, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Exhibit B  Towel Head #2.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Let's not forget her " Incestuous " past.....Really, one has to think of the standards *
*Democrats are sending to their constituents !*

*Pretty Damn Sick Message along with all the " Hollywood " perverts that donate/donated money to the *
*Democratic party.....the list of demented individuals grows with each passing day!*

*Now we have the College cheating scandal that involves TWO of Hollywood's leading Actresses....*
*Absolutely astounding the level of corruption that is being exposed !!!!!*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 12, 2019)

messy said:


> Because the dossier isn't fake, dumbshit. American Justice. You don't like it, crawl back under your rock.


Weren't you one of the boobs complaining about manafords sentence?
You still think the dossier is true?
You are the most hate filled intolerant poster in here.
Congrats.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 12, 2019)

tenacious said:


> It is true though... can't really think of any coverage on Schultz that has been positive.  Only negative hit pieces...


My problem is I can't think of one positive reason for Schultz to run, let alone to vote for him.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 12, 2019)

messy said:


> Because the dossier isn't fake, dumbshit. American Justice. You don't like it, crawl back under your rock.


*The Trump Dossier Is Fake -- And Here Are The Reasons Why*
*https://www.forbes.com/sites/paulroderickgregory/2017/01/13/the-trump-dossier-is-false-news-and-heres-why/#677c833d6867*


----------



## messy (Mar 12, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Weren't you one of the boobs complaining about manafords sentence?
> You still think the dossier is true?
> You are the most hate filled intolerant poster in here.
> Congrats.


1. No. 2. Yes. 3. Ignoring. All of your posts show hatred for black, brown, gay and trans.


----------



## messy (Mar 12, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> *The Trump Dossier Is Fake -- And Here Are The Reasons Why*
> *https://www.forbes.com/sites/paulroderickgregory/2017/01/13/the-trump-dossier-is-false-news-and-heres-why/#677c833d6867*


Thanks for telling us what a guy from the Hoover Institution thinks.
It hasn’t at all been discredited, you know.
But nice try!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 12, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> My problem is I can't think of one positive reason for Schultz to run, let alone to vote for him.


Maybe because he isn't a crazy socialist?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 12, 2019)

messy said:


> 1. No. 2. Yes. 3. Ignoring. All of your posts show hatred for black, brown, gay and trans.


Victims? Illegals? Leave those kids alone.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 12, 2019)

messy said:


> Thanks for telling us what a guy from the Hoover Institution thinks.
> It hasn’t at all been discredited, you know.
> But nice try!


Some? Which parts are true?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 12, 2019)

messy said:


> Thanks for telling us what a guy from the Hoover Institution thinks.
> It hasn’t at all been discredited, you know.
> But nice try!


Nice try indeed.
Forbes magazine was the publisher of the article, not me ya wanker.
Perhaps you should read the article & then comment on it....or stick you head back where it feels comfortable.


----------



## messy (Mar 12, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Nice try indeed.
> Forbes magazine was the publisher of the article, not me ya wanker.
> Perhaps you should read the article & then comment on it....or stick you head back where it feels comfortable.


You mean Forbes.com and not a staffer. Big difference. 
He gives his opinion. Means nothing.
The dossier has not been discredited and nor has its author.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 12, 2019)

messy said:


> You mean Forbes.com and not a staffer. Big difference.
> He gives his opinion. Means nothing.
> The dossier has not been discredited and nor has its author.


Then Trump, along with many others should be prosecuted for colluding/conspiring with the Russian Government.
Anybody been charged with espionage? Conspiracy? "Collusion"?
Why not?
That means sumthin'.


----------



## nononono (Mar 12, 2019)

[QUOTE*=*"Andy Dukes, post: 253406, member: 1268"]My problem is I can't think of one positive reason for Schultz to run, let alone to vote for him.[/QUOTE]


*Freedom to run.....*


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 12, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Maybe because he isn't a crazy socialist?


I have not voted for a crazy socialist.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 12, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> I have not voted for a crazy socialist.


You just might get that chance in the upcoming election.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 12, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Shhhhhhh......." Tiny " T....Dinosaurs don't do " Fake " Indian...*


Her parents told her she had native American ancestry and she believed them.  Not sure why you think that would get me worked up or anyone else.  

signed... TT


----------



## tenacious (Mar 12, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> I have not voted for a crazy socialist.


Hmm... you used to talk about how you were a socialist as I remember?  Or are you saying your not a socialist, you just don't support the crazy ones...


----------



## tenacious (Mar 12, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> My problem is I can't think of one positive reason for Schultz to run, let alone to vote for him.


Hmm... I guess to reduce it down to a sentence or two what I like about Schultz and the reason I would have for supporting him is that he's not Trump who seems intent on taking my money and giving it to rich people.  And he's not a Sander's, wanting to take my money and give it to poor people.

Or to put it into his words...

*Howard Schultz says a far-left Democrat could re-elect Trump*
https://www.cbsnews.com/amp/news/howard-schultz-says-a-far-left-democrat-could-re-elect-trump/


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 12, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Hmm... you used to talk about how you were a socialist as I remember?  Or are you saying your not a socialist, you just don't support the crazy ones...


I just have not voted for one yet.  I still consider myself a socialist much like Booter does.  I earn my living as a complete capitalist but support the democratic socialist programs like, public roads, public education and public healthcare for all.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 12, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Hmm... I guess to reduce it down to a sentence or two what I like about Schultz and the reason I would have for supporting him is that he's not Trump who seems intent on taking my money and giving it to rich people.  And he's not a Sander's, wanting to take my money and give it to poor people.
> 
> Or to put it into his words...
> 
> ...


I get that but why him?  What has he done to gain my vote? Sell drugs in an attractive way?


----------



## tenacious (Mar 12, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> I just have not voted for one yet.  I still consider myself a socialist much like Booter does.  I earn my living as a complete capitalist but support the democratic socialist programs like, public roads, public education and public healthcare for all.


I like ice cream... doesn't mean I'm only going to eat desert from now on. 
Or to put it another way, this idea that because I agree that public roads make it easier to get goods to and from market- doesn't mean I have to buy into the argument that socialism should be our default economic plan.  I get how that logic might work on 20 year olds, but come on Andy don't tell you're going to fall for that line.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 12, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> I get that but why him?  What has he done to gain my vote? Sell drugs in an attractive way?


Sell drugs?  Are you talking about coffee?  He must really have you upset if you're going to spin selling cold brew like its oxycontin.  

Personally I just feel like it's time for a third party candidate; and given his background Schultz has proven to be both an astute business man, and also able to inspire with his positive socially liberal positions.  Right off the top that doesn't strike me as any worse then what Bernie or Warren is offering?


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 12, 2019)

tenacious said:


> I like ice cream... doesn't mean I'm only going to eat desert from now on.
> Or to put it another way, this idea that because I agree that public roads make it easier to get goods too and from market- doesn't mean I have to buy into the argument that socialism should be our default economic plan.  I get how that logic might work on 20 year olds, but come on Andy don't tell you're going to fall for that line.


The cost for single payer healthcare is shown to be lower in costs per citizen. That is what we see all over the modern world except here. I don't need the US government to own the oil companies but I see no issue with cities owning public utilities and trading costs across the businesses and households in their city. We decided to have Social Security and Medicare for a reason. It works and is sustainable.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 12, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Sell drugs?  Are you talking about coffee?  He must really have you upset if you're going to spin selling cold brew like its oxycontin.
> 
> Personally I just feel like it's time for a third party candidate; and given his background Schultz has proven to be both an astute business man, and also able to inspire with his positive socially liberal positions.  Right off the top that doesn't strike me as any worse then what Bernie or Warren is offering?


More people take coffee than oxy, me included. He did not piss me off.  He just has done nothing to show me he should be President.  At least Bloomberg went and ran the largest city. Let Howard run for Mayor of Seattle and then come looking for the big league job. I have no belief that public company CEO's have a leg up on politicians when it comes to running public institutions.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 12, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> The cost for single payer healthcare is shown to be lower in costs per citizen. That is what we see all over the modern world except here. I don't need the US government to own the oil companies but I see no issue with cities owning public utilities and trading costs across the businesses and households in their city. We decided to have Social Security and Medicare for a reason. It works and is sustainable.


Isn't it pretty to think it's that easy.  Although once you start actually talking numbers... the tricky part is paying for the transition.  Actually David Brooks had a nice write up on this very topic just the other day I encourage you to read.    



> *‘Medicare for All’: The Impossible Dream*
> https://www.nytimes.com/2019/03/04/opinion/medicare-for-all.html?module=inline
> 
> The Brits and Canadians I know certainly love their single-payer health care systems. If one of their politicians suggested they should switch to the American health care model, they’d throw him out the window.
> ...


----------



## tenacious (Mar 12, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> More people take coffee than oxy, me included. He did not piss me off.  He just has done nothing to show me he should be President.  At least Bloomberg went and ran the largest city. Let Howard run for Mayor of Seattle and then come looking for the big league job. I have no belief that public company CEO's have a leg up on politicians when it comes to running public institutions.


I'd agree with you if the politicians, with all the experience in the world- weren't proving so inept.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 12, 2019)

tenacious said:


> I'd agree with you if the politicians, with all the experience in the world- weren't proving so inept.


Can you put Tenacious back on line?


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 12, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Isn't it pretty to think it's that easy.  Although once you start actually talking numbers... the tricky part is paying for the transition.  Actually David Brooks had a nice write up on this very topic just the other day I encourage you to read.


We would struggle to transition to a complete National system where the DR's Administrators and all work for the government.  We could however transition to our current Medicare system where you have the straight lower serviced 100% government paid system along with the same Medicare supplemental system where private insurance offers additional coverage and could administer the standard items as part of their benefits.  All using the existing DR's and hospitals that are not part of the US employee base. Benefits for the supplemental insurance could still be offered as part of employment but their benefits would be considered taxable income. Pretty easy system replacing all the other systems including the VA, private insurance and [public employee systems.  The massive long term liability to the US Postal Service and public unions would be relieved incredibly. The VA could concentrate on treating specific war time medical issues instead of all medical practices. Would not be as cheap as in Canada or other fully National systems but much cheaper than the hodgepodge system in place now.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 12, 2019)

tenacious said:


> I'd agree with you if the politicians, with all the experience in the world- weren't proving so inept.


The current POTUS PG was supposed to be the leader from the CEO world to save the system.  How is that working out?


----------



## tenacious (Mar 12, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Can you put Tenacious back on line?


"Do I contradict myself? Very well, then I contradict myself, I am large, I contain multitudes."
-Walt Whitman


----------



## tenacious (Mar 12, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> We would struggle to transition to a complete National system where the DR's Administrators and all work for the government.  We could however transition to our current Medicare system where you have the straight lower serviced 100% government paid system along with the same Medicare supplemental system where private insurance offers additional coverage and could administer the standard items as part of their benefits.  All using the existing DR's and hospitals that are not part of the US employee base. Benefits for the supplemental insurance could still be offered as part of employment but their benefits would be considered taxable income. Pretty easy system replacing all the other systems including the VA, private insurance and [public employee systems.  The massive long term liability to the US Postal Service and public unions would be relieved incredibly. The VA could concentrate on treating specific war time medical issues instead of all medical practices. Would not be as cheap as in Canada or other fully National systems but much cheaper than the hodgepodge system in place now.


We would struggle is the understatement of the year.  Right now we spend less then a trillion a year on defense.  To pull off single payer we're talking $33 Trillion over the first ten years.  Then you throw in free college, a Green New Deal chalked full of items like regulating cow flatulence... 

Count me out.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 12, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> The current POTUS PG was supposed to be the leader from the CEO world to save the system.  How is that working out?


Great.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 12, 2019)

tenacious said:


> We would struggle is the understatement of the year.  Right now we spend less then a trillion a year on defense.  To pull off single payer we're talking $33 Trillion over the first ten years.  Then you throw in free college, a Green New Deal chalked full of items like regulating cow flatulence...
> 
> Count me out.


Looks like the current crop of Dems are scaring you more than they are scaring me.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 12, 2019)

*Howard Schultz laments 'character assassination' as he mulls 2020 White House run*
By John Bowden - 03/12/19 11:44 AM EDT   313 






© Getty Images
Former Starbucks CEO Howard Schultz reportedly said Monday he "never thought" he would get so much criticism for his potential 2020 White House bid.

During a book event in Alabama, Schultz expressed surprise at the "character assassination" he says he's faced from Democrats since expressing interest in a third-party run, according to The Atlanta Journal-Constitution.

“I’ve never thought I’d be criticized as much. I didn’t think this would be a character assassination [from Democrats]," Schultz said. "I think the concerns the American people have are greater than the threat to the two-party system.”

Schultz went on to tell CNN's Van Jones, as he has said before, that he does not intend to "jeopardize" the chances of removing President Trump




Donald John TrumpTrump: Socialism 'easy to campaign on but tough to govern on'Stone's defense denies using court to generate publicity for his book releaseOcasio-Cortez: Trump sets tone of 'misogyny, racism, conspiracy theory-ism'MORE from the Oval Office.

“I don’t think that answer can be answered in March of 2019. We’re 18 months away and a lot could happen,” he reportedly added. “I won’t do anything to jeopardize the critical importance of removing this president from the Oval Office.”

Schultz's comments come as he has faced weeks of criticism from prominent 2020 Democrats, including Sens. Elizabeth Warren




Elizabeth Ann WarrenTrump: Socialism 'easy to campaign on but tough to govern on'Facebook restores Warren ads removed for criticizing the platformFeehery: Dems' embrace of socialism makes a Trump reelection look inevitableMORE (D-Mass.) and Bernie Sanders




Bernard (Bernie) SandersTrump: Socialism 'easy to campaign on but tough to govern on'Trump tries to win votes in Senate fightHillicon Valley: US threatens to hold intel from Germany over Huawei | GOP senator targets FTC over privacy | Bipartisan bill would beef up 'internet of things' security | Privacy groups seize on suspended NSA program | Tesla makes U-turnMORE (I-Vt.), for hinting at a third-party bid. They have accused him of using his substantial wealth to "buy" political influence and raise clout around his announcement and fear he could split the liberal vote.

"What's 'ridiculous' is billionaires who think they can buy the presidency to keep the system rigged for themselves while opportunity slips away for everyone else," Warren tweeted, responding to Schultz's characterization of her tax plan as "ridiculous."

Sanders attacked Schultz during a CBS interview, telling host John Dickerson that Schultz's status as a billionaire was the only reason his speculation about a bid for the White House was getting attention.

"Because we have a corrupt system, anybody who is a billionaire and can throw a lot of TV ads around on television suddenly becomes very, very credible," the senator said in February.

"So Mr. Schultz, what is he blackmailing the Democratic Party? If you don't nominate Bernie Sanders, he's not going to run?" Sanders added. "Well, I don't think we should succumb to that kind of blackmail."


----------



## tenacious (Mar 12, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Looks like the current crop of Dems are scaring you more than they are scaring me.


I’m more afraid that the new dems, and their apologists in the news are going to get Trump re-elected.

Everyone I think wants change... but if this muddle of large ticket give-aways and identity politics is what we’re going to be running in 2020 on- Trump is going to destroy us.


----------



## nononono (Mar 12, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> I have not voted for a crazy socialist.



*What was Barry Soetoro.....?*


----------



## messy (Mar 12, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Then Trump, along with many others should be prosecuted for colluding/conspiring with the Russian Government.
> Anybody been charged with espionage? Conspiracy? "Collusion"?
> Why not?
> That means sumthin'.


 Many Russians charged with conspiracy and the Roger Stone indictment certainly points to it. More to come! A lot based on the dossier!


----------



## nononono (Mar 12, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Her parents told her she had native American ancestry and she believed them.  Not sure why you think that would get me worked up or anyone else.
> 
> signed... TT


*You go ahead and believe her " Little " crap sandwich......*
*I'll go with she gamed the system WILLINGLY !*


----------



## messy (Mar 12, 2019)

tenacious said:


> I’m more afraid that the new dems, and their apologists in the news are going to get Trump re-elected.
> 
> Everyone I think wants change... but if this muddle of large ticket give-aways and identity politics is what we’re going to be running in 2020 on- Trump is going to destroy us.


I agree. Can’t pander to the new brigade yet. They need seasoning. They’re like the tea party, but on the other side. For now, we need Biden or Klobuchar or somebody younger but less firebrand lefty. Beto is no joke.


----------



## nononono (Mar 12, 2019)

messy said:


> Many Russians charged with conspiracy and the Roger Stone indictment certainly points to it. More to come! A lot based on the dossier!



*A fake Dossier is not a basis for fake conspiracy accusations against a*
*duly elected President........*
*Roger Stone is a nothing burger from a nothing Special Council that*
*made up process crimes to charge Russians and individuals who had the*
*unfortunate circumstance of being on a WINNING Presidential Campaign.*
*A fake Dossier is the basis for dozens upon dozens of treasonous charges *
*to be brought against filthy criminal Democrats.....*
*Adam Schiff for Brains, Jerry Nadler and Elijah Cummings are digging *
*their own graves in history.....The History of Criminals !*


----------



## nononono (Mar 12, 2019)

messy said:


> I agree. Can’t pander to the new brigade yet. They need seasoning. They’re like the tea party, but on the other side. For now, we need Biden or Klobuchar or somebody younger but less firebrand lefty. Beto is no joke.


*Beto the " Fake " Hispanic is a Big Joke !*
*The Male Elizabeth Warren......*
*He's gunna pop like a big Zit !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 12, 2019)

messy said:


> I agree. Can’t pander to the new brigade yet. They need seasoning. They’re like the tea party, but on the other side. For now, we need Biden or Klobuchar or somebody younger but less firebrand lefty. Beto is no joke.


Beto isn't ready for prime time and he sure the hell isnt ready for Trump.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 12, 2019)

tenacious said:


> We would struggle is the understatement of the year.  Right now we spend less then a trillion a year on defense.  To pull off single payer we're talking $33 Trillion over the first ten years.  Then you throw in free college, a Green New Deal chalked full of items like regulating cow flatulence...
> 
> Count me out.


We already pay $3.2 trillion per year.


----------



## messy (Mar 12, 2019)

nononono said:


> *A fake Dossier is not a basis for fake conspiracy accusations against a*
> *duly elected President........*
> *Roger Stone is a nothing burger from a nothing Special Council that*
> *made up process crimes to charge Russians and individuals who had the*
> ...


"Process crime" is a term invented by these Trump crooks to try to minimize the fact that they're all a bunch of crooks. It's pretty funny. The sleazy idiots and Fox News invented a phrase!


----------



## tenacious (Mar 12, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> We already pay $3.2 trillion per year.


Per Wiki the entire US budget for 2018 was $4.1 trillion, and a big chunk of that was paid for via deficit spending.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 12, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Per Wiki the entire US budget for 2018 was $4.1 trillion, and a big chunk of that was paid for via deficit spending.


I know.  But we already pay 3.2 trillion.  That is the gdp of healthcare in the US.  We know a streamlined system has historically shown a lower cost per citizen.  We are at roughly $10k per citizen.  Most developed countries are about half that.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 12, 2019)

MARsSPEED said:


> Nope, I'm done. Debating Dems is like playing chess with a pigeon. The pigeon does not follow the rules/facts, walks around, knocks all the pieces over, shits all over the board, and then claims victory.
> 
> That's the problem with this world today. Your feelings are more important than actual facts.


Sure, yeah, ok.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 12, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> I know.  But we already pay 3.2 trillion.  That is the gdp of healthcare in the US.  We know a streamlined system has historically shown a lower cost per citizen.  We are at roughly $10k per citizen.  Most developed countries are about half that.


Going back to David Brooks column...  take a moment to consider what how this transition to single payer will play out for taxpayers.  The 170 million or so American's who have work subsidized private insurance (think Union labors and also the college educated middle class working for large companies) will be looking at a one size fits all insurance plans that likely don't offer as much as what they've got now; not to mention much longer waits for things like seeing specialists.  Also the $33 Trillion price tag is dependent on politicians "ruthlessly" forcing spending cuts down the throats of special interests (which I think we'd both agree is easier said then done in a world where Citizens United is the law of the land).

I agree we need to find a way to lower the cost of healthcare... but good intentions don't make this a winning political issue for democrats.


https://www.nytimes.com/2019/03/04/opinion/medicare-for-all.html?module=inline
"Once they learn that Medicare for all would eliminate private insurance and raise taxes, only 37 percent of Americans support it, according to a Kaiser Family Foundation survey. In 2010, Republicans scored an enormous electoral victory because voters feared that the government was taking over their health care, even though Obamacare really didn’t. Now, under Medicare for all, it really would. This seems like an excellent way to re-elect Donald Trump.

The government would also have to transition. Medicare for all works only if politicians ruthlessly enforce those spending cuts. But in our system of government, members of Congress are terrible at fiscal discipline. They are quick to cater to special interest groups, terrible at saying no. To make single-payer really work, we’d probably have to scrap the U.S. Congress and move to a more centralized parliamentary system.

Finally, patient expectations would have to transition. Today, getting a doctor’s appointment is annoying but not onerous. In Canada, the median wait time between seeing a general practitioner and a specialist is 8.7 weeks; between a G.P. referral and an orthopedic surgeon, it’s nine months. That would take some adjusting."


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 13, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Going back to David Brooks column...  take a moment to consider what how this transition to single payer will play out for taxpayers.  The 170 million or so American's who have work subsidized private insurance (think Union labors and also the college educated middle class working for large companies) will be looking at a one size fits all insurance plans that likely don't offer as much as what they've got now; not to mention much longer waits for things like seeing specialists.  Also the $33 Trillion price tag is dependent on politicians "ruthlessly" forcing spending cuts down the throats of special interests (which I think we'd both agree is easier said then done in a world where Citizens United is the law of the land).
> 
> I agree we need to find a way to lower the cost of healthcare... but good intentions don't make this a winning political issue for democrats.
> 
> ...


All those points are valid.  That is why I support a transition to something along the lines of our current Medicare system that is not a one size fit all system at all.  Where people can by up out of a basic plan.  Kind of like Folgers as the standard and the ability to buy up to Starbucks are a French Press.


----------



## messy (Mar 13, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Nice try indeed.
> Forbes magazine was the publisher of the article, not me ya wanker.
> Perhaps you should read the article & then comment on it....or stick you head back where it feels comfortable.


Aren’t you curious why Paulie was sharing polling data with Kilimnik? What was the Russian supposed to do with that data, I wonder. Don’t you wonder?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 13, 2019)

messy said:


> Aren’t you curious why Paulie was sharing polling data with Kilimnik? What was the Russian supposed to do with that data, I wonder. Don’t you wonder?


LE don't wonder.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 13, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> All those points are valid.  That is why I support a transition to something along the lines of our current Medicare system that is not a one size fit all system at all.  Where people can by up out of a basic plan.  Kind of like Folgers as the standard and the ability to buy up to Starbucks are a French Press.


Personally I think single-payer makes a lot of sense, and is an issue that deserves attention.  That said, there are a lot of issues that deserve attention (and money) and no way Dem's can push them all through at the same time... so we can't ignore the need to pick our battles.  Promising we're going to fix infrastructure, offer a Green New Deal, pay for everyone's college, set up single payer health care, pay for reparations, and give every young girl in America a new pony isn't only unrealistic but will get dem's laughed out of office.

So to me it's a question of priories.  My thinking, is we just expended a ton of political capital on Obamacare and the public is finally starting to say they like it.  So we promise to work on fixing that, and use our political capital for things like insuring that clean energy targets and environmental standards are worked into an infrastructure bill and future farm subsidies.


----------



## espola (Mar 13, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> LE don't wonder.


He only wonders what they will tell him to think tomorrow.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 13, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> All those points are valid.  That is why I support a transition to something along the lines of our current Medicare system that is not a one size fit all system at all.  Where people can by up out of a basic plan.  Kind of like Folgers as the standard and the ability to buy up to Starbucks are a French Press.


French Press? Coffee done right ...


----------



## nononono (Mar 13, 2019)

messy said:


> "Process crime" is a term invented by these Trump crooks to try to minimize the fact that they're all a bunch of crooks. It's pretty funny. The sleazy idiots and Fox News invented a phrase!



*You are sleaze just by the demeanor and rhetoric displayed with each new post.....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 13, 2019)

*Fist liar hasn't got a chance.*


CHANGE OF HEART?
*Harris, who defended death penalty as California AG, cheers decision to end it*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 13, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> French Press? Coffee done right ...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 13, 2019)

nononono said:


> *You are sleaze just by the demeanor and rhetoric displayed with each new post.....*


You are the sleaziest poster in here and that is saying something stood up against lil' joke, goober bear and molti.


----------



## nononono (Mar 13, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are the sleaziest poster in here and that is saying something stood up against lil' joke, goober bear and molti.










*Poor .....Poor..... Rodent.*


----------



## tenacious (Mar 14, 2019)

It's funny, I know the Washington Post put this on the cover of their front page because it's meant to be a hit piece on Schultz.  But to me, that they didn't bother to research any statistics about income, crime, schools- or go much beyond quotes about how he grew up in the "country club of the projects" tells me how scary he is to the entrenched elites and their game of dividing and conquer the masses.  

https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/howard-schultz-says-he-grew-up-in-a-poor-rough-place-those-who-lived-there-called-it-the-country-club-of-projects/2019/03/13/4f26b800-39e9-11e9-a06c-3ec8ed509d15_story.html?utm_term=.37f1a19c47ed
Howard Schultz says he grew up in a poor, rough place. Others called it the ‘country club of projects.’


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 14, 2019)

tenacious said:


> It's funny, I know the Washington Post put this on the cover of their front page because it's meant to be a hit piece on Schultz.  But to me, that they didn't bother to research any statistics about income, crime, schools- or go much beyond quotes about how he grew up in the "country club of the projects" tells me how scary he is to the entrenched elites and their game of dividing and conquer the masses.
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/howard-schultz-says-he-grew-up-in-a-poor-rough-place-those-who-lived-there-called-it-the-country-club-of-projects/2019/03/13/4f26b800-39e9-11e9-a06c-3ec8ed509d15_story.html?utm_term=.37f1a19c47ed
> Howard Schultz says he grew up in a poor, rough place. Others called it the ‘country club of projects.’


Hit piece?  It is only a hit piece if Schultz wants to get people to think he grew up in the Bronx of the 1970's. 

Let's see, the place was not a federally funded housing project but a city built middle income project with minimum income needed.
He moved there the year it was built, with playgrounds and everything nice and new.
People were actively trying to get to live there as a great place to live.
Residents that actually lives there when he did refute claims that it was dangerous or rough.  In fact they say it was nice and safe.




Howard is selling a story like all politicians do. He is getting caught in the fable part of it and he is not used to that kind of limelight. I doubt he survives this kind of scrutiny.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 14, 2019)

So, is Beto really Bill Denbrough?  He kind of looks like Richard Thomas.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 14, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> Hit piece?  It is only a hit piece if Schultz wants to get people to think he grew up in the Bronx of the 1970's.
> 
> Let's see, the place was not a federally funded housing project but a city built middle income project with minimum income needed.
> He moved there the year it was built, with playgrounds and everything nice and new.
> ...


The same way Bernie Sanders ruined his reputation talking about his tough Brooklyn upbringing?  Funny, no front page article in the WP on that...


----------



## tenacious (Mar 14, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> So, is Beto really Bill Denbrough?  He kind of looks like Richard Thomas.


Who would you say has more executive experience... Beto or Schultz?


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 14, 2019)

tenacious said:


> The same way Bernie Sanders ruined his reputation talking about his tough Brooklyn upbringing?  Funny, no front page article in the WP on that...


Umm, because maybe Bernie has shown pride for his Brooklyn beginnings and gives praise to the neighborhood, schools and local culture. Maybe because he did not try to weave a fable that others so easily could refute.  Maybe because he is smarter, more truthful and a better candidate.

https://abcnews.go.com/Politics/bernie-sanders-brooklyn-stomping-ground/story?id=38347008


----------



## tenacious (Mar 14, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> Umm, because maybe Bernie has shown pride for his Brooklyn beginnings and gives praise to the neighborhood, schools and local culture. Maybe because he did not try to weave a fable that others so easily could refute.  Maybe because he is smarter, more truthful and a better candidate.
> 
> https://abcnews.go.com/Politics/bernie-sanders-brooklyn-stomping-ground/story?id=38347008


That others can so easily refute?  With a couple of quotes and zero research!  lol... too funny.

I just think we've come to a point where we need to be honest the Democratic party hasn't groomed new leaders or have any new ideas.  And in fact has wasted the last decade fawning over Obama as he let vast numbers of State, Local, Congressional (at the national level) and Supreme Court Seats fall into Republican hands.  Or how they fall all over themselves hero worshiping people like Ruth G Ginsberg, whose entire legacy will be wiped out if her ego about not resigning her seat ends with Trump filling her with another Right-wing Supreme Court Justice.  Then, if you read the Washington Post, the Dem plan is rather then come up with quality legislation or messages... to just redistribute the wealth.

Maybe you're okay with that... but I'm tired of excuses and losing.  I want a winner and  it's time I think to accept that the Dem's likely won't provide one.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 14, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Who would you say has more executive experience... Beto or Schultz?


In public policy and politics.  Beto. How many campaigns has Howard run?


----------



## tenacious (Mar 14, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> In public policy and politics.  Beto. How many campaigns has Howard run?


Beto won a seat as a state representative for two years and then lost a Senate race to Lyn' Ted.  Howard built one of the most successful business in America, and spent his life balancing budgets and managing and army of employees...

That said, I am interested in hearing what Beto has to say, he could still get my vote.  But he's going to have to prove he's not just another "pretty face."


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 14, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Beto won a seat as a state representative for two years and then lost a Senate race to Lyn' Ted.  Howard built one of the most successful business in America, and spent his life balancing budgets and managing and army of employees...
> 
> That said, I am interested in hearing what Beto has to say, he could still get my vote.  But he's going to have to prove he's not just another "pretty face."


He just blew his chance in your new socialist run party,







BETOMANIA
_'I'M A CAPITALIST'_


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 14, 2019)

tenacious said:


> The same way Bernie Sanders ruined his reputation talking about his tough Brooklyn upbringing?  Funny, no front page article in the WP on that...


Can you point to an article were Bernie stated he made it out of the projects to aspire beyond his upbringing? I don't think so.

https://www.nbcnews.com/politics/2020-election/bernie-you-don-t-know-sanders-gets-personal-campaign-trail-n977486


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 14, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Beto won a seat as a state representative for two years and then lost a Senate race to Lyn' Ted.  Howard built one of the most successful business in America, and spent his life balancing budgets and managing and army of employees...
> 
> That said, I am interested in hearing what Beto has to say, he could still get my vote.  But he's going to have to prove he's not just another "pretty face."


Howard chose a direction for his life and was very successful. Much like Bloomberg. Those skills don't naturally slide over to POTUS.  His hubris is thinking they do. I am not backing Beto or any other candidate at this point.  Beto lacks one key element I am using as a bias point for this election.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 14, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> Can you point to an article were Bernie stated he made it out of the projects to aspire beyond his upbringing? I don't think so.
> 
> https://www.nbcnews.com/politics/2020-election/bernie-you-don-t-know-sanders-gets-personal-campaign-trail-n977486


Okay, let's have a conversation about Bernie's background.  I think a lot of people don't realize that Hillary used the kid's gloves on him because she was worried about losing the progressive vote back in 2016.  Somehow I doubt his background is what you think it is...

https://www.politico.com/magazine/story/2015/07/bernie-sanders-vermont-119927


----------



## tenacious (Mar 14, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> Howard chose a direction for his life and was very successful. Much like Bloomberg. Those skills don't naturally slide over to POTUS.  His hubris is thinking they do. I am not backing Beto or any other candidate at this point.  Beto lacks one key element I am using as a bias point for this election.


Honestly I don't know who I'm going to vote for either.  So I'm defaulting to HS as a protest vote, til one of the Dems can show me they deserve my vote.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 14, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Okay, let's have a conversation about Bernie's background.  I think a lot of people don't realize that Hillary used the kid's gloves on him because she was worried about losing the progressive vote back in 2016.  Somehow I doubt his background is what you think it is...
> 
> https://www.politico.com/magazine/story/2015/07/bernie-sanders-vermont-119927


Well, I spent 15 minutes getting to know Bernie better by reading this article.  What drama was I supposed to get from that 15 minutes?


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 14, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Honestly I don't know who I'm going to vote for either.  So I'm defaulting to HS as a protest vote, til one of the Dems can show me they deserve my vote.


Most votes are the vote against.  The last presidential election, I captioned the Oh Shit versus OH FUCK!!!! vote. I left the Democratic party around 2010. I doubt I will ever go back.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 14, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> Well, I spent 15 minutes getting to know Bernie better by reading this article.  What drama was I supposed to get from that 15 minutes?


You don't think not earning your first paycheck til you're in your 30's, or having to steal electricity from your neighbors because you're not earning enough to pay your bills speaks to one's character?


----------



## espola (Mar 14, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> Most votes are the vote against.  The last presidential election, I captioned the Oh Shit versus OH FUCK!!!! vote. I left the Democratic party around 2010. I doubt I will ever go back.


I had this discussion with my daughter after dinner Tuesday (note - Olvera Square restaurants are a disappointment).  I explained my partisan history (learning first-hand that Republicans are crooks, Democrats are fools, and Libertarians are hypocrites).  I told her about my theory about how the Democrats can neutralize t - leave him in office letting him provide daily reminders of why anyone else would be better.  Any Rs sill loyal to him by November 2020 can circle down the toilet bowl with him.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 14, 2019)

tenacious said:


> You don't think not earning your first paycheck til you're in your 30's, or having to steal electricity from your neighbors because you're not earning enough to pay your bills speaks to one's character?


Much like Pussy Grabber is a reminder of the excesses of the 80's, Bernie is a reminder of the counter culture of the 60's and 70's. In perspective, I prefer the idealistic late bloomer to Pussy Grabber.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 14, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> Most votes are the vote against.  The last presidential election, I captioned the Oh Shit versus OH FUCK!!!! vote. I left the Democratic party around 2010. I doubt I will ever go back.


I have to tell you, as the stodgy moderate I'm kind of enjoying being the one who get's to ride the high horse for once.  

Trumps bad, but at least he's the devil I know who aside from filling me with outrage, and filling the Supreme Court seats Obama and Ginsberg want to throw away... hasn't changed much that can't be undone.  Why risk that on some firebrand who imagines themselves as another left wing "hero," who panders to the far left 20%, and is certainly they are the only one who can save us all?


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 14, 2019)

espola said:


> I had this discussion with my daughter after dinner Tuesday (note - Olvera Square restaurants are a disappointment).  I explained my partisan history (learning first-hand that Republicans are crooks, Democrats are fools, and Libertarians are hypocrites).  I told her about my theory about how the Democrats can neutralize t - leave him in office letting him provide daily reminders of why anyone else would be better.  Any Rs sill loyal to him by November 2020 can circle down the toilet bowl with him.


The taquito shop on the corner is the best food but when we would bring everyone in from around the country for a convention at the LACC, I would take them to La Golondrina. Good margaritas and passable food.

You points are all valid. If Biden's son had not died, I think the election would have been much better with him and HRC running hard against each other. Did not happen and we got Pussy Grabber. 20 in the new field.  Let them go after each other.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 14, 2019)

tenacious said:


> I have to tell you, as the stodgy moderate I'm kind of enjoying being the one who get's to ride the high horse for once.
> 
> Trumps bad, but at least he's the devil I know who aside from filling me with outrage, and filling the Supreme Court seats Obama and Ginsberg want to throw away... hasn't changed much that can't be undone.  Why risk that on some firebrand who imagines themselves as another left wing "hero," who panders to the far left 20%, and is certainly they are the only one who can save us all?


Trump pandered to the 30% of white or enriched. Scaring the rest. I left the Democratic party of over two issues.  One critical and the other about who we are.  I will not join a political party that is not fiscally responsible.  We must run a balanced budget at some point for sustainability but most politicians are not worried about sustainability. The other, you don't drone attack 16 year old American kids in the desert. You just don't.


----------



## espola (Mar 14, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> The taquito shop on the corner is the best food but when we would bring everyone in from around the country for a convention at the LACC, I would take them to La Golondrina. Good margaritas and passable food.
> 
> You points are all valid. If Biden's son had not died, I think the election would have been much better with him and HRC running hard against each other. Did not happen and we got Pussy Grabber. 20 in the new field.  Let them go after each other.


The local taco shop (El Ranchito at Espola and Twin Peaks in Poway) is better, cheaper, and more convenient (even after moving 5 miles the wrong way).


----------



## tenacious (Mar 14, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> Trump pandered to the 30% of white or enriched. Scaring the rest. I left the Democratic party of over two issues.  One critical and the other about who we are.  I will not join a political party that is not fiscally responsible.  We must run a balanced budget at some point for sustainability but most politicians are not worried about sustainability. The other, you don't drone attack 16 year old American kids in the desert. You just don't.


I think fortunately for all of Trumps pandering he has proved inept and a fool.  At least I’m not aware things are really much worse under Trump for the they 70%, then they were under Obama?  Do you have any stats. Moreover to paraphrase B Sanders when he ran against HC, if dems can’t find someone more deserving of my vote then him... then it falls on them.  

Though if you’d share some info on drone attacks on American kids we can talk about that.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 14, 2019)

espola said:


> The local taco shop (El Ranchito at Espola and Twin Peaks in Poway) is better, cheaper, and more convenient (even after moving 5 miles the wrong way).


The best food is Phillipe's down the street.  El Ranchito has a shop in Murrieta.  Our go to for fast food taco's.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 14, 2019)

tenacious said:


> I think fortunately for all of Trumps pandering he has proved inept and a fool.  At least I’m not aware things are really much worse under Trump for the they 70%, then they were under Obama?  Do you have any stats. Moreover to paraphrase B Sanders when he ran against HC, if dems can’t find someone more deserving of my vote then him... then it falls on them.
> 
> Though if you’d share some info on drone attacks on American kids we can talk about that.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Abdulrahman_al-Awlaki
https://www.theatlantic.com/politics/archive/2012/10/how-team-obama-justifies-the-killing-of-a-16-year-old-american/264028/

Not as important as not paying our bills unfortunately.  Gibbs response, made my blood boil.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 14, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Abdulrahman_al-Awlaki
> https://www.theatlantic.com/politics/archive/2012/10/how-team-obama-justifies-the-killing-of-a-16-year-old-american/264028/
> 
> Not as important as not paying our bills unfortunately.  Gibbs response, made my blood boil.


I agree, the biggest issue to me is the budget.  It would be nice if one of these candidates came out and said how much we should be paying in taxes just to pay for what we’re using now.  Then from there we can talk about raising capital gains, a carbon tax, spending cuts to start paying for infrastructure and grand social projects.  Any pol who talks additional spending without saying where the money comes from is a non-starter for me. 

Wow that is terrible about that kid. Obama is really an interesting case. He didn’t seem to relish a fight... but at the same time he would and could make very difficult decisions.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 14, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> The best food is Phillipe's down the street.  El Ranchito has a shop in Murrieta.  Our go to for fast food taco's.


I will say the food out here on the East Coast is better. Maybe it’s because everyone walks more and can hide their blubber under a winter coat so everything has 10x the calories... but it’s reliably good everywhere you go 99% of the time.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 14, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> The best food is Phillipe's down the street.  El Ranchito has a shop in Murrieta.  Our go to for fast food taco's.


Los Jilbertos... they also have the best salsa. The Mill...best Chicken Thai Pasta.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 14, 2019)

*Beto Endorses Green New Deal, AOC 12-Year Doomsday Clock!…*
938
*…CNN Sour: ‘Backbencher,’ ‘Didn’t Really Do Much’ in Congress…*
92
*…Powers: U.S. ‘Very, Very Excited About White Men’*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 14, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> I doubt he survives this kind of scrutiny.


t did.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 14, 2019)

tenacious said:


> That others can so easily refute?  With a couple of quotes and zero research!  lol... too funny.
> 
> I just think we've come to a point where we need to be honest the Democratic party hasn't groomed new leaders or have any new ideas.  And in fact has wasted the last decade fawning over Obama as he let vast numbers of State, Local, Congressional (at the national level) and Supreme Court Seats fall into Republican hands.  Or how they fall all over themselves hero worshiping people like Ruth G Ginsberg, whose entire legacy will be wiped out if her ego about not resigning her seat ends with Trump filling her with another Right-wing Supreme Court Justice.  Then, if you read the Washington Post, the Dem plan is rather then come up with quality legislation or messages... to just redistribute the wealth.
> 
> Maybe you're okay with that... but I'm tired of excuses and losing.  I want a winner and  it's time I think to accept that the Dem's likely won't provide one.


We are a racist nation, there was extreme pressure applied by those that wanted to use that (like t did later) and we responded hence the state , local and congressional losses.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 15, 2019)

I thought Cory Booker was gay.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 15, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> We are a racist nation, there was extreme pressure applied by those that wanted to use that (like t did later) and we responded hence the state , local and congressional losses.


I'd be interested in seeing some stats to back up the idea that minorities and women are doing worse under Trump?  I see more people of color and women running for public office and running companies then ever before.  The #metoo movement has certainly improved life for women.  Heck, T's polling among Latinos is up.  

Now I'm not saying we should cheer T as the cause of any of this, but I'm not sure if in the privacy of the voting booth voters are going to worry about identity politics as much as you and the rest of the democratic field are hoping.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 15, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> I thought Cory Booker was gay.


I was thought the same.  Haven't seen a pic of him and RD together yet but bet they are a cute couple.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 15, 2019)

tenacious said:


> I'd be interested in seeing some stats to back up the idea that minorities and women are doing worse under Trump?  I see more people of color and women running for public office and running companies then ever before.  The #metoo movement has certainly improved life for women.  Heck, T's polling among Latinos is up.
> 
> Now I'm not saying we should cheer T as the cause of any of this, but I'm not sure if in the privacy of the voting booth voters are going to worry about identity politics as much as you and the rest of the democratic field are hoping.


Non sequitur.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 15, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Non sequitur.


Hmm... guess I’m sort of disappointed in this response.  Pointing out that Ts polling with Latinos is going up, and that no one seems able to find any statistics that minority’s or women are suffering economically (or at least more then under O) doesn’t seem too difficult to understand?  

Once the primaries are over T and Republicans  are going to start loudly pointing this out. Worrying that dems seem to be hiding in a bubble and aren’t ready for what’s coming.


----------



## messy (Mar 15, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Hmm... guess I’m sort of disappointed in this response.  Pointing out that Ts polling with Latinos is going up, and that no one seems able to find any statistics that minority’s or women are suffering economically (or at least more then under O) doesn’t seem too difficult to understand?
> 
> Once the primaries are over T and Republicans  are going to start loudly pointing this out. Worrying that dems seem to be hiding in a bubble and aren’t ready for what’s coming.


https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/2018/11/26/what-trump-has-not-done-african-americans-hispanics/?noredirect=on&utm_term=.183ff7e0ec2b


----------



## tenacious (Mar 15, 2019)

messy said:


> https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/2018/11/26/what-trump-has-not-done-african-americans-hispanics/?noredirect=on&utm_term=.183ff7e0ec2b


Alright... so seems like the author of this piece has three main points.

1- when you take into account cuts to food stamps and social spending cuts, it negates increases in income for Latinos. Point well taken... and I get what’s being said. But hard to see any Dem even attempting to make this argument during a debate.

2- Home ownership is down among blacks. But then again with tightening lending standards again I’m not sure how this plays when the other side is punching back?  I can almost see T asking if  dems want to crash the housing market like in 2007 when everyone was getting loans.

3- Income for blacks are lower then they were at the end of the Clinton admin. The same Clinton whose wife blacks didn’t really turn out for in 2016 when she ran for President.  Again I get the point... but yikes. Don’t know that this one will win any undecideds over either.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 15, 2019)

messy said:


> https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/2018/11/26/what-trump-has-not-done-african-americans-hispanics/?noredirect=on&utm_term=.183ff7e0ec2b


The washington compost?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 16, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Honestly I almost feel I could take your thoughts and pass them off as my own they are so close to mine.  Although there are so many candidates who I really know nothing about that I'm feel a bit over-whelmed.


Fries U!  What a deal!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 16, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> So much time for the vetting to go on.  It will work it's way out and hopefully without the Russians influence this time.


Coocoo


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 16, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You're the one that posts lies all day in here . . . liberals have to work for a living.


2 cents more a year for the last decade was it?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 16, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Hmm... guess I’m sort of disappointed in this response.  Pointing out that Ts polling with Latinos is going up, and that no one seems able to find any statistics that minority’s or women are suffering economically (or at least more then under O) doesn’t seem too difficult to understand?
> 
> Once the primaries are over T and Republicans  are going to start loudly pointing this out. Worrying that dems seem to be hiding in a bubble and aren’t ready for what’s coming.


I was referring to your assertion that Obama sat back watching as state and local seats then went to Republicans, a narrative (that he is lazy) pushed by those whose reaction to seeing Obama (for whatever reasons you could imagine) elected was to do whatever it took to, "Get 'their' merica back". There is a long history, and a alarmingly wide swath of those that feel only the old status quo (a white man) can see us through . . . not a woman, not a person of color. t inherited a burgeoning economy, what besides striping away decades of environmental protections has he done to help anyone but himself and his cronies?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 16, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I was referring to your assertion that Obama sat back watching as state and local seats then went to Republicans, a narrative (that he is lazy) pushed by those whose reaction to seeing Obama (for whatever reasons you could imagine) elected was to do whatever it took to, "Get 'their' merica back". There is a long history, and a alarmingly wide swath of those that feel only the old status quo (a white man) can see us through . . . not a woman, not a person of color. t inherited a burgeoning economy, what besides striping away decades of environmental protections has he done to help anyone but himself and his cronies?


#1. The white part of Obama is just as lazy as the black part.
#2. Obama's goal was to transform America.
#3. Obama said his low GDP was the new normal.
#4. You are a big pussy.


----------



## messy (Mar 16, 2019)

Trump has his “base” (the racists and losers and other deplorables), but that won’t win him the election.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 16, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I was referring to your assertion that Obama sat back watching as state and local seats then went to Republicans, a narrative (that he is lazy) pushed by those whose reaction to seeing Obama (for whatever reasons you could imagine) elected was to do whatever it took to, "Get 'their' merica back". There is a long history, and a alarmingly wide swath of those that feel only the old status quo (a white man) can see us through . . . not a woman, not a person of color. t inherited a burgeoning economy, what besides striping away decades of environmental protections has he done to help anyone but himself and his cronies?


Great points, and I don't at all think Obama was lazy.  He was a groundbreaking, smart, hardworking man who really wanted to do what was best for America.  That said, what good is any of that for Dems if it ended with Republican's sweeping into power at every level of government and dismantling everything he built?  

Speaking in terms of realpolitik... I've heard enough about intentions and being on the right side of history with their wokeness.  I want to be part of a party that actually delivers.  



> *The Democrats' Losses in State Elections Were A Bloodbath*
> Democrats got walloped at the very top of the ticket, but what’s happening at the very bottom of the ballot could hurt them for years to come.
> Alex Wagner  Nov 14, 2016
> https://www.theatlantic.com/politics/archive/2016/11/chambers-of-pain/507467/
> ...


----------



## messy (Mar 16, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Great points, and I don't at all think Obama was lazy.  He was a groundbreaking, smart, hardworking man who really wanted to do what was best for America.  That said, what good is any of that for Dems if it ended with Republican's sweeping into power at every level of government and dismantling everything he built?
> 
> Speaking in terms of realpolitik... I've heard enough about intentions and being on the right side of history with their wokeness.  I want to be part of a party that actually delivers.


So interesting that as true as that was in ‘16, the pendulum doesn’t take long to swing back, as ‘18 showed us the beginnings of the move to the other side.


----------



## nononono (Mar 16, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> So, is Beto really Bill Denbrough?  He kind of looks like Richard Thomas.


*" Beto " The fake Mexican ( Texas Citizen )*


----------



## nononono (Mar 16, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Non sequitur.



*Yes !*
*Just about everything you post does not follow with the previous argument.*

*You are Capt Non sequitur.*

*




*


----------



## tenacious (Mar 16, 2019)

messy said:


> So interesting that as true as that was in ‘16, the pendulum doesn’t take long to swing back, as ‘18 showed us the beginnings of the move to the other side.


I question how long the swing backs last... especially when lifelong dems like Beto are having to apologize his marriage doesn’t pass the progressive litmus test, and Chelsea Clinton is in videos getting attacked for trying to attend a rally about the shooting in NZ.

It’s time to face up to the fact the progressives are dragging the rest of the party down, because they make building a lasting majority impossible.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 16, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Great points, and I don't at all think Obama was lazy.  He was a groundbreaking, smart, hardworking man who really wanted to do what was best for America.  That said, what good is any of that for Dems if it ended with Republican's sweeping into power at every level of government and dismantling everything he built?
> 
> Speaking in terms of realpolitik... I've heard enough about intentions and being on the right side of history with their wokeness.  I want to be part of a party that actually delivers.


Cuz Democrats weren't ready for the barrage of lies, deceit, use of the census to gerrymander districts and how well that worked due to the gullibility of many Americans (some even when shown facts prefer the lies).


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 16, 2019)

tenacious said:


> I question how long the swing backs... especially when lifelong dems like Beto are having to apologize his marriage doesn’t pass the progressive litmus test, and Chelsea Clinton is in videos getting attacked for trying to attend a rally about the shooting in NZ.
> 
> It’s time to face up to the fact the progressives are dragging the rest of the party down, because they make building a lasting majority impossible.


The right has gone so far overboard it has achieving the desired effect, pulling the unaware in America right. The game use to be played on a level playing field where facts mattered.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 16, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Cuz Democrats weren't ready for the barrage of lies, deceit, use of the census to gerrymander districts and how well that worked due to the gullibility of many Americans (some even when shown facts prefer the lies).


They should have been.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 16, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The right has gone so far overboard it has achieving the desired effect, pulling the unaware in America right. The game use to be played on a level playing field where facts mattered.


I agree. But at the same time that doesn’t means I agree that socialism is the appropriate response to the excesses of capitalism. Or that I believe that more racism and intolerance is how we fix social inequality. Etc. etc. etc.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 16, 2019)

tenacious said:


> I agree. But at the same time that doesn’t means I agree that socialism is the appropriate response to the excesses of capitalism. Or that I believe that more racism and intolerance is how we fix social inequality. Etc. etc. etc.


Socialism was a response to unabated power by the elite. When socialism swings to far, it ends up with kleptocracy.  But, wanting social programs like public roads, public utilities, public schools and health care for all, is not a long socialist road.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 16, 2019)

tenacious said:


> They should have been.


Did you think that despite facts years of pushing a propaganda filled agenda would soak in and sink us so deep?


----------



## tenacious (Mar 16, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> Socialism was a response to unabated power by the elite. When socialism swings to far, it ends up with kleptocracy.  But, wanting social programs like public roads, public utilities, public schools and health care for all, is not a long socialist road.


I think that's what you might mean when you say socialism, but I don't get the idea that fixing bridges and schools is what  progressives mean when they say socialism.  In fact, I think they are clearly talking about the Marxist dialectic, where by the only way to save the little people is to bring about the end of capitalism.  With themselves of course, at the top in charge.  (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dialectical_materialism)

No thanks... 



> *Ocasio-Cortez: 'Capitalism is irredeemable'*
> https://thehill.com/homenews/house/433394-ocasio-cortez-capitalism-is-irredeemable
> 
> Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez (D-N.Y.) on Saturday called capitalism "irredeemable."
> ...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 16, 2019)

tenacious said:


> I agree. But at the same time that doesn’t means I agree that socialism is the appropriate response to the excesses of capitalism. Or that I believe that more racism and intolerance is how we fix social inequality. Etc. etc. etc.


There in your post is the evidence, they push the "they want us to be a socialist nation" and you are buying? Who wants us to be a socialist nation and who told you that? The denial that our nation was built on a hybrid of socialism and capitalism is a rightwing construct. There is no such thing as a purely capitalist system, except possibly the black market.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 16, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Did you think that despite facts years of pushing a propaganda filled agenda would soak in and sink us so deep?


I think if Obama had been a winner we wouldn't have sunk so deep.  What the republican's were doing didn't happen in a vacuum, and was only possible after something like 1000 dem seats in local and state elections were lost.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 16, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> There in your post is the evidence, they push the "they want us to be a socialist nation" and you are buying? Who wants us to be a socialist nation and who told you that? The denial that our nation was built on a hybrid of socialism and capitalism is a rightwing construct. There is no such thing as a purely capitalist system, except possibly the black market.


There's video if you don't want to believe the journalist... you tell me what you think she's talking about?

*Ocasio-Cortez: 'Capitalism is irredeemable'*
https://thehill.com/homenews/house/433394-ocasio-cortez-capitalism-is-irredeemable


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 16, 2019)

tenacious said:


> I think that's what you might mean when you say socialism, but I don't get the idea that fixing bridges and schools is what  progressives mean when they say socialism.  In fact, I think they are clearly talking about the Marxist dialectic, where by the only way to save the little people is to bring about the end of capitalism.  With themselves of course, at the top in charge.  (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dialectical_materialism)
> 
> No thanks...


Let me know when the Freshman House member has any real power outside of Instagram.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 16, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> Let me know when the Freshman House member has any real power outside of Instagram.


Hmm.... guess I would find your argument more compelling if I hadn't just watched Trump tweet his way into the White House.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 16, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> Let me know when the Freshman House member has any real power outside of Instagram.


I think the old guard is afraid of her and the 2020s are already agreeding on her 12 year new deal.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 16, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Did you think that despite facts years of pushing a propaganda filled agenda would soak in and sink us so deep?


I for one thought facts and common sense would prevail, I was dead wrong.


tenacious said:


> I think if Obama had been a winner we wouldn't have sunk so deep.  What the republican's were doing didn't happen in a vacuum, and was only possible after something like 1000 dem seats in local and state elections were lost.


Possibly a case of winning the battle yet losing the war. The gerrymandering was a bit clandestine and the effects of which were under estimated. In 2010 there was a backlash like 2018 but more intense due to the emotions that were elicited by the t-party and deep racial mistrust in our nation. All they had to do was show Obama's face to way more people than I ever realized and they voted Republican, some for the first time ever. Even traveling in South and seeing how the racial mistrust is DEEP and still thought facts and common sense would prevail, nope. The open racialism that is now prevalent in here as microcosm of what is now shown on national TV and accepted in the world at large (white nationalist dream come true) is frightening.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 16, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Hmm.... guess I would find your argument more compelling if I hadn't just watched Trump tweeted his way into the White House.


So you think there are 30% of America that are that anti government on the left? Trump got there because Reagan set the stage. Don't trust government. The majority on the left are not anarchists and AOC could only win anything more than here little slice of New York by a big wave of anarchy.  Most on the left like competent governance.  Something the right finds deplorable.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 16, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I for one thought facts and common sense would prevail, I was dead wrong.
> 
> Possibly a case of winning the battle yet losing the war. The gerrymandering was a bit clandestine and the effects of which were under estimated. In 2010 there was a backlash like 2018 but more intense due to the emotions that were elicited by the t-party and deep racial mistrust in our nation. All they had to do was show Obama's face to way more people than I ever realized and they voted Republican, some for the first time ever. Even traveling in South and seeing how the racial mistrust is DEEP and still thought facts and common sense would prevail, nope. The open racialism that is now prevalent in here as microcosm of what is now shown on national TV and accepted in the world at large (white nationalist dream come true) is frightening.


Great post.  And I agree.  But I also think there is a lot of radicalism on the left too.  Which is why I'm pushing for a boring, traditional democrat.  Let's get things cooled down and then we can start figuring out how to make things work better.  If there is one thing in common across the board, from right to left it's that people want change.  Let's just be smart about it and not let the crazy people take over.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 16, 2019)

tenacious said:


> There's video if you don't want to believe the journalist... you tell me what you think she's talking about?
> 
> *Ocasio-Cortez: 'Capitalism is irredeemable'*
> https://thehill.com/homenews/house/433394-ocasio-cortez-capitalism-is-irredeemable


If we only could put as much focus on say someone like Steve King, hmmm, where was the outrage machine the last few years in that case? Another case of ring wing entities pushing a narrative to their benefit, divide and conquer . . .


----------



## tenacious (Mar 16, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> So you think there are 30% of America that are that anti government on the left? Trump got there because Reagan set the stage. Don't trust government. The majority on the left are not anarchists and AOC could only win anything more than here little slice of New York by a big wave of anarchy.  Most on the left like competent governance.  Something the right finds deplorable.


I'm saying that's what AOC believes because that's what she's saying she believes.  What's scares me, is the power of the populist appeal.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 16, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Great post.  And I agree.  But I also think there is a lot of radicalism on the left too.  Which is why I'm pushing for a boring, traditional democrat.  Let's get things cooled down and then we can start figuring out how to make things work better.  If there is one thing in common across the board, from right to left it's that people want change.  Let's just be smart about it and not let the crazy people take over.


Nothing more traditional and boring than Biden . . . maybe throw in some flavor as VP.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 16, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I think the old guard is afraid of her and the 2020s are already agreeding on her 12 year new deal.


Nancy flies back and forth to the west coast many times a month. It is more " bless her little heart" than a following.  We do need to restructure the power grid and we are doing it in ways you will not notice unless you fly across the mid section of America. Storage is coming closer to a home by home thing or neighborhood thing and that will change many things.  Oil is artificially low right now and that is still not enough to stop the trends.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 16, 2019)

tenacious said:


> I'm saying that's what AOC believes because that's what she's saying she believes.  What's scares me, is the power of the populist appeal.


Steve King speaks for a portion of the Republican Party. I don't see him having a position of power.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 16, 2019)

tenacious said:


> I'm saying that's what AOC believes because that's what she's saying she believes.  What's scares me, is the power of the populist appeal.


One vote that Nancy will bring into line. Hopefully she, AOC, retains some of her youthful vigor.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 16, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> Steve King speaks for a portion of the Republican Party. I don't see him having a position of power.


Exactly.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 16, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> Steve King speaks for a portion of the Republican Party. I don't see him having a position of power.


Is Steve King that much worse then Trump?  Again, people who get up on stage and saying they are going to punish those people and give you their stuff has proven to be an effective way for radicals to gain power.  

I don't like Trump.  I don't like Steve King.  Nor do I like the radicals on the left who make populist arguments either.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 16, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Great post.  And I agree.  But I also think there is a lot of radicalism on the left too.  Which is why I'm pushing for a boring, traditional democrat.  Let's get things cooled down and then we can start figuring out how to make things work better.  If there is one thing in common across the board, from right to left it's that people want change.  Let's just be smart about it and not let the crazy people take over.


Who is the leader of the House of Representatives?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 16, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Is Steve King that much worse then Trump?  Again, people who get up on stage and saying they are going to punish those people and give you their stuff has proven to be an effective way for radicals to gain power.
> 
> I don't like Trump.  I don't like Steve King.  Nor do I like the radicals on the left who make populist arguments either.


King, like t are only symptoms of the underlying disease, hate born by ignorance. Again there are many things, glitches in the system and the like, that we should thank t for exposing, the hate and rotting corpse of the American dream being another one.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 16, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I for one thought facts and common sense would prevail, I was dead wrong.
> 
> Possibly a case of winning the battle yet losing the war. The gerrymandering was a bit clandestine and the effects of which were under estimated. In 2010 there was a backlash like 2018 but more intense due to the emotions that were elicited by the t-party and deep racial mistrust in our nation. All they had to do was show Obama's face to way more people than I ever realized and they voted Republican, some for the first time ever. Even traveling in South and seeing how the racial mistrust is DEEP and still thought facts and common sense would prevail, nope. The open racialism that is now prevalent in here as microcosm of what is now shown on national TV and accepted in the world at large (white nationalist dream come true) is frightening.


Who do you think elected Obama? 
Not  black people you dumb fuck.
43% of whites voted for Obama vs 96% of black voted for Obama vs 66% of Hispanics voted for Obama.
Who are the fucking racists?
You dick.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 16, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> King, like t are only symptoms of the underlying disease, hate born by ignorance. Again there are many things, glitches in the system and the like, that we should thank t for exposing, the hate and rotting corpse of the American dream being another one.


Fake News


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 16, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Is Steve King that much worse then Trump?  Again, people who get up on stage and saying they are going to punish those people and give you their stuff has proven to be an effective way for radicals to gain power.
> 
> I don't like Trump.  I don't like Steve King.  Nor do I like the radicals on the left who make populist arguments either.


Always the balancing act.  Remember when Obama reminded folks they did not personally build the roads and infrastructure that helped them be successful and half the US went crazy? We are a long way away from cutting off heads in guillotines and commandeering everyone's wealth.  That from a guy who backs heavy social programs and does not mind paying high taxes.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 16, 2019)

Linda Sarsour wants those who piled on poor Ilhan Omar to reflect on their contribution to Islamophobia
https://twitchy.com/dougp-3137/2019/03/16/dem-presidential-candidate-says-hell-win-because-a-lot-of-people-dont-pay-attention-to-politics/


----------



## tenacious (Mar 16, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> Who is the leader of the House of Representatives?


The same lady who said she would give up the gavel as Speaker of the House next term in order to get Progressive's to support her nomination?  Is that the one you speak of...


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 16, 2019)

Who is Linda Sarsour?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 16, 2019)

Pelosi’s “no impeachment” message really isn’t sinking in with Tlaib
https://hotair.com/archives/2019/03/16/pelosis-no-impeachment-message-really-isnt-sinking-tlaib/


----------



## tenacious (Mar 16, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> Always the balancing act.  Remember when Obama reminded folks they did not personally build the roads and infrastructure that helped them be successful and half the US went crazy? We are a long way away from cutting off heads in guillotines and commandeering everyone's wealth.  That from a guy who backs heavy social programs and does not mind paying high taxes.


I think this is a straw man argument.  No one I know disagrees on building roads or paying for a safety net.  Where the disagreement starts is when folks start talking about capitalism being irredeemable to cheering throngs. And that it's time the government start giving them other peoples stuff with abandon.  

But I can understand how if I was looking to be an apologist I would keep pretending this is about tax dollars paying for roads.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 16, 2019)

tenacious said:


> The same lady who said she would give up the gavel as Speaker of the House next term in order to get Progressive's to support her nomination?  Is that the one you speak of...


Yes.  Do you think that AOC could win the Speakership?


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 16, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Pelosi’s “no impeachment” message really isn’t sinking in with Tlaib
> https://hotair.com/archives/2019/03/16/pelosis-no-impeachment-message-really-isnt-sinking-tlaib/


Why should it be?  Why should other voices not be heard?


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 16, 2019)

tenacious said:


> I think this is a straw man argument.  No one I know disagrees on building roads or paying for a safety net.  Where the disagreement starts is when folks start talking about capitalism being irredeemable to cheering throngs. And that it's time the government start giving them other peoples stuff with abandon.
> 
> But I can understand how if I was looking to be an apologist I would keep pretending this is about tax dollars paying for roads.


Describe a throng?  Warren called herself a capitalist.  While, I might consider myself a social democrat like Bill De Blasio or even Bernie, I believe we all understand the need for economies to function in mostly a work and risk for reward system. De Blasio was not demanding Amazon pay extra taxes to come to New York.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 16, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> Yes.  Do you think that AOC could win the Speakership?


No... I'd like to see a lasting coalition of dems that will make actual lasting progress on things like fixing roads, affordable healthcare, restoring dignity and civility to government.  I do not believe this is possible with progressives, so we should cut the cord and look to attract moderate conservatives who are chaffing under Trump.  

Did you see that video of Chelsea Clinton being harassed at a vigil for victims of that shooter down in New Zealand?  It's impossible to build a coalition with people like that... 
https://people.com/politics/chelsea-clinton-confronted-students-new-zealand-vigil-islamophobia/amp/


----------



## tenacious (Mar 16, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> Describe a throng?  Warren called herself a capitalist.  While, I might consider myself a social democrat like Bill De Blasio or even Bernie, I believe we all understand the need for economies to function in mostly a work and risk for reward system. De Blasio was not demanding Amazon pay extra taxes to come to New York.


lol  
I already posted the video... go watch it and tell me what you think I mean by throng.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 16, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> Describe a throng?  Warren called herself a capitalist.  While, I might consider myself a social democrat like Bill De Blasio or even Bernie, I believe we all understand the need for economies to function in mostly a work and risk for reward system. De Blasio was not demanding Amazon pay extra taxes to come to New York.


You say that because you don't live and NYC and see how the social democrats are failing at leadership.  Did you hear about De Blasio's wife not being able to account for almost $1 billion in city spending?  Oy 'vey.

Honestly it's being here in NYC and seeing how crazy the social democrats are, is what really has turned my against them.



> *Where has $850m gone? Bill de Blasio's wife can't account for staggering amount of taxpayer money that the NY Mayor gave her for mental health project*
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-6760503/Bill-Blasios-wife-account-850m-given-mental-health-project.html
> 
> Bill de Blasio's wife Chirlane McCray cannot explain where $850million given to the mental health program she champions has gone, according to reports.
> ...


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 16, 2019)

tenacious said:


> No... I'd like to see a lasting coalition of dems that will make actual lasting progress on things like fixing roads, affordable healthcare, restoring dignity and civility to government.  I do not believe this is possible with progressives, so we should cut the cord and look to attract moderate conservatives who are chaffing under Trump.
> 
> Did you see that video of Chelsea Clinton being harassed at a vigil for victims of that shooter down in New Zealand?  It's impossible to build a coalition with people like that...
> https://people.com/politics/chelsea-clinton-confronted-students-new-zealand-vigil-islamophobia/amp/


You have to pick your battle.  You want to see Schultz win, I see nothing there. We have a long way to go to get to the election.  It is hard to build dignity when 40% of the people want a lying Pussy Grabber to continue being our President.  Where Lindsey Graham goes from calling Trump a disaster to licking his bunghole. But the majority of the House Dems running committees are doing the multitasking they were elected to do.  no Benghazi style marathons of nothingness. I can't be a Democrat because of a couple key fundamental issues but the OH FUCK versus aw shit was very clear to me. Just like today. There is no centrists because we have gerrymandered them away. Both sides have dues to pay on that one.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 16, 2019)

Here's another one... de Blasio project gone bad. 



> *$773 Million Later, de Blasio Ends Signature Initiative to Improve Failing Schools*
> https://www.nytimes.com/2019/02/26/nyregion/renewal-initiative-de-blasio.html
> 
> Mayor Bill de Blasio is canceling one of his signature education initiatives, acknowledging that despite spending $773 million he was unable to turn around many long-struggling public schools in three years after decades of previous interventions had also failed.
> ...


----------



## tenacious (Mar 16, 2019)

Let's not forget the subways or that another billion was spent on public housing buildings that are now being condemned.  



> *New York City today: Slow subways, slummy projects, soaring rents*
> https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/2018/08/02/new-york-city-problems-subways-mayor-deblasio-bloomberg/777568002/
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 16, 2019)

tenacious said:


> You say that because you don't live and NYC and see how the social democrats are failing at leadership.  Did you hear about De Blasio's wife not being able to account for almost $1 billion in city spending?  Oy 'vey.
> 
> Honestly it's being here in NYC and seeing how crazy the social democrats are, is what really has turned my against them.


And you learned of these failings from the newspaper.  By the way, I doubt someone sold the Narcon kits or stole them. I think it is horrendous for .5-.8% of the budget not to be accounted for. People should demand better. But you choose to live there. That is your choice.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 16, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> You have to pick your battle.  You want to see Schultz win, I see nothing there. We have a long way to go to get to the election.  It is hard to build dignity when 40% of the people want a lying Pussy Grabber to continue being our President.  Where Lindsey Graham goes from calling Trump a disaster to licking his bunghole. But the majority of the House Dems running committees are doing the multitasking they were elected to do.  no Benghazi style marathons of nothingness. I can't be a Democrat because of a couple key fundamental issues but the OH FUCK versus aw shit was very clear to me. Just like today. There is no centrists because we have gerrymandered them away. Both sides have dues to pay on that one.


My problem with the democratic party isn't that I can't compromise.  It's that the progressive wing of the Democratic party hate moderates like me and are unreliable partners.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 16, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> And you learned of these failings from the newspaper.  By the way, I doubt someone sold the Narcon kits or stole them. I think it is horrendous for .5-.8% of the budget not to be accounted for. People should demand better. But you choose to live there. That is your choice.


Fair enough.  Just as long as you know why I have little patience for social democrats or their plans to fix the system.  They are as bad as conservatives in Kansas...


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 16, 2019)

tenacious said:


> My problem with the democratic party isn't that I can't compromise.  It's that the progressive wing of the Democratic party hate moderates like me and are unreliable partners.


You have a choice. Trump or the other guys.  And I say Trump not the Republican Party because the Trumpsters have vanquished those that dare to question Pussy Grabber.  McCain is no longer a Republican, neither are all those folks who helped elect all those Republicans that show up daily on MSNBC. Or Mueller, or Kasich or Comey, or .........  All those folks who identified with a Republican party they no longer know.  So that is your choice because the alternative is self-indulgent and counter productive to what you are saying your goals are.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 16, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Fair enough.  Just as long as you know why I have little patience for social democrats or their plans to fix the system.  They are as bad as conservatives in Kansas...


As a self described social democrat, I have to disagree with your characterization.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 16, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> Why should it be?  Why should other voices not be heard?


Just shows Pelosi might not have control over the newbies.


----------



## espola (Mar 16, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just shows Pelosi might not have control over the newbies.


Have the newbies not voted the way she wants?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 17, 2019)

tenacious said:


> My problem with the democratic party isn't that I can't compromise.  It's that the progressive wing of the Democratic party hate moderates like me and are unreliable partners.


You have found yourself in a strange space. Did you feel this way in California or just recently? The propaganda machine must be working OT in the NYC having already given up on Cali.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 17, 2019)

The flip flopper Gillibrand is in.

Medicare-For-All
Green New Deal
$15 Minimum Wage
Abolish Ice
Gun Control


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 17, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You have found yourself in a strange space. Did you feel this way in California or just recently? The propaganda machine must be working OT in the NYC having already given up on Cali.


He's talking about you, dummy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 17, 2019)

This is what will do you in for 2020.
One of the protected groups going after the establishment.

TheBlaze
Muslim activists chew out Chelsea Clinton over her 'caucasity' at vigil for New Zealand massacre
1 day ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.theblaze.com/news/2019/03/16/muslim-activists-chew-out-chelsea-clinton-over-her-caucasity-at-vigil-for-new-zealand-massacre/amp&ved=2ahUKEwj35rzYk4nhAhUFZawKHVS-CWIQlO8DMAl6BAgHECk&usg=AOvVaw00KNmrMrXdNguAd1xebciC


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 17, 2019)

espola said:


> Have the newbies not voted the way she wants?


IDK

Lunatic Democrats Are In Charge (And I Love It)
 
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://townhall.com/columnists/wayneallynroot/2019/03/17/do-we-have-hamas-in-the-us-congress-n2543182?amp=true&ved=2ahUKEwi42Z_ilInhAhVSRK0KHRZxDbMQlO8DMAF6BAgIEAk&usg=AOvVaw09Rd8yke3H8H3OebXdD7QD&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 17, 2019)

espola said:


> Have the newbies not voted the way she wants?


Nancy Pelosi’s problems are just beginning

PETER ROFF  Posted at 8:55 pm on March 16, 2019

Some may say that it’s not such a big deal. The activist wing of the party is likely harder to mollify, even as Pelosi and others work to keep them in line. Consider what the reaction would have been among the GOP faithful if, after using the repeal of Obamacare as the whip hand to drive voters to the polls in 2010 to win back control of the House for John Boehner and the Republicans, the measure was never even brought to the floor for a vote.












“Impeaching Trump is probably the one substantive matter that is non-negotiable for House Democrats,” says Mike Franc, a former GOP congressional leadership staffer and now head of the Washington office of the Hover Institution.

“Pelosi can get away with dismissing the New Green Deal (because it is purely aspirational and agenda-setting rather than substantive) but not this. My guess is that she suffers for this sin, mostly with the Democratic base.”

Read More


----------



## messy (Mar 17, 2019)

This all reminds me of the Tea Party loons, when the insane people tried to take over the asylum from Boehner and them.. Man that was terrible for the GOP, wasn’t it?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 17, 2019)

O'Rourke calls America's capitalist economy 'racist'
Politico - 1 day ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.politico.com/story/2019/03/15/beto-orourke-capitalist-economy-racist-1223475&ved=2ahUKEwiGh4iwqonhAhUjja0KHaP8D9gQqOcBMAB6BAgHEAQ&usg=AOvVaw1QG8YNwDmueQRekvO5LeFk


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 17, 2019)

messy said:


> This all reminds me of the Tea Party loons, when the insane people tried to take over the asylum from Boehner and them.. Man that was terrible for the GOP, wasn’t it?


You mean all those crazy, peaceful, clean white people?


----------



## messy (Mar 17, 2019)

I wonder how often the white nationalist terrorism will strike here. One thing we know for sure, nothing is more likely to kill innocent people than white men with guns.
Notice how the NZ shooter name-checked Trump?
Reap what you sow...


----------



## messy (Mar 17, 2019)

We know that the dossier is mostly true because Trump keeps talking about it.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 17, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> You have a choice. Trump or the other guys.  And I say Trump not the Republican Party because the Trumpsters have vanquished those that dare to question Pussy Grabber.  McCain is no longer a Republican, neither are all those folks who helped elect all those Republicans that show up daily on MSNBC. Or Mueller, or Kasich or Comey, or .........  All those folks who identified with a Republican party they no longer know.  So that is your choice because the alternative is self-indulgent and counter productive to what you are saying your goals are.


I guess the trouble is I just don't know which of the Dem candidates to vote for.  I sort of like Beto, but then when his wife and the way he lives is attacked (which is hardly out of the mainstream), he starts groveling for forgiveness.  What a puss.  E Warren on the other hand... well let me just say that I have no doubt that if Trump sent over his biker friends to straighten her out, she'd be out on the front lawn fighting them with a cast iron frying pan.  I respect her toughness.  But then again I look how far she's tracking to the left in the primary, and it makes me fearful that if she were president that at the first bit of scandal or trouble her instinct would be to appease the radicals to save herself (sort of like T keeps throwing red meat to the conservatives).  And that makes me nervous of how far she'd go, as there is always going to be tough days for a president. 

Which I guess leaves me with really either Biden, Harris or Klobuchar... with Biden prob being the one I like the best.  I was impressed that when attacked for saying Pence was a nice guy, that Bidden didn't fall all over himself apologizing out of fear of the progressive mob- and just clarified what he meant.  I still don't know much about Klobuchar to say other then I’m concerned by her recent comments about not being made to be president.  If she doesn’t feel up to the job...   With regard to Harris, she's starting to feel like she'll say anything to win votes which is starting to make me think she's more Vice President material.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 17, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You have found yourself in a strange space. Did you feel this way in California or just recently? The propaganda machine must be working OT in the NYC having already given up on Cali.


About two years ago.  Although I just paid NY taxes for the first time.  Let me just say, moving here for me has been very eye opening in much the same way I would imagine moving to Kansas would be for an OC republican like Ricky.  

I'm done appeasing progressives, as I've been to their Holy Land and found that they're talk is better then their walk.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 17, 2019)

messy said:


> I wonder how often the white nationalist terrorism will strike here. One thing we know for sure, nothing is more likely to kill innocent people than white men with guns.
> Notice how the NZ shooter name-checked Trump?
> Reap what you sow...


I do have to admit t's appeals to the crazy right is what makes it hard to vote for Schultz.  We really do need to get him out of office.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 17, 2019)

messy said:


> I wonder how often the white nationalist terrorism will strike here. One thing we know for sure, nothing is more likely to kill innocent people than white men with guns.
> Notice how the NZ shooter name-checked Trump?
> Reap what you sow...


 
You must mean white coats,
60 million abortions since R vs W.

Are you threatened?


----------



## tenacious (Mar 17, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 4220
> You must mean white coats,
> 60 million abortions since R vs W.
> 
> Are you threatened?



Am I the only one who get's a chuckle out of Sunday morning lectures on Christian wedge issues like abortion, from people who would be in church on Sunday morning... if they really were good Christians?  

Lord knows I have no love for Multi, but notice you won't see him in here on a Sunday till the afternoon.


----------



## espola (Mar 17, 2019)

tenacious said:


> I guess the trouble is I just don't know which of the Dem candidates to vote for.  I sort of like Beto, but then when his wife and the way he lives is attacked (which is hardly out of the mainstream), he starts groveling for forgiveness.  What a puss.  E Warren on the other hand... well let me just say that I have no doubt that if Trump sent over his biker friends to straighten her out, she'd be out on the front lawn fighting them with a cast iron frying pan.  I respect her toughness.  But then again I look how far she's tracking to the left in the primary, and it makes me fearful that if she were president that at the first bit of scandal or trouble her instinct would be to appease the radicals to save herself (sort of like T keeps throwing red meat to the conservatives).  And that makes me nervous of how far she'd go, as there is always going to be tough days for a president.
> 
> Which I guess leaves me with really either Biden, Harris or Klobuchar... with Biden prob being the one I like the best.  I was impressed that when attacked for saying Pence was a nice guy, that Bidden didn't fall all over himself apologizing out of fear of the progressive mob- and just clarified what he meant.  I still don't know much about Klobuchar to say.  Although with regard to Harris, she's starting to feel like she'll say anything to win votes which is starting to make me think she's more Vice President material.


Tip O'Neill said "All politics is local", which explained why Congressmen could be all over the map with public opinions - they had to remember who the voters were who put them there.  The trick for a congressional leader is to find common ground or trade off one guy's wants for another's support.   I have posted my opinion before - if people support a candidate with off-the-center opinions, they should realize he will lose and they would be better off with the candidate in the House or Senate.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 17, 2019)

tenacious said:


> I guess the trouble is I just don't know which of the Dem candidates to vote for.  I sort of like Beto, but then when his wife and the way he lives is attacked (which is hardly out of the mainstream), he starts groveling for forgiveness.  What a puss.  E Warren on the other hand... well let me just say that I have no doubt that if Trump sent over his biker friends to straighten her out, she'd be out on the front lawn fighting them with a cast iron frying pan.  I respect her toughness.  But then again I look how far she's tracking to the left in the primary, and it makes me fearful that if she were president that at the first bit of scandal or trouble her instinct would be to appease the radicals to save herself (sort of like T keeps throwing red meat to the conservatives).  And that makes me nervous of how far she'd go, as there is always going to be tough days for a president.
> 
> Which I guess leaves me with really either Biden, Harris or Klobuchar... with Biden prob being the one I like the best.  I was impressed that when attacked for saying Pence was a nice guy, that Bidden didn't fall all over himself apologizing out of fear of the progressive mob- and just clarified what he meant.  I still don't know much about Klobuchar to say other then I’m concerned by her recent comments about not being made to be president.  If she doesn’t feel up to the job...   With regard to Harris, she's starting to feel like she'll say anything to win votes which is starting to make me think she's more Vice President material.


Plenty of time to see who rises and who falls back.  Debates start in June.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 17, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Am I the only one who get's a chuckle out of Sunday morning lectures on Christian wedge issues like abortion, from people who would be in church on Sunday morning... if they really were good Christians?
> 
> Lord knows I have no love for Multi, but notice you won't see him in here on a Sunday till the afternoon.


Please, give us all of you experience, strength and hope Mr Baby killing pedophile apologist.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 17, 2019)

tenacious said:


> I guess the trouble is I just don't know which of the Dem candidates to vote for.  I sort of like Beto, but then when his wife and the way he lives is attacked (which is hardly out of the mainstream), he starts groveling for forgiveness.  What a puss.  E Warren on the other hand... well let me just say that I have no doubt that if Trump sent over his biker friends to straighten her out, she'd be out on the front lawn fighting them with a cast iron frying pan.  I respect her toughness.  But then again I look how far she's tracking to the left in the primary, and it makes me fearful that if she were president that at the first bit of scandal or trouble her instinct would be to appease the radicals to save herself (sort of like T keeps throwing red meat to the conservatives).  And that makes me nervous of how far she'd go, as there is always going to be tough days for a president.
> 
> Which I guess leaves me with really either Biden, Harris or Klobuchar... with Biden prob being the one I like the best.  I was impressed that when attacked for saying Pence was a nice guy, that Bidden didn't fall all over himself apologizing out of fear of the progressive mob- and just clarified what he meant.  I still don't know much about Klobuchar to say other then I’m concerned by her recent comments about not being made to be president.  If she doesn’t feel up to the job...   With regard to Harris, she's starting to feel like she'll say anything to win votes which is starting to make me think she's more Vice President material.


Like I said before, Biden/Harris 2020.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 17, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Mr Baby killing pedophile apologist.


Is that your signing off signature?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 17, 2019)

BETO: BAN AR-15 SALES
https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2019/03/17/beto-orourke-ban-ar-15-sales-america/


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 17, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> BETO: BAN AR-15 SALES
> https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2019/03/17/beto-orourke-ban-ar-15-sales-america/


https://news.gallup.com/poll/1645/guns.aspx


----------



## tenacious (Mar 17, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Please, give us all of you experience, strength and hope Mr Baby killing pedophile apologist.


Tisk tisk... so much anger.  Although I wonder if it's really because I spent enough time in Sunday school to know you're a fake Christian, or if what you're really so mad about is that I shamed you into not posting for a couple hours so it would look like you went to Church?  Too funny...


----------



## tenacious (Mar 17, 2019)

espola said:


> Tip O'Neill said "All politics is local", which explained why Congressmen could be all over the map with public opinions - they had to remember who the voters were who put them there.  The trick for a congressional leader is to find common ground or trade off one guy's wants for another's support.   I have posted my opinion before - if people support a candidate with off-the-center opinions, they should realize he will lose and they would be better off with the candidate in the House or Senate.


Well put.  Although at this point there are so many candidates that rather then try and keep up with everyone's positions, my strategy is to focus on trying to read the tea leaves of which one's have the character that is worth supporting.  Then once I've reduced the field down to a couple of different candidates I'll really start listening to their politics.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 17, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Like I said before, Biden/Harris 2020.


Perfect, but I don't think she is clean, articulate or young enough for the old white racist creeper.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 17, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Tisk tisk... so much anger.  Although I wonder if it's really because I spent enough time in Sunday school to know you're a fake Christian, or if what you're really so mad about is that I shamed you into not posting for a couple hours so it would look like you went to Church?  Too funny...


Even you know better than that.


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 17, 2019)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 17, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 4247


A physical specimen . . . and we all wondered why fat, white, junk food eating Americans fell for this guy's lies.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 17, 2019)

So says the skank who fucks married men 40 years her senior.

KAMALA: PENCE REFUSING TO MEET WOMEN ALONE IS ‘OUTRAGEOUS’
https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2019/03/17/kamala-harris-mike-pence-refusing-to-meet-women-alone-outrageous/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 17, 2019)

Dr. Drew on Beto O'Rourke: 'Something's Not Right' With Him; Jimmy Fallon Appears to Agree
https://www.redstate.com/elizabeth-vaughn/2019/03/17/dr.-drew-beto-orourke-somethings-not-right-jimmy-fallon-doesnt-think-either


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 18, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So says the skank who fucks married men 40 years her senior.
> 
> KAMALA: PENCE REFUSING TO MEET WOMEN ALONE IS ‘OUTRAGEOUS’
> https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2019/03/17/kamala-harris-mike-pence-refusing-to-meet-women-alone-outrageous/


Melania?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 18, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Melania?


No, I said skank.


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 18, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So says the skank who fucks married men 40 years her senior.
> 
> KAMALA: PENCE REFUSING TO MEET WOMEN ALONE IS ‘OUTRAGEOUS’
> https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2019/03/17/kamala-harris-mike-pence-refusing-to-meet-women-alone-outrageous/





Hüsker Dü said:


> Melania?


How dare you speak so unkindly of our distinguished First Lady.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 18, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> No, I said skank.
> View attachment 4254


Yeah, Melania, Trump doesn't marry women of stature.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 18, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 4256
> 
> How dare you speak so unkindly of our distinguished First Lady.


I wonder if Trump will bring Harris's affair up soon?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 18, 2019)

Beto Beto Beto

_I need a butt-shine,_ 
_Right now_ 
_You are holy,_ 
_Oh, sacred Cow_ 
_I thirst for you,_ 
_Provide Milk._

_Buff my balls,_ 
_Love the Cow,_ 
_Good fortune for those that do._ 
_Love me, breathe my feet,_ 
_The Cow has risen._

_Wax my ass,_ 
_Scrub my balls._ 
_The Cow has risen,_ 
_Provide Milk._


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 18, 2019)

Beto Beto Beto


An undated photo of a young Beto O’Rourke. (Photo: Courtesy Beto O’Rourke via Facebook)
In one of these other pieces, Psychedelic Warlord writes from the perspective of a narrator who confronts a feeling of boredom and aimlessness by going on a killing spree, including hitting children with a car. The piece, which was dated 1988, continues with the narrator describing the murder as an “act of love” and saying the feeling it provoked was “simply ecstasy.”

“I had killed nearly 38 people by the time of my twenty-third birthday, and each one was more fulfilling than the last,” Psychedelic Warlord wrote.

Another archived Psychedelic Warlord piece for the Cult of the Dead Cow was a 1988 interview with a neo-Nazi street preacher. In that piece, Psychedelic Warlord described the person’s beliefs as “horrible” and said they shared Nazi’s perspective because they “do not support Neo-Nazism in any way” but “also do not believe in censorship.” Psychedelic Warlord also wrote about their own ideology in one 1987 file where they envisioned a society without money.

“Think, a free society with no high, middle, or low classification of it’s [sic] people. Think, no more money related murders, suicides, divorces, or theft,” Psychedelic Warlord wrote, adding, “Think, no more families living below a set poverty line or children starving to death because of a lack of money.  You’re probably telling yourself, ‘sure, this sounds great, but how would we ever accomplish this?’”

Psychedelic Warlord went on to note this would likely be impossible to achieve without bringing down the government.

“I fear we will always have a system of government, one way or another, so we would have to use other means other than totally toppling the government (I don’t think the masses would support such a radical move at this time). We (as a people) would have to do it more or less non-violently, for if we use violence, we would never have the support of the masses of people that make up our society,” Psychedelic Warlord wrote


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 18, 2019)

Journalism: Reuters Reporter Agreed to Withhold Anti-Beto Information Until Texas Senate Race Was Over


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 18, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I wonder if Trump will bring Harris's affair up soon?


Only if it's a made up story.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 18, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Beto Beto Beto
> 
> 
> An undated photo of a young Beto O’Rourke. (Photo: Courtesy Beto O’Rourke via Facebook)
> ...


Scares you I see . . . but then again impoverished women with small children scare you.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 18, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Scares you I see . . . but then again impoverished women with small children scare you.


Is this really the guy you want going against Trump?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 18, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Is this really the guy you want going against Trump?


Why not, cuz rightwing propagandist made stuff up that only idiots like you believe?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 18, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why not, cuz rightwing propagandist made stuff up that only idiots like you believe?


Then why is he apologizing for it?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 18, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Then why is he apologizing for it?


Should he be like t and lie about the obviously refuted and never apologize for anything? . . . even for fucking a stripper and having an affair with a playboy playmate while his wife is nursing their newborn child?


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 18, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Journalism: Reuters Reporter Agreed to Withhold Anti-Beto Information Until Texas Senate Race Was Over


It was part of a book. Beto agreed to be the source only after the author agreed that the publish date was after the election.  Otherwise it was not verified.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 18, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> It was part of a book. Beto agreed to be the source only after the author agreed that the publish date was after the election.  Otherwise it was not verified.


Yeah, no.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 18, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Should he be like t and lie about the obviously refuted and never apologize for anything? . . . even for fucking a stripper and having an affair with a playboy playmate while his wife is nursing their newborn child?


Unlike your sex life, you can't have it both ways.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 18, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yeah, no.


Yeah, that is the truth.  From the author.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 18, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> Yeah, that is the truth.  From the author.


Is he a journalist?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 18, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Unlike your sex life, you can't have it both ways.


Jealous?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 18, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> Yeah, that is the truth.  From the author.


joke likes the spin better, he always does.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 18, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Is he a journalist?


He was writing a book. A book about history.  And in it he heard that one member of Congress may have been a member of a group of hackers. He could not confirm it but Beto seemed to be the likely choice.  Beto agreed to confirm that while in High School. He had been but only after the writer promised that the information would come out after the elections.  About something that happened in High School.


----------



## nononono (Mar 18, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The right has gone so far overboard it has achieving the desired effect, pulling the unaware in America right. The game use to be played on a level playing field where facts mattered.


----------



## nononono (Mar 18, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Only if it's a made up story.


----------



## nononono (Mar 18, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> He was writing a book. A book about history.  And in it he heard that one member of Congress may have been a member of a group of hackers. He could not confirm it but Beto seemed to be the likely choice.  Beto agreed to confirm that while in High School. He had been but only after the writer promised that the information would come out after the elections.  About something that happened in High School.











*Beto...Beto ...Beto....The " Fake " Mexican in Sheep clothing.*


----------



## tenacious (Mar 20, 2019)

Well Bernie Sander's numbers must be down, because I was reading today that despite promising to once again keep it civil, that he's hired a reporter whose been writing attack ads on other dem's, to handle his Twitter account.  No real surprise there I guess, we've all seen Bernie go scorched earth before.   

So in that scorched earth vein... I thought this article from Newweek was interesting.  Here's a sample:

_Then there’s the fact that Sanders was on unemployment until his mid-30s, and that he stole electricity from a neighbor after failing to pay his bills, and that he co-sponsored a bill to ship Vermont’s nuclear waste to a poor Hispanic community in Texas, where it could be dumped. You can just see the words “environmental racist” on Republican billboards. And if you can’t, I already did. They were in the Republican opposition research book as a proposal on how to frame the nuclear waste issue.

Also on the list: Sanders violated campaign finance laws, criticized Clinton for supporting the 1994 crime bill that he voted for, and he voted against the Amber Alert system. His pitch for universal health care would have been used against him too, since it was tried in his home state of Vermont and collapsed due to excessive costs. Worst of all, the Republicans also had video of Sanders at a 1985 rally thrown by the leftist Sandinista government in Nicaragua where half a million people chanted, “Here, there, everywhere/the Yankee will die,’’ while President Daniel Ortega condemned “state terrorism” by America. Sanders said, on camera, supporting the Sandinistas was “patriotic.”_



> *The Myths Democrats Swallowed That Cost Them the Presidential Election*
> https://www.newsweek.com/myths-cost-democrats-presidential-election-521044
> 
> On Friday, I almost assaulted a fan of my work. I was in the Philadelphia International Airport, and a man who recognized me from one of my appearances on a television news show approached. He thanked me for the investigative reporting I had done about Donald Trump before the election, expressed his outrage that the Republican nominee had won and then told me quite gruffly, “Get back to work.”  Something about his arrogance struck me, so I asked, “Who did you vote for?”
> ...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 20, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Well Bernie Sander's numbers must be down, because I was reading today that despite promising to once again keep it civil, that he's hired a reporter whose been writing attack ads on other dem's, to handle his Twitter account.  No real surprise there I guess, we've all seen Bernie go scorched earth before.
> 
> So in that scorched earth vein... I thought this article from Newweek was interesting.  Here's a sample:
> 
> ...


We fucked over Latin America big time, Nicaragua especially so . . . you reap what you sow.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 20, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> We fucked over Latin America big time, Nicaragua especially so . . . you reap what you sow.


Yeah... I agree.  You reap what you sow.  
And my guess joining in on anti-American cheers down in Latin America doesn't lead to the reaping as many votes for President of the United States as the communist left hopes.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 20, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Yeah... I agree.  You reap what you sow.
> And my guess joining in on anti-American cheers down in Latin America doesn't lead to the reaping as many votes for President of the United States as the communist left hopes.


Husker is a pinko.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 20, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Husker is a pinko.


Husker's a good guy.  The progressives have just manipulated his very human feelings of empathy, into feelings of self-loathing.  He'll bounce back once we get him out of the echo chamber.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 20, 2019)

Race to the bottom.


Gillibrand: We Need to Allow Illegal Aliens Into Social Security
Katie Pavlich


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 20, 2019)

Litmus tests for Dems......hmmmm...
Electoral College.  It is here for the duration of our Republic.
New Green Deal....  The thought is great but the plan lacks, practicality.  What a surprise from the Dems.
Medicare for all. This is where much discussion has to happen.  This is where the debates can help build a common call for a pragmatic expansion of Medicare.
Reparations.... Speaking of false flags.

What I think they should be talking about.

Health care for all.... A new American system using private providers and insurance companies as Medicare partners.
Federal debt
Infrastructure rebuilding for the next generation.
How are we going to handle the continued under employment as jobs disappear from automation and industrial revolution
How to build micro-economies, so goods and services are more localized. (part of that whole Happiness thing from the European north).
Tax reform.  Real tax reform not give-aways.
The end of gerrymandering forever.


----------



## espola (Mar 20, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> Litmus tests for Dems......hmmmm...
> Electoral College.  It is here for the duration of our Republic.
> New Green Deal....  The thought is great but the plan lacks, practicality.  What a surprise from the Dems.
> Medicare for all. This is where much discussion has to happen.  This is where the debates can help build a common call for a pragmatic expansion of Medicare.
> ...


Opinions are like assholes, and here are my non-stinky ones --

Electoral college - keep it as a bulwark against massive voter fraud so that no state can invent a million imaginary voters, but eliminate the winner-take-all aspect.  Two states (Maine and Nebraska) currently allow their votes to be split, but a true proportional system would reduce some of the 2-party stranglehold on American politics.

New Green Deal - too late.  We should be planning on Green recovery.

Health care - a properly administered program would save money overall, but with the loss of health insurance company and health care provider profits.  

Reparations - descendants of slaves getting money from descendants of slave-owners?  I can see big business for genetic tracing companies from both sides.  What would you do for the case of descendants of a slave who was fathered by his owner?

Infrastructure repair and maintenance - yes, yes, yes.

Tax reform - rescind the t giveaway to the wealthy, then start from there.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 20, 2019)

espola said:


> Opinions are like assholes, and here are my non-stinky ones --
> 
> Electoral college - keep it as a bulwark against massive voter fraud so that no state can invent a million imaginary voters, but eliminate the winner-take-all aspect.  Two states (Maine and Nebraska) currently allow their votes to be split, but a true proportional system would reduce some of the 2-party stranglehold on American politics.
> 
> ...


The tax situation one is the big pisser.  The rhetoric was to simplify and take away incentives but the reality was the biggest boondoggle ever.

We should be on some simpler flatter tax system and all income should be taxable. No write offs. The tax starts at above $30k or so and has one maybe two jumps. One at $300k and one at above $1.3mil.

Medicare already has plans that include insurance companies adding benefits.  We would jump all over that like a Double Latte Mocha with sprinkles. Basic plan covers everything the ACA did and you can jump up from there.  Get ride of Medicaid, VA healthcare, All public employee healthcare and all of a sudden our local government deficits start shrinking.

One more double.  National ID cards for all things and a holiday for our federal election day.  It can replace Columbus Day.


----------



## espola (Mar 20, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> The tax situation one is the big pisser.  The rhetoric was to simplify and take away incentives but the reality was the biggest boondoggle ever.
> 
> We should be on some simpler flatter tax system and all income should be taxable. No write offs. The tax starts at above $30k or so and has one maybe two jumps. One at $300k and one at above $1.3mil.
> 
> ...


What do you mean by "write-offs"?


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 20, 2019)

espola said:


> What do you mean by "write-offs"?


Mortgage interest, kids, anything on a personal tax return. The IRS can spend all their time auditing business expenses.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 20, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> Mortgage interest, kids, anything on a personal tax return. The IRS can spend all their time auditing business expenses.


Flat tax would be cool. How about the illegals?


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 20, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Flat tax would be cool. How about the illegals?


How about National ID cards that is tied to a real E-Verify system. ID becomes timecard, license and passport.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 20, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> How about National ID cards that is tied to a real E-Verify system. ID becomes timecard, license and passport.


So they stay? Welfare? School? Medical? Who pays for that?
Both repubs and dems don't want E-verify.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 20, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So they stay? Welfare? School? Medical? Who pays for that?
> Both repubs and dems don't want E-verify.


You know why the last decade has seen the move back to Mexico and less boarder crossing?  Less work. We are at 4% unemployment.  We need workers.  Make them legal.


----------



## espola (Mar 20, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> Mortgage interest, kids, anything on a personal tax return. The IRS can spend all their time auditing business expenses.


What about schedule C businesses?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 20, 2019)

*Bad News for Beto: CNN Uncovers the Fact That He… Once Advocated Fiscal Constraint*
Sister Toldjah


----------



## tenacious (Mar 20, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> Litmus tests for Dems......hmmmm...
> Electoral College.  It is here for the duration of our Republic.
> New Green Deal....  The thought is great but the plan lacks, practicality.  What a surprise from the Dems.
> Medicare for all. This is where much discussion has to happen.  This is where the debates can help build a common call for a pragmatic expansion of Medicare.
> ...



At this point it seems to be the dems are trying to be a little bit of everything to everybody, and the message needs to be simplified down to three main ideas.

1- Economic and social inequality 
     This to me is an issue that cuts all the way across America from the rural to the urban, from red states to blue state.  The rich are getting richer and the poor are getting poorer.  I don't buy into stunts like "reparations" where 85% of America is going to cut a check to the %15 of American's who are black, or other immediate and massive "redistribution" plans where Auntie Elizabeth Progressives claim they are going to sit in Washington and fairly take from one group and give to another group.  There is always going to be unfairness and inequality of some sort... we just need to make sure whatever the bias is in the system that it favors the middle class.


2- Environmentalism / Infrastructure / Energy
     While I don't agree with AOC's politics, I do think she has a very strong instinct for politics.  Nor do I think she was off base in making environmentalism the first big issue she tried tackling.  As to me this is another area where at all levels of society and income, most people agree they want clean drinking water, clean air, to protect the Endangered Species Act... not to mention avoiding raising sea levels and super hurricanes and fire systems.  However, I don't think the dems can address the issue like we're going to take things away from voters to set up a Green New Deal for our children.  Dems need to find a way to make green issues feel more like a positive.  I.e. we already massively subsidize all sorts of industries in this country from farming, construction, defense, education, energy production, etc..  Dem's need to start demanding these give aways include environmental targets that make life better for all Americans. 

3-  International Trade and Defense
      I don't think I could clearly articulate what the Dems stance on international trade, NATO or even wars in the Middle East is anymore?  My last main issue is I think Dem's need to clearly articulate what America stands for, and what they see as our place in the world moving forward.


----------



## nononono (Mar 20, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> We fucked over Latin America big time, Nicaragua especially so . . . you reap what you sow.


*Move there if you feel that way.....*

*By the way you REALLY don't know your " Recent " History.....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 20, 2019)

tenacious said:


> 3-  International Trade and Defense
> I don't think I could clearly articulate what the Dems stance on international trade, NATO or even wars in the Middle East is anymore?  My last main issue is I think Dem's need to clearly articulate what America stands for, and what they see as our place in the world moving forward.


I think America will have a hard time swallowing the democrat's idea of what America stands for, they can't even stand for our National Anthem.


----------



## nononono (Mar 20, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> You know why the last decade has seen the move back to Mexico and less boarder crossing?  Less work. We are at 4% unemployment.  We need workers.
> * ( Intelligent Workers...NOT LABORERS ! ) *
> 
> Make them legal.  ***



*** *No !*

*Come HERE Legally....That's making them Legal !*


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 20, 2019)

espola said:


> What about schedule C businesses?


Business needs to be treated as business.


----------



## espola (Mar 20, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> Business needs to be treated as business.


It is, but a Schedule C business allows deduction of a lot of "expenses" that cannot be deducted on a Schedule A.  It is the best reason to have a barely-profitable personal business.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 20, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Move there if you feel that way.....*
> 
> *By the way you REALLY don't know your " Recent " History.....*


That makes no sense, maybe nono sense, but not common sense.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 20, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I think America will have a hard time swallowing the democrat's idea of what America stands for, they can't even stand for our National Anthem.


Hopefully Americans wake up and recognize the propaganda, conspiracy theories, lies and false narratives that you fall for and push.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 20, 2019)

espola said:


> It is, but a Schedule C business allows deduction of a lot of "expenses" that cannot be deducted on a Schedule A.  It is the best reason to have a barely-profitable personal business.


My daughter switched her business to a Chapter S this year. I really think as soon as you have employees you really should change to a Corp.


----------



## messy (Mar 20, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> Litmus tests for Dems......hmmmm...
> Electoral College.  It is here for the duration of our Republic.
> New Green Deal....  The thought is great but the plan lacks, practicality.  What a surprise from the Dems.
> Medicare for all. This is where much discussion has to happen.  This is where the debates can help build a common call for a pragmatic expansion of Medicare.
> ...


You talk like a sensible democrat. That’s the type that will prevail.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 20, 2019)

messy said:


> You talk like a sensible democrat. That’s the type that will prevail.


So what Dem running for President in 2020 fits that description?


----------



## messy (Mar 20, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> So what Dem running for President in 2020 fits that description?


https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pete_Buttigieg

And several others such as Biden, hickenlooper, Klobuchar, Gillibrand, etc.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 20, 2019)

messy said:


> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pete_Buttigieg
> 
> And several others such as Biden, hickenlooper, Klobuchar, Gillibrand, etc.


Right ..


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 20, 2019)

messy said:


> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pete_Buttigieg
> 
> And several others such as Biden, hickenlooper, Klobuchar, Gillibrand, etc.


Race to the bottom.


----------



## messy (Mar 20, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Race to the bottom.


You mean the presidency.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 21, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Race to the bottom.


Yes the race to t is a race to the bottom, if he's still in office.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 21, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Hopefully Americans wake up and recognize the propaganda, conspiracy theories, lies and false narratives that you fall for and push.


Americans woke up in 2016 and booted the Democrats out on their ass.


----------



## espola (Mar 21, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Americans woke up in 2016 and booted the Democrats out on their ass.


More Americans voted for H in 2016 than voted for t.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 21, 2019)

espola said:


> More Americans voted for H in 2016 than voted for t.








Take that to the bank.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 21, 2019)

One topic that needs to be clarified and the Dems better get some expert advise before they give up the high road and that is gun control.

The original Assault Weapon ban was not renewed partially because it failed.  It was based on model numbers and not features.  If anyone thinks they can ban AR style weapons they need to reread Heller versus DC.  In Scalia's opinion, he affirms for the first time that the individual has the right to own firearms for home defense.  He also notes that the state has a right to limit types of weapon based on features (full auto- magazine size) and certain individuals ( felons) from owning firearms.  His caveat though is he broadly ruled that the right for self defense must include common firearms like shotguns and hand guns.  Things have changed since then and today there are more than 5 million AR style weapons in American homes.  Nothing is more ubiquitous than that weapon in the US.

Universal background check and limited magazine size would be a big win and workable.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 21, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> One topic that needs to be clarified and the Dems better get some expert advise before they give up the high road and that is gun control.
> 
> The original Assault Weapon ban was not renewed partially because it failed.  It was based on model numbers and not features.  If anyone thinks they can ban AR style weapons they need to reread Heller versus DC.  In Scalia's opinion, he affirms for the first time that the individual has the right to own firearms for home defense.  He also notes that the state has a right to limit types of weapon based on features (full auto- magazine size) and certain individuals ( felons) from owning firearms.  His caveat though is he broadly ruled that the right for self defense must include common firearms like shotguns and hand guns.  Things have changed since then and today there are more than 5 million AR style weapons in American homes.  Nothing is more ubiquitous than that weapon in the US.
> 
> Universal background check and limited magazine size would be a big win and workable.


Magazine size has little to do with a weapons effectiveness.
How many murders are from weapons bought legally without a background check?


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 21, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Magazine size has little to do with a weapons effectiveness.
> How many murders are from weapons bought legally without a background check?


Most mass shooters buy their weapons legally. Las Vegas effectiveness was partially because of magazine size. The number of people killed at the Gabby Gifford shooting would have been less with a smaller magazine as the stoppage happened during a magazine swap. You have no constitutional right to 30 rounds in the magazine.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 21, 2019)

*Hey, I'm not judging, I haven't seen his mom.*


*Democrat Contender John Hickenlooper Confirms Watching Porno With Mother*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 21, 2019)

Biden in 1983: FDR's Failed Court-Packing Scheme was a 'Bone Head' Plan and a 'Terrible Mistake'


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 21, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> Most mass shooters buy their weapons legally. Las Vegas effectiveness was partially because of magazine size. The number of people killed at the Gabby Gifford shooting would have been less with a smaller magazine as the stoppage happened during a magazine swap. You have no constitutional right to 30 rounds in the magazine.


It doesn't make much of a difference, it only takes 2 or 3 seconds to swap magazines. Personally I can probably get off 25 or 30 shots on target with 1 pistol and that is with 3  10 rd magazines. If someone really wants to do some damage they only need a couple of pistols, 1 rifle and a few extra magazines.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 21, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> It doesn't make much of a difference, it only takes 2 or 3 seconds to swap magazines. Personally I can probably get off 25 or 30 shots on target with 1 pistol and that is with 3  10 rd magazines. If someone really wants to do some damage they only need a couple of pistols, 1 rifle and a few extra magazines.


2-3 seconds is a long time.  That was what it took to stop the asshole in Tucson.  Since you are so proficient, you don't need a magazine larger than 6 anyways.  No loss to you.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 21, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> 2-3 seconds is a long time.  That was what it took to stop the asshole in Tucson.  Since you are so proficient, you don't need a magazine larger than 6 anyways.  No loss to you.


No loss to be, but I believe it is called creep.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 21, 2019)

*Sisterhood: Dem Strategist, CNN Journo Agree White Guys Should Show #Wokeness, Drop out of Presidential Race*
Sister Toldjah


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 21, 2019)

*I'm pretty sure Obama was responsible for this.*






*BREAKING: ISIS Caliphate Has Officially Been Defeated*
Bonchie


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 21, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> Universal background check and limited magazine size would be a big win and workable.


Not a bad idea but what happens when a bad guy buys an AR on the black market and goes on a killing spree...


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 21, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Not a bad idea but what happens when a bad guy buys an AR on the black market and goes on a killing spree...


You arrest them.  Does not even have to buy them on the black market.  They can easily buy a 80% finished lower and make an untraceable gun.  Still does not matter. Because people speed that does not mean we stop posting speed limits.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 21, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> You arrest them.  Does not even have to buy them on the black market.  They can easily buy a 80% finished lower and make an untraceable gun.  Still does not matter. Because people speed that does not mean we stop posting speed limits.


People speeding does not mean we confiscate their car....governor!
Last time I checked, driving was a privileged, not a constitutional right.
But I digressed.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 21, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> People speeding does not mean we confiscate their car....governor!
> Last time I checked, driving was a privileged, not a constitutional right.
> But I digressed.


You don't have a constitutional right to own any weapon without limits, Governor. And people sometimes do get their cars confiscated, Governor. Even for speeding.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 21, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> You arrest them.  Does not even have to buy them on the black market.  They can easily buy a 80% finished lower and make an untraceable gun.  Still does not matter. Because people speed that does not mean we stop posting speed limits.


Can you please not call it the black market, hurts someone's feelings.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 21, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> You don't have a constitutional right to own any weapon without limits, Governor. And people sometimes do get their cars confiscated, Governor. Even for speeding.


You want to stop speeders, put a governor on the motor Andy.
People who break the law, think progressively or are convicted felons also have their guns confiscated....
Who said I have a constitutional right to own any weapon without limits....? 
I never said that and I don't believe that, but it's your bullshit Andy, by all means keep spreading it.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 21, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> You want to stop speeders, put a governor on the motor Andy.
> People who break the law, think progressively or are convicted felons also have their guns confiscated....
> Who said I have a constitutional right to own any weapon without limits....?
> I never said that and I don't believe that, but it's your bullshit Andy, by all means keep spreading it.


Most cars are governed for maximum speed and there are safety laws to add protection like seat belts or a "safety" switch.


----------



## nononono (Mar 21, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That makes no sense, maybe nono sense, but not common sense.


*Your statement explains once again ....*

*A. Absence of intellect.*
*B. Absence of Historical knowledge.*
*C. Absence of any ability to do research.*
*D. Absence of a proper education.*

*All that skate boarding/pot smoking really paid off didn't it......*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 21, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> Most cars are governed for maximum speed and there are safety laws to add protection like seat belts or a "safety" switch.


Yeah. So?
People choose to ignore laws daily. 
If you get drunk and drive and happen to kill someone, you should be held responsible.
Outlawing alcohol and fast cars is not the remedy... it's  a remedy.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 21, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> You arrest them.  Does not even have to buy them on the black market.  They can easily buy a 80% finished lower and make an untraceable gun.  Still does not matter. Because people speed that does not mean we stop posting speed limits.


If the point is to prevent people from buying an AR to kill people but they can still do it by purchasing the gun illegally what have you really accomplished? You said arrest them...is that before or after they used the illegally purchased gun to kill. You also posted that the Vegas shooter had purchased his guns legally. Do you think he would not have found a way to purchase his guns illegally if he had to?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 21, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> If the point is to prevent people from buying an AR to kill people but they can still do it by purchasing the gun illegally what have you really accomplished? You said arrest them...is that before or after they used the illegally purchased gun to kill. You also posted that the Vegas shooter had purchased his guns legally. Do you think he would not have found a way to purchase his guns illegally if he had to?


Amazing how willing these libs are to kill the unborn and will fight for that right.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 21, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> If the point is to prevent people from buying an AR to kill people but they can still do it by purchasing the gun illegally what have you really accomplished? You said arrest them...is that before or after they used the illegally purchased gun to kill. You also posted that the Vegas shooter had purchased his guns legally. Do you think he would not have found a way to purchase his guns illegally if he had to?


I already posted that there is no way to have a new assault weapons ban. I think that Democrats who pursue that are not dealing with reality.


----------



## nononono (Mar 21, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> Most cars are governed for maximum speed and there are safety laws to add protection like seat belts or a "safety" switch.


*What governs a modern vehicles maximum speed ?*
*The ECU does, the manufacturer sets the limit...*

*What governs any vehicles speed....?*
*The occupant does....*

*What is this " safety " switch you profess to know about ?*

*The 2019 Ford Explorer can do 140 mph....*
*The 2020 Toyota Supra will best 140 mph......*
*The 2019 Subaru WRX will best 140....*
*The 2020 Ford Mustang Shelby will EASILY do 140 mph......*

*Those are just four examples of vehicles that are well over the so-called governed *
*speed limit that the Federal Government/States impose as standards....*
*Texas has the highest at 85 mph....*
*California is 55 mph unless otherwise posted....*
*25 - 30 mph in a head on or 3/4 crash will kill.....*



*What is this " safety " switch you profess to know about ?*


*Andy are you Drunk again....?*


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 21, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> I already posted that there is no way to have a new assault weapons ban. I think that Democrats who pursue that are not dealing with reality.


Yea, I saw that. But you also posted that you would arrest people who bought guns illegally. That's actually funny...


----------



## nononono (Mar 21, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> I already posted that there is no way to have a new assault weapons ban. I think that Democrats who pursue that are not dealing with reality.



*Education/Parenting.*
*Parenting/Education.*

*As I've stated before, a " weapon " can lay for a thousand years and do no harm....*
*Once a human interacts with the " weapon " it then becomes lethal.*

*ANYTHING CAN BE A WEAPON IF A HUMAN CHOOSES SO.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 21, 2019)

03/21/2019 02:40 pm ET  *Updated* 1 hour ago
*2020 Dems Keep Their Distance From Pro-Israel AIPAC Conference*
Activists successfully pushed the candidates over the gathering’s hard-right tilt, but House Speaker Nancy Pelosi (D-Calif.) and other top Democrats are still going.
 
By Akbar Shahid Ahmed







240

Download



Subscribe to the Politics email.
How will Trump's administration impact you?





Leading 2020 Democratic presidential candidates said Thursday that they wouldn’t be involved in a major pro-Israel conference over the weekend — a victory for progressive activists and a fresh sign of the party’s frustration with the U.S. ally’s hard-right drift.

Sen. Bernie Sanders (I-Vt.) “has no plans to attend the [American Israel Public Affairs Committee] conference,” Josh Orton, his policy director, told HuffPost in an email.

“He’s concerned about the platform AIPAC is providing for leaders who have expressed bigotry and oppose a two-state solution,” Orton continued, using an acronym for the group, which helps guide millions of dollars in political donations from supporters of Israel and has made its annual gathering a marquee Washington event.

Journalist Peter Beinart had earlier revealed that Sen. Elizabeth Warren (D-Mass.) would not attend. An aide to Sen. Kamala Harris (D-Calif.) told Politico she would play no role in the conference, either. 

Former Housing Secretary Julián Castro also does not plan to attend, his deputy press secretary Sawyer Hackett said via email.

And Beto O’Rourke, the former congressman, will not be there, his senior adviser Rob Friedlander wrote in an email. Neither aide responded to a follow-up query about the reason for their respective candidates’ decisions.

Representatives for other top Democratic presidential candidates ― including Sens. Kirsten Gillibrand (D-N.Y.), Amy Klobuchar (D-Minn.) and Cory Booker (D-N.J.), and Rep. Tulsi Gabbard (D-Hawaii) ― did not immediately respond to HuffPost’s requests for comment.

Pete Buttigieg, the increasingly prominent mayor of South Bend, Indiana, said last week that he would not attend the conference.

On Wednesday, the advocacy group MoveOn revealed that 74 percent of its millions of members want progressives seeking the Democratic presidential nomination to skip the AIPAC confab.

MoveOn listed four reasons why candidates should do that: the group’s activism against President Barack Obama’s nuclear agreement with Iran; its past tolerance of anti-Muslim and anti-Arab rhetoric from its allies; its invitation to Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu, on whose watch U.N. investigators say Israeli soldiers may have committed war crimes; and its failure to criticize top Republicans accused of anti-Semitism, like Steve Bannon.

Many Democrats are also angry with pro-Israel figures for pressuring Rep. Ilhan Omar (D-Minn.) over her comments that money in politics compels U.S. fealty to Israel and makes debate over its policies difficult, organizers and Capitol Hill sources say.

Democratic aides and activists note that Omar did not specifically accuse Jewish people of creating that situation and that more direct GOP references to hateful historic tropes have often been ignored. Like Sanders, they say the underlying question of how the U.S. can promote a two-state solution for Israelis and Palestinians after unprecedented pro-Israel moves by President Donald Trump remains overlooked.

Instead, discussion of Omar and the prospect of a different U.S. policy approach to Israel remains mired in charges of anti-Semitism, though Omar herself has explicitly stated that she supports Israel’s right to exist. Adam Milstein, a donor closely tied to AIPAC, accused Omar and her fellow Muslim American lawmaker Rep. Rashida Tlaib (D-Mich.) this week of being “anti-Semitic and anti-Israel” and members of the Muslim Brotherhood movement, boosting a standard smear that casts Muslims as not truly American. He has since withdrawn from this weekend’s conference.

Netanyahu will visit the White House while in town for the gathering. The Israeli leader froze out Obama in his final term but has developed close ties to Trump and other world leaders linked to nationalist ideologies, despite how such thinking often demonizes Jews. Top Trump appointees, from Vice President Mike Pence to multiple aides in the administration, will be speaking at the AIPAC meeting, as will House Speaker Nancy Pelosi (D-Calif.), Senate Minority Leader Chuck Schumer (D-N.Y.) and powerful Democrats in both chambers.

While the Thursday announcements were striking, the bigger test will come at next year’s session of the AIPAC conference, when Election Day is closer and keeping influential Israel advocates, as well as more leftist voters, onboard will seem more critical to Democratic candidates. Sanders made waves when in 2016 he skipped the event to continue campaigning. However, he did have his speech passed out among attendees and had offered to address AIPAC via video.

Trump and the GOP also seem set to make support for Israel a major campaign issue, building on their assault on Omar by asserting Democrats are becoming dangerously anti-Semitic. The president is continuing to upend longstanding U.S. policy to show he’s more supportive of Israel than his predecessors. On Thursday, as his 2020 challengers grappled with the question of the conference, he announced that he would recognize Israel’s occupation of Syria’s Golan Heights as legal ― unlike any other major U.S. ally or world power


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 21, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Yea, I saw that. But you also posted that you would arrest people who bought guns illegally. That's actually funny...


Why is that funny?


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 21, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> Why is that funny?


Wait... I thought you said you were funny? So you actually meant that.. arrest them if they buy guns illegally?


----------



## espola (Mar 21, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Wait... I thought you said you were funny? So you actually meant that.. arrest them if they buy guns illegally?


That often happens to criminals.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 21, 2019)

2020 Democrat platform.

1. Impeach Kavanaugh.
2. Get rid of the electoral college.
3. Let illegal aliens vote.
4. Let 16 year olds vote.
5. Infacticide.
6. Pack the supreme Court.
7. Confiscate firearms.
8. 3 month paid family leave.
9. Impeach Trump.
10. Guaranteed minimum income.
11. Wealth tax 70-90%.
12. Free college.
13. Remove all border fences.
14. Free healthcare.
15. Eliminate ice.
16. Reinstate Iran deal.


----------



## espola (Mar 21, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> 2020 Democrat platform.
> 
> 1. Impeach Kavanaugh.
> 2. Get rid of the electoral college.
> ...


Source?  

I can see #1 for perjury.  #9 would be pointless after 2020 election.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 21, 2019)

espola said:


> Source?
> 
> I can see #1 for perjury.  #9 would be pointless after 2020 election.


All the 2020 candidates.
Don't you watch the news?


----------



## espola (Mar 21, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> All the 2020 candidates.
> Don't you watch the news?


Which candidate for which item?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 21, 2019)

espola said:


> Which candidate for which item?


Pelosi for the 16 vote

Beto for no border.

You figure out the rest.


----------



## espola (Mar 21, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Pelosi for the 16 vote
> 
> Beto for no border.
> 
> You figure out the rest.


#4?


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 21, 2019)

espola said:


> That often happens to criminals.


Yes..and that's why what Andy posted is funny Captain Obvious! What else are they gonna do?!


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 21, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> All the 2020 candidates.
> Don't you watch the news?


Don't expect E to keep up with current events. All he does is login here to see what the latest chatter is from the likes of the Drunken Rat and runs with it. Pathetic...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 21, 2019)

espola said:


> #4?


Pelosi.


----------



## espola (Mar 21, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Pelosi.


Infacticide?


----------



## espola (Mar 21, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Don't expect E to keep up with current events. All he does is login here to see what the latest chatter is from the likes of the Drunken Rat and runs with it. Pathetic...


Loser joe's lies are your "current events"?  

I think I see your problem.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 22, 2019)

espola said:


> Loser joe's lies are your "current events"?
> 
> I think I see your problem.


Multi doesn't need me, you dummies on the left need my enlightenment.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 22, 2019)

Fox News Host Calls Leftist Democrats 'Greatest Threat To Our Constitution And Economic System'
6 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.newsweek.com/fox-news-host-calls-leftist-democrats-greatest-threat-our-constitution-and-1371797?amp=1&ved=2ahUKEwixvtiv0pXhAhUEHqwKHUnzCCQQ0PADMAV6BAgDEBo&usg=AOvVaw0OPNJP1-FN0MQpaAjqb0Cl


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 22, 2019)

*Fmr DNC Chair Rendell: 2020 Went From Dem 'Slam Dunk' 'to Something Where We're Going to Have Trouble'*




"AOC does not speak for the Democratic Party."

Former Pennsylvania governor and DNC Chair @GovEdRendellsays Democrats risk losing the 2020 election if they keep moving to the left: @jasoncarrollcnn reports. pic.twitter.com/2CiWgv9WkO

— OutFrontCNN (@OutFrontCNN) March 21, 2019

IAN HANCHETT 22 Mar 2019 
During an interview with CNN broadcast on Thursday’s “OutFront,” former DNC Chair Ed Rendell stated that “the 2020 election went from a slam dunk for Democrats to something where we’re going to have trouble” because President Trump will make the party moving left, “which I don’t think is real,” into an issue. He also stated that Representative Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez (D-NY) doesn’t speak for the party.

_



Rendell said, “I think, all of a sudden, the 2020 election went from a slam dunk for Democrats to something where we’re going to have trouble beating this guy. Because he’s going to make Democratic Socialism — swing to the left, which I don’t think is real, but he’s going to make it into the issue.”

He added, “AOC does not speak for the Democratic Party.”
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 22, 2019)

*Fmr DNC Chair Rendell: 2020 Went From Dem 'Slam Dunk' 'to Something Where We're Going to Have Trouble'*




"AOC does not speak for the Democratic Party."

Former Pennsylvania governor and DNC Chair @GovEdRendellsays Democrats risk losing the 2020 election if they keep moving to the left: @jasoncarrollcnn reports. pic.twitter.com/2CiWgv9WkO

— OutFrontCNN (@OutFrontCNN) March 21, 2019

IAN HANCHETT 22 Mar 2019 
During an interview with CNN broadcast on Thursday’s “OutFront,” former DNC Chair Ed Rendell stated that “the 2020 election went from a slam dunk for Democrats to something where we’re going to have trouble” because President Trump will make the party moving left, “which I don’t think is real,” into an issue. He also stated that Representative Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez (D-NY) doesn’t speak for the party.

_



Rendell said, “I think, all of a sudden, the 2020 election went from a slam dunk for Democrats to something where we’re going to have trouble beating this guy. Because he’s going to make Democratic Socialism — swing to the left, which I don’t think is real, but he’s going to make it into the issue.”

He added, “AOC does not speak for the Democratic Party.”
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 22, 2019)

*Democrat Cannibals: Bloomberg Mocks Candidates…

…Biden Sorry for ‘Being Male,’ Beto ‘Apologized for Being Born’*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 22, 2019)

*UNINTENDED CONSEQUENCES?*
*Beto Voted Over and Over Against Getting Tough on Russia*
Then-Rep.Beto O’Rourke was often joined by then-Rep. Dana Rohrabacher (R-CA), who was infamous for his close ties to Russia.

*Sam Brodey*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 22, 2019)

*RIGGED*
*It’s High Time to Kill the Electoral College*
*Goldie Taylor*

BEAST INSIDE.st0{fill:#fff}


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 22, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *UNINTENDED CONSEQUENCES?*
> *Beto Voted Over and Over Against Getting Tough on Russia*
> Then-Rep.Beto O’Rourke was often joined by then-Rep. Dana Rohrabacher (R-CA), who was infamous for his close ties to Russia.
> 
> *Sam Brodey*


But t's obvious subservience to Putin is fine by you.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 22, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> But t's obvious subservience to Putin is fine by you.


Idiot...


----------



## espola (Mar 22, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Idiot...


When are you going to stand on your own two feet and stop kissing t's ass?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 22, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> But t's obvious subservience to Putin is fine by you.


Let's see it.
Keep your friend's close..................


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 22, 2019)

espola said:


> When are you going to stand on your own two feet and stop kissing t's ass?


Most of the time LE has no idea to what exactly he is responding to, so he just lashes out.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 22, 2019)

espola said:


> When are you going to stand on your own two feet and stop kissing t's ass?


How many times has lion told you queers he doesn't like and didn't vote for trump?
What is ya, ignant?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 22, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How many times has lion told you queers he doesn't like and didn't vote for trump?
> What is ya, ignant?


You must be too deep up t's ass to see LE is in there as well.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 22, 2019)




----------



## nononono (Mar 22, 2019)

espola said:


> Source?
> 
> I can see #1 for perjury.  #9 would be pointless after 2020 election.



*Did you return those Golf Balls you STOLE from the Golf Course you walk around*
*in the am near your residence....*
*You are the epitome of a hypocrite...*


----------



## nononono (Mar 22, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You must be too deep up t's ass to see LE is in there as well.


*You like ass..*
*You talk about ass...*
*You describe fantasies about ass....*
*You make lewd statements about the POTUS's ass....*

*




*

*Here's some simian ass just for you Rodent....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 22, 2019)

Kamala Harris and Other 2020 Dems are Panicking About the Mueller Report, Demand Attorney General Barr Testify Under Oath
2 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://townhall.com/tipsheet/katiepavlich/2019/03/22/kamala-harris-is-panicking-about-the-mueller-report-demands-attorney-general-barr-testify-under-oath-n2543578?amp=true&ved=2ahUKEwjspqO8lZfhAhVQR6wKHS-1CvoQlO8DMAZ6BAgPEB0&usg=AOvVaw2VABIp4as9rbwV7gg6Z7il


----------



## messy (Mar 22, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Kamala Harris and Other 2020 Dems are Panicking About the Mueller Report, Demand Attorney General Barr Testify Under Oath
> 2 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://townhall.com/tipsheet/katiepavlich/2019/03/22/kamala-harris-is-panicking-about-the-mueller-report-demands-attorney-general-barr-testify-under-oath-n2543578?amp=true&ved=2ahUKEwjspqO8lZfhAhVQR6wKHS-1CvoQlO8DMAZ6BAgPEB0&usg=AOvVaw2VABIp4as9rbwV7gg6Z7il


Sounds like they want it public.
You don’t?
Didn’t you report yesterday that Trump did?
Are you confused, as well as angry?
Chill, big fella! and get your story straight.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 22, 2019)

espola said:


> When are you going to stand on your own two feet and stop kissing t's ass?


It's true though Kitty Cat.  You're the Lindsey Graham of the Off Topic 2 forum...

Speaking of Lindsey, got to admit it's hard to look at him the same way now that we all watched him sit on his thumbs for days, saying nothing, while Trump savaged Lindsey's best bud John McCain.  Just shameful.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 22, 2019)

messy said:


> Sounds like they want it public.
> You don’t?
> Didn’t you report yesterday that Trump did?
> Are you confused, as well as angry?
> Chill, big fella! and get your story straight.


I couldn't care less, I am more interested in the IGs report.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 22, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I couldn't care less, I am more interested in the IGs report.


lol.  I can imagine.


----------



## messy (Mar 22, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I couldn't care less, I am more interested in the IGs report.


Remind me how many criminals were put away by Mueller? And what was their relationship to Trump? All of them, I mean? Do you know? You seem to keep track of this stuff.
Or did that not happen? Or is Mueller a Democrat on a witch hunt?


----------



## tenacious (Mar 22, 2019)

messy said:


> Remind me how many criminals were put away by Mueller? And what was their relationship to Trump? All of them, I mean? Do you know? You seem to keep track of this stuff.
> Or did that not happen? Or is Mueller a Democrat on a witch hunt?


Come on now messy... those guys are conservatives.  You know Joe doesn't judge when it comes to conservatives.


----------



## messy (Mar 22, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Come on now messy... those guys are conservatives.  You know Joe doesn't judge when it comes to conservatives.


Joe is tragically ignorant. His info comes from really sick places. He hates facts. He’s absolutely incapable of thinking for himself.
He still thinks Obama wasn’t born in the US. Really loony tunes, him and nono and Ricky, when you get right down to it. None of them think Obama was American born.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 22, 2019)

messy said:


> Joe is tragically ignorant. His info comes from really sick places. He hates facts. He’s absolutely incapable of thinking for himself.
> He still thinks Obama wasn’t born in the US. Really loony tunes, him and nono and Ricky, when you get right down to it. None of them think Obama was American born.


Fact, Mueller report was a bust.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 22, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Fact, Mueller report was a bust.


Bust?  You do realize that it was Republican's who told Mueller to investigate Russian connections in the White House... and it sure looks like their fears were valid given how many people in Trump's inner circle went to jail.  

But of course, they were all conservatives so somehow I imagine you'll make an excuse for them.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 22, 2019)

messy said:


> Joe is tragically ignorant. His info comes from really sick places. He hates facts. He’s absolutely incapable of thinking for himself.
> He still thinks Obama wasn’t born in the US. Really loony tunes, him and nono and Ricky, when you get right down to it. None of them think Obama was American born.


Joe doesn't really believe that...
He's just playing the dancing fool, because that's what the folks on the nutters sites tell him to do.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 22, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Bust?  You do realize that it was Republican's who told Mueller to investigate Russian connections in the White House... and it sure looks like their fears were valid given how many people in Trump's inner circle went to jail.
> 
> But of course, they were all conservatives so somehow I imagine you'll make an excuse for them.


Like Corsi?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 23, 2019)

The Disrespect Of Floating Stacey Abrams As Joe Biden’s Running Mate
https://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/us_5c952b88e4b0a6329e16565f


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 23, 2019)

DCCC Promises To Blacklist Firms Working With Candidates Challenging Incumbents

The Democratic Congressional Campaign Committee announced Friday that it will not hire any private political vendors that provide services to Democratic primary challengers, and it will discourage individual House Democrats from doing so as well.

The announcement, first reported by The Intercept and National Journal, is a shot across the bow to insurgent candidates and the firms that work with them. It applies broadly to firms that do polling, advertising, digital consulting, fundraising and field organizing.

https://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/us_5c95126ae4b01ebeef0ec3ae


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 23, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The Disrespect Of Floating Stacey Abrams As Joe Biden’s Running Mate
> https://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/us_5c952b88e4b0a6329e16565f


Wow, how forward thinking of you to post this article that matches exactly the conversation that happened at my house yesterday.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 23, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> Wow, how forward thinking of you to post this article that matches exactly the conversation that happened at my house yesterday.


There is hope for you yet.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 23, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The Disrespect Of Floating Stacey Abrams As Joe Biden’s Running Mate
> https://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/us_5c952b88e4b0a6329e16565f


Like I said before, Biden/Harris, the total package with a built in future.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 23, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Like I said before, Biden/Harris, the total package with a built in future.


Biden doesn't like black people and she isn't black enough and she is a whore.
So yeah, run those bitches.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 23, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> There is hope for you yet.


My first thought was that was smart by Joe but within a minute, it was wait a minute?  That is very presumptuous by Joe and frankly she is probably better situated to run than he is.  It shows the real issues Joe has to deal with.  While he can do well in the rust belt, he lacks the pull to the urban world and he is fucking old.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 23, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Like I said before, Biden/Harris, the total package with a built in future.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 23, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> My first thought was that was smart by Joe but within a minute, it was wait a minute?  That is very presumptuous by Joe and frankly she is probably better situated to run than he is.  It shows the real issues Joe has to deal with.  While he can do well in the rust belt, he lacks the pull to the urban world and he is fucking old.


Hillary won the urban settings... and T still won the election. I suppose this time the plan is to throw in some reparations and free college talk, and hope that results possibly flipping Georgia, of some other southern states?  Count me as skeptical that turkey can fly.  

Honestly I find the entire field of Democrats to be uninspiring and frankly some what full of weirdos promising free stuff in hopes people won’t notice. Biden is the only one I’d want to have a beer with and frankly I don’t disagree with you Andy, he’s hardly inspiring. Maybe I just won’t vote.


----------



## messy (Mar 23, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Hillary won the urban settings... and T still won the election. I suppose this time the plan is to throw in some reparations and free college talk, and hope that results possibly flipping Georgia, of some other southern states?  Count me as skeptical that turkey can fly.
> 
> Honestly I find the entire field of Democrats to be uninspiring and frankly some what full of weirdos promising free stuff in hopes people won’t notice. Biden is the only one I’d want to have a beer with and frankly I don’t disagree with you Andy, he’s hardly inspiring. Maybe I just won’t vote.


https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pete_Buttigieg


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 23, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Hillary won the urban settings... and T still won the election. I suppose this time the plan is to throw in some reparations and free college talk, and hope that results possibly flipping Georgia, of some other southern states?  Count me as skeptical that turkey can fly.
> 
> Honestly I find the entire field of Democrats to be uninspiring and frankly some what full of weirdos promising free stuff in hopes people won’t notice. Biden is the only one I’d want to have a beer with and frankly I don’t disagree with you Andy, he’s hardly inspiring. Maybe I just won’t vote.


I would have a beer with Amy.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 23, 2019)

messy said:


> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pete_Buttigieg


He’s plainly incredibly smart and accomplished.  Also able to bridge that gap between tradition with his military service small town mayor background, and not just being another straight white guy- which is important.

That said... does he really feel like the savior of the Democratic Party?  He just kind of seems like a boring policy wonk.

I just wonder if would be better to let Bernie win and be crushed by T... so the dem far left is weakened enough quality candidates are again willing to run, without fear of being forced to take loony left positions or apologize for being born.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 23, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> I would have a beer with Amy.


Are you just saying that because you feel like you need to provide a name... or can you point to a speech or news story I should read that makes you go wow?


----------



## messy (Mar 23, 2019)

tenacious said:


> He’s plainly incredibly smart and accomplished.  Also able to bridge that gap between tradition with his military service small town mayor, and not just being another straight white guy- which is important.
> 
> That said... does he really feel like the savior of the Democratic Party?  He just kind of seems like a boring policy wonk.


Don’t know him well enough yet. Heard him on Fox radio and he seemed fairly charismatic.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 23, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Are you just saying that because you feel like you need to provide a name... or can you point to a speech or news story I should read that makes you go wow?


I have watched her at least a dozen times over the last couple years in interviews.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 23, 2019)

messy said:


> Don’t know him well enough yet. Heard him on Fox radio and he seemed fairly charismatic.


I’ll start paying more attention to him. I don’t know that much either.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 23, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> My first thought was that was smart by Joe but within a minute, it was wait a minute?  That is very presumptuous by Joe and frankly she is probably better situated to run than he is.  It shows the real issues Joe has to deal with.  While he can do well in the rust belt, he lacks the pull to the urban world and he is fucking old.


And white.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 23, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Hillary won the urban settings... and T still won the election. I suppose this time the plan is to throw in some reparations and free college talk, and hope that results possibly flipping Georgia, of some other southern states?  Count me as skeptical that turkey can fly.
> 
> Honestly I find the entire field of Democrats to be uninspiring and frankly some what full of weirdos promising free stuff in hopes people won’t notice. Biden is the only one I’d want to have a beer with and frankly I don’t disagree with you Andy, he’s hardly inspiring. Maybe I just won’t vote.


Another vote for trump.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 23, 2019)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 23, 2019)

https://finance.yahoo.com/news/wages-workers-ceos-income-inequality-122734034.html?.tsrc=notification-brknews


----------



## tenacious (Mar 24, 2019)

So what do you guys think about Cory Booker?  Non-boomer, cultural flavor, sort of has that effeminate male thing that is popular (but tough enough I would also believe he had the moxie to punch someone in the face), progressive leaning but known to reach across the aisle...


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 24, 2019)

tenacious said:


> So what do you guys think about Cory Booker?  Non-boomer, cultural flavor, sort of has that effeminate male thing that is popular (but tough enough I would also believe he had the moxie to punch someone in the face), progressive leaning but known to reach across the aisle...


Cory is charismatic and was almost mythical as Mayor of Newark.  Let’s see how he handles the pressures of being progressive enough, black enough, pragmatic enough, big party friendly enough and all the other enough running for President.  So far for me, too much pandering and not enough old Cory from Jersey.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 24, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> Cory is charismatic and was almost mythical as Mayor of Newark.  Let’s see how he handles the pressures of being progressive enough, black enough, pragmatic enough, big party friendly enough and all the other enough running for President.  So far for me, too much pandering and not enough old Cory from Jersey.


And he is a lying fuck.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 24, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> Cory is charismatic and was almost mythical as Mayor of Newark.  Let’s see how he handles the pressures of being progressive enough, black enough, pragmatic enough, big party friendly enough and all the other enough running for President.  So far for me, too much pandering and not enough old Cory from Jersey.


I would have to agree on that. Obviously so far he has avoided playing who can be the craziest liberal with Auntie Elizabeth, but on the other side seems afraid to play to the moderates...


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 24, 2019)

tenacious said:


> I would have to agree on that. Obviously so far he has avoided playing who can be the craziest liberal with Auntie Elizabeth, but on the other side seems afraid to play to the moderates...


Barack won because he was comfortable being mostly Barack.  Hillary lost because she was always trying to be something that was not HRC because HRC is hard to like in formal settings. Joe is Joe. Liz is Liz. Bernie is, well Bernie. Beto is Beto, for all that that is. Cory is trying to find a persona that I think he just needs to not worry about. I keep wondering if Amy is playing it cool or just not comfortable yet.  The second would be problematic if she does not get her feet under her. Amy, Gildi, Kamala all have to strive to be female without falling under suspicion of being bitchy. When Amy got nailed for being hard to her employees, she was like, yea, I expect a lot of my people. She was able to do that without being strident.  Part of it, is she has a bit lower tenor in her voice.  No cackle.  It is so much harder for the women.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 24, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> Barack won because he was comfortable being mostly Barack.  Hillary lost because she was always trying to be something that was not HRC because HRC is hard to like in formal settings. Joe is Joe. Liz is Liz. Bernie is, well Bernie. Beto is Beto, for all that that is. Cory is trying to find a persona that I think he just needs to not worry about. I keep wondering if Amy is playing it cool or just not comfortable yet.  The second would be problematic if she does not get her feet under her. Amy, Gildi, Kamala all have to strive to be female without falling under suspicion of being bitchy. When Amy got nailed for being hard to her employees, she was like, yea, I expect a lot of my people. She was able to do that without being strident.  Part of it, is she has a bit lower tenor in her voice.  No cackle.  It is so much harder for the women.


Yeah I don't buy into all that...

Booker's problem is he knows if he wants to win a general he is going to have to push to the middle, but that in doing so will end his career as a regional politician in the northeast (which will be problematic if he doesn't end up becoming president).  It's the indecision has left his campaign in neutral.  Amy's problem isn't she's unlikable, it's that she doesn't seem to have the charisma to attract voters to her.  Not a problem for her when running in the nuts and bolts minded mid-west, but a big problem for a national campaign.


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 24, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Yeah I don't buy into all that...
> 
> Booker's problem is he knows if he wants to win a general he is going to have to push to the middle, but that in doing so will end his career as a regional politician in the northeast (which will be problematic if he doesn't end up becoming president).  It's the indecision has left his campaign in neutral.  Amy's problem isn't she's unlikable, it's that she doesn't seem to have the charisma to attract voters to her.  Not a problem for her when running in the nuts and bolts minded mid-west, but a big problem for a national campaign.


Booker will be able to go back to Jersey if he loses as President.  No matter how far he runs into the center.  He is pretty solid there and Jersey is a complex place, much like CA. While Dems may have majorities, there are plenty of pockets of Repubs or moderates.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 24, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> Booker will be able to go back to Jersey if he loses as President.  No matter how far he runs into the center.  He is pretty solid there and Jersey is a complex place, much like CA. While Dems may have majorities, there are plenty of pockets of Repubs or moderates.


That’s what Joe Crowley said too... and then AOC ran to the left of him.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 24, 2019)

Sen. Cory Booker (D-N.J.) (Michael Reynolds/Michael Reynolds/Epa-Efe/Rex/Shutterstock)

It was Day Three of the Brett M. Kavanaugh hearings when Sen. Cory Booker (D-N.J.) launched his 2020 presidential bid as a Thracian gladiator.

His eyes glimmering pools of earnestness, Booker girded his loins and told those in attendance he was going to do the unthinkable: He was going to put everything at risk, even his place in the U.S. Senate, and break the rules. He would release confidential documents that, Booker said, would expose Supreme Court nominee Kavanaugh as a supporter of racial profiling.

Lest the immensity of the moment be lost on spectators, Booker sprang for the enduring image: “This is about the closest I’ll probably ever have in my life to an ‘I am Spartacus’ moment,” he said with a straight face. He was referring to the 1960 movie “Spartacus,” about a failed slave revolt led by the title character (Kirk Douglas) against the Roman Republic. When the rulers warned that all the slaves would be crucified unless Spartacus identified himself, he stood up. Then all the other slaves did the same, saying, “I am Spartacus.”

Alas, the Kavanaugh documents technically were not confidential, having been released the night before by Bill Burck, the George W. Bush attorney charged with reviewing Kavanaugh’s records from his time as a lawyer in the White House. The documents also did not support Booker’s claim about profiling. But truth is no lingerer in the repositories of Booker’s revelations.

Would that director Stanley Kubrick had been on hand. He might have instructed the other Democratic senators to rise at once and say, “No, I am Spartacus,” and to rescue their colleague from certain parody. Apparently, at least some of the other senators, and Booker himself, already knew that the documents, previously marked “committee confidential,” had been released, according to Burck. Thursday night, Booker told CNN’s Anderson Cooper that he didn’t know the emails had been released and insisted, almost boastfully, that he did too break the rules. One couldn’t help wondering whether the “I am Spartacus” bumper stickers and “Break Rules” T-shirts were already being printed.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 24, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Biden doesn't like black people and she isn't black enough and she is a whore.
> So yeah, run those bitches.


If that were true they would get a lot votes from t-seratives, those two descriptions are just what they want.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 24, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Hillary won the urban settings... and T still won the election. I suppose this time the plan is to throw in some reparations and free college talk, and hope that results possibly flipping Georgia, of some other southern states?  Count me as skeptical that turkey can fly.
> 
> Honestly I find the entire field of Democrats to be uninspiring and frankly some what full of weirdos promising free stuff in hopes people won’t notice. Biden is the only one I’d want to have a beer with and frankly I don’t disagree with you Andy, he’s hardly inspiring. Maybe I just won’t vote.


You sure got caught up in some twisted propaganda. The eventual nominee will push for none of that carp, nor would they get enough votes if they did.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 24, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> And he is a lying fuck.


So that means you must really like him.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 24, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You sure got caught up in some twisted propaganda. The eventual nominee will push for none of that carp, nor would they get enough votes if they did.


I'm certainly not too proud to admit when I'm wrong...

So in that vein- what issues do you see the eventual nominee pushing for that will win over democrats?  And which of the candidates do you see pushing those issues the best right now?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 24, 2019)

messy said:


> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pete_Buttigieg


Buttplug has no chance, butt I see why he interests you.



*Buttigieg: A Figure Like Trump 'Should Never Have Been Able to Come Within Cheating Distance of the Oval Office'*



_





PAM KEY 24 Mar 2019 
Sunday on MSNBC, 2020 Democratic presidential hopeful Pete Buttigieg said “a figure like” President Donald Trump “should never have been able to come within cheating distance of the Oval Office.”





Addressing Attorney General William Barr’s letter summarizing Special Counsel Robert Mueller’s findings, Buttigieg said, “The president is not being indicted at the moment and also has not been exonerated at the moment. From a political perspective, I think this is further evidence it would be a mistake for Democrats to think that the way for the Trump presidency to end is by way of investigation. That could, of course, happen. But we’ve got to be paying attention to the kinds of conditions that made it possible for somebody like him to get here in the first place. I would argue with—a figure like this president should never have been able to come within cheating distance of the Oval Office. And I fear if we’re not paying attention to the causes that he’s a symptom of, then not only is it possible for him to succeed in 2020, but we could also find ourselves with another figure like him or even worse in the future.”
_


----------



## messy (Mar 24, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Buttplug has no chance, butt I see why he interests you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I understand your concern. Dumbshit, hate-filled, gullible idiots like you are the “conditions” he’s talking about, right?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 24, 2019)

messy said:


> I understand your concern. Dumbshit, hate-filled, gullible idiots like you are the “conditions” he’s talking about, right?


We've had a part black president and that didn't turn out well, we weren't ready for a woman, at least that woman and now you want a queer president?
Where do they get you people?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 24, 2019)

She'll fat right in.





Stacey Abrams’ nonprofit group’s spending may trip her up

JAZZ SHAW  Posted at 4:01 pm on March 24, 2019

As Democrats around the nation rush to push failed Georgia gubernatorial candidate Stacey Abrams as The Next Great Hope for their party’s future, a possible glitch with the FEC may introduce a couple of bumps into that road. An FEC complaint has been filed against Abrams’ nonprofit group, Fair Fight Action. Ostensibly formed to “advance voting rights” in Georgia, the group has been dumping a lot of money into promoting Abrams herself, clearly with an eye toward her future electoral prospects. Whether this would represent an actual violation – either now or in the future – is an open question, but it certainly doesn’t look good. (Fox News)












Spending by Fair Fight Action, a nonprofit that former Georgia House Minority Leader Stacey Abrams founded to advance voting rights, and which is staffed by former Abrams campaign aides, is prompting questions about whether it’s inappropriately supporting her political ambitions.

In a matter of months, Abrams has gone from losing the Georgia governor’s race to being a heavily recruited Democratic star, urged to run for Senate and mentioned as a possible presidential contender.

On Wednesday, a GOP-affiliated group called the Foundation for Accountability and Civic Trust, or FACT, filed a complaint with the Internal Revenue Service. The group pointed to roughly $100,000 worth of Facebook ads featuring Abrams, an advertisement for a “Stacey Abrams Fundraiser” that featured Fair Fight Action’s logo, travel for Abrams’ post-election “thank you” tour of Georgia and a professionally produced “highlight reel” of Abrams footage on the group’s website.

As I said above, the complaint filed by the Foundation for Accountability and Civic Trust may or may not hold water at this point. As of today, Abrams isn’t running for anything, so the money can’t be considered any sort of illegal campaign contribution as there is no campaign to contribute to. There is a portion of the applicable law that forbids nonprofits from creating a “private benefit” to a specific person or group, but that law is so vague that it might be tough to pursue a case here.






It’s obviously a stretch to say that paying for a “thank you tour” and producing “highlight reels” from her gubernatorial campaign constitutes spending money to advance voting rights. But she’s the chair of her own group’s board of directors, so if the people donating to that PAC don’t have an issue with it, she might be able to skate by.


----------



## messy (Mar 24, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> We've had a part black president and that didn't turn out well, we weren't ready for a woman, at least that woman and now you want a queer president?
> Where do they get you people?


When a president’s closest advisers go to jail for being crooked and the president himself obstructs justice (.Mueller said it was an open question that he wouldn’t decide), you need people like obama in charge who have integrity. Buttegieg clearly has what it takes, and your sexual obsession with him means you’re just like the gals were with JFK. It helps!


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 24, 2019)

messy said:


> I understand your concern. Dumbshit, hate-filled, gullible idiots like you are the “conditions” he’s talking about, right?


It's racist like you...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 25, 2019)

Kamala Harris wants to use federal funds to augment teacher salaries
MARCH 24, 2019
Hold on to your wallet. Here come the 2020 Democrats!
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/03/kamala_harris_wants_to_use_federal_funds_to_augment_teacher_salaries.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 25, 2019)

Amy Klobuchar joins Kamala Harris, desperately trying to 'victim up'
MARCH 24, 2019
What an embarrassment these Democratic candidates are becoming...
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/03/amy_klobuchar_joins_kamala_harris_in_selling_a_narrative_about_being_poor_and_oppressed.html


----------



## Andy Dukes (Mar 25, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Amy Klobuchar joins Kamala Harris, desperately trying to 'victim up'
> MARCH 24, 2019
> What an embarrassment these Democratic candidates are becoming...
> https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/03/amy_klobuchar_joins_kamala_harris_in_selling_a_narrative_about_being_poor_and_oppressed.html


You took that conversation between Todd and Amy as playing a victim card? That is pretty funny.


----------



## messy (Mar 25, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> It's racist like you...


I see your daddy taught you to stick up for the people who make hate-filled comments against gays.
Not surprised!


----------



## tenacious (Mar 25, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Buttplug has no chance, butt I see why he interests you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't understand this post in the slightest.  Why does it matter to you who he sleeps with?  Why would you think it effects his ability to do his job?  More importantly why would you think it matters to my vote?  (Unless of course we're talking about a Roy Moore type who takes advantage of non-consenting adults.  Then I say let's hang the bastard.)


----------



## tenacious (Mar 25, 2019)

messy said:


> When a president’s closest advisers go to jail for being crooked and the president himself obstructs justice (.Mueller said it was an open question that he wouldn’t decide), you need people like obama in charge who have integrity. Buttegieg clearly has what it takes, and your sexual obsession with him means you’re just like the gals were with JFK. It helps!


I saw Buttegieg is up to #3 in the polls.  Sounds like I might have been hasty on my no-charisma assessment.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 25, 2019)

tenacious said:


> I don't understand this post in the slightest.  Why does it matter to you who he sleeps with?  Why would you think it effects his ability to do his job?  More importantly why would you think it matters to my vote?  (Unless of course we're talking about a Roy Moore type who takes advantage of non-consenting adults.  Then I say let's hang the bastard.)


The country is not ready for him/her.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 25, 2019)

messy said:


> I see your daddy taught you to stick up for the people who make hate-filled comments against gays.
> Not surprised!


Hate filled?
Is he/she not a queer?


----------



## tenacious (Mar 25, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The country is not ready for him/her.


Says the guy who spends all day reading right wing news and spewing hate on a youth soccer forum with a bunch of fake screen names...
Forgive me if I don't buy into the idea that you are in a position to speak for America.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 25, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Says the guy who spends all day reading right wing news and spewing hate on a youth soccer forum with a bunch of fake screen names...
> Forgive me if I don't buy into the idea that you are in a position to speak for America.


Can you please tell me my other names?


----------



## tenacious (Mar 25, 2019)

I think most reasonable dem's agree with Sharpton on this.  But of course what subject to move onto.  Heath care is one I keep hearing brought up, although given that at it's heart what health care reform really comes down to is putting more costs on they young to pay for the aging baby-boomers... I question if this is really winning topic for dems.  

How long do the boomers believe they can keep piling their expenses on future generations before the future generations start saying we're getting screwed?  




> *MSNBC's Sharpton: Democrats have to 'move on' after 'clear victory' for Trump*
> https://thehill.com/homenews/media/435589-msnbcs-sharpton-democrats-have-to-move-on-after-clear-victory-for-trump
> 
> MSNBC host Al Sharpton advised Democrats to "move on and really deal with hard issues" following special counsel Robert Mueller concluded that President Trump and his campaign associates did not collude or conspire with Russian officials leading up to the 2016 election.
> ...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 25, 2019)

tenacious said:


> I think most reasonable dem's agree with Sharpton on this.  But of course what subject to move onto.  Heath care is one I keep hearing brought up, although given that at it's heart what health care reform really comes down to is putting more costs on they young to pay for the aging baby-boomers... I question if this is really winning topic for dems.
> 
> How long do the boomers believe they can keep piling their expenses on future generations before the future generations start saying we're getting screwed?


Not too many reasonable dems these days, just look at the crop of 2018 congressmen.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 25, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Can you please tell me my other names?


nono and any of the other wack-a-doodles that have come and gone... 
It's just statistics.  There really aren't that many rightwing nutjobs out there.  So the probability that there could be more then just you on this site is near impossible.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 25, 2019)

tenacious said:


> nono and any of the other wack-a-doodles that have come and gone...
> It's just statistics.  There really aren't that many rightwing nutjobs out there.  So the probability that there could be more then just you on this site is near impossible.


And here I thought you were just stupid, how did that Hillary vote work out?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 25, 2019)

I guess you can take this guy off the list,

*Avenatti Arrested For Extortion... Developing...** 
*
*Wire, bank fraud...** 
*
*Embezzled client money; Falsified tax returns...** 
*
*NY, LA prosecutors announce charges...** 
*
*INDICTED...*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 25, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> We've had a part black president and that didn't turn out well, we weren't ready for a woman, at least that woman and now you want a queer president?
> Where do they get you people?


What part of the Obama presidency, "didn't work out well"?


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 25, 2019)

messy said:


> I see your daddy taught you to stick up for the people who make hate-filled comments against gays.
> Not surprised!


Nice try racist ...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 25, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What part of the Obama presidency, "didn't work out well"?


Every part.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 25, 2019)

Tenacious  wins the "conspiracy poster" of the forum award.

You have me and Go Bear as being the same guy. You also had Lion and Torros as being the same poster.

Probably just you projecting your multiple screen names.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 25, 2019)

tenacious said:


> I don't understand this post in the slightest.  Why does it matter to you who he sleeps with?  Why would you think it effects his ability to do his job?  More importantly why would you think it matters to my vote?  (Unless of course we're talking about a Roy Moore type who takes advantage of non-consenting adults.  Then I say let's hang the bastard.)


Says the guy who was so concerned with Trumps extramarital affairs ...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 25, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Every part.


Poor baby, can't verbalize yourself so you just cry out and whine.

t has decimated environmental protections endangering the atmosphere, animals and humans.
t has given tax cuts to the uber wealthy which will alone will cost us trillions.
t has given Kim Jong un relevance on the world stage where he deserves none.
t has sided with Putin over our own intelligence officials.
t has eased sanctions on Russian oligarchs against recommendations and for no apparent reason.
t has shrunk federally protected park lands so oil companies can take the oil there with no payback to the US tax payer.
t reversed the sanctions implemented the day before against North Korea because he likes Kim.

There, see how easy it is to lay out some of the reasons you see a president as bad? Your turn, see if you can do it.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 25, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Every part.


 . . . no wonder you thought Sarah Palin was smart.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 25, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Poor baby, can't verbalize yourself so you just cry out and whine.
> 
> t has decimated environmental protections endangering the atmosphere, animals and humans.
> t has given tax cuts to the uber wealthy which will alone will cost us trillions.
> ...








Is this your idea of intelligence officials?
Trump is smarter than these type of people and it's his job to do what he thinks is good for the country.
Obama had no such thought in his head.
Who is the world leader in producing oil?
You agree what the Kenyan did on his way out of office with the national parks?
Trump got us out of the paris accord and the iran deal.
Trump defeated isis.
Trump has countries paying more into the UN.
Trump is rebuilding our military Obama let go.
Trump stopped the hip hop concerts at the white house.
Have you seen the historic employment numbers?
Have you seen the historic welfare numbers?
Obama is just a cheat and a liar.
How is that club gitmo closure going?
Obama has an ugly wife.
Obama destroyed health care.
Obama bowed to foreign leaders.
Obama was horrible on terrorism.
Obama acted stupidly.
Obama caused a racial division in out country, on purpose.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 25, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . no wonder you thought Sarah Palin was smart.


Hot, smart and patriotic.
Doesn't get much better than that, queerbait.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 25, 2019)

Biden might want to think twice about running for President. 

When the dust settles BO is gonna have to answer some tough questions. Fingers are begining to point to his administration...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 26, 2019)

Say hello to Trump 2020.

*We Can Never Trust Media, FBI, or Intel Community Again*
437
*Schiff Still Believes! Barr Did ‘Job He Applied For… Attempt to Exonerate Mr. Trump’…*
4,255
*…Warren: I Don’t Trust Barr’s Judgment…*
412
*…Booker ‘Not Willing’ to Drop Collusion Hoax…*
194
*…Tlaib: Still Impeaching!…*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 26, 2019)

Looks like buttboy has some fanboys.







*Buttigieg shows signs of emerging from Dem pack...*

_*Gains with crowds, TV spots, campaign cash...*_


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 26, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Hot, smart and patriotic.
> Doesn't get much better than that, queerbait.


Hot? Subjective
Smart? The evidence points the opposite way
Patriotic? Is quitting the office the people elected her to the "patriotic" thing to do?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 26, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Patriotic? Is quitting the office the people elected her to the "patriotic" thing to do?


Ask Obama.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 27, 2019)

Race to the bottom.

Biden rips 'white man's culture'...
https://apnews.com/73e70d011191490d839683b1fc89363f


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 27, 2019)

Why does Biden hate blacks?
Not clean or articulate enough I guess.

Joe Biden Blames Senate 'Bunch of White Guys' for Failing Anita Hill
 
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2019/03/26/joe-biden-blames-senate-bunch-of-white-guys-for-failing-anita-hill/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwjYrsLGr6LhAhVYrZ4KHVmjCKMQlO8DMAN6BAgJEBE&usg=AOvVaw0XKp7LOnid1WWlD7zPIKKR


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 27, 2019)

*Girl, Please: Once-Judgmental Sen. Kamala Harris Suddenly “At a Loss” on Smollett News*
Sister Toldjah
Read More


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 27, 2019)

*News**Radio**Podcasts**BlazeTV*

 


News March 26, 2019

Aaron Colen
* Openly gay Democratic presidential candidate wants to 'broker that peace deal' with Chick-fil-A *
*'I kind of approve of their chicken'*





Pete Buttigieg, the Indiana mayor seeking the Democratic presidential nomination in 2020, said that even though he's openly gay and disagrees with Chick-fil-A's stance on sexuality, he would like to see the fast food chain and the LGBTQ community find some peace and common ground, according to The Hill.


Buttigieg, the mayor of South Bend, told the hosts of the New York City morning radio show "The Breakfast Club" that "I do not approve of their politics, but I kind of approve of their chicken."

"We've got to find a way to use our identities to reach other people," Buttigieg said. "What can we talk about that brings us together? Because I have no clue what it's like to walk in the shoes of so many other people. But I can talk about some of the pieces of what I carry with me and see if it rhymes with their life experience."

*Chick-fil-A always under attack*
Chick-fil-A has been under fire for years from LGBTQ advocates who criticize the CEO's traditional Christian view that marriage is between a man and a woman, and who point out that Chick-fil-A donates to so-called "anti-gay" organizations such as the Fellowship of Christian Athletes, Marriage & Family Foundation, and Family Research Council.

Buttigieg's comments are notable, because nowadays even a tangentially supportive mention of the company can spark backlash. For example, Twitter CEO Jack Dorsey felt compelled to apologize for tweeting out that he ordered food from Chick-fil-A during Pride Month in June of last year.

"You're right. Completely forgot about their background," Dorsey replied to critics who called him out for promoting Chick-fil-A.

Buttigieg doesn't seem to believe that liking Chick-fil-A has to mean hating LGBTQ people.

"Maybe, if nothing else, I can build that bridge," Buttigieg said. "Maybe I'll become in a position to broker that peace deal


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 27, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Hot, smart and patriotic.
> Doesn't get much better than that, queerbait.


You do know by saying, "queerbait", you are making yourself into the judge of what is and what isn't appealing to said queer. So I assume that would be you, not that there is anything wrong with that.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 27, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You do know by saying, "queerbait", you are making yourself into the judge of what is and what isn't appealing to said queer. So I assume that would be you, not that there is anything wrong with that.


You are very homophobic, queer bait.


----------



## espola (Mar 27, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You do know by saying, "queerbait", you are making yourself into the judge of what is and what isn't appealing to said queer. So I assume that would be you, not that there is anything wrong with that.


It's sort of like MS calling people "racist".


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 27, 2019)

Gotta love her optimism.

US News
*Hold my Beto! Stacey Abrams is prepared to leverage the ‘success’ of her loss all the way to 1600 Penn*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 27, 2019)

Beto Endorses Late-Term Abortions, Calls For Ban On AR-15 Sales
11 mins ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://amp.dailycaller.com/2019/03/27/beto-late-term-abortions-ar-15&ved=2ahUKEwjeivarmKPhAhVPqZ4KHdzJBI8QlO8DMAB6BAgIEAU&usg=AOvVaw1C-jd47pYsfj71oX8gQd8U&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 27, 2019)

Stacey Abrams Says ‘Race Plays a Part’ in Hype for Beto Over Herself and Andrew Gillum
2 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/clips/2019/03/27/stacey-abrams-says-race-plays-a-part-in-hype-for-beto-over-herself-and-andrew-gillum/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwjsga2ln6PhAhVDvJ4KHfUSAOQQlO8DMAJ6BAgIEA0&usg=AOvVaw11H26GX1vEynFl23jZWtb5&ampcf=1


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 27, 2019)

espola said:


> It's sort of like MS calling people "racist".


More like you calling someone a liar.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 28, 2019)

Hell hath no fury like an angry black woman who just lost an election because republicans suppressed the vote.

*Abrams Adviser Unloads on Grampa Joe: ‘Wants Her to Save His Ass’ — ’Couldn’t Be Bothered to Endorse’ Her in GA Primary!

’Exploitative’… ’Serious Entitlement’*

An adviser to failed Georgia gubernatorial candidate Stacey Abrams on Wednesday evening ripped former Vice President Joe Biden for his “entitlement” for wanting Abrams “to save his ass” in the 2020 Democratic presidential primary.


----------



## messy (Mar 28, 2019)

espola said:


> It's sort of like MS calling people "racist".


Could be Tourette’s. He and LE spout angry gibberish all the time that makes no sense.
I think he’s spoiled from all his “family” real estate money and feels cranky about it. LE is just senile.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 28, 2019)

messy said:


> Could be Tourette’s. He and LE spout angry gibberish all the time that makes no sense.
> I think he’s spoiled from all his “family” real estate money and feels cranky about it. LE is just senile.


Poppycock.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 28, 2019)

messy said:


> Could be Tourette’s. He and LE spout angry gibberish all the time that makes no sense.
> I think he’s spoiled from all his “family” real estate money and feels cranky about it. LE is just senile.


Must be tough leading a sheltered, pampered life. I wouldn't know, I had to earn what I have.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 28, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Poppycock.


Is that what you crave? Explains the t as father figure syndrome you suffer.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 28, 2019)

messy said:


> Could be Tourette’s. He and LE spout angry gibberish all the time that makes no sense.
> I think he’s spoiled from all his “family” real estate money and feels cranky about it. LE is just senile.


So have you figured out yet if it was Muellers job to exonerate President Trump yet? What about that Comey report on HRC, did you read it all?

 Maybe your Daddy can help you with that. Oh wait.. have your Daddy login as Legend and he can explain to you how things work right here on the forum...


----------



## messy (Mar 28, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> So have you figured out yet if it was Muellers job to exonerate President Trump yet? What about that Comey report on HRC, did you read it all?
> 
> Maybe your Daddy can help you with that. Oh wait.. have your Daddy login as Legend and he can explain to you how things work right here on the forum...


I just know that Mueller said Trump is not exonerated from obstruction by the report and the report hasn’t been released. These are the facts.

Don’t worry though, more will be revealed. So far, only his campaign manager and national security adviser and lawyer and a bunch more are locked up.


----------



## messy (Mar 28, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Must be tough leading a sheltered, pampered life. I wouldn't know, I had to earn what I have.


I love when he said “my family makes more in real estate than you.” Priceless.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 28, 2019)

messy said:


> I love when he said “my family makes more in real estate than you.” Priceless.


Is that what happened to the "my dad's in the FBI", "my dad's an astronaut", "my dad can beat up your dad" kid we all knew in grade school, they grow up to be nutters/t-swallowers?


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 28, 2019)

messy said:


> I just know that Mueller said Trump is not exonerated from obstruction by the report and the report hasn’t been released. These are the facts.
> 
> Don’t worry though, more will be revealed. So far, only his campaign manager and national security adviser and lawyer and a bunch more are locked up.


Wait... the report hasn't been released? Lol!!!!!

That's what you're hanging your hat on? Ok racist boy, you run with that. 

Hey did you read the full Comey report yet?


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 28, 2019)

messy said:


> I love when he said “my family makes more in real estate than you.” Priceless.


That was a retort to you bragging about your real estate income. And if I remember correctly it was they make more in a week then you do in  year. If you want to learn how let me know and maybe they will toss you a crumb...

Not my fault you make poor investments and don't know how to take proper tax write offs.


----------



## messy (Mar 28, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> That was a retort to you bragging about your real estate income. And if I remember correctly it was they make more in a week then you do in  year. If you want to learn how let me know and maybe they will toss you a crumb...
> 
> Not my fault you make poor investments and don't know how to take proper tax write offs.


How about you and i bet 10K on our respective earned income last year? bring your tax return. not money given to you by your daddy. we will go to profeta.


----------



## messy (Mar 28, 2019)

messy said:


> How about you and i bet 10K on our respective earned income last year? bring your tax return. not money given to you by your daddy. we will go to profeta.


and you can't bring daddy's tax return either.  LOL.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 28, 2019)

messy said:


> How about you and i bet 10K on our respective earned income last year? bring your tax return. not money given to you by your daddy. we will go to profeta.


Strike a nerve bud? Did your Mommy and Daddy float you some money to prop up your portfolio again? You know you can't write that off...


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 28, 2019)

messy said:


> and you can't bring daddy's tax return either.  LOL.


Do you even know what a properly filled out return looks like?


----------



## messy (Mar 28, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Do you even know what a properly filled out return looks like?


Nope. I will just bring my W-2 and you bring your return, hows that?


----------



## messy (Mar 28, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Strike a nerve bud? Did your Mommy and Daddy float you some money to prop up your portfolio again? You know you can't write that off...


Forget about my holdings. My W-2 and your tax return. How’s that?


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 28, 2019)

messy said:


> Nope. I will just bring my W-2 and you bring your return, hows that?


Hey racist boy... what's a W2? Is that something broke people get?


----------



## messy (Mar 28, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Hey racist boy... what's a W2? Is that something broke people get?


It’s what I get and for the last several years it’s more than you have on your entire tax return, once you exclude trusts and gifts from your daddy.
Again, would you like to bet $10,000 on it?
How about $1,000? 
Every one of your fellow white nationalists on this site is afraid to bet me or Fries or anybody with a brain. I assume the same is true of you.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 28, 2019)

messy said:


> It’s what I get and for the last several years it’s more than you have on your entire tax return, once you exclude trusts and gifts from your daddy.
> Again, would you like to bet $10,000 on it?
> How about $1,000?
> Every one of your fellow white nationalists on this site is afraid to bet me or Fries or anybody with a brain. I assume the same is true of you.


You mean you people that voted for Hillary?  
The rich ones.
The smart ones. 
Got it.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 28, 2019)

messy said:


> It’s what I get and for the last several years it’s more than you have on your entire tax return, once you exclude trusts and gifts from your daddy.
> Again, would you like to bet $10,000 on it?
> How about $1,000?
> Every one of your fellow white nationalists on this site is afraid to bet me or Fries or anybody with a brain. I assume the same is true of you.


Send me your name and # Mr Racist.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 28, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You mean you people that voted for Hillary?
> The rich ones.
> The smart ones.
> Got it.


The Racist will show up with his Daddys info or he's heading to Staples to pick up some, what are they called again, W2s? I think I got a few of those back in my teens..


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 28, 2019)

messy said:


> It’s what I get and for the last several years it’s more than you have on your entire tax return, once you exclude trusts and gifts from your daddy.
> Again, would you like to bet $10,000 on it?
> How about $1,000?
> Every one of your fellow white nationalists on this site is afraid to bet me or Fries or anybody with a brain. I assume the same is true of you.





Multi Sport said:


> Send me your name and # Mr Racist.


 I understand you have this multiple screen name disorder but did not realize that it would taking you this long to give me your name and number. What is there to think about?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 28, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You mean you people that voted for Hillary?
> The rich ones.
> The smart ones.
> Got it.


Feeling inadequate are ya?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 29, 2019)

*BREAKING: Former Nevada Democratic Lt. Gov. Nominee Accuses Joe Biden of Inappropriate Touching*
Sister Toldjah


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 29, 2019)

*Female Lt. Gov. Nominee: Joe Biden ‘made me feel uneasy, gross, and confused’*
JOHN SEXTON Mar 29, 2019 5:21 PM
 TOP PICK





“My brain couldn’t process what was happening.”


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 29, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Female Lt. Gov. Nominee: Joe Biden ‘made me feel uneasy, gross, and confused’*
> JOHN SEXTON Mar 29, 2019 5:21 PM
> TOP PICK
> 
> ...


*‘made me feel uneasy, gross, and confused’ I'm sure you wake up with that feeling quite often . . . nono does every morning.*


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 29, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> *‘made me feel uneasy, gross, and confused’ I'm sure you wake up with that feeling quite often . . . nono does every morning.*


----------



## messy (Mar 29, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You mean you people that voted for Hillary?
> The rich ones.
> The smart ones.
> Got it.


You mean most people. You can’t characterize them as rich or smart, they come from all backgrounds.  Statistically, however, the educated folks massively favored Hillary, that much is true.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 29, 2019)

messy said:


> You mean most people. You can’t characterize them as rich or smart, they come from all backgrounds.  Statistically, however, the educated folks massively favored Hillary, that much is true.


Thank you for admitting that.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 29, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Thank you for admitting that.


Admitting that more people voted for Hillary? That is a fact. That more college graduates voted for Hillary? That too is a fact. That t was helped by the biggest social media effort ever attempted and that effort was instigated by Russia because they knew he would be much easier on them than Hillary? That also is a fact.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 29, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Admitting that more people voted for Hillary? That is a fact. That more college graduates voted for Hillary? That too is a fact. That t was helped by the biggest social media effort ever attempted and that effort was instigated by Russia because they knew he would be much easier on them than Hillary? That also is a fact.


The smart guys voted for that cunt while she was under investigation by the deep state.
Thanks for admitting that.
Dummy.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 30, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The smart guys voted for that cunt while she was under investigation by the deep state.
> Thanks for admitting that.
> Dummy.


. . . and she was totally exonerated.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 30, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and she was totally exonerated.


Yes,


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 30, 2019)

Disrespect: Democrats Replace POW/MIA Flags With Transgender Flags

Posted at 7:00 am on March 30, 2019 by Bonchie

_ 







Democrats decided to protest President Trump’s decision to not to allow transgender troops by disrespecting those who made enormous sacrifices during times of war. For some reason, this seemed like a good idea when it’s clearly not.





The Washington Examiner gives the details.

Several Democratic lawmakers replaced the POW/MIA flags outside their Capitol Hill offices with transgender equality flags to protest President Trump’s new policy on transgender troops.

The National Center for Transgender Equality sent flags to all members of Congress, including Republicans, to commemorate “Trans Visibility Week,” Fox News reports.

Democratic presidential candidate Sen. Bernie Sanders, I-Vt., tweeted a photo of the door to his congressional office with the transgender equality flag standing in place of the usual black-and-white flag honoring prisoners of war and Americans missing in action.


Normally, every Congressional office has two flags, with the spot on the left being reserved for the flag honoring prisoners of war and those missing in action. As you can see, that flag has been replaced with a “transgender flag.” The new flags were sent to a lot of (possibly all) Democrats and many participated in this stunt by putting them up, including Nancy Pelosi who also replaced her POW/MIA flag.
_


----------



## espola (Mar 30, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Disrespect: Democrats Replace POW/MIA Flags With Transgender Flags
> 
> Posted at 7:00 am on March 30, 2019 by Bonchie
> 
> ...


Who said "I like people who weren't captured"?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 30, 2019)

espola said:


> Who said "I like people who weren't captured"?


You just did.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 30, 2019)

espola said:


> Who said "I like people who weren't captured"?


Any luck with your internet search yet? Such a simple search yet you can't seem to find anything, at least to your liking. I guess you're not as smart as you think you are but that's not news to me...


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 30, 2019)

messy said:


> You mean most people. You can’t characterize them as rich or smart, they come from all backgrounds.  Statistically, however, the educated folks massively favored Hillary, that much is true.


So I guess that proves that even educated people can be stupid and irrational..  or in your case racist.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 30, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yes,
> View attachment 4357


Isn't it funny how these idiots say HRC was totally exonerated? Hilarious...


----------



## nononono (Mar 31, 2019)




----------



## messy (Mar 31, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Isn't it funny how these idiots say HRC was totally exonerated? Hilarious...



What did the Mueller Report say, exactly, when it referenced the term exoneration?

And remind me how many of Hillary’s close associates went to jail?

Like I said, you’re dumb because you choose to be, not because your daddy funds your life.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 31, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Isn't it funny how these idiots say HRC was totally exonerated? Hilarious...


She kinda was, only that's not comeys' job.
The look on her face on election night was good enough for me.
I can believe these hillary voting douchebags are still telling us how smart they are.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 31, 2019)

messy said:


> What did the Mueller Report say, exactly, when it referenced the term exoneration?
> 
> And remind me how many of Hillary’s close associates went to jail?
> 
> Like I said, you’re dumb because you choose to be, not because your daddy funds your life.


Total and complete exoneration.


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 31, 2019)

Se


messy said:


> What did the Mueller Report say, exactly, when it referenced the term exoneration?
> 
> And remind me how many of Hillary’s close associates went to jail?
> 
> Like I said, you’re dumb because you choose to be, not because your daddy funds your life.


Semantics is in the wording... Comey on HRC " she guilty of..." . Guess what, that part that she was guilty of could have landed her in jail. I wonder why she didn't ... maybe we'll find out when LG digs deeper.


----------



## messy (Mar 31, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Total and complete exoneration.


LOL. The opposite, actually. But that’s only if you read his words.


----------



## messy (Mar 31, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Se
> 
> Semantics is in the wording... Comey on HRC " she guilty of..." . Guess what, that part that she was guilty of could have landed her in jail. I wonder why she didn't ... maybe we'll find out when LG digs deeper.


Definitely. And then maybe we will read the Mueller Report and also see if Trump has more jailbirds around him when the federal court in NY weighs in. But keep having wet dreams about Hillary.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 31, 2019)

messy said:


> LOL. The opposite, actually. But that’s only if you read his words.


What did Barr say?


----------



## messy (Mar 31, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What did Barr say?


Who cares?


----------



## espola (Mar 31, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What did Barr say?


"I'm loyal."


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 31, 2019)

messy said:


> Who cares?


He has the last word so I am sure you do.
It's a done deal, your queer buddies in the house have nothing to say about it.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 31, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Total and complete exoneration.


Smollet?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 31, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> He has the last word so I am sure you do.
> It's a done deal, your queer buddies in the house have nothing to say about it.


SDNY


----------



## messy (Mar 31, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> He has the last word so I am sure you do.
> It's a done deal, your queer buddies in the house have nothing to say about it.


Dream on.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 31, 2019)

espola said:


> "I'm loyal."


As Confucius say, erections have consequences.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 31, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> SDNY


DOJ runs that bitch too.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 31, 2019)

messy said:


> Dream on.


So, you think the house is gonna take down Trump?
They better fucking hurry, Trump's on the ballot again so you can kiss the house good bye, especially with all the nutjobs you just elected.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 31, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Smollet?


Whodat?


----------



## Racist Joe (Mar 31, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> As Confucius say, erections have consequences.





Sheriff Joe said:


> Whodat?


And you people say I’m racist...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 31, 2019)

*Mitch McConnell Plans To Change The Rules Again To Confirm Trump Judges*
The GOP leader, who blocked lots of Obama's court picks, is ready to make it easier to confirm district judges now.
By Jennifer Bendery
03/31/2019 02:24 PM ET
_





Senate Majority Leader Mitch McConnell (R-Ky.) abused Senate procedural rules to prevent President Barack Obama from filling court vacancies. Now he wants to get rid of those rules to make it easier to confirm Trump's judges. 
(The National Review)


WASHINGTON ― He changed the rules to make it easier to confirm President Donald Trump’s Supreme Court picks. He tossed out Senate traditions to make it easier to confirm Trump’s circuit judges. So, naturally, Senate Majority Leader Mitch McConnell (R-Ky.) wants to adjust the rules again to make it easier to confirm the rest of Trump’s nominees to lifetime seats on federal courts.

The Senate will vote this week to reduce its debate time for most nominees ― district court judges and lower-level executive nominees ― from 30 hours to two hours. This will not apply to Cabinet secretaries, Supreme Court nominees or circuit court nominees.

Without a whiff of irony, McConnell, whose greatest legacy is denying a Supreme Court seat and dozens of other federal court seats to President Barack Obama, said Thursday that the rule change is necessary because of Democrats’ “unprecedented obstruction” of Trump’s nominees.

“Obstruction for obstruction’s sake,” bemoaned McConnell, who was so Machiavellian about denying Obama the ability to confirm judges that he drove Republicans to block their own nominees and fueled a vacancy crisis on federal courts.
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 31, 2019)

Can any of you smart guys tell me what Lindsey Graham's position in the Senate is?
Exactly.


*Graham Dismisses Trump-Russia Charges: 'He Doesn't Collude with His Own Government'*



_
JEFF POOR 31 Mar 2019 
On this weekend’s broadcast of Fox News Channel’s “Sunday Morning Futures,” Sen. Lindsey Graham (R-SC) offered a glimpse into President Donald Trump’s reaction to the findings in the Mueller report.





Graham said Trump was pleased with the Mueller report and dismissed the notion that Trump could collude with Russia by saying he couldn’t collude with his own government.

“He was very pleased that everything he’d been saying for two years proved to be right,” Graham said. “If you know President Trump — and I have gotten to know him pretty well — there is no way he sat down with the Russians and came up with a plan and followed it. He doesn’t come up with a — he doesn’t collude with his own government. So this whole thing was a — was ridiculous, if you know the president.”
_


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 31, 2019)

messy said:


> Definitely. And then maybe we will read the Mueller Report and also see if Trump has more jailbirds around him when the federal court in NY weighs in. But keep having wet dreams about Hillary.


No politician should be above the law. Trump, HRC... if found guilty they should be prosecuted to the full extent of the law, especially if they are supposed to represent what is best about our country. But that will never happen, will it?


----------



## Multi Sport (Mar 31, 2019)

Just a few minutes long. This "Russian Collusion" may be the Democrats worst nightmare...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 1, 2019)

BUCKING THE BOSSES
*AOC, Pressley rally progressives to fight House Dems’ incumbent-protection scheme*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 1, 2019)

2020 McAuliffe: I Won’t Go on ‘Apology Tour’ for ‘Being Successful White Male’


----------



## nononono (Apr 1, 2019)

messy said:


> What did the Mueller Report say, exactly, when it referenced the term exoneration?
> 
> And remind me how many of Hillary’s close associates went to jail?
> 
> Like I said, you’re dumb because you choose to be, not because your daddy funds your life.









*Democrats are still lookin.....!*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 1, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Democrats are still lookin.....!*


Now that's a friend.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 1, 2019)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 1, 2019)

https://t.co/c2DOUIlHDp

Nothing to see here.


----------



## Multi Sport (Apr 1, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> https://t.co/c2DOUIlHDp
> 
> Nothing to see here.


But she is entitled to the American dream..


----------



## Multi Sport (Apr 1, 2019)

messy said:


> And remind me how many of Hillary’s close associates went to jail?


Thanks for pointing that out. You would think that at least a few of them would have, unless they were being protected by some very wealthy and powerful people. I'm thinking the Dems, especially HRC, are gonna wish they never went down the collusion rabbit hole...


----------



## messy (Apr 1, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Thanks for pointing that out. You would think that at least a few of them would have, unless they were being protected by some very wealthy and powerful people. I'm thinking the Dems, especially HRC, are gonna wish they never went down the collusion rabbit hole...


So wait, so many of his closest cronies are in jail and more investigations loom and what now? She’s scared? Right...


----------



## messy (Apr 1, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> https://t.co/c2DOUIlHDp
> 
> Nothing to see here.


Good story, bro’!


----------



## messy (Apr 1, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


>


All he has to do is brag about grabbing her pussy and he’ll get elected.
Oh but wait, that’s for the idiots, not us.


----------



## Multi Sport (Apr 1, 2019)

messy said:


> So wait, so many of his closest cronies are in jail and more investigations loom and what now? She’s scared? Right...





messy said:


> So wait, so many of his closest cronies are in jail and more investigations loom and what now? She’s scared? Right...


My guess is she is. Her, her lying cheating husband, Obama, the former AG under Obama...yea they are worried.


----------



## messy (Apr 1, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> My guess is she is. Her, her lying cheating husband, Obama, the former AG under Obama...yea they are worried.


Of course. Lock her up. I remember. It's what the idiots scream, while all the Trump people actually get locked up...proving our national intelligence.
It's the same idiots who like a president who talks about people's physical traits to insult them. Truly incomprehensible.


An awful lot of those Trump folks are sure locked up. Big ones, like his lawyer and his campaign manager and National Security Advisor. Hard to believe. How many more?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 1, 2019)

messy said:


> All he has to do is brag about grabbing her pussy and he’ll get elected.
> Oh but wait, that’s for the idiots, not us.


nutters don't do hugs, sincere emotion (frantic emotion yes, sincere no) or positive support. They prefer violence, crude behavior and sexual assault, even nutter women like it as they crave any attention they can get.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 1, 2019)

messy said:


> Of course. Lock her up. I remember. It's what the idiots scream, while all the Trump people actually get locked up...proving our national intelligence.
> It's the same idiots who like a president who talks about people's physical traits to insult them. Truly incomprehensible.
> 
> 
> An awful lot of those Trump folks are sure locked up. Big ones, like his lawyer and his campaign manager and National Security Advisor. Hard to believe. How many more?


For collusion or obstruction?
Anything related to the trump campaign?


----------



## nononono (Apr 1, 2019)

messy said:


> So wait, so many of his closest cronies are in jail and more investigations loom and what now? She’s scared? Right...



*Here " Messy " History.....let me help you with some 20/20 vision....*

*All of the Democratic " Plants " were charged with lying and falsification of*
*documents....especially the ones YOU love to Hate.....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 1, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> nutters don't do hugs, sincere emotion (frantic emotion yes, sincere no) or positive support. They prefer violence, crude behavior and sexual assault, even nutter women like it as they crave any attention they can get.


Do you know where you wife is right now?


----------



## messy (Apr 1, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Here " Messy " History.....let me help you with some 20/20 vision....*
> 
> *All of the Democratic " Plants " were charged with lying and falsification of*
> *documents....especially the ones YOU love to Hate.....*


That's why they went to jail, right? But it's a secret? Manafort, Flynn, Cohen, Papadopolous, Stone...those were public. The Dems weren't.  Hey Cuckoos!


----------



## nononono (Apr 1, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> nutters don't do hugs, sincere emotion (frantic emotion yes, sincere no) or positive support. They prefer violence, crude behavior and sexual assault, even nutter women like it as they crave any attention they can get.


*I'm glad you pointed/projected out your short comings/tendencies for all to *
*witness.....lately your posts have been quite the window to YOUR soul.*


----------



## messy (Apr 1, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> For collusion or obstruction?
> Anything related to the trump campaign?


You mean like lying to the FBI  about conversations with the Russian ambassador? No, not at all. LOL!!!


----------



## nononono (Apr 1, 2019)

messy said:


> That's why they went to jail, right? But it's a secret? Manafort, Flynn, Cohen, Papadopolous, Stone...those were public. The Dems weren't.  Hey Cuckoos!



*Once again your lack of schooling shows up through out another post......*

*Poor Poor " Messy " Financial......*

*Will your world come apart when Dozens of # 44's administration are swinging*
*in the gallows 206 miles south/southwest of the Florida Coastline......*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 1, 2019)

messy said:


> You mean like lying to the FBI  about conversations with the Russian ambassador? No, not at all. LOL!!!


I will take that as a no.


----------



## nononono (Apr 1, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I will take that as a no.



*Hello ...?*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 1, 2019)

James Comey 

*✔* @Comey 




I’m in. We need someone in the middle. #2020


 20.3K 
12:25 PM - Apr 1, 2019


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 1, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Once again your lack of schooling shows up through out another post......*
> 
> *Poor Poor " Messy " Financial......*
> 
> ...


Now you are talking about a lynching. You might not be a racist but all the racist think you are.


----------



## nononono (Apr 1, 2019)

QUOTE="Sheriff Joe, post: 258096, member: 1585"

 

James Comey 
*✔* @Comey 
I’m in. We need someone in the middle. #2020
20.3K 
12:25 PM - Apr 1, 2019

/QUOTE









*Where's a Speeding parcel truck when you need it......*


----------



## nononono (Apr 1, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Now you are talking about a lynching. You might not be a racist but all the racist think you are.



*Even with both feet firmly planted on the planet you're a loose article.....*

*Psssssst: Military Base.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 2, 2019)

Democrat Pete Buttigieg May Be Too White and Not Gay Enough but He Still Likes Killing Babies
https://www.redstate.com/streiff/2019/04/01/democrat-pete-buttigieg-may-white-not-gay-enough-still-likes-killing-babies/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 2, 2019)

'It's not just the economy, stupid'
APRIL 2, 2019
One party is in disarray, and it's the Democrats.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/04/its_not_just_the_economy_stupid.html


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 2, 2019)

messy said:


> You mean like lying to the FBI  about conversations with the Russian ambassador? No, not at all. LOL!!!


I wonder how many votes were colluded in that conversation?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 2, 2019)

messy said:


> Of course. Lock her up. I remember. It's what the idiots scream, while all the Trump people actually get locked up...proving our national intelligence.
> It's the same idiots who like a president who talks about people's physical traits to insult them. Truly incomprehensible.
> 
> 
> An awful lot of those Trump folks are sure locked up. Big ones, like his lawyer and his campaign manager and National Security Advisor. Hard to believe. How many more?


Big ones?


----------



## messy (Apr 2, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Big ones?


You know it doesn't take 400 pages to say "innocent." 
More fun to come, for sure!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 2, 2019)

messy said:


> You know it doesn't take 400 pages to say "innocent."
> More fun to come, for sure!


Do you really think after spending 30,000.000 he is gonna release a 10 page report?


----------



## nononono (Apr 2, 2019)

messy said:


> You know it doesn't take 400 pages to say "innocent."
> More fun to come, for sure!


*Go buy a Lotto ticket, you’ll have better odds “ wishing “.......*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 2, 2019)

Howard Schultz: Dems ‘Out of Touch,’ ‘Policies Are Not Realistic’


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 2, 2019)

'IT IS CORRUPTED'
*Senate Dems DiFi, Gillibrand introduce measure to dump Electoral College*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 2, 2019)

*2020: Bernie Raises $18.2 Million in Q1

900,000 Individual Donors… Avg. $20 — Down from $27 in ’16!

…50% Bigger Haul Than Kamala’s*

Sen. Bernie Sanders (I-VT) raised $18.2 million in the first 41 days of his campaign, according to campaign manager Faiz Shakir


----------



## Nonononono (Apr 2, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *…50% Bigger Haul Than Kamala’s*


*Nonononono = 5 No’s*
nononono = 4 no’s


----------



## nononono (Apr 2, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> *Nonononono = 5 No’s*
> nononono = 4 no’s


----------



## Nonononono (Apr 2, 2019)

nononono said:


>


You seriously need to work on your fishing analogies. Oh wait. You have but 4 no’s, therefore unable to rival my 5 No’s.


----------



## nononono (Apr 2, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> You seriously need to work on your fishing analogies. Oh wait.
> You have but 4 no’s, therefore unable to rival my 5 No’s.



*Nah....not at all...you continue to bite.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 2, 2019)

Democratic Proposal: Hey, Let's Eliminate Criminal Penalties for Illegal Immigration -- and End Most Detentions
Guy Benson


----------



## nononono (Apr 2, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Democratic Proposal: Hey, Let's Eliminate Criminal Penalties for Illegal Immigration -- and End Most Detentions
> Guy Benson



*I say eliminate the Democrats power....*


----------



## Andy Dukes (Apr 3, 2019)

Kobuchar is going to run on simple fixes.  Seems a bit pandering but what politics isn't?

https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/sen-amy-klobuchar-sees-roads-and-levees-as-an-unglitzy-path-to-the-presidency/2019/04/02/6f62d8c0-50a4-11e9-8d28-f5149e5a2fda_story.html?utm_term=.d38bf41bf7e7


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 3, 2019)

Watching C-SPAN and almost every caller, Democrat, independent and republican are pro trump, pro wall and anti Democrat.
The host doesn't even know what to do or say.
Too Funny.

Then a genius from ILLINOIS calls and wants more blacks, Mexicans and Chinese as reporters to better represent the American public.

You people are toast in 2020.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 3, 2019)

Stacey Abrams: My Election Was 'Stolen,' 'We Won'
 
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/clips/2019/04/03/stacey-abrams-my-election-was-stolen-we-won/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwiAyKqth7XhAhUFP6wKHZrED60QlO8DMAN6BAgJEBE&usg=AOvVaw0tJqNEvDy-vPtLUvh9lBf2


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 3, 2019)

*Beto O’Rourke Paid His And His Wife’s Company $110,000 In Campaign Funds*
April 4th, 2019
_





Democratic presidential candidate Beto O'Rourke talks with voters during his second day of campaigning for the 2020 nomination at Central Park Coffee Company March 15, 2019 in Mount Pleasant, Iowa. After losing a long-shot race for U.S. Senate to Ted Cruz (R-TX), the 46-year-old O'Rourke is making his first campaign swing through Iowa after jumping into a crowded Democratic field. (Photo by Chip Somodevilla/Getty Images)


EL PASO, Texas — Democratic presidential candidate Beto O’Rourke paid roughly $110,000 in campaign funds to a web development company while either he or his wife owned it, public records show.

Beto for Texas paid Stanton Street Technology Group $58,544 during the 2011-12 election cycle, $39,060 during the 2013-14 cycle, $9,290 in the 2015-16 cycle and $32,778 during the 2017-18 cycle, according to Federal Election Commission (FEC) records reviewed by The Daily Caller News Foundation.
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 4, 2019)

A True Politician: Beto's Been Funneling Campaign Donations To A Company He Owns
https://www.redstate.com/slee/2019/04/04/true-politician-beto-funneling-campaign-funds-company-owns/


----------



## messy (Apr 4, 2019)

Where’s that Mueller Report? Trump is scsred, still.


----------



## messy (Apr 4, 2019)

Remind me, is Trump building a wall? Or declaring a national emergency? Or closing the southern border? 
No? No? No? 
That’s what I thought.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 4, 2019)

messy said:


> Where’s that Mueller Report? Trump is scsred, still.


They are still editing it, they need more magic markers.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 4, 2019)

messy said:


> Remind me, is Trump building a wall? Or declaring a national emergency? Or closing the southern border?
> No? No? No?
> That’s what I thought.


You think that's a good thing?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 4, 2019)

Fat Jerry Nadler Gives Secret Briefings to Dark Money Donors but There Is Nothing to See
https://www.redstate.com/streiff/2019/04/04/fat-jerry-nadler-gives-secret-briefings-dark-money-donors-nothing-see/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 4, 2019)

messy said:


> Where’s that Mueller Report? Trump is scsred, still.


I found out for you, love the American Government.

Rand Paul Blocks Mueller Resolution Again, Demands Obama/Clinton 2016 Election Dealings Alongside

Posted at 9:15 pm on April 04, 2019 by Brandon Morse

_ 







Sen. Rand Paul (R-Ky) has blocked a resolution to release the Mueller report again, arguing that full transparency should be aimed for instead of partisan oneupmanship, and demanding the release of documents that detail the Obama administration’s involvement in the 2016 election.





According to The Hill, vice chairman of the Senate Intelligence Committee Sen. Mark Warner (D-Va.) asked his fellow lawmakers to vote to approve the resolution to release the documents in full in order to “fully understand what the Russians were trying to do” and for transparency reasons for the American people.

However, Paul has also aimed at transparency, and once again voted down the resolution on Thursday after Warner refused to make public any dealings former President Barack Obama and his administration had with the Clinton campaign during the 2016 elections:

Paul objected because Warner wouldn’t agree to amend the nonbinding House-passed resolution to include provisions calling for the public release of communications between several Obama-era officials including former President Obama, former FBI Director James Comey and former CIA Director John Brennan.
Paul argued that Congress still needs to figure out the “entire story” including the origins of the investigation into President Trump‘s campaign and a controversial research dossier compiled against then-candidate Trump.

“I think it’s very important that we not turn our country into this back and forth where each successive party tries to use the apparatus of government to investigate the previous president,” Paul said.
“What we don’t know is was President Obama told that the evidence to get this investigation started was paid for by the Hillary Clinton campaign? We need to know that,” Paul continued.
Senate rules say that one Senator can block a resolution, and Paul fully intends to use this power until Democrats agree to release information that would give us a much larger understanding of what happened during the 2016 elections.
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 4, 2019)

This bitch fits right in with you people.

Pete Buttigieg: Hey, sorry for saying “all lives matter”
https://hotair.com/archives/2019/04/04/pete-buttigieg-hey-sorry-saying-lives-matter/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 4, 2019)

messy said:


> Where’s that Mueller Report? Trump is scsred, still.


I found the Mueller report, this time I am not kidding, it's under audit, like Mr Trump's tax returns.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 4, 2019)

Why is there such an emergency to see Mueller's report? Everyone said let Mueller take his time and do a complete investigation, 2 years worth and now they're in a fucking  hurry.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 5, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Fat Jerry Nadler Gives Secret Briefings to Dark Money Donors but There Is Nothing to See
> https://www.redstate.com/streiff/2019/04/04/fat-jerry-nadler-gives-secret-briefings-dark-money-donors-nothing-see/


Why are you so concerned about appearance? You are one shallow ho.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 5, 2019)

Slavery Reparations-Part I
https://www.redstate.com/darth641/2019/04/04/slavery-reparations-part/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 5, 2019)

Slavery Reparations-Part II
https://www.redstate.com/darth641/2019/04/05/slavery-reparations-part-ii/


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 5, 2019)




----------



## nononono (Apr 5, 2019)

Andy Dukes said:


> Kobuchar is going to run on simple fixes.  Seems a bit pandering but what politics isn't?
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/sen-amy-klobuchar-sees-roads-and-levees-as-an-unglitzy-path-to-the-presidency/2019/04/02/6f62d8c0-50a4-11e9-8d28-f5149e5a2fda_story.html?utm_term=.d38bf41bf7e7



*When she's not abusing her staff.......*


----------



## messy (Apr 5, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


>


Where do I sign up for your dumbshit, red-baiting, racist meme group? I like to know who the idiots are in our country. You know, the same ones who like a president who can't pronounce "origin" and who says his dad was born in Germany when he was born in The Bronx. The idiots...you know.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 5, 2019)

messy said:


> Where do I sign up for your dumbshit, red-baiting, racist meme group? I like to know who the idiots are in our country. You know, the same ones who like a president who can't pronounce "origin" and who says his dad was born in Germany when he was born in The Bronx. The idiots...you know.


There is of course a small study sample in here, but I really can't believe they are all as stupid as our test group is.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 5, 2019)

BOMBSHELL: Gillibrand's Family Was Just Outed as Sex Cult Members. Where's the Media's Trump-Level Scrutiny?
https://www.redstate.com/alexparker/2019/04/05/will-medias-trump-level-scrutiny-apply-kirsten-gillibrands-fathers-sex-cult/


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 5, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> BOMBSHELL: Gillibrand's Family Was Just Outed as Sex Cult Members. Where's the Media's Trump-Level Scrutiny?
> https://www.redstate.com/alexparker/2019/04/05/will-medias-trump-level-scrutiny-apply-kirsten-gillibrands-fathers-sex-cult/


redstate? there's your answer right there, might as well be infowars, hannity or butt-tucker.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 5, 2019)

messy said:


> Where do I sign up for your dumbshit, red-baiting, racist meme group? I like to know who the idiots are in our country. You know, the same ones who like a president who can't pronounce "origin" and who says his dad was born in Germany when he was born in The Bronx. The idiots...you know.


I will inform you as i see fit.
Otherwise, you're on your own.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 6, 2019)

AOC Responds to Criticism of Her Fake Southern Black Accent and She’s Not Happy
https://www.redstate.com/bonchie/2019/04/06/aoc-responds-criticism-fake-accent/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 6, 2019)

AOC mocked for ‘accent’ at Sharpton event; compared to Hillary Clinton
7 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.foxnews.com/politics/aoc-mocked-for-accent-at-sharpton-event-compared-to-hillary-clinton.amp&ved=2ahUKEwjb39T-rrvhAhVGIKwKHZzSCLUQ0PADMAJ6BAgBEA4&usg=AOvVaw3QJ2YiYWP4I3efZ8T6KEHL&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 6, 2019)

Race baiting criminal tax dodging liar demands 2020 libs kiss his ass.

2020 Dems bend the knee to Al Sharpton at National Action Network convention
APRIL 5, 2019
The convention is a mecca of identity politics, and candidates appeared to try to claim the mantle of "most radical."
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/04/2020_dems_bend_the_knee_to_al_sharpton_at_national_action_network_convention.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 6, 2019)

Beto O'Rourke Makes 5 Misleading Claims In Less Than 1-Minute
https://www.dailywire.com/news/45651/beto-orourke-makes-5-misleading-claims-less-1-ryan-saavedra


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 6, 2019)

HAWORTH: America Doesn't Like Losers. Why Would They Vote For Them?
 
https://www.dailywire.com/news/45650/haworth-america-doesnt-losers-why-would-they-vote-ian-haworth


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 6, 2019)

*Beto: Amnesty for Illegals Will Make Angel Families 'Demonstrably Safer'*



_

JOHN BINDER 6 Apr 2019 
*Former Rep. Beto O’Rourke (D-TX), a 2020 Democrat presidential candidate, says giving amnesty to all 11 to 22 million illegal aliens will make American citizens — and specifically, the Angel Families who have lost loved ones to illegal alien crime — “demonstrably safer” in the United States.*



During a town hall in Iowa this week, O’Rourke was asked about the thousands of Angel Families who have lost children, parents, grandparents, relatives, and friends to crimes committed by illegal aliens living in the U.S.


O’Rourke said, in response, that his plan to amnesty all illegal aliens living in the U.S. will make Angel Families and American citizens “demonstrably safer.” O’Rourke said he would only deport illegal aliens after they have committed a crime against an American citizen.
The exchange went as follows:

*IOWA VOTER*: I know you are for tearing down existing wall … and you’re basically for open borders. *Have you ever met any Angel Moms here in Iowa? There’s a woman by the name of Michelle Root*, about a hundred miles east of here. And *her daughter Sarah was killed by a drunk illegal alien right after she graduated from college … what would you tell her about your immigration stance?* [Emphasis added]

*BETO O’ROURKE*: *First I would tell her — through you if you could get this message to her — that I am deeply sorry for your loss*. And I would also share with you that I think I understand the spirit of your question, but the premise is incorrect. I’m not for open borders. I do think there are places where physical barriers along the 2,000-mile U.S.-Mexican border makes sense. [Emphasis added]

…

*We will be demonstrably safer when we know who is in this country and right now there are millions, there are millions in those shadows that we know nothing about today*. *Give them the chance to get right with the law. Come into the light of day*. Contribute even more to the success of this country. If they have committed crimes, deport them back to their countries of origin. But *if they are contributing to the success of our country, they’re raising U.S.-citizen children, let’s offer them a future here in the United States of America*. [Emphasis added]

O’Rourke’s response to Angel Families comes as multiple Americans have been allegedly killed and murdered by illegal aliens over the last few months.
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 7, 2019)

*Race to the bottom.*

BERNIE: LET FELONS IN PRISON VOTE
https://www.desmoinesregister.com/story/news/elections/presidential/caucus/2019/04/06/bernie-sanders-says-states-should-felon-voting-rights-election-2020-iowa-caucus/3388679002/


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 7, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Race to the bottom.*
> 
> BERNIE: LET FELONS IN PRISON VOTE
> https://www.desmoinesregister.com/story/news/elections/presidential/caucus/2019/04/06/bernie-sanders-says-states-should-felon-voting-rights-election-2020-iowa-caucus/3388679002/


You really are gullible.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 7, 2019)

This bitch is already at the bottom, 
big fat loser bottom.
*Heartbeat Bill Is 'Evil'*



_





PAM KEY 7 Apr 2019 

Sunday on MSNBC’s “AM Joy,” 2018 Georgia Democratic gubernatorial candidate Stacey Abrams said the Georgia “fetal heartbeat” bill that would ban abortion as soon as a doctor can detect a fetal heartbeat was “evil.”





While discussing a potential filming boycott in Georgia if the bill becomes law, Abrams said, “We have to be a state that is not only friendly to businesses we have to be friendly to  the women who work in businesses. You should not have to worry about you ability to controlling your bodily autonomy because the governor has pushed such an abominable and evil bill that is so restrictive. It’s not only bad for morality and our humanity, it’s bad for business.”
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 7, 2019)

WOWS? LoL.

You people are toast.

Warren wows Nevada with talk on race, prison, and weed: 'We have criminalized too much behavior'
by Marissa Higgins, Daily Kos Staff 152 178
https://m.dailykos.com/stories/1848432


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 8, 2019)

Democrat Beto O'Rourke Calls Israeli PM Benjamin Netanyahu a 'Racist'
10 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2019/04/07/democrat-beto-orourke-calls-israeli-pm-benjamin-netanyahu-a-racist/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwil6qCvtcDhAhVNEawKHXD2C8IQlO8DMAV6BAgJEBk&usg=AOvVaw0MDTmDgEjb3Ktw7410JuYJ


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 8, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Democrat Beto O'Rourke Calls Israeli PM Benjamin Netanyahu a 'Racist'
> 10 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2019/04/07/democrat-beto-orourke-calls-israeli-pm-benjamin-netanyahu-a-racist/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwil6qCvtcDhAhVNEawKHXD2C8IQlO8DMAV6BAgJEBk&usg=AOvVaw0MDTmDgEjb3Ktw7410JuYJ


Nut'n yahoo is an extremist, a divider and not a true representation of what Israel is all about . . . same can be said of t.


----------



## nononono (Apr 8, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> There is of course a small study sample in here, but I really can't believe they are all as stupid as our test group is.


*You are the " Pointman " for the test group.....*


----------



## nononono (Apr 8, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You really are gullible.


*And you are not ?*

*Democratic Koolaid is your staple for liquid intake.......*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 8, 2019)

Is this the same Beto?
I wonder if he called sharton a racist last week?
Sharton hates Jews you know.
"Diamond merchants" I believe.
 

Beto O'Rourke: Netanyahu is 'racist,' doesn't represent 'true will of the Israeli people'
CNN.com - 14 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://amp.cnn.com/cnn/2019/04/07/politics/beto-orourke-israel-netanyahu/index.html&ved=2ahUKEwicwsrJ5sHhAhUlJTQIHdWQBsEQiJQBMAB6BAgJEAQ&usg=AOvVaw0vkpOJ2BceY7cAnZwYe9Et&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 8, 2019)

Another dumb white guy?

Eric Swalwell Announces 2020 Presidential Run
3 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2019/04/08/eric-swalwell-announces-2020-presidential-run/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwjm_oSH_8HhAhUGvKwKHU5uAhIQlO8DMAF6BAgKEAk&usg=AOvVaw3AxoAV49ycTWHSjfR2gCG1&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 9, 2019)

Rep. Eric Swalwell joins the clown car posse of Democrats running for president
APRIL 9, 2019
Another obscure congressmen entertains delusions of grandeur.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/04/rep_eric_swalwell_joins_the_clown_car_posse_of_democrats_running_for_president.html


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 9, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Nut'n yahoo is an extremist, a divider and not a true representation of what Israel is all about . . . same can be said of t.


Same can be said of you, ya wanker.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 10, 2019)

Joe Biden Is Not Moderate. He's Far, Far Left.
JONATHON MOSELEY
Laughably, Biden is talked about as the "moderate" Democrat candidate for president. In reality, he's only the best fake of the bunch.
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2019/04/joe_biden_is_not_moderate_hes_far_far_left.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 11, 2019)

Truly Awful People
9 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://townhall.com/columnists/derekhunter/2019/04/11/truly-awful-people-n2544585?amp=true&ved=2ahUKEwiQiL-xj8jhAhVHsp4KHYVnAj4QlO8DMAJ6BAgPEA0&usg=AOvVaw0CFAb-g1MMnxbxtycGI1Jz&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 11, 2019)

That Annoying Pete Buttigieg Guy Is Just Another Liberal Hack
9 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://townhall.com/columnists/kurtschlichter/2019/04/11/that-annoying-pete-buttigieg-guy-is-just-another-liberal-hack-n2544486?amp=true&ved=2ahUKEwiQiL-xj8jhAhVHsp4KHYVnAj4QlO8DMAZ6BAgPEB0&usg=AOvVaw0BRA9XHpwcTaUX6nxtNUc8


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 11, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> That Annoying Pete Buttigieg Guy Is Just Another Liberal Hack
> 9 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://townhall.com/columnists/kurtschlichter/2019/04/11/that-annoying-pete-buttigieg-guy-is-just-another-liberal-hack-n2544486?amp=true&ved=2ahUKEwiQiL-xj8jhAhVHsp4KHYVnAj4QlO8DMAZ6BAgPEB0&usg=AOvVaw0BRA9XHpwcTaUX6nxtNUc8


He both intrigues and scares you, a potent combination.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 12, 2019)

*Are there any libs that aren't lying crooks?*
*You people are toast in 2020.*

Sore Loser Stacey Abrams Just Got Hit with an Investigation Announcement, & a Subpoena’s Coming Soon

Posted at 9:28 am on April 12, 2019 by Alex Parker

_ 










Stacey Abrams is creating a very sour legacy for herself.

The Georgia gubernatorial contender…what’s that word? Oh, yeah — lost — in November, after making it clear she was in favor of confiscating rifles from the state’s citizenry. Leading up to the election, which she — what was it again? Oh yeah, lost — she made it equally clear she refused to be transparent about her firearm-seizing plans (here and here). That’s a recipe for…losing.

Yet, she can’t seem to remember that she lost. Or to accept it.

Hence, for months after the defeat, she raged against the unfair machine, crying corruption and dirty tricks (here, here, here, and here). And subsequently making herself look — in my opinion — substantially not good. She refused to accept that the Peach state didn’t wanna sample the sweet nectar of a gun-confiscatin’ governor.





Add absurd posturing from people like Hillary Clinton, and you had a real stinkfest (here).

Now the fruit’s grown more rotten with the advent of an investigation into Abrams by Georgia’s state ethics commission.


Stefan Ritter — who stepped down after being accused of watching porn at work — was alleged to have ordered staff to stall any probes into elections campaign impropriety.

But David Emadi ain’t stallin’.

Unsurprisingly, Stacey’s team is claiming any charges of wrongdoing is baloney. Former campaign manager Luren Groh-Wargo told The Atlanta Journal-Constitution the whole thing is an abuse of power:

“The Abrams campaign worked diligently to ensure compliance throughout the election and, had we been notified of any irregularities, would have immediately taken action to rectify them. The new ethics chief — a Kemp donor and former Republican Party leader — is using his power to threaten and lob baseless partisan accusations at the former Abrams campaign when they should be focused on real problems like the unethical ties between the governor’s office and voting machine lobbyists instead.”

An appearance of potential partisanship is there — David Emadi formerly served as an officer in the Douglas County Republican Party, and all the politicians he’s fingering for investigation (including Atlanta mayoral candidates) are Democrats.

Regardless, Emadi’s in charge, and the wheels are turning — moving distinctly toward Stacey Abrams:





“What I can say about the investigation into the Abrams campaign is, in the relatively near future, I expect we will be issuing subpoenas for bank and finance records of both Miss Abrams and various PACs and special-interest groups that were affiliated with her campaign.”

Scrutiny looms, for a lady who’s relentlessly cried foul since her crushing defeat. It’s brought all the wrong kind of attention to her, which only makes news of the probe resonate more loudly across the political arena. If the investigation moves far forward, its negative light upon the 2020 hopeful (here) will continue to be amplified by her blaming of others for her gubernatorial fail.
_


----------



## nononono (Apr 14, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Are there any libs that aren't lying crooks?*
> *You people are toast in 2020.*
> 
> Sore Loser Stacey Abrams Just Got Hit with an Investigation Announcement, & a Subpoena’s Coming Soon
> ...



*Melanin content/Racism in 3.....2.....1*

*The color card is beyond old. *

*A crime is a crime any and all times....*


----------



## messy (Apr 14, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Melanin content/Racism in 3.....2.....1*
> 
> *The color card is beyond old. *
> 
> *A crime is a crime any and all times....*


You don’t like the browning of America?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 14, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Melanin content/Racism in 3.....2.....1*
> 
> *The color card is beyond old. *
> 
> *A crime is a crime any and all times....*


You gotta go with what you know.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 14, 2019)

messy said:


> You don’t like the browning of America?


It's the illegal browning we don't care for.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 14, 2019)

So, will it be the queer mayor, the fake Mexican open border millionaire or this crazy fuck?

PATHETIC! Eric Swalwell’s first presidential rally has only a few dozen people watching on Facebook Live
 
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://twitchy.com/gregp-3534/2019/04/14/pathetic-eric-swalwells-first-presidential-rally-has-only-a-few-dozen-people-watching-on-facebook-live/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwi_zf2ZmdHhAhUEUKwKHRzCA3sQlO8DMAZ6BAgJEB0&usg=AOvVaw23rmzge35eUrbBMn4vLpYR


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 15, 2019)

TheBlaze
Twice failed presidential candidate Hillary Clinton tells Dems how they should campaign to beat Trump
23 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.theblaze.com/news/2019/04/14/hillary-clinton-advice-2020-democrats/amp&ved=2ahUKEwiCxL63ndLhAhVL0KwKHURICD0QlO8DMAd6BAgIECE&usg=AOvVaw0dfh2BQTl4HqWq61F4Wh3D


----------



## messy (Apr 15, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> It's the illegal browning we don't care for.


It's browning either way...and fast!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 15, 2019)

Pelosi Shrugs Off Socialism Taking Over Dem Party -- 'That's Like Five People'
10 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/clips/2019/04/14/pelosi-shrugs-off-socialism-taking-over-dem-party-thats-like-five-people/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwilseagoNLhAhVDX60KHVm6AR4QlO8DMAV6BAgIEBk&usg=AOvVaw3tZ4jPFMtpSONkbrouj85S


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 15, 2019)

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2019/04/14/sanctuary-cities-welcome-illegal-aliens-38k-veterans-homeless/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwilseagoNLhAhVDX60KHVm6AR4QlO8DMAZ6BAgIEB0&usg=AOvVaw2pPca4jpcyDDg9RscAK3gC
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2019/04/14/sanctuary-cities-welcome-illegal-aliens-38k-veterans-homeless/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwilseagoNLhAhVDX60KHVm6AR4QlO8DMAZ6BAgIEB0&usg=AOvVaw2pPca4jpcyDDg9RscAK3gC


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 15, 2019)

The Left's New Teflon Candidate.
ANDREW SOLOMON
Pete Buttigieg is gay, and that's all that matters. 
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2019/04/the_lefts_new_teflon_candidate.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 15, 2019)

Supporters Cheer Pete Buttigieg Kissing Husband Chasten at 2020 Campaign Kick Off
 
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2019/04/15/supporters-cheer-pete-buttigieg-kissing-husband-chasten-at-2020-campaign-kick-off/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwjFi9b2wNPhAhWeITQIHY3QB-QQlO8DMAN6BAgHEBE&usg=AOvVaw3pi_S8ivRiEgs27h3rUDIq


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 15, 2019)

Ohio Democrat Advocates Race-Based Extermination? Pushes to Exempt Black Babies From the State’s Pro-Life Law

Posted at 8:50 pm on April 15, 2019 by Alex Parker

_ 










Does the Left hope to abort black babies in particular?

They’ve made some moves toward doing so.

The WNBA ran a campaign last May to promote Planned Parenthood (here). In August, a Texas abortion clinic sponsored a billboard telling minority mothers to #TrustBlackWomen and abort their babies because “abortion is self-care” (here).

And now, a Democratic politician in Ohio wants to except black babies from the state’s fetal heartbeat bill.

State Rep. Janine Boyd evidently wants as many specifically-black babies as possible to be aborted, as reported by LifeNews:

On Tuesday during a state House Health Committee meeting, [Janine] proposed Amendment 0291 to add the exemption.

Boyd likened restrictions on abortion to slavery as she urged her fellow lawmakers to support the measure.

…

“Black slaves were once treated like cattle and put out to stud in order to create generations of more slaves,” she said. “Our country is not far enough beyond our history to legislate as if it is.”

Mark Harrington — president of the pro-life Created Equal — called out Janine’s apparent desire for race-based extermination:

“Referencing abortion to avoid consigning children to slavery, she seems to suggest black children today should likewise not be born—which is exactly the purpose of her amendment. Every human being is valuable regardless of the color of his or her skin. To suggest that only black babies should be killed in Ohio is shocking racism not befitting of a representative of the Ohio House.”

Yep.

Ohio’s bill is significant:





The heartbeat bill passed the state legislature Thursday. It would prohibit abortions after an unborn baby’s heartbeat is detectable, about six weeks of pregnancy, in Ohio. Because many women do not even know they are pregnant at this early stage, the legislation could protect almost all unborn babies in Ohio if it goes into effect.

But it won’t protect black babies, if Democrat Janine Boyd can help it.

What would happen if a Republican tried to exempt black children from an abortion law? I think we all know it wouldn’t be nothing.
_


----------



## nononono (Apr 15, 2019)

messy said:


> You don’t like the browning of America?


*Hey " Messy " financial ....Yeah YOU !*
*Does Melanin content dictate character .....?*


----------



## nononono (Apr 15, 2019)

messy said:


> It's browning either way...and fast!


*Who frickin cares.....*

*Character or lack there of is what's destroying the heart and soul of America....*

*What's very sad is you have NO idea of what I am pointing out....thus your unintelligent posts.*


----------



## messy (Apr 15, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Who frickin cares.....*
> 
> *Character or lack there of is what's destroying the heart and soul of America....*
> 
> *What's very sad is you have NO idea of what I am pointing out....thus your unintelligent posts.*


You prove your complete lack of character daily on this board with your hate-mothering conspiracy theories and your rants against “criminal” democrats.


----------



## nononono (Apr 16, 2019)

messy said:


> You prove your complete lack of character daily on this board with your hate-mothering conspiracy theories and your rants against “criminal” democrats.


*The TRUTH stings doesn’t it.......especially as you witness 
the “ noose “ tightening on Democrats*.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 16, 2019)

Just another confused crazy lib.

Pete Buttigieg Knocks Own Supporters for Being Too White
8 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2019/04/15/pete-buttigieg-knocks-own-supporters-for-being-too-white/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwibweOwxdThAhUQO60KHXXWCHsQlO8DMAB6BAgJEAU&usg=AOvVaw2SEx1RbiiaY855kdBIp2vu&ampcf=1


----------



## messy (Apr 16, 2019)

nononono said:


> *The rTRUTH stings doesn’t it.......especially as you witness
> the “ noose “ tightening on Democrats*.


You're a lying idiot on here every day, because you lack character and honesty.

Who's in jail since Trump came in and who did they work for? Obama? HRC? Which party did they identify with?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 16, 2019)

messy said:


> You prove your complete lack of character daily on this board with your hate-mothering conspiracy theories and your rants against “criminal” democrats.


You have been listening to homo du too much.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 16, 2019)

messy said:


> You're a lying idiot on here every day, because you lack character and honesty.
> 
> Who's in jail since Trump came in and who did they work for? Obama? HRC? Which party did they identify with?


The jury is still out on those crooked Hillary types.


----------



## Multi Sport (Apr 16, 2019)

messy said:


> It's browning either way...and fast!


It's funny how the left pretends to embrace Hispanics. The vast majority of Hispanics who come to the US either legally or illegally are Christians, more specifically Catholics. Eventually, and you are begining to see this happening now, these people begin to realize that the Democratic party does not represent their belief system and beging to move to the Republican party. 

As always.. careful what you wish for.


----------



## nononono (Apr 16, 2019)

QUOTE="messy, post: 260054, member: 3299"

You're a lying idiot on here every day, because you lack character and honesty.
*A. Point out the Lies..LIAR !*
*B. Point out the lack of character ...Racist !*
*C.  Point out my dishonesty ....Lowlife !*


Who's in jail since Trump came in and who did they work for?
*The Democratic ( Deep State ) Plants....That's who !*


Obama?
*YES !*

HRC?
*YES !*

Which party did they identify with?
*DEMOCRATS !*
*They sold their Soul for Satan's Dough !*



/QUOTE


----------



## messy (Apr 16, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> It's funny how the left pretends to embrace Hispanics. The vast majority of Hispanics who come to the US either legally or illegally are Christians, more specifically Catholics. Eventually, and you are begining to see this happening now, these people begin to realize that the Democratic party does not represent their belief system and beging to move to the Republican party.
> 
> As always.. careful what you wish for.


Wtf does religion have to do with it, you idiot?
Do you mean they like their young boys to suck priests’ cocks? Sounds like Republicans, for sure.


----------



## Multi Sport (Apr 16, 2019)

messy said:


> Wtf does religion have to do with it, you idiot?
> Do you mean they like their young boys to suck priests’ cocks? Sounds like Republicans, for sure.


You're obviously not as smart as you think you are if you can't figure out what Religion has to do with it. 

Maybe if you stand around in a Circle Jerk with the other Lonney Lefties the answer will come to you...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 16, 2019)

Beto Releases His Tax Returns, Shows He's a Laughably Selfish Person
https://www.redstate.com/bonchie/2019/04/16/beto-releases-tax-returns-shows-hes-laughably-selfish-person/


----------



## messy (Apr 16, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> You're obviously not as smart as you think you are if you can't figure out what Religion has to do with it.
> 
> Maybe if you stand around in a Circle Jerk with the other Lonney Lefties the answer will come to you...


So I’m right? Either their sons get sodimized or they have affairs with ugly porn stars, or what, exactly?


----------



## messy (Apr 16, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Beto Releases His Tax Returns, Shows He's a Laughably Selfish Person
> https://www.redstate.com/bonchie/2019/04/16/beto-releases-tax-returns-shows-hes-laughably-selfish-person/


Not nearly as bad as having a fake foundation that gets dissolved for taking in money fraudulently. That was Trump.


----------



## nononono (Apr 16, 2019)

messy said:


> Wtf does religion have to do with it, you idiot?
> Do you mean they like their young boys to suck priests’ cocks? Sounds like Republicans, for sure.









*Go get one " Messy " you need it !*


----------



## messy (Apr 16, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Go get one " Messy " you need it !*


Lotta cool shit in there.
Rudy Giuliani had an affair with a married woman while he was married. Why haven't you stoned him to death?
Does reading that stupid book make me want a leader who cheats on his wife with playmates and porn stars and then pays them to cover it up? That's what it does for you.
Your style, because you lack morality and character.


----------



## nononono (Apr 16, 2019)

messy said:


> Lotta cool shit in there.
> Rudy Giuliani had an affair with a married woman while he was married.
> Why haven't you stoned him to death?
> Does reading that* stupid book* make me want a leader
> ...


*It’s ok to vent......
Go on.....
Just remember, it’s always there for you*.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 17, 2019)

messy said:


> Wtf does religion have to do with it, you idiot?
> Do you mean they like their young boys to suck priests’ cocks? Sounds like Republicans, for sure.


Easy there, you are getting mayor Pete excited.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 17, 2019)

messy said:


> So I’m right? Either their sons get sodimized or they have affairs with ugly porn stars, or what, exactly?


----------



## messy (Apr 17, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 4473


How come the right-wing Christians didn't love him? He wasn't in the closet? He didn't pay her off?


----------



## messy (Apr 17, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Easy there, you are getting mayor Pete excited.


You mean I'm getting Multi excited. I know.


----------



## messy (Apr 17, 2019)

nononono said:


> *It’s ok to vent......
> Go on.....
> Just remember, it’s always there for you*.


No really, I've been looking into this conspiracy idea you mentioned about the Notre Dame fire and you were right!
It really was a group of Catholic men who had been sodomized by priests as boys and the Catholic Church covered it up. This was their revenge.
Good call, Nono!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 17, 2019)

messy said:


> How come the right-wing Christians didn't love him? He wasn't in the closet? He didn't pay her off?


We just weren't ready for the first black president yet.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 17, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 17, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


>


Whodat?


----------



## nononono (Apr 17, 2019)

messy said:


> How come the right-wing Christians didn't love him? He wasn't in the closet? He didn't pay her off?


*Nah......he didn’t fund her for life financially.....nope...funny how she’s very
secure “ money “ wise..
What closet are you hiding him in.*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 17, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Whodat?


Its a painting titled "The Bohemian" by William Adolph Bouguereau.
The girl is unknown.
Her expression with Notre Dame in the background is pretty heavy.


----------



## Multi Sport (Apr 17, 2019)

messy said:


> So I’m right? Either their sons get sodimized or they have affairs with ugly porn stars, or what, exactly?


If you can't figure it out without me explaining it then you will have to wear a Dunce Hat the rest of the day....


----------



## Multi Sport (Apr 17, 2019)

messy said:


> Lotta cool shit in there.
> Rudy Giuliani had an affair with a married woman while he was married. Why haven't you stoned him to death?
> Does reading that stupid book make me want a leader who cheats on his wife with playmates and porn stars and then pays them to cover it up? That's what it does for you.
> Your style, because you lack morality and character.


Really Wez.. that's all you got?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 17, 2019)

messy said:


> Lotta cool shit in there.
> Rudy Giuliani had an affair with a married woman while he was married. Why haven't you stoned him to death?
> Does reading that stupid book make me want a leader who cheats on his wife with playmates and porn stars and then pays them to cover it up? That's what it does for you.
> Your style, because you lack morality and character.


Fake News.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 17, 2019)

messy said:


> No really, I've been looking into this conspiracy idea you mentioned about the Notre Dame fire and you were right!
> It really was a group of Catholic men who had been sodomized by priests as boys and the Catholic Church covered it up. This was their revenge.
> Good call, Nono!


nono knows how they think, the sodomized that is.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 17, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Its a painting titled "The Bohemian" by William Adolph Bouguereau.
> The girl is unknown.
> Her expression with Notre Dame in the background is pretty heavy.


Did they rape little girls back then?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 17, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> We just weren't ready for the first black president yet.


And you still aren't, never will be.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 17, 2019)

Pete Buttigieg explains argument over capitalism and socialism as heads go CRASHING to desks
https://twitchy.com/dougp-3137/2019/04/17/pete-buttigieg-explains-argument-over-capitalism-and-socialism-as-heads-go-crashing-to-desks/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 17, 2019)

Politico touts Kamala Harris as 'first Indian-American candidate to make a serious' POTUS run and people have questions
https://twitchy.com/sarahd-313035/2019/04/17/politico-touts-kamala-harris-as-first-indian-american-candidate-to-make-a-serious-potus-run-and-people-have-questions/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 17, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Did they rape little girls back then?


Muslims?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 17, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Did they rape little girls back then?


I post a masterpiece work of art with a relevant message concerning current events and this is your response.
Get help.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 17, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I post a masterpiece work of art with a relevant message concerning current events and this is your response.
> Get help.


To late.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 17, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> To late.


Redemption is an equal opportunity employer.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 17, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I post a masterpiece work of art with a relevant message concerning current events and this is your response.
> Get help.


The look on her face is one of fear and foreboding. Catholics are historically cruel and evil while preaching, "the word".


----------



## messy (Apr 17, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> If you can't figure it out without me explaining it then you will have to wear a Dunce Hat the rest of the day....


If it’s not that they like their kids being sodomized or they like leaders who have affairs and pay hush money, then what is it? They believe in dumb fairy tales and not science? Is that it? I understand.


----------



## Multi Sport (Apr 17, 2019)

messy said:


> If it’s not that they like their kids being sodomized or they like leaders who have affairs and pay hush money, then what is it? They believe in dumb fairy tales and not science? Is that it? I understand.


Flys right over your head Wez...but keep trying Sunshine... maybe Messy or Legend can explain it to you.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 18, 2019)

messy said:


> If it’s not that they like their kids being sodomized or they like leaders who have affairs and pay hush money, then what is it? They believe in dumb fairy tales and not science? Is that it? I understand.


They are "the flock".


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 18, 2019)

messy said:


> If it’s not that they like their kids being sodomized or they like leaders who have affairs and pay hush money, then what is it? They believe in dumb fairy tales and not science? Is that it? I understand.


Science, like a man isn't really a man if he thinks he is a she?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 18, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The look on her face is one of fear and foreboding. Catholics are historically cruel and evil while preaching, "the word".


I agree.
Remember that old witch they called Mother Teresa?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 18, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> To late.


To, too, two?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 18, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Science, like a man isn't really a man if he thinks he is a she?


Why do you hate people and freedom of choice so much?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 18, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> To, too, two?


That was a joke on you, dummy.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 18, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> That was a joke on you, dummy.


Thing is, I can laugh at myself. Nutters can't, never will, too insecure to do that.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 18, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Thing is, I can laugh at myself. Nutters can't, never will, too insecure to do that.


Dont sell us short.
We can laugh at you too.


----------



## Multi Sport (Apr 18, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Thing is, I can laugh at myself. Nutters can't, never will, too insecure to do that.


I'm not insecure says the guy who puts people on ignore. 

I would point out your hypocrisy but you do a great job of that everytime you post. Are you related to E?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 18, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Thing is, I can laugh at myself. Nutters can't, never will, too insecure to do that.


There you go again, trying to paint portraits with a crop duster....


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 18, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> There you go again, trying to paint portraits with a crop duster....


The evidence is in, the verdict is reached. Deny all you want, until evidence to the contrary exists you haven't a leg to stand on . . .  so keep squealing.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 18, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> I'm not insecure says the guy who puts people on ignore.
> 
> I would point out your hypocrisy but you do a great job of that everytime you post. Are you related to E?


Dad-E


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 18, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> There you go again, trying to paint portraits with a crop duster....


I miss those crop duster pics.


----------



## Multi Sport (Apr 19, 2019)

messy said:


> Lotta cool shit in there.
> Rudy Giuliani had an affair with a married woman while he was married. Why haven't you stoned him to death?
> Does reading that stupid book make me want a leader who cheats on his wife with playmates and porn stars and then pays them to cover it up? That's what it does for you.
> Your style, because you lack morality and character.


Curious to know if all the Catholic parents on your kids team know how you feel about their faith? Do you say this stuff to their faces or just here on the forum where you hide behind one of your many screen names?


----------



## messy (Apr 19, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Curious to know if all the Catholic parents on your kids team know how you feel about their faith? Do you say this stuff to their faces or just here on the forum where you hide behind one of your many screen names?


Going back to my Catholic girlfriends named Duffy, Devlin and Duff, from 17-40...I've always told them, as well as the kooks (tons of Mexican buddies) who believe in that nonsense. I tell them all.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 19, 2019)

messy said:


> Going back to my Catholic girlfriends named Duffy, Devlin and Duff, from 17-40...I've always told them, as well as the kooks (tons of Mexican buddies) who believe in that nonsense. I tell them all.


A cult is a cult is a cult. Salt Lake City, Rome, Mecca, Jerusalem, Jonestown, etc. etc.


----------



## Multi Sport (Apr 19, 2019)

messy said:


> Going back to my Catholic girlfriends named Duffy, Devlin and Duff, from 17-40...I've always told them, as well as the kooks (tons of Mexican buddies) who believe in that nonsense. I tell them all.


I highly doubt that.. you're not that brave.

If you were you wouldn't have created 3 screen names to hide behind.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 19, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> A cult is a cult is a cult. Salt Lake City, Rome, Mecca, Jerusalem, Jonestown, etc. etc.


The Democrat party.


----------



## messy (Apr 19, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> I highly doubt that.. you're not that brave.
> 
> If you were you wouldn't have created 3 screen names to hide behind.


I give exactly zero shits whether you believe me or not.
and thanks for the extra screen name! i thought i only had 2.
And I always liked that the nuns would tell the girls not to wear patent leather shoes because they would reflect and the boys could see up their skirts.
What kind of sick f'in' minds come up with that? Oh, yeah...Catholics!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 19, 2019)

messy said:


> I give exactly zero shits whether you believe me or not.
> and thanks for the extra screen name! i thought i only had 2.
> And I always liked that the nuns would tell the girls not to wear patent leather shoes because they would reflect and the boys could see up their skirts.
> What kind of sick f'in' minds come up with that? Oh, yeah...Catholics!


Is Pence Catholic or just a guy who knows he's a sick fuck?


----------



## nononono (Apr 19, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> nono knows how they think, the sodomized that is.


*NoNoNoNo I don't...but you have a dear affinity for those types of actions.*


----------



## nononono (Apr 19, 2019)

messy said:


> I give exactly zero shits whether you believe me or not.
> and thanks for the extra screen name! i thought i only had 2.
> And I always liked that the nuns would tell the girls not to wear patent leather shoes because they would reflect and the boys could see up their skirts.
> What kind of sick f'in' minds come up with that? Oh, yeah...Catholics!


*" you give zero shits "*

*Constipated again " Messy "...drop the Party and come clean.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 19, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Is Pence Catholic or just a guy who knows he's a sick fuck?


Anyone who has a problem with Pence has issues.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 19, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Anyone who has a problem with Pence has issues.


A guy who can't trust himself alone with a woman?


----------



## espola (Apr 19, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Pence has issues.


There - I fixed it for you.


----------



## Multi Sport (Apr 19, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> A guy who can't trust himself alone with a woman?


No... A guy who understands that he is a man and like all men can fall prey to temptation. A man who is smart enough not to put himeself into a bad position.

But you would know nothing about being a man... just a drunken rat.


----------



## Multi Sport (Apr 19, 2019)

espola said:


> I'm a perv who wants to know your urinal habits.


We already knew that...


----------



## Multi Sport (Apr 19, 2019)

messy said:


> I give exactly zero shits whether you believe me or not.
> and thanks for the extra screen name! i thought i only had 2.
> And I always liked that the nuns would tell the girls not to wear patent leather shoes because they would reflect and the boys could see up their skirts.
> What kind of sick f'in' minds come up with that? Oh, yeah...Catholics!


Another lie. If you didn't give a crap you never would have posted that you wanted meet with me. All lies all the time. I guess since your a racist xenophobic it shouldn't be surprising ..


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 19, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> A guy who can't trust himself alone with a woman?


Maybe Clinton could of used his method.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 20, 2019)

TheBlaze
Beto O'Rourke busted by angry voter for accepting lobbyist money while claiming not to accept it
8 mins ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.theblaze.com/news/2019/04/20/beto-busted-voter-lobbyist-money/amp&ved=2ahUKEwjiiafX0d_hAhUN1qwKHck3B3QQlO8DMAJ6BAgHEAU&usg=AOvVaw3QfxOZ6u1tf0m8NN-yRN-0&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 21, 2019)

Bye Bye Beto.

2020: Robert 'Beto' O'Rourke's Campaign Loses Top Aide and Deputy
9 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2019/04/20/2020-robert-beto-orourkes-campaign-loses-top-aide-and-deputy/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwivzuCLluHhAhUSnawKHbAWDJsQlO8DMAF6BAgIEAk&usg=AOvVaw1HzojLTou_hjgmCddZhs1Q&ampcf=1


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 21, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Maybe Clinton could of used his method.


Sorry but the Clinton's aren't the answer nor excuse for all your problems.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 21, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Sorry but the Clinton's aren't the answer nor excuse for all your problems.


But they seemed to be the answer for all your problems in 2016.  Hence your pouty departure to the safe zone post election.  How childish.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 21, 2019)

messy said:


> Wtf does religion have to do with it, you idiot?
> Do you mean they like their young boys to suck priests’ cocks? Sounds like Republicans, for sure.


You do know Lewinski was a boy right?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 21, 2019)

messy said:


> Lotta cool shit in there.
> Rudy Giuliani had an affair with a married woman while he was married. Why haven't you stoned him to death?
> Does reading that stupid book make me want a leader who cheats on his wife with playmates and porn stars and then pays them to cover it up? That's what it does for you.
> Your style, because you lack morality and character.


You sound like Jesus.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 21, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> But they seemed to be the answer for all your problems in 2016.  Hence your pouty departure to the safe zone post election.  How childish.


You continue to ignore the outside help t got. Comey, social media blitz and lies like no one has ever seen before. If you can't acknowledge that those things may have influenced voting then you are afraid of the truth.
Fact is t is POTUS* and making a mockery of the USA and democracy, both of which you seem to applaud. You act as if it's the world against you and your t loving pals and that if the undermining of our country/democracy, it's reputation and it's influence around the world is the price to pay to upset those you feel have had undue influence over the world at large and your existence then so be it. Am I correct?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 21, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You continue to ignore the outside help t got. Comey, social media blitz and lies like no one has ever seen before. If you can't acknowledge that those things may have influenced voting then you are afraid of the truth.
> Fact is t is POTUS* and making a mockery of the USA and democracy, both of which you seem to applaud. You act as if it's the world against you and your t loving pals and that if the undermining of our country/democracy, it's reputation and it's influence around the world is the price to pay to upset those you feel have had undue influence over the world at large and your existence then so be it. Am I correct?


You people cheated with the DNC to nominate HRC,
Let that sink in.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 21, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You sound like Jesus.


Speaking of Jesus, I am off to church to pray for all those lost souls known as democrats.
Happy Easter.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 21, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You people cheated with the DNC to nominate HRC,
> Let that sink in.


Can I reference that post in the future to "You people" you without impunity?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 21, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You continue to ignore the outside help t got. Comey, social media blitz and lies like no one has ever seen before. If you can't acknowledge that those things may have influenced voting then you are afraid of the truth.
> Fact is t is POTUS* and making a mockery of the USA and democracy, both of which you seem to applaud. You act as if it's the world against you and your t loving pals and that if the undermining of our country/democracy, it's reputation and it's influence around the world is the price to pay to upset those you feel have had undue influence over the world at large and your existence then so be it. Am I correct?


Not ignoring outside help.  I’ve been asking for the votes colluded since......You people despise such details.  Why is that?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 21, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You continue to ignore the outside help t got. Comey, social media blitz and lies like no one has ever seen before. If you can't acknowledge that those things may have influenced voting then you are afraid of the truth.
> Fact is t is POTUS* and making a mocikery of the USA and democracy, both of which you seem to applaud. You act as if it's the world against you and your t loving pals and that if the undermining of our country/democracy, it's reputation and it's influence around the world is the price to pay to upset those you feel have had undue influence over the world at large and your existence then so be it. Am I correct?


The mockery was in the 6 consecutive years of QE under Obama.  Again you people ignore such details and run after emotionally charged issues.  It’s pure ignorance.  Have you no shame?? Will the real deplorables please stand.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 21, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You people cheated with the DNC to nominate HRC,
> Let that sink in.


Bern felt the burn of the DNC.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 21, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Speaking of Jesus, I am off to church to pray for all those lost souls known as democrats.
> Happy Easter.


Amen brother!  He has risen.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 21, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Not ignoring outside help.  I’ve been asking for the votes colluded since......You people despise such details.  Why is that?


You need an exact number to acknowledge the obvious?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 21, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> The mockery was in the 6 consecutive years of QE under Obama.  Again you people ignore such details and run after emotionally charged issues.  It’s pure ignorance.  Have you no shame?? Will the real deplorables please stand.


Yes we all know where you stand on allowing the economy to crash.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 22, 2019)

WATCH: 8-Year-Old Girl Ava Martinez Does Her Best Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez, & the Dead-On Video Goes Viral
 
https://www.redstate.com/alexparker/2019/04/21/ava-martinez-alexandria-ocasio-cortez-impression-viral-video/


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 22, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You need an exact number to acknowledge the obvious?


Mueller has already acknowledged the obvious. You people, not so much.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 22, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yes we all know where you stand on allowing the economy to crash.


It’s Obama’s legacy of having his Presidency subsidized to enslave our children and grandchildren.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 22, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Mueller has already acknowledged the obvious. You people, not so much.


You aren't very bright are you?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 22, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> It’s Obama’s legacy of having his Presidency subsidized to enslave our children and grandchildren.


You'd rather decentralize banking and make the US susceptible to a depression?


----------



## Multi Sport (Apr 22, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You continue to ignore....


Ironic how you started your post considering the frequency that you use the ignore feature. But me pointing that out just adds more truth to the hypocritical ways that YOU PEOPLE like to operate.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 22, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You aren't very bright are you?


Not hard to shine in your presence.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 22, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You'd rather decentralize banking and make the US susceptible to a depression?


Ha ha ha.  Did you centralize all your eggs in one easter basket yesterday?  It was the Central bank that caused the depression by increasing the money supply in the early 20’ s?  Just like in the housing crisis, Americans bought more (assets) stock on margin than they could afford because money was cheap.  You’re not too bright Easter Bunny.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 22, 2019)




----------



## Multi Sport (Apr 22, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> A guy who can't trust himself alone with a woman?


I'm thinking Luke Walton is wishing Mike Pence had warned him about days like these...


----------



## messy (Apr 23, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Ha ha ha.  Did you centralize all your eggs in one easter basket yesterday?  It was the Central bank that caused the depression by increasing the money supply in the early 20’ s?  Just like in the housing crisis, Americans bought more (assets) stock on margin than they could afford because money was cheap.  You’re not too bright Easter Bunny.


Republicans under Trump are no longer "fiscal conservatives." Just look at the budget and deficits. Trump's politics and the Mueller Report are the best things that could possibly happen to the Dems over the next 20 years. After Trump, there are no more Republicans who can win anything.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 23, 2019)

messy said:


> Republicans under Trump are no longer "fiscal conservatives." Just look at the budget and deficits. Trump's politics and the Mueller Report are the best things that could possibly happen to the Dems over the next 20 years. After Trump, there are no more Republicans who can win anything.


Isn't that what you said in 2016?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 23, 2019)

What do you people think of this towelheads?

Ilhan Omar Blamed American Military For Alleged Crimes Committed During Black Hawk Down
https://www.dailywire.com/news/46285/ilhan-omar-blamed-american-military-alleged-crimes-josh-hammer


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 23, 2019)

The queer mayor must not have been paying attention in 2016.

Pete Buttigieg Supports Pathway To Citizenship For All 11 Million Illegal Immigrants
POLITICS | JASON HOPKINS
Doesn't think DACA goes far enough
https://dailycaller.com/2019/04/23/pete-buttigieg-citizenship-illegal-immigrants/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 23, 2019)

‘Lmao’: Biden reportedly cancels Wednesday presidential announcement
https://twitchy.com/gregp-3534/2019/04/23/lmao-biden-reportedly-cancels-wednesday-presidential-announcement/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 23, 2019)

messy said:


> Republicans under Trump are no longer "fiscal conservatives." Just look at the budget and deficits. Trump's politics and the Mueller Report are the best things that could possibly happen to the Dems over the next 20 years. After Trump, there are no more Republicans who can win anything.


Four Reasons Why the Dems Will Lose in 2020
DENNIS LUND
It's difficult to envision a Democrat coming to the front to overcome the self-induced barriers separating the party from so many Americans.
https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2019/04/four_reasons_why_the_dems_will_lose_in_2020.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 23, 2019)

Messy, here's your girl.

Amy Klobuchar's 'please clap' moment
APRIL 23, 2019
Her campaign floundering, she scolds her crowd by telling them they're "supposed" to cheer her.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/04/amy_klobuchars_please_clap_moment.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 23, 2019)

Would this qualify as the first woman president?

Pete is white (but he has a 'husband'!)
APRIL 23, 2019
In today's Democratic Party, a man with a "husband" who can't stop tweeting fits in much better than one with a wife who smiles and stands by her man.
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/04/pete_is_white_but_he_has_a_husband.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 23, 2019)

COWARDS! Dana Loesch OWNS Dem candidates on CNN for ignoring Islamic terrorists murdering 100s of Christians on Easter
https://twitchy.com/samj-3930/2019/04/23/cowards-dana-loesch-owns-dem-candidates-on-cnn-for-ignoring-islamic-terrorists-murdering-100s-of-christians-on-easter/


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 23, 2019)

messy said:


> Republicans under Trump are no longer "fiscal conservatives." Just look at the budget and deficits. Trump's politics and the Mueller Report are the best things that could possibly happen to the Dems over the next 20 years. After Trump, there are no more Republicans who can win anything.


The Republican party has gone from a Constitution, country first party to the t first party. Funny how quickly and thoroughly power has corrupted in this case . . . how far the pious have fallen.

They race to protect t with little consideration to the consequences for home and reputation .


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 23, 2019)

messy said:


> Republicans under Trump are no longer "fiscal conservatives." Just look at the budget and deficits. Trump's politics and the Mueller Report are the best things that could possibly happen to the Dems over the next 20 years. After Trump, there are no more Republicans who can win anything.


It’s not for them to win.  It’s for democrats to lose.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 23, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The Republican party has gone from a Constitution, country first party to the t first party. Funny how quickly and thoroughly power has corrupted in this case . . . how far the pious have fallen.
> 
> They race to protect t with little consideration to the consequences for home and reputation .


There is nothing more corrupt than 6 straight years of QE under Obama.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 23, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> There is nothing more corrupt than 6 straight years of QE under Obama.


Do you think we should go back to the gold standard?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 23, 2019)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 23, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 4514
> View attachment 4515


You always tell us what frightens you.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 23, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Do you think we should go back to the gold standard?


Hell no!! Makes gold more expensive than it already is for me!  Shhhhhush


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 23, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Hell no!! Makes gold more expensive than it already is for me!  Shhhhhush


Maybe some "999"?  . . . or like t after 9/11 you see other people's tragedy as your opportunity?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 23, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Maybe some "999"?  . . . or like t after 9/11 you see other people's tragedy as your opportunity?


What tradgedy?  It’s supply and demand.


----------



## nononono (Apr 23, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> A guy who can't trust himself alone with a woman?


*Where o where was THAT ever stated as you have so " Liberally " put it !*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 23, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> What tradgedy?  It’s supply and demand.


Almost 4,000 people dying for one.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 23, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> What tradgedy?  It’s supply and demand.


. . . . and by "tradgedy" (sic), I assume you meant tragedy?


----------



## nononono (Apr 23, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Maybe some "999"?  . . . or like t after 9/11 you see other people's tragedy as your opportunity?



*No ....Rodent !*

*You're misquoting again....*

*That was Rahm Emanuel :*

*On the Wall Street Journal ...*
*On or about Nov 19, 2008*

*" You never want a serious crisis to go to waste " *

*Before that it was made in a different form by Winston Churchill*

*" Never let a good crisis go to waste "*


*President Trump is known for :*


*MAGA*

*Make*
*America*
*Great*
*Again*

*Now what !*


----------



## nononono (Apr 23, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Almost 4,000 people dying for one.


*Who's the " One "......*

*Oh....that's right " Muhammad ".*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 23, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Who's the " One "......*
> 
> *Oh....that's right " Muhammad ".*


Most who claim religion in this world to excuse their misdeeds aren't actually religious and are misinterpreting text in order to legitimize their efforts, like the KKK with the Bible and Christianity . . . or Catholics with world domination.


----------



## nononono (Apr 23, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Most who claim religion in this world to excuse their misdeeds aren't actually religious and are misinterpreting text in order to legitimize their efforts, like the KKK with the Bible and Christianity . . . or Catholics with world domination.


*Democrats = KKK*

*When was the last time " Christianity " exploded suicide backpacks in*
* an effort to kill innocent humans over a dispute in " Religion ".....*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 23, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Almost 4,000 people dying for one.


Sucker


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 23, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . . and by "tradgedy" (sic), I assume you meant tragedy?


Holy crap!! A correct assumption from whiskers!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 23, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Most who claim religion in this world to excuse their misdeeds aren't actually religious and are misinterpreting text in order to legitimize their efforts, like the KKK with the Bible and Christianity . . . or Catholics with world domination.


How are they doing that?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 23, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Sucker


Do you see 9/11 as a "false flag operation" with "crisis actors"?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 23, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Do you see 9/11 as a "false flag operation" with "crisis actors"?


No.


----------



## nononono (Apr 23, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Do you see 9/11 as a "false flag operation" with "crisis actors"?



*You having a " Bad " day.....?*

*You appear to be acting out a crisis*
*by operating under a " False Flag " of presumptions....*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 23, 2019)

In other words, keep trying to stuff shit interventionist/socialist candidates down the American peoples throats like you people did with Hillary, you’ll lose and blame it on something other than your shit candidate.


----------



## nononono (Apr 23, 2019)

*If.......!*

*The Democrats play " Fair " and don't CHEAT, it will be*
*like shootin fish in a barrel...!*

*If.......!*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 24, 2019)

You people are toast.

WATCH: Kamala Harris Changes Tune About Letting Terrorists Vote In Less Than 1 Day
https://www.dailywire.com/news/46353/watch-kamala-harris-changes-tune-about-letting-ryan-saavedra


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 24, 2019)

What a fucking g train wreck.
 

Harris: Young Black Men Jailed for Selling Pot Should Be ‘the First in Line’ for Legal Weed Jobs — ‘They Were Ahead of the Curve’
2 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/clips/2019/04/24/harris-young-black-men-jailed-for-selling-pot-should-be-the-first-in-line-for-legal-weed-jobs-they-were-ahead-of-the-curve/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwjjqbaA8unhAhVDJjQIHbkcCNcQlO8DMAJ6BAgPEA0&usg=AOvVaw2zpwbZMP5q2HAVwmSwIqoQ&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 24, 2019)

Millionaire Senator Bernie Sanders' Old Comments About Millionaire Senators Resurface
https://www.dailywire.com/news/46394/millionaire-senator-bernie-sanders-old-comments-ryan-saavedra


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 24, 2019)

James Comey Donates To Amy Klobuchar’s Presidential Campaign
https://www.dailywire.com/news/46389/james-comey-donates-amy-klobuchars-presidential-kassy-dillon


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 24, 2019)

WATCH: Cory Booker Defends Ilhan Omar's Anti-Semitism, Calls Criticism Of Her 'Reprehensible'
https://www.dailywire.com/news/46390/watch-cory-booker-defends-ilhan-omars-anti-ryan-saavedra


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 24, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What a fucking g train wreck.
> View attachment 4521
> 
> Harris: Young Black Men Jailed for Selling Pot Should Be ‘the First in Line’ for Legal Weed Jobs — ‘They Were Ahead of the Curve’
> ...


Why do you hate entrepreneurs? It's legal.


----------



## nononono (Apr 24, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What a fucking g train wreck.
> View attachment 4521
> 
> Harris: Young Black Men Jailed for Selling Pot Should Be ‘the First in Line’ for Legal Weed Jobs — ‘They Were Ahead of the Curve’
> ...



*Right now at a dimly lit smoky Bar sits Willie Brown *
*shakin his head and stating :*

*That dumb _ _ _ _ _, she's knows better.....!*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 25, 2019)

Biden 1973: Gay Federal Employees ‘Are Security Risks’
https://www.dailywire.com/news/46400/biden-1973-gay-federal-employees-security-risk-frank-camp


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 25, 2019)

Kamala Harris Supports A ‘Third Gender’ Option For Federal Identification Documents
https://www.dailywire.com/news/46396/kamala-harris-supports-third-gender-option-federal-josh-hammer


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 25, 2019)

Did Kamala really bang this married crazy fuck?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 25, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Did Kamala really bang this married crazy fuck?
> 
> View attachment 4523


Strange comment coming from a supporter of the porn star president who has a porn star wife.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 25, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Strange comment coming from a supporter of the porn star president who has a porn star wife.


Sounds a lot like whataboutism.

#Fake News


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 25, 2019)

https://t.co/IsgZ4l102v


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 25, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> https://t.co/IsgZ4l102v


Dare to dream.
CPL's endorsement ain't what it used to be, but with this crazy environment you never know. Now they want to let the Boston Marathon bomber vote from prison.


----------



## Racist Joe (Apr 25, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Did Kamala really bang this married crazy fuck?
> 
> View attachment 4523


You meant to post a picture of Willie Brown, not Elijah Cummings, right, non-racist joe?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 25, 2019)

Racist Joe said:


> You meant to post a picture of Willie Brown, not Elijah Cummings, right, non-racist joe?


Sorry, thanks for catching that.
Are you sure she didn't fuck him for a helping hand too?


----------



## Racist Joe (Apr 25, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Sorry, thanks for catching that.
> Are you sure she didn't fuck him for a helping hand too?
> View attachment 4529


Funny. They don’t even look similar enough to one another to qualify for the usual “they all look alike to you” you must hear everyday, huh?  

And about fucking.  You seem to feel a person fucking outside marriage is a disqualifying act for president.  Are you consistent in this belief system of yours, or is it expedient to maintaining your core racist and sexist beliefs?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 25, 2019)

Racist Joe said:


> Funny. They don’t even look similar enough to one another to qualify for the usual “they all look alike to you” you must hear everyday, huh?
> 
> And about fucking.  You seem to feel a person fucking outside marriage is a disqualifying act for president.  Are you consistent in this belief system of yours, or is it expedient to maintaining your core racist and sexist beliefs?


You must think they all look alike, you are the one saying it.
Trump is already President, who did he screw when he was married?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 25, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You must think they all look alike, you are the one saying it.
> Trump is already President, who did he screw when he was married?


You are a completely disingenuous, lying, blowhard and anti-American to the gills.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 25, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are a completely disingenuous, lying, blowhard and anti-American to the gills.


You are not a very happy soul, are you.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 25, 2019)

Women’s March attacked woman of color Tulsi Gabbard for not saying ‘women of color’ at #SheThePeople2020
8 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://twitchy.com/gregp-3534/2019/04/25/womens-march-attacked-woman-of-color-tulsi-gabbard-for-not-saying-women-of-color-at-shethepeople2020/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwiP-43DpuzhAhVphq0KHfXnAVQQlO8DMAN6BAgLEBE&usg=AOvVaw00RoANHn9gfht3h3ELEEl3


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 25, 2019)

*GREAT WHITE HOPE.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 25, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are not a very happy soul, are you.


I see you for what you are, an anti-American piece of shit.


----------



## Racist Joe (Apr 25, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You must think they all look alike, you are the one saying it.
> Trump is already President, who did he screw when he was married?


Just _when married_ you say?

Jessica Leeds
Kristin Anderson
Jill Harth
Kathy Heller
Temple Taggart McDowell
Karena Virginia
Bridgett Sullivan
Tasha Dixon
Mindy McGillivray
Rachel Crooks
Natasha Stoynoff
Jennifer Murphy
Jessica Drake
Ninni Laaksonen
Summer Zervos
Cassandra Searles
Lisa Boyne
Mariah Billado (teenager)
Victoria Hughes (teenager)
Porn actress Stormy Daniels
Marla Maples
and prostitute Melania Knauss


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 25, 2019)

Racist Joe said:


> Just _when married_ you say?
> 
> Jessica Leeds
> Kristin Anderson
> ...


Busy man, is this what Mueller said or did he confess to all this?
Sounds like he is getting the Kavanaugh treatment.
Fake News.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 25, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I see you for what you are, an anti-American piece of shit.


You should really find God.
I will help you if need be.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 25, 2019)

Racist Joe said:


> You meant to post a picture of Willie Brown, not Elijah Cummings, right, non-racist joe?


I can't tell em apart.
Which one hates Trump?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 26, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I can't tell em apart.
> Which one hates Trump?


Most people hate t, except the ultra wealthy and those that would be their servants.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 26, 2019)

Biden’s Social Media Team Already Won the “Biggest Fail” Award for 2020
https://www.redstate.com/jenvanlaar/2019/04/25/bidens-social-media-team-already-won-biggest-fail-award-2020/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 26, 2019)

More from Biden, Born 1942: Reparations? He'll 'Be Damned.' Joe Has a Big Problem, & it's Poised to Get a Lot Worse
https://www.redstate.com/alexparker/2019/04/25/more-from-biden-born-1942-reparations-hell-be-damned-if-hes-gonna-do-that.-joes-biggest-problem-is-poised-to-get-bigge-bussingr


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 26, 2019)

Joe Biden Called Domestic Terrorist Group Antifa “Courageous” In His 2020 Announcement
https://www.redstate.com/brandon_morse/2019/04/25/joe-biden-kicks-off-2020-campaign-calling-antifa-courageous/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 26, 2019)

Bernie Sanders discovered yesterday that a white male nominee is a problem for a huge chunk of the Democrats’ base
APRIL 25, 2019
Intersectionality is the Achilles Heel of Democrats in 2020. Assembling a collection of grievance-based identity groups works well for the Democrats, ...
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/04/bernie_sanders_discovered_yesterday_that_a_white_male_nominee_is_a_problem_for_a_huge_chunk_of_the_democrats_base.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 26, 2019)

How are you people feeling about 2020?






Attribution: Getty Images

Black maternal mortality is a crisis, and Elizabeth Warren has a plan to fix it
Apr 25, 2019 9:36am PDT by Laura Clawson, Daily Kos Staff





63107
Black women face much higher risk of pregnancy-related death than white women in the United States—and Sen. Elizabeth Warren has a plan to tackle it. Asked about the issue by a MomsRising activist at the She the People presidential forum, Warren didn’t miss a beat. “Measure the values that a country has by how it treats its mamas and its babies. And the United States for 25 years has profoundly failed on this front,” Warren said.

Pointing out that higher maternal mortality for black women persists at every level of education and income, Warren said that “The best studies that I’ve seen put it down to just one thing: prejudice. That doctors and nurses don’t hear African American women’s medical issues the same way as they hear the same things from white women.” How do you tackle that? “I want to talk to the hospitals … and I want to talk to them in the language they understand: money.”

Under Warren’s plan, hospitals would get bonus money for bringing down maternal mortality and lose money for bad outcomes, pushing them to “make it a first priority.” “Don't just observe and debate racism in health care. Make providers pay until this crisis is fixed,” Warren subsequently tweeted. It is a crisis, with lives at stake, and should be treated as such.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 26, 2019)

WOW: Beto O’Rourke Claims That Planned Parenthood Saves Lives
https://www.dailywire.com/news/46459/wow-beto-orourke-claims-planned-parenthood-saves-josh-hammer


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 26, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> WOW: Beto O’Rourke Claims That Planned Parenthood Saves Lives
> https://www.dailywire.com/news/46459/wow-beto-orourke-claims-planned-parenthood-saves-josh-hammer


Your entire world view is tainted by your slavish belief in easy to refute propaganda memes.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 26, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Your entire world view is tainted by your slavish belief in easy to refute propaganda memes.


Is what I posted not true?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 26, 2019)

Beto draws crowd of tens at college campus...
 
https://dailycaller.com/2019/04/26/beto-orourke-campaign-las-vegas/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 27, 2019)

Gillibrand begs donors: I still haven't hit the threshold to qualify for the Democratic debates yet
https://hotair.com/archives/2019/04/27/gillibrand-begs-donors-still-havent-hit-threshold-qualify-democratic-debates-yet/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 27, 2019)

Well, now we know why he is called sleepy Joe.

More Biden: I’m proud that there wasn’t a single whisper of scandal during the Obama administration
https://hotair.com/archives/2019/04/26/biden-im-proud-wasnt-single-whisper-scandal-obama-administration/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 27, 2019)

Beto O’Rourke’s going all-in, claims illegal aliens live in ‘modern day bondage’ in America
https://twitchy.com/brettt-3136/2019/04/27/beto-orourkes-going-all-in-claims-illegal-aliens-live-in-modern-day-bondage-in-america/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 28, 2019)

*Klobuchar: 'Looks Like' Trump Obstructed Justice*



_





PAM KEY 28 Apr 2019 
Sunday on NBC’s “Meet the Press,” Sen. Amy Klobuchar (D-MN) said based on special counsel Robert Mueller’s report, it “looks like” President Donald Trump obstructed justice.


Klobuchar said, “When you read that report in detail and you start out with what happened with Russia, to me it looks like obstruction.”

She added, “And especially the part if we want to protect our nation, maybe Russia didn’t use tanks. Maybe they didn’t use missiles, but they invaded our democracy all the same. They did it by meddling and not just meddling but actually invading our democracy.”
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 28, 2019)

That time Joe Biden voted to restore Robert E. Lee’s citizenship
https://hotair.com/archives/2019/04/28/time-joe-biden-voted-restore-robert-e-lees-citizenship/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 28, 2019)

15 Serial Killers, Rapists, Kidnappers, Child Molesters Eligible to Vote Under Bernie Sanders' Plan
 
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2019/04/28/serial-killers-rapists-kidnappers-voting-rights/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwjAsvCZmfThAhUBF6wKHbebDHgQlO8DMAB6BAgHEAU&usg=AOvVaw3i5CulvCzYYhFjcbQb-cBU&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 28, 2019)

Despite record diversity, 70-something white men rule 2020 race...
https://news.yahoo.com/despite-record-diversity-70-something-white-men-rule-013121612.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 28, 2019)

Sleepy Joe is having trouble right out of the gate.

On Anita Hill In 1998: 'She Was Lying'...
https://thefederalist.com/2019/04/28/joe-biden-on-anita-hill-in-1998-she-was-lying/


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 29, 2019)

Joe? You have become a fake news feed. You are just fake news. Get a life.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 29, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Joe? You have become a fake news feed. You are just fake news. Get a life.


You people are toast in 2020.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 29, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Joe? You have become a fake news feed. You are just fake news. Get a life.


I like how your dad agrees with you.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 29, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Klobuchar: 'Looks Like' Trump Obstructed Justice*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He obstructed the collusion that didn’t happen.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 29, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Beto O’Rourke’s going all-in, claims illegal aliens live in ‘modern day bondage’ in America
> https://twitchy.com/brettt-3136/2019/04/27/beto-orourkes-going-all-in-claims-illegal-aliens-live-in-modern-day-bondage-in-america/


They escaped to Bondage? I love it when Democrats say dumb things.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 29, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> They escaped to Bondage? I love it when Democrats say dumb things.


Doesn't happen very often.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 29, 2019)

BIDEN: ‘I WANT TO RESTORE’ AMERICA’S SOUL…
https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2019/04/29/joe-biden-declares-i-want-to-restore-americas-soul-in-first-campaign-rally/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 29, 2019)

…ANITA HILL ‘DID NOT GET TREATED WELL’ – ‘THAT’S MY RESPONSIBILITY’
https://www.breitbart.com/clips/2019/04/29/biden-hill-did-not-get-treated-well-thats-my-responsibility/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 29, 2019)

Kamala Harris: We Need to Raise Taxes on the Middle Class and Force Workers Into Unions
11 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://townhall.com/tipsheet/guybenson/2019/04/29/kamala-harris-we-need-to-raise-taxes-on-the-middle-class-n2545507?amp=true&ved=2ahUKEwjE1Oa87fbhAhVD5awKHSZqD78QlO8DMAh6BAgOECU&usg=AOvVaw0hB78hMF3-GiG8oQiyRXNg


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 29, 2019)

Pete Buttigieg joins Kirsten Gillibrand in not knowing how to eat fried chicken
 
https://twitchy.com/brettt-3136/2019/04/29/pete-buttigieg-joins-kirsten-gillibrand-in-not-knowing-how-to-eat-fried-chicken/


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 29, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> 15 Serial Killers, Rapists, Kidnappers, Child Molesters Eligible to Vote Under Bernie Sanders' Plan
> View attachment 4561
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2019/04/28/serial-killers-rapists-kidnappers-voting-rights/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwjAsvCZmfThAhUBF6wKHbebDHgQlO8DMAB6BAgHEAU&usg=AOvVaw3i5CulvCzYYhFjcbQb-cBU&ampcf=1


How many of those would vote for t? We know Dylan Roof would . . . is he up for a pardon?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 29, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Kamala Harris: We Need to Raise Taxes on the Middle Class and Force Workers Into Unions
> 11 hours ago
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://townhall.com/tipsheet/guybenson/2019/04/29/kamala-harris-we-need-to-raise-taxes-on-the-middle-class-n2545507?amp=true&ved=2ahUKEwjE1Oa87fbhAhVD5awKHSZqD78QlO8DMAh6BAgOECU&usg=AOvVaw0hB78hMF3-GiG8oQiyRXNg


That’s one dumb chick.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 30, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> That’s one dumb chick.


OBVI.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 30, 2019)

How is that socialism working, this time?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 30, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How is that socialism working, this time?
> View attachment 4565


Where as you prefer skipping straight to authoritarian rule.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 1, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Where as you prefer skipping straight to authoritarian rule.


You’re late to the party Alice!


----------



## messy (May 2, 2019)

I feel sorry for Barr. He is a stooge and he knows it. That must hurt.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 2, 2019)

Are you ready for this?
Yeah, we'll send this queen to deal with Russia, Saudi Arabia and China.
Too Funny.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 2, 2019)

messy said:


> I feel sorry for Barr. He is a stooge and he knows it. That must hurt.


Obviously he has been sitting on his ass the last 20 years listening to Limbaugh and watching faux news at night like the rest of the nutter nation. Lazy complainers the lot of them.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 2, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Are you ready for this?
> Yeah, we'll send this queen to deal with Russia, Saudi Arabia and China.
> Too Funny.
> 
> View attachment 4582


He's obviously more of a man than t and waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay more qualified to do the job.


----------



## messy (May 2, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Are you ready for this?
> Yeah, we'll send this queen to deal with Russia, Saudi Arabia and China.
> Too Funny.
> 
> View attachment 4582


First he needs to start cheating on that guy with his next one, then dump the next one for another one, then start screwing male porn stars and paying them off to stay quiet. 
THEN he’ll be ready.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 2, 2019)

messy said:


> First he needs to start cheating on that guy with his next one, then dump the next one for another one, then start screwing male porn stars and paying them off to stay quiet.
> THEN he’ll be ready.


You missed a lifetime of misdeeds, but that would take hours to list. Again you have an educated man who served his country, is a successful businessman and public servant vs the scumbag liar in chief.


----------



## espola (May 2, 2019)

messy said:


> I feel sorry for Barr. He is a stooge and he knows it. That must hurt.


The Representative from Hawaii laid it on the line.  Barr gave up his reputation -- for what?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 2, 2019)

messy said:


> First he needs to start cheating on that guy with his next one, then dump the next one for another one, then start screwing male porn stars and paying them off to stay quiet.
> THEN he’ll be ready.


You know I am right, as usual.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 2, 2019)

espola said:


> The Representative from Hawaii laid it on the line.  Barr gave up his reputation -- for what?


She just torched herself, made her look like a little angry partisan cunt, did she even ask a question?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 2, 2019)

messy said:


> First he needs to start cheating on that guy with his next one, then dump the next one for another one, then start screwing male porn stars and paying them off to stay quiet.
> THEN he’ll be ready.


How the fuck did you let Hillary get nominated.


----------



## espola (May 2, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> She just torched herself, made her look like a little angry partisan cunt, did she even ask a question?


She said what I would have said to him.


----------



## messy (May 2, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You know I am right, as usual.


You mean the electorate that elected Trump is too close-minded to elect a homosexual? Yes, you are probably correct.
So far, though, I think he’s my choice.
Smart, tough, midwestern, vet...he checks a lot of boxes.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 2, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You missed a lifetime of misdeeds, but that would take hours to list. Again you have an educated man who served his country, is a successful businessman and public servant vs the scumbag liar in chief.


You talking about the American hero killer? 
Hillary Rotten Cunt?


----------



## messy (May 2, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How the fuck did you let Hillary get nominated.


Beats me. Unbelievably uninspired choice.
As with Kerry in ‘04. If you can’t beat W for second term or Trump for his first, then the Republicans must be picking our candidates.
It’s rigged!


----------



## messy (May 2, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> She just torched herself, made her look like a little angry partisan cunt, did she even ask a question?


Yes, she asked a question. The stooge wouldn’t answer. “Do you think it’s acceptable for a president to ask someone to lie to Congress for him?”


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 2, 2019)

messy said:


> Yes, she asked a question. The stooge wouldn’t answer. “Do you think it’s acceptable for a president to ask someone to lie to Congress for him?”


Like Cohen before him, t's personal attorney Barr has no other clients, especially not the USA.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 2, 2019)

messy said:


> You mean the electorate that elected Trump is too close-minded to elect a homosexual? Yes, you are probably correct.
> So far, though, I think he’s my choice.
> Smart, tough, midwestern, vet...he checks a lot of boxes.


What happened to the mean bitch that eats salad with a comb?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 2, 2019)

messy said:


> Beats me. Unbelievably uninspired choice.
> As with Kerry in ‘04. If you can’t beat W for second term or Trump for his first, then the Republicans must be picking our candidates.
> It’s rigged!


The DNC rigged the nomination in 2016 and yourychoices just get worse in 2020.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 2, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What happened to the mean bitch that eats salad with a fork?


"eats salad with a fork"?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 2, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The DNC rigged the nomination in 2016 and yourychoices just get worse in 2020.


Who is youry?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 2, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What happened to the mean bitch that eats salad with a comb?


Oh, I see you changed it. "eats salad with a comb"? More divisionist propaganda?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 2, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "eats salad with a fork"?


Youfolla?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 2, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "eats salad with a fork"?


So much for you not reading my shit.
LoL


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 2, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Oh, I see you changed it. "eats salad with a comb"? More divisionist propaganda?


And again.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 2, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Who is youry?


And again again.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 2, 2019)

messy said:


> I feel sorry for Barr. He is a stooge and he knows it. That must hurt.


No collusion hurts worse....doesnʻt it?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 2, 2019)

NYT Confirms Hunter Biden Was Paid by Ukrainians While Father Was VP
6 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/2020-election/2019/05/02/nyt-confirms-hunter-biden-was-paid-by-ukrainians-while-father-was-vp/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwj_9d643_3hAhVQnp4KHax6B14QlO8DMAh6BAgIECU&usg=AOvVaw1DNnIhSa9kW-FdbV4qOFqO


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 2, 2019)

*Senate Democrats face recruitment setback in bid to reclaim majority*
By Paul Steinhauser | Fox News
_







Continue Reading Below


_
 who came extremely close to winning last year’s gubernatorial election in Georgia, on Tuesday said no to launching a Senate bid against GOP Sen. David Perdue. Her decision was a setback to Senate Minority Leader Chuck Schumer, who personally met with Abrams multiple times as he tried to recruit her.

RISING DEMOCRATIC STAR STACEY ABRAMS SAYS NO TO 2020 SENATE RUN

Hours later, Rep. Cindy Axne of Iowa announced she would run for re-election next year rather than launch a Democratic challenge against Republican Sen. Joni Ernst.

A day later, Democratic Rep. Joaquín Castro of Texas also announced he would run for re-election rather than take a stab at trying to unseat GOP Sen John Cornyn.

Continue Reading Below


_REP. CASTRO PASSES ON 2020 SENATE RUN

Also Wednesday, reports swirled that Montana Gov. Steve Bullock would likely launch a presidential campaign in the next week or two. A Bullock entry into the White House race obviously means the popular two-term governor is passing on a chance to knock off Republican Sen. Steve Daines next year.

Earlier this year, two other high-profile politicians whom the Senate Democrat’s campaign arm tried to recruit – former Gov. John Hickenlooper of Colorado and former Rep. Beto O’Rourke of Texas (who nearly defeated Sen. Ted Cruz of Texas in last year’s midterms) – decided to launch White House runs rather than run for the Senate.







The early recruiting failures of Schumer and Democratic Senatorial Campaign Committee (DSCC) chair Sen. Catherine Cortez Masto of Nevada could be an early barometer of the likely steep climb ahead as their party tries to take back the majority in the chamber where the Republicans hold a 53-47 advantage.

Republicans were quick to spotlight the setbacks as a sign of Democratic weakness and target Schumer.

“These embarrassing recruitment failures are devastating to Chuck Schumer's dream of a Democratic Senate,” emphasized Jack Pandol, communications director for the Senate Leadership Fund, the top outside group backing Senate Republicans.

“Now that top-tier Democrats in nearly every competitive state have all said no to Chuck Schumer, the picture is becoming clear: Democrats simply do not believe in Schumer’s ability to lead them into the majority,” Pandol added.

National Republican Senatorial Committee communications director Jesse Hunt argued that the news points to the increasingly leftward shift among Democrats.

“It shouldn’t surprise anyone that Democrats, watching their party begin to trend closer to socialism, are ducking out of competitive races against well-funded, accomplished Republican incumbents,” Hunt told Fox News.

Democrats did land their top recruit in Arizona, where former astronaut Mark Kelly announced his candidacy. Kelly is the husband of former Rep. Gabrielle Giffords, who survived after being shot in the head during a mass shooting in Tuscan in 2011 that left six people dead.

Landing Kelly was a major get for the Democrats, as they try to oust GOP Sen. Martha McSally, who was appointed by Arizona’s Republican governor to fill the remainder of the term of the Senate seat held for years by the late Sen. John McCain.

DSCC spokesperson Stewart Boss highlighted that “Republicans are on defense this cycle, trying to rescue weak incumbents with toxic records raising health care costs and giving tax breaks to corporations and billionaires in states where the president lost or is increasingly unpopular.”

And he argued that his party’s “well-positioned to take advantage of this climate and will have impressive candidates in these battleground states.”

Democrats also emphasize it’s really early in the cycle.

“Senate candidates typically announce closer to 12-16 months out before Election Day,” noted a national Democratic official involved in Senate races, who asked to remain anonymous to speak more freely.

Democratic Sens. Jacky Rosen of Nevada and Kyrsten Sinema of Arizona, who last year flipped GOP held seats, didn’t announce their bids until July and September of 2017.

Pointing to an increasing number of stories spotlighting this week’s setbacks, the official added that “it’s a little premature to weigh in on how the map’s going to play in early May of the off year.”

The source also pointed out that Castro’s decision not to run prevents a likely bruising primary battle with Air Force veteran MJ Hegar, who’s already in the race.

The official also noted that the GOP could see ugly primary fights in Kansas and Alabama, where Democratic incumbents will have a hard time holding on to seats in red-leaning states -- and that Republicans have yet to land top-tier recruits in the battleground states of New Hampshire and Michigan, to take on incumbent Democratic Sens. Jeanne Shaheen of New Hampshire and Gary Peters of Michigan.

While enjoying a much more favorable map than in 2018, the Democrats' path to retaking the majority remains narrow. They have to flip three seats if the party retakes the White House, or four if President Trump’s re-elected. Only two GOP incumbents are running for re-election in states that Hillary Clinton captured in 2016.
_


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 2, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> No collusion


As yet to be determined.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 2, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> As yet to be determined.


Yes.  I hope you people drag that dead cat in to 2020 and on to 2024.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 2, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So much for you not reading my shit.
> LoL


The one liners, yes, the tome like cut & pastes, not a chance.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 2, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Yes.  I hope you people drag that dead cat in to 2020 and on to 2024.


Nothing lasts forever.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 2, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Nothing lasts forever.


November 2016 comes to mind.


----------



## messy (May 2, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> No collusion hurts worse....doesnʻt it?


Hurts Barr? I don't know.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 3, 2019)

De Blasio Ready to Join 2020 Race...
https://www.nydailynews.com/news/politics/ny-de-blasio-2020-president-white-house-campaign-announcement-20190503-xsjuocb7zfhqxhh5vmoi3dup5q-story.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 3, 2019)

Biden brags about going to the 'hood' to teach 'women of color' how to code
https://www.theblaze.com/news/biden-brags-about-going-to-the-hood-to-teach-women-of-color-how-to-code


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 3, 2019)

Patrick Svitek

✔@PatrickSvitek
https://twitter.com/PatrickSvitek/status/1124376293900980230

.@staceyabrams now up at @AnniesListTX luncheon in Houston. "I'm here to tell you a secret that makes Breitbart and Tucker Carlson go crazy: We won," she says. She then acknowledges she's not governor of Georgia — "yet."


227
11:12 AM - May 3, 2019

Patrick Svitek

✔@PatrickSvitek
https://twitter.com/PatrickSvitek/status/1124380204355530753

.@staceyabrams giving defiant speech to @AnniesListTX, saying she won't be a "good sport" & go away quietly after election in which she was wronged. "We don't have to concede elections anymore, b/c when we concede, we are condoning systems that are used to oppress us," she says.


226
11:28 AM - May 3, 2019


----------



## messy (May 3, 2019)

Looking down the road, with the possible exception of 2020 where Trump might win, I’m not seeing a strong future for Republicans.
That’s why they act so angry and desperate these days with McConnell and Graham and Trump, etc.... they know it’s their last stand.

Warms the heart.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 3, 2019)

messy said:


> Looking down the road, with the possible exception of 2020 where Trump might win, I’m not seeing a strong future for Republicans.
> That’s why they act so angry and desperate these days with McConnell and Graham and Trump, etc.... they know it’s their last stand.
> 
> Warms the heart.


But only lukewarm


----------



## nononono (May 4, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Strange comment coming from a supporter of the porn star president who has a porn star wife.



*Jealousy and Envy ooze from your post again.
Take her picture in the bathroom and donate to 
porn.....once again*.


----------



## nononono (May 4, 2019)

messy said:


> Looking down the road, with the possible exception of 2020 where Trump might win, I’m not seeing a strong future for Republicans.
> That’s why they act so angry and desperate these days with McConnell and Graham and Trump, etc.... they know it’s their last stand.
> 
> Warms the heart.


*It warms the heart to see you project your inner feelings ....once again*.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 4, 2019)

messy said:


> Looking down the road, with the possible exception of 2020 where Trump might win, I’m not seeing a strong future for Republicans.
> That’s why they act so angry and desperate these days with McConnell and Graham and Trump, etc.... they know it’s their last stand.
> 
> Warms the heart.


My friend loves it when you people make predictions.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 4, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> My friend loves it when you people make predictions.


Yes he does.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 4, 2019)

Vanity Fair: Hunter Biden’s $1.5 Billion Bank of China Deal ‘Looming on the Horizon’ as Campaign Scandal
4 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/2020-election/2019/05/04/vanity-fair-hunter-bidens-1-5-billion-bank-of-china-deal-looming-on-the-horizon-as-campaign-scandal/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwiU7sSuhYPiAhV6JTQIHUr4CxkQlO8DMAJ6BAgJEA0&usg=AOvVaw0NZ4MxPOP2dawe_qU4Nudk&ampcf=1


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 4, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> My friend loves it when you people make predictions.


Online "friend ships" are almost as creepy as you, get a life.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 4, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Online "friend ships" are almost as creepy as you, get a life.


You still reading my stuff?
Talk about creepy.
Don't be jealy.

*Jealy*. analogy adjective. jealous. This new word has a slightly different meaning: it seems to shift the connotational meaning in a more positive direction; if someone is “*jealy*” of their friend, they are in fact expressing more admiration and support than actual malicious jealousy.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 5, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Yes he does.


I agree.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 5, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Online "friend ships" are almost as creepy as you, get a life.


Why the hate?
I thought we were friends.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 5, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Why the hate?
> I thought we were friends.


When we meet in person, introduce ourselves and shakes hands that would be a start. Until then we are just unknown entities bouncing ideas and opinions around. I know people that are nutters online, feeding off other nutters to the point of a nutter frenzy (like we have in here), but are really quite reasonable in person and nowhere near as argumentative nor combative, as am I.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 5, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> When we meet in person, introduce ourselves and shakes hands that would be a start. Until then we are just unknown entities bouncing ideas and opinions around. I know people that are nutters online, feeding off other nutters to the point of a nutter frenzy (like we have in here), but are really quite reasonable in person and nowhere near as argumentative nor combative, as am I.








Is this someone you know?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 5, 2019)

CONFUSION: Biden says 'Margaret Thatcher' called him with concerns about Trump...
http://www.theamericanmirror.com/confusion-biden-says-margaret-thatcher-called-him/


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 5, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Is this someone you know?


I see you are frightened.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 6, 2019)

Cory Booker on Dems' 2020 Victory - Americans WANT to Pay More Taxes Because They're 'Patriotic'
https://www.redstate.com/alexparker/2019/05/05/cory-booker-dems-2020-victory-americans-want-pay-taxes-theyre-patriotic/


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 6, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Cory Booker on Dems' 2020 Victory - Americans WANT to Pay More Taxes Because They're 'Patriotic'
> https://www.redstate.com/alexparker/2019/05/05/cory-booker-dems-2020-victory-americans-want-pay-taxes-theyre-patriotic/


Hands down my nominee.  AOC would make a great VP.  And Cory’s a little late to the party like the rest of the Fries U grads in here.  Husker has already shown his patriotism via his tax remittal.  Messy not so much.  He complains about subsidies to oil while enjoying free solar power.  What a deal!!


----------



## messy (May 6, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Hands down my nominee.  AOC would make a great VP.  And Cory’s a little late to the party like the rest of the Fries U grads in here.  Husker has already shown his patriotism via his tax remittal.  Messy not so much.  He complains about subsidies to oil while enjoying free solar power.  What a deal!!


Not complaining. Explaining that  oil is subsidized as much as solar and wind, that's all.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 6, 2019)

messy said:


> Not complaining. Explaining that  oil is subsidized as much as solar and wind, that's all.


One is necessary and one not so much.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 6, 2019)

messy said:


> Not complaining. Explaining that  oil is subsidized as much as solar and wind, that's all.


Oil works after dark, on cloudy days and, windless days.  Solar and wind, not so much.  And that’s only after you use fossil fuels to mine the earth for the materials to build and maintain a wind and solar infrastructure.  The market would sort that out quite easily.


----------



## messy (May 6, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Oil works after dark, on cloudy days and, windless days.  Solar and wind, not so much.  And that’s only after you use fossil fuels to mine the earth for the materials to build and maintain a wind and solar infrastructure.  The market would sort that out quite easily.


Take it up with Warren Buffet.
Hey Iz, do you ever wonder why everybody who does better than you financially has the opposite views about investments? You should!
But it’s not all bad...you have Ricky on your side and he’s old school. He knows that copper beats PVC, no matter what the young hotshots say.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 6, 2019)

messy said:


> Take it up with Warren Buffet.
> Hey Iz, do you ever wonder why everybody who does better than you financially has the opposite views about investments? You should!
> But it’s not all bad...you have Ricky on your side and he’s old school. He knows that copper beats PVC, no matter what the young hotshots say.


He also knows that one size fits all piping is not necessarily a good thing for those that can’t afford copper.  I don’t wonder why posers do better than I.  Get back to work for your rich boss.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 6, 2019)

messy said:


> Take it up with Warren Buffet.
> Hey Iz, do you ever wonder why everybody who does better than you financially has the opposite views about investments? You should!
> But it’s not all bad...you have Ricky on your side and he’s old school. He knows that copper beats PVC, no matter what the young hotshots say.


And be careful of advice from Buffet who makes a lot of money off lending your bank more expensive dollars through his Insurance Companies.  Your bank then lends that money to you with enough interest to pay him back.


----------



## messy (May 6, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> And be careful of advice from Buffet who makes a lot of money off lending your bank more expensive dollars through his Insurance Companies.  Your bank then lends that money to you with enough interest to pay him back.


You know more than Buffet.
I think maybe you don’t care about making money, which is cool. But it’s odd that you pontificate about money on a blog, when you have no experience making it...nor, obviously, are you educated about it.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 6, 2019)

messy said:


> You know more than Buffet.
> I think maybe you don’t care about making money, which is cool. But it’s odd that you pontificate about money on a blog, when you have no experience making it...nor, obviously, are you educated about it.


I don’t know more than Buffet.  I know more than a poser.  Which is not saying much.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 6, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Oil works after dark, on cloudy days and, windless days.  Solar and wind, not so much.  And that’s only after you use fossil fuels to mine the earth for the materials to build and maintain a wind and solar infrastructure.  The market would sort that out quite easily.


I'm really starting believe your ignorance isn't an act. You have heard of storing energy? You don't believe like t that it's a direct link from power source to energy and that if you don't use it at that time you lose it? . . . or then maybe you do.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 6, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I'm really starting believe your ignorance isn't an act. You have heard of storing energy? You don't believe like t that it's a direct link from power source to energy and that if you don't use it at that time you lose it? . . . or then maybe you do.


Yes I have heard of storing energy.  But storage systems don’t typically recharge.  Lol!!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 6, 2019)

WATCH: Kamala Harris Undermines Election Results for the 2018 Georgia and Florida Gubernatorial Races
https://www.redstate.com/sister-toldjah/2019/05/06/watch-kamala-harris-undermines-election-results-2018-georgia-florida-gubernatorial-races/


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 6, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Yes I have heard of storing energy.  But storage systems don’t typically recharge.  Lol!!


You really try so hard to be a disingenuous buffoon, sometimes you do nail it.


----------



## nononono (May 6, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You really try so hard to be a disingenuous buffoon, sometimes you do nail it.


*Democrats are the moving Train Wreck that just doesn't seem to stop......*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 6, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You really try so hard to be a disingenuous buffoon, sometimes you do nail it.


I love watching you get spooled up.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 7, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I love watching you get spooled up.


Your imagination has probably served you well over the years helping you convince yourself you are ok. Always with the imaginary outcomes.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 7, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Your imagination has probably served you well over the years helping you convince yourself you are ok. Always with the imaginary outcomes.


Were you imagining a different result when you limped off to the ignore zone almost 3 years ago?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 7, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Were you imagining a different result when you limped off to the ignore zone almost 3 years ago?


Don't confuse rat, any word with limp in it makes him nervous.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 7, 2019)

Well, the queer is done,

*Pete Buttigieg in South Carolina: America ‘Was Never as Great as Advertised’*

*https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2019/05/06/pete-buttigieg-in-south-carolina-america-was-never-as-great-as-advertised/*






AP Photo/Meg Kinnard
KYLE MORRIS6 May 201910318
1:32
*Democratic presidential hopeful Pete Buttigieg took a jab at President Trump on Monday while delivering a speech in South Carolina, saying America’s past “was never as great as advertised.”*

“So many of the solutions, I believe, are gonna come from our communities. Communities like the one where I grew up, which is an industrial mid-western city,” the former South Bend, Indiana mayor stated. “That is exactly the kind of place that our current president targeted with a message saying that we could find greatness by just stopping the clock and turning it back.”


“That past that he is promising to return us to was never as great as advertised, especially for marginalized Americans… and there’s no going back anyway.”


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 7, 2019)

President Biden will clean house and "lock 'em up" won't be a silly, baseless chant, it will be reality.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 7, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> President Biden will clean house and "lock 'em up" won't be a silly, baseless chant, it will be reality.


"Come on man."


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 7, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> "Come on man."


"Goodnight john boy"


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 7, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> President Biden will clean house and "lock 'em up" won't be a silly, baseless chant, it will be reality.


“Well,” Trump said, “I think that — I just feel like a young man. I’m so young. I can’t believe it. I’m the youngest person. I am a young, vibrant man."

He compared himself to former vice president Joe Biden, who declared his candidacy for the 2020 Democratic presidential nomination on Thursday.

"I look at Joe? I don’t know about him. I don’t know.”

Trump was asked whether Biden was too old.

“I would never say anyone is too old,” he replied, “but I know they’re all making me look very young, both in terms of age and I think in terms of energy.”




_
_


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 7, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> President Biden will clean house and "lock 'em up" won't be a silly, baseless chant, it will be reality.


Biden got slaughtered by the View girls!!  You people don’t learn.  Lol!


----------



## messy (May 7, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Biden got slaughtered by the View girls!!  You people don’t learn.  Lol!


Your viewing habits are certainly no surprise.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 8, 2019)

messy said:


> Your viewing habits are certainly no surprise.


Biden is your #1.  Lol!!


----------



## messy (May 8, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Biden is your #1.  Lol!!


Who’s your favorite on The View?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 8, 2019)

messy said:


> Who’s your favorite on The View?


Whoopi cushion


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 8, 2019)

messy said:


> Who’s your favorite on The View?



OBVI.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 8, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 4626
> OBVI.


You don't get out much do you?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 8, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You don't get out much do you?


No, your wife would rather us spend our time in doors.


----------



## Multi Sport (May 8, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Democrats are the moving Train Wreck that just doesn't seem to stop......*


So the Dems are going after Barr yet turned a blind eye when the previous AG paid Billy Boy a visit on the tarmac....


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 8, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> No, your wife would rather us spend our time in doors.


Feeling the pressure are ya, it'll be over soon enough. Feeling a lot like the early 70's ain't it? All we need now is an oil embargo and high inflation!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 8, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Feeling the pressure are ya, it'll be over soon enough. Feeling a lot like the early 70's ain't it? All we need now is an oil embargo and high inflation!


Don't know, before my time.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 9, 2019)

Joe Biden: U.S. Has ‘Obligation’ To Give Healthcare To ‘Undocumented’ Immigrants
https://www.dailywire.com/news/46967/joe-biden-us-has-obligation-give-healthcare-ryan-saavedra


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 9, 2019)

Dumb Cunt

Klobuchar On If Kavanaugh Got Due Process: ‘He Got A Really Good Job Out Of It’
11 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://amp.dailycaller.com/2019/05/08/amy-klobuchar-due-process-brett-kavanaugh&ved=2ahUKEwiIwumksI7iAhXKm-AKHSFlCs0QlO8DMAR6BAgOEBU&usg=AOvVaw2JP6fMIYdXr0JUkSqPHoO8


----------



## messy (May 9, 2019)

I am enjoying the Senate vs. Jr. battle.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 9, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Don't know, before my time.


Again, nutters aren't good any kind of grasp of history, facts or even just common knowledge. You seem to be spoon fed what to say, what to think, what to do.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 9, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Again, nutters aren't good any kind of grasp of history, facts or even just common knowledge. You seem to be spoon fed what to say, what to think, what to do.


Ok Union Boy.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 9, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Again, nutters aren't good any kind of grasp of history, facts or even just common knowledge. You seem to be spoon fed what to say, what to think, what to do.


Reminds me of your dad and his cherry picking of crooks to support his oft lacking narrative.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 9, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Reminds me of your dad and his cherry picking of crooks to support his oft lacking narrative.


Do you enjoy the undermining of the American system/democracy? Or, like me, do you see it (the t experiment) as exposing the weaknesses, cracks and flaws that will need to be shored up if we truly want checks and balances?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 9, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Do you enjoy the undermining of the American system/democracy? Or, like me, do you see it (the t experiment) as exposing the weaknesses, cracks and flaws that will need to be shored up if we truly want checks and balances?


That’s not what you want nor I.  But I actually understand how we are being undermined.    You got it.  Two letters.  QE.   The 800 year Roman Empire went down because of their fiscal policies.  Most people don’t get that you are in fact the one that is undermining the American System with your obvious ignorance.  Sadly, you are not alone.  I enjoy undermining ignorance.  But alas I think you give me far too much credit.  But you’re a great example of the impact that I am having on the American System.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 9, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> That’s not what you want nor I.  But I actually understand how we are being undermined.    You got it.  Two letters.  QE.   The 800 year Roman Empire went down because of their fiscal policies.  Most people don’t get that you are in fact the one that is undermining the American System with your obvious ignorance.  Sadly, you are not alone.  I enjoy undermining ignorance.  But alas I think you give me far too much credit.  But you’re a great example of the impact that I am having on the American System.


You have no influence on me whatsoever besides knowing you are being used.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 9, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You have no influence on me whatsoever besides knowing you are being used.


Agree.  We all are.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 9, 2019)

*Elizabeth Warren: ‘Nobody in America Succeeds on Their Own'*

 
_





AFP Photo/Getty Images/Robyn Beck
PENNY STARR 9 May 2019 
*Sen. Elizabeth Warren (D-MA) would like to follow in Barack Obama’s footsteps by winning the White House in 2020 and she seems to be taking a cue from the former president’s now infamous “If you’ve got a business—you didn’t build that” speech in 2012. *

Like Obama, Warren believes it is not American ingenuity and hard work but the federal government that makes the people and the country great.


Warren wrote in an op-ed for CNN Business Perspectives:

Nobody in America succeeds on their own. Government-funded labs are fueling world-changing innovations. Much of American wealth was built through government-sponsored home equity. Strong American businesses are powered by American workers educated in public schools. Their goods are brought to market on roads funded by taxpayers.

Warren’s commentary was inspired by a Chase Bank tweet giving customers advice on saving money. 

Warren wrote:


Chase Bank fired off a tweet last week staging a hypothetical conversation between one of its customers and her bank account. The customer asks why her account balance is low, and the bank tells her not to go out for food or coffee when she can make it at home instead, or to spend money on a cab when she can just walk. The customer pretends not to listen. “I guess we’ll never know,” she says, brushing off her low balance and the bank’s “advice” on how to manage her money.

When I read that tweet, it hit me like a punch in the gut — but not for the reason Chase intended.
_


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 9, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Elizabeth Warren: ‘Nobody in America Succeeds on Their Own'*
> 
> 
> _
> ...


She’s right.  The government only funds.  Wait for it........Quebec Echo!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 10, 2019)

Birds of a feather: Why are so many Democrats so reprehensible in exactly the same way?
MAY 10, 2019
From Trump hate to multi-culturalism, an ugly bird emerges...
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/05/birds_of_a_feather_why_are_so_many_democrats_so_reprehensible_in_exactly_the_same_way.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 10, 2019)

Trump one of few presidents more popular than at inauguration
MAY 10, 2019
Donald Trump is only the third president since FDR whose job approval rating is higher at this point in the third year of his first term. 
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/05/trump_one_of_few_president_more_popular_than_at_inauguration_.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 10, 2019)

Must be an inherent trait of liberals.

So read the thing already
MAY 10, 2019
It doesn't get much simpler than this. 
https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/05/so_read_the_thing_already.html


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 10, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Birds of a feather: Why are so many Democrats so reprehensible in exactly the same way?
> MAY 10, 2019
> From Trump hate to multi-culturalism, an ugly bird emerges...
> https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/05/birds_of_a_feather_why_are_so_many_democrats_so_reprehensible_in_exactly_the_same_way.html


Cowards have to stick together


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 10, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Must be an inherent trait of liberals.
> 
> So read the thing already
> MAY 10, 2019
> ...


E-readers unite.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 10, 2019)

I wonder if she is dumb or dumber?

Amy Klobuchar Says Planned Parenthood Offers Mammograms. They Don’t.
https://www.dailywire.com/news/47050/amy-klobuchar-says-planned-parenthood-offers-paul-bois


----------



## Nonononono (May 10, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I wonder if she is dumb or dumber?
> 
> Amy Klobuchar Says Planned Parenthood Offers Mammograms. They Don’t.
> https://www.dailywire.com/news/47050/amy-klobuchar-says-planned-parenthood-offers-paul-bois


I’ll agree she’s dumb, if you’ll agree that anyone who thinks windmill noise causes cancer is dumber.


----------



## nononono (May 10, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> I’ll agree she’s dumb, if you’ll agree that anyone who thinks windmill noise causes cancer is dumber.


*Go away Bob.....you smell of stagnant water n rotting fish....kinda like the *
*previous administration.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 10, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> I’ll agree she’s dumb, if you’ll agree that anyone who thinks windmill noise causes cancer is dumber.


Maybe he knows something we don't?
Kinda like area 51.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 11, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> I’ll agree she’s dumb, if you’ll agree that anyone who thinks windmill noise causes cancer is dumber.


Russian windmills cause cancer..........and collusion.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 11, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> I’ll agree she’s dumb, if you’ll agree that anyone who thinks windmill noise causes cancer is dumber.


How did you Democrats nominate a candidate that was dumber than that?  I love how he chums the water for you lemon sharks.  Must be the deceit that whiskers posted about.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 11, 2019)

O’Rourke suggests using tax code to transfer wealth from rich whites to African-Americans
https://hotair.com/headlines/archives/2019/05/orourke-suggests-using-tax-code-transfer-wealth-rich-whites-african-americans/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 11, 2019)




----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 11, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> O’Rourke suggests using tax code to transfer wealth from rich whites to African-Americans
> https://hotair.com/headlines/archives/2019/05/orourke-suggests-using-tax-code-transfer-wealth-rich-whites-african-americans/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 12, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 12, 2019)

*Potemkin Prep: Kamala Harris does an Elizabeth Warren in the kitchen*
By Monica Showalter
Kamala Harris has always had a problem with authenticity - dating from her political start at Willie Brown's knee, so to speak, to her claim that she went to a racism-infested Berkeley high school in the 1980s, to her claims to smoking pot as a 'Jamaican' thang, something her real Jamaican father publicly corrected her on.

Now she's stepped in it again, posing in an apron and pearls and perfect makeup to whip up some of her famous jerk chicken marinade in her kitchen for her husband's Twitter feed.

View image on Twitter


Douglas Emhoff@douglasemhoff
https://twitter.com/douglasemhoff/status/1127379203949641728

⁦My wonderful wife ⁦@KamalaHarris⁩ rushing home between LA events to prepare Jerk Chicken marinade for our Mothers Day feast Tmw. 

	
	
		
		
	


	










18.9K
6:05 PM - May 11, 2019

2,869 people are talking about this

Twitter Ads info and privacy


Twitchy has some choice tweets questioning the matter.

How many things are wrong with this picture?

Well, start with the fact that it's a duplicate of what fellow campaign rival Elizabeth Warren tried to do, drinking beer for the cameras to prove she was just a regular joe for those poor deplorable voters who supposedly want this sort of thing.

We all know how well that worked out for Warren.

And Harris is trying to duplicate it?

I've heard of politicians imitating each other but not imitating each other's mistakes. This is a new one. Rimshot, Kamala.




Because against this homey picture (and yes, she does look pretty cute), everyone has another one of her: That of the 1980s-style ambitious yuppie career politician in fierce heels and pearls with a taste for expensive clothing, who slept her way to the top to burnish her resume, and who has an impressive meanness in questioning and slanting a case against President Trump's Supreme Court nominees as an impersonal part of the job. Let's face it, there's nothing she won't do to get to the top. Not exactly someone you'd want to have a beer with.

Hence, the picture.

The Twitchy denizens jump onto her for authenticity issues in the picture - the whiteness of the apron, suggesting it's brand new, meaning, a theatrical prop, something a stylist or political campaign operative looking at internals might come up with, particularly with what the Twitchy denizens identify as its supposed factory folds, which might or might not be accurate. There are folds alright but it's notable that the fold is slanted, which usually isn't the case in something packaged new unless it's cheap. Just as likely it might have been pressed by an expensive laundry service or else stored at the bottom of a heap of things in the closet (read: little used) to give it that slanted fold, but even with those possibilities, it doesn't make her look authentic. She's got a tiny spot of jerk sauce on her blouse, O.K. But given the crispness of the apron, one wonders if it was put there for the picture. Whatever the case, the viewers are suspicious because first thing that comes to mind with Harris is how inauthentic she is.

I find it even more suspicious that she's makin' jerk chicken, just like dad used to make, presumably. Really? Given her bio, it would seem far more likely she would be making dosas or Mulligatawny soup, or something presented on a banana leaf, which would match the cuisine of her Tamil mom who raised her. Those dishes, of course, would scare some Democrats in the flyover, but most everyone in the states knows what jerk chicken is. But did she really make jerk chicken just like dad used to make? Her parents divorced when she was seven and she had virtually no contact with her dad growing up. If she knows how to cook jerk chicken, it's likely she taught herself or learned about it in a cooking school. Those expensive appliances down the long kitchen corridor suggest the latter.

I'm gonna give her a pass on the dainty bracelets on both wrists - that _is_ a Tamil thang, and they aren't dripping into her food, so it's probably something she really did pick up from her mother.

Then there's the pearls, oh those June Cleaver pearls. Doesn't everyone like to cook, do the dishes, and vaccuum the floor in pearls like June Cleaver did? Not to mention, perfect makeup - note that fine brow job that looks like something she got at Anastasia's near Rodeo Drive.  Harris's husband says she was rushing between campaign appointments in Los Angeles, presumably where she lives (the entire Sacramento establishment loves to jet-commute between Sacramento and Los Angeles, and to heck with going green. Just off the job as state attorney general, Harris fits that profile, too). Maybe everyone cooks in pearls (and an apron, which some Twitchyite question, though that's arguable given that apron sales seem to be strong given their presence at Target) and who knows, heels, too, but that might work best for the Martha Stewart crowd, not the average joes the ad was targeting. 

Bottom line, hard to think Kamala Harris really rushes home to make poppa's famous jerk chicken marinade in her pearls for the young 'uns in the zillion-dollar kitchen.

Maybe it's authentic, sure. But given what we know of Harris, it's natural to think it's not.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 12, 2019)

Rand Paul: Americans Will Be 'Shocked' to Know What Biden’s Son Was Up To
55 mins ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/clips/2019/05/12/rand-paul-americans-will-be-shocked-to-know-what-bidens-son-was-up-to/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwiPmcjBqJbiAhVS-6wKHXVsCDoQlO8DMAB6BAgJEAU&usg=AOvVaw13lPyKXrDfkCVh15eAJBua&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 13, 2019)

DNC’s ‘Woke-Off’ Primary Gets More Woke
5 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://amp.dailycaller.com/2019/05/13/primary-gets-more-woke&ved=2ahUKEwjLmfffzZjiAhWT0J8KHe8IBwoQlO8DMAF6BAgGEAk&usg=AOvVaw3mkKjCYm7Gm_RjKcZZga6k&ampcf=1


----------



## messy (May 13, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Potemkin Prep: Kamala Harris does an Elizabeth Warren in the kitchen*
> By Monica Showalter
> Kamala Harris has always had a problem with authenticity - dating from her political start at Willie Brown's knee, so to speak, to her claim that she went to a racism-infested Berkeley high school in the 1980s, to her claims to smoking pot as a 'Jamaican' thang, something her real Jamaican father publicly corrected her on.
> 
> ...


https://mmshowalter.com/about/

The writer just spent all this time writing a whole piece on a kitchen photo...I’m so surprised to learn that we can hire her for “freelance work.” Imagine the job she’ll do on your next party invitation.


----------



## nononono (May 13, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 4658


*Sheeeeeet.....that woman can't cook. *
*That looks like cat sheeeeet in a green bowl.*

*Just ask Willie Brown.*
*Another " staged " photo op.*

*Someone ask Kamala how many lynchings have happened in the last 40 years*
*to warrant the Jussie Smollet Hoax...!*


----------



## nononono (May 13, 2019)

messy said:


> https://mmshowalter.com/about/
> 
> The writer just spent all this time writing a whole piece on a kitchen photo...I’m so surprised to learn that we can hire her for “freelance work.” Imagine the job she’ll do on your next party invitation.



*Your boxes seats four ...invite her over.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 14, 2019)

The leader of the Democrat party.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 15, 2019)

The Angry Mob Now Controls The Democratic Party
4 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://amp.dailycaller.com/2019/05/15/angry-mob-controls-democrats&ved=2ahUKEwjZ1aPrxJ3iAhUNWa0KHXLPCvAQlO8DMAF6BAgIEAk&usg=AOvVaw1SH24bmRFHepMl-fq72bkO&ampcf=1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 15, 2019)

Tucker Hits 2020 Dems For Apologizing Over Previous Opinions
 
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://amp.dailycaller.com/2019/05/14/tucker-carlson-democratic-presidential-candidates&ved=2ahUKEwjZ1aPrxJ3iAhUNWa0KHXLPCvAQlO8DMAZ6BAgIEB0&usg=AOvVaw3i4J23RyVc-4tnvvAJrWEq


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 15, 2019)

This guy is a bigger homo the butboy Pete,

WATCH: “The View” Politically Neuters Beto O’Rourke, Makes Him Revisit His Vanity Fair Cover
https://www.redstate.com/sister-toldjah/2019/05/14/watch-view-politically-neuters-beto-orourke-makes-revisit-vanity-fair-cover/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 16, 2019)

Morning Joe to Beto O’Rourke: Stop apologizing for being white — and for everything else
https://hotair.com/archives/2019/05/15/morning-joe-beto-orourke-stop-apologizing-white-everything-else/


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 16, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> This guy is a bigger homo the butboy Pete,
> 
> WATCH: “The View” Politically Neuters Beto O’Rourke, Makes Him Revisit His Vanity Fair Cover
> https://www.redstate.com/sister-toldjah/2019/05/14/watch-view-politically-neuters-beto-orourke-makes-revisit-vanity-fair-cover/


You have a homo scale you rate from?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 16, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You have a homo scale you rate from?


Yes, it goes down from you.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 16, 2019)

Yes, you people have 2020 in the bag.

Democrats say Alabama Is Killing People By Banning Abortion
 
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://amp.dailycaller.com/2019/05/16/alabama-abortion-ban-kill-women-democrats&ved=2ahUKEwiNwPnAnqDiAhUDXKwKHYPMB-UQlO8DMAZ6BAgJEB0&usg=AOvVaw0OEw45cJytFBYY1vYxlsh_


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 16, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The leader of the Democrat party.
> View attachment 4681


She’s unwilling to give up fossil fuels just like the rest of the climate heretics in here.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 16, 2019)

Making 'Herstory': Kamala Harris Says She Could Be First Asian-American President
3 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/2020-election/2019/05/16/making-herstory-kamala-harris-says-she-could-be-first-asian-american-president/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwjphdOzqKHiAhW3GDQIHRXRB4MQlO8DMAJ6BAgJEA0&usg=AOvVaw1ZlgJQIqxe4MASeI3nZ-_h&ampcf=1


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 16, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> She’s unwilling to give up fossil fuels just like the rest of the climate heretics in here.


No one wants to give up fossil fuels. We need to transition, and we gave already started without you, but you are use to that by now.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 16, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> No one wants to give up fossil fuels. We need to transition, and we gave already started without you, but you are use to that by now.


So you’re still posting which means you’re not transitioning at all.


----------



## espola (May 16, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> So you’re still posting which means you’re not transitioning at all.


Really?  At its peak today (1300) renewables were supplying over 50% of the demand of the CA-ISO area (which is most of California).  Total demand was 23,151 megawatts, net demand by traditional sources was 10,049 megawatts.  That's what "transition" looks like.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 16, 2019)

espola said:


> Really?  At its peak today (1300) renewables were supplying over 50% of the demand of the CA-ISO area (which is most of California).  Total demand was 23,151 megawatts, net demand by traditional sources was 10,049 megawatts.  That's what "transition" looks like.


So what the fuck are you assholes bitching about?


----------



## espola (May 16, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So what the fuck are you assholes bitching about?


Izzy's the one bitching.  We enviros are pretty much getting our way.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 16, 2019)

espola said:


> Izzy's the one bitching.  We enviros are pretty much getting our way.


Well one would never know that now would one.
Tell AOC please.


----------



## espola (May 16, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Well one would never know that now would one.
> Tell AOC please.


Some of us are still living in the real world.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 16, 2019)

espola said:


> Really?  At its peak today (1300) renewables were supplying over 50% of the demand of the CA-ISO area (which is most of California).  Total demand was 23,151 megawatts, net demand by traditional sources was 10,049 megawatts.  That's what "transition" looks like.


Sucker


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 16, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So what the fuck are you assholes bitching about?


That people seem to be flipping the renewable switches in their homes as opposed to the traditional switches and thus the demand differences.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 16, 2019)

espola said:


> Izzy's the one bitching.  We enviros are pretty much getting our way.


Thanks to reliable fossil fuels vs.  unreliable renewables.


----------



## espola (May 16, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> That people seem to be flipping the renewable switches in their homes as opposed to the traditional switches and thus the demand differences.


Coocoo.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 16, 2019)

espola said:


> Izzy's the one bitching.  We enviros are pretty much getting our way.


Wtf is an "enviro"?
Does it have something to do with your climate religion


----------



## espola (May 16, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Wtf is an "enviro"?
> Does it have something to do with your climate religion


Get your free solar panels yet?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 16, 2019)

espola said:


> Get your free solar panels yet?


What constitutes "free"?
You Bernie Sanders now?


----------



## espola (May 16, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> What constitutes "free"?
> You Bernie Sanders now?


I thought you were Bernie.  Or was that just another one of your frauds?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 16, 2019)

espola said:


> I thought you were Bernie.  Or was that just another one of your frauds?


No on "enviros"
and no on "free solar panels".
Anything else you want to add?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 16, 2019)

espola said:


> Get your free solar panels yet?


Coocoo


----------



## espola (May 16, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> No on "enviros"
> and no on "free solar panels".
> Anything else you want to add?


Do you hear the people laughing at you yet?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 16, 2019)

espola said:


> Do you hear the people laughing at you yet?


No, not yet.
Maybe in twelve years ( 11.5 years now) when the world ends.
I'll keep my ears open.


----------



## espola (May 16, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> No, not yet.
> Maybe in twelve years ( 11.5 years now) when the world ends.
> I'll keep my ears open.


That's not why they are laughing.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 17, 2019)

espola said:


> That's not why they are laughing.


We know.  Lol!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 17, 2019)

espola said:


> Do you hear the people laughing at you yet?


He's in see no, hear no, speak no evil mode . . . for the last 2 1/2 years now. Since the day after the 2016 election, bandwagon kinda guy.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 17, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He's in see no, hear no, speak no evil mode . . . for the last 2 1/2 years now. Since the day after the 2016 election, bandwagon kinda guy.


Irony alert


----------



## Multi Sport (May 17, 2019)

espola said:


> I thought you were Bernie.  Or was that just another one of your frauds?


Don't you mean Wez with his three screen names? But he's OK because he thinks like you do.. hypocrite.


----------



## Multi Sport (May 17, 2019)

espola said:


> Do you hear the people laughing at you yet?


I got your Coco Puffs...


----------



## espola (May 17, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Don't you mean Wez with his three screen names? But he's OK because he thinks like you do.. hypocrite.


I thought you were  ignoring me.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 17, 2019)

Race to the bottom.

Pete Buttigieg: Erasing Thomas Jefferson's Name 'Right Thing to Do'
2 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2019/05/17/pete-buttigieg-erasing-thomas-jeffersons-name-right-thing-to-do/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwjzxpe1xqPiAhUJP6wKHbXgBf0QlO8DMAN6BAgJEBE&usg=AOvVaw34LJrq6FNe2nAtrEQSZGnX


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 17, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He's in see no, hear no, speak no evil mode . . . for the last 2 1/2 years now. Since the day after the 2016 election, bandwagon kinda guy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 17, 2019)

*2016 Police Report: Cocaine Pipe Found in Car Rented by Hunter Biden*



_





David McNew/Getty Images
MATTHEW BOYLE 17 May 2019 

Breitbart News has exclusively obtained a heretofore unreported-on police report from days before the 2016 presidential election that describes how a cocaine pipe that authorities determined was used to smoke cocaine was found in a rental car returned to an Arizona Hertz location in the middle of the night. Also found in the vehicle were several personal effects of Hunter Biden, then-Vice President Joe Biden’s son, like two of his DC driver’s licenses, multiple credit cards, and personally identifying information like a Delaware Attorney General badge and a U.S. Secret Service business card that police said bore his name. Hunter Biden, according to the police report, had rented the vehicle from a location in California with the intent to return it to the Prescott, Arizona, location, where it was discovered the morning after it was dropped off with the drug paraphernalia and Hunter Biden’s personal effects inside.


Instead of returning the car keys to the drop box where after-hours returns are supposed to go, the car was returned—according to the police report—with the keys left in the gas tank compartment of the vehicle. Also found inside the vehicle, per the police report, were two drivers’ licenses both bearing Hunter Biden’s legal name Robert Biden, as well as “some credit cards with the same name,” “a secret service business card,” and an “Attorney General’s badge” all contained inside a wallet that Hertz rental employees discovered—along with a pipe that Hertz employees thought and police later confirmed was used to smoke illicit drugs, as well as “a white powdery substance in the arm rest of the vehicle.”

The next morning, according to the police report, a man who identified himself as “Joseph McGee” called the Hertz rental car counter to inform them of how the keys to the car were left in the vehicle’s gas cap rather than in the normal spot. “McGee” informed the rental car company employee, according to police, that “his friend was feeling sick so they didn’t know what to do” when the car was returned. Police, according to a supplemental report filed by a Prescott Police Department detective, sought and obtained a subpoena to discover the source of the “Joseph McGee” phone call—and traced it to a phone number owned and operated by a renowned “Colon Hydrotherapist” in the region.

Police attempted to find and interview “Joseph McGee,” but were unable to–and they also, per the documents, attempted to call Hunter Biden himself from the phone numbers he provided to the rental car company. Prescott Police Department officials were unable to reach Hunter Biden during the investigation for an interview on the matter, though, according to the documents, they did attempt to call him. One of the Prescott Police Department officers who responded to the initial scene wrote that according to his Sergeant, described in the report as “Sgt Small,” the Secret Service had informed the local police that “Robert Biden had been located by the Secret Service and was well.”


Laboratory analysis by the Arizona Department of Public Safety later determined that the pipe discovered in the vehicle was used to smoke cocaine, not meth, but fingerprints were not found on the device.

The 23 pages of law enforcement and police documents repeatedly refer to the suspect under investigation as Robert Hunter Biden and the report type as a “Narcotics Offense.” Breitbart News is publishing the documents here, with redactions made to remove personally-identifying contact information like addresses and phone numbers as well as the last names of key witnesses.
_


----------



## Multi Sport (May 18, 2019)

espola said:


> I thought you were  ignoring me.


Who told you that? Wez, Legend or Messy?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 18, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *2016 Police Report: Cocaine Pipe Found in Car Rented by Hunter Biden*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder why you never talk about t's brother who drank and drugged himself to death? His father hounded him and t took every opportunity to backstab and undercut everything he tried to do, you think that had any effect on him basically killing himself?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 18, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I wonder why you never talk about t's brother who drank and drugged himself to death? His father hounded him and t took every opportunity to backstab and undercut everything he tried to do, you think that had any effect on him basically killing himself?


Yawn


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 19, 2019)

I'm pretty sure this isn't the only thing he wants to pack,

Boston Globe: Pete Buttigieg Wants to Pack the Courts
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/2020-election/2019/05/19/boston-globe-pete-buttigieg-wants-to-pack-the-courts/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwjchszZgqjiAhWN4FQKHV0gAaAQlO8DMAJ6BAgJEA0&usg=AOvVaw0iswliBqamV4k-IkRAiM5d&ampcf=1


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 19, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I'm pretty sure this isn't the only thing he wants to pack,
> 
> Boston Globe: Pete Buttigieg Wants to Pack the Courts
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://www.breitbart.com/2020-election/2019/05/19/boston-globe-pete-buttigieg-wants-to-pack-the-courts/amp/&ved=2ahUKEwjchszZgqjiAhWN4FQKHV0gAaAQlO8DMAJ6BAgJEA0&usg=AOvVaw0iswliBqamV4k-IkRAiM5d&ampcf=1


You do have an obsession, and are damn proud of it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 19, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You do have an obsession, and are damn proud of it.


Sorry, butt the POTUS is a no queer position.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 19, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You do have an obsession, and are damn proud of it.


This post will go down in the anals of forum poppycock


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 20, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I wonder why you never talk about t's brother who drank and drugged himself to death? His father hounded him and t took every opportunity to backstab and undercut everything he tried to do, you think that had any effect on him basically killing himself?


Why would I and why does it matter, Trump doesnt drink, smoke or do drugs.
Bidens kid is a crook and possibly a druggie, he wants to be the president so he better be ready.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 20, 2019)

Gillibrand: I Wouldn’t Detain Any Illegal Aliens, I'd Free Them All Into the US
7 hours ago
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=https://townhall.com/tipsheet/leahbarkoukis/2019/05/20/gillibrand-i-wouldnt-detain-any-illegal-aliens-at-all-id-let-them-into-the-community-n2546574?amp=true&ved=2ahUKEwjqvIDO4qriAhVJ-6wKHZxkBRMQlO8DMAl6BAgPECk&usg=AOvVaw3QNIRuw_P1enwrHgqbrUJJ


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 20, 2019)

Punishing employers who don’t enforce gender pay equity

JAZZ SHAW  Posted at 12:31 pm on May 20, 2019

As of last Friday, Kamala Harris remains mired at the back of the middle tier of candidates, stuck at around 5% support. Of particular concern to her campaign is how well Joe Biden is doing with women in all of the polling. It’s clearly time for some drastic measures if she wants to break out of the basement and she appears to have chosen a uniquely female-oriented proposal as a solution. All the Democrats support closing the supposed gender wage gap and it makes for some great progressive talking points. But Harris has come out with a proposal to fine any employers who don’t pay women equally and put the money toward social justice solutions. (Politico)


----------



## nononono (May 20, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> No one wants to give up fossil fuels. We need to transition, and we gave already started without you, but you are use to that by now.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 20, 2019)

Who does this look like?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 20, 2019)

Yep.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 20, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yep.
> 
> View attachment 4724


----------



## espola (May 20, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> View attachment 4726


I see you have run out of logical arguments.

Oh, wait -- that's nothing new, is it?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 20, 2019)

espola said:


> I see you have run out of logical arguments.
> 
> Oh, wait -- that's nothing new, is it?


I wasn't arguing.
I was posting a picture of alfred e neuman.
Who does he look like?


----------



## espola (May 20, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I wasn't arguing.
> I was posting a picture of alfred e neuman.
> Who does he look like?


You?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 20, 2019)

espola said:


> You?









Who am I?
Why, I'm Pete Buttie-Judge.


----------



## espola (May 21, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Who am I?
> Why, I'm Pete Buttie-Judge.


So I was right.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 21, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Who does this look like?
> View attachment 4723


As he is pointing to the hair, the plumber of course . . . he even has self awarded medals for being smarter than scientists, great hair and superior plunging technique.


----------



## espola (May 21, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> As he is pointing to the hair, the plumber of course . . . he even has self awarded medals for being smarter than scientists, great hair and superior plunging technique.


I am prepared to issue him a Doctorate in Convolutional Philosophy to go with his existing degree in Gravitational Hydrodynamics.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 21, 2019)

espola said:


> I see you have run out of logical arguments.
> 
> Oh, wait -- that's nothing new, is it?


You and logic are strangers.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 21, 2019)

Oops, she'll fit right in.

Kamala plans 'gender pay gap' fines for companies. Men paid more in her office, campaign...

In her Senate office's most recent six-month disclosure, covering the period from April 1, 2018, through Sept. 31, 2018, the median male salary disbursement was $34,999 and the median female salary disbursement was $32,999, leaving women with just 94 cents of every dollar paid to men.

The gender pay gap for the previous six-month period, during which the median male salary was $27,167 and the median female salary was $25,749.97, was a nearly identical 6 percent.

The pay gap was even greater during the first full month of Harris's presidential campaign in February—the median female salary disbursement for the month, $5,763.97, was about 87 percent of the median male salary disbursement, $6,632.23, a further analysis of her campaign filing found.

The Harris campaign came closer to gender pay equality in March, when the median female disbursement was about 95 percent of the median male disbursement.
https://freebeacon.com/politics/men-paid-more-than-women-in-kamala-harriss-senate-office-and-campaign/


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 21, 2019)

espola said:


> So I was right.


Father and son in all their glory, lol.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 21, 2019)

espola said:


> I am prepared to issue him a Doctorate in Convolutional Philosophy to go with his existing degree in Gravitational Hydrodynamics.


Fries U!  Preparing greatness in their Bovine Studies!  What a deal.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 21, 2019)

espola said:


> So I was right.


No, you're definitely left.
Without question.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 21, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> No, you're definitely left.
> Without question.


Everyone is left of where you are now pepe'.


----------



## nononono (May 21, 2019)

espola said:


> I see you have run out of logical arguments.
> 
> Oh, wait -- that's nothing new, is it?



*Whoa....wait the pontificating LIAR and THIEF is pontificating again...*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 21, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Everyone is left of where you are now pepe'.


I've always been slightly right. (of Atilla the Hun)


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 21, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I've always been slightly right. (of Atilla the Hun)


Did you kill your brother?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 21, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Did you kill your brother?


Not yet.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 22, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> As he is pointing to the hair, the plumber of course . . . he even has self awarded medals for being smarter than scientists, great hair and superior plunging technique.


Sippy cup thoughts.


----------



## nononono (May 23, 2019)

espola said:


> So I was right.


*You support a Lying Buttphlug or a Thieving one....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 31, 2019)

*Biden Announces War On Guns In ‘Education’ Plan, Wants Far-Left Semi-Auto Ban*





Spencer Platt/Getty Images 







By RYAN SAAVEDRA 
 @REALSAAVEDRA 
May 30, 2019 
 13.7k views


Democratic presidential candidate Joe Biden announced on his campaign website that he intends to wage war on the Second Amendment rights of law-abiding citizens as a part of his "education" plan for America.


Daily Wire TV



CLICK TO PLAY

Biden's Accuser, Lucy Flores, Gets Her Own Talk Show


As noted by Second Amendment columnist AWR Hawkins, Biden said that the National Rifle Association (NRA) must be defeated "in order to make our schools safer," and he wants to ban semi-automatic firearms.

Biden said that arming school faculty members does not make schools safer and the only solution is to implement more gun policies, which is contrary to what experts around the nation are discovering.

In the wake of the Parkland massacre in 2018, the 15-member Marjory Stoneman Douglas High School Public Safety Commission unanimously approved letting school faculty members carry firearms so they can quickly respond to a shooting.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 31, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Biden Announces War On Guns In ‘Education’ Plan, Wants Far-Left Semi-Auto Ban*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Far left"? Nearly half of Americans are for the banning of "semi-automatic firearms" which include some shotguns and handguns as well.

https://freebeacon.com/issues/gallup-confuses-terms-poll-showing-high-opposition-assault-weapons-ban/

Sixty-one percent of Americans favor stricter laws on the sale of firearms, down modestly from March, when 67% said this shortly after the Parkland, Florida, school shooting on Feb. 14. The current reading is similar to the 60% measured last fall after the Las Vegas mass shooting. Along with March, it reflects the highest percentage to favor tougher firearms laws in two or more decades.

https://news.gallup.com/poll/243797/six-americans-support-stricter-gun-laws.aspx

https://www.pewresearch.org/fact-tank/2018/12/27/facts-about-guns-in-united-states/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 31, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "Far left"? Nearly half of Americans are for the banning of "semi-automatic firearms" which include some shotguns and handguns as well.
> 
> https://freebeacon.com/issues/gallup-confuses-terms-poll-showing-high-opposition-assault-weapons-ban/
> 
> ...


Fake News.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 31, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Fake News.


Ignore, deflect, lie, repeat.


----------



## nononono (May 31, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "Far left"? *Nearly half of Americans are for the banning of "semi-automatic firearms" which include some shotguns and handguns as well.**
> 
> https://freebeacon.com/issues/gallup-confuses-terms-poll-showing-high-opposition-assault-weapons-ban/
> 
> ...


** That is a LIE !*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 31, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Ignore, deflect, lie, repeat.


Trump says election rigged, democrats scoff.  Trump wins election, Democrats say election rigged even after a 2 year investigation says it wasn’t.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 31, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Trump says election rigged, democrats scoff.  Trump wins election, Democrats say election rigged even after a 2 year investigation says it wasn’t.


Trump did know something most didn't, he had outside help. I guess we'll never know if he could have done it on his own.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 31, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Trump did know something most didn't, he had outside help. I guess we'll never know if he could have done it on his own.


You people are dumb.  Of course he had help!!  How could you not see that!!?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 31, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You people are dumb.  Of course he had help!!  How could you not see that!!?


How many votes did it garner?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 2, 2019)

Attribution: Saul Loeb-Pool/Getty Images

DNC is requiring each 2020 presidential debate to have at least one woman moderator. Is it enough?
Jun 01, 2019 10:27am PDT by Marissa Higgins, Daily Kos Staff





8740
Another election cycle, another swing of televised debates. One positive change? The Democratic National Committee (DNC) will now require that each 2020 Democratic presidential debate will include at least one moderator who is a woman, as first reported to Refinery29. 

It appears that this is the first time this policy has been enacted.

“The DNC is committed to an inclusive and fair debate process," Mary Beth Cahill, a DNC senior adviser, told Refinery29. "That means that all 12 DNC sanctioned debates will feature a diverse group of moderators and panelists including women and people of color, ensuring that the conversations reflect the concerns of all Americans."

Interesting. Before we dig into what could (and couldn’t) work well about this approach, let’s review the DNC debate setup. 

The first major debate will be held on June 26 and 27 (yes, it’s split between two nights) and will be hosted by NBC, with partnerships with Telemundo and MSNBC. In July, we’ll have the second debate, split again over two nights, on July 30 and 31. That one will be hosted by CNN. Lastly, the third debates will be held on September 12, with ABC News and Univision hosting it. 

Phew! OK. So how does this impact our enormous number of candidates running for the nomination?




To qualify for the first and second debates, there’s a slightly lower bar than to qualify for the third. 20 candidates can participate in the first two debates. They have to register 1% (or more) support in three polls or receive donations from a minimum of 65,000 individual donors and a minimum of 200 unique donors per state. 



For the third debate, candidates will need to do two things. First, they’ll need 2% or more support in four polls, and in addition, also have 130,000 unique donors and a minimum of 400 unique donors in a minimum of 20 states.


Back to the women moderators. Is it important? Yes. Is it enough? Debatable. On the bigger picture, which the DNC decision may be speaking to, women candidates, frankly, don’t get enough media attention. Nor do subjects often described as “women’s issues,” like reproductive rights, family leave, or childcare affordability. The goal is likely that with at least one woman moderator, these subjects will be granted their due time in dialogue. 

Though it’s tricky because when we have just one of any identity (one woman, one LGBTQ person, and so on), it places an unfair amount of weight on that person to “live up” or meet every expectation. It can also falsely imply that having one identity means you are qualified to speak on pertinent issues for all who share that identity. For example, will having a white woman moderator guarantee that serious issues like the rate of black women’s mortality in hospitals is brought up? The same question can be asked in terms of ableism, socioeconomic class, sexual orientation, and so on.

If you want to learn more about the women candidates running for the nomination, check out our coverage of Elizabeth Warren, Kamala Harris, Amy Klobuchar, and Kirsten Gillibrand to get you started.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 2, 2019)

*Robert ‘Beto’ O’Rourke ‘Big Idea’ to Give Illegal Aliens Blanket Citizenship*





Justin Sullivan/Getty 
MICHELLE MOONS2 Jun 2019Washington, DC33
2:15
*Presidential hopeful Robert Francis “Beto” O’Rourke proposed giving citizenship to large swaths of illegal aliens present in the United States Saturday at a MoveOn.org “Big Idea” event.*

O’Rourke began by revisiting his failed 2018 Senate bid in Texas against Sen. Ted Cruz (R-TX) and thanking the MoveOn crowd for their support, saying they “fundamentally changed the nature of democracy” in Texas. He sold the idea that his campaign “unlocked” Texas’ 38 electoral college votes ahead of 2020. A documentary on O’Rourke’s 2018 campaign recently aired on HBO. 


He then launched into his “big idea” for the crowd. “What if we said that we really wanted to ensure every immigrant who has come to this country of immigrants and asylum seekers and refugees was truly treated with the dignity and respect that they deserved and we did not try to mirror Republicans by saying ‘but first we’re gonna get tough on them, break up those families, deport them, internal enforcement, walls, none of that stuff.”


----------



## espola (Jun 2, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Robert ‘Beto’ O’Rourke ‘Big Idea’ to Give Illegal Aliens Blanket Citizenship*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I missed the "Blanket citizenship" part of that.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 2, 2019)

espola said:


> I missed the "Blanket citizenship" part of that.


Shocker.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 6, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Trump did know something most didn't, he had outside help. I guess we'll never know if he could have done it on his own.


You want some cheese because it sounds like you're whining...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 6, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> How many votes did it garner?


3 million less than Hilz


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 6, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Trump did know something most didn't, he had outside help. I guess we'll never know if he could have done it on his own.


"Outside" help from Democrats and others who had voted for Obama, but refused to vote for Hillary...
Thank those folks and the Democratic National Party for Trumps election....


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 6, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> "Outside" help from Democrats and others who had voted for Obama, but refused to vote for Hillary...
> Thank those folks and the Democratic National Party for Trumps election....


Do you acknowledge the concerted effort on social media by foreign entities, much of which targeted select groups in an effort to suppress votes?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 6, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Do you acknowledge the concerted effort on social media by foreign entities, much of which targeted select groups in an effort to suppress votes?


It was your shitty nominee.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 6, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> It was your shitty nominee.


Too bad you can't say what the problem was with her, just what you were told to believe no questions asked.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 6, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Do you acknowledge the concerted effort on social media by foreign entities, much of which targeted select groups in an effort to suppress votes?


Quite representative of the nutter philosophy that you find attacks on America humorous, eh comrades?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 6, 2019)

Ha-ha.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 6, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Too bad you can't say what the problem was with her, just what you were told to believe no questions asked.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 6, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Quite representative of the nutter philosophy that you find attacks on America humorous, eh comrades?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 6, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


>


I like this edition.
It spices things up some.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 6, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Quite representative of the nutter philosophy that you find attacks on America humorous, eh comrades?


Quite representative of the bozo philosophy that you find monetary policy attacks like QE on America non-existent, eh comrades?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 6, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I like this edition.
> It spices things up some.


Socialist Mop.  I love it.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 6, 2019)

Constituent from the other side of the isle...


----------



## espola (Jun 6, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Quite representative of the bozo philosophy that you find monetary policy attacks like QE on America non-existent, eh comrades?


"...attacks..." should be "...rescues...".


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 6, 2019)

espola said:


> "...attacks..." should be "...rescues...".


In dizzy's view it would have been bettsr if our country was simply allowed to go into a deep depression.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 6, 2019)

*Not quite ready for this fag to run our country.*

*Pete Buttigieg Demands Government Built upon Affirmative Action on Race*





AP Photo/John Bazemore
CHARLIE SPIERING6 Jun 2019142
1:38
*Mayor Pete Buttigieg called for a federal government built on affirmative action, not just equality.*

“It will not be enough to replace racist systems and racist policies with neutral policies,” he said. “If we are not actively, pro-actively, yes, affirmatively reversing these harms, then my generation too will be held to account with our failure to control the system.”

Buttigieg said that President Donald Trump was practicing “peak white identity politics” in the White House in order to further divide Americans and it had to be replaced.

The South Bend Mayor discussed issues important to black Americans at the African American Leadership Summit hosted by the Democrat National Committee in Atlanta, Georgia.

He explained that as a white man, he had a bigger responsibility to the country.

“Because I am a man, it is twice as important that I be standing with women whose reproductive freedoms are at risk today,”

He said that as a citizen of the United States, he had a responsibility to help illegal immigrants in the country.

“Because I was born here, and have the paperwork to show it, it is twice as important that I stand up for Dreamers who are just as American as I am, but don’t have the documentation.”

He also said that it was twice as important to, as a white man,  stand up for issues of racial justice.

“Yes, because I am white, it is twice as important that I stand up to inequality that is visited upon the heads of black Americans in our country today,” he said.


----------



## espola (Jun 6, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> In dizzy's view it would have been bettsr if our country was simply allowed to go into a deep depression.


We were already starting into a period of negative CPI delta when Obama took office, which would have been a good thing for people who had invested with that in mind.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 6, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> In dizzy's view it would have been bettsr if our country was simply allowed to go into a deep depression.


So you prefer to bail out the 1 percenters a 17th time.  Gee I wonder how they become 1 percenters.  Lol!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 6, 2019)

espola said:


> We were already starting into a period of negative CPI delta when Obama took office, which would have been a good thing for people who had invested with that in mind.


You don’t even know what that means do you?  Lmao!! Find housing in the CPI yet?


----------



## espola (Jun 6, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You don’t even know what that means do you?  Lmao!! Find housing in the CPI yet?


???  What part don't you think I understand?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 6, 2019)

espola said:


> ???  What part don't you think I understand?


The inflation part.


----------



## espola (Jun 6, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> The inflation part.


When and where did I mention 'inflation"?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 7, 2019)

espola said:


> When and where did I mention 'inflation"?


Q.E.D.


----------



## espola (Jun 7, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Q.E.D.


Indeed you did.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 7, 2019)

espola said:


> We were already starting into a period of negative CPI delta when Obama took office, which would have been a good thing for people who had invested with that in mind.





Bruddah IZ said:


> You don’t even know what that means do you?  Lmao!! Find housing in the CPI yet?





espola said:


> When and where did I mention 'inflation"?





Bruddah IZ said:


> Q.E.D.





espola said:


> Indeed you did.


You still don’t know what you meant do you?  Lmao!! Find housing in the CPI yet?  Know wonder your twins are so confused.


----------



## espola (Jun 7, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You still don’t know what you meant do you?  Lmao!! Find housing in the CPI yet?  Know wonder your twins are so confused.


When and where did I mention housing?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 7, 2019)

espola said:


> When and where did I mention housing?


You didn’t.  But that wasn’t the question either.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 7, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You didn’t.  But that wasn’t the question either.


"Fat, stupid and lazy is no way to go through life flounder (dizzy)"


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 7, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "Fat, stupid and lazy is no way to go through life flounder (dizzy)"


Awwwww junior to the rescue.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 7, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Awwwww junior to the rescue.


You need all the help you can get.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 7, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You need all the help you can get.


You’re a giver too????  I can feel the weight coming off already.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 7, 2019)

This queer bait isn’t right in the head,


*"Stacey Abrams ought to be the governor of Georgia"*





Dustin Chambers / Stringer / Getty Images 



By PAUL BOIS 
 @PAULBOIS39 
June 7, 2019 
 12k views


Even though Stacey Abrams lost her Georgia gubernatorial bid by more than 50,000 votes, the supposedly moderate Mayor Pete Buttigieg said on Thursday that the failed Democratic candidate is the rightful governor of the state that flatly


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 15, 2019)

Bernie Sanders’ ‘Economic Bill of Rights’ Taken Nearly Verbatim From Stalin’s 1936 Soviet Constitution

Posted at 6:11 am on June 15, 2019 by Elizabeth Vaughn

_ 














The right to a decent job that pays a living wage
The right to quality health care
The right to a complete education
The right to affordable housing
The right to a clean environment
The right to a secure retirement
These six “rights,” which define Sanders’ platform, are indistinguishable from the rights identified in the 1936 Soviet Constitution, which is also known as the Stalin Constitution.

Please read Articles 118-122 of this constitution. (Source: Bucknell University)
_


----------



## espola (Jun 15, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Bernie Sanders’ ‘Economic Bill of Rights’ Taken Nearly Verbatim From Stalin’s 1936 Soviet Constitution
> 
> Posted at 6:11 am on June 15, 2019 by Elizabeth Vaughn
> 
> ...


Which of those articles 118-122 do you disagree with?

http://www.departments.bucknell.edu/russian/const/36cons04.html#chap10


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 15, 2019)

espola said:


> Which of those articles 118-122 do you disagree with?
> 
> http://www.departments.bucknell.edu/russian/const/36cons04.html#chap10


All of it because it is all a lie and hasn’t /doesn’t and will never work.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 15, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> All of it because it is all a lie and hasn’t /doesn’t and will never work.


Sounds like you are describing the t admin.


----------



## espola (Jun 15, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> All of it because it is all a lie and hasn’t /doesn’t and will never work.


Non-responsive.

Who is "Elizabeth Vaughn" to you that she is able to lead you around like a sucker on a hook?  Think for yourself.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 15, 2019)

espola said:


> Non-responsive.
> 
> Who is "Elizabeth Vaughn" to you that she is able to lead you around like a sucker on a hook?  Think for yourself.


Lol!!


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 15, 2019)

espola said:


> Non-responsive.
> 
> Who is "Elizabeth Vaughn" to you that she is able to lead you around like a sucker on a hook?  Think for yourself.


Think for yourself? Yea that's something you never do.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 15, 2019)

Beto: I promise I’ll let boys compete in girls’ sports

JAZZ SHAW  Posted at 8:31 pm on June 15, 2019 

Since Beto O’Rourke began tanking in the polls after his initial boomlet, he’s been scrambling for ways to push further to the left than some of his more successful (thus far) opponents. His latest bid in this effort is a new LGBT platform that was rolled out this week. In it, he promotes the LGBTQ+ Equality Act, which we’ve discussed here previously. Beto focuses on things like housing, education and employment, but makes no mention of the negative impact this measure will have on the already threatened world of competitive female sports. (Daily Caller)




Democratic presidential candidate Beto O’Rourke’s new plan on LGBT issues includes forcing schools to include male athletes who identify as transgender girls on female sports teams.

O’Rourke’s plan for “LGBTQ+ Equality,” which he released Wednesday, includes passing the Equality Act, which would amend the Civil Rights Act of 1964 to make “sexual orientation and gender identity” protected characteristics under federal anti-discrimination law.

The House passed the Equality Act in May with unanimous Democratic support, but it’s unlikely to get a vote in the Republican-controlled Senate.

“Beto will work with Congress to ensure that every person in our country is safe and respected,” O’Rourke’s plan states, pledging to get the Equality Act passed.

A request for comment on the question of how this agenda will affect female athletics from the O’Rourke campaign was not answered. 

ADVERTISEMENT


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 17, 2019)

Watching msnbc this morning and one of the geniuses stated that the 2020 candidates are finally catching up to where the country is on abortion .
With thinking like that I don’t even think trump will need to campaign.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 17, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Beto: I promise I’ll let boys compete in girls’ sports
> 
> JAZZ SHAW  Posted at 8:31 pm on June 15, 2019
> 
> ...


Love how Democrats sell “Equality”.  Hold on to your wallets and purses.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 17, 2019)

I see the Supreme Court is doing their job, now we'll see how they do on the t census question.


----------



## nononono (Jun 17, 2019)

espola said:


> Which of those articles 118-122 do you disagree with?
> 
> http://www.departments.bucknell.edu/russian/const/36cons04.html#chap10










*Who paid for the above " Third " home of Socialist Bernie Sanders....*
*Hmmmm......does his wife know....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 17, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Who paid for the above " Third " home of Socialist Bernie Sanders....*
> *Hmmmm......does his wife know....*


You have a problem with his success?


----------



## nononono (Jun 17, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You have a problem with his success?


*How did he get the money to PAY for THREE homes of that caliber on a 
Senators pay.....answer that Dumb Ass...oh and his wife was/is under
investigation for financial corruption/crimes....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 17, 2019)

*Queers need not apply,*

*Buttigieg: ‘I Wouldn't Put It Past’ Trump to Cause Illegal Immigration Surge*



_





Sean Rayford/Getty Images
JOHN BINDER 18 Jun 2019 
*South Bend, Indiana, Mayor Pete Buttigieg, running for the Democrat presidential nomination, claims President Trump is purposefully causing a surge of illegal immigration at the United States-Mexico border to “benefit politically.”*_


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 17, 2019)

nononono said:


> *How did he get the money to PAY for THREE homes of that caliber on a
> Senators pay.....answer that Dumb Ass...oh and his wife was/is under
> investigation for financial corruption/crimes....*


He wrote a best selling book.


----------



## espola (Jun 17, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He wrote a best selling book.


And --

November 13, 2018 -- "U.S. Attorney in Vermont has closed its investigation of a college land deal involving her and decided not to bring charges."

https://apnews.com/30f5aeff83514a728dbe1c848d13801c


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 18, 2019)

espola said:


> And --
> 
> November 13, 2018 -- "U.S. Attorney in Vermont has closed its investigation of a college land deal involving her and decided not to bring charges."
> 
> https://apnews.com/30f5aeff83514a728dbe1c848d13801c


So in your eyes nothing wrong was done?


----------



## espola (Jun 18, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> So in your eyes nothing wrong was done?


Done where?


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 18, 2019)

espola said:


> Done where?


Further proof of your inability to act normal...


----------



## espola (Jun 19, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Further proof of your inability to act normal...


This is going to be one of those exercises where you start with nothing and work backward looking for something to justify your insults.

Change my mind.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 19, 2019)

espola said:


> This is going to be one of those exercises where you start with nothing and work backward looking for something to justify your insults.
> 
> Change my mind.


"Some men just want to see the world burn" or another favorite, "Make no mistake, its not revenge he's after, its a reckoning", "For what?" "For being born." they are who the ignore function was designed for, thanks Dominic!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 19, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "Some men just want to see the world burn" or another favorite, "Make no mistake, its not revenge he's after, its a reckoning", "For what?" "For being born." they are who the ignore function was designed for, thanks Dominic!


The Daily Huspola...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 19, 2019)

espola said:


> And --
> 
> November 13, 2018 -- "U.S. Attorney in Vermont has closed its investigation of a college land deal involving her and decided not to bring charges."
> 
> https://apnews.com/30f5aeff83514a728dbe1c848d13801c


Poor money management is not a crime.  Her husband makes a living doing the same.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 19, 2019)

espola said:


> This is going to be one of those exercises where you start with nothing and work backward looking for something to justify your insults.
> 
> Change my mind.


Change your mind? Why would I want to do that?

Your lack of basic comprehension as well as your inability to follow a simple conversation is on display for everyone to see. Why would I ever want you to change when you make a complete fool out of yourself on a daily basis.

Stay the way you are. The forum needs an idiot. You're just to dumb to realize its you.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 19, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "Some men just want to see the world burn" or another favorite, "Make no mistake, its not revenge he's after, its a reckoning", "For what?" "For being born." they are who the ignore function was designed for, thanks Dominic!


Yes. If only you knew how to use the ignore function properly!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 19, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Poor money management is not a crime.


Good thing for you huh?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 19, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Good thing for you huh?


Good for Bernie spouse and Trump


----------



## espola (Jun 19, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Change your mind? Why would I want to do that?
> 
> Your lack of basic comprehension as well as your inability to follow a simple conversation is on display for everyone to see. Why would I ever want you to change when you make a complete fool out of yourself on a daily basis.
> 
> Stay the way you are. The forum needs an idiot. You're just to dumb to realize its you.


"None in a row.  You're off to a flying stop." -- (Bob "Tank" Braica, 1974)

https://data.grammarbook.com/blog/pronouns/1-grammar-error/


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 19, 2019)

espola said:


> "None in a row.  You're off to a flying stop." -- (Bob "Tank" Braica, 1974)
> 
> https://data.grammarbook.com/blog/pronouns/1-grammar-error/


This is what you do when you can't or wont answer. Continue to add nothing, you do it well.


----------



## espola (Jun 19, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> This is what you do when you can't or wont answer. Continue to add nothing, you do it well.


Wrong again.  "...won't..."


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 19, 2019)

espola said:


> Wrong again.  "...won't..."


Keep proving my point..


----------



## espola (Jun 19, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Keep proving my point..


Would you like to start over with some words about Jane Sanders?  Try not to jump to a conclusion too quickly.

Most of what I could tell you about her is that she and Bernie probably had been running in overlapping social circles for years - northeast liberal politics overlapping with educators and administrators from the small colleges all over the place.    While Bernie was making a name for himself in politics, Jane was working her way up in college administration jobs.  If I recall correctly, she was interim leader at Goddard College north of Montpelier while the school was looking for a new President.   Goddard is one of the few remaining survivors of the rash of small hippie colleges that sprung up in New England in the 60's.  Many have closed but I think it may still be possible to get a dual major in blacksmithing and environmental farming with a minor in draft team care and handling, or study Resort Management in a higher-end place with lots of intern credit programs.

After that, she was approached by the Board of a small college in Burlington, Vermont's biggest city (it's about Poway sized).  I think it was called Burlington College.  They were pretty much a career academy for professionals that needed continuing education credits to keep their certs, like the original National University in San Diego.  But the board wanted to be more than a single building (with the ground floor leased out for retail shops) so they gave her a challenge, ignoring what was going on in Yankee education circles, with schools closing or merging or dropping programs.  

Eventually, the growth project failed and she resigned as President, with the college being liquidated a few years later.  When she left, the school was in the process of acquiring the old Catholic Orphanage building and grounds with a view of Lake Champlain and the mountains on the North End and moving all their assets there with room to grow.  But it was too much debt to carry with declining enrollment and donations.  The news stories at the time said that the Feds were investigating the loan applications for the Orphanage purchase, possibly looking for errors such as inflating the value of soft assets like donor pledges.   I think the news story I linked shows that it ended without any formal charges being brought against her.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 19, 2019)

espola said:


> Would you like to start over with some words about Jane Sanders?  Try not to jump to a conclusion too quickly.
> 
> Most of what I could tell you about her is that she and Bernie probably had been running in overlapping social circles for years - northeast liberal politics overlapping with educators and administrators from the small colleges all over the place.    While Bernie was making a name for himself in politics, Jane was working her way up in college administration jobs.  If I recall correctly, she was interim leader at Goddard College north of Montpelier while the school was looking for a new President.   Goddard is one of the few remaining survivors of the rash of small hippie colleges that sprung up in New England in the 60's.  Many have closed but I think it may still be possible to get a dual major in blacksmithing and environmental farming with a minor in draft team care and handling, or study Resort Management in a higher-end place with lots of intern credit programs.
> 
> ...


Not Janes fault the loans were poorly underwritten.  A proper outcome though.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 19, 2019)

espola said:


> Would you like to start over with some words about Jane Sanders?  Try not to jump to a conclusion too quickly.
> 
> Most of what I could tell you about her is that she and Bernie probably had been running in overlapping social circles for years - northeast liberal politics overlapping with educators and administrators from the small colleges all over the place.    While Bernie was making a name for himself in politics, Jane was working her way up in college administration jobs.  If I recall correctly, she was interim leader at Goddard College north of Montpelier while the school was looking for a new President.   Goddard is one of the few remaining survivors of the rash of small hippie colleges that sprung up in New England in the 60's.  Many have closed but I think it may still be possible to get a dual major in blacksmithing and environmental farming with a minor in draft team care and handling, or study Resort Management in a higher-end place with lots of intern credit programs.
> 
> ...


So you're gonna give yourself credit for knowing all this or are you going to provide your source?

If you provide your source then you are an admitted plagiarist.

If you say you knew all this then you are a liar.

But in all of that you still never answered my question.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 19, 2019)

espola said:


> Would you like to start over with some words about Jane Sanders?  Try not to jump to a conclusion too quickly.
> 
> Most of what I could tell you about her is that she and Bernie probably had been running in overlapping social circles for years - northeast liberal politics overlapping with educators and administrators from the small colleges all over the place.    While Bernie was making a name for himself in politics, Jane was working her way up in college administration jobs.  If I recall correctly, she was interim leader at Goddard College north of Montpelier while the school was looking for a new President.   Goddard is one of the few remaining survivors of the rash of small hippie colleges that sprung up in New England in the 60's.  Many have closed but I think it may still be possible to get a dual major in blacksmithing and environmental farming with a minor in draft team care and handling, or study Resort Management in a higher-end place with lots of intern credit programs.
> 
> ...


So you're gonna give yourself credit for knowing all this or are you going to provide your source?

If you provide your source then you are an admitted plagiarist.

If you say you knew all this then you are a liar.

But in all of that you still never answered my question.


----------



## espola (Jun 19, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> So you're gonna give yourself credit for knowing all this or are you going to provide your source?
> 
> If you provide your source then you are an admitted plagiarist.
> 
> ...


From memory, but you can look it up on wikipedia.


----------



## espola (Jun 19, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> So you're gonna give yourself credit for knowing all this or are you going to provide your source?
> 
> If you provide your source then you are an admitted plagiarist.
> 
> ...


What question?


----------



## messy (Jun 19, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Poor money management is not a crime.  Her husband makes a living doing the same.


So does Iz. He turns $1000 into $1001, on a good day!


----------



## messy (Jun 19, 2019)

nononono said:


> *How did he get the money to PAY for THREE homes of that caliber on a
> Senators pay.....answer that Dumb Ass...oh and his wife was/is under
> investigation for financial corruption/crimes....*


Nono is very jealous of people with multiple houses...he probably doesn’t even have one. Nono, be happy for us and strive...don’t be jealous and angry.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 19, 2019)

messy said:


> So does Iz. He turns $1000 into $1001, on a good day!


That’s not how simple interest works, collateralized debt boy.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 19, 2019)

messy said:


> Nono is very jealous of people with multiple houses...he probably doesn’t even have one. Nono, be happy for us and strive...don’t be jealous and angry.


You sound like Trump.


----------



## messy (Jun 19, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> That’s not how simple interest works, collateralized debt boy.


Should I have said $1,030? You’re doing good!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 19, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> That’s not how simple interest works, collateralized debt boy.


You really need to get over yourself.


----------



## messy (Jun 19, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You really need to get over yourself.


Actually he feels bad about his financial weakness so his insults are a cover for his own ineptitude in prospering from real estate investment.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 19, 2019)

espola said:


> From memory, but you can look it up on wikipedia.


Liar.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 19, 2019)

espola said:


> What question?


Removing all doubt...


----------



## espola (Jun 19, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Liar.


I warned you about jumping to an unwarranted conclusion, and you did it anyway. 

Please continue.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 19, 2019)

espola said:


> I warned you about jumping to an unwarranted conclusion, and you did it anyway.
> 
> Please continue.


Answer the question.

Had you done that... well had you done that you wouldn't be who you are. The forum idiot.

And exactly what conclusion have I jumped into again? I can't wait for your non answer.


----------



## espola (Jun 19, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Answer the question.
> 
> Had you done that... well had you done that you wouldn't be who you are. The forum idiot.
> 
> And exactly what conclusion have I jumped into again? I can't wait for your non answer.


You have asked lots of questions.  Which one do you want to be answered first?

Your unwarranted conclusion is that I am lying about knowing about this.  I still have lots of close relatives and friends living in Vermont and just across the river in NH, and that's just talking about direct descendants (and their spouses) of my parents.  And if I extend the definition a bit, that would include things like my brother's ex-wife's second-husband's sister's husband, who is a retired NH State Forester and one of my HS baseball buddies.  As a result, my daily FB news page has lots of Vermont news in it, so  I followed up on Jane's troubles when they first hit the news.

Good Vt news source --

https://vtdigger.org/


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 19, 2019)

messy said:


> Should I have said $1,030? You’re doing good!


Aahhh messpola is jealous


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 19, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You really need to get over yourself.


Does simple interest baffle you?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 19, 2019)

messy said:


> Actually he feels bad about his financial weakness so his insults are a cover for his own ineptitude in prospering from real estate investment.


Actually he feels entertained by you two Trump wanna be’s.   The arguments with yourselves are classic.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 19, 2019)

espola said:


> You have asked lots of questions.  Which one do you want to be answered first?
> 
> Your unwarranted conclusion is that I am lying about knowing about this.  I still have lots of close relatives and friends living in Vermont and just across the river in NH, and that's just talking about direct descendants (and their spouses) of my parents.  And if I extend the definition a bit, that would include things like my brother's ex-wife's second-husband's sister's husband, who is a retired NH State Forester and one of my HS baseball buddies.  As a result, my daily FB news page has lots of Vermont news in it, so  I followed up on Jane's troubles when they first hit the news.
> 
> ...


That's funny. First you ask what question and now you post I asked a lot of questions. As for answering them try the first one.

And your last post was predictable. A long winded response that did anything but answer the question.


----------



## espola (Jun 20, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> That's funny. First you ask what question and now you post I asked a lot of questions. As for answering them try the first one.
> 
> And your last post was predictable. A long winded response that did anything but answer the question.


What is the question?


----------



## espola (Jun 20, 2019)

Long-winded response --











My father, grandfather, and uncles would use the long-handled scythes to trim out a space inside the hay field gate just big enough to hook up the horse team to the cutter bar.  The horse team and bar with my grandfather in the perforated metal seat then made a single run around the outside of the field. The men followed to clean up the edges with the long hand scythes. If they struck a rock or the ground, they would pull a sharpening stone out of a pocket and clean up the blade with a couple of arcing strokes, keeping their fingers just away from the steel. My great-uncle, who no longer walked like a young man, stayed in the open space slowly enlarging it. Once back at the open space by the gate, my grandfather would mutter a few commands (Whoa, Haw, Back, Gee, Haw) until the bar was lined up to go around the other way so the horses would not be walking in the standing hay. After that, the horses knew what they were doing with just a few soft flicks of the reins, not enough to hurt, just a reminder that they were working. The men walked the field cleaning up missed spots and occasionally stooping to toss a fist-sized rock, the field's second biggest crop, over the fence. By lunchtime the hay was all down, and my grandfather had unhitched the team to walk them back to their little leanto stable on the side of the barn.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 20, 2019)

So it begins,

*Biden Admaker Departs Amid Candidate’s Praise of Segregationists*





Getty Images
HARIS ALIC19 Jun 2019194
2:43
*Joe Biden’s 2020 presidential campaign had its first high-profile departure on Wednesday, amid a mounting controversy over the candidate’s praise of two fervent segregationists.*

Mark Putnam, a political strategist and television ad maker, toldThe New York Times he was leaving Biden’s campaign.

“I wish the vice president well,” Putnam said, before refusing to discuss the parameters of his exit.

He “declined to address the reasons for his departure,” according to the Times report, “though they did not appear to be related to Mr. Biden’s struggles over the last few weeks concerning abortion rights and race.”

On Tuesday, the Democrat frontrunner invoked his friendship with the late Sens. James Eastland (D-MS) and Herman Talmadge (D-GA) while arguing he was the best candidate to forge a bipartisan “consensus” if elected president.

“I was in a caucus with James O. Eastland,” Biden said in an exaggerated Southern drawl. “He never called me boy, he always called me son.”

“Well guess what?” the former vice president continued. “At least there was some civility. We got things done. We didn’t agree on much of anything. We got things done. We got it finished. But today you look at the other side and you’re the enemy. Not the opposition, the enemy. We don’t talk to each other anymore.”

When Biden’s praise of the senators’ “civility” was reported it quickly caused stirs because both men were well-known segregationists. During their long tenures in the Senate, Eastland and Talmadge were at the forefront of the resistance to integration and civil rights.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 20, 2019)

2' 
JUNE 20, 2019
*Ticking gets louder on Biden’s corruption time bomb*
By Thomas Lifson


People who think Joe Biden is the most likely contender to win the Democrats’ presidential nomination must believe that the mainstream media will remain silent about the way his son Hunter scored lucrative business deals with foreign governments after accompanying his dad on overseas missions during his vice presidency. (They also must believe that his stupid gaffes will somehow end, but that’s a separate issue.)

But as I predicted more than a month ago, neither of these is going to happen.

ABC News is pressing the issue of Hunter Biden’s remarkable luck with foreign governments.







Smell something bad? (ABC Newsscreen grab)

Democratic presidential candidate Joe Biden declined to answer questions on the campaign trail this week about his son's overseas business dealings in countries where the then-vice president was conducting diplomatic work, an issue his political opponents have already begun to wield against him as he wades into the 2020 presidential campaign.

More than once, after his father engaged in diplomacy on behalf of the United States in foreign countries, Hunter Biden conducted business in the same country. At two separate campaign stops on Monday, Biden avoided questions about his son while his staff blocked reporters from approaching the candidate.

Biden's campaign did provide ABC News with a statement saying the former vice president has always adhered to "well-established executive branch ethics standards," adding that if Biden wins the White House he will issue an executive order to "address conflicts of interest of any kind."

"This process will be set out in detail in the executive order," the statement reads, "that President Biden would issue on his first day in office."

The ethics pledge follows renewed questions about a pair of overseas business opportunities involving Hunter Biden – one in Ukraine, another in China – that already have begun to generate political attacks from Joe Biden's conservative critics. Ethics experts interviewed by ABC News said these are legitimate questions about possible past and future conflicts of interest.

Imagine that: ABC is taking up issues that until now have been the exclusive province of “conservative critics”! It must be sheer coincidence that this follows the broadcast of interviews of Trump done by ABC’s George Stephanopoulos, having been granted an extraordinary amount of access to Trump.

You can watch the video segment ABC broadcast yesterday below


----------



## espola (Jun 20, 2019)

espola said:


> This is going to be one of those exercises where you start with nothing and work backward looking for something to justify your insults.
> 
> Change my mind.


Mind still unchanged.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 20, 2019)

espola said:


> Mind still unchanged.


Liar


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 20, 2019)

espola said:


> What is the question?


Not my fault that you can't keep up. But I do enjoy watching you make a fool of yourself...


----------



## espola (Jun 20, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Liar


Loser.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 22, 2019)

I thought husker was the only queer racist,


*‘Are You A Racist?’ Protesters Come For ‘Mayor Pete’ After Fatal Police Shooting Of Black Man*
June 22nd, 2019
_





Mayor Pete faces protesters in South Bend (CNN screengrab)


South Bend Mayor Pete Buttigieg was confronted by a group of protesters in his own hometown Friday following the fatal police shooting of a black man by South Bend police early Sunday morning.

Police Sgt. Ryan O’Neill claimed he fired his weapon when Eric Logan, 54, approached him with a knife and refused to drop it after being confronted vandalizing a car parked at an apartment complex. Logan was transported to a hospital, where he later died.





No camera footage or witnesses exist of the incident, which has stirred up racial tensions in the area because the officer is white and Logan is black. Buttigieg canceled several campaign events, including a fish fry he was supposed to attend Friday, to deal with the issue.

During its commentary Friday evening, CNN played footage of protesters, several of whom were holding “Black Lives Matter” signs, confronting the South Bend mayor.
_


----------



## tenacious (Jun 23, 2019)

espola said:


> Loser.


Amazing how sometimes a single word can just sum it up so perfectly...


----------



## tenacious (Jun 23, 2019)

Well things are starting to get interesting for 2020...

Think I read Trumps own internal polling showed him down in battleground Midwest states.  And personally I'm not sure there is much water left to draw from the Border Wall well?  Farms are still going under and having trouble finding low cost labor- yelling about Mexico doesn't change that dynamic.
Don't think he'll be able to declare war on Iran and depend on a patriotic bump either.  He'll find some new issue undoubtedly, but the power of his mojo seems to be on the wane. 

Democrats... what a mess.  So in the name of diversity rather then put the Dem governor of Montana on the stage for the debates- the dems have instead decided it's better to have health gurus and mayors of cities with shrinking populations and economies like DeBlasio.

My non-professional read.  It's going to come down to the wire as to whether it will be the Dems or Trump who fumbles last.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 23, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Well things are starting to get interesting for 2020...
> 
> Think I read Trumps own internal polling showed him down in battleground Midwest states.  And personally I'm not sure there is much water left to draw from the Border Wall well?  Farms are still going under and having trouble finding low cost labor- yelling about Mexico doesn't change that dynamic.
> Don't think he'll be able to declare war on Iran and depend on a patriotic bump either.  He'll find some new issue undoubtedly, but the power of his mojo seems to be on the wane.
> ...


Predictions are flourishing..........again.  Why not right?


----------



## tenacious (Jun 23, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Predictions are flourishing..........again.  Why not right?


Predictions are flourishing?  Um.. wouldn’t call saying it looks like saying that we got clowns driving the boat is reading tea leaves so much as it is a simple assessment of events here on the ground.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 23, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Predictions are flourishing?  Um.. wouldn’t call saying it looks like saying that we got clowns driving the boat is reading tea leaves so much as it is a simple assessment of events here on the ground.


Yeah, thatʻs what I meant.


----------



## nononono (Jun 23, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He wrote a best selling book.


*The house by the lake $ 575,000.00 in 2016.
ADVANCE PAYMENTS on a book of $ 875,767.00 in 2017.
ADVANCE PAYMENTS on a book of $ 800,000.00 in 2016.
( His Net Worth in 2018 by Forbes is approx $ 700,00.00. )
Bernie's wife skated from Fed prosecution over very crooked land deals ...!

This guy is as crooked as they come....

Yeah...your typical Lying Piece of Crap Socialist who's motto is :

" Do as I preach, not as I Do ! "*


----------



## nononono (Jun 23, 2019)

espola said:


> Loser.


*LYING THIEF !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 25, 2019)

https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.dailycaller.com/2019/06/24/home-depot-bernie-sanders-socialism


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 25, 2019)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 25, 2019)

Bernie isn't a Democrat and once again won't be the nominee.


----------



## nononono (Jun 25, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Bernie isn't a Democrat and once again won't be the nominee.
> *He's under their tent, eatin their food, drinkin their drinks.....*


*Weeelllll then let's just see.....*

*23 Fools on the Debate stage mañana......*

*Let the " Circular " firing squad begin...!*


----------



## Multi Sport (Jun 25, 2019)

nononono said:


> *LYING THIEF !*


Only use one word so TD can understand..


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 26, 2019)

JUNE 26, 2019
*Mayor Pete's virtue-signaling on race riles South Bend's police*
By Silvio Canto, Jr.
Maybe this is also what happens when everyone in your party panders about race.

Yes, Mayor Pete is in trouble, as we see in these reports:

The South Bend, Indiana police union is accusing the city's mayor and Democratic presidential candidate Pete Buttigieg of making decisions on an officer-involved fatal shooting "solely for his political gain."

The charge from the South Bend Fraternal Order of Police Lodge #36 comes as Buttigieg — who's soared from a long-shot to a top-tier contender for the Democratic nomination — is facing the first serious test of his presidential campaign. The union spoke out on Monday night after Buttigieg supported a call for a special prosecutor to investigate the fatal shooting June 16 of a black man by a white police officer. Their move also comes after Buttigieg said he would contact the U.S. Department of Justice's Civil Rights Division to request an independent investigation.

In a blistering statement on Monday night, the union claimed that "Mayor Buttigieg's focus on this incident is solely for his political gain and not the health of the city he serves."

"Mayor Buttigieg's comments have already and will continue to have a detrimental effect on local law enforcement offices and law enforcement officers nationwide. Mayor Buttigieg's comments and actions are driving a wedge between law enforcement officers and the community they took an oath to serve."

All politics is local, isn't it?

Mayor Pete is caught between his police officers and the mobs that assume that a white policeman is racist if the victim is black.

Mayor Pete should have supported the police chief and ordered him to conduct an internal investigation to determine what had happened. Instead, Mayor Pete stabbed his police officers by jumping on the bandwagon that this is a civil rights issue.

Yes, a white police officer killed a black man. That does not mean that racism was part of the result.

Unfortunately, so many Democrats are hostage to the narrative of race and let the mobs set the conversation.

I am not sure if this incident will hurt his presidential campaign. What it does is prove that he is another Democrat who has to see everything in terms of race.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 26, 2019)

All of these posts after the first 2020 democrat debate tells it all.
Too Funny.
BORING!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 26, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> All of these posts after the first 2020 democrat debate tells it all.
> Too Funny.
> BORING!


"Are you not entertained?ARE YOU NOT ENTERTAINED!"


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 26, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> All of these posts after the first 2020 democrat debate tells it all.
> Too Funny.
> BORING!


You certainly aren't shy about showing your ignorance and infantile tendencies.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 27, 2019)

*AOC on Dem Debate: Like High School Kids Who Didn’t Seem to Read the Book*



_





PAM KEY 27 Jun 2019 

Wednesday on CBS’s “The Late Show,” Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez (D-NY) said “some folks” during the MSNBC Democratic candidates’ debate were like high school students who “didn’t seem like they read the book.”
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 27, 2019)

*WATCH: Warren Refuses To Rule Out Government Confiscating Guns *





Joe Raedle/Getty Images 







By RYAN SAAVEDRA 
 @REALSAAVEDRA 
June 26, 2019 
 35.4k views


Democratic presidential candidate Elizabeth Warren refused to rule out whether she would have the government go door-to-door and confiscate semi-automatic firearms from law-abiding Americans.


Daily Wire TV

Loaded: 42.54%


Duration 1:38
Watch: AG Bill Barr Plays Bagpipes



NBC's Chuck Todd asked Warren the question, and, when she dodged answering it, he pressed her about it again.

"You didn't address, do you think the federal government needs to go and figure out a way to get the guns?" Todd again pressed Warren.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 27, 2019)

*Warren: Eliminate Private Insurance, No Restrictions On Abortion*





SAUL LOEB/AFP/Getty Images 



By RYAN SAAVEDRA 
 @REALSAAVEDRA 
June 26, 2019 
 14k views


Democratic presidential candidate Elizabeth Warren said on Wednesday night that if she becomes president that she will eliminate private insurance, force everyone on government healthcare, and will not support any restrictions on abortion.


Daily Wire TV

Loaded: 71.66%


Duration 0:39
Illinois Gov. J.B. Pritzker Signs Abortion Bill, Making Procedure A 'Fundamental Right'



"Many people watching at home have health insurance coverage through their employer," NBC's Lester Holt said. "Who here would abolish their private insurance in favor of a government-run plan?"

Warren and New York City Mayor Bill de Blasio both raised their hands.

In May, The Washington Post reported that "over and over again, roughly 7 out of every 10 Americans report that they’re fairly satisfied with the quality of their personal coverage."

WATCH:





Ryan Saavedra

✔@RealSaavedra
https://twitter.com/RealSaavedra/status/1144055708100395008

Far-left Democratic presidential candidate Elizabeth Warren says that she will eliminate the private health insurance and will force everyone onto government-run healthcare

70% of Americans say they like their current coverage


642
6:31 PM - Jun 26, 2019

375 people are talking about this

Twitter Ads info and privacy


Later, when asked if she supported any restricts on abortion, Warren refused to answer.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 27, 2019)

*WATCH: Beto Dodges 70% Tax Rate Question, Starts Speaking Spanish*





Photo by Joe Raedle/Getty Images 



By AMANDA PRESTIGIACOMO 
 @AMANDAPRESTO 
June 26, 2019 
 42.8k views


During the first primary Democratic debate on Wednesday night, failed senate candidate Robert ‘Beto’ O’Rourke dodged his first question of the night, which concerned his potential support of a 70% margin tax rate.


Daily Wire TV

Loaded: 59.06%


Duration 1:38
Watch: AG Bill Barr Plays Bagpipes



“Some Democrats want marginal, individual tax rate of 70% of the very highest earners, those making more than $10 million a year,” asked debate moderator Savannah Guthrie. “Would you support that, and if not, what would be your top individual rate be?”

“This economy has got to work for everyone, and right now, we know that it isn’t,” O’Rourke sidestepped. “And it’s gonna take all of us coming together to make sure that it does.”

Taking up his limited time, the Democrat then started speaking in Spanish. Here's what he said, translated via Time magazine:

_“We need to include every person in the success of this economy. But if we want to do that, we have to include every person in our democracy. Every vote needs representation and every voice needs to be heard.”_

“Right now we have a system that favors those who can pay for access and outcomes, that’s how you explain an economy that is rigged to corporations and to the very wealthiest,” O'Rourke continued in English. “A $2 trillion tax cut that favored corporations while they were sitting on record piles of cash for the very wealthiest in this country at a time of historic wealth inequality."

"A new democracy that is revived because we have returned power to the people; no PACs, no gerrymandering, automatic and same-day registration to bring in more voters and a newer voting rights act to get rid of the barriers that are in place, now," spouted O'Rourke. "That’s how we each have a voice in our democracy and make this economy work for everybody."

“That’s time, sir,” Guthrie notified the candidate, offering him 10 seconds to answer the question he dodged.

“I would support a tax code and tax rate that is fair to everyone,” O’Rourke again sidestepped.

“Tax capital at the same rate that you tax ordinary income; take that corporate tax rate up to 28%, you would generate the revenues you need to pay for the programs we are talking about,” he added before his time was up.

WATCH:





Ryan Saavedra

✔@RealSaavedra
https://twitter.com/RealSaavedra/status/1144051117585600512

Savannah Guthrie asks Beto O'Rourke if he would support a 70% marginal tax rate

O'Rourke refuses to answer the question and starts speaking Spanish

Guthrie presses him again

O'Rourke again refuses to answer


5,875
6:13 PM - Jun 26, 2019

3,281 people are talking about this

Twitter Ads info and privacy


Twitter reacted accordingly: 


Matt Walsh

✔@MattWalshBlog
https://twitter.com/MattWalshBlog/status/1144050177931710464

Moderator: “Mr. O’Rourke, what do you think about this specific tax plan?”

Beto: “Well you see I know Spanish.”

Moderator: “Yeah but the tax plan...”

Beto: “Hola como estas”#DemocraticDebate


39.6K
6:09 PM - Jun 26, 2019
Twitter Ads info and privacy

8,657 people are talking about this




Kassy Dillon

✔@KassyDillon
https://twitter.com/KassyDillon/status/1144057346085142528

This is just a contest of who can speak the most Spanish...


851
6:38 PM - Jun 26, 2019
Twitter Ads info and privacy

130 people are talking about this




Dan McLaughlin

✔@baseballcrank
https://twitter.com/baseballcrank/status/1144049418003451904

Top tax rate question. Beto: If I answer in Spanish, it won't be used in ads against me.


243
6:06 PM - Jun 26, 2019
Twitter Ads info and privacy

47 people are talking about this




Karol Markowicz

✔@karol
https://twitter.com/karol/status/1144049324545970181

Lol, Beto switching to Spanish for no reason.


289
6:06 PM - Jun 26, 2019
Twitter Ads info and privacy

48 people are talking about this





Matt Walsh

✔@MattWalshBlog
https://twitter.com/MattWalshBlog/status/1144049584127336453

Beto, summarized: “Hey look I know Spanish.”


430
6:07 PM - Jun 26, 2019
Twitter Ads info and privacy

74 people are talking about this


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 27, 2019)

The fundamental dogma of all brands of socialism and communism is that the market economy or capitalism is a system that hurts the vital interests of the immense majority of people for the sole benefit of a small minority of rugged individualists. It condemns the masses to progressing impoverishment. It brings about misery, slavery, oppression, degradation and exploitation of the working men, while it enriches a class of idle and useless parasites.

This doctrine was not the work of Karl Marx. It had been developed long before Marx entered the scene. Its most successful propagators were not the Marxian authors, but such men as Carlyle and Ruskin, the British Fabians, the German professors and the American Institutionalists. And it is a very significant fact that the correctness of this dogma was contested only by a few economists who were very soon silenced and barred from access to the universities, the press, the leadership of political parties and, first of all, public office. Public opinion by and large accepted the condemnation of capitalism without any reservation.—Von Mises


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 27, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *WATCH: Beto Dodges 70% Tax Rate Question, Starts Speaking Spanish*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what a circus it was last night.  #freehillary.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 27, 2019)

*Socialism *
But, of course, the practical political conclusions which people drew from this dogma were not uniform. One group declared that there is but one way to wipe out these evils, namely to abolish capitalism entirely. They advocate the substitution of public control of the means of production for private control. They aim at the establishment of what is called socialism, communism, planning, or state capitalism. All these terms signify the same thing. No longer should the consumers, by their buying and abstention from buying, determine what should be produced, in what quantity and of what quality. Henceforth a central authority alone should direct all production activities. —Mises


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 27, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> *Socialism *
> But, of course, the practical political conclusions which people drew from this dogma were not uniform. One group declared that there is but one way to wipe out these evils, namely to abolish capitalism entirely. They advocate the substitution of public control of the means of production for private control. They aim at the establishment of what is called socialism, communism, planning, or state capitalism. All these terms signify the same thing. No longer should the consumers, by their buying and abstention from buying, determine what should be produced, in what quantity and of what quality. Henceforth a central authority alone should direct all production activities. —Mises


Ok . . . point being?


----------



## nononono (Jun 27, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "Are you not entertained?ARE YOU NOT ENTERTAINED!"


*Rachel Madcow and  Chuck Plodd ....*

*The Circus Freaks herd feral Cats.....oh yeah that's real entertaining....*


----------



## nononono (Jun 27, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Ok . . . point being?


*Point is....you're not very bright.*

*That was a Golden Nugget of very relevant information.*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 27, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Ok . . . point being?


”Henceforth a central authority alone should direct all production activities.“


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 27, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Ok . . . point being?


The fundamental dogma of all brands of socialism and communism is that the market economy or capitalism is a system that hurts the vital interests of the immense majority of people for the sole benefit of a small minority of rugged individualists. It condemns the masses to progressing impoverishment. It brings about misery, slavery, oppression, degradation and exploitation of the working men, while it enriches a class of idle and useless parasites.

This doctrine was not the work of Karl Marx. It had been developed long before Marx entered the scene. Its most successful propagators were not the Marxian authors, but such men as Carlyle and Ruskin, the British Fabians, the German professors and the American Institutionalists. And it is a very significant fact that the correctness of this dogma was contested only by a few economists who were very soon silenced and barred from access to the universities, the press, the leadership of political parties and, first of all, public office. Public opinion by and large accepted the condemnation of capitalism without any reservation.-Mises


----------



## Booter (Jun 27, 2019)

The benefits of  Capitalism are rarely equitably distributed. Wealth tends to accrue to a small % of the population. This means that demand for luxury goods is often limited to a small % of the workforce. The nature of capitalism can cause this inequality to keep increasing. This occurs for a few reasons

Inherited wealth. Capitalists can pass on their assets to their children. Therefore, capitalism doesn’t cause equality of opportunity, but those born in privilege are much more likely to do well because of better education, upbringing and inherited wealth.

Interest from assets. If capitalists are able to purchase assets – bonds, house prices, shares, they gain interest, rent and dividends. They can use these proceeds to buy more assets and wealth – creating a wealth multiplier effect. Those without wealth get left behind and may see house prices rise faster than inflation.

The economist Thomas Piketty wrote an influential book Capital in the Twenty-First Century, which emphasised this element of capitalism to increase inequality. As a general rule, Picketty argues wealth grows faster than economic output. He uses expression r > g (where r is the rate of return to wealth and g is the economic growth rate.)


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 27, 2019)

Booter said:


> The benefits of  Capitalism are rarely equitably distributed. Wealth tends to accrue to a small % of the population. This means that demand for luxury goods is often limited to a small % of the workforce. The nature of capitalism can cause this inequality to keep increasing. This occurs for a few reasons
> 
> Inherited wealth. Capitalists can pass on their assets to their children. Therefore, capitalism doesn’t cause equality of opportunity, but those born in privilege are much more likely to do well because of better education, upbringing and inherited wealth.
> 
> ...


Luxury increases while the lifestyle gap closes.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 27, 2019)

Booter said:


> The economist Thomas Piketty wrote an influential book Capital in the Twenty-First Century, which emphasised this element of capitalism to increase inequality. *As a general rule, Picketty argues wealth grows faster than economic output. He uses expression r > g (where r is the rate of return to wealth and g is the economic growth rate.)*


Wait for it.........Piketty just described what happened when the Fed bailed out the 1 percenters .  The 1 percenters were heavily invested in Mortgage Backed Securities.  When the housing market took a dive, the government bailed out the 1% through QE or “r” if you like.  But the fed didnʻt add an equivalent amount of goods and services or “g” if you like to the economy.  Lowering the interest rates prior to the crash had the same increase in wealth effect that Piketty described


----------



## Booter (Jun 27, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Luxury increases while the lifestyle gap closes.


That's a real Laffer.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 27, 2019)

Booter said:


> That's a real Laffer.


Agree.  Always has been.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 27, 2019)

*Interventionism, Allegedly a Middle-of-the-Road Policy*

A second group seems to be less radical. They reject socialism no less than capitalism. They recommend a third system, which, as they say, is as far from capitalism as it is from socialism, which as a third system of society's economic organization, stands midway between the two other systems, and while retaining the advantages of both, avoids the disadvantages inherent in each. This third system is known as the system of interventionism. In the terminology of American politics it is often referred to as the middle-of-the-road policy. What makes this third system popular with many people is the particular way they choose to look upon the problems involved. As they see it, two classes, the capitalists and entrepreneurs on the one hand and the wage earners on the other hand, are arguing about the distribution of the yield of capital and entrepreneurial activities. Both parties are claiming the whole cake for themselves. Now, suggest these mediators, let us make peace by splitting the disputed value equally between the two classes. The State as an impartial arbiter should interfere, and should curb the greed of the capitalists and assign a part of the profits to the working classes. Thus it will be possible to dethrone the moloch capitalism without enthroning the moloch of totalitarian socialism.

Yet this mode of judging the issue is entirely fallacious. The antagonism between capitalism and socialism is not a dispute about the distribution of booty. It is a controversy about which two schemes for society's economic organization, capitalism or socialism, is conducive to the better attainment of those ends which all people consider as the ultimate aim of activities commonly called economic, viz., the best possible supply of useful commodities and services. Capitalism wants to attain these ends by private enterprise and initiative, subject to the supremacy of the public's buying and abstention from buying on the market. The socialists want to substitute the unique plan of a central authority for the plans of the various individuals. They want to put in place of what Marx called the "anarchy of production" the exclusive monopoly of the government. The antagonism does not refer to the mode of distributing a fixed amount of amenities. It refers to the mode of producing all those goods which people want to enjoy.

The conflict of the two principles is irreconcilable and does not allow for any compromise. Control is indivisible. Either the consumers' demand as manifested on the market decides for what purposes and how the factors of production should be employed, or the government takes care of these matters. There is nothing that could mitigate the opposition between these two contradictory principles. They preclude each other. Interventionism is not a golden mean between capitalism and socialism. It is the design of a third system of society's economic organization and must be appreciated as such.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 27, 2019)




----------



## nononono (Jun 27, 2019)

Booter said:


> That's a real Laffer.


*You're a " lapper " ...?*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 27, 2019)

*How Interventionism Works*

The interventionists emphasize that they plan to retain private ownership of the means of production, entrepreneurship and market exchange. But, they go on to say, it is peremptory to prevent these capitalist institutions from spreading havoc and unfairly exploiting the majority of people. It is the duty of government to restrain, by orders and prohibitions, the greed of the propertied classes lest their acquisitiveness harm the poorer classes. Unhampered or laissez-faire capitalism is an evil. But in order to eliminate its evils, there is no need to abolish capitalism entirely. It is possible to improve the capitalist system by government interference with the actions of the capitalists and entrepreneurs. Such government regulation and regimentation of business is the only method to keep off totalitarian socialism and to salvage those features of capitalism which are worth preserving. On the ground of this philosophy, the interventionists advocate a galaxy of various measures. Let us pick out one of them, the very popular scheme of price control.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 27, 2019)

*How Price Control Leads to Socialism*

The government believes that the price of a definite commodity, e.g., milk, is too high. It wants to make it possible for the poor to give their children more milk. Thus it resorts to a price ceiling and fixes the price of milk at a lower rate than that prevailing on the free market. The result is that the marginal producers of milk, those producing at the highest cost, now incur losses. As no individual farmer or businessman can go on producing at a loss, these marginal producers stop producing and selling milk on the market. They will use their cows and their skill for other more profitable purposes. They will, for example, produce butter, cheese or meat. There will be less milk available for the consumers, not more. This, or course, is contrary to the intentions of the government. It wanted to make it easier for some people to buy more milk. But, as an outcome of its interference, the supply available drops. The measure proves abortive from the very point of view of the government and the groups it was eager to favor. It brings about a state of affairs, which — again from the point of view of the government — is even less desirable than the previous state of affairs which it was designed to improve.

Now, the government is faced with an alternative. It can abrogate its decree and refrain from any further endeavors to control the price of milk. But if it insists upon its intention to keep the price of milk below the rate the unhampered market would have determined and wants nonetheless to avoid a drop in the supply of milk, it must try to eliminate the causes that render the marginal producers' business unremunerative. It must add to the first decree concerning only the price of milk a second decree fixing the prices of the factors of production necessary for the production of milk at such a low rate that the marginal producers of milk will no longer suffer losses and will therefore abstain from restricting output. But then the same story repeats itself on a remoter plane. The supply of the factors of production required for the production of milk drops, and again the government is back where it started. If it does not want to admit defeat and to abstain from any meddling with prices, it must push further and fix the prices of those factors of production which are needed for the production of the factors necessary for the production of milk. Thus the government is forced to go further and further, fixing step by step the prices of all consumers' goods and of all factors of production — both human, i.e., labor, and material — and to order every entrepreneur and every worker to continue work at these prices and wages. No branch of industry can be omitted from this all-around fixing of prices and wages and from this obligation to produce those quantities which the government wants to see produced. If some branches were to be left free out of regard for the fact that they produce only goods qualified as non-vital or even as luxuries, capital and labor would tend to flow into them and the result would be a drop in the supply of those goods, the prices of which government has fixed precisely because it considers them as indispensable for the satisfaction of the needs of the masses.

But when this state of all-around control of business is attained, there can no longer be any question of a market economy. No longer do the citizens by their buying and abstention from buying determine what should be produced and how. The power to decide these matters has devolved upon the government. This is no longer capitalism; it is all-around planning by the government, it is socialism.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 27, 2019)




----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 27, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 27, 2019)

WTF is this?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 27, 2019)

Queer Pete talking about American values, you people crack me up.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 28, 2019)

Too Funny


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 28, 2019)

*Every Dem Says Illegal Immigrants Should Get Health Insurance*
June 28th, 2019
_







Every single Democratic presidential candidate on stage Thursday night during the second round of debates said that illegal immigrants should get government health insurance.

The collective group of ten candidates was asked if “undocumented immigrants” deserve health coverage paid for by the American taxpayer.
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 28, 2019)

*Joe Biden Gaffe: My First Priority as President Would be to Defeat Trump*



_





SAUL LOEB/AFP/Getty Images_
https://www.breitbart.com/2020-election/2019/06/27/joe-biden-gaffe-my-first-priority-as-president-would-be-to-defeat-trump/amp/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 28, 2019)

*The Biggest Winners of Thursday Night's Dem Debate? Illegal Immigrants. *
Leah Barkoukis | Jun 28, 2019 7:38 AM






_Source: AP Photo/Wilfredo Lee_

The Democrats on stage during Thursday night’s debate looked more like they were competing to be the president of illegal immigrants than they were of Americans.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 28, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Too Funny
> 
> View attachment 4955


Whatʻs not funny is that most Americans donʻt know that Health Care and Health Insurance are not the same thing.  Politicians discuss those benefits as if they are.  The two need to be separated to address the price issues that Bernie is so concerned but ignorant about.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 28, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Whatʻs not funny is that most Americans donʻt know that Health Care and Health Insurance are not the same thing.  Politicians discuss those benefits as if they are.  The two need to be separated to address the price issues that Bernie is so concerned but ignorant about.


You fucking idiots sound like your holy savior t. As if when you learn something new it's some kind of startling revelation you need to inform the world of . . . next you'll tell us the moon really isn't made of cheese, "people are saying, lots of em!".


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 28, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You fucking idiots sound like your holy savior t. As if when you learn something new it's some kind of startling revelation you need to inform the world of . . . next you'll tell us the moon really isn't made of cheese, "people are saying, lots of em!".


I would be pissed too if those 20 were my best hope.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 28, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You fucking idiots sound like your holy savior t. As if when you learn something new it's some kind of startling revelation you need to inform the world of . . . next you'll tell us the moon really isn't made of cheese, "people are saying, lots of em!".


Nothingness personified


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 28, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Nothingness personified


Irony, its what you do.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 28, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Irony, its what you do.


Thatʻs ironic


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 28, 2019)

Harris wimps out again: I didn’t mean to strongly suggest at the debate that I’d get rid of all private health insurance

ALLAHPUNDIT  Posted at 11:21 am on June 28, 2019 

The woke commentariat is heavy-breathing this morning over her attack on Biden for his opposition to busing in the 70s, but this clip may have more legs. For the second night in a row, a top-tier Democrat (two, actually) appeared to endorse flushing the health insurance of 180 million people down the toilet and starting over.

ADVERTISEMENT








Photojournalist detained by ICE, Amtrak raid in Montana





POLITICO

✔@politico
https://twitter.com/politico/status/1144418494592819201
Replying to @politico

Moderator: Many people at home have health insurance through their employer. Who here would abolish their private health insurance in favor of a government run plan?






Biden





Bennet





Buttigieg





Gillibrand





 Harris





Hickenlooper





 Sanders





Swalwell





Williamson





Yang


415
6:33 PM - Jun 27, 2019

213 people are talking about this

Twitter Ads info and privacy




That answer was surprising, and not the first time she’s been surprising on this topic. Soon after her campaign launched in January, she was asked on CNN why she’s co-sponsoring Bernie’s Medicare for All bill. Wouldn’t that eliminate private health insurance? Harris responded with a short speech about access and bureaucracy under the current private system, finishing with “Let’s eliminate all of that.” Sounded like a yes! But she took heat afterward for it from centrist liberals who were hoping she’d be a compromise choice as nominee between the Bernie wing and the Biden wing, someone younger and more progressive than Uncle Joe but not so far out there as Comrade Sanders that she’d want to dump all private plans. So, a few months later, in another interview with CNN, she cleaned upher answer. What I _meant_ when I said “Let’s eliminate all of that,” she claimed, was all of the bureaucracy associated with private health insurance, not private health insurance altogether.

ADVERTISEMENT






But the bill you’re co-sponsoring _would_eliminate all private insurance, countered Jake Tapper, except for ancillary stuff like cosmetic surgery.

To which Harris replied, essentially: Well, that still counts as private insurance. Ahem.

ADVERTISEMENT






Fast-forward to her answer last night, seemingly re-endorsing the idea of scrapping private health insurance. Another flip-flop? Nope — she claims she misunderstood the question. Never mind that the candidates on the first night of the debate were asked this very same thing, whether they’d support eliminating all private insurance; never mind, as my pal Karl notes, how super-prepared Harris was on all other topics except for this perfectly foreseeable one. She wants you to believe that when Lester Holt noted that many people have insurance through work and then asked if the candidates would “abolish their private health insurance,” she understood “their” to be a reference to _the candidates’ own personal_ health insurance, not _Americans’_health insurance. Even though no other candidate on stage seemed to have trouble understanding the question.

ADVERTISEMENT






And even though Holt’s use of the word “abolish” made it perfectly clear that he was talking about a policy change, not choosing to switch one’s own private plan to a government plan.

Time for another clean-up, then. She executed the rare flip-flop-flip-flop on CBS this morning, insisting that she misunderstood Holt — coincidentally, in front of a televised audience of progressives getting their first sustained look at her agenda — and that private health insurance would still exist under her version of Medicare for All. But again, _only_ for penny-ante stuff like cosmetic surgery, not for any meaningful health benefits. To Harris, that counts as protecting private insurance even though it would still mean tossing 180 million people off of their current plans. For all her alleged boldness last night towards Biden, she simply cannot bite the bullet as Warren did two days ago and own the logic of the health-care policy she’s endorsed. It’s reminiscent of Obama’s big “if you like your plan, you can keep your plan” lie. You _can’t_ keep your plan under Harris’s proposal, but if you like your private insurance, you can keep _some_ meager form of private insurance. If you’re in the market for a tummy tuck, sure, feel free to go out and buy a plan that’ll cover that. Everything else gets swept up in socialized medicine, though.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 28, 2019)

Attribution: AFP/Getty Images
Bots like clockwork
Just like 2016: An army of very suspicious and racist anti-Kamala Harris posts began during debate
Jun 28, 2019 8:59am PDT by Walter Einenkel, Daily Kos Staff





272370
_Canada’s National Observer_ reporter Caroline Orr pointed out Thursday night, as the second Democratic debate played out, that, along with the normal online commentary for and against the many Democratic candidates appearing, an interesting burst of anti-Kamala Harris messaging had started appearing on Twitter. The attacks on Harris were racial.


----------



## tenacious (Jun 28, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> *How Interventionism Works*
> 
> The interventionists emphasize that they plan to retain private ownership of the means of production, entrepreneurship and market exchange. But, they go on to say, it is peremptory to prevent these capitalist institutions from spreading havoc and unfairly exploiting the majority of people. It is the duty of government to restrain, by orders and prohibitions, the greed of the propertied classes lest their acquisitiveness harm the poorer classes. Unhampered or laissez-faire capitalism is an evil. But in order to eliminate its evils, there is no need to abolish capitalism entirely. It is possible to improve the capitalist system by government interference with the actions of the capitalists and entrepreneurs. Such government regulation and regimentation of business is the only method to keep off totalitarian socialism and to salvage those features of capitalism which are worth preserving. On the ground of this philosophy, the interventionists advocate a galaxy of various measures. Let us pick out one of them, the very popular scheme of price control.


Easy to talk in broad strokes, but my read is most American's aren't fighting a war of capitalism vs. socialism outside the right wing echo chamber.


----------



## tenacious (Jun 28, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Attribution: AFP/Getty Images
> Bots like clockwork
> Just like 2016: An army of very suspicious and racist anti-Kamala Harris posts began during debate
> Jun 28, 2019 8:59am PDT by Walter Einenkel, Daily Kos Staff
> ...


Why does the fact that the only one you're posting about is KH, that she must have done pretty well in the debates?  
I mean, let's be honest; why else would you be talking about her...


----------



## messy (Jun 28, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Easy to talk in broad strokes, but my read is most American's aren't fighting a war of capitalism vs. socialism outside the right wing echo chamber.


Poor Iz doesn’t even understand capitalism, let alone American corporate capitalism. He has no idea about how finance and economics work with people and institutions who have money. He just reads airport books and watches YouTube.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 29, 2019)

DAILYWIRE.COM
*Beto: Migrants 'Have No Choice But To Come Here' Due To U.S. 'Excesses' Causing Climate Change*





Sean Rayford/Getty Images







By RYAN SAAVEDRA 
 @REALSAAVEDRA 
June 28, 2019
44.3k views
Democrat presidential candidate Beto O'Rourke claimed this week that migrants have "no choice" but to come to the United States because of climate change caused by American "excesses."










O'Rourke, who is struggling to stay relevant in the 2020 Democratic primary, made the remarks on Wednesday while visiting the Homestead Temporary Shelter for Unaccompanied Children in Florida.

"And we've got to remember that they are fleeing the deadliest countries on the face of the planet today compounded by drought that was caused not by God, not by mother nature, but by us, man-made climate change, our emissions, our excesses, our inaction in the face of the facts and the science," O'Rourke said. "When it is that deadly and when you're unable to grow your own food to feed yourself, you have no choice but to come here."

WATCH:




Ryan Saavedra


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 29, 2019)

*MSNBC’s Wallace: ‘Beautiful,’ ‘Brilliant,’ ‘Bad-Ass’ Kamala Harris Is the Antithesis of Trump*
PAM KEY28 Jun 20192,247
1:40


Friday on MSNBC’s “Deadline: White House,” host Nicolle Wallace said Sen. Kamala Harris (D-CA) is “beautiful,” “brilliant,” and a “bad-ass,” who she said would not even know who a man like President Donald Trump is.

While reporting on the Trump teams reaction, the Democratic debates, Washington Post reporter Ashley Parker said, “The people who really popped for them was Warren and Kamala. So Warren they think she has an appeal that is very different way from Trump. She is authentic. She can give a good speech on the stump. She knows what she thinks. And that economic populism is one they think can hurt him. Kamala Harris, they think she is aggressive. She is a very good prosecutor, but sort of a black woman and daughter of I believe Indian and Jamaican immigrant. She is the physical antithesis. She has the life story antithesis of President Trump and offers a pretty strong contrast there.”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 29, 2019)

3' 
JUNE 29, 2019
*Ideoloons*
By Deana Chadwell


One look at the lineup of Democrat presidential candidates and I have to wonder what we’re coming to -- is this the best the party can come up with? Really? If the Democrats make up roughly half the population, then why are these people the cream that’s risen to the top? If they’re the top, what on God’s green earth is at the bottom?

	
	
		
		
	


	




But what about religious beliefs? Even religion should be subjected to the verification requirement -- why would we want to believe something false? Any god worth his salt would leave a trail of evidence. As a Christian I have no trouble lining up the historical/archeological substantiation for the claims made by the doctrines of my faith. It isn’t blind. Even the Resurrection stands the test of logical reality (See the writings of J. Warner Wallace or Lee Strobel). Christians have no need to harden into belligerent, dangerous ideologues. We don’t have to kill those who disagree with us. We don’t need to rape their daughters or knife them in the streets. Ironically, the existence of those who do these things merely verifies the Christian doctrine of original sin and the teachings about idolatry.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 29, 2019)

JUNE 29, 2019
*The debates: Democrat contempt for America and Americans laid bare*
By Patricia McCarthy
If there were ever two evenings that exposed the economic idiocy of the Democratic Party, it was both debate nights. Every single candidate promises a wish list of free things for all, including a $1,000-a-month income (Yang) courtesy of the government. College will be free; health care will be free, even for illegal aliens; abortion will be free on demand; student debt will be erased; etc. Not one of them explains where all this money will come from; perhaps they think they can just print it. They always claim that it will come from the undeserving rich, but it never does. There are not near enough rich people to plunder for that much money. It would be extracted from middle-class taxpayers, as Bernie Sanders admitted, because that is where the most money is. Like all socialists, they mean to take from people who work and provide for those who do not work or produce. Every one of them is as economically illiterate as Ocasio-Cortez, but they are all old enough to know better. It was a pathetic display of ignorance and shameless pandering. They still think the American people are easily manipulated with their bluster. But then the moderators are themselves well known leftists who have worked hard every day of their lives since 2015 to defeat Trump and promote impeachment. For what should he be impeached? Because they are mad that he won.

And if there was ever an evening that made American citizens double down on protecting their Second Amendment right to keep and bear arms, it was hearing all of them talk about abrogating that right. They all clearly believe that law-abiding citizens should not own guns. It is perennially lost on them that criminals will always have guns and without them, good people have no means to defend themselves. Given the historical fact that every tyranny on the planet began by confiscating guns — Hitler, Mao, Chávez — we should all be very afraid if any one of these people is elected. Each one of them would, they make clear, immediately embark on the path every tyrant of the past took on his way to genocide and socialist devastation, like what is now happening in Venezuela. Starving one's people is a form of genocide, is it not? 

There were very few challenging questions. Elizabeth Warren was not asked about her fake American Indian ancestry. They were not asked about their support of infanticide. Not one of them was asked about his anti-Israel sentiment. All of them but Delaney want to take away our private health insurance but not give up their own. Biden was not asked about his son's multi-million-dollar "businesses" in Ukraine and China. Buttigeig was only gently asked about his race problem in South Bend, and he demurred. He fired his city's first black police chief. His "thing" is attacking Christians who he assumes are homophobic; he never offers any evidence. Being gay may help him with one identity community, but he has a race problem with another. He is no more popular in South Bend than the Che-loving de Blasio is in New York. Neither of them is remotely prepared to be president.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 29, 2019)

JUNE 29, 2019
*Kamala Harris: victim in chief*
By Jonathan F. Keiler
Kamala Harris is not so much the anti-Trump, as she is bizzaro Trump.  The consensus winner of Thursday’s debate, she did so by playing to her strengths, that is her sex and racial identity. 

Like Trump, Harris is a bully.  Trump is the old-fashioned type bully from the schoolyard, a big kid who commands attention and has playful but derogatory nicknames for all his lessers.  Harris represents the modern bully.  A kid who commands attention by playing the victim, and who hurls forceful accusations of abusive behavior against other kids, adults or anyone that gets in the way. 

She played that role to a tee on Thursday, with Democratic front-runner Joe Biden as her primary target.  In a clearly planned and deliberate attack on the former vice-president, Harris essentially accused Biden of hurting her feelings, by negotiating forty years ago with a couple of segregationist fellow senators.  Then to make clear that it wasn’t just her feelings as a fifty-something woman (and U.S. senator herself) that were hurt, she claimed that the forced busing that Biden opposed, would have kept her from being sent to a better school as a child, by implication, hurting little Kamala too.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 29, 2019)

Latest version of the queer Pete.

JUNE 28, 2019
*Buttigieg's knee-jerk compulsion to scold Christians pops up again at second debate*
By Monica Showalter
If you ask me to pick a winner at the Democratic debate on night two in Miami, I would have said Pete Buttigieg. He came off as reasonable, clear-thinking, pithy, and pleasant. He respected time limits. I didn't agree with him on anything, but he gave a sense of coming from rational grounding. Maybe his leftie ideas could be tempered with real-world realities. Maybe he could be persuaded...

But then, then, then, then...he couldn't stop himself. The transcript:

We have to talk about one other thing, the Republican Party likes to cloak itself in the language of religion. Now, our party doesn't talk about that as much, largely for a very good reason, which was we are committed to the separation of church and state. We stand for people of any religion and no religion. But we should call out hypocrisy, for a party that associates itself with Christianity."

Buttigieg whipped out for about the umpteenth time his unsolicited opinion about just how un-Christian all those inadequate, wicked, dare-I-say sinful Christians out there really are, hooking his argument up to the border surge issue. Gotcha. Bad Christians. Not like good-Christian me, that paragon of all virtue-signals.

It was about as attractive as a fart in church.

Here's the video of him coming out with his Inner Scold at no one's request:

What's interesting is that most of the rabid left, whose Democratic Party he identifies with, prefer to launch attacks on Christianity itself. They hate Christianity, not to mention the idea of God. It's obvious in their court cases challenging this cross or that manger scene in public space, prayer in public schools, crosses at military cemeteries, etc. Democrats themselves have booed God at one of their recent party conventions. President Obama rarely ever went to church services, and his references to faith in speeches always threw in the non-faith of atheists into his mix, since it was so important to his base. Pete himself hasn't complained a bit. 

Buttigieg, though, approaches the matter differently — by going after Christians themselves, not Christianity. Me good, you bad, so vote me into absolute power, you miserably inadequate sinners.

He does this a lot, it's what makes him tick, and apparently no one has tried to stop him. J.E. Dyer at Liberty Unyielding has a good list of his past incidents playing the religious scold, doing the exact same thing earlier:


----------



## messy (Jun 29, 2019)

Between Trump’s embrace of Putin meddling, Carter’s public acknowledgement of Trump’s illegitimate victory and the early detection of all the bots going after Kamala with a race-based attack, I think this time the Dems will be ready for the cheating. 

Just have to have proper policing of the web and the polls to continue our democracy.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 29, 2019)

messy said:


> Between Trump’s embrace of Putin meddling, Carter’s public acknowledgement of Trump’s illegitimate victory and the early detection of all the bots going after Kamala with a race-based attack, I think this time the Dems will be ready for the cheating.
> 
> Just have to have proper policing of the web and the polls to continue our democracy.


Maybe they should align with China . . . like having a super pack.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 29, 2019)

messy said:


> Between Trump’s embrace of Putin meddling, Carter’s public acknowledgement of Trump’s illegitimate victory and the early detection of all the bots going after Kamala with a race-based attack, I think this time the Dems will be ready for the cheating.
> 
> Just have to have proper policing of the web and the polls to continue our democracy.


What race are you speaking of?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 29, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Maybe they should align with China . . . like having a super pack.


Here you are, dick.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 29, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Easy to talk in broad strokes, but my read is most American's aren't fighting a war of capitalism vs. socialism outside the right wing echo chamber.


Agree.....tenaciouspola.  Means you read not before you commented.  Theyʻre fighting interventionism though they donʻt know how it is implemented.  



Bruddah IZ said:


> *How Price Control Leads to Socialism*
> 
> *The government believes that the price of a definite commodity, e.g., milk, is too high. It wants to make it possible for the poor to give their children more milk. Thus it resorts to a price ceiling and fixes the price of milk at a lower rate than that prevailing on the free market. The result is that the marginal producers of milk, those producing at the highest cost, now incur losses. As no individual farmer or businessman can go on producing at a loss, these marginal producers stop producing and selling milk on the market. They will use their cows and their skill for other more profitable purposes. *They will, for example, produce butter, cheese or meat. There will be less milk available for the consumers, not more. This, or course, is contrary to the intentions of the government. It wanted to make it easier for some people to buy more milk. But, as an outcome of its interference, the supply available drops. The measure proves abortive from the very point of view of the government and the groups it was eager to favor. It brings about a state of affairs, which — again from the point of view of the government — is even less desirable than the previous state of affairs which it was designed to improve.
> 
> ...


Do you yourself a favor and read.  Your comments will reflect your comprehension or lack of.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 29, 2019)

messy said:


> Between Trump’s embrace of Putin meddling, Carter’s public acknowledgement of Trump’s illegitimate victory and the early detection of all the bots going after Kamala with a race-based attack, I think this time the Dems will be ready for the cheating.
> 
> Just have to have proper policing of the web and the polls to continue our democracy.


Police the web to continue democracy.  You people like arguing with yourselves .  Please continue.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 29, 2019)

*Beto: Migrants 'Have No Choice But To Come Here' Due To U.S. 'Excesses' Causing Climate Change*

*https://www.dailywire.com/news/48997/beto-migrants-have-no-choice-come-here-due-us-ryan-saavedra?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=benshapiro
*
Democrat presidential candidate Beto O'Rourke claimed this week that migrants have "no choice" but to come to the United States because of climate change caused by American "excesses."

O'Rourke, who is struggling to stay relevant in the 2020 Democratic primary, made the remarks on Wednesday while visiting the Homestead Temporary Shelter for Unaccompanied Children in Florida.

"And we've got to remember that they are fleeing the deadliest countries on the face of the planet today compounded by drought that was caused not by God, not by mother nature, but by us, man-made climate change, our emissions, our excesses, our inaction in the face of the facts and the science," O'Rourke said. "When it is that deadly and when you're unable to grow your own food to feed yourself, you have no choice but to come here."


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 29, 2019)

Trump does not exist in a vacuum. Many supporters turned off by some of his antics are still far more appalled by an emerging radical neo-socialist Democratic agenda. If the alternative to Trump is a disturbing tolerance among some Democrats for anti-Semitism, the Green New Deal, reparations, a permissive approach to abortion even very late in pregnancy, a wealth tax, a 70-90% top income tax rate, the abolition of ICE, open borders, and Medicare for all, Trump's record between 2017-20 will seem moderate and preferable. Progressives do not fully appreciate how the hysterics and media coverage of the Kavanaugh hearings, the Covington teenagers and the Jussie Smollett psychodrama turned off half the country. Such incidents and their reportage confirmed suspicions of cultural bias, media distortions, and an absence of fair play and reciprocity.

https://www.cnn.com/2019/03/19/opinions/what-progressives-should-know-about-trump-voters-hanson/index.html?fbclid=IwAR3DGCTA48S64BF2URI9vBZ4tbUNF0IZ16LaO0TTeU6gS52bVrhxlemsIdU


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 29, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Here you are, dick.
> 
> View attachment 4964


Freakin' hillarylarious!!


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 29, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> *Beto: Migrants 'Have No Choice But To Come Here' Due To U.S. 'Excesses' Causing Climate Change*
> 
> *https://www.dailywire.com/news/48997/beto-migrants-have-no-choice-come-here-due-us-ryan-saavedra?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=benshapiro
> *
> ...


Who believes this crap?


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 29, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> 3'
> JUNE 29, 2019
> *Ideoloons*
> By Deana Chadwell
> ...


I can only imagine the outrage this fine off topic nutter crowd would reach should there ever be a moment when Trump and his buddies might engage in  nefarious drag queen propensities.


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 29, 2019)

Never mind.  Here you go nutters. Let the apologies flow.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 29, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Here you are, dick.
> 
> View attachment 4964


And?

Another nutter trained response stimuli.


----------



## espola (Jun 29, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Trump does not exist in a vacuum. Many supporters turned off by some of his antics are still far more appalled by an emerging radical neo-socialist Democratic agenda. If the alternative to Trump is a disturbing tolerance among some Democrats for anti-Semitism, the Green New Deal, reparations, a permissive approach to abortion even very late in pregnancy, a wealth tax, a 70-90% top income tax rate, the abolition of ICE, open borders, and Medicare for all, Trump's record between 2017-20 will seem moderate and preferable. Progressives do not fully appreciate how the hysterics and media coverage of the Kavanaugh hearings, the Covington teenagers and the Jussie Smollett psychodrama turned off half the country. Such incidents and their reportage confirmed suspicions of cultural bias, media distortions, and an absence of fair play and reciprocity.
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2019/03/19/opinions/what-progressives-should-know-about-trump-voters-hanson/index.html?fbclid=IwAR3DGCTA48S64BF2URI9vBZ4tbUNF0IZ16LaO0TTeU6gS52bVrhxlemsIdU


Editor's Note:  Victor Davis Hanson is a senior fellow at the Hoover Institution, Stanford University, and the author of the just released "The Case for Trump" (Basic Books) The views expressed in this commentary are his own.


----------



## messy (Jun 29, 2019)

espola said:


> Editor's Note:  Victor Davis Hanson is a senior fellow at the Hoover Institution, Stanford University, and the author of the just released "The Case for Trump" (Basic Books) The views expressed in this commentary are his own.


Iz is the copy-and-paste queen.


----------



## espola (Jun 29, 2019)

messy said:


> Iz is the copy-and-paste queen.


He obviously didn't read that disclaimer, so the remaining question is who suggested he post the link?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 29, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Who believes this crap?


Same collusion nutters.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 29, 2019)

espola said:


> He obviously didn't read that disclaimer, so the remaining question is who suggested he post the link?


He obviously did read the disclaimer, and posted it without suggestion.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 29, 2019)

messy said:


> Iz is the copy-and-paste queen.


Itʻs a bit to granular for you Spolist.  Hence the link.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 30, 2019)

espola said:


> Editor's Note:  Victor Davis Hanson is a senior fellow at the Hoover Institution, Stanford University, and the author of the just released "The Case for Trump" (Basic Books) The views expressed in this commentary are his own.


You should try doing that yourself, brow shirt.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 30, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Itʻs a bit to granular for you Spolist.  Hence the link.


WORD.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 30, 2019)

https://twitter.com/ali/status/1144426463510355970

Kamala Harris is *not* an American Black. She is half Indian and half Jamaican. 

I'm so sick of people robbing American Blacks (like myself) of our history. It's disgusting. Now using it for debate time at #DemDebate2? 

These are my people not her people.

Freaking disgusting.


6,889
7:05 PM - Jun 27, 2019
Twitter Ads info and privacy

4,862 people are talking about this


----------



## messy (Jun 30, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Kamala Harris is *not* an American Black. She is half Indian and half Jamaican.
> 
> I'm so sick of people robbing American Blacks (like myself) of our history. It's disgusting. Now using it for debate time at #DemDebate2?
> 
> ...


Like I said...the race-baiting and the red-baiting means we win! Keep going.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 1, 2019)

messy said:


> Like I said...the race-baiting and the red-baiting means we win! Keep going.


Cultural appropriation or is it ok to do so if you are darker than your average American?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 1, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Cultural appropriation or is it ok to do so if you are darker than your average American?


What does time spent in the sun got to do with anything?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 1, 2019)

In Unbelievable Comments, Kamala Harris Endorses Forced Busing For Today’s Students

Posted at 9:00 am on July 01, 2019 by Bonchie

_ 







Kamala Harris – Caricature by DonkeyHotey, licensed under CC BY-SA 2.0/Original





If you’ve been following politics the past week, you’ve no doubt heard about the flare up between Joe Biden and Kamala Harris. The happened at the first Democrat primary debate last Thursday night and it revolves around Biden’s opposition to a policy in the 1970s and 1980s called forced busing. Harris hit him hard, essentially insinuating racism on the part of Biden for being against the practice. This led to days of fawning media coverage.

The cliff notes version is that the federal government decided it was a good idea to force students to ride school buses for unreasonable amounts of time (sometimes an hour or more) under the guise of forced integration. A child living in a rural area, going to a rural school might end up riding into the inner city, only to end up back at his rural school by the end of the route. It was a nonsensical, widely opposed plan (by both white and black families at a majority rate) that punished students and only exacerbated the issues at play.




_


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 1, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> In Unbelievable Comments, Kamala Harris Endorses Forced Busing For Today’s Students
> 
> Posted at 9:00 am on July 01, 2019 by Bonchie
> 
> ...


White nationalist.


----------



## messy (Jul 1, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> White nationalist.


This is great. The racists and fascists will scare off voters.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 1, 2019)

messy said:


> This is great. The racists and fascists will scare off voters.



_"It was a nonsensical, widely opposed plan (by both white and black families at a majority rate) that punished students and only exacerbated the issues at play."_
_
*ARCHIVES | 1973*
*Gallup Finds Few Favor Busing for Integration*
SEPT. 9, 1973

A majority of Americans continue to favor public school integration, but few people—black or white—think that busing is the best way to achieve that goal, the Gallup Poll reported yesterday.
https://www.nytimes.com/1973/09/09/archives/gallup-finds-few-favor-busing-for-integration.html_


----------



## messy (Jul 1, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> _"It was a nonsensical, widely opposed plan (by both white and black families at a majority rate) that punished students and only exacerbated the issues at play."
> 
> *ARCHIVES | 1973*
> *Gallup Finds Few Favor Busing for Integration*
> ...


Thanks for sharing a 1973 poll. Timely if you’re senile.
Keep race-baiting, see where it gets your team.


----------



## Torros (Jul 1, 2019)

messy said:


> Thanks for sharing a 1973 poll. Timely if you’re senile.
> Keep race-baiting, see where it gets your team.


Look who's talking. 

Democrats are the kings of race-baiting and pulling the race card. It's in their DNA and it will continue to be because of knuckledraggers like you.


----------



## messy (Jul 1, 2019)

Torros said:


> Look who's talking.
> 
> Democrats are the kings of race-baiting and pulling the race card. It's in their DNA and it will continue to be because of knuckledraggers like you.


Hey Dummy, who’s bringing up Kamala’s race?
Nice try though.
Keep it up!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 1, 2019)

messy said:


> This is great. The racists and fascists will scare off voters.


Like these black nationalists?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 1, 2019)

messy said:


> Hey Dummy, who’s bringing up Kamala’s race?
> Nice try though.
> Keep it up!


What’s wrong with pointing out someone’s race especially when she is lying about it for political expediency like they Kenyan did.


----------



## nononono (Jul 1, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Kamala Harris is *not* an American Black. She is half Indian and half Jamaican.
> 
> I'm so sick of people robbing American Blacks (like myself) of our history. It's disgusting. Now using it for debate time at #DemDebate2?
> 
> ...



*BINGO !*
*
And she practiced the " Food Fight " remark along with the " Busing " attack
on Biden for weeks probably.....
Nothing like a Lying OLD Hag attacking a poor defenseless Idiot who has to
check his speeches at every four words or he'll utter the NOTORIOUS " N " word....
Deemed by the Liberals as a " Hate " word when it means something entirely 
different in it's TRUE origin/usage...!
Just as " Gay " and " Queer " have been hijacked by the loony Liberals....

The six letter word starting with " N " that the Democrats appropriated and turned
into a " foul " word was done so by the very group that supported slavery and formed
the KKK to terrorize blacks and anyone who supported their FREEDOM !!!!!

Original definition:
A person of dull, ignorant, dim-witted and lazy in spirit 
whose activities are most noted by taking credit for other 
people's work. *
** It is not exclusive of or determined by race. *
** It is not an ethnic or racial slur in its true definition.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 1, 2019)

Torros said:


> Look who's talking.
> 
> Democrats are the kings of race-baiting and pulling the race card. It's in their DNA and it will continue to be because of knuckledraggers like you.


That’s all they got, whitey has no chance in the Democrat party.


----------



## Torros (Jul 1, 2019)

messy said:


> Hey Dummy, who’s bringing up Kamala’s race?
> Nice try though.
> Keep it up!


You really are sensitive. Did I bring up Harris? Nope. 

All I did was call you out as a Democrat playing the race card. It's you're party, the Dems, who deal in race-baiting and it's hilarious to watch you try and spin it the other way.

Dummy.


----------



## nononono (Jul 1, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What does time spent in the sun got to do with anything?









*You get the " DUMBASS " Monkey Butt poop finger award for the day !!!*

*Good Grief are you intellectually shallow..............*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 1, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> _"It was a nonsensical, widely opposed plan (by both white and black families at a majority rate) that punished students and only exacerbated the issues at play."
> 
> *ARCHIVES | 1973*
> *Gallup Finds Few Favor Busing for Integration*
> ...


So you agree with Biden.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 1, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Like these black nationalists?View attachment 4991


Two guys that were there for less than an hour before being run off, we've been over that before . . . but nutters never quit on lunacy.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 1, 2019)

messy said:


> Thanks for sharing a 1973 poll. Timely if you’re senile.
> Keep race-baiting, see where it gets your team.


It got 'em on the White House.


----------



## nononono (Jul 1, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Two guys that were there for less than an hour before being run off, we've been over that before . . . but nutters never quit on lunacy.



*ABSOLUTE LIAR !*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 1, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So you agree with Biden.


I post a Gallup Poll from back in the busing days that shows a large majority of Americans, black and white were not convinced  that busing was the way to approach integration....
you take that to mean I agree with Biden....??
Good lord you really should shut up.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 1, 2019)

messy said:


> Thanks for sharing a 1973 poll. Timely if you’re senile.
> Keep race-baiting, see where it gets your team.


Hey fuck face...did you read what the poll said?
Timely because the discussion was about Biden... but more importantly it was about how the majority of blacks and whites felt about busing. 
A majority were opposed.
Now go fuck yourself.
_

*A majority of Americans continue to favor public school integration*, *but few people—black or white—think that busing is the best way to achieve that goal,* the Gallup Poll reported yesterday._


----------



## nononono (Jul 1, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It got 'em on the White House.


*American Citizens got the current POTUS " in " The White House ".....*
*Not stealing votes like Democrats attempted in 2016 here in California and*
*succeeded in doing so in 2018 here in California to swing the balance of*
*power in the US House of Representatives.*

*Speaker Nancy Pelosi KNOWS what happened in 2018 and that is why *
*they are dickin with the voting properties even further here in California*
*so as to attempt more fraud to possibly ensure a Democratic win....*

*California Democrats = Corrupt Criminal Cabal *


----------



## Torros (Jul 1, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Two guys that were there for less than an hour before being run off, we've been over that before . . . but nutters never quit on lunacy.


You still living under a rock? That's a dumb question because you obviously are if you think that it was an isolated incident at one place.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 1, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What’s wrong with pointing out someone’s race especially when she is lying about it for political expediency like they Kenyan did.


All in your head.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 1, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> I post a Gallup Poll from back in the busing days that shows a large majority of Americans, black and white were not convinced  that busing was the way to approach integration....
> you take that to mean I agree with Biden....??
> Good lord you really should shut up.


Don't pay attention much do you.


----------



## espola (Jul 1, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Hey fuck face...did you read what the poll said?
> Timely because the discussion was about Biden... but more importantly it was about how the majority of blacks and whites felt about busing.
> A majority were opposed.
> Now go fuck yourself.
> ...


Not reading the news lately?  Or just reading it through the Fox/Breitbart keyhole?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 1, 2019)

espola said:


> Not reading the news lately?  Or just reading it through the Fox/Breitbart keyhole?


He certainly goes all in and puts full trust in such sketchy sources. Will he ever learn.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 1, 2019)

espola said:


> Not reading the news lately?  Or just reading it through the Fox/Breitbart keyhole?


Take your meds and go back to bed...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 1, 2019)

Facts are hard to swallow for those slurping down t balls deep.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 1, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Facts are hard to swallow for those slurping down t balls deep.


Agree.  You people were T-bagged by both Trump and Mueller.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 1, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Two guys that were there for less than an hour before being run off, we've been over that before . . . but nutters never quit on lunacy.


“You lie”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 1, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> All in your head.




When Will Race-Baiting Kamala Harris Acknowledge She Is A Descendent Of A Slave Owner?

Posted at 8:02 pm on July 01, 2019 by LaborUnionReport

_ 
*Well known for backing reparations for slavery, Kamala Harris has yet to acknowledge her own slave-owning, human-trafficking ancestor.*












A plantation in Saint Ann Parish, Jamaica, by James Hakewill, 1820s

Last week, at the Democratic debate in Miami, Presidential candidate Sen. Kamala [D-CA] stirred up a racial hornet’s nest against former Vice President Joe Biden for his past pandering to segregationist senators decades ago.

“I do not believe you are a racist and I agree with you when you commit yourself to the importance of finding common ground,” Harris said, publicly chastising Biden at last week’s debate, “but it’s personal and it was hurtful to hear you talk about the reputations of two United States Senators who built their reputations and career on the segregation of race in this country.”





Harris’ months-in-the-making, made-for-TV attack on Biden is largely seen as an attempt to lure black voters away from the Democratic frontrunner and to tarnish his image.

To date, however, no one has asked Harris about her own Jamaican family tree, which reportedly goes back to Jamaican plantation and slave owner Hamilton Brown.

Earlier this year, Harris’ father, Donald J. Harris, reportedly stated:

“My roots go back, within my lifetime, to my paternal grandmother Miss Chrishy (née Christiana Brown, descendant of *Hamilton Brown who is on record as plantation and slave owner and founder of Brown’s Town*) and to my maternal grandmother Miss Iris (née Iris Finegan, farmer and educator, from Aenon Town and Inverness, ancestry unknown to me). The Harris name comes from my paternal grandfather Joseph Alexander Harris, land-owner and agricultural ‘produce’ exporter (mostly pimento or all-spice), who died in 1939 one year after I was born and is buried in the church yard of the magnificent Anglican Church which Hamilton Brown built in Brown’s Town (and where, as a child, I learned the catechism, was baptized and confirmed, and served as an acolyte).”

If Kamala Harris’ father’s account of their genealogy is to be believed, Harris’ family tree goes back to Hamilton Brown, one of the more well-known slave owners in Jamaica.

Hamilton Brown (b. 1776, d. 1843) was an Irish rags-to-riches immigrant to Jamaica who became a wealthy sugar plantation owner and founder of Brown’s Town on the British island colony.






Big League Politics has obtained the English registers of Brown’s slaves here.












Location of Brown’s Town, on the island of Jamaica, via Google Maps

Although slavery was outlawed by Britain in 1833, as a wealthy plantation owner, Hamilton Brown needed laborers to continue working his fields.





At that point, Brown turned to his native Ireland to recruit poor “Irish slaves” with some success.

“The first vessel known to have done so is the James Ray, a brig belonging to a Mr. Hamilton Brown, an extensive property owner, planting attorney, and Member of Assembly for the parish of St. Ann. In December 1835, the brig left Belfast with one hundred and twenty one Irishmen and their families from Ballymoney, County Antrim, and on arrival in Jamaica they were located on estates and pens in Hamilton Brown’s parish. Some of these immigrants certainly absconded from their locations and enlisted in the police, and on one estate about forty of them chased Hamilton Brown and narrowly missed giving him a sound beating. Undaunted, in late 1836 he despatched his brig to lreland once again; it returned with at least one hundred and eighty five lrish for St. Ann.”

Due to a public outcry in Ireland, the practice of recruiting “Irish slaves” ended a few years before Brown’s death in 1843.



_


----------



## nononono (Jul 1, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> All in your head.


*Really...*
*What " Ethnic " DNA make up is " She " comprised of....*
*Answer that ...!*

*When you're done with that, do some research on the *
*blatant LIE she told about the " Integrated " High School *
*she attended in Berkley....*

*Next thing she gunna declare is she's " Never had sexual relations *
*with that man " Willie Brown " ....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 1, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Really...*
> *What " Ethnic " DNA make up is " She " comprised of....*
> *Answer that ...!*
> 
> ...


Why is her racial makeup an issue? 
The rest is reich wing fantasy, and white nationalist dreams.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 1, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> “You lie”


OBVI.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 1, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> When Will Race-Baiting Kamala Harris Acknowledge She Is A Descendent Of A Slave Owner?
> 
> Posted at 8:02 pm on July 01, 2019 by LaborUnionReport
> 
> ...


This is hilarious if it can be documented.
The truth of the matter is that all of our histories include slavery on both ends of the spectrum.


----------



## espola (Jul 1, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> This is hilarious if it can be documented.
> The truth of the matter is that all of our histories include slavery on both ends of the spectrum.


Yours maybe.  As far back as I have  traced mine, there are no slaveholders found.  

Can you see the defect in that argument?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 1, 2019)

espola said:


> Yours maybe.  As far back as I have  traced mine, there are no slaveholders found.
> 
> Can you see the defect in that argument?


Yes.
You have both slaves and slave holders in your family history.
(unless you come from Mars) 
Are you My Favorite Martian?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 1, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> “You lie”


Wipe that stuff off yours lips.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 1, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Yes.
> You have both slaves and slave holders in your family history.
> (unless you come from Mars)
> Are you My Favorite Martian?


----------



## espola (Jul 1, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Yes.
> You have both slaves and slave holders in your family history.
> (unless you come from Mars)
> Are you My Favorite Martian?


Who were they?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 1, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Yes.
> You have both slaves and slave holders in your family history.
> (unless you come from Mars)
> Are you My Favorite Martian?


Bullshit, you are an apologist for the confederacy and white nationalist. You have African lineage like everyone else, but everyone else's family didn't own slaves like I assume yours did.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 1, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Bullshit, you are an apologist for the confederacy and white nationalist. You have African lineage like everyone else, but everyone else's family didn't own slaves like I assume yours did.


Urine idiot.
How far back does your family go, einstein?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 1, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Bullshit, you are an apologist for the confederacy and white nationalist. You have African lineage like everyone else, but everyone else's family didn't own slaves like I assume yours did.


You may be right, tho.
Martians probably had slaves too.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 1, 2019)

espola said:


> Yours maybe.  As far back as I have  traced mine, there are no slaveholders found.
> 
> Can you see the defect in that argument?


How far is that?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 1, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Wipe that stuff off yours lips.


If it’s on my lips you better not kiss Mrs Husker.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 1, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Bullshit, you are an apologist for the confederacy and white nationalist. You have African lineage like everyone else, but everyone else's family didn't own slaves like I assume yours did.


So Adam and Eve are now black too?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 1, 2019)

*Trump invites Kim to come to US 'when the time is right' after crossing into North Korea *
_




_


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 1, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Trump invites Kim to come to US 'when the time is right' after crossing into North Korea *
> _
> 
> 
> ...


Hot mic caught the following dialogue,..
"Tell Vladimir I'll have more flexibility after the election"..

(I am hilarious)


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 1, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So Adam and Eve are now black too?


Blolive.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 1, 2019)

espola said:


> Who were they?


Your ancestors.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 1, 2019)

espola said:


> Yours maybe.  As far back as I have  traced mine, there are no slaveholders found.
> 
> Can you see the defect in that argument?


I took a poll and your family owned slaves..


----------



## espola (Jul 1, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How far is that?


Back to when they immigrated, some roots from the mid-1600's, up to my mother's father's parents in the 1880's.  No slaves or slave owners documented in there.  

Broad statements with no facts to back them up are very Trumpian, so I am not surprised the plumber took that route.


----------



## messy (Jul 1, 2019)

Torros said:


> You really are sensitive. Did I bring up Harris? Nope.
> 
> All I did was call you out as a Democrat playing the race card. It's you're party, the Dems, who deal in race-baiting and it's hilarious to watch you try and spin it the other way.
> 
> Dummy.


That’s two posts just today about race. 
You sound scared and angry...she’s just a girl, don’t worry about it so much.


----------



## messy (Jul 1, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Hey fuck face...did you read what the poll said?
> Timely because the discussion was about Biden... but more importantly it was about how the majority of blacks and whites felt about busing.
> A majority were opposed.
> Now go fuck yourself.
> ...


Very timely, you’re right. Now show me some polls from 1955, would ya’?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 2, 2019)

messy said:


> Very timely, you’re right. Now show me some polls from 1955, would ya’?


Watch out he may think you want a selfie of his. It's just that he misinterprets, gets things wrong and is confused.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 2, 2019)

JULY 2, 2019
*Willie Brown's Ex-Girlfriend Opposes School Choice*
By Daniel John Sobieski
The well-rehearsed attack by Sen. Kamala Harris on Joe Biden that destroyed his candidacy during the clown-car Democratic presidential debates should have come as no surprise  to those who have watched her rise to political prominence. Never mind its relevance or accuracy -- for Harris the ends have always justified the means.

We saw during the confirmation hearings for Supreme Court Justice Brett Kavanaugh that Kamala Harris is an ambitious politician with a chain-saw-prosecutorial style designed to bludgeon her targets with attacks and arguments that are more bluster than brilliant. She revealed herself to be a political opportunist who, as Sen. Cory Booker’s “Spartacus moment” fizzled, knows an “Elmer Gantry moment” when she sees one. As Jonathan S. Tobin noted in National Review:

She first earned notoriety in the Senate last year by demonstrating open incivility bordering on bullying when she interrogated Attorney General Jeff Sessions and the national-intelligence chiefs. Bullying witnesses and cutting them off before they have a chance to answer is her modus operandi during hearings…

The same qualities were on display during her questioning of Kavanaugh. But while, like the other Democrats, she never succeeding in outsmarting the judge, she was the only one to momentarily flummox him by bringing up the Mueller investigation.

She started with an impossibly general and specious query about whether he had ever discussed the Mueller probe with “anyone.”…by asserting, even by implication, that Kavanaugh might somehow be part of the Russia-collusion discussion, Harris gave liberal Democrats exactly the kind of red meat they crave.

Along with her snide and disrespectful prosecutorial tone, that made her the winner of the first day of the Kavanaugh primary.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 2, 2019)

JULY 2, 2019
*Why We Need to Stop Saying 'Health Care'*
By Leann Horrocks
The Democrats have once again sucked us into using their terminology, and it is much to our detriment.  We should be saying “Medical Care” instead of “Health Care.”

Here are two reasons we need to change our terminology.

1. “Health Care” has far broader implications than “Medical Care” does.  

“Universal “Health Care” meets the standard for the classic progressive goal -- it is vague, moral-sounding and completely unattainable so it will have a long shelf life.

The intensive use of this expression “Health Care” allows people to lump in all kinds of “well-being” issues.  This is dangerous, and was the main thrust behind ObamaCare.  If the cost of general well-being is the responsibility of the government, that confers huge power to the government.   If something politicians don’t like can be linked to well-being, then the government can stop it because it is too costly for the American taxpayer.

This kind of thinking leads to people like Michael Bloomberg doing things he personally thinks are “morally right.” Remember this?

"A proposal in 2012 by former Mayor Michael R. Bloomberg to limit the sales of sugary drinks larger than 16 ounces ignited a global debate over soda consumption."

Fortunately, this idea was knocked down in 2014 by New York’s highest court.  Mayor Bloomberg probably had good intentions from the perspective of the rarified world he lives in, but it was beyond pushy and thoughtlessly harmful to vendors and consumers both.

Far more dangerous are political issues -- and today everything is political.  A President Swalwell (God help us) would surely think semi-automatic guns are detrimental to the “health” of Americans and would be very costly to a single-payer plan.  Treating all those messy gunshot wounds are clogging the hospitals in Chicago. Clearly they have to go -- as a matter of fact, maybe all guns should go -- we can start with the law-abiders, then move on to the bad guys.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 2, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> JULY 2, 2019
> *Why We Need to Stop Saying 'Health Care'*
> By Leann Horrocks
> The Democrats have once again sucked us into using their terminology, and it is much to our detriment.  We should be saying “Medical Care” instead of “Health Care.”
> ...


Lump in the term “medical insurance” which in America does not sit on a market, thus no risk pools, and now you no longer have insurance.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 2, 2019)

espola said:


> Back to when they immigrated, some roots from the mid-1600's, up to my mother's father's parents in the 1880's.  No slaves or slave owners documented in there.
> 
> Broad statements with no facts to back them up are very Trumpian, so I am not surprised the plumber took that route.


Your righteous indignation is hilarious.
How far back does your family go?
https://www.behindthename.com/name/henry


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 2, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> This is hilarious if it can be documented.
> The truth of the matter is that all of our histories include slavery on both ends of the spectrum.


So are you giving reparations.


----------



## Torros (Jul 2, 2019)

messy said:


> That’s two posts just today about race.
> You sound scared and angry...she’s just a girl, don’t worry about it so much.


I thought you white boys were suppossed to be smart? But I see you're doing your best to disprove that theory.


----------



## espola (Jul 2, 2019)

Torros said:


> I thought you white boys were suppossed to be smart? But I see you're doing your best to disprove that theory.


...supposed...

Whose theory?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 2, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So are you giving reparations.


Yes.
To myself.

Signed, Giver


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 2, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Yes.
> To myself.
> 
> Signed, Giver


You are part African, we all are.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 2, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are part African, we all are.


I’m actually part African American.


----------



## messy (Jul 2, 2019)

Torros said:


> I thought you white boys were suppossed to be smart? But I see you're doing your best to disprove that theory.


I understand you feel compelled to talk about race, but dude, really?
Look at this country and tell me you think Whitey is smart.


----------



## espola (Jul 2, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I’m actually part African American.


Which part?

(And don't be bragging now)


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 2, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I’m actually part African American.


Spelling it with "A" now, you must have come into some money.


----------



## nononono (Jul 2, 2019)

QUOTE="Hüsker Dü, post: 272928, member: 1707"

Why is her racial makeup an issue?
The rest is reich wing fantasy, and 
white nationalist dreams.

/QUOTE

*You get lost quite easily don't you....*
*You need a Union " Handler " 24/7 it appears....*


----------



## nononono (Jul 2, 2019)

espola said:


> Which part?
> 
> (And don't be bragging now)


*Another unsolicited  " Perverted " remark from Spola *
*that supports ALL the previous comments about his*
*demeanor on previous forums.....Good one Spola the Sicko.*

*Not to mention slightly Racist in nature by DEMOCRAT standards..!*


----------



## nononono (Jul 2, 2019)

espola said:


> Back to when they immigrated, some roots from the mid-1600's, up to my mother's father's parents in the 1880's.  No slaves or slave owners documented in there.
> 
> Broad statements with no facts to back them up are very Trumpian, so I am not surprised the plumber took that route.


*Hmmmm.....1600's*
*Vermont abolished slavery July 8th 1777....*
*Connecticut slavery thru 1790....*
*Maine slavery thru early 1800's....*
*New Hampshire slavery thru early 1800's.....*

*Based on your past posting history and the falsehoods*
*you present, I just do NOT find any of your denial comment*
*worthy of trust.*

*I think you posted that to make yourself feel good.*

*If Democrats get elected/steal the office of Presidency we ALL *
*will be paying reparations no matter what....*

*I feel even bringing the issue up for consideration is like*
*picking the remains of a scab off as it is finally healing....*

*Just PURE sickness by the DEMOCRATS...!*


----------



## espola (Jul 2, 2019)

espola said:


> Back to when they immigrated, some roots from the mid-1600's, up to my mother's father's parents in the 1880's.  No slaves or slave owners documented in there.
> 
> Broad statements with no facts to back them up are very Trumpian, so I am not surprised the plumber took that route.


The daughter of one of my direct ancestors up the Corliss chain was Mary Neff, nurse to the children of Hannah Duston, well-known to any New Hampshire school child.  In 1697, during King William's War  (one of the first of the French and Indian Wars) the women were captured by an Abenaki raiding party from Canada.  One night, while the captors slept, Hannah and Mary and a young boy captive named Samuel killed them all, men, women, and children, and took their scalps back as proof.

Mary was a house servant, not a slave or slave owner.  

More here -- https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hannah_Duston


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 2, 2019)

espola said:


> The daughter of one of my direct ancestors up the Corliss chain was Mary Neff, nurse to the children of Hannah Duston, well-known to any New Hampshire school child.  In 1697, during King William's War  (one of the first of the French and Indian Wars) the women were captured by an Abenaki raiding party from Canada.  One night, while the captors slept, Hannah and Mary and a young boy captive named Samuel killed them all, men, women, and children, and took their scalps back as proof.
> 
> Mary was a house servant, not a slave or slave owner.
> 
> More here -- https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hannah_Duston


Nobody cares.
You have slaves and slave owners in your ancestral line.
We all do.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 2, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Spelling it with "A" now, you must have come into some money.


What?
Do you just post shit to hear yourself babble?
Hilarious.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 2, 2019)

espola said:


> Which part?
> 
> (And don't be bragging now)


Pretty sure its not the hair.


----------



## espola (Jul 2, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Nobody cares.
> You have slaves and slave owners in your ancestral line.
> We all do.


No facts, just bluster - just like t.


----------



## nononono (Jul 2, 2019)

espola said:


> The daughter of one of my direct ancestors up the Corliss chain was Mary Neff, nurse to the children of Hannah Duston, well-known to any New Hampshire school child.  In 1697, during King William's War  (one of the first of the French and Indian Wars) the women were captured by an Abenaki raiding party from Canada.  One night, while the captors slept, Hannah and Mary and a young boy captive named Samuel killed them all, men, women, and children, and took their scalps back as proof.
> 
> Mary was a house servant, not a slave or slave owner.
> 
> More here -- https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hannah_Duston


*I smell " Filthy " deflection....*


----------



## nononono (Jul 2, 2019)

espola said:


> No facts, just bluster - just like t.


*Spola......you've " Blustered " more Lies....*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 2, 2019)

espola said:


> No facts, just bluster - just like t.


So noble,lol.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 2, 2019)

Eddie not guilty.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 2, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> What?
> Do you just post shit to hear yourself babble?
> Hilarious.


What happened to 'merica?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 2, 2019)

https://www.kusi.com/navy-seal-eddie-gallagher-has-been-found-not-guilty-on-all-counts-except-for-posing-with-a-dead-isis-fighter-in-iraq/pic/293707/

*Navy SEAL Eddie Gallagher has been found not guilty on all counts except for posing with a dead ISIS fighter in Iraq*
Posted: July 2, 2019

Updated: 2:46 PM

AP


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 2, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Eddie not guilty.


https://4.bp.blogspot.com/-tJOdSx4R-OQ/UbWUIAQXuWI/AAAAAAAAD8g/YwfjOnH4XB4/s1600/Screen+shot+2013-06-10+at+12.58.42+AM.png

...how espola sees himself.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 2, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What happened to 'merica?


Its becoming great again.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 2, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Its becoming great again.


When was the "great" time we are going back to?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 2, 2019)

Before commies, fake news and men playing women's sports.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 2, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Before commies, fake news and men playing women's sports.


When was that?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 2, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> When was that?


 Right now.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 2, 2019)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 2, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Right now.


Drool much?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 2, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> View attachment 5005


Creepy.


----------



## Torros (Jul 2, 2019)

messy said:


> I understand you feel compelled to talk about race, but dude, really?
> Look at this country and tell me you think Whitey is smart.


Compelled? The only thing compelling is the Democrats infactuation with race baiting. 

The leaders of the Democratic party feed off of the guilibilty of non whites and whites alike but mainly on minorities. I left that racist party years ago and never looked back. 

But you and your parrots Espola and Rat Patrol don't seem to be bothered by that. You get your marching orders from a racist party who views people of color as pawns to be used to benefit those 1% in your party who hold all the power. 

You're just not smart enough to see it. You never were.


----------



## espola (Jul 2, 2019)

Torros said:


> Compelled? The only thing compelling is the Democrats infactuation with race baiting.
> 
> The leaders of the Democratic party feed off of the guilibilty of non whites and whites alike but mainly on minorities. I left that racist party years ago and never looked back.
> 
> ...


I'm not a Democrat.


----------



## messy (Jul 2, 2019)

Torros said:


> Compelled? The only thing compelling is the Democrats infactuation with race baiting.
> 
> The leaders of the Democratic party feed off of the guilibilty of non whites and whites alike but mainly on minorities. I left that racist party years ago and never looked back.
> 
> ...


There you go again. Are you mad because minorities choose the Democrats?


----------



## nononono (Jul 2, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> When was the "great" time we are going back to?


*America The Great !*


----------



## nononono (Jul 2, 2019)

espola said:


> I'm not a Democrat.


*Oh yes you are and you too pull your TP from under....*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 3, 2019)

There are many who speak loudly against capitalism, all the while still enjoying its benefits. To illustrate this point, just look at Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez texting from her iPhone, wearing a Movado watch, and drinking a Starbucks coffee. A democratic socialist, who thinks of capitalism as an immoral system, seems to enjoy the goods provided by big corporations. It is not only Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez, however; this is common behavior in Western societies.

View image on Twitter


The Surly Libertarian@TheSurlyLibert1
The iPhone that @AOC is texting on, the Starbucks coffee under her arm, and the Movado watch she is wearing were all made by "greedy corporations."

https://fee.org/articles/alexandria-ocasio-cortez-says-she-opposes-capitalism-a-recently-taken-photo-suggests-otherwise/


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 3, 2019)

Kinda reminds me of those who speak loudly against fossil fuels yet consume them every day of their lives.


----------



## espola (Jul 3, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Your righteous indignation is hilarious.
> How far back does your family go?
> https://www.behindthename.com/name/henry


According to family tradition (as in, what my father told me, backed up by a hand-sketched family tree), the Henry part fled France after the 1685 revocation of the 1598 Edict de Nantes (which meant that Protestants were no  longer protected by the French King) and settled in Ireland with British royal approval as a side-battle of the English/British religious wars.  My ancestry.com research starts when descendants entered America, including English colonies in what is now Canada.  They provide access to overseas documents, but I have never thought it worth the added cost.

Some of those old records contradict each other, or just engage in obvious falsehoods.  For example - the Corliss family tree book states that the original Corliss came from Belgium in the 1600s, but there was no Belgium as we know it today until the 1830s, when the Flemings and Walloons revolted and separated from Dutch rule and selected a German Prince to be their King.  The Corliss aunt who wrote the book included a picture of King Albert I with a caption hinting at  "family resemblance".  She deserves a "coocoo".


----------



## espola (Jul 3, 2019)

espola said:


> The daughter of one of my direct ancestors up the Corliss chain was Mary Neff, nurse to the children of Hannah Duston, well-known to any New Hampshire school child.  In 1697, during King William's War  (one of the first of the French and Indian Wars) the women were captured by an Abenaki raiding party from Canada.  One night, while the captors slept, Hannah and Mary and a young boy captive named Samuel killed them all, men, women, and children, and took their scalps back as proof.
> 
> Mary was a house servant, not a slave or slave owner.
> 
> More here -- https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hannah_Duston


In case you missed the implication there - my ancestor's daughter, faced with life as a slave to the Indians who had captured her, killed them all in their sleep.  Thus begins the family tradition of anti-fascism.


----------



## espola (Jul 3, 2019)

espola said:


> According to family tradition (as in, what my father told me, backed up by a hand-sketched family tree), the Henry part fled France after the 1685 revocation of the 1598 Edict de Nantes (which meant that Protestants were no  longer protected by the French King) and settled in Ireland with British royal approval as a side-battle of the English/British religious wars.  My ancestry.com research starts when descendants entered America, including English colonies in what is now Canada.  They provide access to overseas documents, but I have never thought it worth the added cost.
> 
> Some of those old records contradict each other, or just engage in obvious falsehoods.  For example - the Corliss family tree book states that the original Corliss came from Belgium in the 1600s, but there was no Belgium as we know it today until the 1830s, when the Flemings and Walloons revolted and separated from Dutch rule and selected a German Prince to be their King.  The Corliss aunt who wrote the book included a picture of King Albert I with a caption hinting at  "family resemblance".  She deserves a "coocoo".


The oldest Corliss in my ancestry.com family tree is my 8th great-grandfather Thomas, born in 1603 in in Exeter, Devon, England and died in 1683 in Haverhill, Massachusetts.


----------



## Booter (Jul 3, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> There are many who speak loudly against capitalism, all the while still enjoying its benefits. To illustrate this point, just look at Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez texting from her iPhone, wearing a Movado watch, and drinking a Starbucks coffee. A democratic socialist, who thinks of capitalism as an immoral system, seems to enjoy the goods provided by big corporations. It is not only Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez, however; this is common behavior in Western societies.
> 
> View image on Twitter
> 
> ...



There are many who speak loudly against Democratic Socialism, all the while still enjoying its benefits. To illustrate this point, see Izzy putting his trash on the curb each week, sending his kids to public schools, playing soccer in public parks, drving on public roads, enjoying less crime, breathing fresh air and drinking clean water, enjoying safe food and prescription drugs,...etc.
HYPOCRITE!!!!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 3, 2019)

Booter said:


> There are many who speak loudly against Democratic Socialism, all the while still enjoying its benefits. To illustrate this point, see Izzy putting his trash on the curb each week, sending his kids to public schools, playing soccer in public parks, drving on public roads, enjoying less crime, breathing fresh air and drinking clean water, enjoying safe food and prescription drugs,...etc.
> HYPOCRITE!!!!


Tell me how those items are a taking over of the factors of production....bootspola


----------



## nononono (Jul 3, 2019)

Booter said:


> There are many who speak loudly against Democratic Socialism, all the while still enjoying its benefits. To illustrate this point, see Izzy putting his trash on the curb each week, sending his kids to public schools, playing soccer in public parks, drving on public roads, enjoying less crime, breathing fresh air and drinking clean water, enjoying safe food and prescription drugs,...etc.
> HYPOCRITE!!!!


*Do YOU know BI personally....I'll bet YOU don't....*
*Do YOU have an issue with him posting the TRUTH....Yes YOU do....*

*Hey Boot Butt ....describe " Democratic Socialism "...........*


----------



## messy (Jul 3, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Tell me how those items are a taking over of the factors of production....bootspola


Poor guy can't speak English either, so the government makes signs for him to read in Huli Huli.

"Tell me how those 'items' (note: presumably he refers to roads and schools and parks and water delivery to your tap as "items") are a taking over of the factors of production."

 (Note: this last phrase is not in any English that can be understood, but he pasted it out of a book without context).


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 3, 2019)

messy said:


> Poor guy can't speak English either, so the government makes signs for him to read in Huli Huli.
> 
> "Tell me how those 'items' (note: presumably he refers to roads and schools and parks and water delivery to your tap as "items") are a taking over of the factors of production."
> 
> (Note: this last phrase is not in any English that can be understood, but he pasted it out of a book without context).


So basically you donʻt know what socialism is.  Lol!  Classic messpola


----------



## espola (Jul 3, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> So basically you donʻt know what socialism is.  Lol!  Classic messpola


Irony personified.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 3, 2019)

espola said:


> Irony personified.


Here little fishy.  I love when you and the twins dabble.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 3, 2019)

No


messy said:


> There you go again. Are you mad because minorities choose the Democrats?


Not as mad as they are going to be.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 3, 2019)

messy said:


> Poor guy can't speak English either, so the government makes signs for him to read in Huli Huli.
> 
> "Tell me how those 'items' (note: presumably he refers to roads and schools and parks and water delivery to your tap as "items") are a taking over of the factors of production."
> 
> (Note: this last phrase is not in any English that can be understood, but he pasted it out of a book without context).


LAUSD


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 3, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> So basically you donʻt know what socialism is.  Lol!  Classic messpola


He’s on the hind tit.


----------



## Torros (Jul 3, 2019)

messy said:


> There you go again. Are you mad because minorities choose the Democrats?


Why is it when liberals like you are cornered you all sound the same? Peel back your eyelids and witness the "minorities" leaving your racist party. Soon you will be left standing  there all alone holding your White Hood. Well maybe a few Clintons will be standing proudly next to you and you can't forgot, Espola and Rat Patrol as well.


----------



## messy (Jul 3, 2019)

Torros said:


> Why is it when liberals like you are cornered you all sound the same? Peel back your eyelids and witness the "minorities" leaving your racist party. Soon you will be left standing  there all alone holding your White Hood. Well maybe a few Clintons will be standing proudly next to you and you can't forgot, Espola and Rat Patrol as well.


Oh, the "minorities" are leaving the party? Sure they are. What were the percentages in the '18 election? You can't be this blind. But I guess you can be this dumb.


----------



## messy (Jul 3, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> So basically you donʻt know what socialism is.  Lol!  Classic messpola


What I do admire about you is that, since you did not go to college (obvi), you read a bunch of academic stuff so that, even though none of it has anything to do with the real world, so you're up to about college sophomore in comprehension!


----------



## espola (Jul 3, 2019)

messy said:


> What I do admire about you is that, since you did not go to college (obvi), you read a bunch of academic stuff so that, even though none of it has anything to do with the real world, so you're up to about college sophomore in comprehension!


Not even.


----------



## messy (Jul 3, 2019)

espola said:


> Not even.


Freshman? Either way, he's trying. He reads and then tries to translate. He doesn't really understand it; he sits in a cubicle and sells insurance. But this is fun for the yokel.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 3, 2019)

messy said:


> What I do admire about you is that, since you did not go to college (obvi), you read a bunch of academic stuff so that, even though none of it has anything to do with the real world, so you're up to about college sophomore in comprehension!


Everything but what socialism is.  Whereʻs your brother at?  Heʻs the only one that hasnʻt failed yet between you 3.


----------



## messy (Jul 3, 2019)

Torros said:


> Why is it when liberals like you are cornered you all sound the same? Peel back your eyelids and witness the "minorities" leaving your racist party. Soon you will be left standing  there all alone holding your White Hood. Well maybe a few Clintons will be standing proudly next to you and you can't forgot, Espola and Rat Patrol as well.


I know my "minority" friends are happy that the administration is spending about $100m on Trump's July 4th Parade!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 3, 2019)

espola said:


> Not even.


Thatʻs quite the legacy youʻre passing on to the twins.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 3, 2019)

messy said:


> Freshman? Either way, he's trying. He reads and then tries to translate. He doesn't really understand it; he sits in a cubicle and sells insurance. But this is fun for the yokel.


It is fun using my 3rd grade education to run circles around you nutters.


----------



## messy (Jul 3, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> It is fun using my 3rd grade education to run circles around you nutters.


Where you're from they might not have had that truant concept. You're doing a great job in your head, po' boy!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 3, 2019)

messy said:


> Where you're from they might not have had that truant concept. You're doing a great job in your head, po' boy!


Lol! Youʻre running away.  What is socialism.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 3, 2019)

messy said:


> Where you're from they might not have had that truant concept. You're doing a great job in your head, po' boy!


That's the whole point behind the made up world they live in. They fabricated a place where they attempt to legitimize each other, a place where they matter, a place they can discuss their marching orders and imagine their lunatic fringe fantasies are actual reality . . . a safe zone for their ever so fragile, snowflake, personas to exist. Their game is glaringly obvious for all to see.


----------



## Booter (Jul 3, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Tell me how those items are a taking over of the factors of production....bootspola


They're not and neither is AOC.  Get a grip - how much Fox News are you consuming?  What is more detrimental to the economy AOC's dreaming or Trump's tariffs and out of control national debt.  Tell us Izzy how much you like tariffs and national debt.  Deep down you are just a partisain hack like the rest of the Nutters in here.


----------



## messy (Jul 3, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That's the whole point behind the made up world they live in. They fabricated a place where they attempt to legitimize each other, a place where they matter, a place they can discuss their marching orders and imagine their lunatic fringe fantasies are actual reality . . . a safe zone for their ever so fragile, snowflake, personas to exist. Their game is glaringly obvious for all to see.


There will be "violent revolutions" in France and "revolts" against gas taxes in the US and "socialism" in the US. They really are nutso. Let's take their guns!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 3, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That's the whole point behind the made up world they live in. They fabricated a place where they attempt to legitimize each other, a place where they matter, a place they can discuss their marching orders and imagine their lunatic fringe fantasies are actual reality . . . a safe zone for their ever so fragile, snowflake, personas to exist. Their game is glaringly obvious for all to see.


Lol! That ignore button didnʻt quite heal you.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 3, 2019)

Booter said:


> They're not and neither is AOC.  Get a grip - how much Fox News are you consuming?  What is more detrimental to the economy AOC's dreaming or Trump's tariffs and out of control national debt.  Tell us Izzy how much you like tariffs and national debt.  Deep down you are just a partisain hack like the rest of the Nutters in here.


You donʻt know what socialism is either.  You people crack me up.  After a long list of services you realized what now?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 3, 2019)

messy said:


> There will be "violent revolutions" in France and "revolts" against gas taxes in the US and "socialism" in the US. They really are nutso. Let's take their guns!


Your smoke screen is thickening.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 3, 2019)

Booter said:


> They're not and neither is AOC.  Get a grip - how much Fox News are you consuming?  What is more detrimental to the economy AOC's dreaming or Trump's tariffs and out of control national debt.  Tell us Izzy how much you like tariffs and national debt.  Deep down you are just a partisain hack like the rest of the Nutters in here.


Nutters are so upset Obama did so well, we are still riding that economic wave, that they ignore reality and insist on one one their own . . . and if QE got us out of such a deep hole so quickly and so well it sure was a genius move!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 3, 2019)

messy said:


> I know my "minority" friends are happy that the administration is spending about $100m on Trump's July 4th Parade!


If you got it flaunt it, right.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 3, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> If you got it flaunt it, right.


By "it" you mean our tax money that he spends so extravagantly. t is on pace to well out do dubya on vacation days, more than double Obama's rounds of golf (in just 4 years compared to Obama's 8) and cost us twice as much as both put together with his billing the US tax payers beyond premium rates for use of his hotels and resorts that he uses almost exclusively, plus the added cost of security for him and the rest of the romanovs.


----------



## Torros (Jul 3, 2019)

messy said:


> Oh, the "minorities" are leaving the party? Sure they are. What were the percentages in the '18 election? You can't be this blind. But I guess you can be this dumb.


Same reaction as before, like I predicted. You have nothing so you can't reply any other way.

 Maybe you can take a selfie with your other racist friends and use it as your avitar.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 3, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Nutters are so upset Obama did so well, we are still riding that economic wave, that they ignore reality and insist on one one their own . . . and if QE got us out of such a deep hole so quickly and so well it sure was a genius move!


Nearly doubling the national debt is genius in the nutter world.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 3, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> By "it" you mean our tax money that he spends so extravagantly. t is on pace to well out do dubya on vacation days, more than double Obama's rounds of golf (in just 4 years compared to Obama's 8) and cost us twice as much as both put together with his billing the US tax payers beyond premium rates for use of his hotels and resorts that he uses almost exclusively, plus the added cost of security for him and the rest of the romanovs.


Election have consequences.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 3, 2019)

2020 PRESIDENTIAL ELECTION
Published July 03, 2019
*Julián Castro, Beto O'Rourke back Nike, saying Betsy Ross flag is 'hurtful'*
By Joseph A. Wulfsohn | Fox News
_







Continue Reading Below

_


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 3, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> By "it" you mean our tax money that he spends so extravagantly. t is on pace to well out do dubya on vacation days, more than double Obama's rounds of golf (in just 4 years compared to Obama's 8) and cost us twice as much as both put together with his billing the US tax payers beyond premium rates for use of his hotels and resorts that he uses almost exclusively, plus the added cost of security for him and the rest of the romanovs.


You’re just upset that he’s doing so well without QE.  Lol!


----------



## Torros (Jul 3, 2019)

messy said:


> Oh, the "minorities" are leaving the party? Sure they are. What were the percentages in the '18 election? You can't be this blind. But I guess you can be this dumb.


You truly are a classic case of following the party line. Try to think for yourself. It's too late for Espola but maybe not too late for you.

https://mobile.twitter.com/lexitmovement/status/1059604520387469312?lang=en


----------



## Torros (Jul 3, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> 2020 PRESIDENTIAL ELECTION
> Published July 03, 2019
> *Julián Castro, Beto O'Rourke back Nike, saying Betsy Ross flag is 'hurtful'*
> By Joseph A. Wulfsohn | Fox News
> ...


This is the Democrats plan but all they are doing is creating more Trump supporters. If Trump wins in 2020 he will have to thank the far left to thanks. And Nike. Have to thank Nike.


----------



## nononono (Jul 3, 2019)

messy said:


> Poor guy can't speak English either, so the government makes signs for him to read in Huli Huli.
> 
> "Tell me how those 'items' (note: presumably he refers to roads and schools and parks and water delivery to your tap as "items") are a taking over of the factors of production."
> 
> (Note: this last phrase is not in any English that can be understood, but he pasted it out of a book without context).


*You still pissin your name in sandboxes.....cuz the above post
replicates your practiced work.....*


----------



## nononono (Jul 3, 2019)

messy said:


> I know my "minority" friends are happy that the
> administration is spending about $100m on Trump's
> July 4th Parade!


*Your " minority " friends.....*
*Man are you a twisted little man....*

*I have a multitude of friends....no Classification needed...Just Friends...!*

*Hey dipshit, a " Little " advice for tomorrow...*

*....remember..anything shorter than an inch don't *
*light it....I assume you still have all your fingers....*

*Born with  2/10/10 die with 2/10/10....*


----------



## nononono (Jul 3, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> By "it" you mean our tax money that he spends so extravagantly. t is on pace to well out do dubya on vacation days, more than double Obama's rounds of golf (in just 4 years compared to Obama's 8) and cost us twice as much as both put together with his billing the US tax payers beyond premium rates for use of his hotels and resorts that he uses almost exclusively, plus the added cost of security for him and the rest of the romanovs.


*You might want to review the " Budgets "....The REAL " Budgets ".....*

*He can Vacation/Golf all he wants....he's achieved more to date than the last five *
*Presidents....and if you haven't noticed ( which I now YOU haven't ) he usually*
*takes a working vacation....something the " Golden Child " wouldn't do or *
*" The Big Spender " would've snatched his testicles....*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 3, 2019)

espola said:


> According to family tradition (as in, what my father told me, backed up by a hand-sketched family tree), the Henry part fled France after the 1685 revocation of the 1598 Edict de Nantes (which meant that Protestants were no  longer protected by the French King) and settled in Ireland with British royal approval as a side-battle of the English/British religious wars.  My ancestry.com research starts when descendants entered America, including English colonies in what is now Canada.  They provide access to overseas documents, but I have never thought it worth the added cost.
> 
> Some of those old records contradict each other, or just engage in obvious falsehoods.  For example - the Corliss family tree book states that the original Corliss came from Belgium in the 1600s, but there was no Belgium as we know it today until the 1830s, when the Flemings and Walloons revolted and separated from Dutch rule and selected a German Prince to be their King.  The Corliss aunt who wrote the book included a picture of King Albert I with a caption hinting at  "family resemblance".  She deserves a "coocoo".


The name "Henri" is key.
Find out what it means.


----------



## espola (Jul 3, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The name "Henri" is key.
> Find out what it means.


Leader.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 3, 2019)

espola said:


> Leader.


King, Leader, Conqueror, Master,...
Its not a slave name unless one of the original Henri's gave it to all his slaves and servants.
In which case, you may have a family history on both ends of the spectrum.
Or,.. you were from a line of slaves or slave holders.
If you want to challenge the concept of slavery in medeviel Europe, just wander further into your family line and you will find it.
Don't be an idiot. You know I'm right.


----------



## messy (Jul 3, 2019)

nononono said:


> *You might want to review the " Budgets "....The REAL " Budgets ".....*
> 
> *He can Vacation/Golf all he wants....he's achieved more to date than the last five *
> *Presidents....and if you haven't noticed ( which I now YOU haven't ) he usually*
> ...


He is achieving record deficits! That’s something.


----------



## espola (Jul 3, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> King, Leader, Conqueror, Master,...
> Its not a slave name unless one of the original Henri's gave it to all his slaves and servants.
> In which case, you may have a family history on both ends of the spectrum.
> Or,.. you were from a line of slaves or slave holders.
> ...


Oooh - you're arguing facts.  I must be having some effect.

So which was it - slave or master?

The etymological roots are proto-German for "home" and "ruler".  My 3-part name means Brave Humble Leader.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 3, 2019)

espola said:


> Oooh - you're arguing facts.  I must be having some effect.
> 
> So which was it - slave or master?
> 
> The etymological roots are proto-German for "home" and "ruler".  My 3-part name means Brave Humble Leader.


I already told you in the very first post.
Your line has been on both ends.
We all have.
Get over yourself.


----------



## espola (Jul 3, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I already told you in the very first post.
> Your line has been on both ends.
> We all have.
> Get over yourself.


I see you're back to your fact-free bluster.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 3, 2019)

espola said:


> I see you're back to your fact-free bluster.


From the post you conceded as "fact" based,...
"Dont be an idiot, you know I'm right".

But don't let that stop you.


----------



## espola (Jul 3, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> From the post you conceded as "fact" based,...
> "Dont be an idiot, you know I'm right".
> 
> But don't let that stop you.


Fact - I'm not an idiot (and I have the test results to prove it).

And I said "arguing facts".  You didn't even get that right.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 3, 2019)

messy said:


> He is achieving record deficits! That’s something.


Any QE?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 3, 2019)

espola said:


> Fact - I'm not an idiot (and I have the test results to prove it).


 Then stop being one.
Simple.

If you honestly believe you have no slaves or slave owners on your entire family line, then we have nothing more to discuss.


----------



## espola (Jul 3, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Then stop being one.
> Simple.
> 
> If you honestly believe you have no slaves or slave owners on your entire family line, then we have nothing more to discuss.


It's simple, really - show me.  Otherwise, you're just babbling.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 3, 2019)

espola said:


> It's simple, really - show me.  Otherwise, you're just babbling.


You win.
No slavery in your entire line.
You're the purest snowflake in human history.


----------



## espola (Jul 3, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You win.
> No slavery in your entire line.
> You're the purest snowflake in human history.


The recorded actual factual history of my family is that we kill, or seek to kill, slave owners.  Start from there.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 3, 2019)

espola said:


> The recorded actual factual history of my family is that we kill, or seek to kill, slave owners.  Start from there.


So noble. lol.
Pure, white as snow.


----------



## espola (Jul 3, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> So noble. lol.
> Pure, white as snow.


I can see why some might think that.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 3, 2019)

espola said:


> I can see why some might think that.


Hey, there is no way in hell my family line can live up to that kind of puritanical perfection.
I am in total awe.


----------



## espola (Jul 3, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Hey, there is no way in hell my family line can live up to that kind of puritanical perfection.
> I am in total awe.


Good.  Keep that in mind.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 3, 2019)

espola said:


> Good.  Keep that in mind.


I will.
Thank's


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 4, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Hey, there is no way in hell my family line can live up to that kind of puritanical perfection.
> I am in total awe.


Maybe why you prefer to ignore or revise history.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 4, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Maybe why you prefer to ignore or revise history.


Show me.


----------



## messy (Jul 4, 2019)

Why does the heroic US Women’s Soccer Team seem to dislike Trump so much?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 4, 2019)

messy said:


> Why does the heroic US Women’s Soccer Team seem to dislike Trump so much?


Must be they’re confused lifestyles.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 4, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Must be they’re confused lifestyles.


Why do you feel you can tell others how to live their lives? . . . and not all female athletes are gay.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 4, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why do you feel you can tell others how to live their lives? . . . and not all female athletes are gay.


And not all of them dislike trump either.
Messy just likes to exaggerate.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 4, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> And not all of them dislike trump either.
> Messy just likes to exaggerate.


If you like t you have been misinformed and believed it. Some people's problem (nutters like you) is that they don't know when they are being lied to and don't have a broad enough viewpoint to fallback on.


----------



## messy (Jul 4, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Must be they’re confused lifestyles.


What’s confused about their lifestyles? They seem like proud and talented athletes to me.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 4, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> If you like t you have been misinformed and believed it. Some people's problem (nutters like you) is that they don't know when they are being lied to and don't have a broad enough viewpoint to fallback on.


Would you rather have had the salt of the earth Hillary?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 4, 2019)

messy said:


> What’s confused about their lifestyles? They seem like proud and talented athletes to me.


Try supporting our population with their lifestyle.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 5, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Would you rather have had the salt of the earth Hillary?


You don't know that term means do you?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 5, 2019)

JULY 5, 2019
*Criminal Justice Reform Comes Home to Roost*
By Colin Flaherty
“Why did they have to let him go?”  That is what an anguished Anastasia Starr shrieked after watching career criminal Dietrich Thomas kill her husband Eric just a few days ago. 

Dietrich was out on bail for a similar shooting in February, just one in a long series of arrests for guns and violence.

Now Eric’s family wants to know how that could have happened. Aren’t dangerous people supposed to be in jail so they can stop hurting people? That was the way it was, before Criminal Justice Reform.

From the smallest district attorney to the President of the United States, the so-called Criminal Justice Reform movement is now the law of the land in places like Houston, Philadelphia, New York, Chicago, St. Louis, Dallas, Baltimore, and dozens of other cities.

The same public officials who used to brag about how many criminals they arrested are now proud of how many they let go. In Chicago, the local papers run banner headlines touting the success of this new social-justice strategy -- as measured by the record low number of people in Chicago jails. 

The thinking is that we have to rethink how we treat black criminals. The talking heads and politicos agree that black people are victims of relentless white racism, all the time, everywhere, and that explains everything -- especially why so many black people are stopped, arrested, charged, convicted, sent to prison, released, then returned to prison in numbers that are so wildly out of proportion.






And when black people are arrested, is it really fair to keep people like Dietrich Thomas in jail with a high bail before he is put on trial? Isn’t that just criminalizing poverty? Isn’t  that just one more example of institutional racism?

More and more public officials are giving that question a resounding “Yes.” The families of more and more victims are wondering how this kind of insanity created so many nightmares.

Here’s a homework assignment: Check how often victims of crime are mentioned when talking about Criminal Justice Reform. Then check how often white racism is mentioned during the same conversation.


----------



## messy (Jul 5, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Try supporting our population with their lifestyle.


They support our lifestyle better than anybody.
They’re winners! Isn’t that the American way?
Used to be, anyway...


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 5, 2019)

messy said:


> What’s confused about their lifestyles? They seem like proud and talented athletes to me.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 5, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> View attachment 5030


So you against women playing sports now, barefoot and pregnant in the kitchen. You sure like to pigeon hole yourself into a miniscule minority.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 5, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So you against women playing sports now, barefoot and pregnant in the kitchen. You sure like to pigeon hole yourself into a miniscule minority.


You got all that out of a picture of two fittings?
Too funny.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 5, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You got all that out of a picture of two fittings?
> Too funny.


I worked with cavemen for almost 40 years, I know how you think.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 5, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I worked with cavemen for almost 40 years, I know how you think.


Urine idiot.
You post what's in your mind.
Don't put that shit on me, Ricky Bobby.


----------



## messy (Jul 5, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> View attachment 5030


You seem jealous of their athletic accomplishments. I understand


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 5, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Urine idiot.
> You post what's in your mind.
> Don't put that shit on me, Ricky Bobby.


Au contraire, seems you post without thinking about the big picture . . . have you told your family how you feel about female athletes, eh aff?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 5, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Au contraire, seems you post without thinking about the big picture . . . have you told your family how you feel about female athletes, eh aff?



lmao.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 5, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> View attachment 5032
> lmao.


Is that what you look like, I thought you'd be even smaller.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 5, 2019)

You quote a mighty and historic speech by the great abolitionist Frederick Douglass, but, without context, many modern readers will misunderstand. Two critical points: This speech was given in 1852, before the Civil War, when the abomination of slavery still existed. Thanks to Douglass and so many other heroes, we ended that grotesque evil and have made enormous strides to protecting the civil rights of everybody.

Douglass was not anti-American; he was, rightly and passionately, anti-slavery. Indeed, he concluded the speech as follows: “Allow me to say, in conclusion, notwithstanding the dark picture I have this day presented, of the state of the nation, I do not despair of this country. There are forces in operation, which must inevitably, work the downfall of slavery. ‘The arm of the Lord is not shortened,’ and the doom of slavery is certain. I, therefore, leave off where I began, with hope. While drawing encouragement from ‘the Declaration of Independence,’ the great principles it contains, and the genius of American Institutions, my spirit is also cheered by the obvious tendencies of the age.”--Ted Cruz responding to Colin Kapernick and his cherry picking, race baiting bitterness.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 5, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So you against women playing sports now, barefoot and pregnant in the kitchen. You sure like to pigeon hole yourself into a miniscule minority.


Yeah, that’s exactly what he said.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 5, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yeah, that’s exactly what he said.


He certainly didn't refute it with his own true feelings, because that might hurt yours.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 5, 2019)

So far I have to say I'm impressed with Biden's response here.  Harris cut her teeth as a prosecutor, and did a good job pinning him down with some old vote from a lifetime ago.  But outside of the constantly outraged progressive left, I sort of think he's right in saying let's stop with the gottcha games and talk about how we're going to get the country back on track?

That said, it's ruff and tumble out there, and plainly identity politics put some wind in in Harris's sails.  So in terms of realpolitik Binden needs to find issues that draw larger support then the far left can generate.  Issues like wage stagnation, or access to college and tradesman education opportunities- for everyone.  Even fixing Obamacare.  He's not going to be able to move past this by just saying let's talk about something more current.
I.e.  You elect him and take the Senate and Dems can be trusted to run things and not to jam a bunch of crazy left ideas down everyone's throat.  Which I agree with Joe, when he says its what most people really want...




> *'I don't have to atone': Biden dismisses busing controversy*
> https://www.politico.com/story/2019/07/04/joe-biden-busing-kamala-harris-1398937
> 
> INDEPENDENCE, Iowa — Joe Biden on Thursday dismissed the school busing controversy between him and Kamala Harris as a dated issue that “99 percent” of Americans are unfamiliar with, while asserting he is still “way ahead” in the Democratic presidential campaign.
> ...


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 5, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You got all that out of a picture of two fittings?
> Too funny.


He's drunk again...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 6, 2019)

tenacious said:


> So far I have to say I'm impressed with Biden's response here.  Harris cut her teeth as a prosecutor, and did a good job pinning him down with some old vote from a lifetime ago.  But outside of the constantly outraged progressive left, I sort of think he's right in saying let's stop with the gottcha games and talk about how we're going to get the country back on track?
> 
> That said, it's ruff and tumble out there, and plainly identity politics put some wind in in Harris's sails.  So in terms of realpolitik Binden needs to find issues that draw larger support then the far left can generate.  Issues like wage stagnation, or access to college and tradesman education opportunities- for everyone.  Even fixing Obamacare.  He's not going to be able to move past this by just saying let's talk about something more current.
> I.e.  You elect him and take the Senate and Dems can be trusted to run things and not to jam a bunch of crazy left ideas down everyone's throat.  Which I agree with Joe, when he says its what most people really want...


Busing vs t's appeasement tour.


----------



## nononono (Jul 6, 2019)

messy said:


> He is achieving record deficits! That’s something.


*You'll always have your " Lowes " boxes.....*


----------



## nononono (Jul 6, 2019)

espola said:


> Fact - I'm not an idiot (and I have the test results to prove it).
> *Well then....that's why the doctor labeled you " Idiot savant "... *
> 
> And I said "arguing facts".  You didn't even get that right.


*Oh we have the facts on you correct....all knowledge about YOU*
*has been posted by YOU.....*

*Now what....*

*Stolen Golf Balls...*
*Filthy Filner..*
*Liar...*
*Creepy deviant...*
*Etc....all sourced from YOU ....!*


----------



## nononono (Jul 6, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Busing vs t's appeasement tour.


*Kamala Harris was 20 years too late on her busing argument...*
*She just attack an old creepy Liar who's very slow to the punch...*
*A three year old could have won that debate....*

*If she is the nominee ...she's in for one hell of an ass whoopin....*

*Even " Willie Brown " has distanced himself from her...*
*Her record in California is atrocious, just ask any Law Enforcement Agency...*
*She was set up to be the next " Golden Child " ( Female Version ) except*
*they forgot to check her past...oh my, how'd they miss that...!*


----------



## nononono (Jul 6, 2019)

*I notice California is trying desperately to " Unionize " every Govt affiliation or*
*subset they can in the next 10 - 12 months.....*

*Just more crooked criminal voter operations by the Democrats....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 6, 2019)

Woop, there it is.

*Kamala Harris announces $100B plan for black home ownership, tackling racial wealth gap*
By Sam Dorman | Fox New
Video
*Kamala Harris stands by decision to confront Joe Biden at debate*

Biden supporters push back against Harris; reaction and analysis from Fox News contributor Mo Elleithee and Guy Benson.

Sen. Kamala Harris, D-Calif., announced Saturday that she would invest $100 billion of federal money into housing assistance for black families as part of an effort to close the racial wealth gap in the United States if elected President.

"After generations of discrimination, it’s time to give Black families a real shot at homeownership," Harris tweeted on Saturday.

While appearing at Essence's Global Black Economic Forum, she emphasized the role of home ownership in driving the growth of wealth in the U.S. According to Harris' campaign, she would help 4 million homebuyers through down-payment and closing-cost assistance -- granting up to $25,000 from the Department of Housing and Urban Development.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 6, 2019)

JULY 6, 2019
*The Amazing Deflatable Buttigieg*
By Christopher Skeet
A scenario unfolded last week that has become boringly predictable.  Bad guy does bad things.  Good guy with authority shows up to stop him.  Bad guy attacks good guy with weapon.  Good guy shoots bad guy.  Bad guy’s “community” allege good guy is racist.  Craven politician holds town hall meeting.  Craven politician gets shouted down by angry mob.  Craven politician folds like wet paper to angry mob’s demands.  Craven politician appoints special prosecutor to investigate good guy, who determines good guy was justified in shooting the bad guy.  Angry mob insists the “system” is rigged against them.  Bad guy’s kindergarten graduation picture circulates Internet.  Bad guy’s relatives give interview explaining how much bad guy had always dreamed of being an astronaut.  Media salivates all over itself.  Other good guys question the sanity of risking their lives to stop bad guys.  Less good guys volunteer to do so.  Crime increases.  Angry mob blames the “system” for neglecting rising crime.  Meanwhile, another bad guy does bad things.  Good guy with authority shows up to stop him.  Rinse.  Repeat.

Okay, only the first half of this scenario has happened so far, but who wants to bet against the second half playing out as predicted?  In this specific biopunk performance, the role of the craven politician who succumbed to the mob of his own creation was none other than America’s Aww Shucks Mayor, Pete Buttigieg.  In his charming hometown of South Bend, Indiana, a white police officer shot a black car burglar Eric Logan who, ignoring the officer’s verbal instructions to halt, came at him with a knife.  In a move he now certainly regrets, Buttigieg took a break from his presidential campaign to return to South Bend to chaperone a grotesque orgy of racist invective, during which was made evident that his constituents have determined the officer’s guilt solely based on his skin color (as well as Logan’s innocence, for the same reason).  There was zero interest in factual evidence, and even less in the presumption of innocence.  Not one to get hung up on such trivialities, Buttigieg made clear from his more passionate ripostes that his sole interest was placating the mob. Everyone, it’s all my fault.  I might as well have pulled the trigger myself.  I’ll try to do better.  I’m calling in everyone from DOJ to Scotland Yard to come investigate.  The Stasi?  Yeah, I can call them too.  Your wish is my command, but please just stop yelling at me.  (I paraphrase, but that was basically the gist).  From the opening gambit he allowed the inmates to run the asylum, and with every panicked concession he gave, the circling sharks simply grew more frenzied at the scent of blood.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 6, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Woop, there it is.
> 
> *Kamala Harris announces $100B plan for black home ownership, tackling racial wealth gap*
> By Sam Dorman | Fox New
> ...


Racism huh?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 7, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Racism huh?


What’s old is new again.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 7, 2019)

*Biden: I Was ‘Wrong’ to ‘Give the Impression’ I Was Praising Segregationists*
IAN HANCHETT6 Jul 20191,276
0:47


During a speech on Saturday, 2020 Democratic presidential candidate former Vice President Joe Biden apologized for giving the impression that he was praising segregationists during earlier remarks on working with segregationist senators and said that he is “sorry for any of the pain or misconception” the comments might have caused.

Biden said, “Was I wrong a few weeks ago to somehow give the impression to people that I was praising those men who I successfully opposed time and again? Yes, I was. I regret it. And I’m sorry for any of the pain or misconception they may have caused anybody.”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 7, 2019)

July 7, 2019
*Welcome to the Democrat Freak Show*
By Rich Logis
The Democrats' working families, small business growth, and national security plan is as follows: raise our taxes; abolish private-pay health insurance; take our guns; regulate our industries out of existence; take what's left of our salaries to pay for slavery reparations and abortions for men; exploit our youths into Vlad Lenin idol-worshiping Redcoat Hitler Youth; and open our borders indefinitely, suborning illegal aliens to break laws without consequences. Oh, and don't forget the "free" health care for illegal aliens!

There are "Truman Show" narratives, and there's reality. What was heard on the stages of the first two Democrat 2020 "debates" was the antithesis of what the majority of Americans in the majority of states want: nationalism and strong state sovereignty, fewer taxes and less government spending, guaranteed constitutional rights upheld by our courts and lawmakers, and good ol' common sense. There wasn't much "debating"; all 20 candidates, including the complicit NBC moderators, peddled virtually identical anti-American and anti-nationalist polices. One wrestled with whether to laugh or to cry, mortified. 


Are the Democrat candidates trying to lose? A century after Major League Baseball's Black Sox Scandal, one would be forgiven for mistaking the Democrats as the political equivalent of the Sox. I don't believe that the freaks are trying to lose, but I'm confident that they know what they're selling isn't the Glengarry leads.

The only Democrats who should frighten us more than those who don't believe the inanity they peddle are the ones who do. The Democrats' 2020 platform is tailored to the tens of millions of young voters they've spent the last two decades exploiting via _A Clockwork Orange_ Ludovico-esque techniques and tactics. The people on these stages are worse than fringe wackos, conspiracy theorists and anti-Semites, such as Alex Jones and Louis Farrakhan, because they're established, accepted figures within one of our two major parties. The syllabus of their political education includes sharia theocracy, Marxism, Leninism, communism, socialism, Nazism, Stalinism, and Maoism. The freaks are the anthropomorphic amalgamation of the worst mass-suffering, oppressive ideologies in world history. Listen to how Democrats talk: we're going to take your money, take your guns, put you in jail, put you out of business. That tens of millions nationwide cheerlead for this is horrifying.

Democrats want us fearing the government; when the people are afraid of the government, there is tyranny. When the government fears the people, there is liberty.

Perhaps this is just me playing scared, but we can't take our eye off the ball in any state next year. There are no more guaranteed red states — only blue and purple states. With the announcement earlier this week by the Trump administration that our 2020 Census will not include the citizenship question, this is now especially true; the Census count won't affect 2020, but it will 2022–2032.

Dangerous, Desperate Democrats

Remember this: as much hatred of Trump as there was in 2016, it will have had 48 months to fester come 2020. A desperate enemy — one willing to sacrifice its own offspring for self-preservation — is a dangerous enemy.

I do often wonder: does our side understand just how much effort Democrats exert to conquer us? Democrats are militant; I see no way to defeat them unless we reciprocate with more effort and more intensity. Our preference is be left alone, with our rights intact and un-infringed. Democrats, however, believe the opposite: no one who shuns the Democrat death cult should ever be left alone. For God's sake, America twice elected a guy in President Obama who, as a community organizer, was paid to agitate and harass Chicagoans who were too busy raising families and operating their businesses to worship at the secular altar of "progressivism" and "fundamental transformation."

Democrat politicians are just taxpayer-funded activists who come to Miami, Florida and quote Che Guevera, a murderous terrorist who killed some of the ancestors of the Cubans who live in Miami. Politics is a vanity project for Democrat lawmakers; they have no interest in governing or representing. Their interest is in owning and manacling you, your families, and your livelihoods.

Yes, to some extent, every president is an activist. The reality is, though, that the majority of people in the majority of states doesn't want an activist president; we want a fighter, a doer, and a nationalist worker — someone who combines Jeffersonian 10th Amendment lowercase-"r" republicanism, a healthy skepticism of federal overreach and constitutional textualist originalism with Adamsian federalism, which seeks that ever-elusive harmony between states and a stable, centralized federal government. Trump was never mistaken for a constitutionalist, but his commonsense instincts have, for the most part, beautifully aligned with the common sense of our foundational legal contract. As we celebrate our nation's 243rd birthday, let us not forget that our Founders, like Trump, were not politicians.

The constant battle against the Democrats is exhausting but necessary. We are without a choice. If you haven't had cold-sweat nightmares from what you heard at the first two "debates," you're not paying close enough attention. The only way to deal with these people is to beat them into political submission.

I pray that the Democrat 2020 ticket will be Biden/Warren. I want Biden because I want us to plant the tombstone at the grave of Obama's legacy. I want him to feel the sting of losing and coming so close; losing in the primary would be a wholly unsatisfactory denouement. Defeating Hillary Clinton was somewhat defeating Obama. Biden, conversely, is an extension of Obama, who once called Biden the greatest vice president in American history.

Those on our side who are not yet taking the Democrat threat seriously need to get on the team right now. We needed every vote we could muster in 2016. This election should not be merely about winning — it should be about winning big, about continuing the reformation of our country into the kind of republic our Founders envisioned: self-rule, self-governing, self-regulating. 

I expect a 35- to 40-state win next year; that's the good news. The bad? If you think the Democrats are scary now, just wait until 2021. They'll make Obama look like Trump. Despite our win in 2016, and our anticipated win next year, the war to take our country back is just getting started. There are only two sides: America and the Democrats. What side are you on?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 7, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Biden: I Was ‘Wrong’ to ‘Give the Impression’ I Was Praising Segregationists*
> IAN HANCHETT6 Jul 20191,276
> 0:47
> 
> ...


What was he thinking?  He could have just given them money to buy homes closer to the schools.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 8, 2019)

JULY 7, 2019
*Kamala Harris wants to gift $25k of taxpayers’ money to black families earning $125k to buy houses*
By Thomas Lifson
Kamala Harris is aggressively courting black voters and doing the Dem Thing: offering free money courtesy of federal taxpayers. The daughter of two immigrants, a mixed-race Jamaican from a slave-owning family and a South Asian Indian, she wants to parlay her complexion into a bogus ethnic identity as an African-American.

Evidently anxious to recapitulate the 2008 financial crisis, when home buyers who had been encouraged to buy houses they couldn’t really afford defaulted on mortgages, the scheme she offered to the Essene Festival would have you and me and other taxpayers give large sums of money to African-Americans to make the down payment on homes. Tyler Pager reports for Bloomberg:

 Taking aim at the racial wealth gap in the U.S., Democratic presidential candidate Kamala Harris proposed a $100 billion program to help black families and individuals buy homes.

Speaking at the Essence Festival in New Orleans on Saturday, Harris said the program would help with down payments and other costs associated with purchasing homes.

The program, she estimated, would help 4 million families who live or rent in historically red-lined areas, or those where loans are often refused because borrowers are seen as poor financial risks.

“We must right the wrong, and after generations of discrimination give black families a real shot at home-ownership -- historically one of the most powerful drivers of wealth,” Harris said.

The program, which would be administrated by the Department of Housing and Urban Development, would give grants of up to $25,000 to families with incomes of up to $100,000, or as much as $125,000 in high-income communities. Harris said the plan would, over time, reduce the wealth gap between black and white families by one-third.

Harris, a lawyer, knows that the racial discrimination inherent in her proposal is unconstitutional, but she obviously doesn’t care. She is only interested in hyping the sense of victimization of African-Americans and appearing to be offering balm.

The average family income in the United States last year was $61,372 (a new high), so Harris wants families earning twice the average income to receive a gift based on their race. 

Ed Lasky correctly observes, “Keep this up and the GOP will retake the House and Trump will win”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 8, 2019)

JULY 8, 2019
*Pete Buttigieg Strikes Out on Racism and Police*
By Rich Logis
South Bend, Ind. and its mayor and 2020 Democrat presidential candidate, Pete Buttigieg, are another example of failed Democrat governing. 

In last week's "debate" (how was it a debate when all the candidates peddled almost identical anti-American and anti–common sense policies?), Buttigieg asserted that his city, and America as a whole, has problems with its police forces because of systemic racism and bigoted beliefs held by law enforcement officers.

What does South Bend have in common with other municipalities with notoriously poor relations between residents and police officers, such as Baltimore and Los Angeles? If you guessed "the city has been run by Democrats for forever," you're correct.

Well, not quite correct on the "forever" part. The primary culprit is the chronic crime rampant throughout cities that Democrats have controlled for tens of thousands of consecutive days, including South Bend, where eight of the nine council seats are held by Democrats and where the last time someone not a Democrat was mayor was over 17,000 days ago. Richard Nixon was our president.

South Bend's rates of violent crime and property crime — oftentimes the gateway drug to violent crime — are well above Indiana's and the national rates and have been for decades.

With so much crime, and so many career criminals, not just in South Bend, but in other longtime Democrat locales, how can reasonable Americans think the relationships with police officers and the residents they serve would be a happy and harmonious one?

Buttigieg has been mayor since 2012. From the moment he assumed his position, he had problems with his police force. Soon after being sworn in, Buttigieg demoted the city's first black police chief because the chief allegedly ordered South Bend residents to secretly record alleged racist comments from white officers. Last month, Sgt. Ryan O'Neill, who's white, shot and killed a black man, Eric Logan. An investigation is ongoing; O'Neill's body camera was not turned on. Logan allegedly lunged at O'Neill with a knife.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 8, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> JULY 7, 2019
> *Kamala Harris wants to gift $25k of taxpayers’ money to black families earning $125k to buy houses*
> By Thomas Lifson
> Kamala Harris is aggressively courting black voters and doing the Dem Thing: offering free money courtesy of federal taxpayers. The daughter of two immigrants, a mixed-race Jamaican from a slave-owning family and a South Asian Indian, she wants to parlay her complexion into a bogus ethnic identity as an African-American.
> ...


Thatʻs another dumb chick.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 8, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> What was he thinking?  He could have just given them money to buy homes closer to the schools.


Well let me hedge this by saying that while I don't see a lot of humor in, what I think we most would agree, is the fact that there are a lot of kids attending subpar schools- given that we live in a country that promises to educate it's youth.  I think the only issue I have with Kamela is to listen to her you'd think this is only in the inner cities.  It sort of reminds me of what I don't like about Trump in a way.  

But that said... yes you've summed it up.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 8, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Well let me hedge this by saying that while I don't see a lot of humor in, what I think we most would agree, is the fact that there are a lot of kids attending subpar schools- given that we live in a country that promises to educate it's youth.  I think the only issue I have with Kamela is to listen to her you'd think this is only in the inner cities.  It sort of reminds me of what I don't like about Trump in a way.
> 
> But that said... yes you've summed it up.


Government makes a lot of sub par promises.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 8, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Thatʻs another dumb chick.


I think I am an African American, at least I identify as such.
Pay me beotch


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 8, 2019)

*What a nut.*

*Elizabeth Warren: Crossing the Border Illegally Should Not Be a Criminal Offense*





AP/Andrew Harnik
HANNAH BLEAU8 Jul 20195,206
4:42
*Sen. Elizabeth Warren (D-MA) does not believe it should be a criminal offense to cross the border illegally, she said during an interview with the California Nation podcast, which was posted Monday.*

While the presidential candidate hit a number of issues during the broad discussion, Section 1325 of the immigration code, which makes it a criminal offense for people to cross the border illegally, became a highlight.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 8, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I think I am an African American, at least I identify as such.
> Pay me beotch


Funny how these people try to hitch their wagons up to other folks horses.  Her and Lizzy have something in common now.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 9, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Funny how these people try to hitch their wagons up to other folks horses.  Her and Lizzy have something in common now.


More direct irony.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 9, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Government makes a lot of sub par promises.


As compared to what?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 9, 2019)

tenacious said:


> As compared to what?


Non-government promises


----------



## tenacious (Jul 9, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Non-government promises


Yeah... but it's hard for me to ignore the simple fact that non-government people's checks all seem to bounce when it comes time to fix the roads and pay the dog catchers.  

Just ask the citizens of Somalia how having no government is working for them.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 9, 2019)

This gave me a smile.  He was so mad at being mocked, that not only is he mad at those people but he's mad at the news for reporting the story.  




> *Trump peeved at Fox News for airing 'F--- Trump' chant: report*
> https://thehill.com/homenews/media/452132-trump-annoyed-at-fox-for-airing-f-trump-chant-report
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 9, 2019)

tenacious said:


> This gave me a smile.  He was so mad at being mocked, that not only is he mad at those people but he's mad at the news for reporting the story.


Kim Jong un-like.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 9, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Yeah... but it's hard for me to ignore the simple fact that non-government people's checks all seem to bounce when it comes time to fix the roads and pay the dog catchers.
> 
> Just ask the citizens of Somalia how having no government is working for them.


Just ask the citizens of Somalia how no jobs and no corporations work.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 9, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Just ask the citizens of Somalia how no jobs and no corporations work.


No jobs?  Seems like they are doing okay hosting terrorist training camps, shaking down costal pirates and other under the radar activities.  At least I'm not hearing reports of mass starvation... ala' Ethiopia in the 80's.  Which I guess sorta brings me back to my point about government.

I'm curious Bubs... you keep harkening back to the days where there was "no government" and speak as if it was a magical time.  I've studied a little history and I'm aware of no such time or place in the history of mankind.  Are you referencing a specific model you'd like to see put in place, or is this more of you complaining that government doesn't live up to some a figment of your imagination kinda thing?


----------



## tenacious (Jul 9, 2019)

I thought this article rather nicely summed up a point I've been making in here for a while now...



> *How a Democrat Can Win Over a Never-Trumper*
> https://www.politico.com/magazine/story/2019/07/09/never-trumpers-2020-democrats-227255
> 
> ear 2020 Democrats—all 23 of you who are running for president:
> ...


----------



## tenacious (Jul 9, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Kim Jong un-like.


But that's sort of what draws people to him.  The big brother is going to take care of you message really sells.  
I just think some people are just naturally weaker and more afraid and get a sense of comfort from the message.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 9, 2019)

*2020 Dems Call On Acosta To Resign Yet Miss Hearing On Protecting Children From Predators*
July 9th, 2019
_





Three Democratic presidential candidates have called for Acosta to resign, but did not attend a hearing on child predators Tuesday. (Joe Raedle, Getty Images/Drew Angerer, Getty Images/Joe Raedle, Getty Images)


Three 2020 Democratic presidential candidates skipped a Senate hearing Tuesday on ways to protect children from predators on the same day they called for Labor Secretary Alex Acosta to step downover his connection to Jeffrey Epstein, a registered sex offender.

Sens. Cory Booker of New Jersey, Kamala Harris of California and Amy Klobuchar of Minnesota all tweeted Tuesday that Acosta should step down after he cut billionaire Epstein an easy deal for two felony prostitution charges, one with a minor, in 2008. Epstein was arrested again on Saturday for allegedly sex trafficking minors between 2002 and 2005.
_


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 9, 2019)

tenacious said:


> But that's sort of what draws people to him.  The big brother is going to take care of you message really sells.
> I just think some people are just naturally weaker and more afraid and get a sense of comfort from the message.


You guys have nothing to worry about, right? You have 2020 wrapped up already...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 9, 2019)

tenacious said:


> But that's sort of what draws people to him.  The big brother is going to take care of you message really sells.
> I just think some people are just naturally weaker and more afraid and get a sense of comfort from the message.


It is disheartening to see the level of weakness that has been brought to the surface and exploited by t . . . somewhere in Russia Putin smiles.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 9, 2019)

Do you people know Obama is a descendent of slave owners and union soldiers and he is against reparations?
Too Funny


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 9, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Do you people know Obama is a descendent of slave owners and union soldiers and he is against reparations?
> Too Funny


And? Is that the extent of your reasoning?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 10, 2019)

tenacious said:


> No jobs?  Seems like they are doing okay hosting terrorist training camps, shaking down costal pirates and other under the radar activities.  At least I'm not hearing reports of mass starvation... ala' Ethiopia in the 80's.  Which I guess sorta brings me back to my point about government.
> 
> I'm curious Bubs... you keep harkening back to the days where there was "no government" and speak as if it was a magical time.  I've studied a little history and I'm aware of no such time or place in the history of mankind.  Are you referencing a specific model you'd like to see put in place, or is this more of you complaining that government doesn't live up to some a figment of your imagination kinda thing?


Show me my “no government” post.  And arenʻt you of the mindset that government is not currently living up to some figment of your imagination.....kinda thing?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 10, 2019)

tenacious said:


> I thought this article rather nicely summed up a point I've been making in here for a while now...


sucker for the duopoly.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 10, 2019)

tenacious said:


> But that's sort of what draws people to him.  The big brother is going to take care of you message really sells.
> I just think some people are just naturally weaker and more afraid and get a sense of comfort from the message.


Kinda like “if you like your health care.....” and QE kind of big brother policies.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 10, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Show me my “no government” post.  And arenʻt you of the mindset that government is not currently living up to some figment of your imagination.....kinda thing?


Okay...



Bruddah IZ said:


> Government makes a lot of sub par promises.


And of course from here it went to me asking as compared to what.  To which you answered non-government promises.  Which brings us back here to the top of this post.  Or to paraphrase Teddy Roosevelt; if you're going to complain, without offering an explanation of how you'd like it to work... is called whinnying.

I'm happy to circle back around and explain it again-


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 10, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Okay...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol! 
So nothing that says I want “no government”.  Not very tenacious.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 10, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Kinda like “if you like your health care.....” and QE kind of big brother policies.


Well... healthcare is kind of funny.  In that the Europeans for example tend to have heavily regulated healthcare markets.  And not only do they pay less, but they live as long and in survey after survey rate as living happier lives then Americans.   Cheaper and happier... wow I like the sound of that.  

Now remind me again Bubs, what was your plan?  Go back to the pre-Obamacare days where healthcare costs was the #1 cause of personal bankruptcy in America?  Yikes


----------



## tenacious (Jul 10, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Lol!
> So nothing that says I want “no government”.  Not very tenacious.


What do you want from me bubs?  It's hard to be tenacious with a whiner...
I mean, how dare I ask for an example of how bub's would like to see the government run in a thread about how the government is run!  haha


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 10, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Well... healthcare is kind of funny.  In that the Europeans for example tend to have heavily regulated healthcare markets.  And not only do they pay less, but they live as long and in survey after survey rate as living happier lives then Americans.   Cheaper and happier... wow I like the sound of that.
> 
> Now remind me again Bubs, what was your plan?  Go back to the pre-Obamacare days where healthcare costs was the #1 cause of personal bankruptcy in America?  Yikes


Misery loves company.


----------



## espola (Jul 10, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Well... healthcare is kind of funny.  In that the Europeans for example tend to have heavily regulated healthcare markets.  And not only do they pay less, but they live as long and in survey after survey rate as living happier lives then Americans.   Cheaper and happier... wow I like the sound of that.
> 
> Now remind me again Bubs, what was your plan?  Go back to the pre-Obamacare days where healthcare costs was the #1 cause of personal bankruptcy in America?  Yikes


I had my first annual physical in about 15 years today.  Since my Medicare is now being delivered through an HMO, it cost me nothing, including blood tests, lung capacity test, and 2 chest x-rays.  I also got caught up on immunizations (2 shots - tetanus-diphtheria-pertussis and pneumonia).


----------



## tenacious (Jul 10, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Misery loves company.


Honestly... I read some of the responses in here and I think it's time we hold a funeral for common sense.  At least it just doesn't seem very common any more.  (paraphrasing Ben Franklin I think?)


----------



## tenacious (Jul 10, 2019)

espola said:


> I had my first annual physical in about 15 years today.  Since my Medicare is now being delivered through an HMO, it cost me nothing, including blood tests, lung capacity test, and 2 chest x-rays.  I also got caught up on immunizations (2 shots - tetanus-diphtheria-pertussis and pneumonia).


People have to have access to healthcare.  I'm all about the free market because most of the time it works better.  
But sometimes, it don't.  And in those cases I change my mind and look for a better way.  

Economics is about making people's lives better.  It's not a religion...


----------



## espola (Jul 10, 2019)

tenacious said:


> People have to have access to healthcare.  I'm all about the free market because most of the time it works better.
> But sometimes, it don't.  And in those cases I change my mind and look for a better way.
> 
> Economics is about making people's lives better.  It's not a religion...


If you live long enough it's almost free.  The key is living through all those years when you can't afford it.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 10, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Well... healthcare is kind of funny.  In that the Europeans for example tend to have heavily regulated healthcare markets.  And not only do they pay less, but they live as long and in survey after survey rate as living happier lives then Americans.   Cheaper and happier... wow I like the sound of that.
> 
> Now remind me again Bubs, what was your plan?  Go back to the pre-Obamacare days where healthcare costs was the #1 cause of personal bankruptcy in America?  Yikes


Healthcare is kinda funny in it that people tend to think Health Insurance is the same thing.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 10, 2019)

tenacious said:


> What do you want from me bubs?  It's hard to be tenacious with a whiner...
> I mean, how dare I ask for an example of how bub's would like to see the government run in a thread about how the government is run!  haha


Atta boy.  So glad you acknowledged you cant find that post. Good boy.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 10, 2019)

tenacious said:


> What do you want from me bubs?  It's hard to be tenacious with a whiner...
> I mean, how dare I ask for an example of how bub's would like to see the government run in a thread about how the government is run!  haha


Now there is a whole thread about how government should run.

http://socalsoccer.com/threads/essential-economics-for-politicians.694/


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 11, 2019)

*Ocasio-Cortez Implies Pelosi Is Racist For Singling Out ‘Newly Elected Women Of Color’*
July 11th, 2019
_





Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez (D-NY) (Alex Wroblewski/Getty Images)


New York Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez implied Wednesday that Nancy Pelosi is racist and said the House speaker has been “disrespectful” toward “newly elected women of color” in Congress.

Ocasio-Cortez addressed in an interview with The Washington Post the growing rift between Pelosi and the progressive wing of the Democratic Party.
Pelosi was quoted in a New York Times article on July 6 taking a thinly veiled shot at Ocasio-Cortez and several other freshman Democrats who voted against a bill to help migrants at the border.

“All these people have their public whatever and their Twitter world, but they didn’t have any following,” Pelosi said to The Times’ Maureen Dowd. “They’re four people and that’s how many votes they got.” *(RELATED: Pelosi Speaks Out On Swipe At Ocasio-Cortez)*





_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 11, 2019)

*‘She Learned Young That Crying Racism Pays’ — Tucker Blasts Omar’s Racism Charge And Her Attempts To Silence Him*
July 11th, 2019
_







Tucker Carlson responded Wednesday night to Minnesota Democratic Rep. Ilhan Omar’s characterization of the Fox News host as a “racist fool,” calling the charge a “hustle” and blaming the American left, which stokes “the resentment of new arrivals and turns them into grievance-mongers.”

“Not gonna lie, it’s kinda fun watching a racist fool like this weeping about my presence in Congress,” Omar wrote Tuesday night via Twitter. “No lies will stamp out my love for this country or my resolve to make our union more perfect. They will just have to get used to calling me Congresswoman!”
_


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 11, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *‘She Learned Young That Crying Racism Pays’ — Tucker Blasts Omar’s Racism Charge And Her Attempts To Silence Him*
> July 11th, 2019
> _
> 
> ...


Racist quoting racist, you frightened pussy boys do stick together . . . strength in numbers eh.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 11, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Ocasio-Cortez Implies Pelosi Is Racist For Singling Out ‘Newly Elected Women Of Color’*
> July 11th, 2019
> _
> 
> ...


Get them in the Octagon.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 11, 2019)

*Restaurant Chain Announces Bankruptcy, Says Minimum Wage Hikes to Blame*
The minimum wage was not the only factor Restaurants Unlimited blamed for their impending bankruptcy. The company also cited a pair of soft restaurant openings and a decline in casual dining.
*Wednesday, July 10, 2019*






https://fee.org/articles/restaurant-chain-announces-bankruptcy-says-minimum-wage-hike-to-blame/


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 11, 2019)

tenacious said:


> People have to have access to healthcare.  I'm all about the free market because most of the time it works better.
> But sometimes, it don't.  And in those cases I change my mind and look for a better way.
> 
> Economics is about making people's lives better.  It's not a religion...


"You can keep your Doctor".
 Here's a couple of "interesting" articles regarding the Affordable Health Care act.
https://money.cnn.com/2017/03/31/news/economy/obamacare-health-care-plans/
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC6179527/


----------



## espola (Jul 11, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> *Restaurant Chain Announces Bankruptcy, Says Minimum Wage Hikes to Blame*
> The minimum wage was not the only factor Restaurants Unlimited blamed for their impending bankruptcy. The company also cited a pair of soft restaurant openings and a decline in casual dining.
> *Wednesday, July 10, 2019*
> 
> ...


Despite the bold headline, that article starts with "The minimum wage was not the only factor ".


----------



## espola (Jul 11, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> "You can keep your Doctor".
> Here's a couple of "interesting" articles regarding the Affordable Health Care act.
> https://money.cnn.com/2017/03/31/news/economy/obamacare-health-care-plans/
> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC6179527/


Where did you find out about those articles?


----------



## espola (Jul 11, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> "You can keep your Doctor".
> Here's a couple of "interesting" articles regarding the Affordable Health Care act.
> https://money.cnn.com/2017/03/31/news/economy/obamacare-health-care-plans/
> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC6179527/


After falling through a strange kink in space-time, I have the same doctor now that I had 15-20 years ago, although he is now working at a different place.  Here is what I posted about it yesterday on Faceboook --

Today I had my first annual physical in15 years. The Doctor reviewed all of my test results and said everything was normal (except for the little things for which I am taking regular medication, of course). I guess if you live long enough just being alive is normal enough.

...and because my Medicare is now being routed through an HMO, it was all free (no charges or copay) including blood tests, lung capacity test, 2 chest x-rays, and 2 immunizations.​


----------



## espola (Jul 11, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Well... healthcare is kind of funny.  In that the Europeans for example tend to have heavily regulated healthcare markets.  And not only do they pay less, but they live as long and in survey after survey rate as living happier lives then Americans.   Cheaper and happier... wow I like the sound of that.
> 
> Now remind me again Bubs, what was your plan?  Go back to the pre-Obamacare days where healthcare costs was the #1 cause of personal bankruptcy in America?  Yikes


Our glorious and exalted leader t may think that bankruptcy is just another  tool for building a successful business.


----------



## messy (Jul 11, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> *Restaurant Chain Announces Bankruptcy, Says Minimum Wage Hikes to Blame*
> The minimum wage was not the only factor Restaurants Unlimited blamed for their impending bankruptcy. The company also cited a pair of soft restaurant openings and a decline in casual dining.
> *Wednesday, July 10, 2019*
> 
> ...


That’s hilarious. They couldn’t stay in business so it’s labor’s fault! How much was the minimum wage that bankrupted them? $15 an hour is about $75/day (restaurant workers do about a 5 hour shift?) which is $375 a week so about $19,500 a year? Ha!
Iz, are you ever not an idiot about money?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 11, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> *Restaurant Chain Announces Bankruptcy, Says Minimum Wage Hikes to Blame*
> The minimum wage was not the only factor Restaurants Unlimited blamed for their impending bankruptcy. The company also cited a pair of soft restaurant openings and a decline in casual dining.
> *Wednesday, July 10, 2019*
> 
> ...


By the looks of it the lease was the biggest number on the sheet.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 11, 2019)

espola said:


> Despite the bold headline, that article starts with "The minimum wage was not the only factor ".


Hanapaa!  I knew you Fries U grads would jump on this.  The real min wage is always $0.  Thatʻs what happens when government negotiates your wages for you through min wage laws.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 11, 2019)

espola said:


> After falling through a strange kink in space-time, I have the same doctor now that I had 15-20 years ago, although he is now working at a different place.  Here is what I posted about it yesterday on Faceboook --
> 
> Today I had my first annual physical in15 years. The Doctor reviewed all of my test results and said everything was normal (except for the little things for which I am taking regular medication, of course). I guess if you live long enough just being alive is normal enough.
> 
> ...and because my Medicare is now being routed through an HMO, it was all free (no charges or copay) including blood tests, lung capacity test, 2 chest x-rays, and 2 immunizations.​


Never free tootse.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 11, 2019)

messy said:


> That’s hilarious. They couldn’t stay in business so it’s labor’s fault! How much was the minimum wage that bankrupted them? $15 an hour is about $75/day (restaurant workers do about a 5 hour shift?) which is $375 a week so about $19,500 a year? Ha!
> Iz, are you ever not an idiot about money?


A one employee restaurant huh?  No wonder their going out of business. Lol!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 11, 2019)

espola said:


> Our glorious and exalted leader t may think that bankruptcy is just another  tool for building a successful business.


Walt Disney sure did think that.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 11, 2019)




----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 11, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Walt Disney sure did think that.


GM enjoyed bankruptcy...anybody driving a Chevy?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 11, 2019)

messy said:


> That’s hilarious. They couldn’t stay in business so it’s labor’s fault! How much was the minimum wage that bankrupted them? $15 an hour is about $75/day (restaurant workers do about a 5 hour shift?) which is $375 a week so about $19,500 a year? Ha!
> Iz, are you ever not an idiot about money?


Btw, itʻs never labors fault.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 11, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> GM enjoyed bankruptcy...anybody driving a Chevy?


Bailout.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 11, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Healthcare is kinda funny in it that people tend to think Health Insurance is the same thing.


What do people call people who always complain, but are afraid to hold their own ideas up to face the same level of scrutiny?  It's a kind of funny sad.  Maybe we can call it funad from now on.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 11, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Btw, itʻs never labors fault.


Whose fault is it?  
Hard to blame labor when wages have been mostly stagnant and productivity has been going up for the better part of decades.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 11, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> GM enjoyed bankruptcy...anybody driving a Chevy?


Lion... you have never been rich until you owned your first Cadillac. 

The real scam of bankruptcy to me is that if Trump declares bankruptcy while running a casino, you guys praise him as a savvy businessman.  But try and declare bankruptcy as a savvy move to avoid paying college loans? Try getting a golden parachute for yourself in personal bankruptcy court for running your personal finances like Trump got in any of his bankruptcies.  

The system has become to squwed to the have's.  People outrage is that Trump is able to use bankruptcy court is about the way the rest us aren't able to get away with the tricks and scams he does- simply because he's rich.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 11, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Never free tootse.


Funny how if you think about it... not giving isn't actually free either.  
Like we can decide not to pay for infrastructure, but it doesn't mean it's free, just that the cost has been deferred onto future generations.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 11, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> "You can keep your Doctor".
> Here's a couple of "interesting" articles regarding the Affordable Health Care act.
> https://money.cnn.com/2017/03/31/news/economy/obamacare-health-care-plans/
> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC6179527/


And yet... poll after poll shows that American taxpayers think ObamaCare makes their lives better.  
It's time for congress to stop screwing around and actually craft some decent healthcare legislation.  As a nation, we can't compete when 18% of our GDP gets spent on health cost and our Western competitors are running closer to 12%.  Them's just the facts.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 11, 2019)

tenacious said:


> What do people call people who always complain, but are afraid to hold their own ideas up to face the same level of scrutiny?  It's a kind of funny sad.  Maybe we can call it funad from now on.


Sure why not.  Iʻve called it a lot of things since Nov of 2016.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 11, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Funny how if you think about it... not giving isn't actually free either.
> Like we can decide not to pay for infrastructure, but it doesn't mean it's free, just that the cost has been deferred onto future generations.


Hence the need to import more people.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 11, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Whose fault is it?
> Hard to blame labor when wages have been mostly stagnant and productivity has been going up for the better part of decades.


Thatʻs why they call it minimum wage.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 11, 2019)

tenacious said:


> What do people call people who always complain, but are afraid to hold their own ideas up to face the same level of scrutiny?


Espolistas.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 11, 2019)

tenacious said:


> And yet... poll after poll shows that American taxpayers think ObamaCare makes their lives better.
> It's time for congress to stop screwing around and actually craft some decent healthcare legislation.  As a nation, we can't compete when 18% of our GDP gets spent on health cost and our Western competitors are running closer to 12%.  Them's just the facts.


Circle


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 11, 2019)

tenacious said:


> And yet... poll after poll shows that American taxpayers think ObamaCare makes their lives better.
> It's time for congress to stop screwing around and actually craft some decent healthcare legislation.  As a nation, we can't compete when 18% of our GDP gets spent on health cost and our Western competitors are running closer to 12%.  Them's just the facts.


Yes they are.  Separate healthcare premiums and health insurance premiums and the cost will come down.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 11, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Funny how if you think about it... not giving isn't actually free either.
> Like we can decide not to pay for infrastructure, but it doesn't mean it's free, just that the cost has been deferred onto future generations.


Obama built that.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 11, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Espolistas.


I think you can find fault in anyone if you really want to see it. 
But that said, I sure don't see how anyone could claim that Espola is afraid to articulate his beliefs, or unable to defend those beliefs.  If anything I think your problem with Espola would better be described as he's a little smart and bold?


----------



## tenacious (Jul 11, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Hence the need to import more people.


Not sure I follow?


----------



## tenacious (Jul 11, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Obama built that.


Yes... yes... everything republican good.  Everything democrat bad.  Then Joe the caveman scratches his arse, kicks the dog and falls asleep.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 11, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Yes they are.  Separate healthcare premiums and health insurance premiums and the cost will come down.


Again, not sure I follow.  I'm not saying you're wrong, just that you haven't given me enough information to judge.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 11, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Not sure I follow?


Youʻre smart and bold.  Youʻll figure it out.


----------



## espola (Jul 11, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Yes they are.  Separate healthcare premiums and health insurance premiums and the cost will come down.


Coocoo.


----------



## espola (Jul 11, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Espolistas.


Do you need a tissue?


----------



## tenacious (Jul 11, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Youʻre smart and bold.  Youʻll figure it out.


Yes I could guess, but seems like you'd want to make sure your posts are understood correctly? 
I mean unless you are afraid you can't defend them.  In which case just say so.  That's all it takes... just one little "guys I'm not so smart in the melon, so go slow"; and baddy-bing we'll take it easy on you.  At least I will.  Can't speak for espola.  He's so mad, bad and dangerous to know apparently.


----------



## espola (Jul 11, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Yes I could guess, but seems like you'd want to make sure your posts are understood correctly?
> I mean unless you are afraid you can't defend them.  In which case just say so.  That's all it takes... just one little "guys I'm not so smart in the melon, so go slow"; and baddy-bing we'll take it easy on you.  At least I will.  Can't speak for espola.  He's so mad, bad and dangerous to know apparently.


Cane - fu --


----------



## espola (Jul 11, 2019)

espola said:


> Cane - fu --


A coyote came up off the golf course about dawn this morning onto the neighbor's patio while she was enjoying her morning coffee and tried to carry off her little barky dog.  The neighbor threw her coffee cup at the coyote who then ran off up toward the 5th tee.  

Just a few minutes ago I went out to light my charcoal grill and a reddish-grey coyote was standing in the cart path looking at me.  I grabbed my patio cane and challenged him by walking in his direction.  He headed the same way as the one this morning and then hopped the low wall into one of the houses along the fairway that I suspect is usually vacant this time of year (snowbirds live there in the winter).  I theorize that the local coyotes thrive on a diet of small pets and unharvested backyard fruit trees in addition to their usual wild fare of rabbits and lizards.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 11, 2019)

espola said:


> Cane - fu --



Haha... now that is funny.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 11, 2019)

espola said:


> A coyote came up off the golf course about dawn this morning onto the neighbor's patio while she was enjoying her morning coffee and tried to carry off her little barky dog.  The neighbor threw her coffee cup at the coyote who then ran off up toward the 5th tee.
> 
> Just a few minutes ago I went out to light my charcoal grill and a reddish-grey coyote was standing in the cart path looking at me.  I grabbed my patio cane and challenged him by walking in his direction.  He headed the same way as the one this morning and then hopped the low wall into one of the houses along the fairway that I suspect is usually vacant this time of year (snowbirds live there in the winter).  I theorize that the local coyotes thrive on a diet of small pets and unharvested backyard fruit trees in addition to their usual wild fare of rabbits and lizards.


Yes, coyote's and people can't co-exist if coyotes aren't afraid.  You have to chase them off and show dominance or they just don't get it.  

There was a big problem with them carrying off people pets in Simi Vally I think it was some years back?  Not sure what they did to stop it, but undoubtedly hired trappers.


----------



## espola (Jul 11, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Haha... now that if funny.


We oldsters have an advantage if a mugger isn't expecting us to fight back.  If it comes down to a fight to the death, a 20-something is putting a bigger bet on the table than we are.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 11, 2019)

espola said:


> We oldsters have an advantage if a mugger isn't expecting us to fight back.  If it comes down to a fight to the death, a 20-something is putting a bigger bet on the table than we are.


It hurts when I stub my toe on the couch.  I can only imagine what getting strategically smacked by a wooden cane feels like.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 11, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Again, not sure I follow.  I'm not saying you're wrong, just that you haven't given me enough information to judge.





espola said:


> Coocoo.


need a tissue


----------



## tenacious (Jul 11, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> need a tissue


You need a tissue because I said your posts didn't make enough sense to debate?  

lol


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 11, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Again, not sure I follow.  I'm not saying you're wrong, just that you haven't given me enough information to judge.


Take your time.  I posted this about 7 years ago.

https://faculty.chicagobooth.edu/john.cochrane/research/papers/after_aca.pdf


----------



## espola (Jul 11, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Yes, coyote's and people can't co-exist if coyotes aren't afraid.  You have to chase them off and show dominance or they just don't get it.
> 
> There was a big problem with them carrying off people pets in Simi Vally I think it was some years back?  Not sure what they did to stop it, but undoubtedly hired trappers.


From '76 to '93 I lived in a house in Poway that was 5 houses down the block from the San Diego city line.  On the other side was the big Dailey Corp cattle ranch and gravel pit operation when we moved there in '76.  Coyotes carried off many small pets (including several of my cats over the years) and rattlesnakes were a yearly caution.  What eventually "solved"  the coyote problem in that neighborhood was a housing development centered on the Carmel Mountain Ranch Golf Course just over the fence on the San Diego side.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 11, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Take your time.  I posted this about 7 years ago.
> 
> https://faculty.chicagobooth.edu/john.cochrane/research/papers/after_aca.pdf


Oh bubs... you know I never click on links you jokers paste.  Paraphrase it for me, or cut and paste a blurb you find especially insightful.  Then I'll chat...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 11, 2019)

tenacious said:


> You need a tissue because I said your posts didn't make enough sense to debate?
> 
> lol


Lol! Who said welre debating.  I know Iʻm not.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 11, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Oh bubs... you know I never click on links you jokers paste.  Paraphrase it for me, or cut and paste a blurb you find especially insightful.  Then I'll chat...


Q.E.D.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 11, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Lol! Who said welre debating.  I know Iʻm not.


lol.  This is the funniest thing I've read all week.  And I make comedies for a living yo.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 11, 2019)

tenacious said:


> I think you can find fault in anyone if you really want to see it.
> But that said, I sure don't see how anyone could claim that Espola is afraid to articulate his beliefs, or unable to defend those beliefs.  If anything I think your problem with Espola would better be described as he's a little smart and bold?


He's the self proclaimed smartest poster in the kitchen...thus Magoo.


----------



## messy (Jul 11, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Funny how if you think about it... not giving isn't actually free either.
> Like we can decide not to pay for infrastructure, but it doesn't mean it's free, just that the cost has been deferred onto future generations.


You’re way over his head. Iz doesn’t understand about investment.


----------



## espola (Jul 11, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> He's the self proclaimed smartest poster in the kitchen...thus Magoo.


Self-proclaimed?  Show me.  

I recall claiming to be smarter than you, but that level is nowhere near the top.


----------



## messy (Jul 11, 2019)

Immigration problems much worse.
Drug costs shooting up.
Good job, Trump!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 11, 2019)

tenacious said:


> lol.  This is the funniest thing I've read all week.  And I make comedies for a living yo.


Me too!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 11, 2019)

messy said:


> You’re way over his head. Iz doesn’t understand about investment.


Awwww youʻre jealous.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 12, 2019)

Joe Biden Puts On His Cool Clothes and Wokes Up: ‘I Respect No Borders.’ Can Ya Dig It?

Posted at 7:48 pm on July 11, 2019 by Alex Parker

_ 

[Screenshot from TheDC Shorts, 










2020 presidential hope-to-be Joe Biden is letting the world know he’s just as cool as the cool kids, Daddy-O — and he ain’t into borders.

During a foreign policy speech Thursday, the former vice president said that, as Leader of the Free World, he’d be a Harlem Globetrotter.

Oh, wait — delete the “Harlem” part. Maybe he’ll add that when he campaigns in Chicago.

Joe vowed to “extend our presence around the globe.”

Is that really what we need?

Either way, borders aren’t nearly groovy. He’s hip, man.


In addition to slickin’ his hair with Vitalis and courtin’ coolness, Biden was, it seems, trying to paint himself as a world’s worth of different than Donald Trump. He noted that working with other nations doesn’t make America “suckers. Hence, he’ll “reimagine” our relationships with foreign entities.





I thought the Dems insist Trump is working with the Russians?

The erstwhile Obama official landed a direct hit on the White House:

“Working cooperatively with other nations to share our values and goals doesn’t make America, as it seems to imply in this administration, suckers.”

What does it do, Joe?

“It makes us more secure. Enables us to be more successful. We amplify our own strengths, extend our presence around the globe, magnify our impact while sharing the burden of leadership with our partners.”

We “share” the burden of leadership with other countries? I thought we’re autonomous.

Joe reached in his pocket and pulled out one of the most trite mechanisms in politics — the ol’ “this era demands it, like other eras didn’t”:





“No country, even one as powerful as ours, can go alone in the challenge of the 21st century.”

He messed up — when you make that statement in politics, it should always include “can’t afford” — as in, “We can’t afford to go alone…” Get with the program, Joseph.

But I’ll give him a pass. Albeit stale as a 10-day old doughnut, such a claim in the Washingtonsphere always posseses 2 virtues:


_


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 12, 2019)

espola said:


> Self-proclaimed?  Show me.
> 
> I recall claiming to be smarter than you, but that level is nowhere near the top.


Seems insecurity runs deep in the t-swallowers crowd.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 12, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Seems insecurity runs deep in the t-swallowers crowd.


Get ready to get t-bagged by Mueller again.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 12, 2019)

*Socialism Is Back, and the Kids Are Loving It*
*How dangerous is the democratic socialist resurgence?*
ROBBY SOAVE | FROM THE AUGUST/SEPTEMBER 2019 ISSUE

For decades, democratic socialism was an old man's ideology. Its adherents were aging hippies, old-time union organizers, and folks who fondly remembered the pre-'60s left. As recently as 2013, the average member of the Democratic Socialists of America (DSA) was 68 years old. Even today, the ideology's best-known spokesperson, Sen. Bernie Sanders (I–Vt.), is 77.

But Sanders is suddenly an outlier. Today, most DSAers are young: The average member is 33. The ideology's _second_-best-known spokesperson, Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez (D–N.Y.), is just 29. And the DSA's ranks have grown larger as well as younger. Socialist gatherings buzz with youthful energy, and they are taking place all over the country.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 12, 2019)




----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 12, 2019)

A


----------



## espola (Jul 12, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


>


Sucker.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 12, 2019)

espola said:


> Sucker.


Need a tissue?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 12, 2019)

*Robert Mueller's hearings in Congress could be delayed a week*
House Democrats are trying to negotiate the format of the hearings before the Judiciary and Intelligence committees that were set for next week.

Author: MARY CLARE JALONICK and LISA MASCARO , Associated Press
Published: 8:18 AM PDT July 12, 2019
Updated: 8:18 AM PDT July 12, 2019
WASHINGTON — House Democrats are considering a delay of special counsel Robert Mueller's high-profile hearing next week, a development that comes amid concerns over the short length of the scheduled hearings before two committees.

The House Judiciary and intelligence committees are considering delaying the July 17 hearing as they negotiate with Mueller's representatives and the Justice Department over the format, according to two people familiar with the talks. The delay would be in exchange for more time for questioning.

One of the people said the hearing would be delayed a week. The people requested anonymity because they weren't authorized to speak publicly.

Mueller is scheduled to testify before the two committees in open session. *He had expressed his reluctance to testify, and has said he won't go beyond his Russia probe report.*








Nutters want some milk to go with your T-bag?


----------



## Torros (Jul 12, 2019)

messy said:


> Immigration problems much worse.
> Drug costs shooting up.
> Good job, Trump!


So what's the fix to the immigration problem? What caused drug cost to rise?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 12, 2019)

The drug manufacturer Johnson & Johnson began disclosing its list price in TV ads, but three other drug manufacturers sued the government to avoid such disclosures.CreditCreditJohnson & Johnson

Espola's so called free drugs.


----------



## espola (Jul 12, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> The drug manufacturer Johnson & Johnson began disclosing its list price in TV ads, but three other drug manufacturers sued the government to avoid such disclosures.CreditCreditJohnson & Johnson
> 
> Espola's so called free drugs.


My Medicare Part D payment is about $25/month, and I pay a reduced fee (usually less than $10 for each monthly refill) at the pharmacy.  I don't recall making any statement about free drugs, other than the immunizations I got the other day at the end of my physical, and the drugs that were administered to me while I was in the hospital.

I guess when you are backed into a corner you can always light a strawman on fire as a distraction.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 12, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


>


Did stossel rape little girls too?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 12, 2019)

espola said:


> My Medicare Part D payment is about $25/month, and I pay a reduced fee (usually less than $10 for each monthly refill) at the pharmacy.  I don't recall making any statement about free drugs, other than the immunizations I got the other day at the end of my physical, and the drugs that were administered to me while I was in the hospital.
> 
> I guess when you are backed into a corner you can always light a strawman on fire as a distraction.


Just apart of the fabricated world of t swallowers, they have to erect strawmen.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 12, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Did stossel rape little girls too?


  Need a tissue.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 12, 2019)

espola said:


> My Medicare Part D payment is about $25/month, and I pay a reduced fee (usually less than $10 for each monthly refill) at the pharmacy.  I don't recall making any statement about free drugs, other than the immunizations I got the other day at the end of my physical, and the drugs that were administered to me while I was in the hospital.
> 
> I guess when you are backed into a corner you can always light a strawman on fire as a distraction.


Who said you said you were getting free drugs?


----------



## espola (Jul 12, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Who said you said you were getting free drugs?


"Espola's so called free drugs."


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 12, 2019)

espola said:


> "Espola's so called free drugs."


And?  Was the picture that hard to comprehend?


----------



## espola (Jul 12, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> And?  Was the picture that hard to comprehend?


Were the words too hard for you to comprehend?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 12, 2019)

espola said:


> Were the words too hard for you to comprehend?


Nope.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 12, 2019)

30+ posts today bubs, just in this thread alone.  And pretty much all of them just you talking to yourself.
Funny how some people can talk politics and stay normal, and some people get triggered... 

https://tenor.com/view/triggered-gif-9536199


----------



## messy (Jul 12, 2019)

Torros said:


> So what's the fix to the immigration problem? What caused drug cost to rise?


Good questions.
I do know that Obama deported a helluva lot more people than Trump has.
Trump just screams for his idiot “base.”


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 12, 2019)

tenacious said:


> 30+ posts today bubs, just in this thread alone.  And pretty much all of them just you talking to yourself.
> Funny how some people can talk politics and stay normal, and some people get triggered...
> 
> https://tenor.com/view/triggered-gif-9536199


Comedy has to start somewhere.
I dont think you know as much about what is funny as I do, and I'm  shitdick plumber.
Its funny that I see it, and funny you don't.

You're probably over paid.

I bet I could call your boss and have him read all these threads and he would agree.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 12, 2019)

messy said:


> Good questions.
> I do know that Obama deported a helluva lot more people than Trump has.
> Trump just screams for his idiot “base.”


You people have no shame. lol.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 12, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Comedy has to start somewhere.
> I dont think you know as much about what is funny as I do, and I'm  shitdick plumber.
> Its funny that I see it, and funny you don't.
> 
> ...


You know more about funny?  Hmm... truth be told you're probably more fun to hangout with than me at the bar to have some laughs with. As for crafting media, that people will pay to consume?  I think I might have you on that one amigo.

And over paid?  All Ima say is you set me down in front of a non-linear editing system and I can leap tall fu#ken buildings.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 12, 2019)

tenacious said:


> You know more about funny?  Hmm... truth be told you're probably more fun to hangout with than me at the bar to have some laughs with. As for crafting media, that people will pay to consume?  I think I might have you on that one amigo.
> 
> And over paid?  All Ima say is you set me down in front of a non-linear editing system and I can leap tall fu#ken buildings.


You're right.
That was hilarious.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 12, 2019)

*Flip, Flop, Flip: Kamala Harris Can't Decide Whether She'd Decriminalize Border Crossings*
Katie Pavlich | Jul 12, 2019 5:50 PM






During the first 2020 Democratic primary debate in June, which took place in Miami, Senator Kamala Harris raised her hand in favor of decriminalizing the act of entering the country illegally and without permission. 

But just a few weeks later, Harris can't really figure out what where she stands on the issue. 

During an interview on ABC's The View Friday morning, Harris stumbled badly over a question about decriminalizing border crossings. Not only did she change her position from the June debate, she changed her position twice in under one minute.

"That is not correct. I am not in favor of decriminalizing um, or not having consequences for, we have to keep, let me just be very clear. We have to have a secure border but I am in favor of saying we are not going to treat people who are undocumented and cross the border as criminals, that is correct," she said. "I woould not make it a crime punishable by jail. It should be a civil enforcement issue but not a criminal enforcement issue."

Watch:


Meanwhile, former Obama Department of Homeland Security Secretary Jeh Johnson has gone on record against this position, stating it is an open borders policy and completely unworkable.

“That is tantamount to declaring publicly that we have open borders,” Johnson told the _Washington Post_. “That is unworkable, unwise and does not have the support of a majority of American people or the Congress, and if we had such a policy, instead of 100,000 apprehensions a month, it will be multiples of that.”


----------



## tenacious (Jul 12, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You're right.
> That was hilarious.


So what's going on down in Oceanside tricky rick?  Has Trump made it rain to the point where you're running a fleet of trucks from the golf course yet, or are you still getting your hands dirty with those of us working slobs.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 12, 2019)

tenacious said:


> So what's going on down in Oceanside tricky rick?  Has Trump made it rain to the point where you're running a fleet of trucks from the golf course yet, or are you still getting your hands dirty with those of us working slobs.


I work every day.
Its weird. I like it. 

Im just a middle class blue collar guy bust'n hump and not gett'n rich.


----------



## messy (Jul 12, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I work every day.
> Its weird. I like it.
> 
> Im just a middle class blue collar guy bust'n hump and not gett'n rich.


I like Animal Kingdom.
Gotta go to Oceanside next month for Surf Cup. Weird place.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 12, 2019)

messy said:


> I like Animal Kingdom.
> Gotta go to Oceanside next month for Surf Cup. Weird place.


Its come a long way from when I moved here thirty years ago.
Still a little edgy, but safe for you people.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 12, 2019)

tenacious said:


> 30+ posts today bubs, just in this thread alone.  And pretty much all of them just you talking to yourself.
> Funny how some people can talk politics and stay normal, and some people get triggered...
> 
> https://tenor.com/view/triggered-gif-9536199


Isn’t it.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 12, 2019)

messy said:


> Good questions.
> I do know that Obama deported a helluva lot more people than Trump has.
> Trump just screams for his idiot “base.”


He has AOC to sort out you racist.


----------



## messy (Jul 12, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> He has AOC to sort out you racist.


Is that a sentence?


----------



## messy (Jul 12, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Its come a long way from when I moved here thirty years ago.
> Still a little edgy, but safe for you people.


Thank God. 
I’m not mad at the Marines, though...
But their families...that’s another story. 
‘Murica.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 12, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I work every day.
> Its weird. I like it.
> 
> Im just a middle class blue collar guy bust'n hump and not gett'n rich.


You know, you might be the first blue collar guy, in my entire life, to tell me they were blue collar?
Like the queen doesn't have to say she's a lady.  Everyone just knows.
Mike Tyson doesn't have to tell you he can beat you up.
Blue collar guys, don't say they are blue collar.

That said, I bet that bit helps when you're meeting new clients, with big houses down there on the coast.  Making bids to pipe houses and whatnot.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 12, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Isn’t it.


I'm sorry, there seems to be some confusion.  Which group do you see yourself as being in bubs?


----------



## tenacious (Jul 12, 2019)

messy said:


> Thank God.
> I’m not mad at the Marines, though...
> But their families...that’s another story.
> ‘Murica.


'Murica


----------



## tenacious (Jul 12, 2019)

messy said:


> Good questions.
> I do know that Obama deported a helluva lot more people than Trump has.
> Trump just screams for his idiot “base.”


I'm surprised more people don't point this out.  Can you imagine what would happen to Trumps numbers in migrant farm country if he really did close the boarder?

Honestly on this whole immigration topic, somebody wake me when congress is ready to stop play acting and actually trying and fix the problem.  Or at least explain why it's not a problem.  I'd be open to that also. But until then, all I see is political gridlock for as far as the eye can see.

And as far as the wall... my vote is we don't waste money on a walls across barren deserts or bridges no nowhere.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 12, 2019)

tenacious said:


> You know, you might be the first blue collar guy, in my entire life, to tell me they were blue collar?
> Like the queen doesn't have to say she's a lady.  Everyone just knows.
> Mike Tyson doesn't have to tell you he can beat you up.
> Blue collar guys, don't say they are blue collar.
> ...


Kinda like you being a queer.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 12, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Kinda like you being a queer.


Alright I can see I hurt your feeling with the Brokeback Mountain joke I made at your expense a few days back.  And you're still mad and defensive. 

So I guess rather buy into the venom and the hate, I'm simply going to say that Joe I'm sorry I hurt your feelings.  I hope we can still be friends.

Signed, Tenacious D.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 12, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Alright I can see I hurt your feeling with the Brokeback Mountain joke I made at your expense a few days back.  And you're still mad and defensive.
> 
> So I guess rather buy into the venom and the hate, I'm simply going to say that Joe I'm sorry I hurt your feelings.  I hope we can still be friends.
> 
> Signed, Tenacious D.


You gotta admit.
SJ timed that one like a champ.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 13, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Alright I can see I hurt your feeling with the Brokeback Mountain joke I made at your expense a few days back.  And you're still mad and defensive.
> 
> So I guess rather buy into the venom and the hate, I'm simply going to say that Joe I'm sorry I hurt your feelings.  I hope we can still be friends.
> 
> Signed, Tenacious D.


Aren’t you the temperamental ignore queen?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 13, 2019)

*Keep wasting your money in races you can’t win.*

*CNN Panel: Mitch McConnell Challenger's Missteps Are Irreparable *
Matt Vespa | Jul 13, 2019 9:36 AM






_Source: AP Photo/Bryan Woolston_

Amy McGrath is a top recruit to take on Sen. Mitch McConnell in 2020. She’s a veteran. She came close in a congressional race in ’18, where Trump won the district in 2016. She’s raised $2.5 million since she announced her Senate candidacy. And in less than a day, she might have burned it all to ash. Folks, we’ve seen this movie before. Remember when Alison Lundergan Grimes as supposed to give Mitch a run for his money; he trounced her. It was a slaughter. This is Mitch McConnell, who is an excellent campaigner and strategist. He knows how to win. And the McGrath bubble burst violently over Brett Kavanaugh. She said she would’ve voted to confirm him, only to flip-flop in less than a day. CNN’s Inside Politics panel called this screw up unrecoverable (via


----------



## messy (Jul 13, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Kinda like you being a queer.


Hey Archie Bunker. Remember when Meathead said “you think everybody with glasses who’s intelligent is a queer!” And Archie said “no, if you got glasses you’re a 4-eyes...a fag is a queer.”
Do you have a bunch of all in the family scripts lying around for your dialogue?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 13, 2019)

messy said:


> Is that a sentence?


That depends on you.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 13, 2019)

tenacious said:


> I'm sorry, there seems to be some confusion.  Which group do you see yourself as being in bubs?


Yup!  You’re a comedy connoisseur alright.  Lol!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 13, 2019)

tenacious said:


> I'm surprised more people don't point this out.  Can you imagine what would happen to Trumps numbers in migrant farm country if he really did close the boarder?
> 
> Honestly on this whole immigration topic, somebody wake me when congress is ready to stop play acting and actually trying and fix the problem.  Or at least explain why it's not a problem.  I'd be open to that also. But until then, all I see is political gridlock for as far as the eye can see.
> 
> And as far as the wall... my vote is we don't waste money on a walls across barren deserts or bridges no nowhere.


The wall was built long before the Russians put him in office.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 13, 2019)

By Katie Thomas and Katie Rogers


July 8, 2019
*A federal judge ruled on Monday that the Trump administration cannot force pharmaceutical companies to disclose the list price of their drugs in television ads, dealing a blow to one of the president’s most visible efforts to pressure drug companies to lower their prices.*

Judge Amit P. Mehta, of the United States District Court in the District of Columbia, ruled that the Department of Health and Human Services exceeded its regulatory authority by seeking to require all drugmakers to include in their television commercials the list price of any drug that costs more than $35 a month. The rule was to take effect this week.

With the 2020 presidential election race underway, the Trump administration has searched for ways to appeal to Americans burdened by the high cost of health care and prescription drugs.

The Affordable Care Act was once a reliable campaign trail villain for President Trump, but leading Republicans in Congress have become reluctant to revisit repealing the federal health care law. An appeals court in New Orleans on Tuesday is set to hear oral arguments on the constitutionality of Obamacare.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 13, 2019)

By George Reisman

There is a fundamental fact about the world that has profound implications for the supply of natural resources and for the relationship between production and economic activity on the one side and man’s environment on the other. This is the fact that the entire earth consists of solidly packed chemical elements. There is not a single cubic centimeter either on or within the earth that is not some chemical element or other, or some combination of chemical elements. Any scoop of earth, taken from anywhere, reveals itself upon analysis to be nothing but a mix of elements ranging from aluminum to zirconium. Measured from the upper reaches of its atmosphere 4,000 miles straight down to its center, the magnitude of the chemical elements constituting the earth is 260 billion cubic miles.

This enormous quantity of chemical elements is the supply of natural resources provided by nature. It is joined by all of the energy forces within and surrounding the earth, from the sun and the heat supplied by billions of cubic miles of molten iron at the earth’s core to the movement of the tectonic plates that form its crust, and the hurricanes and tornadoes that dot its surface.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 13, 2019)

By George Reisman

The supply of economically useable natural resources is always only a small fraction of the overall supply of natural resources provided by nature. With the exception of natural gas, even now, after more than two centuries of rapid economic progress, the total of the supply of minerals mined by man each year amounts to substantially less than 25 cubic miles. This is a rate that could be sustained for the next 100 million years before it amounted to something approaching 1 percent of the supply represented by the earth. (These estimates follow from such facts as that the total annual global production of oil, iron, coal, and aluminum, can be respectively fitted into spaces of 1.15, .14, .5, and .04 cubic miles, based on the number of units produced and the quantity that fits into one cubic meter. Natural gas production amounts to more than 600 cubic miles, but reduces to 1.1 cubic miles when liquefied.) Along the same lines, the entire supply of energy produced by the human race in a year is still far less than that generated by a single hurricane.

In view of such facts, it should not be surprising that the supply of economically useable natural resources is not something that is fixed and given and that man’s economic activities deplete. To the contrary, it is not only a very small fraction of the supply of natural resources provided by nature but a fraction that is capable of substantial _enlargement_for a considerable time to come. Mining operations could be carried on at 100 times their present scale for a million years and still claim less than 1 percent of the earth.

The supply of economically useable natural resources expands as man increases his knowledge of nature and his physical power over it. It expands as he advances in science and technology and improves and enlarges his supply of capital equipment.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 13, 2019)

HOUSE OF REPRESENTATIVES
Published 11 hours ago
Last Update 1 hour ago
*House Democratic Caucus rips AOC's chief of staff for criticizing lawmaker: 'Keep her name out of your mouth'*
By Victor Garcia, Adam Shaw | Fox News

Facebook
Twitter
Flipboard
Comments
Print
Email
Video


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 13, 2019)

messy said:


> Hey Archie Bunker. Remember when Meathead said “you think everybody with glasses who’s intelligent is a queer!” And Archie said “no, if you got glasses you’re a 4-eyes...a fag is a queer.”
> Do you have a bunch of all in the family scripts lying around for your dialogue?


That show was before my time, but sounds great and AB sounds like a great American.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 13, 2019)

NEWS JULY 12, 2019
*Kamala Harris makes a bizarre claim about the Kaepernick protest*
*"Many smart people have said it actually was not a thing"*

Photo by Spencer Platt/Getty Images

CARLOS GARCIA




Presidential candidate Sen. Kamala Harris (D-Calif.) claimed that the national anthem protest of former NFL quarterback Colin Kaepernick was exacerbated by Russian social media bots in an interview Friday.


Harris, who has experienced a surge in polling since the Democratic debates, made the comments while on a talk radio show.

"You know people have said if you look at, for example, the whole, remember the whole, the heat that ended up around the bend the knee and Colin Kaepernick?" she asked.

"Many smart people have said it actually was not a thing, the Russian bots started taking that on," Harris claimed.

"Do you feel like you're being targeted by Russian bots right now?" asked a radio host.

"Well we already know that," she confidently replied.

Harris was referring to a report that said Russian online efforts to meddle in the 2016 election included messages and memes from social media bots related to the Kaepernick protest.

Researchers told the Wall Street Journal that they identified more than 12,000 tweets about the NFL or the national anthem from accounts related to a Kremlin-backed online bot farm over numerous months during the controversy.

The claim from Harris that there would not have been a controversy without Russian encouragement appears to be an exaggeration of that report.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 13, 2019)

This is no joke, these people really think these are positive points.
Too Funny.
You people have no chance in 2020.






Attribution:
Sen. Kirsten Gillibrand
2020 Democrats shine: Gillibrand talks white privilege, Buttigieg releases 'Douglass Plan'
Jul 13, 2019 10:00am PDT by Laura Clawson, Daily Kos Staff





516
There are 20+ Democratic presidential candidates right now, and one of them will be our nominee. That means that even some of the more prominent candidates will be saying or doing great things that are slipping through the cracks of traditional media and social media. It means that almost everything the lesser-known candidates are doing will fall through cracks that are more like chasms.

Good stuff from Democrats deserves attention. Add to that the fact that we don’t all like every single one of the candidates, but that when the time comes, we’ll have to set that aside and get behind the nominee as our way to beat Donald Trump and start the long, hard task of fixing our country. And that’s where this round-up comes in. I’ll be looking for a strong moment from as many candidates as possible each week, be it a policy, a quote, a tweet, an action.

So without further ado …

*Kirsten Gillibrand* was asked about white privilege in the context of the opioid epidemic and industries leaving Youngstown, Ohio. She had a fantastic answer.

*Pete Buttigieg *released his Douglass Plan for “a comprehensive investment in the empowerment of Black America.”

*Kamala Harris* joined with Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez on a bill to help people with criminal records obtain housing.

*Bernie Sanders* wrote a _Fortune_ op-ed: “America is drowning in student debt. Here’s my plan to end it.”

*Beto O'Rourke* held an immigration roundtable at a refugee-owned coffee shop in Tennessee.

*Elizabeth Warren* unveiled a plan to boost clean energy production in the U.S.

*Joe Biden *vowed to end Trump’s family separation and Muslim ban policies.

*Jay Inslee* opposed the Enbridge Line 5 pipeline under the Great Lakes.

*Julián Castro* spoke out for workers at Station Casinos, whose owners are refusing to recognize their union.

*Eric Swalwell* dropped out of the race.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 13, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> This is no joke, these people really think these are positive points.
> Too Funny.
> You people have no chance in 2020.
> 
> ...



Idk...
Gillibrand put herself in contention to be in the running.  Both ties to NYC donors and the ability to win votes in right leaning rural NY.  I'll leave the right or wrong of it to someone else, but sure does seem like taking down the much like Al Frankin did her no favors. 

Biden's... pitch seem s pretty clear, if you liked Obama you will like Joe. 

O'Rourke...The thing is I just don't know how to take him.  Did he express any opinions at said roundtable meeting, or did he just listen to other people as he seems to like to do.  A noble trait, but somehow always deferring is starting to make him look small. 

Warren... I like Warren, and think she is smart.  But she's a bit far to the left of me. 

Sandars... stop me if you've heard this one before, but the thrill is gone...


----------



## tenacious (Jul 13, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You gotta admit.
> SJ timed that one like a champ.


idk... seems like Joe is always talking about gay men and monitoring them and their bathroom use.  So not sure I find the timing of his post all that exceptional?  Or at least no more or less exceptional then all the other times he's gotten engrossed on the topic of man love.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 13, 2019)

tenacious said:


> idk... seems like Joe is always talking about gay men and monitoring them and their bathroom use.  So not sure I find the timing of his post all that exceptional?  Or at least no more or less exceptional then all the other times he's gotten engrossed on the topic of man love.


So, tenacious and husker walk into the bathroom......


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 14, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You gotta admit.
> SJ timed that one like a champ.


It is cute how you coddle lil joe.


----------



## espola (Jul 14, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It is cute how you coddle lil joe.


The plumber used to be an interesting debater, but not since he has lost his soul.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 14, 2019)

espola said:


> The plumber used to be an interesting debater, but not since he has lost his soul.


He's gone full blown troll. Like a guy I know said about his maga hat, "I like wearing it in public cuz it pisses people off" . . . and that's all there is to it. They feel like somebody now.


----------



## espola (Jul 14, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He's gone full blown troll. Like a guy I know said about his maga hat, "I like wearing it in public cuz it pisses people off" . . . and that's all there is to it. They feel like somebody now.


They remind of guys who wear their shorts so low that their ass cracks are showing.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 14, 2019)

*The Arrogance And The Ignorance *
Derek Hunter | Jul 14, 2019 7:30 AM






_Source: AP Photo/Andrew Harnik_

Separately, arrogance and ignorance are some of humanity’s worst traits. Together, when coupled with power, they achieve “weapon-grade stupid” status. This is the marinade of the “gang of four,” the “progressive” Congresswomen – Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez, Ayanna Pressley, Rashida Tlaib, and Ilhan Omar –  who I’d accuse of having exponentially more social media followers than accomplishments, but it’s impossible to multiply by zero. This week we witnessed why those two traits together are such a problem for Democrats, and it was hilarious.

Individually, the Gang of Four have strung together an uninterrupted string of gaffes, stupid statements, and racist comments that would humiliate your average teenager. But what they possess individually is nothing compared what happens when they come together, they manage the mathematical impossibility of a collective IQ drop.

When they were spending their time attacking Republicans, Democrats weren’t bothered. What’s an embarrassing anti-Semitic comment or quoting a Nazi sympathizer (of having your chief of staff wearing a shirt glorifying a Nazi collaborator, as AOC’s did) when their vitriol is directed toward Republicans? Sycophantic journalists, who use their preferred nickname “The Squad,” either ignored or defended these “misunderstandings.” It’s all fun and games when your enemies are taking all the fire.

But Frankenstein’s monster always returns to the castle and destroys it.

As if to prove karma is real, the Gang is now firing down the Democratic Party’s trench. After years of Democratic establishment sitting in the castle, laughing as their social justice warriors burned the town below, they’re now in the castle setting fire to everything.

Nancy Pelosi tried to keep things calm, but you can’t control the liberal mob, even when you created it. Years of indoctrinating people to believe they’re victims, that racism is everywhere and systemic, has consequences.

After imploring Democrats to keep their disagreements private, to handle them like adults, the Gang of Four accused her of racism. They don’t believe it, but it’s their default response to anyone challenging them.

“When these comments first started, I kind of thought that she was keeping the progressive flank at more of an arm’s distance in order to protect more moderate members, which I understood,” AOC said. “But the persistent singling out … it got to a point where it was just outright disrespectful … the explicit singling out of newly elected women of color.”

AOC tried to deny she’s called her party’s leader a racist, but it’s clear her compulsion caused her to do just that. The other Gang members followed suit. But when you go after the queen, you’d better not miss. And they missed.

People don’t realize it, but the House of Representatives is anything but representative. There are 435 Members, but only a handful matter to any degree, and none matter more than the Speaker. The number of TV hits, glowing profiles, and Twitter followers someone has does not change that simple fact, no matter what people see in a movie or TV show.

The Gang of Four seems to think they run the show, or at least should. They are the worst stereotypes of millennials.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 14, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It is cute how you coddle lil joe.





espola said:


> The plumber used to be an interesting debater, but not since he has lost his soul.





Hüsker Dü said:


> He's gone full blown troll. Like a guy I know said about his maga hat, "I like wearing it in public cuz it pisses people off" . . . and that's all there is to it. They feel like somebody now.





espola said:


> They remind of guys who wear their shorts so low that their ass cracks are showing.


Two of my biggest fans.


----------



## espola (Jul 14, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Two of my biggest fans.


Do you have your MAGA hat on and your plumber's crack showing already so early in the morning?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 14, 2019)

DAILYWIRE.COM
*‘NOT A TYPO’: Democrat Poll Shows What Voters Think Of Omar, Ocasio-Cortez*





Getty Images: Aurora Samperio/Bastiaan Slabbers 



By RYAN SAAVEDRA 
 @REALSAAVEDRA 
July 14, 2019 
 237.5k views
A new internal Democrat poll in swing districts released on Sunday showed that socialist Reps. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez (D-NY) and Ilhan Omar (D-MN) are extremely unpopular and that they may cost the Democratic Party the presidency and the House in 2020.




Duration 0:38
Ocasio-Cortez Fires Back At Trump: 'The Country I Come From...Is The United States'



"Ocasio-Cortez was recognized by 74% of voters in the poll; 22% had a favorable view," Axios reported. "Rep. Ilhan Omar of Minnesota — another member of The Squad — was recognized by 53% of the voters; 9% (not a typo) had a favorable view."

"Socialism was viewed favorably by 18% of the voters and unfavorably by 69%," Axios added, whereas "capitalism was 56% favorable; 32% unfavorable."

The firm that conducted the poll gave the results to Axios on the condition that it not be named because it works "with all parts of the party."

A top Democrat involved in the 2020 congressional races told Axios: "If all voters hear about is AOC, it could put the [House] majority at risk. he's getting all the news and defining everyone else’s races. Socialism is toxic to these voters."


The poll's results match numerous other polls that have been taken on Ocasio-Cortez and socialism.

A June poll from inside Ocasio-Cortez's district found:



They don’t like her. She has a more than 2:1 ratio of unfavorable (50.88%) to favorable (21.37%) in public opinion.
They don’t trust her. Only 10.75% thought she had their best interests in mind in quashing the Amazon deal – 32.60% said she didn’t.
They don’t want her. 33.44% are ready to vote against her, and only 13.30% would vote for her.
"A Quinnipiac poll released on Thursday morning found that 23 percent of Americans had a favorable view of the member of Congress, while 36 percent had an unfavorable view — a -13 overall approval rating," Vox reported in March. "This new poll isn’t a one-off finding. Three prior surveys — one in January from Morning Consult, one in February from Fox, and a third in mid-March from Gallup — all found that more Americans had negative views of AOC than had positive ones."

A NBC News/Wall Street Journal poll from March found that, of socialism in general, "only 18% of respondents approved, while 50% of respondents disapproved."


----------



## nononono (Jul 14, 2019)

*AOC and Ilhan should Mud Wrestle for " Voter " viewership....*


----------



## messy (Jul 14, 2019)

Thank God for Trump. He will unite them.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 14, 2019)

*Kirsten Gillibrand: ‘I Have Benefited Because of My Whiteness’*





Michael Loccisano/Getty Images
KYLE MORRIS14 Jul 20191,184
2:42
*Democrat presidential hopeful Sen. Kirsten Gillibrand (NY) spoke to supporters at the Netroots Nation organizing conference in Philadelphia last week where she discussed the “enormous amounts of white privilege” she has experienced.*

“A community has been left behind for generations because of the color of their skin,” Gillibrand stated to the small crowd of supporters. “Institutional racism is real.”

Gillibrand went on to discuss what she believed to be institutional racism against black mothers during child birth, claiming that they are less likely to live through a complicated childbirth than white women.

Speaking to Daily Mail afterwards, Gillibrand expounded on the remarks she made at the forum.

“There is a deference that is given to whiteness in society today. And, you see it all the time,” Gillibrand told Daily Mail.

Gillibrand also discussed one of her black staffers and said she watches “how she’s treated” when they travel together.

“I travel with a woman who’s black, I watch how she’s treated when we walk into a hotel room, into a hotel to check in. I watch how she’s treated in a restaurant. I watch how whether the person who’s taking her order listens to her order and gets it right,” Gillibrand said.

“I’ve sat with black Americans, and they’re literally not listened to,” Gillibrand added.

Asked by Daily Mail whether she had benefited from being a white woman, Gillibrand responded, “Absolutely.”

“I don’t think you can overstate the reality of institutional racism in society today,” Gillibrand stated. “I really don’t think you can overstate it. It is so prevalent. It is in healthcare, it is in education, it’s in the economy, it’s in the criminal justice system.”

Describing an incident where she was driving down the wrong side of the street, Gillibrand said a police officer asked her if she needed assistance. She then went on to discuss how she believes the situation would have been handled if she were a black person.

‘If I was a black woman, or God forbid a black man, he would not only pull me out of that car, he might arrest me. I could be shot,” Gillibrand claimed.

Gillibrand also claimed she has a “comprehensive approach” to address systemic racism.

According to the Daily Mail, Gillibrand was “asked specifically” how she had benefited in her career from being a white woman.

“I am certain I have been. I’m certain of it,” Gillibrand responded. “I think you know disproportionately that black and brown people have less economic opportunity. Just look at the pay gap.”

“The fact that white women earn more than black women, earn more than Latinas,” Gillibrand added. “It’s in the pay that I receive, so the truth is yes, I have benefited because of my whiteness, and that’s just a fact.”


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 14, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Kirsten Gillibrand: ‘I Have Benefited Because of My Whiteness’*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder if Stephen Curry benefited from his whiteness.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 14, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *The Arrogance And The Ignorance *
> Derek Hunter | Jul 14, 2019 7:30 AM
> 
> 
> ...


They’re sorting out that racist party.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 14, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I wonder if Stephen Curry benefited from his whiteness.


Maybe about the same as Obama.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 15, 2019)

*Uh-Oh, Joe! Democratic Rivals Catch On To The Fact You And Obama Deported Millions Of Illegal Aliens *
Timothy Meads | Jul 14, 2019 11:02 AM





_Source: AP Photo/Rick Bowme_

Poor Joe Biden. The career politician simply cannot catch a break from progressives on the 2020 Democratic primary presidential campaign trail. The latest thorn in Biden's side stems from his years serving under his "best friend" President Barack Obama. It is somewhat of an odd fact, but President Trump's immediate predecessor actually deported more individuals than he has so far at this point in office. Sadly, for Biden however, the progressives are now calling for what is tantamount to open borders. Thus they are turning even on the former Messiah of the Democratic Party due to his enforcement of immigration law and saying that Biden must answer for the actions Obama office took. 

As pointed out by the RNC's Steve Guest, Mayor Bill de Blasio slammed Biden on CNN today saying that he "absolutely" should explain why the United States deported millions of illegal aliens when he was vice president. The answer, of course, for conservatives is pretty simple -- they were here illegally. But, Democrats, in their ever desire to inch increasingly more leftist, now believe it racist to deport any illegal alien.

As Politico reported this week , progressives around the country have already said Biden needs to take responsibility for his actions.

via Poltico:

“Biden needs to be accountable,” said Joe Enriquez Henry, vice president of the Midwestern region of League of United Latin American Citizens, which is meeting for its annual convention in Milwaukee this week. “Biden needs to make it clear, if he wants to be president, that he has compassion and understanding and he needs to ask for forgiveness.”

Biden, for his part,  has defended the deportation of 3 million individuals by saying that "Barack has been one heck of a job


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 16, 2019)

Joe Biden, Dazed and Confused, Promises If You Like Your Health Insurance, You Can Keep Your Health Insurance

Posted at 11:00 pm on July 15, 2019 by Bonchie

_ 







You may recall back in 2009 when former President Obama proclaimed that “If you like your healthcare plan, you can keep it.” Because the media felt the need to fluff the former President at all times, that obvious fib went nearly unchecked outside of right-wing sources for nearly five years. Politifact even dutifully gave it a “half true” rating twice. But by 2013, as Obamacare finally kicked in fully, they finally saw the light and rated it their “lie of the year.”




_


----------



## tenacious (Jul 17, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Joe Biden, Dazed and Confused, Promises If You Like Your Health Insurance, You Can Keep Your Health Insurance
> 
> Posted at 11:00 pm on July 15, 2019 by Bonchie
> 
> ...


Right... and so you're going to vote for Trump.  lol
But I guess in your defense, this is how they are telling you to think over there in rightwing Lala Land...


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 17, 2019)

Looks like AOC will have to fight for her political life. I'm guessing she is a one a done, ousted by a conservative women of color. 

On another note , liberals are going after Chris Pratt, calling him a racist because of the shirt he wore. TDS...


----------



## tenacious (Jul 17, 2019)

This one's for my fellow Dems.  I do declare, this sounds an awful lot like what I've been saying in here for a while now. 
Trump has been such and ineffective leader that the race is Democrats to lose.  And yet... somehow the more we hear from the Democratic Presidential candidates, the more you have to wonder if those boneheads will prove capable either. 





> *‘Trump’s Going to Get Re-elected, Isn’t He?’*
> https://www.nytimes.com/2019/07/16/opinion/trump-2020.html
> 
> I’m struck at how many people have come up to me recently and said, “Trump’s going to get re-elected, isn’t he?” And in each case, when I drilled down to ask why, I bumped into the Democratic presidential debates in June. I think a lot of Americans were shocked by some of the things they heard there. I was.
> ...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 17, 2019)

tenacious said:


> This one's for my fellow Dems.  I do declare, this sounds an awful lot like what I've been saying in here for a while now.
> Trump has been such and ineffective leader that the race is Democrats to lose.  And yet... somehow the more we hear from the Democratic Presidential candidates, the more you have to wonder if those boneheads will prove capable either.


deja vu


----------



## espola (Jul 17, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Looks like AOC will have to fight for her political life. I'm guessing she is a one a done, ousted by a conservative women of color.
> 
> On another note , liberals are going after Chris Pratt, calling him a racist because of the shirt he wore. TDS...


https://sunnysidepost.com/ocasio-cortez-viewed-favorably-by-majority-of-voters-in-her-district-poll


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 17, 2019)

espola said:


> https://sunnysidepost.com/ocasio-cortez-viewed-favorably-by-majority-of-voters-in-her-district-poll


I wonder what that poll would look like now. I also wonder what that majority looks like... 52 % out of 600 some voters?Same place took a poll and found that 75% of NYs thought that Amazon pulling out of NY hurt the state. Same place took a poll and found that President Obamas ranking amongst presidents has fallen amongst New Yorkers...


----------



## espola (Jul 17, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> I wonder what that poll would look like now. I also wonder what that majority looks like... 52 % out of 600 some voters?Same place took a poll and found that 75% of NYs thought that Amazon pulling out of NY hurt the state. Same place took a poll and found that President Obamas ranking amongst presidents has fallen amongst New Yorkers...


She got 78% in her election from New York 14th Congressional district.  14 has been overwhelmingly Democratic for decades (70% or better).

Save yourself further embarrassment and do some research --

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_York's_14th_congressional_district


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 17, 2019)

espola said:


> She got 78% in her election from New York 14th Congressional district.  14 has been overwhelmingly Democratic for decades (70% or better).
> 
> Save yourself further embarrassment and do some research --
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_York's_14th_congressional_district


Your an idiot who believes everything the liberal media says. How many votes did she get again. Not percentage.. how many. Idiot...


----------



## espola (Jul 17, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Your an idiot who believes everything the liberal media says. How many votes did she get again. Not percentage.. how many. Idiot...


Almost 6 times many as the Republican who ran against her.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 17, 2019)

espola said:


> Almost 6 times many as the Republican who ran against her.


Are you really that stupid... sorry. That's an obvious yes. 

Hard to believe that thete was a time that I thought you were semi-intelligent but hey, I admit when I'm wrong and I was way wrong on that one.

But I'll give you credit. Whenever you lnow thay you're wrong you play this little game and all it does is show what an idiot you are... man it must suck to be you.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 17, 2019)

espola said:


> https://sunnysidepost.com/ocasio-cortez-viewed-favorably-by-majority-of-voters-in-her-district-poll


Sunny side post huh?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 17, 2019)

espola said:


> She got 78% in her election from New York 14th Congressional district.  14 has been overwhelmingly Democratic for decades (70% or better).
> 
> Save yourself further embarrassment and do some research --
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_York's_14th_congressional_district


Wikipedia huh?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 17, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Your an idiot who believes everything the liberal media says.


obvi


----------



## espola (Jul 17, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Are you really that stupid... sorry. That's an obvious yes.
> 
> Hard to believe that thete was a time that I thought you were semi-intelligent but hey, I admit when I'm wrong and I was way wrong on that one.
> 
> But I'll give you credit. Whenever you lnow thay you're wrong you play this little game and all it does is show what an idiot you are... man it must suck to be you.


What did I get wrong?


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 17, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> deja vu


These same guys will be crying again because the Dems failed to defeat who they call the worst President pf our time. 

On a better note I got my 66' back on the road! Need to find an old school.wooden roof rack now to finish it up the look..


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 17, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Are you really that stupid... sorry. That's an obvious yes.
> 
> Hard to believe that thete was a time that I thought you were semi-intelligent but hey, I admit when I'm wrong and I was way wrong on that one.
> 
> But I'll give you credit. Whenever you lnow thay you're wrong you play this little game and all it does is show what an idiot you are... man it must suck to be you.


OBVI


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 17, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> These same guys will be crying again because the Dems failed to defeat who they call the worst President pf our time.
> 
> On a better note I got my 66' back on the road! Need to find an old school.wooden roof rack now to finish it up the look..


These candidates are all as bad or worse than Hillary and Trump has a head start.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 17, 2019)

espola said:


> What did I get wrong?


Sorry, chased you down the rabbit hole already and that was my fault.

Your an idiot and always will be. Sucks to be you..


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 17, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> These candidates are all as bad or worse than Hillary and Trump has a head start.


At least , I can't believe I'm saying this, TD has a clue. Espola is just a delusional old man who has nothing better to do with his time....


----------



## espola (Jul 17, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Sorry, chased you down the rabbit hole already and that was my fault.
> 
> Your an idiot and always will be. Sucks to be you..


Do you know the difference between your, you're and yore?


----------



## espola (Jul 17, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> At least , I can't believe I'm saying this, TD has a clue. Espola is just a delusional old man who has nothing better to do with his time....


Delusional about what?


----------



## espola (Jul 18, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Are you really that stupid... sorry. That's an obvious yes.
> 
> Hard to believe that thete was a time that I thought you were semi-intelligent but hey, I admit when I'm wrong and I was way wrong on that one.
> 
> But I'll give you credit. Whenever you lnow thay you're wrong you play this little game and all it does is show what an idiot you are... man it must suck to be you.


It appears that you believe that a congresswoman elected from a historically-overwhelmingly-Democratic district will somehow lose support when she is attacked by the most-hated-by-Democrats President in American history.

So who's the idiot?


----------



## tenacious (Jul 18, 2019)

espola said:


> It appears that you believe that a congresswoman elected from a historically-overwhelmingly-Democratic district will somehow lose support when she is attacked by the most-hated-by-Democrats President in American history.
> 
> So who's the idiot?


Microphone drop-
It's posts like this one, that make you one of my favorite posters E.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 18, 2019)

espola said:


> It appears that you believe that a congresswoman elected from a historically-overwhelmingly-Democratic district will somehow lose support when she is attacked by the most-hated-by-Democrats President in American history.
> 
> So who's the idiot?


t knows he can't run on, "promises made promises kept" as those who would have been helped know its not true. Coal miners, those in need of healthcare/affordable prescription drugs, the auto industry, those interested in a stronger America on the world stage, a better deal with Iran, drain the swamp, infrastructure, basically all those people who know when they are being lied to.


----------



## espola (Jul 18, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> t knows he can't run on, "promises made promises kept" as those who would have been helped know its not true. Coal miners, those in need of healthcare/affordable prescription drugs, the auto industry, those interested in a stronger America on the world stage, a better deal with Iran, drain the swamp, infrastructure, basically all those people who know when they are being lied to.


I found out during my bachelor days that some people want and expect to be lied to because that is what happened to them in their happiest days.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 18, 2019)

espola said:


> It appears that you believe that a congresswoman elected from a historically-overwhelmingly-Democratic district will somehow lose support when she is attacked by the most-hated-by-Democrats President in American history.
> 
> So who's the idiot?


Where did I post that? 

You're still the idiot. And proving it every day...


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 18, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Microphone drop-
> It's posts like this one, that make you one of my favorite posters E.


So a mic drop for Espola for redponding to my post with a lie? 

It ain't that hard to follow along and figure out that your hero is lost, again. But maybe expecting any of you to actually understand whats being posted is asking too much.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 18, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Looks like AOC will have to fight for her political life. I'm guessing she is a one a done, ousted by a *conservative women of color.*





espola said:


> It appears that you believe that a congresswoman elected from a historically-overwhelmingly-Democratic district will somehow lose support when she is attacked by the most-hated-by-Democrats President in American history.
> 
> So who's the idiot?


Unless President Trump suddenly turned into a black woman your are as clueless as ever. That goes for @tenacious as well. 

Two idiots, make that three when you add the Drunken Rat. Lol!!!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 18, 2019)

espola said:


> It appears that you believe that a congresswoman elected from a historically-overwhelmingly-Democratic district will somehow lose support when she is attacked by the most-hated-by-Democrats President in American history.
> 
> So who's the idiot?


Lol!  Got the prediction bug again.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 18, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Microphone drop-
> It's posts like this one, that make you one of my favorite posters E.


Get a room you two.  Make sure the twins are asleep first.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 18, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Lol!  Got the prediction bug again.


Espola must read multiple post and gets confused, that's the only logical explanation. That and he's old and has lost most of his cognitive skills. Then you have idiots like TD who jump in, totally clueless, to rescue the old fart. Says more about TD and his lack of understanding then anything else. Lol!!!!


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 18, 2019)

espola said:


> Do you know the difference between your, you're and yore?


Atta boy Magoo..
When all else fails argue spelling, punctuation and proper word use...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 18, 2019)

t needs to project, deflect


Lion Eyes said:


> Atta boy Magoo..
> When all else fails argue spelling, punctuation and proper word use...


But you people claim to be so smart? Smarter than scientist, economist, 5th graders, funnier than comedy writers and beyond that way smarter than anyone left of Hitler.


----------



## nononono (Jul 18, 2019)

espola said:


> Do you know the difference between your, you're and yore?


*Do you know the difference between :*

*1. A Liar.*
*2. A Thief.*
*3. A Perv.*

*There isn't ....You've been accused of all three.*


----------



## tenacious (Jul 18, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Lol!  Got the prediction bug again.


Prediction?  haha... more like pointing out the obvious.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 18, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Do you know the difference between :*
> 
> *1. A Liar.*
> *2. A Thief.*
> ...


Of those three categories... how would you categorize grabbing a woman by her pussy, getting caught bragging about it on tape, and then denying it happened?  It goes in at least two of those three right? 

Asking for a friend...


----------



## tenacious (Jul 18, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Atta boy Magoo..
> When all else fails argue spelling, punctuation and proper word use...


Context, Lion Eyes.  Context.  
Sort of like Monty Python and the knight with no arms.  What do you do with someone who loses, but refuses to admit they lost?  Even when it's plain to everybody else.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 18, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Of those three categories... how would you categorize grabbing a woman by her pussy, getting caught bragging about it on tape, and then denying it happened?  It goes in at least two of those three right?
> 
> Asking for a friend...


Depends on what the meaning of "it" is.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 18, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Context, Lion Eyes.  Context.
> Sort of like Monty Python and the knight with no arms.  What do you do with someone who loses, but refuses to admit they lost?  Even when it's plain to everybody else.


You help them up and then tell them it was a good try.
-Giver-


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 18, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You help them up and then tell them it was a good try.
> -Giver-


. . . good try.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 18, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You help them up and then tell them it was a good try.
> -Giver-


Yeah... we should all come to full stops at stop signs.  And return packages that come to the wrong address.  

I mean as a big Trump supporter surely you must face these sorts of ethical quandries everyday.  Which brings me back to you being a Trump supporter offering, do the right thing, go to heaven advice.  It seems out of character...


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 18, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Yeah... we should all come to full stops at stop signs.  And return packages that come to the wrong address.
> 
> I mean as a big Trump supporter surely you must face these sorts of ethical quandries everyday.  Which brings me back to you being a Trump supporter offering, do the right thing, go to heaven advice.  It seems out of character...


#MAGA


----------



## tenacious (Jul 18, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Depends on what the meaning of "it" is.


I suppose the "it" in this case would be this:


----------



## tenacious (Jul 18, 2019)

tenacious said:


> I suppose the "it" in this case would be this:


You call this MAGA?  
Hmm...


----------



## tenacious (Jul 18, 2019)

It's funny how when you ask Trump supporters what Trump has done for them besides just juice the economy with massive deficit spending our kids will have to pay for... the conversation soon just becomes catch phrases.  

Trump I think it is objectively fair to say, has not been a good president.  Lots of debt.  Lots of partisanship.  Little innovation or progress in an meaningful category to speak of (not powered by deficit spending).


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 18, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> #MAGA


Make being an asshole acceptable again?


----------



## tenacious (Jul 18, 2019)

Damn it's gone quiet in here.  
Little pigs, little pigs... come out and play.


----------



## nononono (Jul 18, 2019)

QUOTE="tenacious, post: 276066, member: 757"

Of those three categories... 
*That fit a " posters " remarks/pictures on this and previous forums.......*

how would you categorize grabbing a woman by her pussy, 
*Is the category :*
*A class of Women.*
*A division of women.*
*A " shared interest " of women.*
*A " particular characteristic " of women.*
*What is it Tiny " T ".....*

getting caught bragging about it on tape, 
*ALL MEN BRAG ! It's our Nature !*

and then denying it happened?  
*Deny everything...*
*Admit nothing....*
*Divert the attention elsewhere....*

It goes in at least two of those three right? 
*Your quite the " Cuck " aren't you....*

Asking for a friend...
*The friend = YOU Tiny " T "*

/QUOTE

*What year were you castrated Tiny " T "......*


----------



## nononono (Jul 18, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Make being an asshole acceptable again?


*I saw your name on the I beam being fitted yesterday for the *
*new stadium....*

*I do believe it was signed like this :*

*" Dumb as a rock Rodent "*


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 18, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Damn it's gone quiet in here.
> Little pigs, little pigs... come out and play.


You're right. Once I pointed out that your bed buddy Espola was wrong, again, he went and hid. 

Remember: you love this guy. The old man who wants to know how you wip it out at the urinal. That's your hero...


----------



## espola (Jul 18, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> You're right. Once I pointed out that your bed buddy Espola was wrong, again, he went and hid.
> 
> Remember: you love this guy. The old man who wants to know how you wip it out at the urinal. That's your hero...


What was I wrong about?  Maybe you could take a poll.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 18, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Damn it's gone quiet in here.
> Little pigs, little pigs... come out and play.


Just say trans-queen three times lil joe will come a running.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 18, 2019)

espola said:


> What was I wrong about?  Maybe you could take a poll.


What was that about President Trump you claimed I posted again? Funny how how you go all derelict on the forum then claim ignorance.

Sucks to be you Magoo. .


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 18, 2019)

espola said:


> What was I wrong about?  Maybe you could take a poll.


Do you need Ratboy to read this to you or do you have your glasses handy?


↑Me:
Looks like AOC will have to fight for her political life. I'm guessing she is a one a done, ousted by a *conservative women of color.
*
↑You:
It appears that you believe that a congresswoman elected from a historically-overwhelmingly-Democratic district will somehow lose support when she is attacked by the most-hated-by-Democrats President in American history.



Me:
Unless President Trump suddenly turned into a black woman your are as clueless as ever. That goes for @tenacious as well. 

Two idiots, make that three when you add the Drunken Rat. Lol!!!

Maybe you needed your trifocals?


----------



## espola (Jul 18, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> What was that about President Trump you claimed I posted again? Funny how how you go all derelict on the forum then claim ignorance.
> 
> Sucks to be you Magoo. .


I can't read your mind.  You may find it helpful to be more factual.


----------



## espola (Jul 18, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Do you need Ratboy to read this to you or do you have your glasses handy?
> 
> 
> ↑Me:
> ...


I stand by what  posted.  However, I can't help you understand it -- that has to come from within.


----------



## nononono (Jul 18, 2019)

espola said:


> What was I wrong about?  Maybe you could take a pole.


*Oh my....Spola is propositioning again....*


----------



## nononono (Jul 18, 2019)

espola said:


> I can't read your mind.  You may find it helpful to be more factual.


*Spola said " factual "....*

*




*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 18, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Just say trans-queen three times lil joe will come a running.




Women in Vancouver Lose Their Businesses as a Man Tries to Legally Force Them Into Waxing His LadyScrotum

Posted at 8:07 pm on July 18, 2019 by Alex Parker

_ 










In British Columbia, small businesses are facing a gender-identity discrimination lawsuit brought by a man named Jessica Yaniv.

Jessica considers himself a lesbian, and he’s brought over a dozen complaints against women in the Vancouver area who perform female Brazilian bikini waxing but refused to wax his furry female sources of semen.

Five women under the gun are being represented by the Justice Centre for Constitutional Freedoms.

Very strange — women face the threat of being forced by the government to handle a man’s testicles.

Shouldn’t #MeToo have something to say about that?

Here’s the lesbian:




_


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 18, 2019)

espola said:


> I can't read your mind.  You may find it helpful to be more factual.


There it is again... your failing memory. 

Your just an idiot so I really don't care. Keep posting your lies. Your an idiot and it sucks to be you old man...


----------



## espola (Jul 18, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> There it is again... your failing memory.
> 
> Your just an idiot so I really don't care. Keep posting your lies. Your an idiot and it sucks to be you old man...


Have you ever asked yourself why it is you have become such a bitter person?


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 18, 2019)

espola said:


> Have you ever asked yourself why it is you have become such a bitter person?


Just in your eyes.. and that's fine with me. I'd rather be bitter then an idiot like you. 

Gotta suck to be you Magoo...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 18, 2019)

nutters are aggrieved, bitter and always acting the victim.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 19, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Prediction?  haha... more like pointing out the obvious.


That’s what I meant.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 19, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> nutters are aggrieved, bitter and always acting the victim.


Tired of being t-bagged, so you speak.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 19, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> That’s what I meant.


Glad you finally figured it out amigo...


----------



## tenacious (Jul 19, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> nutters are aggrieved, bitter and always acting the victim.


Yes... lots of angry teeth gnashing and woo-as-meessss going on in here.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 19, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Yes... lots of angry teeth gnashing and woo-as-meessss going on in here.


The vast majority of that is coming from the left and most of it started in November 2016...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 19, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> The vast majority of that is coming from the left and most of it started in November 2016...


The left is riled up about one man, the one that has you and your fellow nutters all riled up about everyone else.


----------



## Torros (Jul 19, 2019)

espola said:


> Have you ever asked yourself why it is you have become such a bitter person?


You should be asking yourself the same question plus:

How did I become so pathetic? Why am I viewed as such a joke?

Just browsed through some other post and man are you getting torn up by the other posters! You should ask yourself why.

Well I've been in here too long. Gotta go wash the stench off.


----------



## espola (Jul 19, 2019)

Torros said:


> You should be asking yourself the same question plus:
> 
> How did I become so pathetic? Why am I viewed as such a joke?
> 
> ...


Torn up by whom?  Izzy and 4nos?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 19, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The left is riled up about one man, the one that has you and your fellow nutters all riled up about everyone else.


I'm not riled up as much as I am annoyed..
Mostly from one guy...you ya ignorant piece of shit.
Ignoring facts, lumping folks in to catagories and whining like a three year old is annoying.
Your not annoying because you're a Democrat, you're annoying because you're a parroting, ignorant whore.
Just like Trump in many ways...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 19, 2019)

espola said:


> Torn up by whom?  Izzy and 4nos?


Those two, and their pals, attempt to snatch victory from the jaws of their own bitter failures. Only an idiot would miss that fact . . . saying it doesn't make it so.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 19, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> I'm not riled up as much as I am annoyed..
> Mostly from one guy...you ya ignorant piece of shit.
> Ignoring facts, lumping folks in to catagories and whining like a three year old is annoying.
> Your not annoying because you're a Democrat, you're annoying because you're a parroting, ignorant whore.
> Just like Trump in many ways...


Yeah, lol, coming from the guy that can't show his work . . . talk about attempting to snatch a victory from the jaws of your own bitter defeat, personified. Lol, look in the mirror projection boy! Hilarious! Pitiful . . .


----------



## Torros (Jul 19, 2019)

espola said:


> Torn up by whom?  Izzy and 4nos?


Do you only post in the Off Topic area?

You have quickly become the butt of the joke here on the forum, haven't you. But that's appears to be old news. Say hi to JaP for me.


----------



## Torros (Jul 19, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Those two, and their pals, attempt to snatch victory from the jaws of their own bitter failures. Only an idiot would miss that fact . . . saying it doesn't make it so.


Another attempt to be relevant? You're about as cluless as they come Rat Patrol. Maybe, just maybe if you pulled your head out of your ass you would have figured out the part about "other", as in other threads on other subjects. If you read Espolas " other" post you will see how he is viewed outside your sheltered, priviledged view of the forum. 

But ignore my post and takes. I'm just little hispanic man who, thanks to guys like you and Espola, no longer claim the left as my political leanings. Keep up the good work! Your help in getting President Trump four more years will not go unrewarded!


----------



## espola (Jul 19, 2019)

Torros said:


> Do you only post in the Off Topic area?
> 
> You have quickly become the butt of the joke here on the forum, haven't you. But that's appears to be old news. Say hi to JaP for me.


No, I don't feel that I am the butt of any joke here, despite how hard you have been trying.  As a matter of fact, I get public encouragement in the form of positive ratings here that I appreciate, and I laugh at the occasional bursts of negative ratings from people who seem nothing better to do in the middle of the night than to go on campaigns of dumping "Dumb" on my posts.  I also get positive private messages from the "Conversations" channel of this forum, from people who know me on Facebook, and from some who know my email address.  

Please continue, all of you.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 19, 2019)

espola said:


> No, I don't feel that I am the butt of any joke here, despite how hard you have been trying.  As a matter of fact, I get public encouragement in the form of positive ratings here that I appreciate, and I laugh at the occasional bursts of negative ratings from people who seem nothing better to do in the middle of the night than to go on campaigns of dumping "Dumb" on my posts.  I also get positive private messages from the "Conversations" channel of this forum, from people who know me on Facebook, and from some who know my email address.
> 
> Please continue, all of you.


Again, the pee-nutter gallery say a lot of things that they never back up. They are desperate liars, pitiful really, that find each other in places like this and t rallies where they can be racist, xenophobic, bigoted buffoons together and back each others lunacy. They are lied to, then tell the lies to each other and get frustrated when others butt in with facts and truth they know nothing about and don't want to.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 19, 2019)

espola said:


> *No, I don't feel that I am the butt of any joke here, *


Lol! It doesn't matter what you feel.. an alcoholic doesn't feel like they have a problem. Take a look at who runs to your defense on here... a drunken rat and a guy who wants to protects perverts. 

I wonder if your friends knew what a creep you where if they would be so supporting.... thanks for the laughs!!!!


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 19, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> pee-nutter .


Digging deep into your vocabulary for that one...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 19, 2019)

Torros said:


> Do you only post in the Off Topic area?
> 
> You have quickly become the butt of the joke here on the forum, haven't you. But that's appears to be old news. Say hi to JaP for me.


Quickly? He has been it since I have been around, 6 years.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 19, 2019)

Torros said:


> Another attempt to be relevant? You're about as cluless as they come Rat Patrol. Maybe, just maybe if you pulled your head out of your ass you would have figured out the part about "other", as in other threads on other subjects. If you read Espolas " other" post you will see how he is viewed outside your sheltered, priviledged view of the forum.
> 
> But ignore my post and takes. I'm just little hispanic man who, thanks to guys like you and Espola, no longer claim the left as my political leanings. Keep up the good work! Your help in getting President Trump four more years will not go unrewarded!


Funny you should say that, I wasn’t really a huge trump fan until the left started and kept lying about the man.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 19, 2019)

Torros said:


> Another attempt to be relevant? You're about as cluless as they come Rat Patrol. Maybe, just maybe if you pulled your head out of your ass you would have figured out the part about "other", as in other threads on other subjects. If you read Espolas " other" post you will see how he is viewed outside your sheltered, priviledged view of the forum.
> 
> But ignore my post and takes. I'm just little hispanic man who, thanks to guys like you and Espola, no longer claim the left as my political leanings. Keep up the good work! Your help in getting President Trump four more years will not go unrewarded!


The only people who ever call me a racist are rich white liberals who look down their nose at me because I actually work for a living.
My wife is of Mexican heritage, and a YUGE Trump supporter like me.
#MAGA
#KAG


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 19, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The only people who ever call me a racist are rich white liberals who look down their nose at me because I actually work for a living.
> My wife is of Mexican heritage, and a YUGE Trump supporter like me.
> #MAGA
> #KAG


You then condone caging babies, letting them be sick without help, letting them stay in soiled diapers for days. You are either a heartless bastard, uninformed, stupid, inherently evil or a racist, you choose.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 19, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The only people who ever call me a racist are rich white liberals who look down their nose at me because I actually work for a living.
> My wife is of Mexican heritage, and a YUGE Trump supporter like me.
> #MAGA
> #KAG


Trump has shown who he is now so have you.


----------



## messy (Jul 19, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The only people who ever call me a racist are rich white liberals who look down their nose at me because I actually work for a living.
> My wife is of Mexican heritage, and a YUGE Trump supporter like me.
> #MAGA
> #KAG


Sounds like somebody has a complex...
Any examples you can give us of rich white liberals who look down their nose at you for that specific reason?


----------



## tenacious (Jul 19, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The only people who ever call me a racist are rich white liberals who look down their nose at me because I actually work for a living.
> My wife is of Mexican heritage, and a YUGE Trump supporter like me.
> #MAGA
> #KAG


This sort of reminds me of someone saying... well most shark attacks happen in less then 5 ft of water... so in less then 5ft of water is where most sharks must live.

Perhaps the issue is when you talk politics and say racist stuff... you tend to do it with other white rich people?


----------



## tenacious (Jul 19, 2019)

Torros said:


> Do you only post in the Off Topic area?
> 
> You have quickly become the butt of the joke here on the forum, haven't you. But that's appears to be old news. Say hi to JaP for me.


Funny how much like multi you sound Torros. Let me guess, your kids play on the same team?


----------



## Torros (Jul 19, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Funny how much like multi you sound Torros. Let me guess, your kids play on the same team?


Time to make up your mind TD. First you said I sound like Lion Eyes and now its Multi Sport. Maybe in a few months you'll say I sound like AFF. Pick one and stick to it.


----------



## messy (Jul 19, 2019)

tenacious said:


> This sort of reminds me of someone saying... well most shark attacks happen in less then 5 ft of water... so in less then 5ft of water is where most sharks must live.
> 
> Perhaps the issue is when you talk politics and say racist stuff... to tend to do with other white rich people?


It’s that and the pretentious pseudo-scientific BS he blabs. Graphs and everything!
People respect a working man. Proud and humble at the same time. Nobody respects the guy who acts like he knows more than the world’s respected economists and climatologists while humble-bragging about being just a simple uneducated plumber.


----------



## espola (Jul 19, 2019)

messy said:


> It’s that and the pretentious pseudo-scientific BS he blabs. Graphs and everything!
> People respect a working man. Proud and humble at the same time. Nobody respects the guy who acts like he knows more than the world’s respected economists and climatologists while humble-bragging about being just a simple uneducated plumber.


Battering down his BS keeps me interested in the topic.  He's a giver.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 19, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You then condone caging babies, letting them be sick without help, letting them stay in soiled diapers for days. You are either a heartless bastard, uninformed, stupid, inherently evil or a racist, you choose.


Are they U.S citizens?
Are they tax payers?
Are they criminals?
What race are they and don’t say human.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 19, 2019)

espola said:


> Battering down his BS keeps me interested in the topic.  He's a giver.


I’ve watched you in the twins give quite a bit of laughter.  Please continue.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 19, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You then condone caging babies, letting them be sick without help, letting them stay in soiled diapers for days. You are either a heartless bastard, uninformed, stupid, inherently evil or a racist, you choose.


Too bad they didn’t listen to Obama about bringing their kids to the entry.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 19, 2019)

messy said:


> Sounds like somebody has a complex...
> Any examples you can give us of rich white liberals who look down their nose at you for that specific reason?





messy said:


> It’s that and the pretentious pseudo-scientific BS he blabs. Graphs and everything!
> People respect a working man. Proud and humble at the same time. Nobody respects the guy who acts like he knows more than the world’s respected economists and climatologists while humble-bragging about being just a simple uneducated plumber.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 19, 2019)

tenacious said:


> This sort of reminds me of someone saying... well most shark attacks happen in less then 5 ft of water... so in less then 5ft of water is where most sharks must live.
> 
> Perhaps the issue is when you talk politics and say racist stuff... to tend to do with other white rich people?


You people?
Because you people are the only people who ever say that shit to me.
And, you never say it to my face.


----------



## espola (Jul 19, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You people?
> Because you people are the only people who ever say that shit to me.
> And, you never say it to my face.


Prpfessional advice - If you don't want the people here to call you a racist, don't act like one.  Supporting t no matter how racist his actions are, and pumping out MAGA cheers at every opportunity are going to get you labeled.

Just trying to help.  Where should I send the bill?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 19, 2019)

espola said:


> Prpfessional advice - If you don't want the people here to call you a racist, don't act like one.  Supporting t no matter how racist his actions are, and pumping out MAGA cheers at every opportunity are going to get you labeled.
> 
> Just trying to help.  Where should I send the bill?


#MAGA
#KAG


----------



## espola (Jul 19, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> #MAGA
> #KAG


q.e.d.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 19, 2019)

espola said:


> q.e.d.


#QED


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 19, 2019)

espola said:


> Prpfessional advice - If you don't want the people here to call you a racist, don't act like one.  Supporting t no matter how racist his actions are, and pumping out MAGA cheers at every opportunity are going to get you labeled.
> 
> Just trying to help.  Where should I send the bill?


Racism is all in your head.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 19, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Racism is all in your head.


So simple.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 19, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Are they U.S citizens?
> Are they tax payers?
> Are they criminals?
> What race are they and don’t say human.


Fuck off nazi


----------



## espola (Jul 19, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> #QED


Your hero is a lying racist.  That makes you a racist sucker.


----------



## messy (Jul 19, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 5098


That’s a worshipful shot you had on hand, Joe...but I find Melania considerably more manly.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 20, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Racism is all in your head.


Plenty of room in there.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 20, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Fuck off nazi


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 20, 2019)

messy said:


> That’s a worshipful shot you had on hand, Joe...but I find Melania considerably more manly.


You sure about that?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 20, 2019)

__
_
Elizabeth Warren’s 2020 Lunge Gets Abruptly Interrupted by a Question of Her American Indian ‘Honesty’

Posted at 9:12 pm on July 19, 2019 by Alex Parker

 

[Screenshot from GOP War Room, 










In March, I covered Elizabeth Warren blaming her family for making her think she was an American Indian.

What if they’d told her she was Chinese?

Did they not have mirrors in Oklahoma? Or Massachusetts? Or anywhere else she’s lived?

As reported by Fox, on Thursday at a town hall event in New Hampshire, the idea resurfaced. A woman inquired of the 2020 hopeful about “honesty” regarding her heritage:

“How do you overcome the bridge with voters like me who like you, who like your plans, who like what you have to say but I have concerns about your honesty?”

Elizabeth Radecic, who asked the question, explained that — as a mother to two black children — she’d grown to further appreciate Affirmative Action. Squaw Warren had, in Radecic’s view, disrespected such programs by claiming she was an Indian in order to snag a Harvard job.


Elizabeth W. tried to woke up in front of the crowd.






She also gave a nod to the DNC’s return to the days of segregation — there are only two races: white and non-white, now called “people of color.”

“ shouldn’t have done it. I am not a person of color. I am not a citizen of a tribe and I’ve apologized for any confusion over tribal sovereignty, tribal citizenship, and any harm caused by that.”

Oddly, the senator released DNA testing results not so long ago, which revealed she was as little a 1/1,024 American Indian (more here).

Somehow, that proved she was a descendant of a tribe.
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 20, 2019)

2020 Democratic Candidate Leads White Children in an Apology to Black Adults for Slavery & Police Brutality. Ready to Vote?

Posted at 5:21 pm on July 19, 2019 by Alex Parker

_ 

[Screenshot from Marianne Williamson via YouTube, 










2020 Democratic hopeful Marianne Williamson is SuperWoke: At an event last year, she called upon the white people in the crowd to apologize to the black people in the crowd for slavery, lynching, and police brutality.

The Houston Chronicle loved it. Their headline read “Marianne Williamson Asked White People to Apologize. She Got it Right.”

Here’s how they described it:

Marianne Williamson walked to the middle of the stage, paused for a second, then she asked all the black people to stand. She then instructed a white person to hold the hand of a black person standing … Williamson then told the white people to repeat after her. She began with, ‘I apologize…'”

So, just to clarify… The self-help guru wants, let’s say, a 4-year-old girl…to apologize to an 80-year-old for the wrong she’s done.

Some may say the 4-year-old is too young to have substantially wronged someone so much older. But slaves are even older.They’re so old, in fact, that they’re no longer alive.





Some may say the 4-year-old is too innocent to have significantly aggrieved anyone. But she’s no more guilty of causing things she hasn’t done than is anyone else.

Hence, my headline. If all whites are guilty toward all blacks, then white children have hurt elderly black people.





But best-selling author Marianne believes it’s necessary:

Her focus was on racism and politics, claiming that until the United States addresses slavery honestly, gets deep about its enduring impact on African-Americans and makes amends, we will continue a cycle of hate and racism in this country.

…

A black woman stood up and told Williamson, who is Jewish, she was struggling to deal with the hurt and hate in her heart for white people because of racism. Williamson said one of the problems is that many white people are in denial about racism, don’t want to talk about it and want black people to “get over it.”

Here’s the prayer:

On behalf of myself, and on behalf of my country, to you and all African Americans, from the beginning of our nation’s history, in honor of your ancestors and for the sake of your children, please hear this from my heart…

I apologize. Please forgive us.

With this prayer, I acknowledge the depth of evils that have been perpetrated against black people in America.

From slavery, to lynchings, to white supremacist laws, to the denial of voting rights, to all the ways both large and small, that abuses have occurred — all of them evil, all of them wrong.

For all the oppression and all the injustice, I apologize. Please forgive us.

For the denial of human and civil rights, for inequities in criminal justice, for instances of police brutality, for the denial of opportunity, for economic injustice, for all ways that racism has fostered these wrongs…

I apologize. Please forgive us.

Slavery was a horrific evil. Police brutality — which has found victims among all races (here and here) — is a scourge. Lynchings were disgusting.

Does politics address these? When it uses words to give an appearance of change where there is none?



[iframe src="https://tpc.googlesyndication.com/safeframe/1-0-35/html/container.html?n=0" name="1-0-35;17726;


_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 20, 2019)

*Bernie Sanders' campaign workers demanded $15 minimum wage—so he cut their hours to get them there*
*A good example of the problem with the policy*


_





Chip Somodevilla/Getty Images
AARON COLEN

Employees of the Bernie Sanders presidential campaign unionized and have demanded that, since Sanders advocates for a $15 minimum wage, he should pay his staff accordingly. Fair argument.

The Sanders campaign has responded by doing something that many employers would be forced to do if the minimum wage increased to $15 nationally—he cut their hours so their salary will average out to at least $15 per hour. 

Probably not what the staffers had in mind, considering their complaint was about "barely being able to survive financially" on their current pay. From the Des Moines Register:

Sanders said field organizers, who are the lowest-ranking members of a presidential campaign and are typically in their 20s, make $36,000 a year with 100% employer-paid health care, as well as paid vacation and sick leave.For a staffer working 40 hours a week, that comes out to about $17 an hour. But 40-hour workweeks on presidential campaigns are rare. *Sanders said the campaign will limit the number of hours staffers work to 42 or 43 each week to ensure they're making the equivalent of $15 an hour.*
So, instead of getting more money for the reported 60-plus hours per week they work, Sanders campaign staffers will just have more free time on their hands—but not more money.

Sanders declared the compromise a success.

"I'm very proud to be the first presidential candidate to recognize a union and negotiate a union contract," Sanders told the Register. "And that contract was ratified by the employees of the campaign, and it not only provides pay of at least $15 an hour, it also provides, I think, the best health care benefits that any employer can provide for our field organizers."
_


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 20, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Bernie Sanders' campaign workers demanded $15 minimum wage—so he cut their hours to get them there*
> *A good example of the problem with the policy*
> 
> 
> ...


Socialist hate when their own socialist policies come back to poke them in the eyeball.  Wonder how AOC is treating her employees.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 20, 2019)

espola said:


> Your hero is a lying racist.  That makes you a racist sucker.


Merle Haggard?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 20, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Racism is all in your head.


All by itself.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 20, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Socialist hate when their own socialist policies come back to poke them in the eyeball.  Wonder how AOC is treating her employees.


She lets them “run train” on her.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 20, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> So simple.


That's why it goes over their heads...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 20, 2019)

espola said:


> Your hero is a lying racist.  That makes you a racist sucker.


I knew it.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 20, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You sure about that?
> View attachment 5100


. . .  yes, you have shown a fascination for drag queens.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 20, 2019)

A picture is worth a thousand words.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 20, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> A picture is worth a thousand words.
> View attachment 5103


More nutter stimuli I see, makes you drool every time eh.


----------



## nononono (Jul 20, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> More nutter stimuli I see,
> makes you drool every time eh.









*From Left to Right :*

*The Lying Perv...*
*The Lying Socialist...*
*The Lying Whore....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 20, 2019)

nononono said:


> *From Left to Right :*
> 
> *The Lying Perv...*
> *The Lying Socialist...*
> *The Lying Whore....*


Telling you are so obsessed with lying while supporting a man whose whole existence is a lie.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 20, 2019)

https://www.breitbart.com/politics/2019/07/19/michelle-obama-weighs-political-firestorm-makes-country-great-diversity/
*Michelle Obama Weighs In on Political Firestorm: ‘What Truly Makes Our Country Great Is Its Diversity’*





AP Photo/Teresa Crawford
HANNAH BLEAU19 Jul 2019753
2:17
*Michelle Obama took to Twitter Friday afternoon to weigh in on the political firestorm that erupted between President Trump and far-left members of the “Squad,” remarking on the strength of the country’s “diversity” and adding, “It’s not my America or your America. It’s our America.”*

While Obama did not name names, she harkened back to the political drama between Trump and the “Squad” that dominated throughout the week.

“What truly makes our country great is its diversity,” Obama tweeted. “I’ve seen that beauty in so many ways over the years.”

“Whether we are born here or seek refuge here, there’s a place for us all,” she said, alluding to Trump’s call for members of the “Squad” – including Rep. Ilhan Omar (D-MN), who came to the U.S. as a refugee – to “go back and help fix the totally broken and crime infested places from which they came” and “come back to show us how it is done.”

“We must remember it’s not my America or your America. It’s our America,” she added:


Michelle Obama

✔@MichelleObama
https://twitter.com/MichelleObama/status/1152303775236919296

What truly makes our country great is its diversity. I’ve seen that beauty in so many ways over the years. Whether we are born here or seek refuge here, there’s a place for us all. We must remember it’s not my America or your America. It’s our America.


500K
12:46 PM - Jul 19, 2019
Twitter Ads info and privacy

125K people are talking about this





Obama recently came under fire for claiming that Trump’s inauguration crowd was “not reflective of the country.”

“Then to sort of sit at that inauguration and to look around at a crowd that was not reflective of the country,” Obama told Gayle King at Essence Fest in New Orleans last week. “It was just such the opposite.

“During Barack’s inauguration, we made sure that the crowd looked like all of America. Having the Tuskegee airmen, having civil rights folks, having folks who had marched. You could look out at his crowd and you would see America. All of it,” she continued.

She added:

And I had to sit in that audience, one of a handful of people of color, and then listen to that speech, and all that I had sort of held on to for eight years, watching my husband get raked over the coals, feeling like we had to do everything perfectly, no scandal, no nothing. It was a lot emotionally.

Prior to introducing her husband, former President Barack Obama, at a political rally in Wisconsin in 2008, the former first lady infamously said, “For the first time in my adult life, I am proud of my country because it feels like hope is finally making a comeback”:


PoliticsBarack ObamaDonald TrumpGayle KingIlhan OmarMichelle Obama


----------



## tenacious (Jul 20, 2019)

Torros said:


> Time to make up your mind TD. First you said I sound like Lion Eyes and now its Multi Sport. Maybe in a few months you'll say I sound like AFF. Pick one and stick to it.


Any chance of you can directing me to that post where I said any of that? Lol

Huff. Puff. Misdirect.
Just please stop blaming everyone else for the fact you can’t juggle multiple screen names.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 20, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You people?
> Because you people are the only people who ever say that shit to me.
> And, you never say it to my face.


Your use of the words “you people” is an interesting choice. Especially since the you people is other successful white 10%ers just like yourself.

But hey, no one ever likes being that guy whose peers are laughing at him. So I get why you play the worlds only hick living west of the 405.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 20, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Your use of the words “you people” is an interesting choice. Especially since the you people is other successful white 10%ers just like yourself.
> 
> But hey, no one ever likes being that guy whose peers are laughing at him. So I get why you play the worlds only hick living west of the 405.


I am not a hick, and I live considerably south of the 405.
You people should know that by now.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 20, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I am not a hick, and I live considerably south of the 405.
> You people should know that by now.


Classic narcissist.


----------



## espola (Jul 20, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I am not a hick, and I live considerably south of the 405.
> You people should know that by now.


In my experience, "I am not a hick" has only ever been spoken by people who looked down on hicks.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 20, 2019)

espola said:


> In my experience, "I am not a hick" has only ever been spoken by people who looked down on hicks.


Im sorry if I hurt your feelings.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 20, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Classic narcissist.


Am I a hickassist or a narcihick?


----------



## espola (Jul 20, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Im sorry if I hurt your feelings.


High school, Derby Academy, Vermont, Junior year.  Mrs. Griffith (the former Miss Kenyon, who had come straight out of the University, became the Girls' Basketball Coach and within a year married the Boys' Basketball Coach), our English teacher, was attempting to correct the pronunciation of words like "cow".  "Do you want people to think you are hicks?"  "But we are" replied most of the class (and the rest laughed at the moment).


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 20, 2019)

espola said:


> High school, Derby Academy, Vermont, Junior year.  Mrs. Griffith (the former Miss Kenyon, who had come straight out of the University, became the Girls' Basketball Coach and within a year married the Boys' Basketball Coach), our English teacher, was attempting to correct the pronunciation of words like "cow".  "Do you want people to think you are hicks?"  "But we are" replied most of the class (and the rest laughed at the moment).


Tissue?


----------



## Torros (Jul 20, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Any chance of you can directing me to that post where I said any of that? Lol
> 
> Huff. Puff. Misdirect.
> Just please stop blaming everyone else for the fact you can’t juggle multiple screen names.


Just to be perfectly clear. You are saying you never claimed Lion Eyes and myself of being the same poster?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 21, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Am I a hickassist or a narcihick?


Facist.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 21, 2019)

*https://www.thedailybeast.com/author/gideon-resnick*
*https://www.thedailybeast.com/author/gideon-resnick*
*




*

Former Vice President Joe Biden has used Barack Obama’s beloved status among Democratic voters to insulate him from criticism from the massive field of candidates jockeying to be the next president. 

But in recent weeks, the Democratic frontrunner has had that legacy used against him, with his competitors pointing the to shortcomings of the last Democratic administration as evidence that Biden’s not up to the task of leading the next one. 

 
“Barack Obama, personally, is incredibly popular among Democratic primary voters,” Karthik Ganapathy, a progressive consultant now running his own firm, told The Daily Beast. “And also at the same time, there’s a growing recognition that income and wealth inequality got worse under his eight years, the climate crisis got worse during his eight years, deportations went up during his time in office, and so on.”


POST-BARACK
*Can the Obama Coalition Outlast Obama?*
*Barrett Holmes Pitner*

The idea that the Obama legacy would be anything other than a massive positive for Biden as he navigates the 2020 Democratic party has been treated as indisputable within Democratic circles. And for good reason. A CNN poll taken in early 2018 found that he had a 97 percent favorable rating among Democrats. 

ADVERTISEMENT
For a while, fellow Democrats running for the White House seemed content to simply avoid challenging the former VP as he repeatedly referenced his time in the Obama administration when touting his work on health care and beating back attacks over his record on race relations. 

 
But that hesitancy has softened in recent weeks. On issues stemming from immigration to health care and foreign policy, the 2020 candidates have been increasingly critical in their public assessments of the Obama administration. And they’ve used opportunities from the debate stage to candidate forums to try and turn Biden’s ties to the former president from an overwhelming asset into something more complicated.

Senator Bernie Sanders’ (I-VT) campaign has used Obama’s own words to challenge Biden’s notion that Obamacare simply needs to be built upon. Senator Kamala Harris (D-CA) challenged Biden over the Obama administration's deportation policies. Senator Cory Booker (D-N.J.) backed off support for the Obama administration’s 2015 Iran nuclear deal as originally written. And Governor Jay Inslee (D-WA) has attacked Biden for a naivete about dealing with Republicans—in what has been interpreted as an implicit rebuke of Obama’s own failure to fully grasp GOP recalcitrance. 

The subtle targeting of Biden has come as Democratic activists and progressives have continued to grapple with the Obama legacy as well. In particular, the Trump administration's family separation policy and inhumane conditions in detention facilities has sparked a broader conversation among Democratic voters about whether the Obama administration’s own deportation policies laid the groundwork for the current controversies. 

ADVERTISING

TAKE TWO

At least two times in the last month, protesters have faced down Biden to demand an apology for the three million deportations that occurred during the Obama administration. Activists with Movimiento Cosecha, an immigrants rights organization, held a protest at Biden’s Philadelphia campaign headquarters over a week ago and subsequently confronted him at a New Hampshire campaign stop. Through their “Dignity 2020” plan, they called on Biden and his other competitors in the field to pledge to end detention and deportation, immediately legalize the estimated 11 million undocumented immigrants in the United States and reunite families separated during the current and past administration. 

“We wanted the general public to understand that just defeating Trump in 2020 is only part of the solution,” Carlos Rojas Rodriguez, an organizer with the group, told The Daily Beast. “And there’s a lot of people that think that if Trump was no longer in the White House that the immigration crisis would go away and that’s just not true.” 

Rodriguez, who is now a citizen but lived undocumented for 10 years, said they’re closely tracking how other candidates have been responding to questions about Obama’s immigration record and are tentatively planning to have a presence in Detroit leading up to the next Democratic presidential debate. 

Already, they’ve seen some candidates take a harder look at the legacy. 


During the first Democratic debate in Miami in late June, Sen. Harrismade a point of voicing dissent with President Obama’s use of the Secure Communities program, which allowed for local authorities to share fingerprints of those in jail with federal authorities. Obama ended the practice in 2014 but Trump restored it in 2017. 

“On this issue, I disagreed with my president, because the policy was to allow deportation of people who by ICE's own definition were non-criminals,” Harris said, though the degree to which she did is somewhat questionable. 

More recently, Julián Castro who served as the secretary of housing and urban development under Obama, said that he believed the administration had been too harsh when it came to immigration, a shift from prior stances. “I have learned the lessons of the past. It seems like Vice President Biden hasn’t,” he was quoted as saying at the League of United Latin American Citizens convention last week.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 21, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Facist.


A person who puts an irrational import on faces?
Not me.
The face is important, but has no where to go without the rest of the body.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 21, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> A person who puts an irrational import on faces?
> Not me.
> The face is important, but has no where to go without the rest of the body.


Husker is one of those self proclaimed smart people.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 21, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Husker is one of those self proclaimed smart people.


So smart.
So, so, very, smart.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 21, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> So smart.
> So, so, very, smart.


Just ask her.


----------



## Torros (Jul 21, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Any chance of you can directing me to that post where I said any of that? Lol
> 
> Huff. Puff. Misdirect.
> Just please stop blaming everyone else for the fact you can’t juggle multiple screen names.


Ok, my mistake. That was Rat Patrol who thought Lion and I were the same.

You thought that Multi and GoBear were the same. Now its me and Multi.

Pick one and stick to it or wait about a month and choose another.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 21, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> More nutter stimuli I see, makes you drool every time eh.


Lol.  Speaking of stimuli.  Need a snorkel?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 21, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Husker is one of those self proclaimed smart people.


I love his eloquence.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 21, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yeah, lol, coming from the guy that can't show his work . . . talk about attempting to snatch a victory from the jaws of your own bitter defeat, personified. Lol, look in the mirror projection boy! Hilarious! Pitiful . . .


There you go again... erasing all doubt....and a fine example of "The Dunning-Kruger effect, a type of *cognitive bias in which people believe that they are smarter and more capable than they really are*. Essentially, low ability people do not possess the skills needed to recognize their own incompetence."


----------



## espola (Jul 21, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> There you go again... erasing all doubt....and a fine example of "The Dunning-Kruger effect, a type of *cognitive bias in which people believe that they are smarter and more capable than they really are*. Essentially, low ability people do not possess the skills needed to recognize their own incompetence."


Is that what you are now, finally, admitting to?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 21, 2019)

espola said:


> Torn up by whom?  Izzy and 4nos?


Like tissue.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 21, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Again, the pee-nutter gallery say a lot of things that they never back up. They are desperate liars, pitiful really, that find each other in places like this and t rallies where they can be racist, xenophobic, bigoted buffoons together and back each others lunacy. They are lied to, then tell the lies to each other and get frustrated when others butt in with facts and truth they know nothing about and don't want to.


Lookin’ out for your dad.  I get it.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 21, 2019)

espola said:


> Is that what you are now, finally, admitting to?


That's his insecurity shining through once again. Hilarious.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 21, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I am not a hick, and I live considerably south of the 405.
> You people should know that by now.


Yeah... well "we" probably should.  
And I don't think you're a hick either.  Like even when you lose and argument and get all huffy and get the sarcastic hillbilly thing going... for me it's never that funny, because you clearly aren't that.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 21, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Lookin’ out for your dad.  I get it.


Hey... nice second grade dad joke Bruddah!  A real knee-slapper.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 21, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> There you go again... erasing all doubt....and a fine example of "The Dunning-Kruger effect, a type of *cognitive bias in which people believe that they are smarter and more capable than they really are*. Essentially, low ability people do not possess the skills needed to recognize their own incompetence."


Wish I had a link to share... but that Dunning-Kruger effect is really interesting.  I listened to a blurb about it on the radio and they were saying that like with bad employees, they often don't recognize they are bad employees and tend to have take any exception or reprimand to their work ethic more personally then others.

Likewise, in the name of friendship I would further comment that rather then just single Husker out- that it would be nice to read you confronting Joe or nono when they make personal attacks?  Why this laser focus on this one guy?
Because at this point the worst I think anyone could say about him  is he had different political opinions then me.  And even that's kind of a stretch given the rough and tumble "nature" of this forum.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 21, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Wish I had a link to share... but that Dunning-Kruger effect is really interesting.  I listened to a blurb about it on the radio and they were saying that like with bad employees, they often don't recognize they are bad employees and tend to have take any exception or reprimand to their work ethic more personally then others.
> 
> Likewise, in the name of friendship I would further comment that rather then just single Husker out- that it would be nice to read you confronting Joe or nono when they make personal attacks?  Why this laser focus on this one guy?
> Because at this point the worst I think anyone could say about him  is he had different political opinions then me.  And even that's kind of a stretch given the rough and tumble "nature" of this forum.


I hurt his feelings years ago. I put a mirror up in front of him and he didn't like what he saw.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 21, 2019)

Torros said:


> Ok, my mistake. That was Rat Patrol who thought Lion and I were the same.
> 
> You thought that Multi and GoBear were the same. Now its me and Multi.
> 
> Pick one and stick to it or wait about a month and choose another.



Now that you got called out on gobear, you've switched over to using your Torros handle to back up your arguments and gobear has disapeared.  Seems fairly straight forward to me.


----------



## espola (Jul 21, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Now that you got called out on gobear, you've switched over to using your Torros handle to back up your arguments and gobear has disapeared.  Seems fairly straight forward to me.


Many years ago, in a slightly different version of computer-to-computer intercommunications (newsgroups), it became obvious that one poster was using different posting character names, all of them supporting each other and done in an attempt to avoid a court order.  Somewhere downstream, after the court order had expired, I quoted one of the alter egos in a "But who said this..." attempt at humor.  He responded with something like "What I meant by that..." without noticing that he was using the once-banned name.

I don't care what side of the fence you are on, that's pretty funny right there.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 21, 2019)

espola said:


> Many years ago, in a slightly different version of computer-to-computer intercommunications (newsgroups), it became obvious that one poster was using different posting character names, all of them supporting each other and done in an attempt to avoid a court order.  Somewhere downstream, after the court order had expired, I quoted one of the alter egos in a "But who said this..." attempt at humor.  He responded with something like "What I meant by that..." without noticing that he was using the once-banned name.
> 
> I don't care what side of the fence you are on, that's pretty funny right there.


That's exactly it.  Normally I would just file a user having multiple screen names away so I could potentially play the card later on to full effect.
But in this case, sort of like with an out of tune singer, it's just gotten soo hysterical and ridiculous that all I can do is laugh out loud.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 21, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I hurt his feelings years ago. I put a mirror up in front of him and he didn't like what he saw.


Did he ise the ignore button?  Lol!


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 21, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Now that you got called out on gobear, you've switched over to using your Torros handle to back up your arguments and gobear has disapeared.  Seems fairly straight forward to me.


Since you work in the film industry I bet you could come up with movie script based on your conspiracy theories about who is who with what screen name. 

I'm gonna tbrow you a bone on something, a clue of sorts. I've owned two labs in my life but never a yellow. OK Inspector Gadget, let's see what you can figure out. If you need another hint maybe Ill give you one.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 21, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Did he ise the ignore button?  Lol!


If reading Huskers posts are going to continue to freak him out... then perhaps the ignore button isn't such a bad idea?  Not only would not having to listen to the belly aching make it more fun for the rest of us- but I kind of think Lion might also have more fun and feel less stressed.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 21, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Did he ise the ignore button?  Lol!


All these guys (can I post that? Is it PC?) are way too smart for us, or so they claim. They run around putting people on ignore and claim that they are all about being inclusive. They try to make themselves feel better by claiming posters have multiple screen names and yet are silent when one of their own boys is outed for having three. They have the forum liar as their Dad- E  and still haven't gotten over the last Presidential Election... Lol!!


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 21, 2019)

tenacious said:


> If reading Huskers posts are going to continue to freak him out... then perhaps the ignore button isn't such a bad idea?  Not only would not having to listen to the belly aching make it more fun for the rest of us- but I kind of think Lion might also have more fun and feel less stressed.


Did that hint help you? Let's see if you're as smart as you think you are. Somehow I doubt it...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 21, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> All these guys (can I post that? Is it PC?) are way too smart for us, or so they claim. They run around putting people on ignore and claim that they are all about being inclusive. They try to make themselves feel better by claiming posters have multiple screen names and yet are silent when one of their own boys is outed for having three. They have the forum liar as their Dad- E  and still haven't gotten over the last Presidential Election... Lol!!


They’re a little thin skinned.  Kleenex thin.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 21, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Yeah... well "we" probably should.
> And I don't think you're a hick either.  Like even when you lose and argument and get all huffy and get the sarcastic hillbilly thing going... for me it's never that funny, because you clearly aren't that.


Hillbillies and hicks are two different things.
Espola is a (self admitted) hick.
Hillbillies have a renegade spirit.


----------



## espola (Jul 21, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Hillbillies and hicks are two different things.
> Espola is a (self admitted) hick.
> Hillbillies have a renegade spirit.


I think there is a large overlap.  Here is a picture of my uncle about 1946 or so.  Behind him is the entire town of North Fayston, Vt, except for my grandparents' house just out of frame to the right and the schoolhouse/town meeting house behind the photographer.  Careful observers will note the lack of power lines and the presence of horse hoof prints in the road.  Hillbilly enough?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 21, 2019)

espola said:


> I think there is a large overlap.  Here is a picture of my uncle about 1946 or so.  Behind him is the entire town of North Fayston, Vt, except for my grandparents' house just out of frame to the right and the schoolhouse/town meeting house behind the photographer.  Careful observers will note the lack of power lines and the presence of horse hoof prints in the road.  Hillbilly enough?


You're a hick.
I agree.

I dont know your uncle and to be honest, I could give a shit.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 21, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Hillbillies and hicks are two different things.
> Espola is a (self admitted) hick.
> Hillbillies have a renegade spirit.


In my mind I would define a hick as a somewhat disparaging nickname for someone who lives in a rural area outside the city.  Though while intentionally not living in an urban area, likely most of their money is generated working with people or businesses that do.

Whereas a hillybilly would more be people with one foot off the grid.  Might make a couple of Costco runs a year and probably has their children at the hospital.  But much more isolated than a hick.  

So by those definitions you are most certainly a hick...


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 21, 2019)

tenacious said:


> In my mind I would define a hick as a somewhat disparaging nickname for someone who lives in a rural area outside the city.  Though while intentionally not living in an urban area, likely most of their money is generated working with people or businesses that do.
> 
> Whereas a hillybilly would more be people with one foot off the grid.  Might make a couple of Costco runs a year and probably has their children at the hospital.  But much more isolated than a hick.
> 
> So by those definitions you are most certainly a hick...


Thank's for the info.
I'll burn it in the back yard with the rest of the garbage.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 21, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> They’re a little thin skinned.  Kleenex thin.


I'm not thin skinned in the least.  It just my opinion that some posters and I don't jive.  So much so in fact, that  I enjoy the place more without them here.  The ignore feature makes it so.  Don't want to get put on ignore, then make sure you stay interesting and you'll have nothing to worry about.  

Not sure how anyone can be upset about that.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 21, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Thank's for the info.
> I'll burn it in the back yard with the rest of the garbage.


Woah!  You sure showed me with that witty response about garbage...


----------



## tenacious (Jul 21, 2019)

espola said:


> I think there is a large overlap.  Here is a picture of my uncle about 1946 or so.  Behind him is the entire town of North Fayston, Vt, except for my grandparents' house just out of frame to the right and the schoolhouse/town meeting house behind the photographer.  Careful observers will note the lack of power lines and the presence of horse hoof prints in the road.  Hillbilly enough?


Now this is hillbilly.  Everyone always thinks of mountain people as only living in the south.  But there are old families out there up into Canada that still don't have electricity to this day.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 21, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Woah!  You sure showed me with that witty response about garbage...


You're welcome.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 21, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Now this is hillbilly.  Everyone always thinks of mountain people as only living in the south.  But there are old families out there up into Canada that still don't have electricity to this day.


It looks like a nice wagon.
Probably top of the line Sears-Roebuck Mail order.
Nice duds too.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 21, 2019)

tenacious said:


> I'm not thin skinned in the least.  It just my opinion that some posters and I don't jive.  So much so in fact, that  I enjoy the place more without them here.  The ignore feature makes it so.  Don't want to get put on ignore, then make sure you stay interesting and you'll have nothing to worry about.
> 
> Not sure how anyone can be upset about that.


Sounds a lot like a snowflake to me. 

How's the detective work going @tenacious ? Was the clue I gave you enough? 

You know, come to think of it, you're sounding more and more like your old man E...


----------



## espola (Jul 21, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Now this is hillbilly.  Everyone always thinks of mountain people as only living in the south.  But there are old families out there up into Canada that still don't have electricity to this day.


I didn't mention that when the houses visible in this picture all got indoor toilets more or less at the same time (not sure when but within my father's lifetime, so after 1925) they had to have a place to dump the resulting sewage, and the obvious place was the existing drainage ditches alongside the roads.  In the case of the part of North Fayston depicted, the ditch runs down the road right behind my uncle's hat, then into a culvert under the road which carries it down to Schoolhouse Brook just below the schoolhouse.  Now that's so hillbilly that it's no longer legal.  There was enough natural water flow just keeping the road more or less dry that the occasional output of half a dozen houses was usually not noticeable.


----------



## espola (Jul 21, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> It looks like a nice wagon.
> Probably top of the line Sears-Roebuck Mail order.
> Nice duds too.


I think the hat was dressup just for the picture.  The usual headgear was a red-black plaid wool cap with earflaps, sort of like this.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 21, 2019)

espola said:


> I think the hat was dressup just for the picture.  The usual headgear was a red-black plaid wool cap with earflaps, sort of like this.


Don't apologize for having nice things.
I sure as hell wont.


----------



## espola (Jul 21, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Don't apologize for having nice things.
> I sure as hell wont.


I got the picture of the red and black hat from the L L Bean catalog.  They want $40 - more than I have ever paid for a hat in my life (even my kids' ski helmets were cheaper - but that was a long time ago) so I guess that counts as a "nice thing".


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 21, 2019)

espola said:


> I got the picture of the red and black hat from the L L Bean catalog.  They want $40 - more than I have ever paid for a hat in my life (even my kids' ski helmets were cheaper - but that was a long time ago) so I guess that counts as a "nice thing".


Even hicks can have stuff.
Stand up tall and own it.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 21, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Hillbillies and hicks are two different things.
> Espola is a (self admitted) hick.
> Hillbillies have a renegade spirit.


Why are you so into labels?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 21, 2019)

tenacious said:


> I'm not thin skinned in the least.  It just my opinion that some posters and I don't jive.  So much so in fact, that  I enjoy the place more without them here.  The ignore feature makes it so.  Don't want to get put on ignore, then make sure you stay interesting and you'll have nothing to worry about.
> 
> Not sure how anyone can be upset about that.


So you enjoy an echo chamber?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 21, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why are you so into labels?


Like nutters?


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 21, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Like nutters?


You're on roll tonight...


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 21, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> They’re a little thin skinned.  Kleenex thin.


I've been trying to figure out why the trolls have been on edge lately,  I mean, more then they usually are. Then it came to me... the realization that their party has yet to produce a real challenger to President Trump and the likelihood of another four years of Trump in the Whitehouse.... the trolls are gonna lose it. Look for some new names to pop uip on the forum as these guys get more desperate ...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 22, 2019)

__
_
Krysten Sinema Sure Seems Like the Most Conservative Senator AZ Has Had in a Decade

Posted at 12:16 pm on July 21, 2019 by Bonchie

 







U.S. Rep. Kyrsten Sinema, D-Ariz., delivers her signatures to Arizona Director of Elections Eric Spencer at the Arizona Secretary of State’s office Tuesday, May 29, 2018 at the Capitol in Phoenix. Sinema is officially running as a Democrat for U.S. Senate seat being vacated by retiring Republican Sen. Jeff Flake. Women running for office have crossed another threshold with a record number of candidates for the U.S. Senate. Actually winning those seats and changing the face of the chamber are a different matter. Many of the women jumping into Senate races face uphill campaigns. (AP Photo/Matt York)

Krysten Sinema is an interesting case study in politics.

She rose to notoriety after beating Martha McSally, who’s campaign strategy in 2018 (and for 2020) appeared to be simply existing. During the campaign, numerous older videos showed Sinema trashing conservative Arizonians and presenting herself as a stalwart progressive. Sinema’s argument essentially boiled down to “I’ve changed.”

Maybe she was telling the truth?

Sinema has been one of the only Democrats to vote on Trump’s judicial nominees fairly, bucking her party to confirm many of them. She’s led work to help veterans and she shunned Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez’s “wear all white” stunt at the State of the Union.





Now, she’s helping lead the fight for asylum reform, something the rest of her party scoffs at.

“This pilot program would apply to families who aren’t claiming ‘credible fear,’ which of course is the first threshold in seeking asylum,” Sinema told The Arizona Republic.“If someone says ‘I left my country because I can’t make a living,’ (or) ‘it’s hard to take care of my family’ — that’s what we call an economic migrant.”

If implemented, the pilot program, dubbed “Operation Safe Return,” would speed up the vetting process, giving Border Patrol 15 days to make a determination about a person’s asylum claim.

Agents would interview the asylum seeker to determine if the person truly is afraid of returning to his or her home country. Border Patrol would have three days to make the determination. If the illegal alien doesn’t have justifiable fear then they’d be immediately deported.

The above is called common sense. If Border Patrol were allowed to adjudicate asylum claims in just 15 days, it would completely solve the border crisis. The Flores Agreement would be rendered moot because it only applies after 20 days, the overcrowding would cease, and we’d be able to quickly deport people who clearly have no legal right to claim asylum.

Calling Sinema the most conservative Senator in AZ over the past decade is mostly tongue in cheek, but only mostly. Where’s Martha McSally? Why is she not leading this effort? The only time we’ve been given proof of life on her is when she came out to condemn Trump over some forgettable comment months ago (so forgettable I can’t recall what it was). McSally is currently bottoming out in fundraising and looks to lose two different Senate seats in as many years. I have nothing bad to say about her as a person, but as a campaigner, she’s been really bad.

Also, is anyone missing Jeff Flake about now? Would he have had the guts to back something like this? I highly doubt it. I’m not even sure John McCain would have supported such a hard line on asylum reform.

Maybe Sinema’s change is all about just making sure she can win re-election? That’s fine by me. Whatever it takes.




_


----------



## messy (Jul 22, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> I've been trying to figure out why the trolls have been on edge lately,  I mean, more then they usually are. Then it came to me... the realization that their party has yet to produce a real challenger to President Trump and the likelihood of another four years of Trump in the Whitehouse.... the trolls are gonna lose it. Look for some new names to pop uip on the forum as these guys get more desperate ...


You don't really think that's a "likelihood," but even the fact that it's about 50/50 right now is shocking.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 22, 2019)

messy said:


> You don't really think that's a "likelihood," but even the fact that it's about 50/50 right now is shocking.


With the current crop of libs running, you people are likely to lose.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 22, 2019)

messy said:


> You don't really think that's a "likelihood," but even the fact that it's about 50/50 right now is shocking.


The predictions were way worse for Trump in 2016.  Let the 4 Horse women lead your party to victory.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 22, 2019)

messy said:


> You don't really think that's a "likelihood," but even the fact that it's about 50/50 right now is shocking.


As bad as the left is painting Trump you would think it's a slam dunk for any Democrat to win. But the Dems appear to have a short memory and are repeating the same mistake they did last time. No real Presidential candidate.

Maybe Tenacious can find one when he's looking for clues about me and GBG. Lol!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 22, 2019)

Yeah, she’ll fit right in.





Attribution: Brett Carlsen/Getty Images

Sen. Kamala Harris introduces $250 billion Water Justice Act targeting America's tap water crisis
Jul 22, 2019 1:20pm PDT by Hunter, Daily Kos Staff





2482
On Monday, Democratic presidential candidate Sen. Kamala Harris introduced new Senate legislation dubbed the Water Justice Act. It is a $250 billion plan to repair, strengthen, and detoxify our nation's tap water infrastructure. A companion bill will be introduced in the House by Michigan Democratic Reps. Dan Kildee and Brenda Lawrence.

The notion that Americans may no longer be able to fully rely on municipal water supplies—as the ongoing crisis in Flint, Michigan, has demonstrated—is an especially appalling demonstration of the dangers of shortchanging infrastructure programs in the name of austerity. The plan seeks to re-invest in water infrastructure, focusing especially on:

• $50 billion in emergency funds for at-risk communities and schools to test for, remediate, or replace contaminated water.

• $10 billion toward offsetting water bills in low-income communities.

• $20 billion toward boosting the sustainability of the U.S. water supply through conservation and recycling programs.

The majority, $170 billion, would be earmarked for Safe Drinking Water Act and Clean Water Act programs. Both have been continued targets of conservative and corporate sabotage.

In the announcing press release, Harris' team noted that "at least 40 states are anticipating water shortages" in the next five years; that over a third of American schools tested were identified as having lead-contaminated water; and that household water rates have risen 41% since 2010. It calls the current state of affairs an "ongoing drinking water crisis"; there seems little room to dispute that characterization.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 22, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yeah, she’ll fit right in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We have our own water problems... FBI is visiting the DWP.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 23, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> We have our own water problems... FBI is visiting the DWP.


It’s about time.
It has been a criminal organization for years.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 23, 2019)

*AOC: U.S. Must Have ‘Lifelong Commitment’ to Migrant Children—Healthcare Services for Life*





AP Photo/Pablo Martinez Monsivais
TONY LEE22 Jul 20196,260
1:47
*Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez (D-NY) said over the weekend that the United States government must have a “lifelong commitment” to illegal immigrant migrants separated from their parents at the U.S.-Mexico border and provide “mental healthcare services” to them “for the rest of their lives.”*

Speaking at a town hall event in Queens, New York, Ocasio-Cortez, who has referred to migrant detention centers as “concentration camps,” reportedly argued that the U.S. government must make a “lifelong commitment” to migrant children because “even if you separate a kid from their parents for two days, you have already created life-long lasting trauma.”

“I believe we have responsibility to provide mental healthcare services to those children for the rest of their lives,” Ocasio-Cortez said, according to a Guardian report. “And there are children who have been separated that we have reunified, and it took about a year to reunify some of these kids with their parents. Lifelong trauma for which we, the United States, are responsible… And it chills me to my core to think about 20 years from now, when these kids grow up, the story that they will have about America.”

The freshman Democrat and “Squad” member also reportedly called for a 9/11-style commission to investigate the family separations, pointing out that the 9/11 commission was “charged with the investigating and making sure they dug out every nook and cranny of what happened and how it happened in our system.”

“And I think that that kind of study is what’s going to be required in order to reunite as many children with their parents as possible. That’s the work that we have to do,” she reportedly added.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 23, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *AOC: U.S. Must Have ‘Lifelong Commitment’ to Migrant Children—Healthcare Services for Life*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes!! 2020 is looking promising


----------



## nononono (Jul 23, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Telling you are so obsessed with lying while
> supporting a man whose whole existence is a lie.



*Wait for it.......*
*You waiting......*

*Awwww don't get impatient....*


*Come on Rodent....Prove TRUMP is a LIAR with facts...!*


*Come on " Little Pera "......Prove it !*


----------



## nononono (Jul 23, 2019)

*




*

*Wonder what she'd look like with two fingers up her nostrils ......Hmmm.*


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 23, 2019)

Further proof that liberals will do anything to further their cause. 

Erica Thomas, Dem from Georgia, claims a white man verbally attacked her and told her to go back where she came from. Well the guy she claims is racist denies it on the basis that he is life long Democrat, anti- Trump and Cuban. Maybe Thomas should consult with Jussie Smollett...


----------



## messy (Jul 23, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Further proof that liberals will do anything to further their cause.
> 
> Erica Thomas, Dem from Georgia, claims a white man verbally attacked her and told her to go back where she came from. Well the guy she claims is racist denies it on the basis that he is life long Democrat, anti- Trump and Cuban. Maybe Thomas should consult with Jussie Smollett...


Trump is the President and he just told 4 American congresspeople to “go back where they came from.” Dems don’t need to do anything after that, genius.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 23, 2019)

messy said:


> Trump is the President and he just told 4 American congresspeople to “go back where they came from.” Dems don’t need to do anything after that, genius.


Keep thinking that Sunshine...
 I'm sure that's why this politician lied..

Man are you dumb.Lol!


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 23, 2019)

messy said:


> Trump is the President and he just told 4 American congresspeople to “go back where they came from.” Dems don’t need to do anything after that, genius.


I think Somalia is a good place for them to all go to study the finer points of shithole.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 23, 2019)

messy said:


> Trump is the President and he just told 4 American congresspeople to “go back where they came from.” Dems don’t need to do anything after that, genius.


The  4 Horsewomen ride again


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 23, 2019)

messy said:


> Trump is the President and he just told 4 American congresspeople to “go back where they came from.” Dems don’t need to do anything after that, genius.


Trump messing up is the only chance you got. How many times over the last 3.5 years did you send out the memo of trumps demise?
Even I thought he was toast a handful of times.
The T is for Terminator.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 23, 2019)

DAILYWIRE.COM
*Black Lives Matter Leaders Travel To South Bend To Organize Residents Against Mayor Pete*
*“As Mayor Pete Buttigieg runs for president, Black South Benders are demanding that he not forget about home.”*





Bloomberg / Contributor / Getty Images 





By JEFFREY CAWOOD 
July 23, 2019 
 10.2k views
A pair of seasoned, Los Angeles-based Black Lives Matter leaders recently traveled to Indiana to help local progressives organize residents against South Bend Mayor Pete Buttigieg as he contends for the Democratic presidential nomination.


Daily Wire TV

Loaded: 56.43%


Duration 0:53
NASA Says It Has Detected A Black Hole Disk Tha




Dr. Melina Abdullah, who leads Black Lives Matter’s L.A. chapter (BLM-LA), headlined a community meeting last Wednesday attended by the family of Eric Logan, a 54-year-old black man who was shot and killed by a white South Bend police officer on June 16. She was accompanied by Greg Akili, a former union organizer who was mentored by Cesar Chavez in the early 1970s. They “were invited to South Bend to organize” in the wake of the officer-involved shooting death, accordingto BLM-LA.

“What we saw with the murder of Eric Logan at the hands of police really is an opportunity to revisit and re-engage around the questions of police violence in black communities,” Abdullah told a crowd of about 75 people gathered at a restaurant in downtown South Bend.

Attendees wanted to learn from Abdullah’s experiences, explore ways to collaborate with Black Lives Matter, and advance local organizing efforts targeting Buttigieg and the South Bend Police Department.

“This was about getting everybody in a room and empowering each other and moving forward,” said Jorden Giger, founder of a newly-formed local activist group called BlackTavists, in an interview with the South Bend Tribune.

Giger organized the get-together following a Young Turks report that said Sergeant Ryan O’Neill, the police officer who killed Logan, “had a history of allegations of racist language.”

O’Neill did not have his body camera turned on when he fired his handgun last month. Authorities said Logan approached O’Neill while holding a knife and refused orders to drop it. A special prosecutor is investigating the incident.

At a Black Lives Matter rally on July 13, BlackTavists issued a list of demands for Buttigieg which included paying reparations to Logan’s family, fire or demote the police chief, and terminate Sgt. O’Neill, who went on to step down from the police force last week.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 23, 2019)

Sendthemallback.com

DAILYWIRE.COM
*Ethics Complaint Filed Against Ilhan Omar For Alleged Fraud*





Alex Wroblewski/Getty Images





By JAMES BARRETT 
July 23, 2019
62.8k views
Judicial Watch announced on Tuesday that it has filed an ethics complaint against Democratic Rep. Ilhan Omar (MN) with the House of Representatives Office of Congressional Ethics for potential immigration, marriage, tax, and student loan fraud.


Daily Wire TV

Loaded: 99.20%


Duration 0:44
Ann Coulter Praises Ilhan Omar And Rashida Tlaib In Tweet

Ad : (0:09)


In press release posted Tuesday, the government watchdog announced that it has submitted "a hand-delivered ethics complaint to Chairman of the U.S. House of Representatives Office of Congressional Ethics David Skaggs calling for a full investigation into potential crimes tied to allegations that Rep. Ilhan Omar may have married her biological brother."

Omar, who is one of the four members of the so-called "Squad" of far-left freshman Democratic congresswomen embroiled in a public feud with President Trump, has been the subject of a series of reports claiming immigration and marriage fraud.

In a statement included in the release, Judical Watch President Tom Fitton says the evidence that Omar may have violated the law is "overwhelming" and that the House is obligated to "urgently investigate and resolve the serious allegations of wrongdoing" by the freshman congresswoman.

In the complaint (full text below), Fitton states that "substantial, compelling and, to date, unrefuted evidence has been uncovered that Rep. Ilhan Omar may have committed the following crimes in violation of both federal law and Minnesota state law: perjury, immigration fraud, marriage fraud, state and federal tax fraud, and federal student loan fraud."


"The evidence developed against Rep. Omar was the result of a three-year-long investigation in both the United States and the United Kingdom by [David] Steinberg and his investigative reporter colleagues Preya Samsundar and Scott Johnson," the complaint reads. "It is supported by information gathered from public records, social media postings, genealogy databases, computer forensic analysis, unaltered digital photographs, discussions between the investigative reporters and the subjects of the investigation themselves, and information supplied by confidential sources within the Somali-American community."

Among the claims presented in Steinberg's investigative report is that Omar married her alleged biological brother, Ahmed Nur Said Elmi, "in order to assist his emigration to the United Stated from the United Kingdom," Fitton states. That alleged immigration fraud scheme may have helped Elmi secure federally backed student loans so he could attend North Dakota State University along with Omar, he writes.


The complaint also details that the State of Minnesota Campaign Finance and Public Disclosure Board "has already determined that Rep. Omar violated state campaign finance laws for improper use of campaign funds" and that she submitted "joint" tax returns in 2014 and 2015 "with a man who was not her husband, named Ahmed Hirsi, while she was actually married to Ahmed Elmi."

Below is the complete text of the ethics complaint:

Ethics Complaint Against Rep. Ilhan Omar Concerning Possible Violations of Federal and State Law


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 23, 2019)

Dear Chairman Skaggs,

Judicial Watch is a non-profit, non-partisan educational foundation, promoting transparency, accountability and integrity in government and fidelity to the rule of law. We regularly monitor congressional ethics issues as part of our anti-corruption mission.

This letter serves as an official complaint with the Office of Congressional Ethics (OCE).

Substantial, compelling and, to date, unrefuted evidence has been uncovered that Rep. Ilhan Omar may have committed the following crimes in violation of both federal law and Minnesota state law: perjury, immigration fraud, marriage fraud, state and federal tax fraud, and federal student loan fraud.

Such violations would also breach the Code of Ethics for Government Service, to which all federal officeholders are subject, “Any person in Government service should uphold the Constitution, laws, and legal regulations of the United States and all governments therein and never be a party to their evasion.”) Rep. Omar actions in this suspected immigration fraud, marriage fraud, perjurious statements on her Minnesota divorce filings, and falsifications on her tax returns, merit your immediate investigation.

In the words of investigative reporter David Steinberg: “The facts describe perhaps the most extensive spree of illegal misconduct committed by a House member in American history.”

The evidence developed against Rep. Omar was the result of a three-year-long investigation in both the United States and the United Kingdom by Mr. Steinberg and his investigative reporter colleagues Preya Samsundar and Scott Johnson. It is supported by information gathered from public records, social media postings, genealogy databases, computer forensic analysis, unaltered digital photographs, discussions between the investigative reporters and the subjects of the investigation themselves, and information supplied by confidential sources within the Somali-American community.

Documented-based reporting by Steinberg, et al. has developed the following information: Rep. Ilhan Abdullahi Omar, a citizen of the United States, married her biological brother, Ahmed Nur Said Elmi, a citizen of the United Kingdom, in 2009, presumably as part of an immigration fraud scheme. The couple legally divorced in 2017. In the course of that divorce, Ms. Omar submitted an “Application for an Order for Service by Alternate Means” to the State of Minnesota on August 2, 2017 and claimed, among other things, that she had had no contact with Ahmed Nur Said Elmi after June 2011. She also claimed that she did know where to find him. The evidence developed by Mr. Steinberg and his colleagues demonstrates with a high degree of certainty that Ms. Omar not only had contact with Mr. Elmi, but actually met up with him in London in 2015, which is supported by photographic evidence. Ms. Omar signed the “Application for an Order for Service by Alternate Means” under penalty of perjury. The very document that Ilham Omar signed on August 2, 2017 bears the following notation directly above her signature: “I declare under penalty of perjury that everything I have stated in this document is true and correct. Minn. Stat. § 358.116.”

Of particular importance are archived photographs taken during a widely reported trip by Ilhan Omar to London in 2015, posted to her own Instagram account under her nickname “hameey”, in which she poses with her husband/presumed brother, Ahmed Elmi. These photographs from 2015 are documentary evidence that in fact she met up with Mr. Elmi after June 2011 and before the date she signed the divorce document in August 2017, thereby calling into question the veracity of her claim that she had not seen Mr. Elmi since June 2011.

Rep. Omar’s potential crimes far exceed perjurious statements made in a Minnesota court filing.

Rep. Omar’s conduct may include immigration fraud. It appears that Rep. Omar married her brother in order to assist his emigration to the United Stated from the United Kingdom. The same immigration fraud scheme may have aided Mr. Elmi in obtaining federally-backed student loans for his attendance at North Dakota State University. Mr. Elmi and Rep. Omar simultaneously attended North Dakota State University and may have derived illicit benefits predicated on the immigration fraud scheme.

The State of Minnesota Campaign Finance and Public Disclosure Board has already determined that Rep. Omar violated state campaign finance laws for improper use of campaign funds. She was forced to reimburse her campaign thousands of dollars. More significantly, the Board discovered that the federal tax returns submitted by Rep. Omar for 2014 and 2015 were filed as “joint” tax returns with a man who was not her husband, named Ahmed Hirsi, while she was actually married to Ahmed Elmi.

Under federal law, specifically, 26 U.S. Code & 7206.1, “Any person who willfully makes and subscribes any return, statement, or other document, which contains or is verified by a written declaration that it is made under the penalties of perjury, and which he does not believe to be true and correct as to every material matter … shall be guilty of a felony and, upon conviction thereof, shall be fined not more than $100,000 ($500,000 in the case of a corporation), or imprisoned not more than 3 years, or both, together with the costs of prosecution.”

Rep. Omar’s federal tax returns must be examined to determine whether any additional falsifications were made.

Mr. Steinberg, et al. have engaged in meticulous research and reporting over a period of years. They have demonstrated with a high degree of probability that Rep. Ilhan Omar has violated House Ethics Rules, federal and state laws.

We call upon the Office of Congressional Ethics to launch an investigation into Rep. Omar’s conduct immediately.

Sincerely,

Tom Fitton, President, Judicial Watch


----------



## messy (Jul 23, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I think Somalia is a good place for them to all go to study the finer points of shithole.


Hey Wacko, are you watching Animal Kingdom tonight, being an Oceanside guy and all. One of the characters (a nutbag) is explaining his loony survivalist theories, such as why gold is the only currency that matters when the world all goes to shit in the pending apocalypse. And talking about his garden that feeds him.  He talks just like you!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 23, 2019)

messy said:


> Trump is the President and he just told 4 American congresspeople to “go back where they came from.” Dems don’t need to do anything after that, genius.



*Trump Surges In Polls After Facing Off With Ocasio-Cortez’s #Squad*
July 23rd, 2019
_





President Donald Trump polled better than ever after his fight with AOC. (Daily Caller)


President Donald Trump had the highest poll numbers of his presidency last week after his protracted war of words with Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez and the rest of the “squad,” which also includes Reps. Ayanna Pressley, Rashida Tlaib, and Ilhan Omar.

Today on Bullet Points, host Anders Hagstrom goes over why Trumps’ tweets helped him politically, even if they were racially charged.
_


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 24, 2019)

messy said:


> Hey Wacko, are you watching Animal Kingdom tonight, being an Oceanside guy and all. One of the characters (a nutbag) is explaining his loony survivalist theories, such as why gold is the only currency that matters when the world all goes to shit in the pending apocalypse. And talking about his garden that feeds him.  He talks just like you!


Sounds like stereotyping, nutter 101.
"A large group of non-conformist."


----------



## espola (Jul 24, 2019)

messy said:


> Hey Wacko, are you watching Animal Kingdom tonight, being an Oceanside guy and all. One of the characters (a nutbag) is explaining his loony survivalist theories, such as why gold is the only currency that matters when the world all goes to shit in the pending apocalypse. And talking about his garden that feeds him.  He talks just like you!


Gold would be an interesting survivalist currency.  You can't eat it, wear it (except in a high-fashion way, which is kind of the opposite of "survivalist"), or burn it for heat or energy.  In a real survivalist situation, the really valuable items will be multi-tools, fishing gear, and sunscreen.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 24, 2019)

__
_
Let’s Add FGM To The List Of Things Ilhan Omar Refuses To Condemn Like Al Qaeda and Hamas

Posted at 9:00 pm on July 23, 2019 by Elizabeth Vaughn

 













Rep. Ilhan Omar, D-Minn., left, joined at right by Rep. Rashida Tlaib, D-Mich., listens to President Donald Trump’s State of the Union speech, at the Capitol in Washington, Tuesday, Feb. 5, 2019. (AP Photo/J. Scott Applewhite)



Does anyone recall Rep. Ilhan Omar’s exchange with Elliott Abrams, the U.S. Special Envoy to Venezuela, during a February hearing before the House Foreign Affairs Committee? It was difficult to forget. Just one month into her term, and Omar was on the power trip of her life.

During the questioning, Abrams tried to explain his answers and Omar repeatedly cut him off, with a sharp, “Yes or no.”





“Yes or no. Do you think that massacre was a fabulous achievement that happened under our watch?,” she asked Abrams.

“That is a ridiculous question, and — no!,” Abrams answered.

“I will take that as a yes,” Omar said.

(The clip can be watched in the video below. The relevant portion begins at 2:10.)








It was with this same sense of moral superiority that she answered Ani Zonneveld, president of Muslims for Progressive Values when she had the temerity to ask Omar, “Will you be able to make a statement against FGM? Because that’s an issue in Detroit, and it would be really powerful if the two Muslim Congresswomen, yourself and Rashida, would make a statement on this issue.”




_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 24, 2019)

ULY 23, 2019
*Good luck with that, Democrats: NPR poll indicates voters detest their agenda*
By Monica Showalter
Democratic presidential candidates are operating a strange inward-curving groupthink world, each focused on his rival, each trying to out-left-wing the next guy in order to win the Democratic Party's presidential nomination. 

At last month's debates, when the MSNBC moderator asked how many of them wanted free health care for illegals, every hand went up in unison.







It was the defining picture of today's Democrats: obedient, lockstep, peer-obsessed, and each of them as eager to please as schoolboys. What voters think is kind of a second thought.

Now some reality kicks in. According to Matt Vespa, writing at Townhall:

If you're President Donald Trump, you're feeling pretty good. While polling hasn't been your best friend, Mr. President, you should take note of the latest NPR/PBS NewsHour/Marist poll. It nukes the core of the 2020 Democratic agenda. Two of the Left's major pieces for their 2020 election goodie bag, Medicare for all, health care for illegals, and slave reparations, totally trashed.

This isn't some IBD/TIPP poll, which is famous for its careful accuracy of sampling; this is an NPR/PBS News Hour/Marist poll, which is almost certain to slant left. And its findings are devastating for Democrats. The public doesn't want free health care for illegal border-crossers. It doesn't want slave reparations. It doesn't want socialized medical care run by the government charmers.

All of this is common sense.

Yet the Democrats have ignored it, looking instead at how to out-left-wing each other instead of win votes. And the particulars are absolutely devastating for Democrats, according to Vespa's report:

On health care for illegals, 62 percent say it's a bad idea, including 47 percent of moderate Democrats and 67 percent of independents. That's a kryptonite issue. Sixty-seven percent are opposed to the Democratic plan to decriminalize illegal border crossings, with 47 percent of Democrats, 68 percent of Independents, and 63 percent of minatory voters opposing the left-wing push for open borders. Oh, and 37 percent of progressive Democrats, the Alexandria-Ocasio-Cortez wing, also agree; decriminalizing border crossings is a trash idea. 

Even the far left has quite a significant faction that doesn't favor open borders. 

Yet the Democrats cannot get a grip on themselves and try to do something to signal some kind of common sense to the voters. The whole group has swung so far left on the issues that matter to voters that they are going to have a hard time coming back. They're going to be left stuck selling a program that has a utterly bad smell to the vast majority of the voters, including even their own. 

It signals that this might just be a cruise for President Trump. How fine it is when Democrats make an incumbent president's job so much easier for him.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 24, 2019)

ULY 23, 2019
*Elizabeth Warren's economic plan so bad even CNN says it will crash the economy*
By Monica Showalter
It doesn't get worse for a leftist when even CNN is warning that your "economic solution" to the economic problems you've laid out are going to destroy the economy.

Democratic presidential candidate Elizabeth Warren came out with a big, serious-looking economic plan intoning about a coming economic crash, her own supposed ability to forecast such things, and then calling for free college, a soaring minimum wage, more Dodd-Frank regulations on big bad banks, and lots of free stuff. It ran at the top of the screen on RealClearPolitics yesterday afternoon, suggesting it's something likely to be talked about.

Christina Alesci, a plain-vanilla CNN "politics and business correspondent" (not one of those politicized talking heads — an actual reporter), blew the whole thing out of the water:

Here's the Grabien transcript:

KING: "Senator Elizabeth Warren out with a new warning today. She says an economic crash is coming. She also claims she has a plan that could prevent it. In a new 'Medium' post, the 2020 presidential contender writes, 'I warned about an economic crash years before the 2008 crisis, but the people in power wouldn't listen.' She goes on to add, 'Now I'm seeing serious warning signs in the economy again, and I'm calling on regulators in Congress to act.' The Massachusetts Democrat bases her prediction on a number of reasons, including growing household debt and corporate debt, and what she calls a manufacturing recession. Warren also faults President Trump for chaos in the form of the trade war with China, as well as his comments on Brexit. CNN's Cristina Alesci joining us now from New York. Cristina, Warren did get out ahead of the 2008 crisis warning it was coming, but there is some pushback to her calculations now saying she might be too alarmist. What are they?"

ALESCI: "Right. Two things Warren is doing. One, really playing off the PTSD the country suffered post-financial crisis. And number two, she's proposing some solutions that actually might create another crisis. Now, let me explain each of those. Number one, she points to several data points that say the alarm bells should be ringing for a financial crisis. Well, one of the things she points to is the level of corporate debt. Now, while risky loans to corporations have increased post-financial crisis, the ability for those companies to keep up with payments has also increased. So we're not seeing the kind of default rates that would be alarming at this point. Now I'm not saying that's not a metric we should be paying attention to. All I'm saying is that Elizabeth Warren is shaping this conversation in a way that's politically convenient for her. Now, as far as her policy proposals, she is recommending lowering rents, offering affordable child care, offering free tuition at colleges. All of that costs money and the American public should be asking how do you pay for it? One way would be to increase taxes. Another way is to increase government debt. This is the issue the American people should be actually focused on because many experts say if we don't get control of our debt over the next ten years, we could be facing a fiscal crisis. And that would be extraordinarily harmful to our economy."

KING: "I've been here long enough to remember when politicians sometimes in both parties talked about the debt. That was a long time ago."

Alesci's no-brainer point was that all of these Warren solutions cost money, and Warren doesn't seem to think spending the country into the ground is going to be a new problem. Warren's only two ways of enacting her vast giveaway program are through raising taxes, which she implies she's all in for on wicked big corporations, or else through money-printing, same sort of thing that got Venezuela into its economic morass with quintuple-digit inflation. Same sort of thing that got any country experiencing an economic crisis, actually — Zimbabwe 2007, Argentina 2002, Thailand 1997, Indonesia and Russia 1998, Serbia 1994...even the U.S. experienced some of this during the Carter years, too, prompting the Volcker rate hikes (as any old financial journalist can tell you). Alesci is absolutely right. Warren's money-flinging solution is going to come out of someone's hide, and guess what — it's the little guy who's going to pay through the nose eventually. Just ask an Argentinean.

Three other problems with Warren's proposal also stand out.

One, her claim to being this great economic forecaster, someone so very much smarter than the rest of us, is gag-inducing. Everyone was wrong but I was right. Ummm, no. Financial journalists know who the good economic forecasters are, and Warren is not one of them. 

Two, the era she talks about as the golden age was the Obama era, that slum of a decade, the decade of extended one-percent subpar growth and zero jobs, whence she enacted her Consumer Financial Protection Bureau. That turned out to be an unaccountable and extremely corrupt government morass, famous for its thievery, its focus on destroying small-fry players such as payday lenders, while big ones who donate to Democrats, such as Wells Fargo, got away with murder. The whole thing operated as a slush fund for Democrats. If the election of Trump in 2016 is any indicator, voters don't want more of that.

Third, her current diagnosis (with all her forecasts) is extremely suspect, because Warren's been known to fake exactly this kind of data in the past. CNN sums up Warren's diagnosis as one of corporate borrowing, consumer borrowing, and a manufacturing recession as the problem. In the Trump economy, the latter is unadulterated bee ess. In the case of the former, how taxing corporations and consumers would solve that is a mystery to anyone with a brain. Taxing corporations would slash jobs, returning them to Obama-era hiring levels, as would raising the minimum wage. As far as taxing consumers to pay for all that free stuff, well, that would reduce incomes to Obama-era levels, too, something that President Trump has only begun to reverse with his economic decisions.

The CNN reporter is utterly right. One can only hope that the whole thing was planned, CNN is hoping to knock Warren out in the interest of getting Kamala Harris the nomination (this seems to be their plan), and the reporter will experience no career repercussions from CNN or the howling leftist Twitter mob which is sure to get activated, all for stating the obvious.


----------



## messy (Jul 24, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Dear Chairman Skaggs,
> 
> Judicial Watch is a non-profit, non-partisan educational foundation, promoting transparency, accountability and integrity in government and fidelity to the rule of law. We regularly monitor congressional ethics issues as part of our anti-corruption mission.
> 
> ...


Are these guys birthers, too? Or truthers? I'm certain their "ethics complaint" will be taken as seriously as you are.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 24, 2019)

espola said:


> Gold would be an interesting survivalist currency.  You can't eat it, wear it (except in a high-fashion way, which is kind of the opposite of "survivalist"), or burn it for heat or energy.  In a real survivalist situation, the really valuable items will be multi-tools, fishing gear, and sunscreen.


Always found that funny that the preppers always have two flaws in their prep, a water supply and the fact gold will be worthless. Like diamonds, they only only hold the value we give them.


----------



## espola (Jul 24, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Always found that funny that the preppers always have two flaws in their prep, a water supply and the fact gold will be worthless. Like diamonds, they only only hold the value we give them.


Gold has unique properties that make it the right choice for some industrial or technical problems - but those are not likely to be encountered in a true survival situation.  Now coal - that's a winner.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 24, 2019)

espola said:


> Gold would be an interesting survivalist currency.  You can't eat it, wear it (except in a high-fashion way, which is kind of the opposite of "survivalist"), or burn it for heat or energy.  In a real survivalist situation, the really valuable items will be multi-tools, fishing gear, and sunscreen.


I think a supply of lead may edge out sunscreen on the "must have" list if the shit ever hit the fan. lol.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 25, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I think a supply of lead may edge out sunscreen on the "must have" list if the shit ever hit the fan. lol.


Interesting point about the lead.  Not that I'm one of the those glass is half-empty types, but I'll play along. 
Assuming I have to be able to carry all my possessions I might opt for two firearms.   A shotgun with lots of bird shot and possibly a pistol maybe 9mm for protection when I have to barter with others in a world gone bad.

A fishing tackle alone could also keep one alive for quite some time.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 25, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *AOC: U.S. Must Have ‘Lifelong Commitment’ to Migrant Children—Healthcare Services for Life*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have to say, I don't disagree with her.  Young hardworking children, from all over the world, attending public schools has proven to be a real winner for our nation in the past.  Why stop with what has proven to be a winning formula?

To me the larger concern, and this is not just with immigrant children but all American children, is that parents are having to work so many hours just to make ends meet- that we end up with kids hanging out on the street all day, with no supervision and getting into trouble.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 25, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Interesting point about the lead.  Not that I'm one of the those glass is half-empty types, but I'll play along.
> Assuming I have to be able to carry all my possessions I might opt for two firearms.   A shotgun with lots of bird shot and possibly a pistol maybe 9mm for protection when I have to barter with others in a world gone bad.
> 
> A fishing tackle alone could also keep one alive for quite some time.


Are you going it alone or is your husband with you?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 25, 2019)

messy said:


> Are these guys birthers, too? Or truthers? I'm certain their "ethics complaint" will be taken as seriously as you are.


I am as serious as a mutha fucking heart attack.


----------



## nononono (Jul 25, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Have to say, I don't disagree with her.  Young hardworking children, from all over the world, attending public schools has proven to be a real winner for our nation in the past.  Why stop with what has proven to be a winning formula?
> 
> To me the larger concern, and this is not just with immigrant children but all American children, is that parents are having to work so many hours just to make ends meet- that we end up with kids hanging out on the street all day, with no supervision and getting into trouble.


*Hey Tiny " T "....you take your money and sock it away and fund the " Immigrant " children *
*being smuggled across the border ......I'm not and I can guarantee a whole shit load of*
*AMERICANS in 2020 will vote to reverse this STOLEN VOTE " Shit Show " in *
*the US House of Representatives.*
*Just like I stated that the Democrats so-called savior Robert ( Filthy Dirty Cop ) Mueller was*
*a piece of toilet trash.....so will your little " Socialist " experiment FAIL !*


*




*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 25, 2019)

nono clue do you.


----------



## nononono (Jul 25, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> nono clue do you.


*Doo Doo you do....!*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 25, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Always found that funny that the preppers always have two flaws in their prep, a water supply and the fact gold will be worthless. Like diamonds, they only only hold the value we give them.


You are an expert on everything, except politics.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 25, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Have to say, I don't disagree with her.  Young hardworking children, from all over the world, attending public schools has proven to be a real winner for our nation in the past.  Why stop with what has proven to be a winning formula?
> 
> To me the larger concern, and this is not just with immigrant children but all American children, is that parents are having to work so many hours just to make ends meet- that we end up with kids hanging out on the street all day, with no supervision and getting into trouble.


It all started with the hippies.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 25, 2019)

So, Who Wants To Bet That The Media Never Asks Ilhan Omar About Her White People Remarks
Matt Vespa |  @mvespa1 | July 25, 2019
_ 







Rep. Ilhan Omar’s (D-N) controversial past keeps getting dug up. Her tweets about how Israel had hypnotized the world to its evil and appearing to side with the Somali militias who engaged our troops in Somalia in the early 1990s have been unearthed. She also trivialized the 9/11 attacks as an event “where some people did something.” Now, we have this old interview on Al-Jazeera where she said that Americans have more to fear from white people than radical Islamic terrorism (via Fox News):


_


----------



## Torros (Jul 26, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Now that you got called out on gobear, you've switched over to using your Torros handle to back up your arguments and gobear has disapeared.  Seems fairly straight forward to me.


Go ahead and expand on that thought. But first let me grab a beer because I know this should be entertaining.


----------



## messy (Jul 26, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So, Who Wants To Bet That The Media Never Asks Ilhan Omar About Her White People Remarks
> Matt Vespa |  @mvespa1 | July 25, 2019
> _
> 
> ...


She’s a big mouth like Trump but of course she’s factually correct about the white people vs jihadis comment...or can’t you count, Joe? Truth hurts, don’t it, white boy?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 26, 2019)

messy said:


> She’s a big mouth like Trump but of course she’s factually correct about the white people vs jihadis comment...or can’t you count, Joe? Truth hurts, don’t it, white boy?


Per capita or overall?


----------



## messy (Jul 26, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Per capita or overall?


What does that mean, in this context? Obviously, we Americans are more likely to suffer random murder at the hands of other white Americans than at the hands of jihadis. Or can't you count, either? 
Aren't you a scientist? I've seen your graphs.


----------



## nononono (Jul 26, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So, Who Wants To Bet That The Media Never Asks Ilhan Omar About Her White People Remarks
> Matt Vespa |  @mvespa1 | July 25, 2019
> _
> 
> ...


*The " Four " Horsewomen....*

*Each one has their own " Vile " characteristic....*

*




*

*




*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 26, 2019)

Maybe he went back to fucking goats, an upgrade from this scum.





Report: Ilhan Omar has split from her husband

JOHN SEXTON  Posted at 3:21 pm on July 26, 2019 

This comes from the Daily Mail which has labeled it an exclusive. The big caveat here is that there’s no confirmation of this claim from Omar, from her husband, or from her office. The Daily Mail is basing this on Omar apparent change in living arrangements:

ADVERTISEMENT








Former MSNBC host Krystal Ball: MSNBC's Russiagate conspiracies have done major damage to the left


Omar has now dumped her current husband Ahmed Hirsi – who she first married in a religious ceremony in 2002 and divorced in 2008 – and moved into a penthouse apartment in one of Minneapolis’s trendiest neighborhoods, DailyMail.com has learned exclusively.

But Hirsi, is also spending time at the apartment, which is just a block from the Mississippi River in the Mill District sector of Minnesota’s largest city, when she is out of town.

‘Wow,’ said Hirsi, when approached about the split by DailyMail.com outside the complex. ‘I can’t comment on that…

‘He only goes there when Ilhan is in DC,’ one family friend told DailyMail.com. ‘When she’s in Minneapolis he sleeps at his house.’

That’s about the extent of the confirmation in this report. The husband and Omar’s office won’t deny it and an anonymous source says they are living apart. The DM headline mentions them heading for divorce but there’s nothing in the story to support that. It seems to be an inference based on the current living arrangements. But there could be other explanations. Maybe this is a temporary separation?

ADVERTISEMENT






Obviously, the reason this is news, assuming it proves to be accurate, is that Omar has already been under a fair amount of scrutiny for her unusual marital history. She originally married her current husband Ahmed Hirsi in 2002 but that marriage was religious and not legal. In 2008 they separated and the following year she married Ahmed Elmi, this time legally. However, Elmi apparently left in 2011 and Omar got back together with Hirsi. They had their 3rd child in 2012 while she was still legally married to Elmi. In 2017, Omar legally divorced Elmi and then married Hirsi legally in 2018.

ADVERTISEMENT






Adding to the confusion is that fact that Omar filed joint tax returns with Hirsi in at least two years, 2014 and 2015, while she was still legally married to Elmi. That’s illegal under state law and it’s not clear if there were other years where she did the same. But Omar has remained completely mum about all of this, including the rumors that her marriage to Elmi was some sort of sham for immigration purposes.

ADVERTISEMENT






While some have been eager to dismiss this as nothing more than the product of the right-wing fever swamp, actual attempts to investigate the story have been inconclusive. Here’s Politifact, definitely not a right-wing outlet, talking to the Minneapolis Star-Tribune politics editor about the fact that his paper couldn’t resolve this story one way or the other, mostly because Omar and her family won’t talk about it.

ADVERTISEMENT






Earlier this week, Judicial Watch filed a House Ethics complaint alleging, among other things, marriage fraud. So while it’s probably too early to say for sure what’s happening with Omar’s current marriage based on this one report, given her unusual marital history and her determined refusal to talk about it, it could be a while before we know anything for certain.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 26, 2019)

messy said:


> What does that mean, in this context? Obviously, we Americans are more likely to suffer random murder at the hands of other white Americans than at the hands of jihadis. Or can't you count, either?
> Aren't you a scientist? I've seen your graphs.


A simple, "I don't know" would have been fine.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 26, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> A simple, "I don't know" would have been fine.


It’s not a foreign concept to him, quite the opposite actually.
What kind of people stand up for anti American towel heads?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 26, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> It’s not a foreign concept to him, quite the opposite actually.


----------



## messy (Jul 26, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> It’s not a foreign concept to him, quite the opposite actually.
> What kind of people stand up for anti American towel heads?


She’s correct. Is that a problem for you?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 26, 2019)

messy said:


> She’s correct. Is that a problem for you?


Correct about what?


----------



## messy (Jul 26, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Correct about what?


Lost the plot, did ya? She’s correct when she says that Americans need to be more afraid of white men than Muslim terrorists.
Obviously, the numbers of corpses bear out her claim. She’s 100% right, as you know. And thanks for mentioning it!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 27, 2019)

messy said:


> Lost the plot, did ya? She’s correct when she says that Americans need to be more afraid of white men than Muslim terrorists.
> Obviously, the numbers of corpses bear out her claim. She’s 100% right, as you know. And thanks for mentioning it!


nutters are never right, they just hate, hate everything that isn't nutter and right now t is their new messiah.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 27, 2019)

messy said:


> Lost the plot, did ya? She’s correct when she says that Americans need to be more afraid of white men than Muslim terrorists.
> Obviously, the numbers of corpses bear out her claim. She’s 100% right, as you know. And thanks for mentioning it!


You spelled black wrong, did ya?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 27, 2019)

July 26, 2019
*Pete Buttigieg livin’ large on the campaign trail*
By Thomas Lifson
So much for the urgency of the Green New Deal that Peter Buttigieg is backing. Let other people take the bus, Peter is chartering private jets like no other Democrat running for president. Bryan Slodysko reports for AP:

 Pete Buttigieg has spent roughly $300,000 on private jet travel this year, more than any other Democrat running for the White House, according to an analysis of campaign finance data.

The expenditures have enabled the South Bend, Indiana, mayor to keep up an aggressive schedule, shuttling from his campaign headquarters in his hometown to fundraisers and political events across the country. But his reliance on charter flights contrasts sharply with his image as a Rust Belt mayor who embodies frugality and Midwestern modesty.

Peter’s hardly the first candidate to push a bogus image. But it’s more than just that; the claimed urgency of global warming means that he is killing the planet for political gain – if you buy the warmist fraud. The GND tells us that we have to sacrifice our comfort, our transportation and our livelihoods because the disaster is so imminent. Anyone who _really _believes that would never charter a jet.

But private jets aren’t the only way Peter is livin’ large:

His campaign spent about $110,000 at a Hilton hotel in downtown Miami during the first round of Democratic debates last month . Buttigieg’s campaign says the expenditures covered a large block of conference rooms and rooms for campaign staff, though records show it’s drastically more than any other top contender paid for lodging that week.

He also spent about $20,000 at other Hilton hotels, $14,000 on car and limousine services and $4,100 at the Avalon in Beverly Hills, which bills itself as a hotel that “sets the tone for hip repose.”

The campaign can afford all of this, of course because:

He led the field of Democratic candidates in fundraising during the second quarter, raking in $24.8 million .

One thing that you almost never hear or read in the MSM is that the reason Buttigieg’s fundraising is so robust that lots of homosexuals see his candidacy as a turning point.  As the first openly gay presidential contender, Buttigieg is breaking down a barrier to acceptance. Vanity Fair is one of the few publications to acknowledge this, perhaps because it believes its readership is sympathetic to the cause.

But voters in unfashionable neighborhoods without closets full of designer duds might not be as happy with the notion that gay money is pushing a homosexual candidate.







Private jets are fun! (_Photo credit: Gage Skidmore)_

Especially one that throws around money on luxuries.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 27, 2019)

https://t.co/LsV2ikjbIT


----------



## espola (Jul 27, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> https://t.co/LsV2ikjbIT


You have your hoodie on backward.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 27, 2019)

Harris: I’m not in favor of decriminalizing illegal immigration, I just won’t treat it like a crime!

ED MORRISSEY  Posted at 11:31 am on July 27, 2019 

“Let me just be very clear,” Kamala Harris tells Meghan McCain right before she does the exact opposite. It’s rare to see an experienced politician contradict him/herself in the same appearance, but Harris manages to do almost within the same _breath_. When McCain declares that Harris is for decriminalization, Harris objects, saying “I am not in favor of decriminalizing.” In the very next sentence, Harris then says “we’re not going to treat people who are undocumented and cross borders as criminals.”

ADVERTISEMENT







Border victory: U.S. and Guatemala sign agreement on asylum-seekers


If that’s Harris’ idea of “very clear,” it explains a lot about her campaign:


Elizabeth Harrington

✔@LizRNC
 · 23h

Replying to @LizRNC
Struggling to explain how when imposing her government takeover of health care, she will magically find $32 trillion without taxing the Middle Class




Elizabeth Harrington

✔@LizRNC

On Open Borders:

"I am not in favor of decriminalizing, um, or, or, not having, um, consequence for--we have to keep--let me just be very clear"




894
9:56 AM - Jul 26, 2019
Twitter Ads info and privacy

754 people are talking about this





I had to transcribe this word salad to see if it made any more sense as text. Nope!

MCCAIN: You’re for decriminalizing border crossings, one of things people were [inaudible] at the debate. Do you agree with AOC that we should get rid of DHS altogether?

HARRIS: That’s not correct. I’m not in favor of decriminalizing, or not having consequence for — we have to keep — let me just be very clear. We have to have a secure border, but I am in favor of saying we’re not going to treat people who are undocumented and cross borders as criminals. That’s correct. That is correct. And what we’ve got to do is we cannot have any more policy like we have under this current president, that is about inhumane conduct, that is about putting babies in cages, that is about separating children from their parents. And we have got to have policies that is about passing comprehensive immigration reform with the pathway toward citizenship, shutting down these private detention facilities —

MCCAIN: Clarify this for me, though, because I find it confusing.

HARRIS: Yes, yes.

MCCAIN: I believe that if someone crosses over the border illegally, it’s illegal. And you would decriminalize it.

HARRIS: I would not make it a crime punishable by jail. It should be a civil enforcement issue, but not a criminal enforcement issue.

MCCAIN: Okay.

HARRIS: There should be — you know, you gotta play by the rules, but we can’t treat people like criminals.

“We can’t treat people like criminals”? What exactly did Harris do as California’s Attorney General, anyway? She didn’t have that trouble when it came to parents of truant students, for example. In 2011, Harris explicitly threatened parents with the “full force and consequences of the law” after the state legislature made truancy a crime in the state’s penal code.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 27, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Harris: I’m not in favor of decriminalizing illegal immigration, I just won’t treat it like a crime!
> 
> ED MORRISSEY  Posted at 11:31 am on July 27, 2019
> 
> ...


Traumatized.  The lot of 'em.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 27, 2019)

*Private Equity Is Essential to Entrepreneurship and the Fuel to Prosperity*
Elizabeth Warren wants to bury private equity. Here’s why that is a bad idea.
*Friday, July 26, 2019
*
https://fee.org/articles/private-equity-is-essential-to-entrepreneurship-and-the-fuel-to-prosperity/?utm_source=ribbon

Elizabeth Warren wants to bury private equity. Here’s why that is a bad idea.

*Free Enterprise and Private Equity*
I have a love-hate relationship with private equity. As a mergers and acquisitions attorney, I spend more of my time representing sellers of companies, or even corporate buyers, than representing private equity. I have had vigorous negotiations with private equity firms and their attorneys. However, I respect the important role private equity firms have in the free enterprise system. Free enterprise is the engine of American prosperity; private capital is often the fuel to that engine. Unfortunately, presidential hopeful Sen. Elizabeth Warren (D-MA) doesn’t see it this way.

Rolling out a new plan to tighten the grip on private equity, Warren hyperbolically calls PE firms “vampires” that engage in “legalized looting.” Instead of looting the economy, as Warren’s punitive wealth tax plans would, private equity firms often play an important role in entrepreneurship and the full life cycle of a business. For instance, Ernst & Young estimates that PE-backed activity generates around 5 percent of US GDP.

Reminds me of this gem:


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 27, 2019)

Elizabeth Warren played by GP:


----------



## messy (Jul 27, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> *Private Equity Is Essential to Entrepreneurship and the Fuel to Prosperity*
> Elizabeth Warren wants to bury private equity. Here’s why that is a bad idea.
> *Friday, July 26, 2019
> *
> ...


What on earth would you know about private equity? Don’t you receive a federal paycheck? You don’t give to charity. You aren’t in stocks. LOL!!! 
You’re not an entrepreneur...what else don’t you have to do with the article you posted? 
Not that you would know, but PE has done the opposite of foster entrepreneurship. It invests in existing businesses looking for a flip. It doesn’t nurture entrepreneurs at all. You haven’t dealt with it, so you wouldn’t know. I would.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 27, 2019)

messy said:


> What on earth would you know about private equity? Don’t you receive a federal paycheck? You don’t give to charity. You aren’t in stocks. LOL!!!
> You’re not an entrepreneur...what else don’t you have to do with the article you posted?
> Not that you would know, but PE has done the opposite of foster entrepreneurship. It invests in existing businesses looking for a flip. It doesn’t nurture entrepreneurs at all. You haven’t dealt with it, so you wouldn’t know. I would.


Poser.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 27, 2019)

messy said:


> What on earth would you know about private equity? Don’t you receive a federal paycheck? You don’t give to charity. You aren’t in stocks. LOL!!!
> You’re not an entrepreneur...what else don’t you have to do with the article you posted?
> Not that you would know, but PE has done the opposite of foster entrepreneurship. It invests in existing businesses looking for a flip. It doesn’t nurture entrepreneurs at all. You haven’t dealt with it, so you wouldn’t know. I would.


Awwww you're jealous.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 27, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Poser.


Messpola still wearing his collateralized debt as an asset cape without knowing how his fictional equity fails the liquidity test, rate of return test, and safety test.


----------



## messy (Jul 27, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Messpola still wearing his collateralized debt as an asset cape without knowing how his fictional equity fails the liquidity test, rate of return test, and safety test.


Truth hurts, doesn't it. You do nothing and know less...ouch! 
And I'm a poser? LOL.


----------



## nononono (Jul 27, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Maybe he went back to fucking goats, an upgrade from this scum.
> 
> 
> 
> ...










*Where's the " Rodent "....!*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 27, 2019)

Glad we can agree, now doesn’t that feel good?


messy said:


> Truth hurts, doesn't it. You do nothing and know less...ouch!
> And I'm a poser? LOL.


----------



## nononono (Jul 27, 2019)

*Good ol " Messy " Financial.....*
*" Asleep at The Wheel "*


----------



## tenacious (Jul 28, 2019)

messy said:


> What on earth would you know about private equity? Don’t you receive a federal paycheck? You don’t give to charity. You aren’t in stocks. LOL!!!
> You’re not an entrepreneur...what else don’t you have to do with the article you posted?
> Not that you would know, but PE has done the opposite of foster entrepreneurship. It invests in existing businesses looking for a flip. It doesn’t nurture entrepreneurs at all. You haven’t dealt with it, so you wouldn’t know. I would.


lol


----------



## tenacious (Jul 28, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> It all started with the hippies.


Umm... didn't the hippies become the baby boomers?  Who are now the backbone of the Republican support.  
Sexually liberation in their youths, demanding deficit spending in their mature years.  Ironic and gluttonous all at the same time.


----------



## espola (Jul 28, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Umm... didn't the hippies become the baby boomers?  Who are now the backbone of the Republican support.
> Sexually liberation in their youths, demanding deficit spending in their mature years.  Ironic and gluttonous all at the same time.


Before the hippies came the beatniks, such as my hero Maynard G Krebs (played by Bob Denver before Gilligan)






"You rang?"

"Work!!!"


----------



## espola (Jul 28, 2019)

espola said:


> Before the hippies came the beatniks, such as my hero Maynard G Krebs (played by Bob Denver before Gilligan)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Paraphrasing a statement attributed to Janis Joplin - The hippies believe in making things better.   The beatniks believe things aren't going to get better and say "The hell with it", stay stoned, and have a good time.


----------



## nononono (Jul 28, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Umm... didn't the hippies become the baby boomers?
> *No...come on Tiny " T " ..yur almost as bad as Spola n Rodent..*
> 
> Who are now the backbone of the Republican support.
> ...


*Read Tiny " T "....read...!*


----------



## nononono (Jul 28, 2019)

espola said:


> Before the hippies came the beatniks, such as my hero Maynard G Krebs (played by Bob Denver before Gilligan)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Hippies = Beatniks*
*Beatniks = Hippies*

*You know all about them Spola....*
*You worshiped them while serving...*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 28, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Read Tiny " T "....read...!*


Dixiecrats became Republicans (see: the Southern Strategy/Nixon/post Goldwater). The party of racist becomes the civil rights party and the party of Lincoln becomes the white nationalist/KKK/anti semitic party.


----------



## nononono (Jul 28, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Dixiecrats became Republicans
> (see: the Southern Strategy/Nixon/post Goldwater).
> The party of racist becomes the civil rights party and
> the party of Lincoln becomes the white nationalist/KKK/anti semitic party.



*It's absolutely hilarious to watch you regurgitate *
*" White Washed " Democratic Union Election Trash.....*

*You really should have finished school and gone on*
*to college....*

*The Democrats where/are/will always be the Party of *
*" White Nationalists/KKK/ANTIFA/BLM " and many*
*other assorted terrorist organizations....*

*Since you LOVE to twist History....please explain how*
*JFK got elected and what LBJ said to get elected....*
*That's a " Democratic " nugget of History you won't *
*want to repeat on this forum, but I KNOW* *you will look it up.*


----------



## messy (Jul 28, 2019)

https://apple.news/AKRGEJ_NmQyukTa-9ikvv0A


----------



## nononono (Jul 28, 2019)

messy said:


> https://apple.news/AKRGEJ_NmQyukTa-9ikvv0A



*Obama OWNS the Debt....!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 28, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Obama OWNS the Debt....!*


Trying to convince yourself?


----------



## messy (Jul 28, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Obama OWNS the Debt....!*


LOL. Trump said he’d get rid of it but he wants it to go up up up. Hard choices are difficult...you have to be a true leader to make them.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 28, 2019)

messy said:


> LOL. Trump said he’d get rid of it but he wants it to go up up up. Hard choices are difficult...you have to be a true leader to make them.


Doesn’t sound anything like leading from behind now does it.


----------



## messy (Jul 28, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Doesn’t sound anything like leading from behind now does it.


Up up up goes the deficit. He doesn’t want to make the hard choices so he just cuts taxes and keeps spending. So he lied about reducing the deficit?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 28, 2019)

messy said:


> Up up up goes the deficit. He doesn’t want to make the hard choices so he just cuts taxes and keeps spending. So he lied about reducing the deficit?


I don’t like spending like you do so you have no standing in this argument. If it was Clinton you wouldn’t even be talking about it.


----------



## messy (Jul 28, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I don’t like spending like you do so you have no standing in this argument. If it was Clinton you wouldn’t even be talking about it.


He loves spending. As did W. It’s a GOP thing...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 29, 2019)

messy said:


> He loves spending. As did W. It’s a GOP thing...


Its an opposite day thing, save means spend and least means most.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 29, 2019)

JULY 29, 2019
*Pete Buttigieg: Wrong about Religion, Homosexuality, and Abortion*
By Don Boys
Politicians have a constitutional right to be stupid, but Pete Buttigieg is taking advantage of that right. Pete is wrong about religion, abortion, and homosexuality. I don't want someone with three major failures in the White House.

In a recent conversation with USA Today, Buttigieg characterized conservative Christians as "saying so much about what Christ said so little about, and so little about what he said so much about." Pete was using the absence of evidence argument — i.e., since Christ didn't prohibit perversion, then criticism of LGBTQ crowd is wrong. However, that is fallacious, since Christ didn't speak about cannibalism, but I assume, though not sure, that Pete would not defend it. Pete is parroting the same silly, shallow argument that Christ's words are more important than other Scripture, but that undercuts scriptural authority. If a statement is in the Bible, it is to be properly interpreted by the context.

If it is biblical, it doesn't matter whether Christ said it or not. Moses and the Apostle Paul surely made it clear that perversion is an abnormality, an aberration, and an abomination.

Pete is said to be a "devoted" Episcopalian. I'm not sure if that means he goes to church three times a week, tithes, and says grace at every meal. Professor Gary Dorrien of Union Theological Seminary said, "In our time, the Episcopal Church is a generally progressive denomination that ordains gay and lesbian bishops, makes room for liberation theology." The denomination wandered far into left field many years ago, as almost all groups do.

Their pews are empty, as are their offering plates, sure signs of coming death.

The flagship church in the Episcopalian denomination is the National Cathedral in Washington, D.C. One of their leaders invited a hundred Muslims to use the cathedral for Friday prayers, and the staff covered all crosses and anything that might offend the Islamists. Officials have marched in "gay" pride parades. The National Cathedral still in good standing with the denomination and is even the most famous in that group.

One pro-Pete commentator opined, "The Episcopal Church of America accepts gay parishioners, priests, and bishops in churches that recite the Nicene Creed every Sunday and have as authentic a claim to 'orthodoxy' as any other church and more than many."

No, that dog won't hunt.

Everyone with a modicum of knowledge about history knows that all the mainline denominations give lip service to the Bible but departed from it generations ago. Moreover, Episcopalians of today are far from what they were in George Washington's day. No denominational official is willing to admit, "As a group, we have departed from our roots and are occupying buildings built by people who were narrow-minded fanatics."

Moreover, after choosing the lifestyle of homosexuals, Pete has taken on all the baggage that most homosexuals possess. A person may experience homosexual desires, but that does not mean he was created homosexual. Furthermore, because a person reacts to that desire does not make him a homosexual. It only means he is a stupid sinner, like all of us. Even the thought of unmarried sex is wrong, whether abnormal or normal. Practicing homosexuals are people who were born heterosexual and are rebelling against the God-ordained plan for their lives.

If a person obsesses over normal or abnormal sexual thoughts, it is wrong and dangerous and indicates a corrupt mind and heart. God says, "For out of it [the heart] are the issues of life." We often do what we think about.

People change all the time, so counselors should not tell people they cannot change their sexual desires. Of course they can.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 29, 2019)

JULY 29, 2019
*Rashida Tlaib: Israel ‘exists’ to the ‘detriment’ of Palestinians*
By Thomas Lifson
As the Democrats prepare for the second round of presidential debates in her own congressional district, Rep. Rashida Tlaib takes the opportunity of the spotlight to imply that Israel should not exist, echoing the “drive the Jews into the sea” rhetoric of previous Arab wars on Israel.

Speaking to CNN’s Jake Tapper in downtown Detroit, Tlaib reiterated her support for the BDS movement and laughably claimed that she would support resolutions supporting boycotts of human rights abusers like Saudi Arabia and Egypt, except that there aren’t congressional resolutions doing so. This is absurd, since she could introduce such resolutions.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 29, 2019)

Attribution: 

Winning in 2020 requires humanity, introspection, truth, acceptance, and confronting Trump's racism
Jul 28, 2019 5:15pm PDT by Egberto Willies, Community

Humans are not inherently evil. Have you ever noticed that accentuating the positive in someone many times lead that person to attempt to continue on that path? Personally, I can tell you that living up to the expectations of others is what made me a better person.

The converse is also true. I remember going to a movie that depicted a story where the new principal of Eastside High School, Joe Louis Clark, tore down all the "cages" in his high school. He said if you treat the kids like animals, that is the behavior one should expect from them. It left an indelible impression on me.

Externalities have a strong influence on _all_ humans. Minds can be manipulated for good, evil, and just outright control. These externalities, well-honed by a few, control the minds and actions of most people today. The only way we are going to get out of it is if we give our minds a chance to go through alternate paths and not believe that because we learned about things as they are, that is how they should be, and will be going forward. We'd do better opening our minds to other possibilities, especially when reality seems so tenuous.

In that light, let me first lay out a polled fact. North of 60% of Americans (not just Democrats) support most of the policies articulated by The Squad (Reps. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez, Ilhan Omar, Ayanna Pressley, and Rashida Tlaib). Sen. Elizabeth Warren gave an inspiring speech on this reality at Netroots Nation that everyone should listen to with an open mind.

Joe Biden currently has a lead in the Democratic and general presidential races. That is likely because of a false, psychologically manufactured narrative that implies he is the only one who can beat Trump. The thing is, most Democrats want someone else. The most recent DFA poll of progressives should be a wake-up call.

It is a fact that the establishment of both major political parties is funded by the same rich people, in the aggregate. Policies less amenable to the poor and middle class would continue with Biden or Trump in power. Biden comes without Trump's theft and socio-ethical issues, but it is clear that Trump would do as articulated by Democratic operative Donny Deutsch.

When the former "owner of BET and black billionaire" accuses the Democratic Party of moving too far to the left, it should confirm that what we have is a class issue and all tools, including all the -isms, will be used to maintain class supremacy. And guess what: If white supremacy is the necessary tool, it is clear Kanye West and BET billionaire Robert Johnson have no problem with it.

Now, many Democrats are allowing both Republicans and the Democratic establishment to hate on The Squad. They fear that these four heroes (and yes, these young compatriots are my heroes), who are doing much of what is overdue, may cause us to lose the election. One must ask: Why would that be the case if, when polled specifically on policy positions, most Americans agree with them?

Americans are being hoodwinked. Once again we are asked to temper our wants as the plutocracy puts the fear in many to surrender. Maurice Mitchell, national director of the Working Families Party and senior fellow at Prism, said it best at Netroots Nation 2019.

"The intervention we need to make is around this question of electability," Mitchell said. "Or what it takes to actually beat an ascendant white Christian identity movement that Trump rode to the White House."

Mitchell went on to point out that many, attempt to describe centrism as nonideological. He made it clear that that is not the case. In fact, the centrist ideology is corporate ideology. He said that when the Establishment talks about unity what they really mean is the surrender of our Progressive values.

The WFP National Director further made it clear that Progressives can only win if they provide Americans with the forward-moving policies they want. That is what will have them discussing the election in their social institutions which will ultimately ferry them to the polls.

Tim Wise hits the nail on the head in a recent Twitter thread.

1/ If the Dems blow this election it will not be because they were "too far left on policy" or because they "weren't left enough." It will have little to do with policy at all. They are making a mistake caused by traditional consultant theory that does not apply here…

2/ And by listening to influential pundits in liberal media who also don't get the unique nature of Trumpism, relative to normal political movements & campaigns…this election is NOT going to be won by talking about all your "great plans" for health care, jobs, education, etc. …

26/ If anything, I would say crafting an argument that this is an existential crisis for the nation--and making it about Trump's bigotry and who we want to be as a country, would be far more effective in inspiring them to make up their minds…

27/ And what I know for a FACT is that this message--that Trumpism is a threat to everything we care about and love about this country--is what will inspire the Dem base to vote…and THAT is what this election is about…

28/ I'm not saying the Dems don't need policy ideas, but focusing on wonky, look-how-much-I've-thought about-this stuff is not going to move the needle in 2020…

29/ What the left never understands is: we need to stop approaching elections like the goddamned debate team, and start approaching it like the right does, like the cheerleading squad…

30/ The right knows psychology and we know public policy and sociology…great. The latter does not win elections…

31/ People who say the Dems should ignore Trump's race baiting because its some genius political strategy calculated to distract us, are idiots. He is no genius. And if you downplay it you NORMALIZE him. If you make this about policy, you NORMALIZE him. He is a racist…

32/ He is a white nationalist. He is an authoritarian. He and his cult are a threat to the future of the nation and world because of their hatreds. His movement betrays the country's promise. THAT is the message that will drive turnout. Not debates over marginal tax rates…

34/ Not to say the House shouldn't impeach over that stuff. They should. But the 2020 candidates must craft a message that is not about that. Trumpism is the threat to America, more than Putin. And Putin didn't birth Trumpism. Conservative White America did…

Wise puts less emphasis on policy, as he goes for the carnal. While that worked in Louisiana, a national scale with a more diverse populace both ethnically and socioeconomically may require a different balance to ensure everyone sees a reason to fight.

If Democrats campaign and educate from a position of strength instead of fear, we win. The missing link is a large percentage of middle-class and poor white people. Enlightened white people, who understand that Donald Trump and both political establishments are using fear of the other and white supremacy, should assuage the fears of their white friends and relatives instead of trying to moderate The Squad and their fairly large following. After all, white people as well as "the others" are hurt by the bad policies.

The Squad’s constituents have been screwed by all administrations as their favored policies are constantly disregarded, or they are asked to wait one more time. A second Trump term will hurt them much less than it will hurt everyone else. After all, they are used to being asked to wait incessantly for something that never seems to come, simply to appease a mythical voter. As they continue to see an upside that never comes, they simply abandon electoral politics. Welcome, Trump.

Winning in 2020 will require us to, once and for all, honor everyone’s humanity. It will require introspection, as we learn how to look through the eyes of others to understand their realities and experiences. Accepting these truths will provide us the spine and camaraderie necessary to collectively and unabashedly confront Trump's racism, xenophobia, sexism, and misogyny.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 29, 2019)

Attribution: 

How to connect race and class to win against divide-and-conquer narratives
Jul 28, 2019 4:00pm PDT by David Akadjian, Community

One of the best workshops I went to this year at Netroots Nation was called “The Race Class Narrative: Putting It to Work.” Put together by SEIU and conducted by Josh Keller (SEIU Minnesota State Council), Tinselyn Simms (SEIU), and Christopher Lampkin (SEIU 1199NW), the seminar helped me answer a question I’ve had for a while: 

How do we connect race and class? 

This is a very timely subject because Donald Trump connects these two narratives in a very powerful and scary way. He tells people that you can only “win” when some other race loses. He demonizes black people, new immigrants, migrants, Muslims, and others and tells white people that the only way they will win is if these other people lose. 

I keep hearing a narrative out there that says the solution to this is that we have to moderate in order to win. Here’s an example: 






An example of the moderation narrative from the 2020 campaign.
Does anyone think if Joe Biden wins the primary, Republicans are not going to run against Ilhan Omar? We’re seeing the 2020 campaign right now and we know the narrative. It doesn’t matter who we put out there, there will be some racist narrative of us vs. them. See also: Benghazi, the Rev. Jeremiah Wright, birtherism, “white genocide,” and “Obama is a secret Muslim.”

Once we understand that nothing the Democratic Party does is going to change this, the question then is: How do we fight it? 

One of the best answers I’ve seen is that we have to have a different and more powerful vision of America. This involves linking race and class narratives to unite people instead of divide them. 

*The data that tells us this is a winning strategy *
Before talking about how to do it, I’m going to talk a little bit about why. It’s important to know that the reason for doing this is not just because it’s the right thing to do, but because it’s also a winning strategy. 

The strategy I’m writing about was tested in a nationally representative survey, plus four state-level deeper dives (in California, Indiana, Ohio, and Minnnesota) with subsequent follow-up online ad testing, independent surveys, and canvassing experiments. The original national survey results I’m highlighting below were drawn from a sample of  1,500 adults in spring 2018, plus over-samples of 100 African Americans, 100 Latinos, 100 millennials, 100 drop-off voters, and 100 unlikely voters. 

Of this group:


*23%* were considered our *base*: Strongly concerned about bias against people of color, they support a progressive  agenda on racial and economic justice and approve of our narratives.


*59% were persuadables*: They toggle between views shared by our base and by the opposition. For illustration, 72% of persuadables asked say that “focusing on and talking about race is necessary to move forward toward greater equality.” But 65% asked this question also believe “talking about race doesn’t fix anything and may even make things worse.” 


*18% opposition*: They think wealth is a product of individual effort, hold African Americans and Latinos responsible for their own conditions, and disapprove of our policy agenda across issues.

To test the theory that combining race and class is both persuasive to the middle and galvanizing to our base, they tested specific sentences against a colorblind approach that was otherwise the same. That is, one formulation was just about class, while the other was about race and class. The only difference was adding in race in a very specific way. 

What they found was that adding race improves the efficacy of economic populism, reducing the support for opposition. Hearing these assertions moved people toward wanting to “join together across racial differences.” 

Adding race to specific phrases showed *a **3% gain in effectiveness with base votersand* *an 8% gain in effectiveness with persuadables*. In addition, when asked about wanting to “join together across racial differences,” the race-class phrasing moved 12% of base voters toward excited (79% saying they were initially excited) and 21% of persuadable voters toward excited (with 55% saying they were already excited). 

Part of the reason for this is that people hold two different views about the world: They can have both progressive and regressive views on race, the economy, and government. 

Contrary to what many people think, people don’t need to be convinced on many of our issues. They believe many of the things we believe. We just need to participate in the conversation, instead of staying silent and allowing their negative frames to be triggered without opposition. 

*What does an example look like? *
Here’s an example that contains all of the elements of a full race-class narrative. 



*Winning Narrative* *Description of Elements
No matter where we come from or what our color, most of us work hard for our families.* A shared value statement that invokes race and includes everyone. 
*But today, certain politicians and their greedy lobbyists hurt everyone by handing kickbacks to the rich, de-funding our schools, and threatening our seniors with cuts to Medicare and Social Security. Then they turn around and point the finger for our hard times at poor families, black people, and new immigrants.*

Names racial scapegoating as a weapon that economically harms all of us. 

*We need to join together with people from all walks of life to fight for our future.*

Emphasizes unity and collective action to solve problem.

*By joining together, we can elect new leaders who work for all of us, not just the wealthy few.*

Connects working together to government for all.

*You can do this in conversations *
When you’re talking with people, especially persuadables, a race/class narrative like the one above can help garner support, especially if they maybe “kind of” think it’s important but feel other things might be more important. 

What links the two together is that the right is using race narratives to divide us against each other. They’re using divisive strategies. 

By talking about this openly, it can allow people to see race in a different way, and to see AM radio and Fox News pundits in a different light. 

I’ll often ask questions like: 


Why are there so many pundits in the media who scapegoat people? 


Why doesn’t Donald Trump run on his policies, like cutting taxes for the rich and turning the country’s regulatory agencies over to corporate special interests? Why does he hold racist campaign rallies that demonize black people, Latinos, and Muslims? 


Why doesn’t he focus on health care or education, or things that everyone needs?

So many people in our country are struggling right now. We all want access to quality education, to good jobs, to better healthcare. Why aren’t these pundits and politicians trying to solve problems? 

When you open conversations up in this way, it gives you the opportunity to then say that we should all come together—white, black, brown—to work on a better life for everyone. 

Encourage people and talk about how we did this in the past to win things like the 40-hour work week, weekends, and civil rights. 

Here are some tips from the SEIU research for your story:  


Begin with a *shared value* before moving on to naming the problem:

The shared value says “I’m a friend” 


Positive framing is retained better by audiences than negative framing


*Call out* *divide-and-conquer tactics*(scapegoating) and *connect them *to how it economically hurts us all.


*Explicitly name race *when articulating an agenda to make life better for working people. 


*Name the villain(s) *by the* tactics they employ*, not just who they are:

If you name villains by what they do (for example, corporate special interests that buy government), you don’t overgeneralize 


Connect the value of working together to achieving an effective government that works for everyone. 


Offer a specific and unifying *call to action*. Name the *payoff* from it.


----------



## nononono (Jul 29, 2019)

messy said:


> LOL. Trump said he’d get rid of it but he wants it to go
> up up up. Hard choices are difficult...you have to
> be a true leader to make them.


*Nice.....you display twisted deviant ignorance on another thread,
then come on this thread and further support it with comments about
" Debt " that you have no actual/provable knowledge or rational of....

Exhibit A. 
Will be all of your previous comments/responses on how you " Manipulate "
your indebtedness through creative refinancing by over encumbering your
" supposed " properties....*


----------



## nononono (Jul 29, 2019)

QUOTE

	
	
		
		
	


	




Attribution:

How to connect race and class to win against divide-and-conquer narratives
Jul 28, 2019 4:00pm PDT by David Akadjian, Community

One of the best workshops I went to this year at Netroots Nation was called “The Race Class Narrative: Putting It to Work.” Put together by SEIU and conducted by Josh Keller (SEIU Minnesota State Council), Tinselyn Simms (SEIU), and Christopher Lampkin (SEIU 1199NW), the seminar helped me answer a question I’ve had for a while:

How do we connect race and class?

This is a very timely subject because Donald Trump connects these two narratives in a very powerful and scary way. He tells people that you can only “win” when some other race loses. He demonizes black people, new immigrants, migrants, Muslims, and others and tells white people that the only way they will win is if these other people lose.

I keep hearing a narrative out there that says the solution to this is that we have to moderate in order to win. Here’s an example:






An example of the moderation narrative from the 2020 campaign.
Does anyone think if Joe Biden wins the primary, Republicans are not going to run against Ilhan Omar? We’re seeing the 2020 campaign right now and we know the narrative. It doesn’t matter who we put out there, there will be some racist narrative of us vs. them. See also: Benghazi, the Rev. Jeremiah Wright, birtherism, “white genocide,” and “Obama is a secret Muslim.”

Once we understand that nothing the Democratic Party does is going to change this, the question then is: How do we fight it?

One of the best answers I’ve seen is that we have to have a different and more powerful vision of America. This involves linking race and class narratives to unite people instead of divide them.

*The data that tells us this is a winning strategy *
Before talking about how to do it, I’m going to talk a little bit about why. It’s important to know that the reason for doing this is not just because it’s the right thing to do, but because it’s also a winning strategy.

The strategy I’m writing about was tested in a nationally representative survey, plus four state-level deeper dives (in California, Indiana, Ohio, and Minnnesota) with subsequent follow-up online ad testing, independent surveys, and canvassing experiments. The original national survey results I’m highlighting below were drawn from a sample of  1,500 adults in spring 2018, plus over-samples of 100 African Americans, 100 Latinos, 100 millennials, 100 drop-off voters, and 100 unlikely voters.

Of this group:


*23%* were considered our *base*: Strongly concerned about bias against people of color, they support a progressive  agenda on racial and economic justice and approve of our narratives.


*59% were persuadables*: They toggle between views shared by our base and by the opposition. For illustration, 72% of persuadables asked say that “focusing on and talking about race is necessary to move forward toward greater equality.” But 65% asked this question also believe “talking about race doesn’t fix anything and may even make things worse.” 


*18% opposition*: They think wealth is a product of individual effort, hold African Americans and Latinos responsible for their own conditions, and disapprove of our policy agenda across issues.
To test the theory that combining race and class is both persuasive to the middle and galvanizing to our base, they tested specific sentences against a colorblind approach that was otherwise the same. That is, one formulation was just about class, while the other was about race and class. The only difference was adding in race in a very specific way.

What they found was that adding race improves the efficacy of economic populism, reducing the support for opposition. Hearing these assertions moved people toward wanting to “join together across racial differences.”

Adding race to specific phrases showed *a 3% gain in effectiveness with base votersand* *an 8% gain in effectiveness with persuadables*. In addition, when asked about wanting to “join together across racial differences,” the race-class phrasing moved 12% of base voters toward excited (79% saying they were initially excited) and 21% of persuadable voters toward excited (with 55% saying they were already excited).

Part of the reason for this is that people hold two different views about the world: They can have both progressive and regressive views on race, the economy, and government.

Contrary to what many people think, people don’t need to be convinced on many of our issues. They believe many of the things we believe. We just need to participate in the conversation, instead of staying silent and allowing their negative frames to be triggered without opposition.

*What does an example look like? *
Here’s an example that contains all of the elements of a full race-class narrative.



*Winning Narrative* *Description of Elements
No matter where we come from or what our color, most of us work hard for our families.* A shared value statement that invokes race and includes everyone.
*But today, certain politicians and their greedy lobbyists hurt everyone by handing kickbacks to the rich, de-funding our schools, and threatening our seniors with cuts to Medicare and Social Security. Then they turn around and point the finger for our hard times at poor families, black people, and new immigrants.*

Names racial scapegoating as a weapon that economically harms all of us.

*We need to join together with people from all walks of life to fight for our future.*

Emphasizes unity and collective action to solve problem.

*By joining together, we can elect new leaders who work for all of us, not just the wealthy few.*

Connects working together to government for all.

*You can do this in conversations *
When you’re talking with people, especially persuadables, a race/class narrative like the one above can help garner support, especially if they maybe “kind of” think it’s important but feel other things might be more important.

What links the two together is that the right is using race narratives to divide us against each other. They’re using divisive strategies.

By talking about this openly, it can allow people to see race in a different way, and to see AM radio and Fox News pundits in a different light.

I’ll often ask questions like:


Why are there so many pundits in the media who scapegoat people? 


Why doesn’t Donald Trump run on his policies, like cutting taxes for the rich and turning the country’s regulatory agencies over to corporate special interests? Why does he hold racist campaign rallies that demonize black people, Latinos, and Muslims? 


Why doesn’t he focus on health care or education, or things that everyone needs?
So many people in our country are struggling right now. We all want access to quality education, to good jobs, to better healthcare. Why aren’t these pundits and politicians trying to solve problems?

When you open conversations up in this way, it gives you the opportunity to then say that we should all come together—white, black, brown—to work on a better life for everyone.

Encourage people and talk about how we did this in the past to win things like the 40-hour work week, weekends, and civil rights.

Here are some tips from the SEIU research for your story:


Begin with a *shared value* before moving on to naming the problem:
*The shared value says “I’m a friend” **


Positive framing is retained better by audiences than negative framing

*Call out* *divide-and-conquer tactics*(scapegoating) and *connect them *to how it economically hurts us all.


*Explicitly name race *when articulating an agenda to make life better for working people. 


*Name the villain(s) *by the* tactics they employ*, not just who they are:
If you name villains by what they do (for example, corporate special interests that buy government), you don’t overgeneralize

Connect the value of working together to achieving an effective government that works for everyone. 


Offer a specific and unifying *call to action*. Name the *payoff* from it
*Credit goes to the " Sheriff " for posting the above article.....!!*
*In NO way do I want it to appear as if my response is adversarial *
*to his work.*
..................................................................................

** " A Friend " :*
*Does NOT do what the above SEIU article suggests to do*
*to a Fellow Human Being..!*

*That is a Filthy Disgusting way to treat Humans...*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 29, 2019)

[QUOTE="nononono, post: 277966,]

*That is a Filthy Disgusting way to treat Humans...*[/QUOTE]
You mean like separating families?
Keeping people in over crowded cages?
Denying those people basic needs?
Keeping those people longer than the law allows?


----------



## Booter (Jul 29, 2019)

*National Debt Since Trump Took Office*
At first, it seemed Trump was lowering the debt. It fell $102 billion in the first six months after Trump took office. On January 20th, the day Trump was inaugurated, the debt was $19.9 trillion. On July 30, it was $19.8 trillion. But it was not because of anything he did. Instead, it was because of the federal debt ceiling.


On September 8, 2017, Trump signed a bill increasing the debt ceiling. Later that day, the debt exceeded $20 trillion for the first time in U.S. history. On February 9, 2018, Trump signed a bill suspending the debt ceiling until March 1, 2019. It was $22 trillion. In just two years,Trump has overseen the fastest dollar increase in the debt of any president.


*Trump's Fiscal Year 2020 budget projects the debt would increase $5 trillion during his first term. That's as much as Obama added while fighting a recession. Trump has not fulfilled his campaign promise to cut the debt. Instead, he's done the opposite.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 29, 2019)

Booter said:


> *National Debt Since Trump Took Office*
> At first, it seemed Trump was lowering the debt. It fell $102 billion in the first six months after Trump took office. On January 20th, the day Trump was inaugurated, the debt was $19.9 trillion. On July 30, it was $19.8 trillion. But it was not because of anything he did. Instead, it was because of the federal debt ceiling.
> 
> 
> ...


Did the opposite like always, but they don't cover that in the rightwing media.


----------



## nononono (Jul 29, 2019)

QUOTE="Hüsker Dü, post: 277972, member: 1707"

[QUOTE="nononono, post: 277966,]

*That is a Filthy Disgusting way to treat Humans...*

[/QUOTE]

You mean like separating families? *.....Obama !*
Keeping people in over crowded cages?*....Obama !*
Denying those people basic needs? *.....Obama !*
Keeping those people longer than the law allows?*.....Obama !*

/QUOTE


*You really should tell the TRUTH in your Posts...!*
*I know Lying is the Democratic mantra....but occasionally *
*you could post the TRUTH...!*


----------



## nononono (Jul 29, 2019)

Booter said:


> *National Debt Since Trump Took Office*
> At first, it seemed Trump was lowering the debt. It fell $102 billion in the first six months after Trump took office. On January 20th, the day Trump was inaugurated, the debt was $19.9 trillion. On July 30, it was $19.8 trillion. But it was not because of anything he did. Instead, it was because of the federal debt ceiling.
> 
> 
> ...



*Obama & Co. gutted the Military.....*
*That's no way to run a Country...now is it !*
*You can thank Trump later on in your miserable*
*life for the protection he's Rebuilt for America NOW !*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 29, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Obama & Co. gutted the Military.....*
> *That's no way to run a Country...now is it !*
> *You can thank Trump later on in your miserable*
> *life for the protection he's Rebuilt for America NOW !*


Absolute bullshit, 100%.


----------



## nononono (Jul 29, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Absolute bullshit, 100%.


*I know you are a Liar....but you really shouldn't*
*LIE about what he did to the Military...*
*At least own up to what he did there...*

*Ask any service member who had to call in the *
*bullshit on civilians when clearing houses....*

*Ask about the demoralizing shit he did...*

*Ask about the failing equipment in the field....*

*Yu shouldn't LIE so much..!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 29, 2019)

nononono said:


> *I know you are a Liar....but you really shouldn't*
> *LIE about what he did to the Military...*
> *At least own up to what he did there...*
> 
> ...


WASHINGTON (AP) — Boastful on the occasion of Memorial Day, President Donald Trump and his Veterans Affairs secretary are claiming full credit for health care improvements that were underway before they took office.

Trump said he passed a private-sector health care program, Veterans Choice, after failed attempts by past presidents for the last “45 years.” That’s not true. The Choice program, which allows veterans to see doctors outside the government-run VA system at taxpayer expense, was first passed in 2014 under President Barack Obama.

Trump’s VA secretary, Robert Wilkie, also is distorting the facts. Faulting previous “bad leadership” at VA, Wilkie suggested it was his own efforts that improved waiting times at VA medical centers and brought new offerings of same-day mental health service. The problem: The study cited by Wilkie on wait times covers the period from 2014 to 2017, before Wilkie took the helm as VA secretary. Same-day mental health services at VA were started during the Obama administration.

https://www.apnews.com/375515aecedb4aed949e4f2eb9c54eb6


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 29, 2019)

During his first visit to a combat zone since assuming office nearly two years ago, President Donald Trump couldn’t help but take personal credit for a very generous and fictional pay raise for U.S. troops.

The president told service members at al-Asad air base in Iraq that he was proud to secure them a much-needed pay bump of “more than 10 percent” after years of stagnant wages. Many of the troops in attendance may have been surprised to learn they hadn’t seen a pay increase in more than a decade.

https://www.huffpost.com/entry/trump-lies-military-pay-raise-iraq_n_5c2441a0e4b0407e907fbc2b?guccounter=1&guce_referrer=aHR0cHM6Ly93d3cuZ29vZ2xlLmNvbS8&guce_referrer_sig=AQAAAAeTY-odMVOHHKDCAb9u-FEAh2IXglPnbDWmN1u9CnYXM8BqVmpN_8mfs8wxxJGI-fDJsVI7Gt6cxyo5nH0lLpnjz3LPcDbA_RlENBnOZxEtNkSYG3KWMlsDd6N8vMBvIdjSE5_pp0nJXQiN0x4tdjWm8XMh5lPemm5dlJJ0s5Yd


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 29, 2019)

https://www.nrdc.org/trump-lies


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 29, 2019)

Now t is pardoning murders and drug dealers.


----------



## espola (Jul 29, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Now t is pardoning murders and drug dealers.


He's getting desperate for people willing to serve in his Cabinet.


----------



## nononono (Jul 29, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> WASHINGTON (AP) — Boastful on the occasion of Memorial Day, President Donald Trump and his Veterans Affairs secretary are claiming full credit for health care improvements that were underway before they took office.
> 
> Trump said he passed a private-sector health care program, Veterans Choice, after failed attempts by past presidents for the last “45 years.” That’s not true. The Choice program, which allows veterans to see doctors outside the government-run VA system at taxpayer expense, was first passed in 2014 under President Barack Obama.
> 
> ...


*Because of your well established ignorance on this Forum you are just*
*repeating Democratic/Union jargon....and do not have the intellectual*
*capacity to recognize that under Obama's watch the Veterans Administration*
*was a complete SHITHOLE ....*

*Maybe read some recent " History " ....the " History " that happened under *
*Obama's watch ....How many of those Turd sandwich's can you stomach*
*in a life time.....?*
*Apparently a lot it seems..!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 29, 2019)

espola said:


> He's getting desperate for people willing to serve in his Cabinet.


As Rev. Al said after t called him s con man, "If he really did think I was a con man he would be nominating me to his cabinet."


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 29, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> As Rev. Al said after t called him s con man, "If he really did think I was a con man he would be nominating me to his cabinet."


Your desperation is showing, Al Sharpton?
Watch tucker tonight and he will let you know what kind of a person he is.


----------



## nononono (Jul 29, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> As Rev. Al said after t called him s con man,
> "If he really did think I was a con man he
> would be nominating me to his cabinet."


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 29, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Absolute bullshit, 100%.


----------



## nononono (Jul 30, 2019)

*Why do all Liberal women look like they've been *
*brow beaten by " Messy "......Hmmmm....?*


----------



## tenacious (Jul 30, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Why do all Liberal women look like they've been *
> *brow beaten by " Messy "......Hmmmm....?*


Why do I have the sudden feeling, we're all about to experience another brokeback mountain rant about how he doesn't find women attractive.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 30, 2019)

espola said:


> He's getting desperate for people willing to serve in his Cabinet.


Not Cabinet, but heard his Spokeswomen Huckabee had left.  
Obviously I'm of different political stripes.  But it's hard to imagine him finding someone better at the job then her...


----------



## tenacious (Jul 30, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 5124


Well two thought on how that poster proves Trump hasn't even started his reelection campaign just by that post.  If he was involved the girl would have been much hotter, and the message more blunt (and shrill)...


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 30, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Not Cabinet, but heard his Spokeswomen Huckabee had left.
> Obviously I'm of different political stripes.  But it's hard to imagine him finding someone better at the job then her...


Its a job that can only be done for so long.
I cant imagine the pressure of that job.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 30, 2019)

"I do know, I wrote the damn bill!"


----------



## messy (Jul 30, 2019)

This is so good, hearing the Dem candidates talk about the takeover of our economy by billionaires and the corps they run for shareholder benefit, at the expense of labor and the middle class and American manufacturing.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 30, 2019)

messy said:


> This is so good, hearing the Dem candidates talk about the takeover of our economy by billionaires and the corps they run for shareholder benefit, at the expense of labor and the middle class and American manufacturing.


For your sake I hope someone better shows up tomorrow, if you listen real close you can hear trump laughing.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 30, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Its a job that can only be done for so long.
> I cant imagine the pressure of that job.


If that lady had a "minor" superhero power... it was the ability to not say anything, but just give that look that could make you feel dumb.  And when you're walking out and answering questions about some of the decisions coming out of the White House, I don't think the ability to win arguments without even opening one's mouth can be understated.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 30, 2019)

messy said:


> This is so good, hearing the Dem candidates talk about the takeover of our economy by billionaires and the corps they run for shareholder benefit, at the expense of labor and the middle class and American manufacturing.


I just couldn't bring myself to watch the debate.  However, I am open to listening to the thoughts of others who watched.  What did you think Messy?  There is a write up on it in USA Today down below.  Fairly non-partisan.  In hopes of starting a good conversation, I'm not sure who all this talk about Marriane Williamson winning is good for? 

Biden is in the just survive the debate boat, so I guess it's good for him? 
But Sanders and Warren were both on the stage together, and surely that we're not talking about them means it's now up to Harris to expose Biden again- and out of their hands.  If they want to win.  Well... if "they."  Let's speak frankly, they both can't win.  And if they try it's hard to see how they don't split the vote.  Should be some compelling tv.
And of course Marriane Williamson deserves praise.  People laughed at Trump winning, so with political miracles happening around me, let me just say that perhaps this is only a taste of what is to come for her political career.

https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/politics/elections/2019/07/30/democratic-debate-2019-takeaways-july-detroit-event/1857748001/


----------



## messy (Jul 30, 2019)

tenacious said:


> I just couldn't bring myself to watch the debate.  However, I am open to listening to the thoughts of others who watched.  What did you think Messy?  There is a write up on it in USA Today down below.  Fairly non-partisan.  In hopes of starting a good conversation, I'm not sure who all this talk about Marriane Williamson winning is good for?
> 
> Biden is in the just survive the debate boat, so I guess it's good for him?
> But Sanders and Warren were both on the stage together, and surely that we're not talking about them means it's now up to Harris to expose Biden again- and out of their hands.  If they want to win.  Well... if "they."  Let's speak frankly, they both can't win.  And if they try it's hard to see how they don't split the vote.  Should be some compelling tv.
> ...


Marianne Williamson was great, but you’re right, who cares? She should stick to California, where we like thinkers like her...e.g. Jerry Brown.
Warren and Bernie dominated, as Warren always seems to now. She’s a socialist, but Trump is a fascist, so you never know if she can get it done. I see her as being in the driver’s seat over Biden. She’s strong, smart and has big ideas. I’m afraid, however, that suggesting we turn our economy over to “the people” (workers, small businesses, environmentalists, etc.)  and away from “the corporations” is not a message that Americans like. Americans like the corporations running things...under Clinton or Bush or Obama or Trump, that’s where we are comfortable. But she looks, to me, like the presumptive nominee over Biden and Harris.
My personal choice is Mayor Pete...but he’s not owning it in these debates at all. Maybe he’s too sensible.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 31, 2019)

tenacious said:


> I just couldn't bring myself to watch the debate.  However, I am open to listening to the thoughts of others who watched.  What did you think Messy?  There is a write up on it in USA Today down below.  Fairly non-partisan.  In hopes of starting a good conversation, I'm not sure who all this talk about Marriane Williamson winning is good for?
> 
> Biden is in the just survive the debate boat, so I guess it's good for him?
> But Sanders and Warren were both on the stage together, and surely that we're not talking about them means it's now up to Harris to expose Biden again- and out of their hands.  If they want to win.  Well... if "they."  Let's speak frankly, they both can't win.  And if they try it's hard to see how they don't split the vote.  Should be some compelling tv.
> ...


Williamson, from Michigan, isn't a politician and is too deep and real for America. She looks at the root cause of a problem not to where the political foothold is.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 31, 2019)

The intellectually incurious only want to be entertained.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 31, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The intellectually incurious only want to be entertained.


Thank you.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 31, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Williamson, from Michigan, isn't a politician and is too deep and real for America. She looks at the root cause of a problem not to where the political foothold is.


Perfect


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 31, 2019)

Warrens legacy:  The Bail-in provision of the Dodd-Frank that allows banks, in crisis, to convert savings and bonds to equities in defunct TBTF banks.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 31, 2019)

The most prominent Medicare for All plan—that of Senator Bernie Sanders—would have no co-pays, no deductibles, and no premiums. That would surely increase the demand for health services, relative to today’s system, far beyond just the increased demand from the newly covered. Pricing medical services at zero to the consumer means they will demand an amount up to the point that the expected benefits to them are worth nothing rather than the 20 percent or more co-pay prevalent in most plans today.

With no plausible increase in supply (in fact, projected shortages of doctors would likely worsen, and some hospitals would fold) and regulated pricing (Medicare provider reimbursements run about 40 percent less than those from private insurance), the immediate result would be long waits and crowding out for everything from doctor visits to hospital beds. A mini-version of that happened with Obamacare’s Medicaid expansion.

Pressure to raise regulated reimbursements (currently low but adjusted for prevailing local market conditions) from dissatisfied voters forced to switch into the system would be intense. If that happened, explicit costs would soar, as would the taxes necessary
to pay for them. In fact, current Medicare, with its low reimbursement rates, would be unsustainable without the large role played by the higher-paying private (primarily employer-based) plans in keeping doctors and hospitals in business. Even the New York Times had to admit in a front page story that “Some hospitals, especially struggling rural centers, would close virtually overnight, according to policy experts. Others, they say, would try to offset the steep cuts by laying off hundreds of thousands of workers and abandoning lower paying services like mental health.”-Epstein


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 31, 2019)

tenacious said:


> If that lady had a "minor" superhero power... it was the ability to not say anything, but just give that look that could make you feel dumb.  And when you're walking out and answering questions about some of the decisions coming out of the White House, I don't think the ability to win arguments without even opening one's mouth can be understated.


It must be an excruciating job.
Obama had three, and he had a friendly press.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 31, 2019)

messy said:


> This is so good, hearing the Dem candidates talk about the takeover of our economy by billionaires and the corps they run for shareholder benefit, at the expense of labor and the middle class and American manufacturing.


Sounds like the typical communist party platform.


----------



## espola (Jul 31, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Sounds like the typical communist party platform.


How so?


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 31, 2019)

"Might as well Fed-Ex the election to Trump"

Well if last night was any indication of who the Dems are counting on to run for President then yea... the above quote is correct.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 31, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> "Might as well Fed-Ex the election to Trump"
> 
> Well if last night was any indication of who the Dems are counting on to run for President then yea... the above quote is correct.


Mic drop.......and drag.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 31, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Sounds like the typical communist party platform.


*Senator Presumes to Know How Many Days of Pain Relief 328 Million Americans Need*
Sen. Robert Portman is proposing legislation that would impose a national 3-day limit on opioid prescriptions following surgeries.
*Tuesday, July 30, 2019

https://fee.org/articles/senator-presumes-to-know-how-many-days-of-pain-relief-328-million-americans-need/?utm_campaign=FEE Daily&utm_source=hs_email&utm_medium=email&utm_content=75215990&_hsenc=p2ANqtz--JocpKeoM5LL_vvjsvpOfCrbTBCkeWz0G43PZpq9-rpGzaAjxwUwSIsAVjKUl-7JrgmQIbagIIZtC3JZOMFJTa0q931w&_hsmi=75215990
*


----------



## Multi Sport (Jul 31, 2019)

I learned something last night. Liberals believe that climate change is endangering our entire universe.

BTW... what is the carbon footprint of these debates?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 31, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> I learned something last night. Liberals believe that climate change is endangering our entire universe.
> 
> BTW... what is the carbon footprint of these debates?


Doesnʻt matter.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 31, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Sounds like the typical communist party platform.


I see where you're going with that.... but, at the same time the shrinking middle class and growing divide between rich and poor are signs of unhealthy capitalism in my mind.  That's what you see in third world countries and I do believe we can do better. 

I maybe don't agree with Bernie's solution, but much like Trump I think he's clearly saying he's got a plan to fix it.  My problem with both of them is their ideas are so far removed from the main stream they simply can't get through the Legislative Branch.  So just more stagnation paid for by deficit spending.  Again, I just feel we can do better.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 31, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The intellectually incurious only want to be entertained.





Bruddah IZ said:


> Thank you.


Funny that bubs knew to say thank you...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 31, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Funny that bubs knew to say thank you...


Huspola has always been entertaining.  I was thanking him for the free front row tickets.  And thank you.  Youʻre in the entertainmemt business too arenʻt you?  If not, you should be.


----------



## nononono (Jul 31, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Why do I have the sudden feeling, we're all about to experience another brokeback mountain rant about how he doesn't find women attractive.


*Your mind does have a dark secret that needs to be kept in*
*the " Closet " doesn't.....Poor Poor Tiny " T "....suffering *
*the throbbing pain from watching that movie...*
*But " Once was not enough " for you....was it, that's why*
*YOU referenced it.*


----------



## tenacious (Jul 31, 2019)

messy said:


> This is so good, hearing the Dem candidates talk about the takeover of our economy by billionaires and the corps they run for shareholder benefit, at the expense of labor and the middle class and American manufacturing.


I agree, but it's also tricky to come up with an answer as to what is the cure? 

I remember reading at one point Obama said the filibuster was the problem with current government stagnation.  That there were issues which vast majority of American of all political stripes agreed with- but that with the 60 vote minimum in the Senate that it was too easy for small groups to block the larger groups will.  I've always been a traditionalist, it is starting to feel like it's naive to pretend that we can just keep going on with the waste and deficit spending. 

I'm not with Bernie or Warren's solutions yet.  But I'm also not for ignoring obvious problems only because it's good in the short term either...


----------



## tenacious (Jul 31, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Your mind does have a dark secret that needs to be kept in*
> *the " Closet " doesn't.....Poor Poor Tiny " T "....suffering *
> *the throbbing pain from watching that movie...*
> *But " Once was not enough " for you....was it, that's why*
> *YOU referenced it.*


Throbbing pain?  lol


----------



## tenacious (Jul 31, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Huspola has always been entertaining.  I was thanking him for the free front row tickets.  And thank you.  Youʻre in the entertainmemt business too arenʻt you?  If not, you should be.


You think he's the show?


----------



## nononono (Aug 1, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The intellectually *incurious* only want to be entertained.



*All of your posts rolled into one ball of*
*regurgitated glop is exactly what you've*
*described above.....*


----------



## nononono (Aug 1, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Throbbing pain?  lol


*Tiny " T "....you can question the wording in your mind,*
*but to post what excites your initial cognitive impulses*
*shows that the wording stimulated you past the *
*emotional level and into the motivational components *
*of stimuli pushing you to display your excitement on*
*a visual level with the result being your above post....*
*The end result is a temporary heart rate increase on*
*your part that simulates a subtle but some what odd*
*gratification by viewing the wording i posted as a*
*response to another Forum individual....You.*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 1, 2019)

The biggest loser in last night’s Democratic presidential primary debate was not on the stage. It was former president Barack Obama. Throughout the night, as rivals challenged Joe Biden, Obama’s vice president and current frontrunner, it took the form of blistering attacks on the Obama administration over immigration, criminal justice, and even his signature achievement, the Affordable Care Act.-- David Marcus


----------



## nononono (Aug 1, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> The biggest loser in last night’s Democratic presidential primary debate was not on the stage. It was former president Barack Obama. Throughout the night, as rivals challenged Joe Biden, Obama’s vice president and current frontrunner, it took the form of blistering attacks on the Obama administration over immigration, criminal justice, and even his signature achievement, the Affordable Care Act.-- David Marcus









*Under the Bus he went......!*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 1, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Under the Bus he went......!*


The Golden Child


----------



## nononono (Aug 1, 2019)

*2020 = Clear Vision....!*

*The Democrats are the antithesis of Clear Vision.*

*The last two nights exposed the absolute Dirty Disgusting side of *
*each and every Democrat running for President...*

*From Elizabeth Warren's constant lying and wretched behavior to *
*Cory Booker and his Blatant Lies that even Anderson Cooper couldn't*
*hide from other commenters on his panel.....*

*And here's the biggest take away of all....the Democratic Party is now*
*picking Candidates by the Color of their skin rather than their quality*
*and character.....*

*Kamala Harris is a Piece of Shit ( And ALL of California KNOWS IT ! )*
*Cory Booker is a Piece of Shit ( And ALL of New Jersey KNOWS IT ! )*
*Julian Castro is a Piece of Shit ( And ALL of Texas KNOWS IT ! )*

*The above three will be the Democratic Party Choices....*

*The two supposed " Darlings " Warren and Biden will get the boot*
*by late December ...early spring of 2020....*

*Gabbards is the " Odd " duck out and that is why Google is trying*
*very very hard to ruin her chances......!*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 1, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> The Golden Child


He out lived his usefulness.


----------



## tenacious (Aug 1, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Tiny " T "....you can question the wording in your mind,*
> *but to post what excites your initial cognitive impulses*
> *shows that the wording stimulated you past the *
> *emotional level and into the motivational components *
> ...


What the heck?


----------



## tenacious (Aug 1, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> He out lived his usefulness.


Hey, you're still proudly posting under the name Sheriff Joe, even though the guy is a convicted criminal.  I'm surprised you're not sticking up for the hard core Obama set.  I'd think you'd see them like brothers.  Even though of course Sheriff Joe was in jail, and with Obama we're just talking about some other dems not liking him- but it's kind of practically the same thing?  Like if you squint your eyes a little bit when you look....


----------



## nononono (Aug 1, 2019)

tenacious said:


> What the heck?


*A " Little " stirring in Tiny " T's " loins ...*
*And he whimpered..." What the heck ? "*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 1, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Hey, you're still proudly posting under the name Sheriff Joe, even though the guy is a convicted criminal.  I'm surprised you're not sticking up for the hard core Obama set.  I'd think you'd see them like brothers.  Even though of course Sheriff Joe was in jail, and with Obama we're just talking about some other dems not liking him- but it's kind of practically the same thing?  Like if you squint your eyes a little bit when you look....


Sheriff Joe went to jail?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 1, 2019)

Is it me or does Kamala Harris have the hands of Andre the Giant?

Do you think he/she is a tranny?


----------



## messy (Aug 1, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> The biggest loser in last night’s Democratic presidential primary debate was not on the stage. It was former president Barack Obama. Throughout the night, as rivals challenged Joe Biden, Obama’s vice president and current frontrunner, it took the form of blistering attacks on the Obama administration over immigration, criminal justice, and even his signature achievement, the Affordable Care Act.-- David Marcus


Obama wasn't a loser. The people attacking him will be the losers and Biden will look better.


----------



## espola (Aug 1, 2019)

messy said:


> Obama wasn't a loser. The people attacking him will be the losers and Biden will look better.


All Biden had to have done was sit quietly and keep his mouth shut.  He would have won in a walkover after the others finished pointing put all of each other's faults.


----------



## messy (Aug 1, 2019)

espola said:


> All Biden had to have done was sit quietly and keep his mouth shut.  He would have won in a walkover after the others finished pointing put all of each other's faults.


And Obama's faults.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 2, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Is it me or does Kamala Harris have the hands of Andre the Giant?
> View attachment 5132
> Do you think he/she is a tranny?


Everything scares you, you of small hands and small mind.


----------



## nononono (Aug 2, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Is it me or does Kamala Harris have the hands of Andre the Giant?
> View attachment 5132
> Do you think he/she is a tranny? *


** Ummmm....Nooooo ?

Boy that would sure cast a different light
on ol Willie Brown ...!





*


----------



## nononono (Aug 2, 2019)

messy said:


> And Obama's faults.


*Biden's faults are Obama's faults.*
*Obama's faults are Biden's faults.*

*Wait till the whole " Coup " info comes out...*
*Both Obama AND Biden are Fucked !*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 2, 2019)

nononono said:


> ** Ummmm....Nooooo ?
> 
> Boy that would sure cast a different light
> on ol Willie Brown ...!
> ...


Pretty silly coming from a disciple of the pussy grabber who cheated on his wife while she nursed their newborn.


----------



## messy (Aug 2, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Biden's faults are Obama's faults.*
> *Obama's faults are Biden's faults.*
> 
> *Wait till the whole " Coup " info comes out...*
> *Both Obama AND Biden are Fucked !*


Call me when it happens, nutjob.


----------



## nononono (Aug 2, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Pretty silly coming from a disciple of the
> pussy grabber who cheated on his wife
> while she nursed their newborn.


*Man are you one jealous/envious mutha fucka ....*

*Just take that ladle filled with misery n angst and pour*
*it All Over Yourself......!*

*




*


----------



## nononono (Aug 2, 2019)

messy said:


> Call me when it happens, nutjob.


*Hey Dumb as Rocks....we post on a Forum....*

*But I will now call you " Messy " ( Dumb as Rocks ) on the Forum.*


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 2, 2019)

espola said:


> All He would have won in a walkover after the others finished *pointing put* all of each other's faults.


Pointing put? Is that what you call what you do at a urinal?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 2, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Man are you one jealous/envious mutha fucka ....*
> 
> *Just take that ladle filled with misery n angst and pour*
> *it All Over Yourself......!*
> ...


Jealous of what? Jealousy is a form of hate and so is a waste of time. t is nothing that he says he is, someday you may realize that.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 2, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Pretty silly coming from a disciple of the pussy grabber who cheated on his wife while she nursed their newborn.


Are you sure about that?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 2, 2019)

Gee I wonder why all these republicans are retiring at such a young age?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 3, 2019)

messy said:


> And Obama's faults.


Agree.  Just Be sleepy joe.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 3, 2019)

espola said:


> All Biden had to have done was sit quietly and keep his mouth shut.  He would have won in a walkover after the others finished pointing put all of each other's faults.


Zzzzzzzz joe......ssshhhhhhh


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 3, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Gee I wonder why all these republicans are retiring at such a young age?


You people are filled with wonder today.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 3, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Gee I wonder why all these republicans are retiring at such a young age?


Must be union members.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 3, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Gee I wonder why all these republicans are retiring at such a young age?


Because you canʻt do it compounding a 2 cents a year raise.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 3, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Everything scares you, you of small hands and small mind.


I am going to kill that bitch.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 3, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Must be union members.


Teamsters!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 3, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Teamsters!


Similar compensation?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 4, 2019)

*Kamala “Hands” Harris has some words of wisdom.*

*Bad Cop Kamala Harris calls for house to house searches to confiscate firearms*
By Monica Showalter
Sen. Kamala Harris, the presidential candidate who wants to take away your private insurance, has a lot of other things she wants to take away from you, such as your gun.

In the wake of two awful mass shootings in El Paso and Dayton, she's called for gun control on Twitter.



At a town hall hosted by CNN, Ms. Harris said that, if elected, she would sign an executive order mandating background checks for customers of any firearms dealer who sells more than five guns a year. The executive actions would also include more stringent regulation of gun manufacturers that could result in revoked licenses or prosecution, as well as an attempt to close the loophole that allows some domestic abusers to purchase guns if their victim is an unwedded partner.

“There are people in Washington, D.C., supposed leaders,” Ms. Harris said on CNN Monday evening, “who have failed to have the courage to reject a false choice which suggests you’re either in favor of the second amendment or you want to take everyone’s guns away.”

“We need reasonable gun safety laws in this country, starting with universal background checks and a renewal of the assault weapon ban,” she added, “but they have failed to have the courage to act.”

She said she would introduce the executive actions if Congress did not pass gun control legislation in the first 100 days of her presidency.

Now in remarks to the Washington Examiner, she says she's all in for gun control through house-to-house searches, something she's done in the past.

When asked by the Washington Examiner if her plan would include legal gun owner databases or gun confiscation via law enforcement visits to residents who own banned firearms, she replied, “I'm actually prepared to take executive action to put in place rules that improve this situation.”

She continued, “I also have as part of my background and experience working on this issue, when I was attorney general [of California], and we put resources into allowing law enforcement to actually knock on the doors of people who were on two lists — a list where they had been found by a court to be a danger to themselves and others.

There's probably some logic to keeping guns out of the hands of some of these people. But given that this is the government, corruption and mistakes are also pretty common. And the measure is a slippery slope.

For Harris to cite those house-to-house confiscations as her great achievement and then call for sweeping gun control in reaction to mass shootings doesn't sound like she'd stop at expropriating guns for just those cases. She also says she'd govern by executive order to get her gun-grabbing done.

Obviously, her super-cop instincts are operative here, the same ones that enabled her to keep prisoners in jail for cheap labor beyond their sentences, and defend false testimony from bad prosecutors even if it meant innocent people were kept in jail. This is a power abuser. And her threat to confiscate guns, by hook or crook, executive order if not legislation, is the thinking of similar power abuse.

She's sounds like a budding dictator. Harris is not the person you want anywhere near the levers of power.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 4, 2019)

Beto, Beto, Beto

AUGUST 4, 2019
*Despicable O’Rourke tries to save his failing presidential campaign by blaming President Trump for his hometown tragedy*
By Thomas Lifson
The words “ghoulishly opportunistic” spring to mind to describe the reprehensible attempt by Robert Francis O’Rourke to exploit the deaths and injuries suffered by his former constitutes in El Paso, Texas following a mass shooting incident at a local Walmart and shopping mall.  He knows his campaign has been crashing and burning, as his phoniness becomes obvious to everyone. He is no more genuine in is beliefs than he is Hispanic because he adopted a Mexican nickname.  He will say whatever he thinks works to his political advantage.

Capitalizing on sketchy details about the shooter indicating he posted racist terms to social media, he rushed to blame President Trump for the awful crime. Of course, he was responding to a leading question from the media, anxious to have a politician with local ties spreading the propaganda they want to propagate.





John Bowden of The Hill reports:

Former Rep. Beto O'Rourke (D-Texas) said Saturday President Trump bore some responsibility for a shooting in El Paso, Texas that killed at least 20 people.

Asked by news reporters whether the president was in some part responsible for the shooting, O'Rourke, who formerly served as the city's mayor, responded firmly.

"Yes. We've had a rise in hate crimes every single one of the last three years," O'Rourke said Saturday evening. "During an administration where you've had the president call Mexicans rapists and criminals."

"He is a racist, and he stokes racism in this country," the former congressman and current 2020 candidate for president continued. "It does not just offend our sensibilities; it fundamentally changes the character of this country and it leads to violence."







screen grab

The meme that Trump “called Mexicans rapists and criminals” is a familiar distortion. He clearly pointed out the reality that border violators include some very evil people. There is no denying that fact. He specifically mentioned that there are also some “good people” among the border violators. But in O’Rourke’s account, it is made to appear that he castigated all Mexicans in this way. Apparently, O’Rourke would have us believe that everyone breaking our laws to enter the country is a saint.

I cannot contain my contempt for the fake Hispanic multimillionaire posing as a crusader for the little guy and gal. I hope the grieving families and the injured who even now are struggling for their lives or feeling the pain of gunshot wounds understand that their suffering is being used by an unprincipled politician to grab power.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 4, 2019)

Last Update 3 hours ago
*Amy Klobuchar, Beto O'Rourke slam Trump in wake of El Paso massacre, face backlash for politicizing tragedy*
By Brie Stimson | Fox News
Video
*El Paso mayor praises emergency response to Walmart shooting: 'remarkable police work'*

Mayor Dee Margo salutes law enforcement response, looks ahead to the healing process.

Two Democrats seeking the party's 2020 presidential nomination faced sharp criticism on social media Saturday after linking the massacre in El Paso, Texas, to President Trump's rhetoric.

Sen. Amy Klobuchar, D-Minn., one of nearly two-dozen Democrats hoping to block Trump's bid for a second term in the White House, made her remarks at a labor forum event in Las Vegas.

“The individuals who do the shootings are responsible," Klobuchar said, referring to mass shootings such as the one in El Paso that left 20 dead and 26 injured, "but I do think Trump's rhetoric has fueled more hate in this country.”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 4, 2019)

The queer in charge of one of the worst cities in the USA has nothing to say.

*Pete Buttigieg on El Paso Shooting: America ‘Under Attack’ from ‘White Nationalist Terrorism’*





AP Photo/Charles Krupa
JOSHUA CAPLAN3 Aug 201913,278
2:35
*Pete Buttigieg, 2020 White House hopeful and South Bend, Indiana, mayor on Saturday reacted to the deadly shooting at an El Paso, Texas Walmart, claiming the United States is “under attack” from “homegrown, white nationalist terrorism.”*

“America is under attack from homegrown, white nationalist terrorism,” Buttigieg said in his opening statement before the AFSCME 2020 Public Service Forum in Las Vegas. “We have to talk and act about two things in this country: first of all, we are the only country in the world with more guns than people. It has not made us safer. We can respect the Second Amendment and not allow it to be a death sentence for thousands of Americans.”
“Number two, white nationalism is evil,” the Sound Bend mayor continued. “It is inspiring people to commit murder and it is being condoned at the highest levels of the American government and it has got to end.”


El Paso law enforcement has yet to confirm the suspected shooter’s motive, rendering Buttigieg’s pronouncement premature.

At least 24 people were shot, several of them fatally, and one suspect was arrested at a Walmart Supercenter in El Paso, Texas, Saturday afternoon, authorities said.

Police arrested Patrick Crusius, a white male in his early 20s, in connection with the mass shooting, spokesman Sgt. Robert Gomez said. Several media sources confirmed that the suspect lives in Allen, Texas, about 650 miles from El Paso.

Police spokesman Sgt. Robert Gomez saidinitial reports were that the gunman used a rifle, but that hasn’t been confirmed, Gomez said.

“At this time we have ruled out multiple shooters,” Gomez said. Multiple victims have been taken to different hospitals, a University Medical Center of El Paso, hospital spokesman Ryan Mielke said. UMC received at least 13 victims with “level one” injuries, which is the most serious level. One of them died, Mielke said. At least two of the victims transported to UMC were children. Another 11 victims were taken to Del Sol Medical Center, spokesman Victor Guerrero said.

El Paso police put out an urgent call for blood on Twitter.

“Multiple injured transported to various hospitals,” El Paso tweeted. “Blood donation centers Vitalent Blood Services at 424 S. Mesa Hills and 133 N. Zaragoza.”


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 4, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Last Update 3 hours ago
> *Amy Klobuchar, Beto O'Rourke slam Trump in wake of El Paso massacre, face backlash for politicizing tragedy*
> By Brie Stimson | Fox News
> Video
> ...


I actually agree with her.  Most of the hate is on the left.  Always has been.  Always will be. Socialist policies have killed millions.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 4, 2019)

“The American people will never knowingly adopt socialism. But, under the name of‘ liberalism’ they will adopt every fragment of the socialist program. Until one day America will be a socialist nation, without knowing how it happened.”


----------



## nononono (Aug 4, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I actually agree with her.
> *Most of the hate is on the left.  *
> Always has been.
> Always will be.
> Socialist policies have killed millions.


*What I and other’s who are rational are witnessing
as responses and deliberate “ taunting “ by Liberal
posters on this forum and others directly correlates
with what we all have seen happen within the span
of one week/24 hours....
It’s sick what I’ve seen posted on just this forum....
I’ve said many times before, and I’ll say it again....
The Democratic Party is a CRIMINAL OPERATION* !
*What rational human being would post the sick demented taunts
we are witnessing from the poster “ Messy “.......
Who would post sick taunts like he/she is posting....?*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 4, 2019)

Let’s look in on the democratic socialist convention and see how it’s going

ALLAHPUNDIT  Posted at 2:01 pm on August 04, 2019 

Something light to cleanse the palate on a dark day. Note that they’re literally calling each other “comrade” here with no trace of irony.









Berkeley somehow bans natural gas





https://twitter.com/MrAndyNgo/status/1157894303848337409

A look into what happened during one part of the national convention of the Democratic Socialists of America in Atlanta this weekend.

11:01 PM - Aug 3, 2019





To my surprise, the national DSA confab this weekend isn’t getting much media attention. By any measure, they’re a rising force politically. Bernie Sanders, an avowed socialist, is second in most presidential primary polling. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez has the biggest online following of any member of Congress and her comrades in the Squad are now national figures thanks to their war of words with Trump. Yesterday’s convention festivities featured 19 socialists who’ve been elected to local office back home. Seems like the media should be keeping tabs on what’s going on.






Unless, I suppose, they’ve concluded that what’s going on might be unhelpful to the Democratic cause.

Delegates of the Democratic Socialists of America convened in Atlanta for their 2019 National Convention, where they overwhelmingly voted in favor of resolutions that, among other things, call for open borders and endorsing a Green New Deal program.

Brandon Rey Ramirez, a DSA member and co-sponsor of the Open Borders resolution, stated in a press release that DSA “unapologetically support free movement for all people. It is unacceptable that a Fortune 500 corporation can ship a job across a border without consequences while a mother crossing a border to see her child is put into a concentration camp.”

The Open Borders resolution calls for the “uninhibited transnational free movement of people, the demilitarization of the US-Mexico border, the abolition of ICE and CPB without replacement, decriminalization of immigration, full amnesty for all asylum seekers, and a pathway to citizenship for all non-citizen residents.”

Trump lies about a lot of things but the far left’s enthusiasm for forfeiting America’s national sovereignty isn’t one of them.







The convention’s final day is livestreaming on Facebook as I write this at 1 p.m. ET in case you’re looking for a diversion from the news. Exit question via Jesse Singal: Isn’t this supposed to be a workers’ movement? How many blue-collar American voters would relate to the clip up top, never mind the plan to allow “free movement” of low-skilled workers into the U.S. labor market?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 4, 2019)

*Democratic socialists convention erupts due to 'sensory overload,' gendered pronoun usage*





 By Gregg Re | Fox News

Facebook
Twitter
Flipboard
Comments
Print
Email
Video
*Sen. Kennedy skeptical about moderates at Dem debate: 'The lesser of two socialists is still a socialist'*



The Democratic Socialists of America (DSA) National Convention in Georgia this weekend came to a screeching halt when one delegate formally complained of "sensory overload" from "guys" whispering in the room -- prompting another "comrade" to grab the microphone to angrily demand an immediate end to the use of "gendered language."

The back-to-back moments of impassioned hypersensitivity at the gathering of the largest socialistorganization in the United States led to bipartisan mockery from commentators, who compared the scene to something out of the sitcom "The Office."

"Uh, quick point of personal privilege, um guys," began one delegate, who identified himself as James Jacksonfrom Sacramento, and specified that he uses the "he/him" personal pronouns.

As soon as Jackson said the word "guys," an individual in the audience could be seen becoming visibly irate in a livestream video of the convention posted online.


Young Americans Against Socialism@YAAS_America
https://twitter.com/YAAS_America/status/1157885849796775936

Meanwhile at the Democratic Socialists of America conference...




5,907
10:27 PM - Aug 3, 2019
Twitter Ads info and privacy

3,833 people are talking about this



"I just want to say, can we please keep the chatter to the minimum? I'm one of the people who's very, very prone to sensory overload," Jackson said. Several other delegates could be seen waving "Jazz hands" in the air, instead of applauding, as he spoke. (Jazz hands are considered less "triggering" to those sensitive to loud sounds.)

"There's a lot of whispering and chattering going on. It's making it very difficult for me to focus. Please, I know we're all fresh and ready to go, but can we please just keep the chatter to a minimum? It's affecting my ability to focus."

"Thank you, comrade," the chair responded.

But the situation would not end so easily for the approximately 1,500 socialists gathered at the convention.

ECONOMISTS USE BEER TO DOCUMENT FAILURES OF SOCIALISM

Within seconds, the individual who had appeared irritated by Jackson's words stumbled toward the microphone to yell, "Point of personal privilege! Point of personal privilege!"

"Yes?" the chair asked.

"Please do not use gendered language to address everyone!"

"OK," the chair said, seemingly flustered.

Jackson, however, would soon come back for another round.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 4, 2019)

*10 most memorable Democratic debate moments*
*Cringe worthy moments from the week's Dem primary debate*

Image source: BlazeTV screenshot

THEBLAZE STAFF




On Friday's episode of "The Steve Deace Show," the weekly edition of "Democrats Say" was packed full of cringe-worthy moments from round two of the Democratic primary debates. 

Here are 10 of the most memorable moments from 2020 Candidates including: Democratic National Committee Chair Tom Perez; former Rep. Francis "Beto" O'Rourke (Texas); Andrew Yang; Sen. Kirsten Gillibrand (N.Y.); Sen. Elizabeth Warren (Mass.); Marianne Williamson; Rep. Rashida Tlaib (Mich.); Sen. Kamala Harris (Calif.); former Vice President Joe Biden; and Sen. Cory Booker (N.J.). 

Watch the video below for even more cringy things "Democrats Say."

*DNC Chair Tom Perez on the Debate Stage*






Image source: BlazeTV screenshot



"Climate change is a public health crisis. It's a world crisis. It threatens our universe," DNC Chairman Tom Perez shouted on the Democratic debate stage.



*Francis 'Beto' O'Rourke doubled-down on his 'ten years to get climate change right' rhetoric.*






Image source: BlazeTV screenshot



"I listen to the scientists on this and they have made it very clear that we don;t have more than 10-years to get this right," O'Rourke said.



*Andrew Yang talks climate change*






Image source: BlazeTV screenshot



"This is going to be a tough truth but we are 10-years too late we need to do everything we can to start moving the climate in the right direction and moving our people to higher ground," Yang said.



*Sen. Kirsten Gillibrand says she knows how to beat President Trump*






Image source: BlazeTV screenshot



"I know exactly how I'd beat President Trump. I've already done it. I took a bus tour," Gillibrand said.



*Senator Elizabeth Warren calls Trump a racist*






Image source: BlazeTV screenshot



"Donald Trump, once again, is a racist," Warren said.



*Marianne Williamson talks about racism and bigotry*






Image source: BlazeTV screenshot



"Well first of all, it is not $500 billion in financial assistance. It is $200-$500 billion payment of a debt that is owed. That is what reparations is," Marianne Williamson said.



*Rashida Tlaib is less than convincing about her position on Israel's right to exist*






Image source: BlazeTV screenshot



Rep. Rashida Tlaib may not have been on the debate stage, but this clip was too "good" not to make the cut..

Jake Tapper: "Yes or no? Does Israel have a right to exist?"

Rashida Tlaib: "Of course. But just like Palestinians have the right to exist."



*Kamala Harris says she's seen people go to prison for far less than what is in the Mueller report*






Image source: BlazeTV screenshot



"I've seen people go to prison for far less," Sen. Kamala Harris said.



*Joe Biden believes that Obamacare is working*






Image source: BlazeTV screenshot



"My response is Obamacare is working," Biden said.



*Cory Booker points out the train wreck on the debate stage*






Image source: BlazeTV screenshot



"The only person who is enjoying this debate right now is President Trump," Sen. Cory Booker said.



Watch the video below for the full list of cringy debate moments set the USSR national anthem and presented by "The Steve Deace Show."


Use code DEACE save $10 on one year of BlazeTV.

Watch the full episode here.

*Want more from Steve Deace?*
To enjoy more of Steve's take on national politics, Christian worldview and principled conservatism with a snarky twist, subscribe to BlazeTV — the largest multi-platform network of voices who love America, defend the Constitution and live the American dream.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 4, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *10 most memorable Democratic debate moments*
> *Cringe worthy moments from the week's Dem primary debate*
> 
> Image source: BlazeTV screenshot
> ...


Booker is spot on!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 4, 2019)

Mayor Pete: The badge has a history, you know

KAREN TOWNSEND  Posted at 3:31 pm on August 04, 2019 

Mayor Pete Buttigieg was asked about his problem with black voters. He has no support from black voters at all in national polling. None. He appeared on Fox News Sunday and when asked about this problem, given how much Democrat candidates rely on black voters to win elections, the conversation with host Chris Wallace turned to his troubles in his own city. 

ADVERTISEMENT







Let's look in on the democratic socialist convention and see how it's going


In short, Buttigieg blames the police for his public relations problem in South Bend. He quickly threw them under the bus with a particularly nasty comment revealing little true respect for law enforcement. “The badge has a history and even the best human being ever to put on the uniform is burdened by that history and by what’s happening around the country,” To hear that sentence, a person would be led to believe that bad cops far outweigh good cops when the opposite is true. No wonder the man has a problem in his hometown. He believes white cops are racists. 

Buttigieg told Fox’s Chris Wallace that a “wall of mistrust” exists between the police and African Americans.

“It is not unique to South Bend but we are working through the pain of that issue in South Bend,” he added.

Buttigieg said the disconnect “has to do with deeper issues of systemic racism as a country,” citing other disparities such as doctors being less likely to take black patients’ pain seriously and black applicants having less of a chance of getting a call back for a job than a white applicant with equal qualifications.

I’ve written about Mayor Pete and his troublesgoverning South Bend, Indiana, particularly his problems with the police department in the aftermath of a white cop shooting a black man, more than once. It is surprising to me that Buttigieg is still having such trouble getting out of his self-inflicted mess. The police officer in the middle of the police shooting controversy has resigned. He is a 19 year veteran of the police force. 

ADVERTISEMENT





Six percent of South Bend police are African-Americans. The population of African-Americans in South Bend is 26%. Mayor Pete takes responsibility for not being able to increase the number of minority police recruits. Perhaps he may want to look at his own quotes, his words, about police to get an idea on where to start with some problem-solving measures. If Buttigieg can blame President Trump for mass shooting violence, as he has done, then shouldn’t Democrat voters hold Mayor Pete responsible for the troubles in his city? During the Fox News Sunday interview, he even brought up the trope that Trump praised white supremacists in Charlottesville.

ADVERTISEMENT





“This is terrorism and we have to name it as such,” Buttigieg said, specifically calling it “white nationalist terrorism” in a conversation with host Chris Wallace on “Fox News Sunday.”

“We need to acknowledge that this is a problem.” Buttigieg said, claiming that white nationalism has been “condoned at the highest levels” in Washington.

“Right now you see it being echoed by the White House and there is a measure of responsibility that you just can’t get away from,” he said. Buttigieg cited President Trump’s comment that there were “very fine people” on both sides after a deadly attack at a white supremacist rally in Charlottesville, Va.

Buttigieg doesn’t exactly want to repeal the Second Amendment, he just wants some restrictions, you see. He took the predictable swipe at the NRA, too. Mayor Pete’s rhetoric is not distinguishable from other Democrats running for president. Like others, he now refers to the NRA as a mouthpiece for “gun corporations”, whatever that means. 

ADVERTISEMENT





Addressing gun safety, Buttigieg asserted that there is a need for tougher gun laws to help prevent future mass shootings in the “only country in the world with more guns than people.” He said “most gun owners” are in favor of universal background checks, and accused the National Rifle Association of not having the American people in mind when fighting stricter regulation.

“The NRA no longer speaks for gun owners, it speaks for gun corporations,” he said.

The Democratic candidate stopped short of calling for repealing the Second Amendment, but indicated that it should not be used so broadly as to prevent the government from protecting Americans.

“We cannot allow the Second Amendment to be a death sentence for thousands of Americans a year,” he said.

Buttigieg shortchanges police and he isn’t really a big fan of the Second Amendment. It really isn’t a mystery why his police force doesn’t have a great relationship with him, now is it?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 5, 2019)

CA Dept Of Corrections Omits Arrest Records From Kamala Harris’ Tenure As Attorney General In Recent ‘Website Redesign’

Posted at 6:00 am on August 05, 2019 by Elizabeth Vaughn

_ 






California State Attorney General Kamala Harris reacts as she takes questions from the media after addressing California Democrats, who now have a second candidate to consider for the U.S. Senate at the California Democrats State Convention in Anaheim, Calif., on Saturday, May 16, 2015. (AP Photo/Damian Dovarganes)







Perhaps the biggest takeaway from either night of last week’s Democratic presidential debate was Rep. Tulsi Gabbard’s (D-HI) shock attack on Sen. Kamala Harris’ (D-CA) prosecution record during her tenure as California’s Attorney General.

Gabbard stated that Harris’ criminal prosecution record was concerning. Specifically Gabbard noted:

She put over 1500 people in jail for marijuana violations and then laughed about it when she was asked if she’d ever smoked marijuana. She blocked evidence that would have freed an innocent man from death row until the courts forced her to do so. She kept people beyond their sentences to use them as cheap labor for the state of California. And she fought to keep the cash bail system in place that impacts poor people in the worst kind of way.

Rather than defending her record after the humiliating takedown, Harris who is/was a top tier candidate prior to the debate, told CNN’s Anderson Cooper, “Well, I mean, listen, this is going to sound immodest, but I’m obviously a top tier candidate. So, I did expect that I would be on the stage and take hits tonight because there are a lot of people who are trying to make the stage for the next debate. Especially when people are at zero or one percent or whatever she might be at.”

Naturally, voters are curious to dig into Harris’ records to find out for themselves if Gabbard’s allegations are accurate. But they will have difficulty finding that information.


_


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 5, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> CA Dept Of Corrections Omits Arrest Records From Kamala Harris’ Tenure As Attorney General In Recent ‘Website Redesign’
> 
> Posted at 6:00 am on August 05, 2019 by Elizabeth Vaughn
> 
> ...


Kamala, the female version of Nyphong.


----------



## nononono (Aug 5, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> , the female version of Nyphong.



*Wait til the " Willie " Dirt comes out......*

*The Kardashians are " Nuns " compared to her.....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 5, 2019)

What republicans do:

https://www.yahoo.com/news/mitch-mcconnell-tombstone-tweet-amy-mcgrath-211804429.html


----------



## tenacious (Aug 5, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Wait til the " Willie " Dirt comes out......*
> 
> *The Kardashians are " Nuns " compared to her.....*


I agree with you that I just don't see her becoming president this go around.

But down the road I could see her becoming President.  She's smart, tough, charismatic.   Yea those are the traits that get people laid as you so smartly point out here... but as we've seen with Trump and Bill Clinton, I think people aren't going to hold it against her if shes just comes across as honest.  At this point what Harris is plainly missing is political experience.

Which brings up and interesting question.  I don't know if she could beat Gavin Newsom in the race for CA Governor.  So especially with what seems likely to be a one-term president in Biden- you have to think Vice President would be an ideal spot for her if she is destined for the Executive Branch.  Only at this point, do you think Biden would still feel okay picking her as his VP?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 5, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Biden/Harris might be interesting.


Like I said in March.


----------



## nononono (Aug 5, 2019)

tenacious said:


> I agree with you that I just don't see her becoming president this go around.
> 
> But down the road I could see her becoming President.  She's smart, tough, charismatic.   Yea those are the traits that get people laid as you so smartly point out here... but as we've seen with Trump and Bill Clinton, I think people aren't going to hold it against her if shes just comes across as honest.  At this point what Harris is plainly missing is political experience.
> 
> Which brings up and interesting question.  I don't know if she could beat Gavin Newsom in the race for CA Governor.  So especially with what seems likely to be a one-term president in Biden- you have to think Vice President would be an ideal spot for her if she is destined for the Executive Branch.  Only at this point, do you think Biden would still feel okay picking her as his VP?


*She's not very smart....It's just that the California Democratic Voters are *
*that much lower on the human intelligence level to elect a " Thing " like*
*her.*


*And as usual Tiny " T " you have proven your lack of intelligence too....*

*No Democrat will win this go around and most likely the next also...!*

*That's most likely without California !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 5, 2019)

tenacious said:


> I agree with you that I just don't see her becoming president this go around.
> 
> But down the road I could see her becoming President.  She's smart, tough, charismatic.   Yea those are the traits that get people laid as you so smartly point out here... but as we've seen with Trump and Bill Clinton, I think people aren't going to hold it against her if shes just comes across as honest.  At this point what Harris is plainly missing is political experience.
> 
> Which brings up and interesting question.  I don't know if she could beat Gavin Newsom in the race for CA Governor.  So especially with what seems likely to be a one-term president in Biden- you have to think Vice President would be an ideal spot for her if she is destined for the Executive Branch.  Only at this point, do you think Biden would still feel okay picking her as his VP?


She is way too full of herself to play 2nd fiddle to a person of the wrong color.


----------



## espola (Aug 5, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> She is way too full of herself to play 2nd fiddle to a person of the wrong color.


There's a wrong color?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 5, 2019)

espola said:


> There's a wrong color?


Obvi


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 5, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> She is way too full of herself to play 2nd fiddle to a person of the wrong color.


Gabby will set her straight


----------



## tenacious (Aug 5, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> She is way too full of herself to play 2nd fiddle to a person of the wrong color.


IDK... she's a District Attorney.  She's dealt with all sorts of people and that's not a job you get by being stupid. 
What she doesn't see able to do is keep from blurting out contradictory and ill thought out lines with pressed.  Also she seems to stumble into taking contradictory positions A LOT.  However, that's more about the inexperience of having not been burned into good habits. 

What she needs is to be groomed, and being VP would give her everything from front row presidential access to foreign policy experience.  Although given how obviously Biden was blindsided by her attack in the first debate, I get the feeling he feels betrayed.  Hard to see him picking a number two who he doesn't feel a personal connection with?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 6, 2019)

She has been groomed, by willie brown.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 6, 2019)

*2020 sweepstakes: Dem candidates compete to give away billions in taxpayer $$*
By Ronn Blitzer | Fox News

Facebook
Twitter
Flipboard
Comments
Print
Email
Video













Video


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 6, 2019)

tenacious said:


> IDK... she's a District Attorney.  She's dealt with all sorts of people and that's not a job you get by being stupid.
> What she doesn't see able to do is keep from blurting out contradictory and ill thought out lines with pressed.  Also she seems to stumble into taking contradictory positions A LOT.  However, that's more about the inexperience of having not been burned into good habits.
> 
> What she needs is to be groomed, and being VP would give her everything from front row presidential access to foreign policy experience.  Although given how obviously Biden was blindsided by her attack in the first debate, I get the feeling he feels betrayed.  Hard to see him picking a number two who he doesn't feel a personal connection with?


So sheʻs smart but sheʻs stupid.  A stable genius maybe.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 6, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *2020 sweepstakes: Dem candidates compete to give away billions in taxpayer $$*
> By Ronn Blitzer | Fox News
> 
> Facebook
> ...


Sounds like trillion dollar deficits.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 6, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What republicans do:
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/news/mitch-mcconnell-tombstone-tweet-amy-mcgrath-211804429.html


What Republicans do: 

https://www.yahoo.com/news/how-a-criminal-investigation-in-georgia-set-a-dark-tone-for-african-american-voters-090000532.html


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 6, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> She is way too full of herself to play 2nd fiddle to a person of the wrong color.


You see her as uppity.


----------



## nononono (Aug 6, 2019)

espola said:


> There's a wrong color?


*Yep.....there sure is !*

*




*


----------



## tenacious (Aug 6, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> She has been groomed, by willie brown.


Stormy Danials...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 6, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Sounds like trillion dollar deficits.


Fries U.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 6, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You see her as uppity.


I see here as a fucking whore that fucks whoever for whatever will get her some clout.
OBVI
She is even a fake African American.
Wasn’t it her own dad that called her ass out?
Ca is hiding her prosecutorial record because she locked up a bunch of non whites.
Good luck with her.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 6, 2019)

As Dandy Don would say,

Turn out the lights the party’s over.

*Poll: Kamala Harris Plummets to 1% with Black Democrats After Tulsi Gabbard Takedown*





CNN
JOHN BINDER6 Aug 20191,026
2:59
*Sen. Kamala Harris (D-CA) has plummetted in the polls with black Democrats after Rep. Tulsi Gabbard (D-HI) called out the former California attorney general for her record on criminal justice.*

The latest Quinnipiac Poll reveals that Harris has dropped to just one percent of support among black Democrats — one of the party’s most vital voting bloc coalitions.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 6, 2019)

*5 Joe Biden Campaign Promises He Says He’ll Fulfill on ‘Day One’*





Alex Wong/Getty Images
JOSHUA CAPLAN6 Aug 20191,232
8:56
*Former Vice President and 2020 White House frontrunner Joe Biden has vowed he will use executive powers and other means to accomplish an ambitious set of campaign promises on his very first day as president.*

Here is a list of five proposals that the former vice president vows to get done on “Day One” of a Biden administration:

1. Repeal President Donald Trump’s tax reform law.

Appearing June 22nd before the South Carolina Democratic Party Convention, Biden detailed his plans to combat income inequality in the United States, claiming economic disparities are at an “all-time high and made worse by Trump’s tax cuts and enormous giveaways to the top one-tenth of the 1 percent.”

“On Day One, I will move to eliminate Trump’s tax cuts, as well for the super-wealthy,” he vowed.

In December 2017, the House voted 224-201 to pass the overhaul, with all Democrats and 12 Republicans voting against it. The $1.5 trillion tax bill is the first major overhaul of the tax code in 30 years; it cuts corporate taxes and gives temporary cuts to individual tax brackets that will return to current rates after a few years to help pay for the tax cut.

The tax bill slashed corporate taxes from 35 percent to 21 percent. For individuals, it reduces the top income tax bracket from 39.6 percent to 37 percent and doubles the size of inheritances protected from estate taxation to $22 million for married couples.

2. Close billions in dollars worth of tax loopholes.

In the same June speech before the South Carolina Democratic Party Convention, Biden said he will move on “Day One” to close up to $500 billion worth of tax loopholes in an effort to allocate the money for what he described as “good use.”

In another speech, Biden said he would close loopholes to help pay for universal access to Medicaid.

“I think everyone is entitled to have total health care,” he told the Poor People’s Campaign Moral Action Congress at Trinity University. “Every single person in the United States should have access to Medicaid right off the bat.”

3. Sign climate change-focused executive orders.

According to Biden’s campaign website, the former vice president, as president, will sign a series of executive orders “with unprecedented reach that go well beyond the Obama-Biden Administration platform and put us on the right track.”

The object, the candidate claims, is to “achieve a 100% clean energy economy and net-zero emissions no later than 2050.”

Biden calls for $1.7 trillion in federal spending over 10 years, with the rest of the investments coming from the private sector. He proposes covering the taxpayer costs by repealing the corporate tax cuts that President Donald Trump signed in 2017, while eliminating existing subsidies to fossil fuel companies.

Biden’s plan — a mix of tax incentives, federal spending, new regulation and more aggressive foreign policy on climate issues —comes as he pushes back on rivals’ assertions that his environmental agenda isn’t bold enough. Climate activists largely praised his pitch Tuesday, although some said the Democrats’ 2020 front-runner still hasn’t gone far enough to challenge the fossil fuel industry.

His proposal calls the Green New Deal pushed by some Democrats on Capitol Hill “a crucial outline” but stops short of some of its timelines for weaning the U.S. economy off power from fossil fuels, even as he promises a “clean energy revolution” nationwide and internationally.

At the pro-Green New Deal Sunrise Movement, executive director Varshini Prakash called Biden’s plan “a good start.”

As president, Biden has said he would start by reversing many actions of the Trump administration, then turn to necessary congressional action and executive branch regulation, while using U.S. political and economic muscle to limit emissions from other nations.

He acknowledges that such an overhaul would affect existing U.S. energy workers — coal miners and power plant operators, especially. He calls first for pension and benefit protections for all such workers and promises an “unprecedented investment” in retraining and redevelopment in those communities.

4. Rejoin the Paris Climate Accord.

Biden’s campaign website states Biden will re-enter the Paris Agreement on day one of his Administration and begin leading “a major diplomatic push to raise the ambitions of countries’ climate targets.”

Then-President Barack Obam and more than 190 countries adopted the Paris accord, hailed as most ambitious climate change agreement in history. Among its chief objective, the pact aimed to limit global warming well below 3.6 degrees Fahrenheit. President Trump announced in June 2017 that the U.S. was pulling out of the agreement. In his announcement, the president said: “The Paris Climate Accord is simply the latest example of Washington entering into an agreement that disadvantages the United States to the exclusive benefit of other countries, leaving American workers — who I love — and taxpayers to absorb the cost in terms of lost jobs, lower wages, shuttered factories, and vastly diminished economic production.”

In June 2017, Biden said that it is “overwhelmingly” in the interest of future generations to deal with climate change, “notwithstanding what some of the folks in this administration may think.”

Biden explained his first report from the Joint Chiefs of Staff, when he took office, identified global warming as the greatest danger to U.S. physical security — through population displacement and war.

Speaking at a conference in Athens, Biden, without citing any specific poll, proclaimed: “The vast majority of the American people do not agree with the decision the president made.”

French president Emmanuel Macron has claimed that President Trump signaled possible interested in rejoining the agreement, though the administration has shown no signs of doing so.

5. Make all DREAMers legal in the United States.

In his first interview with a Spanish-language television network, Biden on Tuesday discussed his proposals to fix the situation at the U.S.-Mexico border and other immigration issues. The former vice president told Noticias Telemundo that he would legalize all DREAMers in the country. “The day I get elected president I’m going to — DREAMers are going to be legalized, number one,” he said.

“Number two,” he continued, “we have to provide a pathway to citizenship for 11 million people. Thirdly, we have to, in fact, welcome people who are seeking asylum and make a judgment about whether or not their claim is relevant and real, and not lock them up in the meantime or not keep them from even getting to the border.”

Then-President Obama used an executive order to create DACA in June 2012 to provide protections for illegal immigrants brought to the United States as children. It gives them the ability to obtain work permits and study in the country, provided they meet certain guidelines like graduating from high school and do not present a risk to national or public safety. Some 800,000 so-called Dreamers are protected under the program.

President Donald Trump announced in 2017 plans to wind down the DACA program, saying it would give Congress a chance to pass “responsible” immigration reform.

Then-Attorney General Jeff Sessions determined the program to be unlawful on the grounds that President Barack Obama did not have the authority to adopt it in the first place. Sessions cited a 2015 ruling by the federal appeals court in New Orleans that blocked a separate immigration policy implemented by Obama and the expansion of the DACA program.

Texas and other Republican-led states eventually did sue and won a partial victory in a federal court in Texas. Civil rights groups, advocates for illegal immigrants, and Democratic-led states all have sued to prevent the end of the program.

In May, the 4th U.S. Circuit Court of Appeals ruled that ending the DACA program was a violation of the Administrative Procedure Act since it was “arbitrary and capricious.” It also is being challenged in the U.S. Court of Appeals for the D.C. Circuit.

The Supreme Court declined a Trump administration request in June to speed up its review on whether it will take up a case on the president’s decision to end the Deferred Action for Childhood Arrivals Program.

The court’s order does not mean it won’t eventually hear the case, only that justices refused to speed up the process, which the Trump administration requested last month.


----------



## tenacious (Aug 6, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I see here as a fucking whore that fucks whoever for whatever will get her some clout.
> OBVI
> She is even a fake African American.
> Wasn’t it her own dad that called her ass out?
> ...


I don't Joe, everyone knows you like sleeping with men too, and none of us hold it against you.  
Times have changed... for both gay men like yourself, and women of color.


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 6, 2019)

For all you left loving liberals... keep holding on. You know who you are. #walkaway


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 6, 2019)

tenacious said:


> I don't Joe, everyone knows you like sleeping with men too, and none of us hold it against you.
> Times have changed... for both gay men like yourself, and women of color.


He is an angry man-bitch that's for sure.


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 6, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He is an angry man-bitch that's for sure.


You're hands down the biggest pussy on here..


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 6, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> You're hands down the biggest pussy on here..


Just ask her husband.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 6, 2019)

tenacious said:


> I don't Joe, everyone knows you like sleeping with men too, and none of us hold it against you.
> Times have changed... for both gay men like yourself, and women of color.


Now I see where you got you screen name.


----------



## nononono (Aug 7, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Stormy Danials...



*Man Tiny " T " ....yur just plain dumb z a rock......*


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 7, 2019)

Let's see how many of libs on here will watch this. Let's see if it resonates with any of them. Their political party is in shambles and has no impactful, intelligent leadership.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 9, 2019)

DAILYWIRE.COM
*Officials: Convicted Felon Arrested For Stabbing Rampage Was Only Free Because Of Liberal Policies*





Ted Soqui/Corbis via Getty Images 





By JAMES BARRETT 
August 8, 2019 
 39.1k views
On Wednesday, a 33-year-old man from Orange County went on a two-hour "anger"-fueled stabbing and robbing rampage that left four people dead and two wounded. On Thursday, more details about the suspect emerged, including that he is a gang member and convicted felon who managed to serve a stunningly brief sentence for a long list of serious crimes.




CLICK TO PLAY

Officials: 16 Marines Arrested On Human Smuggling And Drug Charges


The mayor of the town where the suspect began his murderous spree said Thursday that the man should never have been released from prison, while local police pointed to policies pushed by left-wing politicians in recent years as the reason the convicted felon was free to carry out his horrific violence.

"Records indicate [the suspect] was sentenced to four years in state prison for 14 convictions, for drug possessions, possession of a firearm, an assault weapon and ammunition by a felon," KABC reports. "Garden Grove Police Chief Tom DaRe said Castaneda had previously been incarcerated for possession of methamphetamine with the intention to distribute while armed with an assault weapon."

Law enforcement officials told reporters Thursday that recent changes made in California Assembly Bill 109 (AB 109) -- promoted and signed into law by Democratic Gov. Jerry Brown in 2011 -- significantly shortened the felon's sentencing. An older California law then enabled him to reduce his time served by about half, allowing him to "earn a day of credit for each day served," KABC explains.

The result is that the violent gang member's prison sentence for 14 convictions lasted less than 16 months. He was released on Jan. 14, 2016.

Garden Grove Mayor Steven Jones blasted the policies, particularly AB 109, which allowed the violent criminal to go free. "He is a violent criminal who should have never been considered for release," said Jones in comments reported by KABC.


Local police sources told The Daily Wire that some officers likewise blame left-wing policies and negligent progressive politicians for the ability of violent criminals like the suspect to continue to pose a threat to citizens.

"The suspect is a Proposition 47 candidate," one police source told The Daily Wire in reference to a reduced-sentencing law backed by then-Attorney General Kamala Harris and passed in 2014, the year the felon was first incarcerated. While the "sales pitch" for both Proposition 47 and Proposition 57 was to "reduce jail overcrowding and focus on education and reform, rather than straight punishment," the source said, political leaders failed to "follow through."

"Brown pushed for the jail reform and won, but then never set anything up on the back end," said the source. "No facilities have been created for mental health or drug rehab. So now the police can't take people to jail, and they don't have any rehabilitation clinics to bring them to. The state has basically put the burden on hospitals, which are not equipped to deal with these problems. ... Brown made a lot more than one 'train to nowhere' during his time in office."



Man Goes On ‘Anger’-Fueled Stabbing Rampage In California: 4 Dead, 2 Wounded


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 9, 2019)

Joe Biden Tells Supporters Poor Kids Are As Bright And Talented As White Kids

Posted at 11:00 pm on August 08, 2019 by Joe Cunningham

_ 







If Joe Biden was waiting for the world to forget his past with segregationists in Congress, he did not help himself with a racially-tinged slip-up in a campaign speech.





Campaigning in Iowa, Biden was speaking before a group of supporters, when he was, I suppose, trying to make a point about creating opportunity for kids without resources. What he ended up saying, however, will go down as one of the most unfortunate slip-ups in modern politics.


As seen in the tweet, this was tweeted out pretty quickly by the Trump 2020 campaign, but they are likely not the only ones who will take notice.

Kamala Harris will be looking to take advantage, partly because she has hit him in the past over race and partly because Tulsi Gabbard disassembled her record on race as a prosecutor and Attorney General in the last debate.
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 11, 2019)

Black people only matter to libs every 4 years.



Multiple 2020 Candidates Bizarrely Tweet Out Claim that Michael Brown Was Murdered

Posted at 4:00 pm on August 10, 2019 by Bonchie

_ 







Kamala Harris – Caricature by DonkeyHotey, licensed under CC BY-SA 2.0/Original





There’s pandering and then there’s whatever this is.

Multiple 2020 Democrat candidates tweeted out this week that Michael Brown, who assaulted a police officer and tried to steal his weapon, was murdered five years ago. Those who did so include Elizabeth Warren, Kamala Harris, and Beto O’Rourke. Did I wake up in a different timeline?
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 11, 2019)

Liz Warren Tries to Save People by Keeping Them from Defending Themselves: Her Gun Control Plan is a Doozy

Posted at 9:04 pm on August 10, 2019 by Alex Parker

_ 










First of all, if you missed it, I hope you’ll check out “Louisiana Woman Accused Of Theft Tells Cops She Has No Idea How The Meth & Money Got There – In Her Vagina.”

Continuing:

What’s the proper response to bad people shooting good people? To some Democrats, it’s blaming the President of the United States for the gunmen’s evil choices — even if they voted Democrat — and making sure good people are less likely to be armed next time.

Genius.

Senator Elizabeth Warren was Brainiacin’ up a storm Saturday, as she introduced her “plan for gun violence prevention.”

Her proposal was published by Medium, and it’s comprised by more than 30 points related to gun control.





Here are a few:


A new “federal assault weapons ban” that people willing to break the law prohibiting mass murder won’t obey
An increased tax on firearms (30%) and bullets (50%) that will in no way deter mass murderers from trying to kill innocent people but will make innocent people give the government more money in order to defend themselves against the undeterred murderers — so the government can then waste that money on more dumb things.
A ban on “high-capacity ammunition magazines” that will in no way convince mass murderers not to buy their ammo illegally but will keep the good people from being able to fight high-capacity fire with high-capacity fire
Extended waiting periods for firearms that will have no bearing on illegal purchases mass murderers are more than happy to make
Okay, so that isn’t word-for-word the way she phrased it. But I’m trying to provide some context. Some points of the plan may even be a good idea: A waiting period could, I think, play into a would-be criminal rethinking their plan to hurt people. It could also, of course, prevent someone from fighting back in stalking or domestic violence situations, for example.





As for “high-capacity,” the plan stipulates Congress will interpret that phrase according to what it deems “reasonable limits on the lethality” of weapons. What in the world does that mean? Every gun is “lethal” if it hits someone in the right/wrong place.





Here’s a particularly interesting part of Elizabeth’s program: “Gun manufacturers” may be held “strictly liable” for crimes committed with their products.

That’s significant. Presently, you can purposely run your Tesla into a wall without Elon Musk having to pay for the repair. But the bloodline-appropriating senator from Massachusetts thinks firearms should be different (here, here, and here):





Gun manufacturers make billions in profit by knowingly selling deadly products. Then they are let completely off the hook when people take those deadly products and inflict harm on thousands of victims each year. State tort law already recognizes that certain types of products and activities are so abnormally dangerous that the entities responsible for them should be held strictly liable when people are injured. Congress should codify that same principle at the federal level for guns by creating a new private right of action allowing survivors of gun violence to hold the manufacturer of the weapon that harmed them strictly liable for compensatory damages to the victim or their family.

Also on the docket: universal background checks; a raised limit on gun purchases; a ban on the sale of accessories, including suppressors; a limit to the per-month purchase of firearms; the designation of colleges as “gun free zones,” the creation of a “federal licensing system,” and an investigation into the NRA.

Here’s a question: Pick any given mass shooting; in what way would any of the above have kept the killer from ultimately carrying out their plan to murder innocent people?





It’s not just a good question; it’s almost the only question that matters. Two others, as you’re aware, are “How do these impede liberties granted by the Constitution” and “How many innocent people will be victimized be their adherence to the law.” If only Elizabeth would comment here with the answers. In lieu of her, I hope you will.
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 11, 2019)

DAILYWIRE.COM
*Kamala Harris Attacked Biden For Working With Segregationists. She Once Praised Another Woman For ‘Having The Guts’ To Do The Same Thing*





Ethan Miller/Getty Images





By MOLLY PRINCE 
 @MOLLYFPRINCE 
August 11, 2019
198 views
Sen. Kamala Harris (D-CA) once praised former Rep. Shirley Chisholm (D-NY) for having the audacity to work across the aisle with a noted segregationist despite criticizing her primary challenger Joe Biden for doing the same thing.


----------



## nononono (Aug 11, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> DAILYWIRE.COM
> *Kamala Harris Attacked Biden For Working With Segregationists. She Once Praised Another Woman For ‘Having The Guts’ To Do The Same Thing*
> 
> 
> ...



*The student of Willie Brown just steps from one pile *
*to another and plugs her nose all the while.....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 11, 2019)

nononono said:


> *The student of Willie Brown just steps from one pile *
> *to another and plugs her nose all the while.....*


She is beyond reproach.


----------



## nononono (Aug 11, 2019)

*She is VILE !*

*



*
*26 min is a lot to ask, but she needs to be watched *
*as she is the spear head of the Democratic Party *
*at the moment....*

*What happen here under HER watch as AG is what will*
*happen to the Country under HER watch if elected...!!!*


----------



## tenacious (Aug 11, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> She is beyond reproach.


And yet you voted for Trump, who it is commonly believed, cheated on his pregnant wife with Stormy...

Although truth be told I'm just tired of trying to keep up with whose sleeping with who.  For all the talk, polling shows people are having less sex then ever.  So personally again I find myself unimpressed with the wing flapping on this issue that everyone is running around having all this wild sex.

Let's talk about plans to balance the budget...  that's a problem I believe 99% of folks are looking to Washington to sort out.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 13, 2019)

AUGUST 13, 2019
*Harris and Warren Call Cops Murderers*
By Daniel John Sobieski
If there is a Pearl Harbor in this war on cops, it was Ferguson, Missouri, where President Obama’s Justice Department sent 40 FBI agents to prove Officer Darren Wilson was a racist murderer of an innocent black teen. He even made the race-baiting Al Sharpton, whose ring Democratic candidates regularly kiss, and  who helped create the myth of “hands up, don’t shoot”, a key adviser on race matters and Ferguson.

Despite efforts to paint the police as racist oppressors, in the end Michael Brown was proven to be a thug, the kind that plagues cities across America, that police deal with daily, particularly in Obama’s Chicago. Brown in fact committed a strong-arm robbery of a Ferguson convenience store before assaulting police officer Darren Wilson, who was found by Atty. Gen. Eric Hoilder’s racially charged Department of Justice to have justifiably used lethal force in defending himself against Brown’s attack.

Yet, bereft of facts and evidence, Democratic presidential candidates Elizabeth Warren and Kamala Harris continued President Obama’s war on cops, saying that Michael Brown was murdered by a policeman. As TownHall.com reported:

In the summer of 2014, Michael Brown was shot and killed by police officer Darren Wilson in Ferguson, Missouri. It set off days of intense protests. It was one of the incidents that set off the Black Lives Matter movement and it spawned the “hand up, don’t shoot” lie. Brown wasn’t murdered. It was a clean police-involved shooting. Federal investigators also noted that the evidence analyzed initially did not differ when they re-reviewed everything concerning whether to file civil rights charges. In other words, the physical evidence backed up the story that Brown had reached for Wilson’s gun and fought with the former law enforcement officer. Attorney General Eric Holder cleared Wilson. The Obama DOJ cleared Wilson. Wilson did not murder Brown, which is why Sen. Elizabeth Warren’s tweet about this incident got tomahawk chopped. Warren tweeted on the five-year anniversary of this incident. 

Sen. Kamala Harris joined Warren in her Ferguson anniversary lie, tweeting, as reported in National Review:

Michael Brown’s murder forever changed Ferguson and America. His tragic death sparked a desperately needed conversation and a nationwide movement. We must fight for stronger accountability and racial equity in our justice system.

Harris and Warren have shamefully resurrected President Obama’s war on cops, hypocritically race-baiting to win Democratic primary votes in a crowded field, even as they lead the pack of incessant Democratic cries that President Trump is a racist..

It was Michael Brown’s death, based on the “hands up, don’t shoot” lieknocked down by the testimony of multiple black witnesses, that fueled the Black Lives Matter movement that that makes, not black-on-black crime, but attempts to enforce the law in black communities the main threat facing blacks. His death, and the false narrative President Obama and the Sharptons of the world fostered in the aftermath of Brown’s justified shooting, helped spark the current war on cops, leading to the carnage in Dallas and Baton Rouge.





The anti-cop bloodlust of this movement wasn’t satisfied then and won’t be satisfied now. We saw it last August in a Black Lives Matter protest at the Minnesota State Fair. As the Daily Caller reported and a video showed:

Black Lives Matter protesters marching on the Minnesota state fair on Saturday spewed violent anti-cop rhetoric just hours after a Harris County, Tex. sheriff’s deputy was ambushed and executed at a Houston-area gas station.

“Pigs in a blanket, fry ’em like bacon,” activists with the St. Paul, Minn. branch of Black Lives Matter chanted while marching behind a group of police officers down a highway just south of the state fair grounds.

This inflammatory racial animus has been repeatedly stoked by grandstanding liberal politicians such as Harris and Warren, who benefit politically from perpetuating the culture of victimhood 

In December, 2014, President Obama stoked the fires of animus against cops when he said on BET that police were judging blacks, not on the content of their character, but on the color of their skin:

President Barack Obama made an appearance on Black Entertainment Television (BET) Monday to reach out to black Americans and discuss calls for criminal justice reform after two grand jury decisions cleared white police officers in the deaths of two black men.  The president has to carefully express his concern for the safety of African-Americans while not undermining the law enforcement community.  President Obama suggested that the issue of police vs. minorities is deeply rooted in American culture and is the result of police having a “subconscious fear of folks who look different.” ….

“And, you know, I’ve said it before, the vast majority of law enforcement officers are doing a really tough job, and most of them are doing it well and are trying to do the right thing. But a combination of bad training, in some cases, a combination in some cases of departments that really are not trying to root out biases, or tolerate sloppy police work. A combination, in some cases of folks just not knowing any better, and in a lot of cases, subconscious fear of folks who look different, all of this contributes to a national problem that’s going to require a national solution.”

Speaking of folks who look different, try the two casualties in the war on cops in New York City. As Heather MacDonald writes in her book, The War On Cops (Encounter Books, 2016):

In the summer of 2014, as we have seen, a lie overtook significant parts of the country and grew into a kind of mass hysteria. That lie holds that the police pose a mortal threat to black Americans -- indeed, that the police are the greatest threat facing black Americans today. Several subsidiary untruths buttress that central myth: that the criminal-justice system is biased against blacks; that there is no such thing as a black underclass; and that crime rates are comparable between blacks and whites, so that disproportionate police action in minority neighborhoods cannot be explained without reference to racism. The poisonous effect of these lies manifested itself in the cold-blooded assassination of two NYPD officers in December that year. The highest reaches of American society promulgated those untruths and participated in the mass hysteria. President Barack Obama, speaking after a grand jury decided not to indict the police officer who fatally shot Michael Brown, declared that blacks were right to believe that the criminal-justice system was often stacked against them… Eric Holder escalated a long-running theme of his tenure as U.S. attorney general: that the police routinely engaged in racial profiling and needed federal intervention to police properly…Once again; “guilty” cops are being found innocent. Early on in his administration, Obama began the targeting of innocent cops just trying to do their jobs. As Fox Newsreported in 2009:

Many police officers across the country have a message for President Barack Obama… Get all the facts before criticizing one of our own. Obama's public criticism that Cambridge officers "acted stupidly" when they arrested black Harvard professor Henry Louis Gates Jr. could make it harder for police to work with people of color, some officers said Thursday.

It could even set back the progress in race relations that helped Obama become the nation's first African-American president, they said.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 13, 2019)

Cont.

"What we don't need is public safety officials across the country second-guessing themselves," said David Holway, president of the International Brotherhood of Police Officers, which represents 15,000 public safety officials around the country. "The president's alienated public safety officers across the country with his comments."

Since that day, police have been second-guessing themselves, beset by accusers who find them guilty of racism and excessive force. In their eyes, police are guilty of racism until proven innocent. President Obama, as the first African-American to occupy the White House, had a chance to be a racial healer. Instead he chose to be the great divider, blaming not the thugs who plague our liberal-run cities, but rather the cops who daily risk their lives to stop the bleeding. Harris and Warren are the ones acting stupidly.


----------



## messy (Aug 13, 2019)

The economy is becoming a real problem. Do you think we may be headed for a recession? The slowdown in growth is dramatic.


----------



## messy (Aug 13, 2019)

“What do you call two farmers in the basement?” 
“A whine cellar.” 
——Trump’s Secretary of Agriculture Sonny Perdue


----------



## nononono (Aug 13, 2019)

messy said:


> The economy is becoming a real problem.
> Do you think we may be headed for a recession?
> The slowdown in growth is dramatic.



*Manufacturing is resettling HERE and in Nations that DO NOT*
*manipulate their currency like China does.....*
*Pay attention " Messy "...!*


----------



## messy (Aug 13, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Manufacturing is resettling HERE and in Nations that DO NOT*
> *manipulate their currency like China does.....*
> *Pay attention " Messy "...!*


Economy is really turning south.
Manufacturing not returning here at all, farmers going bankrupt because China not buying from them, wages stagnant, growth very slow.
You think he will ask the Fed to reduce interest rates again?
Republican economics!


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 13, 2019)

messy said:


> Economy is really turning south.
> Manufacturing not returning here at all, farmers going bankrupt because China not buying from them, wages stagnant, growth very slow.
> You think he will ask the Fed to reduce interest rates again?
> Republican economics!


Typical liberal living in bizarro world...


----------



## messy (Aug 13, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Typical liberal living in bizarro world...


You live off daddy’s money so you don’t understand economic indicators...otherwise you wouldn’t say that I was in bizarro world when I pointed out facts.
You don’t like facts? You prefer your own opinion?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 13, 2019)

messy said:


> The economy is becoming a real problem. Do you think we may be headed for a recession? The slowdown in growth is dramatic.


That’s just because the rest of the world is so fucked up.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 13, 2019)

messy said:


> Economy is really turning south.
> Manufacturing not returning here at all, farmers going bankrupt because China not buying from them, wages stagnant, growth very slow.
> You think he will ask the Fed to reduce interest rates again?
> Republican economics!


Obama built and lived on that.


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 13, 2019)

messy said:


> You live off daddy’s money so you don’t understand economic indicators...otherwise you wouldn’t say that I was in bizarro world when I pointed out facts.
> You don’t like facts? You prefer your own opinion?


Tell me about it... unemployment is through the roof and Dow is at all time lows. On top of that Apple had anwful June.. one for the record books. Don't get me started on interest rates. That short term rate is killing the banks!! Should people be  liquidating their 401ks because they must be worth pennies by now.. you must be losing your @$$ on your homes. Horrible economy indeed.


----------



## messy (Aug 13, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Tell me about it... unemployment is through the roof and Dow is at all time lows. On top of that Apple had anwful June.. one for the record books. Don't get me started on interest rates. That short term rate is killing the banks!! Should people be  liquidating their 401ks because they must be worth pennies by now.. you must be losing your @$$ on your homes. Horrible economy indeed.


Stock market flat and trending poorly.
Interest rates low in an attempt to bolster the mediocre growth.
Wages stagnant.
Terrible farm economies.
You have no idea, obviously.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 13, 2019)

messy said:


> Economy is really turning south.
> Manufacturing not returning here at all, farmers going bankrupt because China not buying from them, wages stagnant, growth very slow.
> You think he will ask the Fed to reduce interest rates again?
> Republican economics!


QE-t


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 13, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Obama built and lived on that.


Your desperation is showing.


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 13, 2019)

messy said:


> Stock market flat and trending poorly.
> Interest rates low in an attempt to bolster the mediocre growth.
> Wages stagnant.
> Terrible farm economies.
> You have no idea, obviously.


Stock market flat, you mean it's not going down? There's a difference but you're just stupid..


----------



## messy (Aug 13, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Stock market flat, you mean it's not going down? There's a difference but you're just stupid..


Flat. For a while now. We need a Democrat.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 14, 2019)

messy said:


> Flat. For a while now. We need a Democrat.


Like a shark, keeping moving forward or die. Regression is not the answer.


----------



## messy (Aug 14, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Stock market flat, you mean it's not going down? There's a difference but you're just stupid..


You can’t be ignorant enough to not be aware of what’s going on in the economy now, can you? I can’t tell if you’re denying to be obstinate or you just don’t have an understanding of the indicators. Either way you’re an idiot. Go to class with Iz.


----------



## espola (Aug 14, 2019)

messy said:


> You can’t be ignorant enough to not be aware of what’s going on in the economy now, can you? I can’t tell if you’re denying to be obstinate or you just don’t have an understanding of the indicators. Either way you’re an idiot. Go to class with Iz.


https://www.cnn.com/2019/08/14/investing/dow-stock-market-today/index.html


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 14, 2019)

messy said:


> You can’t be ignorant enough to not be aware of what’s going on in the economy now, can you? I can’t tell if you’re denying to be obstinate or you just don’t have an understanding of the indicators. Either way you’re an idiot. Go to class with Iz.


If that's what you tell yourself so you can sleep at night then you go with that. I mean you've never been wrong before here on the forum, have you?


----------



## espola (Aug 14, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> If that's what you tell yourself so you can sleep at night then you go with that. I mean you've never been wrong before here on the forum, have you?


Steely irony.


----------



## nononono (Aug 14, 2019)

QUOTE="messy, post: 281275, member: 3299"

Economy is really turning south.
*No it's not " Chicken Little ".....Ohh...that's right You get your*
*news from Cooper, Cuomo & Lemon...Figures you'd vomit that*
*crap up....*

Manufacturing not returning here at all, 
*You better sew up your exhaust chute, those three are seriously*
*raping you intellectually from the back door even....*

farmers going bankrupt because China not buying from them, 
*POTUS is cutting a " Deal " as you post your LIES !*
*And the " Tariffs " are funding the farmers meanwhile... *

wages stagnant, growth very slow.
*Where do you live....?*
*Fresno or something...?*
*Urine Idiot..!*


You think he will ask the Fed to reduce interest rates again?
*You think he won't....Obama got Zero % for eight years....!*

Republican economics!
*Very uninformed poster you are..." Chicken Little ".*


/QUOTE


----------



## nononono (Aug 14, 2019)

espola said:


> Steely irony.



*Oh you meant " Stealing ".....*

*




*


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 14, 2019)

This what happens when Democrats run the state:

*California has curriculum modeled more on marxism than on markets*





BY JONATHAN BUTCHER, OPINION CONTRIBUTOR0
The views expressed by contributors are their own and not the view of The Hill
TWEET SHARE MORE


The California state seal declares “Eureka,” originally a Greek word that means “I found it,” and with good reason. After James Marshall discovered gold in the territory in 1848, the rush was on. By 1852, two years after California gained statehood, the population skyrocketed from 14,000 to 250,000. But times have changed, and people are now leaving.

California is the second most expensive state to live in and has the second worst overall tax burden, according to the Tax Foundation. As if that is not enough, California lawmakers want the district schools to focus on progressive grandstanding instead of serving as a ladder of opportunity for children. The state is neglecting the responsibility of public schools to equip students with the knowledge and skills they need for the future.

To wit, while 57 percent of black fourth grade students and half of hispanic fourth grade students cannot read at even a basic level, California Governor Jerry Brown signed a law in 2016 that required the state board of education to create a model ethnic studies curriculum, a project that is awash in ambiguous ideas and historical inaccuracies.


 
Start with the definition. The draft materials define ethnic studies as “the disciplinary, loving, and critical praxis of holistic humanity.” Confused? There is a helpful footnote that says, “Throughout this model curriculum, language is used that deliberately offers an alternative to traditional wording that could have a particular context within the dominant culture. More information about these terms can be found in the glossary.”

Parents will not know what their child is learning because the state is making up words, but at least there is a glossary. More harmful are the few intelligible ideas. As William Evers, a former member of the California Academic Content Standards Commission, recently pointed out in the Wall Street Journal, the model curriculum says capitalism is a “form of power and oppression” and such systems “dehumanize” people.

Yet as more nations have adopted free market ideas over the last 20 years, some one billion people, of different ethnicities, have been lifted out of poverty, a finding noticeably absent from the California draft curriculum. There is no discussion of the disaster that is Venezuela due to tyrannical socialism. Venezuela is mentioned in the sample teaching materials, though, in the lyrics to a rap song that include a helpful tip to “get out, Yankees, from Latin America,” which is provided in multiple languages.


 
Parents and students on both sides of political debates should object to this project. Conservatives will bristle at the inclusion of the revisionist history of Howard Zinn. Black and hispanic families, who overwhelmingly voted for liberal candidates in California, should ask why state officials are focusing on ethnic studies when the gap between white and hispanic eighth grade reading scores on a national comparison is 27 points, the fifth largest gap among states across the country.

Similar double digit gaps exist in both mathematics and reading between white students and minority students in fourth grade and eighth grade. These families in California should demand to know what lawmakers are doing to improve the likelihood that their children will have the most basic tools they need to succeed in school and in life.

California lawmakers are forging ahead with the new curriculum. State officials are accepting comments on the model until tomorrow, but lawmakers are considering a proposal that would require state university students to take an ethnic studies class before they graduate. State lawmakers considered a proposal last year that would have made ethnic studies a high school graduation requirement, but the proposal became an opt in program for a small number of school districts.

Meanwhile, parents and taxpayers are leaving California. According to “growth states” data from Uhaul, which counts the number of one way moving trucks going in and out of states, California ranks third from the bottom. A survey of state residents released earlier this year found that more than half of respondents are considering leaving the state because of the high cost of living. Families in California disgusted with the made up words in the new school curriculum will not be far behind.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 14, 2019)

This pig need to get off her fat ass and change the fucking record.
Loser.






Stacey Abrams: Republicans could send off-duty law enforcement into polling places next year to intimidate minority voters

ALLAHPUNDIT  Posted at 8:41 pm on August 14, 2019 

Via the Free Beacon, there’s some agita online today about Abrams floating another hair-raising theory of corruption at the polls after insisting without evidence for months that she’s the rightfully elected governor of Georgia. Although, interestingly, she seems to be backing off that last claim now — somewhat, allowing last night that “I don’t know that empirically I would have won” last year.










Does that mean the rest of the party is now free to punt on the burning question of who the “real” governor is, or do racial politics require them to hug the “Stacey won” talking point tight even as she’s inched away from it?

Anyway, she’s on firmer empirical ground in worrying about off-duty patrolmen turning up in majority-minority districts in 2020 on behalf of the GOP. It sounds outlandish but that actually happened in New Jersey in 1981. Armed off-duty cops showed up at the polls in black neighborhoods wearing armbands identifying them as part of the “National Ballot Security Task Force,” which sounds like an official government agency but was actually just an outfit thrown together by the RNC. (There’s a Wikipedia page and everything.) It created enough of a stir that the RNC entered into a consent decree the following year in which it promised not to use such tactics for 35 years. The consent decree lapsed in 2017 and the DNC went to court to try to get it extended but lost. So, in theory, the RNC is free to try this again. Whether they’d dare do that in an age of ubiquitous smartphones and social media, when evidence of the “Ballot Security Task Force” staring down black voters in line to vote could and would be streamed in real-time on Election Day, is a separate question. But that’s the genesis of Abrams’s complaint.

The most newsworthy soundbite from her in the media yesterday wasn’t this, by the way, it was her answer to the Times when asked if she’d agree to be VP if asked. Answer: Hell yes.








I would be honored to be considered by any nominee.

But my responsibility is to focus on the primary. And that means using the primary as an opportunity to build the apparatus to fight voter suppression. Because in the end, no matter where I fit, no matter which ones of our nominees win, if we haven’t fought this scourge, if we haven’t pushed back against Moscow Mitch and his determination to block any legislation that would cure our voting machines, then we are all in a world of trouble.

The hard truth for her is that she’s not an obvious pick for any member of the top tier. She’s a good demographic balance for Biden and Sanders but they’re each so old that her lack of federal or statewide experience would attract intense scrutiny. She’s not such a great demographic balance for Warren and Harris since Dems would worry that an all-woman ticket might scare off some working-class voters in the midwest. Her best pairing, I think, would be with someone like Buttigieg or Beto, running as part of a “youth” ticket where you wouldn’t need to worry that the president won’t make it through a full term. Plus, Buttigieg has no federal or statewide experience either; voters will have to clear that hurdle psychologically in voting for him much more so than they will with her 






Exit question: When was the last time someone without federal, statewide, or military experience was put on a ticket *as VP*? Trump lacked all three as well, but Trump had to run the gauntlet of a national primary election. Republican voters sized him up and declared him worthy notwithstanding his lack of government credentials. Abrams is aiming to land on the ticket as an appointee, not as the choice of Democratic voters. I think the last person to pull that off was Sargent Shriver, George McGovern’s VP in 1972, although Shriver had served as ambassador to France and as head of the Peace Corps so he’d had some nominal federal duties before he was named. Abrams would be breaking new ground in the VP slot.

ADVERTISEMENT







ADVERTISEMENT


----------



## messy (Aug 14, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> If that's what you tell yourself so you can sleep at night then you go with that. I mean you've never been wrong before here on the forum, have you?


You’re sounding well-educated, Multi.
Not really seeing those economic indicators, are you?


----------



## nononono (Aug 14, 2019)

messy said:


> Stock market flat and trending poorly.
> Interest rates low in an attempt to bolster the mediocre growth.
> Wages stagnant.
> Terrible farm economies.
> You have no idea, obviously.





messy said:


> You’re sounding well-educated, Multi.
> Not really seeing those economic indicators, are you?





*What did I say about you going back to school, you should have heeded my *
*suggestion " Messy ".....cuz you don't know shit from shinola....!*

*You are regurgitating MSM talking points ...Literally and you sound like*
*a fucking Idiot....oh well ...you just keep chewin on that Donkey shit*
*and regurgitating it ....because not only does the smell give you away,*
*but the total lack of knowledge on what you are trying to present is as*
*obvious as the shit stains around your pie hole.....*


*




*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 14, 2019)

messy said:


> You’re sounding well-educated, Multi.
> Not really seeing those economic indicators, are you?


Maybe this will help: 
The market’s most closely watched part of the yield curve inverted today, and if its record over the last half-century is any indicator, the U.S. could be headed for a recession soon.

Ahead of the last recession, the yield curve inverted briefly as early as December 27, 2005, about two years before the financial crisis sent the economy into recession.

For over a year after that, the yield curve fluttered in and out of inversion. The last inversion, as measured by U.S. Treasury data collected by the St. Louis Fed, was in 2007.

https://finance.yahoo.com/news/yield-curve-inverts-for-first-time-since-2007-102034083.html


----------



## messy (Aug 14, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Maybe this will help:
> The market’s most closely watched part of the yield curve inverted today, and if its record over the last half-century is any indicator, the U.S. could be headed for a recession soon.
> 
> Ahead of the last recession, the yield curve inverted briefly as early as December 27, 2005, about two years before the financial crisis sent the economy into recession.
> ...


I don’t think Multi understands all that fancy talk. Daddy still gives him his allowance.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 14, 2019)

messy said:


> I don’t think Multi understands all that fancy talk. Daddy still gives him his allowance.


Fries U to the rescue.  Where is spigot boy?  Probably hard at work awaiting the next rate cut.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 15, 2019)

messy said:


> I don’t think Multi understands all that fancy talk. Daddy still gives him his allowance.


You are sounding envious.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 15, 2019)

*Elizabeth Warren: Trump Wants You to ‘Blame People Who Aren’t the Same Color’*





Joel Pollak / Breitbart News
JOEL B. POLLAK14 Aug 20193,770
3:09
*WOLFEBORO, New Hampshire — Sen. Elizabeth Warren (D-MA) told a crowded house party on Wednesday evening that President Donald Trump is deliberately dividing Americans to hide corruption in Washington.*

Warren was addressing an audience of several hundred supporters of her presidential campaign who had gathered on a warm summer evening in a large back yard a stone’s throw away from Lake Winnipesaukee. It was her second town hall meeting of the day, after an earlier event in the town of Franconia, in the White Mountains.


During the question-and-answer session, Warren was asked what she would do as president to unify the country.

She gave a long response, during which she said:

Look, Trump has a message. He says if there’s something that’s bad in your life, something that’s not working for you — you’re not making much money, you can’t cover your expenses, you’re worried about your kids — blame them. Blame people who aren’t the same color as you. Blame people who don’t sound like you. Blame people who weren’t born where you were born. Blame people who don’t worship like you. Blame them. And that is his message. That is it, at heart. And he thinks if he can stir up people against people, keep people fighting each other enough, then nobody will notice who’s actually picking their pockets. And that the folks at the top are just getting richer and richer and richer, just scraping more and more of the wealth for themselves.

Ultimately, Warren said, what would unify the country was success: “Here’s how I believe you heal the divide: you actually deliver on your promises.”

It was not clear which Trump statements, exactly, Warren was referencing. Earlier this week, former Fox News anchor Bill O’Reilly tweeted that in his research for his forthcoming book on the president, he had never found an example of Trump referring to skin color in a pejorative manner.
Bill O'Reilly
https://twitter.com/BillOReilly/status/1161246021650804737

While researching my upcoming book “The United States of Trump,” we could not find one example of the President discussing skin color in a pejorative way or promoting Caucasian dominance.

https://twitter.com/BillOReilly/status/1161246021650804737




Earlier, in Franconia, Warren had refused to back down from her false claim that Michael Brown had been “murdered” by police officers in Ferguson, Missouri, in 2014. That false claim triggered riots and unrest in several American cities, as Black Lives Matter activists squared off against police, causing a sharp decline in race relations.

Warren was a hit in Wolfeboro: “Everything she said made so much sense to me and I love that she has a plan to do it all,” said local resident Carolyn Sundquist.

Bob Davis, a retired public school teacher, told Breitbart News he liked Warren’s professorial style. “She’s a damned good teacher,” he said.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 15, 2019)

*Elizabeth Warren Defends False Claim Michael Brown Was ‘Murdered’*





Joel Pollak / Breitbart News
JOEL B. POLLAK14 Aug 20196,650
3:56
*FRANCONIA, Grafton County, New Hampshire — Sen. Elizabeth Warren (D-MA) on Wednesday defended her false claim last week that 18-year-old Michael Brown had been “murdered” by police in Ferguson, Missouri in 2014.*

Speaking to reporters after a town hall event in Franconia, New Hampshire, Warren said that Brown had been unarmed when he was shot “in the middle of the street, by police officers, and left to die.”















The 18-year-old Brown, who was unarmed at the time, was shot and killed by police officer Darren Wilson on August 9, 2014. That much is true.

However, left-wing activists falsely claimed at the time that Brown was innocent of any crime; had been shot in the back; and had put his hands over his head and said, “Don’t shoot!” (hence the slogan, “Hands up, don’t shoot!”).

None of those claims turned out to be true — though they were circulated by Democrats and mainstream journalists.


Screenshot / CNN via The Right Scoop

The incident revitalized the “Black Lives Matter” movement, bringing focus to claims of police brutality — but also bringing unrest to many American cities, and prompting police to pull back from fighting crime in black neighborhoods. Race relations, according to Gallup polls, suffered a decline from which they have not recovered.

The U.S. Department of Justice under President Barack Obama, after an extensive investigation, found evidence that Brown had not been murdered, and that he had probably attacked Wilson first, reaching for his gun (and shooting his own thumb during the scuffle). Brown had also been charging Wilson later when the shots were fired.

The Department of Justice concluded that Officer Wilson’s use of force could not be described as “objectively unreasonable.” It added: “Accordingly … it is not appropriate to present this matter to a federal grand jury for indictment, and it should therefore be closed without prosecution. ”

When a local grand jury likewise declined to induct Wilson, a riot ensued, damaging many minority-owned businesses in Ferguson. The neighborhood has struggled ever since.

Warren tweeted last Friday:


Elizabeth Warren

✔@ewarren
https://twitter.com/ewarren/status/1159902078103445507

5 years ago Michael Brown was murdered by a white police officer in Ferguson, Missouri. Michael was unarmed yet he was shot 6 times. I stand with activists and organizers who continue the fight for justice for Michael. We must confront systemic racism and police violence head on.


38.1K
11:59 AM - Aug 9, 2019
Twitter Ads info and privacy

36.1K people are talking about this





Sen. Kamala Harris (D-CA), also running for president, made a similar claim in a tweet of her own on Friday. The Washington Post‘s left-leaning fact-checker awarded Warren and Harris’s claim that Brown was murdered “Four Pinnochios.”

In addition, in response to Warren’s tweet, the Massachusetts Chiefs of Police Association wrote a sharply critical letter, arguing, “Your reckless tweet will only serve to create hatred towards Police Officers and place them in danger of more assaults and perhaps death.”

Asked by a reporter for ABC News at a press gaggle after the town hall if she still thought Brown was “murdered,” Warren refused to retract her claim or to apologize:

What happened is that a man was shot — an unarmed man, in the middle of the street, by police officers, and left to die. And I think that’s where our focus should be. It is the fifth anniversary of that occurring, and we need to talk about how to make real change in this country. I have a more comprehensive plan coming out just a little bit later.

Warren, who spoke to a crowd of over 300 in Franconia, is scheduled to continue campaigning in New Hampshire through Wednesday evening.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 15, 2019)

*Pocahontas' Presidential Run Should be Over*
By Lloyd Marcus
While driving on a beautiful day in West Virginia, I heard this news reported over my car radio. Democrat presidential candidate Elizabeth Warren said Michael Brown was “murdered” by a “white” policeman in Ferguson, Mo. I became filled with anger. I thought, “This wicked woman's presidential run should be over.” Everyone knows Brown was shot while assaulting a police officer in his patrol car while Brown tried to take the officer's gun.

Warren’s insidiously evil lie tells voters everything they need to know about her. Obsessed with gaining power, Warren has decided that the lives of brave and honorable police officers and the lives of Americans potentially killed in a race war are acceptable collateral damage to achieve her goal -- the White House.

My thoughts raced back to the heartbreaking Facebook post by 13-year-old Jaden Ramos. Jaden's dad was a NYC police officer who was assassinated along with another officer while sitting in their cruiser on special patrol doing crime reduction work.

Jaden and numerous other children of police officers lost their fathers because Democrats and fake news media lied about the Brown shooting in Ferguson and other incidents. Consequently, Black Lives Matter declared it “open season” on killing police and white people. Angry black youths responded with revenge assassinations of police across America.

Jaden posted:

“Today I had to say bye to my father. He was their for me everyday of my life, he was the best father I could ask for. It's horrible that someone gets shot dead just for being a police officer. Everyone says they hate cops but they are the people that they call for help. I will always love you and I will never forget you. RIP Dad.”






For Warren to reignite the “Brown was murdered” lie five years later is beyond the pale. Warren deceptively markets herself as having superior compassion for victims. In reality, Warren is cold and calculating, willing to say anything in her perverse quest for power to control every aspect of our lives. Elizabeth Warren is a despicable human being.

If you watch, people always show you who they really are. Years ago, I attended a meeting in Washington D.C. I met a politician who sounded great. After the meeting, away from cameras and microphones, he treated his assistant humiliatingly. My opinion of him suffered.

More in Home





The Racist History of Red Flag Laws






We Need a Red Flag Law for Joe Biden

A Shining City upon a Hill, Besieged

Does Sovereign Debt Matter?

China joins MSM and Federal Reserve in trying to tank the stock market
Just like her fake Indian heritage, Warren has shown us that her self-proclaimed superior compassion is fake also.

Warren's irresponsible lie about the circumstances of Brown's death so infuriated me because it sent a clarion call to blacks to kill more cops. I have had my fill of Democrats instigating hate, violence, and divisiveness while falsely portraying themselves as paragons of superior compassion. Meanwhile, the Democrats' fake news media buddies demonize decent everyday Americans for opposing socialism and anti-Americanism.

Does character matter when selecting our leaders? Absolutely.

“When the righteous increase, the people rejoice, but when a wicked man rules, the people groan.”Proverbs 29:2.

President George Washington said, “…a good moral character is the first essential in a man…It is therefore highly important that you should endeavor not only to be learned but virtuous.” 

Presidential candidates Elizabeth Warren, Kamala Harris and their fellow Democrats instigating the murdering of police by continuing to lie about Michael Brown is the polar opposite of virtuous.

“The people "have a right, an indisputable, unalienable, indefeasible, divine right to that most dreaded and envied kind of knowledge -- I mean of the character and conduct of their rulers.” -- John Adams

“The qualities of a great man are "vision, integrity, courage, understanding, the power of articulation, and profundity of character.” Dwight Eisenhower

“Character is the only secure foundation of the state.” -- Calvin Coolidge

“Americanism is a question of principle, of purpose, of idealism, of character. It is not a matter of birthplace or creed or line of descent.” --Theodore Roosevelt

“Character is like a tree and reputation like its shadow. The shadow is what we think of it; the tree is the real thing.: "I desire so to conduct the affairs of this administration that if at the end, when I come to lay down the reins of power, I have lost every other friend on earth, I shall at least have one friend left, and that friend shall be down inside me.” -- Abraham Lincoln

Since having to defend President Bill Clinton's serial adultery and numerous allegations of sexual assault, Democrats and fake news media say that expecting character in our leaders is unrealistic.

Elizabeth Warren seated in the big chair in the Oval Office would be the equivalent of wicked Hillary on steroids; severely punishing achievers, disarming law-abiding gun-owners, jailing political opponents, dividing Americans into groups that hate each other, persecuting Christians, killing babies after birth, crushing our economy and government, tyrannically micromanaging our lives.

As president, Warren's lack of character would reap horrifying and devastating consequences. Who in their right mind would vote for a presidential candidate who is complicit in the murder of police? Elizabeth “Pocahontas” Warren must never be allowed anywhere near becoming leader of the free world.


----------



## messy (Aug 15, 2019)

Hey, that Trump is looking good! What do we like better, his policies? His personality?
Guns, the markets, trade, the border...I would say he's about what we expected.


----------



## Fishme1 (Aug 15, 2019)




----------



## messy (Aug 15, 2019)

Fishme1 said:


> View attachment 5208


You forgot to include Melania’s parents, whose status here is a result of chain migration.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 15, 2019)

There are more sheriff joes out there. So unaware they don't even know how dumb they make themselves look.

*GOP candidate drops out of congressional race after calling himself a 'white nationalist'*

A Republican congressional candidate in Georgia has dropped out of the congressional race after calling himself a "white nationalist."

Donnie Bolena, a longshot candidate running to challenge Rep. Lucy McBath, D-Ga., said in a 22-minute long Facebook video that the local Fulton County Republican Party had pressured him to exit the race, reported the Atlanta Journal-Constitution.

Two days before he posted the video on August 10, Bolena had called himself a "white nationalist," according to the Atlanta Journal-Constitution.

Bolena doubled down on his remarks in the video and discussed the post he had previously made.

“I said I was a proud white nationalist," he said while wearing a red Trump hat. "Due to the shootings that happened in Dayton, Ohio, and El Paso, Texas, I was very aggravated and very mad at the way the liberal media comes after conservatives. It comes after our Second Amendment.”

Bolena said that the chair of the party had approached Bolena about leaving, though the Fulton County Republican Party did not respond to USA TODAY's requests for comment.

“I said this to the chairman when I talked to him this morning. I said, I am so sick of being attacked for being white. Why are white people apologizing for being white?...I don’t see no black people out there apologizing for being black. And I don’t see no Asian people out there apologizing for being Asian. I don’t get it."

Bolena argued that he "wanted to be a guy with a voice for the people" and make it "okay if you want to be a nationalist."

He made a Facebook post on Wednesday saying that "I don't think White Nationalist are the problem," along with an article from a far-right outlet about shootings in Chicago.

"Yet all we Here [sic] is about White Nationalist? I don’t think White Nationalist are the problem, I think we all know what the real problem is now don’t we? Yet, not a word about this in the Lame Stream Media. Just another day at the office right," he wrote.

Later Wednesday, it appeared that Bolena had left the Republican Party.

He posted about his formation of a new political party, the "Ultra Conservative Party."

https://www.yahoo.com/news/gop-candidate-drops-congressional-race-171553095.html


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 15, 2019)

messy said:


> Hey, that Trump is looking good! What do we like better, his policies? His personality?
> Guns, the markets, trade, the border...I would say he's about what we expected.


The Mueller investigation is exactly what I expected.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 15, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> There are more sheriff joes out there. So unaware they don't even know how dumb they make themselves look.
> 
> *GOP candidate drops out of congressional race after calling himself a 'white nationalist'*
> 
> ...


Nothing more entertaining than an arrogant rat.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 15, 2019)

messy said:


> You forgot to include Melania’s parents, whose status here is a result of chain migration.


And?


----------



## messy (Aug 15, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> There are more sheriff joes out there. So unaware they don't even know how dumb they make themselves look.
> 
> *GOP candidate drops out of congressional race after calling himself a 'white nationalist'*
> 
> ...


“Yet all we Hear is about White Nationalist...” 
Why are republicans so damn stupid. They can’t write, they can’t spell, they’re ignorant. Trump knows his base!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 15, 2019)

messy said:


> “Yet all we Hear is about White Nationalist...”
> Why are republicans so damn stupid. They can’t write, they can’t spell, they’re ignorant. Trump knows his base!


He knows his nutter opponents even better.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 16, 2019)

AUGUST 16, 2019
*More stiffing the little guy from haughty Kamala Harris*
By Monica Showalter
As we've said more than once, Kamala Harris has an authenticity problem.

This characterization, from Thomas Lifson last month, pretty well sums her up every time a Kamala Harris story comes to light:

Kamala Harris is scary in her pathological ambition, moral flexibility, comfort with deception, and sheer ruthlessness.

So here's a new one, from California watcher Susan Crabtree at RealClearPolitics, reporting Harris's soapboxing at the second presidential debate:

“So in my background as attorney general of California, I took on the big banks who preyed on the homeowners, many of whom lost their homes and will never be able to buy another,” Harris said in late July during the second round of Democratic debates in Detroit.

Here's what really happened:

In fact, she and several other state attorneys general were instrumental in negotiating a $25 billion national settlement with five of the top U.S. mortgage lenders to provide debt relief and other financial services to struggling homeowners. But in 2012, just months after Harris secured those funds along with the other state AGs, then-California Gov. Jerry Brown diverted $331 million from California’s portion of the settlement to pay off state budget shortfalls incurred before the housing crisis.

Although Harris initially spoke out against Brown’s diversion of the funds, she remained silent on a subsequent court battle that began in 2014 – even after she left the attorney general’s office and for the last year and a half while serving as senator and during her presidential bid this year.

Which is pretty outrageous. Harris shook down some banks in the name of "the people" and then like a crooked lawyer, didn't give the "winnings" to the clients. Whoever got wronged in this mortgage-lending mess didn't see a penny of the won cash. It all just went to other Democrat priorities within the one-party state.

Sound like the kind of lawyer you'd want to have if you got stiffed in some bank deal? Whatever this is, it's not the doing of the consumer advocate she's now painting herself to be.

Any more than she's the prison-rights advocate she claims to be - she threw thousands of them in jail for petty offenses during her time as State Attorney General, kept people in jail beyond their sentences in order to retain them to fight fires, and refused to disavow false testimony from prosecutorial misconduct that would have freed prisoners. She's never been about the little guy.

The mortgage-payout story shows two distasteful things about Harris. 

One, she plays the old California political machine game (it probably happens in other crooked one-party states, too) of amassing a vast pot of money for one purpose, a virtue-signaling purpose, a purpose that press releases can be released on, and political campaign speeches can be made ... and then spending the same pile of cash on something thing else, something far less salable to the voters, something that will cover up spending mismanagement or fatten pensions. In California, this game is gotten away with all the time. Gas tax is approved by voters to improve roads ... and ends up bankrolling bureaucrat and administrative hiring sprees. Federal stimulus money is shoveled into the state for shovel-ready bridges and road improvements --- and goes to cover municipal budget holes brought on by mismanagement. Voters approve bond measures in the name of hiring teachers and getting more school supplies for kids in education -- and it goes to educrat pensions and union siphon-offs. Harris is comfortable operating that way in taking on the big banks, shaking them down -- and just letting the money head elsewhere.

Two, she's still the teacher's pet of Democrats, the sidling, sucking-up, get-along-to-go-along, slept-her-way-to-the-top errand girl the more powerful Democrats like. Crabtree reports that Harris first protested the diversion of the funds, and then went silent. Why would she do that? Obviouly, she heard from more powerful Democrats, the kind who could make or break her career. An Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez-style boat-rocker she was not. The money was won, the cash was collected, the whole thing went to the government instead of the little guys, and she went along.

Which pretty well tells us what kind of leader she would be if heaven forbid she should win the presidency. In winning the money and then allowing it to be diverted, she failed the little guys she now says she was serving. And with that, she shows she's never been about serving the people, she's about obeying the greater interests of the Democratic political machine. No wonder she's so popular in those circles - she's been kowtowing to these rich and powerful since the dawn of her career. For voters, the real message, as she vows to take over their health care, hand out reparations to black people, and offer free stuff for votes is clear: That the cash she promises isn't going to get anywhere near the little guys. Not even the illegal immigrants she's promising free health care for can believe her.


----------



## messy (Aug 16, 2019)

Trump is hanging by a thread and has to be losing votes.
He will still win if the economy stays strong. If it doesn’t, he’s toast. I expect we will know by January.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 16, 2019)

messy said:


> Trump is hanging by a thread and has to be losing votes.
> He will still win if the economy stays strong. If it doesn’t, he’s toast. I expect we will know by January.


Seems his ardent defenders are hanging on to a proverbial thread as well. Like t himself they always go back to the same material that turns them all on, aggrievence.


----------



## messy (Aug 16, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Seems his ardent defenders are hanging on to a proverbial thread as well. Like t himself they always go back to the same material that turns them all on, aggrievence.


At best, they thought Trump would drain the swamp and make the country better. Now they know better.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 16, 2019)

messy said:


> At best, they thought Trump would drain the swamp and make the country better. Now they know better.


It's now the swamp on steroids.


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 16, 2019)

messy said:


> You’re sounding well-educated, Multi.
> Not really seeing those economic indicators, are you?


Housing permits up 8.4% last month. Does that count?


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 16, 2019)

messy said:


> At best, they thought Trump would drain the swamp and make the country better. Now they know better.


Well the country is doing better.  Economy, jobs, unemployment are all stronger. It depends what side of the fence you are on socially, some are happy some are not. The drunken rat is never happy...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 16, 2019)

messy said:


> You’re sounding well-educated, Multi.
> Not really seeing those economic indicators, are you?


You tell’um messpola.


----------



## messy (Aug 16, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Well the country is doing better.  Economy, jobs, unemployment are all stronger. It depends what side of the fence you are on socially, some are happy some are not. The drunken rat is never happy...


Economy not strong at all. Wages stagnant.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 16, 2019)

messy said:


> Economy not strong at all. Wages stagnant.


But people aren’t.


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 16, 2019)

messy said:


> Economy not strong at all. Wages stagnant.


Wages stagnant? How are you coming up with that? And economy is weak... what are you basing that on... 

Housing permits are one of the parameters used to judge the strength of the economy. I thought you knew that?


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 16, 2019)

messy said:


> Economy not strong at all. Wages stagnant.


https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/articles/2019-05-15/wage-stagnation-was-mostly-a-myth


So how is your retirement account doing? What about those homes you own, have they appreciated much? Are you making less money now then last year?


----------



## messy (Aug 17, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/articles/2019-05-15/wage-stagnation-was-mostly-a-myth
> 
> 
> So how is your retirement account doing? What about those homes you own, have they appreciated much? Are you making less money now then last year?


Retirement account down, home values about to drop and next year we will all make less. Doesn't take a genius to see what's going on.


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 17, 2019)

messy said:


> Retirement account down, home values about to drop and next year we will all make less. Doesn't take a genius to see what's going on.


If I were you I would fire whoever is managing your retirement account, unless you are the one doing it. Home value about to drop? Really... this coming from the guy who posted you can NEVER lose moneybin real estate unless you're an idiot? We will all make less next year... not me or my wife. Come to think of it not my daughter, son or son-in- law. You just like to live in fear... enjoy.


----------



## messy (Aug 17, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> If I were you I would fire whoever is managing your retirement account, unless you are the one doing it. Home value about to drop? Really... this coming from the guy who posted you can NEVER lose moneybin real estate unless you're an idiot? We will all make less next year... not me or my wife. Come to think of it not my daughter, son or son-in- law. You just like to live in fear... enjoy.


Daddy shelters you because you don’t make your own money? Clearly. You should buy stock right now and put more money in your retirement account and let me know in 6 months if they’ve gone up or down.


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 17, 2019)

messy said:


> Daddy shelters you because you don’t make your own money? Clearly. You should buy stock right now and put more money in your retirement account and let me know in 6 months if they’ve gone up or down.


Of couse.. when all else fails go to the well for your Daddy routine. Did you have Daddy issues growing up?


----------



## messy (Aug 17, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Of couse.. when all else fails go to the well for your Daddy routine. Did you have Daddy issues growing up?


He funds you, right? So you don’t have to pay attention to the fact that people’s holdings can be expected to diminish in value for the next year or so?


----------



## messy (Aug 17, 2019)

https://twitter.com/ellenlweintraub/status/1162474973115666434?s=21


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 18, 2019)

messy said:


> https://twitter.com/ellenlweintraub/status/1162474973115666434?s=21


Accountability isn't in the t-nutter lexicon.


----------



## espola (Aug 18, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Accountability isn't in the t-nutter lexicon.


The more t repeats the same lie, the more people will accept it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 18, 2019)

espola said:


> The more t repeats the same lie, the more people will accept it.


Funny Adolf, you talking about lies.


----------



## espola (Aug 18, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Funny Adolf, you talking about lies.


Clueless irony.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 18, 2019)

The Mueller bunch talking about the effects of  repeating lies.  Irony Indeed.  Lol!!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 18, 2019)

Queer mayor Pete showing his true colors.

*WATCH: Buttigieg Attempts To Explain How Voting For Trump Means Ignoring Racism*
Beth Baumann | Aug 18, 2019 3:55 PM





_Source: AP Photo/Paul Sancya_

During Saturday morning's "State of the Union" on CNN, host Jake Tapper asked 2020 presidential candidate Pete Buttigieg about President Donald Trump's so-called "racism."

"Do you think it's a racist act to cast a vote for President Trump in 2020?" Tapper asked.

"At best it means looking the other way on racism," Buttigieg replied. "You look at what he said in that rally. You got no choice but to vote for him. And if you look at the numbers, basically what he's saying is, 'Alright. I want you to look the other way on the race issue, tolerate the negativity, accept the instability of my administration because I'm going to deliver, for you, job growth almost as good as the Obama years.' That's what his argument amounts to right now and it's part of the reason why he's unpopular."


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 18, 2019)

espola said:


> Clueless irony.


You would know..liar.


----------



## messy (Aug 18, 2019)

Donald Trump’s priority list: 


Days at a Trump property as president - 291


Days at a Trump golf club as president - 223


Days visiting troops in a combat zone as president - 1


Any questions?


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 18, 2019)

messy said:


> He funds you, right? So you don’t have to pay attention to the fact that people’s holdings can be expected to diminish in value for the next year or so?


More Daddy talk... original.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 18, 2019)

messy said:


> Donald Trump’s priority list:
> 
> 
> Days at a Trump property as president - 291
> ...


No. Lol!


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 19, 2019)

messy said:


> Donald Trump’s priority list:
> 
> 
> Days at a Trump property as president - 291
> ...


Nice attempt to change the subject:

So I thought you would NEVER lose money on your real estate investments unless you're an idiot. Well, are you?


----------



## messy (Aug 19, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Nice attempt to change the subject:
> 
> So I thought you would NEVER lose money on your real estate investments unless you're an idiot. Well, are you?


I don't. If they go down, I don't sell. What's your point?


----------



## nononono (Aug 19, 2019)

messy said:


> Donald Trump’s priority list:
> 
> 
> Days at a Trump property as president - 291
> ...



*Yeah....why aren't  you as " Smart " as him....*
*He sure gets a lot done on the limited time you*
*claim he spends in the " Office "....!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 19, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Yeah....why aren't  you as " Smart " as him....*
> *He sure gets a lot done on the limited time you*
> *claim he spends in the " Office "....!*


Besides disappointing the alert amongst his base, disgusting the rest of us and allowing special interests groups to run the show what has he done?


----------



## nononono (Aug 19, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Besides disappointing the alert amongst his base,
> disgusting the rest of us and allowing special
> interests groups to run the show what has he done?


*Jealousy/Envy Ooooze from your every pore....!!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 19, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Jealousy/Envy Ooooze from your every pore....!!*


Answer the question, if you can.


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 19, 2019)

messy said:


> I don't. If they go down, I don't sell. What's your point?





messy said:


> I don't. If they go down, I don't sell. What's your point?


My point? You posted that you're real estate NEVER depreciates because of the location, lication, location that they are in. So you now admit that theses homes are depreciating? Lol!!


----------



## messy (Aug 19, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> My point? You posted that you're real estate NEVER depreciates because of the location, lication, location that they are in. So you now admit that theses homes are depreciating? Lol!!


You poor thing. Are you really this stupid?
Stocks go up they go down overall they go up.
Real estate goes up goes down overall goes up.
If you get strapped (like some of you have been here), then you sell when it’s down and you lose.
I don’t get strapped.
Capiche?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 19, 2019)

messy said:


> You poor thing. Are you really this stupid?
> Stocks go up they go down overall they go up.
> Real estate goes up goes down overall goes up.
> If you get strapped (like some of you have been here), then you sell when it’s down and you lose.
> ...


Hanapaa!!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 19, 2019)

messy said:


> You poor thing. Are you really this stupid?
> Stocks go up they go down overall they go up.
> Real estate goes up goes down overall goes up.
> If you get strapped (like some of you have been here), then you sell when it’s down and you lose.
> ...


Idiots need to bend the edges of reality to make it look, only to themselves and those of simian intellect, like they are on top of it . . . instead of the reality they stare up at.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 19, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Idiots need to bend the edges of reality to make it look, only to themselves and those of simian intellect, like they are on top of it . . . instead of the reality they stare up at.


Eloquent and empty.  Your brother is flourishing in a Trump economy.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 19, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Eloquent and empty.  Your brother is flourishing in a Trump economy.


Daffy has become the Joe Biden of the kitchen.....


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 19, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Daffy has become the Joe Biden of the kitchen.....


https://freebeacon.com/politics/biden-2020-cmon-man/


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 19, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Daffy has become the Joe Biden of the kitchen.....


That would be Gaffy.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 19, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Daffy has become the Joe Biden of the kitchen.....


You mean like I've been kicking your ass in here for years just like how Joe will do to t in 2020? I agree.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 19, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You mean like I've been kicking your ass in here for years just like how Joe will do to t in 2020? I agree.


The polls got you people hooked.....again.  Sucker


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 19, 2019)

messy said:


> You poor thing. Are you really this stupid?
> Stocks go up they go down overall they go up.
> Real estate goes up goes down overall goes up.
> If you get strapped (like some of you have been here), then you sell when it’s down and you lose.
> ...


Sorry Wez.. that's not what you posted. Nice try though... walking it back really isn't your style and this just proves what an idiot you really are.

 You're not stating anything on here that is news to anyone, you just like to act like it. What's news is when you took a position that your real estate investments NEVER go down because of where they are. I called you out on that and you doubled down back then. I guess you lose track of what you post when you try to juggle three screen names. Lol!! 

Do me a favor and post something stupid again.. I'm calling it a night but will check in the morning before I hit the road so I can get started with a good laugh. Laughter and coffee, compliments of you!


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 19, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> The polls got you people hooked.....again.  Sucker


Did the Drunken Rat just post that Creepy Joe was going to be kicking ass in 2020!? I think he's moved on from alcohol and is on meth now!! OMG!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 19, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Sorry Wez.. that's not what you posted. Nice try though... walking it back really isn't your style and this just proves what an idiot you really are.
> 
> You're not stating anything on here that is news to anyone, you just like to act like it. What's news is when you took a position that your real estate investments NEVER go down because of where they are. I called you out on that and you doubled down back then. I guess you lose track of what you post when you try to juggle three screen names. Lol!!
> 
> Do me a favor and post something stupid again.. I'm calling it a night but will check in the morning before I hit the road so I can get started with a good laugh. Laughter and coffee, compliments of you!


Plus he’s supposedly making money regardless of what happens in Trumps economy.  Hilarious!


----------



## messy (Aug 19, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> The polls got you people hooked.....again.  Sucker


You’ve been reading the polls? Why bother?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 20, 2019)

messy said:


> You’ve been reading the polls? Why bother?


You’re right.


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 20, 2019)

Another example of a bad idea heralded by the Dems who run this state. Motor Voter...

https://www.sacbee.com/opinion/editorials/article233807252.html


----------



## messy (Aug 20, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Another example of a bad idea heralded by the Dems who run this state. Motor Voter...
> 
> https://www.sacbee.com/opinion/editorials/article233807252.html


By far the best state in the country.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 20, 2019)

messy said:


> By far the best state in the country.


Trump rai$ed over 350k in San Diego.  More than any other POTUS candidate.  Buddha was 2nd with 222k.  Biden 5th with 79k behind Bernie and Kamala.


----------



## messy (Aug 20, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Trump rai$ed over 350k in San Diego.  More than any other POTUS candidate.  Buddha was 2nd with 222k.  Biden 5th with 79k behind Bernie and Kamala.


So you’re saying the Dems raised much more than Trump, even in a conservative town like San Diego?
Or do you not understand that you are saying that?
Like I said, you’re better with letters than you are with numbers.
CA, the greatest state in the country! If you don’t like it, go back where you came from!


----------



## espola (Aug 20, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Trump rai$ed over 350k in San Diego.  More than any other POTUS candidate.  Buddha was 2nd with 222k.  Biden 5th with 79k behind Bernie and Kamala.


Buddha?


----------



## nononono (Aug 20, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Answer the question, if you can.


*You answered your own question with your *
*question..................*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 20, 2019)

nononono said:


> *You answered your own question with your *
> *question..................*


Grow a pair wimp.


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 20, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Grow a pair wimp.


Yea... grow a pair puss!!


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 20, 2019)

messy said:


> So you’re saying the Dems raised much more than Trump, even in a conservative town like San Diego?
> Or do you not understand that you are saying that?
> Like I said, you’re better with letters than you are with numbers.
> CA, the greatest state in the country! If you don’t like it, go back where you came from!


You're about as clueless as it gets.... love it!!


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 20, 2019)

messy said:


> By far the best state in the country.


Because? The weather? Agreed. The liberal policies that are tearing apart our major cities? Of course you love that...


----------



## messy (Aug 20, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Because? The weather? Agreed. The liberal policies that are tearing apart our major cities? Of course you love that...


Best in everything. Agriculture, business...everything.


----------



## nononono (Aug 20, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Grow a pair wimp.


*Mine came fully installed, life size and operational.....*
*Now you on the other hand it appears had a....*

*" Adda Dicktoomie with Tiny puffy balls "*

*So no wonder you come off limp and ball less.....*

*You need the " Lotion " ta go with your*
*commotion..!*

*




*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 20, 2019)

messy said:


> So you’re saying the Dems raised much more than Trump, even in a conservative town like San Diego?
> Or do you not understand that you are saying that?
> Like I said, you’re better with letters than you are with numbers.
> CA, the greatest state in the country! If you don’t like it, go back where you came from!


Yes.  They’re going to combine their money and run as one candidate.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 20, 2019)

espola said:


> Buddha?


As in Buddah-Judge.


----------



## messy (Aug 20, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Yes.  They’re going to combine their money and run as one candidate.


I hope so.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 20, 2019)

messy said:


> By far the best state in the country.


You ok?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 20, 2019)

messy said:


> Best in everything. Agriculture, business...everything.


https://www.usdebtclock.org/


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 21, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> https://www.usdebtclock.org/


You should have put that in the thanks mr t thread. Thank him for doubling down on debt and taking some of the burden of maintaining that debt off the backs of the truly fortunate, like himself . . . which in turn even further deepens the debt.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 21, 2019)

AUGUST 21, 2019
*Have Pollsters Learned Nothing since the Last Election?*
By Brian C. Joondeph
While the moniker “fake news” is typically reserved for cable news and some of the more prominent newspapers in America, the term could also be applied to presidential polls. How many pollsters predicted Hillary Clinton would win the 2016 election by a landslide up to and including the day of the actual election?

The “paper of record,” the New York Times, told readers on election day, Nov. 8, 2016, that Hillary Clinton had an 85 percent chance of winning the election. Their prediction was updated on 10:20 PM ET, oblivious to the evening smiles on cable news shows that were curdling into frowns and outright hysteria.







*Screen shot from the New York Times web site on Nov. 8, 2016 // Fair Use*

Not only were they wrong, but they were also in abject denial over events unfolding before them in real time. The NY Times was in good company as most pollsters got it wrong in 2016, with Rasmussen arguably the most accurate of the bunch.

Have pollsters learned from their mistakes? Or are they about to step in it again in 2020? Judging by some recent polling news, it appears that history may be repeating itself. As the old proverb says, “Those who do not learn from history are doomed to repeat it.”

Several days ago, this headline ran, much to the delight of CNN and MSNBC anchors, “Fox News poll shows Trump losing to Biden, Warren, Sanders and Harris.” That’s it, then, the race is over. The message to Trump supporters is to give up in despair and leave those MAGA hats in the closet.

The fact that this is a Fox News poll should throw cold water on the narrative of Fox being in the tank for President Trump. Fox News didn’t conduct the poll, however, but instead outsourced it to Braun Research Inc as noted in the poll’s methodology.

Opinion polls are only as good as their samples. The Fox News poll surveyed registered voters, unlike Rasmussen, which surveys likely voters. Why is that important? CNN reported that only 55 percent of eligible voters actually voted in 2016. An opinion poll that queries the half of the population that doesn’t even bother to vote will be far less accurate than one surveying those most likely to vote.

The other aspect of sampling is the political proclivities of those being surveyed. For example, if a survey asking about President Trump’s job performance was carried out in a liberal enclave such as Boulder, Berkeley, or Ithaca, his approval numbers would be in single digits at best.

More in Home








The Fox News poll oversampledDemocrats by 8 points, 48 percent of those surveyed identified as Democrats while only 40 percent as Republican. I’m sure the pollsters have a rationale for skewing the sample to the left, perhaps scientific, or else perhaps, to get a result they want.

Most of those polls predicting a Hillary Clinton landslide in 2016 also oversampled Democrats and the results speak for themselves. As a result, many Republicans are distrustful of surveys and either refuse to answer pollster phone calls or else give false answers to skew the results.

What do other polls say? Do they support the Fox News poll or cast doubt on its validity?

Rasmussen’s Daily Presidential Tracking poll, on August 16, showed President Trump 3 percentage points higher than President Obama at the exact same point in his presidency, 46 versus 43 percent total approval. Obama was easily reelected to a second term.

Gallup shows Trump with a 41 percent approval rating, exactly the same as Obama in the third year of his presidency. Interestingly, Ronald Reagan was only at 43 percent approval in the third year of his presidency and won a 49-state landslide reelection. In contrast, George H.W. Bush sat at 71 percent approval in his third year and lost reelection.

This means that opinion polls have limited predictive value. Other metrics, such as the state of the economy, may be more important than random phone calls to registered voters. Record low unemployment, particularly for women, blacks, and Hispanics and a booming economy may be a better predictor for Trump’s reelection prospects.

Despite the media’s pivot from Russian collusion to white supremacy and racism as the latest attack leveled against the President, “50 percent of Latinos support the job Trump is doing” according to a recent Marist poll.

Black support, according to Rasmussen, is hovering around 30 percent. In 2016, Trump only received 8 percent of the black vote. If he doubled or tripled his support within this core Democrat constituency, traditional electoral predictions all fly out the window.

Another Democrat core group is joining the Trump train: “The Log Cabin Republicans, the nation’s largest collective of LGBTQ conservatives, has officially endorsed the re-election of President Donald Trump — after its board of directors voted against endorsing him in 2016.”

Predictit, the “stock market for politics,” reflects not opinion surveys, but the decisions of financial traders putting their money on the line. When asked: “Who will win the 2020 U.S. presidential election?” Predictit investors have Trump at 44 cents compared to the next closest Democrat Elizabeth Warren at 22 cents, Joe Biden at 18 cents, and Bernie Sanders at 9 cents.







*Screenshot showing partial results from Predictit as of August 2019 // Fair Use*

Liberal governance is losing popularity elsewhere in the world, too. Trump’s twin in looks and policy, Boris Johnson, is the new U.K. Prime Minister. Italy, Brazil, and Hungary have Trump-style leaders. Even our progressive neighbor to the north, Canada, is now trending conservative, falling out of love with their woke, virtue-signaling Prime Minister Justin Trudeau.

Lastly, look at crowd sizes, not a metric typically used in gauging political support. Trump draws crowds in an order of magnitude larger than any of the Democrat candidates, as demonstrated last week in New Hampshire.

This is the landscape before the 2020 presidential campaign has even started. Wait until Trump focuses on the eventual Democrat nominee, using his effective nicknames and branding of his opposition.

This time Trump is the incumbent, with four years of political experience under his belt. Last time he was a businessman with no political background, only his energy, enthusiasm, and charisma. Imagine how much more formidable he will be this time around.

If political polls continue to shape rather than to reflect political opinion, they are as likely to be as wildly incorrect in 2020 as they were in 2016.

Brian C Joondeph, MD, is a Denver based physician, freelance writer and occasional radio talk show host whose pieces have appeared in American Thinker, Daily Caller, and other publications. Follow him on Facebook,  LinkedIn, Twitter, and QuodVerum.


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 21, 2019)

messy said:


> Best in everything. Agriculture, business...everything.


But due to our great tax laws we are not as business friendly as before. It's a great state that is being ruined by liberal/progressive politics.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 21, 2019)

messy said:


> I hope so.


The Mutant Avengers


----------



## messy (Aug 21, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> But due to our great tax laws we are not as business friendly as before. It's a great state that is being ruined by liberal/progressive politics.


Compared to where is it being ruined? You'd rather be in Texas? South Dakota? I don't think so.


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 21, 2019)

messy said:


> Compared to where is it being ruined? You'd rather be in Texas? South Dakota? I don't think so.


If the choice is Downtown LA or SF, yes.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 21, 2019)

Herding sheep.


----------



## nononono (Aug 21, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You should have put that in the thanks mr t thread.
> Thank him for doubling down on debt and taking
> some of the burden of maintaining that debt off the
> backs of the truly fortunate, like himself . . .
> which in turn even further deepens the debt.


*Italy's " Five Star " makes you cry doesn't it....*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 21, 2019)

messy said:


> Compared to where is it being ruined? You'd rather be in Texas? South Dakota? I don't think so.


Flourishing in a Trump economy is what you really mean.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 21, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Flourishing in a Trump economy is what you really mean.


t didn't build that . . . but he is riding it down.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 22, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> t didn't build that . . . but he is riding it down.


Hence the QE measures to ride it back up like Obama did.  Good boy.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 22, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Hence the QE measures to ride it back up like Obama did.  Good boy.


Unfortunately it ain't going back up until 2021. t doesn't have the brains in his admin. to make it work.

Remember, "Only the best!" LOL!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 22, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I am going to kill that bitch.


Exhibit A


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 22, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Unfortunately it ain't going back up until 2021. t doesn't have the brains in his admin. to make it work.
> 
> Remember, "Only the best!" LOL!


You mean to tell me that 6 straight years of QE and a near doubling of the national debt had no lasting positive effects on the economy?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 22, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You mean to tell me that 6 straight years of QE and a near doubling of the national debt had no lasting positive effects on the economy?


Not after the t admin policy brigade.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 22, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Not after the t admin policy brigade.


The one without the QE crutch that held Obama and his admin up?


----------



## nononono (Aug 22, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> t didn't build that . . .
> but he is riding it down.


*Ooooozing that Jealousy/Envy on a daily basis now......*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 22, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> The one without the QE crutch that held Obama and his admin up?


You do wear blinders.


----------



## messy (Aug 22, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> The one without the QE crutch that held Obama and his admin up?


Recession is recession, growth is growth. Always different causal factors. W (Republican) burned through a deficit by overspending and led us into recession. O (Democrat) led us out of recession into modest growth, in a very short time. Trump accelerated the modest growth for 1.5 years, increased the deficit dramatically and now growth has slowed dramatically. We will see about recession. Voters don't like recessions.
None of this stuff takes a rocket scientist to understand. No need to overcomplicate it.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 22, 2019)

messy said:


> Recession is recession, growth is growth. Always different causal factors. W (Republican) burned through a deficit by overspending and led us into recession. O (Democrat) led us out of recession into modest growth, in a very short time. Trump accelerated the modest growth for 1.5 years, increased the deficit dramatically and now growth has slowed dramatically. We will see about recession. Voters don't like recessions.
> None of this stuff takes a rocket scientist to understand. No need to overcomplicate it.


The good ones make it simple, make it look easy.


----------



## nononono (Aug 22, 2019)

QUOTE="messy, post: 283095, member: 3299"

Recession is recession, growth is growth. 
*I'm glad you comprehend basic English.*

Always different causal factors. 
*Now this above makes no fuckin sense....at all.*

W (Republican) burned through a deficit by overspending and led us into recession. 
*" Burned thru a Deficit " ....." Messy " ..this is your calling card " Idiot ..plain and simple Idiot "*

O (Democrat) led us out of recession into modest growth, in a very short time. 
*Barry Sotoro LIED to the American Public and STOLE eight years we will NEVER*
*get back...He and his band of Criminals tried to bring down the United States, *
*luckily the American Public caught on and ran his Thug Replacement right down*
*the Toilet...Even then the Mutinous Scum from his administration tried to pull*
*a coup and displace a duly elected PRESIDENT that was CHOSEN by the American*
*public....This will go down in History as a Dark Time due to Disgusting Filthy*
*Democrats/Rhinos....*


Trump accelerated the modest growth for 1.5 years, increased the deficit dramatically 
and now growth has slowed dramatically. 
*We as AMERICANS are in a MUCH better place because of what our current POTUS*
*has done for the United States !*


We will see about recession. 
*The " Recession " is happening OUTSIDE of our borders due to*
*criminal operations that are NOW exposed...!*

Voters don't like recessions.
*AMERICAN CITIZENS WHO LOVE AMERICA DESPISE LIARS LIKE
YOU AND THE CRIMINALS YOU ALIGN YOURSELF WITH !!!*

None of this stuff takes a rocket scientist to understand. 
*That's correct ....you and your cohorts are clearly exposed for ALL to see NOW !*
*ALL THE FILTH AND FELONIOUS DEEDS ARE NOW LAID OUT FOR
EVERYONE TO SEE !!!*

No need to over complicate it.
*Nope....Not at all....*
*YOU AND YOURS ARE PURE EVIL !!!*


/QUOTE








*Democrats need more " fools " like YOU !*


----------



## nononono (Aug 22, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The good ones make it simple, make it look easy.



*You should pay attention to the " GOOD " ones....!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 23, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Is it me or does Kamala Harris have the hands of Andre the Giant?
> View attachment 5132
> Do you think he/she is a tranny?





Hüsker Dü said:


> Everything scares you, you of small hands and small mind.





Sheriff Joe said:


> I am going to kill that bitch.


Obvious.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 23, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Obvious.


The only thing obvious is your stupidity.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 23, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The only thing obvious is your stupidity.


Maybe ask Dominic to delete it for you.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 23, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Maybe ask Dominic to delete it for you.


Why would I do that?
That would be a pussy move that a scared lying pussy like you would think of.
OBVI.


----------



## espola (Aug 23, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Maybe ask Dominic to delete it for you.


Yeah, I'm sure Dominic will give up his comfort to protect a netloon.


----------



## messy (Aug 23, 2019)

nononono said:


> QUOTE="messy, post: 283095, member: 3299"
> 
> Recession is recession, growth is growth.
> *I'm glad you comprehend basic English.*
> ...


You sound terrified. Are they coming to get you?


----------



## nononono (Aug 23, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Maybe ask Dominic to delete it for you.


*Why bring the Forum Moderator/Operator into this....*
*ain't you got the cojones to make your own *
*decisions/statements....*


----------



## nononono (Aug 23, 2019)

messy said:


> You sound terrified.
> Are they coming to get you?


*A little hint " Messy The Idiot "....if you remove the *
*brackets you can post the whole quote....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 23, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Why bring the Forum Moderator/Operator into this....*
> *ain't you got the cojones to make your own *
> *decisions/statements....*


I already did.


----------



## nononono (Aug 23, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I already did.



*Crying and pissin yur shorts doesn't count....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 23, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Crying and pissin yur shorts doesn't count....*


That's what your pal will be doing when they come knocking on his door.


----------



## Nonononono (Aug 23, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That's what your pal will be doing when they come knocking on his door.


Congrats on winning the pool.  I had 4nos as the first forum idiot to threaten the life of a presidential candidate.


----------



## Nonononono (Aug 23, 2019)

espola said:


> Yeah, I'm sure Dominic will give up his comfort to protect a netloon.


If he deletes it, he is implicated as an abettor.


----------



## nononono (Aug 23, 2019)

QUOTE="Nonononono, post: 283319, member: 2987"

Congrats on winning the pool.  

I had 4nos as the first forum idiot to threaten 
the life of a presidential candidate.


/QUOTE

*Why would anyone do that, they are dropping like flies*
*in a Donkey Pen.....*


----------



## nononono (Aug 23, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> If he deletes it, he is implicated as an abettor.



*Your " Tony Clifton " reputation is all over the internet.....*

*Just make sure you hire a couple of good body guards....*
*Hillary's goons know your reputation as a Rat ......*
*Just how many of those " Island " parties did you attend.....Hmmmm...*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 23, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Your " Tony Clifton " reputation is all over the internet.....*
> 
> *Just make sure you hire a couple of good body guards....*
> *Hillary's goons know your reputation as a Rat ......*
> *Just how many of those " Island " parties did you attend.....Hmmmm...*


Sounds like you are talking to your t poster while posting again.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 23, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That's what your pal will be doing when they come knocking on his door.


Are you coming too?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 23, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Congrats on winning the pool.  I had 4nos as the first forum idiot to threaten the life of a presidential candidate.


Presidential candidate?
You wish.
Almost as bad as the Russia hoax, dummy.


----------



## Nonononono (Aug 23, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Presidential candidate?
> You wish.
> Almost as bad as the Russia hoax, dummy.


18 U.S.C. § 879 (a)(3)

Whoops.


----------



## espola (Aug 23, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> If he deletes it, he is implicated as an abettor.


Unless he IS loser joe.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 24, 2019)

*Biden asks audience to 'imagine' Obama's assassination while recalling MLK, RFK deaths*
By Joseph A. Wulfsohn | Fox News

Facebook
Twitter
Flipboard
Comments
Print
Email
Video


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 24, 2019)

2020 not looking so good for you people

*Activist: Elizabeth Warren’s ‘White Squatter’ Ancestors Were ‘Complicit in Cherokee Dispossession’*





AP Photo/Jim Mone
HANNAH BLEAU23 Aug 20194,885
7:21
*A Native American activist and citizen of Cherokee Nation slammed Sen. Elizabeth Warren (D-MA) in a Huffington Post op-ed Friday, calling on her to “tell the truth” about her ancestors’ interactions with indigenous tribes — alleging that her maiden family, the Crawfords, were “white squatters” on Cherokee land.*

Author Rebecca Nagle penned a post titled“Elizabeth Warren Has Spent Her Adult Life Repeating A Lie.” I Want Her To Tell The Truth.” Nagle said she was unmoved by the apology Warren issued at the Native American Presidential Forum Monday, where the Massachusetts senator admitted she made a “mistake” but did not elaborate on what the mistake was.


----------



## Nonononono (Aug 24, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Biden asks audience to 'imagine' Obama's assassination while recalling MLK, RFK deaths*
> By Joseph A. Wulfsohn | Fox News
> 
> Facebook
> ...


And you feel this is relevant in your defense to having made a specific, credible threat to assassinate a United States Senator?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 24, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> And you feel this is relevant in your defense to having made a specific, credible threat to assassinate a United States Senator?


Credible?
You have been questioning my credibility for years, dummy.


----------



## Nonononono (Aug 24, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Credible?
> You have been questioning my credibility for years, dummy.


It’s not my decision that you disseminated on the public broadband a specific and credible threat to assassinate a United States Senator.

That’s a question for the federal jury at your attempted murder trial to decide. 

Rather, it’s my opinion you disseminated on the public broadband a specific and credible threat to assassinate a United States Senator in violation of 18 U.S.C. 879 (a)(3).


----------



## nononono (Aug 24, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> And you feel this is relevant in your defense
> to having made a specific, credible threat to
> assassinate a United States Senator?


*No one made that comment ya Tool .....
Stop with the kindergarten comments.

By the way ...you spilled ink on your avatar.
*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 24, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> It’s not my decision that you disseminated on the public broadband a specific and credible threat to assassinate a United States Senator.
> 
> That’s a question for the federal jury at your attempted murder trial to decide.
> 
> Rather, it’s my opinion you disseminated on the public broadband a specific and credible threat to assassinate a United States Senator in violation of 18 U.S.C. 879 (a)(3).


Credible?
You have been questioning my credibility for years, dummy.


----------



## Nonononono (Aug 24, 2019)

nononono said:


> *No one made that comment ya Tool .....
> Stop with the kindergarten comments.
> 
> By the way ...you spilled ink on your avatar.*


So far the evidence collected: the post itself; a half dozen explanatory excuses; and the totality of his animus toward women, persons of color, and perceived political adversaries.  

Together with his having met the element of mens rea, and his depraved heart, a plea deal of life with the possibility of parole is his best option at this point.


----------



## nononono (Aug 24, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> So far the evidence collected: the post itself;
> a half dozen explanatory excuses; and the
> totality of his animus toward women, persons
> of color, and perceived political adversaries.
> ...


*Wow.....what a worthless word salad. *

*You can buy another balloon...I do believe *
*you've " exhausted " all of the stale air in*
*the " Evidence " one.........*

*




*


----------



## Nonononono (Aug 24, 2019)

The immediate problem as I see it is the risk he takes with each new racist, sexist, xenophobic post, anywhere in the forum.  Each one compounds his legal jeopardy.

As to the tens of thousands of preexisting racist, threatening posts, sure he could have them deleted, but that places the admin in legal jeopardy too for aiding and abetting.

On the upside, as a felon for committing a federal crime, he can appeal to Trump for a pardon.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 24, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> So far the evidence collected: the post itself; a half dozen explanatory excuses; and the totality of his animus toward women, persons of color, and perceived political adversaries.
> 
> Together with his having met the element of mens rea, and his depraved heart, a plea deal of life with the possibility of parole is his best option at this point.


Which one of the protected are you, dummy?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 24, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> The immediate problem as I see it is the risk he takes with each new racist, sexist, xenophobic post, anywhere in the forum.  Each one compounds his legal jeopardy.
> 
> As to the tens of thousands of preexisting racist, threatening posts, sure he could have them deleted, but that places the admin in legal jeopardy too for aiding and abetting.
> 
> On the upside, as a felon for committing a federal crime, he can appeal to Trump for a pardon.


Are you really espola?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 24, 2019)

*Report: Kamala Harris Campaign Brought in Crowd to ‘Boost’ Cheering During Her DNC Speech*





Ben Margot/AP Photo
HANNAH BLEAU24 Aug 20192,764
1:56
*Sen. Kamala Harris’s (D-CA) campaign brought in dozens of cheering supporters to enthusiastically react to her Democratic National Committee (DNC) speech in San Francisco Friday, according to The Atlantic’sEdward-Isaac Dovere.*

Harris delivered a speech at the DNC meeting Friday and reportedly had dozens of supporters — purportedly supplied by her campaign — who cheered during her speech and promptly left after it was finished.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 24, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> The immediate problem as I see it is the risk he takes with each new racist, sexist, xenophobic post, anywhere in the forum.  Each one compounds his legal jeopardy.
> 
> As to the tens of thousands of preexisting racist, threatening posts, sure he could have them deleted, but that places the admin in legal jeopardy too for aiding and abetting.
> 
> On the upside, as a felon for committing a federal crime, he can appeal to Trump for a pardon.


This post exemplifies the danger of leftist speech policing.
I should not need to explain further.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 25, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> This post exemplifies the danger of leftist speech policing.
> I should not need to explain further.


You approve of death threats?

. . . oh I forgot, you are just a humble plumber plying his trade and minding his own business, coward.


----------



## espola (Aug 25, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> This post exemplifies the danger of leftist speech policing.
> I should not need to explain further.


Please explain further.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 25, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You do wear blinders.


Gruber described you people best.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 25, 2019)

messy said:


> Recession is recession, growth is growth. Always different causal factors. W (Republican) burned through a deficit by overspending and led us into recession. O (Democrat) led us out of recession into modest growth, in a very short time. Trump accelerated the modest growth for 1.5 years, increased the deficit dramatically and now growth has slowed dramatically. We will see about recession. Voters don't like recessions.
> None of this stuff takes a rocket scientist to understand. No need to overcomplicate it.


Agree.  A crutch is a crutch.  Obama used them for 6 years to nearly double the national debt. That set up the next admin for the cyclical bust that the U.S. has Repeated every 7-10 years. From Clinton’s bail out of American banks in the Tequila Crisis, clear back to the depression when the Fed inflated the money supply in the early twenties to artificially inflate the stock market.  And if rece$$ion is rece$$ion and growth i$ growth, why would the causal factors be different?  Lol!!


----------



## espola (Aug 25, 2019)

I have been traveling the last few days and just spent a few minutes catching up over my morning coffee before heading back south.  I offer  this submission, which I believe is germane to this thread --

We dont need more laws.
If someone goes online and says he is gonna shoot people, we should believe him and send in the white coats.
We already have laws against making terrorist threats.
Its not rocket science.

-- the Oceanside plumber, a few days ago.​


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 25, 2019)

espola said:


> I have been traveling the last few days and just spent a few minutes catching up over my morning coffee before heading back south.  I offer  this submission, which I believe is germane to this thread --
> 
> We dont need more laws.
> If someone goes online and says he is gonna shoot people, we should believe him and send in the white coats.
> ...


Dont worry.
I know you were kidding about the guillotines.


----------



## messy (Aug 25, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Agree.  A crutch is a crutch.  Obama used them for 6 years to nearly double the national debt. That set up the next admin for the cyclical bust that the U.S. has Repeated every 7-10 years. From Clinton’s bail out of American banks in the Tequila Crisis, clear back to the depression when the Fed inflated the money supply in the early twenties to artificially inflate the stock market.  And if rece$$ion is rece$$ion and growth i$ growth, why would the causal factors be different?  Lol!!


In your arrogance, decidedly unwarranted, you know the reasons.
All I know is, if the recession occurs while you’re president, you lose the next election. Capiche?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 25, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Dont worry.
> I know you were kidding about the guillotines.


More cowardly deflection from a coward. I see you are running back to the safety you feel the truck provides.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 25, 2019)

messy said:


> In your arrogance, decidedly unwarranted, you know the reasons.
> All I know is, if the recession occurs while you’re president, you lose the next election. Capiche?


I thought it was the Russians that made you lose the election.  Lol!


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 25, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> More cowardly deflection from a coward. I see you are running back to the safety you feel the truck provides.


Im afraid of you people.
Please stop threatening me.


----------



## espola (Aug 25, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Dont worry.
> I know you were kidding about the guillotines.


I'm not kidding.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 26, 2019)

espola said:


> I'm not kidding.


I know, I was just playing along.
You're obviously insane.


----------



## espola (Aug 26, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I know, I was just playing along.
> You're obviously insane.


Because of the guillotine issue?  What do you recommend instead?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 26, 2019)

espola said:


> Because of the guillotine issue?  What do you recommend instead?


Im not a doctor.
Maybe some chamomile tea and a water feature like a fountain or a little pond with a water fall that makes soothing water sounds.
The penchant for prosaic posting is probably permanent.


----------



## espola (Aug 26, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Im not a doctor.
> Maybe some chamomile tea and a water feature like a fountain or a little pond with a water fall that makes soothing water sounds.
> The penchant for prosiac posting is probably permanent.


Are you talking about yourself?  Or just trying to back away from the discussion?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 26, 2019)

espola said:


> Are you talking about yourself?  Or just trying to back away from the discussion?


Is this where you start talking about chopping my head off again?


----------



## espola (Aug 26, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Is this where you start talking about chopping my head off again?


I don't recall talking about YOUR head specifically, but if we are going to practice capital punishment, guillotining has advantages over most of the legal methods used by the USA and the states that still perform capital punishment.

Have you done anything deserving capital punishment?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 26, 2019)




----------



## messy (Aug 26, 2019)

espola said:


> I don't recall talking about YOUR head specifically, but if we are going to practice capital punishment, guillotining has advantages over most of the legal methods used by the USA and the states that still perform capital punishment.
> 
> Have you done anything deserving capital punishment?


And which countries are barbaric enough to still practice capital punishment? A waste of time and money and an immoral act. Now you righty nitwits, tell me which countries while you push back on this.


----------



## nononono (Aug 26, 2019)

QUOTE="Nonononono, post: 283453, member: 2987"

The immediate problem as I see it is the risk he takes with 
each new racist, sexist, xenophobic post, anywhere in 
the forum.  
Each one compounds his legal jeopardy.

As to the tens of thousands of preexisting racist, 
threatening posts, sure he could have them deleted, 
but that places the admin in legal jeopardy too for 
aiding and abetting.

On the upside, as a felon for committing a federal crime, 
he can appeal to Trump for a pardon.


/QUOTE

*You're about as threatening as a pimple on an ants ass....*


----------



## nononono (Aug 26, 2019)

QUOTE="messy, post: 283702, member: 3299"

And which countries are barbaric enough to still 
practice capital punishment? 
A waste of time and money and an immoral act. 
Now you righty nitwits, tell me which countries 
while you push back on this.

/QUOTE


*What's wrong with " Capital " punishment....*

*Tit for Tat...*


----------



## nononono (Aug 26, 2019)

QUOTE="Hüsker Dü, post: 283493, member: 1707"

You approve of death threats?

. . . oh I forgot, you are just a humble plumber plying 
his trade and minding his own business, coward.

*..........................* ↑*................*
*Do you even realize what you posted...!*

/QUOTE



*Geeeeeeeze Lueeeeeze............*


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 26, 2019)

espola said:


> I'm not kidding.


They're Coming To Take Me Away https://g.co/kgs/TAVDka


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 26, 2019)

messy said:


> And which countries are barbaric enough to still practice capital punishment? A waste of time and money and an immoral act. Now you righty nitwits, tell me which countries while you push back on this.


We allow it for the worst of the worst and unborn children.


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 26, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I thought it was the Russians that made you lose the election.  Lol!


Sanctuary States 
Sanctuary Cities
Free Healthcare for Illegals 
Non Binary 
Identifies "as"
Trans Book Readings
Open Borders
Antifa
Russian Collusion 
Abortion


These are all policies and ideas embraced by the left. They are also the reason why people support President Trump. Americans are tired of the left trying to change the country, as Obama wanted to do. Trump is as much a creation of the left as he is a representative of the right.


----------



## messy (Aug 26, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Sanctuary States
> Sanctuary Cities
> Free Healthcare for Illegals
> Non Binary
> ...


Huh?


----------



## messy (Aug 26, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> We allow it for the worst of the worst and unborn children.


Which countries?


----------



## espola (Aug 26, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Sanctuary States
> Sanctuary Cities
> Free Healthcare for Illegals
> Non Binary
> ...


Coocoo.


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 26, 2019)

espola said:


> Coocoo.


Yes you are...

They're Coming To Take Me Away https://g.co/kgs/TAVDka


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 26, 2019)

messy said:


> Which countries?


I live in the USA ...I'm talking about the USA.
That's what we do here. When it comes to capital punishment, I don't give a rats ass what they do or don't do in France or Germany or.....


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 26, 2019)

messy said:


> Huh?


Exactly... you have no clue that your parties extreme progressive policies are driving conservatives to the polls.


----------



## messy (Aug 26, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> I live in the USA ...I'm talking about the USA.
> That's what we do here. When it comes to capital punishment, I don't give a rats ass what they do or don't do in France or Germany or.....


So you can't answer. Got it.


----------



## messy (Aug 26, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Exactly... you have no clue that your parties extreme progressive policies are driving conservatives to the polls.


I didn't see any extreme policies in what you wrote that would have affected anyone's vote. 
People don't care about transgenders.
People are against fascism, except those that aren't.
As you saw in 2018, people know that Trump has been overly cozy with the Russians.
The majority of the country is pro-choice.

Nice try, though.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 26, 2019)

messy said:


> I didn't see any extreme policies in what you wrote that would have affected anyone's vote.
> People don't care about transgenders.
> People are against fascism, except those that aren't.
> As you saw in 2018, people know that Trump has been overly cozy with the Russians.
> ...


Coocoo


----------



## messy (Aug 26, 2019)

messy said:


> I didn't see any extreme policies in what you wrote that would have affected anyone's vote.
> People don't care about transgenders.
> People are against fascism, except those that aren't.
> As you saw in 2018, people know that Trump has been overly cozy with the Russians.
> ...


But there are the slave states and the Dakotas and the states where nobody lives. They don’t like being around people who ain’t their kind. But the majority are clearly in agreement with my above post. 
You’re in the minority.
But again, nice try.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 27, 2019)

messy said:


> But there are the slave states and the Dakotas and the states where nobody lives. They don’t like being around people who ain’t their kind. But the majority are clearly in agreement with my above post.
> You’re in the minority.
> But again, nice try.


We have states where nobody lives? Lol!


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 27, 2019)

messy said:


> I didn't see any extreme policies in what you wrote that would have affected anyone's vote.
> People don't care about transgenders.
> People are against fascism, except those that aren't.
> As you saw in 2018, people know that Trump has been overly cozy with the Russians.
> ...


And that's how it's done....

Keep thinking that way Sunshine!


----------



## messy (Aug 27, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> We have states where nobody lives? Lol!


Yes you idiot. States like Wyoming and the Dakotas who also have 2 senators even though nobody lives there.
Here in California, where all the people are, we understand what’s important and we know how to vote. Even in Orange County. 
So congratulations Iz and Multi, you can live here and engage in free speech as members of the political minority, while you take advantage of what our great state has to offer. And Iz, you even live off of a government paycheck!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 27, 2019)

messy said:


> I didn't see any extreme policies in what you wrote that would have affected anyone's vote.
> People don't care about transgenders.
> People are against fascism, except those that aren't.
> As you saw in 2018, people know that Trump has been overly cozy with the Russians.
> ...


How does most of the country feel about guns?


----------



## messy (Aug 27, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How does most of the country feel about guns?


Depends on what you mean by "most of the country," doesn't it? Most people in the country feel the same way.
Background checks, no bump stocks, no assault rifles.


----------



## Nonononono (Aug 27, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How does most of the country feel about guns?


You’re still blathering on about guns?  Even after you threatened to kill a US Senator?

How’d the Secret Service visit go?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 27, 2019)

messy said:


> Yes you idiot. States like Wyoming and the Dakotas who also have 2 senators even though nobody lives there.
> Here in California, where all the people are, we understand what’s important and we know how to vote. Even in Orange County.
> So congratulations Iz and Multi, you can live here and engage in free speech as members of the political minority, while you take advantage of what our great state has to offer. And Iz, you even live off of a government paycheck!


Nobody lives in Wyoming and the Dakotas?


----------



## espola (Aug 27, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How does most of the country feel about guns?


"An August 2019 Fox News poll of registered voters found 90% of respondents favored universal background checks, 81% supported taking guns from at-risk individuals, and 67% favored banning assault weapons."

https://www.foxnews.com/politics/fox-news-poll-most-back-gun-restrictions-after-shootings-trump-ratings-down


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 27, 2019)

espola said:


> "An August 2019 Fox News poll of registered voters found 90% of respondents favored universal background checks, 81% supported taking guns from at-risk individuals, and 67% favored banning assault weapons."
> 
> https://www.foxnews.com/politics/fox-news-poll-most-back-gun-restrictions-after-shootings-trump-ratings-down


That’s great, but not what I asked.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 27, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> You’re still blathering on about guns?  Even after you threatened to kill a US Senator?
> 
> How’d the Secret Service visit go?


It was great, they are friends of mine.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 27, 2019)

messy said:


> Yes you idiot. States like Wyoming and the Dakotas who also have 2 senators even though nobody lives there.
> Here in California, where all the people are, we understand what’s important and we know how to vote. Even in Orange County.
> So congratulations Iz and Multi, you can live here and engage in free speech as members of the political minority, while you take advantage of what our great state has to offer. And Iz, you even live off of a government paycheck!


You are getting a bit emotional.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 27, 2019)

messy said:


> I didn't see any extreme policies in what you wrote that would have affected anyone's vote.
> People don't care about transgenders.
> People are against fascism, except those that aren't.
> As you saw in 2018, people know that Trump has been overly cozy with the Russians.
> ...


I doubt what you are saying is true, but that isn’t how our country works. Just ask popular vote winners gore and hrc.


----------



## Nonononono (Aug 27, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> It was great, they are friends of mine.


Flippant.  Entirely consistent with a depraved heart mens rea in regard to your written admission to planning to murder a United States Senator.


----------



## espola (Aug 27, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> That’s great, but not what I asked.


Cactus don't pay taxes or vote.


----------



## messy (Aug 27, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I doubt what you are saying is true, but that isn’t how our country works. Just ask popular vote winners gore and hrc.


I'm just talking about what Americans want. I think the Fox poll referenced by Espola above pretty much sums it up.
But you're right, gun lobbyists know where to focus their efforts.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 27, 2019)

espola said:


> Cactus don't pay taxes or vote.


The country might be better off if they did.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 27, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Flippant.  Entirely consistent with a depraved heart mens rea in regard to your written admission to planning to murder a United States Senator.


Yeah, that’s what I said.


----------



## Nonononono (Aug 27, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Flippant.  Entirely consistent with a depraved heart mens rea in regard to your written admission to planning to murder a United States Senator.





Sheriff Joe said:


> Yeah, that’s what I said.


Please continue.


----------



## messy (Aug 27, 2019)

He’s brought coal back. United the country. Grown the economy. He’s steady as a rock. Trump owns 2020.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 27, 2019)

messy said:


> He’s brought coal back. United the country. Grown the economy. He’s steady as a rock. Trump owns 2020.


Welcome aboard.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 27, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Flippant.  Entirely consistent with a depraved heart mens rea in regard to your written admission to planning to murder a United States Senator.


What do you mean by "rea"?


----------



## espola (Aug 27, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> What do you mean by "rea"?


Google mens rea

"About 28,900,000 results"


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 27, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Welcome aboard.


What, the ship of fools?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 27, 2019)

espola said:


> Google mens rea
> 
> "About 28,900,000 results"


Thank you 5 nospola.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 27, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What, the ship of fools?


Its a big tent.
You people are welcome.
No hard feelings.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 27, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Its a big tent.
> You people are welcome.
> No hard feelings.


It's a small leaky vessel.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 27, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It's a small leaky vessel.


You can swim along side for now.
I'll throw you a rope so you dont gargle too much seawater.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 27, 2019)

messy said:


> He’s brought coal back. United the country. Grown the economy. He’s steady as a rock. Trump owns 2020.


Did you vote for Hillary?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 27, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Did you vote for Hillary?


Most people did.


----------



## messy (Aug 27, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Welcome aboard.


You are maybe clueless enough to actually believe any of what I said.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 27, 2019)

messy said:


> You are maybe clueless enough to actually believe any of what I said.


Welcome aboard.
I always knew you'd figure things out.
Where do I send the red hat?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 28, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Welcome aboard.
> I always knew you'd figure things out.
> Where do I send the red hat?


Are you the leader of the fan club now? Funny how I have some respect for the self admitted white supremacist guy I use to work with that had the the t 2016 sticker in 2015 right after t announced. At least he owns it. Yet I think very little of those that jumped on the bandwagon the day after the election and attempt to shield their true feelings behind the talking points they have been provided. I respect honesty.


----------



## messy (Aug 28, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Welcome aboard.
> I always knew you'd figure things out.
> Where do I send the red hat?


Did I mention respect from our allies?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 28, 2019)

espola said:


> "An August 2019 Fox News poll of registered voters found 90% of respondents favored universal background checks, 81% supported taking guns from at-risk individuals, and 67% favored banning assault weapons."
> 
> https://www.foxnews.com/politics/fox-news-poll-most-back-gun-restrictions-after-shootings-trump-ratings-down


What if the alleged assault weapons are actually used full time for hunting deer, pigs, etc.?  Why should they be banned?


----------



## messy (Aug 28, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> What if the alleged assault weapons are actually used full time for hunting deer, pigs, etc.?  Why should they be banned?


You mean for those brave and fit athletes who need an assault rifle to kill a deer? Hahaha.


----------



## espola (Aug 28, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> What if the alleged assault weapons are actually used full time for hunting deer, pigs, etc.?  Why should they be banned?


If you can't bring the meat down in 2 shots he'll be gone out of sight anyway.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 28, 2019)

messy said:


> You mean for those brave and fit athletes who need an assault rifle to kill a deer? Hahaha.


Are they super sonic or sub sonic athletes?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 28, 2019)

espola said:


> If you can't bring the meat down in 2 shots he'll be gone out of sight anyway.


That's not a hunter.  They should take your assault weapons away.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 28, 2019)




----------



## messy (Aug 28, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


>


Is he a cartoonist in a journal for stupid people?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 28, 2019)

messy said:


> Is he a cartoonist in a journal for stupid people?


So you understand exactly what is being "tooned"....


----------



## messy (Aug 28, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> So you understand exactly what is being "tooned"....


He ain't winning any awards, that's for sure.


----------



## nononono (Aug 28, 2019)

messy said:


> Huh?


*Thanks for confirming your level of intelligence.*


----------



## nononono (Aug 28, 2019)

messy said:


> He ain't winning any awards, that's for sure.


*You won't either...! *

*




*

*" Messy " at the Dry Lake Bed race.....*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 28, 2019)

messy said:


> He ain't winning any awards, that's for sure.


He won the Gruber Award.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 28, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> What if the alleged assault weapons are actually used full time for hunting deer, pigs, etc.?  Why should they be banned?


You don't hunt do you?


----------



## messy (Aug 28, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> That's not a hunter.  They should take your assault weapons away.


Why isn't it a hunter who says you should bring the meat down in 2 shots? Does a real hunter need automatic weaponry? Is that what you're saying?


----------



## espola (Aug 28, 2019)

messy said:


> Why isn't it a hunter who says you should bring the meat down in 2 shots? Does a real hunter need automatic weaponry? Is that what you're saying?


And you should choose a weapon appropriate for the game.  A .308 hunting round into a rabbit will render it into a lump of bloody fur - no usable meat or fur at all.  A .22 long rifle will drop the same critter with a single clean (well, bloody) hole in the fur and good meat for the pot.

On the other hand, my father found out that two .308 rounds into a 200-pound bear will just knock him down and piss him off, unless you get a lucky shot through an eyeball.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 28, 2019)

espola said:


> And you should choose a weapon appropriate for the game.  A .308 hunting round into a rabbit will render it into a lump of bloody fur - no usable meat or fur at all.  A .22 long rifle will drop the same critter with a single clean (well, bloody) hole in the fur and good meat for the pot.
> 
> On the other hand, my father found out that two .308 rounds into a 200-pound bear will just knock him down and piss him off, unless you get a lucky shot through an eyeball.


A crossbow is more sporting, corvina, deer, boar . . . but not a bear.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 28, 2019)

*Sen. Johnny Isakson to resign at end of the year*

Georgia Republican Sen. Johnny Isakson is resigning at the end of 2019

Sen. Johnny Isakson is resigning at the end of 2019 in the face of mounting health problems, adding another competitive seat as Republicans look to defend their narrow majority in 2020.

The retirement of the Georgia giant will hurt Republicans’ chances of keeping the Senate next year.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 28, 2019)

messy said:


> Why isn't it a hunter who says you should bring the meat down in 2 shots? Does a real hunter need automatic weaponry? Is that what you're saying?


I don’t think automatic is the word you are looking for.
You are showing your lack of knowledge again.


----------



## Nonononono (Aug 28, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I don’t think automatic is the word you are looking for.
> You are showing your lack of knowledge again.


Enlighten us on your expertise in firearms and the preferred weapon for killing intended targeted victims.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 28, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I don’t think automatic is the word you are looking for.
> You are showing your lack of knowledge again.


I guess precise semantics are important when you wish to deflect.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 28, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You don't hunt do you?


I'm hunting right now.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 28, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Enlighten us on your expertise in firearms and the preferred weapon for killing intended targeted victims.


Lighten up, francis.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 28, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I guess precise semantics are important when you wish to deflect.





Hüsker Dü said:


> You don't hunt do you?


Lol!


----------



## nononono (Aug 28, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You don't hunt do you?


*You're not very good at it.....and we all know the reason*
*why....*


----------



## nononono (Aug 28, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> A crossbow is more sporting, corvina, deer, boar . . . but not a bear.


*You've NEVER hunted/killed a boar with a crossbow....

Absolute BS to even imply it....

 " quarter shot "............*


----------



## tenacious (Aug 28, 2019)

Well Gillibrand is out.  It's a bit of a shame, as I think she has lots of good qualities and was one of the few dems who had a track record of winning over rural voters.

However I would say there were two main factors in her presidential campaign getting much traction.  The first is guns.  To win over Upstate NY voters, she was forced to positioned herself as basically "pro-gun".  And it was looking to "win back" suburban women voters she'd lost with her pro-gun stances- that lead to her taking the lead in the "me too" movement.  And too make her bones she took down Frankin. Which is of course the second factor in her loss.  She took that gamble and got him to give up office before all the facts was in, and it seemingly blew up in her face.

I do think, sometimes unfairly, that a lot of women fall into the bitch trap where they can be damned if they do and damned if they don't.  As KG seems to have done here.  If Al was innocent, why did he run away so quickly?



> *Kirsten Gillibrand Drops Out of 2020 Presidential Race*
> https://www.thedailybeast.com/kirsten-gillibrand-drops-out-of-2020-presidential-race?ref=home
> 
> Sen. Kirsten Gillibrand (D-NY) announced that she is dropping out of the 2020 Democratic presidential race on Wednesday.
> ...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 28, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I guess precise semantics are important when you wish to deflect.


You people guess a lot.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 28, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> I'm hunting right now.


Going hunting this Sunday if anyone wants to join us.


----------



## Nonononono (Aug 28, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Going hunting this Sunday if anyone wants to join us.


Is a United States Senator in town this Sunday?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 29, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Is a United States Senator in town this Sunday?


What are you trying to say?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 29, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Is a United States Senator in town this Sunday?


Hoven and Cramer


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 29, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Going hunting this Sunday if anyone wants to join us.


Where, for what?


----------



## nononono (Aug 29, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Is a United States Senator in town this Sunday?



*Reported to the authorities...*
*A personally boxed up message was *
*left on James Comey's " Private Line "*
*describing your comment....*

*




*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 29, 2019)

DAILYWIRE.COM
*‘HOMEWRECKER’: Ilhan Omar Blasted Online Over Alleged Affair, Refuses To Comment*





Stephen Maturen/Getty Images





By RYAN SAAVEDRA 
 @REALSAAVEDRA 
August 28, 2019
26.8k views
Far-left Rep. Ilhan Omar (D-MN) was slammed online on Tuesday after news broke about her alleged affair with a Democrat consultant with many calling the scandal-ridden first-term congresswoman a "homewrecker."


Moore On Ilhan Omar: 'Trump Was Right, She Should Go Back To Somalia'


Advertisement 0:15






The New York Post reported:

A Washington, DC, mom says her political-consultant husband left her for Rep. Ilhan Omar, according to a bombshell divorce filing obtained by The Post.

Dr. Beth Mynett says her cheating spouse, Tim Mynett, told her in April that he was having an affair with the Somali-born US representative — and that he even made a “shocking declaration of love” for the Minnesota congresswoman before he ditched his wife, alleges the filing, submitted in DC Superior Court on Tuesday.

The report spurred widespread mockery of Omar, who often presents herself as being morally superior to others.

Producer Robby Starbuck tweeted: "Some homewrecker wrecked something."


Hüsker Dü said:


> Where, for what?


Niland for dove.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 29, 2019)

The great white lying hope, is this guy really the best you have to offer?
He makes Hillary look good.


Joe Biden
*Biden pushes back against report that he told an inaccurate war story*


The Democratic presidential candidate jumbled the elements of the tale, the Washington Post reported, but he’s standing by his word

David Smith in Washington
 @smithinamerica
Thu 29 Aug 2019 21.11 EDT

Share on Facebook
Share on Twitter
Share via Email
Joe Biden, the frontrunner in the Democratic primary race, has sought to dismiss a media report that he told a war story on the campaign trail strewn with false and inaccurate details.

The former US vice president jumbled elements of multiple events in his tale about a navy captain rejecting a silver star for retrieving the body of a dead comrade, according to the Washington Post.

“In the space of three minutes, Biden got the time period, the location, the heroic act, the type of medal, the military branch and the rank of the recipient wrong, as well as his own role in the ceremony,” the Post said.

_
Biden relayed the story at a town hall event last week in Hanover, New Hampshire. He recounted how a “young Navy captain” rappelled down a 60ft ravine in the mountains in the Kunar province of Afghanistanduring an unsuccessful attempt to retrieve a fellow soldier’s body.

Biden claimed that a general wanted him to fly to Afghanistan to pin a silver star on the captain but the captain declined. “God’s truth, my word as a Biden,” the former vice president said. “He stood at attention, I went to pin him, he said: ‘Sir, I don’t want the damn thing. Do not pin it on me sir, please. Do not do that. He died. He died.’”

Too gaffe-prone to be president? Biden's blunders prompt fresh scrutiny
But based on interviews with more than a dozen troops, commanders and Biden campaign officials, the Washington Post said it found that he apparently conflated elements of at least three actual events into one story.


“Biden visited Kunar province in 2008 as a US senator, not as vice-president,” the paper reported. “The service member who performed the celebrated rescue that Biden described was a 20-year-old Army specialist, not a much older Navy captain.

“And that soldier, Kyle J White, never had a Silver Star, or any other medal, pinned on him by Biden. At a White House ceremony six years after Biden’s visit, White stood at attention as President Barack Obama placed a Medal of Honor, the nation’s highest award for valor, around his neck.”

Campaigning in South Carolina on Thursday, Biden did not offer an apology or admit error. “I don’t understand what they’re talking about, but the central point is it was absolutely accurate what I said,” he told the Charleston Post and Courier.“He refused the medal. I put it on him, he said, ‘Don’t do that to me, sir. He died. He died.’ ”


The candidate denied “that there’s anything I said about that that wasn’t the essence of the story. The story was that he refused the medal because the fella he tried to save – and risked his life saving – died. That’s the beginning, middle and end. The rest of you guys can take it and do what you want with it.”

Biden, 76, is a self-confessed “gaffe machine” with a long career of blunders, including during two previous failed presidential campaigns. Some commentators argue this again makes him vulnerable against Democratic challengers for 2020.

David Axelrod, the former Barack Obama campaign strategist, tweeted on Thursday: “Not in any way taking anything away from the reporters, who undoubtedly reported it out, but this reads like the product of a pretty sophisticated opposition research dump … And there will be more, because @JoeBiden is a gaffe and embellishment machine. But if you read to the end of this story, it also reflects something that is a real strength, and that is his empathy.”
_


----------



## tenacious (Aug 30, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 5269 The great white lying hope, is this guy really the best you have to offer?
> He makes Hillary look good.
> 
> 
> ...


Idk...
Trump says some off the wall stuff too, and it hasn’t held him back. Outside the internet rage machine, voters it’s seems are understanding of slips of the lip. Even angry raging slips of the lip, which I’ll admit was a surprise to me.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 30, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Idk...
> Trump says some off the wall stuff too, and it hasn’t held him back. Outside the internet rage machine, voters it’s seems are understanding of slips of the lip. Even angry raging slips of the lip, which I’ll admit was a surprise to me.


There is a difference, t swallowers love to be lied to.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 30, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> There is a difference, t swallowers love to be lied to.


Yes they do.  They love the Russian Collusion narrative that Mueller T-bagged you with.


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 30, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Yes they do.  They love the Russian Collusion narrative that Mueller T-bagged you with.


There must be some special class that these losers take...

How to be an idiot 101. I think a few of them majored in this and are working on their maters. Kinda like one of their heroes,  Joe Biden.


----------



## Nonononono (Aug 30, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> There must be some special class that these losers take...
> 
> How to be an idiot 101. I think a few of them majored in this and are working on their maters. Kinda like one of their heroes,  Joe Biden.


Umm.  In your post about how other people are idiots, you managed to misspell the word “masters”. 

Oh, and we all know you did not intend to misspell it, so as to be called out on it in this post.  You were just being a hypocritical idiot.


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 30, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Umm.  In your post about how other people are idiots, you managed to misspell the word “masters”.
> 
> Oh, and we all know you did not intend to misspell it, so as to be called out on it in this post.  You were just being a hypocritical idiot.


It's called a typo. I know it's never happened to you, right? And how is that hypocritical? Do you even know what the word means? Quick.. look it up and paste the definition as if you knew...


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 30, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Flippant.  Entirely consistent with a depraved heart mens rea in regard to your written admission to planning to murder a United States Senator.


Hmmm... did you spell check this before posting?


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 30, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> The immediate problem as I see it is the risk he takes with each new racist, sexist, xenophobic post, anywhere in the forum.  Each one compounds his legal jeopardy.
> 
> As to the tens of thousands of preexisting racist, threatening posts, sure he could have them deleted, but that places the admin in legal jeopardy too for aiding and abetting.
> 
> On the upside, as a felon for committing a federal crime, he can appeal to Trump for a pardon.


You must be talking about Messy/Legend/Wez. The dude is a racist...


----------



## espola (Aug 30, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> You must be talking about Messy/Legend/Wez. The dude is a racist...


Nice try.

Please continue.


----------



## espola (Aug 30, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Hmmm... did you spell check this before posting?


"Flippant. Entirely consistent with a depraved heart mens rea in regard to your written admission to planning to murder a United States Senator."

What's wrong with it?


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 30, 2019)

espola said:


> Nice try.
> 
> Please continue.


Do you stare at Legends dick when he takes a piss or do you hold it for him too? Glad to see that you are defending this racist... you must be one as well.   d.f.


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 30, 2019)

espola said:


> "Flippant. Entirely consistent with a depraved heart mens rea in regard to your written admission to planning to murder a United States Senator."
> 
> What's wrong with it?


Why do you ask? You're the grammar Nazi, figure it out.


----------



## espola (Aug 30, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Why do you ask? You're the grammar Nazi, figure it out.


Clueless.


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 30, 2019)

espola said:


> Clueless.


As you were.  d.f.


----------



## Nonononono (Aug 30, 2019)

espola said:


> "Flippant. Entirely consistent with a depraved heart mens rea in regard to your written admission to planning to murder a United States Senator."
> 
> What's wrong with it?


Xenophobia, I guess.  Latin scares them.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 30, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Xenophobia, I guess.  Latin scares them.


"Just once I want a chance to shoot at an educated man." Augustus McCrae


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 30, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "Just once I want a chance to shoot at an educated man." Augustus McCrae


That makes both of us safe.
(even though Im smarter than you)


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 30, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Idk...
> Trump says some off the wall stuff too, and it hasn’t held him back. Outside the internet rage machine, voters it’s seems are understanding of slips of the lip. Even angry raging slips of the lip, which I’ll admit was a surprise to me.


Don’t get me wrong, I think Biden is the best you have to choose from and it is sad to see him trying to go left against these crazies.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 30, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Don’t get me wrong, I think Biden is the best you have to choose from and it is sad to see him trying to go left against these crazies.


I like the crazy cat lady they kicked out of the debates.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 31, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Umm.  In your post about how other people are idiots, you managed to misspell the word “masters”.
> 
> Oh, and we all know you did not intend to misspell it, so as to be called out on it in this post.  You were just being a hypocritical idiot.


What’s with you libs not knowing when to use a comma?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 31, 2019)

August 31, 2019
*A recess that Nancy Pelosi is going to hate*
By Silvio Canto, Jr.


Can you imagine what Democratic townhall meetings are like this summer?  The representative hosting the meeting will very likely face an angry mob ready to hang President Trump.  The mob will either say "do something" or "do more" or stuff that we can’t print on a family blog.

We could call it the summer of impeachment, as we see in this article by Adam Shaw:   

In California, Rep. Katie Porter, D-Calif., was immediately grilled about impeachment at a town hall this month. When she said she broadly favors impeachment, she was met by “rousing applause” according to Politico.

“People said, ‘Well, this might be risky, you might not get reelected,’” Porter said. “I said, ‘I am here to do what’s right.’”

In New Jersey, Rep. Mikie Sherrill, D-N.J., faced a more hostile reception when she said she opposes impeachment at this time and reportedly was interrupted multiple times as she made her point. The crowd accused her of playing politics, according to Politico, and threatened her with a primary challenge.

“Don’t be last to speak up. You’ll be challenged," one woman told her.

And don't underestimate their ability to challenge you.  Just ask a fellow named Joe Crowley who didn't take a young woman named Ocasio-Cortez seriously.

Ultimately, all of this will head to Speaker Pelosi's office.  She will face a very angry mob in her own caucus.  They will get more and more irrational as they come to terms with President Trump's reelection.   

Nancy Pelosi is not singing "See you in September" this summer.


----------



## Nonononono (Aug 31, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What’s with you libs not knowing when to use a comma?


Shoe me where my grammar is wrong.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 31, 2019)

Umm.


----------



## Nonononono (Aug 31, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Shoe me where my grammar is wrong.





Sheriff Joe said:


> Umm.


Come on, shoe me.  Prick.


----------



## messy (Aug 31, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> August 31, 2019
> *A recess that Nancy Pelosi is going to hate*
> By Silvio Canto, Jr.
> 
> ...


Silvio Canto one of those uneducated dummies that qualify as experts in the Trump universe? It’s reasonable to impeach Trump for his crime of obstruction of justice in the Mueller matter. Those hearings would be very ugly for him, but the Senate wouldn’t vote him out. It’s also reasonable to take Pelosi’s position and say let’s not have the circus when if we stick to issues of policy and the campaign, we can vote him out in a year anyway.


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 31, 2019)

Hi


Sheriff Joe said:


> What’s with you libs not knowing when to use a comma?


His alter ego is failing him... again.


----------



## Nonononono (Aug 31, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What’s with you libs not knowing when to use a comma?





Nonononono said:


> Shoe me where my grammar is wrong.





Sheriff Joe said:


> Umm.





Nonononono said:


> Come on, shoe me.  Prick.





Multi Sport said:


> His alter ego is failing him... again.


Don’t you cranks read any news apart from your lunatic fringe sites?  Sadly no.  I’d love to shoe you, if I gave a shit.


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 31, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Don’t you cranks read any news apart from your lunatic fringe sites?  Sadly no.  I’d love to shoe you, if I gave a shit.


Shoe me what? Your other screen name? Before you "show" me anything you should figure out how to use spell check... hypocrite.


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 31, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Shoe me where my grammar is wrong.


Shoe me? Lol!! Loser!


----------



## Nonononono (Aug 31, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Shoe me? Lol!! Loser!


Please continue to shoe me.


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 31, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Umm.


I think Nono is losing it. Maybe we can "shoe" him the way back!! Maybe he should just stick to one account..


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 31, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Please continue to shoe me.


Dude.. you've quickly become a joke!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 31, 2019)

messy said:


> Silvio Canto one of those uneducated dummies that qualify as experts in the Trump universe? It’s reasonable to impeach Trump for his crime of obstruction of justice in the Mueller matter. Those hearings would be very ugly for him, but the Senate wouldn’t vote him out. It’s also reasonable to take Pelosi’s position and say let’s not have the circus when if we stick to issues of policy and the campaign, we can vote him out in a year anyway.


Issues of policy and Pelosi don’t really get along.


----------



## Nonononono (Aug 31, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> I think Nono is losing it. Maybe we can "shoe" him the way back!! Maybe he should just stick to one account..


Do I let them off the hook?  Or shall I continue to shoe them a thing or two?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 31, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Come on, shoe me.  Prick.


Umm.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 31, 2019)

This dumb fuck probably doesn’t know where and when to use a comma either.

*MSNBC’s Chris Hayes: If the Electoral College Wasn’t in the Constitution, It Would Be Unconstitutional*








MSNBC's Chris Hayes: If the Electoral College Wasn't in the Constitution, It Would Be Unconstitutional







JEFF POOR31 Aug 20195,875
1:51
Friday on MSNBC’s “All In,” host Chris Hayes took on the Electoral College and how it can allow for candidates to win the presidency without a majority of the vote, which undermines the premise of one person, one vote.

During his dissertation, Hayes made the astounding conclusion that if the Electoral College were not a part of the U.S. Constitution, it would be unconstitutional.

“It’s basically this, do we actually really believe in democracy, right?” Hayes said. “The question before us now in the Electoral College question is, are we going to actually live up to the promise of one person one vote. Now, to be fair, it is not surprising the Republicans are defending the Electoral College, right. There’s a very obvious reason for that. Since 1992 we have had seven presidential elections. Republicans have won the popular vote one time, but they’ve gotten three presidents out of it which is a very sweet deal if you’re the Republican Party, right.”

“You can see why on just basic tactical grounds why the Republican Party would want to continue a system in which they can lose a majority of votes and still get all the powers the presidency appointing the Supreme Court justices and judges and signing legislation, vetoing legislation, commanding the army, everything, right,” he continued. “All of that with less votes than the Democrat got. No wonder they like. But I think there’s actually a deeper philosophical thing happening which is the question of what exactly American democracy is for. And the weirdest thing about the Electoral College is the fact that it wasn’t specifically in the Constitution for the presidency, it would be unconstitutional.”


----------



## Nonononono (Aug 31, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> I think Nono is losing it. Maybe we can "shoe" him the way back!! Maybe he should just stick to one account..


I think there’s something stuck on you two idiots’ show.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 31, 2019)

Not the right woman.
Not the right color.
Not the right woman of color.

DNC just as crooked as ever.



*Tulsi Gabbard Slams DNC For Lack Of Transparency In Primary Process*
Timothy Meads | Aug 30, 2019 3:10 PM





_Source: AP Photo/Jose Luis Magana_

On Wednesday, Hawaii Representative and 2020 Democratic presidential candidate Tusli Gabbard slammed the Democratic National Committee for its confusing policy regarding which contenders qualify for the party's televised debates. Gabbard made her comments to Fox News Tucker Carlson, saying the DNC is ultimately hurting the people by having unclear standards.

"The whole thing gets a little bit confusing," Gabbard said on Tucker Carlson Tonight. "And you've got to jump way down into the weeds of the numbers and the statistics. But I think the bigger problem is that the whole process really lacks transparency."

"People deserve having that transparency, because, ultimately, it's the people who will decide who our Democratic nominee will be and ultimately who our next president, the commander-in-chief will be," she continued. "And when you see that lack of transparency, it creates, you know, a lack of faith and trust in the process."

"I think this also points to a bigger issue and challenge that goes beyond the DNC and party politics is the government itself," the congresswoman remarked.

In short, this boiled down to politics really being when "a small group of really powerful political elites, the establishment, making decisions that serve their interests, and maintaining that power, while the rest of us are left outside." 

As Tucker remarked, "You’d think the Democratic Party would be eager to hear more from Tulsi Gabbard. She is young. She’s progressive. She’s an Iraq War veteran." But, Gabbard failed to qualify for the next debate after not earning enough percentage of polling in DNC approved


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 31, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> I think there’s something stuck on you two idiots’ show.


I was about to click the funny emoticon, then I thought better of it . . . it's actually sad to see, This Is America, idiocracy personified.


----------



## messy (Aug 31, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> I think there’s something stuck on you two idiots’ show.


That actually helps him. It proves he’s just like any other idiot. KFC for lunch and toilet paper on his shoe. 
His dad just happened to give him several million dollars and he also received the gift of charisma from the gods.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 31, 2019)

messy said:


> That actually helps him. It proves he’s just like any other idiot. KFC for lunch and toilet paper on his shoe.
> His dad just happened to give him several million dollars and he also received the gift of charisma from the gods.


So a pampered con man.


----------



## espola (Aug 31, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I was about to click the funny emoticon, then I thought better of it . . . it's actually sad to see, This Is America, idiocracy personified.


In the future, one safeguard in our politics will be "Do you want us to have another Trump?"


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 31, 2019)

espola said:


> In the future, one safeguard in our politics will be "Do you want us to have another Trump?"


What does that say about Obama and HRC?


----------



## messy (Aug 31, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What does that say about Obama and HRC?


Nothing


----------



## espola (Aug 31, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Please continue to shoe me.


Has Ed Sullivan's trademark on "really big shoe" expired?  And how about the biggest shoes on television - was it Bozo or Ronald MacDonald?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 31, 2019)

messy said:


> Nothing


You wish, trump is a direct consequence of electing a radical and then nominating hrc by colluding with the dnc against Bernie.
It’s 100% your fault.


----------



## espola (Aug 31, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You wish, trump is a direct consequence of electing a radical and then nominating hrc by colluding with the dnc against Bernie.
> It’s 100% your fault.


Coocoo


----------



## messy (Sep 1, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You wish, trump is a direct consequence of electing a radical and then nominating hrc by colluding with the dnc against Bernie.
> It’s 100% your fault.


Point taken about HRC.
Name one radical Obama policy...he was very mainstream.
But of course being black is considered “socialist” to you people. That’s why the tea party started showing up at rallies with guns the month he took office.
But you make a point about what the electorate does. As we hit the absolute bottom with Trump...no environmental protections, white nationalism, hatred of immigrants, attacks on legitimate news media...it’s inevitable, whether via the 2020 presidential election or otherwise, that people coalesce around a desire for humanistic leadership and values to make our kids proud of us. So drastic changes will be afoot soon enough. White men are just verrry angry that they’re losing the numbers game. Acceptance is inevitable.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 1, 2019)

messy said:


> Point taken about HRC.
> Name one radical Obama policy...he was very mainstream.
> But of course being black is considered “socialist” to you people. That’s why the tea party started showing up at rallies with guns the month he took office.
> But you make a point about what the electorate does. As we hit the absolute bottom with Trump...no environmental protections, white nationalism, hatred of immigrants, attacks on legitimate news media...it’s inevitable, whether via the 2020 presidential election or otherwise, that people coalesce around a desire for humanistic leadership and values to make our kids proud of us. So drastic changes will be afoot soon enough. White men are just verrry angry that they’re losing the numbers game. Acceptance is inevitable.


How does it feel.


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 1, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Shoe me where my grammar is wrong.





Sheriff Joe said:


> Umm.





Multi Sport said:


> Shoe me what? Your other screen name? Before you "show" me anything you should figure out how to use spell check... hypocrite.





Sheriff Joe said:


> This dumb fuck probably doesn’t know where and when to use a comma either.





Multi Sport said:


> Dude.. you've quickly become a joke!





Multi Sport said:


> I think Nono is losing it. Maybe we can "shoe" him the way back!! Maybe he should just stick to one account..


So we’re all agreed, anyone that misspells “show” by using “shoe” is, as you both so eloquently stated, a “hypocritical, loser, dumb fuck, joke.”

Agreed.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 1, 2019)

messy said:


> Point taken about HRC.
> Name one radical Obama policy...he was very mainstream.
> But of course being black is considered “socialist” to you people. That’s why the tea party started showing up at rallies with guns the month he took office.
> But you make a point about what the electorate does. As we hit the absolute bottom with Trump...no environmental protections, white nationalism, hatred of immigrants, attacks on legitimate news media...it’s inevitable, whether via the 2020 presidential election or otherwise, that people coalesce around a desire for humanistic leadership and values to make our kids proud of us. So drastic changes will be afoot soon enough. White men are just verrry angry that they’re losing the numbers game. Acceptance is inevitable.


I would say fundamentally changing the USA is radical, but hey that’s just me.
Do you think father  Pfleger
, reverend wright are radical?

BTW, why do you call him black?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 1, 2019)

Who is Bill Ayers?
Who is Bernadine Dohrn?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 1, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> So we’re all agreed, anyone that misspells “show” by using “shoe” is, as you both so eloquently stated, a “hypocritical, loser, dumb fuck, joke.”
> 
> Agreed.


Umm, no, dummy.


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 1, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Umm, no, dummy.


Sounds like you’re a hypocrite.  Who is not a hypocritical, loser, dumb fuck, joke that unintentionally would misspell “show” by tweeting “shoe”?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 1, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Sounds like you’re a hypocrite.  Who is not a hypocritical, loser, dumb fuck, joke that unintentionally would misspell “show” by tweeting “shoe”?


Ahhhh the old catch 22.


----------



## messy (Sep 1, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 5281 View attachment 5280
> I would say fundamentally changing the USA is radical, but hey that’s just me.
> Do you think father  Pfleger
> , reverend wright are radical?
> ...


Wow so his whole “change” think worked? I thought it didn’t. He was the most powerful president ever, bringing “fundamental change?” How so?
Oh and I call him black because one of his parents was black. In almost every case, those people are considered black and they identify as such.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 1, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Sounds like you’re a hypocrite.  Who is not a hypocritical, loser, dumb fuck, joke that unintentionally would misspell “show” by tweeting “shoe”?


The grammar thing really got to you, didnt it?


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 1, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Ahhhh the old catch 22.


It never ceases to amaze how these idiots have so insulated themselves from mass media to have no idea that Trump tweeted his support for the Hannity Show by misspelling “show”.

I’m pretty sure both of those fools, and Fandangle it seems, remain clueless of both my hooks and their favorite president’s stupidity.


----------



## espola (Sep 1, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The grammar thing really got to you, didnt it?


It looks like you don't get it either.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 1, 2019)

espola said:


> It looks like you don't get it either.





Nonononono said:


> It never ceases to amaze how these idiots have so insulated themselves from mass media to have no idea that Trump tweeted his support for the Hannity Show by misspelling “show”.
> 
> I’m pretty sure both of those fools, and Fandangle it seems, remain clueless of both my hooks and their favorite president’s stupidity.


Im sorry if I hurt your feelings.
Shoukld I misspell skumthing or fucj up a comma ,placement to make you feel better?

I dont mind.

signed, giver.


----------



## espola (Sep 1, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> It never ceases to amaze how these idiots have so insulated themselves from mass media to have no idea that Trump tweeted his support for the Hannity Show by misspelling “show”.
> 
> I’m pretty sure both of those fools, and Fandangle it seems, remain clueless of both my hooks and their favorite president’s stupidity.


You didn't have to give away the punchline so easily.  I was enjoying the show.


----------



## espola (Sep 1, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Im sorry if I hurt your feelings.
> Shoukld I misspell skumthing or fucj up a comma ,placement to make you feel better?
> 
> I dont mind.
> ...


Nice try, but that's not it.


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 1, 2019)

espola said:


> You didn't have to give away the punchline so easily.  I was enjoying the show.


That hook soaked for 24 hours.  Caught two fools early.  Then a third a few moments ago.  See how angry he got with his last post?  Classic.


----------



## espola (Sep 1, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> That hook soaked for 24 hours.  Caught two fools early.  Then a third a few moments ago.  See how angry he got with his last post?  Classic.


I think it was an interesting measurement of how isolated from reality some of our frequent adherents are.


----------



## messy (Sep 1, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> It never ceases to amaze how these idiots have so insulated themselves from mass media to have no idea that Trump tweeted his support for the Hannity Show by misspelling “show”.
> 
> I’m pretty sure both of those fools, and Fandangle it seems, remain clueless of both my hooks and their favorite president’s stupidity.


His new head of communications said Trump doesn’t lie.
They truly live in an alternate universe and they just don’t give a damn.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 1, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> That hook soaked for 24 hours.  Caught two fools early.  Then a third a few moments ago.  See how angry he got with his last post?  Classic.


Did you get me?
If you did, good for you.
I hope you dont think Im angry.

im too much of a giver to be angry.
I actually pull for you people to be funny.
(even if its at my expense),,,


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 1, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Do I let them off the hook?  Or shall I continue to shoe them a thing or two?


Run with it! It's all you can do Mr. Shoe!!!


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 1, 2019)

espola said:


> Has Ed Sullivan's trademark on "really big shoe" expired?  And how about the biggest shoes on television - was it Bozo or Ronald MacDonald?


So I guess he is either Bozo or R.McD... either way he is a clown!!


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 1, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Sounds like you’re a hypocrite.  Who is not a hypocritical, loser, dumb fuck, joke that unintentionally would misspell “show” by tweeting “shoe”?


Nice try Bozo!!


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 1, 2019)

messy said:


> Nothing


There would be no Trump with out Obama then Hillary...


----------



## messy (Sep 1, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> There would be no Trump with out Obama then Hillary...


That’s deep. There would be no Stones without Beethoven. LOL.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 1, 2019)

messy said:


> That’s deep. There would be no Stones without Beethoven. LOL.


Face it messy, trump is as fucked up as you, yet he's President...
Crazy shit...


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 1, 2019)

messy said:


> That’s deep. There would be no Stones without Beethoven. LOL.


Trump is the Rolling Stones to the Beethoven of what former Presidents?
Its an interesting take.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 1, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> There would be no Trump with out Obama then Hillary...


The policies that emerged from the Obama years created the opportunity for Trump to successfully run for POTUS. Politicians like Omar, AOC and Sanders almost ensure Trump a second term.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 1, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> The policies that emerged from the Obama years created the opportunity for Trump to successfully run for POTUS. Politicians like Omar, AOC and Sanders almost ensure Trump a second term.


Trump is playing them like a Stradivarius.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 1, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Sounds like you’re a hypocrite.  Who is not a hypocritical, loser, dumb fuck, joke that unintentionally would misspell “show” by tweeting “shoe”?


Umm.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 1, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> It never ceases to amaze how these idiots have so insulated themselves from mass media to have no idea that Trump tweeted his support for the Hannity Show by misspelling “show”.
> 
> I’m pretty sure both of those fools, and Fandangle it seems, remain clueless of both my hooks and their favorite president’s stupidity.


They live in a parallel, lesser, universe.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 1, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> They live in a parallel, lesser, universe.


But you people never look down your nose...
So noble.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 1, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I actually pull for you people to be funny.
> (even if its at my expense),,,


Still waiting.


----------



## espola (Sep 1, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> But you people never look down your nose...
> So noble.


I thought you said we did.

I can understand why you might think that.


----------



## messy (Sep 1, 2019)

O


Ricky Fandango said:


> Trump is the Rolling Stones to the Beethoven of what former Presidents?
> Its an interesting take.


I wish I had pondered it further. I’m stumped. I was just suggesting that Trump had nothing to do with Obama. But you people seem to think otherwise. The only connection I can make is Black guy to white nationalist backlash.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 1, 2019)

messy said:


> O
> 
> I wish I had pondered it further. I’m stumped. I was just suggesting that Trump had nothing to do with Obama. But you people seem to think otherwise. The only connection I can make is Black guy to white nationalist backlash.


You had it right the first time.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 1, 2019)

espola said:


> I thought you said we did.
> 
> I can understand why you might think that.


Its not hard to see.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 2, 2019)




----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 2, 2019)

messy said:


> O
> 
> I wish I had pondered it further. I’m stumped. I was just suggesting that Trump had nothing to do with Obama. But you people seem to think otherwise. The only connection I can make is Black guy to white nationalist backlash.


You people?
This has been pointed out before here in the kitchen, but we can go over it again.
Obama swung the political pendulum as far left as it has possibly ever been...
Politics being what they are, the political pendulum swung back to the right.
Hillary being the choice of the DNC and one of the most revolting candidates ever, left many voters no choice.
The same folks that voted for BHO had, had enough and went 180 degrees in the opposite direction.
Labeling the voters that elected BHO as white nationalist is ludicrous at best.
You.....


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 2, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> You people?
> This has been pointed out before here in the kitchen, but we can go over it again.
> Obama swung the political pendulum as far left as it has possibly ever been...
> Politics being what they are, the political pendulum swung back to the right.
> ...


Could you diagram some of Obama's "far left" policies? . . . or is it just because he's . . . ?


----------



## espola (Sep 2, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> You people?
> This has been pointed out before here in the kitchen, but we can go over it again.
> Obama swung the political pendulum as far left as it has possibly ever been...
> Politics being what they are, the political pendulum swung back to the right.
> ...


Have you forgotten that Hillary got more popular votes than t?  Or that Obama got more popular votes in 2008 and 2012 than t got in 2016?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 2, 2019)

Who can forget the power of popularity, polls and projections?  All while R-squared lingers.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 2, 2019)

espola said:


> Have you forgotten that Hillary got more popular votes than t?  Or that Obama got more popular votes in 2008 and 2012 than t got in 2016?


Have you forgotten that he didn’t try to get more votes?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 2, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


>


Fuck em all.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 2, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Fuck em all.


Almost looks like Mitt is gonna start crying at the end.
Made me laugh.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 2, 2019)

espola said:


> Have you forgotten that Hillary got more popular votes than t?  Or that Obama got more popular votes in 2008 and 2012 than t got in 2016?


You do understand how our system works, right? It's been around longer then you and that's a long time...


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 2, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Have you forgotten that he didn’t try to get more votes?


Oh yea... he really didn't want to win. Lol!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 2, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Almost looks like Mitt is gonna start crying at the end.
> Made me laugh.


Fuck the father of Obama care too.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 2, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Oh yea... he really didn't want to win. Lol!


It is and has been sad to see the meltdown of the left, but I hope it continues.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 2, 2019)

espola said:


> Have you forgotten that Hillary got more popular votes than t?  Or that Obama got more popular votes in 2008 and 2012 than t got in 2016?


So? Doesn't change the fact that many who voted for Obama chose not to vote for Hillary, had they she would have won easily.
Have you forgotten that we have the Electoral College and whomever wins the EC wins the election?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 2, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Could you diagram some of Obama's "far left" policies? . . . or is it just because he's . . . ?


Start with "if you like your doctor you can keep your doctor....if you like your policy you can keep your policy"...
from Investors Business Daily:
ObamaCare was supposed to be Obama's grand legacy, showing how government could be a force for good. Instead, it's become an epic failure that will have to dealt with by the next president. The reforms Obama said would repair a "broken" health system have themselves broken it. Premiums in the newly government-run individual market are up an average 22% nationwide, and at rates of 50%, 60%, even 113% in some states — increases unheard of before ObamaCare. Insurance markets that were once vibrantly competitive are now dominated by one or two carriers. ObamaCare has made Medicaid, an already terrible health program, worse by dumping millions more into it. ObamaCare's taxes, mandates, and regulations are suffocating businesses.


----------



## nononono (Sep 2, 2019)

QUOTE="messy, post: 285166, member: 3299"

O

I wish I had pondered it further. 
*I " Wish " you could think.....*

I’m stumped. 
*That's been obvious for quite some time...!*

I was just suggesting that Trump had nothing to do with Obama. 
*Obama IS the crux of this WHOLE coup " Issue "....plain and simple.*
*Just accept that and the TRUTH will come into focus very quickly.......!!!!*

But you people seem to think otherwise. 
*Oh my...............*

The only connection I can make is Black guy to white nationalist backlash.
*That is the RACIST in you surfacing...!*

/QUOTE


*THE TRUTH WILL SET YOU FREE !!!!!*


----------



## espola (Sep 2, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> So? Doesn't change the fact that many who voted for Obama chose not to vote for Hillary, had they she would have won easily.
> Have you forgotten that we have the Electoral College and whomever wins the EC wins the election?


I was responding to your "political pendulum" nonsense.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 2, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Start with "if you like your doctor you can keep your doctor....if you like your policy you can keep your policy"...
> from Investors Business Daily:
> ObamaCare was supposed to be Obama's grand legacy, showing how government could be a force for good. Instead, it's become an epic failure that will have to dealt with by the next president. The reforms Obama said would repair a "broken" health system have themselves broken it. Premiums in the newly government-run individual market are up an average 22% nationwide, and at rates of 50%, 60%, even 113% in some states — increases unheard of before ObamaCare. Insurance markets that were once vibrantly competitive are now dominated by one or two carriers. ObamaCare has made Medicaid, an already terrible health program, worse by dumping millions more into it. ObamaCare's taxes, mandates, and regulations are suffocating businesses.


How is that "far left"? The economy took off during those years, how is that stifling business? Why was the ACA central to and a winning platform for many in 2018 and still is?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 2, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> So? Doesn't change the fact that many who voted for Obama chose not to vote for Hillary, had they she would have won easily.
> Have you forgotten that we have the Electoral College and whomever wins the EC wins the election?


What of those that chose not to vote at all due to inside and outside influence?
It is telling that the greater the turnout the better it is for Democrats.

. . . and yes, Democrats usually win the popular vote even when they fail to win the electoral. More people like Democrats, it's a fact.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 2, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Have you forgotten that he didn’t try to get more votes?


Ouch!


----------



## espola (Sep 2, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What of those that chose not to vote at all due to inside and outside influence?
> It is telling that the greater the turnout the better it is for Democrats.
> 
> . . . and yes, Democrats usually win the popular vote even when they fail to win the electoral. More people like Democrats, it's a fact.


I am not a Democrat, but more Americans define themselves as Ds than do as Rs. 

 The best result of the t inadequacy is that the proportion identifying as independent is increasing.

https://news.gallup.com/poll/15370/party-affiliation.aspx


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 2, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Have you forgotten that he didn’t try to get more votes?


I’m not so sure he was trying to get nominated.


----------



## nononono (Sep 2, 2019)

QUOTE="espola, post: 285319, member: 3"

I am not a Democrat, 
*Bwwwhhhhaaaaaaaa.......!*


but more Americans define themselves as Ds than do as Rs.

The best result of the t inadequacy is that the proportion
identifying as independent is increasing.

https://news.gallup.com/poll/15370/party-affiliation.aspx


/QUOTE

*Oh....*

*My.....*

*Goodness....*

*ARE YOU A CHRONIC LIAR !! *


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 2, 2019)

espola said:


> I am not a Democrat, but more Americans define themselves as Ds than do as Rs.
> 
> The best result of the t inadequacy is that the proportion identifying as independent is increasing.
> 
> https://news.gallup.com/poll/15370/party-affiliation.aspx


I am sure I am not alone when I say please go home to where you belong.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 2, 2019)

espola said:


> I am not a Democrat, but more Americans define themselves as Ds than do as Rs.
> 
> The best result of the t inadequacy is that the proportion identifying as independent is increasing.
> 
> https://news.gallup.com/poll/15370/party-affiliation.aspx


I miss the GOP . . . who knew the t-party would lead to the party of t.
I see the the timeline starting with possibly the Birchers into the "Moral majority", then Newt in the Clinton years, then Bush/Cheney, it exploded with Palin (an unfortunate footnote in the McCain bio). A facade of normalcy prevailed until Palin, then the roof came off when a family that looked far different then all those before walked into the White House. If it were the Kerry family there would have been vitriol, but nothing like the extreme hate that oozed from some Americas.


----------



## espola (Sep 2, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I miss the GOP . . . who knew the t-party would lead to the party of t.
> I see the the timeline starting with possibly the Birchers into the "Moral majority", then Newt in the Clinton years, then Bush/Cheney, it exploded with Palin (an unfortunate footnote in the McCain bio). A facade of normalcy prevailed until Palin, then the roof came off when a family that looked far different then all those before walked into the White House. If it were the Kerry family there would have been vitriol, but nothing like the extreme hate that oozed from some Americas.


I was a Republican when I was younger, and even a supporter of Nixon in 1968 -- I turned 21 that year and I would have voted for him if I had been registered, but that year I lived in four different states and I ended up registered in none of them.  Then I registered as a Democrat, and then a Libertarian, and finally gave up on organized political parties.

The Tea Party started out as a good idea, but once it became a valid political force it was taken over by lunatics and absorbed into the Republican Party.  Maybe someone will try that again, with safeguards against the lunatics.


----------



## espola (Sep 2, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I am sure I am not alone when I say please go home to where you belong.


According to that poll, I belong right here.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 2, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> How is that "far left"? The economy took off during those years, how is that stifling business? Why was the ACA central to and a winning platform for many in 2018 and still is?


Taking away private health care and forcing folks to use government health care is far left...
The economy took off...hahahahaha...you're parroting idiot.
Again from Investors Business Daily:

_Obama and his defenders have said endlessly that, if nothing else, Obama deserves credit for saving the country from a second Great Depression. It's a claim without foundation. The recession was ending even as he was sworn in, and was over before most of his "stimulus" policies took effect. Even liberal economists admit that the Fed's actions, along with the TARP program enacted under Bush, prevented a further meltdown.

If Obama's economic performance is to be judged, it must be on the strength of the recovery, which began just a few months after he took office. And on that score, he fails miserably. Despite repeated promises that his policies would produce growth rates of 3% to 4% a year, annual GDP growth never reached 3% once — making it the worst recovery since the Depression. Had Obama's recovery been merely average, GDP would be $2 trillion bigger and there'd be millions more with jobs.

Obama, like every Democrat running for office, claimed to be the champion of the middle class, and that instead of "trickle down" economics, he'd growth the economy from the "middle out." Instead, middle class wages stagnated throughout Obama's term in office, with real median household income today exactly where it was when Obama took office.

And despite Obama's constant bragging about the "longest" stretch of private sector job growth, the 15.5 million private sector jobs added since February 2010 hasn't even kept pace with population growth — which climbed 17.5 million over that time. As a result, more than 14 million people have dropped out of the labor force since Obama took office. In fact, without the huge decline in labor force participation under Obama, the unemployment rate would be more like 10%, rather than the official 4.9%._


----------



## nononono (Sep 2, 2019)

QUOTE="Hüsker Dü, post: 285330, member: 1707"

I miss the GOP . . . who knew the t-party would lead to the party of t.
I see the the timeline starting with possibly the Birchers into the
"Moral majority", then Newt in the Clinton years, then Bush/Cheney,
it exploded with Palin (an unfortunate footnote in the McCain bio).
A facade of normalcy prevailed until Palin, then the roof came off
when a family that looked far different then all those before walked
into the White House. If it were the Kerry family there would have
been vitriol, but nothing like the extreme hate that oozed from
some Americas.


/QUOTE


*" extreme hate that oozed from some Americas. "*

*You're still oozing......*


*PS: You're missing an " n " among other items....*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 2, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I miss the GOP . . . who knew the t-party would lead to the party of t.
> I see the the timeline starting with possibly the Birchers into the "Moral majority", then Newt in the Clinton years, then Bush/Cheney, it exploded with Palin (an unfortunate footnote in the McCain bio). A facade of normalcy prevailed until Palin, then the roof came off when a family that looked far different then all those before walked into the White House. If it were the Kerry family there would have been vitriol, but nothing like the extreme hate that oozed from some Americas.


from Investors Business Daily:
_Obama came to national prominence promising that he could bridge racial and political divides and bring the country together. From the moment he stepped into the White House, however, Obama stoked racial tensions and governed as a bitter divisive partisan._


----------



## nononono (Sep 2, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> from Investors Business Daily:
> _Obama came to national prominence promising that he could bridge racial and political divides and bring the country together. From the moment he stepped into the White House, however, Obama stoked racial tensions and governed as a bitter divisive partisan.
> _


*ABSOLUTELY TRUE !!!!!*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 2, 2019)

espola said:


> I was a Republican when I was younger, and even a supporter of Nixon in 1968 -- I turned 21 that year and I would have voted for him if I had been registered, but that year I lived in four different states and I ended up registered in none of them.  Then I registered as a Democrat, and then a Libertarian, and finally gave up on organized political parties.
> 
> The Tea Party started out as a good idea, but once it became a valid political force it was taken over by lunatics and absorbed into the Republican Party.  Maybe someone will try that again, with safeguards against the lunatics.


What safeguards would you propose for a two party system with lunatics on both sides.  In case you forgot about Bernie and AOC.


----------



## espola (Sep 2, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> from Investors Business Daily:
> _Obama came to national prominence promising that he could bridge racial and political divides and bring the country together. From the moment he stepped into the White House, however, Obama stoked racial tensions and governed as a bitter divisive partisan._


Isn't IBD the news source that said that if Steven Hawking lived in the UK he would have died under the inadequate health care provided there under its National Health Service?


----------



## espola (Sep 2, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> What safeguards would you propose for a two party system with lunatics on both sides.  In case you forgot about Bernie and AOC.


I already posted my list of suggestions to help get us out from under the thumbs of the political parties.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 2, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> from Investors Business Daily:
> _Obama came to national prominence promising that he could bridge racial and political divides and bring the country together. From the moment he stepped into the White House, however, Obama stoked racial tensions and governed as a bitter divisive partisan._


By his appearance alone . . . unless you can give evidence otherwise, besides someone's opinion?


----------



## nononono (Sep 2, 2019)

espola said:


> Isn't IBD the news source that said that if Steven Hawking
> lived in the UK he would have died under the inadequate
> health care provided there under its National Health Service?


*And your point with the " Open ended " question.....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 2, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Taking away private health care and forcing folks to use government health care is far left...
> The economy took off...hahahahaha...you're parroting idiot.
> Again from Investors Business Daily:
> 
> ...


In this post your opinion is based on right wing rhetoric and the part you cut and pasted is opinion based on bullshit right wing spun numbers.
Do you think the economy is doing well now? Do you see unemployment rates as low? When did that start?

"Taking away private health care"? Some of the old plans didn't provide sufficient coverage under the stricter guidelines, period. 
And "government health care"? Do you mean Medicare expansion? Do we have universal healthcare now?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 2, 2019)

espola said:


> I already posted my list of suggestions to help get us out from under the thumbs of the political parties.


Post them again, just for fun.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 2, 2019)

espola said:


> I already posted my list of suggestions to help get us out from under the thumbs of the political parties.


Are you a victim of the political parties?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 2, 2019)

espola said:


> I already posted my list of suggestions to help get us out from under the thumbs of the political parties.


Are you a victim of the political parties?


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 2, 2019)

espola said:


> I was responding to your "political pendulum" nonsense.


Did you fact check that with Snopes?


----------



## nononono (Sep 2, 2019)

QUOTE="Hüsker Dü, post: 285381, member: 1707"

In this post your opinion is based on right wing rhetoric and 
the part you cut and pasted is opinion based on bullshit right 
wing spun numbers.
*Prove it or just STFU.....*


Do you think the economy is doing well now? 
*America Knows it's doing well ! *
*( Except here in the :*
*Communist *
*California*
*Province )*

Do you see unemployment rates as low? 
*They ARE low across the Nation.....!*

When did that start?
*About the same time POTUS started cutting*
*regulations for small businesses....Ha !*

"Taking away private health care"? 
......................

Some of the old plans didn't provide sufficient 
coverage under the stricter guidelines, period. 
*You mean the " Govt " plans....*

And "government health care"? 
Do you mean Medicare expansion? 
Do we have universal healthcare now?
*California has " Govt " Health Care.....*
*CalCare...*
*Just like this " New " Fire Plan from *
*California ( CAIR ) odd choice of letters.*


/QUOTE


*Liberals can't handle the TRUTH !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 3, 2019)

Here’s What Rashida Tlaib Blamed a Palestinian Honor Killing On

Posted at 10:13 am on September 02, 2019 by Bonchie

_ 







Rep. Rashida Tlaib, D-Mich., questions Michael Cohen, President Donald Trump’s former lawyer, as he testifies before the House Oversight and Reform Committee, on Capitol Hill, Wednesday, Feb. 27, 2019, in Washington. (AP Photo/Alex Brandon)





This past Thursday, a Palestinian woman named Israa Ghareb was murdered by her brothers in a hospital bed. This happened in public, with staff knowing exactly what was happening. No one intervened or tried to stop it. No one was arrested or punished. There are reasons for that, which will get into momentarily.

This led Rep. Rashida Tlaib, noted anti-Semite and Palestinian activist, to put out a tweet denouncing the killing. That might typically be seen as a positive if it weren’t so full of obfuscation so as to once again show her lack of ability to condemn the real causes of violence from her people. And to be clear, Tlaib pointedly claims the Palestinians as her people. That is not my assumption simply based on her familial origins.





Here’s the tweet in question.


Ah yes. The real problem here isn’t Palestinian culture, buttressed by centuries of Muslims committing honor killings as part of their religious beliefs. No, it’s nebulous “toxic masculinity.” That’s why Western cultures, which had plenty of “toxic masculinity” throughout history, also had epidemics of honor killings. Wait, they didn’t? Then perhaps that should point to the fact that masculinity, though it can certainly be weaponized in harmful ways toward women, is not the primary driver of honor killings.
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 3, 2019)

September 3, 2019
*Confused old man Joe Biden wants to ban gun ‘magazines that have multiple bullets in them’*
By Thomas Lifson
Nothing that former Vice President Biden says can be taken literally.  But in fairness gun control enthusiasts often embarrass themselves with their ignorance of proper terminology, and of the existing laws on gun control that often go unenforced, when they call for new legal restrictions on the second item in the Bill of Rights.

However, it actually may be possible that Biden meant what he said when he called for a ban on all “magazines that have multiple bullets in them” – which be all magazines, since there is no need for a magazine on a gun that fires only bullet, such as the single-shot Derringer pistol that John Wilkes Booth used to kill President Lincoln.







_(Photo credit: Ford’s Theatre National Historic Site)_

Watch Biden speaking to reporters in Cedar Rapids, Iowa, and see if you think he meant it.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 3, 2019)

espola said:


> Isn't IBD the news source that said that if Steven Hawking lived in the UK he would have died under the inadequate health care provided there under its National Health Service?


Why don't you tell us Magoo...?
Can you show a link? 
Or is that something you thought you'd read while waiting at the  proctologista ?
Can you, being the smartest egg in the basket prove the statement is false?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 3, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> In this post your opinion is based on right wing rhetoric and the part you cut and pasted is opinion based on bullshit right wing spun numbers.
> Do you think the economy is doing well now? Do you see unemployment rates as low? When did that start?
> 
> "Taking away private health care"? Some of the old plans didn't provide sufficient coverage under the stricter guidelines, period.
> And "government health care"? Do you mean Medicare expansion? Do we have universal healthcare now?


People were able to pay for whatever plan they wanted, which was sufficient coverage for them.
Unlike yourself many folks prefer to decide what they want and need, they don't need the government coddling them from the cradle to the grave...
You really should the fuck up.









At its peak in October 2010, unemployment in the US topped out at 10.0%. As of July 2019, that number has decreased and now stands at 3.7%.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 3, 2019)

*




*


*Stacey and Eddie Albert lead pretty healthy lives. She's a nutritionist. He's a personal trainer. They rarely go to the doctor, other than their annual physicals.*
For years, they were covered by Horizon Blue Cross Blue Shield of New Jersey. In 2013, they paid about $360 a month for a plan that met their needs.


That all changed the following year, when Obamacare took effect. Their premium shot up to around $650 a month for a policy that came with pediatric dental coverage and maternity services -- benefits they didn't use or want since they don't have kids. They ended up dropping the plan after several months and even went a year without coverage for the first time in the decade they've been together, exactly the opposite of what Obamacare was supposed to do.

The Neptune, New Jersey, couple recently re-enrolled in a policy that costs about $700 a month. They feel it's too much of a gamble to be uninsured, but wish they could go back to their pre-Obamacare plan.

"It took care of what we needed," said Stacey Albert, 38, who owns Ultimate Fit Zone gym with her husband and earns too much to qualify for Obamacare's federal subsidies. "We didn't use it that much. We just don't want to pay for all that coverage."


The now-shelved GOP health care bill was geared toward stripping away Obamacare's requirement that insurers provide only comprehensive coverage, including mental health, maternity, medication and preventative care. Republicans argue that Americans have the right to choose what benefits they want covered -- including very few services in so-called catastrophic plans, which have low premiums.

Those skinny plans suited some Americans just fine. Many didn't even know the limits of the pre-Obamacare plans because they never used enough services to become aware of them.

"They made the Affordable Care Act so ridiculously overbuilt that it's killing people like me who pay for it," said Tom Buxton, 59, of Littleton, Colorado. "I don't need two doctor visits a year unless I want them. That should be my choice. I didn't go to the doctor for five years."

A self-employed business consultant, Buxton used to pay $666 a month for a policy for him and his wife, Jennifer. Each had to pay a $3,000 deductible before coverage kicked in. They paid out-of-pocket for the few medical issues they had.

After Obamacare began, their insurer, Golden Rule, offered them a plan for $1,200 a month with a $6,500 deductible each. Unwilling to pay that much, Buxton searched for alternate options. This year, the couple is covered through Medi-Share, offered by Christian Care Ministries, which meets the criteria for coverage under Obamacare.

"I was trying to find [a policy] that didn't cost me $1,000 more for less coverage," he said.

The couple pays $560 a month, with a $5,000 deductible between them. The catch is that it doesn't cover any pre-existing conditions for the past three years, so Buxton has to pay for physical therapy stemming from the hip replacement and shoulder surgeries he had last year. But he's okay with that.

For Greg Silvestro, the policy he had prior to Obamacare and the one he found on the Florida exchange for 2017 were pretty similar -- both have deductibles of about $7,000 and wouldn't be used much.

But there was one big difference: The Obamacare policy costs $338 a month, more than three times as much as his old plan.

"To me, it's the same thing: catastrophic coverage," said Silvestro, 40, a real estate agent and gym owner in Tampa.

He begrudgingly signed up for the Obamacare plan, but the huge price increase forced him and his wife to curtail their spending and standard of living. (A public school teacher, his wife is insured through her job, but it would cost $500 a month to cover him through her policy.)

The high premium also prompted him to look for alternatives. He learned about Medi-Share a few weeks ago and joined it. He now pays $188 a month for a policy with a $5,000 deductible.

"The bottom line is the fact that the coverage of all these plans is basically the same for me," he said. "However, the cost of Obamacare is substantially higher."

https://money.cnn.com/2017/03/31/news/economy/obamacare-health-care-plans/index.html


----------



## espola (Sep 3, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Why don't you tell us Magoo...?
> Can you show a link?
> Or is that something you thought you'd read while waiting at the  proctologista ?
> Can you, being the smartest egg in the basket prove the statement is false?


I only know what I read in the papers --

http://voices.washingtonpost.com/ezra-klein/2009/08/how_stehpen_hawking_proves_tha.html


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 3, 2019)

Hey Ratboy!!!!


*The Economy That Wasn’t Supposed to Happen: Booming Jobs, Low Inflation*
Maybe using data from a few decades in the middle of the 20th century to set policy in the 21st isn’t such a good idea.


By Neil Irwin May 3, 2019
The labor market the United States is experiencing right now wasn’t supposed to be possible.

Not that long ago, the overwhelming consensus among economists would have been that you couldn’t have a 3.6 percent unemployment rate without also seeing the rate of job creation slowing (where are new workers going to come from with so few out of work, after all?) and having an inflation surge (a worker shortage should mean employers bidding up wages, right?).

And yet that is what has happened, with the April employment numbers putting an exclamation point on the trend. The jobless rate receded to its lowest level in five decades. Employers also added 263,000 jobs; the job creation estimates of previous months were revised up; and average hourly earnings continued to rise at a steady rate — up 3.2 percent over the last year.

Compare that reality with the projections the Federal Reserve published just three years ago. In mid-2016, Fed officials thoughtthat the long-run rate of unemployment would be around 4.8 percent, and that this would coincide with 2 percent inflation.

If that were the jobless rate today, 1.9 million Americans would not be working who are instead gainfully employed. And despite this ultralow unemployment rate, inflation is only 1.6 percent over the last year, below the level the Fed aims for.

https://www.nytimes.com/2019/05/03/upshot/unemployment-inflation-changing-economic-fundamentals.html


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 3, 2019)

espola said:


> I only know what I read in the papers --
> 
> http://voices.washingtonpost.com/ezra-klein/2009/08/how_stehpen_hawking_proves_tha.html


Attaboy Magoo...
I knew you had it in you.
For what it's worth here's a couple of comments from the post article:
Ezra is assuming that Hawkins gets his health care from the National Health Service. He does not, and if he could not afford private insurance, he would most certainly not receive care under the NHS NICE program.
I read in the NY Times recently that if your care will cost more than $49,000/year, you are denied and told to go curl up in a corner and die.

Hope and Change, 2012!


Oh, please. Only people hooked into the JournoList Borg brain would be so unaware to think that IBD doesn't realize that Hawkings is...um...alive.
Their obvious point was that if Hawkings didn't have money to purchase supplemental insurance, if he were just an average person, the NHS would have let him die long, long ago. The NHS absolutely rations care for those with expensive, terminal illnesses.
Arguing the IBD just "missed" that the man is alive makes you a smirking idiot.

Posted by: Chris_40


----------



## espola (Sep 3, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Attaboy Magoo...
> I knew you had it in you.
> For what it's worth here's a couple of comments from the post article:
> Ezra is assuming that Hawkins gets his health care from the National Health Service. He does not, and if he could not afford private insurance, he would most certainly not receive care under the NHS NICE program.
> ...


Apparently, you believe the anonymous comment from "Chris_40" more than you believe IBD, who issued a "correction", and Hawking himself --

The paper has since been notified that Hawking is both British and still among the living. And it has edited the editorial, acknowledging that the original version incorrectly represented the whereabouts of perhaps the world's most famous scientific mind. But it has not acknowledged that its mention of Hawking misrepresented the NHS as well.

https://www.theregister.co.uk/2009/08/12/hawking_british_and_alive/​
"I wouldn't be here today if it were not for the NHS.  I have received a large amount of high-quality treatment without which I would not have survived."

https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/northamerica/usa/6017878/Stephen-Hawking-I-would-not-be-alive-without-the-NHS.html​


----------



## messy (Sep 3, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> You people?
> This has been pointed out before here in the kitchen, but we can go over it again.
> Obama swung the political pendulum as far left as it has possibly ever been...
> Politics being what they are, the political pendulum swung back to the right.
> ...


I asked Joe, so I will ask you.
What were the radical changes that Obama brought?
Besides being black, I mean.
We can point to 5 of Trump's radical changes; name 2 of Obama's.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 3, 2019)

messy said:


> I asked Joe, so I will ask you.
> What were the radical changes that Obama brought?
> Besides being black, I mean.
> We can point to 5 of Trump's radical changes; name 2 of Obama's.


Where did I say "radical" changes?
Never did...Obama pushed the political pendulum as far left as he could.
If you think Obama doesn't have a left wing view of politics then you're blind.
Regarding color or what sex our President is...I could care less.
I'm talking about why Trump was elected...the pendulum swings back after eight years and Hillary.
This is what Michael Moore had to say about Hillary before the election:
*The Hillary Problem. *Can we speak honestly, just among ourselves? And before we do, let me state, I actually like Hillary – a lot – and I think she has been given a bad rap she doesn’t deserve. But her vote for the Iraq War made me promise her that I would never vote for her again. To date, I haven’t broken that promise. For the sake of preventing a proto-fascist from becoming our commander-in-chief, I’m breaking that promise. I sadly believe Clinton will find a way to get us in some kind of military action. She’s a hawk, to the right of Obama. But Trump’s psycho finger will be on The Button, and that is that. Done and done.

Let’s face it: Our biggest problem here isn’t Trump – it’s Hillary. She is hugely unpopular — nearly 70% of all voters think she is untrustworthy and dishonest. She represents the old way of politics, not really believing in anything other than what can get you elected. That’s why she fights against gays getting married one moment, and the next she’s officiating a gay marriage. Young women are among her biggest detractors, which has to hurt considering it’s the sacrifices and the battles that Hillary and other women of her generation endured so that this younger generation would never have to be told by the Barbara Bushes of the world that they should just shut up and go bake some cookies. But the kids don’t like her, and not a day goes by that a millennial doesn’t tell me they aren’t voting for her. No Democrat, and certainly no independent, is waking up on November 8th excited to run out and vote for Hillary the way they did the day Obama became president or when Bernie was on the primary ballot. The enthusiasm just isn’t there. And because this election is going to come down to just one thing — who drags the most people out of the house and gets them to the polls — Trump right now is in the catbird seat.


----------



## nononono (Sep 3, 2019)

*2020 = Clear Vision*
*Democrats = Blindness*


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 3, 2019)

espola said:


> I only know what I read in the papers --
> 
> http://voices.washingtonpost.com/ezra-klein/2009/08/how_stehpen_hawking_proves_tha.html


Did you check with Snopes?


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 3, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Where did I say "radical" changes?
> Never did...Obama pushed the political pendulum as far left as he could.
> If you think Obama doesn't have a left wing view of politics then you're blind.
> Regarding color or what sex our President is...I could care less.
> ...


And yet liberals/dems/lefties haven't learned a thing, have they? Just look at the lunatics of the left here on the forum...


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 3, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Where did I say "radical" changes?
> Never did...Obama pushed the political pendulum as far left as he could.
> If you think Obama doesn't have a left wing view of politics then you're blind.
> Regarding color or what sex our President is...I could care less.
> ...


Not to mention, Trump is not "far right".
He never has been.


----------



## messy (Sep 3, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Where did I say "radical" changes?
> Never did...Obama pushed the political pendulum as far left as he could.
> If you think Obama doesn't have a left wing view of politics then you're blind.
> Regarding color or what sex our President is...I could care less.
> ...


I agree with you about Hillary.
 But I have now asked both you and Joe, in response to your claims that presidential politics under O were "as far left as they've ever been," what policies did he implement that were so far left? It's impossible for any of you people to answer, because the only answer is that he was black. Remember, the first tea party protests (complete with guns!) were in early 2009, when Obama took office in late January.


----------



## tenacious (Sep 3, 2019)

messy said:


> I agree with you about Hillary.
> But I have now asked both you and Joe, in response to your claims that presidential politics under O were "as far left as they've ever been," what policies did he implement that were so far left? It's impossible for any of you people to answer, because the only answer is that he was black. Remember, the first tea party protests (complete with guns!) were in early 2009, when Obama took office in late January.


Damn... that's a good argument.  I'm interested in reading Lion's response.


----------



## tenacious (Sep 3, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> People were able to pay for whatever plan they wanted, which was sufficient coverage for them.
> Unlike yourself many folks prefer to decide what they want and need, they don't need the government coddling them from the cradle to the grave...
> You really should the fuck up.
> 
> ...


Idk... how much are we ringing up every year in debt?  I mean, given the size of the debts we're running I can't help but wonder if we shouldn't be running closer to 1% unemployment?  I mean you do still care about the deficit?  Guess all I'm really saying is it's kind of funny how you raked Obama over the coals for deficit spending, and are posting charts and graphs to defend Trump.


----------



## tenacious (Sep 3, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Not to mention, Trump is not "far right".
> He never has been.


Tell us again how smart you are...


----------



## messy (Sep 3, 2019)

Tenacious to the rescue.


----------



## messy (Sep 3, 2019)

This guy keeps it classy. No wonder he quit.

https://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/us_5d6e9c04e4b09bbc9ef582d0


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 3, 2019)

messy said:


> I agree with you about Hillary.
> But I have now asked both you and Joe, in response to your claims that presidential politics under O were "as far left as they've ever been," what policies did he implement that were so far left? It's impossible for any of you people to answer, because the only answer is that he was black. Remember, the first tea party protests (complete with guns!) were in early 2009, when Obama took office in late January.


Who was more left than Obama?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 3, 2019)

messy said:


> I agree with you about Hillary.
> But I have now asked both you and Joe, in response to your claims that presidential politics under O were "as far left as they've ever been," what policies did he implement that were so far left? It's impossible for any of you people to answer, because the only answer is that he was black. Remember, the first tea party protests (complete with guns!) were in early 2009, when Obama took office in late January.


Funny, I thought of him as more white than black because he is.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 3, 2019)

messy said:


> I agree with you about Hillary.
> But I have now asked both you and Joe, in response to your claims that presidential politics under O were "as far left as they've ever been," what policies did he implement that were so far left? It's impossible for any of you people to answer, because the only answer is that he was black. Remember, the first tea party protests (complete with guns!) were in early 2009, when Obama took office in late January.


Would you consider Obamacare left wing? How about abortion, gun control and those dreamers? Have you read any of his books?
What’s your deal dude?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 3, 2019)

Everyone be careful, it’s the tea party said no one ever.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 3, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Everyone be careful, it’s the tea party said no one ever.
> 
> View attachment 5302


I think Messy the racist and E the liar did.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 3, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> People were able to pay for whatever plan they wanted, which was sufficient coverage for them.
> Unlike yourself many folks prefer to decide what they want and need, they don't need the government coddling them from the cradle to the grave...
> You really should the fuck up.
> 
> ...


So you are contradicting yourself, like always.


----------



## tenacious (Sep 3, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Everyone be careful, it’s the tea party said no one ever.
> 
> View attachment 5302


Tea Party my foot.  Look at all those 65+ year old faces in that picture. You think if we tallied up how much in medicare that group consumes every year... it would add up to more of less then what they pay in taxes?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 3, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> I think Messy the racist and E the liar did.


Those crazy racist nazi white hood wearing old folks that clean up after themselves post rallies?
Boo


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 3, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Tea Party my foot.  Look at all those 65+ year old faces in that picture. You think if we tallied up how much in medicare that group consumes every year... it would add up to more of less then what they pay in taxes?


Yes, more or less.


----------



## tenacious (Sep 3, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yes, more or less.


Hmm.... my guess is that like old folks the world round they consume more then they pay. 

Taking this back to your original point.  If it comes to hardball, that group of moochers don't got the leverage to throw a tax revolution.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 3, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Those crazy racist nazi white hood wearing old folks that clean up after themselves post rallies?
> Boo


Messy and the old man, oh wait. The two old men really seem to be on edge latley. I think they are getting nervous about losing another election. And did you see Ratboys post about creepy uncle joe kicking booty... Doms gonna need to create a safe zone for these losers. Lolol!!!!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 3, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Messy and the old man, oh wait. The two old men really seem to be on edge latley. I think they are getting nervous about losing another election. And did you see Ratboys post about creepy uncle joe kicking booty... Doms gonna need to create a safe zone for these losers. Lolol!!!!


That would be terrific.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 3, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Hmm.... my guess is that like old folks the world round they consume more then they pay.


You must mean illegal aliens, not American citizens who have contributed most of their lives.


----------



## messy (Sep 3, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Would you consider Obamacare left wing? How about abortion, gun control and those dreamers? Have you read any of his books?
> What’s your deal dude?


Still nothing? 
Obamacare was not left wing at all. Great for insurance companies and drug companies. He was afraid to push single-payer, which would have been left-wing. 
He didn’t affect abortion policy. 
He did nothing to enhance federal gun control. 
The Dream Act didn’t pass. 
So I’m still waiting for you and Lion to tell me what he did that was so “left.”
Besides being black I mean, which made him a socialist as soon as he took office!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 4, 2019)

messy said:


> Still nothing?
> Obamacare was not left wing at all. Great for insurance companies and drug companies. He was afraid to push single-payer, which would have been left-wing.
> He didn’t affect abortion policy.
> He did nothing to enhance federal gun control.
> ...


You are correct, Obama did not accomplish anything while in office.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 4, 2019)

messy said:


> Still nothing?
> Obamacare was not left wing at all. Great for insurance companies and drug companies. He was afraid to push single-payer, which would have been left-wing.
> He didn’t affect abortion policy.
> He did nothing to enhance federal gun control.
> ...


All you have to do is read.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 4, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So you are contradicting yourself, like always.


So once again your comprehension isn't that of an adult.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 4, 2019)

messy said:


> Still nothing?
> Obamacare was not left wing at all. Great for insurance companies and drug companies. He was afraid to push single-payer, which would have been left-wing.
> He didn’t affect abortion policy.
> He did nothing to enhance federal gun control.
> ...


The dream act may not have passed, so Obama issued an executive order.
The government take over of health care, pushed through congress without a single Republican vote
The government take over and running of General Motors is as far left as Moscow ....


----------



## espola (Sep 4, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> The dream act may not have passed, so Obama issued an executive order.
> The government take over of health care, pushed through congress without a single Republican vote
> The government take over and running of General Motors is as far left as Moscow ....


That's an interesting description of the GM bailout.


----------



## messy (Sep 4, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> The dream act may not have passed, so Obama issued an executive order.
> The government take over of health care, pushed through congress without a single Republican vote
> The government take over and running of General Motors is as far left as Moscow ....


The bailouts weren’t Obama. They were Bush. Is that the most left thing you can think of? What the Republican president did?
But Obama was black, let’s not forget.


----------



## messy (Sep 4, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> All you have to do is read.
> View attachment 5304


Still nothing? He was black so he was a socialist. The Tea Party told you with signs at the very beginning of his administration. (Misspelled signs, but still...)


----------



## nononono (Sep 4, 2019)

espola said:


> That's an interesting description of the GM bailout.


*Truth Hurts ..........*

*Ford didn't take a Bailout " DID THEY ! ".......*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 4, 2019)

messy said:


> The bailouts weren’t Obama. They were Bush. Is that the most left thing you can think of? What the Republican president did?
> But Obama was black, let’s not forget.


Bush bailed out GM ?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 4, 2019)

messy said:


> Still nothing? He was black so he was a socialist. The Tea Party told you with signs at the very beginning of his administration. (Misspelled signs, but still...)


He's black?
I thought his mom was white. He's coffee with heavy cream.

You're posts make you look like you're about thirteen


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 4, 2019)

messy said:


> Still nothing? He was black so he was a socialist. The Tea Party told you with signs at the very beginning of his administration. (Misspelled signs, but still...)


Why not just take your favorite commie search engine and type in key words, " radical Obama administration policies"?
That should keep you busy for awhile.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 4, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> So once again your comprehension isn't that of an adult.


Again, when did the upturn in the economy start? Seems your timeline is skewed as is your defense for all things trump.


----------



## nononono (Sep 4, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:] [/QUOTE]


[QUOTE="Hüsker Dü said:


> Again, when did the upturn in the economy start?
> Seems your timeline is skewed as is your defense for all things trump.


*Soooo Husky Rat Poo Rodent, did you lose it in your diaper at :

A. Comprehension
or
B. Adult*

*My guess is A, you couldn't hold for five more words.*


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 4, 2019)

messy said:


> The bailouts weren’t Obama. They were Bush. Is that the most left thing you can think of? What the Republican president did?
> But Obama was black, let’s not forget.


More racism from you...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 4, 2019)

messy said:


> Still nothing? He was black so he was a socialist. The Tea Party told you with signs at the very beginning of his administration. (Misspelled signs, but still...)


Let’s  see them.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 4, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Bush bailed out GM ?


I bet it was bush that closed those thousands of dealerships too.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 4, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 4, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Idk... how much are we ringing up every year in debt?  I mean, given the size of the debts we're running I can't help but wonder if we shouldn't be running closer to 1% unemployment?  I mean you do still care about the deficit?  Guess all I'm really saying is it's kind of funny how you raked Obama over the coals for deficit spending, and are posting charts and graphs to defend Trump.


FRies U Grads crack me up.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 4, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Again, when did the upturn in the economy start?


When the tax payer started subsidizing his two terms with QE.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 4, 2019)

messy said:


> Still nothing?
> Obamacare was not left wing at all. Great for insurance companies and drug companies. He was afraid to push single-payer, which would have been left-wing.
> He didn’t affect abortion policy.
> He did nothing to enhance federal gun control.
> ...


QE is racist.


----------



## messy (Sep 4, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Let’s  see them.


https://mericamagazine.org/2015/09/27/get-a-brain-morans-the-meta-discourse-of-misspelled-tea-party-signs-arlynda-boyer/


----------



## messy (Sep 4, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Bush bailed out GM ?


Yup. Not news.

https://www.politico.com/story/2008/12/bush-announces-174-billion-auto-bailout-016740?paginate=false


----------



## messy (Sep 4, 2019)

Thank you all for confirming that you lack any basis to claim that Obama created left-wing policies. 
His color, to you, made him a socialist.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 4, 2019)

messy said:


> Yup. Not news.
> 
> https://www.politico.com/story/2008/12/bush-announces-174-billion-auto-bailout-016740?paginate=false


They got bailed out twice in three years?
Bush started the QE too.
Obama just took bad policy to a new level.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 4, 2019)

messy said:


> Thank you all for confirming that you lack any basis to claim that Obama created left-wing policies.
> His color, to you, made him a socialist.


What makes Bernie Sanders a socialist?
Is it his color too?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 4, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> They got bailed out twice in three years?
> Bush started the QE too.
> Obama just took bad policy to a new level.


Bush bailed them out and Obama strong armed GM to go with the program.
It was right at the transition between Presidents, so my recollection was a little fuzzy.
Still bad policy on both counts.
I do remember that Bush was QE1 and Obama was QE2 and 3.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 4, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I bet it was bush that closed those thousands of dealerships too.


Bush was not my favorite president, but I do put him ahead of Bush 1, Jimma, Obama and Slick Willie.


----------



## messy (Sep 4, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> They got bailed out twice in three years?
> Bush started the QE too.
> Obama just took bad policy to a new level.


Maybe. But he did  take us from a very deep recession to growth.


----------



## messy (Sep 4, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> What makes Bernie Sanders a socialist?
> Is it his color too?


Nope. It’s his policies. Make him a social Democrat. Maybe a socialist. He’s wayyy to the left of Obama. Anybody knows it if they listen and read policy...but I think Obama’s skin color got to you.
You know, of course, that in the civil rights era MLK and his followers were called communists. You know why, don’t you?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 4, 2019)

messy said:


> Nope. It’s his policies. Make him a social Democrat. Maybe a socialist. He’s wayyy to the left of Obama. Anybody knows it if they listen and read policy...but I think Obama’s skin color got to you.
> You know, of course, that in the civil rights era MLK and his followers were called communists. You know why, don’t you?


Obama was a "community organizer".

Code for- commie.

Do you think MLK had communist sympathies?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 4, 2019)

messy said:


> Maybe. But he did  take us from a very deep recession to growth.


No "he" did not.
The administration pumped billions into the stock market, and bailed out banks and government unions across the country.
Money borrowed and printed out of thin air.


----------



## espola (Sep 4, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> No "he" did not.
> The administration pumped billions into the stock market, and bailed out banks and government unions across the country.
> Money borrowed and printed out of thin air.


I haven't seen you act this butt-hurt in a long time.  Is it finally getting through to you what an embarrassment it is to be a public t-sucker?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 4, 2019)

messy said:


> https://mericamagazine.org/2015/09/27/get-a-brain-morans-the-meta-discourse-of-misspelled-tea-party-signs-arlynda-boyer/


Fake news.


----------



## messy (Sep 4, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> No "he" did not.
> The administration pumped billions into the stock market, and bailed out banks and government unions across the country.
> Money borrowed and printed out of thin air.


You know, as distinguished from all that other money, which is paper but really represents gold in Fort Knox. Right Ricky? You get your 1960 on, fella!


----------



## espola (Sep 4, 2019)

messy said:


> You know, as distinguished from all that other money, which is paper but really represents gold in Fort Knox. Right Ricky? You get your 1960 on, fella!


I have a genuine 1957 US $1 Silver Certificate at the bottom of the pile of foreign currencies I have picked up over the years (mostly from the left-over change my wife brings back from her trips).


----------



## messy (Sep 4, 2019)

espola said:


> I have a genuine 1957 US $1 Silver Certificate at the bottom of the pile of foreign currencies I have picked up over the years (mostly from the left-over change my wife brings back from her trips).


Or maybe he's mad because printing all that money made it valueless so we now have that ever-increasing inflationary spiral.


----------



## espola (Sep 4, 2019)

messy said:


> Or maybe he's mad because printing all that money made it valueless so we now have that ever-increasing inflationary spiral.


Inflation?  I remember when I got 25c/week allowance and that was good for a bottle of soda, a bag of chips, a chocolate bar, and some penny candies.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 5, 2019)

messy said:


> Maybe. But he did  take us from a very deep recession to growth.


The only thing he grew was his bank account and the debt.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 5, 2019)

September 5, 2019
*Bernie Sanders gives crying baby the heckler treatment*
By Monica Showalter


Socialists have never been particularly kind to children, and Democratic presidential candidate Bernie Sanders gives a good whiff of that callousness out on the campaign trail.

At a Sanders speaking appearance in New Hampshire, a baby burst out in a sudden peal of screeches, and Sanders, calmly, without missing a beat, pointed at the baby and said:

"Can we keep that down a little bit?" Washington Examiner tweeted the video:




Washington Examiner

✔@dcexaminer
https://twitter.com/dcexaminer/status/1169294385583939585

.@BernieSanders tells a crying baby to "keep that down a little bit."




393
10:01 AM - Sep 4, 2019
Twitter Ads info and privacy

357 people are talking about this





According to Splinter:

Speaking at a breakfast event in Epsom, NH, on Tuesday, video shows Sanders reiterating an attendee’s comment about having to cut his pills in half when he was briefly interrupted by the squeals of a child off camera.

Which raises questions about what kind of ego this guy has to think his own words are just so important that he can't show some consideration for a parent and an involuntarily crying baby, at a minimum, just pretending he doesn't hear them. A crying baby may be a challenge to him but it's always an even bigger challenge for a parent who must calm and comfort -- as well as endure brave nasty stares from outsiders.

Sanders apparently never spent any appreciable time with babies. He got his girlfriend pregnant in 1969 and declined to marry her, something that suggests he viewed the baby as an inconvenience. The rest of the kids he calls his own were stepchildren from his second wife's previous marriage, far from babyhood. Rest assured, he's not been around babies.

But even not being around babies isn't that great an excuse. Just how out of touch is this guy about human reality really? Telling a baby to shut up is insane, and not the least because the child doesn't understand spoken words. Sure, it's stressful, but he didn't sound stressed, he just pointed and commanded the baby as if he had a heckler coming at him. Up until now, nobody in politics -- or in any public speaking situation, has ever told a crying baby to shut up. It's not done. Is this Bernie's new barrier broken? Priests and rabbis undoubtedly deal with this during religious services all the time, and somehow they get through it with patience. The normal response for a public speaker in the face of a crying baby is to coo and perhaps make some droll humor until the child calms down. 

It's like he's never developed coping mechanisms. The poet Maya Angelou had an excellent suggestion for dealing with crying children in churches - to say 'let that child cry' because it's the baby's way to pray. It works. For me, when I hear I crying child, I focus on the mother (or father) trying to calm the baby, saying to myself: The mother will always win. The other thing I do is recall that I was once a baby, and surely did the same thing, so it all evens out. I don't point and yell at the baby and say 'keep that down a little.' Nobody does.

Sanders is on record is favoring payments for third world abortions and other anti-baby measures. According to Breitbart, he views population control -- and getting rid of all those crying babies -- as his vehicle for saving the earth, declaring himself 'courageous.' Any surprise he's all in for ordering babies to 'keep that down a little bit,' too?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 5, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> What makes Bernie Sanders a socialist?
> Is it his color too?


And this,
*Bernie: ‘Yes’ I’m Courageous Enough to Talk About Population Control*







Bernie: I Would Make Access to Abortion a ‘Key Feature’ to Solve Climate Change







HANNAH BLEAU4 Sep 20191,065
1:42
*Sen. Bernie Sanders (I-VT) told CNN’s climate change town hall attendees Wednesday night that he is willing to talk about population control, suggesting that abortion is key to addressing the climate crisis.*
“Human population growth has more than doubled in the last 50 years,” an attendee told Sanders, adding that the planet cannot sustain such growth.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 5, 2019)

messy said:


> Thank you all for confirming that you lack any basis to claim that Obama created left-wing policies.
> His color, to you, made him a socialist.


"His color, to you, made him a socialist" Perhaps the stupidest thing you've ever posted.
June 2009 is when GM filed for bankruptcy. BHO was sworn in in January 2009.


----------



## messy (Sep 5, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> "His color, to you, made him a socialist" Perhaps the stupidest thing you've ever posted.
> June 2009 is when GM filed for bankruptcy. BHO was sworn in in January 2009.


Not at all and you all have proven here that his color made him a socialist. They did the same exact thing with MLK.
The truth hurts, always, for you.
On December 19, George W. *Bush* announced that he had approved the *bailout* plan, which would give loans of $17.4 billion to U.S. automakers *GM* and Chrysler, stating that under present economic conditions, "allowing the U.S. auto industry to collapse is not a responsible course of action."


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 5, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> They got bailed out twice in three years?
> Bush started the QE too.
> Obama just took bad policy to a new level.


You know how lame ducks have the power to start QE.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 5, 2019)

messy said:


> Not at all and you all have proven here that his color made him a socialist. They did the same exact thing with MLK.
> The truth hurts, always, for you.
> On December 19, George W. *Bush* announced that he had approved the *bailout* plan, which would give loans of $17.4 billion to U.S. automakers *GM* and Chrysler, stating that under present economic conditions, "allowing the U.S. auto industry to collapse is not a responsible course of action."


Who is John Galt?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 5, 2019)

messy said:


> Not at all and you all have proven here that his color made him a socialist. They did the same exact thing with MLK.
> The truth hurts, always, for you.
> On December 19, George W. *Bush* announced that he had approved the *bailout* plan, which would give loans of $17.4 billion to U.S. automakers *GM* and Chrysler, stating that under present economic conditions, "allowing the U.S. auto industry to collapse is not a responsible course of action."


He, like always, has his own set of, "alternative facts" provided to him by the media outlets (sic) that he choses to believe 100% without research or thinking.


----------



## nononono (Sep 5, 2019)

messy said:


> Thank you all for confirming that you
> lack any basis to claim that Obama created left-wing policies.
> His color, to you, made him a socialist.



*Your President was a Communist.....oh and a Lesbian.*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 5, 2019)

messy said:


> Thank you all for confirming that you lack any basis to claim that Obama created left-wing policies.
> His color, to you, made him a socialist.


QE knows no color.  Unless your racist view is that a black president needed to have nearly 7 years of his two terms subsidized by the tax payer.


----------



## messy (Sep 5, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> QE knows no color.  Unless your racist view is that a black president needed to have nearly 7 years of his two terms subsidized by the tax payer.


Different conversation. 
If you called him a radical leftist, you meant black.
I don’t think you did. 
He was certainly far from a radical leftist.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 5, 2019)

messy said:


> Different conversation.
> If you called him a radical leftist, you meant black.
> I don’t think you did.
> He was certainly far from a radical leftist.


Like the current field of 2020 hopefuls


----------



## messy (Sep 6, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Like the current field of 2020 hopefuls


Yeah, Biden and Mayor Pete are real radical leftists...you idiot.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 6, 2019)

messy said:


> Yeah, Biden and Mayor Pete are real radical leftists...you idiot.


They just roll with what they are told . . . none of these nutters can distinguish one set of policies from another.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 6, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> "His color, to you, made him a socialist" Perhaps the stupidest thing you've ever posted.
> June 2009 is when GM filed for bankruptcy. BHO was sworn in in January 2009.


You have always stuck to the talking points you were given even years after they were shown to be BS. You are loyal, to a fault.


----------



## espola (Sep 6, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You have always stuck to the talking points you were given even years after they were shown to be BS. You are loyal, to a fault.


And then he denies it, and gets belligerent when people point out his hypocrisy.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 6, 2019)

messy said:


> Not at all and you all have proven here that his color made him a socialist. They did the same exact thing with MLK.
> The truth hurts, always, for you.
> On December 19, George W. *Bush* announced that he had approved the *bailout* plan, which would give loans of $17.4 billion to U.S. automakers *GM* and Chrysler, stating that under present economic conditions, "allowing the U.S. auto industry to collapse is not a responsible course of action."


The color issue is proven only in a fucked mind like yours or the mind of a simpleton.
Yes Bush working with the Obama transition team approved the bailout, then when Obama awarded the money he stipulated certain things like firing the CEO & the now discontinued Chevy Volt...
Obama took over GM and saved the UAW. Which was a large part of GM's problem and a huge contributor to the Obama campaign. 

from US News & World Report:
For Obama, the bailout of GM was an opportunity to suggest that government intervention in the private economy, if it's done right, can be a good thing and to present himself as a chief executive who cared, in contrast to the messaging flowing out of his campaign about his GOP opponent, former Massachusetts Gov. Mitt Romney.

But it turns out the American people may have been sold a bill of goods, that the so-called bailout of Chrysler and GM was more about saving the once all-powerful United Auto Workers' union than it was about bringing the companies back to profitability. It's a story that ranges from the slime to the ridiculous that should, as several recent news accounts suggest, be looked at more closely.

One is a story that ran in the October 14 edition of USA Today that said GM had "boosted prices of its redesigned 2014 full-size pickups $1,500 – enough to pay for a $1,500 rebate currently offered on most models." The scheme is so bizarre on its face that it sounds like it could only have sprung from the mind of one of the automakers' Washington overlords during the period immediately following the bailout.

from AP-CNBC
President Obama asserted unprecedented government control over the auto industry Monday, rejecting turnaround plans from* General Motors* and *Chrysler* and raising the prospect of controlled bankruptcy for either ailing auto giant.
In an extraordinary move, the administration forced the departure of Rick Wagoner as CEO of General Motors over the weekend, and implicit in Obama's remarks was that the government holds the ability to pull the plug on that company or Chrysler.
The Bush administration late last year approved $17 billion in federal funds to help GM and Chrysler survive. It also demanded both companies submit restructuring plans that the Obama administration would review.
Even as he pronounced their effort unsatisfactory, the president said the administration will offer General Motors "adequate working capital" over the next 60 days to produce a reorganization plan acceptable to the administration.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 6, 2019)

Feb 6, 2012, 02:16pm
*American Airlines Shows The Corruption Of Obama's GM Bailout*

The American Airlines bankruptcy reveals the scope of President Obama’s political payback to the UAW.  Unlike General Motors and Chrysler, American Airlines is undergoing a “normal” Chapter 11 bankruptcy according to the rule of established law. The GM (and Chrysler) bankruptcies of 2009 were directed by a White House task force that upended regular bankruptcy procedures. The White House objective was not to create a competitive new GM, but to get the best deal possible for the UAW and make GM a de facto “Government Motors.”

It’s not that the airline unions failed to deliver for Obama and the Democrats in 2008. The Airline Pilots Association contributed three quarters of a million dollars – small change compared to the UAW’s more than four million to Obama and the Democratic Party.  Apparently you have to pony up big to get a deal from Obama.

The White House Auto Task Force and its Czar spared UAW the dismay and outrage of renegotiated union pay scales, revised work rules, and loss of defined-benefit pensions that American Airlines union members face. American’s anticipated fifteen percent job loss is about the same as GM’s, but without a dime of taxpayer money. Obama did not save GM jobs, he saved UAW pay scales and pensions. UAW members left their jobs with a $25,000 new car and $20,000 cash. (Chrysler employees left with much more). Laid-off American Airlines pilots, mechanics and flight attendants will likely leave with little or nothing.

I can imagine the UAW’s unspoken message for the White House in June of 2009: “Mr. President, in a normal bankruptcy, we might end up with the same wages as those scabs at Toyota and Volkswagen in the South. The court might order cuts in our pensions. We gave you our money, and you protect us. You can claim you are doing it for the middle class. That story might sell.”

The UAW pension fund received 17.5 percent of the new GM. Shareholders were wiped out. Contrary to established law, the Treasury allowed the new GM to carry forward $50 billion of losses,  at an eventual taxpayer cost of  around $15 billion.

The courts had little choice but to approve the Treasury’s prepackaged reorganization plan.  After all, all the parties had signed off, whether under duress or not. The bankruptcy court must have marveled at the sweetheart deal for GM.
https://www.forbes.com/sites/paulroderickgregory/2012/02/06/american-airlines-shows-the-corruption-of-obamas-gm-bailout/#408f13fb5eb8


----------



## espola (Sep 6, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> The color issue is proven only in a fucked mind like yours or the mind of a simpleton.
> Yes Bush working with the Obama transition team approved the bailout, then when Obama awarded the money he stipulated certain things like firing the CEO & the now discontinued Chevy Volt...
> Obama took over GM and saved the UAW. Which was a large of GM's problem.
> 
> ...


So in your mind saving one of the largest capitalist institutions on Earth, eventually returning it to a healthy business position owned by private stockholders, makes him a socialist?  Please explain.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 6, 2019)

messy said:


> Yeah, Biden and Mayor Pete are real radical leftists...you idiot.


What makes them not radical leftist?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 6, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> They just roll with what they are told . . . none of these nutters can distinguish one set of policies from another.


If we rolled with what we were told, you and I would never disagree.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 6, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You have always stuck to the talking points you were given even years after they were shown to be BS. You are loyal, to a fault.


Still wearing the Mueller T-bag I see.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 6, 2019)

espola said:


> So in your mind saving one of the largest capitalist institutions on Earth, eventually returning it to a healthy business position owned by private stockholders, makes him a socialist?  Please explain.


What’s capitalist about a company that needs saving by other than bankruptcy filing?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 6, 2019)

espola said:


> So in your mind saving one of the largest capitalist institutions on Earth, eventually returning it to a healthy business position owned by private stockholders, makes him a socialist?  Please explain.


He/they, don't do explanations, they can't.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 6, 2019)

espola said:


> So in your mind saving one of the largest capitalist institutions on Earth, eventually returning it to a healthy business position owned by private stockholders, makes him a socialist?  Please explain.


You sound like Bush.  “I have abandoned free market principles to save the free market”


----------



## espola (Sep 6, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> What’s capitalist about a company that needs saving by other than bankruptcy filing?


Bankruptcy is a socialist institution in itself.  Should we bring back debtors' prisons?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 6, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He/they, don't do explanations, they can't.


Respond to your Dad’s justification of using non-investor tax payer money to bailout GM investor bad decisions.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 6, 2019)

espola said:


> Bankruptcy is a socialist institution in itself.  Should we bring back debtors' prisons?


Clueless.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 6, 2019)

messy said:


> Maybe. But he did  take us from a very deep recession to growth.


Yes, he grew the debt to twice what it was when he took office.  We all know how you like to think of your debt as it masquerades as an asset.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 6, 2019)

messy said:


> Nope. It’s his policies. Make him a social Democrat. Maybe a socialist. He’s wayyy to the left of Obama. Anybody knows it if they listen and read policy...but I think Obama’s skin color got to you.
> You know, of course, that in the civil rights era MLK and his followers were called communists. You know why, don’t you?


QE put Barry to the left of Bernie in both fiscal and Monetary policies.

As far as civil rights go, “If we wanted to be serious about evidence, we might compare where blacks stood a hundred years after the end of slavery  with where they stood after 30 years of the liberal welfare state.  In other words, we could compare hard evidence on the legacy of slavery’ with hard evidence on the legacy of liberals.” — Thomas Sowell, A Legacy of Liberalism, November 18, 2014


----------



## messy (Sep 6, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> QE put Barry to the left of Bernie in both fiscal and Monetary policies.
> 
> As far as civil rights go, “If we wanted to be serious about evidence, we might compare where blacks stood a hundred years after the end of slavery  with where they stood after 30 years of the liberal welfare state.  In other words, we could compare hard evidence on the legacy of slavery’ with hard evidence on the legacy of liberals.” — Thomas Sowell, A Legacy of Liberalism, November 18, 2014


What was the harm of quantitative easing when we were in a deep recession?


----------



## messy (Sep 6, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Yes, he grew the debt to twice what it was when he took office.  We all know how you like to think of your debt as it masquerades as an asset.


What do you mean?


----------



## messy (Sep 6, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> What’s capitalist about a company that needs saving by other than bankruptcy filing?


Even your questions are dumb. What’s a bankruptcy filing if not a government bailout? Like I always say, thank God you have a government job, because you wouldn’t cut it in the private sector.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 6, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> QE put Barry to the left of Bernie in both fiscal and Monetary policies.
> 
> As far as civil rights go, “If we wanted to be serious about evidence, we might compare where blacks stood a hundred years after the end of slavery  with where they stood after 30 years of the liberal welfare state.  In other words, we could compare hard evidence on the legacy of slavery’ with hard evidence on the legacy of liberals.” — Thomas Sowell, A Legacy of Liberalism, November 18, 2014


Now you're really gonna confuse them!


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 6, 2019)

messy said:


> Even your questions are dumb. What’s a bankruptcy filing if not a government bailout? Like I always say, thank God you have a government job, because you wouldn’t cut it in the private sector.


Figure out the duck curve yet smart guy?


----------



## messy (Sep 6, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Figure out the duck curve yet smart guy?


Says the idiot who implied on this forum that solar power isn’t safe because an installer hit a gas line and blew up a house.
You don’t deserve an answer because you’re not worthy of debate, numbnuts.


----------



## espola (Sep 6, 2019)

messy said:


> Says the idiot who implied on this forum that solar power isn’t safe because an installer hit a gas line and blew up a house.
> You don’t deserve an answer because you’re not worthy of debate, numbnuts.


Do you suppose that in his real life outside the friendly confines of our little group that no one knows he is that stupid?


----------



## tenacious (Sep 7, 2019)

messy said:


> Says the idiot who implied on this forum that solar power isn’t safe because an installer hit a gas line and blew up a house.
> You don’t deserve an answer because you’re not worthy of debate, numbnuts.


Once upon a time... there were actual smart republican's who used to post in here.  But then an angry orange cloud descended the land... and all the smart republicans ran away and hid.


----------



## tenacious (Sep 7, 2019)

espola said:


> Do you suppose that in his real life outside the friendly confines of our little group that no one knows he is that stupid?


Alright, got to credit this line to Noam Chomsky (paraphrasing)... but "I don't doubt the people around him believe him to be so, because if they thought otherwise they wouldn't have those jobs."


----------



## tenacious (Sep 7, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> QE put Barry to the left of Bernie in both fiscal and Monetary policies.
> 
> As far as civil rights go, “If we wanted to be serious about evidence, we might compare where blacks stood a hundred years after the end of slavery  with where they stood after 30 years of the liberal welfare state.  In other words, we could compare hard evidence on the legacy of slavery’ with hard evidence on the legacy of liberals.” — Thomas Sowell, A Legacy of Liberalism, November 18, 2014


Huh?  Obama (Barry) to the left of Bernie (Sanders)?  
I'm sure you'll have a one liner explanation, but certainly that's not my take.  I found Obama to be a pragmatic moderate. If anything, I thought he played it a bit too safe.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 7, 2019)

Religious pearls of wisdom from a cocksucker, nice.


*Buttigieg Draws On Bible, Suggests Unborn Babies Can Be Aborted Up Until Their First Breath*
September 6th, 2019
_





SOUTH BEND, INDIANA - JUNE 29: Democratic presidential candidate and South Bend, Indiana mayor Pete Buttigieg participates in a Peace Walk hosted by Christ Temple Apostolic Church on June 29, 2019 in South Bend, Indiana. The event was held as the funeral for Eric Logan was being held in nearby Mishawaka. Logan was shot and killed by South Bend Police Sgt. Ryan O'Neill who was investigating a report of car break-ins in the area. Logan was reported to be holding a knife when he was shot. The shooting caused outrage in the community and turmoil for Buttigieg as a mayor and as a candidate. “It’s a mess” said Buttigieg referring to the shooting during the presidential debate in Miami on Thursday. (Photo by Scott Olson/Getty Images)


Democratic presidential candidate Pete Buttigieg suggested Friday that unborn babies can be aborted up until they draw their first breath, saying parts of the Bible mention “how life begins with breath.”

The South Bend, Indiana, mayor spoke with “The Breakfast Club” on Friday morning about his comprehensive Douglass Plan, his thoughts on whether America is ready for a gay president, and whether black voters should vote for him.
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 7, 2019)

Queer Pete is gonna save us all,

*Pete Buttigieg Optimistic He Can Help Prevent Armageddon: ‘We Can’t Let That Happen’*





Sean Rayford/Getty Images
CHARLIE SPIERING6 Sep 201980
2:21
*Mayor Pete Buttigieg promised Friday to ward off Armageddon or any kind of spiritual “reckoning” between good and evil if elected president.*

Buttigieg discussed the future of the world doing an interview with ‘Charlamagne tha God’ of The Breakfast Club.

“I’m not a religious person, I’m a spiritual person, but I do believe that we are coming to that good vs. evil reckoning and I don’t know if there’s anything we can do about it,” Charlamagne said. “Call it Armageddon, call it what you want, I don’t know.”

Buttigieg said that it was up to Americans to decide whether or not they were going to change the downward trajectory of the country or watch it “go down the tubes.”

“I think we’re going to be here when it goes down the tubes,” Charlamagne said.

“No, we can’t let that happen! We can’t let that happen!” Buttigieg replied.

Buttigieg noted that America made it through the Civil War, World War II, and even it’s founding, which was never a sure thing despite all of the flaws and problems with America’s leaders.

“I don’t believe that the world is cut up into good people and bad people, I think we’ve all got the ability to a lot of good and bad things,” he said.

Buttigieg argued that it was essential to the future of the world to have a president with values.

“The president is the most visible person in the world and can bring things out of us, good things and bad things, and we need presidential leadership that brings out more of the good things,” he said.

He said that the global struggle lied in the individual fight between the appetites of humanity, and that more Americans needed to be inspired to greatness.

“I just think humanity is a mixed bag,” he said. “We are neither doomed to failure nor guaranteed to succeed, but the whole point of leadership is to tip it in the direction of succeeding.”

Charlamagne described President Donald Trump as from “the devil,” a characterization that Buttigieg did not dispute.

Instead, Buttigieg criticized Vice President Mike Pence for being the part of Christianity that believes in “rigid traditional sexual ethics.”

“That’s not how I come at Christianity,” he said. “But he does. And he thinks that this president ought to be the moral as well as the political leader of this country.”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 7, 2019)

*Charlamagne tha God: Pete Buttigieg in ‘Dream Selling Season’ with Black Agenda*





Screenshot
CHARLIE SPIERING6 Sep 201934
3:04
*Radio host Charlamagne tha God praised Pete Buttigieg for his agenda for black voters but cautioned that the mayor’s record fell short on many issues facing black residents in South Bend, Indiana.*

The South Bend mayor appeared on Charlamagne’s show The Breakfast Clubon Friday to discuss his agenda for black Americans.

Speaking about the interview to CNN, Charlamagne said that he liked what he heard from Buttigieg and said that his proposed agenda was actually better than proposals from 2020 black candidates in the field.

When asked if he believed Buttigieg, Charlamagne grew more cautious, reminding viewers that presidential candidates were in “dream selling season.”

“I’m just saying it sounds good, you know?” the radio host said. “He’s a politician at the end of the day, I don’t believe any of these things that they say.”


CNN

✔@CNN
https://twitter.com/CNN/status/1170060441030184961

"Mayor Pete has actually laid out an agenda specifically for black people...It's not one of these agendas where it's like, 'a rising tide lifts all boats.'"

Charlamagne Tha God praises Pete Buttigieg's "Douglass Plan," saying "it's not the greatest black agenda but it's good."




671
12:45 PM - Sep 6, 2019
Twitter Ads info and privacy

265 people are talking about this





He said that Buttigieg’s actions as mayor gave him pause, questioning the police shooting of a black man in South Bend and the mayor firing a black police chief and replacing him with a white one.

“Actions speak louder than words, you know, the only actions I have to go on is what you did as South Bend as mayor, if you didn’t do a lot for black people there, I don’t know what you’ll do at a national level,” he said. “But I’ll give you the benefit of the doubt.”

During the interview with Buttigieg, Charlamagne noted that black people in South Bend were worse off economically, in education, employment, and poverty.

“They say, as mayor, you haven’t focused on addressing those problems. Like, why didn’t you put that focus on those things?” he asked.

Buttigieg agreed that the numbers were true, but argued that he tried to fix it by working to support home repairs in poor communities and creating “community policing.”

“Policing has been a huge challenge for us. It’s been a huge racial challenge,” he said.


Buttigieg acknowledged that he had not fixed racial problems in South Bend, but said that he was learning as he campaigned for president.

“If I wanna earn and deserve to earn black support, then I’ve got to first of all talk about what we got right in South Bend, what we got wrong, and what we’ve learned from it, but also what we’re gonna do for the country,” he said.

Charlamagne also questioned Buttigieg for why fewer black police officers were in the police department under his administration.

“I’m not going to bullshit people, it’s a problem,” Buttigieg replied. “And I’m going to own the fact that we’re not where we want to be.”

Buttigieg said recruiting black police officers was more difficult after the riots in Ferguson, Missouri.

“It’s really important to have a department that reflects the community we serve,” he said. “It’s gotten harder over time, it
was hard to begin with, it’s definitely harder post-Ferguson.”

Charlamagne asked Buttigieg why he failed to hire a black police chief to replace the black police chief that he fired.

“You know, I would’ve loved if the right person had been black, but it just didn’t work out that way,” he replied. “I mean, I also got to find the right person for the job.”


----------



## espola (Sep 7, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Huh?  Obama (Barry) to the left of Bernie (Sanders)?
> I'm sure you'll have a one liner explanation, but certainly that's not my take.  I found Obama to be a pragmatic moderate. If anything, I thought he played it a bit too safe.


Izzy used to be one of the smarter guys here, or at least one of the best-informed.  He lost that sttus when some of his responses on financial matters ran afoul of obvious facts.


----------



## tenacious (Sep 7, 2019)

espola said:


> Izzy used to be one of the smarter guys here, or at least one of the best-informed.  He lost that sttus when some of his responses on financial matters ran afoul of obvious facts.


Hmm... I don't remember ever having informed conversations with bubs.  What topics did you two talk about?


----------



## espola (Sep 7, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Hmm... I don't remember ever having informed conversations with bubs.  What topics did you two talk about?


It was at least two system crashes ago, about VA stuff, and when I thought he had spent a full Navy career as a flightdeck ordnanceman.  He lost his rep when he couldn't follow the math on Fed overnight interest rates, and then confessed that he had gone Recruiter most of his career.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 7, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Once upon a time... there were actual smart republican's who used to post in here.  But then an angry orange cloud descended the land... and all the smart republicans ran away and hid.


So much for your nutter theory.


----------



## tenacious (Sep 7, 2019)

espola said:


> It was at least two system crashes ago, about VA stuff, and when I thought he had spent a full Navy career as a flightdeck ordnanceman.  He lost his rep when he couldn't follow the math on Fed overnight interest rates, and then confessed that he had gone Recruiter most of his career.


Right.  I do remember when he was more into talking up his military experience when he first started posting.


----------



## tenacious (Sep 7, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So much for your nutter theory.


How so?


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 7, 2019)

messy said:


> Says the idiot who implied on this forum that solar power isn’t safe because an installer hit a gas line and blew up a house.
> You don’t deserve an answer because you’re not worthy of debate, numbnuts.


Good lord are you stupid or what? I used to think you had half a brain.. or was that Wez or Legend? You have no clue what a duck curve is, do you? You like to ramble your ass off on every subject as if your an expert but your anything but. I never posted that it was unsafe did I Sunshine? Nope. You just like to read into things, implied or not.I can't help it that you have the reading comp of a first grader. Maybe I should dumb things down for you so you can follow along... what a dumbass.


----------



## messy (Sep 7, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Good lord are you stupid or what? I used to think you had half a brain.. or was that Wez or Legend? You have no clue what a duck curve is, do you? You like to ramble your ass off on every subject as if your an expert but your anything but. I never posted that it was unsafe did I Sunshine? Nope. You just like to read into things, implied or not.I can't help it that you have the reading comp of a first grader. Maybe I should dumb things down for you so you can follow along... what a dumbass.


Hey dummy, when I challenged one of you idiots for saying “if it works” about solar power, below was your response.
So stop being jealous of my income, go read a book and try not to be such an idiot.

Dude... I house blew up a few miles from me during a solar install. So yea, if it works.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 7, 2019)

espola said:


> Izzy used to be one of the smarter guys here, or at least one of the best-informed.  He lost that sttus when some of his responses on financial matters ran afoul of obvious facts.


That was two forums ago.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 7, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Right.  I do remember when he was more into talking up his military experience when he first started posting.


A regular Four Leaf Tayback


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 7, 2019)

messy said:


> What was the harm of quantitative easing when we were in a deep recession?


What’s wrong with a “deep recession”?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 7, 2019)

messy said:


> What do you mean?


Debts are not assets.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 7, 2019)

messy said:


> Even your questions are dumb. What’s a bankruptcy filing if not a government bailout? Like I always say, thank God you have a government job, because you wouldn’t cut it in the private sector.


Private sector is easy.  Been there done that.  Still do.  And just when I think you’re done with winning statements you come out with another about bankruptcy being a government bailout.  Fries U!  What a deal.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 7, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Now you're really gonna confuse them!


Now??????  Lol!  I’m afraid I can’t take credit for their confusion.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 7, 2019)

espola said:


> Do you suppose that in his real life outside the friendly confines of our little group that no one knows he is that stupid?


Tell us about how your FB friends tell you how smart you are.  Lol!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 7, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Once upon a time... there were actual smart republican's who used to post in here.  But then an angry orange cloud descended the land... and all the smart republicans ran away and hid.


That tenacious blue smear seems to have faded like a pair of hole-E jeans.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 7, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Huh?  Obama (Barry) to the left of Bernie (Sanders)?
> I'm sure you'll have a one liner explanation, but certainly that's not my take.  I found Obama to be a pragmatic moderate. If anything, I thought he played it a bit too safe.


Shocking!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 7, 2019)

espola said:


> Izzy used to be one of the smarter guys here, or at least one of the best-informed.  He lost that sttus when some of his responses on financial matters ran afoul of obvious facts.


Lol!


----------



## messy (Sep 7, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Private sector is easy.  Been there done that.  Still do.  And just when I think you’re done with winning statements you come out with another about bankruptcy being a government bailout.  Fries U!  What a deal.


Of course it is, dummy. Government prevents creditors from their right to collect debts so you can reorganize your business. That’s a bailout.


----------



## messy (Sep 7, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Debts are not assets.


Who said they were? You? Glad you’re clear now.


----------



## messy (Sep 7, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> That tenacious blue smear seems to have faded like a pair of hole-E jeans.


Blue wave in most recent election.
Most likely will continue in ‘20.
Does that mean you lose your federal paycheck, Dumb Iz? Or do new administrations not bother with that low in the bureaucracy? Hey you’re “deep state!”


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 7, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Hmm... I don't remember ever having informed conversations with bubs.  What topics did you two talk about?


The ones you were both uninformed about.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 7, 2019)

messy said:


> Who said they were? You? Glad you’re clear now.


Me too.  Now take that cape off.  You’re confusing me bailout boy.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 7, 2019)

messy said:


> Of course it is, dummy. Government prevents creditors from their right to collect debts so you can reorganize your business. That’s a bailout.


So the government takes out a sharpie and crosses off the creditors debt and the business goes on???  You truly are a spola.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 7, 2019)

messy said:


> Blue wave in most recent election.
> Most likely will continue in ‘20.
> Does that mean you lose your federal paycheck, Dumb Iz? Or do new administrations not bother with that low in the bureaucracy? Hey you’re “deep state!”


Predictions ehhh.  Fries U school of Stats, what a deal.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 7, 2019)

Interest rates are prices. They impart information. They tell a business person whether or not to undertake a certain capital investment. They measure financial risk. They translate the value of future cash flows into present-day dollars. Manipulate those prices — as central banks the world over compulsively do — and you distort information, therefore perception and judgment.

Interest rates ought to be discovered in the market, not administered from on high. They can’t do their essential work if someone, say a central bank, is muscling them around. Let’s get the central banks out of the business of using interest rates — and stock prices and exchange rates, too – as instruments of national policy. Today, investors live in a hall of mirrors: They don’t know which values are real and which are distorted by monetary manipulation. Market-determined rates will help restore clarity.--http://www.nationalreview.com/article/441128/james-grant-monetary-manipulation-must-end


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 7, 2019)

messy said:


> Hey dummy, when I challenged one of you idiots for saying “if it works” about solar power, below was your response.
> So stop being jealous of my income, go read a book and try not to be such an idiot.
> 
> Dude... I house blew up a few miles from me during a solar install. So yea, if it works.


You really are stupid, aren't you. No wonder the Dems lost... their voter base is filled with idiots like you


----------



## messy (Sep 7, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> You really are stupid, aren't you. No wonder the Dems lost... their voter base is filled with idiots like you


“Yeah man, believe me, I know solar power works. One blew up a house near me while being installed. Hell yeah it works. By the way I also know about the duck curve. Don’t tell me about solar power.”
Hahahahah!


----------



## messy (Sep 7, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> So the government takes out a sharpie and crosses off the creditors debt and the business goes on???  You truly are a spola.


Pretty much, or don’t you know? It’s called Chapter 11? Seems pretty socialist to me that the government can prevent people from collecting on business debts. Doesn’t ring a bell? You don’t know much, do you? Did you get fired from your last private sector job? I don’t expect you to answer. How about “laid off?”


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 7, 2019)

messy said:


> Pretty much, or don’t you know? It’s called Chapter 11? Seems pretty socialist to me that the government can prevent people from collecting on business debts. Doesn’t ring a bell? You don’t know much, do you? Did you get fired from your last private sector job? I don’t expect you to answer. How about “laid off?”


It is socialist if the government prevents people from collecting their debts.  Which they don’t do.  A reorganization of your business includes a reorganization of your debt...dummy.  That Fries U education is amazing.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 7, 2019)

messy said:


> Blue wave in most recent election.
> Most likely will continue in ‘20.
> Does that mean you lose your federal paycheck, Dumb Iz? Or do new administrations not bother with that low in the bureaucracy? Hey you’re “deep state!”


As deep as it gets.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 7, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> As deep as it gets.


Mole deep.


----------



## messy (Sep 7, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> It is socialist if the government prevents people from collecting their debts.  Which they don’t do.  A reorganization of your business includes a reorganization of your debt...dummy.  That Fries U education is amazing.


Except they do, ekonimokL geenouis. The court decides who gets paid, if they get paid and when and also supervises the business operations. The court, son, is an arm of the government. So, in effect, the government is the boss of the business and that is what dumb people like you call socialism.


----------



## messy (Sep 7, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Interest rates are prices. They impart information. They tell a business person whether or not to undertake a certain capital investment. They measure financial risk. They translate the value of future cash flows into present-day dollars. Manipulate those prices — as central banks the world over compulsively do — and you distort information, therefore perception and judgment.
> 
> Interest rates ought to be discovered in the market, not administered from on high. They can’t do their essential work if someone, say a central bank, is muscling them around. Let’s get the central banks out of the business of using interest rates — and stock prices and exchange rates, too – as instruments of national policy. Today, investors live in a hall of mirrors: They don’t know which values are real and which are distorted by monetary manipulation. Market-determined rates will help restore clarity.--http://www.nationalreview.com/article/441128/james-grant-monetary-manipulation-must-end


Hey is that a handout from your Liberty U online extension class? LOL!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 7, 2019)

messy said:


> Hey is that a handout from your Liberty U online extension class? LOL!


It was linked for you, son of e reader.  U won’t find that knd of knowledge at Fries.edu.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 7, 2019)

messy said:


> Except they do, ekonimokL geenouis. The court decides who gets paid, if they get paid and when and also supervises the business operations. The court, son, is an arm of the government. So, in effect, the government is the boss of the business and that is what dumb people like you call socialism.


You just contradicted yourself by explaining the diff between bailouts and bankruptcy while obviously not knowing that you did.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 7, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> It is socialist if the government prevents people from collecting their debts.  Which they don’t do.  A reorganization of your business includes a reorganization of your debt...dummy.  That Fries U education is amazing.


Plenty of dummies on the left.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 7, 2019)

tenacious said:


> How so?


You are the madnutter.


----------



## tenacious (Sep 7, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> The ones you were both uninformed about.


Hysterical.  It is really fascinating to me how blind some people are when it comes to any sort of self reflection. Right bubs?


----------



## tenacious (Sep 7, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are the madnutter.


I like the way Lewis Carol wrote it better.  “You're mad, bonkers, completely off your head. But I'll tell you a secret. All the best people are.”


----------



## tenacious (Sep 7, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> That tenacious blue smear seems to have faded like a pair of hole-E jeans.


Huh?  Blue smear?  Your analogy game needs a bit of work.  Everyone got "and orange angry cloud descended"... but blue smear?  It doesn't make any sense yo.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 7, 2019)

messy said:


> “Yeah man, believe me, I know solar power works. One blew up a house near me while being installed. Hell yeah it works. By the way I also know about the duck curve. Don’t tell me about solar power.”
> Hahahahah!


 Who are you quoting there... Espola?

But keep trying Sunshine... I love watching you have a meltdown. Again... you really are a dummy!!


----------



## espola (Sep 7, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Who are you quoting there... Espola?
> 
> But keep trying Sunshine... I love watching you have a meltdown. Again... you really are a dummy!!


You're not very good at this.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 7, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Hysterical.  It is really fascinating to me how blind some people are when it comes to any sort of self reflection. Right bubs?


Absolutely!  Lol!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 7, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Huh?  Blue smear?  Your analogy game needs a bit of work.  Everyone got "and orange angry cloud descended"... but blue smear?  It doesn't make any sense yo.





tenacious said:


> Hysterical.  It is really fascinating to me how blind some people are when it comes to any sort of self reflection. Right bubs?


Lol!!


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 7, 2019)

espola said:


> You're not very good at this.


All I have to be is better then you and the lunatic left on here... and that's way too easy. Please pick up your game because you're boring me.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 7, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Lol!!


These guy's have lost it. Some of them had game but since Trumps victory they can't seem to get out of their own way. It's comical and sad at the same time...


----------



## messy (Sep 7, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You just contradicted yourself by explaining the diff between bailouts and bankruptcy while obviously not knowing that you did.


Struggling now, aren’t you. In bankruptcy, the court decides if and when a creditor gets paid. Not the creditor and not the business.
The court is the government. See how that works? But you’ve already shown us that no, you don’t.
Btw, I notice you didn’t answer my question about your last private sector job. What was it? Were you fired? I know from here that you’re incapable of learning and most of what you think you know comes from YouTube and is wrong...so I’m guessing private sector didn’t work out for you. 
It’s ok, we have a beneficent federal government.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 7, 2019)

messy said:


> Struggling now, aren’t you. In bankruptcy, the court decides if and when a creditor gets paid. Not the creditor and not the business.
> The court is the government. See how that works? But you’ve already shown us that no, you don’t.
> Btw, I notice you didn’t answer my question about your last private sector job. What was it? Were you fired? I know from here that you’re incapable of learning and most of what you think you know comes from YouTube and is wrong...so I’m guessing private sector didn’t work out for you.
> It’s ok, we have a beneficent federal government.


Lol!  Where was that court when the banks got bailed out?


----------



## messy (Sep 7, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Lol!  Where was that court when the banks got bailed out?


I was explaining bankruptcy to you. How the government interferes with creditors’ rights and becomes the CEO of companies. See how that works? Still no, huh?


----------



## messy (Sep 7, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Who are you quoting there... Espola?
> 
> But keep trying Sunshine... I love watching you have a meltdown. Again... you really are a dummy!!


Tell us the one about how you know solar power works, like the time a house blew up when it was being installed. Hahahaha!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 7, 2019)

messy said:


> I was explaining bankruptcy to you. How the government interferes with creditors’ rights and becomes the CEO of companies. See how that works? Still no, huh?


No I get it.  I just never saw Jamie Dimon nor Lloyd Blankfein relinquish their CEO positions.  You know?  Assuming Bankruptcy and Bailouts are the same thing?


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 7, 2019)

messy said:


> Tell us the one about how you know solar power works, like the time a house blew up when it was being installed. Hahahaha!


Just because you're an idiot and don't follow current events doesn't make it my fault Sunshine. Maybe if you pulled your head out of your ass, or your Dad-Es ass, you would know what's going on. When you keep trying or saying the same thing over and over is when I know you're  frustrated and don't have an answer. You do it all the time Sunshine... lol dude! 

You're not very bright, are you...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 7, 2019)

messy said:


> Tell us the one about how you know solar power works, like the time a house blew up when it was being installed. Hahahaha!


Funny how these loons stick to their ignorance.


----------



## messy (Sep 7, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> No I get it.  I just never saw Jamie Dimon nor Lloyd Blankfein relinquish their CEO positions.  You know?  Assuming Bankruptcy and Bailouts are the same thing?


Socialism, right? Isn’t that it?


----------



## messy (Sep 7, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Just because you're an idiot and don't follow current events doesn't make it my fault Sunshine. Maybe if you pulled your head out of your ass, or your Dad-Es ass, you would know what's going on. When you keep trying or saying the same thing over and over is when I know you're  frustrated and don't have an answer. You do it all the time Sunshine... lol dude!
> 
> You're not very bright, are you...


While you tell me about solar power I would also like you to elaborate on my fake income.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 7, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Funny how these loons stick to their ignorance.


Hey Pussy boy... did you grow a pair yet? Your boy Wezssy is the ignoramus so maybe you can teach him how to be more attentive to current events..


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 7, 2019)

messy said:


> While you tell me about solar power I would also like you to elaborate on my fake income.


Duck curve Wez, duck curve. Your about as clueless as they come Sunshine..


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 7, 2019)

messy said:


> Socialism, right? Isn’t that it?


One is, one isn’t.  One facilitates reorganization of debt between creditors and debtors only per contract.  The other employs an oblivious third party tax payer to pay off the debtors obligations to creditors.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 7, 2019)

messy said:


> While you tell me about solar power I would also like you to elaborate on my fake income.


Why?


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 7, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Why?


I'm sitting here, enjoying an adult beverage with my oldest. He keeps asking me whats so funny because I'm laughing so much at Messy and his inane post. I finally give my phone to my kid and he starts to read the thread... now he's laughing too. He's saying no way Messy is a real person but if he is we should lay off of him because it might cause him mental harm. I'm gonna start doing screennshots of Wezessy and his post...


----------



## messy (Sep 7, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> One is, one isn’t.  One facilitates reorganization of debt between creditors and debtors only per contract.  The other employs an oblivious third party tax payer to pay off the debtors obligations to creditors.


Not per contract, you fool. The government takes over. It’s the federal bankruptcy court running things. You really don’t know, do you?


----------



## messy (Sep 7, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> I'm sitting here, enjoying an adult beverage with my oldest. He keeps asking me whats so funny because I'm laughing so much at Messy and his inane post. I finally give my phone to my kid and he starts to read the thread... now he's laughing too. He's saying no way Messy is a real person but if he is we should lay off of him because it might cause him mental harm. I'm gonna start doing screennshots of Wezessy and his post...


Tell him the one about you knowing solar power works because you saw a house blow up when one was being installed. Do you have that post to show him? Made you the laughingstock of the forum.


----------



## messy (Sep 7, 2019)

messy said:


> Tell him the one about you knowing solar power works because you saw a house blow up when one was being installed. Do you have that post to show him? Made you the laughingstock of the forum.


Then show him the ones about how my income is “fake.”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 7, 2019)

*Mayor Pete Uses The Bible To Redefine When Life Begins And Now His Family Wants Him To Repent*
Beth Baumann | Sep 07, 2019 1:52 PM





_Source: AP Photo/Michael Conroy_

South Bend, Indiana Mayor turned 2020 presidential candidate Pete Buttigieg used the Bible to explain why he believes life doesn't begin until a baby takes his or her first breath. 

"Right now they hold everyone in line to this kind of piece of doctrine about abortion, which is obviously a tough issue for a lot of people to think through. Then again, you know, there's a lot of parts of the Bible which talk about how life begins with breath," Buttiegeg explained during an interview with The Breakfast Club. "And even so, that's something that we can interpret differently."

"I'm pro-choice," host Charlamagne tha God replied.

"Me too," Buttigieg replied. "But I think no matter where you think about the kind of cosmic question about where live begins, most Americans can get on board with the idea of 'Alright. I might draw the line here. You might draw the line there but most importantly, the person who should be drawling the line is the woman making the decision.'"

"Absolutely. And I think that if you're a man who is against abortion you haven't gotten the wrong woman pregnant," Charlamagne tha God replied.

"I mean-" Buttigieg said with an awkward laugh and shrug.

"I'm just saying... I've had a few slip ups. A few," the radio host explained. 

Now, Buttigieg's brother-in-law, Pastor Rhyan Glezman, wants the presidential candidate to repent.

"I feel a sense of responsibility and stewardship of my faith to stand up and say something, to say, 'No, that's not true,'" Glezman told the _Washington Examiner_. "God places a very high value on all human life. Everyone is created fearfully and wonderfully in the image of God with intrinsic value. That doesn't start at the first breath, it starts when we enter our mother's womb."

According to Glezman it's "outrageous" for Buttigieg to defend abortion up until the point of birth.

"If we're going to say we're for all people and we love all people, but we don't value human life in the womb, that's being a hypocrite. You're hypocritical if you don't stand up for all life. So that's why I'm speaking out," Glezman explained. "This isn't a little issue, especially when we're talking about life. This is not just a political conversation. We're talking about human life. These are human beings." 

What's interesting, however, is Glezman's take on his brother-in-law. He believes Buttigieg is continually using Christian faith to defend his liberal policies as a way of "appealing to the evangelical community."

"When I look at every single one of them, their policies, their beliefs, it's very anti-American. It's very anti-life. It's very anti-God," Glezman said of the 2020 Democratic field. "They all have the same rhetoric, and that's the path they're deciding to go down. You see it right down the board. I don't understand why a Democrat can't come out and say, 'I believe life in the womb is valuable.'"

The pastor believes Buttigieg is "a modern-day Pharisee."

"Buttigieg is a person who's making up their own rules and regulations and, basically, if we don't celebrate and endorse their interpretation of Scripture, our religion is fallible. And that's just not true," Glezman said.

Glezman hopes the presidential hopeful will repent.

"...he'd repent from teaching these false claims of Christianity; that he would just have an absolute encounter with God," the pastor said. "Anyone who makes those claims, anyone who's going to weaponize the [Bible] in that way, I would say to anyone that you need to repent. This is leading people astray and it's very, very dangerous."


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 7, 2019)

messy said:


> Tell him the one about you knowing solar power works because you saw a house blow up when one was being installed. Do you have that post to show him? Made you the laughingstock of the forum.


 Desperation really is a good look for you... you should get a job at Disneyland telling Tall Tales. Face it loser your credibility is shot, well what little you had Sunshine.

And yea, he was reading your post, your lack of comprehension, your desperation and your lack of cognitive reasoning. I actually told him that you weren't always this stupid but lost your mind after Trump broke your heart... look at it this way. He will be telling his buddies all about this idiot named Messy, Legend, Wez... you'll be famous!!


----------



## espola (Sep 7, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Desperation really is a good look for you... you should get a job at Disneyland telling Tall Tales. Face it loser your credibility is shot, well what little you had Sunshine.
> 
> And yea, he was reading your post, your lack of comprehension, your desperation and your lack of cognitive reasoning. I actually told him that you weren't always this stupid but lost your mind after Trump broke your heart... look at it this way. He will be telling his buddies all about this idiot named Messy, Legend, Wez... you'll be famous!!


Pitiful.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 7, 2019)

messy said:


> Not per contract, you fool. The government takes over. It’s the federal bankruptcy court running things. You really don’t know, do you?


Lol!  Why does bankruptcy or gov't bailouts exist if not for breach of contract?


----------



## messy (Sep 8, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Lol!  Why does bankruptcy or gov't bailouts exist if not for breach of contract?


You said the reorganization of debt is "per contract," when it isn't a voluntary agreement between two parties. It's per court. You just don't know this stuff. Read.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 8, 2019)

messy said:


> You said the reorganization of debt is "per contract," when it isn't a voluntary agreement between two parties. It's per court. You just don't know this stuff. Read.


Of course I do.  You think both are the same.  They are not.


----------



## tenacious (Sep 8, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Of course I do.  You think both are the same.  They are not.


Of course you do?  Someone else is writing your posts then... because have read them, it sure didn't sound like you thought that until just a moment ago.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 8, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Of course you do?  Someone else is writing your posts then... because have read them, it sure didn't sound like you thought that until just a moment ago.


Two system crashes ago, you had and still have a reading comprehension problem.  If you even read at all.  You raised the triplets the same way.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 8, 2019)

tenacious said:


> Of course you do?  Someone else is writing your posts then... because have read them, it sure didn't sound like you thought that until just a moment ago.


Lol!!  Now you’re running away from your consistent ignorance regarding finances.  Making your papa proud.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 8, 2019)

There is in all of us a strong disposition to believe that anything lawful is also legitimate. This belief is so widespread that many persons have erroneously held that things are "just" because laws make them so. Thus in order to make plunder appear just and sacred to many consciences, it is only necessary for the law to decree and sanction it.--*Frederic Bastiat writing on government-sanctioned counterfeiting: 1. government paper money and fractional reserve banking.*


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 8, 2019)

espola said:


> Pitiful.


I know... you wanted me to tell my son all about your delusional post as well. We get it, you're jealous of all attention Messy is getting and his new fame. But honestly E, your not worth the attention...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 8, 2019)

messy said:


> Then show him the ones about how my income is “fake.”


Fake as Obama’s papers.


----------



## messy (Sep 8, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Fake as Obama’s papers.


Correct.


----------



## messy (Sep 8, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> I know... you wanted me to tell my son all about your delusional post as well. We get it, you're jealous of all attention Messy is getting and his new fame. But honestly E, your not worth the attention...


Yeah E, “your” not worth it.
Hahaha!


----------



## messy (Sep 8, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Of course I do.  You think both are the same.  They are not.


Nope, you don’t understand.
For one, a bankruptcy reorganization is not via a contractual re-structuring of debt, suggesting two parties voluntarily coming to agreement. The government (via court) is supervising the reorganization. 
But whenever you opine on money or finance, you’re always wrong. This is no different.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 8, 2019)

messy said:


> Tell him the one about you knowing solar power works because you saw a house blow up when one was being installed. Do you have that post to show him? Made you the laughingstock of the forum.


You’re pretty damn tough to beat though.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 8, 2019)

messy said:


> Nope, you don’t understand.
> For one, a bankruptcy reorganization is not via a contractual re-structuring of debt, suggesting two parties voluntarily coming to agreement. The government (via court) is supervising the reorganization.
> But whenever you opine on money or finance, you’re always wrong. This is no different.


So the government leaves their full time government job to run the bankrupt  business like they did when Trump filed for bankruptcy?  Hence it wasn’t Trumps fault that his bankrupt business failed but rather the government for not reviving those failed business’s.  I love your rambling.  Truly.  You should stop reading and posting for messy.


----------



## espola (Sep 8, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> I know... you wanted me to tell my son all about your delusional post as well. We get it, you're jealous of all attention Messy is getting and his new fame. But honestly E, your not worth the attention...


Be sure to show him your urinal poll posts (and my responses).


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 8, 2019)

messy said:


> Yeah E, “your” not worth it.
> Hahaha!


Ouch... got me grammar Nazi!


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 8, 2019)

espola said:


> Be sure to show him your urinal poll posts (and my responses).


You're right (better Wez?) I should. It will show what a liar you are, but like I said, you're (hi Messy) not worth it.


----------



## espola (Sep 8, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> You're right (better Wez?) I should. It will show what a liar you are, but like I said, you're (hi Messy) not worth it.


I told you already that when you tell lies about a person, that person knows for certain that you are a liar.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 8, 2019)

messy said:


> Struggling now, aren’t you. In bankruptcy, the court decides if and when a creditor gets paid. Not the creditor and not the business.
> The court is the government. See how that works? But you’ve already shown us that no, you don’t.
> Btw, I notice you didn’t answer my question about your last private sector job. What was it? Were you fired? I know from here that you’re incapable of learning and most of what you think you know comes from YouTube and is wrong...so I’m guessing private sector didn’t work out for you.
> It’s ok, we have a beneficent federal government.





Bruddah IZ said:


> Lol!  Where was that court when the banks got bailed out?


Did the bankruptcy court decide to bail out the banks, AIG, and the foreign banks that held MBS’s.?


----------



## messy (Sep 8, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You’re pretty damn tough to beat though.


You mean dealing with the likes of you and Multi? No shit.


----------



## messy (Sep 8, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Did the bankruptcy court decide to bail out the banks, AIG, and the foreign banks that held MBS’s.?


The other two branches of government did that,   not the judicial branch.
Bipartisan effort.
Socialism for the rich.  Just likes Trump and bankruptcy.
Still having trouble comparing and contrasting these concepts, aren’t you? I know, big fella, they’re not on your nutjob YouTube sites...


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 8, 2019)

espola said:


> I told you already that when you tell lies about a person, that person knows for certain that you are a liar.


I know I know... that's why you're known as the forum liar. But it looks like Messy might be challenging you for the title.

Better step up your game!


----------



## messy (Sep 8, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> I know I know... that's why you're known as the forum liar. But it looks like Messy might be challenging you for the title.
> 
> Better step up your game!


Poor multi. He and his brother Iz are getting hammered and so he just decides to call people liars with absolutely zero basis.
Nice try, chump!


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 8, 2019)

messy said:


> Poor multi. He and his brother Iz are getting hammered and so he just decides to call people liars with absolutely zero basis.
> Nice try, chump!


You are more entertaining than espola.
You should have your own "neighborhood".


----------



## espola (Sep 8, 2019)

messy said:


> Poor multi. He and his brother Iz are getting hammered and so he just decides to call people liars with absolutely zero basis.
> Nice try, chump!


As I said...


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 8, 2019)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 8, 2019)

espola said:


> As I said...


I love how you people just stroke each other post after post and think it somehow makes you right.
Its hilarious.


----------



## espola (Sep 8, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I love how you people just stroke each other post after post and think it somehow makes you right.
> Its hilarious.


What did I get wrong?


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 8, 2019)

messy said:


> Poor multi. He and his brother Iz are getting hammered and so he just decides to call people liars with absolutely zero basis.
> Nice try, chump!


Why don't you ask Espola about" Pink Peppercorns" or " Church groups and Yosemite Waterfalls". One of the great things about having a kid who is tech savvy is they show you really cool things... I'm glad to see you're aligning yourself with this creep Espola.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 8, 2019)

messy said:


> Poor multi. He and his brother Iz are getting hammered and so he just decides to call people liars with absolutely zero basis.
> Nice try, chump!


Some things never change . . . they cling to their ignorance.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 8, 2019)

espola said:


> What did I get wrong?


Soon enough.. just gonna take some time.

"Cloud Storage"  do you recall posting about that? How about "Quinn & McFadden Article" ?
 Any of those ring a bell? Hmmm.. maybe "Pink Peppercorns " or "Church groups and Yosemite Waterfalls " is more your style.

But there is this one that caught my eye....


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 8, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Some things never change . . . they cling to their ignorance.


No worries "Rat Patrol" I recall you being in denial about one of your own post as well...


----------



## espola (Sep 8, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Why don't you ask Espola about" Pink Peppercorns" or " Church groups and Yosemite Waterfalls". One of the great things about having a kid who is tech savvy is they show you really cool things... I'm glad to see you're aligning yourself with this creep Espola.


Three hikers from the same church outing group went over Vernal Falls in Yosemite together some years ago, back in the time when my daughter and I were attempting to climb up the Half Dome cables.

https://www.nbcbayarea.com/news/local/Hiker-Swept-Over-Vernal-Falls-Report-125848553.html

We eventually made it - here is a picture of me on top after lunch and a nap under that tree on the right (the biggest tree up there) late August 2011 --







By "pink peppercorns" do you mean the berries from Brazilian pepper trees?

Why are those topics of interest in this discussion?


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 8, 2019)

espola said:


> Three hikers from the same church outing group went over Vernal Falls in Yosemite together some years ago, back in the time when my daughter and I were attempting to climb up the Half Dome cables.
> 
> https://www.nbcbayarea.com/news/local/Hiker-Swept-Over-Vernal-Falls-Report-125848553.html
> 
> ...


You posted about the Pink Peppercorns, not me.


----------



## espola (Sep 8, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> You posted about the Pink Peppercorns, not me.


That's possible - we had a pepper tree in our backyard in Poway, and I collected and dried some of the berries one year.  I found opinions divided on their edibility so we just kept a jar of them as a decorative item.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 8, 2019)

espola said:


> That's possible - we had a pepper tree in our backyard in Poway, and I collected and dried some of the berries one year.  I found opinions divided on their edibility so we just kept a jar of them as a decorative item.


Maybe a better question would be is how I'm able to see your post from 2012...

It's actually kinda cool reading some of the old posters. Forgot about some of them (Boxwood, Pepsi, Zoro, I was only acting, GrampaDuck, JackZ, AZZURRI, BTF) and the Bruinkicker thread.... 

We'll see who the real liar is. There is a lot to go through, starting in 05, but I'll find it. Might take a while but it just gives you more time to double, triple down on your denials and lies. Unless you want to come clean now? An apology from you and I might not go to hard on you, but I'm betting you're gonna go into major denial mode again. 

This is a one time deal.


----------



## espola (Sep 8, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Maybe a better question would be is how I'm able to see your post from 2012...
> 
> It's actually kinda cool reading some of the old posters. Forgot about some of them (Boxwood, Pepsi, Zoro, I was only acting, GrampaDuck, JackZ, AZZURRI, BTF) and the Bruinkicker thread....
> 
> ...


What denials and lies?


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 8, 2019)

espola said:


> What denials and lies?


Got it.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 8, 2019)

messy said:


> The other two branches of government did that,   not the judicial branch.
> Bipartisan effort.
> Socialism for the rich.  Just likes Trump and bankruptcy.
> Still having trouble comparing and contrasting these concepts, aren’t you? I know, big fella, they’re not on your nutjob YouTube sites...


Lmao!  You seem to get how they’re different and then you  do an about face to say  they are the same because of Trump.  Fries U!  What a deal.


----------



## espola (Sep 8, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Got it.


Ah, the good old days, like this --

https://web.archive.org/web/20060110165708/http://www.socalsoccer.com/forum/


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 9, 2019)

espola said:


> What denials and lies?


None of course, it's just that nutters are unable to see past their own personal milieu. Just add fear and you describe the nutter. Denial, fear and lies is the recipe for a t-swallowing nutter.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 9, 2019)

espola said:


> Ah, the good old days, like this --
> 
> https://web.archive.org/web/20060110165708/http://www.socalsoccer.com/forum/


Not that far back E... you needed time to become the liar you are today.


----------



## espola (Sep 9, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Not that far back E... you needed time to become the liar you are today.


As best as I can remember, the first time anyone on the forum predecessors got upset about my honesty was 2008, when I wrote up a humorous story about referees at National Cup in Lancaster ejecting the wrong parent.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 9, 2019)

espola said:


> As best as I can remember, the first time anyone on the forum predecessors got upset about my honesty was 2008, when I wrote up a humorous story about referees at National Cup in Lancaster ejecting the wrong parent.


Sounds about right... eleven years to become the person you are today.


----------



## messy (Sep 9, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Lmao!  You seem to get how they’re different and then you  do an about face to say  they are the same because of Trump.  Fries U!  What a deal.


Very simple. Trump was  assisted several times by judicial bailouts aka bankruptcy and banks and GM were assisted by congressional/presidential bailouts. Those are facts. Keep struggling.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 9, 2019)

espola said:


> So in your mind saving one of the largest capitalist institutions on Earth, eventually returning it to a healthy business position owned by private stockholders, makes him a socialist?  Please explain.


I have no problem saving GM.
The government take over by the Obama administration was as socialist as the politboro.
If GM had restructured in court, the UAW would no longer be in existence.
Obama didn't take over Solyndra and return it to a healthy business position.....


----------



## messy (Sep 9, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> I have no problem saving GM.
> The government take over by the Obama administration was as socialist as the politboro.
> If GM had restructured in court, the UAW would no longer be in existence.
> Obama didn't take over Solyndra and return it to a healthy business position.....


Nice try, Lion!

On December 19, 2008, a week after Republicans in the Senate had killed a bailout bill proposed by Democrats, saying it didn’t impose big enough wage cuts on the U.A.W., Bush unilaterally agreed to lend $17.4 billion of taxpayers’ money to General Motors and Chrysler, of which $13.4 billion was to be extended immediately. He had to twist the law to get the money. Deprived of congressional funding, he diverted cash from the loathed _TARP_ program, which Congress had already passed, but which was supposed to be restricted to rescuing the banks. “I didn’t want there to twenty-one-per-cent unemployment,” he said to a meeting of the National Automobile Dealers Association in Las Vegas last month, explaining why he acted as he did. “I didn’t want history to look back and say, ‘Bush could have done something but chose not to do it.’ ”


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 9, 2019)

messy said:


> Very simple. Trump was  assisted several times by judicial bailouts aka bankruptcy and banks and GM were assisted by congressional/presidential bailouts. Those are facts. Keep struggling.


Floundering.  LMAO!!  Fries U!!  What a deal.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 9, 2019)

messy said:


> Nice try, Lion!
> 
> On December 19, 2008, a week after Republicans in the Senate had killed a bailout bill proposed by Democrats, saying it didn’t impose big enough wage cuts on the U.A.W., Bush unilaterally agreed to lend $17.4 billion of taxpayers’ money to General Motors and Chrysler, of which $13.4 billion was to be extended immediately. He had to twist the law to get the money. Deprived of congressional funding, he diverted cash from the loathed _TARP_ program, which Congress had already passed, but which was supposed to be restricted to rescuing the banks. “I didn’t want there to twenty-one-per-cent unemployment,” he said to a meeting of the National Automobile Dealers Association in Las Vegas last month, explaining why he acted as he did. “I didn’t want history to look back and say, ‘Bush could have done something but chose not to do it.’ ”


I can't help it if you choose to skip posts that prove you wrong...nice try indeed.
Let me repeat from page 128 of this thread.

Yes Bush working with the Obama transition team approved the bailout, then when Obama awarded the money he stipulated certain things like firing the CEO & the now discontinued Chevy Volt...
Obama took over GM and saved the UAW. Which was a large part of GM's problem and a huge contributor to the Obama campaign.

from* US News & World Report*:
For Obama, the bailout of GM was an opportunity to suggest that government intervention in the private economy, if it's done right, can be a good thing and to present himself as a chief executive who cared, in contrast to the messaging flowing out of his campaign about his GOP opponent, former Massachusetts Gov. Mitt Romney.

But it turns out the American people may have been sold a bill of goods, that the so-called bailout of Chrysler and GM was more about saving the once all-powerful United Auto Workers' union than it was about bringing the companies back to profitability. It's a story that ranges from the slime to the ridiculous that should, as several recent news accounts suggest, be looked at more closely.

One is a story that ran in the October 14 edition of USA Today that said GM had "boosted prices of its redesigned 2014 full-size pickups $1,500 – enough to pay for a $1,500 rebate currently offered on most models." The scheme is so bizarre on its face that it sounds like it could only have sprung from the mind of one of the automakers' Washington overlords during the period immediately following the bailout.

from* AP-CNBC*
President Obama asserted unprecedented government control over the auto industry Monday, rejecting turnaround plans from* General Motors* and *Chrysler* and raising the prospect of controlled bankruptcy for either ailing auto giant.
In an extraordinary move, the administration forced the departure of Rick Wagoner as CEO of General Motors over the weekend, and implicit in Obama's remarks was that the government holds the ability to pull the plug on that company or Chrysler.
The Bush administration late last year approved $17 billion in federal funds to help GM and Chrysler survive. It also demanded both companies submit restructuring plans that the Obama administration would review.
Even as he pronounced their effort unsatisfactory, the president said the administration will offer General Motors "adequate working capital" over the next 60 days to produce a reorganization plan acceptable to the administration.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 9, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He, like always, has his own set of, "alternative facts" provided to him by the media outlets (sic) that he choses to believe 100% without research or thinking.


Busy removing all doubt....


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 9, 2019)

messy said:


> Nice try, Lion!
> 
> On December 19, 2008, a week after Republicans in the Senate had killed a bailout bill proposed by Democrats, saying it didn’t impose big enough wage cuts on the U.A.W., Bush unilaterally agreed to lend $17.4 billion of taxpayers’ money to General Motors and Chrysler, of which $13.4 billion was to be extended immediately. He had to twist the law to get the money. Deprived of congressional funding, he diverted cash from the loathed _TARP_ program, which Congress had already passed, but which was supposed to be restricted to rescuing the banks. “I didn’t want there to twenty-one-per-cent unemployment,” he said to a meeting of the National Automobile Dealers Association in Las Vegas last month, explaining why he acted as he did. “I didn’t want history to look back and say, ‘Bush could have done something but chose not to do it.’ ”


 *I’ve abandoned free market principles to save the free market system.--George Bush*

In other words, he abandoned Main Street to rescue Wall Street.


----------



## nononono (Sep 9, 2019)

espola said:


> Bankruptcy is a socialist institution in itself.
> Should we bring back debtors' prisons?


*Does Maxine Waters qualify.....?*


----------



## nononono (Sep 9, 2019)

espola said:


> What denials and lies?









*Both hands on the rim....then puke.*


----------



## messy (Sep 9, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> *I’ve abandoned free market principles to save the free market system.--George Bush*
> 
> In other words, he abandoned Main Street to rescue Wall Street.


Don't they all. What, you said something sensible? Impossible.


----------



## messy (Sep 9, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> I can't help it if you choose to skip posts that prove you wrong...nice try indeed.
> Let me repeat from page 128 of this thread.
> 
> Yes Bush working with the Obama transition team approved the bailout, then when Obama awarded the money he stipulated certain things like firing the CEO & the now discontinued Chevy Volt...
> ...


You just confirmed my statement, pointing out your error. Bush approved the bailout and gave them the money while he was president and Obama wasn't. Tough for you to swallow, huh?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 9, 2019)

messy said:


> Don't they all. What, you said something sensible? Impossible.


When you explain the difference between bankruptcy and bailouts then argue the difference between the two, which you've done repeatedly, things become quite impossible for you people to reconcile.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 9, 2019)

messy said:


> You just confirmed my statement, pointing out your error. Bush approved the bailout and gave them the money while he was president and Obama wasn't. Tough for you to swallow, huh?


I said Bush approved the bailout a couple a weeks ago. Never said otherwise. Bush approved loaning GM money. Obama took over GM. See the difference?
What you ignore is that Obama rejected the reorganization plan submitted by GM, and in unprecedented action, fired the CEO and put stipulations on GM, including among other things, ordering the manufacture of the Chevy Volt.
"In an extraordinary move, the administration forced the departure of Rick Wagoner as CEO of General Motors over the weekend, and implicit in Obama's remarks was that the government holds the ability to pull the plug on that company or Chrysler."
You also ignore, according to US News & World Report, "the so-called bailout of Chrysler and GM was more about saving the once all-powerful United Auto Workers' union than it was about bringing the companies back to profitability"....


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 9, 2019)

messy said:


> You just confirmed my statement, pointing out your error. Bush approved the bailout and gave them the money while he was president and Obama wasn't. Tough for you to swallow, huh?


Who is John Gault?


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 9, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Who is John Gault?


Someone with a name remarkably similar to John Galt.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 9, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Someone with a name remarkably similar to John Galt.


Unremarkably


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 9, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> I said Bush approved the bailout a couple a weeks ago. Never said otherwise. Bush approved loaning GM money. Obama took over GM. See the difference?
> What you ignore is that Obama rejected the reorganization plan submitted by GM, and in unprecedented action, fired the CEO and put stipulations on GM, including among other things, ordering the manufacture of the Chevy Volt.
> "In an extraordinary move, the administration forced the departure of Rick Wagoner as CEO of General Motors over the weekend, and implicit in Obama's remarks was that the government holds the ability to pull the plug on that company or Chrysler."
> You also ignore, according to US News & World Report, "the so-called bailout of Chrysler and GM was more about saving the once all-powerful United Auto Workers' union than it was about bringing the companies back to profitability"....


This guy chooses see things through Liberal tinted glasses..


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 9, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> This guy chooses see things through Liberal tinted glasses..


Glasses, tinted or otherwise, will not help a blind man.....


----------



## messy (Sep 9, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> I said Bush approved the bailout a couple a weeks ago. Never said otherwise. Bush approved loaning GM money. Obama took over GM. See the difference?
> What you ignore is that Obama rejected the reorganization plan submitted by GM, and in unprecedented action, fired the CEO and put stipulations on GM, including among other things, ordering the manufacture of the Chevy Volt.
> "In an extraordinary move, the administration forced the departure of Rick Wagoner as CEO of General Motors over the weekend, and implicit in Obama's remarks was that the government holds the ability to pull the plug on that company or Chrysler."
> You also ignore, according to US News & World Report, "the so-called bailout of Chrysler and GM was more about saving the once all-powerful United Auto Workers' union than it was about bringing the companies back to profitability"....


The feds don’t have that power. Unless you’re saying that such power was given as part and parcel of Bush’s loan?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 9, 2019)

messy said:


> The feds don’t have that power. Unless you’re saying that such power was given as part and parcel of Bush’s loan?


The fed has the power they are given by GM accepting the stipulations of the bailout.


----------



## messy (Sep 9, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> The fed has the power they are given by GM accepting the stipulations of the bailout.


That’s what I said, nimrod. It was Bush that gave the feds that power, not Obama.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 9, 2019)

messy said:


> That’s what I said, nimrod. It was Bush that gave the feds that power, not Obama.


Lol!  That's not what you said messpola.  GM gave the feds that power by accepting the bailout, Bozo.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 9, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Lol!  That's not what you said messpola.  GM gave the feds that power by accepting the bailout, Bozo.


Pozo.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 9, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Lol!  That's not what you said messpola.  GM gave the feds that power by accepting the bailout, Bozo.


You meed to put it in quotes for him...


----------



## messy (Sep 9, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Lol!  That's not what you said messpola.  GM gave the feds that power by accepting the bailout, Bozo.


Glad you agree that it was done under Bush, not Obama.
Tell Lion, not me!


----------



## tenacious (Sep 9, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Glasses, tinted or otherwise, will not help a blind man.....


They won't help a person with closed eyes, either...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 9, 2019)

messy said:


> Glad you agree that it was done under Bush, not Obama.
> Tell Lion, not me!


Lol!  Lion already told you. Pozo.


----------



## messy (Sep 10, 2019)

messy said:


> The feds don’t have that power. Unless you’re saying that such power was given as part and parcel of Bush’s loan?


Cat got your tongue, Lion?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 10, 2019)

messy said:


> The feds don’t have that power. Unless you’re saying that such power was given as part and parcel of Bush’s loan?


Obama on power in DC: *"I've got a pen, and I've got a phone."*
Right...Bush said "Hey Barry, if you don't like the reorganization submitted by GM, just fire the CEO and you decide what is right and proper, then have the government run the company as you see fit."

"In an extraordinary move, the administration forced the departure of Rick Wagoner as CEO of General Motors over the weekend, and implicit in Obama's remarks was that the government holds the ability to pull the plug on that company or Chrysler."


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 10, 2019)

messy said:


> Cat got your tongue, Lion?


The cat is purring....


----------



## nononono (Sep 10, 2019)

*Funny how whenever the TRUTH is coming out in large *
*quantities those " Spam " posts pop up to ruin the momentum*
*or the Forum site completely.....*


----------



## messy (Sep 10, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Obama on power in DC: *"I've got a pen, and I've got a phone."*
> Right...Bush said "Hey Barry, if you don't like the reorganization submitted by GM, just fire the CEO and you decide what is right and proper, then have the government run the company as you see fit."
> 
> "In an extraordinary move, the administration forced the departure of Rick Wagoner as CEO of General Motors over the weekend, and implicit in Obama's remarks was that the government holds the ability to pull the plug on that company or Chrysler."


Do you mean that Bush and GM agreed in the initial loan that the government would have such power? Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 10, 2019)

You know it's bad when one of your own steps up to talk about vpter manipulation that went in your parties favor... ouch.

https://www.c-span.org/video/?c4808451/dr-robert-epstein-testimony


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 10, 2019)

And this guy is not a Conservative, not a Republican ... "far from it."

https://www.c-span.org/video/?c4811966/robert-epstein-answers-sen-cruz-questions

Now what was that about Russian interference changing votes again?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 10, 2019)




----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 10, 2019)

messy said:


> Do you mean that Bush and GM agreed in the initial loan that the government would have such power? Thanks for letting me know!


I'm letting you know you're a lying sack of shit...
You don't want to have a conversation, you want to be a half wit...
Carry on.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 10, 2019)

messy said:


> Do you mean that Bush and GM agreed in the initial loan that the government would have such power? Thanks for letting me know!


Now it's a loan?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 10, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> I'm letting you know you're a lying sack of shit...
> You don't want to have a conversation, you want to be a half wit...
> Carry on.


He's his Daddy's boy


----------



## messy (Sep 10, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> I'm letting you know you're a lying sack of shit...
> You don't want to have a conversation, you want to be a half wit...
> Carry on.


How so, stupid?  Bush loaned the money. Loans are usually in contract form.  You think Obama just exercised rights that the federal government doesn't have over a business? Connect the dots, dummy.
I don't even know, but I have the power of deductive reasoning to recognize that Obama must have been acting under the authority granted to the Feds in the Bush bailout loan.
What is with you people? You and Iz and Multi are so incredibly unsophisticated...I should hold a seminar, fer crissake.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 10, 2019)

messy said:


> How so, stupid?  Bush loaned the money. Loans are usually in contract form.  You think Obama just exercised rights that the federal government doesn't have over a business? Connect the dots, dummy.
> I don't even know, but I have the power of deductive reasoning to recognize that Obama must have been acting under the authority granted to the Feds in the Bush bailout loan.
> What is with you people? You and Iz and Multi are so incredibly unsophisticated...I should hold a seminar, fer crissake.


The dots have been connected for you, you pinhead. Your deductive reasoning is flawed and the authority you speak of did not exist until Obama his pen and his phone decided it should exist.
The fact that you say "I don't even know" says volumes about you...LOOK IT UP!
I have no problem with bailing out GM. The government take over ordered by BHO is right out of the politburo. Research politburo.
Come back when you want to converse, but do some research so you don't seem so fuckin stupid.
Look up extraordinary, look up how many times the US government has taken over a private company. Do some research on Obama & the UAW.


"In an extraordinary move, the administration forced the departure of Rick Wagoner as CEO of General Motors over the weekend, and implicit in Obama's remarks was that the government holds the ability to pull the plug on that company or Chrysler."
https://www.usnews.com/opinion/blogs/peter-roff/2013/10/17/gm-and-the-obama-administration-took-taxpayers-for-a-ride


----------



## messy (Sep 10, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> The dots have been connected for you, you pinhead. Your deductive reasoning is flawed and the authority you speak of did not exist until Obama his pen and his phone decided it should exist.
> The fact that you say "I don't even know" says volumes about you...LOOK IT UP!
> I have no problem with bailing out GM. The government take over ordered by BHO is right out of the politburo. Research politburo.
> Come back when you want to converse, but do some research so you don't seem so fuckin stupid.
> ...


It's not possible to be this stupid. Do you think the government can come into my business and fire me and take over? Are you that dumb? Do you not think they got that right from somewhere? Any idea from where that right derived? Are you ignoring these questions on purpose, or are you really that stupid? Can I break it down for you, idiot? When did they get a lot of money? Who gave it to them? What did the agreement say when GM took the money that Bush gave them? I don't know, but it seems obvious...if you have any level of sophistication, that is. You clearly do not.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 10, 2019)

messy said:


> How so, stupid?  Bush loaned the money. Loans are usually in contract form.  You think Obama just exercised rights that the federal government doesn't have over a business? Connect the dots, dummy.
> I don't even know, but I have the power of deductive reasoning to recognize that Obama must have been acting under the authority granted to the Feds in the Bush bailout loan.
> What is with you people? You and Iz and Multi are so incredibly unsophisticated...I should hold a seminar, fer crissake.


Now back to contracts?  Lol!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 10, 2019)

messy said:


> It's not possible to be this stupid. Do you think the government can come into my business and fire me and take over? Are you that dumb? Do you not think they got that right from somewhere? Any idea from where that right derived? Are you ignoring these questions on purpose, or are you really that stupid? Can I break it down for you, idiot? When did they get a lot of money? Who gave it to them? What did the agreement say when GM took the money that Bush gave them? I don't know, but it seems obvious...if you have any level of sophistication, that is. You clearly do not.


Poser


----------



## messy (Sep 10, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Poser


A "poser" is pretending. I don't pretend to be anything. You're the poser.


----------



## messy (Sep 10, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> The dots have been connected for you, you pinhead. Your deductive reasoning is flawed and the authority you speak of did not exist until Obama his pen and his phone decided it should exist.
> The fact that you say "I don't even know" says volumes about you...LOOK IT UP!
> I have no problem with bailing out GM. The government take over ordered by BHO is right out of the politburo. Research politburo.
> Come back when you want to converse, but do some research so you don't seem so fuckin stupid.
> ...


Hey look here, Lion! I see there were conditions to Bush's loan which seemed to give the government some say over GM's business. Golly, what a surprise! The government gets to determine the "viability" of the company and make the company comply with "restructuring targets." I wonder what the loan docs said about firing the execs who failed to comply with the loan conditions? Do you halfway understand yet? Or do you still think Obama came in and took over ? How did he do that? A military occupation?

On the Republican side, the real dividing point between the administration and bailout critics in Congress has had more to do with the conditions imposed on the loans — not the aid itself.

These differences came to a head in the Senate over the question of how to treat the United Auto Workers, and what pressure should be put on the union to bring down wage levels to match those paid to non-UAW workers at US plants operated by Honda or Toyota for example.

Senate Republican conservatives insisted that the UAW agree to specific wage adjustments by a date certain in 2009. When the union rejected this demand as political, Republicans killed the bill.

The White House agreed that wage concessions would be needed but thought the better test should be the viability of the companies — not some fixed formula imposed on management and the union. There was real discomfort in the administration with what many saw as a regional, anti-union slant as Republicans from the South — where non-UAW, foreign owned plants are more common — demanded concessions that jeopardized aid to an industry so vital to much of the Midwest.

Thus the loan agreements drafted by Treasury take a more flexible approach. There are “Restructuring Targets” to be met in the companies’ recovery plans, including moving to a more competitive wage structure by the end of 2009. But there is also some leeway if alternative savings can be found. The restructuring report due March 31 “shall identify any deviations from the Restructuring Targets and explain the rationale for these deviations, including an explanation of why such deviations do not jeopardize the Borrower’s long-term viability.”

In explaining his decision Friday, Bush said holding back "would leave the next president to confront the demise of a major American industry in his first days of office.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 10, 2019)

messy said:


> A "poser" is pretending. I don't pretend to be anything. You're the poser.


Lol!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 10, 2019)

messy said:


> How so, stupid?  Bush loaned the money. Loans are usually in contract form.  You think Obama just exercised rights that the federal government doesn't have over a business? Connect the dots, dummy.
> I don't even know, but I have the power of deductive reasoning to recognize that Obama must have been acting under the authority granted to the Feds in the Bush bailout loan.
> What is with you people? You and Iz and Multi are so incredibly unsophisticated...I should hold a seminar, fer crissake.


Don't waste your time.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 10, 2019)

messy said:


> Hey look here, Lion! I see there were conditions to Bush's loan which seemed to give the government some say over GM's business. Golly, what a surprise! The government gets to determine the "viability" of the company and make the company comply with "restructuring targets." I wonder what the loan docs said about firing the execs who failed to comply with the loan conditions? Do you halfway understand yet? Or do you still think Obama came in and took over ? How did he do that? A military occupation?
> 
> On the Republican side, the real dividing point between the administration and bailout critics in Congress has had more to do with the conditions imposed on the loans — not the aid itself.
> 
> ...


Sucker


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 10, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Don't waste your time.


You might learn something.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 10, 2019)

messy said:


> A "poser" is pretending. I don't pretend to be anything. You're the poser.


Don’t sell yourself short pozo.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 10, 2019)

messy said:


> It's not possible to be this stupid. Do you think the government can come into my business and fire me and take over? Are you that dumb? Do you not think they got that right from somewhere? Any idea from where that right derived? Are you ignoring these questions on purpose, or are you really that stupid? Can I break it down for you, idiot? When did they get a lot of money? Who gave it to them? What did the agreement say when GM took the money that Bush gave them? I don't know, but it seems obvious...if you have any level of sophistication, that is. You clearly do not.


Your posts prove it's "possible to be this stupid"...
WASHINGTON — President George W. Bush announced Friday that he would extend up to $17.4 billion in emergency loans to prevent the collapse of General Motors and Chrysler, but he left it up to the next administration to determine how much sacrifice to demand from the hobbled automakers and their workers as part of the government's effort to nurse Detroit back to health.
https://www.nytimes.com/2008/12/19/business/worldbusiness/19iht-auto.4.18831532.html


----------



## messy (Sep 10, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Your posts prove it's "possible to be this stupid"...
> WASHINGTON — President George W. Bush announced Friday that he would extend up to $17.4 billion in emergency loans to prevent the collapse of General Motors and Chrysler, but he left it up to the next administration to determine how much sacrifice to demand from the hobbled automakers and their workers as part of the government's effort to nurse Detroit back to health.
> https://www.nytimes.com/2008/12/19/business/worldbusiness/19iht-auto.4.18831532.html


You aren’t smart enough to ask yourself how he could “leave it up to the next administration...?” What rights does an administration have over a company in the first place? Zero...but wait, did GW Bush take rights when he gave them a loan? Like a piece of the company maybe and controls over the business? You still haven’t figured out where it started? You may not like the way Obama exercised those rights, but they arose initially from Bush’s loan. Not from Congress either...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 10, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Your posts prove it's "possible to be this stupid"...
> WASHINGTON — President George W. Bush announced Friday that he would extend up to $17.4 billion in emergency loans to prevent the collapse of General Motors and Chrysler, but he left it up to the next administration to determine how much sacrifice to demand from the hobbled automakers and their workers as part of the government's effort to nurse Detroit back to health.
> https://www.nytimes.com/2008/12/19/business/worldbusiness/19iht-auto.4.18831532.html


Bankruptcy would have done the same job.  Only better.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 10, 2019)

messy said:


> You aren’t smart enough to ask yourself how he could “leave it up to the next administration...?” What rights does an administration have over a company in the first place? Zero...but wait, did GW Bush take rights when he gave them a loan? Like a piece of the company maybe and controls over the business? You still haven’t figured out where it started? You may not like the way Obama exercised those rights, but they arose initially from Bush’s loan. Not from Congress either...


In other words bankruptcy.


----------



## messy (Sep 10, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Bankruptcy would have done the same job.  Only better.


What does bankruptcy have to do with a bailout? Now you know.
You people are simpletons. You’re the worst of all of them because you act like you know anything.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 10, 2019)

*Unprecedented....*


*GM, Chrysler Get Ultimatum From Obama on Turnaround*


President Obama asserted unprecedented government control over the auto industry Monday, rejecting turnaround plans from* General Motors* and *Chrysler* and raising the prospect of controlled bankruptcy for either ailing auto giant.

Eager to reassure consumers, Obama also announced the federal government would immediately begin backing the warranties that new car buyers receive _ a step designed to signal that it is safe to purchase U.S.-made autos and trucks despite the distress of the industry.


In a statement read at the White House, Obama said he was "absolutely committed" to the survival of a domestic auto industry that can compete internationally. And yet, "our auto industry is not moving in the right direction fast enough," he added.

With his words, Obama underscored the extent to which the government is now dictating terms to two of the country's iconic corporations, much as it has already taken an ownership stake in banks, the insurance giant AIG and housing titans Fannie Mae and Freddie Mac .

In an extraordinary move, the administration forced the departure of Rick Wagoner as CEO of General Motors over the weekend, and implicit in Obama's remarks was that the government holds the ability to pull the plug on that company or Chrysler.

The Bush administration late last year approved $17 billion in federal funds to help GM and Chrysler survive. It also demanded both companies submit restructuring plans that the Obama administration would review.

Even as he pronounced their effort unsatisfactory, the president said the administration will offer General Motors "adequate working capital" over the next 60 days to produce a reorganization plan acceptable to the administration.

He said Chrysler's situation is more perilous, and the government will give the company 30 days to overcome hurdles to a merger with *Fiat*, the Italian automaker. If they are successful "we will consider lending up to $6 billion to help their plan succeed," Obama said.

He also announced several steps to reassure consumers, and improve the chances that U.S. automakers will be able to sell their cars and trucks. The president said the government will now stand behind warranties issued by the carmakers, a sweeping new guarantee that some in Congress had sought.

https://www.cnbc.com/id/29956752


----------



## espola (Sep 10, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> *Unprecedented....*
> 
> 
> *GM, Chrysler Get Ultimatum From Obama on Turnaround*
> ...


Maybe if you make the font bigger people will stop mocking you.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 10, 2019)

messy said:


> What does bankruptcy have to do with a bailout? Now you know.
> You people are simpletons. You’re the worst of all of them because you act like you know anything.


Bankruptcy = Bailout was your last understanding.  You should just admit that you didn’t know what you were talking about.  Neither did Bush and ‘Bama.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 11, 2019)

Hillary?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 11, 2019)

espola said:


> Maybe if you make the font bigger people will stop mocking you.


I made it bigger so those blinded by their own ignorance might read it...apparently that includes you Magoo...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 11, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> I made it bigger so those blinded by their own ignorance might read it...apparently that includes you Magoo...


 He was bored


----------



## espola (Sep 11, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> I made it bigger so those blinded by their own ignorance might read it...apparently that includes you Magoo...


It didn't work.  People are still mocking you.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 11, 2019)

espola said:


> It didn't work.  People are still mocking you.


And those would be ignorant people... like you.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 11, 2019)

espola said:


> It didn't work.  People are still mocking you.


Who Magoo? You? Daffy? Your child messy? Those people? BFD.
You sound like you agree with the government takeover of GM.
Why don't you tell us where you stand on the government taking over businesses and dictating company policies and philosophies?
Do you need larger script or perhaps more meds?

From Forbes in 11/2014:
The White House forced policies on GM’s management that were oriented toward its own ideology rather than market factors. Obama himself bragged about it at a town hall meeting in Minnesota in 2011:  “What we said was, if we’re going to help you, then you’ve also got to change your ways.  You can’t just make money on SUV’s and trucks….And so what we’ve now seen is an investment in electric vehicles.”

That “investment” gave us the money-losing Chevy Volt, and political control of the company led to a series of other policy decisions that sapped the energy out of GM’s rebirth. These decisions including everything from union pension policies to advertising campaigns that did more for Obama’s reelection than GM’s market share.

We’ll never know where GM would be today if it had been allowed to go through bankruptcy in the ordinary way.  But there’s no reason to believe the current management, appointed by Washington politicians, has been more competent than the executives who might have taken over following a Chapter 11 reorganization.

The National Legal Policy Center survey underscores the prevalence of the distaste in one state alone.  Clearly, the “Government Motors” moniker is still hurting GM.  For the company, the bailout resulted in bad business policies and bad public relations.  The government never should have done it, and should get out as fast as it can.  Maybe then, General Motors can begin its real recovery.
_______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Fortunately for GM the government did get out and GM made a "real" recovery.


----------



## espola (Sep 11, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Who Magoo? You? Daffy? Your child messy? Those people? BFD.
> You sound like you agree the government takeover of GM.
> Why don't you tell us where you stand on the government taking over businesses and dictating company policies and philosophies?
> Do you need larger script or perhaps more meds?
> ...


Now Chevrolet offers the Bolt --

https://cars.usnews.com/cars-trucks/chevrolet/bolt

I haven't bought a new car since 1990 (not counting the new cars my wife bought), but if I were in the market today for a new car it would be for a plug-in hybrid even though I would have to pay a premium for the electricity at the plugin station at the bus stop since there is no practicalway to do it in the apartment where we live now.  I am currently trying to sell and/or donate my 1996 Toyota T100 pickup (don't need to haul big loads any more) and I am driving a 2009 Chevy HHR which gets much better gas mileage than the pickup, has a big enough carrying capacity for anything I am doing now, and only cost me $2200.  

At the time of the GM takeover I was pissed at what a decade of fairytale economics had done to our retirement funds and real estate values, and doing anything seemed to be better than toying with the possibility of a 21st Century Depression.  My parents both told me that they didn't see much impact of the 30's Depression because they were both living on farms so their parents' employment was unaffected and were already poor so the government recovery programs all seemed like improvements to their condition.


----------



## espola (Sep 11, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> And those would be ignorant people... like you.


No new revelations today from your tech-savvy son's web archive searches?


----------



## messy (Sep 11, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Who Magoo? You? Daffy? Your child messy? Those people? BFD.
> You sound like you agree with the government takeover of GM.
> Why don't you tell us where you stand on the government taking over businesses and dictating company policies and philosophies?
> Do you need larger script or perhaps more meds?
> ...


Had W not given them the money in the first place, they would be gone now. But they suck anyway.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 11, 2019)

messy said:


> Had W not given them the money in the first place, they would be gone now. But they suck anyway.


Not true.  Cash for clunkers would have bailed them out.  Lol!


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 11, 2019)

messy said:


> Had W not given them the money in the first place, they would be gone now. But they suck anyway.


"But they suck anyway".....what are you twelve?

NO they would not be gone now..they would have gone through BK court like many others did...
I have no problem saving GM.
I have a problem with the governments "unprecedented" take over...


----------



## messy (Sep 11, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> "But they suck anyway".....what are you twelve?
> 
> NO they would not be gone now..they would have gone through BK court like many others did...
> I have no problem saving GM.
> I have a problem with the governments "unprecedented" take over...


You don’t think they suck?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 11, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> "But they suck anyway".....what are you twelve?
> 
> NO they would not be gone now..they would have gone through BK court like many others did...
> I have no problem saving GM.
> I have a problem with the governments "unprecedented" take over...


Twelve?  I knew he was a poser!!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 11, 2019)

espola said:


> Now Chevrolet offers the Bolt --
> 
> https://cars.usnews.com/cars-trucks/chevrolet/bolt
> 
> ...


What was the R-squared for a 21st century Depression.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 11, 2019)

espola said:


> No new revelations today from your tech-savvy son's web archive searches?


Gotta be patient Magoo.. your time will come to bask in all your glory.  I will be sure that the entire forum knows who you truly are, the Forum Liar...


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 11, 2019)

This is hilarious... I imagine the left loving loons in here sitting in this audience. The audio is real but this is done South Park style... "comrade"


https://twitchy.com/samj-3930/2019/08/20/point-of-personal-privilege-south-park-animated-real-audio-of-the-democratic-socialist-convention-and-omg-lol-watch/


----------



## espola (Sep 11, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Gotta be patient Magoo.. your time will come to bask in all your glory.  I will be sure that the entire forum knows who you truly are, the Forum Liar...


By now the entire forum should know who the Forum Liar is, and it's not me.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 11, 2019)

espola said:


> By now the entire forum should know who the Forum Liar is, and it's not me.


You were wearing that crown before I came around... I bet it's the same wherever you go online. 

Que the lame response....


----------



## messy (Sep 11, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> You were wearing that crown before I came around... I bet it's the same wherever you go online.
> 
> Que the lame response....


Were you tryin to spell "cue?" And no, that wasn't a typo.


----------



## espola (Sep 11, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> You were wearing that crown before I came around... I bet it's the same wherever you go online.
> 
> Que the lame response....


Cue...


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 11, 2019)

espola said:


> Cue...





messy said:


> Were you tryin to spell "cue?" And no, that wasn't a typo.


Hook, line and sinker... just didn't think I'd get two grammar Nazi's at once.


----------



## nononono (Sep 11, 2019)

QUOTE="espola, post: 287221, member: 3"

By now the entire forum should know
who the Forum Liar is, and it's not me.
*And the Forum Liar is...................*
*
SPOLA !*


/QUOTE


*Not only are YOU a LIAR....*
*[ The Forum History Proves it . ]*

*You are THIEF ...and Yes ....*
*[ The Forum History Proves it . ]*

*Deny, Deny, Deny....But you LIE, LIE, LIE !*

*And *

*You stole Golf Balls from the Golf Course *
*by your former home.....*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 14, 2019)

"Ninety years ago — in 1921 — federal income-tax policies reached an absurdity that many people today seem to want to repeat. Those who believe in high taxes on “the rich” got their way. The tax rate on people in the top income bracket was 73 percent in 1921." ~Thomas Sowell

The 1920s saw tax rate reductions once the Republicans got power, the top bracket came down to 24%, at the bottom, it was then only 1.5%, and the roaring '20s ensued. When things slowed at the end of the decade, Hoover a "Progressive Republican," began spending government money recklessly to try to get the economy going and then with Congress, he massively raised taxes; the economy collapsed.

"Franklin Delano Roosevelt became President in March 1933, just as the economy hit bottom, and the Democrats swept disproportionate control of Congress. They kept the same rates in place until 1936 when they increased the top bracket to 79% at 82.6M. The year 1936, is when John Maynard Keynes published The General Theory, supporting the progressive ideas with his detailed mathematical tome on demand-pull spending-based theories.
In 1941, the top income tax rate went to 81% at just over 78M. Aid to Britain and military spending was ramping up in anticipation of war. Not only were the rich going to get it, but everyone was going to get it. The bottom rate was 4% up to $65,598 in 1940; this was true since the 1932 Hoover increase from 1.5% with a similar dollar amount. In 1941, the bottom bracket became 10% to $31,237.
In 1942, the bottom rate almost doubled to 19%, up to $28,171. The top went to 88%, at the much lower number of about 2.8M. In 1944, the bottom rate went up to 23% to $26,090. The highest bracket went to 94% at just over 2.6M. Remember, these are in 2013 dollars, and there were also social security taxes starting in the 1930s.
The war was over in 1946, and the bottom bracket became 20%, to $23,548. The top bracket was 91% at about 2.35M. Notice how the rates went up during the war even more than they did in WW I, but similarly, they didn’t come down much after it.
In 1952, under Democrat President Harry Truman and a Democrat-controlled Congress, the bottom rate went up to 22.2%, to $17,328. What was the political slogan for that, “tax the poor?” “Make the poor pay their fair share?” How do you define private wealth confiscation? In the low-income peoples’ case, it was stripping them of their subsistence! Is this how the Democrats were for the poor? Take it from them and maybe give some back in government aid? The politicians were just not able to tax enough out of the rich to feed the beast. The top bracket became 92% just over 1.7M. " P. 164-165 https://www.amazon.com/Economic-Clarity-Political-Confusion-Classical/dp/0578430215/ref=tmm_pap_swatch_0?_encoding=UTF8&qid=1547765974&sr=1-1


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 14, 2019)

espola said:


> By now the entire forum should know who the Forum Liar is, and it's not me.


Liar.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 14, 2019)

messy said:


> Were you tryin to spell "cue?" And no, that wasn't a typo.


Nou yu hav stuped two corecting spieling?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 14, 2019)

September 14, 2019
*Blame academia for the insanity at Thursday's Dem debate*
By Fletch Daniels
In watching Thursday night's Democrat debate, I first felt as though I was watching a conservative spoof on a _Saturday Night Live_ skit. 

There was Bernie Sanders, playing the crazy and deranged college professor, quite literally spitting insanity. Kamala Harris was dancing, laughing, and spouting gibberish, leaving the distinct impression she was hiding an empty rectangular bottle under her podium. Julián Castro was screaming maniacally at Joe Biden about something he didn't say. 

Andrew Yang proudly informed the audience that he is Asian, so he knows a lot of doctors, while Spartacus was promising to release 17,000 criminals back into American communities as a good start. I'd likely vote for any of those criminals over Cory Booker. Joe Biden made the profoundly stupid point that only violent criminals should be in prison, forgetting to add Republicans to that list.

The longer I watched the debate, the more it started to sound like a stage full of radicalized college professors trying to impress their radicalized students. From Beto O'Rourke's claim that America's founding can be traced to the first slave brought here in 1619 to the "white supremacy" sweepstakes in which O'Rourke, Julián Castro, and Cory Booker pushed their poker chips to the center of the table to see who could most obnoxiously condemn America, it gave off the nauseating ideological odor of a college classroom.

Sarah Sanders made one of the best observations in recent weeks when, reflecting on the Democrats running for president, she observed, "I'm pretty sure they don't even like America." She's right. They don't. 

For those who are wondering how the Democrats could have produced such a distinguished slate of the sanity-challenged, it is because of radical liberal control of America's colleges and universities. The Marxist radicals of yesterday became college professors of today, seizing ideological control of much of America.

Just as Saudi-funded Salafist religious schools have radicalized large swaths of the Islamic world, American universities are radicalizing an increasingly large share of America. This is aided by the fact that nearly 70% of kids now go to college, where most of them are taught not to think.

Every candidate on stage is convinced that the lion's share of Democrat primary voters are radical Marxists. Sadly, they're all largely right, which is why any candidate who sounds remotely reasonable is running about the same percentage of voter support as you. These candidates should know their voters, since every one of them is likely a product of America's universities. It is hard to overstate the damage this institution is inflicting on America but that outcome was on fully display during the Democrat debate.

A favorite Andrew Breitbart observation explains exactly what is going on. He said, "You send your kids off to college. They love you. You walk away with a Cornell mom T-shirt. You are walking away going, 'This is great,' and come Thanksgiving, your kid tells you that you are an imperialist and a racist and a homophobe."

He could have added that your child will inform you that he is feeling the Bern, and you should, too. All that for the bargain basement price of $250,000 or so. This is a tragedy that is regularly playing out in American households as parents receive back kids they barely recognize. 

My first experience with the radicalization of academia happened about twenty years ago, when I was working on a Master of Arts in Literature degree at a mainstream public Virginia university. I had never actually met a Marxist, but my first professor informed us that he was one. I was bewildered that such an anachronistic creature still existed in the United States and looked at him with the same morbid curiosity I might have reserved for a two-headed snake. 

But I soon realized that I was the anachronism in that environment. Every professor was some form of Marxist thinker. They couched it in various terms such as post-colonialism, feminism, deconstructionism, queer theory, or some other "ism," but they all believed that the U.S. is hopelessly corrupted by white patriarchy and that the institutions needed to be overthrown, replaced by some form of socialist power structure. The literature we studied was just a backdrop for these professors to project their various theories on their students.

They were extremely effective at it. Propaganda works, especially when couched in academic terms that appeal to the students' intellectual vanity. Out of all my classes, only one other student offered even a peep of protest, an Army officer who was equally bemused by what he was hearing. 

Fast-forward several years, and I was working on a Master's degree in international relations at a graduate school that largely services military students. One would think the professors would be a bit more conservative, considering the student population. Wrong. They were actually worse. They added anti-Semitism to the Marxist and post-colonialist stew. What was most depressing was just how much the students were carried along on the waves of the professors' radicalism. It was the Breitbart observation playing out in a military context. 

It continues to get worse as academia further devolves. While in high school, one of my kids went to a selective program hosted by an elite university focused on creative writing. She was the only non-liberal in the program, teacher and student alike. She heard the usual bromides that conservatives in these situations hear, which went something to the effect of "We actually like you. You're not like all those other horrible people." It was a real eye-opening experience for her. Most of her fellow attendees at that program are now in Ivy League schools. Based upon her experience at that program, my daughter chose Hillsdale College and hasn't looked back.

It is in the American university where the battle is being lost. Parents sacrifice for and encourage their sons and daughters to attend these universities with the best of intentions, thinking they are the gateway to a better life. The university returns them as Bernie Sanders acolytes who think Beto O'Rourke whispers words of wisdom. 

This also explains the increasing media radicalization. These propagandists are the product of these same universities. Conservatives who think media bias is the biggest threat in the country aren't quite right. These media representatives are a product of academia. They were propagandized first before becoming mouthpieces themselves. Just about every candidate on stage was radicalized at an American university. Every K–12 teacher in America also has a liberal arts university degree, which again explains how so many schools have morphed from educational institutions into propaganda factories. 

These universities are doing all in their power to ensure they reach all the students with their propaganda and social engineering. Even engineering and science majors are forced to take classes from these propagandists in the interest of producing "well rounded students," a euphemism for indoctrinated liberals. There are only a handful of colleges left that aren't infected with this disease.

This is why every Democrat on a debate stage sounds like he or she despises America. These candidates, many of them shifting left with the political winds, are chasing increasingly propagandized voters who are a product of colleges and universities. They are radicals chasing a growing number of radicalized votes.


----------



## messy (Sep 14, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> September 14, 2019
> *Blame academia for the insanity at Thursday's Dem debate*
> By Fletch Daniels
> In watching Thursday night's Democrat debate, I first felt as though I was watching a conservative spoof on a _Saturday Night Live_ skit.
> ...


We have the the best system of higher education in the world. Kids come from all over to be here and take advantage of our institutions of higher learning. This is a perfect representation of the dummy right-wing thinking that doesn’t like science or economics, etc.


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 14, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Blame academia for the insanity at Thursday's Dem debate*
> By Fletch Daniels
> In watching Thursday night's Democrat debate, I first felt as though I was watching a conservative spoof on a _Saturday Night Live_ skit.
> 
> ...


When can we get back to the core values of presidential debates of the past: penis size, bankruptcies, marital infidelities?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 14, 2019)

messy said:


> We have the the best system of higher education in the world. Kids come from all over to be here and take advantage of our institutions of higher learning. This is a perfect representation of the dummy right-wing thinking that doesn’t like science or economics, etc.


The world is a pretty fucked up place.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 15, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> When can we get back to the core values of presidential debates of the past: penis size, bankruptcies, marital infidelities?


Funny that t was nailed on everything he is from being the small handed vulgarian half-was businessman to being Putin's puppet . . . and those are the things his base likes about him, that he's not the others. No one else who ran went bankrupt running casinos, nor had phoney 'charitable organization's, or now outs US spies who were great assets spying on Putin . . . but Putin's his pal, at least that's what the Donald believes.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 15, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Funny that t was nailed on everything he is from being the small handed vulgarian half-was businessman to being Putin's puppet . . . and those are the things his base likes about him, that he's not the others. No one else who ran went bankrupt running casinos, nor had phoney 'charitable organization's, or now outs US spies who were great assets spying on Putin . . . but Putin's his pal, at least that's what the Donald believes.


Fake News.


----------



## espola (Sep 15, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Fake News.


q.e.d.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 15, 2019)

espola said:


> q.e.d.


OBVI.


----------



## nononono (Sep 15, 2019)

QUOTE="Nonononono, post: 287913, member: 2987"

When can we get back to the core values of presidential 
debates of the past: penis size, bankruptcies, marital infidelities?


/QUOTE

*Why do you want to discuss the personal life of a fictitious character*
*known as Tony Clifton you like to portray.............*


----------



## nononono (Sep 15, 2019)

espola said:


> q.e.d.


*The...........*

*Dumb*
*Espola*
*Quote*

*again....................*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 18, 2019)

At NPR, Danielle Kurtzleben writes that Senator Bernie Sanders’ “taxation-and-spending plans...would together add $18 trillion to the national debt over a decade.”

Yobama Style


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 18, 2019)

The cost of implementing a Universal Basic Income, presidential candidate Andrew Yang’s central social program proposal, would cost $3.8 trillion per year or roughly 85 percent of current federal spending.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 18, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> At NPR, Danielle Kurtzleben writes that Senator Bernie Sanders’ “taxation-and-spending plans...would together add $18 trillion to the national debt over a decade.”
> Yobama Style


You had me at NPR...


----------



## espola (Sep 18, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> You had me at NPR...


Voluntary ignorance.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 18, 2019)

espola said:


> Voluntary ignorance.


Sure thing Sunshine... you're an expert in that area so I guess you would know best!!


----------



## messy (Sep 18, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> You had me at NPR...


Multi doesn’t like NPR because it has all those well-trained journalists and stuff. A bit over his head.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 18, 2019)

messy said:


> Multi doesn’t like NPR because it has all those well-trained journalists and stuff. A bit over his head.


Seals are well trained too.


----------



## messy (Sep 18, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Seals are well trained too.


That one is beneath you...unless you’re answering as Multi might. In other words, moronically.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 19, 2019)

messy said:


> That one is beneath you...unless you’re answering as Multi might. In other words, moronically.


Ignorance loves company.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 19, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Ignorance loves company.


You’re telling me, huspola.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 19, 2019)

messy said:


> That one is beneath you...unless you’re answering as Multi might. In other words, moronically.


NPR is just a bunch of loons, I would be shocked if you listened to them.


----------



## espola (Sep 19, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> NPR is just a bunch of loons, I would be shocked if you listened to them.


Truth hurts only if you are promoting lies.


----------



## messy (Sep 19, 2019)

I think Elaine Chao is helping drain the swamp.

Also, has anybody noticed how Trump keeps trying to drag CA down with the idiot country and we keep suing him and winning?
Now the oil companies have hired him to relax our emission standards and he will lose again.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 19, 2019)

espola said:


> Truth hurts only if you are promoting lies.


"we're getting ready for Cincinatti"


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 19, 2019)

espola said:


> Voluntary ignorance.


I think Jonathan Gruber said it better.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 19, 2019)

messy said:


> Multi doesn’t like NPR because it has all those well-trained journalists and stuff. A bit over his head.


Oh they're well trained.  Lol!  Fries U!  What a deal.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 19, 2019)

messy said:


> Multi doesn’t like NPR because it has all those well-trained journalists and stuff. A bit over his head.


You mean like this?


In another example of why Americans increasingly distrust the establishment media to present factually sound, unbiased news, NPR published a report Friday claiming that Donald Trump Jr.'s testimony to Congress conflicted with the current claims of Michael Cohen about the "Moscow Trump Tower" deal discussions taking place in 2016.

After a number of reporters from various outlets called out NPR for reporting what was a verifiably false claim, the network finally issued a correction and deleted its original tweet — but not before the false report had permeated social media and made its way to CNN.

Among the reporters who caught NPR peddling the falsehood were The Washington Post's Phillip Bump and The Federalist's Sean Davis and Mollie Hemingway, whose posts were highlighted by Twitchy, among others.

"This NPR story appears to be wrong. It notes that Trump Jr. told a Senate committee that a deal in Moscow died of 'deal fatigue' by 2014," Bump explained. "But that was a deal with the Agalarovs. He was also asked if a deal was in the works in 2015/2016 and said yes."

"This entire story is a lie," wrote Davis. "Trump, Jr. was explicitly asked whether the Trump Organization was pursuing a plan to develop a Trump Tower in Moscow in 2016. His answer: 'Yes.' He even offered to give the 2015 LOI signed by Trump to Judiciary investigators."

"This story is completely wrong, as shown in attached link using the actual testimony," tweeted Hemingway. "Shocking that this was published given its lack of truth. It needs to be retracted."




After the pushback reached critical mass, NPR finally issued the following correction:

Updated at 4 p.m. ET

Editor's note: An earlier version of this report mischaracterized an answer Donald Trump Jr. gave to Senate investigators in 2017 about the prospective projects his family was negotiating with people in Moscow.

The story reported that Trump Jr.'s response — that negotiations on one project concluded by the end of 2014 — contrasted with the version of events as laid out in the guilty plea by Michael Cohen on Thursday. In fact, Trump Jr. and investigators were alluding to a different set of negotiations — not to a deal that Cohen was reportedly pursuing. Trump Jr. did acknowledge in his testimony that Cohen and another man were exploring a possible deal in Moscow in 2015 or 2016.


Trump Jr. did not address what Cohen has now admitted — that talks about such a deal continued at least into June 2016, longer than previously known and well into the presidential campaign.




NPR also deleted its original post and issued a new one.

Messy... yours such a loser! Insert foot in mouth, again!!!


----------



## messy (Sep 19, 2019)

I wonder why Trump ordered Lewandowski not to talk and Trump hides his tax returns.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 19, 2019)

messy said:


> I wonder why Trump ordered Lewandowski not to talk and Trump hides his tax returns.


Wonder no more.  Free your mind and OPINE profusely so that you may free yourself from the torment of nutterism.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 19, 2019)

messy said:


> I wonder why Trump ordered Lewandowski not to talk and Trump hides his tax returns.


Who cares?
Hillary isn’t stinking up the office.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 19, 2019)

messy said:


> I think Elaine Chao is helping drain the swamp.
> 
> Also, has anybody noticed how Trump keeps trying to drag CA down with the idiot country and we keep suing him and winning?
> Now the oil companies have hired him to relax our emission standards and he will lose again.


How much farther down can we go?


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 20, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Ignorance loves company.


Did you hear? Your boy Biden wants to put 720 million women back in the workforce! He's kicking ass for sure! Dude, he's almost as smart as you are when your drunk with a Thesaurus...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 21, 2019)

messy said:


> I wonder why Trump ordered Lewandowski not to talk and Trump hides his tax returns.


As "the most transparent administration ever"  it is odd that they fight any and all inquiries into how they do business . . .  it's as if our country was being run like a small family business with no accountability. We are left to blind alligence . . . you know, "love it or leave it" as in don't question anything just follow along. That's for stupid ass sheep who willingly drink the koolaid. The cult of personality has these idiots brainwashed, they need an intervention.


----------



## tenacious (Sep 21, 2019)

I keep trying to imagine what Trump reelection campaign is going to look like.  Obviously yelling about immigrants and a wall isn't getting folks out into the street like it used to... and so we see Trump fishing around for his next wedge issue to "wedge" Sun Belt voters to his side.  

This week it looks like the options he's considering are:
Going to war with California.
Going after islamic studies classes at UNC as anti-semitic. 
Asking foreign governments for help.


----------



## tenacious (Sep 21, 2019)

Well, it's not all bad news for Trump.  The Dems seem to be doing a good a job of proving they aren't fit to run the country either...



> https://news.yahoo.com/progressive-revolt-against-arizonas-kyrsten-090010912.html?.tsrc=jtc_news_index
> *Progressive revolt against Arizona's Kyrsten Sinema is exactly why Trump will win (again)*
> 
> A group of Arizona Democrats are demonstrating why President Donald Trump will more than likely be a two-term president.
> ...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 21, 2019)

messy said:


> I wonder why Trump ordered Lewandowski not to talk and Trump hides his tax returns.


Do you?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 21, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> As "the most transparent administration ever"  it is odd that they fight any and all inquiries into how they do business . . .  it's as if our country was being run like a small family business with no accountability. We are left to blind alligence . . . you know, "love it or leave it" as in don't question anything just follow along. That's for stupid ass sheep who willingly drink the koolaid. The cult of personality has these idiots brainwashed, they need an intervention.


Tell us all about it,
Mr alarmist.


----------



## espola (Sep 21, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> As "the most transparent administration ever"  it is odd that they fight any and all inquiries into how they do business . . .  it's as if our country was being run like a small family business with no accountability. We are left to blind alligence . . . you know, "love it or leave it" as in don't question anything just follow along. That's for stupid ass sheep who willingly drink the koolaid. The cult of personality has these idiots brainwashed, they need an intervention.


T's businesses have been through tax audits and bankruptcy proceedings, so he knows how thorough those examinations can be.

"Doc, my tonsils hurt."  
"Let me check them.  Drop your drawers, bend over, and spread'em."


----------



## tenacious (Sep 21, 2019)

espola said:


> T's businesses have been through tax audits and bankruptcy proceedings, so he knows how thorough those examinations can be.
> 
> "Doc, my tonsils hurt."
> "Let me check them.  Drop your drawers, bend over, and spread'em."


Trump has been through this before... so I'm a bit surprised he isn't releasing his tax records.  I bet he's paying a real low tax rate when compared to many people who voted for him, but beyond that I'd think most of what we'd find is not better or worse then what Mitt we saw with Romney's tax returns. At this point I think it's news to something like zero people that the laws favor the super rich.  

Certainly don't know all the facts, but from what I can put together the steadfast refusal to release his returns sort or rings as a miscalculation?  But of course time will tell.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 21, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Do you?


You notice that whenever a question or article is posted that make the left look, well like the liberals that they are, that the libs in here just kinda gloss over it? It's kinda cute how they try to ignore reality...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 21, 2019)

Biden slams female reporter at Iowa forum….with a smile?

KAREN TOWNSEND  Posted at 4:01 pm on September 21, 2019 

Good ole Joe is getting a little testy about being questioned on his very long record in public service. He didn’t appreciate being held accountable for his record on votes concerning the LGBTQ community during a forum in Iowa Friday. His exchange with a female moderator is being described as “tense”. 

ADVERTISEMENT







Cory Booker's campaign: If we don't raise $1.7 million in the next 10 days, he's essentially done


Lyz Lenz, a Cedar Rapids Gazette columnist, asked Biden about his support of the Defense of Marriage Act (DOMA) in 1996 and the military’s Don’t Ask, Don’t Tell policy in 1994, during his time in the Senate. She then tossed in his past comment that Vice-President Mike Pence was a “decent guy”. Pence is a persona non grata for the intolerant. The audience booed at the mention of Pence. So, as a life-long politician is prone to do, he turned it backon his questioner. “You’re a lovely person.” Yikes! She responded by saying, “Just asking the questions people want to know.” 


Molly Nagle

✔@MollyNagle3
https://twitter.com/MollyNagle3/status/1175211629241409536

An attention grabbing moment from Biden’s time on stage when moderator ⁦@lyzl⁩ pushed Biden on past votes and calling ⁦@VP⁩ a “decent guy.” 

“You’re a lovely person,” Biden tells the moderator to laugher. 

“Just asking the questions people want to know,” she replied




1,721
5:54 PM - Sep 20, 2019
Twitter Ads info and privacy

560 people are talking about this


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 21, 2019)

This is what the liberals do every four years. The guys on here do it every day but ignorance is bliss. 

I'm thinking the libs on this forum will gloss over this or just ignore it and pretend that Candace Owens does not exist.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 22, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> This is what the liberals do every four years. The guys on here do it every day but ignorance is bliss.
> 
> I'm thinking the libs on this forum will gloss over this or just ignore it and pretend that Candace Owens does not exist.


It’s way past time our elected officials are told the truth to their ugly fat faces.


----------



## tenacious (Sep 22, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> It’s way past time our elected officials are told the truth to their ugly fat faces.


So you're going to call over to the White House and tell them if Trump doesn't stop lying he won't get your vote?  Or is this another one of those, Democrat only type rules...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 22, 2019)

tenacious said:


> So you're going to call over to the White House and tell them if Trump doesn't stop lying he won't get your vote?  Or is this another one of those, Democrat only type rules...


Democrat only.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 22, 2019)

*Biden Says He Never Discussed Hunter Biden’s Ukraine Deal. Hunter Says He Did*
September 21st, 2019
_





BEIJING, CHINA - DECEMBER 04: U.S. Vice President Joe Biden waves as he walks out of Air Force Two with his granddaughter Finnegan Biden and son Hunter Biden (R) on December 4, 2013 in Beijing, China. Biden is on the first leg of his week-long visit to Asia. (Photo by Ng Han Guan-Pool/Getty Images)


Former Vice President Joe Biden claimed he never discussed Hunter Biden’s business dealings in Ukraine. However, a July article from The New Yorker belies that contention.

“I have never spoken to my son about his overseas business dealings,” Biden told Fox News reporter Peter Doocy on Saturday in Iowa before calling on President Donald Trump to be investigated over a phone call he made to Ukraine’s president.




The New Yorker article, titled “Will Hunter Biden Jeopardize His Father’s Campaign?” is an in depth look at Hunter Biden’s life and business dealings. It also contains a segment where Hunter apparently recalled discussing Ukrainian natural-gas producer Burisma “just once.”

In December, 2015, as Joe Biden prepared to return to Ukraine, his aides braced for renewed scrutiny of Hunter’s relationship with Burisma. Amos Hochstein, the Obama Administration’s special envoy for energy policy, raised the matter with Biden, but did not go so far as to recommend that Hunter leave the board. As Hunter recalled, his father discussed Burisma with him just once: “Dad said, ‘I hope you know what you are doing,’ and I said, ‘I do.’ ”

The inconsistency was pointed out on Twitter by Daily Mail U.S. political editor David Martosko:
_


----------



## messy (Sep 23, 2019)

In another interview over the summer, he warned the GOP that young voters now consider Republicans to be “the dumb party.” 

This refers to George Will. I never thought I'd agree with him!


----------



## espola (Sep 23, 2019)

messy said:


> In another interview over the summer, he warned the GOP that young voters now consider Republicans to be “the dumb party.”
> 
> This refers to George Will. I never thought I'd agree with him!


George Will the baseball writer?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 23, 2019)

messy said:


> In another interview over the summer, he warned the GOP that young voters now consider Republicans to be “the dumb party.”
> 
> This refers to George Will. I never thought I'd agree with him!


Watched "Vice" on the flight, really laid out the groundwork for where we are at. Pretty much all things that are well known, just put together in a package for easy consumption . . .  it should be considered a horror movie taking in the ramifications of the actions highlighted, and lowlighted.


----------



## espola (Sep 23, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Watched "Vice" on the flight, really laid out the groundwork for where we are at. Pretty much all things that are well known, just put together in a package for easy consumption . . .  it should be considered a horror movie taking in the ramifications of the actions highlighted, and lowlighted.


Why isn't Cheney in jail?


----------



## nononono (Sep 23, 2019)

espola said:


> Voluntary ignorance.


*You speaking about Joe Biden.....on Air Force Two....*
*with his son....on the way to China....and then back with*
*1.5 Billion....on the American Taxpayers dime....or the*
*Millions Joe Biden's Son.....brought home to America from*
*the Ukraine....while Creepy Uncle Joe was VP.....*

*Yeah...." Voluntary ignorance "....by an elected official who*
*was part of the coup against our current POTUS.*
*He belongs in a Prison Cell with Ed Buck and Adam Schiff...*


----------



## nononono (Sep 23, 2019)

QUOTE="Hüsker Dü, post: 289568, member: 1707"

Watched "Vice" on the flight, really laid out the groundwork
for where we are at. 
Pretty much all things that are well known, just put together 
in a package for easy consumption . . .  it should be considered 
a horror movie taking in the ramifications of the actions 
highlighted, and lowlighted.


/QUOTE

*Yeah.....*
*If it presented the TRUTH, then you should be a changed man...*
*If it presented the FALSE narrative you regurgitate here daily...*
*Then you have fell further into the depths of perdition...*


----------



## nononono (Sep 23, 2019)

messy said:


> In another interview over the summer, he warned the GOP
> that young voters now consider Republicans to be “the dumb party.”
> 
> This refers to George Will. I never thought I'd agree with him!


*Only a Dumb person would agree with one of the dumbest....enjoy.*


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 23, 2019)

Look at Ted Cruz! Term limits...


----------



## nononono (Sep 23, 2019)

*Mitt Romney's " Magic " underwear are too tight......
his forehead is getting bigger....*


----------



## messy (Sep 24, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Only a Dumb person would agree with one of the dumbest....enjoy.*


Let’s ask Michael Atkinson what he thinks.
You’re Ukrainian, right?
We’re you involved with the I Love America Facebook site?


----------



## messy (Sep 24, 2019)

You Trump fascists (do you hear me, Ricky?) are about to get a lesson in ‘Murica and the rule of law.
You see what they did with Trump light in England yesterday?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 24, 2019)

espola said:


> Why isn't Cheney in jail?


Perhaps the same reason Hillary isn't...


----------



## messy (Sep 24, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Perhaps the same reason Hillary isn't...


Cheney was convicted of war crimes by a court.
I don’t think Hillary was ever tried in a court.


----------



## messy (Sep 24, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Perhaps the same reason Hillary isn't...


Hey Dum-Dum, exactly what crime do you think HRC committed? Name it.


----------



## nononono (Sep 24, 2019)

QUOTE="messy, post: 289679, member: 3299"

Let’s ask Michael Atkinson what he thinks.
*I think the FISA involvement will tank your buddy Michael....*
*He was stupid enough to take the job, now he's the " Bitch "...*

You’re Ukrainian, right?
*You're Mongolian, right ?*

We’re you involved with the I Love America Facebook site?
*Facebook is for old fucks like you...*

/QUOTE

*Patiently waiting for something intelligent to appear on*
*one of your posts....oh well, I still have " Hope " that you*
*will see the " Change "....*


----------



## messy (Sep 24, 2019)

nononono said:


> QUOTE="messy, post: 289679, member: 3299"
> 
> Let’s ask Michael Atkinson what he thinks.
> *I think the FISA involvement will tank your buddy Michael....*
> ...


My buddy? I had never heard of Atkinson between the time Trump hired him and today.
I’m sure Trump is happy about the hire now.


----------



## Racist Joe (Sep 24, 2019)

messy said:


> My buddy? I had never heard of Atkinson between the time Trump hired him and today.
> I’m sure Trump is happy about the hire now.


LIAR.  YOU DAMN WELL KNOW WHO HE IS.  CONFESS THE TRUTH.


----------



## messy (Sep 24, 2019)

Al


Racist Joe said:


> LIAR.  YOU DAMN WELL KNOW WHO HE IS.  CONFESS THE TRUTH.


Ask Nono. He knows full well that “the FISA thing” proves that Atkinson is a commie.
It’s all part of the fake news plot to get Trump.
He had a “perfect” conversation.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 24, 2019)

Hillary should have been tried,,see Comey report


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 24, 2019)

messy said:


> Cheney was convicted of war crimes by a court.
> I don’t think Hillary was ever tried in a court.


What court?


----------



## messy (Sep 24, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> What court?


Kuala Lumpur War Crimes Tribunal.
I  believe that's one more court than Hillary?
And Cheney's Chief of Staff was convicted of a crime and sent to jail, right?


----------



## messy (Sep 24, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Hillary should have been tried,,see Comey report


For what crime, again?


----------



## espola (Sep 24, 2019)

messy said:


> Kuala Lumpur War Crimes Tribunal.
> I  believe that's one more court than Hillary?
> And Cheney's Chief of Staff was convicted of a crime and sent to jail, right?


But he was pardoned, so that doesn't count anymore.


----------



## messy (Sep 24, 2019)

espola said:


> But he was pardoned, so that doesn't count anymore.


Actually, it does. Tried and convicted. Outing a confidential CIA operative. Terrible. Cheney's Chief of Staff.
What was that about Hillary's crimes, again?


----------



## espola (Sep 24, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Hillary should have been tried,,see Comey report


I'm not disagreeing with you, because one of my criticisms of H was her casual handling of classified material.  To assist me in my research, could you quote to me the part of the Comey Report that says that?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 24, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> What court?


Its cute when you feign ignorance . . . or is that not an act?


----------



## espola (Sep 24, 2019)

messy said:


> Actually, it does. Tried and convicted. Outing a confidential CIA operative. Terrible. Cheney's Chief of Staff.
> What was that about Hillary's crimes, again?


I think his actual convictions were for lying about somebody outing a CIA operative (or, more formally, Making False Statements, Perjury, and Obstruction of Justice).  He was not actually convicted of being the outer.  I concede that a Presidential pardon (=> guilty, but forgiven) does not convey the full legal weight of a conviction overturned on appeal (=> innocent).


----------



## espola (Sep 24, 2019)

espola said:


> I think his actual convictions were for lying about somebody outing a CIA operative (or, more formally, Making False Statements, Perjury, and Obstruction of Justice).  He was not actually convicted of being the outer.  I concede that a Presidential pardon (=> guilty, but forgiven) does not convey the full legal weight of a conviction overturned on appeal (=> innocent).


...and that brings up the long-unanswered (in a legal sense) question - if somebody else was innocently the source of Plame's CIA identity, why did Scooter feel he had to play defense for Cheney on the matter?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 24, 2019)

messy said:


> You Trump fascists (do you hear me, Ricky?) are about to get a lesson in ‘Murica and the rule of law.
> You see what they did with Trump light in England yesterday?


This ain’t fucking England.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 24, 2019)

messy said:


> Cheney was convicted of war crimes by a court.
> I don’t think Hillary was ever tried in a court.


Fake News.


----------



## espola (Sep 24, 2019)

messy said:


> You Trump fascists (do you hear me, Ricky?) are about to get a lesson in ‘Murica and the rule of law.
> You see what they did with Trump light in England yesterday?


Unanimously.


----------



## messy (Sep 24, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> This ain’t fucking England.


Nope. It’s America.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 24, 2019)

espola said:


> ...and that brings up the long-unanswered (in a legal sense) question - if somebody else was innocently the source of Plame's CIA identity, why did Scooter feel he had to play defense for Cheney on the matter?


Why did Whittington apologize to Cheney?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 24, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Its cute when you feign ignorance . . . or is that not an act?


What court Daffy?
Was it the United Nations International Court?
It's cute when you feign intellligence


----------



## espola (Sep 24, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Watched "Vice" on the flight, really laid out the groundwork for where we are at. Pretty much all things that are well known, just put together in a package for easy consumption . . .  it should be considered a horror movie taking in the ramifications of the actions highlighted, and lowlighted.


According to my Libraries spreadsheet, I checked out the DVD of Vice from the library and viewed it a few months ago.  I can't recall anything about it (I was under medication at the time) so I have requested it again.


----------



## espola (Sep 24, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why did Whittington apologize to Cheney?


For subjecting Dickless to being the butt of so many late-night comedian jokes?

"They were in a car, they drive along, they get out of the car, he shoots his friend in the face, then they get back in the car and they go hide for 18 hours. That's not hunting... that's an episode of The Sopranos"  -- Jay Leno


----------



## espola (Sep 24, 2019)

espola said:


> For subjecting Dickless to being the butt of so many late-night comedian jokes?
> 
> "They were in a car, they drive along, they get out of the car, he shoots his friend in the face, then they get back in the car and they go hide for 18 hours. That's not hunting... that's an episode of The Sopranos"  -- Jay Leno


I apologize for calling the Vice "dickless".  I should have written (with extreme accuracy in many dimensions) "heartless".


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 24, 2019)

messy said:


> Nope. It’s America.


What did trump say to the Ukraininan?


----------



## messy (Sep 24, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What did trump say to the Ukraininan?


Let’s find out. By all accounts he told them to investigate Biden’s kid and he held up a payment to them until he got busted by the whistleblower.


----------



## espola (Sep 24, 2019)

messy said:


> Let’s find out. By all accounts he told them to investigate Biden’s kid and he held up a payment to them until he got busted by the whistleblower.


I understand they are still working on the transcript.  That implies that there is an audio recording to transcribe.  Unfortunately, Rose Mary Woods has retired from government service so she is not available to push the "Record" button accidentally (and at just the right time) and thus wipe out interesting portions of the recording.


----------



## nononono (Sep 24, 2019)

messy said:


> Al
> 
> Ask Nono.
> He knows full well that “the FISA thing” proves that Atkinson is a commie.
> ...


*I know YOU are deeply Complicit with the CRIMES.*


----------



## nononono (Sep 24, 2019)

QUOTE="messy, post: 289771, member: 3299"

Let’s find out. 

By all accounts he told them to investigate Biden’s 
kid and he held up a payment to them until he got 
busted by the whistleblower.

/QUOTE

*The " Fake " Whistleblower repeated hearsay....*
*The Democrats have been set up.....*
*Adam Schiff is very worried about what Ed Buck is spilling...*

*Hence the smoke screen that exposed Biden.....*


----------



## messy (Sep 24, 2019)

nononono said:


> QUOTE="messy, post: 289771, member: 3299"
> 
> Let’s find out.
> 
> ...


“It was a perfect call. There was no pressure put on whatsoever. But there was pressure put on with respect to Joe Biden.” — Donald Trump, today.

Hmmm...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 24, 2019)

messy said:


> Let’s find out. By all accounts he told them to investigate Biden’s kid and he held up a payment to them until he got busted by the whistleblower.


Trump agreed to release it tomorrow, oops.


----------



## espola (Sep 24, 2019)

messy said:


> “It was a perfect call. There was no pressure put on whatsoever. But there was pressure put on with respect to Joe Biden.” — Donald Trump, today.
> 
> Hmmm...


First, he lies.  Then he lies about lying.  Then he admits the lie, but attempts to minimize it by referring to alternative facts provided by his wingnut supporters.

Nothing new.

I wonder if in the future we will be using a neologism for "alternative facts" (altfacts?  t-facts?) to classify them as a specific kind of lies.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 24, 2019)

espola said:


> For subjecting Dickless to being the butt of so many late-night comedian jokes?
> 
> "They were in a car, they drive along, they get out of the car, he shoots his friend in the face, then they get back in the car and they go hide for 18 hours. That's not hunting... that's an episode of The Sopranos"  -- Jay Leno


. . . and in the fashion of nono . . . the reporter that broke the story died mysteriously at a young age.


----------



## nononono (Sep 24, 2019)

messy said:


> “It was a perfect call.
> There was no pressure put on whatsoever.
> But there was pressure put on with respect to Joe Biden.” — Donald Trump, today.
> 
> Hmmm...


*As I stated ...YOU are not a Lawyer.*
*It's as clear as the bulbous nose on your face....*


----------



## messy (Sep 24, 2019)

nononono said:


> *As I stated ...YOU are not a Lawyer.*
> *It's as clear as the bulbous nose on your face....*


Definitely not a lawyer. I just say that because people like lawyers so much and I want you to like me. 
What's your fake job? Working for Ukraine?


----------



## nononono (Sep 24, 2019)

messy said:


> Definitely not a lawyer.
> I just say that because people like lawyers so
> much and I want you to like me.
> What's your fake job?
> Working for Ukraine?


*You do realize what you've just done...........*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 24, 2019)

espola said:


> First, he lies.  Then he lies about lying.  Then he admits the lie, but attempts to minimize it by referring to alternative facts provided by his wingnut supporters.
> 
> Nothing new.
> 
> I wonder if in the future we will be using a neologism for "alternative facts" (altfacts?  t-facts?) to classify them as a specific kind of lies.


t will be mocked by history for years.


----------



## nononono (Sep 24, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> t will be mocked by history for years.


*HI ...My name is Husky Poo and.....*


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 24, 2019)

espola said:


> First, he lies.  Then he lies about lying.  Then he admits the lie, but attempts to minimize it by referring to alternative facts provided by his wingnut supporters.
> 
> Nothing new.
> 
> I wonder if in the future we will be using a neologism for "alternative facts" (altfacts?  t-facts?) to classify them as a specific kind of lies.


That sounds like you!


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 24, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> t will be mocked by history for years.


You have that market already cornered...


----------



## espola (Sep 24, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> That sounds like you!


I was expecting pictures of a landfill from you by now.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 24, 2019)

espola said:


> I was expecting pictures of a landfill from you by now.


Your mind wandering again? Where did I mention a Landfill? That was you Sherlock...

But if you're looking for one it's down your rabbit hole.


----------



## espola (Sep 24, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Your mind wandering again? Where did I mention a Landfill? That was you Sherlock...
> 
> But if you're looking for one it's down your rabbit hole.


http://www.socalsoccer.com/threads/climate-and-weather.35/page-590#post-289152


----------



## nononono (Sep 24, 2019)

espola said:


> http://www.socalsoccer.com/threads/climate-and-weather.35/page-590#post-289152


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 24, 2019)

With the line up of Democrats running for President, why wouldn't they be calling for impeachment?


----------



## espola (Sep 24, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> With the line up of Democrats running for President, why wouldn't they be calling for impeachment?


Is there some Democrat announced candidate for President who is not?  There might be (and I am sure you will fill us in with his/her name), but the news today is laced with Democrat candidates supporting the impeachment inquiry, and some have been supporting impeachment as part of their campaign from the start.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 24, 2019)

espola said:


> Is there some Democrat announced candidate for President who is not?  There might be (and I am sure you will fill us in with his/her name), but the news today is laced with Democrat candidates supporting the impeachment inquiry, and some have been supporting impeachment as part of their campaign from the start.


Right. Lol!


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 24, 2019)

espola said:


> http://www.socalsoccer.com/threads/climate-and-weather.35/page-590#post-289152


Yep.. I said it looks like a landfill. And it did. I didn't say it was a landfill. Context Espola, you understand that right? 

Now head back down your rabbit hole to your landfill.


----------



## espola (Sep 24, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Yep.. I said it looks like a landfill. And it did. I didn't say it was a landfill. Context Espola, you understand that right?
> 
> Now head back down your rabbit hole to your landfill.


Please continue.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 24, 2019)

espola said:


> Please continue.


Another one of your go to responses when you've lost the conversation.. LOL!!!


----------



## espola (Sep 24, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Another one of your go to responses when you've lost the conversation.. LOL!!!


Lost? 

Please continue.


----------



## messy (Sep 24, 2019)

Who wins in 2020? Trump? Pence? Warren? Other?


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 24, 2019)

espola said:


> Lost?
> 
> Please continue.


Correct... as in you lost, I win. It's something that the Padres do a lot of so you should be familiar with it.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 24, 2019)

messy said:


> Kuala Lumpur War Crimes Tribunal.
> I  believe that's one more court than Hillary?
> And Cheney's Chief of Staff was convicted of a crime and sent to jail, right?


Cheney... that's an evil guy.


----------



## espola (Sep 24, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Correct... as in you lost, I win. It's something that the Padres do a lot of so you should be familiar with it.


What exactly do you think you won?


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 24, 2019)

espola said:


> What exactly do you think you won?


Avoiding a trip down your rabbit hole... 

Sorry Alice you get to go alone. Have fun in your landfill...


----------



## nononono (Sep 24, 2019)

espola said:


> Lost?
> 
> Please continue.


*You cut/comb your hair yet.....*
*You shave that beard off yet....*
*You ditch those " Homeless " clothes yet.....*
*You attempt to stand up straight yet......*
*You return those Stolen Golf Balls Yet....!!!!*

*You lost all credibility awhile ago....*
*You lost all respect with that recent photo....*

*Oh yur " Lost " alright.................*

*Shall I continue.............*


----------



## Fishme1 (Sep 24, 2019)

nononono said:


> *You cut/comb your hair yet.....*
> *You shave that beard off yet....*
> *You ditch those " Homeless " clothes yet.....*
> *You attempt to stand up straight yet......*
> ...


Yes continue. Start with the Bombshell news. I’m still waiting to hear. Do tell


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 25, 2019)

Wow... that Ukranian transcript was so revealing. The Dems just fumbled, again...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 25, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Wow... that Ukranian transcript was so revealing. The Dems just fumbled, again...


Wot??? I want a refund.


----------



## nononono (Sep 25, 2019)

Fishme1 said:


> Yes continue.
> Start with the Bombshell news.
> I’m still waiting to hear.
> Do tell


*You don't watch/read the real news do you....*


----------



## Fishme1 (Sep 25, 2019)

nononono said:


> *You don't watch/read the real news do you....*


Going down in flames are we.


----------



## nononono (Sep 25, 2019)

Fishme1 said:


> Going down in flames are we.


*Nope....but you are.*
*You're way out of your league Fishsmell....way out of...*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 25, 2019)

https://time.com/5685156/uss-george-hw-bush-navy-suicides/?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=the-brief&utm_content=20190925&xid=newsletter-brief


----------



## Fishme1 (Sep 25, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Nope....but you are.*
> *You're way out of your league Fishsmell....way out of...*


Flames baby !!


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 25, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> https://time.com/5685156/uss-george-hw-bush-navy-suicides/?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=the-brief&utm_content=20190925&xid=newsletter-brief


Very scary trend in our society.


----------



## nononono (Sep 25, 2019)

Fishme1 said:


> Flames baby !!


*So you're the " Male ".....got it.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 25, 2019)

Fishme1 said:


> Yes continue. Start with the Bombshell news. I’m still waiting to hear. Do tell


Has the bombshell" been unveiled yet? Enquiring minds want to nono.


----------



## Fishme1 (Sep 25, 2019)

nononono said:


> *So you're the " Male ".....got it.*


I’m still laughing at you !


----------



## nononono (Sep 25, 2019)

Fishme1 said:


> I’m still laughing at you !


*You might be laughing, but the shit is on your nose ya tool.*


----------



## Fishme1 (Sep 25, 2019)

nononono said:


> *You might be laughing, but the shit is on your nose ya tool.*


----------



## nononono (Sep 25, 2019)

*You're cowering in a corner, but please don't confirm it....*


----------



## messy (Sep 25, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Has the bombshell" been unveiled yet? Enquiring minds want to nono.


Careful. You don’t know what you’ve brought on yourself and the criminal Democrats. LOL!


----------



## Fishme1 (Sep 25, 2019)

nononono said:


> *You're cowering in a corner, but please don't confirm it....*


Look familiar?


----------



## nononono (Sep 25, 2019)

messy said:


> Careful.
> You don’t know what you’ve brought on
> yourself and the criminal Democrats.
> LOL!


*Laughter is best....*
*I don't wish to witness a " Messy " cry*
*over a flamed out Flamer...*


----------



## messy (Sep 25, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Laughter is best....*
> *I don't wish to witness a " Messy " cry*
> *over a flamed out Flamer...*


We Dems really stepped in it now. As Giuliani says, we stepped into his trap. Trump was so cool today. No problem. Just a hoax.


----------



## messy (Sep 25, 2019)

This guy Trump hired, Atkinson?
He’s another commie.
Right Outlaw?

Mr. Atkinson eventually concluded that there was reason to believe that the president might have illegally solicited a foreign campaign contribution — and that his potential misconduct created a national security risk, according to a newly disclosed Justice Department memo.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 26, 2019)

messy said:


> This guy Trump hired, Atkinson?
> He’s another commie.
> Right Outlaw?
> 
> Mr. Atkinson eventually concluded that there was reason to believe that the president might have illegally solicited a foreign campaign contribution — and that his potential misconduct created a national security risk, according to a newly disclosed Justice Department memo.


There is “reason to believe that you might be” getting desperate, again.
What milk toast you are.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 26, 2019)

https://fox5sandiego.com/2019/09/25/boy-13-dies-over-a-week-after-being-sucker-punched-at-california-middle-school/?utm_campaign=trueAnthem:+Trending+Content&utm_content=5d8be4a9c7c0480001b24bb7&utm_medium=trueAnthem&utm_source=facebook&fbclid=IwAR0sHMrWgKPIAQd2bVOQK5tY8XrVhR1utXKxUVvRZMtQH9lpmSZeeXV6cfg


----------



## messy (Sep 26, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> There is “reason to believe that you might be” getting desperate, again.
> What milk toast you are.


"STICK TOGETHER, PLAY THEIR GAME AND FIGHT HARD REPUBLICANS. OUR COUNTRY IS AT STAKE." --Donald Trump (caps his)


----------



## espola (Sep 26, 2019)

espola said:


> I understand they are still working on the transcript.  That implies that there is an audio recording to transcribe.  Unfortunately, Rose Mary Woods has retired from government service so she is not available to push the "Record" button accidentally (and at just the right time) and thus wipe out interesting portions of the recording.


I heard more about this yesterday - the WH records, as a matter of standard procedure, most phone calls by running them through voice capture software that renders a transcript of the call.  Those transcripts are them reviewed by a human who reads them while listening to recordings of the calls to correct errors.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 26, 2019)

messy said:


> This guy Trump hired, Atkinson?
> He’s another commie.
> Right Outlaw?
> 
> Mr. Atkinson eventually concluded that there was reason to believe that the president might have illegally solicited a foreign campaign contribution — and that his potential misconduct created a national security risk, according to a newly disclosed Justice Department memo.


”Potential” Lol!


----------



## messy (Sep 26, 2019)

Anybody know why the president’s personal lawyer was representing our country with Ukraine? 
Good luck with that.


----------



## messy (Sep 26, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> ”Potential” Lol!


I know! That guy Trump hired is such a commie, isn’t he?
“...FIGHT LIKE HELL REPUBLICANS. OUR COUNTRY IS AT STAKE.”


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 26, 2019)

messy said:


> Anybody know why the president’s personal lawyer was representing our country with Ukraine?
> .


No


----------



## messy (Sep 26, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> ”Potential” Lol!


Dude, so true! You get it! 
That commie Trump hired also referred to the report as “urgent and credible.” Is he just a deep-state commie, or what? Why did Trump hire that guy?


----------



## espola (Sep 26, 2019)

messy said:


> Anybody know why the president’s personal lawyer was representing our country with Ukraine?
> Good luck with that.


John Dean said today that Rudy G has crossed the line from "lawyer" to "co-conspirator", and that attorney-client privilege does not apply to conspiracies to commit crimes.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 26, 2019)

messy said:


> Anybody know why the president’s personal lawyer was representing our country with Ukraine?
> .


No


----------



## espola (Sep 26, 2019)

espola said:


> John Dean said today that Rudy G has crossed the line from "lawyer" to "co-conspirator", and that attorney-client privilege does not apply to conspiracies to commit crimes.


----------



## messy (Sep 26, 2019)

espola said:


>


Truly bizarre. A president telling a foreign head of state that his personal lawyer would be calling. We are a banana republic.


----------



## espola (Sep 26, 2019)

messy said:


> Truly bizarre. A president telling a foreign head of state that his personal lawyer would be calling. We are a banana republic.


"Mr. Giuliani is a highly respected man. He was the mayor of New York City, a great mayor, and I would like him to call you. I will ask him to call you along with the Attorney General."


----------



## nononono (Sep 26, 2019)

messy said:


> Anybody know why the president’s personal lawyer
> was representing our country with Ukraine?
> Good luck with that.


*He was just Bidin his time waiting for a burger..........*


----------



## nononono (Sep 26, 2019)

messy said:


> Truly bizarre.
> 
> A president telling a foreign head of state that his
> personal lawyer would be calling.
> ...


*Burger Fool....*

*We are a " Burger " Republic...........*


----------



## messy (Sep 26, 2019)

“I want to know who’s the person who gave the whistleblower the information because that’s close to a spy,” the president continued. “You know what we used to do in the old days when we were smart with spies and treason, right? We used to handle it a little differently than we do now.”


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 26, 2019)

espola said:


> "Mr. Giuliani is a highly respected man. He was the mayor of New York City, a great mayor, and I would like him to call you. I will ask him to call you along with the Attorney General."


We are a banana republic and t is a characterture, it's getting to where it isn't funny anymore. On the news here they talk about the economic damage t is causing. Nothing of the politics, just the cold hard facts.


----------



## nononono (Sep 26, 2019)

QUOTE="Hüsker Dü, post: 290364, member: 1707"

We are a banana republic and t is a characterture,
it's getting to where it isn't funny anymore.
*America is a " Burger " Republic....*
*Venezuela is a " Banana " Republic...*

On the news *here* they talk about the economic damage t is causing.
*Why are you telegraphing that Venezuela is where *
*your posting from.....*

Nothing of the politics, just the cold hard facts.
*You're selling " shit " by the seashore.....*

/QUOTE

*No ones buying your Banana " Shit " salad anymore either....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 26, 2019)

Seems the newt is attempting to distract the right-wing sheep away from the t admin deep involvement with Russia and China for personal gain, by concocting stories about already debunked stories of dem families involvement in the Ukraine and China. Love the lack of originality, facts and chronological order in all that . . . but t-swallowers will do what they do, swallow the story balls deep.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 26, 2019)

Democratic donors on Wall Street and in big business are preparing to sit out the presidential campaign fundraising cycle — or even back President Donald Trump — if Sen. Elizabeth Warren wins the party's nomination.


----------



## nononono (Sep 26, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Democratic donors on Wall Street and in big business are preparing to
> sit out the presidential campaign fundraising cycle —
> or even back President Donald Trump —
> if Sen. Elizabeth Warren wins the party's nomination.


*The " Dirt " on Elizabeth Warren is just as bad as Biden*
*if not worse.....*
*What she did with OUR money is unforgivable...*
*She thinks America has forgotten....Nah...*
*Nor have we forgotten about what Kamala did with*
*Willie here in California....*


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 26, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Seems the newt is attempting to distract the right-wing sheep away from the t admin deep involvement with Russia and China for personal gain, by concocting stories about already debunked stories of dem families involvement in the Ukraine and China. Love the lack of originality, facts and chronological order in all that . . . but t-swallowers will do what they do, swallow the story balls deep.


What is it with you and swallowing? Clearly you are projecting some sick fantasy of yours...


----------



## messy (Sep 26, 2019)

nononono said:


> *The " Dirt " on Elizabeth Warren is just as bad as Biden*
> *if not worse.....*
> *What she did with OUR money is unforgivable...*
> *She thinks America has forgotten....Nah...*
> ...


Impeach her!


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 26, 2019)

messy said:


> Impeach her!


Sweetheart... that's your side that runs around saying that. They also run around falling for spoofs...
Los Angeles (CNN) — The "OK" hand gesture is now a hate symbol, according to a new report by the Anti-Defamation League.


----------



## messy (Sep 26, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Sweetheart... that's your side that runs around saying that. They also run around falling for spoofs...
> Los Angeles (CNN) — The "OK" hand gesture is now a hate symbol, according to a new report by the Anti-Defamation League.


If you think that’s still a spoof, you’re a worse guy than I thought.
Sick fuck.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 26, 2019)

messy said:


> If you think that’s still a spoof, you’re a worse guy than I thought.
> Sick fuck.


You snowflakes are so easily triggered and fall for everything...

From the same article Sunshine...

"The OK hand gesture and its link to white nationalism began as a hoax cooked up by users of the website 4chan, who falsely linked it to white supremacy, according to the ADL."

You're really pathetic...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 26, 2019)

messy said:


> If you think that’s still a spoof, you’re a worse guy than I thought.
> Sick fuck.


They will do whatever it takes to offend, that's what this is all about. They don't actually have any ideology (just like t).


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 26, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> They will do whatever it takes to offend, that's what this is all about. They don't actually have any ideology (just like t).


Nice try at an original thought... weak but you tried. Lol!!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 26, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Seems the newt is attempting to distract the right-wing sheep away from the t admin deep involvement with Russia and China for personal gain, by concocting stories about already debunked stories of dem families involvement in the Ukraine and China. Love the lack of originality, facts and chronological order in all that . . . but t-swallowers will do what they do, swallow the story balls deep.


Like Mueller deep.


----------



## messy (Sep 26, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> They will do whatever it takes to offend, that's what this is all about. They don't actually have any ideology (just like t).


I disagree. It appears that they got the rise from using the “ok” sign as a goof, and now it’s like a little joke among white nationalists. Like that stupid f’ing frog. It shows you identify with that ideology.


----------



## messy (Sep 26, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Like Mueller deep.


Mueller didn’t have transcripts of Trump colluding. But look what we have now!


----------



## messy (Sep 26, 2019)

Giuliani is a classically unhinged cartoon character. It’s perfect that he’s the guy for you idiots.
I’m guessing Outlaw has a framed photo of him on the mantle.
I think Barr reports to Giuliani. 
These are some really unconstitutional folks. They really need to get gone.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 27, 2019)

messy said:


> Mueller didn’t have transcripts of Trump colluding. But look what we have now!


Sucker


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 27, 2019)

messy said:


> Giuliani is a classically unhinged cartoon character. It’s perfect that he’s the guy for you idiots.
> I’m guessing Outlaw has a framed photo of him on the mantle.
> I think Barr reports to Giuliani.
> These are some really unconstitutional folks. They really need to get gone.


Mueller was perfect for you guys.  Whoʻs gonna T-bag you next?


----------



## messy (Sep 27, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Mueller was perfect for you guys.  Whoʻs gonna T-bag you next?


I would like to have the Attorney General call you or your people and I would like you to get to the bottom of it. As you saw yesterday, that whole nonsense ended with a very poor performance by a man named Robert Mueller, an incompetent performance, but they say a lot of it started with Ukraine. Whatever you can do, it’s very important that you do it if that’s possible


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 27, 2019)

messy said:


> I would like to have the Attorney General call you or your people and I would like you to get to the bottom of it. As you saw yesterday, that whole nonsense ended with a very poor performance by a man named Robert Mueller, an incompetent performance, but they say a lot of it started with Ukraine. Whatever you can do, it’s very important that you do it if that’s possible


Yes, Yes, Yes.  The Pavlovian response is hilarious.  Mueller was your savior and now you people are nailing his performance to the cross while getting your whistles blown.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 27, 2019)

“Trump Trying to hijack the 2020 election”—J.B.

Let the rigging begin!  Lol!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 27, 2019)

“Democracy is under siege”—Bullocks


----------



## messy (Sep 27, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Yes, Yes, Yes.  The Pavlovian response is hilarious.  Mueller was your savior and now you people are nailing his performance to the cross while getting your whistles blown.


“...we do a lot for Ukraine...I would like you to do us a favor though...”


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 27, 2019)

messy said:


> “...we do a lot for Ukraine...I would like you to do us a favor though...”


Sounds like a climate summit


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 27, 2019)

messy said:


> I disagree. It appears that they got the rise from using the “ok” sign as a goof, and now it’s like a little joke among white nationalists. Like that stupid f’ing frog. It shows you identify with that ideology.


It appears? It appears you jumped to conclusions. It appears you fell for fake news. It appears that you follwed a false narrative. It appears you were wrong.


----------



## nononono (Sep 27, 2019)

messy said:


> Impeach her!


*Nah......just don't by her product.*
*She'll wither up and blow away...*

*Just like you will if you don't wise up....!*


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 27, 2019)

Hmm... I read several reports that Ukranian officials were unaware that funds had been withheld until a month after President Trumps phone call. No way! That can't be true. I mean the whistleblower has hearsay... I mean proof!


----------



## messy (Sep 27, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> It appears? It appears you jumped to conclusions. It appears you fell for fake news. It appears that you follwed a false narrative. It appears you were wrong.


Let me see. Who do I believe; the ADL or you? Tough one.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 27, 2019)

messy said:


> Let me see. Who do I believe; the ADL or you? Tough one.


Sucker...

You're poof that not all lawyers are smart.


----------



## messy (Sep 27, 2019)

messy said:


> Let me see. Who do I believe; the ADL or you? Tough one.


I have little doubt that you use this symbol yourself, while smiling about the hoax.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 27, 2019)

messy said:


> I have little doubt that you use this symbol yourself, while smiling about the hoax.


Yes... because I'm white.

Once again.... you are not very bright.


----------



## messy (Sep 27, 2019)

messy said:


> I have little doubt that you use this symbol yourself, while smiling about the hoax.


Tell me about their hoax, Multi. You and they are laughing, right?


----------



## messy (Sep 27, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Yes... because I'm white.
> 
> Once again.... you are not very bright.


Not because you're white; because you're an idiot and a loser. Don't flatter yourself that it's because you're white. I'm white and I don't use that gesture as a "hoax."


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 27, 2019)

messy said:


> Not because you're white; because you're an idiot and a loser. Don't flatter yourself that it's because you're white. I'm white and I don't use that gesture as a "hoax."


So you're a dumb white lawyer... good to know. Now run along Sunshine and go find another false narrative to follow! Lol!!!


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 27, 2019)

messy said:


> Tell me about their hoax, Multi. You and they are laughing, right?


I can't stop laughing at you! Seriously Sunshine...photoshop much?! And a nad one at that!! You are so PATHETIC and I love it!!


----------



## messy (Sep 27, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> I can't stop laughing at you! Seriously Sunshine...photoshop much?! And a nad one at that!! You are so PATHETIC and I love it!!


So keep using the sign, dumbass. It fits you. You don't need to be so mad about it.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 27, 2019)

messy said:


> So keep using the sign, dumbass. It fits you. You don't need to be so mad about it.


Hey poodle dick...you forgot "neener neener"


----------



## messy (Sep 27, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Hey poodle dick...you forgot "neener neener"


You should keep using the sign, too. It fits you. 
And thanks for the compliment...poodles have huge dicks.


----------



## messy (Sep 27, 2019)

Taking some time out of my day to own some fascist idiots while their leader twists in the wind is really fun.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 27, 2019)

messy said:


> So keep using the sign, dumbass. It fits you. You don't need to be so mad about it.


Wow... you've been triggered. If I were you I  would stay off of the internet for at least a week or you might do something stupid. I know you racist type people are a bit unhinged so you might want to stay home from work as well.

What we need right now is good "Coocoo" from espola just for you...


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 27, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Hey poodle dick...you forgot "neener neener"


I think we may have pushed this guy over the edge. He's now talking to himself...


----------



## messy (Sep 27, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Wow... you've been triggered. If I were you I  would stay off of the internet for at least a week or you might do something stupid. I know you racist type people are a bit unhinged so you might want to stay home from work as well.
> 
> What we need right now is good "Coocoo" from espola just for you...


Racist signs from racist a-holes do trigger me. I admit it. It worked.

My contractor bills (paying one now) also trigger me, so I'm especially cranky.
My guy is fast, though!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 27, 2019)

messy said:


> Not because you're white; because you're an idiot and a loser. Don't flatter yourself that it's because you're white. I'm white and I don't use that gesture as a "hoax."


See, the thing is, these people are so amazingly over the top stupid they believe using that hand sign is a hoax intended to rile up liberals and the media. Yet they alone do it thereby identifying themselves as the white idiot supremacists they are. They laugh as they brand themselves.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 27, 2019)

messy said:


> Racist signs from racist a-holes do trigger me. I admit it. It worked.
> 
> My contractor bills (paying one now) also trigger me, so I'm especially cranky.
> My guy is fast, though!


Again, that is their goal, to trigger a response to their ignorance and hate . . 
. thereby allowing you to identify yourself with the "intellencia", the "moral", the "liberals". Things they all despise as that which has held back their ignorance and hate for so long.

The world has seen uprisings of this sort through the years. The dumbasses just need a enthusiastic leader to make them feel they belong to a movement that helps them rise above the "others", those who have supposedly held them back for so long.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 27, 2019)

messy said:


> Racist signs from racist a-holes do trigger me. I admit it. It worked.
> 
> My contractor bills (paying one now) also trigger me, so I'm especially cranky.
> My guy is fast, though!


You just keep stepoing in it, don't you? Here you go again...

"The OK hand gesture and its link to white nationalism began as a hoax cooked up by users of the website 4chan, who falsely linked it to white supremacy, according to the ADL."

Get into therapy, quick! Before it's too late!!


----------



## messy (Sep 27, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> You just keep stepoing in it, don't you? Here you go again...
> 
> "The OK hand gesture and its link to white nationalism began as a hoax cooked up by users of the website 4chan, who falsely linked it to white supremacy, according to the ADL."
> 
> Get into therapy, quick! Before it's too late!!


Poor lying POS. Did you do poorly in school?
Let me guess...
Pop quiz:
“What is the subject of the ADL statement and what does the Anti-Defamation League conclude about the hand symbol?” 
Can you figure it out from other portions of the article you’re quoting.
Owning lamer fascists...my Friday!


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 27, 2019)

messy said:


> Poor lying POS. Did you do poorly in school?
> Let me guess...
> Pop quiz:
> “What is the subject of the ADL statement and what does the Anti-Defamation League conclude about the hand symbol?”
> ...


More crash and burn from you!! You're gaining momentum so I'll just step aside and watch the show...

In the words of espola "please continue" LOL!!!


----------



## messy (Sep 27, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> More crash and burn from you!! You're gaining momentum so I'll just step aside and watch the show...
> 
> In the words of espola "please continue" LOL!!!


I didn't think you could answer the quiz...even though you had a head start by quoting from the ADL. Comprehension is a problem for you. Poor thing; blinded by your own hatred.

Here:  

Notice how my first line below sounds like what you said, right? And then, if you study the second line, you will see ADL's conclusion! See how that works, son?

According to the ADL, the “OK” hand signal began “as a hoax by members of the website 4chan,” and “became a popular trolling tactic.”

“By 2019, the symbol was being used in some circles as a sincere expression of white supremacy,” the organization claimed..



I like having Outlaw and Multi around, though...they're like our own Giulianis! And fortunately they take that as a compliment...


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 27, 2019)

The libs on here might want to look the other way.

Here is the only real real quid pro quo, blackmail, threat to the Ukranians. 






Just call Obama... said Joe.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 27, 2019)

messy said:


> I didn't think you could answer the quiz...even though you had a head start by quoting from the ADL. Comprehension is a problem for you. Poor thing; blinded by your own hatred.
> 
> Here:
> 
> ...


You are so sad and pathetic. By 2019 it had been adopted in some circles? Like the photoshoped pic of the cops? Are you really this stupid or are you just... wait. Don't answer that. I'm enjoying the crash and burn too much!! Maybe you and e and the drunk rat can all go down the rabbit hole together and play in the landfill... this is comedy!!! 

What an act you guys are! Dumb, Dumber and Dumbest!! LOL!!!!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 27, 2019)

messy said:


> I didn't think you could answer the quiz...even though you had a head start by quoting from the ADL. Comprehension is a problem for you. Poor thing; blinded by your own hatred.
> 
> Here:
> 
> ...


Coming in here is like going to Wal-Mart, it's an ego boost.


----------



## nononono (Sep 27, 2019)

messy said:


> If you think that’s still a spoof,
> you’re a worse guy than I thought.
> Sick fuck.


*Your rhetoric is degrading to gutter trash Iron worker " Speak "...*
*Would you like me to engage on the same " Speak " level....?*


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 27, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Coming in here is like going to Wal-Mart, it's an ego boost.


Did Wal-Mart kick you out or did you get lost and had to ask for direction?


----------



## nononono (Sep 27, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Coming in here is like going to Wal-Mart, it's an ego boost.


*I come in here to engage political conversation and sharpen*
*the " Knives ".....*
*You leave sliced to ribbons " Politically " and weeping mentally...*


----------



## nononono (Sep 27, 2019)

messy said:


> So keep using the sign, dumbass.
> *Oh...*
> It fits you.
> *Please....*
> ...


*" Whitey "...........*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 27, 2019)

messy said:


> You should keep using the sign, too. It fits you.
> And thanks for the compliment...poodles have huge dicks.


----------



## messy (Sep 27, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Coming in here is like going to Wal-Mart, it's an ego boost.


Idiot Multi still didn’t even understand what I told him about the ADL after I pointed it out.
He’s too mad.
Today was a good day. We have the Constitution at work and Anti-Americans on the run. #proudAmerican


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 27, 2019)

messy said:


> Idiot Multi still didn’t even understand what I told him about the ADL after I pointed it out.
> He’s too mad.
> Today was a good day. We have the Constitution at work and Anti-Americans on the run. #proudAmerican


Dominic needs to add an emoji so these fools can compliment each other's posts in their own way.


----------



## nononono (Sep 27, 2019)

messy said:


> Idiot Multi still didn’t even understand what I told
> him about the ADL after I pointed it out.
> He’s too mad.
> Today was a good day.
> ...


*So you switched teams .....*

*Democrats are on the run....,*

*You know what happens to " Turncoats " like you*
*" Messy "...........ooowww....it's not good.*

*1st. No one will trust you, as if they did.*
*2nd. Nah.....you can find out yourself......*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 27, 2019)




----------



## espola (Sep 27, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Dominic needs to add an emoji so these fools can compliment each other's posts in their own way.


An OK emoji?  It's Unicode U+1F44C.


----------



## messy (Sep 27, 2019)

nononono said:


> *So you switched teams .....*
> 
> *Democrats are on the run....,*
> 
> ...


Hey do you command an army of trolls? How many are Russian?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 27, 2019)

messy said:


> Hey do you command an army of trolls? How many are Russian?


3 million Trolls less than Trump


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 27, 2019)

*Wall Street Democratic donors warn the party: We'll sit out, or back Trump, if you nominate Elizabeth Warren*


----------



## messy (Sep 27, 2019)

The dam is breaking now...it’s all spilling out...

President Trump told two senior Russian officials in a 2017 Oval Office meeting that he was unconcerned about Moscow’s interference in the 2016 U.S. presidential election because the United States did the same in other countries, an assertion that prompted alarmed White House officials to limit access to the remarks to an unusually small number of people, according to three former officials with knowledge of the matter.


----------



## espola (Sep 27, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> *Wall Street Democratic donors warn the party: We'll sit out, or back Trump, if you nominate Elizabeth Warren*


Thus confirming Warren's political stance.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 27, 2019)

messy said:


> The dam is breaking now...it’s all spilling out...
> 
> President Trump told two senior Russian officials in a 2017 Oval Office meeting that he was unconcerned about Moscow’s interference in the 2016 U.S. presidential election because the United States did the same in other countries, an assertion that prompted alarmed White House officials to limit access to the remarks to an unusually small number of people, according to three former officials with knowledge of the matter.


LMAO!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 27, 2019)

espola said:


> Thus confirming Warren's political stance.


Agree.


----------



## messy (Sep 27, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> LMAO!


Me too! Especially at his defense!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 27, 2019)

messy said:


> Me too! Especially at his defense!


Agree.  Mueller was better at defending Trump.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 28, 2019)

messy said:


> You should keep using the sign, too. It fits you.
> And thanks for the compliment...poodles have huge dicks.


You're too stupid to know when you've been dissed...

You don't have a poodle dick, you are the poodle dick. And you're a lawyer? SMH...


----------



## messy (Sep 28, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> You're too stupid to know when you've been dissed...
> 
> You don't have a poodle dick, you are the poodle dick. And you're a lawyer? SMH...


“OK”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 28, 2019)

messy said:


> The dam is breaking now...it’s all spilling out...
> 
> President Trump told two senior Russian officials in a 2017 Oval Office meeting that he was unconcerned about Moscow’s interference in the 2016 U.S. presidential election because the United States did the same in other countries, an assertion that prompted alarmed White House officials to limit access to the remarks to an unusually small number of people, according to three former officials with knowledge of the matter.


That was Obama, wasn’t it?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 28, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> You're too stupid to know when you've been dissed...
> 
> You don't have a poodle dick, you are the poodle dick. And you're a lawyer? SMH...


That is still an unknown, the lawyer part anyway.


----------



## messy (Sep 29, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> That was Obama, wasn’t it?


Nope. Trump. Didn’t you read it?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 29, 2019)

*Even Oprah knows your 2020 candidates are shit.*

*Oprah Winfrey says she wants Disney CEO Bob Iger to be president of the United States*
By Keith Griffith For Dailymail.com12:55 EDT 28 Sep 2019 , updated 16:08 EDT 28 Sep 2019







+5

*1k*shares
344 comments
*Latest From MailOnline*




*Oprah made the remark in an interview with Iger for her TV network OWN *
*Iger previously admitted he explored the idea of a presidential run in 2020*
*But Disney's deal to acquire Fox's film and TV assets prolonged his CEO tenure*
*Now he is promoting his memoir and plans to leave Disney in late 2021 *
Oprah Winfrey has said that she wants Walt Disney Company CEO Bob Iger to be president of the United States.

Winfrey made the remarks in an interview with Iger set to air on Sunday on her OWN Network, as Iger promotes his new memoir, The Ride of a Lifetime.

'If Bob Iger had decided to run for president, I would be canvassing in Iowa right now,' said Winfrey, who has been friends with her fellow media mogul Iger for decades.

'More than ever, every day, I wish you had done it,' said Winfrey, who has been previously rumored for a presidential run herself.

Oprah praises Disney CEO Bob Iger in IG post as he promotes new book


Progress: 0%
0:00
Play
Current Time0:00
/
Duration Time0:56
Fullscreen










+5
Oprah Winfrey interviewed Disney CEO Bob Iger in a special airing on Sunday on OWN 

*1k*shares
*RELATED ARTICLES*

Disney CEO Bob Iger says company would have discussed merger with Apple if Steve Jobs were still alive 
Disney CEO Bob Iger confirms his family-friendly company wanted to buy Twitter but he killed the deal because of the site's 'extraordinary nastiness' 
Iger admitted last year that he had explored a presidential run in 2020, but that the plan had been scuttled when his tenure at Disney was unexpectedly prolonged.

ADVERTISING
Following Disney's $71.3 billion purchase of the film and TV assets held by 21st Century Fox, the board asked Iger to remain at the helm of the company until late 2021.

Iger told Vogue he 'believed that there was a need for someone in high elected office to be more open-minded.'

'The thought I had was coming from the patriot in me, growing up at a time when we respected our politicians not only for what they stood for but because of what they accomplished,' he said. 'I am horrified at the state of politics in America today, and I will throw stones in multiple directions.'

Winfrey confessed in the same article that she had been among those pushing Iger to run.







+5
Oprah said on Instagram that Iger 'is the man I wish was running for President of the USA'
'Bob is one of the people I respect most in the world,' she said. 'That's a very short list. He is infinitely capable of multiple categories of expertise, and he has created an environment where you can disagree with him — and that's not just because I'm Oprah.'

'I really, really pushed him to run for president, so much so that I said to him, "Gee, if you ever decide to run for office, I will go door to door carrying leaflets. I will go sit and have tea with people,"' she continued. 

Winfrey's full interview with Iger will air in a special two-hour SuperSoul Sunday starting at 11am ET on OWN.

The first hour will feature Chanel Miller, formerly known to the world, as 'Emily Doe,' who was sexually assaulted on the Stanford University campus.







+5
Iger has admitted to exploring a run in 2020 but campaign plans were derailed when his retirement from Disney was pushed back to late 2021
In the interview, Iger also speaks out about his decision to ax the Roseanne revival in 2018 after series star and creator Roseanne Barr tweeted that former Obama aide Valerie Jarrett, who is African American, looked like the offspring of the 'Muslim Brotherhood & Planet of the Apes.' 

Iger says he 'didn't think that there was any circumstance that would make that right' and that what she had said was 'blatantly racist,' according to Variety. 

'It took about five minutes to know what we had to do,' he said, adding that that was not a situation that called for additional context or explanation.

'It seemed completely insensitive, completely disrespectful,' Iger said. 'It was very clear. The decision, it was easy to make. What she had done was very, very clear. I didn't believe any context could make this better or acceptable or could result in us forgiving her. So we did it. And you also know, in today's world, if there's a decision to be made by you, make it — because otherwise the world will make it for you, and that's never good.'


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 29, 2019)

*Even Oprah knows your 2020 *

*Oprah Winfrey says she wants Disney CEO Bob Iger to be president of the United States*
By Keith Griffith For Dailymail.com12:55 EDT 28 Sep 2019 , updated 16:08 EDT 28 Sep 2019







+5

*1k*shares
344 comments
*Latest From MailOnline*




*Oprah made the remark in an interview with Iger for her TV network OWN *
*Iger previously admitted he explored the idea of a presidential run in 2020*
*But Disney's deal to acquire Fox's film and TV assets prolonged his CEO tenure*
*Now he is promoting his memoir and plans to leave Disney in late 2021 *
Oprah Winfrey has said that she wants Walt Disney Company CEO Bob Iger to be president of the United States.

Winfrey made the remarks in an interview with Iger set to air on Sunday on her OWN Network, as Iger promotes his new memoir, The Ride of a Lifetime.

'If Bob Iger had decided to run for president, I would be canvassing in Iowa right now,' said Winfrey, who has been friends with her fellow media mogul Iger for decades.

'More than ever, every day, I wish you had done it,' said Winfrey, who has been previously rumored for a presidential run herself.

Oprah praises Disney CEO Bob Iger in IG post as he promotes new book


Progress: 0%
0:00
Play
Current Time0:00
/
Duration Time0:56
Fullscreen










+5
Oprah Winfrey interviewed Disney CEO Bob Iger in a special airing on Sunday on OWN 

*1k*shares
*RELATED ARTICLES*

Disney CEO Bob Iger says company would have discussed merger with Apple if Steve Jobs were still alive 
Disney CEO Bob Iger confirms his family-friendly company wanted to buy Twitter but he killed the deal because of the site's 'extraordinary nastiness' 
Iger admitted last year that he had explored a presidential run in 2020, but that the plan had been scuttled when his tenure at Disney was unexpectedly prolonged.

ADVERTISING
Following Disney's $71.3 billion purchase of the film and TV assets held by 21st Century Fox, the board asked Iger to remain at the helm of the company until late 2021.

Iger told Vogue he 'believed that there was a need for someone in high elected office to be more open-minded.'

'The thought I had was coming from the patriot in me, growing up at a time when we respected our politicians not only for what they stood for but because of what they accomplished,' he said. 'I am horrified at the state of politics in America today, and I will throw stones in multiple directions.'

Winfrey confessed in the same article that she had been among those pushing Iger to run.







+5
Oprah said on Instagram that Iger 'is the man I wish was running for President of the USA'
'Bob is one of the people I respect most in the world,' she said. 'That's a very short list. He is infinitely capable of multiple categories of expertise, and he has created an environment where you can disagree with him — and that's not just because I'm Oprah.'

'I really, really pushed him to run for president, so much so that I said to him, "Gee, if you ever decide to run for office, I will go door to door carrying leaflets. I will go sit and have tea with people,"' she continued. 

Winfrey's full interview with Iger will air in a special two-hour SuperSoul Sunday starting at 11am ET on OWN.

The first hour will feature Chanel Miller, formerly known to the world, as 'Emily Doe,' who was sexually assaulted on the Stanford University campus.







+5
Iger has admitted to exploring a run in 2020 but campaign plans were derailed when his retirement from Disney was pushed back to late 2021
In the interview, Iger also speaks out about his decision to ax the Roseanne revival in 2018 after series star and creator Roseanne Barr tweeted that former Obama aide Valerie Jarrett, who is African American, looked like the offspring of the 'Muslim Brotherhood & Planet of the Apes.' 

Iger says he 'didn't think that there was any circumstance that would make that right' and that what she had said was 'blatantly racist,' according to Variety. 

'It took about five minutes to know what we had to do,' he said, adding that that was not a situation that called for additional context or explanation.

'It seemed completely insensitive, completely disrespectful,' Iger said. 'It was very clear. The decision, it was easy to make. What she had done was very, very clear. I didn't believe any context could make this better or acceptable or could result in us forgiving her. So we did it. And you also know, in today's world, if there's a decision to be made by you, make it — because otherwise the world will make it for you, and that's never good.'


----------



## Imtired (Sep 29, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Even Oprah knows your 2020 *
> 
> *Oprah Winfrey says she wants Disney CEO Bob Iger to be president of the United States*
> By Keith Griffith For Dailymail.com12:55 EDT 28 Sep 2019 , updated 16:08 EDT 28 Sep 2019
> ...


What's the point of this post?  Serious question, not meant to be snark.   I don't understand what point you are making with such a long post about who Oprah wants to run for President??


----------



## nononono (Sep 29, 2019)

messy said:


> Hey do you command an army of trolls?
> 
> How many are Russian?


*I demand FREEDOM.....*
*I Command the TRUTH !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 29, 2019)

Imtired said:


> What's the point of this post?  Serious question, not meant to be snark.   I don't understand what point you are making with such a long post about who Oprah wants to run for President??


The democrats don’t make a move without Oprah’s blessing, they are mindless zombies.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 30, 2019)

Cunt.

September 30, 2019
*Janus-faced Tulsi Gabbard is all in for impeachment*
By M. Catharine Evans
The popular Democratic congresswoman and presidential candidate, Tulsi Gabbard has always steered clear of the "Impeach 45' and "impeach the mother****" extremists in her party. Holding out against Nancy Pelosi’s impeachment inquiry, the representative from Hawaii’s 2nd district recently told _Fox and Friends’_ Brian Kilmeade, ”impeachment at this juncture would be terribly divisive.’ After the White House released the transcript of President Trump's Ukraine call last Wednesday, Gabbard stayed the course, stating "most people reading through that transcript are not going to find that extremely compelling." 






Two days later, Gabbard did an about-face, declaring her support for impeachment. “If we allow the president to abuse his or her power, then our society will rot from top to bottom. We will turn into a banana republic, where people in positions of power – from the president all the way down to the traffic cop – will feel it's OK to abuse their power with no consequences,” she said.

Gabbard’s a serial and shrewd flip-flopper.

From her first days in politics at the age of 21, Gabbard's been all over the battlefield running from one side to the other. She started out as a pro-life, social conservative fighting against same-sex marriage. She changed sometime before her 2012 election and is now pro-abortion. She accepted support from the unrestricted abortion rights groupsEMILY's List, Planned Parenthood and NARAL and is militantly pro same-sex marriage.

She won her congressional seat, like many of EMILY’s List recruits, touting her military background. Gabbard praised then-Vice President Joe Biden and former President Obama "as the strongest advocates our military families could have." With the 2016 election, Gabbard seemed to change course again. She started making regular appearances on Fox News, often criticizing Obama for not recognizing that "Islamic terrorists are our enemy.”

Running for re-election in 2018, Gabbard again had the backing of the pro-abortion groups and the AFL-CIO. She supported Democratic positions on gun control, the environment and health care.

Despite Gabbard’s hardcore progressive platform, conservatives in various media outlets laud her as an independent-minded, roguish, straight shooter. This adulation intensified in recent weeks when theDNC excluded Gabbard from participating in the Democrats’ third debate. When she appeared on Tucker Carlson’s show to decry the lack of transparency in the qualifying polls for the debate, a sympathetic Carlson responded,

“the Democratic Party appears eager to sideline her. Gabbard has done well in a number of recent polls but the Democratic Party does not recognize those polls, and may use that to keep her off the debate stage next month.”

Besides Fox News, Gabbard's other unlikely defenders are _National Review,_ who ran this headline in 2015; "Meet the Beautiful, Tough, Young Democrat Who's Turning Heads by Challenging Obama's Foreign Policy.” Breitbart, the Daily Caller, the American Enterprise Institute's Arthur Brooks, the Washington Examiner, Legal Insurrection and Trump's former chief strategist Steve Bannon have all expressed their fondness for the Democrat congresswoman.

Coincidentally, on the same day Gabbard sided with impeachment-deranged Democrats and on the same day she accused President Trump of turning us into a banana republic, her name appeared on the DNC’s list of 12 candidates scheduled for the next October debate. 

Photo credit: Matt Johnson


----------



## messy (Sep 30, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Cunt.
> 
> September 30, 2019
> *Janus-faced Tulsi Gabbard is all in for impeachment*
> ...


She's smart and tough.


----------



## espola (Sep 30, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Cunt.
> 
> September 30, 2019
> *Janus-faced Tulsi Gabbard is all in for impeachment*
> ...


"Besides Fox News, Gabbard's other unlikely defenders are _National Review,_ who ran this headline in 2015; "Meet the Beautiful, Tough, Young Democrat Who's Turning Heads by Challenging Obama's Foreign Policy.” Breitbart, the Daily Caller, the American Enterprise Institute's Arthur Brooks, the Washington Examiner, Legal Insurrection and Trump's former chief strategist Steve Bannon have all expressed their fondness for the Democrat congresswoman."


----------



## nononono (Sep 30, 2019)

messy said:


> She's smart and tough.


*She's a piece of shit....with no spine.*
*You are two of a kind.......*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 30, 2019)

messy said:


> She's smart and tough.


Yes and a cunt.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 30, 2019)

Maybe someone can call Adam Schiff and pretend to be a foreign operative who has dirt on President Trump and see if he bites?

Oh..wait. It already happened. He took the bait.


----------



## messy (Sep 30, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Maybe someone can call Adam Schiff and pretend to be a foreign operative who has dirt on President Trump and see if he bites?
> 
> Oh..wait. It already happened. He took the bait.


Impeach Schiff next!


----------



## messy (Sep 30, 2019)

I’m feeling bad for Ricky right now.
He worships Trump.
He must be soooo sad right now.


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 30, 2019)

messy said:


> I’m feeling bad for Ricky right now.
> He worships Trump.
> He must be soooo sad right now.


I’m not.  

And I’m not tired.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 30, 2019)

messy said:


> Impeach Schiff next!


You OK man? Did you and e have a fight or something?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 30, 2019)

messy said:


> I’m feeling bad for Ricky right now.
> He worships Trump.
> He must be soooo sad right now.


Don't feel bad for me.
Im not tired either.
Im just gonna sit back and watch your little Chinese fire drill for awhile.


----------



## messy (Sep 30, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Don't feel bad for me.
> Im not tired either.
> Im just gonna sit back and watch your little Chinese fire drill for awhile.


I know you’re hurting and I feel for you. 
He’s such an embarrassment...heroes fall.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 30, 2019)

messy said:


> I’m feeling bad for Ricky right now.
> He worships Trump.
> He must be soooo sad right now.


Sad about what?


----------



## nononono (Sep 30, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Maybe someone can call Adam Schiff and pretend to be
> a foreign operative who has dirt on President Trump and see if he bites?
> 
> Oh..wait. It already happened.
> ...


*You know how hard it would be to restrain myself from*
*" narding " this puke if I ran into him...*
*But I would restrain myself....*

*



*


----------



## Imtired (Sep 30, 2019)

nononono said:


> *You know how hard it would be to restrain myself from*
> *" narding " this puke if I ran into him...*
> *But I would restrain myself....*
> 
> ...


Narding:  When a male procedes to stick his nose into another mans anal cavity.   (I admit I had to look that one up.)   So you would have a hard time restraining yourself from sticking your nose in Shiff's anal cavity?  What am I missing here?


----------



## nononono (Sep 30, 2019)

Imtired said:


> Narding:  When a male procedes to stick his nose into another mans anal cavity.
> (I admit I had to look that one up.)
> So you would have a hard time restraining yourself from sticking your
> nose in Shiff's anal cavity?
> What am I missing here?


*I'd say you didn't miss a thing you wanted exposed...*

*You see....when you expose your inner most thoughts/desires*
*on a public forum it says a lot about how you operate in real*
*life.*

*Narding in the Real world is a knee to the groin....*

*Now either you received that quite often or you*
*acquired the above mentioned description you *
*provided in private session and it's now your *
*intimate desire with your " select " company....*



*He ( Schiff for Brains ) has been accused of inappropriate*
*behavior at the Standard Hotel more than once..... *

*And it's quite humorous that he chose the below*
*sign to represent himself..........something you*
*reference....*

*




*

*The acronym speaks loud and clear*
*what you so pointedly conveyed.*


----------



## Imtired (Sep 30, 2019)

nononono said:


> *I'd say you didn't miss a thing you wanted exposed...*
> 
> *You see....when you expose your inner most thoughts/desires*
> *on a public forum it says a lot about how you operate in real*
> ...


----------



## Imtired (Sep 30, 2019)

nononono said:


> *I'd say you didn't miss a thing you wanted exposed...*
> 
> *You see....when you expose your inner most thoughts/desires*
> *on a public forum it says a lot about how you operate in real*
> ...



So....using your logic....you experienced "narding" quite a bit since you were the one who brought it up? 

Your posts truly are fascinating, I'm not kidding.  It's the weird use of quotes, punctuation, sentence structure.   Disjointed in some ways, yet poetic in others.   Sort of like reading schizophrenic Haiku.   It's fun to read.

The Adam Schiff Standard Hotel stuff is a bit beneath you though.   That's along the lines of the Hillary operating a sex trafficking ring out of the basement of a pizza restaurant (that has no basement). The stuff you wrote before that though is good.


----------



## Multi Sport (Sep 30, 2019)

messy said:


> I know you’re hurting and I feel for you.
> He’s such an embarrassment...heroes fall.


Fall you say? Please continue ...


It was a low point for House Democrats hoping to build a case to remove President Trump from office — a committee hearing in which former Trump campaign manager Corey Lewandowski made his questioners look hapless with a flurry of deflections and delays.

“I heard it did not go well,” House Speaker Nancy Pelosi (D-Calif.) told one of her fellow leaders, Rep. Hakeem Jeffries (D-N.Y.), hours after he had participated in the Sept. 17 hearing — an observation she and other leaders would hear from several Democrats, according to officials familiar with the discussions who spoke on the condition of anonymity to describe private conversations. Another top Democrat, Budget Committee Chairman John Yarmuth (Ky.), had a more blunt assessment: “A fiasco.”


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 30, 2019)

messy said:


> She's smart and tough.


She is neither.


----------



## messy (Sep 30, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> She is neither.


A lot tougher than you, chicken hawk!
Smarter, too.
You do “efficiencies? So your idol is Radar O’Reilly.


----------



## messy (Sep 30, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Fall you say? Please continue ...
> 
> 
> It was a low point for House Democrats hoping to build a case to remove President Trump from office — a committee hearing in which former Trump campaign manager Corey Lewandowski made his questioners look hapless with a flurry of deflections and delays.
> ...


Was that during the impeachment inquiry?
So since last week?
Or are you a couple weeks behind on your news? Jesus, what an idiot.


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 1, 2019)

messy said:


> Was that during the impeachment inquiry?
> So since last week?
> Or are you a couple weeks behind on your news? Jesus, what an idiot.


Yes yes... that matters so much. So suddenly the Dems have their act together? What Bizarro world do you live in? Did you and e makeup yet?

Crash and burn! It's epic to watch you!! Lol!!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 1, 2019)

messy said:


> A lot tougher than you, chicken hawk!
> Smarter, too.
> You do “efficiencies? So your idol is Radar O’Reilly.


Wrong.


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 1, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Wrong.


Funny to watch these chicken littles running around. Nothing has changed since the last Presidential Election. It's still win at any cost, facts be damned! 

A little reminder via NPR: 

https://www.npr.org/2016/10/19/498587397/sting-video-purports-to-show-democrats-describing-how-to-commit-voter-fraud


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 2, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Funny to watch these chicken littles running around. Nothing has changed since the last Presidential Election. It's still win at any cost, facts be damned!
> 
> A little reminder via NPR:
> 
> https://www.npr.org/2016/10/19/498587397/sting-video-purports-to-show-democrats-describing-how-to-commit-voter-fraud


Cracks me up how the MSM always drags out Snowden’s bitch, Clapper, for his 2 cents.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 2, 2019)

messy said:


> I’m feeling bad for Ricky right now.
> He worships Trump.
> He must be soooo sad right now.


You obviously don't know Ricky at all...
He's laughing his ass off.


----------



## messy (Oct 2, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Wrong.


No I’m right. Your idol is Radar. Don’t try to deny it.


----------



## messy (Oct 2, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> You obviously don't know Ricky at all...
> He's laughing his ass off.


Sure he is. Maybe because he’s so excited about Trump 2020!


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 2, 2019)

messy said:


> Sure he is. Maybe because he’s so excited about Trump 2020!


It is funny, and I do laugh at you people all the time, but its not malicious.
I also appreciate your concern for my feelings. Its nice to know people care.
I also care, but not enough to not use gender pronouns.


----------



## nononono (Oct 2, 2019)

QUOTE="Imtired, post: 291222, member: 5643"

So....using your logic....you experienced "narding" quite a bit since you were the one who brought it up? 
*I did bring it up.....and you ass-ume the balance.*
*Why did it happen to you on a regular basis....*

Your posts truly are fascinating, I'm not kidding. 
 It's the weird use of quotes, punctuation, sentence structure.   
Disjointed in some ways, yet poetic in others.  
 Sort of like reading schizophrenic Haiku.   It's fun to read.
*Enjoy.....at sometime I'll require the hook back...*


The Adam Schiff Standard Hotel stuff is a bit beneath you though.   
That's along the lines of the Hillary operating a sex trafficking ring
 out of the basement of a pizza restaurant (that has no basement). 
The stuff you wrote before that though is good. 
*Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.....Huh...What...you called Ed....Ed Buck...*
*Why ...I outta .....inform you to do more research before*
*making shit up about Hillary...*

/QUOTE

*Hey " Ima-tired " .....why is your other name " Bob ".............*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 2, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> You obviously don't know Ricky at all...
> He's laughing his ass off.


So he acts like an idiot for laughs? And same for you?

Its beyond obvious what t is and what he does, he was called out well before his inaugural. Yet some persist on supporting him anyway they can (even in here amongst a tiny group of mostly ex-soccer parents, that alone is hilarious). Even you call t a buffoon, yet never actually cite your reason why (but you do that with everything you just say without substance backing it). So it is readily apparent who the fools are in here, even you admit it in your double standard noncommittal way without even knowing it. So who's the fool? Lol!

You people are now branded for life as rubes, fools and ignoramuses . . . laugh about that. Stupid isn't cute.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 2, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So he acts like an idiot for laughs? And same for you?
> 
> Its beyond obvious what t is and what he does, he was called out well before his inaugural. Yet some persist on supporting him anyway they can (even in here amongst a tiny group of mostly ex-soccer parents, that alone is hilarious). Even you call t a buffoon, yet never actually cite your reason why (but you do that with everything you just say without substance backing it). So it is readily apparent who the fools are in here, even you admit it in your double standard noncommittal way without even knowing it. So who's the fool? Lol!
> 
> You people are now branded for life as rubes, fools and ignoramuses . . . laugh about that. Stupid isn't cute.


Now THAT was funny.


----------



## messy (Oct 2, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> It is funny, and I do laugh at you people all the time, but its not malicious.
> I also appreciate your concern for my feelings. Its nice to know people care.
> I also care, but not enough to not use gender pronouns.


Of course I'm concerned. Trump's embarrassing daily showings are definitely worth a laugh; it's good you're taking it well!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 2, 2019)

messy said:


> Of course I'm concerned. Trump's embarrassing daily showings are definitely worth a laugh; it's good you're taking it well!


Maybe the embarrassment is what they crave? Like a virtual golden shower they get off on it somehow? Like why some people cut themselves in self-mutilation, these are all things that are hard to comprehend the rational behind them. Maybe because there is none, just emotional outbursts from those unable to control such feelings.


----------



## messy (Oct 2, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Maybe the embarrassment is what they crave? Like a virtual golden shower they get off on it somehow? Like why some people cut themselves in self-mutilation, these are all things that are hard to comprehend the rational behind them. Maybe because there is none, just emotional outbursts from those unable to control such feelings.


Listen these are the guys that throw racist hand signs that are getting cops and others fired and they think that’s a laugh too...perverse sense of humor.


----------



## Imtired (Oct 2, 2019)

I'm really enjoying watching the Stable Genius meltdown on camera.   The Finnish President, can you imagine having to stand there and listen to all of that?


----------



## nononono (Oct 2, 2019)

QUOTE="Hüsker Dü, post: 291566, member: 1707"

So he acts like an idiot for laughs? And same for you?

Its beyond obvious what t is and what he does, he was called out well before his inaugural. 
Yet some persist on supporting him anyway they can (even in here amongst a tiny group 
of mostly ex-soccer parents, that alone is hilarious). 
Even you call t a buffoon, yet never actually cite your reason why 
(but you do that with everything you just say without substance backing it). 
So it is readily apparent who the fools are in here, even you admit it in your double 
standard noncommittal way without even knowing it. So who's the fool? Lol!

You people are now branded for life as rubes, fools and ignoramuses . . . laugh about that. 
Stupid isn't cute.
*No it's not.....and you are the poster " Boy " for stupid...*

/QUOTE


*Take your index and second finger and lightly press them against the *
*ascending carotid artery .....feel that pulse....yes you do.*
*Hold it there for a ten count, that's right....your pressure is up.*
*Wanna know why.....?*
*I'm in your head.....Owwwww !*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 2, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Maybe the embarrassment is what they crave? Like a virtual golden shower they get off on it somehow? Like why some people cut themselves in self-mutilation, these are all things that are hard to comprehend the rational behind them. Maybe because there is none, just emotional outbursts from those unable to control such feelings.


What a bunch of duck shit.
You really should shut the f up....


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 2, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> What a bunch of duck shit.
> You really should shut the f up....


There's those unbridled emotions of which I spoke. No logic, just emotions, good case study for psych 101 if they offered it in 6th grade studying those of younger age.


----------



## nononono (Oct 2, 2019)

QUOTE="Hüsker Dü, post: 291589, member: 1707"

There's those unbridled emotions of which I spoke. 
No logic, just emotions, good case study for psych 101
if they offered it in 6th grade studying those of younger age.

/QUOTE

*You cut n pasted that response....you cannot command*
*effective rhetoric at that level .....Owwwww...that hurt.*


----------



## messy (Oct 2, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Maybe the embarrassment is what they crave? Like a virtual golden shower they get off on it somehow? Like why some people cut themselves in self-mutilation, these are all things that are hard to comprehend the rational behind them. Maybe because there is none, just emotional outbursts from those unable to control such feelings.


Are you referring specifically to Lion?


----------



## espola (Oct 2, 2019)

Imtired said:


> I'm really enjoying watching the Stable Genius meltdown on camera.   The Finnish President, can you imagine having to stand there and listen to all of that?


He will get lots of TV airtime in Finland.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 2, 2019)

messy said:


> Are you referring specifically to Lion?


Mostly.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 2, 2019)

messy said:


> Listen these are the guys that throw racist hand signs that are getting cops and others fired and they think that’s a laugh too...perverse sense of humor.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 2, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Maybe the embarrassment is what they crave? Like a virtual golden shower they get off on it somehow? Like why some people cut themselves in self-mutilation, these are all things that are hard to comprehend the rational behind them. Maybe because there is none, just emotional outbursts from those unable to control such feelings.


Have you ever been pissed on?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 2, 2019)

messy said:


> No I’m right. Your idol is Radar. Don’t try to deny it.


Your radar is being jammed.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 2, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So he acts like an idiot for laughs? And same for you?
> 
> Its beyond obvious what t is and what he does, he was called out well before his inaugural. Yet some persist on supporting him anyway they can (even in here amongst a tiny group of mostly ex-soccer parents, that alone is hilarious). Even you call t a buffoon, yet never actually cite your reason why (but you do that with everything you just say without substance backing it). So it is readily apparent who the fools are in here, even you admit it in your double standard noncommittal way without even knowing it. So who's the fool? Lol!
> 
> You people are now branded for life as rubes, fools and ignoramuses . . . laugh about that. Stupid isn't cute.


You’re as cute as they come.


----------



## messy (Oct 2, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 5443


All you chickens should start using them in your photos at work and see what happens to you.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 3, 2019)

messy said:


> All you chickens should start using them in your photos at work and see what happens to you.


Ok


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 3, 2019)

messy said:


> All you chickens should start using them in your photos at work and see what happens to you.


You should really have that checked Mr easily influenced.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 3, 2019)

What’s old is new again.


----------



## messy (Oct 3, 2019)

Republicans are actually this dumb. 

A new Monmouth University poll reveals that 4 in 10 Republicans believe that Trump did not mention Joe Biden on his call with the Ukrainian president.

Are you guys this ignorant on purpose? Or are you just really dumb?


----------



## espola (Oct 3, 2019)

messy said:


> Republicans are actually this dumb.
> 
> A new Monmouth University poll reveals that 4 in 10 Republicans believe that Trump did not mention Joe Biden on his call with the Ukrainian president.
> 
> Are you guys this ignorant on purpose? Or are you just really dumb?


The sample we have within this forum is too small to be statistically significant, but it seems to confirm the MU poll results.


----------



## messy (Oct 3, 2019)

Did you see all the money Trump raised this quarter? It could be like Clinton, where the inquiry makes him more popular. You never know.


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 3, 2019)

messy said:


> Listen these are the guys that throw racist hand signs that are getting cops and others fired and they think that’s a laugh too...perverse sense of humor.


Crash and burn...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 3, 2019)

messy said:


> Did you see all the money Trump raised this quarter? It could be like Clinton, where the inquiry makes him more popular. You never know.


There are many Americans that prefer to have their thinking done for them.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 3, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> There are many Americans that prefer to have their thinking done for them.


You of all people ought to know that first hand you Daffy mofo....


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 3, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> You of all people ought to know that first hand you Daffy mofo....


That post! You nailed the Drunken Rat...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 5, 2019)

espola said:


> The sample we have within this forum is too small to be statistically significant, but it seems to confirm the MU poll results.


Tell us about the R-squared again.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 5, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> There are many Americans that prefer to have their thinking done for them.


How's that workin' for ya?


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 6, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> How's that workin' for ya?


I guess there are some Dems who think for themselves. Do you know what happens then? Well CNN, yea that CNN, just let us know.


----------



## messy (Oct 6, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> I guess there are some Dems who think for themselves. Do you know what happens then? Well CNN, yea that CNN, just let us know.


I wonder when they shot that piece.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 6, 2019)

messy said:


> I wonder when they shot that piece.


A long time ago.


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 6, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> A long time ago.


In a galaxy far, far away...


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 6, 2019)

messy said:


> I wonder when they shot that piece.


Hint... bottom left corner Sunshine.


----------



## messy (Oct 6, 2019)

Should be a great week ahead. Our republic in action.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 7, 2019)

messy said:


> Should be a great week ahead. Our republic in action.


Your.


----------



## espola (Oct 7, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Your.


Oh?  What country are you from?


----------



## messy (Oct 7, 2019)

espola said:


> Oh?  What country are you from?


He wants to leave, I think that’s what he’s saying. He doesn’t like our balance of powers.
Hey Joe, the Philippines has your kinda guy running it. Try there?


----------



## espola (Oct 7, 2019)

messy said:


> He wants to leave, I think that’s what he’s saying. He doesn’t like our balance of powers.
> Hey Joe, the Philippines has your kinda guy running it. Try there?


Or Russia.  Isn't that his favorite country?  Or will it be after t escapes there to avoid prosecution by the New York AG?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 7, 2019)

espola said:


> Or Russia.  Isn't that his favorite country?  Or will it be after t escapes there to avoid prosecution by the New York AG?


You spola boys are on a roll.  Please continue.


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 7, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You spola boys are on a roll.  Please continue.


Maybe Messy can stick his foot in his mouth again? This crash and burn he's doing is epic!


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 7, 2019)

messy said:


> Republicans are actually this dumb.
> 
> A new Monmouth University poll reveals that 4 in 10 Republicans believe that Trump did not mention Joe Biden on his call with the Ukrainian president.
> 
> Are you guys this ignorant on purpose? Or are you just really dumb?


Anyone in the kitchen make such a claim?
No?
Shut the fuck up.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 7, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Anyone in the kitchen make such a claim?
> No?
> Shut the fuck up.


"claim"? "kitchen"?

Responding to the voices in your head again?


----------



## nononono (Oct 7, 2019)

QUOTE="Hüsker Dü, post: 291566, member: 1707"

So he acts like an idiot for laughs? And same for you?

Its beyond obvious what t is and what he does, 
he was called out well before his inaugural. 

Yet some persist on supporting him anyway they can 
(even in here amongst a tiny group of mostly Current-soccer parents, that alone is hilarious). 

Even you call t a buffoon, yet never actually cite your reason why 
(but you do that with everything you just say without substance backing it).

So it is readily apparent who the fools are in here, even you admit it in your double
standard noncommittal way without even knowing it. 
So who's the fool? Lol!

You people are now branded for life as rubes, fools and ignoramuses . . . 
laugh about that. Stupid isn't cute.

/QUOTE

*Ha.....I'd rather be a " Country bumkin " any day than a*
*boot lickin UNION suckass that you portray yourself as*
*on this OPEN Soccer Forum....*

*You have no one fooled, you are a Democratic Troll who *
*is royally Butt Hurt over the loss of your Hildabeast...*

*You have/and still support a Criminal Empire known as the*
*DEMOCRATIC PARTY !*

*At least be a partial " Man " and step up to the plate and*
*admit the position you're holdenyurgroin in.....*


----------



## nononono (Oct 7, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "claim"? "kitchen"?
> 
> Responding to the voices in your head again?


*He just yanked your " Union " chain hard enough to 
wake you out of your hang over slumber....

Ed call you yet........?*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 7, 2019)

Did Gruber come up with this?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 7, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "claim"? "kitchen"?
> 
> Responding to the voices in your head again?


The claim "A new Monmouth University poll reveals that 4 in 10 Republicans believe that Trump did not mention Joe Biden on his call with the Ukrainian president."
Kitchen....is where all these discussions/posts/nonsense are posted
No one on this site claimed what 4 in 10 the Monmouth poll believe. 
The folks on this site would be the 6 in 10 who believe Trump did mention Joey B.
Now shut the fuck up asswipe.


----------



## messy (Oct 7, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Anyone in the kitchen make such a claim?
> No?
> Shut the fuck up.


You did, bitch.

Just fuckin’ with you...


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 7, 2019)

messy said:


> You did, bitch.
> 
> Just fuckin’ with you...


What.. you didn't want to appropriate some other cultures language again? Seriously Messy... why do you try so hard?  Just be you, the white wannabe. You're never gonna be one of the cool kids so just stay in your lane...


----------



## messy (Oct 7, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> What.. you didn't want to appropriate some other cultures language again? Seriously Messy... why do you try so hard?  Just be you, the white wannabe. You're never gonna be one of the cool kids so just stay in your lane...


“White wannabe?!”
 I’m white and proud and definitely one of the coolest and baddest mothafuckas you ever gon’ meet.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 7, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> The claim "A new Monmouth University poll reveals that 4 in 10 Republicans believe that Trump did not mention Joe Biden on his call with the Ukrainian president."
> Kitchen....is where all these discussions/posts/nonsense are posted
> No one on this site claimed what 4 in 10 the Monmouth poll believe.
> The folks on this site would be the 6 in 10 who believe Trump did mention Joey B.
> Now shut the fuck up asswipe.


I have always noticed how you talk for your whole group with complete assurance yet bust out the old crop duster when you see it coming the other way.


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 7, 2019)

messy said:


> “White wannabe?!”
> I’m white and proud and definitely one of the coolest and baddest mothafuckas you ever gon’ meet.


I'm rolling on the floor laughing!!! But isn't white pride racist?


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 7, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I have always noticed how you talk for your whole group with complete assurance yet bust out the old crop duster when you see it coming the other way.


You get a flyer because everyone knows your a drunk but all Lion did was state a fact. It's you who has a problem with facts when they dont fit into your narrative...


----------



## nononono (Oct 7, 2019)

QUOTE="messy, post: 292449, member: 3299"

You did, bitch.

Just fuckin’ with you...

/QUOTE


*" Messy " Financial.....found your lost *
*Bank transaction......*







*Just fuckin with ya.....*


----------



## nononono (Oct 7, 2019)

QUOTE="messy, post: 292490, member: 3299"

“White wannabe?!”
I’m white and proud and definitely one of the coolest 
and baddest mothafuckas you ever gon’ meet.

/QUOTE

*Cracker ass pussy....stay away from the Porta Potties.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 7, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I have always noticed how you talk for your whole group with complete assurance yet bust out the old crop duster when you see it coming the other way.


The crop duster is a classic.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 8, 2019)

t will never allow laws involving the criminalizing of disinformation as its how he gained a base and got elected. Also his only hope of staying in office, its what he does, always has . . . but the suckers can't see they have been conned.


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 8, 2019)

There's only so much you can eat...there's only so much of a big house you can live in... 

The United States should insist on reciprocity from nations like China that are no longer  an underdeveloped country, to make sure that they're providing fair access to their markets and that they stop stealing intellectual property and hacking our servers...


----------



## Fishme1 (Oct 8, 2019)

nononono said:


> QUOTE="messy, post: 292490, member: 3299"
> 
> “White wannabe?!”
> I’m white and proud and definitely one of the coolest
> ...


What’s up jack ass. How are things.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 9, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> t will never allow laws involving the criminalizing of disinformation as its how he gained a base and got elected. Also his only hope of staying in office, its what he does, always has . . . but the suckers can't see they have been conned.


It's hard to criminalize "Fake news"


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 9, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Anyone in the kitchen make such a claim?
> No?
> Shut the fuck up.


Who said they did?


----------



## nononono (Oct 10, 2019)

*The campaign donations are A Ok....
It's when you Rat out a crooked Democrat that it's
not Ok.....
These two businessmen who were clients of Rudy 
 played an edge game and guess what....
The SDNY overlooked the Biden/Ukraine connection
and hooked Rudy's Ukrainian informants on trivial
campaign donation crimes ( the same type that were 
swept under the rug multiple times with Obama )
This was another " Made for MSM " perp walk like 
Roger Stone.....

NOTHING MORE......

The real Crimes are being pursued, but they receive NO
coverage what so ever .....

The Kabuki Theater is in FULL force on ALL the outlets....
Especially on FOX " Sean Hannity " Tick Tok Shit Talk....
Hannity is like the bag of mixed nuts you purchase with
the advertising stating " Mixed Nuts "....when in reality
70 % is peanuts ....
The Democrats sell sealed bags of " Peanuts " when in reality
there just a bag of dirt.....*


----------



## Nonononono (Oct 10, 2019)

nononono said:


> *The campaign donations are A Ok....
> It's when you Rat out a crooked Democrat that it's
> not Ok.....
> These two businessmen who were clients of Rudy
> ...


One way tickets?  My stars.


----------



## nononono (Oct 10, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> One way tickets?  My stars.


*Knocked you off you " little " wooden stool .........*


----------



## Nonononono (Oct 10, 2019)

Two very innocent men along with nobody in particular.


----------



## nononono (Oct 10, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 5475
> 
> Two very innocent men along with nobody in particular.



























*And................*


----------



## Nonononono (Oct 10, 2019)

nononono said:


> *And................*


All friends of, or invitees to, Trump’s third wedding?


----------



## Nonononono (Oct 10, 2019)

I can assure you in no uncertain terms, Trump has never met these two people. 

They are standing to the right of Trump and Giuliani.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 11, 2019)

WASHINGTON (AP) — A federal appeals court ruled Friday that President Donald Trump's financial records must be turned over to the House of Representatives.


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 11, 2019)

Looks like Bill Clintons husband err.. wife is considering throwing it's bonnet into the 2020 race. You libs must be excited about that...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 11, 2019)

QE, or not QE? That is the question bedeviling the monetary-policy peanut gallery after Federal Reserve Chairman Jerome Powell announced on Tuesday that the central bank had decided to increase its purchases of short-term Treasurys, but that the move shouldn’t be considered a form of quantitative easing.

“This is not QE. In no sense is this QE,” Mr. Powell said.

What, then, should the new policy be called? “Organic” balance-sheet growth, as Mr. Powell earlier described such a policy, doesn’t quite have the same ring.

“Quantitative teasing” has been offered. In a tweet, Allianz Chief Economic Adviser Mohammed El-Erian proposed new options including “mini QE” or “shadow QE. ”


----------



## nononono (Oct 11, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 5477 I can assure you in no uncertain terms, Trump has never met these two people.
> 
> They are standing to the right of Trump and Giuliani.









*Oh my.....which " Lie " is it now from the Democrats....*


----------



## messy (Oct 11, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Looks like Bill Clintons husband err.. wife is considering throwing it's bonnet into the 2020 race. You libs must be excited about that...


Having a little trouble with pronouns and spelling, are you? 
You seem especially angry today, Multi. It's a cover for your sadness. Maybe go to DC and volunteer for your boy Donald.


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 11, 2019)

messy said:


> Having a little trouble with pronouns and spelling, are you?
> You seem especially angry today, Multi. It's a cover for your sadness. Maybe go to DC and volunteer for your boy Donald.


Lol!! That's because I'm trying to be gender sensitive for all you liberal snowflakes in here. See, you even got confused, but it doesn't take much to confuse you!! 

Se when is the meet up? I want to record you when you stand up and proclaim that you're white and proud!! Maybe let your clients know so they can show up and support you!!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 11, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Looks like Bill Clintons husband err.. wife is considering throwing it's bonnet into the 2020 race. You libs must be excited about that...


Just like they threw her into that van.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 11, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> QE, or not QE? That is the question bedeviling the monetary-policy peanut gallery after Federal Reserve Chairman Jerome Powell announced on Tuesday that the central bank had decided to increase its purchases of short-term Treasurys, but that the move shouldn’t be considered a form of quantitative easing.
> 
> “This is not QE. In no sense is this QE,” Mr. Powell said.
> 
> ...


Like the way the market responded this week?


----------



## messy (Oct 12, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Lol!! That's because I'm trying to be gender sensitive for all you liberal snowflakes in here. See, you even got confused, but it doesn't take much to confuse you!!
> 
> Se when is the meet up? I want to record you when you stand up and proclaim that you're white and proud!! Maybe let your clients know so they can show up and support you!!


Learn how to spell "its." But when you make anti-trans jokes, nobody expects you to be smart.
My clients already know I'm white and proud...even the black ones!


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 12, 2019)

messy said:


> Learn how to spell "its." But when you make anti-trans jokes, nobody expects you to be smart.
> My clients already know I'm white and proud...even the black ones!


Sure they do Sunshine! Do you open with "I'm white and proud" at trial too? LMAO!! Joke? Even though you're a clown you don't appear to have the ability to decipher what a joke is. Continue down your road of desperation Sunshine, it suits you perfectly!! 

Crash and burn Messy!! The world is laughing at you!!!


----------



## messy (Oct 12, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Sure they do Sunshine! Do you open with "I'm white and proud" at trial too? LMAO!! Joke? Even though you're a clown you don't appear to have the ability to decipher what a joke is. Continue down your road of desperation Sunshine, it suits you perfectly!!
> 
> Crash and burn Messy!! The world is laughing at you!!!


I don’t go to court. 
It’s “its.” Do you need an explanation of why?


----------



## espola (Oct 12, 2019)

messy said:


> I don’t go to court.
> It’s “its.” Do you need an explanation of why?


To be fair, the "correct" grammatical use of *its* vs *it's* is a matter of taste dictated by the masters of the English language, of whom there are none.  The possessive *its* is indistinguishable from the contraction *it's* otherwise.  Correct use of the two terms is a distinguishing mark of those who got an A in 6th Grade English class along with the appropriate usages of *your*, *you're*, and *yore*; and likewise *to*, *too*, and *two*.

I have also encountered the well-understood but formally meaningless term *its'* in a Coast Soccer League document, and I recall that someone felt insulted when I pointed it out.

Please note that I avoided any discussion of the use of *its* as a plural of *it* instead of the classic *them*.


----------



## messy (Oct 12, 2019)

espola said:


> To be fair, the "correct" grammatical use of *its* vs *it's* is a matter of taste dictated by the masters of the English language, of whom there are none.  The possessive *its* is indistinguishable from the contraction *it's* otherwise.  Correct use of the two terms is a distinguishing mark of those who got an A in 6th Grade English class along with the appropriate usages of *your*, *you're*, and *yore*; and likewise *to*, *too*, and *two*.
> 
> I have also encountered the well-understood but formally meaningless term *its'* in a Coast Soccer League document, and I recall that someone felt insulted when I pointed it out.
> 
> Please note that I avoided any discussion of the use of *its* as a plural of *it* instead of the classic *them*.


"It's" is "it is." "Its" is possessive. It's confusing, especially if you lack brainpower as with Multi, because in all other cases the apostrophe represents the possessive.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 12, 2019)

messy said:


> "It's" is "it is." "Its" is possessive. It's confusing, especially if you lack brainpower as with Multi, because in all other cases the apostrophe represents the possessive.


It appears that you have an unnecessary comma before the dependent clause marker *because.*


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 12, 2019)

messy said:


> I don’t go to court.
> It’s “its.” Do you need an explanation of why?


Perfect! Since you would have followed Hitler it's not surprising that you've taken up the mantle of grammar Nazi!! Because when all else fails and you're doing an epic crash and burn you better try to change the subject!!


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 12, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> It appears that you have an unnecessary comma before the dependent clause marker *because.*


The loser can't even comprehend what he's reading much less articulate his own thoughts. Should have known he doesn't go to court because he would probably have an epic meltdown... classic liberal!!!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 12, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> The loser can't even comprehend what he's reading much less articulate his own thoughts. Should have known he doesn't go to court because he would probably have an epic meltdown... classic liberal!!!


Itʻs quite true that most cases are settled out of the court room.  Not that it matters with a poser though.


----------



## messy (Oct 12, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> It appears that you have an unnecessary comma before the dependent clause marker *because.*


Is that what they taught you in your ESL class? It's wrong!
But "dependent clause marker" is a cute phrase.


----------



## messy (Oct 12, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Itʻs quite true that most cases are settled out of the court room.  Not that it matters with a poser though.


I don't do "cases."


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 12, 2019)

messy said:


> Is that what they taught you in your ESL class? It's wrong!
> But "dependent clause marker" is a cute phrase.


Youʻre cuter.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 12, 2019)

messy said:


> I don't do "cases."


Shocking!


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 12, 2019)

messy said:


> Is that what they taught you in your ESL class? It's wrong!
> But "dependent clause marker" is a cute phrase.


So not only are you racist but looks like you don't like people who English isn't their first language... you are a special person. 

Crash and burn loser!!!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 12, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> So not only are you racist but looks like you don't like people who English isn't their first language... you are a special person.
> 
> Crash and burn loser!!!


Heʻs harmless.


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 12, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Heʻs harmless.


Precious might be harmless but his crash and burn act is pure gold..


----------



## messy (Oct 12, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> So not only are you racist but looks like you don't like people who English isn't their first language... you are a special person.
> 
> Crash and burn loser!!!


"...don't like people who English isn't..." Are you serious, dude? I don't think standard English is "Bruddah's" first language, but it's supposed to be yours...man you're dumb.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 13, 2019)

messy said:


> "...don't like people who English isn't..." Are you serious, dude? I don't think standard English is "Bruddah's" first language, but it's supposed to be yours...man you're dumb.


Университет Фриса. Что за сделка!  Universitet Frisa. Chto za sdelka!


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 13, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Университет Фриса. Что за сделка!  Universitet Frisa. Chto za sdelka!


The grammar Nazi is on patrol again. It's what he does when he's backed into a corner. 

Crash and burn Messy!!


----------



## nononono (Oct 13, 2019)

messy said:


> Learn how to spell "its."
> But when you make anti-trans jokes, nobody expects you to be smart.
> My clients already know I'm white and proud...even the black ones!



*YOU are one LYING SOB....*
*You ...*
*A. Don't have any clients that allow YOU to espouse that crap.*
*B. If the remote possibility was there, you would be shut down *
*for those types of remarks and pontificating...*
*C. You are not white.....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 13, 2019)

messy said:


> "...don't like people who English isn't..." Are you serious, dude? I don't think standard English is "Bruddah's" first language, but it's supposed to be yours...man you're dumb.


You are not paying attention.


----------



## Nonononono (Oct 13, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are not paying attention.


Ummm.  Are you?


----------



## messy (Oct 13, 2019)

I love how the righties like Nono and Ben Shapiro talk about guns and civil war, showing who the real pussies are.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 13, 2019)

messy said:


> I love how the righties like Nono and Ben Shapiro talk about guns and civil war, showing who the real pussies are.


You tell them


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 15, 2019)

October 15, 2019
*Elizabeth Warren and the Federal Reserve: Dual Faces of Socialism*
By Jeffrey Mazzella
President Trump often warns the nation about the perils of encroaching socialist policies from the political left, resolving that, “America will never be a socialist country.” 

Despite the President’s admonition, socialistic policies remain a constantly threatening tide against our prosperous but ever-vulnerable U.S. economy. Paraphrasing Ronald Reagan, freedom is never more than one election away from extinction. 

That threat only became more salient in recent days, as Senator Elizabeth Warren (D-Massachusetts) became the new odds-on favorite to challenge President Trump. 

Senator Warren’s array of proposals would cut to the very core of what it means to be an American. Among her panoply of destructive proposals, for example, is recently drafted legislation to empower the Federal Reserve to operate its own real-time payments system. That would completely upend the fundamental relationship between the federal government and our personal finances. 

By way of background, real-time payment systems certainly provide important benefits for our economy, facilitating digital, electronic, virtually instantaneous consumer and business financial transactions that revolutionize payment efficiency and cost-effectiveness in our digital age.  There’s only one problem: the private sector already effectively serves that need. The Clearing House currently operates a functional system linked to half of all U.S. checking account volume, and has done so since 2017. 






On July 24, Senator Warren introduced legislation intended to “clarify that the Federal Reserve has the existing authority to build a real-time payments system and requires the Fed to implement its own process.” 

Note that deliberate use of the word “clarify,” which signals that the Fed has never in reality had this power before. Indeed, the Monetary Control Act of 1980 seems to prohibit the central bank from doing so. Nevertheless, Warren’s bill would legislatively empower the Fed’s unchecked ambitions, allowing the central bank legal cover to conduct real-time payment operations. 

Even more alarmingly, however, the Federal Reserve appears ready to jump in regardless of what happens to her bill. On August 5, the Fed announced its own intent to launch a new central bank-operated real-time service. 

Although hardened socialists like Warren never encounter a government centralization they don’t like, the rest of us know that bureaucracies like the Fed don’t claim a history of doing things well or on time.  Delays, accidents, and spiraling unanticipated cost almost always become the norm. 

In fact, we’re already witnessing that phenomenon. 

During a late September Senate Banking Committee hearing on the topic of real-time payments, Senator Doug Jones (D-Alabama) confirmed that the Federal Reserve’s real-time payments system is already falling into a downward spiral of inefficiency. After asking a representative from the Federal Reserve whether they have any benchmarks in place to complete the project, which they anticipate completing by 2024, the official ducked the question, eventually confirming that they don’t. 

As with healthcare or any other product, consumers shouldn’t be stuck with just one bad public option. That’s why we must ensure that the Fed doesn’t monopolize the real-time payments industry, as it has with so many others. 

Unless more free-market advocates in Washington interrupt this effort, however, that very well may occur. 

During that same Senate hearing, Senator Pat Toomey (R-Pennsylvania) discovered that, due to the central bank’s announcement, fewer consumers have access to real-time payment services. Responding to Toomey’s questioning, a witness admitted that the Fed’s proposal has created a chilling effect on the private marketplace, with private companies holding back and afraid to invest in technology that could be rendered useless by the Fed’s intervention. As a result, those currently without access will be forced to wait even longer to become connected to a real-time payments system. 

The Trump Administration has the power to investigate the potential negative effects of the Fed’s planned action. 

According to former Office of Management and Budget (OMB) economist Ike Brannon, the Congressional Review Act authorizes the OMB Office of Information and Regulatory Affairs to review any significant new regulatory action before it is proposed. And since the Fed initially bypassed running its proposal by OMB, Director Mick Mulvaney’s office can and should require accountability by examining the process. 

Specifically, OMB can provide stability and certainty to the real-time marketplace by outlining the consequences of the Federal Reserve’s actions – the costs and potential pitfalls. That’s the only way to ensure that the central bank does not make more serious bureaucratic mistakes that greatly affect the health of the economy that the Trump administration has helped rejuvenate. 

President Trump rightly cautioned the American people against falling into the trap of socialism, and now he possesses a perfect opportunity to make good on that commitment. There’s no reason to give Elizabeth Warren, government bureaucrats, and other socialists a big centralized-government victory just as election season begins. 

Instead, the Trump administration must use its authority to protect American consumers and our free-market economy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 15, 2019)

*2020 Dems Selling Shots of Hemlock Tea*
By Geoffrey P. Hunt
Beckoning voters to blithely transit across an active minefield, the 2020 Dem presidential strivers exhort a bizarre nihilism where voters are expected to sign on for their own demise. 

The 2020 Democrats are not content with showering would-be voters with a prelude of lies, indignities, depravities, promised incarcerations, and oppression. The Dems expect voters will enter the polling chamber to pledge allegiance to a suicide pact. 

It’s self-immolation or bust.

The Dems expect urban poor black voters to reject any prospect of safe neighborhoods, to belittle economic opportunities, to protest crackdowns on drug traffickers, to countenance endless street killings, and to invite illegal alien gangs, while disarming cops on the beat.

There is nothing in any of the 2020 Dem pitches that speaks to reducing crime, increasing jobs, and improving day-to-day living conditions in urban America except blaming white supremacy and institutional racism.  Democratic elites campaign for emptying prisons, subsidizing disease and mental illness-ridden homeless, and bestowing welfare riches on illegal aliens, while the urban poor citizens enjoy nothing but malignant neglect and contempt.

Meanwhile the 2020 Dems pledge trillions of someone else’s money for “fixing” the climate change hoax, but can’t clean up Dem-run cities from piles of human feces and pools of urine on the streets.  Rats -- dead and alive -- are rampant in rent-controlled subsidized housing, piles of garbage are everywhere, and schools function as temporary prison-like holding cells.

How appealing to the inner-city poor -- vote for more suffering and degradation.






The 2020 Dems expect all voters to reject a vibrant fossil-fuel energy economy, replacing it with dreamy visions of wind, solar, and electric batteries fueled by star dust and intermittent zephyrs where houses, apartments, and appliances would be unaffordable; where all forms of transportation, except bicycles and shoe leather express, would be contraband;  where an idle electric grid would render third-world efficiency and reliability the best case scenario. No heat, no food, no medicines, no water, no sewer. No brains. Plenty of disease, despair, and death.

The Dems expect voters to gleefully forfeit their private property, including guns, or acquiesce to a government expropriation, embrace abject poverty, adhere to somebody else’s speech code, and accept failed state anarchy where Venezuela and California are the most recent role models.

The Democratic front-runners, presumably Biden, Warren, and Sanders, serve up a toxic brew of incoherence, totalitarianism, and economic stupidity.  Bernie touts Medicare for All, which means Medicare for none, accompanied by aggressive eugenics, death-panel rationing care for the elderly, and forcing both abortions and sterilizations on the unwanted, that is, anyone undesirable due to their economic station or racial identity -- the only means to make Bernie’s universal health care affordable.

Warren steals -- or more kindly “borrows/endorses” -- all of Bernie’s Medicare for All, then piles on with her statist harangues on drug companies, payday-lenders, stock trading, and social media, most of which make life at least bearable under progressive oppressions.

Warren’s proposed wealth tax on private property is boldfaced theft by the state, taking lessons from a long line of totalitarians -- Lenin, Stalin, Mao, Castro, and Chavez/Maduro. Her  “democratic capitalism” is a government takeover of the means of production, and distribution.  Yes, that’s communism, the most virulent form of socialism.

Warren would punish and seize accumulated wealth -- whether modest or sizeable -- widely distributed already through savings, pension funds, IRAs, and 401K plans benefitting tens of millions of regular Marys and Joes, to be siphoned and redistributed for another round of welfare state giveaways -- free college, free healthcare, free housing, debt forgiveness, free phones, free transit,  open borders, and more until everybody else’s money runs out, and those Marys and Joes' lives would be forever ruined.

Joe Biden, laughably parading as the only commonsense Dem moderate, hasn’t uttered a coherent sentence in years, and in fact has disappeared from the campaign trail for days and weeks.  How many exhibits do we need to prove Joe Biden has dementia? Or is he simply a first-rate fool? 

Biden says social workers should visit black families at night to turn on a record player for their children; no one should be in prison for a nonviolent felony; gun magazines holding more than one round should be banned. Joe Biden’s inanities, egregious enough, pale alongside his newly found enthusiasm for his rivals’ idiotic pronouncements -- from killing fossil fuels to tripling spending on failed government schools, to gun confiscation, to banning Happy Meals, hotel shampoo bottles, and plastic straws.

Joe still thinks he’s vice president, and immune from scrutiny over his own corrupt yearnings spanning decades.

Finally, Dems expect their followers -- while marching to their own gallows -- to joyfully self-flagellate, confessing that they are racists and unwashed, unenlightened scum whose white privilege deserves disapprobation, and whose Christian faith is a superstitious virulent mirage with their souls meriting extinction.

Meanwhile, Donald Trump is an uncouth beast, morally bankrupt, an “existential” threat to civilization. 

Well, some voters may be repulsed by Trump’s barroom banter style, but he hasn’t ordered a shot of hemlock tea, expecting you to drink it, unlike his adversaries.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 15, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *2020 Dems Selling Shots of Hemlock Tea*
> By Geoffrey P. Hunt
> Beckoning voters to blithely transit across an active minefield, the 2020 Dem presidential strivers exhort a bizarre nihilism where voters are expected to sign on for their own demise.
> 
> ...


Bernie says Warren is a Capitalist.  Lol!!


----------



## nononono (Oct 15, 2019)

messy said:


> I love how the righties like Nono and Ben Shapiro talk
> about guns and civil war, showing who the real pussies are.



*Awwww....did the mention of Guns and Ammo cause you to soil *
*your wittle panties.....Your whole posting history is a classic display*
*of a tormented cowardly individual.*

*I call YOU a Pussy because YOU are one..*

*You label me a pussy on this forum because you'd*
*shit yourself in other circumstances....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 15, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Bernie says Warren is a Capitalist.  Lol!!


What a bern.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 17, 2019)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 17, 2019)

When does t-QE begin to try and save the economy?


----------



## messy (Oct 17, 2019)

I love how Little Ricky fled just as the heat starts getting turned up on his idol.
Says a lot about a guy...

A conservative organization just launched a new ad campaign targeting vulnerable Republicans in the Senate and demanding that they speak out against President Donald Trump.


----------



## messy (Oct 17, 2019)

messy said:


> I love how Little Ricky fled just as the heat starts getting turned up on his idol.
> Says a lot about a guy...
> 
> A conservative organization just launched a new ad campaign targeting vulnerable Republicans in the Senate and demanding that they speak out against President Donald Trump.


I expect more of you anti-American, fascist Trumpies to soon follow him out the door, during the “fake” impeachment.


----------



## espola (Oct 17, 2019)

messy said:


> I expect more of you anti-American, fascist Trumpies to soon follow him out the door, during the “fake” impeachment.


They have already started creating new personae.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 17, 2019)

espola said:


> They have already started creating new personae.


A piece of shit is a piece of shit, it will still be easy to smell them out.


----------



## nononono (Oct 17, 2019)

QUOTE="Hüsker Dü, post: 294138, member: 1707"

When does t-QE begin to try and save the economy?

/QUOTE

*Did you get that" retirement " job yet.....sellin 
geriatric skate board canes....Calif minimum wage is :*

*$ 12.00 USD per hour - ( Jan 1, 2019 )*

*




*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 17, 2019)




----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 17, 2019)

espola said:


> They have already started creating new personae.


"They"?
Specifically who are you slobbering about?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 17, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> A piece of shit is a piece of shit, it will still be easy to smell them out.


You stink.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 17, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> A piece of shit is a piece of shit, it will still be easy to smell them out.


You being the biggest piece of shit in the kitchen, you would know...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 17, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> You being the biggest piece of shit in the kitchen, you would know...


Oh look, its angry man. What are you mad about today magoo? Are you feeling the pressure of the eminent impeachment of, "the chosen one"? Or is it just your usual crybaby whining today?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 17, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Oh look, its angry man. What are you mad about today magoo? Are you feeling the pressure of the eminent impeachment of, "the chosen one"? Or is it just your usual crybaby whining today?


Oh look it's the ignorant idiot man...what are you babbling about today Daffy? I see you're busy eliminating all doubt.
I'm all for the Democrats and impeachment... makes as much sense as most of your posts.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 17, 2019)

messy said:


> I expect more of you anti-American, fascist Trumpies to soon follow him out the door, during the “fake” impeachment.


Did I miss the fake vote?


----------



## nononono (Oct 17, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> A piece of shit is a piece of shit, it will still be easy to smell them out.


*U du no Shit.....!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 17, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Oh look it's the ignorant idiot man...what are you babbling about today Daffy? I see you're busy eliminating all doubt.
> I'm all for the Democrats and impeachment... makes as much sense as most of your posts.


It would be enlightening if just once, instead of coming off like a butthurt crybaby, you actually were able to show where I was wrong or was babbling or wasn't making sense. But of course you can't, never have and never will . . . but I repeat myself, again. You are simply a frustrated ignoramus angry at the fact that I an always correct and that you are wrong (and apparently are so miserable in your own milieu you lash out at everyone else).


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 17, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> You being the biggest piece of shit in the kitchen, you would know...


You come off like a jilted lover or someone with an extreme physical or mental handicap. Are you perhaps wheelchair bound? House bound? Or simply a simpleton? If not lighten up Francis, life is wonderful, even for a turd like you . . . maybe you need guidance, religion helps some wretched souls.


----------



## nononono (Oct 17, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It would be enlightening if just once, instead of coming off like
> a butthurt crybaby, you actually were able to show where I was
> wrong or was babbling or wasn't making sense.
> But of course you can't, never have and never will . . . but I repeat myself, again.
> ...


*Based on the constant " trolling " you perform for the Democratic 
National Committee to date, you have one miserable " Social Environment "
that is heavily documented on just this forum....

You cannot support your comments with facts.
You cannot produce a viable honest candidate.
You cannot stand the facts I and others produce.
You cannot stop projecting your past/present suffering.


Try to accept the TRUTH for once and clear your miserable
existence of the Lies you are directed to disseminate on various
forum you troll.....*


----------



## nononono (Oct 17, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You come off like a jilted lover or someone with an extreme
> physical or mental handicap. Are you perhaps wheelchair bound?
> House bound? Or simply a simpleton? If not lighten up Francis,
> life is wonderful, even for a turd like you . . . maybe you need guidance,
> religion helps some wretched souls.


*Thanks for reaffirming my above post on YOU.....*


----------



## messy (Oct 17, 2019)

They're starting to get confused. I'm smelling GOP Senate defections, but you never know.

"In an indication that Mulvaney’s effort to justify Trump’s actions backfired, Jay Sekulow, the president’s counsel, said in a statement that 'the president’s legal counsel was not involved in Acting Chief of Staff Mick Mulvaney’s press briefing.'"

So when Mulvaney admitted to the quid pro quo (which isn't necessary to impeach anyway), Sekulow is basically trying to cover his own ass by saying he wasn't involved. Now Mulvaney is denying. Sounds like he will be out soon.


----------



## messy (Oct 17, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Oh look it's the ignorant idiot man...what are you babbling about today Daffy? I see you're busy eliminating all doubt.
> I'm all for the Democrats and impeachment... makes as much sense as most of your posts.


You don't think impeachment makes sense, based on what you know?


----------



## nononono (Oct 17, 2019)

messy said:


> You don't think impeachment makes sense, based on what you know?


*To have an Impeachment you must first Vote for Impeachment..*
*Without a Vote for Impeachment there is no Impeachment.*

*It's a Jackass Charade run by a Criminal Political Party fronted by*
*a Botox Queen and her Serial Liar ( Yet to be confirmed as a " Sicko " )*

*The Democratic Party is deathly afraid of the FACTS coming out about their *
*personal proclivities that will permanently sink their Criminal Communist Party.*


----------



## messy (Oct 17, 2019)

nononono said:


> *To have an Impeachment you must first Vote for Impeachment..*
> *Without a Vote for Impeachment there is no Impeachment.*


Very good, nono! Civics! I didn't think you'd know that.
Maybe there will be a vote for impeachment (last time the House did that was when Bill Clinton perjured himself about a blow job), maybe there won't. We will have to see.


----------



## Nonononono (Oct 17, 2019)

messy said:


> Very good, nono! Civics! I didn't think you'd know that.
> Maybe there will be a vote for impeachment (last time the House did that was when Bill Clinton perjured himself about a blow job), maybe there won't. We will have to see.


What he meant to scream was that here with Whistleblower, the DOJ (under Barr) refused to authorize an investigation as it did via the special counsel and independent counsel in Watergate and Whitewater, respectively ahead of an impeachment inquiry by the House. 

So the investigative agency here is the House itself.  As it was for the Andrew Johnson impeachment inquiry.


----------



## nononono (Oct 17, 2019)

messy said:


> Very good, nono! Civics! I didn't think you'd know that.
> Maybe there will be a vote for impeachment (last time the
> House did that was when Bill Clinton perjured himself about a blow job),
> maybe there won't.
> We will have to see.


*Speaker Nancy Piglosi says " No Vote "...*
*Therefore the Piglosi/Schiff for Brains charade *
*will continue.....*

*There's a reason why the crowds are so huge for Donald J. Trump....
The Criminal Democrats have spent their filthy ammo long ago....
You are witnessing the slow death of a Cancerous Donkey in REAL TIME !






*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 17, 2019)

messy said:


> Very good, nono! Civics! I didn't think you'd know that.
> Maybe there will be a vote for impeachment (last time the House did that was when Bill Clinton perjured himself about a blow job), maybe there won't. We will have to see.


Where’s the Beef?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 17, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You come off like a jilted lover or someone with an extreme physical or mental handicap. Are you perhaps wheelchair bound? House bound? Or simply a simpleton? If not lighten up Francis, life is wonderful, even for a turd like you . . . maybe you need guidance, religion helps some wretched souls.


Howʻs that working for you?  Since 2016 I mean


----------



## Nonononono (Oct 17, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Where’s the Beef?





Nonononono said:


> Three specific federal crimes are cited in the Inspector General of the Intelligence Community (IGIC) letter to the Director of National Security (DNI) that accompanies the whistleblower (WB) complaint.
> 
> 1.  Prohibition of a foreign national to aiding in a federal election. 52 USC 30121(a)(1)(A).
> 
> ...


Ibid.

Now with undisputed evidence from the WH and the State Department from which the Whistleblower’s admitted second hand information is no longer germane toward impeachable and criminal conduct.

Anything further?


----------



## messy (Oct 17, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Ibid.
> 
> Now with undisputed evidence from the WH and the State Department from which the Whistleblower’s admitted second hand information is no longer germane toward impeachable and criminal conduct.
> 
> Anything further?


Hey look, another little Ricky fleeing the kitchen cuz he can’t stand the heat!


Rick Perry informs Trump of his plans to resign later this year as scrutiny over Ukraine heats up


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 18, 2019)

Joe Biden Lied for Years About the Car Accident That Claimed the Life of His Wife and Daughter

Posted at 1:30 pm on October 17, 2019 by Elizabeth Vaughn

_ 







Democratic presidential candidate former Vice President Joe Biden speaks with reporters after a campaign stop at Lindy’s Diner in Keene N.H., Saturday, Aug. 24, 2019. (AP Photo/Michael Dwyer)




I hesitated to post on this story because it is based on one of the saddest events that life could possibly hand anyone. On December 18, 1972, 30-year-old Sen. Joe Biden received a telephone call notifying him that a car accident had taken the life of his wife and his 13-month-old daughter and seriously injured his two sons.

The issue is that, for years, Biden had repeatedly made the claim that the driver of the truck involved in the accident “drank his lunch” that day. According to the judge assigned to the case, there was no evidence that the driver had been drinking. Further, police determined that Biden’s wife “drove into the path of Dunn’s tractor-trailer, possibly because her head was turned and she didn’t see the oncoming truck.”
_


----------



## messy (Oct 18, 2019)

Read what Mattis said last night.
It reminds us whose side the military is on.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 18, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You come off like a jilted lover or someone with an extreme physical or mental handicap. Are you perhaps wheelchair bound? House bound? Or simply a simpleton? If not lighten up Francis, life is wonderful, even for a turd like you . . . maybe you need guidance, religion helps some wretched souls.



You come off like a horses ass and a fucking moron....
You project your inadequacies and fears in almost all of your posts...you're pathetic.
I'll be deer hunting in Arizona next week. It's a ten day hunt, I'll be glad to have your nose out of my ass for a few days.
Mean while, you keep posting and removing all doubt.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 18, 2019)

messy said:


> You don't think impeachment makes sense, based on what you know?


Impeach him!
There are folks in DC that "think" they know.
The same folks thought it was a good idea to impeach Billy Clinton. How'd that work out?
Impeach him...have at it...!


----------



## nononono (Oct 18, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Ibid.
> 
> Now with undisputed evidence from the WH and the
> State Department from which the Whistleblower’s admitted
> ...


*Urine Idiot.....*

*But continue on.....*

*




*

*Making a Fool of yourself......*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 18, 2019)

messy said:


> Read what Mattis said last night.
> It reminds us whose side the military is on.


I didn’t know Mattis was still in the military.


----------



## Nonononono (Oct 18, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I didn’t know Mattis was still in the military.


“A MARINE IS A MARINE. I SET THAT POLICY TWO WEEKS AGO – THERE’S NO SUCH THING AS A FORMER MARINE.

YOU’RE A MARINE, JUST IN A DIFFERENT UNIFORM AND YOU’RE IN A DIFFERENT PHASE OF YOUR LIFE. BUT YOU’LL ALWAYS BE A MARINE BECAUSE YOU WENT TO PARRIS ISLAND, SAN DIEGO OR THE HILLS OF QUANTICO.

THERE’S NO SUCH THING AS A FORMER MARINE.”


----------



## nononono (Oct 18, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> “A MARINE IS A MARINE. I SET THAT POLICY TWO WEEKS AGO –
> THERE’S NO SUCH THING AS A FORMER MARINE.
> 
> YOU’RE A MARINE, JUST IN A DIFFERENT UNIFORM AND YOU’RE
> ...


*Don't try to pass yourself off as something you're not.

Marine's don't brag, they do.....*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 18, 2019)

See Col. Oliver North...


----------



## Nonononono (Oct 18, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Don't try to pass yourself off as something you're not.
> 
> Marine's don't brag, they do.....*


Quotation marks, fool.  Try again.


----------



## nononono (Oct 18, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Quotation marks, fool.
> Try again.


*Listen ya rusty old Tool, don't try and hide behind punctuation....*
*This isn't the first time you tried that....*
*Try again.......Bob.*

*




*


----------



## messy (Oct 18, 2019)

Lion Eyes said:


> Impeach him!
> There are folks in DC that "think" they know.
> The same folks thought it was a good idea to impeach Billy Clinton. How'd that work out?
> Impeach him...have at it...!


The same folks who wanted to impeach Clinton for perjury about a blow job want to impeach Trump? Are you sure about that? 
Can you name any of  them?
But in any event, you didn't answer m question. Based upon the facts that we all know, do you think Trump should be impeached?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 18, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> “A MARINE IS A MARINE. I SET THAT POLICY TWO WEEKS AGO – THERE’S NO SUCH THING AS A FORMER MARINE.
> 
> YOU’RE A MARINE, JUST IN A DIFFERENT UNIFORM AND YOU’RE IN A DIFFERENT PHASE OF YOUR LIFE. BUT YOU’LL ALWAYS BE A MARINE BECAUSE YOU WENT TO PARRIS ISLAND, SAN DIEGO OR THE HILLS OF QUANTICO.
> 
> THERE’S NO SUCH THING AS A FORMER MARINE.”


Lol!  Uhhhh.  Yes there is.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 18, 2019)

messy said:


> The same folks who wanted to impeach Clinton for perjury about a blow job want to impeach Trump? Are you sure about that?
> Can you name any of  them?
> But in any event, you didn't answer m question. Based upon the facts that we all know, do you think Trump should be impeached?


For what?


----------



## messy (Oct 18, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Lol!  Uhhhh.  Yes there is.


It's a Marine saying, son.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 18, 2019)

messy said:


> It's a Marine saying, son.


Current of former?


----------



## Nonononono (Oct 18, 2019)

“A MARINE IS A MARINE. I SET THAT POLICY TWO WEEKS AGO – THERE’S NO SUCH THING AS A FORMER MARINE.

YOU’RE A MARINE, JUST IN A DIFFERENT UNIFORM AND YOU’RE IN A DIFFERENT PHASE OF YOUR LIFE. BUT YOU’LL ALWAYS BE A MARINE BECAUSE YOU WENT TO PARRIS ISLAND, SAN DIEGO OR THE HILLS OF QUANTICO.

THERE’S NO SUCH THING AS A FORMER MARINE.”

~~~ Commandant of the Marine Corp., General James Amos (Ret.)


----------



## nononono (Oct 18, 2019)

QUOTE="messy, post: 294349, member: 3299"

The same folks who wanted to impeach Clinton for perjury about a 
blow job want to impeach Trump? Are you sure about that?
Can you name any of  them?

But in any event, you didn't answer my question. 

Based upon the facts that we all know, do you think 
Trump should be impeached?
*Hell Fucking NO !*

/QUOTE

*There are no facts for you to base your question on.....*

*Show some facts you " Basura Blanca " spineless cono.....*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 18, 2019)

messy said:


> It's a Marine saying, son.


Lol! Yes it is.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 19, 2019)

Looks like Gabby thinks Hillary is a cunt too.





Hillary warns: Russians are grooming Gabbard for a third-party bid to get Trump re-elected

ED MORRISSEY  Posted at 12:31 pm on October 18, 2019 

_Russians Russians everywhere, and not a drop of vodka to drink_. In an interview on former Barack Obama adviser David Plouffe’s podcast, Hillary Clinton offered what might be called the Unified Theory of Russian Interference in the 2016 election. Hillary warns that Tulsi Gabbard could launch a third-party bid on behalf of her Russian handlers in 2020 — just the same way that Green Party nominee Jill Stein did in 2016.

ADVERTISEMENT








Reuters: Hunter Biden never worked in Ukraine in five years on Burisma's board


On second thought, perhaps Hillary has had a little too _much_ vodka of late:


Color WaPo analyst Aaron Blake unimpressed by Hillary’s conspiracy-theory rantings about either Gabbard or Stein:

In a conversation on former Obama campaign manager David Plouffe’s podcast, Clinton suggested the Russians are leveraging a number of top U.S. politicians. She suggested Russia had kompromat on Trump. She accused 2016 Green Party nominee Jill Stein of being a “Russian asset.” And she suggested Russia might back Gabbard as a third-party candidate.

“They’re also going to do third-party again,” Clinton said. “I’m not making any predictions, but I think they’ve got their eye on someone who’s currently in the Democratic primary and are grooming her to be the third-party candidate. She’s the favorite of the Russians. They have a bunch of sites and bots and other ways of supporting her so far.”

The “again” referred to Stein, whom some Clinton supporters have accused (rather baselessly) of serving as a spoiler for Clinton in 2016. Stein got around 1 percent of the vote in the three decisive states — Michigan, Pennsylvania and Wisconsin — but exit polls showed most of her voters wouldn’t have supported either Clinton or Trump if Stein weren’t running.

Clinton then flat-out labeled Stein a “Russian asset.”

“And that’s assuming Jill Stein will give it up, which she might not because she’s also a Russian asset,” Clinton said. “Yeah, she’s a Russian asset — I mean, totally. They know they can’t win without a third-party candidate. So I don’t know who it’s going to be, but I will guarantee you they will have a vigorous third-party challenge in the key states that they most needed.”

The part about Stein is especially lunatic. The Green Party might be fringy and socialist, but it’s a long-established minor party that had ballot access in 31 states by the 2006 midterms, and expanded it to 45 states for the 2016 election. After the 2016 election, Hillary wasn’t complaining about Stein as she launched recount campaigns in the “blue wall” states Hillary lost, attempting to discredit Trump’s victory over baseless allegations of cheating and (of course) Russian manipulation of ballot results.

ADVERTISEMENT






The allegation against Gabbard is only slightly less insane. And yes, Hillary spokesman Nick Merrill confirmed, that’s exactly who Hillary meant


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 19, 2019)

*‘I Stand Against Everything She Represents’: Tulsi Gabbard Deconstructs Hillary Clinton In ‘Tucker Carlson Tonight’ Interview*
October 19th, 2019
_





Tulsi Gabbard discusses Hillary Clinton legacy (Fox News screengrab)


Democratic presidential candidate Tulsi Gabbard ripped into the legacy of former Secretary of State Hillary Clinton in a Friday night “Tucker Carlson Tonight” interview.

After Clinton called the Democratic Hawaii congresswoman a “favorite of the Russians” in a podcast, Gabbard fired back in a Friday tweetstorm, calling the former first lady the “queen of warmongers” who uses “proxies” to oppose Gabbard’s non-interventionist foreign policy positions and presidential campaign.




During her discussion with Fox News host Tucker Carlson, Gabbard framed Clinton’s opposition as being not only against her candidacy, but against “every veteran in this country, every service member, every American, anyone watching at home fighting for peace and 
_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 19, 2019)

When you are too crazy for van Jones you better regroup.

*WATCH: Van Jones Completely Torches Hillary Clinton Over Calling Tulsi Gabbard a 'Russian Asset' *
Beth Baumann | Oct 19, 2019 10:00 AM






_Source: AP Photo/Jose Luis Magana_

Van Jones on Friday shredded twice-failed Democratic presidential candidate Hillary Clinton for saying Rep. Tulsi Gabbard (D-HI) is a "Russian asset." According to the CNN political commentator, Clinton is "playing a very dangerous game" when she suggests Russia is grooming Gabbard, a sitting Congresswoman, to make a third party run for president in 2020.

"She’s playing a very dangerous game," Jones told CNN's Erin Burnett. "Hillary Clinton, if you’re concerned about this information and to spread disinformation, that is what just happened, just throw out some information, disinformation, smear somebody."

Jones suggested the former Secretary of State should hold herself to higher standards.

"She is Hillary Clinton. She’s a legend. She’s going to be in the history books and she’s a former nominee of our party and she just came out against a sitting U.S. Congresswoman, a decorated war veteran and someone running for the nomination of our party with a complete smear and no facts," he explained. 

He also made one very important point: this appears to be payback. In 2013, Gabbard was voted in as vice president of the Democratic National Committee. When she started getting involved in the inner workings of the party, she became critical of then-president Debbie Wasserman Schultz. And she was outspoken about that. In early 2016, Gabbard resigned from the DNC and endorsed Sen. Bernie Sanders over Clinton. She even gave his nominating speech at the 2016 Democratic National Convention.

According to Jones, Hillary is playing directly into the Russians' hands by making baseless allegations.

"We have real problems in America, and I’m telling you, Hillary Clinton is playing a very dangerous game. I do not want someone of her stature to legit mate these attacks against anybody," Jones said. "If you’re going to smear people casually on podcasts you are playing into the Russians’ hands."

During a podcast interview on Friday, Clinton accused the Russians of meddling in the 2020 elections by encouraging Gabbard to run third-party in order to cause chaos. Gabbard fired back at Clinton on Twitter, calling her "the queen of warmongers, embodiment of corruption, and personification of the rot that has sickened the Democratic Party."


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 19, 2019)

*Bernie is gonna fuck this whole thing up for you people, if he doesn’t die first.
*
*‘I am back,’ Bernie Sanders tells supporters at NYC rally*
By STEVE PEOPLEStoday




NEW YORK (AP) — Storming past questions about his health, Bernie Sanders vowed that he’s “more ready than ever” to fight for a political revolution — with a little help from new friends — at a rally Saturday that drew thousands to a New York City park. The rally offered a pointed reminder to skeptics in both political parties that the 78-year-old democratic socialist is still very much a force in the 2020 presidential race.

Sanders opened his remarks by apologizing that he secured a permit for only 20,000 people. His campaign, he said, was forced to close the gates on many more people who were trying to enter the Queens park just across the river from Manhattan.

“To put it bluntly, I am back,” Sanders declared, sparking chants of, “Bernie is back” from the massive crowd.

“I am happy to report to you that I am more than ready — more ready than ever — to carry on with you on the epic struggle that we face today,” he added. “I am more than ready to assume the office of president of the United States.”

The event marked Sanders’ formal return to the campaign trail less than three weeks after he suffered a heart attack that threatened both his life and political future. Even before that, he was in danger of falling out of the top-tier in the 2020 Democratic primary field. Polls suggest he’s lagging behind liberal rival Elizabeth Warren and establishment favorite Joe Biden.

But the fiery Brooklyn native, backed by a slate of new endorsements and two new stents in an artery connected to his heart, appeared to be expanding his coalition on Saturday.

A security company hired by the campaign reported a crowd estimate of 25,000. Among those speaking, filmmaker and activist Michael Moore told the cheering crowd that he was endorsing Sanders, shortly before Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez, D-N.Y., praised the Vermont senator on stage.

“Bernie Sanders fought for me,” Ocasio-Cortez said as she introduced Sanders.

She heaped praise on the Vermont senator but did not explicitly say that she was endorsing him. The Sanders campaign announced earlier in the week that she had.

Before the rally, Sanders campaign manager Faiz Shakir said endorsements this past week from Ocasio-Cortez and Rep. Ilhan Omar, D-Minn., in particular were proof that the Sanders campaign is growing. He predicted that they would especially help Sanders strengthen his support among young, minority voters.

“Those are two people who I think have immense power to mobilize young people, and I promise you you’ll be seeing them in Iowa, but not only in Iowa, but around the country, trying to get people engaged around the issues,” Shakir said.

For now, at least, Sanders can use the help.

While he insists he’s ready to move forward, he’s doing so cautiously. Saturday’s rally was his only scheduled appearance before he returns to Iowa late in the coming week.

The week after, he’ll join Rep. Rashida Tlaib, D-Mich., for a tour of her congressional district. Tlaib hasn’t announced whether she’ll endorse Sanders, but she is part of the same small “squad” of minority women on Capitol Hill who gave been a target of President Donald Trump.

Despite the aggressive rhetoric from Sanders himself, senior adviser Jeff Weaver said Sanders would ease himself back onto the campaign trail. But by December, he predicted, Sanders health scare will be forgotten.

Almost all the speakers during Saturday’s event, which spanned several hours on a sunny, crisp fall afternoon, played down the health concerns.

“The only heart attack we should be talking about is the one Wall Street is going to have when Bernie Sanders is president,” said Moore, the filmmaker.

Nina Turner, one of Sanders’ national co-chairs, said it “boggles my mind” that Sanders’ critics have embraced “ageism.”

“Life happens to us all,” she said.

“Memo to the haters: hashtag Bernie Is Back,” she added. “We never went anywhere, we just pushed pause for a minute.”


----------



## messy (Oct 20, 2019)

“In all fairness to Turkey, they’ve had a problem with that little strip for years and they had to have it cleaned out.”

Trump actually said that about letting the Turks do their ethnic cleansing of the Kurds.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 20, 2019)

*Hillary Clinton Decries ‘Bankrupt’ DNC: ‘We’re Going to Be ‘Outgunned, Outspent, Out-Lied’*





MARCO BERTORELLO/AFP/Getty Images
HANNAH BLEAU19 Oct 20197,979
2:53
*Failed presidential candidate Hillary Clinton decried the Democratic National Committee (DNC) as a “bankrupt” organization and warned that Democrats are going to be “outgunned, outspent, and out-lied” in the upcoming election, according to audio posted by the GOP War Room on Friday.*

Clinton has issued a plethora of excuses for her historic loss in 2016 – from the Russians to misogyny, to “fake news,” a term conservative media managed to hijack – and appeared to offer another excuse for her defeat, decrying the DNC as a “bankrupt organization” compared to the “well-funded, well-prepared” Republican National Committee (RNC) that then-candidate Donald Trump inherited.

“And you know as well as anybody that you get the nomination when you’re Democrat, and then you basically have to get a game plan for the general election,” she said, according to audio posted by the GOP War Room on Friday:


“When I became the nominee, I inherited a bankrupt organization and Donald Trump inherited a well-funded, well-prepared organization,” Clinton said.

“The day he got the nomination, having done nothing for Republicans his entire campaign, was a day that he already– there already were, you know, like 21 offices in Florida,” Clinton continued.

She warned that the Democrat nominee, whoever that may be, will likely face a similar uphill battle due to the DNC’s shortfalls.

“I had to do all of that. There was nothing. I had nothing. So from my perspective, I think we’ll be a little better off than we were back then,” she said. “But we’re gonna be outgunned, outspent, out-lied.”

“I mean, we’re gonna have a lot of problems,” she added.

Meanwhile, the RNC is outraising the DNC by millions, raising $27.3 million in September.

As Breitbart News reported:

The RNC’s fundraising haul in September is the highest amount for an “off-cycle month” ever raised by the GOP and Democrat National Committee (DNC), notes the news outlet. The RNC, which had $59.2 million in cash on hand last month, has more than doubled the DNC fundraising in the current cycle, the political committee said.

“While Democrats focus on fighting President Trump, Republicans have prioritized voters and we have another record-breaking fundraising month—the highest ever off-cycle—to show for it,” RNC chairwoman Ronna McDaniel told Fox News.

The RNC’s September fundraising haul followed the massive $125.7 million third-quarter haul announced by both President Trump’s 2020 re-election campaign and the RNC.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 20, 2019)

messy said:


> “In all fairness to Turkey, they’ve had a problem with that little strip for years and they had to have it cleaned out.”
> 
> Trump actually said that about letting the Turks do their ethnic cleansing of the Kurds.


Maybe the european union will step up to the plate.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 20, 2019)

All the news that’s fit to print. 


AOC: We Must Have the Government Control Things, So We Can Be More Free

Posted at 11:30 am on October 20, 2019 by Nick Arama

_ 






Screenshot from this video

Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez (D-NY) announced her endorsement this past week for the 2020 presidential election. 


The fact that she endorsed an old white male millionaire candidate, and not a woman of color, might seem a bit of a surprise, given her rhetoric. But that it was Sen. Bernie Sanders (I-VT), her fellow socialist, is perhaps not a great shock. Because that’s always the bottom line. Her fellow “Squad” members, Rep. Rashida Tlaib (D-MI) and Rep. Ilhan Omar (D-MN) also endorsed Sanders. 

Not that there seems like a huge difference anymore between Sanders and any of the other folks in the Democratic field as they all seem to be running as far to the left as they can in order to grab the base and endorsements like AOC. 


Ocasio-Cortez spoke at a rally on Saturday to endorse Sanders and proposed nationalizing many areas of the economy while arguing it would make us more free. 


“We need to build a mass movement in America centered on working-class, the poor, the middle class,” she said. “One that is actively anti-racist, that is rooted in principles of universality. Everybody has a right to health care. Everybody has a right to an education. One that is rooted in principles of cooperation, that is participatory, that combats not only racism but misogyny, anti-queer discrimination, we have to have actively center those principles to drive us forward because the future and our future is in public systems, and it’s publicly owned systems. Because we need to take power over our lives again. I don’t know about you, but I don’t want Mark Zuckerberg making decisions over my life. I don’t know about you, but the Waltons have already been making decisions over our lives and what we got was nothing.”


She continued, “We need a-uh-eh-uh United States that really, truly, authentically is operated, owned and decided by working, and all people, in the United States of America.”


She said we needed to hand all of that over to the government “because we need to take power over our lives again?” 

Alrighty, now. The logic seems missing there. 

Isn’t that what one calls communism? When all that stuff is owned by the state? 

How has that worked in the past? Should we ask the millions of people who were oppressed in such systems? Of course, many of them were killed, so we can’t ask them. 

Ocasio-Cortez said it was because of Bernie Sanders that she recognized her “inherent value as a human being.” 

AOC says Bernie Sanders gave her "inherent value as a human being" and suggests the government should provide everyone "healthcare, housing, education, and a living wage"

This is communism because what she's saying is that the government must provide for all of everyone's needs pic.twitter.com/YApVwxu2SL

— Ryan Saavedra (@RealSaavedra) October 19, 2019

Really? Because if you didn’t know it before and that’s what did it for you, that’s truly troubling. 

Would we rather hundreds of AOCs in charge of our lives? Because that’s what you get with the government in charge, when there’s even less accountability than in the private sector that at least has to pay attention to markets and, to some extent, the opinion of the people. 


_


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 20, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> When you are too crazy for van Jones you better regroup.
> 
> *WATCH: Van Jones Completely Torches Hillary Clinton Over Calling Tulsi Gabbard a 'Russian Asset' *
> Beth Baumann | Oct 19, 2019 10:00 AM
> ...


Sounds like hrc has been reading the post from her supporters on here...


----------



## messy (Oct 21, 2019)

messy said:


> “In all fairness to Turkey, they’ve had a problem with that little strip for years and they had to have it cleaned out.”
> 
> Trump actually said that about letting the Turks do their ethnic cleansing of the Kurds.


As my man Mayor Pete responded yesterday, "we don't talk about 'cleaning out' people."


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 21, 2019)

messy said:


> As my man Mayor Pete responded yesterday, "we don't talk about 'cleaning out' people."


No wonder "President Swalwell" left the race.


----------



## nononono (Oct 21, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Hillary Clinton Decries ‘Bankrupt’ DNC: ‘We’re Going to Be ‘Outgunned, Outspent, Out-Lied’*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*There's a Fort Marcy Park Bench in Hell just waiting *
*for HRC's Disgusting Filthy Corrupt Criminal Ass to be *
*escorted to........*

*




*


----------



## nononono (Oct 21, 2019)

QUOTE="messy, post: 294579, member: 3299"

As *" my man "* Mayor Pete responded yesterday, "we don't 
talk about 'cleaning out' people."


/QUOTE

*Yep..... I  knew you were part of the " Especial Culo " Club...*


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 22, 2019)

I noticed the President Trump is a racist rhetoric has died down a bit... maybe Messy can sit down with this guy and tell him how racist the POTUS is.. .


----------



## messy (Oct 22, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> I noticed the President Trump is a racist rhetoric has died down a bit... maybe Messy can sit down with this guy and tell him how racist the POTUS is.. .


That dude's funnier than shit. He's got charisma.  Look and learn, Multi.


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 22, 2019)

messy said:


> That dude's funnier than shit. He's got charisma.  Look and learn, Multi.


Ahhh ...still upset that you can't hang with the cool kids. That's cute, really cute...

And the saying is watch and learn...

Keep up the crash and burn Sunshine!!!!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 22, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> I noticed the President Trump is a racist rhetoric has died down a bit... maybe Messy can sit down with this guy and tell him how racist the POTUS is.. .


Who was it that said you were a racist a few years back?
Too Funny


----------



## messy (Oct 22, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Who was it that said you were a racist a few years back?
> Too Funny


Do you realize how funny your post is?


----------



## nononono (Oct 22, 2019)

messy said:


> Do you realize how funny your post is?


*Do you realize the bed you've made for yourself....*
*A. You are a self admitted piece of " White Trash "....*
*B. You are a self admitted Democratic/Liberal Racist....*
*C. You support a Criminal Operation known as the DNC...*
*D. You are directly tied to the KKK/ANTIFA/ organizations by your own admissions....*
*E. You hate America by virtue of your admitted association with the above groups....*

*A spineless troll you are...nothing more.....*

*You are the embodiment of which you project daily.... *


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 22, 2019)

messy said:


> Do you realize how funny your post is?


Do you realize how ironic your post is?

Keep trying to hang with the cool kids Sunshine!!


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 22, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Who was it that said you were a racist a few years back?
> Too Funny


Messy is blinded by his allegiance to the left... but let's give him props for trying!!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 22, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> I noticed the President Trump is a racist rhetoric has died down a bit... maybe Messy can sit down with this guy and tell him how racist the POTUS is.. .


That was classic


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 22, 2019)

messy said:


> That dude's funnier than shit. He's got charisma.  Look and learn, Multi.


Did you watch the World Series tonight? Did you see at the end of the game the gesture that Juan Soto made? Did you notice how they showed it twice and nobody got offended? Well, maybe your wannabe white ass did...

Crash and burn Messy!!!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 22, 2019)

messy said:


> Do you realize how funny your post is?


No.


----------



## nononono (Oct 23, 2019)

*  " Messy " = Criminal Democrat = White Trash*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 24, 2019)

Biden: Stop me if you’ve heard this before, but if you like your health-care plan …

ED MORRISSEY  Posted at 2:01 pm on October 24, 2019 

_Come on, man_. It’s one thing for Joe Biden to run on Obama-stalgia. It’s another entirely to recycle that administration’s claim that ended up being Politifact’s Lie of the Year in 2013.

ADVERTISEMENT







Question for Peter Navarro: Has investigating the Bidens come up during trade talks with China?


The irony this time is that Biden’s trying to stave off outright socialized medicine with this old canard rather than disguise a stealth version of it. Well, _mostly_, anyway:


Tom Elliott@tomselliott
https://twitter.com/tomselliott/status/1187374676508590080

.@JoeBiden on his health-care plan: “If you like” your policy, "you can keep it"




395
7:25 AM - Oct 24, 2019
Twitter Ads info and privacy

449 people are talking about this





BIDEN: … the choice in affordable health care, covered by a public option, a Medicare-like option. With that, under my plan, if you negotiated an agreement for health care with your — with your employer, union or otherwise, and you like it because you’ve given up wages to get it, you can keep it. It should be your choice, but if you don’t like it, if you don’t like it, you can leave it. And you can afford, you can afford a plan that’s subsidized in the health-care policy.

This would qualify as a contender for Lie of the Year in 2019, too, and Biden even explains why. The “public option” got dumped out of ObamaCare in 2009 because it was such an obvious stalking horse to use government subsidies as a way to price private insurers out of the health-coverage business. Thanks to the subsidies Biden brags about here, the public option could and most definitely would operate at a loss, which would keep the prices artificially so low that health insurers wouldn’t be able to compete. It’s a back door to the same Medicare for All system that Biden’s supposedly arguing against in this clip. This isn’t a competing plan; it’s just a less honest way to get to the same result.

ADVERTISEMENT





I get that Biden’s whole appeal in this cycle is as a rerun, a sort of Happy Democratic Days in which Barack Obama is Richie and Biden’s more of a Chachi. One would think that Biden would know better, though, than to repeat the same episode in which their administration jumped the shark on health care. That wasn’t _just_ about the “you can keep your plan” lie, but also the embarrassing rollout of the ObamaCare exchanges and the skyrocketing premiums and deductibles that ObamaCare produced shortly afterward.

Also, this clip suggests that Biden has more problems than just recycling bad material. He sounds tired, repetitive, and demonstrates no rhetorical or physical dynamism at all. He seems glued to the podium, although it is only a 30-second clip. The argument itself is also less than fully coherent; who _hasn’t _“given up wages” to gain health-care benefits from employers? That describes everyone covered in an employer-based insurance plan, unions or not.


----------



## nononono (Oct 24, 2019)

*Creepy Uncle Joe earned his nickname with hard work..........*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 30, 2019)

Isn’t this the dumb whore who banged an old married dude for political gain? Willie brown I believe. A former prosecutor who scrubbed her conviction records from the state website?
Yeah, we aren’t quite ready for her type.
Too funny.
*Report: Kamala Harris Laying Off Dozens of Campaign Staffers*





Mark Makela/Getty ImagesJOSHUA CAPLAN30 Oct 20193,605
2:42
*Sen. Kamala Harris (D-CA) has been forced to lay off dozens of campaign staffers at her Baltimore headquarters as her flailing bid for the White House continues to suffer from poor polling figures and money woes, according to a report.*
Politico writes Wednesday that in addition to the layoffs in Baltimore, Harris’s campaign is also slashing or re-deploying staff at her offices in key primary states such as Iowa, New Hampshire, and California. Further, the Harris campaign is cutting salaries of top officials, including campaign manager Juan Rodriguez, who was earning $10,000 per month. “Harris’ consultants will also have their payments reduced and the campaign plans to trim and renegotiate other contracts to slash overhead,” Politico reports.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 31, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Isn’t this the dumb whore who banged an old married dude for political gain? Willie brown I believe. A former prosecutor who scrubbed her conviction records from the state website?
> Yeah, we aren’t quite ready for her type.
> Too funny.
> *Report: Kamala Harris Laying Off Dozens of Campaign Staffers*
> ...


You are so filled with hate.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 31, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are so filled with hate.


Says the worst anti trumpet in SoCal.
The same guy who talks shit on florid, her kids, the Covington kids and unborn black babies.
Wise up.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 31, 2019)

Who here didn’t know libs are racist and sexist?
October 31, 2019
*Kamala campaign death throes as she blames racist and sexist Dem voters*
By Thomas Lifson

Kamala campaign death throes as she blames racist and sexist Dem voters
Kamala Harris’s presidential campaign is collapsing, as she has proven herself to be a phony hypocrite, willing to say anything to pander, and unable to win support from the voters and donors who know her best, those in California.
Politico reports on the signs of impending death for the campaign:
Kamala Harris is dramatically restructuring her campaign by redeploying staffers to Iowa and laying off dozens of aides at her Baltimore headquarters, according to campaign sources and a memo obtained Wednesday by POLITICO, as she struggles to resuscitate her beleaguered presidential bid.
The moves come as Harris is hemorrhaging cash and in danger of lacking the resources to mount a competitive bid against better-funded rivals in Iowa. The overhaul will touch nearly every facet of Harris’ operation, with layoffs or re-deployments coming at headquarters, as well as in New Hampshire, Nevada and her home state of California, a Super Tuesday prize that her advisers once viewed as a big asset.
Harris apparently hopes to save her campaign with a good showing in the Iowa caucuses, but the prospects there are poor for her.
Undergirding Harris' weak fundraising performance and overspending is her increasingly fragile standing in Iowa polls and lack of a standout moment the past four months. In the third quarter, which ended Sept. 30, Harris’ fundraising was flat at $11.8 million. She spent $14.6 million — $2.8 million more than she raised and nearly double what she spent in the prior quarter as she built out her operation. Staffing and payroll taxes, at $3.8 million, accounted for Harris' largest line item. Her campaign also deferred more than $900,000 in debts, an accounting move that inflated her cash-on-hand figure, which stood at $10.5 million.
“It’s an unsustainable path,” said Ami Copeland, former deputy national finance director for Barack Obama’s 2008 campaign. Assessing Harris’ third-quarter fundraising blitz, Copeland added, “If that’s the best you’ll squeeze out bringing all of the assets to bear, it’s looking very dire.”
Harris was the first major candidate to declare, and kicked off her campaign with an impressive mass rally (her side estimated the crowd at 22,000) in Oakland, but she never recovered from Tulsi Gabbard calling her out in a presidential debate for her record of imprisoning young black males as a DA and then attorney general. That tough on crime pose was popular back then, but right now the flavor of the month is decrying “mass incarceration.”

Harris now is starting to blame racism and sexism – among her Democrats – for her poor showing, telling Axios that “electability” is the “elephant in the room” and wondering if America is ready for a woman of color to be commander in chief.





Harris on Axios on HBO
YouTube screen grab​Tucker Carson and his guest Lisa Booth heaped appropriate scorn on this excuse last night:


Kamala campaign death throes as she blames racist and sexist Dem voters
Kamala Harris’s presidential campaign is collapsing, as she has proven herself to be a phony hypocrite, willing to say anything to pander, and unable to win support from the voters and donors who know her best, those in California.
Politico reports on the signs of impending death for the campaign:
Kamala Harris is dramatically restructuring her campaign by redeploying staffers to Iowa and laying off dozens of aides at her Baltimore headquarters, according to campaign sources and a memo obtained Wednesday by POLITICO, as she struggles to resuscitate her beleaguered presidential bid.
The moves come as Harris is hemorrhaging cash and in danger of lacking the resources to mount a competitive bid against better-funded rivals in Iowa. The overhaul will touch nearly every facet of Harris’ operation, with layoffs or re-deployments coming at headquarters, as well as in New Hampshire, Nevada and her home state of California, a Super Tuesday prize that her advisers once viewed as a big asset.

Harris apparently hopes to save her campaign with a good showing in the Iowa caucuses, but the prospects there are poor for her.
Undergirding Harris' weak fundraising performance and overspending is her increasingly fragile standing in Iowa polls and lack of a standout moment the past four months. In the third quarter, which ended Sept. 30, Harris’ fundraising was flat at $11.8 million. She spent $14.6 million — $2.8 million more than she raised and nearly double what she spent in the prior quarter as she built out her operation. Staffing and payroll taxes, at $3.8 million, accounted for Harris' largest line item. Her campaign also deferred more than $900,000 in debts, an accounting move that inflated her cash-on-hand figure, which stood at $10.5 million.
“It’s an unsustainable path,” said Ami Copeland, former deputy national finance director for Barack Obama’s 2008 campaign. Assessing Harris’ third-quarter fundraising blitz, Copeland added, “If that’s the best you’ll squeeze out bringing all of the assets to bear, it’s looking very dire.”
Harris was the first major candidate to declare, and kicked off her campaign with an impressive mass rally (her side estimated the crowd at 22,000) in Oakland, but she never recovered from Tulsi Gabbard calling her out in a presidential debate for her record of imprisoning young black males as a DA and then attorney general. That tough on crime pose was popular back then, but right now the flavor of the month is decrying “mass incarceration.”

Harris now is starting to blame racism and sexism – among her Democrats – for her poor showing, telling Axios that “electability” is the “elephant in the room” and wondering if America is ready for a woman of color to be commander in chief.





Harris on Axios on HBO
YouTube screen grab​Tucker Carson and his guest Lisa Booth heaped appropriate scorn on this excuse last night:




Read more: https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2019/10/kamala_campaign_death_throes_as_she_blames_racist_and_sexist_dem_voters.html#ixzz63vuf5vCF
Follow us: @AmericanThinker on Twitter | AmericanThinker on Facebook


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 31, 2019)

*Nolte: Michelle Obama Condemns ‘White Flight’ After Purchasing Home in Martha’s Vineyard*





Gerardo Mora/Getty ImagesJOHN NOLTE31 Oct 20195,536
5:28
*Former first lady Michelle Obama condemned white people for fleeing minority neighborhoods just weeks after she and her husband purchased a $15 million estate in Martha’s Vineyard.*
Martha’s Vineyard is 95 percent white and just two percent black.

Martha’s Vineyard is almost as white as an Elizabeth Warren rally.

Martha’s Vineyard is whiter than my subdivision here in rural North Carolina.
Martha’s Vineyard is whiter than MSNBC.
During a Tuesday appearance at the Obama Foundation Summit in Chicago, she said, “But unbeknownst to us, we grew up in the period — as I write — called ‘white flight.’ That as families like ours, upstanding families like ours … As we moved in, white folks moved out because they were afraid of what our families represented.”

“And I always stop there when I talk about this out in the world because, you know, I want to remind white folks that y’all were running from us.” She went on, “This family with all the values that you’ve read about. You were running from us. And you’re still running, because we’re no different than the immigrant families that are moving in … the families that are coming from other places to try to do better.”

Did I mention that Michelle and Barry just purchased a $15 million estate in Martha’s Vineyard, which is 95 percent white?
Oh, and did I mention the Obamas own a second home, an $8 million mansion, in the exclusive DC neighborhood of Kalorama, which is 80 percent white and just four percent black.
Oh, and did I mention the Obamas have a third home, a $5.3 million mansion, in Rancho Mirage, California, which is 89 percent white and just 2.6 percent black.

Oh, sure, the Obamas still own their Chicago home in Hyde Park, which is at least 26 percent black. But you would think they could do better than 26 percent!
I like Michelle Obama. I have always liked Michelle Obama. I’ve never said an unkind word about her, quite the opposite, and while I find her politics ignorant, she was a terrific first lady.
But this is nuts…
Not only is she attacking white people for seeking a better standard of living, which I can assure you (as I will explain below) has little to do with racism, she is also attacking whites after she herself “fled” to 95 percent white Martha’s Vineyard (I will never stop repeating this point) and two other homes in areas where the black population is less than 5 percent.
Worse still, she is putting white people in a position where they can never win, where they are damned if they do or don’t, where they are always and forever racist.

If white people move out of a black neighborhood, they’re racists engaging in white flight.
But…
And this is important…
If white people move into a minority neighborhood, they are also racists for either engaging in gentrification — which is just another form of cultural genocide, donchaknow — or cultural appropriation.
Now I’m going to tell you a little something about white flight, from my own  experience…
Because I was poor, back in the mid-eighties, I lived in the inner-city of Milwaukee for two years. My wife and I did not flee (my wife is not white, by the way) because of “icky minorities” (did I mention my wife is not white?), we fled because it was not safe to live there. It was never safe. Over those two years, we had been mugged, robbed, and had our car stolen. That’s why we left.

And when we fled, it was to a community that was still not as white as *ahem* Martha’s Vineyard.
In 2002, my wife and I moved to California for nine years and lived in an East Los Angeles neighborhood that was just four percent white. For nearly a decade, I was outnumbered 96-4 and never gave it a thought because I was not outnumbered. A darker skin tone, an accent, and different religious traditions did not make my neighbors any less American than me, and when I am among Americans I am among my own. We left because predominantly white leftists are destroying California.
Then there’s my poor dad…
He moved to the Northside of Milwaukee in 1980, and spent decades, a lot of money, and a ton of sweat, remodeling his home, building a garage, and paying that home off. He intended to retire there. And yes, there were black people in his neighborhood when he moved in, and for most of his adult life he worked in predominantly black institutions. He never intended to move, and held on for as long as he could… He didn’t flee because of black people. He was not forced to start all over at age 67 because he suddenly decided he didn’t like blacks. He left because he was robbed, because gangs started tagging his house and garage, because it was no longer safe to live there.
You know…
If we’re going to shame people for such things, what does it say to black people when other black people, especially the first black president and his family, reject them? What the hell kind of message is this to send to black Americans, especially when the Obamas can afford the security to live safely in any neighborhood they choose?
And if the Obamas wanted to live in Southern California, why choose Rancho Mirage over Ladera Heights, the Black Beverly Hills, a predominantly black neighborhood as swank as any in America?

Shame on Michelle and Barack Obama. They have the money and profile to make an important statement on this issue, but they obviously prefer to live in overwhelmingly white neighborhoods.


----------



## espola (Oct 31, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Nolte: Michelle Obama Condemns ‘White Flight’ After Purchasing Home in Martha’s Vineyard*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is Obama running in 2020?  Or Michelle, maybe?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 1, 2019)

espola said:


> Is Obama running in 2020?  Or Michelle, maybe?


Don’t know, just showing how they hate blacks just as much as whites.


----------



## espola (Nov 1, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Don’t know, just showing how they hate blacks just as much as whites.


Sucker.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 1, 2019)

espola said:


> Is Obama running in 2020?  Or Michelle, maybe?


Yes and Yes.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 1, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Says the worst anti trumpet in SoCal.
> The same guy who talks shit on florid, her kids, the Covington kids and unborn black babies.
> Wise up.


Poor Huspola.  Itʻs not his fault.  He tries so hard to sound intelligent.  And yet all we read is eloquent ignorance.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 1, 2019)

espola said:


> Sucker.


He's a real Chip Diller.


----------



## nononono (Nov 1, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are so filled with hate.


*You are blind as a bat.........
He spoke the TRUTH..........
Don't you EVER do any research....?*


whore
/hôr/
Learn to pronounce
_noun_
derogatory
noun: *whore*; plural noun: *whores*

a prostitute.
h
Similar:
prostitute
promiscuous woman
sex worker
call girl
fille de joie
demimondaine
pro
moll
brass nail
tom
woman on the game
working girl
floozie
hooker
hustler
model
escort
masseuse
grande horizontale
tart
streetwalker
woman of the streets
lady/woman of the night
scarlet woman
fallen woman
woman of easy virtue
cocotte
loose woman
courtesan
strumpet
harlot
trollop
wanton
woman of ill repute
lady of pleasure
Cyprian
doxy
drab
quean
trull
wench
derogatory
slut
ho
scrubber
slapper
slag
tramp
roundheel
puta​
*A. a woman who has many casual sexual encounters or relationships.*
*B. a person who is regarded as willing to do anything to get a particular thing.*
"she's a shameless publicity whore"

_verb_
verb: *whore*; 3rd person present: *whores*; past tense: *whored*; past participle: *whored*; gerund or present participle: *whoring*
(of a woman) work as a prostitute.


*There's a little starter kit ...just for YOU Rat.
Pick A or B....doesn't matter.*


----------



## Multi Sport (Nov 1, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 2, 2019)

Beto


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 2, 2019)

Kamala


----------



## Multi Sport (Nov 4, 2019)

This recession is getting crazy... wait. The DOW isn't cooperating.


----------



## nononono (Nov 4, 2019)

*" Who is Eric Ciaramella "...?






*


----------



## Multi Sport (Nov 5, 2019)

"But it gets worse," he continued. "The New York Times conducted an extensive poll of battleground states, those states that will have a big say in deciding next year's winner... And the Times concluded, 'The president's advantage in the Electoral College... remains intact or has even grown.'"
"No wonder the Democrats are now pushing impeachment," concluded Varney. "There is only a year to go to the election and they're losing on policy, losing on prosperity and their socialist front-runners are being attacked by their own side."


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 5, 2019)

The larger the turnout the better it is for democracy and Democrats.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 5, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The larger the turnout the better it is for democracy and Democrats.


2016 re-post.


----------



## espola (Nov 5, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> 2016 re-post.


Democrats lost several states in which the voting population went down in 2016 compared to 2012.


----------



## messy (Nov 5, 2019)

Dem governor of Kentucky.


----------



## messy (Nov 5, 2019)

Dems win state senate in Virginia


----------



## nononono (Nov 5, 2019)

messy said:


> Dem governor of Kentucky.



*A recount is now in order..........Democrats CHEAT !

You can't have both Houses in Kentucky go full Republican 
and the Gov race go down to the wire like Orange County....

No F'n way is that possible without cheating...
He was unpopular with the Teachers Unions because he
exposed the MASSIVE corruption involved in the State.
The same exact reason they want TRUMP out as POTUS...
He has exposed the MASSIVE corruption....

I say this one ain't over by a log shot !*


----------



## nononono (Nov 5, 2019)

messy said:


> Dems win state senate in Virginia


*The DEMOCRATIC Governor Ralph Northam wears Blackface....yet they keep the shit bag.*
*The DEMOCRATIC Lt Governor Justin Fairfax is accused Rape/Assault........yet they keep the shit bag 
The DEMOCRATIC Attorney General Mark Herring admits to wearing Blackface also.......yet they keep the shit bag.

The Democrats stole the Senate in Virginia as far as I'm concerned and it shows how stupid and*
*corrupt Politics is in this Country..........

" Messy " you can revel in this turd bowl win, but I hold out Hope that America wakes up
and realizes what they are up against with Crooked Filthy DEMOCRATS at the helm of
local and State Politics.....

You can put Lipstick on a PIG, but it's still a PIG....Ya " Messy " PIG....*


----------



## espola (Nov 5, 2019)

messy said:


> Dem governor of Kentucky.


"You can't let this happen to me!"  -- t yesterday.


----------



## nononono (Nov 5, 2019)

espola said:


> "You can't let this happen to me!"  -- t yesterday.



*Well they did.....and YOU can suck Balls old man.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 5, 2019)

espola said:


> Democrats lost several states in which the voting population went down in 2016 compared to 2012.


Brilliant, I bet you read that somewhere.


----------



## messy (Nov 6, 2019)

Republican wins for governor of Mississippi!


----------



## nononono (Nov 6, 2019)

messy said:


> Republican wins for governor of Mississippi!



*And " Eric " is curled up in a basement .....somewhere..!*


----------



## Multi Sport (Nov 6, 2019)

Something historical happened in Kentucky last night... something about a Black Republican? Not seeing much about this on CNN or MSNBC, kinda glossing over it....


----------



## nononono (Nov 6, 2019)

*It was over shadowed by Democratic Voter Fraud ........*


----------



## Multi Sport (Nov 6, 2019)

Please, please... hrc, through your hat into the race.










						Project Veritas: ABC's Amy Robach Frustrated On Hot Mic That Network Quashed Jeffrey Epstein Story
					

In this footage leaked to "Project Veritas" by someone at ABC News, "Good Morning America" co-anchor Amy Robach can be seen talking to a producer on a "hot mic" about how frustrated she was that the network refused to air an interview she did with one of Jeffrey Epstein's alleged victims more...




					www.realclearpolitics.com


----------



## Multi Sport (Nov 6, 2019)

messy said:


> Dems win state senate in Virginia


Sorry to rain on your parade... but


Kentucky saw a historic win when Daniel Cameron was elected attorney general. He was the first African-American individually elected statewide in Kentucky, and the first Republican to hold the office in over 70 years. He was one of five statewide Republican candidates to bring home a victory Tuesday night.
The race getting the most attention – Kentucky’s gubernatorial election – is still too close to call. Republican Gov. Matt Bevin said there were “significant irregularities” and called for a recanvass after results showed him about 5,000 votes behind Democrat Andy Beshear. The recanvass will be conducted Nov. 14.
President Trump helped Bevin close a 17-point gap, thanks to a rally in Lexington that drew thousands.
Despite this close race, President Trump – who won Kentucky by 30 points in 2016 – and Republicans stand very well-positioned to win handily in the state next year.
Statewide in Mississippi, Republicans swept all seven statewide offices. President Trump’s rally in Tupelo helped close the gap in the governor’s race, lifting Tate Reeves to a well-deserved victory.
Lynn Fitch made history when she was elected Mississippi’s first female attorney general and the first Republican to hold the position in over 150 years – an incredible feat for a trailblazing candidate.
New Jersey’s elections proved historic as well. Republican Mike Testa flipped a state Senate seat that had been held by Democrats since 2008. The state also added three new Republican legislative seats, the largest pick-up for Republicans since 1991.
Trump Victory was on the ground in Auburn, Maine to help get out the vote for Mayor Jason Levesque, and our efforts paid off as Levesque won a second term.
In Washington state, Republican mayoral candidate Nadine Woodward defeated Ben Stuckart in the liberal stronghold of Spokane.
In Keene, N.H. – a city that favored Hillary Clinton 62 percent to 30 percent over Donald  Trump in 2016 – Republican George Hansel defeated Democrat Mitchell Greenwald.
And in Ohio, Republicans won all over the state, including municipal races in traditional Democratic strongholds like Erie, Lorain, Ottawa and Cuyahoga Counties.
Republicans in Pennsylvania won two county commissioner seats in Berks County, including electing the first Latino commissioner, Michael Rivera. They also carried county commissioner seats throughout the state and picked up a seat on the Pennsylvania Superior Court, electing a candidate endorsed by President Trump.


----------



## Multi Sport (Nov 7, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Please, please... hrc, through your hat into the race.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dang Messy... did you hang up your grammar Nazi hat?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 9, 2019)

As the WaPo Ponders If Republicans Will Ever Accept Election Results Again, Democrat History Ponders Whether They are Insane
Posted at 11:03 am on November 09, 2019 by Bonchie
Share

Tweet





_FILE- In this May 4, 2018, file photo, Kentucky Gov. Matt Bevin watches a race before the 144th running of the Kentucky Oaks horse race at Churchill Downs in Louisville, Ky.
(AP Photo/John Minchillo, File)_
I’m really starting to wonder whether the media are this purposely self-aware, of if they’ve gotten high on their own supply for so long that they don’t even see it anymore.
Last Tuesday, we had elections across the country, including a race for governor in Kentucky. That race led to the Democrat winning by some 0.4% and only 5,000 votes. This was actually somewhat surprising, as Matt Bevin was incredibly unpopular. The rest of the GOP ticket in the state went on to victory at every other statewide office, including a decisive win for Daniel Cameron, the states first Republican AG in 70 years and the first African-American one in their history.

Regardless, Bevin’s loss was always going to be what was focused on because it gave rise to the narrative that Donald Trump is in trouble. When Bevin refused to concede immediately due to the narrow margin, we quickly got articles pushed out like this.


----------



## messy (Nov 9, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> As the WaPo Ponders If Republicans Will Ever Accept Election Results Again, Democrat History Ponders Whether They are Insane
> Posted at 11:03 am on November 09, 2019 by Bonchie
> Share
> 
> ...


We will see if the articles are accurate about KY.
Remember that Trump is the only candidate in our lifetime to suggest that he might not accept the election results if he had lost.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 9, 2019)

Elizabeth Warren: Black Trans Women are the Backbone of our Democracy
Posted at 8:00 pm on November 09, 2019 by Elizabeth Vaughn
Share

Tweet





Sen. Elizabeth Warren, D-Mass., winks as she jokes with other senators on the Senate Banking Committee ahead of a hearing on the nomination of Marvin Goodfriend to be a member of the Federal Reserve Board of Governors, Tuesday, Jan. 23, 2018, on Capitol Hill in Washington. (AP Photo/Jacquelyn Martin)






In case any of you are unfamiliar with this group, Black Womxn is “an organizing collective of leaders, activists, artists, writers, and political strategists from across the country in the fight for Black Liberation. The last presidential election laid bare what many Black women, gender non-conforming,  and non-binary, and queer folk know deeply; that this nation embraces white supremacy and its evils, even at the expense of itself.”
Anyway, this organization has just given their endorsement to Sen. Elizabeth Warren. Which is very nice for Elizabeth and certainly she has to express her gratitude for their vote of confidence. But she took it a little too far.



Elizabeth Warren tweeted her thanks.


> Thank you, @BlackWomxnFor! Black trans and cis women, gender-nonconforming, and nonbinary people are the backbone of our democracy and I don’t take this endorsement lightly. I’m committed to fighting alongside you for the big, structural change our country needs.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 11, 2019)

Blacks don’t like gay people, especially gays that bash the worst president evah.








						WATCH: Mayor Pete DID Cite Barack Obama By Name While Discussing 'Failures' That Led to Trump
					

Despite recent confusion over whether 2020 Democratic presidential candidate Pete Buttigieg did blame former President Barack Obama for the rise of President Donald Trump in an interview with LA Times reporter Evan Halper, another video interview with NBC News' John Heilemann shows that he did...




					www.mediaite.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 11, 2019)

Stop and frisk.


----------



## messy (Nov 12, 2019)

Comedy legend John Cleese said there may be no point in trying to argue with Fox News viewers who support President Donald Trump. 
″[T]he people who support him are basically so ignorant because they only ever get news from Fox News,” the Monty Python alum told The Daily Beast. “I don’t know what you say to people like that.”


----------



## messy (Nov 12, 2019)

Senate Majority Leader Mitch McConnell (R-Ky.) said Monday he was “sorry” the governor of his home state lost his reelection bid to a Democrat last week, but suggested it was time to move on and accept the results.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 12, 2019)

messy said:


> Senate Majority Leader Mitch McConnell (R-Ky.) said Monday he was “sorry” the governor of his home state lost his reelection bid to a Democrat last week, but suggested it was time to move on and accept the results.


No meddlers, no whistleblowers?  Why wouldn’t they?


----------



## nononono (Nov 12, 2019)

messy said:


> We will see if the articles are accurate about KY.
> Remember that Trump is the only candidate in our lifetime to suggest that he might not accept the election results if he had lost.



*THAT'S A LIE !*


----------



## messy (Nov 12, 2019)

She knows her home when she finds it...

A senior Trump administration official has embellished her résumé with misleading claims about her professional background — even creating a fake Time magazine cover with her face on it — raising questions about her qualifications to hold a top position at the State Department.

 Mina Chang, the deputy assistant secretary in the State Department's Bureau of Conflict and Stability Operations, has inflated her educational achievements — like claiming, falsely, to be a Harvard grad — and exaggerated the scope of her nonprofit's work.



Whatever her qualifications, Chang had a key connection in the Trump administration. Brian Bulatao, a top figure in the State Department and longtime friend of Secretary of State Mike Pompeo, attended a fundraiser for her nonprofit in Dallas and once donated $5,500 to her charity, according to a former colleague of Chang's.

Chang, who assumed her post in April, also invented a role on a U.N. panel, claimed she had addressed both the Democratic and Republican national conventions, and implied she had testified before Congress.


----------



## messy (Nov 12, 2019)

nononono said:


> *THAT'S A LIE !*


What is?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 12, 2019)

messy said:


> Comedy legend John Cleese said there may be no point in trying to argue with Fox News viewers who support President Donald Trump.
> ″[T]he people who support him are basically so ignorant because they only ever get news from Fox News,” the Monty Python alum told The Daily Beast. “I don’t know what you say to people like that.”


Pussies like that are why we are where we are.
Don’t be a pussy messy.


----------



## messy (Nov 12, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Pussies like that are why we are where we are.
> Don’t be a pussy messy.


Better that than the other way around.


----------



## nononono (Nov 12, 2019)

messy said:


> What is?


*" What Hell ".... Pay attention cubical boy.....*


----------



## nononono (Nov 12, 2019)

messy said:


> Better that than the other way around.


*Either way it's " Split " ....you're a pussy all around.*


----------



## messy (Nov 12, 2019)

nononono said:


> *" What Hell ".... Pay attention cubical boy.....*


Cat got your tongue, doofus? I asked what is a lie.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 12, 2019)

messy said:


> Better that than the other way around.


Pretty funny.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 13, 2019)

messy said:


> Comedy legend John Cleese said there may be no point in trying to argue with Fox News viewers who support President Donald Trump.
> ″[T]he people who support him are basically so ignorant because they only ever get news from Fox News,” the Monty Python alum told The Daily Beast. “I don’t know what you say to people like that.”


Spot on, faux viewers always look amazed when told what is actually happening in the real world and wonder where that info comes from. Cuz they have never heard such things before and believe the most outlandish insanity. Anyone with any commonsense sees through the propaganda they are fed . . . but not them, they lack the wherewithal.


----------



## nononono (Nov 13, 2019)

messy said:


> Cat got your tongue, doofus? I asked what is a lie.


*Well.....shall we start with your " Original " post upon 
entering this forum.....*


----------



## messy (Nov 13, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Well.....shall we start with your " Original " post upon
> entering this forum.....*


So that's what you meant?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 13, 2019)

Powell: U.S. debt is 'on unsustainable path,' crimping ability to respond to recession
					

Fed chief Powell tells Congress federal debt is on 'unsustainable path,' limiting ability to support economy in a downturn



					www.usatoday.com


----------



## messy (Nov 17, 2019)

I been tellin y’all about Mayor Pete, haven’t I?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 17, 2019)

messy said:


> I been tellin y’all about Mayor Pete, haven’t I?


USA is not ready for a queer.
Black people don’t like queers and you people can’t win without that vote.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 17, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Powell: U.S. debt is 'on unsustainable path,' crimping ability to respond to recession
> 
> 
> Fed chief Powell tells Congress federal debt is on 'unsustainable path,' limiting ability to support economy in a downturn
> ...


Lol!  Ever wonder what 6 years of QE and a near doubling of the national debt can do to your economy?  Welcome to the party Alice.


----------



## Multi Sport (Nov 17, 2019)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 18, 2019)

NOVEMBER 18TH, 2019*New Scandal Involving Black Community Hits Buttigieg Campaign*
By  Ryan Saavedra
DailyWire.com





Facebook
Twitter
Mail
Far-left Democrat presidential candidate Pete Buttigieg is facing a new scandal involving the black community after reports surfaced over the weekend that indicated Buttigieg falsely claimed to have endorsements for his plan to reach out to the black community, used a stock photo from Africa to depict African-Americans, and falsely claimed that the plan had support from hundreds of black voters who were actually white.

Buttigieg has struggled to gain support among black voters because of how poorly the community fared under his leadership as the mayor of South Bend, Indiana, and over how he handled an officer-involved shooting of a black man.
In July, he released his campaign’s chief piece of policy outreach to black voters, called “The Douglass Plan: A Comprehensive Investment in the Empowerment of Black America.” The plan covers everything from criminal justice reform to public health care, education, and beyond. It proposes using federal contracting rules to increase the amount of contracts going to minority- and women-owned firms to 25 percent, and offers student loan deferment and forgiveness to Pell Grant recipients who go on to start businesses that employ at least three people.

Buttigieg’s campaign began promoting a list of 400 black South Carolina voters that it claimed supported his plan, but it turned out that nearly half of the list was white.


----------



## nononono (Nov 18, 2019)

messy said:


> So that's what you meant?


*Yep.....yur " bearer " has confirmed you are one....





*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 18, 2019)

Watch President Swalwell, too funny.








						WATCH: Eric Swalwell Denies Farting On Live Television. Here’s The Video Clip. | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com


----------



## nononono (Nov 19, 2019)

*Swallwell is from the Heart of Poop City Area......Farts precede the Schiff...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 21, 2019)

BLOG

HEADLINES





*Oh my: Hunter Biden firm got $130 million in bailout loans during dad’s VP term? *
ED MORRISSEY  Posted at 3:21 pm on November 21, 2019 
If nothing else, this will remind everyone of the risks associated with government bailouts. In principle, they sound like a good idea in a time of crisis. In practice, however, the incentives to use them as slush funds for the well-connected are _just too darned tasty_ to pass up. Case in point — Hunter Biden’s profit off of a bailout program his father was heavily promoting, as the Washington Examiner reported this morning.
ADVERTISEMENT

The Cayman Islands tax dodge is just the icing on the swampy cake:



> An investment firm linked to Hunter Biden received over $130 million in federal bailout loans while his father Joe Biden was vice president and routed profits through a subsidiary in the Cayman Islands, according to federal banking and corporate records reviewed by the Washington Examiner.
> 
> Financial experts said the offshore corporate structure could have been used to shield earnings from United States taxes.
> Rosemont Capital, an investment firm at the center of Hunter Biden’s much-scrutinized financial network, was one of the companies approved to participate in the 2009 federal loan program known as the Term Asset-Backed Securities Loan Facility, or TALF.


_Hoo boy_. This has everything a scandal needs except for the sex. _Oh, wait …_
TALF was the follow-on to the more well-known Troubled Assets Relief Program (TARP), a program launched by Treasury Secretary Henry Paulson. While TARP aimed to stabilize the overall banking and finance sectors in regard to mortgages, TARF ostensibly targeted the consumer-lending markets by indemnifying the purchase of collapsed bonds. Paulson started TARF in late November 2008 with a reserve of $200 billion in government-guaranteed loans to investors willing to put up some of their own cash to deal with the bad assets in consumer credit lending.
It only got to spend $43 billion, however, because Congress started getting suspicious of just how those loan decisions were made. Eight years ago, Matt Taibbi reported for Rolling Stone on $220 million that went to spouses of well-connected Wall Street investors, which was emblematic of suspicions about the crony-capitalism operation of TARF.
ADVERTISEMENT

“This is what welfare for the rich looks like,” Taibbi wrote at the time:


> But if you want to get a true sense of what the “shadow budget” is all about, all you have to do is look closely at the taxpayer money handed over to a single company that goes by a seemingly innocuous name: Waterfall TALF Opportunity. At first glance, Waterfall’s haul doesn’t seem all that huge — just nine loans totaling some $220 million, made through a Fed bailout program. That doesn’t seem like a whole lot, considering that Goldman Sachs alone received roughly $800 billion in loans from the Fed. But upon closer inspection, Waterfall TALF Opportunity boasts a couple of interesting names among its chief investors: Christy Mack and Susan Karches.
> Christy is the wife of John Mack, the chairman of Morgan Stanley. Susan is the widow of Peter Karches, a close friend of the Macks who served as president of Morgan Stanley’s investment-banking division. Neither woman appears to have any serious history in business, apart from a few philanthropic experiences. Yet the Federal Reserve handed them both low-interest loans of nearly a quarter of a billion dollars through a complicated bailout program that virtually guaranteed them millions in risk-free income.
> The technical name of the program that Mack and Karches took advantage of is TALF, short for Term Asset-Backed Securities Loan Facility. But the federal aid they received actually falls under a broader category of bailout initiatives, designed and perfected by Federal Reserve chief Ben Bernanke and Treasury Secretary Timothy Geithner, called “giving already stinking rich people gobs of money for no f***ing reason at all.” If you want to learn how the shadow budget works, follow along. This is what welfare for the rich looks like. …
> A key aspect of TALF is that the Fed doles out the money through what are known as non-recourse loans. Essentially, this means that if you don’t pay the Fed back, it’s no big deal. The mechanism works like this: Hedge Fund Goon borrows, say, $100 million from the Fed to buy crappy loans, which are then transferred to the Fed as collateral. If Hedge Fund Goon decides not to repay that $100 million, the Fed simply keeps its pile of crappy securities and calls everything even.
> This is the deal of a lifetime. Think about it: You borrow millions, buy a bunch of crap securities and stash them on the Fed’s books. If the securities lose money, you leave them on the Fed’s lap and the public eats the loss. But if they make money, you take them back, cash them in and repay the funds you borrowed from the Fed. “Remember that crazy guy in the commercials who ran around covered in dollar bills shouting, ‘The government is giving out free money!’ ” says Black. “As crazy as he was, this is making it real.”


It’s also what welfare for the politically connected in Washington looks like. At the same time TARF was making Mack and Karches even more rich than ever, Hunter Biden was bellying up to the same government trough:


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 22, 2019)

*MSNBC Democrat Debate Garners Lowest Ratings to Date*





Joe Raedle/Getty ImagesKYLE MORRIS21 Nov 2019298
1:12
*Wednesday night’s Democrat debate hosted by MSNBC garnered the lowest ratings out of the five other debates this year, according to early Nielsen numbers.*
On Thursday, Nielsen reported that the debate, which was held in Atlanta, Georgia, had more than 6.5 million viewers. That figure also included the 1.6 million in the popular 25-54 demographic.
The October 15th debate hosted by CNN received an estimated 8.5 million viewers with 2.4 million in the targeted 25-54 demographic.


CNN’s Democrat primary debates in August, which took place on two separate nights, attracted 8.7 million and 10.7 million viewers respectively.

The most-watched Democrat debate came in June, when an estimated 18 million overall viewers tuned in to see the candidates debate for the first time. Hosted by NBC, the two-day event received five million viewers in the target demographic.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 22, 2019)

November 22, 2019*British press drops bombshell story on Hunter Biden’s sexcapades*By Peter Barry Chowka

A new story about Hunter Biden with details almost completely unreported in the U.S. media sheds additional unfavorable blinding light on former Vice President Joe Biden’s son. On November 20, the Daily Mail of London dropped an article “Hunter Biden, 49, IS the father of Arkansas woman's child, paternity test confirms” [emphasis original]. The revelation suggested by the title is but the tip of an emerging, large iceberg of tawdry and salacious news about Biden the younger.





Hunter Biden July 3, 2013 at a Center for Strategic and International Studies Panel
Source: Creative Commons license
The opening paragraphs in the story are bad enough:


> Hunter Biden is the father of an Arkansas woman's child, DNA testing has shown, according to court records obtained by DailyMail.com.
> Lunden Roberts, 28, has been demanding since May for Hunter, 49, to take a test to prove he is the father of her baby, despite his continued denials that he wasn't.
> Court papers filed in Independence County on Wednesday state: 'The DNA testing has established with scientific certainty that [Hunter] is the father of the plaintiff's child.'
> Hunter is not expected to challenge the results, according to legal documents.


The article then goes on to review the seldom-reported recent personal history of Hunter Biden since, according to the Daily Mail, he “was discharged from the US Naval Reserve in 2014, less than a year after being commissioned, after testing positive for cocaine and then his name, address and email were included when the cheating website Ashley Madison suffered a security breach in 2015.” For example, duly noted is the fact that Biden separated from his wife of 22 years, Kathleen Buhle Biden – the mother of the couple’s three children – in October 2015. Within 17 months he was reported to be “dating” his sister-in-law Hallie Biden, the widow of Hunter’s older brother Beau who died of cancer in April 2015.
Kathleen Biden, in her subsequent divorce from her husband, according to the Daily Mail, claimed:


> …he [Hunter Biden] had spent “extravagantly on his own interests (including drugs, alcohol, prostitutes, strip clubs and gifts for women with whom he has sexual relations), while leaving the family with no funds to pay legitimate bills.”


The plot thickens as the Daily Mail reports a more recent update about Hunter Biden, which – considering the extensive reporting about him as part of the Ukraine scandal – is news to almost everyone:


> Biden, an attorney with offices in Washington, D.C., split with Hallie earlier this year and on May 16 he married 32-year-old South African Melissa Cohen, whom he had only known for ten days. She had been living with a boyfriend up until April.
> He would have been dating his sister-in-law [Hallie] when [Lunden] Roberts [the 29-year old woman who claims Hunter Biden is the father of her 15 month old child] got pregnant in late 2017.


As is often the case in its articles, the Daily Mail story is replete with photographs that help to advance the narrative. The article is highly recommended.
Of particular note is the article’s sidebar titled “A Timeline of Hunter Biden’s Relationships:”


> May 2015: Beau Biden dies of brain cancer
> October 2015: Hunter and his wife Kathleen separate formally
> March 2017: Hunter and Beau’s widow, Hallie, confirm they are dating
> April 2017: Hunter and Kathleen’s divorce is finalized
> ...


[Note: The Daily Mail reported earlier in the same article that the courtship of Hunter Biden and Melissa Cohen lasted ten days. In a puff piece report on ABC News's late night program Nightline on October 17, Biden said the two lovebirds knew each other for only six days before they were married.]
Once again, a U.S.-based story with implications for domestic politics that deserves reporting here is largely ignored by American mainstream media and is scooped instead by the British press.
Fox News followed up – or tried to – yesterday. As a news release emailed to journalists by Fox News Media Relations on Thursday afternoon noted:


> FOX News Channel (FNC) correspondent Peter Doocy spoke to 2020 Democratic presidential candidate and former Vice President Joe Biden during a press gaggle today in Atlanta, Georgia. During the exchange, Doocy asked the former Vice President about a court filing involving his son in Arkansas.
> Peter Doocy: “Mr. Vice President I’m wondering if you have a comment on this report and court filing out of Arkansas that your son Hunter just made you a Grandfather again.”
> Former Vice President and 2020 presidential candidate Joe Biden: “No that’s a private matter, I have no comment. But only you would ask that. You're a good man, you’re a good man. Classy”


The transcript does not convey Biden’s sarcasm in responding to Doocy’s question, which is evident in the video clip of the exchange provided by Fox News.
In addition to Fox News, in the wake of Wednesday’s Daily Mail article a limited number of U.S. Internet media have started to pay some attention to the story of Hunter Biden’s “baby mama.”
Last month, the Arkansas Democrat-Gazette reported on Roberts’s legal filings in a story on October 22 “Hunter Biden willing to take DNA test in Arkansas paternity case, document shows,” but this development was not reported much in national media. Since Roberts is a resident of Arkansas, the Democrat-Gazette was one of the first local media to report the story.


> Roberts’ paternity suit, filed May 28, alleges that she and Hunter Biden “were in a relationship” and that “Baby Doe” was born in August 2018 “as a result of that relationship.”
> According to a July 1 article in _The New Yorker_, Hunter Biden has denied “having sexual relations” with Roberts.


With Hunter Biden’s name being mentioned as someone who Republicans would like to subpoena as a witness in the presumed upcoming impeachment trial of President Trump in the U.S. Senate, it will be interesting to see if there is much additional reporting about him.
_Peter Barry Chowka writes about politics, media, popular culture, and health care for American Thinker and other publications.  Peter's website is __http://peter.media__.  His new YouTube channel __is here__. Follow Peter on Twitter at __@pchowka__._
A new story about Hunter Biden with details almost completely unreported in the U.S. media sheds additional unfavorable blinding light on former Vice President Joe Biden’s son. On November 20, the Daily Mail of London dropped an article “Hunter Biden, 49, IS the father of Arkansas woman's child, paternity test confirms” [emphasis original]. The revelation suggested by the title is but the tip of an emerging, large iceberg of tawdry and salacious news about Biden the younger.
The opening paragraphs in the story are bad enough:


> Hunter Biden is the father of an Arkansas woman's child, DNA testing has shown, according to court records obtained by DailyMail.com.
> Lunden Roberts, 28, has been demanding since May for Hunter, 49, to take a test to prove he is the father of her baby, despite his continued denials that he wasn't.
> Court papers filed in Independence County on Wednesday state: 'The DNA testing has established with scientific certainty that [Hunter] is the father of the plaintiff's child.'
> Hunter is not expected to challenge the results, according to legal documents.


----------



## nononono (Nov 23, 2019)

*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS

ASK ADAM.....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 23, 2019)

nononono said:


> *DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS
> 
> ASK ADAM.....*


Sometimes I see one of your posts and just start shaking my head and smiling. You take your lunacy all so seriously. Trump is a self serving criminal, period, end of story . . . and you are a loon.


----------



## nononono (Nov 23, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Sometimes I see one of your posts and just start shaking my head and smiling. You take your lunacy all so seriously. Trump is a self serving criminal, period, end of story . . . and you are a loon.


*I know the TRUTH...*
*You bathe yourself in FILTHY LIBERAL LIES....
Big difference Loony Toon...Now go on and suck today's NYT teet some more...*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 25, 2019)

*Happy Thanksgiving

The Common Property Approach*

The first few years of the settlement were fraught with hardship and hunger. Four centuries later, they also provide us with one of history’s most decisive verdicts on the critical importance of private property. We should never forget that the Plymouth colony was headed straight for oblivion under a communal, socialist plan but saved itself when it embraced something very different.

In the diary of the colony’s first governor, William Bradford, we can read about the settlers' initial arrangement: Land was held in common. Crops were brought to a common storehouse and distributed equally. For two years, every person had to work for everybody else (the community), not for themselves as individuals or families. Did they live happily ever after in this socialist utopia?

Hardly. The “common property” approach killed off about half the settlers. Governor Bradford recorded in his diary that everybody was happy to claim their equal share of production, but production only shrank. Slackers showed up late for work in the fields, and the hard workers resented it. It’s called “human nature.”

The disincentives of the socialist scheme bred impoverishment and conflict until, facing starvation and extinction, Bradford altered the system. He divided common property into private plots, and the new owners could produce what they wanted and then keep or trade it freely.
Communal socialist failure was transformed into private property/capitalist success, something that’s happened so often historically it’s almost monotonous. The “people over profits” mentality produced fewer people until profit—earned as a result of one’s care for his own property and his desire for improvement—saved the people.

*Socialism Destroys*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 26, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> *Happy Thanksgiving
> 
> The Common Property Approach*
> 
> ...


I wasn't planning on voting for any socialist nor any anti-free market, pro-putin, isolationist.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 26, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I wasn't planning on voting for any socialist nor any anti-free market, pro-putin, isolationist.


I love your nominees.  Past and present.  Who's isolationist?  And what does that mean?


----------



## nononono (Nov 26, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I wasn't planning on voting for any socialist nor any anti-free market, pro-putin, isolationist.


*Based on your POSITION you present here daily YOU will NOT be
voting anytime soon....!*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 27, 2019)

Tulsi Gabbard: Dems ‘Disrespecting And Dismissing’ Americans By Avoiding Fox News | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 27, 2019)

SHAPIRO: Pete Buttigieg’s Big Mistake: Telling The Truth | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com


----------



## nononono (Nov 27, 2019)

*I wouldn't let this guy near a homeless dog, let alone any woman.





*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 1, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Tulsi Gabbard: Dems ‘Disrespecting And Dismissing’ Americans By Avoiding Fox News | The Daily Wire
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*“I was attacked on the debate stage for going on Fox News. How do you think you’re going to lead this country, all Americans, if you’re completely, not only shutting out and not willing to talk to half the country that watches Fox News, but you’re in fact disrespecting and dismissing them just because they may disagree with you, or they watch a different news channel,” she continued. “I think that’s the bigger issue here.”

The Democratic Party’s hatred for Fox News runs so deep that the Democratic National Committee has refused to have the channel moderate a debate for the presidential primary, which followed Sen. Elizabeth Warren’s (D-MA) earlier pledge to blacklist the network. Even the far-left hosts on “The View” expressed dismay over the candidate’s unwillingness to make her case before the Fox News crowd.*

“It may be a minority opinion, but I think that it’s being very dismissive of so many Americans for her not to go on Fox News,” co-host Sunny Hostin said. “I think if you want to be the president of the United States, for everyone, then you need to speak to everyone.”
“If you can’t face the Fox audience, you can’t face the U.S. It’s that simple,” chimed in Whoopi Goldberg.



So much HATE.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 1, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> SHAPIRO: Pete Buttigieg’s Big Mistake: Telling The Truth | The Daily Wire
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But the latest attack is on Buttigieg’s entire political mentality. This week, an article from Michael Harriot at The Root, titled “Pete Buttigieg Is a Lying MF,” trended on Twitter. What, exactly, was Buttigieg’s lie? He suggested back in 2011 that not all educational outcome disparities between blacks and whites are attributable to systemic racism. “The kids need to see evidence that education is going to work for them,” Buttigieg stated (“whitely,” in Harriot’s adjective). “(Y)ou’re motivated because you believe that at the end of your educational process, there is a reward; there’s a stable life; there’s a job. *And there are a lot of kids, especially the lower-income, minority neighborhoods, who literally just haven’t seen it work. There isn’t somebody they know personally who testifies to the value of education.”

According to Harriot, this statement makes Buttigieg a “lying motherf*****.” Why? Because majority-minority schools are underfunded compared with majority-white schools; because black students are “disciplined more harshly than white students,” as Harriot says; because black college graduates don’t have as successful an employment record as white college graduates.* “Get-along moderates would rather _make s*** up _out of whole cloth than wade into the waters of reality,” Harriot wrote. “Pete Buttigieg doesn’t want to change anything. He just wants to _be something_.”


----------



## nononono (Dec 1, 2019)

nononono said:


> *I wouldn't let this guy near a homeless dog, let alone any woman.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*And ol Creepy Joe one upped himself today with the NEW comment below:*










						'This can't be real life': Joe Biden leaves many grossed out with odd story about his leg hair
					

Joe Biden left many Twitter users queasy after a clip from the campaign trail showed him discussing children playing with his leg hair.




					www.washingtonexaminer.com
				









*The only reason Joe Biden is running for President is to become a 
target for the impeachment farce.....
He is literally the sacrificial lamb for the DEMOCRATIC PARTY to draw
away attention from their Massive Criminal deeds..
.Everyone with any common sense can see this.....he is the worst 
candidate I have EVER EVER seen ....
And again the DEMOCRATIC PARTY KNOWS THIS !
This was nothing about him running for POTUS and everything about
being used as a setup for Impeaching the President because... 
PRESIDENT TRUMP HAS CAUGHT THEM....!*

*Joe Biden is a walking/talking perversion... *


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 3, 2019)

Another beotch bites the dust.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 3, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Another beotch bites the dust.


How many trump associates are in jail?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 3, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> How many trump associates are in jail?


Right now or after the pardons are handed out?


----------



## espola (Dec 3, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Right now or after the pardons are handed out?


Do you think a pardon makes them innocent?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 3, 2019)

espola said:


> Do you think a pardon makes them innocent?


Sure.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 3, 2019)

Lefties Become Hysterical Once They Realize the December Democratic Debate Will Be All White People
Beth Baumann | Dec 03, 2019 8:11 PM

Lefties Become Hysterical Once They Realize the December Democratic Debate Will Be All White People
Source: AP Photo/Ben Margot

After Sen. Kamala Harris (D-CA) announced that she was suspending her 2020 presidential campaign, lefties quickly took to Twitter to voice their outrage over the remainder of the Democrats' top tier contenders. Their issue: those who will be on the December Democratic debate stage are all white.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 3, 2019)

https://www.dailywire.com/news/watch-yang-squirts-whipped-cream-into-mouths-of-kneeling-men-campaign-manager-desperately-tries-to-stop-him 
Yeah, you guys are doing great.


----------



## nononono (Dec 3, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> How many trump associates are in jail?


*Who cares.....He's going to pardon them ALL...*
*Your CRIMINAL JUDGES OBAMA appointed will ALL be gone very soon....
Then YOUR Pussy ass Criminals will rot in jail or HANG for their TREASONOUS CRIMES...!*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 4, 2019)

No blacks on the debate stage?
The party of the kkk, fdr and the confederacy at it again and Trump is the racist. 
Black women voters favorite candidate is the crazy straight white old creepy man.
You dumb fucks are toast.
Trump 2020


----------



## nononono (Dec 8, 2019)

*DEMOCRATS = KKK = CRIMINALS*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 8, 2019)

Hilarious . . . 









						Dana Bash to Mark Meadows: Why didn't you investigate Biden's son earlier if it was wrong? - CNN Video
					

CNN's Dana Bash presses Rep. Mark Meadows (R-NC) on the current investigations into Hunter Biden's role at Burisma amidst Joe Biden's 2020 run for President.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## nononono (Dec 9, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Hilarious . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*What's Hilarious is that you cannot see what she pointed out and how THE DEMOCRATS **OBSTRUCTED THE VERY SOURCE OF THE INVESTIGATION ......Urine Idiot.*

*This Clown Show Today is a testament to the Criminality and Stupidity of Democrats..... *


----------



## messy (Dec 9, 2019)

nononono said:


> *What's Hilarious is that you cannot see what she pointed out and how THE DEMOCRATS **OBSTRUCTED THE VERY SOURCE OF THE INVESTIGATION ......Urine Idiot.*
> 
> *This Clown Show Today is a testament to the Criminality and Stupidity of Democrats..... *


Shhh


----------



## nononono (Dec 9, 2019)

messy said:


> Shhh


*That's right....
Let me help you....You are full of Shhhit.*


----------



## messy (Dec 9, 2019)

nononono said:


> *That's right....
> Let me help you....You are full of Shhhit.*


Shhhh. Quiet.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 9, 2019)

messy said:


> Shhhh. Quiet.


Loud and stupid is what he does, making sense isn't in his playbook.


----------



## nononono (Dec 10, 2019)

messy said:


> Shhhh. Quiet.


*Enjoy the " Stain " ............
YOU Can NEVER get rid of This One ...!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 10, 2019)

*Obamacare had an unusually good day at the Supreme Court*
As many as six justices appeared bothered by a Republican effort to undercut the Affordable Care Act.









						Obamacare had an unusually good day at the Supreme Court
					

As many as six justices appeared bothered by a Republican effort to undercut the Affordable Care Act.




					www.vox.com


----------



## nononono (Dec 11, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> *Obamacare had an unusually good day at the Supreme Court*
> As many as six justices appeared bothered by a Republican effort to undercut the Affordable Care Act.
> 
> 
> ...


*And.................*


----------



## Booter (Dec 11, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Who cares.....He's going to pardon them ALL...*
> *Your CRIMINAL JUDGES OBAMA appointed will ALL be gone very soon....
> Then YOUR Pussy ass Criminals will rot in jail or HANG for their TREASONOUS CRIMES...!*


Do you eat Cocoa Puffs?


----------



## Booter (Dec 11, 2019)

nononono said:


> *That's right....
> Let me help you....You are full of Shhhit.*


How many times do you flush the toilet?


----------



## nononono (Dec 11, 2019)

Booter said:


> Do you eat Cocoa Puffs?


*No.....*

*But You Love YOUR Wheaties.....





*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 13, 2019)

*For the third time this year, GOP rejects election-security bill*


----------



## nononono (Dec 13, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> *For the third time this year, GOP rejects election-security bill*



*Because the DEMOCRATS are pushing a rigged bill......look it up nimrod.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 18, 2019)

And Ohio soybean farmer Chris Gibbs, who left the GOP after becoming particularly frustrated with Trump’s trade and agricultural policies and is now considering a run for office, thinks that Trump should worry about the spouses of farmers heading into the 2020 presidential election.

“I’ve talked to farm wives,” Gibbs said on Yahoo Finance’s On the Move. “And what they’re looking for their farms, when they look out over the horizon, they want some predictability. And they don’t want to see storm clouds for their farms, for their families, and moving those farms on down through the generations. And the administration’s failed on both of those for family farms.”


----------



## nononono (Dec 18, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> And Ohio soybean farmer Chris Gibbs, who left the GOP after becoming particularly frustrated with Trump’s trade and agricultural policies and is now considering a run for office, thinks that Trump should worry about the spouses of farmers heading into the 2020 presidential election.
> 
> “I’ve talked to farm wives,” Gibbs said on Yahoo Finance’s On the Move. “And what they’re looking for their farms, when they look out over the horizon, they want some predictability. And they don’t want to see storm clouds for their farms, for their families, and moving those farms on down through the generations. And the administration’s failed on both of those for family farms.”



*Husky Poo is back to " Cut n Paste "......he's run out of meaningful commentary...*
*Nothing new to see.....but a Criminal Process going on in Washington DC .....
You are the Stain on AMERICA ...wear it proudly because " We The People " will 
judge YOU forever on the merits of the CRIMES you have supported/implemented !!!!
*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 18, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Husky Poo is back to " Cut n Paste "......he's run out of meaningful commentary...*
> *Nothing new to see.....but a Criminal Process going on in Washington DC .....
> You are the Stain on AMERICA ...wear it proudly because " We The People " will
> judge YOU forever on the merits of the CRIMES you have supported/implemented !!!!
> *


I really enjoy your go nowhere threads of lunacy . . . even your fellow lunatics don't go there. LOL!


----------



## espola (Dec 19, 2019)

The big winner after t's speech n Michigan yesterday was probably Democrat Senator Gary Peters, who is up for re-election in 2020.  Perhaps the Democrats should follow up on that strategy by encouraging t to make speeches in any state or Congressional District where the polls predict the vote to be close.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 19, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I really enjoy your go nowhere threads of lunacy . . . even your fellow lunatics don't go there. LOL!


There are 10 such threads on the first page alone! Either 0 responses or just nono talking to himself. A fine bunch of characters we have on the right in here . . . no wonder the plumber got out while he still had a business! If this shit leaks into the real world you people would be worse off then you already are, no one would give you any spare change! LOL!


----------



## espola (Dec 19, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> There are 10 such threads on the first page alone! Either 0 responses or just nono talking to himself. A fine bunch of characters we have on the right in here . . . no wonder the plumber got out while he still had a business! If this shit leaks into the real world you people would be worse off then you already are, no one would give you any spare change! LOL!


The plumber created several forum characters in his time here, so maybe he has a new one that is just better disguised.

I noticed that he posted once in the Music thread after his "departure" - was that a return or a slipup?


----------



## nononono (Dec 19, 2019)

QUOTE="Hüsker Dü, post: 302842, member: *1707 A*"



Hüsker Dü said:


> I really enjoy your go nowhere threads of lunacy . . . even your fellow lunatics don't go there. LOL!



There are 10 such threads on the first page alone! 
*Those (10) Threads are all by one person....Me.*
*I only have one Login. Don't need any more to point
out YOUR failures and other Lying Liberals Democratic*
*regurgitated Lies......*

Either 0 responses or just nono talking to himself. 
*They are " Information, and additional posts are further
information....something YOU cannot grasp.*

A fine bunch of characters we have on the right in here . . . no wonder 
the plumber got out while he still had a business!
*Would not hurt his business one bit....probably increase 
business traffic. Unlike YOU who has no real interaction
with the public on a business scale, you're just an average
consumer that needs to be satisfied. And that is easily
accomplished according to your needs.
*

 If this shit leaks into the real world you people would be worse off then 
you already are, no one would give you any spare change! LOL!
*You are who you are behind your keyboard and screen....*
*I and others who have businesses talk about this daily with the consumers...
And I have to tell you..not one acts the way YOU do on this Forum.
If they did I would politely respond as I do with YOU......
You see there is no personal interaction between what you post and 
conservatives who utilize this Forum.....Go back and review the way YOU *
*conduct yourself on this Forum alone....*


/QUOTE

*Hey Husky Poo, does quoting yourself between # 1707 to # 1707 A constitute a " conversation....?*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 19, 2019)

nononono said:


> QUOTE="Hüsker Dü, post: 302842, member: *1707 A*"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your desperation is obvious. You are unhinged much like your overlord t.


----------



## nononono (Dec 19, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Your desperation is obvious. You are unhinged much like your overlord t.


*Nah.......you're projecting. But, have a " Nice " Day.*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 19, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Your desperation is obvious. You are unhinged much like your overlord t.


You respond more to T than anyone here.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 19, 2019)

espola said:


> The plumber created several forum characters in his time here, so maybe he has a new one that is just better disguised.
> 
> I noticed that he posted once in the Music thread after his "departure" - was that a return or a slipup?


Or maybe you have too much time on your hands.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 19, 2019)

Are you dumb fucks watching these dumb fucks?
You people are toast, what a joke.


----------



## espola (Dec 19, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Are you dumb fucks watching these dumb fucks?
> You people are toast, what a joke.


It appears that you are taking it rather badly.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 19, 2019)

espola said:


> It appears that you are taking it rather badly.


Their anger has gone off the scales. Not sure what else they expected would happen.


----------



## espola (Dec 19, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Their anger has gone off the scales. Not sure what else they expected would happen.


Some news reports today said that t's advisers (hack-sycophants-cough) were telling him that Pelosi didn't have the votes for impeachment - right up to when it happened.  Even in here we could read similar coocoo rationalizations of the situation.

Events of the last few days have knocked a few bricks out of the Republican castle.  How much more will the party leaders tolerate?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 19, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Their anger has gone off the scales. Not sure what else they expected would happen.


Do you and your daddy really think I am angry about all this?
Do you and your daddy think any of these have a chance against the greatest, most successful president in modern times?


----------



## espola (Dec 19, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Do you and your daddy really think I am angry about all this?
> Do you and your daddy think any of these have a chance against the greatest, most successful president in modern times?


Coocoo.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 19, 2019)

Buttigieg Slams Warren For Being a Millionaire After She Bashed Him For Meeting with Rich People
					

South Bend, Indiana Mayor Peter Buttigieg hit back at Sen. Elizabeth Warren (D-MA) after she criticized him for hosting a fundraiser in a "wine cave" that was attended by wealthy




					townhall.com


----------



## messy (Dec 19, 2019)

What's this about?

An editorial published Thursday by Christianity Today, a magazine founded by the late Rev. Billy Graham, called for President Trump's removal from office in the wake of his impeachment, deeming him "grossly immoral."


> "We have reserved judgment on Mr. Trump for years now. Some have criticized us for our reserve. But when it comes to condemning the behavior of another, patient charity must come first. ... To use an old cliché, it’s time to call a spade a spade, to say that no matter how many hands we win in this political poker game, we are playing with a stacked deck of gross immorality and ethical incompetence."


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 20, 2019)

espola said:


> Coocoo.


That about says it all.


----------



## messy (Dec 20, 2019)

messy said:


> What's this about?
> 
> An editorial published Thursday by Christianity Today, a magazine founded by the late Rev. Billy Graham, called for President Trump's removal from office in the wake of his impeachment, deeming him "grossly immoral."


I wonder why Christianity Today called Trump "grossly immoral" and wants him removed from office? Anybody have any ideas?


----------



## espola (Dec 20, 2019)

messy said:


> I wonder why Christianity Today called Trump "grossly immoral" and wants him removed from office? Anybody have any ideas?


Franklin Graham doesn't.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 20, 2019)

messy said:


> I wonder why Christianity Today called Trump "grossly immoral" and wants him removed from office? Anybody have any ideas?


Lol!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 20, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That about says it all.


Lol! Yes it does.


----------



## messy (Dec 20, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Lol!


Sounds like one of your ideas.


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 20, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Because the DEMOCRATS are pushing a rigged bill......look it up nimrod.*


Don't expect ratboy to look up anything until he sobers up...


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 20, 2019)

espola said:


> Coocoo.


Coocoo


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 20, 2019)

espola said:


> Some news reports today said that t's advisers (hack-sycophants-cough) were telling him that Pelosi didn't have the votes for impeachment - right up to when it happened.  Even in here we could read similar coocoo rationalizations of the situation.
> 
> Events of the last few days have knocked a few bricks out of the Republican castle.  How much more will the party leaders tolerate?


Source? Lol!!


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 20, 2019)

espola said:


> The plumber created several forum characters in his time here, so maybe he has a new one that is just better disguised.
> 
> I noticed that he posted once in the Music thread after his "departure" - was that a return or a slipup?


And..


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 20, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> There are 10 such threads on the first page alone! Either 0 responses or just nono talking to himself. A fine bunch of characters we have on the right in here . . . no wonder the plumber got out while he still had a business! If this shit leaks into the real world you people would be worse off then you already are, no one would give you any spare change! LOL!


Oh you mean like Wez offering to have sex in porta potties at soccer tournaments? No wonder he has three screen names!!


----------



## espola (Dec 20, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Source? Lol!!


It's common knowledge among those who keep up with current events.


----------



## newwavedave (Dec 21, 2019)

Where we at guys?  IG report was, well, not good for our country.  More to come from that I'm sure later. Is Nancy going to send the articles to Mitch? I know Chuck & Donald want a fair trial as does Rudy.  Impeach 45 was started in Jan 2017 with Adam, Eric, Jerry, Maxine, Comey, Rod, The Clapper, Mr Zaid and all the Law Professors except Jonathan.  JB has sit down with Mr Barr and that Durham dude.  Did I miss anything?


----------



## espola (Dec 21, 2019)

newwavedave said:


> Where we at guys?  IG report was, well, not good for our country.  More to come from that I'm sure later. Is Nancy going to send the articles to Mitch? I know Chuck & Donald want a fair trial as does Rudy.  Impeach 45 was started in Jan 2017 with Adam, Eric, Jerry, Maxine, Comey, Rod, The Clapper, Mr Zaid and all the Law Professors except Jonathan.  JB has sit down with Mr Barr and that Durham dude.  Did I miss anything?


Yes.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 23, 2019)

Just in Time for Christmas: Bernie's Campaign Has Mailed 'Family Persuasion Guides' so You Can Be Converted to Socialism by the One Group You Believe Is Smarter Than You: Your Kids
					

#Genius




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Soccerhelper (Dec 23, 2019)

messy said:


> I wonder why Christianity Today called Trump "grossly immoral" and wants him removed from office? Anybody have any ideas?


Convert to Christ if you haven't already and maybe someone on that side will tell you why were ALL grossly immoral and need a savior.  God HELP us all!!!!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 23, 2019)

Soccerhelper said:


> Convert to Christ if you haven't already and maybe someone on that side will tell you why were ALL grossly immoral and need a savior.  God HELP us all!!!!


"Convert"? Does that presume only one 'true' religion?


----------



## Soccerhelper (Dec 23, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "Convert"? Does that presume only one 'true' religion?


No, it was a joke


----------



## messy (Dec 23, 2019)

Soccerhelper said:


> Convert to Christ if you haven't already and maybe someone on that side will tell you why were ALL grossly immoral and need a savior.  God HELP us all!!!!


I thought Trump IS our savior. Isn’t that what Rick Perry and some evangelical leaders have said? That he was “chosen?”


----------



## Soccerhelper (Dec 23, 2019)

messy said:


> I thought Trump IS our savior. Isn’t that what Rick Perry and some evangelical leaders have said? That he was “chosen?”


No way. no one man can save us.  We have to save each other somehow


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 23, 2019)

Soccerhelper said:


> No, it was a joke


Religion is vital in controling the masses and to give some a sense of relativity. Some of our greatest cultural achievements and most tragic human moments stem from religion . . .  and yes the way some people choose the particular elements of differing religion's that work for them and their agendas is not what the intent of "belief" is, IMHO.


----------



## Wez (Dec 23, 2019)

messy said:


> I thought Trump IS our savior. Isn’t that what Rick Perry and some evangelical leaders have said? That he was “chosen?”


Not so much:









						Trump Should Be Removed from Office
					

It’s time to say what we said 20 years ago when a president’s character was revealed for what it was.




					www.christianitytoday.com
				












						Four Tests for Impeachment | National Review
					

And how the president meets them.




					www.nationalreview.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 25, 2019)

We all know who these guys will be voting for . . . maybe they can get pardons?

At a press conference in September 2018, Department of Homeland Security agents told reporters they had successfully broken up a transnational ring of illegal massage parlors forcing Asian immigrants into sex slavery. What they didn’t say, however, is that two of their own agents had paid for sex with the alleged victims.

As part of the two-year, $15,000 investigation into the massage parlors, two DHS agents engaged in sex acts with the alleged trafficking victims at least 10 times, according to DHS and local police department investigation reports uncovered by _Today’s News-Herald_. Now the case against the alleged traffickers is unraveling as the federal agents refuse to testify in courts.

“To solve a crime of victims who were being forced to have sex, the officers decided to have sex with them,” Brad Rideout, an attorney for one of the women arrested for money laundering, told The Daily Beast. “There seems to be no limits on their activities and there seems to be no boundaries.”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 26, 2019)

Peter Buttigieg wants to end incarceration for possession of any drug, including meth or cocaine
					

The mayor of South Bend, Indiana has come in for severe criticism from African-American residents of that crime-ridden city and appears to be reacting by taking a fairly radical position on illegal drugs in an effort to mend ties with the single most...




					www.americanthinker.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 28, 2019)

Judge Rules Against Stacey Abrams' Group, Allows Georgia to Clean Voter Rolls
					






					townhall.com


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Dec 28, 2019)

Looking forward to another great year.

I wish Joy and happiness to all of you.
signed, Giver.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 28, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Looking forward to another great year.
> View attachment 6075
> I wish Joy and happiness to all of you.
> signed, Giver.


Is that one of your customers?


----------



## espola (Dec 28, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Is that one of your customers?


I think he has been out drilling with his local militia, preparing for their call-up from Hannity.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 29, 2019)

espola said:


> I think he has been out drilling with his local militia, preparing for their call-up from Hannity.


I can't understand why someone like the plumber who seems a reasonably intelligent sort doesn't see through the pandering of lilly white, soft, wannabes like tucker and hannity . . . not to mention another never did a hard day of work type like the donald.


----------



## nononono (Dec 29, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I can't understand why someone like the plumber who seems a reasonably intelligent sort doesn't see through the pandering of lilly white, soft, wannabes like tucker and hannity . . . not to mention another never did a hard day of work type like the donald.


*Your above comment is Gibberish.....*
*AMERICA wants the TRUTH...!
You and the Party YOU support offer NOTHING but LIES..!

Once you finally figure that out you will be on the Road to a happier life.
*
*Go on..... try the TRUTH for just a bit.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 30, 2019)

You people are really fucked for 2020.
MAGA 









						Joe Biden: ‘We’re All Dead’ if We Don’t Stop Using Fossil Fuels
					

Joe Biden claimed that "we're all dead" if fossil fuels continue to be used as one of the world's primary energy sources.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 31, 2019)

Loser








						Stacey Abrams Fails to Reinstate 100K Voter Registrations to Voter Rolls
					

Stacey Abrams failed to convince a judge that nearly 100,000 inactive voter registrations should be reinstated to Georgia's voter rolls.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 1, 2020)

10 states set to lose congressional districts after 2020 census
					

Next year's census will determine how many congressional seats and Electoral College votes each state will have.




					www.cbsnews.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 2, 2020)

With unemployment at a 50-year low and the stock market near record highs, President Trump should be a shoo-in for reelection. He’s not.

In fact, Trump could very plausibly lose in November. Perhaps by a wide margin. Here are 4 reasons why:

*The economy isn’t strong enough.*

 And some traders expect stocks to flatline or drop in 2020, perhaps even entering a correction that ends an 11-year rally.









						Why Trump will lose in 2020
					

The economy isn't strong enough for Trump to win reelection, and Mike Bloomberg's money could be decisive.




					finance.yahoo.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 2, 2020)

The top Republican in the New York State Assembly was charged New Year's Eve with driving while intoxicated in his state-issued vehicle, just a week after he wrote a newspaper column warning citizens against getting behind the wheel drunk.

Brian M. Kolb, a Republican from Canandaigua who represents a district just outside Rochester, was arrested near his home after what he called a “lapse in judgement."

Authorities said they were called to a crash in Victor just before 10:30 p.m. after a vehicle ran into a ditch. Kolb was found to be the driver of the 2018 GMC Acadia that crashed in front of his home.









						Politician who warned about driving drunk is charged with it
					

The top Republican in the New York State Assembly was charged New Year's Eve with driving while intoxicated in his state-issued vehicle, just a week after he wrote a newspaper column warning citizens against getting behind the wheel drunk.  Kolb was found to be the driver of the 2018 GMC Acadia...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## nononono (Jan 2, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The top Republican in the New York State Assembly was charged New Year's Eve with driving while intoxicated in his state-issued vehicle, just a week after he wrote a newspaper column warning citizens against getting behind the wheel drunk.
> 
> Brian M. Kolb, a Republican from Canandaigua who represents a district just outside Rochester, was arrested near his home after what he called a “lapse in judgement."
> 
> ...


*What's your point in posting this.....Really.

A " Drunk " New Yorker....so what.*

*Liquor doesn't choose sides......! *


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 2, 2020)

nononono said:


> *What's your point in posting this.....Really.
> 
> A " Drunk " New Yorker....so what.
> 
> Liquor doesn't choose sides......! *


It wasn't the liquors fault.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 2, 2020)

Julian Castro: I'm out
					

Done.




					hotair.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 2, 2020)

Marianne Williamson lays off her entire presidential campaign staff
					

Best-selling spiritual author and Democratic presidential primary candidate Marianne Williamson has laid off her entire campaign staff, both at her national headquarters and in the early voting states.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 2, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Julian Castro: I'm out
> 
> 
> Done.
> ...


Too bad, just goes to show its not the best and the brightest that make the cut. Look at the choices we had in 2016. If the Senate doesn't remove or the dems can't beat t we will get what we deserve, more dumbass, hateful fascism.


----------



## nononono (Jan 2, 2020)

QUOTE="Hüsker Dü, post: 303944, member: 1707"

Too bad, just goes to show its not the best and the brightest that make the cut. 
Look at the choices we had in 2016. If the Senate doesn't remove or the dems 
can't beat t we will get what we deserve, more dumbass, hateful fascism.

/QUOTE

*Say what you want " Troll "....because you have now embedded yourself 
on a losing team within a corrupt " Cult " of a club.*
*
Team = You and all of your fellow Lemming Liberals who continue to pay the " Fees "
Club = The DNC ( They have such a filthy history of cheating and stealing, I don't know why anyone would join )

Anyone who frequents this Soccer forum knows exactly this type of scenario...

One of the most " Well Used " lines after a miserable season with a rotten Coach is :
" Don't worry, pay your fees and we will have a better season next year. "
As all of the Coaches customers look out at the ever dwindling team.....

Trump is WINNING !*
*The DNC is Losing...and the " Players " are starting to scatter....!*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 4, 2020)

WSJ: 'Demographic Shift' Helping to Replace Trump's Base of Support
					

Rapid "demographic shift" is helping to replace Trump's base of white working-class voters with Democrat voters, Wall Street Journal reports.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 4, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Too bad, just goes to show its not the best and the brightest that make the cut. Look at the choices we had in 2016. If the Senate doesn't remove or the dems can't beat t we will get what we deserve, more dumbass, hateful fascism.


He is a lying fucking gun grabber, that is why he is out.


----------



## nononono (Jan 4, 2020)

*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


----------



## messy (Jan 6, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> WSJ: 'Demographic Shift' Helping to Replace Trump's Base of Support
> 
> 
> Rapid "demographic shift" is helping to replace Trump's base of white working-class voters with Democrat voters, Wall Street Journal reports.
> ...


I don't know about you, but I talk to more dummies every day, so I think his support is growing. Just this weekend, I'm talking to a Mexican-American dad at lunch between games and he says "I like Trump. Hillary is corrupt." I say "how is she corrupt, exactly?" So he mumbles something like all you idiots about "Benghazi" and "emails" and then says "she just is."  You win!


----------



## nononono (Jan 6, 2020)

messy said:


> I don't know about you, but I talk to more dummies every day, so I think his support is growing. Just this weekend, I'm talking to a Mexican-American dad at lunch between games and he says "I like Trump. Hillary is corrupt." I say "how is she corrupt, exactly?" So he mumbles something like all you idiots about "Benghazi" and "emails" and then says "she just is."  You win!


*Thanks for confirming your low IQ and complete ignorance .....*
*No sane person discusses Politics at their " Kids " sporting/school events......*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 6, 2020)

messy said:


> I don't know about you, but I talk to more dummies every day, so I think his support is growing. Just this weekend, I'm talking to a Mexican-American dad at lunch between games and he says "I like Trump. Hillary is corrupt." I say "how is she corrupt, exactly?" So he mumbles something like all you idiots about "Benghazi" and "emails" and then says "she just is."  You win!


Hilarious and so, so true. I've heard the same response multiple times. No facts, just innuendo and lies.

Cue the nono you can't handle the truth post, again void of anything based in reality . . . just to prove our point.


----------



## messy (Jan 6, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Thanks for confirming your low IQ and complete ignorance .....*
> *No sane person discusses Politics at their " Kids " sporting/school events......*


Except we did, at lunch, and it wasn’t a problem at all.
The fact that the guy’s son is a ball hog who whines all the time may or may not be related to his dad’s Trumpism.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 11, 2020)

"This is man who is deeply upset . . . " 

Sound familiar? Lol! Nutters crack me up, all upset, all the time, over what? What they have been told to believe, completely void of reality and facts . . . well besides their own set thereof. Again, LOL!









						Warren town hall interrupted by angry protester accusing her of ‘siding with terrorists’
					

An irate protester interrupted the start of Democratic presidential candidate Elizabeth Warren’s campaign event Friday, angrily accusing the Massachusetts senator of “siding with terrorists” amid the conflict between the United States and Iran.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 11, 2020)

messy said:


> I don't know about you, but I talk to more dummies every day, so I think his support is growing. Just this weekend, I'm talking to a Mexican-American dad at lunch between games and he says "I like Trump. Hillary is corrupt." I say "how is she corrupt, exactly?" So he mumbles something like all you idiots about "Benghazi" and "emails" and then says "she just is."  You win!


Sound like your argument about the popular vote.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 11, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "This is man who is deeply upset . . . "
> 
> Sound familiar? Lol! Nutters crack me up, all upset, all the time, over what? What they have been told to believe, completely void of reality and facts . . . well besides their own set thereof. Again, LOL!
> 
> ...


Who is going to beat trump?


----------



## espola (Jan 11, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Who is going to beat trump?


At this point, any Democrat who is still running, according to Fox News -


Wisconsin: Trump vs. BidenFOX NewsBiden 46, Trump 41Biden +5Wisconsin: Trump vs. SandersFOX NewsSanders 46, Trump 42Sanders +4Wisconsin: Trump vs. WarrenFOX NewsTrump 42, Warren 44Warren +2Wisconsin: Trump vs. ButtigiegFOX NewsButtigieg 42, Trump 41Buttigieg +1Nevada: Trump vs. BidenFOX NewsBiden 47, Trump 39Biden +8Nevada: Trump vs. SandersFOX NewsSanders 46, Trump 41Sanders +5Nevada: Trump vs. WarrenFOX NewsTrump 42, Warren 43Warren +1Nevada: Trump vs. ButtigiegFOX NewsTrump 40, Buttigieg 41Buttigieg +1










						RealClearPolitics - 2020 - Latest 2020 General Election Polls
					

Latest 2020 General Election Polls




					www.realclearpolitics.com


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 11, 2020)

espola said:


> At this point, any Democrat who is still running, according to Fox News -
> 
> 
> Wisconsin: Trump vs. BidenFOX NewsBiden 46, Trump 41Biden +5Wisconsin: Trump vs. SandersFOX NewsSanders 46, Trump 42Sanders +4Wisconsin: Trump vs. WarrenFOX NewsTrump 42, Warren 44Warren +2Wisconsin: Trump vs. ButtigiegFOX NewsButtigieg 42, Trump 41Buttigieg +1Nevada: Trump vs. BidenFOX NewsBiden 47, Trump 39Biden +8Nevada: Trump vs. SandersFOX NewsSanders 46, Trump 41Sanders +5Nevada: Trump vs. WarrenFOX NewsTrump 42, Warren 43Warren +1Nevada: Trump vs. ButtigiegFOX NewsTrump 40, Buttigieg 41Buttigieg +1
> ...


Lol!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 11, 2020)

messy said:


> I don't know about you, but I talk to more dummies every day, so I think his support is growing. Just this weekend, I'm talking to a Mexican-American dad at lunch between games and he says "I like Trump. Hillary is corrupt." I say "how is she corrupt, exactly?" So he mumbles something like all you idiots about "Benghazi" and "emails" and then says "she just is."  You win!


New Year, same ole messy.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 11, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "This is man who is deeply upset . . . "
> 
> Sound familiar? Lol! Nutters crack me up, all upset, all the time, over what? What they have been told to believe, completely void of reality and facts . . . well besides their own set thereof. Again, LOL!
> 
> ...


Eloquent as ever.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 11, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Too bad, just goes to show its not the best and the brightest that make the cut. Look at the choices we had in 2016. If the Senate doesn't remove or the dems can't beat t we will get what we deserve, more dumbass, hateful fascism.


Q.E.D.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 11, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Who is going to beat trump?


Trump.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 11, 2020)

espola said:


> At this point, any Democrat who is still running, according to Fox News -
> 
> 
> Wisconsin: Trump vs. BidenFOX NewsBiden 46, Trump 41Biden +5Wisconsin: Trump vs. SandersFOX NewsSanders 46, Trump 42Sanders +4Wisconsin: Trump vs. WarrenFOX NewsTrump 42, Warren 44Warren +2Wisconsin: Trump vs. ButtigiegFOX NewsButtigieg 42, Trump 41Buttigieg +1Nevada: Trump vs. BidenFOX NewsBiden 47, Trump 39Biden +8Nevada: Trump vs. SandersFOX NewsSanders 46, Trump 41Sanders +5Nevada: Trump vs. WarrenFOX NewsTrump 42, Warren 43Warren +1Nevada: Trump vs. ButtigiegFOX NewsTrump 40, Buttigieg 41Buttigieg +1
> ...


What do you predict?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 12, 2020)

Bernie is getting fucked again, first it was the DNC , DWS and HRC that took him down and now Pelosi is stalling impeachment so he can’t go to Iowa when Biden can.


----------



## espola (Jan 12, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Bernie is getting fucked again, first it was the DNC , DWS and HRC that took him down and now Pelosi is stalling impeachment so he can’t go to Iowa when Biden can.


Coocoo.


----------



## espola (Jan 12, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What do you predict?


I don't do predictions.  I prefer facts.

Here is a fact for you - t was already a criminal lunatic when he entered the White house.  Now he is also a traitor.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 13, 2020)

espola said:


> Coocoo.


Ahead of my time.








						Did Nancy Pelosi delay impeachment to help Biden in Iowa? | Fox News Video
					

Rep. Kevin McCarthy argued House Speaker Nancy Pelosi delayed sending the impeachment articles to the Senate to help Joe Biden.




					video.foxnews.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 13, 2020)

Cory Booker Drops Out of 2020 Presidential Race
					

Sen. Cory Booker (D-NJ) announced he is ending his 2020 presidential campaign amid dismal polling numbers and fundraising struggles.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 13, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Cory Booker Drops Out of 2020 Presidential Race
> 
> 
> Sen. Cory Booker (D-NJ) announced he is ending his 2020 presidential campaign amid dismal polling numbers and fundraising struggles.
> ...


Thanks for the update, I doubt anyone would have noticed without you!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 13, 2020)

Wisconsin judge orders commission to purge up to 209,000 names from voter rolls
					

A Wisconsin judge on Monday found the state’s Elections Commission and three of its members in contempt of court and ordered the commission to remove up to 209,000 names from the state's voter rolls in a case that could have major implications later this year in a key battleground state.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 13, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Thanks for the update, I doubt anyone would have noticed without you!


I’m a giver.

Your party just can’t shake the KKK DNA.
Old habits you know.


----------



## nononono (Jan 13, 2020)

messy said:


> Except we did, at lunch, and it wasn’t a problem at all.
> The fact that the guy’s son is a ball hog who whines all the time may or may not be related to his dad’s Trumpism.



*U  R  A 





*


----------



## nononono (Jan 13, 2020)

espola said:


> Coocoo.



*Oh Yeah.....One of the " Best " Coocoo setups I've seen yet if it's true.....*

*Your party you support is nothing but ball sweat.....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 14, 2020)

Why Is the Gay Presidential Candidate Silent about Iran Hanging Gays?
					

Mayor Pete, as he likes to be called, who has led the cry that Iran's shooting down of a Ukrainian airliner using a Russian missile is somehow the fault of an American president, Donald J. Trump, is among those who say it was




					www.americanthinker.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 14, 2020)

Depart-acus!
					

Based upon the “ideal Democratic candidate” resume, this could have been Corey Booker’s year. He’s tall, black, handsome, athletic, overflowing with testosterone (by his own admission), a Stanford graduate, a Rhodes scholar, a...




					www.americanthinker.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 15, 2020)




----------



## Booter (Jan 16, 2020)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 18, 2020)

If this dope is your front runner than you people are worse off than I thought and I thought you couldn’t be any worse off.








						Sad! Joe Biden praises Robert Francis ('Beto') O'Rourke as a 'Latino' qualified to be in his Cabinet
					

Low-information voters are a disturbing constituency, but an easily deceived front-running low-information candidate for president is terrifying.You might think the frontrunner for the Democrats' presidential nomination would bestir h...




					www.americanthinker.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 18, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> If this dope is your front runner than you people are worse off than I thought and I thought you couldn’t be any worse off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If that is what you need to believe you certainly are desperate.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jan 18, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> If that is what you need to believe you certainly are desperate.


Iron-knee alert


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 20, 2020)

Joe Biden’s Brother Frank Linked to Projects Receiving $54,000,000 in Taxpayer Loans from the Obama Administration—Despite No Experience
					

Frank Biden saw his business interests benefit from millions of dollars in taxpayer loans to Caribbean nations during the Obama years.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## Imtired (Jan 20, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Joe Biden’s Brother Frank Linked to Projects Receiving $54,000,000 in Taxpayer Loans from the Obama Administration—Despite No Experience
> 
> 
> Frank Biden saw his business interests benefit from millions of dollars in taxpayer loans to Caribbean nations during the Obama years.
> ...


Ummm...you support Trump, right?   And you're posting an article about Frank Biden capitalizing off of Joe Biden's name.  Do you _truly_ not see the irony of that?


----------



## espola (Jan 20, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Ummm...you support Trump, right?   And you're posting an article about Frank Biden capitalizing off of Joe Biden's name.  Do you _truly_ not see the irony of that?


He's just doing what he is told.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 21, 2020)

Big heap trouble.








						Breaking Bombshell: Warren’s Son-in-Law Produced Film Funded by Iran
					

Warren's son-in-law, with whom she is close, has troubling ties to the Iranian regime, according to a new book by Peter Schweizer.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 21, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Big heap trouble.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And? You gullible buffoon.


----------



## nononono (Jan 21, 2020)

QUOTE="Hüsker Dü, post: 306240, member: 1707"

And? You gullible buffoon.

/QUOTE


*Who's the " Buffoon " numnuts....it appears it's YOU...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 22, 2020)

Joe Biden Claims DACA Recipents ‘More American than Most Americans’
					

Joe Biden claimed that illegal aliens in the DACA program are "more American than most Americans" because they had "done well in school."




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 22, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Joe Biden Claims DACA Recipents ‘More American than Most Americans’
> 
> 
> Joe Biden claimed that illegal aliens in the DACA program are "more American than most Americans" because they had "done well in school."
> ...


Biden will be a great president.


----------



## tenacious (Jan 22, 2020)

The only thing with Biden is damn he looks old. As in I don't see him being in office for 8 years.  Which means if he wins, the VP pick is kind of a big deal.

Amy Klobuchar is growing on me. She seems very competent, if not somewhat endearingly corny midwestern.  

Booker is out. But somehow he just felt underwhelming so don't know that many will miss him. Likewise grumpy Bernie does nothing for me. Warren at least has moments where I find myself developing a soft spot for her, even if I also feel she's a bit too much of a fanatic for my taste. 

Bloomberg could also get my vote. He's another who I feel is competent, even if I don't always agree with him.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 23, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Biden will be a great president.


Yes








						ICYMI: Biden Says He'd Fire ICE Agents for Arresting Drunk Driving Illegal Aliens
					

Democratic presidential candidate Joe Biden plans on changing the culture over at U.S. Customs and Immigration Enforcement (ICE) by firing ICE agents who arrest illegal aliens for anything other than




					townhall.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 23, 2020)

tenacious said:


> The only thing with Biden is damn he looks old. As in I don't see him being in office for 8 years.  Which means if he wins, the VP pick is kind of a big deal.
> 
> Amy Klobuchar is growing on me. She seems very competent, if not somewhat endearingly corny midwestern.
> 
> ...


Not very tenacious, who gave you that screen name?
Make a decision.


----------



## tenacious (Jan 23, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Not very tenacious, who gave you that screen name?
> Make a decision.



Tenaciously picking someone for president when there are so many people running that I don't yet know whose who, sounds like a silly move to me.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 23, 2020)

tenacious said:


> Tenaciously picking someone for president when there are so many people running that I don't yet know whose who, sounds like a silly move to me.


Funny that none of these fools were trumpies until it was clear he was the nominee . . . and some still waited until the day after the general was decided.


----------



## tenacious (Jan 23, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Funny that none of these fools were trumpies until it was clear he was the nominee . . . and some still waited until the day after the general was decided.


And wow did they fall into line quick. Good little republicans.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 23, 2020)

tenacious said:


> And wow did they fall into line quick. Good little republicans.


I like to ask trumpies what they thought about him 10 years ago before he started his republican political career on birtherism. Usually there's no answer just mumbling and deflection. He was a joke, still is, now a bad one.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 23, 2020)

tenacious said:


> Think I just figured out who I'm going to vote for, for the next president of the United States...


So this isn’t the one?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 23, 2020)

tenacious said:


> Tenaciously picking someone for president when there are so many people running that I don't yet know whose who, sounds like a silly move to me.


You know all of them that have a chance, old creepy joe, crazy Bernie or the lying socialist injun.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 23, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You know all of them that have a chance, old creepy joe, crazy Bernie or the lying socialist injun.


You certainly wallow in your ignorance.


----------



## tenacious (Jan 24, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So this isn’t the one?


I really like the little I know about Bennet, but has he ever broken 2% in terms of polling? Some of this it is because in a crowed field his personal character and story is so vanilla, the press didn't spend much time on his campaign and he never found a way to cut through on his own. 

Bad luck for him, but still hard to hitch ones wagon to him at this point...


----------



## tenacious (Jan 24, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I like to ask trumpies what they thought about him 10 years ago before he started his republican political career on birtherism. Usually there's no answer just mumbling and deflection. He was a joke, still is, now a bad one.


I've come to the point where I take mumbling and deflection as victory...


----------



## nononono (Jan 24, 2020)

tenacious said:


> I've come to the point where I take mumbling and deflection as victory...



*Poor Poor Tiny " T ".......mumbling and deflecting his way thru each Liberal day....*


----------



## tenacious (Jan 29, 2020)

Well... mini-Mike Bloomberg really is kind of everything Trump wants to be, so I guess I'm not surprised by this. 


*



			Mike Bloomberg really gets under Trump's skin — and that's good for Bloomberg
		
Click to expand...

*


> Mike Bloomberg really gets under Trump’s skin — and that’s good for Bloomberg
> 
> 
> Nothing unites Democrats more than drawing Trump’s ire; in Democratic politics, ‘Trump’s enemy is our friend.’
> ...


----------



## tenacious (Jan 29, 2020)

Nono... have you finally gotten a job and save enough to move out of your mom's basement?  I'm pulling for you little bub.



nononono said:


> *Poor Poor Tiny " T ".......mumbling and deflecting his way thru each Liberal day....*


----------



## espola (Jan 29, 2020)

tenacious said:


> Well... mini-Mike Bloomberg really is kind of everything Trump wants to be, so I guess I'm not surprised by this.


Bloomberg has the personal resources to run as a viable independent candidate.  I'm not sure how many states would let him on the ballot, but it might be enough to be a gift to t in a tight contest by splitting the rational anti-t votes in key states.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 29, 2020)

espola said:


> Bloomberg has the personal resources to run as a viable independent candidate.  I'm not sure how many states would let him on the ballot, but it might be enough to be a gift to t in a tight contest by splitting the rational anti-t votes in key states.


Bloomberg should primary t as a Republican. A debate between the two would be priceless. The wannabe, t, and the real thing, Bloomberg. Bloomberg would laugh t off the stage . . . bring up all the old remember whens.


----------



## espola (Jan 29, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Bloomberg should primary t as a Republican. A debate between the two would be priceless. The wannabe, t, and the real thing, Bloomberg. Bloomberg would laugh t off the stage . . . bring up all the old remember whens.


T wouldn't debate.  He would just spew out lies on twitter that the MAGA faithful would repeat as if it were true.

Obvious examples of them are not hard to find.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 29, 2020)

espola said:


> T wouldn't debate.  He would just spew out lies on twitter that the MAGA faithful would repeat as if it were true.
> 
> Obvious examples of them are not hard to find.


The whole t thing is a circle of jerks.


----------



## nononono (Jan 29, 2020)

QUOTE="tenacious, post: 306979, member: 757"

Nono... have you finally gotten a job and *save* enough to 
move out of your mom's basement?  I'm pulling for you little bub.

/QUOTE

( saved )

*A. I own the basement you live in.....*

*B. Liddle = Adam Schiff*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 30, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Bloomberg should primary t as a Republican. A debate between the two would be priceless. The wannabe, t, and the real thing, Bloomberg. Bloomberg would laugh t off the stage . . . bring up all the old remember whens.


You are getting desperate.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 30, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are getting desperate.


Am I? You would know, you have oozed it in here since day one.


----------



## nononono (Jan 30, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Am I? You would know, you have oozed it in here since day one.


*No he doesn't.....he's just pointing out that BIG Democratic wart on your nose.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 30, 2020)

nononono said:


> *No he doesn't.....he's just pointing out that BIG Democratic wart on your nose.*


"So there!" ~ nono


----------



## nononono (Jan 30, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "So there!" ~ nono


*Nah.....Just " Touche ".*


----------



## tenacious (Jan 30, 2020)

espola said:


> T wouldn't debate.  He would just spew out lies on twitter that the MAGA faithful would repeat as if it were true.
> 
> Obvious examples of them are not hard to find.


IDK. Trump doesn't usually miss a chance to get on tv. At least he seems to enjoy being in the news?
My take is Trump's just trying to negotiate favors.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 30, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Nah.....Just " Touche ".*


For you that would be douche.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 30, 2020)

Get whitey.
What chu talking bout Willis?









						Uh Oh: Amy Klobuchar Is Told by Minnesota NAACP and Black Lives Matter to Drop Out.
					

Amy Klobuchar is in trouble with Minnesota NAACP. Her campaign is toast.




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 31, 2020)

This sounds about right for you people.








						Warren Says Transgender Child Must Approve Education Secretary
					

Elizabeth Warren told attendees at a town hall in Iowa that, if elected president, her education secretary must be approved by a trans child.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jan 31, 2020)

That’s a lot.

Share5
|   0 Comments |   Print |
Email
January 31, 2020
Journalists should be laughed at for thinking they are so smart
By Jack Hellner
Most journalists and other Democrats, who consider themselves smarter and better than anyone who disagrees with them, call us deplorable, irredeemable, sexists, misogynists, xenophobes, homophobes, stupid and anti-science.

Then, as they denigrate us, they lie to their listeners and readers to say that they are the inclusive people who seek to unite us.

Here is just some of the garbage information that journalists tell the public that is not true:

That if Obamacare is passed you can keep your doctor, your plan, your costs will go down and the deficit will go down.

That Medicare for all pays for everything with no limits and costs would go down.

That Obama was tough on dictators as he catered to Russia, Iran and Cuba throughout his eight years.

That the deaths in Libya were caused by a video.

That the Iran deal that gave a terrorist-sponsoring country access to billions of dollars would make the world safer.

That killing a terrorist general would make the world less safe.

That moving the U.S. embassy in Israel would be very dangerous.

That tax cuts only benefit the rich.

That across the board tax cuts costs the government trillions of dollars when the added growth increases revenue.

That higher tax rates always generate more money and don’t slow the economy.

That food stamps and unemployment benefits are good ways to stimulate the economy.

That the Democrats care about income inequality when all their policies seek to transfer money from the rest of us to the wealthy D.C. area.

That you can’t drill your way to energy independence.

That environmentalists are concerned about the environment as the seek to control clear, innocuous, non-pollutant CO2 while they push for an unlimited expansion of the flammable pollutant lithium. Why aren’t they concerned about all the land that solar and wind farms use and how much wildlife wind turbines and solar panels kill?

That the Paris cblimate accord would control the climate instead of destroying the economy..

That bureaucrats and politicians can control temperatures, sea levels and storm activity forever if we just give them trillions of additional dollars.

That there was ever any evidence of Russian collusion with President Trump.

That the FBI ever had any justification to spy on people surrounding Trump.

That the FBI and IRS operated independently under President Obama.

That no one was above the law during the Obama/Biden years.

That Hillary Clinton never intended to break the law.

That there was nothing wrong with the Clinton Foundation getting millions and the Russians getting much of America's uranium.

That it is reproductive choice to kill fully developed babies up to and beyond birth.

That it is oppressive and racist to require photo IDs to vote.

That it is racist to enforce immigration laws.

That open borders would be a good policy.

That education and other stuff would be free if Democrats were elected.

That only the “rich” would be taxed to pay for all the Democrat policies.

That socialism works.

That you didn’t build that. It is the government that creates jobs. Manufacturing jobs will never come back.

That there is an impeachable act if a president wants to have an investigation into clear corruption by politicians, whether that person is a candidate for president or not. It would be a dereliction of duties if corruption is not investigated.

I am sure people can come up with many other examples of when the media intentionally misleads the public to push the Democrat agenda.

Is it any wonder that the media is held in such low esteem by the public when they denigrate anyone who doesn’t go along with the Democrat power grab?  Why should the public trust the media when they treat congenital liars like Hillary, Schiff, Holder, Brennan, Rice and Clapper as if they are honest as long as they are trashing Trump?

It would certainly be easier to go along and just repeat what we are told but our freedom and prosperity would soon be gone if we all caved. Thank goodness we have a president who is seeking to give the power and money back to the people as fast as possible, the opposite of a dictator, instead of power-hungry politicians seeking to put more power and money in the hands of the government as fast as possible.

There is nothing progressive about a party which wants to make more people dependent on government, especially minorities. Their policies would more properly be called oppressive, regressive and depressive.

Image credit: Needpix / public domain


Most journalists and other Democrats, who consider themselves smarter and better than anyone who disagrees with them, call us deplorable, irredeemable, sexists, misogynists, xenophobes, homophobes, stupid and anti-science.

Then, as they denigrate us, they lie to their listeners and readers to say that they are the inclusive people who seek to unite us.

Here is just some of the garbage information that journalists tell the public that is not true:

That if Obamacare is passed you can keep your doctor, your plan, your costs will go down and the deficit will go down.

That Medicare for all pays for everything with no limits and costs would go down.


That Obama was tough on dictators as he catered to Russia, Iran and Cuba throughout his eight years.

That the deaths in Libya were caused by a video.

That the Iran deal that gave a terrorist-sponsoring country access to billions of dollars would make the world safer.

That killing a terrorist general would make the world less safe.

That moving the U.S. embassy in Israel would be very dangerous.

That tax cuts only benefit the rich.

That across the board tax cuts costs the government trillions of dollars when the added growth increases revenue.

That higher tax rates always generate more money and don’t slow the economy.

That food stamps and unemployment benefits are good ways to stimulate the economy.

That the Democrats care about income inequality when all their policies seek to transfer money from the rest of us to the wealthy D.C. area.

That you can’t drill your way to energy independence.

That environmentalists are concerned about the environment as the seek to control clear, innocuous, non-pollutant CO2 while they push for an unlimited expansion of the flammable pollutant lithium. Why aren’t they concerned about all the land that solar and wind farms use and how much wildlife wind turbines and solar panels kill?

That the Paris cblimate accord would control the climate instead of destroying the economy..

That bureaucrats and politicians can control temperatures, sea levels and storm activity forever if we just give them trillions of additional dollars.

That there was ever any evidence of Russian collusion with President Trump.

That the FBI ever had any justification to spy on people surrounding Trump.

That the FBI and IRS operated independently under President Obama.

That no one was above the law during the Obama/Biden years.

That Hillary Clinton never intended to break the law.

That there was nothing wrong with the Clinton Foundation getting millions and the Russians getting much of America's uranium.

That it is reproductive choice to kill fully developed babies up to and beyond birth.

That it is oppressive and racist to require photo IDs to vote.

That it is racist to enforce immigration laws.

That open borders would be a good policy.

That education and other stuff would be free if Democrats were elected.

That only the “rich” would be taxed to pay for all the Democrat policies.

That socialism works.

That you didn’t build that. It is the government that creates jobs. Manufacturing jobs will never come back.

That there is an impeachable act if a president wants to have an investigation into clear corruption by politicians, whether that person is a candidate for president or not. It would be a dereliction of duties if corruption is not investigated.



Read more: https://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2020/01/journalists_should_be_laughed_at_for_thinking_they_are_so_smart.html#ixzz6Cbx46PuC 
Follow us: @AmericanThinker on Twitter | AmericanThinker on Facebook


----------



## nononono (Jan 31, 2020)

*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 1, 2020)

Might be easier for the fascists to just name their candidate, this shit happens in every election on the dnc side of the isle.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 1, 2020)

How dumb can a lib be?
This dumb,








						Klobuchar: 'I Literally Can't Believe' GOP Shutting Out Witnesses -- The Truth Will Come Out
					

Democratic presidential candidate Sen. Amy Klobuchar (D-MN) expressed her dissatisfaction that Republican senators voted against witnesses on MSNBC's coverage of the Senate impeachment trial Friday. | Clips




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 1, 2020)

Oops, this might be worse.








						Fact Check: Joe Scarborough Claims Jimmy Carter's Economy Was Better Than Donald Trump's
					

Joe Scarborough wants you to believe that the economy of Jimmy Carter's "Malaise" era was greater than the Trump economy. I swear I am not making this up. | Economy




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 1, 2020)

You dumb fucks really think you have a chance with this pathetic group?
Creepy Joe, Pocahontas , the gay mayor, crazy Bernie, Minnie mike, AOC, the towel head twins, Schiff, plugs Schumer and stretch Pelosi?

Man, injuns is so stupid.





__





						Warren says she wants 'young trans person' to interview, approve her Education Secretary pick | Fox News
					

Sen. Elizabeth Warren, D-Mass., vowed over the weekend that she would allow a "young trans person" to interview her choice for Secretary of Education, potentially granting them veto power over a key Cabinet official.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 1, 2020)

Gun Control? After Mar-a-Lago attack, maybe it's time to talk about Bernie-supporter control
					

Strike two. Another apparent Bernie Sanders supporter has struck again inan act of violence against a Republican. According to Heavy.com:   Hannah Roemhild, a Connecticut opera singer who posted negative things about President Donald Trump o...




					www.americanthinker.com


----------



## espola (Feb 1, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Gun Control? After Mar-a-Lago attack, maybe it's time to talk about Bernie-supporter control
> 
> 
> Strike two. Another apparent Bernie Sanders supporter has struck again inan act of violence against a Republican. According to Heavy.com:   Hannah Roemhild, a Connecticut opera singer who posted negative things about President Donald Trump o...
> ...


From a more reliable ssource --

_Bradshaw said the attack was not terrorist-related in any way and claimed the Mar-a-Lago connection was likely just a coincidence.

"This is not a terrorist thing," he said during a news conference Friday. "I'm not so sure she knew where she was going. There was no way she was getting into the main entrance."









						Two in custody after Mar-A-Lago security breach
					

Two women were arrested in South Florida Friday after breaching security checkpoints around President Trump’s Mar-a-Lago Club in Palm Beach, police say.




					www.foxnews.com
				



_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 4, 2020)

With These (Partial) Results, It Looks Like Joe Biden Can Kiss Any Hope of an Iowa Victory Goodbye
					

Well, last night was a disastrous night for Democrats regarding looking competent. The Iowa Caucus was marred by technical difficulties that created total chaos. We had no data. There was




					townhall.com


----------



## nononono (Feb 4, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 6338
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Biden was off to the coat room after that.............*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 4, 2020)

You people are almost too dumb to be true.








						WATCH: Democrats Refuse To Applaud Young Black Girl Who Receives Scholarship | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 4, 2020)

I take that back, you are too dumb to true.








						WATCH: Democrats Refuse To Celebrate Economic Success For Blacks, Latinos, Women, Asians | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com


----------



## tenacious (Feb 4, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I take that back, you are too dumb to true.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I heard Trump avoided talking about the impeachment. Be honest, it is kinda weird that most likely even his own people weren't sure what he would, or would not, say during the speech. But sorry, I think you were saying something about Trump being great for black people. Please continue... lol


----------



## tenacious (Feb 4, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Biden was off to the coat room after that.............*


It's strangely funny to hear you defending Bernie and talking down Bloomberg and Biden. I read the President doing it also on Twitter.  Whats up with that? 
My spidey senses are telling me it's because he finds the prospect of running against the Biden/MB as the bigger threat....


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 4, 2020)

Tell Me What You Think: Did Elizabeth Warren Hilariously Try to Hide Her Face and Private Jet Shame in Iowa? (Video)
					

If so, it was a pretty good job.




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Lion Eyes (Feb 6, 2020)

WASHINGTON (AP) —
The Obama administration was ill-prepared to handle and failed to respond effectively to Russian interference during the 2016 election, according to a bipartisan congressional report released Thursday. It said officials feared getting caught up in a heavily politicized environment and undermining public confidence in the electoral process.











						Senate: Obama officials hamstrung by Russia election attack
					

WASHINGTON (AP) —  The Obama administration was ill-prepared to handle and failed to respond effectively to Russian interference during the 2016 election, according to a bipartisan...




					apnews.com


----------



## nononono (Feb 6, 2020)

QUOTE="tenacious, post: 307609, member: 757"

I *heard* Trump avoided talking about the impeachment.
*LIAR........and the " hearsay " line is very old now.*


Be honest, it is kinda weird that *most likely* even his own people weren't sure what he would, or would not, say during the speech.
*LIAR.......more " hearsay " speculation.....you related to Adam Schiff for Brains..?*


But sorry, I think you were saying something about Trump being great for *black people*. Please continue... lol
*More " Identity " politics from a clear as a bell Liberal/Progressive/Communist
Trump is great for ALL humans....!*


/QUOTE


*Oh Poor Poor Tiny " T "...... your life sucks under Nasty Nancy's skirt.*


----------



## espola (Feb 6, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> WASHINGTON (AP) —
> The Obama administration was ill-prepared to handle and failed to respond effectively to Russian interference during the 2016 election, according to a bipartisan congressional report released Thursday. It said officials feared getting caught up in a heavily politicized environment and undermining public confidence in the electoral process.
> 
> 
> ...


It should be much easier to deal with it this time since we know what they're up to.

Right?


----------



## nononono (Feb 6, 2020)

espola said:


> It should be much easier to deal with it this time since we know what they're up to.
> 
> Right?


*Yep.......YOU are correct.....*

*Your Party is waaaaay out in the open NOW !*




> Tom Perez
> 
> *✔*            @TomPerez
> 
> ...









Tom Perez

@TomPerez

A recanvass is a review of the worksheets from each caucus site to ensure accuracy.  The IDP will continue to report results.
10:00 AM · Feb 6, 2020·Twitter Web App







Organizers for Bernie 2020

@OFB2020

Replying to 
@TomPerez
#ResignTomPerez




*YOU DEMOCRATS HAVE NOT ONLY SCREWED THE POOCH, BUT 
TRYING TO DICK BERNIE TWICE IS NOT 
WHAT I'D CALL VERY SMART...............!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## tenacious (Feb 7, 2020)

nononono said:


> QUOTE="tenacious, post: 307609, member: 757"
> 
> I *heard* Trump avoided talking about the impeachment.
> *LIAR........and the " hearsay " line is very old now.*
> ...


Under Nancy's skirt?  Trump didn't testify, and in fact no one testified in front of the Senate. But yeah... in the absence of witnesses... there were some highly partisan votes.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 8, 2020)

Not ONE Dem candidate would have taken out Soleimani
					

A glimpse of things to come




					hotair.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 8, 2020)

Warren: The racism and oppression on my campaign is kinda America's fault, you know
					

Forrest Gump excuse?




					hotair.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 8, 2020)

'Socialism doesn't frickin' work!' — Chris Matthews stuns MSNBC panel with rant against socialism
					

"I've seen what socialism's like, and I don't like it. OK? It's not only not free, it doesn't frickin' work."




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 8, 2020)

'We’re losing our damn minds' — Democratic strategist James Carville hammers his party in blistering interview
					

"It's the godd**n smugness."




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 8, 2020)

Buttigieg Says There Is ‘No Evidence’ That Killing Soleimani Made America Safer
					

2020 presidential candidate Pete Buttigieg said Friday that there is "no evidence" that killing top Iranian Gen. Qasem Soleimani made America safer.




					dailycaller.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 9, 2020)

That’s one way to win.








						BREAKING: Man Deliberately Rams Vehicle Into GOP Tent Full Of Volunteers, Trump Responds | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 9, 2020)

Holy Hero Worship: Teenaged Pete Buttigieg Won a National Essay Contest by Praising Proud, Courageous Socialist Bernie Sanders
					

It's a risky thing to meet your idols.




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 9, 2020)

WATCH: Joe Biden Calls A Female Voter A ‘Lying Dog-Faced Pony Soldier’ | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 9, 2020)

Democrat Presidential Candidate Pete Buttigieg: Decriminalize All Drug Possession | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 9, 2020)

Maxine Waters: White Dem Candidates 'Have Blemishes on Their Record About Their Relationships with Black People'
					

Representative Maxine Waters (D-CA) said Sunday on MSNBC that the 2020 presidential hopefuls who are white had "blemishes on their record about their relationships with black people." | Clips




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## espola (Feb 9, 2020)

My niece, her husband, and their kids live in New Hampshire.  Grandniece got a photo-op --


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 9, 2020)

Biden: ‘Rational’ Gun ‘Policy’ Is Banning ‘50 Clips In A Weapon’; AK-47 Won’t Protect You From Government | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 9, 2020)

espola said:


> My niece, her husband, and their kids live in New Hampshire.  Grandniece got a photo-op --
> 
> View attachment 6375


Cute little girl, hope she doesn’t get scalped.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 9, 2020)

Oops: Michael Bloomberg Once Called Transgender People 'Man in a Dress'
					

Democratic presidential candidates, former New York City Mayor Mike Bloomberg speaks during a Democratic presidential primary debate Wednesday, Feb. 19, 2020, in Las Vegas, hosted by NBC News and MSNB...




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 9, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Oops: Michael Bloomberg Once Called Transgender People 'Man in a Dress'
> 
> 
> Democratic presidential candidates, former New York City Mayor Mike Bloomberg speaks during a Democratic presidential primary debate Wednesday, Feb. 19, 2020, in Las Vegas, hosted by NBC News and MSNB...
> ...


What'd ya got on Andrew Yang?


----------



## nononono (Feb 10, 2020)

*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


----------



## nononono (Feb 10, 2020)

espola said:


> My niece, her husband, and their kids live in New Hampshire.  Grandniece got a photo-op --
> 
> View attachment 6375



*INDOCTRINATED....!*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 10, 2020)

Bernie Sanders Was Accused Of ‘Cronyism’ As Mayor After Creating Government Position For His Girlfriend
					

Bernie Sanders has often railed against corruption in politics, but he was on the receiving end of similar accusations as mayor of Burlington in the 1980s




					dailycaller.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 10, 2020)

Despite ‘Stop And Frisk,’ Michael Bloomberg Gains Serious Traction With Black Voters
					

A national political poll of Democratic voters released Monday shows that Michael Bloomberg has gained serious traction with black voters.




					dailycaller.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 10, 2020)

DNC Vice Chair Accused Of Abusing Affordable Housing Program
					

New York Assemblyman Michael Blake, candidate for Congress, "has for years taken advantage of a different homeownership program" in violation of the rules.




					dailycaller.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 10, 2020)

Sanders Supporters Dumbfounded as Chuck Todd Quotes Bulwark Article Calling Them Literal Nazis
					

Does this mean we're not friends?




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 10, 2020)

The Collapse Begins in South Carolina: Clay Aiken Abandons Biden For Klobuchar
					

Clay Aiken just signed the death warrant on Joe Bidens campaign.




					www.redstate.com


----------



## tenacious (Feb 10, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> WATCH: Joe Biden Calls A Female Voter A ‘Lying Dog-Faced Pony Soldier’ | The Daily Wire
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This actually is one of those news stories that kind of makes me like Biden more.

I'd be interested to hear who he's going to pick as his VP.


----------



## tenacious (Feb 10, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Sanders Supporters Dumbfounded as Chuck Todd Quotes Bulwark Article Calling Them Literal Nazis
> 
> 
> Does this mean we're not friends?
> ...


I could see CT quoting someone else... and asking for a comment. Directly calling out a guest who on his show to be a Nazi seems less his style. 

That said, Bernie S supporters do like to play the "better than" card. The old "I'm right because I'm holier then you" that the Christian right used to throw around.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 10, 2020)

tenacious said:


> This actually is one of those news stories that kind of makes me like Biden more.
> 
> I'd be interested to hear who he's going to pick as his VP.


----------



## tenacious (Feb 10, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 6381


Actually I don't know that much about Abrams. Obviously she made a lot of noise about voter suppression. But wasn't able to figure out how to counter act the dirty maneuvering, let alone win the election. And personally I like winners.  

Kamala Harris on the other hand handily won her Senate race, and I would think might be a nice VP. Joe could groom her for 4 years, and lay more and more responsibility on her as time goes by. With some more seasoning my read was she had the chops to win the Presidency.  Sort of like Bush or Trump, she just needs handlers watching out for any silliness.  No putting her sister in charge of her campaign, losing control of her message, or the rest of those rookie move she played in the primary.  

Also her moving to DC would open up a Senate seat for my boy Schiff.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 11, 2020)

So t continues to repeat long ago and thoroughly debunked lies at his rallies, "I would have won here if it weren't for hundreds of buses full of voters from another state coming to vote here!" . . . and the crowd goes wild. Sheep.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 11, 2020)

tenacious said:


> Actually I don't know that much about Abrams. Obviously she made a lot of noise about voter suppression. But wasn't able to figure out how to counter act the dirty maneuvering, let alone win the election. And personally I like winners.
> 
> Kamala Harris on the other hand handily won her Senate race, and I would think might be a nice VP. Joe could groom her for 4 years, and lay more and more responsibility on her as time goes by. With some more seasoning my read was she had the chops to win the Presidency.  Sort of like Bush or Trump, she just needs handlers watching out for any silliness.  No putting her sister in charge of her campaign, losing control of her message, or the rest of those rookie move she played in the primary.
> 
> Also her moving to DC would open up a Senate seat for my boy Schiff.


Harris is hiding her record as a prosecutor and first not take a stand on anything.


----------



## tenacious (Feb 11, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Harris is hiding her record as a prosecutor and first not take a stand on anything.


Idk. Yes obviously in the Dem primary she's going to play down the prosecutor thing.
But in a general election I'd think being tough on crime would be more of an asset.

As for not taking a stand, I agree.  She needs to fix that. And an experienced mentor like Biden, with a history of misspeaking himself, could likely help her grow past trying to be a people pleasing politician who wants to say yes to everyone...


----------



## nononono (Feb 11, 2020)

tenacious said:


> Actually I don't know that much about Abrams. Obviously she made a lot of noise about voter suppression. But wasn't able to figure out how to counter act the dirty maneuvering, let alone win the election. And personally I like winners.
> 
> Kamala Harris on the other hand handily won her Senate race, and I would think might be a nice VP. Joe could groom her for 4 years, and lay more and more responsibility on her as time goes by. With some more seasoning my read was she had the chops to win the Presidency.  Sort of like Bush or Trump, she just needs handlers watching out for any silliness.  No putting her sister in charge of her campaign, losing control of her message, or the rest of those rookie move she played in the primary.
> 
> Also her moving to DC would open up a Senate seat for* my boy* Schiff.



*" Your Boy ".....?

Deep issues you have..........*


----------



## nononono (Feb 11, 2020)

tenacious said:


> Idk. Yes obviously in the Dem primary she's going to play down the prosecutor thing.
> But in a general election I'd think being tough on crime would be more of an asset.
> 
> As for not taking a stand, I agree.  She needs to fix that. And an experienced mentor like Biden, with a history of misspeaking himself, could likely help her grow past trying to be a people pleasing politician who wants to say yes to everyone...


----------



## espola (Feb 11, 2020)

espola said:


> My niece, her husband, and their kids live in New Hampshire.  Grandniece got a photo-op --
> 
> View attachment 6375


More on this --









						Women backing Elizabeth Warren in New Hampshire call 'electability' concerns a 'red herring'
					

Elizabeth Warren's female supporters in New Hampshire question her lack of popularity.




					abcnews.go.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 11, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What'd ya got on Andrew Yang?


How about this?








						Democrat Andrew Yang ends presidential bid
					

The businessman pulled the plug as New Hampshire primary results rolled in




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 13, 2020)

Watch: Klobuchar in 2006 Called for 'Order at the Border,' a Wall, and E-Verify
					

In 2006, while running for the U.S. Senate, Amy Klobuchar held the same positions on illegal immigration as President Donald Trump.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## tenacious (Feb 13, 2020)

nononono said:


> *" Your Boy ".....?
> 
> Deep issues you have..........*


No... don't be such a hater.


----------



## tenacious (Feb 13, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Watch: Klobuchar in 2006 Called for 'Order at the Border,' a Wall, and E-Verify
> 
> 
> In 2006, while running for the U.S. Senate, Amy Klobuchar held the same positions on illegal immigration as President Donald Trump.
> ...


It seems like a majority of American's support control of our borders. Although somehow I doubt Klobuchar publicly agreed with the wall...


----------



## tenacious (Feb 13, 2020)

Who knew Bloomberg could talk smack so good?

".@realDonaldTrump - we know many of the same people in NY. Behind your back they laugh at you & call you a carnival barking clown," Bloomberg tweeted. "They know you inherited a fortune & squandered it with stupid deals and incompetence. I have the record & the resources to defeat you. And I will."








						Trump escalates his attacks on Bloomberg, comparing him to Jeb Bush
					

The president also seeks to capitalize on the former New York mayor’s latest controversy regarding stop-and-frisk policing.




					www.politico.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 13, 2020)

tenacious said:


> Who knew Bloomberg could talk smack so good?
> 
> ".@realDonaldTrump - we know many of the same people in NY. Behind your back they laugh at you & call you a carnival barking clown," Bloomberg tweeted. "They know you inherited a fortune & squandered it with stupid deals and incompetence. I have the record & the resources to defeat you. And I will."
> 
> ...


Like I said before Bloomberg knows him well. The two in a debate would be classic, t might try to punch him . . . but t would never agree to debate someone who would pull his strings so hard.


----------



## nononono (Feb 13, 2020)

*DEMOCRATS HAVE :*
*
.
No Candidate.
No Message.
No Results.

What a platform to run on......My Goodness.


All Democrats have is a history of Criminality.*


----------



## messy (Feb 13, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Like I said before Bloomberg knows him well. The two in a debate would be classic, t might try to punch him . . . but t would never agree to debate someone who would pull his strings so hard.


Those will be fun debates.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 13, 2020)

messy said:


> Those will be fun debates.


Right up until you lose, then it will be a little less fun.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 13, 2020)

First class Bernie


----------



## messy (Feb 13, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Right up until you lose, then it will be a little less fun.


Doesn't matter. It's already fun. Trump has already been exposed. He's actually powerless. And watch Bloomberg turn him into an even bigger laughing stock.


----------



## nononono (Feb 13, 2020)

messy said:


> Doesn't matter. It's already fun. Trump has already been exposed. He's actually powerless. And watch Bloomberg turn him into an even bigger laughing stock.



*Lying Pandering " Mini " Mike ......worthless....he's like a drunk throwin his paycheck money *
*around in a bar...an election he will NOT win.
He's in it to stir up trouble.....which he's doing a very good job of in the Democratic Party.*









*Awww Hell.....give the man a box...*


----------



## messy (Feb 13, 2020)

Hey nono...you can identify, right? Isn't this exactly what people say about you?

".@realDonaldTrump - we know many of the same people in NY. Behind your back they laugh at you & call you a carnival barking clown," Bloomberg tweeted. "They know you inherited a fortune & squandered it with stupid deals and incompetence. I have the record & the resources to defeat you. And I will."


----------



## messy (Feb 13, 2020)

Attorney General William Barr on Thursday rebuked President Donald Trump for publicly commenting on sensitive investigations but insisted the Justice Department had acted appropriately after an extraordinary falling out with career prosecutors who had handled the case of Roger Stone earlier this week.
In an interview with ABC News, Barr provided a robust defense of the department's rank-and-file and said Trump's online missives made it "impossible" to do his job.
"I cannot do my job here at the department with a constant background commentary that undercuts me," Barr said.
"To have public statements and tweets made about the department, about people in the department, our men and women here, about cases pending in the department and about judges before whom we have cases, make it impossible for me to do my job and to assure the courts and the prosecutors in the department that we're doing our work with integrity," he said.


----------



## nononono (Feb 13, 2020)

messy said:


> Hey nono...you can identify, right? Isn't this exactly what people say about you?
> 
> ".@realDonaldTrump - we know many of the same people in NY. Behind your back they laugh at you & call you a carnival barking clown," Bloomberg tweeted. "They know you inherited a fortune & squandered it with stupid deals and incompetence. I have the record & the resources to defeat you. And I will."


*You sure are offended......what is Mini Mike 1" taller than you.....*


----------



## nononono (Feb 13, 2020)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 13, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Lying Pandering " Mini " Mike ......worthless....he's like a drunk throwin his paycheck money *
> *around in a bar...an election he will NOT win.
> He's in it to stir up trouble.....which he's doing a very good job of in the Democratic Party.*
> 
> ...


That was back when t was a big Dem and Dem supporter and was fully behind stop and frisk, loved Hillary, defended Bill Clinton . . . before he found out how gullible the other side was.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 13, 2020)

messy said:


> Attorney General William Barr on Thursday rebuked President Donald Trump for publicly commenting on sensitive investigations but insisted the Justice Department had acted appropriately after an extraordinary falling out with career prosecutors who had handled the case of Roger Stone earlier this week.
> In an interview with ABC News, Barr provided a robust defense of the department's rank-and-file and said Trump's online missives made it "impossible" to do his job.
> "I cannot do my job here at the department with a constant background commentary that undercuts me," Barr said.
> "To have public statements and tweets made about the department, about people in the department, our men and women here, about cases pending in the department and about judges before whom we have cases, make it impossible for me to do my job and to assure the courts and the prosecutors in the department that we're doing our work with integrity," he said.


I think Barr is one person Trump might just listen to.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 14, 2020)

"I need to level with you": Warren warns donors she's done soon if they don't start kicking in cash
					

Wampum.




					hotair.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 14, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I think Barr is one person Trump might just listen to.


That was a b.s. save the ship before it sinks interview. t knew what he was going to say.


----------



## espola (Feb 14, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That was a b.s. save the ship before it sinks interview. t knew what he was going to say.


At this point Barr is in as deep as t and is fighting to save his own power and position.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 14, 2020)

espola said:


> At this point Barr is in as deep as t and is fighting to save his own power and position.


The fact that t didn't go berserk is proof enough it was a coordinated effort.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 14, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The fact that t didn't go berserk is proof enough it was a coordinated effort.


Don’t know, but Trump probably knows he might just need Barr some day.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 14, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Don’t know, but Trump probably knows he might just need Barr some day.


Someday? Without Barr he would already be out on his ass.


----------



## nononono (Feb 14, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That was back when t was a big Dem and Dem supporter and was fully behind stop and frisk, loved Hillary, defended Bill Clinton . . . before he found out how gullible the other side was.



*Mini " Mike " was a lifelong Democrat until he ran as Gov, he then switched to Republican.*
*Mini " Mike" has now switched back in an attempt to become a thorn in Trump side for 2020.
Looks like Mini " Mike " has become his own worst enemy......Stop and frisk.....ah the LIES.*
*Trump was a Democratic " Donor " before he ran as a Republican....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 15, 2020)

Amy Klobuchar Can't Name President of Mexico, Despite Voting for USMCA
					

Sen. Amy Klobuchar (D-MN) could not name the president of Mexico when asked to do so by a Telemundo reporter, despite voting for USMCA.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 15, 2020)

Biden Gets Busted for Denying the Obama Admin Had 'Kids in Cages'; He Loses It Big Time
					

Caught...




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 16, 2020)

Yikes: The Queer Community Isn't Happy With Mayor Pete
					

Uh oh.




					townhall.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 17, 2020)

Pete Buttigieg: 'We Are All Lifted Up' by Stories About Abortions
					

Pete Buttigieg celebrated a woman's story about an abortion she had in college, saying it was a reminder of the freedoms under attack.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 17, 2020)

Joe Biden Thinks He's in California When He's in Nevada -- but It Gets Worse
					

More elder abuse...




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 17, 2020)

So, you people are now in favor of old, racist, white, straight, misogynistic, former democrat billionaires from New York as president?
Got it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 18, 2020)

What a pig.








						Stacey Abrams: Of course I want to be vice president
					

Contender.




					hotair.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 18, 2020)

Bloomberg In Resurfaced Video: ‘Black And Latino Males’ Don’t ‘Know How To Behave In The Workplace’ | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 18, 2020)

Watch -- Biden: DACA Illegals 'Are More American than Most Americans'
					

Joe Biden said illegal aliens who are shielded from deportation by Obama's DACA program are "more American than most Americans are."




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 18, 2020)

Buttigieg: Illegals Have ‘Every Bit of Claim on This Country’ As We Do
					

Pete Buttigieg repeated his claim Monday that the United States of America belonged to illegal immigrants, just as much the country's citizens.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 18, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Bloomberg In Resurfaced Video: ‘Black And Latino Males’ Don’t ‘Know How To Behave In The Workplace’ | The Daily Wire
> 
> 
> 
> ...


More irony.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 18, 2020)

Bloomberg: We Can No Longer Provide Health Care to the Elderly
					

Wow.




					townhall.com


----------



## espola (Feb 19, 2020)

George Zimmerman still hasn't figured out that his best days were when nobody knew his name --









						George Zimmerman sues Pete Buttigieg, Elizabeth Warren for $265 million
					

George Zimmerman wants a day in court against two of the leading Democratic presidential contenders.




					www.washingtontimes.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 20, 2020)

__





						Redirect Notice
					





					images.app.goo.gl


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 20, 2020)

Apparently in the race between Issa and DeMaio the only concern is who is most loyal to the king.


----------



## espola (Feb 20, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Apparently in the race between Issa and DeMaio the only concern is who is most loyal to the king.


Whichever wins, his opponent in the November election only needs to rerun the ads of his primary opponent.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 21, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Apparently in the race between Issa and DeMaio the only concern is who is most loyal to the king.


It’s good to be the king.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 21, 2020)

Way to take a stand Pocahontas, heap big trouble.








						Warren: Bloomberg ‘Disqualified’ From Being President, But I’ll Support Him If He’s The Nominee
					

Democratic presidential candidate Sen. Elizabeth Warren (D-MA) continued to attack fellow candidate Michael Bloomberg on Thursday night during a CNN town




					www.dailywire.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 21, 2020)

Steve Scalise Responds To Keith Ellison’s Claim That Bernie Sanders’ Supporters Aren’t Violent
					

Scalise responded Thursday to Democratic Minnesota Attorney General Keith Ellison's claim that supporters of Vermont Sen. Bernie Sanders are not violent.




					dailycaller.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 21, 2020)

Biden: 'Nobody Is Going to Be Deported in My First 100 Days'
					

During a town hall on CNN on Thursday, 2020 Democratic presidential candidate former Vice President Joe Biden vowed that no one will be deported during | Clips During a town hall on CNN on Thursday, 2020 Democratic presidential candidate former Vice President Joe Biden vowed that no one will be...




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 21, 2020)

Joe Biden Rules Out Second Term if 'Mental Acuity' Declines
					

at a CNN town hall in Las Vegas, Nevada, Joe Biden, 77, pledged not to run for a second White House term if his "mental acuity" declines.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 21, 2020)

Bernie's three properties prove that he is a true socialist leader
					

Although Mike Bloomberg was generally a bust at the Democrat debate, with his reptilian, condescending air, he landed a couple of the debate's best shots, with Bernie as his target.The one that landed hardest was his point about Berni...




					www.americanthinker.com


----------



## espola (Feb 22, 2020)

Blast from the past --


----------



## espola (Feb 22, 2020)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 22, 2020)

espola said:


> Blast from the past --
> 
> View attachment 6476


----------



## espola (Feb 22, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> View attachment 6478


"I love it when you people make predictions"


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 22, 2020)

espola said:


> "I love it when you people make predictions"


----------



## espola (Feb 22, 2020)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 22, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1229401940951535616


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Feb 22, 2020)




----------



## espola (Feb 22, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1229401940951535616


I gotta admit - t gives us better theater.


----------



## espola (Feb 22, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1229401940951535616


Moscow subway station --


----------



## espola (Feb 22, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1229401940951535616


Washington subway station --


----------



## espola (Feb 22, 2020)

New York subway station --


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 23, 2020)

espola said:


> I gotta admit - t gives us better theater.


It will be boring going back to the rule of law, the Constitution, a person who can actually articulate policy, someone who reads and takes their briefings without a temper tantrum.


----------



## espola (Feb 23, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It will be boring going back to the rule of law, the Constitution, a person who can actually articulate policy, someone who reads and takes their briefings without a temper tantrum.


The clip was extracted out of context and framed with exaggerated criticism, making it into sucker bait for the gullible, as was demonstrated by how it was posted here.  I suppose Bernie never complained about the lifestyle of the Soviet leaders, where they lavished in luxury on the backs of the common people, purged their government of any critics, and forced their news media to publish lies in attempts to hide their crimes.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 23, 2020)

espola said:


> The clip was extracted out of context and framed with exaggerated criticism, making it into sucker bait for the gullible, as was demonstrated by how it was posted here.  I suppose Bernie never complained about the lifestyle of the Soviet leaders, where they lavished in luxury on the backs of the common people, purged their government of any critics, and forced their news media to publish lies in attempts to hide their crimes.


Sounds familiar.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 23, 2020)

Biden and Buttigieg: Was it over when the Germans bombed Pearl Harbor?
					

"Y'all did it for me!"




					hotair.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 23, 2020)

Reality Sets in As Chris Matthews Says Four More Years of Trump Is Better Than Sanders
					

Sad scene.




					www.redstate.com


----------



## espola (Feb 23, 2020)

I was hoping to find something based on those "Charlie Don't Surf" t-shirts with the logo "Bernie Don't Golf".


----------



## nononono (Feb 23, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It will be boring going back to the rule of law, the Constitution, a person who can actually articulate policy, someone who reads and takes their briefings without a temper tantrum.


*Yeah....*
*
When a large amount of the Democrats and quite a few Republicans get*
*locked up.....it will be calmer that's for sure.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 24, 2020)

This just in, blacks don’t like queers.








						Buttigieg Trolled By Black Lives Matter Activists: ‘Pete Can’t Be Our President’ | The Daily Wire
					

On Monday, Pete Buttigieg, who has had a great deal of trouble galvanizing black voters to support him, ran into another roadblock as he joined striking




					www.dailywire.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 24, 2020)

‘I Was Wrong’: MSNBC’s Chris Matthews Issues On-Air Apology To Sanders After Comparing Success To Rise Of Nazi Germany
					

MSNBC host Chris Matthews gave an on-air apology to Sen. Bernie Sanders after comparing his surge in the race to when the Nazis took over France.




					dailycaller.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 24, 2020)

How are you people feeling about your chances?








						Bernie Sanders Can’t Answer When Asked How All His Socialist Proposals Are ‘Going To Be Paid For’
					

The Independent Vermont Senator couldn't put an exact price tag on his policy proposals.




					dailycaller.com


----------



## nononono (Feb 24, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> ‘I Was Wrong’: MSNBC’s Chris Matthews Issues On-Air Apology To Sanders After Comparing Success To Rise Of Nazi Germany
> 
> 
> MSNBC host Chris Matthews gave an on-air apology to Sen. Bernie Sanders after comparing his surge in the race to when the Nazis took over France.
> ...



*Chris Matthews could " Feel " the thrill leaving his wallet......
Capitalism dictated a desperate apology....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 24, 2020)

You people just can’t catch a break.








						Report: What Head Juror in Stone Case Wrote on Her Juror Questionnaire Has Now Been Revealed
					

So what is the judge going to say about this?




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 24, 2020)

The hits keep coming.








						Solomon: Newly Declassified FBI Documents Contradict Mueller Team's Claims in Papadopoulos' Sentencing Memo
					

Neither the DOJ or Zelinsky responded to Solomon's "queries." What a surprise!




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 24, 2020)

Trump Starts Implementing Ban on Welfare-Dependent Immigration to U.S.
					

Trump started implementing the federal regulation geared toward stopping welfare-dependent immigrants from permanently resettling in the U.S.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 24, 2020)

Joe Biden to Gun Manufacturers: 'I'm Going to Take You Down'
					

In South Carolina, Democrat presidential hopeful Joe Biden referenced gun manufacturers and said, "I'm going to take you down."




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 24, 2020)

Biden Criticizes Sanders for Praising Castro Despite Own Record on Cuba
					

Joe Biden criticized his progressive rival, Sen. Bernie Sanders (I-VT), on Monday for praising Fidel Castro, despite his own record on Cuba.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 24, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How are you people feeling about your chances?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, that’s what I thought.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 24, 2020)

Toast


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 24, 2020)

Bernie Sanders reveals 'major plans' to be funded by new taxes, massive lawsuits, military cuts
					

Bernie Sanders unexpectedly released a fact-sheet Monday night explaining that he'd pay for his sweeping new government programs through new taxes and massive lawsuits, as well as by slashing spending on the military, among other methods.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 25, 2020)

I hear crazy senile creepy joe is running for senate now?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 25, 2020)

Are you people tapping out already?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 25, 2020)

Did someone light one of those pussy fragrance candles in here?


----------



## nononono (Feb 25, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Did someone light one of those pussy fragrance candles in here?


*Been posting on this forum for quite some time and the palpable anger form Democrats has*
*been rising for at least seven to eight years now....They knew the previous administration was a
shit show, but the amount of " trolls " that were supporting them was quite amazing.
I honestly could not/cannot believe the amount of people who flat out ignored the TRUTH about
what was transpiring....now ALL can see the disgusting gross Emperor was naked as a jay bird.
Now they ( Liberals ) are scattering like rats on a sinking ship....This summer is going to be
a MASSIVE cluster phuck for America if the Democrats continue with their petulant agenda...!*

*COVID-19 was no accident, just remember I said that.....!!! 





*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 25, 2020)

The great white hopes.

What a bunch of fucking racist hypocrites you libs really are.
Too Funny.
Tell us again about projection.
Bitches


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 25, 2020)

Democrat Joe Biden: 150 MILLION Americans Killed In Shootings Since 2007 | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 25, 2020)

You people better put one of the 3 dumb bitches running in the ticket, you don’t want to be seen as anti women, anti minority and anti fag, do ya?
We all know you are, but you can still try to hide it at least.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 26, 2020)




----------



## messy (Feb 27, 2020)

This is why Trump is president. We are dumb and he knows it.









						'Jimmy Kimmel Live' asks Republican voters to name a country, any country on a map
					

Geography can sometimes be a tricky subject for people, and often relies on memory which isn't always the best as you get older.That being said, you'd imagine...




					entertainment.ie


----------



## nononono (Feb 27, 2020)

messy said:


> This is why Trump is president. We are dumb and he knows it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*No " Messy " Financial ......YOU are dumb and that's why voters elected *
*Donald J. Trump to purge idiocy from the Government that YOU Elected/Enabled
in the previous administration...
*
*That is why Trump is President !!!!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 27, 2020)

nononono said:


> *No " Messy " Financial ......YOU are dumb and that's why voters elected *
> *Donald J. Trump to purge idiocy from the Government that YOU Elected/Enabled
> in the previous administration...*
> 
> *That is why Trump is President !!!!*


They maybe why he was elected, many believed him, but we got the opposite. The smart ones have buyers remorse. Then there are the idiots like you that ignore all the evidence and only listen to one man. All your faith in one, deeply flawed man. Time to pull your pants back up Ned.


----------



## nononono (Feb 27, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> They maybe why he was elected, many believed him, but we got the opposite.
> The smart ones have buyers remorse.
> Then there are the idiots like you that ignore all the evidence and only listen to one man.
> All your faith in one, deeply flawed man.
> Time to pull your pants back up Ned.



*You're talking to yourself in the mirror......*
*Your backwoods analogy fits you and yours to a " T ".....
*
*






Squeal like a pig.......*


----------



## messy (Feb 28, 2020)

Is there a rule somewhere that says if you're really ignorant and don't believe in facts, you are a Trump supporter? There must be.
I can pick them out every time.
As soon as they say "I don't know where France is on a map, who cares?" or "no, there's no evidence the climate is warming" then I know that idiot is for Trump.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 28, 2020)

messy said:


> Is there a rule somewhere that says if you're really ignorant and don't believe in facts, you are a Trump supporter? There must be.
> I can pick them out every time.
> As soon as they say "I don't know where France is on a map, who cares?" or "no, there's no evidence the climate is warming" then I know that idiot is for Trump.


Those are the people that believe what he says and believe he is on their side.


----------



## nononono (Feb 28, 2020)

messy said:


> Is there a rule somewhere that says if you're really ignorant and don't believe in facts, you are a Trump supporter? There must be.
> I can pick them out every time.
> As soon as they say "I don't know where France is on a map, who cares?" or "no, there's no evidence the climate is warming" then I know that idiot is for Trump.


*You further expose your diminutive mental capacity with each new post.........*


----------



## messy (Feb 28, 2020)

This is how incredibly stupid our president sounds. Hard to believe, unless you're 4ns, then you think this is how people should speak.
Most of us deserve better, but that minority that may control the electoral college may re-elect this idiot...

"This will end. This will end. You look at flu season. I said 26,000 people. I never heard of a number like that: 26,000 people, going up to 69,000 people, doctor, you told me before. 69,000 people die every year — from 20 to 69 — every year from the flu. Think of that. That’s incredible. So far, the results of all of this that everybody is reading about — and part of the thing is, you want to keep it the way it is, you don’t want to see panic, because there’s no reason to be panicked about it — but when I mentioned the flu, I asked the various doctors, “Is this just like flu?” Because people die from the flu. And this is very unusual. And it is a little bit different, but in some ways it’s easier and in some ways it’s a little bit tougher, but we have it so well under control, I mean, we really have done a very good job."
"I don’t think it’s inevitable. It probably will. It possibly will. It could be at a very small level or it could be at a larger level. Whatever happens, we’re totally prepared. We have the best people in the world. You see that from the study. We have the best prepared people, the best people in the world. Congress is willing to give us much more than we’re even asking for. That’s nice for a change. But we are totally ready, willing, and able to — it’s a term that we use, it’s “ready, willing, and able.” It’s going to be very well under control. Now, it may get bigger. It may get a little bigger. It may not get bigger at all. We’ll see what happens. But regardless of what happens, we’re totally prepared."


----------



## messy (Feb 28, 2020)

Does it matter who the Dems nominate? Don't they beat Trump with anybody?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 28, 2020)

messy said:


> Is there a rule somewhere that says if you're really ignorant and don't believe in facts, you are a Trump supporter? There must be.
> I can pick them out every time.
> As soon as they say "I don't know where France is on a map, who cares?" or "no, there's no evidence the climate is warming" then I know that idiot is for Trump.


Cheer up you lemming, only 4+ years to go and you know it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 28, 2020)

messy said:


> This is how incredibly stupid our president sounds. Hard to believe, unless you're 4ns, then you think this is how people should speak.
> Most of us deserve better, but that minority that may control the electoral college may re-elect this idiot...
> 
> "This will end. This will end. You look at flu season. I said 26,000 people. I never heard of a number like that: 26,000 people, going up to 69,000 people, doctor, you told me before. 69,000 people die every year — from 20 to 69 — every year from the flu. Think of that. That’s incredible. So far, the results of all of this that everybody is reading about — and part of the thing is, you want to keep it the way it is, you don’t want to see panic, because there’s no reason to be panicked about it — but when I mentioned the flu, I asked the various doctors, “Is this just like flu?” Because people die from the flu. And this is very unusual. And it is a little bit different, but in some ways it’s easier and in some ways it’s a little bit tougher, but we have it so well under control, I mean, we really have done a very good job."
> "I don’t think it’s inevitable. It probably will. It possibly will. It could be at a very small level or it could be at a larger level. Whatever happens, we’re totally prepared. We have the best people in the world. You see that from the study. We have the best prepared people, the best people in the world. Congress is willing to give us much more than we’re even asking for. That’s nice for a change. But we are totally ready, willing, and able to — it’s a term that we use, it’s “ready, willing, and able.” It’s going to be very well under control. Now, it may get bigger. It may get a little bigger. It may not get bigger at all. We’ll see what happens. But regardless of what happens, we’re totally prepared."


Maybe you will remember Trump next time you elect Malcolm x.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 28, 2020)

messy said:


> Does it matter who the Dems nominate? Don't they beat Trump with anybody?


You tried anyone the last election, remember? He old popular vote thing?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 28, 2020)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 28, 2020)

'Big mistake': Chris Matthews incorrectly ID's GOP Sen. Tim Scott as Dem running against Sen. Lindsey Graham
					

Oof.




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## tenacious (Feb 28, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Maybe you will remember Trump next time you elect Malcolm x.


I do agree with your assessment, this election is dems to lose. And its starting to seem like they are determined to lose it.  
The democratic party has forgotten how to win.


----------



## tenacious (Feb 28, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> 'Big mistake': Chris Matthews incorrectly ID's GOP Sen. Tim Scott as Dem running against Sen. Lindsey Graham
> 
> 
> Oof.
> ...


I've always like CM.  And watched his show almost everyday for a while. Forgetting a name is nothing, he's been doing crazy stuff for years. Probably a hungry young journalist looking to cancel him out leaked the story. 

Some days he would bring guests on, and then talk through their whole episode. Like introduce them and then monologue til it was time to say goodbye. Who else does that? Anyway all in all I give his show an 8/10 just because I love me some mayhem.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 29, 2020)

tenacious said:


> I've always like CM.  And watched his show almost everyday for a while. Forgetting a name is nothing, he's been doing crazy stuff for years. Probably a hungry young journalist looking to cancel him out leaked the story.
> 
> Some days he would bring guests on, and then talk through their whole episode. Like introduce them and then monologue til it was time to say goodbye. Who else does that? Anyway all in all I give his show an 8/10 just because I love me some mayhem.


Did you see his Bernie is hitler thing and then back track?


----------



## messy (Mar 1, 2020)

I met a very nice Lady from Kansas last night, Dr. Barbara Bollier. She's a lifelong Republican who, like so many, recently left the party because her sense of morality couldn't take it anymore.
She's running for the U.S. Senate and her likely opponent is that nutjob Kris Kobach. I expect she will win.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 1, 2020)

messy said:


> I met a very nice Lady from Kansas last night, Dr. Barbara Bollier. She's a lifelong Republican who, like so many, recently left the party because her sense of morality couldn't take it anymore.
> She's running for the U.S. Senate and her likely opponent is that nutjob Kris Kobach. I expect she will win.


I love it when you people make predictions.
You wanna take a stab at the nomination?
How about the presidential election?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 1, 2020)

tenacious said:


> I've always like CM.  And watched his show almost everyday for a while. Forgetting a name is nothing, he's been doing crazy stuff for years. Probably a hungry young journalist looking to cancel him out leaked the story.
> 
> Some days he would bring guests on, and then talk through their whole episode. Like introduce them and then monologue til it was time to say goodbye. Who else does that? Anyway all in all I give his show an 8/10 just because I love me some mayhem.











						Chris Matthews' Horrible, No Good, Very Bad Week (And It's About Time)
					

Finally, consequences?




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 1, 2020)

***Live Updates*** South Carolina Primary Results
					

South Carolina holds the nation’s first-in-the-South presidential primary on Saturday. Stay tuned to Breitbart News for live updates. All times eastern. | Politics




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 1, 2020)

So climate change loons and queers are not in fashion this year.








						Buttigieg exits presidential race ahead of Super Tuesday, cementing collapse after strong Iowa showing
					

Pete Buttigieg told supporters he's ending his presidential campaign on Sunday, campaign sources confirmed to Fox News, in an abrupt and surprising pullout that further narrows the field of Democrats less than a month after he declared victory in the contested Iowa caucuses.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## messy (Mar 2, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I love it when you people make predictions.
> You wanna take a stab at the nomination?
> How about the presidential election?


Election will be very, very close. Trump could win, but not likely. Most don't want him.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 2, 2020)

messy said:


> Election will be very, very close. Trump could win, but not likely. Most don't want him.


"Most" didn't want him in 2016.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 2, 2020)

MSNBC host Chris Matthews opens show by announcing his retirement, and apologizes
					

The beleaguered veteran host had faced various controversies recently




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## tenacious (Mar 2, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Did you see his Bernie is hitler thing and then back track?


Is that what he said? lol  
I knew he must have said something since he'd obviously been canceled given the coverage. Which is one of the reasons I have for voting for someone like Bernie.  Or Warren.  Did you see how she went after Bloomberg? And he's a democrat.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 2, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> MSNBC host Chris Matthews opens show by announcing his retirement, and apologizes
> 
> 
> The beleaguered veteran host had faced various controversies recently
> ...


I really liked Matthews show. Hopefully HBO or someone picks him up because I think he's got a good take. Even when I disagree.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 2, 2020)

messy said:


> Election will be very, very close. Trump could win, but not likely. Most don't want him.


Not sure I agree.  I'm sort of with J Carville when he said it's like Bernie isn't really running. He's going to stick up for Castro / call out Israel; and win the state of Florida in November? Or what about how Bernie's stance of "no fracking" is going to play in central and western Pennsylvania?  Yikes.

Anyway, I'm just not felling the burn. Trump or Bernie?  One of them wants to give my money to rich people and the other to poor people. Forget that! I'm for the younger of the two older moderates left in the race. Go Bloomberg.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 2, 2020)

...or Biden.


----------



## tenacious (Mar 2, 2020)

tenacious said:


> Is that what he said? lol
> I knew he must have said something since he'd obviously been canceled given the coverage. Which is one of the reasons I have for voting for someone like Bernie.  Or Warren.  Did you see how she went after Bloomberg? And he's a democrat.


D'oh!  Let me clarify since my premium membership no longer lets me fix mistakes.  What I meant to say is some of Bernie and Warren's fans seem really hardcore- and I have a thing about voting for people where the possibility they might one day purge me is even on the table.


----------



## espola (Mar 2, 2020)

tenacious said:


> Is that what he said? lol
> I knew he must have said something since he'd obviously been canceled given the coverage. Which is one of the reasons I have for voting for someone like Bernie.  Or Warren.  Did you see how she went after Bloomberg? And he's a democrat.


He quit in the middle of a show.  That doesn't happen very often.


----------



## espola (Mar 2, 2020)

tenacious said:


> Not sure I agree.  I'm sort of with J Carville when he said it's like Bernie isn't really running. He's going to stick up for Castro / call out Israel; and win the state of Florida in November? Or what about how Bernie's stance of "no fracking" is going to play in central and western Pennsylvania?  Yikes.
> 
> Anyway, I'm just not felling the burn. Trump or Bernie?  One of them wants to give my money to rich people and the other to poor people. Forget that! I'm for the younger of the two older moderates left in the race. Go Bloomberg.


With my no party preference registration, I may request a Democratic Paty ballot tomorrow and vote for Steyer.


----------



## nononono (Mar 3, 2020)

espola said:


> With my no party preference registration, I may request a Democratic Paty ballot tomorrow and vote for Steyer.


*Your complete posting History is DEMOCRATIC, don't try to fool yourself on
a public forum...it just confirms your insanity.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 4, 2020)

Why the stock market is so excited about Joe Biden
					

Here's what investors are paying attention to.




					edition.cnn.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 7, 2020)

"Oh we'll be cutting!"


----------



## nononono (Mar 8, 2020)

*Yep.....It still fits YOUR bitter Party today......*


----------



## messy (Mar 9, 2020)

It's funny watching Trump wear this stock market crash. Nobody is blaming him for the coronavirus (other than just being an idiot about how to handle it) or the crash, but as he flails desperately trying to deny that there's any real problem, or that it's the Dems' or the media's fault, he's wearing this disaster like a tailor-made suit. Let him!


----------



## nononono (Mar 9, 2020)

messy said:


> It's funny watching Trump wear this stock market crash. Nobody is blaming him for the coronavirus (other than just being an idiot about how to handle it) or the crash, but as he flails desperately trying to deny that there's any real problem, or that it's the Dems' or the media's fault, he's wearing this disaster like a tailor-made suit. Let him!



*Both the Market crash and the COVID-19 disaster are directly *
*related to Democrats INACTION'S......

Oh, but the False Impeachment was very very very important....
*
*Democrats are CRIMINAL scum....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 9, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Both the Market crash and the COVID-19 disaster are directly *
> *related to Democrats INACTION'S......
> 
> Oh, but the False Impeachment was very very very important....*
> ...


You certainly attempt to bestow a great deal of power to "Democrats".


----------



## messy (Mar 9, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Both the Market crash and the COVID-19 disaster are directly *
> *related to Democrats INACTION'S......
> 
> Oh, but the False Impeachment was very very very important....*
> ...


Perfect. Keep saying that! You get to wear it. See you in November.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 9, 2020)

messy said:


> Perfect. Keep saying that! You get to wear it. See you in November.


Creepy Joe or Crazy Bernie?


----------



## messy (Mar 9, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Creepy Joe or Crazy Bernie?


It's Joe Biden vs. Donald Trump. We all know who's crazy and creepy. Should we grab a pussy or should we say our coronavirus tests are "perfect, like the transcript?"


----------



## nononono (Mar 9, 2020)

messy said:


> Perfect. Keep saying that! You get to wear it. See you in November.


*Who's gunna win........a 78 year old " Flea Bitten " Dog named Biden.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 10, 2020)

messy said:


> It's Joe Biden vs. Donald Trump. We all know who's crazy and creepy. Should we grab a pussy or should we say our coronavirus tests are "perfect, like the transcript?"


A snowballs chance.








						Biden Boost? DNC Changes Debate Rules to Let Candidates Sit Down
					

The DNC is changing its debate format to allow candidates to sit, at a time when there is renewed scrutiny over Joe Biden's fitness.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## nononono (Mar 10, 2020)

*Yeah.....Good ol Flea Bitten Hair Plugs has a chance like a fart in a whirlwind...

The DNC is manufacturing votes....Literally, and there is NO WAY America is 
going to accept a hair sniffing-vulgar-perverted-criminal-liar running the country
as he and Obama did after the success the current administration has shown 
this Country..!

Even MSNBC has called out Joe Biden for his " Touchy-Feely " episodes...Yuk !






Iraq War veteran confronts Joe Biden 4 days ago...






Michigan Auto assembler confronts Joe Biden yesterday....








NO F-NNN way this guy should be allowed to ruin OUR Country.....*


----------



## messy (Mar 10, 2020)

I see some scared Trumpies on here.
Very simple, if the economy picks back up before November and is humming as it was, Trump wins.
If it is struggling, he loses. He has no good will.


----------



## nononono (Mar 10, 2020)

messy said:


> I see some scared Trumpies on here.
> Very simple, if the economy picks back up before November and is humming as it was, Trump wins.
> If it is struggling, he loses. He has no good will.



*You just EXPOSED the intent of COVID-19.....*
*
Make sure you thank the Chinese for sacrificing over 200 - 500,000
 OF THEIR citizens **in an attempt to accomplish what you've just implied....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 10, 2020)

messy said:


> I see some scared Trumpies on here.
> Very simple, if the economy picks back up before November and is humming as it was, Trump wins.
> If it is struggling, he loses. He has no good will.


I hope the economy is booming and he gets defeated.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 10, 2020)

nononono said:


> *You just EXPOSED the intent of COVID-19.....*
> 
> *Make sure you thank the Chinese for sacrificing over 200 - 500,000
> OF THEIR citizens **in an attempt to accomplish what you've just implied....*


You really are a fool.


----------



## nononono (Mar 10, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You really are a fool.



*Am I now.......*

*You should think instead of react.*

*There are 3 “not allows” in today’s CCP internet control- *

*1. Not allow anyone to discuss or share the infected on internet.*
*2. Not allow to send info on infected area to the overseas. 
3. Not allow any overseas Media to obtain any info regarding the infected area.

*
*DNC = CCP = CRIMINAL NETWORK*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 10, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Am I now.......
> 
> You should think instead of react.*
> 
> ...


WTF are you babbling about loony toons?


----------



## nononono (Mar 10, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> WTF are you babbling about loony toons?


*YOU know what I'm referencing which explains why YOU are defending the CCP
so vehemently......*.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 12, 2020)

NYT Op-Ed Writer: Yeah, I Made A 'Trivial' Math Mistake on MSNBC. Also, You're Racist For Noticing.
					

Look, folks, I have white parents. That’s what my mom, a liberal Democrat mind you, would say jokingly as to why I, for lack of a better term, sucked at




					townhall.com


----------



## nononono (Mar 12, 2020)

*She said:*

*" Trivial "......*

*Bwhhhaaaaaaa...........







*


----------



## messy (Mar 13, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> NYT Op-Ed Writer: Yeah, I Made A 'Trivial' Math Mistake on MSNBC. Also, You're Racist For Noticing.
> 
> 
> Look, folks, I have white parents. That’s what my mom, a liberal Democrat mind you, would say jokingly as to why I, for lack of a better term, sucked at
> ...


Tell us some more about Trump's reelection chances...


----------



## nononono (Mar 13, 2020)

messy said:


> Tell us some more about Trump's reelection chances...


*Pretty Fuckin Good if ya ask me.....*
*
Who's going to vote for a Flea Bitten Hair Plug that fondles/gropes young/old women,
sniffs young girls hair, tells hard workin mid america their " Full of Shit....*
*Was involved deeply with Financial corruption in Ukraine/China/Iran....
Is complicit with the Greatest Crime ever perpetrated on this Planet....COVID-19
Joe Biden has the Blood of the World on his filthy hands....

Joe Biden needs to just go away and NEVER show his face again...!!!*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 13, 2020)

Did you know your VP pick is a fag?




__





						CNN's Andrew Gillum found 'inebriated' in Miami Beach hotel room; cops recover meth | Fox News
					

Former Democratic candidate for Florida governor, Andrew Gillum, was found "inebriated" early Friday morning in a hotel where meth was also recovered, according to a Miami Beach police report.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 14, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Did you know your VP pick is a fag?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you believe trump?

. . . and why do you ignore his past?


----------



## nononono (Mar 14, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Do you believe trump?
> 
> . . . and why do you ignore his past?



*OMG.....Rinse Repeat.....Now you're back to old Lies.*
*
Shall we discuss " Biden's " past.....YOUR CANDIDATE !*


----------



## messy (Mar 14, 2020)

Trump's lack of leadership is hurting him and all of us now!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 15, 2020)

nononono said:


> *OMG.....Rinse Repeat.....Now you're back to old Lies.*
> 
> *Shall we discuss " Biden's " past.....YOUR CANDIDATE !*


What is so hard about the question? Do you believe trump?


----------



## nononono (Mar 15, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What is so hard about the question? Do you believe trump?



*You have a Mental deficiency, and you continue to display it*
*on this Forum even when I try to warn of of your " Shortage ".....
*
*Carry on...." Lord of The Flies "*


----------



## Imtired (Mar 15, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Did you know your VP pick is a fag?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And the relevance to the conversation about coronavirus would be....?


----------



## nononono (Mar 15, 2020)

Imtired said:


> And the relevance to the conversation about coronavirus would be....?


*Fag = A tiring or unwelcome task.*
*Fag = To work hard, especially at a tedious job or task.
Fag = British slang for a cigarette.

Let's see if we can use those descriptions in a relevant 
conversation describing Andrew Gillum....

Andrew Gillum inebriated himself after a long fag with some individuals
who fagged especially hard which eventually led to all three puffing fags*
*and conversing about coronavirus.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 15, 2020)

Imtired said:


> And the relevance to the conversation about coronavirus would be....?


This is about 2020.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 15, 2020)

Sleepy joe is gonna stop all oil drilling.
How do you think that will work?
How will the diesel generators that run the Tesla charging stations gonna work?


----------



## Imtired (Mar 15, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> This is about 2020.


Ok...relevance?


----------



## nononono (Mar 16, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Ok...relevance?


*What's NOT relevant about Andrew Gillum in a motel*
*on a " Meth/Alcohol " induced binge smokin " Fags "....
During a " Crisis " Pandemic....Husband/Father.....
*
*Nice try at deflection he did....bailing into rehab.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 29, 2020)

Biden Said We Should Believe All Women, Now His Team Has a Statement About the Sexual Assault Allegations Against Him
					

Democratic presidential candidate and former Vice President Joe Biden speaks at the Polk County Democrats Steak Fry, in Des Moines, Iowa, Saturday, Sept. 21, 2019. (AP Photo/Nati Harnik)...




					www.redstate.com


----------



## nononono (Apr 1, 2020)

*The Democrats have no candidate....Period !*
*
All of the " Regular crazies " are out....
Only two " Really Crazy " Democrats left are :
Biden 
and 
Bernie
No one wants a Dementia laden Hair sniffing Perv.....
No one wants a Socialist ( Communist ) two time sellout...
So who have they got queued now....Gov Andrew Cuomo....He comes in on a 
brokered convention.....But he's rotten, and after this New York COVID-19 fiasco*
*he's gunna be TOAST.... !!*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 8, 2020)

So, Crazy Joe it is or are you people going to rob him of this?


----------



## Torros (Apr 8, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So, Crazy Joe it is or are you people going to rob him of this?


Trending hashtag:

#DemExit

I think that answers it. Twitter is filled with PoC posting this.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 8, 2020)

Torros said:


> Trending hashtag:
> 
> #DemExit
> 
> I think that answers it. Twitter is filled with PoC posting this.


This Ho will bang anyone to get a head, she is a little too old for creepy joe though.









						Biden, at first virtual event as presumptive nominee, says he's 'coming for' Kamala Harris
					

At a virtual town hall on Wednesday, just hours after Bernie Sanders dropped out of the presidential race, Joe Biden assumed the mantle of his party's presumptive nominee -- and, at a separate virtual fundraiser, the former vice president suggested that one-time rival Kamala Harris may play a...




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 8, 2020)

Poll: 15% of Sanders supporters will vote for Trump if Biden is nominee; 80% would back Biden
					

The poll also found Biden with a 16-percentage-point advantage (55%-39%) over Sanders among registered Democrats and independents who lean Democratic.



					amp.usatoday.com


----------



## messy (Apr 9, 2020)

I just want all the networks, including Fox, to keep showing Trump's daily "briefings." As long as they do that, Biden doesn't even need to campaign.


----------



## nononono (Apr 9, 2020)

messy said:


> I just want all the networks, including Fox, to keep showing Trump's daily "briefings." As long as they do that, Biden doesn't even need to campaign.


*No one in their right mind would vote for a:*
*Hair Sniffing 
Demented
Sicko 
Criminal 
Deviant
Joe Biden....
Now he wants to " Hook up " a:*
*Lying
Cheating *
*Criminal 
Trollup
Who slept her way into Politics....
Who was very very involved in the Jussie Smollet HOAX !!!!
Kamala Harris as his VP...

Filthy disgusting x two.....and both are absolutely complicit 
with all three CRIMINAL coup attempts........*


*They need to build these below REAL FAST !!!!!*

*




*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 9, 2020)

messy said:


> I just want all the networks, including Fox, to keep showing Trump's daily "briefings." As long as they do that, Biden doesn't even need to campaign.


Would you like to make a wager?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 9, 2020)

messy said:


> I just want all the networks, including Fox, to keep showing Trump's daily "briefings." As long as they do that, Biden doesn't even need to campaign.


Looki here.








						Joe Biden Can't Even Complete a Sentence - That's a Problem
					

This isn't normal.




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 9, 2020)

Judicial Watch Sues North Carolina for 1M Inactive Voters on Voting Rolls
					

Judicial Watch has filed a lawsuit against North Carolina for having nearly one million inactive voters on their voting rolls.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 10, 2020)

New Trump Ad Ties Biden to China, Corruption, Lies, and Dementia in One Short Minute
					

Get ready to see a lot more of this




					www.redstate.com


----------



## messy (Apr 10, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> New Trump Ad Ties Biden to China, Corruption, Lies, and Dementia in One Short Minute
> 
> 
> Get ready to see a lot more of this
> ...


The days of Donald Trump's divisiveness are soon to be over. Americans from every corner of the country are uniting behind Joe Biden to restore dignity and decency to the White House – and there's a place for YOU in our campaign, too. We need just 91 more folks to join Team Joe by midnight tonight! Can we count on you to sign up?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 10, 2020)

messy said:


> The days of Donald Trump's divisiveness are soon to be over. Americans from every corner of the country are uniting behind Joe Biden to restore dignity and decency to the White House – and there's a place for YOU in our campaign, too. We need just 91 more folks to join Team Joe by midnight tonight! Can we count on you to sign up?


trader joe is so desperate for some kind, any kind of acknowledgement that he continues to post more and more obscure BS from his one way only sites.


----------



## nononono (Apr 10, 2020)

messy said:


> The days of Donald Trump's divisiveness are soon to be over. Americans from every corner of the country are uniting behind Joe Biden to restore dignity and decency to the White House – and there's a place for YOU in our campaign, too. We need just 91 more folks to join Team Joe by midnight tonight! Can we count on you to sign up?


*There is NO divisiveness from the President or his administration...NONE !*
*
There is complete divisiveness on display every day by the EVIL PARTY YOU
WORSHIP...Yes YOU WORSHIP an EVIL CRIMINAL CABAL....and you display it
quite well with each new post, just as the one above....

You need to take some time and seek the TRUTH and purge the HATE you display 
every day for a man who is still focused on the prosperity and well being of AMERICA..!

Why is YOUR PARTY and ALL the DEMOCRATIC GOVERNORS SO ADAMANT 
ABOUT SHUTTING DOWN CHURCH SERVICES THIS SUNDAY IF THE CHURCH
PRACTICES THE PROPER PROCEDURES .......WHY IS THAT ?

I'LL TELL YOU WHY...BECAUSE ANYTHING PRESIDENT TRUMP ENDORSES 
YOUR EVIL PARTY COUNTERS ....

HE HAS TRIED TO BRING A RELIGIOUS AWAKENING TO THIS COUNTRY AND
YOUR PARTY HAS DONE ABSOLUTELY EVERYTHING IN THEIR POWER TO
COUNTER THE MESSAGE AND DESTROY ANY MOVEMENT FOR IT !

PROVE ME WRONG !

WHY ARE ALL OF THE DEMOCRATIC GOVERNORS THREATENING PASTORS
AND CHURCHES FOR PROVIDING A DAY TO WORSHIP .....?
*
*WHY IS THAT ?*


----------



## Imtired (Apr 10, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Looki here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahahahahaha!  Really?  At least Joe Biden knows that we didn’t take over the airports in the American Revolutionary War in the 1770’s.. ”Our army manned the air, it rammed the ramparts, it took over the airports, it did everything it had to do...”.   Seriously..he was talking about how we fought against the British in the late 18th century.

Here are some of Trump’s greatest hits (Including “Tim Apple”)


----------



## Imtired (Apr 10, 2020)

And Trump thinks wheels are older than walls:   https://www.businessinsider.com/trump-says-border-wall-works-because-wheels-work-on-secret-service-cars-2019-1

Also wants to build part of his wall on the “Colorado Mexican border”


----------



## nononono (Apr 10, 2020)

Imtired said:


> And Trump thinks wheels are older than walls:   https://www.businessinsider.com/trump-says-border-wall-works-because-wheels-work-on-secret-service-cars-2019-1
> 
> Also wants to build part of his wall on the “Colorado Mexican border”



*STFU and go do some real research......*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 10, 2020)

nononono said:


> *STFU and go do some real research......*


Where exactly is the 168 miles of new wall trump said we now have during today's briefing?


----------



## nononono (Apr 10, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Where exactly is the 168 miles of new wall trump said we now have during today's briefing?



*A. Go look for yourself......why rely on a " Corrupt " Media....*
*B. Show the clip where he states that....I thought he stated 150 miles/Drones/ And other devices.....*
*
Hell his numbers could be off, but the point is the Wall works & it should be built....


I'll tell you who is going to really pay ...
All of those who fed him FALSE NUMBERS AND PROJECTIONS
that led to shutting down the economy....
All the Politicians who KNEW this MANUFACTURED CRISIS was
set up as another coup attempt.....
All the Nursing Outfits/Hospitals/Doctors/Law Enforcement...Etc...
Anyone who had advance knowledge of this Agenda......
If you cannot piece it together by now....you need to do more research....*


----------



## Imtired (Apr 10, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Where exactly is the 168 miles of new wall trump said we now have during today's briefing?


I missed that.  Can’t stand to watch the briefings as I lose 10 IQ points every time I hear Trump speak.


----------



## espola (Apr 10, 2020)

Imtired said:


> I missed that.  Can’t stand to watch the briefings as I lose 10 IQ points every time I hear Trump speak.


He was into "you shouldn't have asked that question" mode today.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 11, 2020)

nononono said:


> *A. Go look for yourself......why rely on a " Corrupt " Media....*
> *B. Show the clip where he states that....I thought he stated 150 miles/Drones/ And other devices.....*
> 
> *Hell his numbers could be off, but the point is the Wall works & it should be built....
> ...


So nothing, just the same fencing we had before.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 11, 2020)

Well well well
The lazy POS is getting involved to steal votes, he is the worst mistake the Americans have ever made.








						Obama Exploits Pandemic to Push for Mail-in Voting
					

President Trump recently said, if all-mail voting passed, “you’d never have a Republican elected in this country again.”




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 11, 2020)

Imtired said:


> I missed that.  Can’t stand to watch the briefings as I lose 10 IQ points every time I hear Trump speak.


-10 points puts you in negative territory fo sho.
Be careful, you could end up being the Democrat nominee.


----------



## messy (Apr 11, 2020)

"The mail ballots are corrupt in my opinion," says Trump, who requested a mail ballot to vote in last month's Florida primary.


----------



## nononono (Apr 11, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So nothing, just the same fencing we had before.


*So how's it feel to be a fucked up Govt Troll in China posting on a *
*SoCalSoccer forum in an attempt to hide the TRUTH about China's
association with your criminal Bros and Sisters here @ the DNC....*
*Lowlife......Bat turd...*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 11, 2020)

nononono said:


> *So how's it feel to be a fucked up Govt Troll in China posting on a *
> *SoCalSoccer forum in an attempt to hide the TRUTH about China's
> association with your criminal Bros and Sisters here @ the DNC....*
> *Lowlife......Bat turd...*


You certainly are one conflicted individual.


----------



## nononono (Apr 11, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You certainly are one conflicted individual.


*Nope....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 11, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Nope....*


A fly would help you there and keep your line high and dry and let it fly.


----------



## Imtired (Apr 11, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> -10 points puts you in negative territory fo sho.
> Be careful, you could end up being the Democrat nominee.


I won!!!!  When I posted my comment about losing IQ points every time I heard Trump’s voice I made a bet that Sherrif Joe’s response would be a comment about my being low enough to be a Dem. That’s why there aren’t any great right wing comedians, you guys just aren’t good with your comebacks.  Insults without wit.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 11, 2020)

Imtired said:


> I won!!!!  When I posted my comment about losing IQ points every time I heard Trump’s voice I made a bet that Sherrif Joe’s response would be a comment about my being low enough to be a Dem. That’s why there aren’t any great right wing comedians, you guys just aren’t good with your comebacks.  Insults without wit.


That's why they worship trump. They don't exactly have any "A" listers in their ranks. They all think he's a well spoken, stable genius, comparably speaking of course.


----------



## Imtired (Apr 11, 2020)

espola said:


> He was into "you shouldn't have asked that question" mode today.


I find it ironic that “snowflake” is such a favored insult with Trump devotees since their hero is one of the biggest snowflakes on the planet.  And he clearly demonstrates that every day...


----------



## espola (Apr 11, 2020)

Imtired said:


> I won!!!!  When I posted my comment about losing IQ points every time I heard Trump’s voice I made a bet that Sherrif Joe’s response would be a comment about my being low enough to be a Dem. That’s why there aren’t any great right wing comedians, you guys just aren’t good with your comebacks.  Insults without wit.


You don't like Dennis Miller?  Kid Rock turned himself into a joke - does that count?


----------



## nononono (Apr 11, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> A fly would help you there and keep your line high and dry and let it fly.


*Keep it high n dry and then drop it for a bottom feeder.....you know.*

*Want me to remove the hook yet.*


----------



## nononono (Apr 11, 2020)

Imtired said:


> I won!!!!  When I posted my comment about losing IQ points every time I heard Trump’s voice I made a bet that Sherrif Joe’s response would be a comment about my being low enough to be a Dem. That’s why there aren’t any great right wing comedians, you guys just aren’t good with your comebacks.  Insults without wit.


*Urine idiot...*

*Wipe the seat....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 11, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Keep it high n dry and then drop it for a bottom feeder.....you know.
> 
> Want me to remove the hook yet.*


You've obviously never done any fly fishing (the image of which you posted). Yet another thing you have no idea about . . . I'll add that to the long and extensive list. Is there anything you actually know about?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 11, 2020)

messy said:


> "The mail ballots are corrupt in my opinion," says Trump, who requested a mail ballot to vote in last month's Florida primary.


Anything Stacy Abrahams is for must be corrupt.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 11, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Anything Stacy Abrahams is for must be corrupt.











						Voter Fraud Prosecution In Quitman, Georgia Suppressed Black Votes In The Community
					






					eji.org


----------



## nononono (Apr 11, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You've obviously never done any fly fishing (the image of which you posted). Yet another thing you have no idea about . . . I'll add that to the long and extensive list. Is there anything you actually know about?


*Hey Ballsack.....Tell the Forum and " Me " how to Fly fish....come on.!*
*
You are seriously Butthurt...I mean seriously...

Every subject matter I post about I've done/do or have done my research on ( Politics Esp ).
Every Coup attempt I was right about.
Every comment you make is ignorant, unresearched or both....

I've got you so boxed up in a corner that you are now just a condensed version of your*
*mainland China Troll self....

But continue on ....you do have " Freedom " of speech/print.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 11, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Hey Ballsack.....Tell the Forum and " Me " how to Fly fish....come on.!*
> 
> *You are seriously Butthurt...I mean seriously...
> 
> ...


Come on up to Montana we'll give you the test.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 11, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Come on up to Montana we'll give you the test.


I doubt fags like you will be well received anywhere between the coasts.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 11, 2020)

VIDEO: Democrats say dumb things montage
					

The virus is racist, and we need to forgive student debt in the next relief bill. Or something. All of that and more in this week's edition of This Week in ---Democrats Say.




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 12, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I doubt fags like you will be well received anywhere between the coasts.


I travel and find that people everywhere no matter who they "vote" for are generally reasonable. It's just the few that use internet anonymity to display anti-social, jerkwad, troll behavior that make it appear people are assholes. I can sit in a bar in Bozeman, a diner in Nashville, a ice house in New Braunfels, a ski lodge in Breckenridge, a truck stop in North Platte or anywhere else in this great country and get along with the people there. You are the loser looking for conflict on the internet. I would wager if you were any of those places you wouldn't be talking the divisive politics you do here. This is America and we will be waiting for you when you want to come back to a two party, checks and balances system. not the authoritarian rule you are so enamored with at the moment.


----------



## Imtired (Apr 12, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I travel and find that people everywhere no matter who they "vote" for are generally reasonable. It's just the few that use internet anonymity to display anti-social, jerkwad, troll behavior that make it appear people are assholes. I can sit in a bar in Bozeman, a diner in Nashville, a ice house in New Braunfels, a ski lodge in Breckenridge, a truck stop in North Platte or anywhere else in this great country and get along with the people there. You are the loser looking for conflict on the internet. I would wager if you were any of those places you wouldn't be talking the divisive politics you do here. This is America and we will be waiting for you when you want to come back to a two party, checks and balances system. not the authoritarian rule you are so enamored with at the moment.


Perfectly stated!


----------



## espola (Apr 12, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I travel and find that people everywhere no matter who they "vote" for are generally reasonable. It's just the few that use internet anonymity to display anti-social, jerkwad, troll behavior that make it appear people are assholes. I can sit in a bar in Bozeman, a diner in Nashville, a ice house in New Braunfels, a ski lodge in Breckenridge, a truck stop in North Platte or anywhere else in this great country and get along with the people there. You are the loser looking for conflict on the internet. I would wager if you were any of those places you wouldn't be talking the divisive politics you do here. This is America and we will be waiting for you when you want to come back to a two party, checks and balances system. not the authoritarian rule you are so enamored with at the moment.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 12, 2020)

espola said:


>


You nailed that one! Spot on.


----------



## nononono (Apr 12, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Come on up to Montana we'll give you the test.


*Montana.....sheeeeet...*
*
Beijing more like it...
*
*Who you trying to fool.... I've busted you Troll.*


----------



## nononono (Apr 12, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I travel and find that people everywhere no matter who they "vote" for are generally reasonable. It's just the few that use internet anonymity to display anti-social, jerkwad, troll behavior that make it appear people are assholes. I can sit in a bar in Bozeman, a diner in Nashville, a ice house in New Braunfels, a ski lodge in Breckenridge, a truck stop in North Platte or anywhere else in this great country and get along with the people there. You are the loser looking for conflict on the internet. I would wager if you were any of those places you wouldn't be talking the divisive politics you do here. This is America and we will be waiting for you when you want to come back to a two party, checks and balances system. not the authoritarian rule you are so enamored with at the moment.


*Oh boy...here we go....*

*" I've traveled here, and I've traveled there...." My name is Husky Poop/Rat Patrol/China Troll

You are full of DNC....

I interact with much much more than " Union Hacks " which appears to be ALL you interact with....
Otherwise you would NOT pose your post as such...the MAJORITY OF AMERICA is thoroughly
disgusted with the Democratic Party....If you truly have had the interactions you state, you are 
in for one hell of an awakening on Nov 4th .....*
*The most common word I hear associated with Democratic Party is CRIMINAL...YES CRIMINAL ! 

The Democratic filth in just California and the involvement in Chinese investments in just
the CalPERS Pension Plan is beyond Shocking....People should be thrown in JAIL for what 
they have done to the Califonia Pension Plan....
Just like what we just witnessed with Pharmaceutics and the " Supply Chain " ...everyone
who has a CalPERS Pension Plan should be beyond HORRIFIED at what California has done
to YOUR HARD EARNED PENSION PLAN.....
Let me remind you of what happened when we needed medicine...Oh my it's made in
China and they won't ship it...
How about PPE's, Masks, Ventilators...Etc ...The China Supply Chain Embargo...

You act like the MASSIVE Amount of Criminal Actions by the Democratic Party are Non 
Existent, AMERICAN CITIZENS are very aware of what has been perpetrated by the
Political Parties...Especially the Democratic Party...and in Cahoots with the MSM...


Depicted below is the only way out now for AMERICA to Regain the TRUST of Govt...
If you think I'm kidding...just start asking around to REAL AMERICANS in flyover country...
And people who are aware of the Horrible Sellouts and Crimes.....!

THE CRIMINALS NEED TO PAY THE PRICE.....!







*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 12, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I travel and find that people everywhere no matter who they "vote" for are generally reasonable. It's just the few that use internet anonymity to display anti-social, jerkwad, troll behavior that make it appear people are assholes. I can sit in a bar in Bozeman, a diner in Nashville, a ice house in New Braunfels, a ski lodge in Breckenridge, a truck stop in North Platte or anywhere else in this great country and get along with the people there. You are the loser looking for conflict on the internet. I would wager if you were any of those places you wouldn't be talking the divisive politics you do here. This is America and we will be waiting for you when you want to come back to a two party, checks and balances system. not the authoritarian rule you are so enamored with at the moment.


You forgot your bathhouse if San Francisco.
What is your name again? I must have missed that post, anonymous troll.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 12, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You forgot your bathhouse if San Francisco.
> What is your name again? I must have missed that post, anonymous troll.


Sometimes I wish I was gay they sure have a good time, partying all the time and all their money is theirs, no kids, no wife . . . but alas I am just a boring old straight guy.

You and the other trumpys certainly refer to gay sex quite often. Why is that?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 12, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Sometimes I wish I was gay they sure have a good time, partying all the time and all their money is theirs, no kids, no wife . . . but alas I am just a boring old straight guy.
> 
> You and the other trumpys certainly refer to gay sex quite often. Why is that?


Just how I see you.
You the unbiased anonymous troll that talks shit about trumps wife and kids as well as Kavanaugh and Nicolas sandman, but you are the straight shooter in here, Captain America that’s you.
Too Funny


----------



## Imtired (Apr 12, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You forgot your bathhouse if San Francisco.
> What is your name again? I must have missed that post, anonymous troll.


Says the guy whose avatar is men wearing pink shirts...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 13, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Says the guy whose avatar is men wearing pink shirts...


Yeah, men chained together in pink shirts being lead by a prison guard . . . joe your subconscious is showing.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 13, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just how I see you.
> You the unbiased anonymous troll that talks shit about trumps wife and kids as well as Kavanaugh and Nicolas sandman, but you are the straight shooter in here, Captain America that’s you.
> Too Funny


Dats funny cuz my wife sewing me a Captain America mask . . . and who is "Nicolas sandman"?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 13, 2020)

Who do you think told me?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 13, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Says the guy whose avatar is men wearing pink shirts...


That’s Sheriff Joe’s chain gang, love me some criminals working off their debt to society. No TV, no smoking just what prison should be.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 13, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> That’s Sheriff Joe’s chain gang,  love me some criminals working off their debt to society. No TV, no smoking just what prison should be.


"love me some criminals"

Yet another fetish of yours.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 13, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "love me some criminals"
> 
> Yet another fetish of yours.


Not likely, most criminals are Democrats, look it up.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 13, 2020)

Tara Reade, Joe Biden sexual assault accuser, files police report
					

Tara Reade, former aide to Joe Biden, is accusing the presumptive Democratic presidential nominee of sexually assaulting her during the early 1990s when he was a senator.




					www.washingtontimes.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 13, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Tara Reade, Joe Biden sexual assault accuser, files police report
> 
> 
> Tara Reade, former aide to Joe Biden, is accusing the presumptive Democratic presidential nominee of sexually assaulting her during the early 1990s when he was a senator.
> ...


Be careful what you wish for.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 13, 2020)

Gosh, Joe, this one might come back to bite your hypocritical ass:

*“For a woman to come forward in the glaring lights of focus, nationally, you’ve got to start off with the presumption that at least the essence of what she’s talking about is real, whether or not she forgets facts, whether or not it’s been made worse or better over time,” Biden said in 2018. The former vice president was responding to a question about Christine Blasey Ford accusing then-Supreme Court nominee Brett Kavanaugh of sexual assault.*


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 13, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Be careful what you wish for.


Exactly... Biden did what all the fucking moron libtards do... put Kavanaugh away on some bullshit charge and will now fall prey to his own hypocrisy.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 13, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> That’s Sheriff Joe’s chain gang, love me some criminals working off their debt to society. No TV, no smoking just what prison should be.


Amen.  Liberals love to take care of their criminals because they have the ability to vote.  Starving children don't, but liberals love their criminals getting free room and board, free healthcare, free legal representation and free education.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 13, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Perfectly stated!


Checks and balances?  Can you say, with any kind of a straight face, that the democrats have done ANYTHING except try to remove Trump from office since the day he won?  Honestly?  That's not checks and balances.  That's a jaded, vengeful focus on removing a duly elected President rather than keeping each other honest.


----------



## nononono (Apr 13, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> *Sometimes I wish I was gay* they sure have a good time, partying all the time and all their money is theirs, no kids, no wife . . . but alas I am just a boring old straight guy.
> 
> You and the other trumpys certainly refer to gay sex quite often. Why is that?



*I will pretend you didn't post that..............*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 13, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Gosh, Joe, this one might come back to bite your hypocritical ass:
> 
> *“For a woman to come forward in the glaring lights of focus, nationally, you’ve got to start off with the presumption that at least the essence of what she’s talking about is real, whether or not she forgets facts, whether or not it’s been made worse or better over time,” Biden said in 2018. The former vice president was responding to a question about Christine Blasey Ford accusing then-Supreme Court nominee Brett Kavanaugh of sexual assault.*


Don’t worry, he will never remember it anyway.
Don’t forget that this guy is the best they could come up with to face the best politician ever.


----------



## Imtired (Apr 13, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Checks and balances?  Can you say, with any kind of a straight face, that the democrats have done ANYTHING except try to remove Trump from office since the day he won?  Honestly?  That's not checks and balances.  That's a jaded, vengeful focus on removing a duly elected President rather than keeping each other honest.


“ The single most important thing we want to achieve is for President Obama to be a one term president.”, Mitch McConnell, October 23, 2010.  

Are you familiar with the term “projection”?


----------



## Imtired (Apr 13, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Tara Reade, Joe Biden sexual assault accuser, files police report
> 
> 
> Tara Reade, former aide to Joe Biden, is accusing the presumptive Democratic presidential nominee of sexually assaulting her during the early 1990s when he was a senator.
> ...


Hmmmm....might not want to get your hopes up on this one.   

https://medium.com/@eddiekrassenstein/evidence-casts-doubt-on-tara-reades-sexual-assault-allegations-of-joe-biden-e4cb3ee38460


----------



## nononono (Apr 13, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Hmmmm....might not want to get your hopes up on this one.
> 
> https://medium.com/@eddiekrassenstein/evidence-casts-doubt-on-tara-reades-sexual-assault-allegations-of-joe-biden-e4cb3ee38460




*Bwhhhaaaaaa.......You're kidding aren't you !

Well....there's always this shit...*







*And this shit .........







And this shit.....







And this shit.....







And this shit......








THE DNC SICK F#@K PRESIDENTIAL NOMINEE FOR 2020....F@#KING YUCK !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 13, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Bwhhhaaaaaa.......You're kidding aren't you !
> 
> Well....there's always this shit...*
> 
> ...


Their best.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 13, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Hmmmm....might not want to get your hopes up on this one.
> 
> https://medium.com/@eddiekrassenstein/evidence-casts-doubt-on-tara-reades-sexual-assault-allegations-of-joe-biden-e4cb3ee38460


Why?  Is it any less important than all the other sexual assaults he's been accused of?  Turn off CNN and try google.  You'll be amazed at how many news agencies are tracking this sexual predator.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 13, 2020)

Imtired said:


> “ The single most important thing we want to achieve is for President Obama to be a one term president.”, Mitch McConnell, October 23, 2010.
> 
> Are you familiar with the term “projection”?


Oh, I don't fault Demotards for trying to keep Trump to a single term.  That's what both parties try to do.  But Obama never received the type of personal attacks for 3+ years like Trump has.  You morons still think Russia is trying to help him win.  Do you read the daily bullshit from your Huffington Posts... CNNs... yahoos... MSNBCs... etc?  Talk about TRYING TO INFLUENCE THE ELECTION!  They don't offer news anymore; everything is a fucking opinion piece.  Disgraceful.  And let's be honest... when the best you can offer is Biden and Sanders, you deserve to get your asses handed to you.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 13, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Why?  Is it any less important than all the other sexual assaults he's been accused of?  Turn off CNN and try google.  You'll be amazed at how many news agencies are tracking this sexual predator.


Trump?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 13, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Oh, I don't fault Demotards for trying to keep Trump to a single term.  That's what both parties try to do.  But Obama never received the type of personal attacks for 3+ years like Trump has.  You morons still think Russia is trying to help him win.  Do you read the daily bullshit from your Huffington Posts... CNNs... yahoos... MSNBCs... etc?  Talk about TRYING TO INFLUENCE THE ELECTION!  They don't offer news anymore; everything is a fucking opinion piece.  Disgraceful.  And let's be honest... when the best you can offer is Biden and Sanders, you deserve to get your asses handed to you.


Trump is what happens when you elect someone just because he is 1/2 black, hopefully you people will not make the same mistake with a woman, Mexican, towel head, queer.......


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 13, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Oh, I don't fault Demotards for trying to keep Trump to a single term.  That's what both parties try to do.  But Obama never received the type of personal attacks for 3+ years like Trump has.  You morons still think Russia is trying to help him win.  Do you read the daily bullshit from your Huffington Posts... CNNs... yahoos... MSNBCs... etc?  Talk about TRYING TO INFLUENCE THE ELECTION!  They don't offer news anymore; everything is a fucking opinion piece.  Disgraceful.  And let's be honest... when the best you can offer is Biden and Sanders, you deserve to get your asses handed to you.


Are you new to America? You missed the Obama years I see. You would have loved the personal attacks by Hannity, Levine, Beck (a classic was the one multiple chalkboard dissertation that started with him pointing at a picture of Obama and ended with him pointing at an image of Hitler, that was classic Beck), Limbaugh, O'Reilly, Van Susteren, et al. You would have loved it!


----------



## messy (Apr 13, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Oh, I don't fault Demotards for trying to keep Trump to a single term.  That's what both parties try to do.  But Obama never received the type of personal attacks for 3+ years like Trump has.  You morons still think Russia is trying to help him win.  Do you read the daily bullshit from your Huffington Posts... CNNs... yahoos... MSNBCs... etc?  Talk about TRYING TO INFLUENCE THE ELECTION!  They don't offer news anymore; everything is a fucking opinion piece.  Disgraceful.  And let's be honest... when the best you can offer is Biden and Sanders, you deserve to get your asses handed to you.


Kinda feels like you're cracking a bit. Ricky too. Don't worry, it'll be ok.


----------



## messy (Apr 13, 2020)

Great group. They speak to the concerns of the everyday American. None of them worth less than $100m.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 13, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Trump?


Husky!  You're back... I was afraid you'd killed yourself with the status of your party.  No worries... Bernie stayed in long enough to get sufficient "campaign" money that he can retire now and Stuttering Joe is still KING with the ladies.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 13, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Are you new to America? You missed the Obama years I see. You would have loved the personal attacks by Hannity, Levine, Beck (a classic was the one multiple chalkboard dissertation that started with him pointing at a picture of Obama and ended with him pointing at an image of Hitler, that was classic Beck), Limbaugh, O'Reilly, Van Susteren, et al. You would have loved it!


I don't remember anyone trying to impeach Obama for doing something a Vice President did a year before, do you?  Maybe libtards could have a Hannity or Limbaugh of their own if that many mongoloids could afford a radio.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 13, 2020)

messy said:


> Great group. They speak to the concerns of the everyday American. None of them worth less than $100m.


Are they any worse than Nancy Bacardi's nephew Gavin?  He's wealthy, fucked his best friend's wife and spent today's news conference talking about his framework plan to re-open California.


----------



## espola (Apr 13, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Why?  Is it any less important than all the other sexual assaults he's been accused of?  Turn off CNN and try google.  You'll be amazed at how many news agencies are tracking this sexual predator.


Links?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 13, 2020)

messy said:


> Kinda feels like you're cracking a bit. Ricky too. Don't worry, it'll be ok.


The good news is that you're feeling something other than Biden's hand around your waste or Gavin Newsom in your wallet.


----------



## espola (Apr 13, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Oh, I don't fault Demotards for trying to keep Trump to a single term.  That's what both parties try to do.  But Obama never received the type of personal attacks for 3+ years like Trump has.  You morons still think Russia is trying to help him win.  Do you read the daily bullshit from your Huffington Posts... CNNs... yahoos... MSNBCs... etc?  Talk about TRYING TO INFLUENCE THE ELECTION!  They don't offer news anymore; everything is a fucking opinion piece.  Disgraceful.  And let's be honest... when the best you can offer is Biden and Sanders, you deserve to get your asses handed to you.


Coocoo.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 13, 2020)

espola said:


> Links?


Oh for fuck's sake!  I'm so tired of posting links to shit for you and you just ignoring them.  Do I have your word you'll at least read them?


----------



## espola (Apr 13, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Are they any worse than Nancy Bacardi's nephew Gavin?  He's wealthy, fucked his best friend's wife and spent today's news conference talking about his framework plan to re-open California.


Did you intend that to mean something?


----------



## espola (Apr 13, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Oh for fuck's sake!  I'm so tired of posting links to shit for you and you just ignoring them.  Do I have your word you'll at least read them?


Have you not noticed the many times that I have pointed out problems with the articles you cite?  Or their authors?  Do you think I do that without reading them?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 13, 2020)

espola said:


> Did you intend that to mean something?


Just your hypocrisy.  Then again, I'm not sure liberals know the definition of the word.  They think it's a song The Beatles did in the 60's.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 13, 2020)

espola said:


> Have you not noticed the many times that I have pointed out problems with the articles you cite?  Or their authors?  Do you think I do that without reading them?


Considering you use "Wikipedia" as a source for all your drivel, there is ZERO problems with any of my posts.  But since I like to entertain the intellectually challenged, here's the first one that popped up.  









						All the Women Who Have Spoken Out Against Joe Biden
					

A running list.




					www.thecut.com


----------



## espola (Apr 13, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Considering you use "Wikipedia" as a source for all your drivel


No, I don't.



> , there is ZERO problems with any of my posts.


Nice try, but no one believes that.  



> But since I like to entertain the intellectually challenged, here's the first one that popped up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that wasn't so hard, was it?

I noticed that a lot of those women were complaining about "violation of personal space" and things like that - things that are usually of concern to soft-hearted libtards (don't  you agree?).  Are you showing your true nature now?  

I'm still spinning my wheels on your accusation of "hypocrisy" a few posts above - maybe you can help me out there.


----------



## espola (Apr 13, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Considering you use "Wikipedia" as a source for all your drivel, there is ZERO problems with any of my posts.  But since I like to entertain the intellectually challenged, here's the first one that popped up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here's another contemporary article from The Cut (not found with any help from Wikipedia, if that matters)









						The Best Highlighters for Looking Well-Rested
					

After rigorous testing, here are our favorites.




					www.thecut.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 13, 2020)

espola said:


> No, I don't.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes... Hypocrisy.  Bagging on a list of wealthy Republicans talking about opening things back up.  Doing the exact same thing your wealthy, libtard Governor talked about doing today.  The only difference is that those Republicans didn't fuck their best friend's wife and ruin their marriage.  Does that slow your spinning down now?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 13, 2020)

espola said:


> Here's another contemporary article from The Cut (not found with any help from Wikipedia, if that matters)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And?  Do you see Rolling Stone, GQ and Esquire contributing hit pieces on Trump or are you wearing your horsey blinders again?

Here's another.  You want more?









						All the Women Who Have Spoken Out Against Joe Biden
					

A running list.




					nymag.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 13, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I don't remember anyone trying to impeach Obama for doing something a Vice President did a year before, do you?  Maybe libtards could have a Hannity or Limbaugh of their own if that many mongoloids could afford a radio.


Limbaugh and Co. know their audience and they know the rest of see through it.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 13, 2020)

"We are your overlords, praise us or feel our wrath!"


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 13, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Limbaugh and Co. know their audience and they know the rest of see through it.


See through what?  The fact that both are multimillionaires because of their fan base?  Hmm... can you see through Trump, too?  Because he's about to win a 2nd term and it won't even be close, Husky.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 13, 2020)

espola said:


> Have you not noticed the many times that I have pointed out problems with the articles you cite?  Or their authors?  Do you think I do that without reading them?


You question any article, statistics, graphs or facts that you disagree with. 
You take umbrage with stats posted by the CDC then use the same stats to try to make a point.
Reading and comprehension are not the same. Just ask your boy ratman.
Please wash you hands and remain isolated...


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 13, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "We are your overlords, praise us or feel our wrath!"
> View attachment 6813


Reminds me of Bath House Barry forcing a healthcare plan down our throats without following proper procedure.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 13, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "We are your overlords, praise us or feel our wrath!"


Bless your little heart.


----------



## espola (Apr 13, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> And?  Do you see Rolling Stone, GQ and Esquire contributing hit pieces on Trump or are you wearing your horsey blinders again?
> 
> Here's another.  You want more?
> 
> ...


Did you know that The Cut and Intelligencer are both parts of the New York Magazine web machine?  So that's essentially the same article, with at least one shared author.

There's a legitimate argument in place that you don't read the articles that you accuse me of not reading.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 13, 2020)

espola said:


> Did you know that The Cut and Intelligencer are both parts of the New York Magazine web machine?  So that's essentially the same article, with at least one shared author.
> 
> There's a legitimate argument in place that you don't read the articles that you accuse me of not reading.


Did you know there's half a dozen libtard rag mags that do nothing but post bullshit about Trump all day, every day?  I'll use your standard line.  "so... what part of the story is untrue?"  Say... I hear a tapping noise in the background.  What shoes are you wearing?

Here's another.  Now what?









						Here are all the times Joe Biden has been accused of acting inappropriately toward women and girls
					

Eight women have accused Biden of behaving inappropriately. He's also been criticized for his comments about young girls on the campaign trail.




					www.businessinsider.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 13, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Are you new to America? You missed the Obama years I see. You would have loved the personal attacks by Hannity, Levine, Beck (a classic was the one multiple chalkboard dissertation that started with him pointing at a picture of Obama and ended with him pointing at an image of Hitler, that was classic Beck), Limbaugh, O'Reilly, Van Susteren, et al. You would have loved it!


Fake News from a real liar.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 13, 2020)

messy said:


> Great group. They speak to the concerns of the everyday American. None of them worth less than $100m.


Just what we need, successful people helping run this country .


----------



## espola (Apr 13, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Yes... Hypocrisy.  Bagging on a list of wealthy Republicans talking about opening things back up.  Doing the exact same thing your wealthy, libtard Governor talked about doing today.  The only difference is that those Republicans didn't fuck their best friend's wife and ruin their marriage.  Does that slow your spinning down now?


The "bagging" was because none of those have any experience or training in medicine, and they all have vested interests in boosting the stock market view of the economy.  If a few people have to die to pull that off, well that's t's Murica.


----------



## espola (Apr 13, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just what we need, successful people helping run this country .


Jared was successful at marrying the boss's daughter.  What else has he done?  Solved the opioid crisis?  Brought peace to the Middle East?


----------



## espola (Apr 13, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Did you know there's half a dozen libtard rag mags that do nothing but post bullshit about Trump all day, every day?  I'll use your standard line.  "so... what part of the story is untrue?"  Say... I hear a tapping noise in the background.  What shoes are you wearing?
> 
> Here's another.  Now what?
> 
> ...


Did you read this one this time?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 13, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Oh for fuck's sake!  I'm so tired of posting links to shit for you and you just ignoring them.  Do I have your word you'll at least read them?


His word is worth shit, biggest liar in here.


----------



## messy (Apr 13, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Are they any worse than Nancy Bacardi's nephew Gavin?  He's wealthy, fucked his best friend's wife and spent today's news conference talking about his framework plan to re-open California.


Who's your favorite? For me it's between Jared and Wilbur.


----------



## nononono (Apr 13, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Trump?


*Hey CHINA TROLL ......show us where Trump has done and been accused 
of that kind of SHIT !*


----------



## nononono (Apr 13, 2020)

messy said:


> Who's your favorite? For me it's between Jared and Wilbur.



*Shows how intelligent you are......you pick the dead air space between them, just
like the dead air space between your ears.....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 13, 2020)

Bernie Sanders' Surrogates Are Having None of His Selling out to Joe Biden and the DNC
					

War is coming.




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 13, 2020)

AOC Lashes out as Bernie Sells Her Down the River and Biden Doesn't Come Calling
					

You hate to see it.




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 13, 2020)

Biden Has a Special Message for Citizens - He Wants to Give You Citizenship, With Bernie Helping Him 'To Govern'
					

Huh, what?




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 14, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Biden Has a Special Message for Citizens - He Wants to Give You Citizenship, With Bernie Helping Him 'To Govern'
> 
> 
> Huh, what?
> ...


You certainly put a lot of work into this. You do realize there are basically 7 or 8 of us in here (now that the plumber is back) and 4 are trolls like you and the others won't even read your red state garbage, right?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 14, 2020)

Susan Collins’ approval rating sinks lower as race shifts to "toss-up"
					

Collins had an approval rating as high as 69% heading into her last re-election. It just fell to 37%




					www.salon.com


----------



## espola (Apr 14, 2020)

I must have been misinformed - I thought we had a good population of Constitutional libertarians posting here.  So far not a peep from any of our independent businessmen about t's attempts to subvert the Constitution and put himself at the head of everything.


----------



## nononono (Apr 14, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You certainly put a lot of work into this. You do realize there are basically 7 or 8 of us in here (now that the plumber is back) and 4 are trolls like you and the others won't even read your red state garbage, right?


*Hey meathead....If it's just YOU and ME that's 100 %
Which YOU claimed a few weeks ago...*
*
You have never been correct...so that makes ME 100 % correct ALL the Time...
And YOU 100 % wrong ALL the Time...

My track record speaks for it's self...so do the track records of the others who
have proved YOU wrong....
*
*The Garbage YOU speak of comes straight from YOUR fingertips...Own it.*


----------



## espola (Apr 14, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Susan Collins’ approval rating sinks lower as race shifts to "toss-up"
> 
> 
> Collins had an approval rating as high as 69% heading into her last re-election. It just fell to 37%
> ...


That woman never has a bad hair day.


----------



## Imtired (Apr 14, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just what we need, successful people helping run this country .


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 14, 2020)

espola said:


> The "bagging" was because none of those have any experience or training in medicine, and they all have vested interests in boosting the stock market view of the economy.  If a few people have to die to pull that off, well that's t's Murica.


We all have a vested interest in boosting the stock market... well, unless you're a libtard like Bill Maher.  At least he admitted the desire to see the market tank in hopes of removing an elected President.  The others are listening to those with training in Medicine.  Reminds me of how you libtards started to come unhinged when you thought Trump might fire Fauci for not "backing him"... and now the libtards don't like Fauci because he's starting to call the media out on their bullshit.  But if it's people dying that concerns you, I wonder if you complained when Obama slept on H1N1.  I wonder if people losing everything in Murica because the demotards are hoping for a recession that lasts until November.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 14, 2020)

espola said:


> Jared was successful at marrying the boss's daughter.  What else has he done?  Solved the opioid crisis?  Brought peace to the Middle East?


He might be as qualified as Biden's son for a job in Ukraine.  Well, aside from a little cocaine habit and screwing your dead brother's wife.  Speaking of screwing a best friend's wife, have you met Governor Newsom?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 14, 2020)

espola said:


> Did you read this one this time?


I've read them all, Espy.  Biden is a predator.  I just hope enough attention has been brought that he's learned to keep his hands off children.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 14, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You certainly put a lot of work into this. You do realize there are basically 7 or 8 of us in here (now that the plumber is back) and 4 are trolls like you and the others won't even read your red state garbage, right?


Does it offer more credibility when the *EXACT SAME QUOTES* come from the Clown News Network instead of Redstate?









						Bernie Sanders endorses Joe Biden for president
					

Vermont Sen. Bernie Sanders on Monday endorsed former Vice President Joe Biden for president, pledging to help him defeat President Donald Trump in the general election as the two agreed to launch a series of task forces to work jointly on policy matters.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## espola (Apr 14, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> We all have a vested interest in boosting the stock market... well, unless you're a libtard like Bill Maher.  At least he admitted the desire to see the market tank in hopes of removing an elected President.  The others are listening to those with training in Medicine.  Reminds me of how you libtards started to come unhinged when you thought Trump might fire Fauci for not "backing him"... and now the libtards don't like Fauci because he's starting to call the media out on their bullshit.  But if it's people dying that concerns you, I wonder if you complained when Obama slept on H1N1.  I wonder if people losing everything in Murica because the demotards are hoping for a recession that lasts until November.


Is the sky blue in the fantasy world where you live?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 14, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Susan Collins’ approval rating sinks lower as race shifts to "toss-up"
> 
> 
> Collins had an approval rating as high as 69% heading into her last re-election. It just fell to 37%
> ...


Redstate offends you but www.salon.com is credible?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 14, 2020)

espola said:


> I must have been misinformed - I thought we had a good population of Constitutional libertarians posting here.  So far not a peep from any of our independent businessmen about t's attempts to subvert the Constitution and put himself at the head of everything.


Subvert it how?  Like Obama subverted it with his bullshit healthcare plan?


----------



## Imtired (Apr 14, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Did you know there's half a dozen libtard rag mags that do nothing but post bullshit about Trump all day, every day?  I'll use your standard line.  "so... what part of the story is untrue?"  Say... I hear a tapping noise in the background.  What shoes are you wearing?
> 
> Here's another.  Now what?
> 
> ...


From the article you just posted:  

“Eight women have accused Biden of touching them inappropriately or invading their personal space in ways that made them feel uncomfortable. *None of them said Biden's behavior amounted to sexual harassment or assault*.“

In the world of the 24 hour news cycle, all of these “scandals” lose their punch quickly and our attention deficit population moves onto the next thing.  But the GOP keeps jumping the shark in their fervor to take Biden down.  So, by all means, start pursuing these stories as by the time November comes around people will be tired of hearing it AND it gives the Biden camp more time to fight back with the truth.  Thankfully for the Democrats Trump gives us new material every day.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 14, 2020)

espola said:


> Is the sky blue in the fantasy world where you live?


The sky is very blue here... and your deflections smell like they always do.


----------



## espola (Apr 14, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Subvert it how?  Like Obama subverted it with his bullshit healthcare plan?


Obama's plan had a lot of bullshit in it, but it helped those who needed it most.  How do you think it subverted the Constitution?


----------



## espola (Apr 14, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Redstate offends you but www.salon.com is credible?


What did they get wrong?


----------



## espola (Apr 14, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> The sky is very blue here... and your deflections smell like they always do.


I noticed the other day that the stock market is climbing at the same time that the unemployment numbers are at record levels and farmers are throwing away food while stores get empty.  Which measure of the economy is more relevant in your sky-blue fantasy world?


----------



## nononono (Apr 14, 2020)

*DEMOCRATS = CHINA CRIMINAL PARTY





*


----------



## nononono (Apr 14, 2020)

espola said:


> What did they get wrong?


*A LIAR asks a question....Rich.*


----------



## espola (Apr 14, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Subvert it how?  Like Obama subverted it with his bullshit healthcare plan?


...and you didn't respond to the actual content - that t is claiming for himself powers no other President in American history has done?

"A republic - if you can keep  it"  -- B. Franklin, 1787


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 14, 2020)

Imtired said:


> From the article you just posted:
> 
> “Eight women have accused Biden of touching them inappropriately or invading their personal space in ways that made them feel uncomfortable. *None of them said Biden's behavior amounted to sexual harassment or assault*.“
> 
> In the world of the 24 hour news cycle, all of these “scandals” lose their punch quickly and our attention deficit population moves onto the next thing.  But the GOP keeps jumping the shark in their fervor to take Biden down.  So, by all means, start pursuing these stories as by the time November comes around people will be tired of hearing it AND it gives the Biden camp more time to fight back with the truth.  Thankfully for the Democrats Trump gives us new material every day.


Take Biden down?  You're kidding, right?  Biden is an early Christmas gift to Trump. 

You don't think a man putting his hand on the thigh of a woman is crossing the line?  Remember when you demotards wanted to crucify Kavanaugh over accusations by a woman that couldn't remember what happened, when it happened, where it happened, what happened before or AFTER it happened, how she got home after it happened... but just KNEW something happened?  Remember that?  I'd say that's not quite as conclusive as this "none of them amounted to sexual harassment or assault" quote from Biden's assistant, Tara Reade: 

*'In recent weeks, she’s given a handful of interviews saying Biden’s actions went further that she initially disclosed. In an interview with the AP, she detailed a 1993 encounter that she says occurred when she was asked by a supervisor to bring Biden his gym bag as he was on his way down to the Senate gymnasium. She says Biden pushed her against a wall in the basement of a Capitol Hill office building, groped her and penetrated her with his fingers.'  - Tara Reade*

Tell me, grandpa, would YOU say a woman penetrated by a man's fingers qualifies as sexual assault or no?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 14, 2020)

espola said:


> ...and you didn't respond to the actual content - that t is claiming for himself powers no other President in American history has done?
> 
> "A republic - if you can keep  it"  -- B. Franklin, 1787


I did respond.  I asked you how he subverted it.  Trump fucking with the media, because their idiotic reactions entertain him, isn't subverting anything. They instigate things with their obnoxious and aggressive questions and he gives it back to them.  They don't like that, do they?  So he continues fucking with them and they eat every bit of it.  Whose fault is that?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 14, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> We all have a vested interest in boosting the stock market... well, unless you're a libtard like Bill Maher.  At least he admitted the desire to see the market tank in hopes of removing an elected President.  The others are listening to those with training in Medicine.  Reminds me of how you libtards started to come unhinged when you thought Trump might fire Fauci for not "backing him"... and now the libtards don't like Fauci because he's starting to call the media out on their bullshit.  But if it's people dying that concerns you, I wonder if you complained when Obama slept on H1N1.  I wonder if people losing everything in Murica because the demotards are hoping for a recession that lasts until November.


Who tells you these things?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 14, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Who tells you these things?


Which part confuses you, Husky?  I'd be happy to provide some sourcing for you.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 14, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Take Biden down?  You're kidding, right?  Biden is an early Christmas gift to Trump.
> 
> You don't think a man putting his hand on the thigh of a woman is crossing the line?  Remember when you demotards wanted to crucify Kavanaugh over accusations by a woman that couldn't remember what happened, when it happened, where it happened, what happened before or AFTER it happened, how she got home after it happened... but just KNEW something happened?  Remember that?  I'd say that's not quite as conclusive as this "none of them amounted to sexual harassment or assault" quote from Biden's assistant, Tara Reade:
> 
> ...


Was that from one of trumps over 20 accusers? Sounds familiar.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 14, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Which part confuses you, Husky?  I'd be happy to provide some sourcing for you.


No confusion, just wondering where you get such bizarre ideas from.


----------



## espola (Apr 14, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I did respond.  I asked you how he subverted it.  Trump fucking with the media, because their idiotic reactions entertain him, isn't subverting anything. They instigate things with their obnoxious and aggressive questions and he gives it back to them.  They don't like that, do they?  So he continues fucking with them and they eat every bit of it.  Whose fault is that?


Coocoo.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 14, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Was that from one of trumps over 20 accusers? Sounds familiar.


I'm sure the moths in your head make lots of familiar sounds.  No, Husky, that was a quote from one of the many women Creepy Joe Biden assaulted.  I gave you the link.  Did you refuse to read it like your alter ego does?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 14, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> No confusion, just wondering where you get such bizarre ideas from.


Right... "no confusion"... just "denial".  If you want me to source it for you, say the word.  I know you hypocrites don't like hearing the truth.  You just sleep on it for awhile longer.  Maybe throw out a few more deflections and hope it passes.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 14, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Right... "no confusion"... just "denial".  If you want me to source it for you, say the word.  I know you hypocrites don't like hearing the truth.  You just sleep on it for awhile longer.  Maybe throw out a few more deflections and hope it passes.


That was the original question, who tells you these things? So yes, what's your source? I guess you trumpist need everything spelled out for you.

 . . . boy does our educational system need a reboot! Just ask a trumpist, within their answer lies the proof.


----------



## espola (Apr 14, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I did respond.  I asked you how he subverted it.  Trump fucking with the media, because their idiotic reactions entertain him, isn't subverting anything. They instigate things with their obnoxious and aggressive questions and he gives it back to them.  They don't like that, do they?  So he continues fucking with them and they eat every bit of it.  Whose fault is that?


Looks like he is fucking with everybody here -- “When somebody’s the president of the United States, the authority is total, and that’s the way it’s got to be.”  Are you buying that?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 14, 2020)

espola said:


> Looks like he is fucking with everybody here -- “When somebody’s the president of the United States, the authority is total, and that’s the way it’s got to be.”  Are you buying that?


This guy, like a couple of these others and LE although he swears otherwise, is 100% behind trump no matter what. If trump physically tears up the original Constitution, shoots Pence in the face, has a pack of wild wolves attack and kill Dr Fauci, then comes out naked for the daily briefings THESE GUYS DON'T GIVE A FUCK! They will defend him, they will make excuses and claim it's the best thing for 'merica.


----------



## Imtired (Apr 14, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Take Biden down?  You're kidding, right?  Biden is an early Christmas gift to Trump.
> 
> You don't think a man putting his hand on the thigh of a woman is crossing the line?  Remember when you demotards wanted to crucify Kavanaugh over accusations by a woman that couldn't remember what happened, when it happened, where it happened, what happened before or AFTER it happened, how she got home after it happened... but just KNEW something happened?  Remember that?  I'd say that's not quite as conclusive as this "none of them amounted to sexual harassment or assault" quote from Biden's assistant, Tara Reade:
> 
> ...


If Biden is such a Christmas present to Trump then why are you so obsessed with him?   As for Tara Read and her accusations, read up on her history.   But, by all means, please hitch up to that wagon.  “Please proceed Governor”.


----------



## Imtired (Apr 14, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> This guy, like a couple of these others and LE although he swears otherwise, is 100% behind trump no matter what. If trump physically tears up the original Constitution, shoots Pence in the face, has a pack of wild wolves attack and kill Dr Fauci, then comes out naked for the daily briefings THESE GUYS DON'T GIVE A FUCK! They will defend him, they will make excuses and claim it's the best thing for 'merica.


interesting analysis by psychology today on Trump supporters psychology.  Bottom line: a lot of fear.    https://www.psychologytoday.com/us/blog/mind-in-the-machine/201812/complete-psychological-analysis-trumps-support


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 14, 2020)

Im


Hüsker Dü said:


> You certainly put a lot of work into this. You do realize there are basically 7 or 8 of us in here (now that the plumber is back) and 4 are trolls like you and the others won't even read your red state garbage, right?


 I’m a giver.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 14, 2020)

Anyone else not surprised that Obama endorsed Biden after he was the obvious choice?
I’m not, what a fucking limp dick, bowing coward.








						Tale of Two Endorsements: Obama Finally Comes out for Biden, but This Endorsement for Trump Is What Really Matters
					

This endorsement shows an emerging Trump strength...




					www.redstate.com
				












						Report: Obama Had ‘Long Conversations’ With Bernie Sanders, Pressed Him Out Of Primary Race | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 14, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That was the original question, who tells you these things? So yes, what's your source? I guess you trumpist need everything spelled out for you.
> 
> . . . boy does our educational system need a reboot! Just ask a trumpist, within their answer lies the proof.


Source for what, goofball?  I gave you a lot of information.  What, specifically, do you need me to back up for you again?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 14, 2020)

espola said:


> Looks like he is fucking with everybody here -- “When somebody’s the president of the United States, the authority is total, and that’s the way it’s got to be.”  Are you buying that?


He's been telling you, for weeks now, that he's working with the governors and he is.  He's been letting them call his own shots.  When the liberal media decides to fuck with him, he dangles the mouse and they chase him like the stupid kittens they are.  If you can't see that... I'm very disappointed because I thought more of you than that.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 14, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Source for what, goofball?  I gave you a lot of information.  What, specifically, do you need me to back up for you again?


You asked if I wanted sources did you not? Your short attention span coupled with your lack of memory has you where you are now, not a good place. Angry and aggrieved is no way to go through life. Good luck with all that.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 14, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> This guy, like a couple of these others and LE although he swears otherwise, is 100% behind trump no matter what. If trump physically tears up the original Constitution, shoots Pence in the face, has a pack of wild wolves attack and kill Dr Fauci, then comes out naked for the daily briefings THESE GUYS DON'T GIVE A FUCK! They will defend him, they will make excuses and claim it's the best thing for 'merica.


Do you liberal clowns remember being pissed at Trump, just a few days ago, because you said Fauci wasn't backing Trump up and Trump was going to fire him for it?  You remember that?  Now the liberal media wants Fauci out because HE finally had enough of their bullshit and finally stood up to them.  It's not about backing Trump up 100%, Husky, it's about seeing the libtards and their media for EXACTLY what they are.  If you think the Russian bots tried to influence the 2016 election, what the fuck do you think CNN, MSNBC and clown shows like Huffington Post are doing now?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 14, 2020)

Imtired said:


> If Biden is such a Christmas present to Trump then why are you so obsessed with him?   As for Tara Read and her accusations, read up on her history.   But, by all means, please hitch up to that wagon.  “Please proceed Governor”.


I'm obsessed with Biden because I cannot WAIT to see that idiot debate Trump in November.  The fact that the liberal party is SO fucked up that they can't do any better than Joe Biden and Bernie Sanders... oh by the way, 2 white and rich geriatrics that have been politicians their entire lives, is beyond comical to me.  They spent SO much time trying to remove a duly elected President that they stepped on their collective dicks coming up with a pack of idiots that were no better than Hillary Clinton.   Pete BootyGig?  The gay mayor of Trash Town South Bend?  South Bend HATES him!  How about Pocahontas Warren?  Came in 3rd in her own state.  WTF?  Seriously?

What about Tara Reade's history?  What about the other women he touches?  You want Biden touching your daughter's thigh?  Is that appropriate to you?  You think it's okay that a man running for President has obvious dementia?  Please... you really wonder why Biden is a gift to Trump?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 14, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You asked if I wanted sources did you not? Your short attention span coupled with your lack of memory has you where you are now, not a good place. Angry and aggrieved is no way to go through life. Good luck with all that.


We've been over this.  What item, that I posted, do you challenge?  It's very simple... stop trying to buy yourself time.  Just pick one.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 14, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> We've been over this.  What item, that I posted, do you challenge?  It's very simple... stop trying to buy yourself time.  Just pick one.


You asked if I wanted sourcing, I said yes, pretty simple.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 14, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I'm very disappointed because I thought more of you than that.


I’m very disappointed.


----------



## espola (Apr 14, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> He's been telling you, for weeks now, that he's working with the governors and he is.  He's been letting them call his own shots.  When the liberal media decides to fuck with him, he dangles the mouse and they chase him like the stupid kittens they are.  If you can't see that... I'm very disappointed because I thought more of you than that.


So you agree with him?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 14, 2020)

Imtired said:


> interesting analysis by psychology today on Trump supporters psychology.  Bottom line: a lot of fear.    https://www.psychologytoday.com/us/blog/mind-in-the-machine/201812/complete-psychological-analysis-trumps-support


Hey, let's review this:

1.   *Practicality trumps morality *- Bill Clinton fucked an intern in the Oval Office.  Don't EVER talk to me about Trump's morality.  Trump talks about it and Clinton did it.  He's still beloved in liberal circles and his frumpy wife almost won despite not having the backbone to leave him for fucking everything within 10 miles of the White House.  The author is already full of shit.  "Trump offered tax cuts for the rich."  No, Trump offered tax cuts for everyone that actually works for a living.  _"To his supporters, it doesn't matter if he colluded with Russia."_  Well, both Rod Rosenstein and the Mueller report concluded there WAS NO COLLUSION with Russia.  Again, the author is a lying piece of shit liberal.

2.  *The brain is more stimulated by Trump* - Yeah, Biden is brain dead and you'd have to BE brain dead to vote for a communist.  Pretty fucking straightforward.  I'm definitely more stimulated by a businessman that speaks honestly as opposed to a drone reading someone else's written speech on a teleprompter like you liberal sheep.

3.  *America's obsession with entertainers,* etc. -  Your idiot author refers to him as "the Donald".  Are we actually going to pretend this isn't another liberal hit piece?

4.  *Some men just want to watch the world burn* - _"They may have such distaste for the establishment and democrats like Hillary Clinton that their support for Trump is a symbolic middle finger directed at Washington."_  Hey, dipshit FINALLY got something right!  We're tired of career politicians that just get rich off campaign donors and don't accomplish anything.  SEE:  Clinton, Biden and Sanders

5.  *The Fear Factor; conservatives more sensitive to threat* - Here dipshit goes into some study from 2008 that suggests Trump creates fear by calling Muslims and Hispanics dangerous.  Well, I for one think we all get the same visual image when we hear "terrorist" and "illegal aliens"... don't you?  Was that before or after Trump took office?

6.  *The power of morality and existential threat* - _"By constantly emphasizing existential threat, Trump may be creating a psychological condition that makes the brain respond positively rather than negatively to bigoted statements and divisive rhetoric."_  Well, dipshit, isn't Trump the one saying we need to work on getting back to normal life and not be paralyzed with fear of the Covid-19 and libtards are losing their minds over it?

*By the way, would NOW be a good time to point out your psychologist attached a video called "Trump Divided America" or would that blow the fucking doors off your implication that this was a fair and balanced study/article?*

7.  *Humans often overestimate their political expertise* - You mean like Hollywood libtards telling us how to vote?  Geniuses like Robert DeNiro who didn't even finish high school?  _"Some who support Donald Trump are under-informed or misinformed about the issues at hand. When Trump tells them that crime is skyrocketing in the United States, or that the economy is the worst it’s ever been, they simply take his word for it."_   Yeah, not all of us just watch CNN.  Sometimes the actual TRUTH exists on networks not dedicated to removing a sitting President.

*Okay, I can't take it anymore.  I've proven my point... you totally embarrassed yourself posting this ass clown.  I wonder if you have the stones to admit it.*


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 14, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You asked if I wanted sourcing, I said yes, pretty simple.


tick tock... tick tock, Husky... tick tock...


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 14, 2020)

espola said:


> So you agree with him?


It doesn't matter if I agree with him or not.  You're missing the point.  For nearly 4 years now, the libtard media like Jim Acosta have been fucking with him and, when he fucks them back, you see that as Trump being the problem.  I see that as the libtard media being childish over him winning, which none of you ever dreamed would happen, including a very smug Hillary, and we now have a President that acts like a CEO instead of a politician.  He's a businessman and talks like one.  He's not politically correct.  He won't kiss the media's ass because they don't kiss his.  Jim Acosta would never antagonize Barack Obama like that.  Trump gives it back and the media is terrified because they lose the power with him.  

That said, I don't like everything Trump says or how he says it, but I didn't agree with everything Obama said or did, either.  I also liked many things about Obama.  He was a great speaker and the sheep LOVE a great speaker.


----------



## espola (Apr 14, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> It doesn't matter if I agree with him or not.  You're missing the point.  For nearly 4 years now, the libtard media like Jim Acosta have been fucking with him and, when he fucks them back, you see that as Trump being the problem.  I see that as the libtard media being childish over him winning, which none of you ever dreamed would happen, including a very smug Hillary, and we now have a President that acts like a CEO instead of a politician.  He's a businessman and talks like one.  He's not politically correct.  He won't kiss the media's ass because they don't kiss his.  Jim Acosta would never antagonize Barack Obama like that.  Trump gives it back and the media is terrified because they lose the power with him.
> 
> That said, I don't like everything Trump says or how he says it, but I didn't agree with everything Obama said or did, either.  I also liked many things about Obama.  He was a great speaker and the sheep LOVE a great speaker.


The question was about what you believe. Do you really support his claim of absolute power?  

It doesn't take two paragraphs of whining to say yes or no.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 14, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Hey, let's review this:
> 
> 1.   *Practicality trumps morality *- Bill Clinton fucked an intern in the Oval Office.  Don't EVER talk to me about Trump's morality.  Trump talks about it and Clinton did it.  He's still beloved in liberal circles and his frumpy wife almost won despite not having the backbone to leave him for fucking everything within 10 miles of the White House.  The author is already full of shit.  "Trump offered tax cuts for the rich."  No, Trump offered tax cuts for everyone that actually works for a living.  _"To his supporters, it doesn't matter if he colluded with Russia."_  Well, both Rod Rosenstein and the Mueller report concluded there WAS NO COLLUSION with Russia.  Again, the author is a lying piece of shit liberal.
> 
> ...


You just 100% verified the accuracy of the author's theory. Was that on purpose or are really that unaware?


----------



## espola (Apr 14, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Hey, let's review this:
> 
> 1.   *Practicality trumps morality *- Bill Clinton fucked an intern in the Oval Office.  Don't EVER talk to me about Trump's morality.  Trump talks about it and Clinton did it.  He's still beloved in liberal circles and his frumpy wife almost won despite not having the backbone to leave him for fucking everything within 10 miles of the White House.  The author is already full of shit.  "Trump offered tax cuts for the rich."  No, Trump offered tax cuts for everyone that actually works for a living.  _"To his supporters, it doesn't matter if he colluded with Russia."_  Well, both Rod Rosenstein and the Mueller report concluded there WAS NO COLLUSION with Russia.  Again, the author is a lying piece of shit liberal.
> 
> ...


Coocoo.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 14, 2020)

espola said:


> Coocoo.


Basically something that happened 20 years ago absolves trump of any and all sin or questioning.


----------



## espola (Apr 14, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Basically something that happened 20 years ago absolves trump of any and all sin or questioning.


T was widely recognized as a clown long before anyone outside of Arkansas knew who Bill Clinton was.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 14, 2020)

espola said:


> T was widely recognized as a clown long before anyone outside of Arkansas knew who Bill Clinton was.


At the time, late 90's, trump was a good friend and apologist for slick Willie. And yes as I keep saying trump was a failed businessman (the list is long) an embarrassing buffoon (who calls a newspaper claiming to be their own publicist so many times there are tapes of it?), a philanderer (good friend and party buddy with Epstein), a failure as a husband, he also was known in NYC to crash charity galas he didn't contribute to trying to get some cred . . . so what has changed that made him the I alone can fix it guy?


----------



## nononono (Apr 14, 2020)

espola said:


> ...and you didn't respond to the actual content - that t is claiming for himself powers no other President in American history has done?
> 
> "A republic - if you can keep  it"  -- B. Franklin, 1787


*F@#k Nancy Pelosi and F@#k You......*

*YOU are a LIAR !*


----------



## nononono (Apr 14, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> At the time, late 90's, trump was a good friend and apologist for slick Willie. And yes as I keep saying trump was a failed businessman (the list is long) an embarrassing buffoon (who calls a newspaper claiming to be their own publicist so many times there are tapes of it?), a philanderer (good friend and party buddy with Epstein), a failure as a husband, he also was known in NYC to crash charity galas he didn't contribute to trying to get some cred . . . so what has changed that made him the I alone can fix it guy?



*You are so full of Sh&t.....your posts resemble a certain posters Porta Potties now.*


----------



## espola (Apr 14, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> At the time, late 90's, trump was a good friend and apologist for slick Willie. And yes as I keep saying trump was a failed businessman (the list is long) an embarrassing buffoon (who calls a newspaper claiming to be their own publicist so many times there are tapes of it?), a philanderer (good friend and party buddy with Epstein), a failure as a husband, he also was known in NYC to crash charity galas he didn't contribute to trying to get some cred . . . so what has changed that made him the I alone can fix it guy?


If a reporter really wanted to get t's goat, he could ask him if he thought his father would have run a casino business into bankruptcy.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 14, 2020)

espola said:


> If a reporter really wanted to get t's goat, he could ask him if he thought his father would have run a casino business into bankruptcy.


I think reporters are quite respectful and pull their punches. They could destroy him if they wished.


----------



## espola (Apr 14, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I think reporters are quite respectful and pull their punches. They could destroy him if they wished.


I was thinking that a reporter could frame the question by asking whether his record of business failures qualifies him to be a judge on how to restart the economy - and then "just a followup" about his father's business record.


----------



## nononono (Apr 14, 2020)

espola said:


> I was thinking that a reporter could frame the question by asking whether his record of business failures qualifies him to be a judge on how to restart the economy - and then "just a followup" about his father's business record.


*You have the most squalid record on this whole forum .......*
*You are a LIAR and a THIEF ....
You have no room to judge anyone ....

Donald Trump is the President and you are a lowly LIAR posting*
*twisted history into falsehoods about he and his father.....*


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 14, 2020)

espola said:


> The question was about what you believe. Do you really support his claim of absolute power?
> 
> It doesn't take two paragraphs of whining to say yes or no.


Nobody believes it but you liberal fools that he deliberately instigates with such comments.  Again... you don't see how you're played?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 14, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You just 100% verified the accuracy of the author's theory. Was that on purpose or are really that unaware?


What I verified is you found an article by a beta male libtard and sold it as a legitimate study.  You lose yet again.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 14, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I think reporters are quite respectful and pull their punches. They could destroy him if they wished.


Is that what beta male, CNN bitch Jim Acosta was doing sitting in the WH parking lot of Trump's briefings?  "Destroying" him?  LMAO!


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 14, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Basically something that happened 20 years ago absolves trump of any and all sin or questioning.


What the fuck are you babbling about now?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 14, 2020)

espola said:


> I was thinking that a reporter could frame the question by asking whether his record of business failures qualifies him to be a judge on how to restart the economy - and then "just a followup" about his father's business record.


Those are exactly the type of questions that butthurt CNN reporters ask.  That's how Jim Acosta wound up sitting outside of the White House when President Trump speaks.  I notice Jim finally learned how to behave like a good little bitch, though.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 14, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> At the time, late 90's, trump was a good friend and apologist for slick Willie. And yes as I keep saying trump was a failed businessman (the list is long) an embarrassing buffoon (who calls a newspaper claiming to be their own publicist so many times there are tapes of it?), a philanderer (good friend and party buddy with Epstein), a failure as a husband, he also was known in NYC to crash charity galas he didn't contribute to trying to get some cred . . . so what has changed that made him the I alone can fix it guy?


He got elected as your President.  About to have a 2nd term.  Anymore questions, Husky?


----------



## espola (Apr 15, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Nobody believes it but you liberal fools that he deliberately instigates with such comments.  Again... you don't see how you're played?


You still didn't answer the question.

Why all the evasion?  The answer should be easy.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 15, 2020)

espola said:


> You still didn't answer the question.
> 
> Why all the evasion?  The answer should be easy.


They are easy.  Which question do you need answered?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 15, 2020)

nononono said:


> *You have the most squalid record on this whole forum .......*
> *You are a LIAR and a THIEF ....
> You have no room to judge anyone ....
> 
> ...


You are obviously projecting oh ye of posting animal porn and feces.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 15, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Nobody believes it but you liberal fools that he deliberately instigates with such comments.  Again... you don't see how you're played?


You, one of the I will excuse anything brigade, ignore the obvious intentionally, hence the intentionally ignorant moniker you wear.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 15, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> He got elected as your President.  About to have a 2nd term.  Anymore questions, Husky?


He was elected yes, by the slimest of margins. 77,000 votes spread out over 3 states. Just enough people believed a con man, it happens and yes may happen again. You seem the "some men just want to see the world burn" type. Never anything productive, informative nor enlightening coming from you. Trump could do better but you don't care one way or the other.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 15, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> They are easy.  Which question do you need answered?


Circle. Reminds one of dizzy do nothing the "Hawaiian" Buddha from the cubicle farm.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 15, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You, one of the I will excuse anything brigade, ignore the obvious intentionally, hence the intentionally ignorant moniker you wear.


That's an amazing sentence.  Still coming down from last night?  Trump plays you fools.  If you can't see it, I can try doing it in crayon for you.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 15, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Circle. Reminds one of dizzy do nothing the "Hawaiian" Buddha from the cubicle farm.


Yeah... you/him/her/they/them are the masters of circle jerk.  I keep asking "what question" and you clowns keep saying "you didn't answer".


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 15, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He was elected yes, by the slimest of margins. 77,000 votes spread out over 3 states. Just enough people believed a con man, it happens and yes may happen again. You seem the "some men just want to see the world burn" type. Never anything productive, informative nor enlightening coming from you. Trump could do better but you don't care one way or the other.


Oh right... Trump is a con man and Hillary is a saint.  Give it a rest.  That bitch is another dirty politician that didn't have the spine to leave her husband... how the Hell do you trust her to run a nation?  And no... not "may" happen again... it's already over and you know it.  It doesn't mater what Trump does or doesn't do better because you're going to bitch about him either way.


----------



## espola (Apr 15, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> They are easy.  Which question do you need answered?


Do you support t's claim to have absolute power?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 15, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> That's an amazing sentence.  Still coming down from last night?  Trump plays you fools.  If you can't see it, I can try doing it in crayon for you.


No, he babbles shit, walks it back, tweets something to muddy the waters, it gets pointed out to you and you claim it was all apart of his grand master plan. He only lives, reacts within the moment, there is no plan.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 15, 2020)

espola said:


> Do you support t's claim to have absolute power?


I answered this for you, again, yesterday:
"Nobody believes it but you liberal fools that he deliberately instigates with such comments. Again... you don't see how you're played?"

Any more questions?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 15, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> No, he babbles shit, walks it back, tweets something to muddy the waters, it gets pointed out to you and you claim it was all apart of his grand master plan. He only lives, reacts within the moment, there is no plan.


Trump triggers thin skinned libs like you.
All part of his master plan.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 15, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> No, he babbles shit, walks it back, tweets something to muddy the waters, it gets pointed out to you and you claim it was all apart of his grand master plan. He only lives, reacts within the moment, there is no plan.


LMAO!  It's been almost 4-years and you STILL can't see what Trump does?  Let me help you.  Since the day Trump was elected (actually before), the libtard media has gone after him.  Poked, prodded, instigated, etc.  Those of you so ass hurt that he actually won, can't calm yourselves down long enough to have any perspective.  Trump isn't politically correct and doesn't give a fuck about showing respect to someone that doesn't offer it in return.  He's not a politician.  He doesn't tap dance for the media and he doesn't need them on his side.  So, when they continue to ask him disrespectful questions (SEE:  JIM ACOSTA), he replies with disrespectful answers.  Now it's become a game to him.  Gavin Newsom and Cuomo in NY both hate Trump and he hates them.  For good reason.  However, for weeks now he's been working well with both of them.  But if a reporter pokes and prods about opening up the economy, which libtards don't want because they need this recession to last through the election, Trump is going to dangle the string of "I have total power" just so the fucking morons spend the next 3 days crying about him in their news rooms.  It's hilarious.  

What you also don't see is that Americans don't support Trump, as a person, as much as they detest the liberal bullshit and rectal soreness over him actually embarrassing Hillary & Co. in the first place.  When you combine that with the libtard party wanting open border, shorter sentences for criminals, free this and free that, anybody with a triple digit IQ would much prefer Trump's crass tone than the fucking moronic lengths libtards will go to for power.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 15, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I answered this for you, again, yesterday:
> "Nobody believes it but you liberal fools that he deliberately instigates with such comments. Again... you don't see how you're played?"
> 
> Any more questions?


Again you believe what you want to. If he didn't mean it why did he walk it back?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 15, 2020)

Amazing how trumpist know exactly what he is thinking and his strategy while the rest of us are simply dupes in this high stakes game of will America survive.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 15, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Again you believe what you want to. If he didn't mean it why did he walk it back?


So you've already forgotten that, weeks ago, he said the governors are in charge of their own states and the libtard media bashed him for not wanting to take any responsibility because of it?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 15, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Amazing how trumpist know exactly what he is thinking and his strategy while the rest of us are simply dupes in this high stakes game of will America survive.


Most people know what he's doing.  I'm not sure you're as stupid as you are butthurt because he wins everytime and played you like a fiddle for 4-years.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 15, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Amazing how trumpist know exactly what he is thinking and his strategy while the rest of us are simply dupes in this high stakes game of will America survive.


Finally


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 15, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> So you've already forgotten that, weeks ago, he said the governors are in charge of their own states and the libtard media bashed him for not wanting to take any responsibility because of it?


Putting it back on all the governor’s plates is just brilliant.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 15, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Most people know what he's doing.  I'm not sure you're as stupid as you are butthurt because he wins everytime and played you like a fiddle for 4-years.


You think he wins because you believe what he tells you to believe. As his mentor Roy Cohn taught him, "Always claim victory, especially in defeat".


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 15, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Putting it back on all the governor’s plates is just brilliant.


Judging from your past posting history you aren't even remotely qualified to distinguish brilliant from dukie.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 15, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You think he wins because you believe what he tells you to believe. As his mentor Roy Cohn taught him, "Always claim victory, especially in defeat".


No, he wins because you butthurt liberals are incompetent.  By the way, I took 30 seconds to find you an example of Trump putting the Governors in charge.  I even used one of your sheep herder sources for it.  Pay close attention to the :55 second mark.  And remember Cuomo hates Trump more than Pelosi, Cankles Rodham or any other libtard that Trump destroyed over the years.  It's still a Trump hit piece... what else would you expect from MSNBC?


----------



## Imtired (Apr 15, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> So you've already forgotten that, weeks ago, he said the governors are in charge of their own states and the libtard media bashed him for not wanting to take any responsibility because of it?


Sigh...I know this will be a futile effort but I’ll try....

1) Pandemic is declared.
2) Governor's of the States do an analysis of the situation in their state and report back to the Federal Government.
3) Federal Government takes this input and facilitates getting the supplies required and distributes based on need.
4) Governor's continue to take stock of their individual states and give updates to the Federal Government.
5) Governor's decide when it's safest for their individual state to re-open based on the situation on the ground in their state.

How it works in Trumpland:

1) Pandemic is declared.
2) Trump goes on TV and lies about how many test kits there are and how many N95 masks are coming in.
3) Trump gets frustrated when challenged on those lies and blurts out "Hey, it's not my responsibility!  It's up to the Governor's!"
4) Governor's are forced to compete against each other and outbid each other for desperately needed supplies.
5)  Trump realizes that Governor's like Cuomo and Newsom are coming off much better than he is, so throws a temper tantrum and makes the ridiculous edict: "I'm the ultimate authority!!!".
6)  Since Trump knows he has zero authority to decide when a state can or can't open, he doubles down on stupid and says he "authorizes" the Governor's to make their own decision.   

He's a moron.   It's like watching a 3-year old, it truly is.  He isn't playing "three dimensional chess", he can't even play checkers.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 15, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Sigh...I know this will be a futile effort but I’ll try....
> 
> 1) Pandemic is declared.
> 2) Governor's of the States do an analysis of the situation in their state and report back to the Federal Government.
> ...


We both know this pandemic has been a challenge for everyone in every state and nation on the planet.  The facts change almost daily.  We we DO know is that you liberals piss and moan no matter what Trump says or does.  That, and that alone, is why Trump will win again and you libs have no credibility.  If you could be even semi impartial, that might be different, but you've acted like jaded ex-girlfriends for nearly 4 years.  Nobody listens to you anymore.  Cuomo talked shit for weeks... now he's crumbling.  Have you listened to Gavin speak?  "uh... in real time... uh... we are... uh... doing everything we... uh... possible can in... uh... real time."  Give me a fucking break.  When you fuck your best friend's wife and ruin their marriage, you don't come off looking good to anyone but other libtards.


----------



## Imtired (Apr 15, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> LMAO!  It's been almost 4-years and you STILL can't see what Trump does?  Let me help you.  Since the day Trump was elected (actually before), the libtard media has gone after him.  Poked, prodded, instigated, etc.  Those of you so ass hurt that he actually won, can't calm yourselves down long enough to have any perspective.  Trump isn't politically correct and doesn't give a fuck about showing respect to someone that doesn't offer it in return.  He's not a politician.  He doesn't tap dance for the media and he doesn't need them on his side.  So, when they continue to ask him disrespectful questions (SEE:  JIM ACOSTA), he replies with disrespectful answers.  Now it's become a game to him.  Gavin Newsom and Cuomo in NY both hate Trump and he hates them.  For good reason.  However, for weeks now he's been working well with both of them.  But if a reporter pokes and prods about opening up the economy, which libtards don't want because they need this recession to last through the election, Trump is going to dangle the string of "I have total power" just so the fucking morons spend the next 3 days crying about him in their news rooms.  It's hilarious.
> 
> What you also don't see is that Americans don't support Trump, as a person, as much as they detest the liberal bullshit and rectal soreness over him actually embarrassing Hillary & Co. in the first place.  When you combine that with the libtard party wanting open border, shorter sentences for criminals, free this and free that, anybody with a triple digit IQ would much prefer Trump's crass tone than the fucking moronic lengths libtards will go to for power.


Very enlightening:  "What you also don't see is that Americans don't support Trump, as a person, as much as they detest the liberal bullshit and rectal soreness over him actually embarrassing Hillary & Co. in the first place."     "Americans" in this case being those who support Trump no matter what he does.  As long as he "owns the libs", you don't care if he sacrifices your first born child. 

The first part of your sentence is true for the rest of America:  "What you also don't see is that Americans don't support Trump".  period.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 15, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Very enlightening:  "What you also don't see is that Americans don't support Trump, as a person, as much as they detest the liberal bullshit and rectal soreness over him actually embarrassing Hillary & Co. in the first place."     "Americans" in this case being those who support Trump no matter what he does.  As long as he "owns the libs", you don't care if he sacrifices your first born child.
> 
> The first part of your sentence is true for the rest of America:  "What you also don't see is that Americans don't support Trump".  period.


Really?  Half supported him last time.  You actually think it will be less now?  He is exactly who and what he said he is.  And before you libtards got lucky with a worldwide virus, we had record high market numbers and record high employment.  You're telling me Dementia Joe is a better option?  Socialist Sanders is a better option?  Please.  Stop embarrassing yourself.


----------



## Imtired (Apr 15, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> We both know this pandemic has been a challenge for everyone in every state and nation on the planet.  The facts change almost daily.  We we DO know is that you liberals piss and moan no matter what Trump says or does.  That, and that alone, is why Trump will win again and you libs have no credibility.  If you could be even semi impartial, that might be different, but you've acted like jaded ex-girlfriends for nearly 4 years.  Nobody listens to you anymore.  Cuomo talked shit for weeks... now he's crumbling.  Have you listened to Gavin speak?  "uh... in real time... uh... we are... uh... doing everything we... uh... possible can in... uh... real time."  Give me a fucking break.  When you fuck your best friend's wife and ruin their marriage, you don't come off looking good to anyone but other libtards.


Why all the insults and expletives?  It's almost as if you feel without them your argument alone isn't enough.  Telling.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 15, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Really?  Half supported him last time.  You actually think it will be less now?  He is exactly who and what he said he is.  And before you libtards got lucky with a worldwide virus, we had record high market numbers and record high employment.  You're telling me Dementia Joe is a better option?  Socialist Sanders is a better option?  Please.  Stop embarrassing yourself.


Not even half of those that voted supported trump. More eligible voters didn't vote than did. We all know trump supporters are all going to vote, the 27% of eligible voters, now it just comes down to voter turnout from all the rest of America.









						Trump was elected by a little more than a quarter of eligible voters
					

A lot of Americans don’t vote.




					www.vox.com


----------



## espola (Apr 15, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I answered this for you, again, yesterday:
> "Nobody believes it but you liberal fools that he deliberately instigates with such comments. Again... you don't see how you're played?"
> 
> Any more questions?


T's words -- "When somebody's the president of the United States, the authority is total".  When asked if he really meant that, he confirmed it.  When asked for the Constitutional or legal authority for that position, he said that a position paper will be coming out explaining how it works (that could be interesting).

So, I ask again, do you support t's statement?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 15, 2020)

espola said:


> T's words -- "When somebody's the president of the United States, the authority is total".  When asked if he really meant that, he confirmed it.  When asked for the Constitutional or legal authority for that position, he said that a position paper will be coming out explaining how it works (that could be interesting).
> 
> So, I ask again, do you support t's statement?


You can't get a straight answer out of a crooked man.


----------



## espola (Apr 15, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Sigh...I know this will be a futile effort but I’ll try....
> 
> 1) Pandemic is declared.
> 2) Governor's of the States do an analysis of the situation in their state and report back to the Federal Government.
> ...


In hs daily exchanges with the press, he acts more like a 5-year-old, caught in a succession of lies, each trying to explain away the last.


----------



## espola (Apr 15, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You can't get a straight answer out of a crooked man.


We even see varieties of the "you're a terrible person for asking that" in responses here.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 15, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Why all the insults and expletives?  It's almost as if you feel without them your argument alone isn't enough.  Telling.


LMAO!  That's all you've got?  The anger and expletives are an emphasis to my point.  You liberals don't get it because you don't want to get it.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 15, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Not even half of those that voted supported trump. More eligible voters didn't vote than did. We all know trump supporters are all going to vote, the 27% of eligible voters, now it just comes down to voter turnout from all the rest of America.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vox?  That's your source?  Vox?  Here's what CNN had to say about 2016:



			https://www.cnn.com/election/2016/results


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 15, 2020)

espola said:


> T's words -- "When somebody's the president of the United States, the authority is total".  When asked if he really meant that, he confirmed it.  When asked for the Constitutional or legal authority for that position, he said that a position paper will be coming out explaining how it works (that could be interesting).
> 
> So, I ask again, do you support t's statement?


That's not what you asked me.  Now you're asking a different question.  I told you, twice now, the answer to your original question is:
_"Nobody believes it but you liberal fools that he deliberately instigates with such comments. Again... you don't see how you're played?"_


----------



## messy (Apr 15, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> LMAO!  That's all you've got?  The anger and expletives are an emphasis to my point.  You liberals don't get it because you don't want to get it.


Imtired the Zen Master. Calmly and quietly owning the angry Outlaw with truths about the embarrassing behavior of O's Orange God, who has been found out as unable to lead in a crisis (can you just imagine how much more calmly and efficiently Obama would be handling this?) and without HRC opposing him will not have a chance for re-election.


----------



## espola (Apr 15, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> That's not what you asked me.  Now you're asking a different question.  I told you, twice now, the answer to your original question is:
> _"Nobody believes it but you liberal fools that he deliberately instigates with such comments. Again... you don't see how you're played?"_


You still haven't answered the question.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 15, 2020)

espola said:


> You still haven't answered the question.


What part of "nobody believes it" is causing you such grief?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 15, 2020)

messy said:


> Imtired the Zen Master. Calmly and quietly owning the angry Outlaw with truths about the embarrassing behavior of O's Orange God, who has been found out as unable to lead in a crisis (can you just imagine how much more calmly and efficiently Obama would be handling this?) and without HRC opposing him will not have a chance for re-election.


Owning me?  That's right, Mess.  I remember how calmly Obama handled H1N1... do you?  In fact, he was SO calm that nothing was done at first and a lot of people died.  And if you think Dementia Joe will handle Trump any better than Cankles Rodham did, you're running for the senate just like Joe.


----------



## espola (Apr 15, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> What part of "nobody believes it" is causing you such grief?


The question is (and always has been) - do you support t's claim that his power is absolute?

You can answer yes, or you can answer no, or you can answer like a trumpist.


----------



## espola (Apr 15, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Owning me?  That's right, Mess.  I remember how calmly Obama handled H1N1... do you?  In fact, he was SO calm that nothing was done at first and a lot of people died.  And if you think Dementia Joe will handle Trump any better than Cankles Rodham did, you're running for the senate just like Joe.


How did Obama handle H1N1?  Did he consult experts in the field and then follow their advice?  Did he declare national health emergency?  

I am only posing these questions so you can demonstrate (again) that you don't really have any answers -- prove me wrong.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 15, 2020)

Criminals








						Valerie Jarrett: 'Make It as Easy as Possible to Vote,' Fund Absentee Ballots
					

Valerie Jarrett said we should make it "as easy as possible" to vote as Democrats push a vote-by-mail option ahead of the election.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 15, 2020)

What’s with these people?








						Eric Holder: Coronavirus 'Opportunity' to Change America's Voting System
					

Former President Barack Obama's Attorney General Eric Holder said coronavirus is "an opportunity" to permanently change voting.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 15, 2020)

espola said:


> The question is (and always has been) - do you support t's claim that his power is absolute?
> 
> You can answer yes, or you can answer no, or you can answer like a trumpist.


Jesus Christ... do you need me to say it in Legos?  The only reason he said it was to piss you clowns off and he did that.  No, I don't support it and neither does he.  He's already given the governor's power.  I posted the video of Cuomo saying it.  Did you skip that one, too, because it doesn't support your pissing and moaning?  By the way, I'm not a Trumpist.  I'm a Libertarian sick and fucking tired of liberals always being on their periods and whining about everything Trump does.  Fuck... get a hobby.  You lost and you'll lose again in 6 months.


----------



## messy (Apr 15, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Jesus Christ... do you need me to say it in Legos?  The only reason he said it was to piss you clowns off and he did that.  No, I don't support it and neither does he.  He's already given the governor's power.  I posted the video of Cuomo saying it.  Did you skip that one, too, because it doesn't support your pissing and moaning?  By the way, I'm not a Trumpist.  I'm a Libertarian sick and fucking tired of liberals always being on their periods and whining about everything Trump does.  Fuck... get a hobby.  You lost and you'll lose again in 6 months.


I love how you read Your Leader's mind. That's so cute.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 15, 2020)

espola said:


> How did Obama handle H1N1?  Did he consult experts in the field and then follow their advice?  Did he declare national health emergency?
> 
> I am only posing these questions so you can demonstrate (again) that you don't really have any answers -- prove me wrong.


I'm glad you asked.  Here's an article from USA Today.  Check out what CNN's survey says.  Now, I know you libclowns consider 57% an overwhelming majority if it's based on "how many disapprove of Trump", but the reality is that 57% is barely more than half.  Now you tell me how Obama did.

_"According to a 2012 report by the Department of Health and Human Services, there  were successes in the Obama administration's response - albeit with room for improvement. And, a late 2009 CNN poll showed 57% of respondents approved of how the former president handled the government response to the H1N1 flu despite vaccine shortages at the time. "_


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 15, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What’s with these people?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The libtards know they can't win any other way.


----------



## espola (Apr 15, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Jesus Christ... do you need me to say it in Legos?  The only reason he said it was to piss you clowns off and he did that.  No, I don't support it and neither does he.  He's already given the governor's power.  I posted the video of Cuomo saying it.  Did you skip that one, too, because it doesn't support your pissing and moaning?  By the way, I'm not a Trumpist.  I'm a Libertarian sick and fucking tired of liberals always being on their periods and whining about everything Trump does.  Fuck... get a hobby.  You lost and you'll lose again in 6 months.


It's good to hear you don't support t's attempted power grab, just like any Constitution-loving American.  You might want to tell t that he doesn't support it - he doesn't know that yet.  Maybe he will after he discovers that no one will write the position paper he promised to release soon.  

And - you're a trumpist -- prove me wrong -- post something critical about him.

I have always considered myself to be a libertarian (small l), but Libertarian (capital L) politicians are for the most part hypocrites.  Don't you agree?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 15, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Criminals
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Imagine that... a former Obama advisor wants to make it as easy as possible for libtards to vote illegally.  Fucking losers.


----------



## espola (Apr 15, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I'm glad you asked.  Here's an article from USA Today.  Check out what CNN's survey says.  Now, I know you libclowns consider 57% an overwhelming majority if it's based on "how many disapprove of Trump", but the reality is that 57% is barely more than half.  Now you tell me how Obama did.
> 
> _"According to a 2012 report by the Department of Health and Human Services, there  were successes in the Obama administration's response - albeit with room for improvement. And, a late 2009 CNN poll showed 57% of respondents approved of how the former president handled the government response to the H1N1 flu despite vaccine shortages at the time. "_


Now that you are looking up actual facts, you post an article that shows Obama did much better in 2009 than t is doing now, and that people supported his effort.

That wasn't so hard, was it?  We'll make a libertarian out of you yet.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 15, 2020)

espola said:


> It's good to hear you don't support t's attempted power grab, just like any Constitution-loving American.  You might want to tell t that he doesn't support it - he doesn't know that yet.  Maybe he will after he discovers that no one will write the position paper he promised to release soon.
> 
> And - you're a trumpist -- prove me wrong -- post something critical about him.
> 
> I have always considered myself to be a libertarian (small l), but Libertarian (capital L) politicians are for the most part hypocrites.  Don't you agree?


I've already told you I don't agree with everything he says.  Nobody does.  The difference is that I know when he's pulling your chain and apparently you don't.  Furthermore, he follows our Constitution a whole lot more than your liberals that want open borders, free healthcare for illegal aliens, Robert the pretend Mexican taking my AR-14s and putting unreasonable taxes on successful people because everyone should live the same lifestyle.  Talk about fucking disrespecting the Constitution.  Gimme a break.


----------



## espola (Apr 15, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I've already told you I don't agree with everything he says.  Nobody does.  The difference is that I know when he's pulling your chain and apparently you don't.  Furthermore, he follows our Constitution a whole lot more than your liberals that want open borders, free healthcare for illegal aliens, Robert the pretend Mexican taking my AR-14s and putting unreasonable taxes on successful people because everyone should live the same lifestyle.  Talk about fucking disrespecting the Constitution.  Gimme a break.


Nice rant.  I asked you to post something where you disagreed with t and you respond with a list things you have been told to be afraid of.

Fail -- F-


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 15, 2020)

espola said:


> Now that you are looking up actual facts, you post an article that shows Obama did much better in 2009 than t is doing now, and that people supported his effort.
> 
> That wasn't so hard, was it?  We'll make a libertarian out of you yet.


LOL... no, that's not what it shows.  It show that the libtard Messiah only got a 57% approval rate.  Since the poll was done by CNN, it's about as credible as Biden's son being a board member for a Ukrainian energy company.


----------



## espola (Apr 15, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> LOL... no, that's not what it shows.  It show that the libtard Messiah only got a 57% approval rate.  Since the poll was done by CNN, it's about as credible as Biden's son being a board member for a Ukrainian energy company.


Only 57%?  T would have an orgasm on live tv (assuming he is still capable) if he got numbers like that.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 15, 2020)

espola said:


> Nice rant.  I asked you to post something where you disagreed with t and you respond with a list things you have been told to be afraid of.
> 
> Fail -- F-


Told to be afraid of?  Dementia Joe told me the pretend Mexican was coming to get my AR-14... not Trump.  Bernie Sanders said he wanted totally open borders.  All the libtard candidates raised their hands when asked if they supported government supplied healthcare to illegal aliens.  Pocahontas Warren wants to punish the successful so the less successful can have more and vote for her.

Trump isn't the problem... libtards are.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 15, 2020)

espola said:


> Only 57%?  T would have an orgasm on live tv (assuming he is still capable) if he got numbers like that.


I'm glad to see TDS hasn't damaged your ability to fantasize.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 15, 2020)

Cunts








						Biden’s Female VP Picks Mum On Sexual Assault Allegation | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 15, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Cunts
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stacey Adams or Heels Up Harris would be fabulous candidates.  Stacie can't even win a governor's race and Kamala boned her married boss to advance her career.  That's a perfect tandem with Dementia Joe.  Klobu-bore would put me to sleep.  I doubt the libtards are smart enough to throw Tulsi Gabbard up there.  Joe thinks he needs the black vote so that's your answer.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 15, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Stacey Adams or Heels Up Harris would be fabulous candidates.  Stacie can't even win a governor's race and Kamala boned her married boss to advance her career.  That's a perfect tandem with Dementia Joe.  Klobu-bore would put me to sleep.  I doubt the libtards are smart enough to throw Tulsi Gabbard up there.  Joe thinks he needs the black vote so that's your answer.


Joe has the black vote, but if he goes with a non black he will piss everyone off, quite a pickle Dick is in.
This is gonna be quite a hoot.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 15, 2020)

messy said:


> Imtired the Zen Master. Calmly and quietly owning the angry Outlaw with truths about the embarrassing behavior of O's Orange God, who has been found out as unable to lead in a crisis (can you just imagine how much more calmly and efficiently Obama would be handling this?) and without HRC opposing him will not have a chance for re-election.


Who do you think will win in 2020?


----------



## espola (Apr 15, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I've already told you I don't agree with everything he says.  Nobody does.  The difference is that I know when he's pulling your chain and apparently you don't.  Furthermore, he follows our Constitution a whole lot more than your liberals that want open borders, free healthcare for illegal aliens, Robert the pretend Mexican taking my AR-14s and putting unreasonable taxes on successful people because everyone should live the same lifestyle.  Talk about fucking disrespecting the Constitution.  Gimme a break.


Do you agree with t that he can force an adjournment on Congress?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 15, 2020)

espola said:


> Do you agree with t that he can force an adjournment on Congress?


We'll have to see.  It's never been done before.  He shouldn't have to, but the losing party has been nothing but unwilling to work with him for his entire tenure.  That's about to change.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 15, 2020)

At least he will be able to vote.









						Inmate Released to Slow Coronavirus Spread Accused of Murdering a Man the Next Day; Why Didn't They Check His Rap Sheet
					

Had they bothered to look at his rap sheet, they would see that Williams is a convicted felon.




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 15, 2020)

Perfect








						Stacey Abrams touts herself as an 'excellent running mate' for Biden
					

Georgia Democrat Stacey Abrams has said she would accept an offer to be former Vice President Joe Biden's running mate, telling Elle magazine she would be "excellent" for the position.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## nononono (Apr 15, 2020)

espola said:


> It's good to hear you don't support t's attempted power grab, just like any Constitution-loving American.  You might want to tell t that he doesn't support it - he doesn't know that yet.  Maybe he will after he discovers that no one will write the position paper he promised to release soon.
> 
> *And - you're a trumpist -- prove me wrong -- post something critical about him.*
> 
> I have always considered myself to be a libertarian (small l), but Libertarian (capital L) politicians are for the most part hypocrites.  Don't you agree?


*What the F@#k Spola Ebola.....you starting a Democrat ( Lying Thieving )  " Gang " ......*
*Spola Ebola will " Jump " you in if you say something derogatory about Donald J. Trump.....
Yep ...Democrats will resort to anything now....
LIE
CHEAT
STEAL
KILL
MAIM
RAPE*
*ABORT

Anything goes now to win an election....The lowest of lows now....*


----------



## nononono (Apr 15, 2020)

espola said:


> Do you agree with t that he can force an adjournment on Congress?


*Maybe Nasty Nancy should go back to work during an*
*AMERICAN Crisis instead of showing " Late Night "
AMERICA her Ice Cream stash in her $ 100,000.00 plus*
*refrigerators.....the filthy disgusting BOTOX Hag....*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 15, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Perfect
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dont kid yourself.
Its gonna be Mike.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 15, 2020)

B


Ricky Fandango said:


> Dont kid yourself.
> Its gonna be Mike.


bloomberg? Or Big Mike?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 15, 2020)

B


Ricky Fandango said:


> Dont kid yourself.
> Its gonna be Mike.


Bloomberg?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 15, 2020)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 15, 2020)

Wasn’t Michigan kinda important in 2016?
Looks like the buffoon has it locked up again.








						Protesters clog streets in Michigan over Whitmer coronavirus stay-home order
					

Thousands of protesters on foot and in vehicles converged Wednesday on Michigan’s capital to rally against Gov. Gretchen Whitmer’s stay-at-home orders in the state. “Operation Gri…




					nypost.com


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 15, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> B
> 
> Bloomberg?


Mike Bomma.


----------



## Imtired (Apr 15, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> LMAO!  That's all you've got?  The anger and expletives are an emphasis to my point.  You liberals don't get it because you don't want to get it.


We don’t “get it” because we don’t feel the need to emphasize our positions with insults and expletive.  It’s extraneous.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 15, 2020)

Imtired said:


> We don’t “get it” because we don’t feel the need to emphasize our positions with insults and expletive.  It’s extraneous.


Hilarious...


----------



## Imtired (Apr 15, 2020)

[QUOTE="The Outlaw said:


> Really?  Half supported him last time.  You actually think it will be less now?  He is exactly who and what he said he is.  And before you libtards got lucky with a worldwide virus, we had record high market numbers and record high employment.  You're telling me Dementia Joe is a better option?  Socialist Sanders is a better option?  Please.  Stop embarrassing yourself.


Well, only time will tell I guess.   All I know is in my—admittedly small—circle of 2016 Trump voter acquaintances, a little over half have said they could never vote for Trump again.    It’s funny in a way because I find them angrier at Trump than those who never liked the guy from the beginning, like me.   They had high hopes and feel lied to, so the disappointment is greater.


----------



## Imtired (Apr 15, 2020)

messy said:


> Imtired the Zen Master. Calmly and quietly owning the angry Outlaw with truths about the embarrassing behavior of O's Orange God, who has been found out as unable to lead in a crisis (can you just imagine how much more calmly and efficiently Obama would be handling this?) and without HRC opposing him will not have a chance for re-election.


Yep.  Obama warning of pandemic in 2014. Sigh...I miss having an intelligent and calm President. 






and a cool one too:


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 16, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Well, only time will tell I guess.   All I know is in my—admittedly small—circle of 2016 Trump voter acquaintances, a little over half have said they could never vote for Trump again.    It’s funny in a way because I find them angrier at Trump than those who never liked the guy from the beginning, like me.   They had high hopes and feel lied to, so the disappointment is greater.


Don’t you remember the polls from 2016? Hillary in a landslide.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 16, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Yep.  Obama warning of pandemic in 2014. Sigh...I miss having an intelligent and calm President.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, Obama was so cool he brought you Trump.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 16, 2020)

Imtired said:


> We don’t “get it” because we don’t feel the need to emphasize our positions with insults and expletive.  It’s extraneous.


Right... just like you don't get the hypocrisy of your party.  You don't get trying to destroy Kavanaugh over bullshit allegations but want to say Biden didn't cross the line with half a dozen women.  You don't get Biden extorting Ukraine for a billion dollars when it comes to his kid but want Trump impeached for asking about Biden's corruption.  You don't get Jim Acosta, and other libtard media members being obnoxious with disrespectful and argumentative questions but think Trump should treat reporters more gently.  You don't get John McCain throwing the first punch at Trump over a border policy but call Trump 'savage' for hitting back because McCain is dead now.  Tough to be impartial when you're still hurt from 201We 

We feel the need to emphasize our points because libtards continue to get incrementally obnoxious everytime you lose.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 16, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Well, only time will tell I guess.   All I know is in my—admittedly small—circle of 2016 Trump voter acquaintances, a little over half have said they could never vote for Trump again.    It’s funny in a way because I find them angrier at Trump than those who never liked the guy from the beginning, like me.   They had high hopes and feel lied to, so the disappointment is greater.


You don't have to like Trump's style... he didn't lie to anybody.  The demotard strategy has been to poke him enough, to disrespect him enough, to badger him enough, that he will implode.  Well, that didn't work, did it?  His actions back up what he said he'd do and that's what matters.  Perhaps it would be different if the demotards, even ONCE, worked with him instead of against him.  I'll bet none of your friends anticipated 3+ years of demotards trying to back stab a duly elected President.  It's interesting you and your liberal pals here never have a problem with the despicable actions of the demotard party.  Have ANY of you ever called out Pelosi on all of her bullshit?  How about Schiff lying?  Anybody?  

If you have friends that think Biden is a better choice, you probably need a smarter circle of friends.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 16, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Yep.  Obama warning of pandemic in 2014. Sigh...I miss having an intelligent and calm President.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty easy to be calm when you don't do anything for 8 years.  He was more concerned about being a black President than an effective one.  Would you have a higher opinion of Trump if he could sing some Al Green?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 16, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yeah, Obama was so cool he brought you Trump.


No, years of rightwing propaganda brought us you and you brought us trump.


----------



## espola (Apr 16, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Right... just like you don't get the hypocrisy of your party.  You don't get trying to destroy Kavanaugh over bullshit allegations but want to say Biden didn't cross the line with half a dozen women.  You don't get Biden extorting Ukraine for a billion dollars when it comes to his kid but want Trump impeached for asking about Biden's corruption.  You don't get Jim Acosta, and other libtard media members being obnoxious with disrespectful and argumentative questions but think Trump should treat reporters more gently.  You don't get John McCain throwing the first punch at Trump over a border policy but call Trump 'savage' for hitting back because McCain is dead now.  Tough to be impartial when you're still hurt from 201We
> 
> We feel the need to emphasize our points because libtards continue to get incrementally obnoxious everytime you lose.


Coocoo.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 16, 2020)

Anyone know why Biden doesn’t go anywhere without Jill?
I bet she was pretty hot a few decades ago.








						Joe Biden Went off the Teleprompter This Morning and It Was an Absolute Disaster
					

Woo boy.




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 16, 2020)

The New York Times Dismissing Sexual Assault Claims - Brett Kavanaugh for SCOTUS Was Bigger Than Joe Biden for President
					

The Paper of record is now recalibrating everything from MeToo and even political hierarchy




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 16, 2020)

Rocker Meredith Brooks Says Joe Biden Touching Children Is Not Normal: ‘Curdles My Blood'
					

Singer-songwriter Meredith Brooks called out Alyssa Milano's endorsement of Vice President Joe Biden's presidential campaign, accusing the actress of hypocrisy over her claims to support all victims of sexual misconduct.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 16, 2020)

Shame on Jill Biden for Allowing This Abuse of Her Husband to Continue
					

She deserves to be shamed.




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 16, 2020)

Joe? Calling trader joe? There is a reason you can only find these things you post at wacko rightwing fever-swamp sites, you know why? Cuz they BS. Only you tabloid Americans believe that shit.


----------



## nononono (Apr 16, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Yep.  Obama warning of pandemic in 2014. Sigh...I miss having an intelligent and calm President.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Hey loser ....he was projecting what he would use when out of office ...*
*HE FUNDED THE WUHAN BIO-WEAPONS ( VIRUS ) LAB TO THE 
TUNE OF $ 3.7 MILLION.....

OH YES HE DID.....

HE MAY BE " COOL ".....YES A COOL CALCULATING CRIMINAL 
WITHIN THE DEMOCRAT CABAL !*


----------



## nononono (Apr 16, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Joe? Calling trader joe? There is a reason you can only find these things you post at wacko rightwing fever-swamp sites, you know why? Cuz they BS. Only you tabloid Americans believe that shit.


*I can you are have issues with spelling.....*
*Try an AMERICAN DICTIONARY..........CHINA TROLL.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 16, 2020)

nononono said:


> *I can you are have issues with spelling.....*
> *Try an AMERICAN DICTIONARY..........CHINA TROLL.*


Was that supposed to make sense?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 16, 2020)

Sen. Chris Murphy: ‘The Reason We Are in This Crisis Today Is Not Because of Anything China Did’
					

Senator Chris Murphy (D., Conn.) said Tuesday that the blame for coronavirus “is not because of anything that China did” and instead rests squarely with President Trump.Speaking to CNN’s Anderson Cooper, Murphy laid out the case that Trump “didn’t take this virus seriously” and that he “viewed...




					www.yahoo.com
				




Yet another libtard douchebag.  Nevermind the worldwide pandemic started in China and has had global implications.  This fucking moron says it's ALL TRUMP'S FAULT.  

Do you liberals REALLY still wonder why people defend Trump?  Can you NOT see the jaded stupidity of some democrats?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 16, 2020)

espola said:


> Coocoo.


Kind of your canned response when I put you dumbasses in your place with facts, isn't it?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 16, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Joe? Calling trader joe? There is a reason you can only find these things you post at wacko rightwing fever-swamp sites, you know why? Cuz they BS. Only you tabloid Americans believe that shit.


Right... didn't your dumbass use Vox as a source?


----------



## espola (Apr 16, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Kind of your canned response when I put you dumbasses in your place with facts, isn't it?


No.  You earned it.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 16, 2020)

espola said:


> No.  You earned it.


You not only earned it Magoo, you deserve it...atta boy!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 16, 2020)

Biden: Trump Supporters Believe 'Mexicans Are Rapists,' 'Muslims Are Bad'
					

Joe Biden is claiming that some Trump supporters back the notion that "all Mexicans are rapists" and that "all Muslims are bad."




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## nononono (Apr 16, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Was that supposed to make sense?


*Your response answers it all......*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 16, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Your response answers it all......*


" I can you are have . . . "?


----------



## nononono (Apr 16, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Was that supposed to make sense?


*You're not very sharp are you....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 17, 2020)

nononono said:


> *You're not very sharp are you....*


So the answer is no?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 17, 2020)

Whitmer links Betsy DeVos to upcoming coronavirus stay-at-home order protest; organizers say she’s not involved
					

Supporters of an upcoming “traffic jam” aimed at protesting Michigan’s stay-at-home order say U.S. Education Secretary Betsy DeVos has no connection to the event.




					www.mlive.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 17, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Whitmer links Betsy DeVos to upcoming coronavirus stay-at-home order protest; organizers say she’s not involved
> 
> 
> Supporters of an upcoming “traffic jam” aimed at protesting Michigan’s stay-at-home order say U.S. Education Secretary Betsy DeVos has no connection to the event.
> ...


Who cares?


----------



## Imtired (Apr 17, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> You don't have to like Trump's style... he didn't lie to anybody.  The demotard strategy has been to poke him enough, to disrespect him enough, to badger him enough, that he will implode.  Well, that didn't work, did it?  His actions back up what he said he'd do and that's what matters.  Perhaps it would be different if the demotards, even ONCE, worked with him instead of against him.  I'll bet none of your friends anticipated 3+ years of demotards trying to back stab a duly elected President.  It's interesting you and your liberal pals here never have a problem with the despicable actions of the demotard party.  Have ANY of you ever called out Pelosi on all of her bullshit?  How about Schiff lying?  Anybody?
> 
> If you have friends that think Biden is a better choice, you probably need a smarter circle of friends.


There is no point in responding to any of your rant above because you are so consumed with anger and rage that any attempt at rational conversation is impossible.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 17, 2020)

Imtired said:


> There is no point in responding to any of your rant above because you are so consumed with anger and rage that any attempt at rational conversation is impossible.


It's what they do and who they are.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 17, 2020)

Imtired said:


> There is no point in responding to any of your rant above because you are so consumed with anger and rage that any attempt at rational conversation is impossible.


Yeah... we are consumed with anger and it stems from the fact that you liberals are beyond consumed with losing the election in 2016 and unable to comprehend half the country voted for Trump.  So much so that you refuse to work with him in any way, as representatives of a nation, and condemn everything he says or does... no matter the end result.  You're no longer objective or rational as a party and have gone further and further off the deep end in looking for ways to defeat him.  Free healthcare for illegals?  Really?  Removing our border walls completely?  Really?  Forgiving millions, if not billions, of student loan debt?  Are you fucking kidding me?  And that's just the start.  You clowns just keep promising more and more free shit in exchange for votes.  Illegals want to drive?  Fuck yeah!  Give them a driver's license.  Illegals want to vote?  Fuck yeah!  Make it racist and illegal to ask to see I.D. or make sure they're registered.  I have to prove my citizenship and residency get on an airplane but you fucking clowns say it's wrong to require that for voting or driving.  LMAO!  It never ceases to amaze me how unwilling you losers are to look in the mirror.  Everything it just "Trump... Trump... Trump.  How's that working out for you?  You won anything yet?  Stormy?  Collusion?  Impeachment?  Stormy 2.0?  Kavanaugh?  Avenatti?  Mueller Report?  Have you won a single fucking thing in 4 years?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 17, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It's what they do and who they are.


WAH!  THEY'RE SO MEAN TO US!  WAH!  THEY DON'T SEE WHAT WE SEE!  WAH!  THEY DON'T WANT WHAT WE WANT!  THAT'S WHO THEY ARE!!!!!


----------



## espola (Apr 17, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> WAH!  THEY'RE SO MEAN TO US!  WAH!  THEY DON'T SEE WHAT WE SEE!  WAH!  THEY DON'T WANT WHAT WE WANT!  THAT'S WHO THEY ARE!!!!!


Are these guys friends of yours?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 17, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> WAH!  THEY'RE SO MEAN TO US!  WAH!  THEY DON'T SEE WHAT WE SEE!  WAH!  THEY DON'T WANT WHAT WE WANT!  THAT'S WHO THEY ARE!!!!!


You do play right into the stereotype, the cliche.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 17, 2020)

espola said:


> Are these guys friends of yours?
> 
> View attachment 6854


I'll bet they're American citizens.  Are their votes any less valid than all the illegals to want to let in for Biden?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 17, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You do play right into the stereotype, the cliche.


Of course.  All you are is a bunch of fucking whiners.  Whine no matter what Trump says or does.  3+ years of incessant whining... like this drunk bitch.


----------



## Imtired (Apr 17, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Yeah... we are consumed with anger and it stems from the fact that you liberals are beyond consumed with losing the election in 2016 and unable to comprehend half the country voted for Trump.  So much so that you refuse to work with him in any way, as representatives of a nation, and condemn everything he says or does... no matter the end result.  You're no longer objective or rational as a party and have gone further and further off the deep end in looking for ways to defeat him.  Free healthcare for illegals?  Really?  Removing our border walls completely?  Really?  Forgiving millions, if not billions, of student loan debt?  Are you fucking kidding me?  And that's just the start.  You clowns just keep promising more and more free shit in exchange for votes.  Illegals want to drive?  Fuck yeah!  Give them a driver's license.  Illegals want to vote?  Fuck yeah!  Make it racist and illegal to ask to see I.D. or make sure they're registered.  I have to prove my citizenship and residency get on an airplane but you fucking clowns say it's wrong to require that for voting or driving.  LMAO!  It never ceases to amaze me how unwilling you losers are to look in the mirror.  Everything it just "Trump... Trump... Trump.  How's that working out for you?  You won anything yet?  Stormy?  Collusion?  Impeachment?  Stormy 2.0?  Kavanaugh?  Avenatti?  Mueller Report?  Have you won a single fucking thing in 4 years?


Everything with YOU seems to be Trump, Trump, Trump.   You are CONSUMED with him.  In fact I stumbled across one of your replies to a post on a completely unrelated thread on this forum (I believe it was about DA folding) where you had to bring in your same angry political rant.  You were told to post that crap in the off topic thread and were also called an *sshole.    Even on other threads you can’t help but berate and rant.   

Go outside, clear your mind of politics.  That much anger is not good for the soul.


----------



## nononono (Apr 17, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So the answer is no?


*No you are not very sharp.....that's very sad.*


----------



## nononono (Apr 17, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Everything with YOU seems to be Trump, Trump, Trump.   You are CONSUMED with him.  In fact I stumbled across one of your replies to a post on a completely unrelated thread on this forum (I believe it was about DA folding) where you had to bring in your same angry political rant.  You were told to post that crap in the off topic thread and were also called an *sshole.    Even on other threads you can’t help but berate and rant.
> 
> Go outside, clear your mind of politics.  That much anger is not good for the soul.


*No conservative is " Angry " ....we are tired of China money driven Democrats shoveling
CCP Bullshit ....You are not going to get away with it anymore....*


----------



## espola (Apr 17, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I'll bet they're American citizens.  Are their votes any less valid than all the illegals to want to let in for Biden?


Looks like a "yes" from you.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 17, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Everything with YOU seems to be Trump, Trump, Trump.   You are CONSUMED with him.  In fact I stumbled across one of your replies to a post on a completely unrelated thread on this forum (I believe it was about DA folding) where you had to bring in your same angry political rant.  You were told to post that crap in the off topic thread and were also called an *sshole.    Even on other threads you can’t help but berate and rant.
> 
> Go outside, clear your mind of politics.  That much anger is not good for the soul.


Actually, you're totally wrong.  Imagine that.  I said nothing about Trump in that post.  The individual brought up the fact that there are no comp clubs based in the hood section of the east bay.  I suggested, in part, that the area was bad because of criminals being let out and made into victims.  At no point did I mention Trump.  But the facts are the same... libtards need votes so they want criminals out and voting for the libtard representatives that feel sorry for them, or pretend to, in exchange for votes.  The fact that you lied and misrepresented my post isn't surprising.  Nor is the fact that you totally ignore all the facts I post here.  You come from the Espola school of deflection.  I bring up 3 key facts of why people hate liberals and you go off on some unrelated tangent about another thread... lying along the way.  And you STILL wonder why Trump keeps winning.  Maybe if you were able to look in the mirror for a bit you'd no longer wonder.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 17, 2020)

espola said:


> Looks like a "yes" from you.


Illegal aliens shouldn't have ANY rights here.  No right to work... no right to stimulus money... no right to drive and no right to vote.  They should have the right to take their illegal asses back to where they came from and stay there.  I don't care how many times you call them "migrants" or "immigrants".  They aren't.  Those terms are used for people doing it the legal way.  THAT is what it "looks like" from me.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 17, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Everything with YOU seems to be Trump, Trump, Trump.   You are CONSUMED with him.  In fact I stumbled across one of your replies to a post on a completely unrelated thread on this forum (I believe it was about DA folding) where you had to bring in your same angry political rant.  You were told to post that crap in the off topic thread and were also called an *sshole.    Even on other threads you can’t help but berate and rant.
> 
> Go outside, clear your mind of politics.  That much anger is not good for the soul.


And so we're clear... since you lied about this part, too... the other fool berated me first.  Shocking you'd leave that part out.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 17, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Illegal aliens shouldn't have ANY rights here.  No right to work... no right to stimulus money... no right to drive and no right to vote.  They should have the right to take their illegal asses back to where they came from and stay there.  I don't care how many times you call them "migrants" or "immigrants".  They aren't.  Those terms are used for people doing it the legal way.  THAT is what it "looks like" from me.


Without "illegal aliens" you wouldn't be eating.


----------



## espola (Apr 17, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Illegal aliens shouldn't have ANY rights here.  No right to work... no right to stimulus money... no right to drive and no right to vote.  They should have the right to take their illegal asses back to where they came from and stay there.  I don't care how many times you call them "migrants" or "immigrants".  They aren't.  Those terms are used for people doing it the legal way.  THAT is what it "looks like" from me.


What does that have to do with the picture?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 17, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Without "illegal aliens" you wouldn't be eating.


Oh save that stupid fucking argument.  You think there aren't migrant farm workers that have legally applied for citizenship?  How about actually making them LEGAL so they can get a real wage and benefits?  That won't happen until you keep the ILLEGAL voters out that you love.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 17, 2020)

espola said:


> What does that have to do with the picture?


There is no picture with that post.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 17, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Oh save that stupid fucking argument.  You think there aren't migrant farm workers that have legally applied for citizenship?  How about actually making them LEGAL so they can get a real wage and benefits?  That won't happen until you keep the ILLEGAL voters out that you love.


When you can show where illegals actually cast votes I will agree with you. That's a myth like trickle down and trump caring.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 17, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> When you can show where illegals actually cast votes I will agree with you. That's a myth like trickle down and trump caring.


I didn't say they cast votes.  I said liberals want to eliminate ANY restrictions on voting; including no requirement to show identification, and the sole purpose is to allow illegals to vote.  Shameful.  The liberal party is an absolute disgrace to this nation.  









						Oppose Voter ID Legislation - Fact Sheet
					

BackgroundVoter identification laws are a part of an ongoing strategy to roll back decades of progress on voting rights.  Thirty-four states have identification requirements at the polls. Seven states have strict photo ID laws, under which voters must present one of a limited set of forms of...




					www.aclu.org
				











						House votes to support illegal immigrant voting in local elections
					

House Democrats voted Friday to defend localities that allow illegal immigrants to vote in their elections, turning back a GOP attempt to discourage the practice.




					www.washingtontimes.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 17, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> When you can show where illegals actually cast votes I will agree with you. That's a myth like trickle down and trump caring.


Jerry Brown allowed illegal aliens to get a driver's license.  Then he wrote legislation to allow them to vote with those licenses.

You tell me:








						California gave driver’s licenses to 1 million undocumented immigrants
					

More than one million undocumented immigrants living in California have received driver’s licenses, according to a new report. The state’s Department of Motor Vehicles announced that as…




					nypost.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 17, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> And so we're clear... since you lied about this part, too... the other fool berated me first.  Shocking you'd leave that part out.


Liberals are so smart the always leave 1/2 of the story out, always.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 17, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Without "illegal aliens" you wouldn't be eating.


Without illegals our kids would get a real education.


----------



## espola (Apr 17, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> There is no picture with that post.


Can't follow the thread?


----------



## messy (Apr 17, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I didn't say they cast votes.  I said liberals want to eliminate ANY restrictions on voting; including no requirement to show identification, and the sole purpose is to allow illegals to vote.  Shameful.  The liberal party is an absolute disgrace to this nation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


God you're ignorant. Most voter ID laws are recent and there were ZERO photo ID requirements  anywhere until 2006.


----------



## Imtired (Apr 17, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Actually, you're totally wrong.  Imagine that.  I said nothing about Trump in that post.  The individual brought up the fact that there are no comp clubs based in the hood section of the east bay.  I suggested, in part, that the area was bad because of criminals being let out and made into victims.  At no point did I mention Trump.  But the facts are the same... libtards need votes so they want criminals out and voting for the libtard representatives that feel sorry for them, or pretend to, in exchange for votes.  The fact that you lied and misrepresented my post isn't surprising.  Nor is the fact that you totally ignore all the facts I post here.  You come from the Espola school of deflection.  I bring up 3 key facts of why people hate liberals and you go off on some unrelated tangent about another thread... lying along the way.  And you STILL wonder why Trump keeps winning.  Maybe if you were able to look in the mirror for a bit you'd no longer wonder.


I'm lying?  Where? I never said you brought up Trump in that post, I said *your same angry political rant*.   Verbatim:  "In fact I stumbled across one of your replies to a post on a completely unrelated thread on this forum (I believe it was about DA folding) where you had to bring in your same angry political rant."  

The post I'm talking about is below.  Note the reply suggested that you "take that political crap to the off-topic board where it belongs."   Your post was an angry political rant and you got called out for it.  No lying on my part.


----------



## Imtired (Apr 17, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Jerry Brown allowed illegal aliens to get a driver's license.  Then he wrote legislation to allow them to vote with those licenses.
> 
> You tell me:
> 
> ...


You left out a significant portion:

_The licenses “have a visible distinguishing feature and cannot be used for certain federal purposes,” such as gaining access to restricted federal areas, *and don’t grant illegal immigrants the right to vote. *_

Common sense would tell you that the last thing that someone here illegally would want to do is make themselves vulnerable to prosecution.  

Legal citizens on the other hand...









						North Carolina Republican operative charged in election fraud scheme
					

The North Carolina Republican political operative at the center of an absentee ballot fraud scheme that led the state to order a rerun of a congressional election was arrested and charged with obstruction of justice on Wednesday, officials said.




					www.reuters.com


----------



## Imtired (Apr 17, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> And so we're clear... since you lied about this part, too... the other fool berated me first.  Shocking you'd leave that part out.


Berated you first?  You made a provocative, political comment that had no place on the thread and you got called out for it.   



And your response was typical for you, completely triggered and over the top.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 18, 2020)

Imtired said:


> You left out a significant portion:
> 
> _The licenses “have a visible distinguishing feature and cannot be used for certain federal purposes,” such as gaining access to restricted federal areas, *and don’t grant illegal immigrants the right to vote. *_
> 
> ...


So are you a liar of just stupid?
You left out a significant portion;









						California DMV on Improperly Registering License Applicants, Including Aliens, to Vote: Oops!
					

As many readers know, thanks to the National Voter Registration Act, the federal motor-voter law, applicants who apply for driver's licenses can also conveniently be registered to vote at the same time. It's one of those excellent-in-concept/flawed-in-execution kinds of law that Congress is so...




					cis.org


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 18, 2020)

Biden Forgets He Hasn't Won, Puts Together a White House Transition Team
					

Someone needs to explain to Joe Biden that he's the presumptive Democratic nominee, not the presumptive next president. The Democratic candidate is reportedly assembling a White House transition team with




					townhall.com


----------



## espola (Apr 18, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So are you a liar of just stupid?
> You left out a significant portion;
> 
> 
> ...


CIS no doubt researched this article thoroughly.

Somehow they missed this tidbit from DMV -- 

*How will the DMV system ensure only U.S. Citizens are registered to vote?*
To be eligible to vote, you must be a U.S. citizen and a resident of California, 18 years old or older on Election Day, not currently in state or federal prison or on parole for the conviction of a felony, and not prohibited from voting by a court because of mental incompetency.

State law prohibits DMV from sending information for AB 60 applicants (undocumented driver license applicants) to the Secretary of State. For other applicants, state law requires each person to declare, under penalty of perjury, that they meet all voter eligibility requirements, including citizenship.





__





						Frequently Asked Questions :: California Secretary of State
					

Frequently Asked Questions




					www.sos.ca.gov


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 18, 2020)

Remind me... what is the problem with showing an ID when entering ones polling place to cast ones vote?


----------



## espola (Apr 18, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Remind me... what is the problem with showing an ID when entering ones polling place to cast ones vote?


I'm not opposed to that.  I am opposed to systems set up that require a voter ID and make it more difficult for some people to obtain such an ID than others.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 18, 2020)

espola said:


> I'm not opposed to that.  I am opposed to systems set up that require a voter ID and make it more difficult for some people to obtain such an ID than others.


Where does this system exist?
Anyone can get a drivers license or a State ID card in California.


----------



## espola (Apr 18, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Where does this system exist?
> Anyone can get a drivers license or a State ID card in California.


What does driving have to do with voting?


----------



## messy (Apr 18, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Berated you first?  You made a provocative, political comment that had no place on the thread and you got called out for it.
> 
> View attachment 6860
> 
> ...


My only question is whether "Outlaw" was beat up as a kid my an immigrant or minority, or whether it has to do with his employment. He does have a cute name, though, doesn't he? Its like half the Labrador Retrievers I know.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 18, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Remind me... what is the problem with showing an ID when entering ones polling place to cast ones vote?


Likewise when one purchases a firearm or ammo?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 18, 2020)

messy said:


> My only question is whether "Outlaw" was beat up as a kid my an immigrant or minority, or whether it has to do with his employment. He does have a cute name, though, doesn't he? Its like half the Labrador Retrievers I know.


Signs of childhood trauma and repression litter their posts as well as being evident in their monikers and avatars. They wear their subconscious on their sleeve in here.


----------



## Imtired (Apr 18, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Where does this system exist?
> Anyone can get a drivers license or a State ID card in California.


It actually exists in a lot of circumstances and almost always disenfranchises the poor.   Voting is a right, not a privilege (like driving, for example).  Because voting is considered a “right” then any laws that mandate voter ID need to ensure that getting that ID doesn’t place an undue burden on citizens, and it must be free otherwise it could be considered a poll tax.  

Not everyone lives the way many of us on this board do.   Many people don’t have cars and must take mass transit, so any voter ID places would need to be easily accessible via mass transit.  They would also need to be open extended hours to accommodate those who can’t afford to take even one day off of work to stand in line for a voter ID.  The elderly are particularly negatively affected by voter ID as they often are immobile.

I too am not against voter ID, but it has to be easy to obtain, free, and not place an undue burden on anyone.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 18, 2020)

Imtired said:


> It actually exists in a lot of circumstances and almost always disenfranchises the poor.   Voting is a right, not a privilege (like driving, for example).  Because voting is considered a “right” then any laws that mandate voter ID need to ensure that getting that ID doesn’t place an undue burden on citizens, and it must be free otherwise it could be considered a poll tax.
> 
> Not everyone lives the way many of us on this board do.   Many people don’t have cars and must take mass transit, so any voter ID places would need to be easily accessible via mass transit.  They would also need to be open extended hours to accommodate those who can’t afford to take even one day off of work to stand in line for a voter ID.  The elderly are particularly negatively affected by voter ID as they often are immobile.
> 
> I too am not against voter ID, but it has to be easy to obtain, free, and not place an undue burden on anyone.


All the things you list are all the things Republicans do all they can to restrict, especially the voting part.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 18, 2020)

espola said:


> Are these guys friends of yours?
> 
> View attachment 6854


Who is this guy?
Anyone?


----------



## nononono (Apr 19, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Signs of childhood trauma and repression litter their posts as well as being evident in their monikers and avatars. They wear their subconscious on their sleeve in here.


*You are one disgusting filthy piece of human trash.....your post only*
*represents what has most likely occurred in YOUR life, not others.
You are the poster who exposed inadequacies in his own childhood,
not others as you’ve tried too thru your own projections.....*
*Re evaluate your own life and who YOU support....ya lowlife.*


----------



## nononono (Apr 19, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Who is this guy?
> Anyone?


*" Messy " Financial....he's at the wrong rally....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 19, 2020)

nononono said:


> *You are one disgusting filthy piece of human trash.....your post only*
> *represents what has most likely occurred in YOUR life, not others.
> You are the poster who exposed inadequacies in his own childhood,
> not others as you’ve tried too thru your own projections.....*
> *Re evaluate your own life and who YOU support....ya lowlife.*


Don't fall off your stool jethro! LOL!


----------



## nononono (Apr 19, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Don't fall off your stool jethro! LOL!


*You seriously " dated ' yourself....Bodine





*


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 20, 2020)

espola said:


> Can't follow the thread?


Can't answer a simple question?   What part of Nancy Bacardi tearing up Trump's speech, right behind him and not national television, says "class" to you?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 20, 2020)

messy said:


> God you're ignorant. Most voter ID laws are recent and there were ZERO photo ID requirements  anywhere until 2006.


God you're full of shit and NEVER address the point.  I don't give a fuck about 2006.  It's 2020 where American citizens must show multiple forms of I.D. to fly on a commercial plane and liberals say it's racist to make illegals identify themselves to vote in an American election.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 20, 2020)

espola said:


> I'm not opposed to that.  I am opposed to systems set up that require a voter ID and make it more difficult for some people to obtain such an ID than others.


And I'm opposed to open borders.  I'm opposed to my tax dollars paying for healthcare given to illegals by calling it "government funded for immigrants".  I'm opposed to creating an optional program for illegals and saying "they do pay taxes".  I'm opposed to doing way with ICE like Bernie wants.  I'm opposed to always going after wealthy people because liberals actually think money solves problems.  And more that ANYTHING else we've talked about on this thread, I'm opposed to liberals pretending they won't do or promise anything if it betters the chances of removing Trump from office.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 20, 2020)

espola said:


> What does driving have to do with voting?


I just gave you the fucking link!  So illegals being given a driver's license isn't bad enough.  The liberals want to take away the requirement to show ANY identification when you vote.  I travel for work every week.  Guess what the hotels MAKE me show when I check in?  You're a clown.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 20, 2020)

messy said:


> My only question is whether "Outlaw" was beat up as a kid my an immigrant or minority, or whether it has to do with his employment. He does have a cute name, though, doesn't he? Its like half the Labrador Retrievers I know.


And your name is like half the toddlers with dirty diapers and the other half that can't get their food all the way in their mouths.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 20, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Likewise when one purchases a firearm or ammo?


Who has a problem with that?  I had to fill out a form and wait 10 days for my firearm.  Is this your new deflection technique?


----------



## messy (Apr 20, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> And your name is like half the toddlers with dirty diapers and the other half that can't get their food all the way in their mouths.


It's actually a double-entendre involving the name of a famous soccer player...this being a soccer forum and all. Get it, dummy?


----------



## messy (Apr 20, 2020)

One thing we know for sure...when this thing is over and thanks to the right and its followers, the rich will definitely get a lot richer. Just like '09.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 20, 2020)

messy said:


> It's actually a double-entendre involving the name of a famous soccer player...this being a soccer forum and all. Get it, dummy?


Yes... a double entendre... two meanings... you're a professional soccer player being one.  I provided the 2nd.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 20, 2020)

Imtired said:


> It actually exists in a lot of circumstances and almost always disenfranchises the poor.   Voting is a right, not a privilege (like driving, for example).  Because voting is considered a “right” then any laws that mandate voter ID need to ensure that getting that ID doesn’t place an undue burden on citizens, and it must be free otherwise it could be considered a poll tax.
> 
> Not everyone lives the way many of us on this board do.   Many people don’t have cars and must take mass transit, so any voter ID places would need to be easily accessible via mass transit.  They would also need to be open extended hours to accommodate those who can’t afford to take even one day off of work to stand in line for a voter ID.  The elderly are particularly negatively affected by voter ID as they often are immobile.
> 
> I too am not against voter ID, but it has to be easy to obtain, free, and not place an undue burden on anyone.


Apparently it doesn't disenfranchise the poor if illegal aliens can get them.  Voting is a right... and illegal aliens have no right voting in our country anymore than I can vote in Canada or Mexico.  You never gave a shit about voting until you realized you can't win any other way.  Same reason you suddenly think it's unfair to show ID.  Anybody can get an ID.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 20, 2020)

messy said:


> One thing we know for sure...when this thing is over and thanks to the right and its followers, the rich will definitely get a lot richer. Just like '09.


You do realize that the rich get richer for many reasons, right?  Like growing money through investments and good decisions?  Taking risks and growing their businesses?

And just so I'm clear, who do you think employs everyone else?  Is it the wealthy or the poor and middle class?


----------



## Imtired (Apr 20, 2020)

"You never gave a shit about voting until you realized you can't win any other way."    Oh, so Hillary won then?   Whew!!  So this has all been a nightmare.   

If we "can't win any other way", then how come you keep braying about how 2020 will be a blow out for Trump?


----------



## messy (Apr 20, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> You do realize that the rich get richer for many reasons, right?  Like growing money through investments and good decisions?  Taking risks and growing their businesses?
> 
> And just so I'm clear, who do you think employs everyone else?  Is it the wealthy or the poor and middle class?


Thanks for making my point! The government serves the rich, especially at times like this. The banks (like mine) give the money to people they like.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Apr 20, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> You do realize that the rich get richer for many reasons, right?  Like growing money through investments and good decisions?  Taking risks and growing their businesses?
> 
> And just so I'm clear, who do you think employs everyone else?  Is it the wealthy or the poor and middle class?


If the wealthy are employing so many people why are so many of them asking to be bailed out?  My wife owns a business and she hasn't asked for a dime.  The owners of the business that I work for shifted everyone to working from home prior to it being required and we haven't seen even a hiccup in our business.  Most "conservatives" are hypocrites because they are all for capitalism and privatization of their profits when things are going well but they love corporate welfare and socializing their losses.  

Businesses of all size got a huge tax cut in 2017 and if they weren't smart enough to save some money for a rainy day (as all of us have to do) then honestly fuck them and the horse that they road in on.  Any bailout funds should go to the people that were hurt by this corporate greed not to the dickhead Gordon Geckos of the world who showed that they like our president are poor business people.  Who the hell can't go a month of two without a paycheck?  My dad was a marine and the first thing he taught me is that if I ddin't have 3 months of money in the bank to pay my bills I shouldn't be buying shit, going anywhere or doing anything because rainy days tend to show up every few years.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 20, 2020)

Imtired said:


> "You never gave a shit about voting until you realized you can't win any other way."    Oh, so Hillary won then?   Whew!!  So this has all been a nightmare.
> 
> If we "can't win any other way", then how come you keep braying about how 2020 will be a blow out for Trump?


I'm reminding you Trump's biggest friend is the liberal party.  If you can't see it, that much better for the rest of us.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 20, 2020)

MakeAPlay said:


> If the wealthy are employing so many people why are so many of them asking to be bailed out?  My wife owns a business and she hasn't asked for a dime.  The owners of the business that I work for shifted everyone to working from home prior to it being required and we haven't seen even a hiccup in our business.  Most "conservatives" are hypocrites because they are all for capitalism and privatization of their profits when things are going well but they love corporate welfare and socializing their losses.
> 
> Businesses of all size got a huge tax cut in 2017 and if they weren't smart enough to save some money for a rainy day (as all of us have to do) then honestly fuck them and the horse that they road in on.  Any bailout funds should go to the people that were hurt by this corporate greed not to the dickhead Gordon Geckos of the world who showed that they like our president are poor business people.  Who the hell can't go a month of two without a paycheck?  My dad was a marine and the first thing he taught me is that if I ddin't have 3 months of money in the bank to pay my bills I shouldn't be buying shit, going anywhere or doing anything because rainy days tend to show up every few years.


Why do you assume everyone is asking for help and/or bailouts?  I received money last week and never asked for it.  I earn 6 figures and never thought I was eligible for it.  Nor do I want or need it, MAP, but it showed up anyway.  So you're assuming 'corporate welfare' is needed or desired.

What corporate greed are you talking about?  You tell me who can't go a month without a check.  I'm not one of them but they're all over, aren't they?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 20, 2020)

messy said:


> Thanks for making my point! The government serves the rich, especially at times like this. The banks (like mine) give the money to people they like.


Gives the money to people they like?  What does that even mean?  The banks give money to people that will pay it back.  I guess you hate banks now, too, because they're in business to make money like everyone else.  And I never made your "point".  Your point is at the top of your fucking head.


----------



## espola (Apr 20, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Apparently it doesn't disenfranchise the poor if illegal aliens can get them.  Voting is a right... and illegal aliens have no right voting in our country anymore than I can vote in Canada or Mexico.  You never gave a shit about voting until you realized you can't win any other way.  Same reason you suddenly think it's unfair to show ID.  Anybody can get an ID.


It's not a shame to be uneducated.  Refusing to learn is another thing.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 20, 2020)

espola said:


> It's not a shame to be uneducated.  Refusing to learn is another thing.


Who said anything about being uneducated?  If you aren't educated enough to know HOW to get a license, you sure as shit aren't educated enough to be voting.


----------



## Imtired (Apr 20, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I'm reminding you Trump's biggest friend is the liberal party.  If you can't see it, that much better for the rest of us.


You keep saying a lot of things, that doesn't make them true.


----------



## messy (Apr 20, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Gives the money to people they like?  What does that even mean?  The banks give money to people that will pay it back.  I guess you hate banks now, too, because they're in business to make money like everyone else.  And I never made your "point".  Your point is at the top of your fucking head.


Correct, they give it to people with whom they have relationships. Who are not in distress and who pay back. Government money which is intended for those who need it. See how that works? Worked for me in'09 and again just last week. Thanks for your support.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 20, 2020)

MakeAPlay said:


> If the wealthy are employing so many people why are so many of them asking to be bailed out?  My wife owns a business and she hasn't asked for a dime.  The owners of the business that I work for shifted everyone to working from home prior to it being required and we haven't seen even a hiccup in our business.  Most "conservatives" are hypocrites because they are all for capitalism and privatization of their profits when things are going well but they love corporate welfare and socializing their losses.
> 
> Businesses of all size got a huge tax cut in 2017 and if they weren't smart enough to save some money for a rainy day (as all of us have to do) then honestly fuck them and the horse that they road in on.  Any bailout funds should go to the people that were hurt by this corporate greed not to the dickhead Gordon Geckos of the world who showed that they like our president are poor business people.  Who the hell can't go a month of two without a paycheck?  My dad was a marine and the first thing he taught me is that if I ddin't have 3 months of money in the bank to pay my bills I shouldn't be buying shit, going anywhere or doing anything because rainy days tend to show up every few years.











						Top 3% of U.S. Taxpayers Paid Majority of Income Tax in 2016
					

Individual income taxes are the federal government’s single biggest revenue source. In fiscal year 2018, which ended Sept. 30, the individual income tax is expected to bring in roughly $1.7 trillion, or about half of all federal revenues, according to the Congressional Budget Office.




					www.bloomberg.com


----------



## Imtired (Apr 20, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> ... The banks give money to people that will pay it back ...


You mean people like Donald Trump, who has declared bankruptcy 6 times?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 20, 2020)

messy said:


> Correct, they give it to people with whom they have relationships. Who are not in distress and who pay back. Government money which is intended for those who need it. See how that works? Worked for me in'09 and again just last week. Thanks for your support.


Relationships with?  They give money to people who can pay it back with interest.  Why would you give it to people who are unable to do that?  This isn't charity.  Government money, which is actually OUR tax dollars since the government doesn't have money of its own, is supposed to be for everyone that pays taxes.  Did you see all the pork that was put into the last "stimulus"?  Did you see that Pelosi made sure the Kennedy Center got money for their remodel?  I'm not saying the republicans didn't do the same thing, but what you seemingly ignore is that this is a politician problem.  I just read an article that Harvard received over $8M.  Why?  Do you know what their endowment is?  And your libtard party wants to erase all the student debt because some people made stupid decisions.  What about next year's student debt?  What about the year after that?  Harvard is being handed money they don't need and you're doing NOTHING to make them stop charging students $70k per year.  WTF?  And don't thank me... I got money, too.  Didn't want or ask for it, but it came.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 20, 2020)

Imtired said:


> You mean people like Donald Trump, who has declared bankruptcy 6 times?


I don't handle Trump's finances but I know he employs a lot of people.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 20, 2020)

Imtired said:


> You keep saying a lot of things, that doesn't make them true.


LMAO!  Which part isn't true?  You think the demotards haven't done more to help Trump's re-election campaign than anything else?


----------



## Imtired (Apr 20, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> You do realize that the rich get richer for many reasons, right?  Like growing money through investments and good decisions?  Taking risks and growing their businesses?
> 
> And just so I'm clear, who do you think employs everyone else?  Is it the wealthy or the poor and middle class?


It's actually the consumer who drives the economy, not the wealthy.  It's simple math.     

If you are the wealthy owner of a Walmart, for example, and you get a huge tax break but your consumers don't so they don't have enough money to shop at your store.  Your logic says that the wealthy owner of the Walmart will hire more employees due to the mere fact he/she got a tax break.  But no one is shopping at your store, so why would you hire more employees to man an empty store?  The answer is that you wouldn't.   

How many tubes of toothpaste does the top 1% percent purchase versus the other 99%?  How many automobiles? How many meals out at a restaurant?  How many home improvement supplies?  How many computers?  How many items of clothing?   

The more money the masses have the better off the whole economy does.   Henry Ford knew this and so paid his workers an unheard of wage of $5 a day, double the average factory worker pay at the time.   He knew higher wages meant those same workers could afford to purchase a car for themselves.  His business exploded after that, making profit hand over fist, far more than he would have made had he kept wages down.

Simple math.


----------



## Imtired (Apr 20, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> LMAO!  Which part isn't true?  You think the demotards haven't done more to help Trump's re-election campaign than anything else?


Who are "demotards"?


----------



## Imtired (Apr 20, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> _*Relationships with?  They give money to people who can pay it back with interest.  Why would you give it to people who are unable to do that?  This isn't charity.  Government money, which is actually OUR tax dollars since the government doesn't have money of its own, is supposed to be for everyone that pays taxes*_.  Did you see all the pork that was put into the last "stimulus"?  Did you see that Pelosi made sure the Kennedy Center got money for their remodel?  I'm not saying the republicans didn't do the same thing, but what you seemingly ignore is that this is a politician problem.  I just read an article that Harvard received over $8M.  Why?  Do you know what their endowment is?  And your libtard party wants to erase all the student debt because some people made stupid decisions.  What about next year's student debt?  What about the year after that?  Harvard is being handed money they don't need and you're doing NOTHING to make them stop charging students $70k per year.  WTF?  And don't thank me... I got money, too.  Didn't want or ask for it, but it came.


So why aren't you angry at Trump for all those bank  loans he never paid back??


----------



## messy (Apr 20, 2020)

I think it's clear that The President has shown stable and effective leadership during this crisis, ensuring that his re-election won't be an issue. 
By that I mean his refusal to acknowledge its severity early on and his careening to urging a re-opening too early. Will work great for him in November.


----------



## Imtired (Apr 20, 2020)

messy said:


> I think it's clear that The President has shown stable and effective leadership during this crisis, ensuring that his re-election won't be an issue.
> By that I mean his refusal to acknowledge its severity early on and his careening to urging a re-opening too early. Will work great for him in November.


You forgot to include his calm and coherent daily press briefings.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 20, 2020)

Imtired said:


> It's actually the consumer who drives the economy, not the wealthy.  It's simple math.
> 
> If you are the wealthy owner of a Walmart, for example, and you get a huge tax break but your consumers don't so they don't have enough money to shop at your store.  Your logic says that the wealthy owner of the Walmart will hire more employees due to the mere fact he/she got a tax break.  But no one is shopping at your store, so why would you hire more employees to man an empty store?  The answer is that you wouldn't.
> 
> ...


If you don't have enough money to shop at Wal Mart, you have bigger problems than tax breaks.  I'm saying Wal Mart sticks their neck out by opening stores everywhere and making everyday goods cheaper than what others charge for those same goods.  They can do that because of buying power due to a high volume of product... due to a high volume of stores.  Or, they offer cheaper alternatives so a guy can buy bathroom rugs for $6 because he can't pay $10 at Bed, Bath & Beyond.  Do you honestly think giving the masses more money will somehow prevent them from living paycheck to paycheck?  Really?

Your idea is NOT to make the masses wealthier.  Your idea to take money from the wealthy and give more to the masses in an assumption that the economy will prosper.  In reality, there would be fewer doctors now... fewer venture capitalists investing money in things that offer a lesser return... fewer people investing in advanced education knowing there is no salary commensurate with the investment.  What is the incentive to be the best if we're all more equal due to your constraints?  You prefer socialism.  Where does that work?  Where has it ever worked?  If Henry Ford cornered the market, why are there so many other car companies equally as strong or stronger?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 20, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Who are "demotards"?


Pelosi... Schiff... Biden... Sanders and all the welfare rats that support them.  All the morons that think these individuals aren't getting wealthy off the American taxpayer and actually BELIEVE they care about anything other than their careers and retirement accounts.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 20, 2020)

Imtired said:


> So why aren't you angry at Trump for all those bank  loans he never paid back??


I don't know anything about Trump's finances and don't pretend or care to.  I do know his detractors cry about how he doesn't pay contractors, etc.  Guess what... I've refused to pay contractors, too, if the work is shitty or they try to hit me for overages or upcharges because they underbid the job to begin with.  Many contractors are whores... so it doesn't surprise me a bit that some don't get paid or wind up in litigation.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 20, 2020)

Imtired said:


> It's actually the consumer who drives the economy, not the wealthy.  It's simple math.
> 
> If you are the wealthy owner of a Walmart, for example, and you get a huge tax break but your consumers don't so they don't have enough money to shop at your store.  Your logic says that the wealthy owner of the Walmart will hire more employees due to the mere fact he/she got a tax break.  But no one is shopping at your store, so why would you hire more employees to man an empty store?  The answer is that you wouldn't.
> 
> ...


As Mark Cuban said the old trickle down/top down theory never worked. Bottom up is how an economy blooms.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 20, 2020)

messy said:


> I think it's clear that The President has shown stable and effective leadership during this crisis, ensuring that his re-election won't be an issue.
> By that I mean his refusal to acknowledge its severity early on and his careening to urging a re-opening too early. Will work great for him in November.


The democrats ensured his re-elected my offering the American voter a fake Native American, gay mayor that can't run a small city, a socialist and another lifelong politician that can't remember what year it is.  Trump doesn't have to do anything to get a 2nd term.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 20, 2020)

Imtired said:


> You forgot to include his calm and coherent daily press briefings.


You can always turn the channel... or tear it up like Pelosi did.  Classy move, by the way.  

Every single day I turn off Gavin Newsom because I can't stand to hear the "ah... we're addressing... ah... it in... ah... real time... ah."  Simple fix.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 20, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> The democrats ensured his re-elected my offering the American voter a fake Native American, gay mayor that can't run a small city, a socialist and another lifelong politician that can't remember what year it is.  Trump doesn't have to do anything to get a 2nd term.


Word.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 20, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> You can always turn the channel... or tear it up like Pelosi did.  Classy move, by the way.
> 
> Every single day I turn off Gavin Newsom because I can't stand to hear the "ah... we're addressing... ah... it in... ah... real time... ah."  Simple fix.


Almost as bad as Obama off prompter.


----------



## espola (Apr 20, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Who said anything about being uneducated?  If you aren't educated enough to know HOW to get a license, you sure as shit aren't educated enough to be voting.


Whoosh!


----------



## nononono (Apr 20, 2020)

messy said:


> One thing we know for sure...when this thing is over and thanks to the right and its followers, the rich will definitely get a lot richer. Just like '09.



*You got a problem with someone making money.....*
*
" Messy " " Messy " your financial soapbox standing is dwindling....take a deep breath and wipe your chin.*


----------



## nononono (Apr 20, 2020)

espola said:


> Whoosh!


*Nooooo*
*
Whoooooosh to the LIAR and THIEF of the forum " Spola Ebola "*


----------



## Imtired (Apr 20, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I don't know anything about Trump's finances and don't pretend or care to.  I do know his detractors cry about how he doesn't pay contractors, etc.  Guess what... I've refused to pay contractors, too, if the work is shitty or they try to hit me for overages or upcharges because they underbid the job to begin with.  Many contractors are whores... so it doesn't surprise me a bit that some don't get paid or wind up in litigation.


Trump has declared bankruptcy 6 times which is all a part of the public record.  But you “don’t know anything or care anything” about that.  Ok, so why make sweeping judgements about everyone else who you know even less about?  

Your OWN words were:  “They give money to people who can pay it back with interest. Why would you give it to people who are unable to do that? This isn't charity.”

When I point out that Trump himself has stiffed his creditors 6x you say you don’t care.   So you’re a hypocrite, plain and simple.


----------



## Imtired (Apr 20, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Almost as bad as Obama off prompter.


LOL, sure.  Sort of like the time Obama went to the GOP retreat and answered their questions for 90 minutes.  Obama ate their lunch.  In fact Obama made them look so bad that FOX news cut away early and the GOP admitted it was a mistake to broadcast it.

One of my favorite exchanges:


----------



## messy (Apr 20, 2020)

Imtired said:


> LOL, sure.  Sort of like the time Obama went to the GOP retreat and answered their questions for 90 minutes.  Obama ate their lunch.  In fact Obama made them look so bad that FOX news cut away early and the GOP admitted it was a mistake to broadcast it.
> 
> One of my favorite exchanges:


OMG could you imagine an Obama  Trump election?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 20, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Trump has declared bankruptcy 6 times which is all a part of the public record.  But you “don’t know anything or care anything” about that.  Ok, so why make sweeping judgements about everyone else who you know even less about?
> 
> Your OWN words were:  “They give money to people who can pay it back with interest. Why would you give it to people who are unable to do that? This isn't charity.”
> 
> When I point out that Trump himself has stiffed his creditors 6x you say you don’t care.   So you’re a hypocrite, plain and simple.


Okay, and what's your point?  That someone in business for nearly 5 decades, and multiple businesses, has bankruptcies?  So what?  And who else am I making "sweeping judgments" about?  You asked why banks give or don't give people money.  That's their option, is it not?  Should THEY not have the ability to decide whether he is or isn't a risk and at what terms?  That's not your bitch to have.  Their choice to consider him a good risk doesn't make me a hypocrite.  And unless you have nothing better to do, and I know you don't, the rest of us don't know all the intricacies of his BKs.  How many times do Silicon Valley giants lose everything... only to receive more VC and eventually become billionaires?  Stop your whining.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Apr 20, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Why do you assume everyone is asking for help and/or bailouts?  I received money last week and never asked for it.  I earn 6 figures and never thought I was eligible for it.  Nor do I want or need it, MAP, but it showed up anyway.  So you're assuming 'corporate welfare' is needed or desired.
> 
> What corporate greed are you talking about?  You tell me who can't go a month without a check.  I'm not one of them but they're all over, aren't they?



Let's see.  Most of these corporations can't go a month without revenue.  Most of these business owners who have to lay off workers clearly can't go without a check.  You talk about having a check show up.  That's really funny because my wife and I get jack shit.  She actually employs people who she pays six figures to and they still get their checks regardless of what is going on.  Businesses that don't have the cash to survive shouldn't.  Businesses like Ruth's Chris and Shake Shack that applied for corporate welfare even though they have cash and access to credit should be ashamed especially when Shake Shack already was in trouble and laid workers off before any bailout deal was reached.  But I digress.

You are a person that clearly shows personal responsibility.  So am I.  Lot's of corporations don't take responsiblity and that includes the banks, the airlines, restaurants and more.  You are too smart to continue to ignore what is going on.  We just printed $3 trilion....  We are well into a recession that was predicted years ago when Trump took office and it just arrived a few quarters early due to his steady and consistent mismanagement of the economy.  Let's hope that the economic contagion doesn't continue to spread because white collar layoffs are already happening.

Good luck to you and your player.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 20, 2020)

messy said:


> OMG could you imagine an Obama  Trump election?


Bath House Barry by a LANDSLIDE!


----------



## MakeAPlay (Apr 20, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I don't handle Trump's finances but I know he employs a lot of people.











						The Trump Organization laid off 1,500 people after it closed over a dozen properties due to the novel coronavirus pandemic
					

The layoffs have occurred at Trump's New York, D.C., Miami, Chicago, Las Vegas, Vancouver, and Honolulu properties, according to The Washington Post.




					www.businessinsider.com
				




He employs at least 1500 less now.  Again my wife hasn't furloughed or laid off one employee and their checks are still good.  It's even a minority owned business.  But my wife has an MBA in finance.  Trump got C's at a school his pops helped get him into.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Apr 20, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Okay, and what's your point?  That someone in business for nearly 5 decades, and multiple businesses, has bankruptcies?  So what?  And who else am I making "sweeping judgments" about?  You asked why banks give or don't give people money.  That's their option, is it not?  Should THEY not have the ability to decide whether he is or isn't a risk and at what terms?  That's not your bitch to have.  Their choice to consider him a good risk doesn't make me a hypocrite.  And unless you have nothing better to do, and I know you don't, the rest of us don't know all the intricacies of his BKs.  How many times do Silicon Valley giants lose everything... only to receive more VC and eventually become billionaires?  Stop your whining.



And now you are saying bankruptcies are okay?  Everyone doesn't file for bankruptcy.  I haven't.  Have you?  Not everyone has had a foreclosure or a forebearance either.  Not everyone skipped their mortgage or car payments.  I bet Trump did.....


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 20, 2020)

MakeAPlay said:


> Let's see.  Most of these corporations can't go a month without revenue.  Most of these business owners who have to lay off workers clearly can't go without a check.  You talk about having a check show up.  That's really funny because my wife and I get jack shit.  She actually employs people who she pays six figures to and they still get their checks regardless of what is going on.  Businesses that don't have the cash to survive shouldn't.  Businesses like Ruth's Chris and Shake Shack that applied for corporate welfare even though they have cash and access to credit should be ashamed especially when Shake Shack already was in trouble and laid workers off before any bailout deal was reached.  But I digress.
> 
> You are a person that clearly shows personal responsibility.  So am I.  Lot's of corporations don't take responsiblity and that includes the banks, the airlines, restaurants and more.  You are too smart to continue to ignore what is going on.  We just printed $3 trilion....  We are well into a recession that was predicted years ago when Trump took office and it just arrived a few quarters early due to his steady and consistent mismanagement of the economy.  Let's hope that the economic contagion doesn't continue to spread because white collar layoffs are already happening.
> 
> Good luck to you and your player.


But how can you say "most" when you don't know that?  That's like someone saying "most people I know hate Trump."  Well, unless your ass has personally asked over 150 million people, you don't speak for "most".  

I don't know why I got a check... other than having children I claim.  Like I said, I wasn't expecting it, didn't ask for it and don't need it.  I also don't know why Harvard received $8M and the Kennedy Center got money... other than it's Pelosi's favorite hangout.  Businesses like Ruth's and Shake Shack applied because they didn't know the rules, prepared for the worst like everyone else and have no idea when this ends.  And Shake Shack gave it back.  You can't blame them for not knowing your wife's business got blackballed.  Have you seen all the special interest money that our politicians, both sides, gave to their personal and political agendas?  I agree that corporations should get kicked in the balls for some of the decisions they've made.  I don't, however, agree that this recession was predictable years ago.  This economy was at an all time high and so was employment.  I'm not saying Trump deserves the credit, but I don't think anyone knew this was coming.  You're right... we're printing money we don't have, but the liberals are wanting to print even more and Trump is trying to make cuts.  So he can't win, can he?  Make cuts... get blamed for not have a billion masks available.  Spend money, get blamed for the deficit.  The economy was rolling... there was nothing Trump did to "mismanage" it... that's not true.  I get that he's a bull in a china shop... but we needed that.  Don't tell me Hillary was anything more than a "same old bullshit" politician looking to rack up the book deals and fix that family's shit legacy.

By the way, if I didn't already, congrats on your kid getting drafted.  Hopefully they get back on the field soon because I'm getting tired of watching PAC12 reruns of last season.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 20, 2020)

MakeAPlay said:


> And now you are saying bankruptcies are okay?  Everyone doesn't file for bankruptcy.  I haven't.  Have you?  Not everyone has had a foreclosure or a forebearance either.  Not everyone skipped their mortgage or car payments.  I bet Trump did.....


No, I didn't say they were okay, but if you're in the casino business and the economy tanks, all casinos take it in the ass like he did.  How come you guys don't list everyone else in Atlantic City that crash and burned?  Because you hate Trump, that's why.


----------



## Imtired (Apr 20, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> If you don't have enough money to shop at Wal Mart, you have bigger problems than tax breaks.  I'm saying Wal Mart sticks their neck out by opening stores everywhere and making everyday goods cheaper than what others charge for those same goods.  They can do that because of buying power due to a high volume of product... due to a high volume of stores.  Or, they offer cheaper alternatives so a guy can buy bathroom rugs for $6 because he can't pay $10 at Bed, Bath & Beyond.  Do you honestly think giving the masses more money will somehow prevent them from living paycheck to paycheck?  Really?
> 
> Your idea is NOT to make the masses wealthier.  Your idea to take money from the wealthy and give more to the masses in an assumption that the economy will prosper.  In reality, there would be fewer doctors now... fewer venture capitalists investing money in things that offer a lesser return... fewer people investing in advanced education knowing there is no salary commensurate with the investment.  What is the incentive to be the best if we're all more equal due to your constraints?  You prefer socialism.  Where does that work?  Where has it ever worked?  If Henry Ford cornered the market, why are there so many other car companies equally as strong or stronger?


Socialism, you keep saying that word. I do not think it means what you think it means.   Giving tax breaks to the rich is not socialism, but giving tax breaks to the middle class is.   Um, okaaaaay.

”If Henry Ford cornered the market, why are there so many other car companies equally as strong or stronger?”    Lol, what???  Henry Ford built his Model-T back in 1908.   And he did corner the market back then.  You’re seriously trying to make the point that since Ford and his Model-T aren’t still the leaders in the auto industry that negates the point my point?


----------



## Imtired (Apr 20, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> The democrats ensured his re-elected my offering the American voter a fake Native American, gay mayor that can't run a small city, a socialist and another lifelong politician that can't remember what year it is.  Trump doesn't have to do anything to get a 2nd term.


Cool, then you can stop being so hysterical about mythical illegals voting.


----------



## Imtired (Apr 20, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> No, I didn't say they were okay, but if you're in the casino business and the economy tanks, all casinos take it in the ass like he did.  How come you guys don't list everyone else in Atlantic City that crash and burned?  Because you hate Trump, that's why.


Nope.


----------



## Imtired (Apr 20, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Pelosi... Schiff... Biden... Sanders and all the welfare rats that support them.  All the morons that think these individuals aren't getting wealthy off the American taxpayer and actually BELIEVE they care about anything other than their careers and retirement accounts.


Oh no...you don't really think Trump cares about you, do you?   Oh bless your heart, you do!


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 20, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Socialism, you keep saying that word. I do not think it means what you think it means.   Giving tax breaks to the rich is not socialism, but giving tax breaks to the middle class is.   Um, okaaaaay.
> 
> ”If Henry Ford cornered the market, why are there so many other car companies equally as strong or stronger?”    Lol, what???  Henry Ford built his Model-T back in 1908.   And he did corner the market back then.  You’re seriously trying to make the point that since Ford and his Model-T aren’t still the leaders in the auto industry that negates the point my point?


Oh, I know what it means... and libtards offered socialism thinking there'd be enough sheep out there to vote for it.  Since the DNC was incapable of providing a candidate that could beat Trump, socialism is the easy way out.  The same way libtards love to take more of our tax dollars to throw at problems.  Money never solves the problems but at least you losers can circle jerk each other with warm and fuzzies that they're trying.  Nobody said giving tax breaks to anybody is socialism.  You clowns keep whining that companies get tax breaks.  Yes, that enables them to invest more on products, expansion and employees.  Well, unless you're AOC, then you don't want your locals to have jobs.

You brought up Henry Ford.  Why?  Who knows.  Uh... he was a good guy?  Was that it?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 20, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Cool, then you can stop being so hysterical about mythical illegals voting.


Nothing hysterical here.  I just keep having to make the point so you understand why you continue losing.  There's nothing mythical about it.  Jerry Brown gave them mythical licenses and libtards, in their desperation for votes, have promised them everything imaginable.  Voting rights... free healthcare... no borders... special programs so they don't have to pay for shit like the rest of us do... what a gig.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 20, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Nope.   View attachment 6888


Oh... Bloomberg.  THAT'S trustworthy.  Here's something a little less jaded about Trump and says they all failed.









						Failed, Closed & Bankrupt Atlantic City Casinos | World Casino Index
					

Read our list of the biggest Atlantic City casino fails, bankruptcies and closures.




					www.worldcasinoindex.com
				




and another:









						Why Atlantic City casinos are really failing
					

It’s a matter of adapt or die. Here’s how they did it to themselves, and what lessons you can learn.




					www.hotelmanagement.net


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 20, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Oh no...you don't really think Trump cares about you, do you?   Oh bless your heart, you do!


No, I don't, but you're stupid enough to think he doesn't and the others do.


----------



## espola (Apr 20, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Oh... Bloomberg.  THAT'S trustworthy.  Here's something a little less jaded about Trump and says they all failed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just checking - do you think those articles make t look like a financial genius?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 20, 2020)

espola said:


> Just checking - do you think those articles make t look like a financial genius?


The point of the articles is to show that all the casinos failed... not just Trump.  I personally never said he was a "financial genius."  I'm not aware of any Presidents that were financial geniuses... but he beat a bunch of political "geniuses" from the demotard side, didn't he?


----------



## Imtired (Apr 20, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Oh... Bloomberg.  THAT'S trustworthy.  Here's something a little less jaded about Trump and says they all failed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahhh, right...keep forgetting anything that doesn’t conform to your narrative is “fake news”.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 20, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> The point of the articles is to show that all the casinos failed... not just Trump.  I personally never said he was a "financial genius."  I'm not aware of any Presidents that were financial geniuses... but he beat a bunch of political "geniuses" from the demotard side, didn't he?


You mean like Bush, Christie, Cruz, Rubio, Paul, et al?


----------



## Imtired (Apr 20, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Oh, I know what it means... and libtards offered socialism thinking there'd be enough sheep out there to vote for it.  Since the DNC was incapable of providing a candidate that could beat Trump, socialism is the easy way out.  The same way libtards love to take more of our tax dollars to throw at problems.  Money never solves the problems but at least you losers can circle jerk each other with warm and fuzzies that they're trying.  Nobody said giving tax breaks to anybody is socialism.  You clowns keep whining that companies get tax breaks.  Yes, that enables them to invest more on products, expansion and employees.  Well, unless you're AOC, then you don't want your locals to have jobs.
> 
> You brought up Henry Ford.  Why?  Who knows.  Uh... he was a good guy?  Was that it?


You don’t read past your biases do you?  Henry Ford was mentioned as an example of how giving more money to the working class helps a business succeed.  But you knew already.   And, no, Henry Ford was not a nice guy.  As a matter of fact he was a bit of an *sshole (you would have liked him).    But he was savvy enough of a business man to understand basic economics.


----------



## Imtired (Apr 20, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> The point of the articles is to show that all the casinos failed... not just Trump.  I personally never said he was a "financial genius."  I'm not aware of any Presidents that were financial geniuses... but he beat a bunch of political "geniuses" from the demotard side, didn't he?


Actually Trump’s casinos were doomed from the beginning due to massive cost overruns and other poor business decisions made by Trump.  There is an investigatory article on how badly he managed those casinos, but I know there is no point in linking the article because you will simply call it “fake news”.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 20, 2020)

The daily trump rally where trump talks in a language only his hardcore supporters understand (because somehow they are the only ones who see greatness through all his psycho babble*) should start soon.


*they project what they want to be his meaning to be.


----------



## espola (Apr 20, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> The point of the articles is to show that all the casinos failed... not just Trump.  I personally never said he was a "financial genius."  I'm not aware of any Presidents that were financial geniuses... but he beat a bunch of political "geniuses" from the demotard side, didn't he?


Since casinos became legal in Atlantic City, about 1/3of the failed casinos have been associated with t.  There is even one that was bought out of t's bankruptcy that was still thriving until the virus closed it temporarily.  

What was your point again?


----------



## Imtired (Apr 20, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Oh, I know what it means... and libtards offered socialism thinking there'd be enough sheep out there to vote for it.  Since the DNC was incapable of providing a candidate that could beat Trump, socialism is the easy way out.  The same way libtards love to take more of our tax dollars to throw at problems.  Money never solves the problems but at least you losers can circle jerk each other with warm and fuzzies that they're trying.  Nobody said giving tax breaks to anybody is socialism.  You clowns keep whining that companies get tax breaks.  Yes, that enables them to invest more on products, expansion and employees.  Well, unless you're AOC, then you don't want your locals to have jobs.
> 
> You brought up Henry Ford.  Why?  Who knows.  Uh... he was a good guy?  Was that it?


Again, companies get tax breaks to invest more on products.  But with no one to buy those products why would they expand or hire more employees?    It’s a consumer driven economy, period.  No consumers, no business.


Hüsker Dü said:


> The daily trump rally where trump talks in a language only his hardcore supporters understand (because somehow they are the only ones who see greatness through all his psycho babble*) should start soon.
> 
> 
> *they project what they want to be his meaning to be.


I can’t stomach the stupid.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 20, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You mean like Bush, Christie, Cruz, Rubio, Paul, et al?


No, like Clinton, Sanders and whomever else you ran up there against him.  This time it'll be the fake Indian, the fake mayor, the fake communist and the fake senator on Super Thursday.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 20, 2020)

Imtired said:


> You don’t read past your biases do you?  Henry Ford was mentioned as an example of how giving more money to the working class helps a business succeed.  But you knew already.   And, no, Henry Ford was not a nice guy.  As a matter of fact he was a bit of an *sshole (you would have liked him).    But he was savvy enough of a business man to understand basic economics.


I'm sure the two of you were best of friends.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 20, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Actually Trump’s casinos were doomed from the beginning due to massive cost overruns and other poor business decisions made by Trump.  There is an investigatory article on how badly he managed those casinos, but I know there is no point in linking the article because you will simply call it “fake news”.


I can find an "investigative article" that talks shit about anybody.  Let CNN know... I'm sure their feelings will be hurt.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 20, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The daily trump rally where trump talks in a language only his hardcore supporters understand (because somehow they are the only ones who see greatness through all his psycho babble*) should start soon.
> 
> 
> *they project what they want to be his meaning to be.


You know there's an ON/OFF switch, right?  Do you cry about Gavin's daily speeches, too?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 20, 2020)

espola said:


> Since casinos became legal in Atlantic City, about 1/3of the failed casinos have been associated with t.  There is even one that was bought out of t's bankruptcy that was still thriving until the virus closed it temporarily.
> 
> What was your point again?


I posted two articles about casinos failing in Atlantic City.  If you need more, find them yourself.    What was your point?


----------



## Imtired (Apr 20, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I'm sure the two of you were best of friends.


Well, considering he was born in 1863, unlikely (FYI, I’ve got a bet on what your reply will be...)


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 20, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Again, companies get tax breaks to invest more on products.  But with no one to buy those products why would they expand or hire more employees?    It’s a consumer driven economy, period.  No consumers, no business.
> 
> I can’t stomach the stupid.


What the fuck are you talking about "stupid", you fucking 19th century geezer?  Fucking angry because you'll be dead before Trump leaves office?  Go find a real hobby.  Midol can't produce enough product to make your stomach feel better.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 20, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Well, considering he was born in 1863, unlikely (FYI, I’ve got a bet on what your reply will be...)


Gee... will you have any money left to bet with sans a libtard welfare program?


----------



## espola (Apr 20, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I posted two articles about casinos failing in Atlantic City.  If you need more, find them yourself.    What was your point?


Please continue.  You're doing great.  Those people aren't laughing at you, specifically.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 20, 2020)

Imtired said:


> You don’t read past your biases do you?  Henry Ford was mentioned as an example of how giving more money to the working class helps a business succeed.  But you knew already.   And, no, Henry Ford was not a nice guy.  As a matter of fact he was a bit of an *sshole (you would have liked him).    But he was savvy enough of a business man to understand basic economics.


By the way, grandma, what a nice guy Henry Ford was.  Reading up a bit... seems he bamboozled the other shareholders in his company.  A real sweetheart of a guy.  Reminds me of Nancy Bacardi pretending to be concerned about Americans when, in reality, she does a lot more to help her husbands business ventures.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 20, 2020)

espola said:


> Please continue.  You're doing great.  Those people aren't laughing at you, specifically.


What people?  Your other profiles?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 20, 2020)

Hey Hey... another one for the TDS kids.  I think she moved to Canada after 2016 but it says here the fat lesbian hates Trump and Mark Burnett now.  Maybe because her own daughter hates her?  You wanna take this bet, too, grandma tired?  And is it me or is "she" starting to look a bit like fellow Trump fan Stephen King?









						Rosie O'Donnell says President Trump will lose reelection: 'People will rise to the occasion'
					

O'Donnell holds "Apprentice" creator Mark Burnett "personally responsible" for Trump's presidency and the "vast majority of the problems" in the U.S.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 20, 2020)

Imtired said:


> LOL, sure.  Sort of like the time Obama went to the GOP retreat and answered their questions for 90 minutes.  Obama ate their lunch.  In fact Obama made them look so bad that FOX news cut away early and the GOP admitted it was a mistake to broadcast it.
> 
> One of my favorite exchanges:


Have you ever witnessed the Kenyan off prompter?
It is a sight.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 20, 2020)

espola said:


> Please continue.  You're doing great.  Those people aren't laughing at you, specifically.


The whole "Outlaw" thing is a hilarious stereotype, a cliche. I truly believe that is performance art, possible the work of the, vastly superior, one more no.


----------



## Imtired (Apr 20, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> By the way, grandma, what a nice guy Henry Ford was.  Reading up a bit... seems he bamboozled the other shareholders in his company.  A real sweetheart of a guy.  Reminds me of Nancy Bacardi pretending to be concerned about Americans when, in reality, she does a lot more to help her husbands business ventures.


LOL, exactly!  I told you he wasn’t a nice guy.  I’d say Ford has more in common with Trump so I thought you‘d like him.  Ford bamboozled shareholders, Trump ripped off shareholders too!    When he IPO’d his Trump Casino & Resorts Hotels they were deeply in the red.  He promised to use the equity of the IPO to reinvest, instead he used it to pay down debts that Trump had personally guaranteed meaning that company money (investor money) was used not just to pay down company debt but his own personal debt as well.  By the time Trump was done the stock was worthless.  So, two peas in a pod, huh?   At least Henry Ford was able to benefit his workers, even if it wasn’t due to altruism on his part.  Trump in the other hand ruined many lives of those unfortunate enough to work for his companies.


----------



## espola (Apr 20, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Have you ever witnessed the Kenyan off prompter?
> It is a sight.


Did it go over your head that he was "off prompter" there?


----------



## Imtired (Apr 20, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Have you ever witnessed the Kenyan off prompter?
> It is a sight.


I haven’t observed the Kenyan off prompter, not sure who that is,  but I’ve seen Obama demolish the GOP off prompter many times.


----------



## Imtired (Apr 20, 2020)

espola said:


> Did it go over your head that he was "off prompter" there?


LOL, apparently.


----------



## Imtired (Apr 20, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Hey Hey... another one for the TDS kids.  I think she moved to Canada after 2016 but it says here the fat lesbian hates Trump and Mark Burnett now.  Maybe because her own daughter hates her?  You wanna take this bet, too, grandma tired?  And is it me or is "she" starting to look a bit like fellow Trump fan Stephen King?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why in the world are you posting something about Rosie Odonnell?   Random?


----------



## nononono (Apr 20, 2020)

MakeAPlay said:


> And now you are saying bankruptcies are okay?  Everyone doesn't file for bankruptcy.  I haven't.  Have you?  Not everyone has had a foreclosure or a forebearance either.  Not everyone skipped their mortgage or car payments.  I bet Trump did.....



*You learn from failure....that's how life is.*

*You come on here " Bragging " that you've never filed for bankruptcy.....I'll wager you 
have and you've skipped car payments/mortgages.....

If everyone was as perfect as you " Imply " you are ...there would be no need for competition...
Would there.....My President ( Since YOU don't have the Cojones to take risks ) is a risk taker
and I respect that....You are a closet Queen and you've admitted that...*

*Enjoy that $ 1200.00 check from " Trump "...





*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 20, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> By the way, grandma, what a nice guy Henry Ford was.  Reading up a bit... seems he bamboozled the other shareholders in his company.  A real sweetheart of a guy.  Reminds me of Nancy Bacardi pretending to be concerned about Americans when, in reality, she does a lot more to help her husbands business ventures.


Did you notice Trump delayed yesterday’s conference so Pelosi wouldn’t be seen on fox news Sunday with the pinko Chris Wallace?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 20, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> By the way, grandma, what a nice guy Henry Ford was.  Reading up a bit... seems he bamboozled the other shareholders in his company.  A real sweetheart of a guy.  Reminds me of Nancy Bacardi pretending to be concerned about Americans when, in reality, she does a lot more to help her husbands business ventures.


Did you notice Trump delayed yesterday’s conference so Pelosi wouldn’t be seen on fox news Sunday with the pinko Chris Wallace?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 20, 2020)

Imtired said:


> I haven’t observed the Kenyan off prompter, not sure who that is,  but I’ve seen Obama demolish the GOP off prompter many times.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 20, 2020)

nononono said:


> *You learn from failure....that's how life is.*
> 
> *You come on here " Bragging " that you've never filed for bankruptcy.....I'll wager you
> have and you've skipped car payments/mortgages.....
> ...


It's not his money, it's ours, tax payer dollars.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 20, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The whole "Outlaw" thing is a hilarious stereotype, a cliche. I truly believe that is performance art, possible the work of the, vastly superior, one more no.


Did you suffer a stroke at the end of that?


----------



## nononono (Apr 20, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It's not his money, it's ours, tax payer dollars.


*That's AMERICA'S tax dollars " he's  " giving to everyone...*
*
Remember YOUR HAG representative stalled the payments and she's doing it
again while bragging about it while showing off $ 100,000.00 Fridges filled with *
*gourmet ice cream.....POS from Turdcisco.*


----------



## nononono (Apr 20, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Did you suffer a stroke at the end of that?


*He getting TDS so bad he's swallowed his Black Bart Garcetti mask....*


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 20, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Why in the world are you posting something about Rosie Odonnell?   Random?


I sometimes worry you and your buddies feel lonely on that liberal island.  I wanted to remind you that washed up celebrities like the pumpkin headed dyke here feel the same way you do... although I'm sure your kids don't hate you the way hers do.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 20, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I sometimes worry you and your buddies feel lonely on that liberal island.  I wanted to remind you that washed up celebrities like the pumpkin headed dyke here feel the same way you do... although I'm sure your kids don't hate you the way hers do.


That shows what a sheltered life you live.


----------



## nononono (Apr 20, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That shows what a sheltered life you live.


*You just love the abuse....





*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 20, 2020)

nononono said:


> *You just love the abuse....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I feel sorry for all these Karens in here, they Shirley cry themselves to sleep nightly worrying about what Trump did today.
Have some self respect you little bitches, happy Mother’s Day.


----------



## Imtired (Apr 20, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I feel sorry for all these Karens in here, they Shirley cry themselves to sleep nightly worrying about what Trump did today.
> Have some self respect you little bitches, happy Mother’s Day.


LOL, sure you go ahead and think that if it makes you feel better!


----------



## Imtired (Apr 20, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I sometimes worry you and your buddies feel lonely on that liberal island.  I wanted to remind you that washed up celebrities like the pumpkin headed dyke here feel the same way you do... although I'm sure your kids don't hate you the way hers do.


Um, ok??  Still not sure what sort of impact you seem to feel Rosie O’Donnell‘s opinion has on anyone—left, right, or center—but I’ll give you points for being mysterious, how’s that?


----------



## Imtired (Apr 20, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


>


That’s all you’ve got????  Seriously?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 20, 2020)

Imtired said:


> That’s all you’ve got????  Seriously?











						User Clip: Obama's Bizarre Stuttering Attack
					

Obama's Bizarre stuttering attack against Donald Trump




					www.c-span.org


----------



## Imtired (Apr 20, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> User Clip: Obama's Bizarre Stuttering Attack
> 
> 
> Obama's Bizarre stuttering attack against Donald Trump
> ...


Wow, those are some serious straws you are grasping at there.  

Especially when your hero is this guy:


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 20, 2020)

dumb as a mud fence


----------



## nononono (Apr 20, 2020)

*Overheard on the ( DNC ) mat :*

*" Maybe I shoulda kept my mouth shut "*


----------



## Imtired (Apr 20, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> dumb as a mud fence


Lol, if that’s your idea of dumb then Trump must be sewage sludge.

For my part I miss having a President who is articulate, calm, reasoned, and truly admired by our allies.  Unlike Trump who gets laughed at behind his back.  And was so humiliated he left early.


----------



## messy (Apr 20, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Lol, if that’s your idea of dumb then Trump must be sewage sludge.
> 
> For my part I miss having a President who is articulate, calm, reasoned, and truly admired by our allies.  Unlike Trump who gets laughed at behind his back.  And was so humiliated he left early.


You can smell their desperation. Going after Obama because this fall he will make a total mockery of Trump. Looking bad for Orange.


----------



## Imtired (Apr 20, 2020)

messy said:


> You can smell their desperation. Going after Obama because this fall he will make a total mockery of Trump. Looking bad for Orange.


Yep.  The Trumpist desperation meter is way into the red.  You can tell by the increase in vitriol and profanity.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 20, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Lol, if that’s your idea of dumb then Trump must be sewage sludge.
> 
> For my part I miss having a President who is articulate, calm, reasoned, and truly admired by our allies.  Unlike Trump who gets laughed at behind his back.  And was so humiliated he left early.


So you would rather get butt fucked by the world than have a strong man at the helm?
See what he Iran “deal”.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 20, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Yep.  The Trumpist desperation meter is way into the red.  You can tell by the increase in vitriol and profanity.


So, Biden is going to beat Trump?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 21, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So you would rather get butt fucked by the world than have a strong man at the helm?
> See what he Iran “deal”.


Saying something doesn't make it true and trump oozes weakness to all who have their eyes open.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 21, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Um, ok??  Still not sure what sort of impact you seem to feel Rosie O’Donnell‘s opinion has on anyone—left, right, or center—but I’ll give you points for being mysterious, how’s that?


She's the poster child for you libtards.  Her own kid hates her, she weighs 400 pounds, has no career outside of crying about Trump and now blames Mark Burnett for "everything that's going on in our country" because he gave Trump a television show nearly 20 years ago.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 21, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Saying something doesn't make it true and trump oozes weakness to all who have their eyes open.


Which weakness?  Telling North Korea to cut the shit?  Telling the Paris Accord and WHO that we're no longer footing the bill?  Calling demotards out for the criminals they are?  Putting CNN's favorite butt plug, Jim Acosta, on the curb?  Exposing the libtard media?  Putting Canada and Mexico in their places?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 21, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So, Biden is going to beat Trump?


ONLY if Trump decides to run for the senate, Joe.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 21, 2020)

messy said:


> You can smell their desperation. Going after Obama because this fall he will make a total mockery of Trump. Looking bad for Orange.


Is Obama running for President again?  I know Biden is busy with his Senate bid...


----------



## Imtired (Apr 21, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> She's the poster child for you libtards.  Her own kid hates her, she weighs 400 pounds, has no career outside of crying about Trump and now blames Mark Burnett for "everything that's going on in our country" because he gave Trump a television show nearly 20 years ago.


Rosie O'Donnell is the poster child for liberals?  Really?


----------



## Imtired (Apr 21, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> ONLY if Trump decides to run for the senate, Joe.


----------



## Imtired (Apr 21, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So you would rather get butt fucked by the world than have a strong man at the helm?
> See what he Iran "deal"


LOL!!!!  The world leaders were literally making fun of him behind his back!   You call that strong?


----------



## Imtired (Apr 21, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Which weakness?  Telling North Korea to cut the shit?  Telling the Paris Accord and WHO that we're no longer footing the bill?  Calling demotards out for the criminals they are?  Putting CNN's favorite butt plug, Jim Acosta, on the curb?  Exposing the libtard media?  Putting Canada and Mexico in their places?


You honestly think all of things are true, don't you.?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 21, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Rosie O'Donnell is the poster child for liberals?  Really?


Walk through it with me.  I'll keep it down to 3 because I know you're tired:
1.  Throws a fit at everything Trump says or does.
2.  Makes irrational comments like, "this entire thing is Mark Burnette's fault because he gave Trump a show."
3.  Promised a move to Canada but hasn't left yet because Trump's economy is too good.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 21, 2020)

Imtired said:


> You honestly think all of things are true, don't you.?


Every single one of them is true.  If they weren't, you libtards wouldn't be crying about him doing it.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 21, 2020)

Imtired said:


> You honestly think all of things are true, don't you.?


LOL! He does, he really does! That's why I say he is a lib masquerading as a trump-sucker. Unless he's like LE and just never catches up to what's going on. Both of them repeat the silliest stuff and stuff debunked, disproven with the real facts well established long ago. Hilarious! They live in an alternate universe . . . with "alternative facts". LOL!


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 21, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> LOL! He does, he really does! That's why I say he is a lib masquerading as a trump-sucker. Unless he's like LE and just never catches up to what's going on. Both of them repeat the silliest stuff and stuff debunked, disproven with the real facts well established long ago. Hilarious! They live in an alternate universe . . . with "alternative facts". LOL!


Which ones aren't true, Husky?


----------



## Imtired (Apr 21, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Walk through it with me.  I'll keep it down to 3 because I know you're tired:
> 1.  Throws a fit at everything Trump says or does.
> 2.  Makes irrational comments like, "this entire thing is Mark Burnette's fault because he gave Trump a show."
> 3.  Promised a move to Canada but hasn't left yet because Trump's economy is too good.


Hmmm...so those are a lot of assumptions based on your own bias but nothing factual.  (Hopefully you understand the difference).   

How about this, I'll call your Rosie O'Donnell and raise you one Stephen Baldwin.  Stephen Baldwin stated he would leave the country if Obama won but he's still here.  

Stephen Baldwin has the same relevance to the conservatives as Rose O'Donnell does to left--i.e. none.    So trying to make a point by using Rosie O'Donnell shows how little ammunition you have.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 21, 2020)

Imtired said:


> LOL!!!!  The world leaders were literally making fun of him behind his back!   You call that strong?


Yes, they won’t do it to his face.
A bunch of liberal pussies.


----------



## nononono (Apr 21, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yes, they won’t do it to his face.
> A bunch of liberal pussies.


*100 % correct......

DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


----------



## Imtired (Apr 21, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> LOL! He does, he really does! That's why I say he is a lib masquerading as a trump-sucker. Unless he's like LE and just never catches up to what's going on. Both of them repeat the silliest stuff and stuff debunked, disproven with the real facts well established long ago. Hilarious! They live in an alternate universe . . . with "alternative facts". LOL!


I know, right?   It’s so bizarre to me seeing how distorted the views are from the mass majority, including many GOP.

Trump telling North Korea to “cut the shit”?   North Korea just launched another missile test in March, giving the middle finger to the US.  Then Trump offers them coronavirus help!  Yeah, the Dotard definitely has North Korea shaking in their boots.


----------



## Imtired (Apr 21, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yes, they won’t do it to his face.
> A bunch of liberal pussies.


I think the word you are looking for is “restraint”.   Are you implying they should have gotten in a fist fight with Trump?   Now THAT would be fun to watch.  Of course t would run away as fast as his bone spurs would allow him, but it would still be fun to watch.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 21, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yes, they won’t do it to his face.
> A bunch of liberal pussies.


He glad hands them in person then runs his mouth when he leaves. He is the epitome of a pussy.


----------



## nononono (Apr 21, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He glad hands them in person then runs his mouth when he leaves. He is the epitome of a pussy.


*So states the CCP Gato....*


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 21, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Hmmm...so those are a lot of assumptions based on your own bias but nothing factual.  (Hopefully you understand the difference).
> 
> How about this, I'll call your Rosie O'Donnell and raise you one Stephen Baldwin.  Stephen Baldwin stated he would leave the country if Obama won but he's still here.
> 
> Stephen Baldwin has the same relevance to the conservatives as Rose O'Donnell does to left--i.e. none.    So trying to make a point by using Rosie O'Donnell shows how little ammunition you have.


Yeah... a bunch of my "assumptions" based on an article I provided for you.  LMAO!


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 21, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yes, they won’t do it to his face.
> A bunch of liberal pussies.


I remember Trudeau and the President of Mexico talking a lot of shit until Trump bitch slapped them.  Then they both dropped their pants, bent over and the end result was a revised NAFTA deal.  Reminds me of McCain... throw the first punch at Trump and get knocked the fuck out!


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 21, 2020)

Imtired said:


> I know, right?   It’s so bizarre to me seeing how distorted the views are from the mass majority, including many GOP.
> 
> Trump telling North Korea to “cut the shit”?   North Korea just launched another missile test in March, giving the middle finger to the US.  Then Trump offers them coronavirus help!  Yeah, the Dotard definitely has North Korea shaking in their boots.


How many times has North Korea threatened us since Trump met with him?  He hasn't.  I'll bet they miss Obama just like you libtards.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 21, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> How many times has North Korea threatened us since Trump met with him?  He hasn't.  I'll bet they miss Obama just like you libtards.


Gotta hand it to you, you are naive.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 21, 2020)

Imtired said:


> I think the word you are looking for is “restraint”.   Are you implying they should have gotten in a fist fight with Trump?   Now THAT would be fun to watch.  Of course t would run away as fast as his bone spurs would allow him, but it would still be fun to watch.


Yeah... compared to Trump, Oblamy was a real badass.


----------



## messy (Apr 21, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yes, they won’t do it to his face.
> A bunch of liberal pussies.


LOL. Is that cuz he's such a tough guy?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 21, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Yeah... compared to Trump, Oblamy was a real badass.
> 
> View attachment 6899


Respect is not a sign of weakness.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 21, 2020)

Uh oh... another Hollywood elite, with a high school diploma as credibility, taking shots at Trump.  How come celebrity conservatives don't talk?









						Jimmy Kimmel on Trump's protest praise: 'Irresponsible to the most unbelievable degree'
					

Late-night hosts condemn the protests to reopen the country and the president’s encouragement to violate his own guidelines  * Coronavirus – live US updates  * Live global updates  * See all our coronavirus coverage Jimmy KimmelJimmy Kimmel returned to air on Monday night with harsh words for...




					www.yahoo.com
				












						Jimmy Kimmel: Trump Wants to ‘Liberate’ Michigan But Not Melania
					

The late-night host called Trump’s comments “irresponsible to the most unbelievable degree.”




					www.thedailybeast.com


----------



## messy (Apr 21, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I remember Trudeau and the President of Mexico talking a lot of shit until Trump bitch slapped them.  Then they both dropped their pants, bent over and the end result was a revised NAFTA deal.  Reminds me of McCain... throw the first punch at Trump and get knocked the fuck out!


What's with the weird guys with their homoerotic names ("Sheriff," "Outlaw") and their "tough guy Trump" fantasies. Anybody else find that creepy?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 21, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Gotta hand it to you, you are naive.


You liberals don't have anything to hand anybody other than our tax dollars.  Hillary didn't have the spine to hand Bill some divorce papers.  Bernie didn't have the guts to hand the DNC a middle finger for screwing him a 2nd time. 

Maybe if Biden picks Mike Obama as a running mate, or perhaps Corn Pop and his chain, the libtard party can offer up someone with some balls.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 21, 2020)

View attachment 6900 View attachment 6901


The Outlaw said:


> Uh oh... another Hollywood elite, with a high school diploma as credibility, taking shots at Trump.  How come celebrity conservatives don't talk?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There are no "celebrity conservatives" only has beens and wannabes.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 21, 2020)

messy said:


> What's with the weird guys with their homoerotic names ("Sheriff," "Outlaw") and their "tough guy Trump" fantasies. Anybody else find that creepy?


They are creepy mofos.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 21, 2020)

messy said:


> What's with the weird guys with their homoerotic names ("Sheriff," "Outlaw") and their "tough guy Trump" fantasies. Anybody else find that creepy?


Just people that named themselves after their male heroes.  Oh wait... !


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 21, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> View attachment 6900 View attachment 6901
> 
> There are no "celebrity conservatives" only has beens and wannabes.


"Yeah... tons of wannabes and has beens"  -  Nobody









						Who Are Some Hollywood Celebrities?
					

Check out this list of famous Hollywood conservatives who are exceptions to the liberalism in Tinseltown.




					www.liveabout.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 21, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> They are creepy mofos.


Hey, Husky, do you recognize these really masculine dudes?


----------



## Imtired (Apr 21, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Yeah... compared to Trump, Oblamy was a real badass.


Totally...


----------



## Imtired (Apr 21, 2020)

messy said:


> What's with the weird guys with their homoerotic names ("Sheriff," "Outlaw") and their "tough guy Trump" fantasies. Anybody else find that creepy?


Yes, and very illuminating as well.  Explains a lot.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 21, 2020)

That was the best you could find?  A 6' 3" man having to bend down to receive a medal?


----------



## espola (Apr 21, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> That was the best you could find?  A 6' 3" man having to bend down to receive a medal?


It looks like you are agreeing that hose snapshots are meaningless.

More meaningful might be asking what the medal was for.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 21, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> "Yeah... tons of wannabes and has beens"  -  Nobody
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like I said . . . has been and wannabes.


----------



## nononono (Apr 21, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Like I said . . . has been and wannabes.


*Just like you....a " has been " and a " Wannabe ".....*
*
Of course it has been my point many times if you wannabe happy....Seek the TRUTH....*


----------



## messy (Apr 21, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> They are creepy mofos.


I keep telling them it's a safe space here while they scream "closet case" every day.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 21, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Like I said . . . has been and wannabes.


Yeah... Jerry Bruckheimer and Michael Bay are real wannabes when it comes to Hollywood directors.  I mean, they probably finished high school, unlike your boy Robert DeNiro, but they're no Michael Moore and Rosie O'Donnell.  Or are those 2 the same dude?


----------



## messy (Apr 21, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Yeah... Jerry Bruckheimer and Michael Bay are real wannabes when it comes to Hollywood directors.  I mean, they probably finished high school, unlike your boy Robert DeNiro, but they're no Michael Moore and Rosie O'Donnell.  Or are those 2 the same dude?
> 
> View attachment 6908 View attachment 6909


Jerry Bruckheimer is not a director. Question...Is there anything that you know anything about? You make Ricky look smart and that ain't easy.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 21, 2020)

messy said:


> Jerry Bruckheimer is not a director. Question...Is there anything that you know anything about? You make Ricky look smart and that ain't easy.


You'd better let the folks at FORBES know... they need to start getting their shit right, Ricky.









						Jerry Bruckheimer
					

The prolific producer has been churning out hits since 1983's <i>Flashdance</i> inspired women everywhere to cut the necks off of their sweatshirts.




					www.forbes.com
				




*#58 Jerry Bruckheimer*
Director/Producer

*2013 CELEBRITY 100 EARNINGS*
$80M
as of 6/26/13


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 21, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Yeah... Jerry Bruckheimer and Michael Bay are real wannabes when it comes to Hollywood directors.  I mean, they probably finished high school, unlike your boy Robert DeNiro, but they're no Michael Moore and Rosie O'Donnell.  Or are those 2 the same dude?
> 
> View attachment 6908 View attachment 6909


You said celebrities, not accomplished, different criteria. Sheldon Adelson is enormously accomplished, and may have a certain celebrity amongst the GOP politicians he supports, but not a celebrity. The two you listed, I'm sure they've done well, I have heard the names, but what are they, producers? Harvey Weinstein was a producer.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 21, 2020)




----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 21, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You said celebrities, not accomplished, different criteria. Sheldon Adelson is enormously accomplished, and may have a certain celebrity amongst the GOP politicians he supports, but not a celebrity. The two you listed, I'm sure they've done well, I have heard the names, but what are they, producers? Harvey Weinstein was a producer.


But but but... you said celebrities!  LMAO!  Hey, dumb dumb, you see where it describes Jerry with 2013 Celebrity earnings?  Just stop, Husky.  It's embarrassing now.


----------



## messy (Apr 21, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> You'd better let the folks at FORBES know... they need to start getting their shit right, Ricky.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why don't you show me credit for him as a director. Start here, fool.   https://www.imdb.com/name/nm0000988/


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 21, 2020)

messy said:


> Why don't you show me credit for him as a director. Start here, fool.   https://www.imdb.com/name/nm0000988/


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 21, 2020)

I didn't make you look stupid, Forbes did.  Well, I did, too but... why don't you start here, dummy:


_For fastest service on your customer service questions please visit Forbes Magazine Customer Care. Phone Inquiries please contact *1-800-295-0893*. Click here to access your newsletters, manage your account, and order new subscriptions._

*Contact Information - Forbes*


----------



## espola (Apr 21, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> You'd better let the folks at FORBES know... they need to start getting their shit right, Ricky.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What has he directed?









						Jerry Bruckheimer - IMDb
					

Jerry Bruckheimer, Producer: Armageddon. Jerry Bruckheimer is a film and television producer born on September 21, 1943 in Detroit. He graduated from high school in 1961 before it was moving to Arizona. He started his career in 1968 to produce television commercials and advertising for the firm...




					www.imdb.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 21, 2020)

Who am I, Ricky?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 21, 2020)

_Damn... says here they're the #1 most trusted magazine in the U.S., Ricky._
*Forbes Connect    www.forbes.com *

Monthly U.S Visitors (March 2020 comScore). 50M+. Global Social Touchpoints. 22+. Award Wins in 2019. #1. Most Trusted _Magazine_ in the U.S


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 21, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> But but but... you said celebrities!  LMAO!  Hey, dumb dumb, you see where it describes Jerry with 2013 Celebrity earnings?  Just stop, Husky.  It's embarrassing now.
> 
> View attachment 6912


Earnings = celebrity?  No one knows who they are, they aren't popular personalities, they are just rich.


----------



## espola (Apr 21, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Earnings = celebrity?  No one knows who they are, they aren't popular personalities, they are just rich.


Most Hollywood celebrities are actors.  People generally don't know or care who the great directors are, unless they are also actors.  Producers are even further hidden in the background, unless, as I said, they are also actors.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 21, 2020)

espola said:


> Most Hollywood celebrities are actors.  People generally don't know or care who the great directors are, unless they are also actors.  Producers are even further hidden in the background, unless, as I said, they are also actors.


Producers are usually just rich guys who facilitate production.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 21, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He glad hands them in person then runs his mouth when he leaves. He is the epitome of a pussy.


You know that’s a lie.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 21, 2020)

messy said:


> LOL. Is that cuz he's such a tough guy?


Maybe powerful is a better term.
Or sentence #2.
You choose.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 21, 2020)

messy said:


> I keep telling them it's a safe space here while they scream "closet case" every day.


Dr Nicole Saphier is hot AF.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 21, 2020)

espola said:


> Most Hollywood celebrities are actors.  People generally don't know or care who the great directors are, unless they are also actors.  Producers are even further hidden in the background, unless, as I said, they are also actors.


Well, Mel Gibson, Bruce Willis, James Woods, Jon Voigt, Sylvester Stallone, Clint Eastwood, Gary Sinise, Adam Sandler, Chuck Norris, Dennis Miller, Dennis Hopper, Kelsey Grammer, Jon Cryer, Drew Carey and James Caan are no Rosie O'Donnell, but they know most Americans don't like celebrities whining like dumbasses.  Maybe if all those were names of actors, Ricky?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 21, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Dr Nicole Saphier is hot AF.
> View attachment 6916


Careful... you know how the tranny tribe is easily offended here.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 21, 2020)

espola said:


> It looks like you are agreeing that hose snapshots are meaningless.
> 
> More meaningful might be asking what the medal was for.


That was the medal for beating Hillary.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 21, 2020)

espola said:


> Most Hollywood celebrities are actors.  People generally don't know or care who the great directors are, unless they are also actors.  Producers are even further hidden in the background, unless, as I said, they are also actors.


FU


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 21, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> FU


I concur. 150%.


----------



## Imtired (Apr 21, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Well, Mel Gibson, Bruce Willis, James Woods, Jon Voigt, Sylvester Stallone, Clint Eastwood, Gary Sinise, Adam Sandler, Chuck Norris, Dennis Miller, Dennis Hopper, Kelsey Grammer, Jon Cryer, Drew Carey and James Caan are no Rosie O'Donnell, but they know most Americans don't like celebrities whining like dumbasses.  Maybe if all those were names of actors, Ricky?


Gary Sinise:

Although a staunch supporter of the Republican Party, Sinise refused to vote or show support for Donald Trump in the 2016 presidential election. After Trump questioned McCain's status as a hero because he was captured as a prisoner of war, Sinise rebuked Trump.[41]

oops.


----------



## Imtired (Apr 21, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Well, Mel Gibson, Bruce Willis, James Woods, Jon Voigt, Sylvester Stallone, Clint Eastwood, Gary Sinise, Adam Sandler, Chuck Norris, Dennis Miller, Dennis Hopper, Kelsey Grammer, Jon Cryer, Drew Carey and James Caan are no Rosie O'Donnell, but they know most Americans don't like celebrities whining like dumbasses.  Maybe if all those were names of actors, Ricky?


Jon Cryer:

_In regards to Donald Trump, Cryer opined on the May 5, 2016, episode of the podcast Never Not Funny, "I have been pointing out, and I have been screaming to the rooftops, that Donald Trump is the Charlie Sheen of politics. [...] I have to tell you, I love Charlie Sheen, I loved working with him when he was sober, but he was, he's full of shit. He has been full of shit, you know, he has serious addiction. You know, his addiction is obviously serious, drugs, and, but, Trump is just addicted to feeling important. You know, and I think if anybody is under the delusion that he cares about, uh, uh, anybody in America besides himself, they are, they are stoned and need to rethink their priorities, 'cause he's, you know, 'cause it's just ridiculous that's he's gotten as far as he has."[44] _

another oops...

As to your list, I see a pattern...

Mel Gibson, 64, white male
Bruce Willis, 64, white male
James Woods, 73, white male
Jon Voight, 81, white male
Sylvester Stallone, 73, white male
Clint Eastwood, 89, white male
Gary Sinise, 65, white male
Adam Sandler, 53, white male
Chuck Norris, 80, white male
Dennis Miller, 66, white male
Dennis Hopper, dead (died at 74) white male
Kelsey Grammer, 65, white male
John Cryer, 55, white male
Drew Carey, 61, white male
James Caan, 80, white male

Average age: 69 years old, all white, all male


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 21, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Jon Cryer:
> 
> _In regards to Donald Trump, Cryer opined on the May 5, 2016, episode of the podcast Never Not Funny, "I have been pointing out, and I have been screaming to the rooftops, that Donald Trump is the Charlie Sheen of politics. [...] I have to tell you, I love Charlie Sheen, I loved working with him when he was sober, but he was, he's full of shit. He has been full of shit, you know, he has serious addiction. You know, his addiction is obviously serious, drugs, and, but, Trump is just addicted to feeling important. You know, and I think if anybody is under the delusion that he cares about, uh, uh, anybody in America besides himself, they are, they are stoned and need to rethink their priorities, 'cause he's, you know, 'cause it's just ridiculous that's he's gotten as far as he has."[44] _
> 
> ...


Here you are, smart guy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 22, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Gary Sinise:
> 
> Although a staunch supporter of the Republican Party, Sinise refused to vote or show support for Donald Trump in the 2016 presidential election. After Trump questioned McCain's status as a hero because he was captured as a prisoner of war, Sinise rebuked Trump.[41]
> 
> oops.


Yeah, that almost mattered.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 22, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Jon Cryer:
> 
> _In regards to Donald Trump, Cryer opined on the May 5, 2016, episode of the podcast Never Not Funny, "I have been pointing out, and I have been screaming to the rooftops, that Donald Trump is the Charlie Sheen of politics. [...] I have to tell you, I love Charlie Sheen, I loved working with him when he was sober, but he was, he's full of shit. He has been full of shit, you know, he has serious addiction. You know, his addiction is obviously serious, drugs, and, but, Trump is just addicted to feeling important. You know, and I think if anybody is under the delusion that he cares about, uh, uh, anybody in America besides himself, they are, they are stoned and need to rethink their priorities, 'cause he's, you know, 'cause it's just ridiculous that's he's gotten as far as he has."[44] _
> 
> ...











						Primary voters most likely to say they're bothered by Biden being a white man in his 70s are ... white Democrats
					

Woke.




					hotair.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 22, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You know that’s a lie.


The hypocrisy is always readily apparent as is the fact that you choose to ignore it.


----------



## messy (Apr 22, 2020)

espola said:


> What has he directed?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He hasn't directed. But see, the stupid people never admit when they're wrong. It's actually one of the hallmarks of stupidity.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 22, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Jon Cryer:
> 
> _In regards to Donald Trump, Cryer opined on the May 5, 2016, episode of the podcast Never Not Funny, "I have been pointing out, and I have been screaming to the rooftops, that Donald Trump is the Charlie Sheen of politics. [...] I have to tell you, I love Charlie Sheen, I loved working with him when he was sober, but he was, he's full of shit. He has been full of shit, you know, he has serious addiction. You know, his addiction is obviously serious, drugs, and, but, Trump is just addicted to feeling important. You know, and I think if anybody is under the delusion that he cares about, uh, uh, anybody in America besides himself, they are, they are stoned and need to rethink their priorities, 'cause he's, you know, 'cause it's just ridiculous that's he's gotten as far as he has."[44] _
> 
> ...


Looks a lot like the Demotard candidates for President.  That's some party of diversity.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 22, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Gary Sinise:
> 
> Although a staunch supporter of the Republican Party, Sinise refused to vote or show support for Donald Trump in the 2016 presidential election. After Trump questioned McCain's status as a hero because he was captured as a prisoner of war, Sinise rebuked Trump.[41]
> 
> oops.


Did you research all of them or just cherry pick your favorite?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 22, 2020)

messy said:


> He hasn't directed. But see, the stupid people never admit when they're wrong. It's actually one of the hallmarks of stupidity.


Listen, I gave you losers 2 different ways to contact FORBES if you had a problem with their pick at #53.  I can't do everything for you.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 22, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Listen, I gave you losers 2 different ways to contact FORBES if you had a problem with their pick at #53.  I can't do everything for you.


The simple fact you need to work so hard to show the bona fides of your so called, "conservative celebrities" and that you are so desperate to do so should tell you something. Time for you to troll on to some other issue that will make you bad . . . but being an "outlaw" isn't bad what you were shooting for?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 22, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The simple fact you need to work so hard to show the bona fides of your so called, "conservative celebrities" and that you are so desperate to do so should tell you something. Time for you to troll on to some other issue that will make you bad . . . but being an "outlaw" isn't bad what you were shooting for?


I needed to work so hard?  Scroll up and look at the effort from your mongoloid friends.  Grandpa IMTIRED spent the entire night typing.  I did a copy and paste.  It's okay... I could hear the panic from you stooges yesterday.  Crickets and LLLLOOOOONNNNNGGGGGG pauses.  Google called and asked if I knew why the 3 of you were freaking out.  Well, 2 of you and one fake profile.  Good strategy now, though, coming here and acting like you kids are so composed.  It's okay to be wrong.  You fools do it routinely.


----------



## messy (Apr 22, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Listen, I gave you losers 2 different ways to contact FORBES if you had a problem with their pick at #53.  I can't do everything for you.


Ya see, when you're not stupid, you check on the underlying facts if what you read can't be corroborated and you say, "oops, guess I was wrong.Got my info from Forbes who listed him as a director but you're right, Messi, Forbes must have got that wrong and I stand corrected."
But when you're stupid, like you, and insecure, then you try to blame someone else. 
Never too late, "Outlaw." Stupid name, too.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 22, 2020)

messy said:


> Ya see, when you're not stupid, you check on the underlying facts if what you read can't be corroborated and you say, "oops, guess I was wrong.Got my info from Forbes who listed him as a director but you're right, Messi, Forbes must have got that wrong and I stand corrected."
> But when you're stupid, like you, and insecure, then you try to blame someone else.
> Never too late, "Outlaw." Stupid name, too.


Look, princess, I have a job, hobbies and a life.  I don't have all night to research the ages of actors like your dad.  And I certainly wouldn't point out how most of the names I listed were older white men, like it's a bad thing, when my Top Two candidates were old white men.  Fucking morons. 

If your pocket pussy or chick-with-a-dick feelings are hurt that FORBES says you're wrong, call them.  Meanwhile, if it's "stupid names" you have a problem with, make up your mind on how you want it spelled... Messy or Messi?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 22, 2020)

messy said:


> Ya see, when you're not stupid, you check on the underlying facts if what you read can't be corroborated and you say, "oops, guess I was wrong.Got my info from Forbes who listed him as a director but you're right, Messi, Forbes must have got that wrong and I stand corrected."
> But when you're stupid, like you, and insecure, then you try to blame someone else.
> Never too late, "Outlaw." Stupid name, too.


I thought the "Fake News", "Nasty journalist". "Lying Media" never got anything wrong? . . . but the outhouse trusts them.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 22, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Look, princess, I have a job, hobbies and a life.  I don't have all night to research the ages of actors like your dad.  And I certainly wouldn't point out how most of the names I listed were older white men, like it's a bad thing, when my Top Two candidates were old white men.  Fucking morons.
> 
> If your pocket pussy or chick-with-a-dick feelings are hurt that FORBES says you're wrong, call them.  Meanwhile, if it's "stupid names" you have a problem with, make up your mind on how you want it spelled... Messy or Messi?


"pocket" what? Those must be things only people like you know about?


----------



## messy (Apr 22, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I thought the "Fake News", "Nasty journalist". "Lying Media" never got anything wrong? . . . but the outhouse trusts them.


Yeah, Outhouse is shook that his bible Forbes got it wrong. And he can't deal with it. Poor thing.


----------



## messy (Apr 22, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Look, princess, I have a job, hobbies and a life.  I don't have all night to research the ages of actors like your dad.  And I certainly wouldn't point out how most of the names I listed were older white men, like it's a bad thing, when my Top Two candidates were old white men.  Fucking morons.
> 
> If your pocket pussy or chick-with-a-dick feelings are hurt that FORBES says you're wrong, call them.  Meanwhile, if it's "stupid names" you have a problem with, make up your mind on how you want it spelled... Messy or Messi?


Stupid is as stupid does. You said "director." You were wrong. Sorry, fool. "Outlaw,"  oohh that's something! But congrats on having a job.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 22, 2020)

messy said:


> Stupid is as stupid does. You said "director." You were wrong. Sorry, fool. "Outlaw,"  oohh that's something! But congrats on having a job.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 22, 2020)

messy said:


> Stupid is as stupid does. You said "director." You were wrong. Sorry, fool. "Outlaw,"  oohh that's something! But congrats on having a job.


I said "director"... FORBES said "director"... you're butthurt that I proved you're wrong for calling me stupid.  Probably tired from all that tap dancing, too.  Even your dad slept in late today after all that midnight googling yesterday.  Hope he's okay.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 22, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> View attachment 6920


Cute... memes.  You're cutting edge, Husky.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 22, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I said "director"... FORBES said "director"... you're butthurt that I proved you're wrong for calling me stupid.  Probably tired from all that tap dancing, too.  Even your dad slept in late today after all that midnight googling yesterday.  Hope he's okay.


Who gives a shit.


----------



## Imtired (Apr 22, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> as captured as





Sheriff Joe said:


> Here you are, smart guy.


 Is that your “so there!!”?   I’m cut to the core.  No really, I am, don’t feel bad—that was a great comeback.  No one’s laughing at you, it just  _seems_ like they’re laughing.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 22, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Who gives a shit.


Just you losers that spent a bunch of time tap dancing when I proved you wrong.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 22, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Just you losers that spent a bunch of time tap dancing when I proved you wrong.


Attempting to declare victory out of defeat, Roy Cohn would be proud.


----------



## Imtired (Apr 22, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Looks a lot like the Demotard candidates for President.  That's some party of diversity.


LOL, Seriously?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 22, 2020)

Imtired said:


> LOL, Seriously?


Always accuse others of that what you are guilty, trump 101.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 22, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Is that your “so there!!”?   I’m cut to the core.  No really, I am, don’t feel bad—that was a great comeback.  No one’s laughing at you, it just  _seems_ like they’re laughing.


Another, instant classic!


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 22, 2020)

Imtired said:


> LOL, Seriously?


Yes... seriously.  You're the idiot that points about a bunch of evil, old white males.  Who is running for your party, again?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 22, 2020)

... but this is how I prefer to remember Joe:


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 22, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Is that your “so there!!”?   I’m cut to the core.  No really, I am, don’t feel bad—that was a great comeback.  No one’s laughing at you, it just  _seems_ like they’re laughing.


See everyone use to laugh at these morons when they hid there lunacy in shame. Now that they have trump to admire, cuz he's so much smarter than them, everyone is concerned that this is us, at least the ones motivated to vote. That the real voting America is a misogynist, homophobic, religiously intolerant, conspiracy theory believing, racially intolerant, white blob of stupidity. So tell everyone to vote like we did in 2018!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 22, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> ... but this is how I prefer to remember Joe:
> 
> View attachment 6922


That kid, from the heart of trump country, could sure play a mean fiddle!

You should stop while you are waaaaay behind. Your way of attempting to dis Biden is by showing a Hollywood stereotype of a poor white inbred from trump loving land? You are cutting off your own nose to spite your face!


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 22, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That kid, from the heart of trump country, could sure play a mean fiddle!
> 
> You should stop while you are waaaaay behind. Your way of attempting to dis Biden is by showing a Hollywood stereotype of a poor white inbred from trump loving land? You are cutting off your own nose to spite your face!


Am I waaaaay behind like when Nancy said, "Trump will never be President... take that to the bank"?  Or like John Oliver saying "DO IT!  DO IT and I'll make a donation to your campaign right now!"?  Perhaps like beta male liberal, Seth Meyers, saying "Trump is running as a Republican?  I thought he was running as a joke!"  Ha Ha Ha.  You pussies quit laughing in a hurry, though, didn't you?  You still laughing?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 22, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> See everyone use to laugh at these morons when they hid there lunacy in shame. Now that they have trump to admire, cuz he's so much smarter than them, everyone is concerned that this is us, at least the ones motivated to vote. That the real voting America is a misogynist, homophobic, religiously intolerant, conspiracy theory believing, racially intolerant, white blob of stupidity. So tell everyone to vote like we did in 2018!


There shame?  Better have your other profile grade your shit.  "He" loves to point out spelling errors.


----------



## messy (Apr 22, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Am I waaaaay behind like when Nancy said, "Trump will never be President... take that to the bank"?  Or like John Oliver saying "DO IT!  DO IT and I'll make a donation to your campaign right now!"?  Perhaps like beta male liberal, Seth Meyers, saying "Trump is running as a Republican?  I thought he was running as a joke!"  Ha Ha Ha.  You pussies quit laughing in a hurry, though, didn't you?  You still laughing?


Yes, actually, we are laughing. That is the silver lining...watching the angry stupid people, all of whom are still losers, such as yourself.









						Man dies from coronavirus after calling it a ‘political ploy’
					

An Ohio man who dismissed the coronavirus pandemic as a “political ploy” and ripped his state’s lockdown as “bulls–t,” has died of COVID-19, according to reports…




					nypost.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 22, 2020)

messy said:


> Yes, actually, we are laughing. That is the silver lining...watching the angry stupid people, all of whom are still losers, such as yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Running out of moisture in your tear ducts doesn't mean you're laughing, it means you're dehydrated.  Loser.


----------



## espola (Apr 22, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1252731332737806343


----------



## messy (Apr 22, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Running out of moisture in your tear ducts doesn't mean you're laughing, it means you're dehydrated.  Loser.


Yet another amusing thing about the Trumpies is that, even though their supreme leader is in office, they are still very angry and so is he.
Why is that? (Don't worry, I don't expect you to have reflected on that...maybe this is an opportunity for you to do so).


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 22, 2020)

messy said:


> Yet another amusing thing about the Trumpies is that, even though their supreme leader is in office, they are still very angry and so is he.
> Why is that? (Don't worry, I don't expect you to have reflected on that...maybe this is an opportunity for you to do so).


Good question... not much to be angry about.  Won an election that couldn't be won, beat a bullshit impeachment circus and a 2-year investigation by FrankenMueller that came up with zilch.  A 2020 campaign that includes a rival who doesn't remember his own name and a liberal party that has gone completely off the rails.  An all time record economy and employment numbers prior to a worldwide virus Nancy Bacardi blames Trump for...

Actually, there's a lot to celebrate.  I guess maybe just knowing the demotards never actually moved to Canada?


----------



## Imtired (Apr 22, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Yes... seriously.  You're the idiot that points about a bunch of evil, old white males.  Who is running for your party, again?
> 
> View attachment 6921


You DO remember that our first black President was a Democrat, right?


----------



## Imtired (Apr 22, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Good question... not much to be angry about.  Won an election that couldn't be won, beat a bullshit impeachment circus and a 2-year investigation by FrankenMueller that came up with zilch.  A 2020 campaign that includes a rival who doesn't remember his own name and a liberal party that has gone completely off the rails.  An all time record economy and employment numbers prior to a worldwide virus Nancy Bacardi blames Trump for...
> 
> Actually, there's a lot to celebrate.  I guess maybe just knowing the demotards never actually moved to Canada?


As he whistles past the graveyard...


----------



## messy (Apr 22, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Good question... not much to be angry about.  Won an election that couldn't be won, beat a bullshit impeachment circus and a 2-year investigation by FrankenMueller that came up with zilch.  A 2020 campaign that includes a rival who doesn't remember his own name and a liberal party that has gone completely off the rails.  An all time record economy and employment numbers prior to a worldwide virus Nancy Bacardi blames Trump for...
> 
> Actually, there's a lot to celebrate.  I guess maybe just knowing the demotards never actually moved to Canada?


Yup, there is a lot to celebrate. Maybe knowing you're in the minority (by millions all over the country) still pisses you off? Or that you're all angry because you're sort of, well you know, let's just say not the elite...and you know members of the elite like Hannity and Trump are just winding up you tools?


----------



## Imtired (Apr 22, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Am I waaaaay behind like when Nancy said, "Trump will never be President... take that to the bank"?  Or like John Oliver saying "DO IT!  DO IT and I'll make a donation to your campaign right now!"?  Perhaps like beta male liberal, Seth Meyers, saying "Trump is running as a Republican?  I thought he was running as a joke!"  Ha Ha Ha.  You pussies quit laughing in a hurry, though, didn't you?  You still laughing?


At you, yes!


----------



## Imtired (Apr 22, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That kid, from the heart of trump country, could sure play a mean fiddle!
> 
> You should stop while you are waaaaay behind. Your way of attempting to dis Biden is by showing a Hollywood stereotype of a poor white inbred from trump loving land? You are cutting off your own nose to spite your face!


LOL, you beat me to it!   It’s like Outlaw stating that because Biden is and older white man, like 99% of GOP, that means the Democratic Party is equally homogeneous—literally ignoring/forgetting that the first black US president in history was a Democrat. It must suck  to be in the party that is always the last to catch up with the rest of the country, kicking and screaming all the way.


----------



## Imtired (Apr 22, 2020)

espola said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1252731332737806343


This is very enlightening...




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2766973506673790


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 22, 2020)

Imtired said:


> You DO remember that our first black President was a Democrat, right?


Obama was half black and raised by his white mother.  Much like the oppressed Kaepernick.  Yes, I remember.  

And?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 22, 2020)

messy said:


> Yup, there is a lot to celebrate. Maybe knowing you're in the minority (by millions all over the country) still pisses you off? Or that you're all angry because you're sort of, well you know, let's just say not the elite...and you know members of the elite like Hannity and Trump are just winding up you tools?


Well, Trump essentially got 50% of the "popular" vote, so I don't really consider that a minority.  And that was BEFORE he provided us a record high economy and employment rate.  It was DEFINITELY BEFORE the libtards started encouraging illegal aliens to come here and vote.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 22, 2020)

Imtired said:


> LOL, you beat me to it!   It’s like Outlaw stating that because Biden is and older white man, like 99% of GOP, that means the Democratic Party is equally homogeneous—literally ignoring/forgetting that the first black US president in history was a Democrat. It must suck  to be in the party that is always the last to catch up with the rest of the country, kicking and screaming all the way.


Let me see...

Biden?  Old and white.
Sanders?  Old and white.
Warren?  Old and white.
Bloomberg?  Old and white.
Steyer?  Old and white. 

And let's not forget wealthy, grandpa.  Holy shit... is that the GOP or the demotard party finalists?  LMAO!  Are you forgetting slavery is attributed to the demotardic party?  Save the "Obama is half black" bullshit.  You can relax because Dementia Joe promised us a black female to soothe the souls of all the politically correct.  I sometimes forget libtards base everything on skin color rather than facts or qualifications.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 22, 2020)

messy said:


> Yet another amusing thing about the Trumpies is that, even though their supreme leader is in office, they are still very angry and so is he.
> Why is that? (Don't worry, I don't expect you to have reflected on that...maybe this is an opportunity for you to do so).


You people have been in meltdown mode for four years.
You ok?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 22, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Well, Trump essentially got 50% of the "popular" vote, so I don't really consider that a minority.  And that was BEFORE he provided us a record high economy and employment rate.  It was DEFINITELY BEFORE the libtards started encouraging illegal aliens to come here and vote.


At least 3,000.000 invaders voting in 2016.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 22, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Let me see...
> 
> Biden?  Old and white.
> Sanders?  Old and white.
> ...


Tried that in 08 and that brought us Trump.


----------



## Imtired (Apr 22, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Obama was half black and raised by his white mother.  Much like the oppressed Kaepernick.  Yes, I remember.
> 
> And?


Aw, so now we’re using the “Obama wasn’t truly black” line.

You were trying to argue that the Democratic Party was not diverse based solely on the fact that Biden is an older white male.  I reminded you that our last President, a Democrat, was the first black President.   Or, if you prefer, the first biracial President — how’s that?  Not sure where Kaepernick comes into all of this, but whatever.

It never ceases to amaze me how Trump supporters will latch onto a losing argument and dig themselves deeper and deeper into a massive hole.  Maybe it’s that 5-year old development?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 22, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Aw, so now we’re using the “Obama wasn’t truly black” line.
> 
> You were trying to argue that the Democratic Party was not diverse based solely on the fact that Biden is an older white male.  I reminded you that our last President, a Democrat, was the first black President.   Or, if you prefer, the first biracial President — how’s that?  Not sure where Kaepernick comes into all of this, but whatever.
> 
> It never ceases to amaze me how Trump supporters will latch onto a losing argument and dig themselves deeper and deeper into a massive hole.  Maybe it’s that 5-year old development?


Barack is 50% black.  Black dad and white mom.  Do you disagree with the facts?  Just like Trump got 50% of the vote.  And what I'm "arguing" is how you fail to see the hypocrisy of the demotard party who, many times over, tried to get away from the "wealthy, old and white male" narrative and did EXACTLY the same.

Speaking off, tell me who you think Biden takes as a VP.  Will it be Heels-Up-Harris, who furthered her career by fucking her married boss, or will it be Stacey Abrams who, despite being told by everyone that she lost, thinks she's the actual Governor of Georgia?  Who's your pick?


----------



## Imtired (Apr 22, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Let me see...
> 
> Biden?  Old and white.
> Sanders?  Old and white.
> ...


Let me see,...

Kamala Harris, black woman
Pete Buttigieg, white gay male
Elizabeth Warren, white female
Corey Booker, black male
Amy Klobuchar, white female
Andrew Yang, male, taiwanese descent
Julian Castro, male, Mexican descent
Tulsi Gabbard, female, Asian, Polynesian, caucasian descent

you were saying?


----------



## Imtired (Apr 22, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Barack is 50% black.  Black dad and white mom.  Do you disagree with the facts?  Just like Trump got 50% of the vote.  And what I'm "arguing" is how you fail to see the hypocrisy of the demotard party who, many times over, tried to get away from the "wealthy, old and white male" narrative and did EXACTLY the same.
> 
> Speaking off, tell me who you think Biden takes as a VP.  Will it be Heels-Up-Harris, who furthered her career by fucking her married boss, or will it be Stacey Abrams who, despite being told by everyone that she lost, thinks she's the actual Governor of Georgia?  Who's your pick?


Whoosh!!!!


----------



## Imtired (Apr 22, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Well, Trump essentially got 50% of the "popular" vote, so I don't really consider that a minority.  And that was BEFORE he provided us a record high economy and employment rate.  It was DEFINITELY BEFORE the libtards started encouraging illegal aliens to come here and vote.


According to vote tallies from The Associated Press, Clinton amassed 65,844,610 votes across all 50 states and Washington D.C., 48.2 percent of all votes cast. Trump received 62,979,636 votes, 46.1 percent of all votes cast.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 22, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Let me see,...
> 
> Kamala Harris, black woman
> Pete Buttigieg, white gay male
> ...


Uh, I was saying that those were some nice 'pretend' candidates but your party flushed all of them down the toilet in favor of the old white guys.  You're the party of diversity until it matters. 

Tell you what, I need to go run an errand.  While I step away, maybe you and your "whoosh" buddies should go find a private chat room and see if you can put together a strategy that actually works.  I'm starting to feel guilty about continuing to pound on you 4 idiots.


----------



## Imtired (Apr 22, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Let me see...
> 
> Biden?  Old and white.
> Sanders?  Old and white.
> ...


(FYI, you were the one who brought up the fact that Obama was only half black, not me.  So who are you talking to when you write “save the Obama is half black bullshit”...yourself?)

Maybe pictures will make this a bit easier for you.


----------



## espola (Apr 22, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Well, Trump essentially got 50% of the "popular" vote, so I don't really consider that a minority.  And that was BEFORE he provided us a record high economy and employment rate.  It was DEFINITELY BEFORE the libtards started encouraging illegal aliens to come here and vote.


50%?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 22, 2020)

espola said:


> 50%?


That's right.  66M versus 63M (rounded up).  I guess more like 46% versus 48%... if that matters.

On the other hand, he did much better in the electoral college.  304 versus 227.  That matters.

Anything else?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 22, 2020)

Imtired said:


> (FYI, you were the one who brought up the fact that Obama was only half black, not me.  So who are you talking to when you write “save the Obama is half black bullshit”...yourself?)
> 
> Maybe pictures will make this a bit easier for you.
> View attachment 6925
> View attachment 6926



Which party has the fucking morons Ilhan Omar and Alexandria Ocasio Waitress in it?

"Aw, so now we’re using the “Obama wasn’t truly black” line."  You brought it up, dummy.


----------



## Imtired (Apr 22, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Obama was half black and raised by his white mother.  Much like the oppressed Kaepernick.  Yes, I remember.
> 
> And?





The Outlaw said:


> Which party has the fucking morons Ilhan Omar and Alexandria Ocasio Waitress in it?
> 
> "Aw, so now we’re using the “Obama wasn’t truly black” line."  You brought it up, dummy.


I brought it up?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 22, 2020)

Imtired said:


> I brought it up?


Yes... when you pointed out the founders of the KKK, the democrat party, elected the first "black" President.  I simply clarified it for you.


----------



## Imtired (Apr 22, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Yes... when you pointed out the founders of the KKK, the democrat party, elected the first "black" President.  I simply clarified it for you.


How in that little brain of yours does my stating that Obama was the first black President and your response that Obama was only half black equate to my bringing up the fact that he was only half black?  You cant even keep your own talking points straight.


----------



## messy (Apr 22, 2020)

Things look bleak for Trump now, but that could change in the unlikely event that the economy seems ok in the fall.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 22, 2020)

Imtired said:


> How in that little brain of yours does my stating that Obama was the first black President and your response that Obama was only half black equate to my bringing up the fact that he was only half black?  You cant even keep your own talking points straight.


He's half white.  That usually gets ignored and i know you're all about details and accuracy.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 22, 2020)

messy said:


> Things look bleak for Trump now, but that could change in the unlikely event that the economy seems ok in the fall.


Bleak?  Why?  Because Nancy Bacardi gave him an "F" grade?  The real sadness here is that you kids still can't see how the butthurt behavior does you more harm than good.  You watched the video... lots of people saying he had no chance.  All the laughing... the smirks... the eyerolls... the "we're much cooler than he" smarmy attitudes.  Not one of them followed through on their bullshit to leave.  People know what the economy was doing before a worldwide pandemic attacked everyone.  They won't forget.

You think they'll talk the same about of shit this time?  You really think he beat Clinton and can't beat Biden?  LOL... hilarious.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 22, 2020)

messy said:


> Things look bleak for Trump now, but that could change in the unlikely event that the economy seems ok in the fall.


Things looked "bleak" for Trump in the 2016 election...the Democrat nominee was so pitiful Trump won.
Things look "bleak" now for Trump...but the Democrats will come to the rescue when they nominate Joe Biden, poor Joe.


----------



## espola (Apr 22, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> That's right.  66M versus 63M (rounded up).  I guess more like 46% versus 48%... if that matters.
> 
> On the other hand, he did much better in the electoral college.  304 versus 227.  That matters.
> 
> Anything else?


If it's not true why say it?  Do you think no one is going to notice?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 22, 2020)

You people sure you want to do this?








						Joe Biden Talks to Al Gore, Randomly Forgets What He's Saying and Starts Slurring His Words
					

Minds were melted.




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Imtired (Apr 22, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> He's half white.  That usually gets ignored and i know you're all about details and accuracy.


LMAO...what???  OMG, what in the world sort of point are you trying to make?   I'm literally laughing so hard my spouse was like "what's so funny?".


----------



## Imtired (Apr 22, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You people sure you want to do this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did he say "People are dying who have never died before?" when speaking to the Press about the coronavirus?   Did he say that one reason America did so well during the Revolutionary war in 1775 is because we closed down the airports?   I think your guy should give you enough to worry about on the whole dementia score.


----------



## messy (Apr 22, 2020)

I meant to see "things look extremely bleak for Trump right now, his people are freaking out, but he could still win if the economy picks up in the fall." 
That, however, is unlikely. 
The stupid people (like Outlaw, Lion Eyes, Ricky) are getting angrier than ever...I understand, though.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 22, 2020)

espola said:


> If it's not true why say it?  Do you think no one is going to notice?


What part isn't true?  Trump got half the votes.  You lost... and you'll lose even worse this go around.  Time to let it go.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 22, 2020)

Imtired said:


> LMAO...what???  OMG, what in the world sort of point are you trying to make?   I'm literally laughing so hard my spouse was like "what's so funny?".


Was your fly undone?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 22, 2020)

messy said:


> I meant to see "things look extremely bleak for Trump right now, his people are freaking out, but he could still win if the economy picks up in the fall."
> That, however, is unlikely.
> The stupid people (like Outlaw, Lion Eyes, Ricky) are getting angrier than ever...I understand, though.


Who is angry?  My guy won and will win again.  Your guy lost and you can't accept it.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 23, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> What part isn't true?  Trump got half the votes.  You lost... and you'll lose even worse this go around.  Time to let it go.


I do love how you are able to persist even after being knocked down so hard. Your intentionally ignorance is strong.


----------



## messy (Apr 23, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Who is angry?  My guy won and will win again.  Your guy lost and you can't accept it.


Thank you for proving my point. Of course I accept the results of the '16 election, unfortunate as they were. Old news. We have another one in about 6 months. Likelihood of re-election is well under 50%, but we will see, won't we? Try not to get too angry. And try to see things clearly, not blinded by your emotion.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 23, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I do love how you are able to persist even after being knocked down so hard. Your intentionally ignorance is strong.


You clowns acting like you've ever won an argument here is laughable.  You're bored and you know Trump will win again.  I get it.  Keep slobbering.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 23, 2020)

messy said:


> Thank you for proving my point. Of course I accept the results of the '16 election, unfortunate as they were. Old news. We have another one in about 6 months. Likelihood of re-election is well under 50%, but we will see, won't we? Try not to get too angry. And try to see things clearly, not blinded by your emotion.


You didn't have a point so there was nothing to prove.  The "popular" vote doesn't matter and never has in U.S. history.  Furthermore, Trump got half the votes.  I know that grinds on your psyche but it's your problem. 

The likelihood of Trump being elected is more like 75%.  We definitely will see.  What we see right now is a bumbling, stumbling career politician who is trying to decide which black running mate will get him the most black votes.  Of those, the 2 leaders are as follows:  Heels-Up Harris, who fucked her married boss to advance her career, and Stacey Adams... the ONLY person in the state of Georgia that believes she's actually the governor.

Pathetic.


----------



## espola (Apr 23, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> You clowns acting like you've ever won an argument here is laughable.  You're bored and you know Trump will win again.  I get it.  Keep slobbering.


q.e.d.

Please continue.


----------



## messy (Apr 23, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> You didn't have a point so there was nothing to prove.  The "popular" vote doesn't matter and never has in U.S. history.  Furthermore, Trump got half the votes.  I know that grinds on your psyche but it's your problem.
> 
> The likelihood of Trump being elected is more like 75%.  We definitely will see.  What we see right now is a bumbling, stumbling career politician who is trying to decide which black running mate will get him the most black votes.  Of those, the 2 leaders are as follows:  Heels-Up Harris, who fucked her married boss to advance her career, and Stacey Adams... the ONLY person in the state of Georgia that believes she's actually the governor.
> 
> Pathetic.


Somebody's getting verrry cranky. Doesn't look good for your fearless Orange Leader, does it?


----------



## Imtired (Apr 23, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Was your fly undone?


Lol, thanks for proving the psychiatric analysis of Trumps supporters’ emotional development.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 23, 2020)

espola said:


> q.e.d.
> 
> Please continue.


I'm happy to educate you... but nobody is paying me to entertain.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 23, 2020)

messy said:


> Somebody's getting verrry cranky. Doesn't look good for your fearless Orange Leader, does it?


Who is cranky?  I just feel a responsibility to remind you libtards Hillary only got half the votes and 'the most votes' has never mattered.  Not once.  I'm actually hoping the day will come when a libtard doesn't say "but... but... but... Hillary won the popular vote!"  There's a lot of TDS running around and I like to serve you "specials" in the community when I can.

I know it's asking a lot but I think the country was much better when you dems weren't so butthurt and brain dead with anger.


----------



## Imtired (Apr 23, 2020)

messy said:


> Somebody's getting verrry cranky. Doesn't look good for your fearless Orange Leader, does it?


Perfect example of a typical exchange with your average Trump supporter in the very beginning of this video.  Reporter asks question, calmly, Trump supporter goes off on rant about “libruls“.  That is Outlaw on this forum.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 23, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Perfect example of a typical exchange with your average Trump supporter in the very beginning of this video.  Reporter asks question, calmly, Trump supporter goes off on rant about “libruls“.  That is Outlaw on this forum.


You only have enough room (in that empty head of yours) for TDS.  Don't let yourself get equally obsessed with me.


----------



## espola (Apr 23, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Who is cranky?  I just feel a responsibility to remind you libtards Hillary only got half the votes and 'the most votes' has never mattered.  Not once.  I'm actually hoping the day will come when a libtard doesn't say "but... but... but... Hillary won the popular vote!"  There's a lot of TDS running around and I like to serve you "specials" in the community when I can.
> 
> I know it's asking a lot but I think the country was much better when you dems weren't so butthurt and brain dead with anger.


No one says Hillary won the popular vote unless someone lies that t did.


----------



## Imtired (Apr 23, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> You only have enough room (in that empty head of yours) for TDS.  Don't let yourself get equally obsessed with me.


And you continue to prove my point.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 23, 2020)

espola said:


> No one says Hillary won the popular vote unless someone lies that t did.


This country is full of libtards that say Hillary won the popular vote and the Electoral College needs to be eliminated.  They're the same libtards that never had a problem with it until Trump won.


----------



## messy (Apr 23, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Who is cranky?  I just feel a responsibility to remind you libtards Hillary only got half the votes and 'the most votes' has never mattered.  Not once.  I'm actually hoping the day will come when a libtard doesn't say "but... but... but... Hillary won the popular vote!"  There's a lot of TDS running around and I like to serve you "specials" in the community when I can.
> 
> I know it's asking a lot but I think the country was much better when you dems weren't so butthurt and brain dead with anger.


You need to get over '16, dummy. It's a long time ago.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 23, 2020)

messy said:


> You need to get over '16, dummy. It's a long time ago.


Some of your retarded buddies right here... yeah, I'm the one that needs to get over it.









						Senate Democrats introduce a constitutional amendment to abolish the Electoral College
					

Republicans say such efforts will hurt rural voters.




					www.vox.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 23, 2020)

messy said:


> You need to get over '16, dummy. It's a long time ago.


... and here... one of your "diverse" candidates from yesterday.  Lucky old Cory didn't make it past the first cut.  Fucking loser.









						Where each 2020 Democrat stands on abolishing the electoral college
					

Eight of them support eliminating the electoral college in favor of the popular vote.




					www.axios.com


----------



## messy (Apr 23, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> ... and here... one of your "diverse" candidates from yesterday.  Lucky old Cory didn't make it past the first cut.  Fucking loser.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So cranky, tsk tsk. Listen, your Orange Leader of the idiots still has a chance. The election isn't for 6 months.


----------



## messy (Apr 23, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Who is cranky?  I just feel a responsibility to remind you libtards Hillary only got half the votes and 'the most votes' has never mattered.  Not once.  I'm actually hoping the day will come when a libtard doesn't say "but... but... but... Hillary won the popular vote!"  There's a lot of TDS running around and I like to serve you "specials" in the community when I can.
> 
> I know it's asking a lot but I think the country was much better when you dems weren't so butthurt and brain dead with anger.


When was that?


----------



## MakeAPlay (Apr 23, 2020)

I don't know how Outlaw finds time to talk soccer.  I got lost just trying to find the comments on what I said.  I give up. Sometimes you just have to agree to disagree.  History will grade Trump extremely poorly.  26.5 million lost jobs is significant and the white collar jobs are going to start bleeding next.  I really feel bad about the additional suffering that is about to start happening.  I hope that everyone here that is able has at least donated some money to a charitible cause whether that be an organization that feeds people, or whether you do something to help someone in your neighborhood or family.  Personally, I just want us all to come out of this okay.  Even if I have to give up going to see my kid play her first pro season or even if I have to give up seeing the NFL return soon.

We should consider ourselves blessed.  We could be living in another country with much less freedoms and a true dictator like Trumpalump aspires to be.  Maintain your social distance.  Where a mask in public.  Be kind.  You don't know what the other person is going through and if you are lucky enough to not be significantly affected by this outbreak consider yourself lucky.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 23, 2020)

MakeAPlay said:


> I don't know how Outlaw finds time to talk soccer.  I got lost just trying to find the comments on what I said.  I give up. Sometimes you just have to agree to disagree.  History will grade Trump extremely poorly.  26.5 million lost jobs is significant and the white collar jobs are going to start bleeding next.  I really feel bad about the additional suffering that is about to start happening.  I hope that everyone here that is able has at least donated some money to a charitible cause whether that be an organization that feeds people, or whether you do something to help someone in your neighborhood or family.  Personally, I just want us all to come out of this okay.  Even if I have to give up going to see my kid play her first pro season or even if I have to give up seeing the NFL return soon.
> 
> We should consider ourselves blessed.  We could be living in another country with much less freedoms and a true dictator like Trumpalump aspires to be.  Maintain your social distance.  Where a mask in public.  Be kind.  You don't know what the other person is going through and if you are lucky enough to not be significantly affected by this outbreak consider yourself lucky.


History will grade Trump poorly?  No, YOU grade him poorly because you don't like him.  Employment was at an all time high until a worldwide pandemic changed all that.  You can blame him all you like.  Half the country wants to quarantine and the other half wants to open up.  He can't win no matter what happens and we know you liberals love every second of that.  The problem is that you already lost the 2020 election.

And by the way, it's funny you call Trump 'a dictator'.  Did you say the same about Obama when he unconstitutionally shoved his bullshit healthcare plan down America's throat without the proper channels?  Or does he get a pass because he's a dem?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 23, 2020)

messy said:


> When was that?


Good question... in my opinion, you've always been butthurt.


----------



## messy (Apr 23, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Good question... in my opinion, you've always been butthurt.


This was your statement, below. You say the country was "much better?" When was that, exactly?
I know it's asking a lot but I think the country was much better when you dems weren't so butthurt and brain dead with anger


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 23, 2020)

messy said:


> So cranky, tsk tsk. Listen, your Orange Leader of the idiots still has a chance. The election isn't for 6 months.


Your next election is in 2024.  You lost the 2020 election about 6 months ago.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 23, 2020)

messy said:


> This was your statement, below. You say the country was "much better?" When was that, exactly?
> I know it's asking a lot but I think the country was much better when you dems weren't so butthurt and brain dead with anger


Back when your party didn't deliberately do everything possible to subvert every word and action of a duly elected president... and have your media help you do it because they knew there wasn't a liberal candidate that could beat Trump.


----------



## messy (Apr 23, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Your next election is in 2024.  You lost the 2020 election about 6 months ago.


Of course. Because people want a leader who tweets support for people taking to the streets to demand reopening and at the same time goes before the cameras and tells everyone he very much disagrees with the GA governor re-opening. That will get him re-elected, for sure!


----------



## espola (Apr 23, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> This country is full of libtards that say Hillary won the popular vote and the Electoral College needs to be eliminated.  They're the same libtards that never had a problem with it until Trump won.


I wouldn't eliminate it entirely - it serves as a throttle against a state concocting a million or so imaginary popular votes by limiting the effect of that chicanery to that state's electoral votes.  But I would make it behave more like the Founding Fathers intended - they imagined a group of patriots selected by the several states who have the knowledge and intent would judge the candidates fairly.  That went away with the Andrew  Jackson victory of 1828, and since then party loyalty has become as important (or more so) than American patriotism.  Since every state has at least 3 electoral votes, I would require that any candidate who gets a third of a state's popular votes will get at least a third of its electoral votes.  The means of doing that could be left u to each state.  No Constitutional Amendment would be required unless we also decided to remove the formal process of human electors meeting at some date after the election.


----------



## espola (Apr 23, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> History will grade Trump poorly?  No, YOU grade him poorly because you don't like him.  Employment was at an all time high until a worldwide pandemic changed all that.  You can blame him all you like.  Half the country wants to quarantine and the other half wants to open up.  He can't win no matter what happens and we know you liberals love every second of that.  The problem is that you already lost the 2020 election.
> 
> And by the way, it's funny you call Trump 'a dictator'.  Did you say the same about Obama when he unconstitutionally shoved his bullshit healthcare plan down America's throat without the proper channels?  Or does he get a pass because he's a dem?


Unconstitutionally?  Do tell.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 23, 2020)

messy said:


> Of course. Because people want a leader who tweets support for people taking to the streets to demand reopening and at the same time goes before the cameras and tells everyone he very much disagrees with the GA governor re-opening. That will get him re-elected, for sure!


Trump could tweet the antidote recipe for Covid-19 and you haters would bitch that he took credit for it.  Or you'd bitch that he misspelled a word.  Or you'd bitch that he didn't let Fauci do it.  

Trump doesn't tell the governors what to do and you clowns say he's a weak leader that doesn't want responsibility.  Then he does and you call him a dictator.  Face it... no matter what he ever says or does, you're just going to bitch.


----------



## espola (Apr 23, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Trump could tweet the antidote recipe for Covid-19 and you haters would bitch that he took credit for it.  Or you'd bitch that he misspelled a word.  Or you'd bitch that he didn't let Fauci do it.
> 
> Trump doesn't tell the governors what to do and you clowns say he's a weak leader that doesn't want responsibility.  Then he does and you call him a dictator.  Face it... no matter what he ever says or does, you're just going to bitch.


That's a clear example of paranoia.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 23, 2020)

espola said:


> I wouldn't eliminate it entirely - it serves as a throttle against a state concocting a million or so imaginary popular votes by limiting the effect of that chicanery to that state's electoral votes.  But I would make it behave more like the Founding Fathers intended - they imagined a group of patriots selected by the several states who have the knowledge and intent would judge the candidates fairly.  That went away with the Andrew  Jackson victory of 1828, and since then party loyalty has become as important (or more so) than American patriotism.  Since every state has at least 3 electoral votes, I would require that any candidate who gets a third of a state's popular votes will get at least a third of its electoral votes.  The means of doing that could be left u to each state.  No Constitutional Amendment would be required unless we also decided to remove the formal process of human electors meeting at some date after the election.


California determined who would have won if "popular" vote mattered.  1 state.  If you REALLY believe your vision, eliminate citizens voting at all because nobody agrees, universally, on anything the media says or campaigns promise.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 23, 2020)

espola said:


> That's a clear example of paranoia.


That's a clear example of reality... or did you forget Nancy Bacardi ripping up his speech on national television?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 23, 2020)

espola said:


> Unconstitutionally?  Do tell.


Pick your source.









						US appeals court rules Obamacare individual mandate unconstitutional, leaves law intact
					

Texas and other Republican-led states brought the suit, which was defended by Democratic-led states and the House of Representatives.




					www.cnbc.com
				






			https://www.washingtonpost.com/health/appeals-court-rules-acas-individual-mandate-unconstitutional-lower-court-to-decide-whether-rest-of-law-can-stand-without-it/2019/12/18/3443fd3e-c03c-11e9-b873-63ace636af08_story.html
		










						A Judge Ruled Obamacare is Unconstitutional, Here's How it Could Impact Your Health Insurance
					

Signing up for the Affordable Care Act? Here’s how a federal judge ruling that Obamacare is unconstitutional affected open enrollment for 2019.




					time.com


----------



## espola (Apr 23, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Pick your source.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That applies only to a portion of the ACA - the one that t was no able to get repealed even with a majority in both houses of Congress - so it is still in effect.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 23, 2020)

espola said:


> That applies only to a portion of the ACA - the one that t was no able to get repealed even with a majority in both houses of Congress - so it is still in effect.


It's under review and never should have been enacted in the first place.


----------



## espola (Apr 23, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> California determined who would have won if "popular" vote mattered.  1 state.  If you REALLY believe your vision, eliminate citizens voting at all because nobody agrees, universally, on anything the media says or campaigns promise.


I not sure what your first statement means, since Californa only gave Clinton about 8.5 million votes out of the 65.9 votes she received nationwide.

Under a strict reading of my proposal, t would have gotten none of California's electoral votes, since he did not receive a third of the state's popular vote (he got 31.6%).  However, a more relaxed interpretation of my proposal would give each candidate a proportion of its electoral votes closest to its proportion of the popular vote.  That would give Clinton 34 votes, t would get 17, Libertarian Gary Johnson 3 votes and Green Jill Stein 1 vote (within 1 vote or so for each candidate dependent on the details of the method of calculation).


----------



## espola (Apr 23, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> It's under review and never should have been enacted in the first place.


----------



## nononono (Apr 23, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Yeah... Jerry Bruckheimer and Michael Bay are real wannabes when it comes to Hollywood directors.  I mean, they probably finished high school, unlike your boy Robert DeNiro, but they're no Michael Moore and Rosie O'Donnell.  Or are those 2 the same dude?
> 
> View attachment 6908 View attachment 6909


*Ugh......are those two " Brother and Sister ".....*


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 23, 2020)

espola said:


> View attachment 6944


That's the face Americans made when they realized how Obama lied to them and fucked them over.  All in the name of his ego and desired legacy.


----------



## nononono (Apr 23, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Dr Nicole Saphier is hot AF.
> View attachment 6916










*I DO CONCUR ....!!*


----------



## MakeAPlay (Apr 23, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> History will grade Trump poorly?  No, YOU grade him poorly because you don't like him.  Employment was at an all time high until a worldwide pandemic changed all that.  You can blame him all you like.  Half the country wants to quarantine and the other half wants to open up.  He can't win no matter what happens and we know you liberals love every second of that.  The problem is that you already lost the 2020 election.
> 
> And by the way, it's funny you call Trump 'a dictator'.  Did you say the same about Obama when he unconstitutionally shoved his bullshit healthcare plan down America's throat without the proper channels?  Or does he get a pass because he's a dem?



I refuse to argue or debate with you when you won't acknowledge basic facts.  No need to get upset at me.  I am doing quite nicely and history continues to grade Obama very well.  You probably were this agro about Bush and Reagan and they were both complete disasters.  Before I will debate you I need you to actually come with facts not rhetoric.

God hates ugly.  Good luck to you and your player.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Apr 23, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> California determined who would have won if "popular" vote mattered.  1 state.  If you REALLY believe your vision, eliminate citizens voting at all because nobody agrees, universally, on anything the media says or campaigns promise.


I'm for IQ tests as a determinant of who votes.  That won't work out well for the Republicans though because they feast on the uneducated and uninformed.  The party of greed and winning elections not of helping people or actually governing.  Please show one shred of evidence that shows anything positive that Trumpalump did.  That 50% tax cuts that businesses got apparently wasn't enough to keep them from going out of business.  I mean if you don't have access to enough cash so that you can go a few months without a paycheck and not be able to pay for the basics then your business deserves to close.

You Republicans sure love corporate socialism when things are bad but are real proponents of privatizing any profits.  Please stay safe and good luck to you and your player.


----------



## nononono (Apr 23, 2020)

MakeAPlay said:


> I refuse to argue or debate with you when you won't acknowledge basic facts.  No need to get upset at me.  I am doing quite nicely and history continues to grade Obama very well.  You probably were this agro about Bush and Reagan and they were both complete disasters.  Before I will debate you I need you to actually come with facts not rhetoric.
> 
> God hates ugly.  Good luck to you and your player.


*You are a " Classic " PUSSY....*
*
Can't stand on your own two feet.....so what do PUSSIES like YOU DO....

Reach out and grab " Religion "...
Reach out and grab the " Family "...
And the worst aspect is YOU have to involve the offspring in your deranged attack !
*
*PUSSY..!*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 23, 2020)

MakeAPlay said:


> I'm for IQ tests as a determinant of who votes.  .


Seriously? 
You trolling?


----------



## MakeAPlay (Apr 23, 2020)

nononono said:


> *You are a " Classic " PUSSY....*
> 
> *Can't stand on your own two feet.....so what do PUSSIES like YOU DO....
> 
> ...


If you think that I am a pussy you can PM me and I can give you my number and we can discuss it like men.  You are a coward.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 23, 2020)

MakeAPlay said:


> If you think that I am a pussy you can PM me and I can give you my number and we can discuss it like men.  You are a coward.


Refreshing to see the IQ portion of your schtick hasn't changed lol.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Apr 23, 2020)

nononono said:


> *You are a " Classic " PUSSY....*
> 
> *Can't stand on your own two feet.....so what do PUSSIES like YOU DO....
> 
> ...


I just sent you a PM.  You got my number bitch.   Try me.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Apr 23, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Refreshing to see the IQ portion of your schtick hasn't changed lol.


Ricky I am not going to debate you.  Your guy has fallen to shit and debating you would be a waste of both of our time.

I hope that things are going well with both of your players and I hope that things are going well for you and your lovely wife.  Stay safe.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 23, 2020)

Reading the last three pages since i got in from work reminds me of three mean red hens looking to catch the hamburg hen in the yard.
Ain't happening.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 23, 2020)

MakeAPlay said:


> Ricky I am not going to debate you.  Your guy has fallen to shit and debating you would be a waste of both of our time.
> 
> I hope that things are going well with both of your players and I hope that things are going well for you and your lovely wife.  Stay safe.


We all need to know our limitations.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Apr 23, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Refreshing to see the IQ portion of your schtick hasn't changed lol.


It's just not in my nature to change much.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Apr 23, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> We all need to know our limitations.


Agreed.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 23, 2020)

MakeAPlay said:


> It's just not in my nature to change much.


You wouldnt want to pull a muscle.
What do they call that,..muscle memory?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 23, 2020)

All three of you are fucking bullies.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Apr 23, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You wouldnt want to pull a muscle.
> What do they call that,..muscle memory?


i'm good.  Thanks for your concern.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Apr 23, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> All three of you are fucking bullies.


If you want to call it that.  The difference is that I have no problem backing my shit up and I can afford to hurt someone.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 23, 2020)

IQ test, right?
Please.


----------



## nononono (Apr 23, 2020)

MakeAPlay said:


> If you think that I am a pussy you can PM me and I can give you my number and we can discuss it like men.  You are a coward.


*THINK ?.....I KNOW YOU ARE A PUSSY....

NO UPSTANDING " MAN " INVOLVES A CHILD IN HIS
COMMENTS.....

NOW AS FOR PM.....POST YOUR NAME/ADDRESS BIG BOY....*
*
EVERYONE ELSE WOULD " LOVE " TO SEE HOW YOU MISTREAT/INFER FORUM POSTERS CHILDREN....*


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 23, 2020)

MakeAPlay said:


> I refuse to argue or debate with you when you won't acknowledge basic facts.  No need to get upset at me.  I am doing quite nicely and history continues to grade Obama very well.  You probably were this agro about Bush and Reagan and they were both complete disasters.  Before I will debate you I need you to actually come with facts not rhetoric.
> 
> God hates ugly.  Good luck to you and your player.


Saying "History will grade Trump poorly" is not a basic fact.  That's your opinion.  I'm not upset at you for anything.  I didn't get upset when you attacked me, when others were coming at you but I said nothing negative about you OR your daughter, and you never apologized for it.  In fact, I even defended you when others were calling you out.

I would disagree that history grades Obama well.  Based on what?  His healthcare plan is being reviewed for Constitution(ality).  Those aren't my words... those are facts and I posted the links.  I personally have nothing against Obama.  Great speaker; I just don't think he accomplished much beyond helping to divide the people.  I didn't care for Bush and Reagan, like Obama, was more about charisma than anything else. 

God hates ugly?  Where is your proof that "God" exists?  Is that another one of your "basic facts"?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 23, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Saying "History will grade Trump poorly" is not a basic fact.  That's your opinion.  I'm not upset at you for anything.  I didn't get upset when you attacked me, when others were coming at you but I said nothing negative about you OR your daughter, and you never apologized for it.  In fact, I even defended you when others were calling you out.
> 
> I would disagree that history grades Obama well.  Based on what?  His healthcare plan is being reviewed for Constitution(ality).  Those aren't my words... those are facts and I posted the links.  I personally have nothing against Obama.  Great speaker; I just don't think he accomplished much beyond helping to divide the people.  I didn't care for Bush and Reagan, like Obama, was more about charisma than anything else.
> 
> God hates ugly?  Where is your proof that "God" exists?  Is that another one of your "basic facts"?


Hamburg chickens are fast, and smarter than the big red hens.
Better looking too.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 23, 2020)

MakeAPlay said:


> I'm for IQ tests as a determinant of who votes.  That won't work out well for the Republicans though because they feast on the uneducated and uninformed.  The party of greed and winning elections not of helping people or actually governing.  Please show one shred of evidence that shows anything positive that Trumpalump did.  That 50% tax cuts that businesses got apparently wasn't enough to keep them from going out of business.  I mean if you don't have access to enough cash so that you can go a few months without a paycheck and not be able to pay for the basics then your business deserves to close.
> 
> You Republicans sure love corporate socialism when things are bad but are real proponents of privatizing any profits.  Please stay safe and good luck to you and your player.


The party of greed?  Listen, if you want to help others more than our tax dollars already do, be my guest.  Spend YOUR money... not mine.  I'm not giving anymore of my money to street hustlers, bums, etc.  Life is not fair and I don't owe anybody anything.  I worked for what I have and that's where it's going to stay.  It's not my job to pay other people's bills.  And if it's "the uneducated and uniformed" you're worried about, why are you and your liberal party encouraging illegal aliens to come here and promote the ability to get driver's licenses and vote without proving citizenship?  Are you in need of their votes?  Can most of them speak and read English?

Can you prove Obama did anything positive?  What 50% tax cut are you talking about?  Are you aware that Trump doesn't write the tax laws?  My personal opinion is that our country no longer bleeding from the ASS because we paid the most into WHO and the Paris Climate Accord is a good thing.  That no longer watching former Mexico presidents poke fun at Trump is a good thing.  They fucked with him and he fucked their asses.  They don't joke anymore, do they?  A new NAFTA agreement shut both Canada and Mexico up.  

Who said anything about loving corporate socialism?  Did you look and see how much pork Pelosi put in the first wave of "welfare" that went out?


----------



## Imtired (Apr 23, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> The party of greed?  Listen, if you want to help others more than our tax dollars already do, be my guest.  Spend YOUR money... not mine.  I'm not giving anymore of my money to street hustlers, bums, etc.  Life is not fair and I don't owe anybody anything.  I worked for what I have and that's where it's going to stay.  It's not my job to pay other people's bills.  And if it's "the uneducated and uniformed" you're worried about, why are you and your liberal party encouraging illegal aliens to come here and promote the ability to get driver's licenses and vote without proving citizenship?  Are you in need of their votes?  Can most of them speak and read English?
> 
> Can you prove Obama did anything positive?  What 50% tax cut are you talking about?  Are you aware that Trump doesn't write the tax laws?  My personal opinion is that our country no longer bleeding from the ASS because we paid the most into WHO and the Paris Climate Accord is a good thing.  That no longer watching former Mexico presidents poke fun at Trump is a good thing.  They fucked with him and he fucked their asses.  They don't joke anymore, do they?  A new NAFTA agreement shut both Canada and Mexico up.
> 
> Who said anything about loving corporate socialism?  Did you look and see how much pork Pelosi put in the first wave of "welfare" that went out?


As Make-A-Play posted earlier, facts please--not rhetoric. 

You do realize that the US hasn't _really _withdrawn from the Paris Climate Treaty right?  We gave notice but can't officially withdraw until November 4, 2020 which is one day after the Presidential election.

_In accordance with Article 28 of the Paris Agreement, a country cannot give notice of withdrawal from the agreement before three years of its start date in the relevant country, which was on November 4, 2016 in the case of the United States. On November 4, 2019, the administration gave a formal notice of intention to withdraw, which takes 12 months to take effect. So, the earliest possible effective withdrawal date by the United States cannot be before November 4, 2020, four years after the Agreement came into effect in the United States and one day after the 2020 U.S. presidential election. _


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 23, 2020)

Imtired said:


> As Make-A-Play posted earlier, facts please--not rhetoric.
> 
> You do realize that the US hasn't _really _withdrawn from the Paris Climate Treaty right?  We gave notice but can't officially withdraw until November 4, 2020 which is one day after the Presidential election.
> 
> _In accordance with Article 28 of the Paris Agreement, a country cannot give notice of withdrawal from the agreement before three years of its start date in the relevant country, which was on November 4, 2016 in the case of the United States. On November 4, 2019, the administration gave a formal notice of intention to withdraw, which takes 12 months to take effect. So, the earliest possible effective withdrawal date by the United States cannot be before November 4, 2020, four years after the Agreement came into effect in the United States and one day after the 2020 U.S. presidential election. _


You DO realize Trump _really _said we'll no longer be everyone's bitch with a checkbook, right?  You DO realize we're _really _trillions in debt, as a nation, and you fucking liberals STILL whined when Trump said "done" until the biggest offenders play, right?  That we will no longer be responsible for 20-25% of the money going to the WHO, right? 

You see, liberals like you cry when he cuts spending and then cry when he spends.  It's fucking unbelievable.  And you wonder why people respect Trump MORE than the democrat party.  Why?  Can you NOT see it?  Are you _really _so jaded and hypocritical that you're incapable of looking in the mirror? 

Those _really _are the facts and not rhetoric.  I know you libtards think your opinions are facts... but you're _really _inaccurate about that.


----------



## messy (Apr 24, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> You DO realize Trump _really _said we'll no longer be everyone's bitch with a checkbook, right?  You DO realize we're _really _trillions in debt, as a nation, and you fucking liberals STILL whined when Trump said "done" until the biggest offenders play, right?  That we will no longer be responsible for 20-25% of the money going to the WHO, right?
> 
> You see, liberals like you cry when he cuts spending and then cry when he spends.  It's fucking unbelievable.  And you wonder why people respect Trump MORE than the democrat party.  Why?  Can you NOT see it?  Are you _really _so jaded and hypocritical that you're incapable of looking in the mirror?
> 
> Those _really _are the facts and not rhetoric.  I know you libtards think your opinions are facts... but you're _really _inaccurate about that.


Oh craaanky boy! Remember, don't read the polls take some disinfectant and sunlight and maybe you'll feel better. And don't look at the debt increase under Trump, ok? Have a great day working...I know I will.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 24, 2020)

messy said:


> Oh craaanky boy! Remember, don't read the polls take some disinfectant and sunlight and maybe you'll feel better. And don't look at the debt increase under Trump, ok? Have a great day working...I know I will.


I knew you'd be up early and deflecting.  Go sit back down in the corner... the men are talking right now.


----------



## Imtired (Apr 24, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> You DO realize Trump _really _said we'll no longer be everyone's bitch with a checkbook, right?  You DO realize we're _really _trillions in debt, as a nation, and you fucking liberals STILL whined when Trump said "done" until the biggest offenders play, right?  That we will no longer be responsible for 20-25% of the money going to the WHO, right?
> 
> You see, liberals like you cry when he cuts spending and then cry when he spends.  It's fucking unbelievable.  And you wonder why people respect Trump MORE than the democrat party.  Why?  Can you NOT see it?  Are you _really _so jaded and hypocritical that you're incapable of looking in the mirror?
> 
> Those _really _are the facts and not rhetoric.  I know you libtards think your opinions are facts... but you're _really _inaccurate about that.


No sweetie, those aren't facts.  I find it ironic that you ranted out your opinions as facts, then wrote "I know you libtards think your opinions are facts..."  LOL!!!


----------



## Imtired (Apr 24, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I knew you'd be up early and deflecting.  Go sit back down in the corner... the men are talking right now.


OMG, you thought that was clever didn't you?   Poor thing.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 24, 2020)

Imtired said:


> No sweetie, those aren't facts.  I find it ironic that you ranted out your opinions as facts, then wrote "I know you libtards think your opinions are facts..."  LOL!!!





Imtired said:


> OMG, you thought that was clever didn't you?   Poor thing.


Hilarious! The playbook is wide open for all to see, but outted thinks he's being sly. LMAO! 

Accuse others of that of which you, yourself are guilty. Roy Cohn 101.


----------



## nononono (Apr 24, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Hilarious! The playbook is wide open for all to see, but outted thinks he's being sly. LMAO!
> 
> Accuse others of that of which you, yourself are guilty. Roy Cohn 101.



*The Democratic Playbook .....and YOU do not deviate one bit.*


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 24, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Hilarious! The playbook is wide open for all to see, but outted thinks he's being sly. LMAO!
> 
> Accuse others of that of which you, yourself are guilty. Roy Cohn 101.


Nobody needs to worry about a playbook being left open.  Apparently you libtards can't read.  *SEE:  2016*


----------



## nononono (Apr 24, 2020)

*Ain't that sweet.......*

*The Poster " MakeAPlay " sent this to my inbox....


Conversations*


            [IMG alt="MakeAPlay"]https://www.socalsoccer.com/data/avatars/s/0/111.jpg?1518550844[/IMG]          

Try me you bitch 
                        With:                         

 
MakeAPlay
nononono
 
 
    Yesterday at 2:39 PM     


*The " TRUTH " really hurts Liberals .....               *


----------



## Imtired (Apr 24, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Nobody needs to worry about a playbook being left open.  Apparently you libtards can't read.  *SEE:  2016*


You really like using that term libtards, almost as if you think you’re being clever.  Just out of curiousity, are you laboring under some sort of delusion that your copious use of the term “libtards” is effective?

“Insults are the last resort of an insecure people with a crumbling position trying to appear confident.”


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 24, 2020)

Imtired said:


> You really like using that term libtards, almost as if you think you’re being clever.  Just out of curiousity, are you laboring under some sort of delusion that your copious use of the term “libtards” is effective?
> 
> “Insults are the last resort of an insecure people with a crumbling position trying to appear confident.”


Would you prefer "demotards" for awhile?  That's an easy edit in the playbook.  It's kind of like you clowns referring to the President as tRUMP or Drumpf.  But that would be hypocritical of you, wouldn't it?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 24, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Would you prefer "demotards" for awhile?  That's an easy edit in the playbook.  It's kind of like you clowns referring to the President as tRUMP or Drumpf.  But that would be hypocritical of you, wouldn't it?


Must be horrible believing that all the scientist, doctors, news media, scholars, intelligence agents and economist have been deceiving you all this time, but trump the reality tv guy with decades of fraud and exhaustively documented lying is your beacon of honesty.


----------



## Imtired (Apr 24, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Would you prefer "demotards" for awhile?  That's an easy edit in the playbook.  It's kind of like you clowns referring to the President as tRUMP or Drumpf.  But that would be hypocritical of you, wouldn't it?


Demotards, another witty rejoinder  (do you also laugh at fart jokes?) I don’t refer to Trump as anything other than Trump.  His name alone, exactly as it is, is damming enough.  No amplification required.  

But to your point, when others use the term “tRUMP” or “Drumpf”, do you find that particularly effective?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 24, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Must be horrible believing that all the scientist, doctors, news media, scholars, intelligence agents and economist have been deceiving you all this time, but trump the reality tv guy with decades of fraud and exhaustively documented lying is your beacon of honesty.


Scientists?  Like whom... your autistic 16-year old Greta?  HOW DARE YOU!  And your fucking media of CNN and MSNBC is no better than FOX or anyone else.  Scholars and scientists don't agree, Husky, and I can find a scientist to disagree with every scientist you bring.  If it's intelligence you want, shall we talk about the FBI quote of "Trump will never be President"?  Which economists?  I've yet to hear one tell me that "free everything" is a really good way to go.  Have you?  You fucking losers are embarrassing.  

Don't talk to me about fraud.  Fucking Biden and Clinton are both scum of the earth.  Put your high and mighty flag back in the closet.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 24, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Demotards, another witty rejoinder  (do you also laugh at fart jokes?) I don’t refer to Trump as anything other than Trump.  His name alone, exactly as it is, is damming enough.  No amplification required.
> 
> But to your point, when others use the term “tRUMP” or “Drumpf”, do you find that particularly effective?


President Trump.  2 term President Donald Trump.  I don't find anything, liberals do, to be effective.  They're jaded and butthurt over losing and it's gotten nothing but worse since the 3 white geriatrics became the leading candidates.  A once respectable party gone totally off the fucking reservation.  (no offense, Pocahontas).  And that's from a Libertarian.


----------



## Imtired (Apr 24, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> President Trump.  2 term President Donald Trump.  I don't find anything, liberals do, to be effective.  They're jaded and butthurt over losing and it's gotten nothing but worse since the 3 white geriatrics became the leading candidates.  A once respectable party gone totally off the fucking reservation.  (no offense, Pocahontas).  And that's from a Libertarian.


For someone who claims to be so uneffected by liberals you certainly spend a lot of time railing against them.   Methinks thou dost protest too much.   But, carry on!


----------



## Imtired (Apr 24, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Scientists?  Like whom... your autistic 16-year old Greta?  HOW DARE YOU!  And your fucking media of CNN and MSNBC is no better than FOX or anyone else.  Scholars and scientists don't agree, Husky, and I can find a scientist to disagree with every scientist you bring.  If it's intelligence you want, shall we talk about the FBI quote of "Trump will never be President"?  Which economists?  I've yet to hear one tell me that "free everything" is a really good way to go.  Have you?  You fucking losers are embarrassing.
> 
> Don't talk to me about fraud.  Fucking Biden and Clinton are both scum of the earth.  Put your high and mighty flag back in the closet.


Your face is turning red.  Remember to breathe.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 24, 2020)

Imtired said:


> For someone who claims to be so uneffected by liberals you certainly spend a lot of time railing against them.   Methinks thou dost protest too much.   But, carry on!


I'm only affected by libtards because I live in CA.  The good news is that Trump will win a 2nd term and there's a very good chance a bloodletting of libtards takes place in the House.  America is quickly learning that "diversity" sounds good on paper.  

Hopefully Biden doesn't figure that out until after November.  I'd love to see Kamala Harris and Stacey Adams get destroyed on the podium.


----------



## espola (Apr 24, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Scientists?  Like whom... your autistic 16-year old Greta?  HOW DARE YOU!  And your fucking media of CNN and MSNBC is no better than FOX or anyone else.  Scholars and scientists don't agree, Husky, and I can find a scientist to disagree with every scientist you bring.  If it's intelligence you want, shall we talk about the FBI quote of "Trump will never be President"?  Which economists?  I've yet to hear one tell me that "free everything" is a really good way to go.  Have you?  You fucking losers are embarrassing.
> 
> Don't talk to me about fraud.  Fucking Biden and Clinton are both scum of the earth.  Put your high and mighty flag back in the closet.


Coocoo.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 24, 2020)

espola said:


> Coocoo.


You need to log out and log back in as "Husky" on these.


----------



## messy (Apr 24, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> President Trump.  2 term President Donald Trump.  I don't find anything, liberals do, to be effective.  They're jaded and butthurt over losing and it's gotten nothing but worse since the 3 white geriatrics became the leading candidates.  A once respectable party gone totally off the fucking reservation.  (no offense, Pocahontas).  And that's from a Libertarian.


Don't worry "Outlaw" (wow, you must feel so powerful!), you'll be able to relax a bit come fall, as the nation will turn to Biden's Corona leadership team while we await the next election. People will start feeling that we have a course.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 24, 2020)

messy said:


> Don't worry "Outlaw" (wow, you must feel so powerful!), you'll be able to relax a bit come fall, as the nation will turn to Biden's Corona leadership team while we await the next election. People will start feeling that we have a course.


LMAO!  Biden's Corona team?  Biden needs a team alright... one to wipe the drool from his lip.  Maybe one to change his diaper, one to remind him what year it is and one to break the news he lost his election bid for the senate in 2020.  What a fucking clown you people propped up.  Unbelievable.  
I'll be very relaxed... wondering if you idiots learned anything the 2nd time or put another lamb up for slaughter in 2024.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 24, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Nobody needs to worry about a playbook being left open.  Apparently you libtards can't read.  *SEE:  2016*


Your playbook dummy. Stupid and anger is no way to go through life toady boy.


----------



## nononono (Apr 24, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Your playbook dummy. Stupid and anger is no way to go through life toady boy.



*You are the epitome of the " opposing " team ( Shitty Parents )  winning by only one point due to questionable*
*calls ( 2008 - 2016 ), so you feel emboldened when a center ref fields a call against you and we score.....
( 2017 - 2019 ) Now we are tied and you begin a tirade of abuse towards the center ref who has had enough
of your shit and now makes " questionable " calls in YOUR direction (  2020 - Forward ) Now we are up by
two and YOU have only six minutes ( May, June, July, Aug, Sept, Oct ) to go.....what does YOUR Coach do....?
Starts playing as filthy as they can.....( COVID-19, Filthy Pension Plan Leverage, Etc... ) Not going to work...At All.*
*YOU ARE GOING TO LOSE !*

*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 24, 2020)

nononono said:


> *You are the epitome of the " opposing " team ( Shitty Parents )  winning by only one point due to questionable*
> *calls ( 2008 - 2016 ), so you feel emboldened when a center ref fields a call against you and we score.....
> ( 2017 - 2019 ) Now we are tied and you begin a tirade of abuse towards the center ref who has had enough
> of your shit and now makes " questionable " calls in YOUR direction (  2020 - Forward ) Now we are up by
> ...


You certainly are chock full of issues and inner turmoil.


----------



## nononono (Apr 24, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You certainly are chock full of issues and inner turmoil.


*Nope....I just know your type....You are a cornered Rat..Get It ....!*


----------



## messy (Apr 24, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> LMAO!  Biden's Corona team?  Biden needs a team alright... one to wipe the drool from his lip.  Maybe one to change his diaper, one to remind him what year it is and one to break the news he lost his election bid for the senate in 2020.  What a fucking clown you people propped up.  Unbelievable.
> I'll be very relaxed... wondering if you idiots learned anything the 2nd time or put another lamb up for slaughter in 2024.


You sound awfully wound up. Anyway, watch the country turn toward his team before the election. Not much doubt at this point. But keep screaming, "Outlaw."


----------



## nononono (Apr 24, 2020)

messy said:


> You sound awfully wound up. Anyway, watch the country turn toward his team before the election. Not much doubt at this point. But keep screaming, "Outlaw."



*You appear to be in a different " Time String " ......
Mine shows him in Hospice Care in 3 -5 months....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 24, 2020)

I 


Hüsker Dü said:


> Your playbook dummy. Stupid and anger is no way to go through life toady boy.


I don’t  think anger is the word you are looking for, genius.
Where is the fucking Editor?


----------



## Imtired (Apr 24, 2020)

Too funny...   


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1253485740912189443


----------



## nononono (Apr 25, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Too funny...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1253485740912189443



*Ridiculous*...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 25, 2020)

‘I Want The Same Equal Treatment’: Biden Accuser Tara Reade Tears Into Media, Women’s Groups, Democratic Politicians
					

Legacy media, women's groups, and Democratic politicians that defended Christine Ford keep silent on accusations of sexual assault against Joe Biden.




					dailycaller.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 25, 2020)

messy said:


> You sound awfully wound up. Anyway, watch the country turn toward his team before the election. Not much doubt at this point. But keep screaming, "Outlaw."


Oh, the ENTIRE country will turn toward his team to watch the shit show.  Not much doubt at any point.  We'll all need a good laugh by then.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 25, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Too funny...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1253485740912189443


What does it feel like to be the only woman stupid enough to post here day in and out?
Sincerely, most women are smarter than these people.
(including me people)


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 25, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> What does it feel like to be the only woman stupid enough to post here day in and out?
> Sincerely, most women are smarter than these people.
> (including me people)


 What about Husker?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 25, 2020)

Biden almost has to pick a black woman, the whore Harris or this fucking delusional loser.








						Stacey Abrams, Vying For VP Slot, Cites ‘Successful’ Campaign History | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com


----------



## Imtired (Apr 25, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> What does it feel like to be the only woman stupid enough to post here day in and out?
> Sincerely, most women are smarter than these people.
> (including me people)


LOL, I guess the only thing dumber would be to actually keep track!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 26, 2020)

Huh?

Live TV

*Joe Biden reacts to Kavanaugh allegation, reviving memories of Anita Hill hearing*
By Arlette Saenz, CNN
Updated 11:17 PM EDT, Mon September 17, 2018






I thought she was telling the truth at the beginning," Biden said, according to the Washington Post. "I really did."
He added, speaking more generally, "For a woman to come forward in the glaring lights of focus, nationally, you've got to start off with the presumption that at least the essence of what she's talking about is real, whether or not she forgets facts, whether or not it's been made worse or better over time. But nobody fails to understand that this is like jumping into a cauldron."


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 26, 2020)

Imtired said:


> LOL, I guess the only thing dumber would be to actually keep track!


I'll be posting a spread sheet when more information is available.
Thank you for being so obvious, it helps with compiling the data.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 26, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What about Husker?


I only count biological females.
Hunker-doo "identifies" as something with a buh-gyna.


----------



## Imtired (Apr 26, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I'll be posting a spread sheet when more information is available.
> Thank you for being so obvious, it helps with compiling the data.


You're not very good at this...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 26, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What about Husker?


You weak little boys always tell us what and who you gets under your skin. Worry about yourself and quit obsessing.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 26, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I only count biological females.
> Hunker-doo "identifies" as something with a buh-gyna.


Like his mom-E.


----------



## nononono (Apr 26, 2020)

Imtired said:


> LOL, I guess the only thing dumber would be to actually keep track!



*You have a " Red " spot in the middle of your back where your CCP handlers
poke you every am.....*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 26, 2020)

Imtired said:


> You're not very good at this...


Do these pants make me look fat?


----------



## messy (Apr 26, 2020)

Imtired said:


> You're not very good at this...


Zen Master at it again. Takes about 12 words to embarrass the fathead Ricky.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 26, 2020)

messy said:


> Zen Master at it again. Takes about 12 words to embarrass the fathead Ricky.


I often wonder if these buffoons realize what they look like from out here.


----------



## Imtired (Apr 26, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I often wonder if these buffoons realize what they look like from out here.


Obviously not, lol


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 26, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Biden almost has to pick a black woman, the whore Harris or this fucking delusional loser.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let's hope so.  The only thing better than a Biden debate is a Biden/Adams debate.  I'll need to be drunk BEFORE they start.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 26, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You weak little boys always tell us what and who you gets under your skin. Worry about yourself and quit obsessing.


Bless your little heart, you brainless buffoon...
You been "obsessing" since Hillary lost the 2016 election.


----------



## Imtired (Apr 26, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Do these pants make me look fat?


Yes.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 27, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Bless your little heart, you brainless buffoon...
> You been "obsessing" since Hillary lost the 2016 election.


Do you believe trump?


----------



## messy (Apr 27, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Bless your little heart, you brainless buffoon...
> You been "obsessing" since Hillary lost the 2016 election.


I think Trump people's favorite words are "Hillary" and "2016."


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 27, 2020)

messy said:


> I think Trump people's favorite words are "Hillary" and "2016."


They are.  I'm going to miss them once "Biden" and "2020" take their place... but equally satisfying.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 27, 2020)

BREAKING NEWS! . . . from Fox news

A new national survey is the latest to indicate Democratic challenger Joe Biden leading President Trump in the White House race.

The former vice president and presumptive Democratic nominee tops the GOP incumbent 44-38 percent in a new USA TODAY/Suffolk University Poll, with 8 percent backing a third-party candidate and 9 percent undecided. Without a third-party candidate, the national survey shows Biden topping Trump 50-40 percent.









						6 months out, Biden tops Trump in latest national poll
					

A new national survey is the latest to indicate Democratic challenger Joe Biden leading President Trump in the White House race.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## nononono (Apr 27, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> BREAKING NEWS! . . . from Fox news
> 
> A new national survey is the latest to indicate Democratic challenger Joe Biden leading President Trump in the White House race.
> 
> ...


*What's up ....petrified China troll .....you thru with your daily reach around on Calif's Top Puppet...*
*Now you're going to work on the demented old man who has to have his wife speak for him....
You must get a monthly stipend for selling out the United States thru your support for China....
Just remember ....it's AMERICA'S future your trying to sell to the CCP....ya petrified China Troll...!*


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 27, 2020)

BREAKING NEWS! . . . from Fox news

A new national survey is the latest to indicate [URL='https://www.foxnews.com/category/person/joe-biden' said:
			
		

> Democratic challenger Joe Biden [/URL]leading President Trump in the White House race.
> 
> The former vice president and presumptive Democratic nominee tops the GOP incumbent 44-38 percent in a new USA TODAY/Suffolk University Poll, with 8 percent backing a third-party candidate and 9 percent undecided. Without a third-party candidate, the national survey shows Biden topping Trump 50-40 percent.


LMAO!  Joe had better stay hidden in the basement.  The waitress and his own hypocrisy are about to come calling.









						AOC Calls Out Hypocritical Response to Biden Sexual Assault Allegation: ‘Believe Women…Until It Inconveniences Us’ | National Review
					

“if we again want to have integrity, you can’t say both believe women, support all of this, until it inconveniences you” Ocasio-Cortez said.




					www.nationalreview.com
				






			https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/joe-biden-when-a-woman-alleges-sexual-assault-presume-she-is-telling-the-truth/2018/09/17/7718c532-badd-11e8-a8aa-860695e7f3fc_story.html


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 28, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> LMAO!  Joe had better stay hidden in the basement.  The waitress and his own hypocrisy are about to come calling.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you excited? So excited you cite AOC.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 28, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> BREAKING NEWS! . . . from Fox news
> 
> A new national survey is the latest to indicate Democratic challenger Joe Biden leading President Trump in the White House race.
> 
> ...











						DNC Chair Tom Perez Said Candidates Who Committed Sexual Misconduct ‘Should Step Aside.’ Now Joe Biden Is Facing A Sexual Assault Accusation
					

Democratic National Committee Chairman Tom Perez said that any candidate or elected official "who has engaged in sexual misconduct" should "step aside."




					dailycaller.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 28, 2020)

Joe Biden: We Need More ‘Economic Intercourse Around The World’ | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 28, 2020)

Republican strategists are increasingly worried that President Trump’s poor approval numbers will drag down the entire party this fall.



			https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/2020/04/27/republicans-have-run-campaign-that-trump-wont/


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 28, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Republican strategists are increasingly worried that President Trump’s poor approval numbers will drag down the entire party this fall.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/2020/04/27/republicans-have-run-campaign-that-trump-wont/


Well, if the drunken, ice cream queen is satisfied with Joe's denial, I guess that should be good enough.  Apparently we don't need to form an investigative committee and attempt to ruin his life like we did with Kavanaugh and the phantom victim.  What a gutsy move to endorse the only candidate remaining.  Her and Obama really do remind us of what great leadership looks like.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 28, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Are you excited? So excited you cite AOC.


Well, you had to know it was coming when the DNC pushed Bernie onto the ground and leapfrogged his little Hispanic waitress in favor of a half black women that fucked her married boss and a gap toothed yeti who still thinks she's governor of Georgia.  That's taking diversity to a new level, Husky. Alex is going to bring Dementia Joe down at this rate.  Wouldn't surprise me if AOC endorses President Trump.


----------



## messy (Apr 28, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> They are.  I'm going to miss them once "Biden" and "2020" take their place... but equally satisfying.


That's so weird. Stop and think why the Dems never gave a damn about discussing McCain or Romney after those elections. You seem to have a serious inferiority complex...as would I, if I were you.


----------



## nononono (Apr 28, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Republican strategists are increasingly worried that President Trump’s poor approval numbers will drag down the entire party this fall.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/2020/04/27/republicans-have-run-campaign-that-trump-wont/



*REAL Fake News......Go feed the pigeons.*


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 28, 2020)

Man!  This HAS to be a relief for the libtards.  Not really a surprise, though, since Hillary probably hasn't been sexually assaulted since Bill's first term.









						Hillary Clinton Endorses Joe Biden At Virtual Town Hall Event — Update
					

UPDATE, 12:17 PM PT: Hillary Clinton endorsed Joe Biden for president in a virtual hall on Tuesday, saying telling viewers, "Think of what it would mean if we had a real president, not just somebody who plays one on TV." "Just think of what a difference it would make right now, if we had a […]




					news.yahoo.com


----------



## messy (Apr 28, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Well, if the drunken, ice cream queen is satisfied with Joe's denial, I guess that should be good enough.  Apparently we don't need to form an investigative committee and attempt to ruin his life like we did with Kavanaugh and the phantom victim.  What a gutsy move to endorse the only candidate remaining.  Her and Obama really do remind us of what great leadership looks like.


Obama was the president for two terms and she is the third most powerful politician in the country.

Our current president is doing a fine job managing us through this crisis, though, isn't he? I know we have handled the virus well and the American people have confidence in his steady leadership.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 28, 2020)

messy said:


> Obama was the president for two terms and she is the third most powerful politician in the country.
> 
> Our current president is doing a fine job managing us through this crisis, though, isn't he? I know we have handled the virus well and the American people have confidence in his steady leadership.


The position she occupies is powerful.  Her performance is a disaster.  You liberals are incapable of seeing your own faults because you know, as does the libtard media, that if you don't bash Trump 24/7, including blaming him for the virus and ignoring charges against Biden, Trump will easily win a 2nd term.  Nobody is fooled by this.  When Trump wins again and is sipping champagne, you fools will be shaking your heads and wondering how it could have happened again.  We told you... you refused to listen.

Jimmy Connors said he hated losing more than he loved winning.  That's kind of the libtard party mantra, isn't it?  America hates the democrats more than they love Trump.


----------



## messy (Apr 28, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> The position she occupies is powerful.  Her performance is a disaster.  You liberals are incapable of seeing your own faults because you know, as does the libtard media, that if you don't bash Trump 24/7, including blaming him for the virus and ignoring charges against Biden, Trump will easily win a 2nd term.  Nobody is fooled by this.  When Trump wins again and is sipping champagne, you fools will be shaking your heads and wondering how it could have happened again.  We told you... you refused to listen.
> 
> Jimmy Connors said he hated losing more than he loved winning.  That's kind of the libtard party mantra, isn't it?  America hates the democrats more than they love Trump.


Keep saying it until you believe it, "Outlaw." Is that your cowboy name, cowboy.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 28, 2020)

messy said:


> Keep saying it until you believe it, "Outlaw." Is that your cowboy name, cowboy.


*de·flec·tion*
/dəˈflekSH(ə)n/

_noun:_

_the action or process of deflecting or being deflected.
"the deflection of the light beam"_


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 29, 2020)

Joe Biden Lives up to 'Sleepy Joe' Moniker, Appears to Fall Asleep While Hillary Is Endorsing Him
					

Life imitates parody.




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 29, 2020)

Real life walking, talking cunt.


BREITBART

CORONAVIRUS
BIDEN SEX ASSAULT SCANDAL
HILLARY CLINTON
HOUSE RETURN OFF
MAKE CHINA PAY
CHEAT-BY-MAIL

*Unvetted: Michelle Obama Hosted Former Terrorist Bill Ayers*





Jack Taylor/Getty Images
AARON KLEIN28 Apr 2020358
7:50
When she was an associate dean at the University of Chicago, Michelle Obama organized a panel discussion featuring her husband, then a state senator, as well as Bill Ayers, the infamous former leader of the Weather Underground anti-American domestic terrorist group.
The detail was documented by this reporter in 2008 and may be among the material that becomes newly relevant amid speculation the former first lady could be picked as Joe Biden’s running mate.


Such a move could set off renewed scrutiny of Michelle Obama’s past radical associations.  Her husband’s past radical ties became hot button issues during the 2008 presidential election while Michelle’s similar connections remain largely unexplored.
One such association runs through Ayers, who maintained a longtime close relationship with Barack Obama until the politician publicly denounced Ayers when the problematic association became a theme during the 2008 race.
While Ayers’s ties to Obama fueled election fodder, the connections between his wife and the domestic terrorist have largely not been vetted.


----------



## nononono (Apr 29, 2020)

*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS = DEEP STATE = 3 COUP ATTEMPTS*
*
*
*THE SHITS RUNNING DOWN HILL VERY FAST....!*


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 30, 2020)

Uh oh... more unsettling news for you libtards.  The Chicks with Dicks are back at it!









						Class action suit aims to free all transgender ICE detainees
					

As hundreds of coronavirus cases are reported at U.S. immigration facilities, the suit calls for the release of dozens of trans migrants from what it calls ICE “death traps.”




					www.nbcnews.com


----------



## Imtired (Apr 30, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> The position she occupies is powerful.  Her performance is a disaster.  You liberals are incapable of seeing your own faults because you know, as does the libtard media, that if you don't bash Trump 24/7, including blaming him for the virus and ignoring charges against Biden, Trump will easily win a 2nd term.  Nobody is fooled by this.  When Trump wins again and is sipping champagne, you fools will be shaking your heads and wondering how it could have happened again.  We told you... you refused to listen.
> 
> Jimmy Connors said he hated losing more than he loved winning.  That's kind of the libtard party mantra, isn't it?  America hates the democrats more than they love Trump.


*Psychological projection* is a defense mechanism people subconsciously employ in order to cope with difficult feelings or emotions. *Psychological projection* involves projecting undesirable feelings or emotions onto someone else, rather than admitting to or dealing with the unwanted feelings.Nov 15, 2017


----------



## Imtired (Apr 30, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Real life walking, talking cunt.
> 
> 
> BREITBART
> ...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 30, 2020)

Imtired said:


> View attachment 7003View attachment 7004


Putin on top of t that's about right.


----------



## Imtired (Apr 30, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Putin on top of t that's about right.


LOL, I didn't even notice that.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 30, 2020)

Imtired said:


> *Psychological projection* is a defense mechanism people subconsciously employ in order to cope with difficult feelings or emotions. *Psychological projection* involves projecting undesirable feelings or emotions onto someone else, rather than admitting to or dealing with the unwanted feelings.Nov 15, 2017


Can you send me a reminder on that when Trump wins a 2nd term in November and Biden is busy trying to avoid more sexual assault allegations?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 30, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Putin on top of t that's about right.


Another one of your gay fantasies?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 30, 2020)

Imtired said:


> LOL, I didn't even notice that.


There's a bunch of shit you don't notice.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 30, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Another one of your gay fantasies?


Of course that's what you would think, weirdo. Putin is listed above trump as in he is more admired.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 30, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Can you send me a reminder on that when Trump wins a 2nd term in November and Biden is busy trying to avoid more sexual assault allegations?


Or Biden wins and trump starts the long legal battle awaiting him in the SDNY.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 30, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Or Biden wins and trump starts the long legal battle awaiting him in the SDNY.


Biden thinks he's running for the senate.  When he's done shoving his fingers inside young women, maybe you should let him know it's actually the White House job he wants.  He can relax now that, even though he's been the ONLY candidate for weeks, all the big endorsements are coming in.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 30, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Biden thinks he's running for the senate.  When he's done shoving his fingers inside young women, maybe you should let him know it's actually the White House job he wants.  He can relax now that, even though he's been the ONLY candidate for weeks, all the big endorsements are coming in.
> 
> View attachment 7005


Were you as concerned about the 20 something sexual assault allegations against trump in 2016?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 30, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Were you as concerned about the 20 something sexual assault allegations against trump in 2016?


Sure.  About as concerned as you were ruining Kavanaugh's career over a frumpy liberal that couldn't remember anything but a republican judges name.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 30, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Sure.  About as concerned as you were ruining Kavanaugh's career over a frumpy liberal that couldn't remember anything but a republican judges name.


So not at all.


----------



## espola (Apr 30, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Sure.  About as concerned as you were ruining Kavanaugh's career over a frumpy liberal that couldn't remember anything but a republican judges name.


Kavanaugh could have responded with something like "So what? It was a long time ago and I was a drunken teenager." and still have been confirmed.

I would have been willing to cut him some slack for those reasons, but in his response he wailed like a 5-year-old caught with chocolate smears on his face - "Mommy I never touched the cookie jar."  In my view, he failed the job interview.


----------



## Imtired (Apr 30, 2020)

espola said:


> Kavanaugh could have responded with something like "So what? It was a long time ago and I was a drunken teenager." and still have been confirmed.
> 
> I would have been willing to cut him some slack for those reasons, but in his response he wailed like a 5-year-old caught with chocolate smears on his face - "Mommy I never touched the cookie jar."  In my view, he failed the job interview.


Matt Damon’s impression of Kavanaugh is one of my favorite SNL skits.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 30, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Matt Damon’s impression of Kavanaugh is one of my favorite SNL skits.


"I like beer"


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 30, 2020)

espola said:


> Kavanaugh could have responded with something like "So what? It was a long time ago and I was a drunken teenager." and still have been confirmed.
> 
> I would have been willing to cut him some slack for those reasons, but in his response he wailed like a 5-year-old caught with chocolate smears on his face - "Mommy I never touched the cookie jar."  In my view, he failed the job interview.


"I don't remember where... or when... or what... who was there... how I got there... how I got home... I just know something happened."


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 30, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Matt Damon’s impression of Kavanaugh is one of my favorite SNL skits.


He's not the wife beating child abuser you libtards normally adore, like Alec Baldwin, but he's definitely a Biden guy when it comes to sexual assault.









						Matt Damon draws backlash for comments on sexual harassment and assault
					

Damon tried to categorize forms of sexual misconduct in "Popcorn" interview.




					abcnews.go.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Apr 30, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "I like beer"


I wonder if he was talking about Kavanaugh or his best friend from childhood that lost his kids and has been in and out of rehab multiple times.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 30, 2020)

Imtired said:


> *Psychological projection* is a defense mechanism people subconsciously employ in order to cope with difficult feelings or emotions. *Psychological projection* involves projecting undesirable feelings or emotions onto someone else, rather than admitting to or dealing with the unwanted feelings.Nov 15, 2017


I hope you people are better at projecting presidential races than the last sure thing land slide in 2016.
You guys let Trump beat you and the best you could come up with is Old crazy senile joe?
What ever gave you the idea you were smart?
Must have been your parents propping your fragile egos up.
Sad.
Which one are you?


----------



## messy (Apr 30, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I wonder if he was talking about Kavanaugh or his best friend from childhood that lost his kids and has been in and out of rehab multiple times.


I love your inside stuff, "Outlaw." You're like TMZ.


----------



## messy (Apr 30, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I hope you people are better at projecting presidential races than the last sure thing land slide in 2016.
> You guys let Trump beat you and the best you could come up with is Old crazy senile joe?
> What ever gave you the idea you were smart?
> Must have been your parents propping your fragile egos up.
> ...


Who are you concerned for, exactly?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 30, 2020)

espola said:


> Kavanaugh could have responded with something like "So what? It was a long time ago and I was a drunken teenager." and still have been confirmed.
> 
> I would have been willing to cut him some slack for those reasons, but in his response he wailed like a 5-year-old caught with chocolate smears on his face - "Mommy I never touched the cookie jar."  In my view, he failed the job interview.


It’s a good thing your view doesn’t fucking matter.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 30, 2020)

messy said:


> Who are you concerned for, exactly?


Concerned?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 30, 2020)

You people are really in heap big trouble if this bitch is running things on your side.








						VIDEO: Nancy Pelosi snaps at reporter when confronted about sexual assault accusations against Joe Biden
					

'I don't need a lecture or a speech'




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## Imtired (Apr 30, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Concerned?


Because you keep obsessively posting over and over and over about how Trump will cream Biden.  If you’re that confident about it why do you have to keep digging up article after article to “prove” your point?  It gives the illusion you are trying to convince yourself that what you are saying is true.  

No one knows who will win until the election.  And, quite frankly, my concerns are with the current situation facing our country not an election that is months  away.  

Trump accused China of manufacturing the virus in order to hurt his election chances.  WTF?  That’s some serious mental delusion going on.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 1, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Because you keep obsessively posting over and over and over about how Trump will cream Biden.  If you’re that confident about it why do you have to keep digging up article after article to “prove” your point?  It gives the illusion you are trying to convince yourself that what you are saying is true.
> 
> No one knows who will win until the election.  And, quite frankly, my concerns are with the current situation facing our country not an election that is months  away.
> 
> Trump accused China of manufacturing the virus in order to hurt his election chances.  WTF?  That’s some serious mental delusion going on.


That’s what I do.
Fake News on your latter point.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 1, 2020)

messy said:


> I love your inside stuff, "Outlaw." You're like TMZ.


CNN... TMZ... same thing, libtard.









						Ben Affleck opens up about battle with alcohol addiction
					

Ben Affleck posted an Instagram statement Thursday in which he revealed that he recently completed a 40-day stay at a treatment center and continues his outpatient care for alcohol addiction.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 1, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> CNN... TMZ... same thing, libtard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ben is a shitty actor.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 1, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Because you keep obsessively posting over and over and over about how Trump will cream Biden.  If you’re that confident about it why do you have to keep digging up article after article to “prove” your point?  It gives the illusion you are trying to convince yourself that what you are saying is true.
> 
> No one knows who will win until the election.  And, quite frankly, my concerns are with the current situation facing our country not an election that is months  away.
> 
> Trump accused China of manufacturing the virus in order to hurt his election chances.  WTF?  That’s some serious mental delusion going on.


Maybe a wager is in line?


----------



## Imtired (May 1, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Biden thinks he's running for the senate.  When he's done shoving his fingers inside young women, maybe you should let him know it's actually the White House job he wants.  He can relax now that, even though he's been the ONLY candidate for weeks, all the big endorsements are coming in.
> 
> View attachment 7005


Interesting research into Tara Reade.  Apparently she has accused many of abuse towards her, including her father, an ex-husband, a woman, and now Biden.  Also set up several questionable ”gofundme“ throughout the years.  Lastly, was accused of stealing from a non-profit she worked for.  





__





						Scammer's Nightmare
					

Scammer's Nightmare will focus on exposing con artists, bigots, racists and others who do harm online and in real life. Anyone wishing to contact us with information can do so through the Blog Contact Form.




					ascammersnightmareisjustice.blogspot.com
				




https://www.usatoday.com/story/opinion/2020/04/29/joe-biden-sexual-assault-allegation-tara-reade-column/3046962001/









						Biden Accuser, Tara Reade, Allegedly Stole from a Non-Profit Organization
					

Exclusive interview with the owner of a Watsonville, California-based non-profit horse rescue exposes allegations of theft and deceit on…




					medium.com
				




I have no problem with an investigation where everyone has to go on record under oath.  I have a feeling Tara Reade won’t want to do that.  Interesting that she claims she can’t remember the date that this happened, especially since she claims she filed an official complaint.  If she filed a complaint she would have to give the date the incident happened.  There is no record of the complaint, which conspiracy theorists will claim is due to the complaint being destroyed to protect Biden, but Tara would have been given a copy of the complaint—which she can’t find either.  Hmmmm...I’d certainly keep something like that under lock and key.  Hard for an accused to disprove a claim with no date.  Convenient.

Before you start with your “but Kavanaugh” excuse, Kavanaugh’s accuser, Christine Blakey Ford, had to go on national TV and testify under oath.


----------



## Imtired (May 1, 2020)

messy said:


> I love your inside stuff, "Outlaw." You're like TMZ.


LOL, I know right?  I mention Matt Damon’s portrayal of Kavanaugh as a funny skit which somehow leads Outlaw to talk about Ben Affleck‘s struggle with alcohol as a rebuttal?  The twisted logic.   Also, Ben Affleck is an actor.  Kavanaugh was up for the highest court in the country.  Not exactly the same (except in Outlaw’s mind).


----------



## nononono (May 1, 2020)

Imtired said:


> LOL, I know right?  I mention Matt Damon’s portrayal of Kavanaugh as a funny skit which somehow leads Outlaw to talk about Ben Affleck‘s struggle with alcohol as a rebuttal?  The twisted logic.   Also, Ben Affleck is an actor.  Kavanaugh was up for the highest court in the country.  Not exactly the same (except in Outlaw’s mind).


*Hey...you ready " Imatiredidiot "....*
*
Below is a projection of my " FACT FINDING " regarding the party YOU support...*



*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 1, 2020)

Imtired said:


> LOL, I know right?  I mention Matt Damon’s portrayal of Kavanaugh as a funny skit which somehow leads Outlaw to talk about Ben Affleck‘s struggle with alcohol as a rebuttal?  The twisted logic.   Also, Ben Affleck is an actor.  Kavanaugh was up for the highest court in the country.  Not exactly the same (except in Outlaw’s mind).


Your posts might be more tired than you.  The portrayal wasn't funny because it suggested Kavanaugh had a drinking problem.  Um... everyone I know drank beer in college.  If Matt wants to make fun of people that drink, his lifelong best friend probably appreciates it.  But I don't expect you do badmouth other libtards.  You probably love Alec Baldwin's impersonation, too.  Nevermind that he beat his former wife and verbally abuses his daughter.  You have the same political positions... so it's okay.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 1, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Interesting research into Tara Reade.  Apparently she has accused many of abuse towards her, including her father, an ex-husband, a woman, and now Biden.  Also set up several questionable ”gofundme“ throughout the years.  Lastly, was accused of stealing from a non-profit she worked for.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah... Ballsy Ford went under oath in her Mr. Peabody glasses and baby girl voice and testified that she couldn't remember anything.  That was ALL the evidence you libtards needed to hang him.  Biden says all women should be believed.  Well, except when HE'S accused.  But hypocrisy is the libtard way, isn't it?  You losers said Peabody's political affiliation with the Demotardic party shouldn't be a factor in her being a victim... but now you want to discredit Biden's accuser because of something she did or may have done that's totally unrelated?  HYPOCRISY!!!!!


----------



## espola (May 1, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Your posts might be more tired than you.  The portrayal wasn't funny because it suggested Kavanaugh had a drinking problem.  Um... everyone I know drank beer in college.  If Matt wants to make fun of people that drink, his lifelong best friend probably appreciates it.  But I don't expect you do badmouth other libtards.  You probably love Alec Baldwin's impersonation, too.  Nevermind that he beat his former wife and verbally abuses his daughter.  You have the same political positions... so it's okay.


"I like beer" is part of K's sworn testimony.


----------



## espola (May 1, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Yeah... Ballsy Ford went under oath in her Mr. Peabody glasses and baby girl voice and testified that she couldn't remember anything.


If that was all she said, why did K get so unhinged in his response?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 1, 2020)

espola said:


> If that was all she said, why did K get so unhinged in his response?


He, K, like all these buffoons, including king t, ooze guilt, they literally wear it on their sleeves. Although they, obviously, aren't aware of that fact.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 1, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Maybe a wager is in line?


Trump in a landslide against creepy joe.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 1, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Trump in a landslide against creepy joe.


Was 2016 a landslide win?


----------



## Imtired (May 1, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Your posts might be more tired than you.  The portrayal wasn't funny because it suggested Kavanaugh had a drinking problem.  Um... everyone I know drank beer in college.  If Matt wants to make fun of people that drink, his lifelong best friend probably appreciates it.  But I don't expect you do badmouth other libtards.  You probably love Alec Baldwin's impersonation, too.  Nevermind that he beat his former wife and verbally abuses his daughter.  You have the same political positions... so it's okay.


So basically you’re saying it wasn’t funny to YOU.    Thinned skinned much?  Who does that remind me of??  Hmmmmmm


----------



## Imtired (May 1, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Yeah... Ballsy Ford went under oath in her Mr. Peabody glasses and baby girl voice and testified that she couldn't remember anything.  That was ALL the evidence you libtards needed to hang him.  Biden says all women should be believed.  Well, except when HE'S accused.  But hypocrisy is the libtard way, isn't it?  You losers said Peabody's political affiliation with the Demotardic party shouldn't be a factor in her being a victim... but now you want to discredit Biden's accuser because of something she did or may have done that's totally unrelated?  HYPOCRISY!!!!!


No, I want Tara Reade to testify under oath like Christine Blakey Ford did.  Period.


----------



## nononono (May 1, 2020)

espola said:


> "I like beer" is part of K's sworn testimony.


*You are a " LIAR and a THIEF " is a permanent part of your forum persona...*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 1, 2020)

Imtired said:


> So basically you’re saying it wasn’t funny to YOU.    Thinned skinned much?  Who does that remind me of??  Hmmmmmm


Kindred spirits.


----------



## Imtired (May 1, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Your posts might be more tired than you.  The portrayal wasn't funny because it suggested Kavanaugh had a drinking problem.  Um... everyone I know drank beer in college.  If Matt wants to make fun of people that drink, his lifelong best friend probably appreciates it.  But I don't expect you do badmouth other libtards.  You probably love Alec Baldwin's impersonation, too.  Nevermind that he beat his former wife and verbally abuses his daughter.  You have the same political positions... so it's okay.


Btw, the “I like beer” part wasn’t even the funniest part.  It was so much more...the calendar, the whacky over-the-top swing from anger to whine, the facial expressions, “lifting weights with PJ and Squee and Donkey dong Doug.”  LOL, just watched it again.  Classic!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 1, 2020)

Imtired said:


> No, I want Tara Reade to testify under oath like Christine Blakey Ford did.  Period.


I want trump to testify under oath for everything from tax fraud to campaign finance violations (his personal attorney is doing time for the scheme they hatched together) to bank loan fraud to having his 20+ sexual assault accusers get their day in court with him there facing the fire. He would melt.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 1, 2020)

espola said:


> If that was all she said, why did K get so unhinged in his response?


Maybe because it was bullshit that he was there at all?  Maybe because it was an entirely politically motivated hit job?  Maybe because every guy that grabbed a tit at a fraternity party, in the 80's, shouldn't have his entire career destroyed?  Fuck... you tell me.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 1, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Btw, the “I like beer” part wasn’t even the funniest part.  It was so much more...the calendar, the whacky over-the-top swing from anger to whine, the facial expressions, “lifting weights with PJ and Squee and Donkey dong Doug.”  LOL, just watched it again.  Classic!


"I like beer" was simply a bumper sticker type catch phrase. The simplistic kinda thing trump supporters can understand and latch onto, like outlaw did.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 1, 2020)

Imtired said:


> So basically you’re saying it wasn’t funny to YOU.    Thinned skinned much?  Who does that remind me of??  Hmmmmmm


I don't watch SNL.  For starters, I have a life and don't watch television on a Saturday night.  Second, SNL hasn't been funny for years.  It's nothing more than political hit pieces on Trump.  It possesses the same creativity as Colbert and Kimmel.  None.  The good news for you is that you get 4 more years of shoving your hand in your pants while watching Matt Damon and Alec Baldwin at their best.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 1, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Maybe because it was bullshit that he was there at all?  Maybe because it was an entirely politically motivated hit job?  Maybe because every guy that grabbed a tit at a fraternity party, in the 80's, shouldn't have his entire career destroyed?  Fuck... you tell me.


Cuz you know he probably did it and could care less as long as he stays loyal, right?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 1, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I don't watch SNL.  For starters, I have a life and don't watch television on a Saturday night.  Second, SNL hasn't been funny for years.  It's nothing more than political hit pieces on Trump.  It possesses the same creativity as Colbert and Kimmel.  None.  The good news for you is that you get 4 more years of shoving your hand in your pants while watching Matt Damon and Alec Baldwin at their best.


There's your emotionally stunted, sexually repressed inner dialogue on display once again.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 1, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Cuz you know he probably did it and could care less as long as he stays loyal, right?


The phrase is "couldn't care less" and neither of us knows what he did.  Apparently baby talk Peabody doesn't know, either, but she wants to make sure Kavanaugh's career is destroyed.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 1, 2020)

Imtired said:


> No, I want Tara Reade to testify under oath like Christine Blakey Ford did.  Period.


I agree.  Let's form a committee and put the hearings on television everyday, too.  And when she's done, let's get 2 Fingers Biden up there next and watch that stupid fuck stumble and bumble for 2 weeks.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 1, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I want trump to testify under oath for everything from tax fraud to campaign finance violations (his personal attorney is doing time for the scheme they hatched together) to bank loan fraud to having his 20+ sexual assault accusers get their day in court with him there facing the fire. He would melt.


Have you tried throwing yourself on the floor and screaming at the top of your lungs, Husky?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 1, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Have you tried throwing yourself on the floor and screaming at the top of your lungs?


Didn't get it I see.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 1, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Didn't get it I see.


I get it... but since it's whiny, butthurt liberal bullshit, I won't pay any attention to it.  Your fantasies of the 2016 loss never happening is one of my most cherished possessions.


----------



## messy (May 1, 2020)

Wow, po wittew Outwaw is so cwanky today. 
Can't you put on your Outlaw clothes and go running around pretending to rob trains and stuff? You need to let off some steam, son...and get laid, while you're at it. All your talk about who has sex with whom is highly indicative of some serious frustration there.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 1, 2020)

Tell me, Husky, do you think this manly bunch ever tried to squeeze a tit after a few beers in college?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 1, 2020)

messy said:


> Wow, po wittew Outwaw is so cwanky today.
> Can't you put on your Outlaw clothes and go running around pretending to rob trains and stuff? You need to let off some steam, son...and get laid, while you're at it. All your talk about who has sex with whom is highly indicative of some serious frustration there.


Hey, jock sniffer, nice of you to log out and log back in with your other profile.  I'm not the one sitting at home jerking off to Matt Damon on a Saturday Night, but you and your affection for Lionel is very charming.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 1, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Hey, jock sniffer, nice of you to log out and log back in with your other profile.  I'm not the one sitting at home jerking off to Matt Damon on a Saturday Night, but you and your affection for Lionel is very charming.


Can't help yourself can you. Your subconscious takes over every time. Must be tough always being controlled by your emotions instead of being in control of them. Like a woman and the phases of the moon.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 1, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Was 2016 a landslide win?


No, it was a landslide loss.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 1, 2020)

Imtired said:


> No, I want Tara Reade to testify under oath like Christine Blakey Ford did.  Period.


Did you believe the liberal Democrat  ford?
Do you believe the liberal Democrat Reade?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 1, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Can't help yourself can you. Your subconscious takes over every time. Must be tough always being controlled by your emotions instead of being in control of them. Like a woman and the phases of the moon.


Listen, 'tard, if "Methy" is going to take issue with my name, I'm going to humiliate the jock sniffer for his.  Well, yours, but "his" too.


----------



## Imtired (May 1, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I want trump to testify under oath for everything from tax fraud to campaign finance violations (his personal attorney is doing time for the scheme they hatched together) to bank loan fraud to having his 20+ sexual assault accusers get their day in court with him there facing the fire. He would melt.


That’s why his lawyers fought tooth and nail to prevent that.  I think that is a big reason Trump is terrified of losing, he will no longer be immune to prosecution.  My dream AG pick?  Hillary Clinton.  Oh can you imagine the collective right wing brain explosion!!!!


----------



## Imtired (May 1, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Did you believe the liberal Democrat  ford?
> Do you believe the liberal Democrat Reade?


Well, since the only person who testified so far is Christine Blakey Ford I can‘t comment on whether or not I believe Reade.  Besides, anything I say you will simply view through your ego protective lens of “Trump hater so ignore no matter what”.  I felt there was a lot of circumstantial evidence on Ford’s side, but not enough to convict were it a criminal court hearing.   I can’t comment on Reade unless she testifies.  A lot of doubts have been raised and she has been unable to provide any proof so far except what she has told others, some of whom have denied she told them anything at all, some who said she mentioned harassment but not assault, some who have changed their stories.  She need to testify, period.


----------



## Imtired (May 1, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "I like beer" was simply a bumper sticker type catch phrase. The simplistic kinda thing trump supporters can understand and latch onto, like outlaw did.


LOL, true!!


----------



## Imtired (May 1, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Maybe because it was bullshit that he was there at all?  Maybe because it was an entirely politically motivated hit job?  Maybe because every guy that grabbed a tit at a fraternity party, in the 80's, shouldn't have his entire career destroyed?  Fuck... you tell me.


So if a guy grabs your daughter’s “tit” at a frat party you are a-ok with that?  I’m not.


----------



## Nonononono (May 1, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Did you believe the liberal Democrat  ford?
> Do you believe the liberal Democrat Reade?


I’m automatically attracted to beautiful — I just start kissing them. It’s like a magnet. Just kiss. I don’t even wait. And when you’re a star, they let you do it. You can do anything. Grab ’em by the pussy. You can do anything.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 1, 2020)

espola said:


> "I like beer" is part of K's sworn testimony.


Who doesn't?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 1, 2020)

Imtired said:


> So if a guy grabs your daughter’s “tit” at a frat party you are a-ok with that?  I’m not.


I don't know why you wouldn't be.  You're planning to vote for a guy that shoved 2 fingers inside a woman he barely knew.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 1, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> I’m automatically attracted to beautiful — I just start kissing them. It’s like a magnet. Just kiss. I don’t even wait. And when you’re a star, they let you do it. You can do anything. Grab ’em by the pussy. You can do anything.


And?  Who's the bigger asshole... the 2 term President that talks about it or the 2 term President that does it... sometimes with a cigar?


----------



## Imtired (May 1, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I don't know why you wouldn't be.  You're planning to vote for a guy that shoved 2 fingers inside a woman he barely knew.


What gave you the impression I was voting for Trump?   (And you never answered the question)


----------



## Imtired (May 1, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> And?  Who's the bigger asshole... the 2 term President that talks about it or the 2 term President that does it... sometimes with a cigar?


Well, there is that whole pesky “consensual” thing.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 1, 2020)

Is this the same Peabody Ballsey Ford?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 1, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Well, there is that whole pesky “consensual” thing.


Yeah... apparently 2-Finger Joe didn't have consent to shove his hand inside a woman.  Tell me, are we to believe women or no?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 1, 2020)

Imtired said:


> What gave you the impression I was voting for Trump?   (And you never answered the question)


Keep hiding, hypocrite.  You're hiding just like 2 finger Joe.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 1, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Well, since the only person who testified so far is Christine Blakey Ford I can‘t comment on whether or not I believe Reade.  Besides, anything I say you will simply view through your ego protective lens of “Trump hater so ignore no matter what”.  I felt there was a lot of circumstantial evidence on Ford’s side, but not enough to convict were it a criminal court hearing.   I can’t comment on Reade unless she testifies.  A lot of doubts have been raised and she has been unable to provide any proof so far except what she has told others, some of whom have denied she told them anything at all, some who said she mentioned harassment but not assault, some who have changed their stories.  She need to testify, period.


To quote some famous genius 
“ you are fucking nuts .”
Ford had no proof as did the other crazy women the Democrats dug up.

End of conversation.


----------



## Imtired (May 1, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> To quote some famous genius
> “ you are fucking nuts .”
> Ford had no proof as did the other crazy women the Democrats dug up.
> 
> End of conversation.


Did you even read what I wrote?  Or do you not understand the term “circumstantial”?   I never said Ford had proof.  Blasey Ford had her own testimony as well as others who stated she told them about it.  Same as Reade, though Reade claims to have filed an official complaint.  However, there Is no record of a complaint.  Biden today asked for an investigation and for a search of all records from the national archives to find said complaint.  Doesn’t sound like he has anything to hide.   If Reade filed an official complaint like she said she did, why doesn’t she have a copy?  How could you lose something that important?  

Interesting how YOU seem to believe Reade even though she has the same sort of ”proof” that Ford did against Kavanaugh.  Biden is asking for a full investigation so what’s your problem?   Afraid it won’t come out the way you hope it will?


----------



## Imtired (May 1, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Keep hiding, hypocrite.  You're hiding just like 2 finger Joe.


Whose hiding?  You still refuse to answer the question.

Joe Biden called for a full investigation of Reade’s claims as well as a search of the National Archives for Reade’s complaint.  How is that “hiding”?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 1, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> I’m automatically attracted to beautiful — I just start kissing them. It’s like a magnet. Just kiss. I don’t even wait. And when you’re a star, they let you do it. You can do anything. Grab ’em by the pussy. You can do anything.


What does that have to do with Reade or Kavanaugh?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 1, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Whose hiding?  You still refuse to answer the question.
> 
> Joe Biden called for a full investigation of Reade’s claims as well as a search of the National Archives for Reade’s complaint.  How is that “hiding”?


What question?  And why would I answer your questions when you hide from mine?  And where is your source about Biden?  Biden is hiding in the basement.  His "campaign" asked for it to be looked into.  Give me a source.  Reade as witnesses that she told at the time.  She's the one asking for an opportunity to speak about it freely with a full investigation per USA Today.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 1, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Whose hiding?  You still refuse to answer the question.
> 
> Joe Biden called for a full investigation of Reade’s claims as well as a search of the National Archives for Reade’s complaint.  How is that “hiding”?


Made up BS narrative, it's what they do  . . . it's all they got.


----------



## Imtired (May 1, 2020)

I asked if you would be ok with a frat boy grabbing your daughter’s “tit” at a party, I said I wouldn’t be.   You never answered but responded with a question to me that was based on a false premise, so unanswerable.

As for Joe “hiding”, here ya’ go:



			https://www.cnn.com/2020/05/01/politics/joe-biden-tara-reade-allegation/index.html


----------



## Imtired (May 1, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Made up BS narrative, it's what they do  . . . it's all they got.


And in some cases they seem completely unaware of it, so blinded by their bias and emotion.


----------



## Imtired (May 1, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> What question?  And why would I answer your questions when you hide from mine?  And where is your source about Biden?  Biden is hiding in the basement.  His "campaign" asked for it to be looked into.  Give me a source.  Reade as witnesses that she told at the time.  She's the one asking for an opportunity to speak about it freely with a full investigation per USA Today.


I hope she gets her investigation, I truly do.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 1, 2020)

Imtired said:


> I hope she gets her investigation, I truly do.


I bet you do, by the Democrat House of Representatives.
Do you really think we are as stupid as Schiff and Nader?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 1, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Did you even read what I wrote?  Or do you not understand the term “circumstantial”?   I never said Ford had proof.  Blasey Ford had her own testimony as well as others who stated she told them about it.  Same as Reade, though Reade claims to have filed an official complaint.  However, there Is no record of a complaint.  Biden today asked for an investigation and for a search of all records from the national archives to find said complaint.  Doesn’t sound like he has anything to hide.   If Reade filed an official complaint like she said she did, why doesn’t she have a copy?  How could you lose something that important?
> 
> Interesting how YOU seem to believe Reade even though she has the same sort of ”proof” that Ford did against Kavanaugh.  Biden is asking for a full investigation so what’s your problem?   Afraid it won’t come out the way you hope it will?


Where did I say I believe Reade?


----------



## Imtired (May 1, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Where did I say I believe Reade?


I assumed based on your numerous postings of articles about Tara Reade’s accusations against Joe Biden that you believed her accusation.  But you are right, you never explicitly stated you believed her.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 1, 2020)

Imtired said:


> I assumed based on your numerous postings of articles about Tara Reade’s accusations against Joe Biden that you believed her accusation.  But you are right, you never explicitly stated you believed her.


I don’t believe anything these days, I like Trump and a big reason I do is all the lies that come at him. I was a cruz fan until all false accusations against trump.
This is still the USA, innocent until proven guilty, but Trump and Kavanaugh did not get that courtesy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 1, 2020)

Imtired said:


> I assumed based on your numerous postings of articles about Tara Reade’s accusations against Joe Biden that you believed her accusation.  But you are right, you never explicitly stated you believed her.


I don’t believe anything these days, I like Trump and a big reason I do is all the lies that come at him. I was a cruz fan until all false accusations against trump.
This is still the USA, innocent until proven guilty, but Trump and Kavanaugh did not get that courtesy.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 1, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I bet you do, by the Democrat House of Representatives.
> Do you really think we are as stupid as Schiff and Nader?


They are well educated, accomplished and have positions of distinction. You are on here talking about it . . . a youth soccer site sub-forum with maybe 10 participants tops.


----------



## Nonononono (May 1, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What does that have to do with Reade or Kavanaugh?


Trump: Statement against interest.  
Kavanaugh: Ford testified under oath. 
Biden: Ford statement: Hearsay. 
Clinton/Lewinsky: Consensual relationship.


----------



## Nonononono (May 1, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> And?  Who's the bigger asshole... the 2 term President that talks about it or the 2 term President that does it... sometimes with a cigar?


Trump: Statement against interest.  
Kavanaugh: Ford testified under oath. 
Biden: Ford statement: Hearsay. 
Clinton/Lewinsky: Consensual relationship.


----------



## nononono (May 1, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> They are well educated, accomplished and have positions of distinction.
> You are on here talking about it . . .
> a youth soccer site sub-forum with maybe 10 participants tops.


*Schiff and Nadler are humans just like YOU ....
Breathe air, eat, shit and follow the criminal doctrine of the DNC...
AS for education....I wouldn't call what they've " accomplished " a
distinction or a position to be proud of....A lot of us have accumulated 
higher levels of education, yet retained a sense of decency they can only
wish for....
Obama and his criminal Cabal are about to have the BIGGEST book mark
in history.....it will forever DEEPLY STAIN any accomplishment he made by 
his questionable election success and eight years of office...

It's rather SAD that he ( Obama ) chose the CRIMINAL path to aquire wealth and stature...

It doesn't matter what the " Forum " is nor the number of participants.....use it to spread the TRUTH...
The more the TRUTH is presented ...the more I've noticed Thugs come out of
the woodwork to try and stomp down the MESSAGE OF TRUTH...!*


----------



## Imtired (May 1, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I don’t believe anything these days, I like Trump and a big reason I do is all the lies that come at him. I was a cruz fan until all false accusations against trump.
> This is still the USA, innocent until proven guilty, but Trump and Kavanaugh did not get that courtesy.


Well, this may shock you but I've never been in the "believe all accusers at face value" camp.   Years ago the pendulum was definitely too far on the abusers side, but we risk the pendulum swinging too far the other way if we take all accusations of sexual abuse at face value.   False accusations happen to people of all political persuasions, and of both sexes.    I personally know of two people falsely accused who spent _thousands_ defending themselves.   In both cases their abusers admitted they lied once holes started appearing in their story.  But that didn't give those falsely accused back their reputations, nor the thousands of dollars they spent on lawyers.

In the case of Tara Reade she claims to have filed an official report.  There should be real evidence if she did as she says.  So let's see it.


----------



## espola (May 1, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I don’t believe anything these days, I like Trump and a big reason I do is all the lies that come at him. I was a cruz fan until all false accusations against trump.
> This is still the USA, innocent until proven guilty, but Trump and Kavanaugh did not get that courtesy.


What accusation against t do you think were false?


----------



## nononono (May 1, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Well, this may shock you but I've never been in the "believe all accusers at face value" camp.   Years ago the pendulum was definitely too far on the abusers side, but we risk the pendulum swinging too far the other way if we take all accusations of sexual abuse at face value.   False accusations happen to people of all political persuasions, and of both sexes.    I personally know of two people falsely accused who spent _thousands_ defending themselves.   In both cases their abusers admitted they lied once holes started appearing in their story.  But that didn't give those falsely accused back their reputations, nor the thousands of dollars they spent on lawyers.
> 
> In the case of Tara Reade she claims to have filed an official report.  There should be real evidence if she did as she says.  So let's see it.



*Wow.....was that suppose to make any sense...

Biden is guilty as Hell...!

He Knows it !
All those around him know it !
All the women he's groped, fondled, caressed, sniffed, rubbed, prodded, poked know it !*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 1, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Well, this may shock you but I've never been in the "believe all accusers at face value" camp.   Years ago the pendulum was definitely too far on the abusers side, but we risk the pendulum swinging too far the other way if we take all accusations of sexual abuse at face value.   False accusations happen to people of all political persuasions, and of both sexes.    I personally know of two people falsely accused who spent _thousands_ defending themselves.   In both cases their abusers admitted they lied once holes started appearing in their story.  But that didn't give those falsely accused back their reputations, nor the thousands of dollars they spent on lawyers.
> 
> In the case of Tara Reade she claims to have filed an official report.  There should be real evidence if she did as she says.  So let's see it.


Doesn’t shock me, you seem reasonable to me most of the time.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 1, 2020)

Now for the rest of the story.








						Gallup: Trump approval up 6 points in two weeks
					

President Trump’s job approval soared six points in the last two weeks, according to the latest Gallup poll.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 1, 2020)

Nobody’s opinion matters more than this dudes.




__





						AG Barr says it’s ‘time to start rolling back’ coronavirus restrictions | Fox News
					

Attorney General William Barr said Friday he believes it’s “time to start rolling back” coronavirus-related restrictions across the country.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 2, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> They are well educated, accomplished and have positions of distinction. You are on here talking about it . . . a youth soccer site sub-forum with maybe 10 participants tops.


Why are you talking about Trump?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 2, 2020)

Tough new Trump ad: The Democratic double standard on believing women
					

#MeToo?




					hotair.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 2, 2020)

I like young women too Joe,
But DAM.








						Woman says Biden sexually harassed her when she was 14
					

"I remember she said that Biden was a pervy old man..."




					hotair.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 2, 2020)

Looks like the establishment is done with Creepy Joe, now will they go with crazy Bernie or the beast and risk pissing off Bernie supporters?
Quite a pickle Dick.








						Mika to Biden: So we're supposed to believe all women -- "unless it pertains to you?"
					

"I don't know what else I can say to you!"




					hotair.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 2, 2020)

This guy has always been a commie POS.








						Eric Holder defends Biden, tells Bill Maher it's Trump supporters 'fanning' Tara Reade's claims
					

Former Attorney General Eric Holder defended former Vice President Joe Biden during a Friday night appearance on "Real Time with Bill Maher," insisting that "supporters" of President Trump have been "fanning" the 1993 allegations made by former Senate staffer Tara Reade.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 2, 2020)

See what I mean?








						Barack Obama’s Department of Injustice
					

Nineteen-year-old Kendrick Johnson never came home from Lowndes High School in Valdosta, Georgia on January 10, 2013. His parents notified the local sheriff, and an investigation at the school the following morning led to the tragic discovery of John...




					www.americanthinker.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 2, 2020)

I must be clairvoyant,








						Biden, Drop Out — Bernie, Come Back?
					

The Democrats are desperate. Cool ol' Uncle Joe who seemed to be the one




					www.americanthinker.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 2, 2020)

Joe Biden's running mate will have to defend the indefensible
					

Once Joe Biden emerges from his basement bunker as the presumptive Democrat party presidential nominee by default, he's expected to name his vice presidential running mate.  He's promised to choose a woman but has provided no clue a...




					www.americanthinker.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 2, 2020)

Looks as though Joe Biden just doesn't understand women
					

An online commenter recalled the Billy Bush tape, where Trump says that if you're a celebrity, women will let you grab 'em by the pussy.  Now it turns out that where Trump only talked about it, Joe Biden actually did it.  He grabbed...




					www.americanthinker.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 2, 2020)

A fitting end to a sleazy career
					

By now we all know about Tara Reade's violation and degradation by Joe Biden. The statute of limitations has expired, but Biden stands properly (if insufficiently) tarnished and perhaps (though not likely) chastened even though he denies, denies,...




					www.americanthinker.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 2, 2020)

A fitting end to a sleazy career
					

By now we all know about Tara Reade's violation and degradation by Joe Biden. The statute of limitations has expired, but Biden stands properly (if insufficiently) tarnished and perhaps (though not likely) chastened even though he denies, denies,...




					www.americanthinker.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 2, 2020)

Looks like Biden is getting some free press.








						Increasingly looks like Biden is toast
					

See also: Joe Biden, the necessary Dem sacrifice  The awful truth is dawning on too many Democrats: Joe Biden is too ravaged by mental infirmities and is too compromised in his treatment of women to be able to hold together their coalition and aver...




					www.americanthinker.com


----------



## nononono (May 2, 2020)

*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS


The Governor " Targeted " OC Beach's because the citizens 
of AMERICA who reside in Orange County, Calif exercised their
Constitutional Rights ......
Now he is using his Praetorian Guard to enforce his Draconian
Petulant actions ......AMERICA followed the measures initially
because they didn't know the whole TRUTH, now that we know
DEMOCRATS used a manufactured virus to DESTROY ONE OF
THE MOST ROBUST ECONOMIES IN QUITE SOME TIME WE/ALL
ARE NOT GOING TO SIT IDLY BY AND LET THESE GOVERNORS
RUIN WHAT'S LEFT.......

OPEN CALIFORNIA BACK UP AND DO THE JOB YOU WERE ELECTED
TO DO.....RUN CALIFORNIA !!

NOT RUN CALIFORNIA INTO THE GROUND....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 2, 2020)

Biden in the 12th round by TKO. "TRUMP GOES DOWN! TRUMP GOES DOWN!"


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 2, 2020)

Imtired said:


> I asked if you would be ok with a frat boy grabbing your daughter’s “tit” at a party, I said I wouldn’t be.   You never answered but responded with a question to me that was based on a false premise, so unanswerable.
> 
> As for Joe “hiding”, here ya’ go:
> 
> ...


CNN is protecting 2-Fingers Joe.  They're only reporting it now because of pressure.  You ever read sources that aren't libtard driven?


----------



## messy (May 2, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Looks like Biden is getting some free press.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then bigger issue is how is Trump going to act between his loss in November and having to turn over the reins in January.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 2, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> They are well educated, accomplished and have positions of distinction. You are on here talking about it . . . a youth soccer site sub-forum with maybe 10 participants tops.


AOC is accomplished?  The only thing she's accomplished is making the libtards a bigger embarrassment.  Hopefully she kept her apron and order pad.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 2, 2020)

Imtired said:


> I asked if you would be ok with a frat boy grabbing your daughter’s “tit” at a party, I said I wouldn’t be.   You never answered but responded with a question to me that was based on a false premise, so unanswerable.
> 
> As for Joe “hiding”, here ya’ go:
> 
> ...


Fake news.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 2, 2020)

messy said:


> Then bigger issue is how is Trump going to act between his loss in November and having to turn over the reins in January.


Loss?  LMAO!  Tell me something... if Hillary couldn't beat him, what makes you think Biden has any chance at all?  Even if he stops shoving his fingers inside unwilling participants, he can't finish a sentence without stumbling, closing his eyes and going off on a babbling rant.  He can't complete a thought.  What's his big rip on Trump going to be... "yeah, we have a record market and employment but he's dangerous"?  Really?  He hurts people's feelings?  We knew that 4-years ago.  All Trump has done is surpass expectations in terms of the job he promised to do.

Biden is a lifelong politician promising to fix all the shit he's been promising to fix for 50-years.


----------



## Nonononono (May 2, 2020)

nononono said:


> *DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS
> 
> 
> The Governor " Targeted " OC Beach's because the citizens
> ...


----------



## messy (May 2, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Loss?  LMAO!  Tell me something... if Hillary couldn't beat him, what makes you think Biden has any chance at all?  Even if he stops shoving his fingers inside unwilling participants, he can't finish a sentence without stumbling, closing his eyes and going off on a babbling rant.  He can't complete a thought.  What's his big rip on Trump going to be... "yeah, we have a record market and employment but he's dangerous"?  Really?  He hurts people's feelings?  We knew that 4-years ago.  All Trump has done is surpass expectations in terms of the job he promised to do.
> 
> Biden is a lifelong politician promising to fix all the shit he's been promising to fix for 50-years.


1.The market grew more under Obama. 2. Clinton had wayyy too many negatives. 3. The Comey letter 11 days before the election and 4. Trump's handling of this crisis. It's over for him. Will he go quietly? No.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 2, 2020)

My goodness... 2-Fingers Joe climbed out of the basement for some damage control.  Looking for the lesbian vote now?









						Biden backs women's soccer team after lawsuit setback
					

The team's claims for equal pay were dismissed by a court on Friday, handing a victory to U.S. Soccer.  The former vice president is looking to unseat incumbent Republican Donald Trump in November's U.S. presidential election.  The World Cup-winning team's long-running feud with U.S. Soccer has...




					news.yahoo.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 2, 2020)

messy said:


> 1.The market grew more under Obama. 2. Clinton had wayyy too many negatives. 3. The Comey letter 11 days before the election and 4. Trump's handling of this crisis. It's over for him. Will he go quietly? No.


When you need to lose 20 pounds... what's easier... the first 15 or the last 5?  Obama had nowhere to go but up.  Clinton was the choice... just like Biden... and he'll get his ass kicked, too.  

Trump's handling of the crisis?  Are you kidding?  Only liberals and the liberal media have been critical of him.  But we knew they'd be critical the moment it happened, didn't we?  Have the liberals ever said a single positive thing about him?  Ever?  That's the part you seem to ignore.  When ALL you do is criticize someone, from THE DAY you got humiliated, you HAVE NO CREDIBILITY.  America sees that.


----------



## messy (May 2, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> When you need to lose 20 pounds... what's easier... the first 15 or the last 5?  Obama had nowhere to go but up.  Clinton was the choice... just like Biden... and he'll get his ass kicked, too.
> 
> Trump's handling of the crisis?  Are you kidding?  Only liberals and the liberal media have been critical of him.  But we knew they'd be critical the moment it happened, didn't we?  Have the liberals ever said a single positive thing about him?  Ever?  That's the part you seem to ignore.  When ALL you do is criticize someone, from THE DAY you got humiliated, you HAVE NO CREDIBILITY.  America sees that.


Trump didn't get enough credit for his goal of a national infrastructure rehabilitation program. That would have been huge. McConnell told him no go on day 1 and instead of fighting, the bully folded immediately. Everything else he has done has been mean-spirited and ugly and childish and authoritarian. Lyin' Ted, Little Marco, Pocahontas...making fun of a handicapped journalist. That's the person you want as president? The absolute worst thing for our children. And I told my wife "if he gets elected, it may come down to which side the military takes when it's time for him to leave..." and everything he has done since validates my viewpoint.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 2, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> CNN is protecting 2-Fingers Joe.  They're only reporting it now because of pressure.  You ever read sources that aren't libtard driven?


By "libtard" you mean fact based, cross referenced and researched as opposed to the geared to elict an emotional response tabloid 'journalism' you prefer?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 2, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> AOC is accomplished?  The only thing she's accomplished is making the libtards a bigger embarrassment.  Hopefully she kept her apron and order pad.


Why do you bring her up?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 2, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Fake news.


There's a tear on your cheek little buckaroo.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 2, 2020)

Probably more quietly than fat Stacey.
What a pig.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 2, 2020)

Maybe a softball host like Hannity would be better for her?









						Tara Reade cancels planned interview with <i>Fox News Sunday</i>
					

The woman who accused former Vice President Joe Biden of sexual assault reportedly canceled a planned interview with Fox News Sunday.




					www.washingtonexaminer.com


----------



## Nonononono (May 2, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Probably more quietly than fat Stacey.
> What a pig.
> View attachment 7034


----------



## espola (May 2, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Maybe a softball host like Hannity would be better for her?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe she got a better offer from Alex Jones.


----------



## espola (May 2, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 7035


Is this a fat-shaming contest?  We have a winner!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 2, 2020)

AP Admits Not Reporting, Deleting Tara Reade 2019 Interview
					

The AP said it did not report on Tara Reade's 2019 sexual misconduct charges against Joe Biden when she worked in his Senate office in 1993.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 2, 2020)

Donald Trump: Nicolle Wallace 'Third Rate Lapdog' for MSDNC
					

President Donald Trump mocked anti-Trump pundit Nicolle Wallace on Saturday, calling her a "third rate lapdog."




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## Imtired (May 2, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> AP Admits Not Reporting, Deleting Tara Reade 2019 Interview
> 
> 
> The AP said it did not report on Tara Reade's 2019 sexual misconduct charges against Joe Biden when she worked in his Senate office in 1993.
> ...


From what I read in the article, AP didn’t report on it because they couldn’t corroborate her story.  That’s what news outlets have to do otherwise they could get sued for slander.

The Right says Democrats have a double-standard when it comes to how the react to sexual abuse accusations in their own party, but what about Al Franken, Anthony Weiner, and John Edwards??   If anything the left will fall all over themselves to prove they are “better than the other guys” even if it means eating one of there own.  On some level you have to admire the Right’s party loyalty no matter what.  The GOP circle their wagons, the Left forms a circular firing squad.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 2, 2020)

Imtired said:


> From what I read in the article, AP didn’t report on it because they couldn’t corroborate her story.  That’s what news outlets have to do otherwise they could get sued for slander.
> 
> The Right says Democrats have a double-standard when it comes to how the react to sexual abuse accusations in their own party, but what about Al Franken, Anthony Weiner, and John Edwards??   If anything the left will fall all over themselves to prove they are “better than the other guys” even if it means eating one of there own.  On some level you have to admire the Right’s party loyalty no matter what.  The GOP circle their wagons, the Left forms a circular firing squad.


Are you messy's husband?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 2, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 7035


What does Sarah have do do with the pig who still thinks she is governor?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 2, 2020)

Imtired said:


> From what I read in the article, AP didn’t report on it because they couldn’t corroborate her story.  That’s what news outlets have to do otherwise they could get sued for slander.
> 
> The Right says Democrats have a double-standard when it comes to how the react to sexual abuse accusations in their own party, but what about Al Franken, Anthony Weiner, and John Edwards??   If anything the left will fall all over themselves to prove they are “better than the other guys” even if it means eating one of there own.  On some level you have to admire the Right’s party loyalty no matter what.  The GOP circle their wagons, the Left forms a circular firing squad.


Does B J Clinton ring any bells?
How about Kamala “ I will bang anyone to get a leg up” Harris?
John “F” Kennedy?
Lezbhonest


----------



## espola (May 2, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Does B J Clinton ring any bells?
> How about Kamala “ I will bang anyone to get a leg up” Harris?
> John “F” Kennedy?
> Lezbhonest


Aren't those all consensual cases?

Or did you have a different point?


----------



## Imtired (May 2, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> CNN is protecting 2-Fingers Joe.  They're only reporting it now because of pressure.  You ever read sources that aren't libtard driven?


So why is Lindsey Graham defending Joe?


----------



## Imtired (May 2, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Are you messy's husband?


I’m yours...


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 3, 2020)

Imtired said:


> I’m yours...


No dinner and a movie first?


----------



## Imtired (May 3, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> No dinner and a movie first?


Ok , so I have to admit that was funny.


----------



## nononono (May 3, 2020)

QUOTE="Imtired, post: 322837, member: 5643"
I asked if you would be ok with a frat boy grabbing your daughter’s “tit” at a party, 
I said I wouldn’t be.   You never answered but responded with a question to me 
that was based on a false premise, so unanswerable.

As for Joe “hiding”, here ya’ go:



			https://www.cnn.com/2020/05/01/politics/joe-biden-tara-reade-allegation/index.html
		

/QUOTE


*Once again ....another poster bringing offspring/children into a post 
where it has no place what so ever !!!!!*

*What a dick....*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 3, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Ok , so I have to admit that was funny.


Atta girl.


----------



## Torros (May 3, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That's why they worship trump. They don't exactly have any "A" listers in their ranks. They all think he's a well spoken, stable genius, comparably speaking of course.


Say's the guy who supports Joe Biden. Really? That guy can't put two sentences together but he's good enough for you!


----------



## espola (May 3, 2020)

Torros said:


> Say's the guy who supports Joe Biden. Really? That guy can't put two sentences together but he's good enough for you!


At least he's not Donald.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 4, 2020)

messy said:


> Trump didn't get enough credit for his goal of a national infrastructure rehabilitation program. That would have been huge. McConnell told him no go on day 1 and instead of fighting, the bully folded immediately. Everything else he has done has been mean-spirited and ugly and childish and authoritarian. Lyin' Ted, Little Marco, Pocahontas...making fun of a handicapped journalist. That's the person you want as president? The absolute worst thing for our children. And I told my wife "if he gets elected, it may come down to which side the military takes when it's time for him to leave..." and everything he has done since validates my viewpoint.


No, I'd rather have someone more politically correct because it would possibly shut the liberal party up for awhile... but I don't want Fauxahontas for President, either. I don't want Biden or Bernie, either.  I don't want a mayor that can't handle a city like South Bend, who is popular because he's gay and speaks well publicly, anymore than I wanted a woman that chose to be a doormat rather than leave her husband.  But when it comes to policy, I like all or most of what Trump has done.

As for him being "authoritarian", I want you to ask yourself a question.  What would you like him to be?  Because when he was "authoritarian" and being a leader of the country, you guys called him a "dictator".  When he put most of the power in the hands of the governors, you guys said he "wasn't a leader and wanted to avoid culpability".  That's what I call a no win situation and that's what Trump haters have done for 3-1/2 years.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 4, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> By "libtard" you mean fact based, cross referenced and researched as opposed to the geared to elict an emotional response tabloid 'journalism' you prefer?


Fact checked by whom?  Who checks CNN's facts?  Certainly not CNN.  This will be hard for your little libtard heart to accept, but CNN is no less one sided than any network on television.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 4, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why do you bring her up?


*"They are well educated, accomplished and have positions of distinction. You are on here talking about it . . . a youth soccer site sub-forum with maybe 10 participants tops."*

You remember that quote, Husky?  It's yours.  Who were you referring to?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 4, 2020)

Imtired said:


> From what I read in the article, AP didn’t report on it because they couldn’t corroborate her story.  That’s what news outlets have to do otherwise they could get sued for slander.
> 
> The Right says Democrats have a double-standard when it comes to how the react to sexual abuse accusations in their own party, but what about Al Franken, Anthony Weiner, and John Edwards??   If anything the left will fall all over themselves to prove they are “better than the other guys” even if it means eating one of there own.  On some level you have to admire the Right’s party loyalty no matter what.  The GOP circle their wagons, the Left forms a circular firing squad.


So why did they report on Peabody Ballsy Ford when NOBODY could corroborate her story?


----------



## messy (May 4, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> No, I'd rather have someone more politically correct because it would possibly shut the liberal party up for awhile... but I don't want Fauxahontas for President, either. I don't want Biden or Bernie, either.  I don't want a mayor that can't handle a city like South Bend, who is popular because he's gay and speaks well publicly, anymore than I wanted a woman that chose to be a doormat rather than leave her husband.  But when it comes to policy, I like all or most of what Trump has done.
> 
> As for him being "authoritarian", I want you to ask yourself a question.  What would you like him to be?  Because when he was "authoritarian" and being a leader of the country, you guys called him a "dictator".  When he put most of the power in the hands of the governors, you guys said he "wasn't a leader and wanted to avoid culpability".  That's what I call a no win situation and that's what Trump haters have done for 3-1/2 years.


Trump has only undone things. He hasn't "done" anything. He has told us that all of our international relations, environmental regulations, social programs, etc. are bad and should be cancelled. He has told us to "unbelieve" everything we hear. He has taken the lead in undoing. 
When he needed a vision to prepare for this virus and do something and show leadership, he said "it's nothing, it will disappear." Then he punted.
So we have been about the worst country in the world on this. "We are at war," he said later on. So the states should defend themselves. He's terrible.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 4, 2020)

espola said:


> Aren't those all consensual cases?
> 
> Or did you have a different point?


I'd say so... certainly more consensual than 2-Fingers Joe.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 4, 2020)

Imtired said:


> So why is Lindsey Graham defending Joe?


Not sure I'd call that "support".  All he said was that he'd need to see evidence to believe it and that Joe should release the records.  Let's face it... if you backed President Trump, wouldn't you want Joe to open his mouth every chance he got?  LMAO!


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 4, 2020)

messy said:


> Trump has only undone things. He hasn't "done" anything. He has told us that all of our international relations, environmental regulations, social programs, etc. are bad and should be cancelled. He has told us to "unbelieve" everything we hear. He has taken the lead in undoing.
> When he needed a vision to prepare for this virus and do something and show leadership, he said "it's nothing, it will disappear." Then he punted.
> So we have been about the worst country in the world on this. "We are at war," he said later on. So the states should defend themselves. He's terrible.


You're 100% wrong.  He undid a horrible climate accord deal, he undid a horrible WHO deal, he undid a NAFTA agreement that didn't suit us and he has attempted to undo a horrible border situation, North Korea problem, etc.  Many things needed to be undone and REDONE.  Like keeping military personnel in lifelong wars.  Tried to "undone" that, too, and you liberals just complained.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 4, 2020)

Another intelligent libtard.  They really are the "educated" party.









						NH State Rep. Richard Komi Resigns After Tweet About Joe Biden Accuser
					

A state legislator in New Hampshire resigned Saturday after he posted a tweet that dismissed sexual assault allegations against Democratic presidential candidate Joe Biden.




					boston.cbslocal.com


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 4, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Another intelligent libtard.  They really are the "educated" party.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Reminds me of another "lawmaker" who pontificated about islands tipping over.


----------



## messy (May 4, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> You're 100% wrong.  He undid a horrible climate accord deal, he undid a horrible WHO deal, he undid a NAFTA agreement that didn't suit us and he has attempted to undo a horrible border situation, North Korea problem, etc.  Many things needed to be undone and REDONE.  Like keeping military personnel in lifelong wars.  Tried to "undone" that, too, and you liberals just complained.


Hey, we agree on the facts! Good job! That's a start.


----------



## Torros (May 4, 2020)

espola said:


> At least he's not Donald.


What a great comeback. I never would have thought of that one, really.  The problem is " Donald" is more articulate the Joe, smarter then Joe and because he was the best the Democrats can do you will have to deal with  "Donald" for a second term. Sucks for you and Rat Patrol.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 4, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Reminds me of another "lawmaker" who pontificated about islands tipping over.


LMAO!  Oh, Lord, thank you Rick... I'd forgotten.


----------



## Imtired (May 4, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Reminds me of another "lawmaker" who pontificated about islands tipping over.


I don't know, I think this one still tops the list:

_Todd Akin__, a member of the House of Representatives and recently appointed Senate nominee for Missouri, made the claim during an interview in which he attempted to explain his no-exceptions policy in regards to abortion.

In reference to pregnancy resulting from rape, Akin told KTVI-TV: "First of all, from what I understand from doctors, that is really rare.

*"If it is a legitimate rape, the female body has ways to try and shut that whole thing down."*_


----------



## Imtired (May 4, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1256935339912048642


----------



## Torros (May 4, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> *"They are well educated, accomplished and have positions of distinction. You are on here talking about it . . . a youth soccer site sub-forum with maybe 10 participants tops."*
> 
> You remember that quote, Husky?  It's yours.  Who were you referring to?


Are you seriously expecting Rat Patrol to have total recall? His M.O. is to throw so much crap on the wall and hope nobody remembers. Good luck.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 4, 2020)

Imtired said:


> I don't know, I think this one still tops the list:
> 
> _Todd Akin__, a member of the House of Representatives and recently appointed Senate nominee for Missouri, made the claim during an interview in which he attempted to explain his no-exceptions policy in regards to abortion.
> 
> ...


That is bad... but Obama saying he's visited all 57 states and 'has 1 more' is the Grand Champion.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 4, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> *"They are well educated, accomplished and have positions of distinction. You are on here talking about it . . . a youth soccer site sub-forum with maybe 10 participants tops."*
> 
> You remember that quote, Husky?  It's yours.  Who were you referring to?


. . . and that was in response to Joe's post that mentioned two politicians, do you know who they were?


----------



## nononono (May 4, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and that was in response to Joe's post that mentioned two politicians, do you know who they were?



*My goodness....Democrats don't know when quit.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 4, 2020)

nononono said:


> *My goodness....Democrats don't know when quit.*


Who is "when quit" and why should Americans know him or her? Is that a Vietnamese name that you misspelled? Does "when quit" know Jack or Chata?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 4, 2020)

nononono said:


> *My goodness....Democrats don't know when quit.*


It is of course cute how you idiots attempt to cover for one another.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 4, 2020)

messy said:


> Trump has only undone things. He hasn't "done" anything. He has told us that all of our international relations, environmental regulations, social programs, etc. are bad and should be cancelled. He has told us to "unbelieve" everything we hear. He has taken the lead in undoing.
> When he needed a vision to prepare for this virus and do something and show leadership, he said "it's nothing, it will disappear." Then he punted.
> So we have been about the worst country in the world on this. "We are at war," he said later on. So the states should defend themselves. He's terrible.


At least he’s not Hillary.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 4, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It is of course cute how you idiots attempt to cover for one another.


When you say "idiots attempt to cover for one another" are you referring to yourself, Tired, Espy and jock sniffer Messy?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 4, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> When you say "idiots attempt to cover for one another" are you referring to yourself, Tired, Espy and jock sniffer Messy?


Did you go back and see where you fucked up?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 4, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and that was in response to Joe's post that mentioned two politicians, do you know who they were?


All I need to know about the Demotard party is AOC, Omar, Biden, Sanders and Fauxcahontas.  That's your best and brightest.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 4, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Did you go back and see where you fucked up?


My only fuck up here is the inordinate amount of time wasted on trying to educate you babbling libtards.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 4, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> My only fuck up here is the inordinate amount of time wasted on trying to educate you babbling libtards.


Can you show joe's post where you seem to think he mentioned AOC? No, because he didn't. You are just another lying, denying piece of trump.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 4, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I bet you do, by the Democrat House of Representatives.
> Do you really think we are as stupid as Schiff and Nader?





Hüsker Dü said:


> They are well educated, accomplished and have positions of distinction. You are on here talking about it . . . a youth soccer site sub-forum with maybe 10 participants tops.


Nuff said outhouse.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 4, 2020)

Trump Fears Confirmed: We've Lost 28 Million Ballots in the Last Four Elections. No One Knows Where They Went.
					

This is a little bit of old news but given that the 2020 election is still on for November, it’s bound to come back up. Mail-only ballots have been floated




					townhall.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 4, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Trump Fears Confirmed: We've Lost 28 Million Ballots in the Last Four Elections. No One Knows Where They Went.
> 
> 
> This is a little bit of old news but given that the 2020 election is still on for November, it’s bound to come back up. Mail-only ballots have been floated
> ...


Sucker.








						The Myth of Voter Fraud—and the Truth About What’s Threatening Our Elections
					

Congress needs to update the Voting Rights Act to prevent states from suppressing votes.




					prospect.org
				












						Trump's Latest Voter Fraud Misinformation - FactCheck.org
					

President Donald Trump continues to add false and exaggerated statements to his already lengthy list of bogus voter fraud claims.




					www.factcheck.org


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 4, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Can you show joe's post where you seem to think he mentioned AOC? No, because he didn't. You are just another lying, denying piece of trump.


Is THIS the post from Joe that you keep crying about?  I don't see where it involved you in any way.

*"I bet you do, by the Democrat House of Representatives.*
_*Do you really think we are as stupid as Schiff and Nader?"*_

I mentioned AOC.  She's one of your stupid, liberal members of the House.  Why are you hung up on that, libtard?


----------



## Imtired (May 4, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> That is bad... but Obama saying he's visited all 57 states and 'has 1 more' is the Grand Champion.


LOL, yeah—TOTALLY the same.  And everyone thinks Obama truly thought there were 57 states when he said that, no one thinks he just misspoke.   Just keep telling yourself that—it will might help your Obama envy.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 4, 2020)

Imtired said:


> LOL, yeah—TOTALLY the same.  And everyone thinks Obama truly thought there were 57 states when he said that, no one thinks he just misspoke.   Just keep telling yourself that—it will might help your Obama envy.


Oh... so when a liberal does it, he "misspoke".  I'll note that next to "when Biden shoves his fingers in a woman's vagina, it's not sexual assault" or when you try to tell us Trump wanted people to gargle with Lysol.


----------



## messy (May 4, 2020)

Imtired said:


> LOL, yeah—TOTALLY the same.  And everyone thinks Obama truly thought there were 57 states when he said that, no one thinks he just misspoke.   Just keep telling yourself that—it will might help your Obama envy.


Those dummies for some reason hate that Obama was smooth and well-spoken.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 4, 2020)

messy said:


> Those dummies for some reason hate that Obama was smooth and well-spoken.


Not sure who you're referring to but I freely admit Obama was smooth and well spoken.  I just wish that translated to getting shit accomplished.  I'd rather have someone that gets shit done.  There are lots of professional speakers.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 4, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Oh... so when a liberal does it, he "misspoke".  I'll note that next to "when Biden shoves his fingers in a woman's vagina, it's not sexual assault" or when you try to tell us Trump wanted people to gargle with Lysol.


He said inject disinfectant. Is there some reason you think you can get away with constantly mis-stating things that are already well documented? That plays with your fellow clowns but not anyone else.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 4, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Is THIS the post from Joe that you keep crying about?  I don't see where it involved you in any way.
> 
> *"I bet you do, by the Democrat House of Representatives.*
> _*Do you really think we are as stupid as Schiff and Nader?"*_
> ...


That ain't gonna fly. Attempting to supplant the two joe put up that I was referring to with a rep of your choice is nonsensical. Even if she is brought into the conversation she is vastly more accomplished than Joe and you other fools. But she wasn't.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 4, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That ain't gonna fly. Attempting to supplant the two joe put up that I was referring to with a rep of your choice is nonsensical. Even if she is brought into the conversation she is vastly more accomplished than Joe and you other fools. But she wasn't.


I posted Joe's quote verbatim.  Don't give me your dipshit tap dance about what you were referring to.  Joe's post wasn't even to you, dumbass.  You threw a fit because you thought you got me on something and spent the last 2 hours working on a deflection.  No fucking bartender/waitress, who I STILL make more money than, is more accomplished than me.  She's a 1 term embarrassment to the House and this nation.

Sit down and be quiet before you shit yourself again.


----------



## Imtired (May 4, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Oh... so when a liberal does it, he "misspoke".  I'll note that next to "when Biden shoves his fingers in a woman's vagina, it's not sexual assault" or when you try to tell us Trump wanted people to gargle with Lysol.


See, that’s your problem.  You can’t see anything outside of party.   Obama—a human being—misspoke.  People used to joke about George W. Bush and some of the things he’d mess up on when speaking.  But I never thought George W. Bush was dumb, some people just aren‘t great public speakers.  I don’t even think Trump is dumb, per se, I think he is intellectually lazy.  He doesn’t care about anything outside of what is in his best interest.  He isn’t smart either, at best average intelligence.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 4, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He said inject disinfectant. Is there some reason you think you can get away with constantly mis-stating things that are already well documented? That plays with your fellow clowns but not anyone else.


He was talking to the doctor at the time, you imbecile.  He wasn't telling people to inject anything.  Goddamn... you fucktards really don't grasp it, do you?  Is that why you can't produce a decent candidate?  You're entire party is a bunch of glue sniffing window lickers?


----------



## Imtired (May 4, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I posted Joe's quote verbatim.  Don't give me your dipshit tap dance about what you were referring to.  Joe's post wasn't even to you, dumbass.  You threw a fit because you thought you got me on something and spent the last 2 hours working on a deflection.  No fucking bartender/waitress, who I STILL make more money than, is more accomplished than me.  She's a 1 term embarrassment to the House and this nation.
> 
> Sit down and be quiet before you shit yourself again.


You equate money with accomplishment?  Sad.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 4, 2020)

Imtired said:


> See, that’s your problem.  You can’t see anything outside of party.   Obama—a human being—misspoke.  People used to joke about George W. Bush and some of the things he’d mess up on when speaking.  But I never thought George W. Bush was dumb, some people just aren‘t great public speakers.  I don’t even think Trump is dumb, per se, I think he is intellectually lazy.  He doesn’t care about anything outside of what is in his best interest.  He isn’t smart either, at best average intelligence.


I'm a Libertarian.  I see EVERYTHING outside of party.  Obama misspoke many times.  Just like when he said he's a White Sox fan and watched them play at Cominskey Field.  Or maybe he's a fucking liar?  Obama was also a divider.  I never said Obama is dumb and Trump isn't dumb, either.  He speaks like a CEO... not a professional politician, although THAT fucking moniker is down the toilet with Bernie, who can't talk without waving his arms like a fucking orangutan, Fauxcahontas who can't talk without shaking or Biden who just fucking babbles like he's had half a dozen head injuries.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 4, 2020)

Imtired said:


> You equate money with accomplishment?  Sad.


I equate accomplishment with not looking like a total fucking moron.

 *= TOTAL FUCKING MORON*


----------



## Imtired (May 4, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> He was talking to the doctor at the time, you imbecile.  He wasn't telling people to inject anything.  Goddamn... you fucktards really don't grasp it, do you?  Is that why you can't produce a decent candidate?  You're entire party is a bunch of glue sniffing window lickers?


Triggered much?


----------



## Imtired (May 4, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I equate accomplishment with not looking like a total fucking moron.
> 
> View attachment 7054 *= TOTAL FUCKING MORON*


Sooooo....might want to rethink your avatar?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 4, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I posted Joe's quote verbatim.  Don't give me your dipshit tap dance about what you were referring to.  Joe's post wasn't even to you, dumbass.  You threw a fit because you thought you got me on something and spent the last 2 hours working on a deflection.  No fucking bartender/waitress, who I STILL make more money than, is more accomplished than me.  She's a 1 term embarrassment to the House and this nation.
> 
> Sit down and be quiet before you shit yourself again.


Ain't buying your disingenuous BS. Joe said Pelosi and Schiff, I was responding to that, period. If you want to discuss AOC that is a different conversation. She is a freshman with one vote. Schiff and Pelosi wield a great deal of power, that's why your type are afraid of them. If you can't follow along that's not my problem.


----------



## Imtired (May 4, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I'm a Libertarian.  I see EVERYTHING outside of party.  Obama misspoke many times.  Just like when he said he's a White Sox fan and watched them play at Cominskey Field.  Or maybe he's a fucking liar?  Obama was also a divider.  I never said Obama is dumb and Trump isn't dumb, either.  He speaks like a CEO... not a professional politician, although THAT fucking moniker is down the toilet with Bernie, who can't talk without waving his arms like a fucking orangutan, Fauxcahontas who can't talk without shaking or Biden who just fucking babbles like he's had half a dozen head injuries.


Trump doesn’t speak like any CEO I’ve ever heard speak.  What was it he said today?  Oh, that’s right.  “They always said Lincoln — nobody got treated worse than Lincoln.  I believe I am treated worse.“.     Well, except for that assassination thing.  But, yeah, other than that.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 4, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Sooooo....might want to rethink your avatar?


That's it?  That's your best effort?  You really are tired.


----------



## Imtired (May 4, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I'm a Libertarian.  I see EVERYTHING outside of party.  Obama misspoke many times.  Just like when he said he's a White Sox fan and watched them play at Cominskey Field.  Or maybe he's a fucking liar?  Obama was also a divider.  I never said Obama is dumb and Trump isn't dumb, either.  He speaks like a CEO... not a professional politician, although THAT fucking moniker is down the toilet with Bernie, who can't talk without waving his arms like a fucking orangutan, Fauxcahontas who can't talk without shaking or Biden who just fucking babbles like he's had half a dozen head injuries.


You see EVERYTHING through party.  You personalize everything which is why you are so worried about Trump losing to Joe (I know you pretend you aren’t, but no one truly confident in an outcome has to continuously and obsessively look and post arguments they think prove their point.)  There is a palpable sense of desperation in your posts, evidenced by your constant insults.  Unnecessary.  Or to quote Socrates, “When the debate is lost, slander becomes the tool of the loser.”


----------



## Imtired (May 4, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> That's it?  That's your best effort?  You really are tired.


I’ll take that as a no then?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 4, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Ain't buying your disingenuous BS. Joe said Pelosi and Schiff, I was responding to that, period. If you want to discuss AOC that is a different conversation. She is a freshman with one vote. Schiff and Pelosi wield a great deal of power, that's why your type are afraid of them. If you can't follow along that's not my problem.


Joe wrote "Schiff and Nader" but probably meant "Nadler".  I recommend corn starch for your rash.  Don't sit in it for too long, fucktard.

P.S. - The only thing Pelosi wields is an empty bottle of Smirnoff and false teeth.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 4, 2020)

Imtired said:


> I’ll take that as a no then?


Well, I wanted to respond with "Triggered much?" but you beat that dogshit into the ground.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 4, 2020)

Imtired said:


> You see EVERYTHING through party.  You personalize everything which is why you are so worried about Trump losing to Joe (I know you pretend you aren’t, but no one truly confident in an outcome has to continuously and obsessively look and post arguments they think prove their point.)  There is a palpable sense of desperation in your posts, evidenced by your constant insults.  Unnecessary.  Or to quote Socrates, “When the debate is lost, slander becomes the tool of the loser.”


You're kidding, right?  Trump losing to Joe?  Is that a joke?  Nobody needs to look or post anything.  You idiots have Joe locked in the basement so he doesn't open his mouth or finger somebody.  Meanwhile, your sorry ass excuse of a party is trying to figure out what to do now that you completely botched the 2020 election.  Biden is SO FUCKING BAD he can't get anybody's endorsement until 3 weeks AFTER he's the ONLY candidate.  LMAO!

Yeah, I'm losing a ton of sleep over that bullshit.  ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ.............................


----------



## nononono (May 4, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Who is "when quit" and why should Americans know him or her? Is that a Vietnamese name that you misspelled? Does "when quit" know Jack or Chata?


*" When quit " is Democrats = YOU....*
*
Oh my I screwed the pooch in sentence structure.....goodness gracious...
*
*When quit = DEMOCRATS = Husky Chata Chata*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 4, 2020)

Imtired said:


> LOL, yeah—TOTALLY the same.  And everyone thinks Obama truly thought there were 57 states when he said that, no one thinks he just misspoke.   Just keep telling yourself that—it will might help your Obama envy.


What is an army corpseman?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 4, 2020)

messy said:


> Those dummies for some reason hate that Obama was smooth and well-spoken.


Liberal translation “good liar”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 4, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> That's it?  That's your best effort?  You really are tired.


That’s what her husband says.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 4, 2020)

messy said:


> Those dummies for some reason hate that Obama was smooth and well-spoken.


Biden agreed,

Biden famously said in the New York Observer, “I mean, you got the first mainstream African-American who is articulate and bright and clean and a nice-looking guy. I mean, that’s a storybook, man.”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 4, 2020)

Imtired said:


> See, that’s your problem.  You can’t see anything outside of party.   Obama—a human being—misspoke.  People used to joke about George was W. Bush and some of the things he’d mess up on when speaking.  But I never thought George W. Bush was dumb, some people just aren‘t great public speakers.  I don’t even think Trump is dumb, per se, I think he is intellectually lazy.  He doesn’t care about anything outside of what is in his best interest.  He isn’t smart either, at best average intelligence.


Can you please post a link to Obama’s thesis paper of his transcripts?


Hüsker Dü said:


> Ain't buying your disingenuous BS. Joe said Pelosi and Schiff, I was responding to that, period. If you want to discuss AOC that is a different conversation. She is a freshman with one vote. Schiff and Pelosi wield a great deal of power, that's why your type are afraid of them. If you can't follow along that's not my problem.


Nadler


----------



## nononono (May 4, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Did you go back and see where you fucked up?


*We all can surmise where you " Got It "....( Get It ).....Good .....*


----------



## nononono (May 4, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He said inject disinfectant. Is there some reason you think you can get away with constantly mis-stating things that are already well documented? That plays with your fellow clowns but not anyone else.



*You need to go back and listen to the proper " Context "......you've lost a lot......including a large bowl of logic.*


----------



## nononono (May 4, 2020)

messy said:


> Those dummies for some reason hate that Obama was smooth and well-spoken.


*Obama was a Pot Smoking, Cocaine Sniffing, Wanker Whiffing, Silver Tongued LIAR !*


----------



## messy (May 4, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Can you please post a link to Obama’s thesis paper of his transcripts?
> .
> Nadler


Can you please post a link to Trump's thesis paper of his  transcripts? How about his tax returns?


----------



## messy (May 4, 2020)

"...and then I see the disinfectant, which knocks it out in a minute. Is there a way we can do something like that? By injection inside or...almost a cleaning, cuz you see it gets in the lungs and does a tremendous number..."
You see, when you are a nation of stupid people, you have a president who speaks like that and keeps his fans. Any third grader should be laughing at somebody that dumb.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 4, 2020)

I wi


messy said:


> Can you please post a link to Trump's thesis paper of his  transcripts? How about his tax returns?


l will take that as a no, Obama is as dumb as a mud fence.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 4, 2020)

messy said:


> "...and then I see the disinfectant, which knocks it out in a minute. Is there a way we can do something like that? By injection inside or...almost a cleaning, cuz you see it gets in the lungs and does a tremendous number..."
> You see, when you are a nation of stupid people, you have a president who speaks like that and keeps his fans. Any third grader should be laughing at somebody that dumb.


And he beat your best?
Too funny.
And you came up with Biden?
The great white hope.
Desperate times call for desperate measures.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 4, 2020)

Pelosi, Schumer, Nadler, Schiff, Feinstein, Harris, AOC, The towel head.
I am looking for a bright spot, a little help please.


----------



## Nonononono (May 4, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> And he beat your best?
> Too funny.
> And you came up with Biden?
> The great white hope.
> ...


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 4, 2020)

messy said:


> Can you please post a link to Trump's thesis paper of his  transcripts? How about his tax returns?


His tax returns are his business and for the eyes of the IRS... not you.  Maybe if you clowns had stopped whining about them he'd have shown you.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 4, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> And he beat your best?
> Too funny.
> And you came up with Biden?
> The great white hope.
> ...


Governor Strahan.  I hardly recognized him without shoulder pads.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 4, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 7059View attachment 7059


Why do you have pictures of my President's ass?  And why post it twice?


----------



## espola (May 4, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> His tax returns are his business and for the eyes of the IRS... not you.  Maybe if you clowns had stopped whining about them he'd have shown you.


Every Presidential candidate (and President in office, for  that matter) in recent memory has released his tax returns 

except Trump.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 5, 2020)

messy said:


> "...and then I see the disinfectant, which knocks it out in a minute. Is there a way we can do something like that? By injection inside or...almost a cleaning, cuz you see it gets in the lungs and does a tremendous number..."
> You see, when you are a nation of stupid people, you have a president who speaks like that and keeps his fans. Any third grader should be laughing at somebody that dumb.


These are the continuation school types in here . . . and of course some just quit.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 5, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Pelosi, Schumer, Nadler, Schiff, Feinstein, Harris, AOC, The towel head.
> I am looking for a bright spot, a little help please.


Telling that you who turn on your own see no worth in fellow Americans simply based on party affiliation. I see many able, intelligent Republicans that have and will continue to do great things for America. trump is not one of them and that he has made painfully obvious to all but the brain dead and purely partisan.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 5, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Telling that you who turn on your own see no worth in fellow Americans simply based on party affiliation. I see many able, intelligent Republicans that have and will continue to do great things for America. trump is not one of them and that he has made painfully obvious to all but the brain dead and purely partisan.


What can I say, I a a deplorable person, just ask Hillary.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 5, 2020)

Report: 'Vanity Fair' Declined to Run Reade Story But Researched Brett Kavanaugh's High School
					

Consistent?




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 5, 2020)

Please.








						Kamala Harris Is the Front Runner for Vice President
					

There is one statistic that history suggests is the most important in figuring this out.




					www.redstate.com


----------



## messy (May 5, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> His tax returns are his business and for the eyes of the IRS... not you.  Maybe if you clowns had stopped whining about them he'd have shown you.


It's fairly obvious why he didn't show them, even though all others have for many decades.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 5, 2020)

espola said:


> Every Presidential candidate (and President in office, for  that matter) in recent memory has released his tax returns
> 
> except Trump.


And?  You and 98% of Americans wouldn't understand or take the time to read them anyway.  You'd rely on some CNN hack to summarize them for you and say "Trump bad man."  An individual's transcripts and tax returns are not the business of anyone but the individual.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 5, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Telling that you who turn on your own see no worth in fellow Americans simply based on party affiliation. I see many able, intelligent Republicans that have and will continue to do great things for America. trump is not one of them and that he has made painfully obvious to all but the brain dead and purely partisan.


You still sitting in a soiled diaper, Husky?  How about those 5 "haha GOTCHA!" posts and your big "Schiff and Pelosi" finish, buddy?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 5, 2020)

messy said:


> It's fairly obvious why he didn't show them, even though all others have for many decades.


It's very obvious why.  1)  They're none of your business.  2)  He's not required to.  3)  He planned to until the libtard party spent every minute trying to undercut a President elected by the people.

More and more, jock sniffer, it looks like you demotards just fuck up everything you've tried the last 3-1/2 years.  Speaking of, how is Biden doing?  He still quarantined in the basement while scrambling for the lesbian soccer vote?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 5, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Please.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 5, 2020)

... my personal favorite of the front runner for libtard VP.


----------



## messy (May 5, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> It's very obvious why.  1)  They're none of your business.  2)  He's not required to.  3)  He planned to until the libtard party spent every minute trying to undercut a President elected by the people.
> 
> More and more, jock sniffer, it looks like you demotards just fuck up everything you've tried the last 3-1/2 years.  Speaking of, how is Biden doing?  He still quarantined in the basement while scrambling for the lesbian soccer vote?


You sound mad, bro'. President Biden will be fine. I assume he will start a shadow cabinet this fall and we will see some true leadership.


----------



## espola (May 5, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> And?  You and 98% of Americans wouldn't understand or take the time to read them anyway.  You'd rely on some CNN hack to summarize them for you and say "Trump bad man."  An individual's transcripts and tax returns are not the business of anyone but the individual.


You are correct.  No one is required to release his tax returns except under court order.  

Not releasing them when every other candidate does makes him look suspicious - unless you just sheepishly believe anything he says.


----------



## nononono (May 5, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 7059View attachment 7059



*That's quite funny......I've conditioned you....*

*Now go to sleep.*


----------



## nononono (May 5, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Please.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*She's the " Front runner ' until the Link and phone calls are exposed in regards to Jussie Smollett *
*the " French " noose salesman for Harris, Booker & Lynching.....*


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 5, 2020)

messy said:


> You sound mad, bro'. President Biden will be fine. I assume he will start a shadow cabinet this fall and we will see some true leadership.


Are you running out of material, bro?  The "you mad?" reply is as worn as ImTired, jock sniffer.  If your idea of "true leadership" means fingering unwilling women, announcing your senate bid for the White House and telling people it's time for more "social intercourse", you're only half as intelligent as I gave you credit for.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 5, 2020)

espola said:


> You are correct.  No one is required to release his tax returns except under court order.
> 
> Not releasing them when every other candidate does makes him look suspicious - unless you just sheepishly believe anything he says.


Why would anyone be under order to release their tax returns?  Because you clowns couldn't get him any other way?  Because you're mad?  Because Biden is a sad joke?  You didn't read Obama or Bush's tax returns anyway.  Stop pretending Trump's taxes even matter.  The IRS will handle that.


----------



## messy (May 5, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Are you running out of material, bro?  The "you mad?" reply is as worn as ImTired, jock sniffer.  If your idea of "true leadership" means fingering unwilling women, announcing your senate bid for the White House and telling people it's time for more "social intercourse", you're only half as intelligent as I gave you credit for.


I know you love the sex stuff...maybe it replaces something for you. But you will be listening to the Biden team by fall.


----------



## espola (May 5, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Why would anyone be under order to release their tax returns?  Because you clowns couldn't get him any other way?  Because you're mad?  Because Biden is a sad joke?  You didn't read Obama or Bush's tax returns anyway.  Stop pretending Trump's taxes even matter.  The IRS will handle that.


What is there in t's tax returns that would "get him"?


----------



## nononono (May 5, 2020)

messy said:


> I know you love the sex stuff...maybe it replaces something for you. But you will be listening to the Biden team by fall.


*Nope.....ain't gunna happen Chappie....*
*
No matter who Biden picks ( Assuming " It's " Female ) he's got a mountain of explaining
to do in public....
This is May 5, 2020....
The election is Nov 3, 2020

That's 26 weeks....
That's 182 Days....
That's 4,368 Hours....
That's 262,080 Minutes...*
*That's 15724800 Seconds....

And remember every second counts in a 24 hour News cycle....*
*Any woman who's picked as his " Virus Prop " or VP is going to
have a whole lot of explaining to do.....
*
*Yep....just explaining his 40 years of " Fondling " is going to be bad enough....









						Here are all the times Joe Biden has been accused of acting inappropriately toward women and girls
					

Eight women have accused Biden of behaving inappropriately. He's also been criticized for his comments about young girls on the campaign trail.




					www.businessinsider.com
				



*


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 5, 2020)

messy said:


> I know you love the sex stuff...maybe it replaces something for you. But you will be listening to the Biden team by fall.


I head the Biden team already.  "More social intercourse".  Goddamn... that's some fucking leadership if I've EVER heard it!


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 5, 2020)

espola said:


> What is there in t's tax returns that would "get him"?


Why are you asking me?  I'm not his accountant and I'm not his personal physician.  So shove the taxes and bone spurs straight up your cornholio.


----------



## espola (May 5, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Why are you asking me?  I'm not his accountant and I'm not his personal physician.  So shove the taxes and bone spurs straight up your cornholio.


Trumpist.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 5, 2020)

messy said:


> You sound mad, bro'. President Biden will be fine. I assume he will start a shadow cabinet this fall and we will see some true leadership.


Muahahahahahahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...............................o lord.
Thank you messy, I appreciate a good laugh. 
I think Joe's cabinet is already in a leadership position...Joe's having trouble with the days of the week and where he's at.
Poor fucker....


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 5, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> And?  You and 98% of Americans wouldn't understand or take the time to read them anyway.  You'd rely on some CNN hack to summarize them for you and say "Trump bad man."  An individual's transcripts and tax returns are not the business of anyone but the individual.


We know what they show, he owes a bundle to Russians and banks they have heavy influence over.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 5, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> We know what they show, he owes a bundle to Russians and banks they have heavy influence over.


Hey, did you let anybody know you shit the bed?  "What about Schiff and Pelosi?"  LMAO!

Listen, clown... and don't reply to this because you're probably already dehydrated.  It's been proven and confirmed there was ZERO COLLUSION between Trump and Russia.  Time to let it go, Husky.  If Mueller and Rosenstein didn't convince you, you're just in perpetual denial.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 5, 2020)

By Kevin Roose

Published April 16, 2020  Updated April 23, 2020


THE SHIFT
*Biden Is Losing the Internet. Does That Matter?*
The coronavirus has forced the Democrats’ presumptive presidential nominee into an all-digital campaign, and he’s struggling to break through.


Joe Biden is very famous, but you wouldn’t know it from looking at his YouTube channel.
Mr. Biden has just 32,000 subscribers on the influential video platform, a pittance compared with some of his rivals in the Democratic primary race and roughly 300,000 fewer than President Trump. The videos that Mr. Biden posts — these days, mostly repurposed campaign ads and TV-style interviews filmed from the makeshift studio in his basement — rarely crack 10,000 views. And the virtual crickets that greet many of his appearances have become a source of worry for some Democrats, who see his sluggish performance online as a bad omen for his electoral chances in November.
“This video is 2 days old and it’s sitting at 20,000 views,” one commenter wrote under a recent video of Mr. Biden’s. “This is a guy that is supposed to beat Trump?”









						Biden Is Losing the Internet. Does That Matter? (Published 2020)
					

The coronavirus has forced the Democrats’ presumptive presidential nominee into an all-digital campaign, and he’s struggling to break through.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 5, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> You still sitting in a soiled diaper, Husky?  How about those 5 "haha GOTCHA!" posts and your big "Schiff and Pelosi" finish, buddy?


Yes I named the wrong two. It was Nadler that he misspelled. But how does that excuse your attempts to make it about a freshman with one vote instead of what I was referring to? You seem to be gloating over being called out over your own attempt at diversion? How does that work? You are a strange and seemingly petty individual.
Pelosi and Nadler are accomplished, well educated Americans with a long history of service to our nation. You and joe are two fools going on about them on a youth soccer sub-forum consisting of less than 10 active viewers. Seek help, you appear to be suffering from extreme delusions of grandeur.


----------



## espola (May 5, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Hey, did you let anybody know you shit the bed?  "What about Schiff and Pelosi?"  LMAO!
> 
> Listen, clown... and don't reply to this because you're probably already dehydrated.  It's been proven and confirmed there was ZERO COLLUSION between Trump and Russia.  Time to let it go, Husky.  If Mueller and Rosenstein didn't convince you, you're just in perpetual denial.


Where was that proven?  (Self-serving comments from the White House and t himself don't count)


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 5, 2020)

espola said:


> Where was that proven?  (Self-serving comments from the White House and t himself don't count)


I swear to God... even if he doesn't exist... how many times do I need to post this shit for you?  Are you a member of Biden's TEAM DEMENTIA?









						Robert Mueller Did Not Merely Reject the Trump-Russia Conspiracy Theories. He Obliterated Them.
					

Certain facts will never go away no matter how much media elites deny them. That Mueller charged no Americans with election conspiracy crimes is the most fatal.




					theintercept.com
				












						Rosenstein: "No Allegation in This Indictment That Any American Had Any Knowledge" Of Russian Election Influence Operation
					

Deputy Attorney General Rod Rosenstein will hold a press conference for a law enforcement announcement in the 1:00 pm hour on Friday.




					www.realclearpolitics.com
				












						Mueller finds no collusion with Russia, leaves obstruction question open
					

Special counsel Robert Mueller’s investigation did not find sufficient evidence that President Donald Trump’s campaign coordinated with Russia to influence the United States’ 2016 election and did not take a clear position on whether Trump obstructed justice.




					www.americanbar.org
				




I listed 3 sources for you here, Espy, because the entire time I was thinking to myself... "Game, Set, Match."


----------



## nononono (May 5, 2020)

espola said:


> Trumpist.


*Rather be a " Trumpist " than a KNOWN LIAR AND THIEF ...!*


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 5, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yes I named the wrong two. It was Nadler that he misspelled. But how does that excuse your attempts to make it about a freshman with one vote instead of what I was referring to? You seem to be gloating over being called out over your own attempt at diversion? How does that work? You are a strange and seemingly petty individual.
> Pelosi and Nadler are accomplished, well educated Americans with a long history of service to our nation. You and joe are two fools going on about them on a youth soccer sub-forum consisting of less than 10 active viewers. Seek help, you appear to be suffering from extreme delusions of grandeur.


Yes... you made an ass out of yourself thinking you had something on me.  Stepped on your pecker.  And I already told you it was Nadler and a typo. 

I don't need you to excuse me.  You brought up the greatness of your party and I gave you examples of the bartender and "some people did some thing" Omar.  Yeah, that's a couple of winners.  Don't blame me... those are your idiots looking to lead the party.  Maybe if it wasn't pathetic, weak and run by a sloppy drunken ice cream queen.  "Long history of service to our nation."  You mean a long history of draining the balls of American taxpayers.  Pelosi graduated from some chicken shit college in Washington.  A fucking career politician like Biden.  You must be so proud.  The only thing she's well educated in is happy hour.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 5, 2020)

I wonder if the libtard media will lose their shit over this, like they constantly grind on the Trump family, or if they give Fredo's brother a pass like the coke snorting, brother's widow banging, Hunter Biden and his (2-Fingers) papa, Social Intercourse Joe.









						NY Gov. Cuomo picks daughter Mariah as 'informal advisor' for coronavirus mask wearing campaign
					

Mariah Kennedy-Cuomo, the New York governor's 25-year-old daughter, will be an "informal advisor" for the state's Department of Health.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## espola (May 5, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I swear to God... even if he doesn't exist... how many times do I need to post this shit for you?  Are you a member of Biden's TEAM DEMENTIA?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The first source is the Intercept.  You might want to do some research on them.

Fhe second source quotes Rod Rosenstein, a t appointee.

The third source includes the statement "“the Special Counsel states that ‘while this report does not conclude that the President committed a crime, it also does not exonerate him."


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 5, 2020)

espola said:


> The first source is the Intercept.  You might want to do some research on them.
> 
> Fhe second source quotes Rod Rosenstein, a t appointee.
> 
> The third source includes the statement "“the Special Counsel states that ‘while this report does not conclude that the President committed a crime, it also does not exonerate him."


You might kiss my ass, accept reality that you lost fair & square and will lose again in 6 months.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 5, 2020)

espola said:


> The first source is the Intercept.  You might want to do some research on them.
> 
> Fhe second source quotes Rod Rosenstein, a t appointee.
> 
> The third source includes the statement "“the Special Counsel states that ‘while this report does not conclude that the President committed a crime, it also does not exonerate him."


You are dealing with a schizophrenic, mouth breather who believes in the world the rightwing propagandist have laid out for him and told him to believe. The real question is who is behind the propaganda that keeps getting swatted down so easily yet keeps being brought back to life by the truly indoctrinated like this buffoon.


----------



## espola (May 5, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> You might kiss my ass, accept reality that you lost fair & square and will lose again in 6 months.


It appears that "does not exonerate him" of accusations of obstruction into the investigation of the Russian interference in the 2016 election isn't what you expected to find in those sources.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 5, 2020)

espola said:


> It appears that "does not exonerate him" of accusations of obstruction into the investigation of the Russian interference in the 2016 election isn't what you expected to find in those sources.


He wasn't looking for the truth just a set of "alternative facts".


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 5, 2020)

espola said:


> It appears that "does not exonerate him" of accusations of obstruction into the investigation of the Russian interference in the 2016 election isn't what you expected to find in those sources.


All the demotards have ever done is blame and accuse him since the day he won.  I know... it's easier to blame those pesky Russians.  To say Trump cheated.  But I've never heard any of you admit the libtard media is as bad, or worse, than anything the Russians ever dreamed of.

NO EVIDENCE OF COLLUSION AND NO EVIDENCE THE RUSSIAN ATTEMPTS TO INTERFERE IMPACTED THE RESULTS IN ANY WAY.  PERIOD !!!!!


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 5, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He wasn't looking for the truth just a set of "alternative facts".


How's the rash on your tush, Husky?  Mama wash your sheets yet?  Mama?  Chick with a dick?  Whoever it is that pays your rent.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 5, 2020)

This Is a 'Closed Issue': Pelosi Turns on the Spin to Protect Creepy Joe
					

Wow.




					townhall.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 5, 2020)

espola said:


> It appears that "does not exonerate him" of accusations of obstruction into the investigation of the Russian interference in the 2016 election isn't what you expected to find in those sources.


Innocent until proven guilty.


----------



## espola (May 5, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> All the demotards have ever done is blame and accuse him since the day he won.  I know... it's easier to blame those pesky Russians.  To say Trump cheated.  But I've never heard any of you admit the libtard media is as bad, or worse, than anything the Russians ever dreamed of.
> 
> NO EVIDENCE OF COLLUSION AND NO EVIDENCE THE RUSSIAN ATTEMPTS TO INTERFERE IMPACTED THE RESULTS IN ANY WAY.  PERIOD !!!!!


You could get a job as WH Press Secretary.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 5, 2020)

Hoo boy: 26% of Dems say party should replace Biden as nominee after Tara Reade allegations
					

No mo' Joe?




					hotair.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 6, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Innocent until proven guilty.


Hilarious coming from the panties in a bunch "BENGHAZI!!!" guy!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 6, 2020)

espola said:


> You could get a job as WH Press Secretary.


Funny how much of what the trumpist say is almost a direct quote from their sources.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 6, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Hilarious coming from the panties in a bunch "BENGHAZI!!!" guy!


Hilarious.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 6, 2020)

From my ultra right wing rag.









						Tucker Carlson explains the reasons for doubting Tara Reade’s story
					

While my inner troll is delighting in Tara Reade exposing the moral bankruptcy of the Democrats’ phony “Believe all women” stance only when political enemies are accused, I am a skeptic.  And I fear that her efforts will help t...




					www.americanthinker.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 6, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Hilarious.
> View attachment 7070


The attack of our unprotected embassy satellite outpost that should have been empty that night is of course not funny. Neither is you and yours using it as a political prop.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 6, 2020)

Tyranny.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1257783643772256256


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 6, 2020)

*Russia Targeted Election Systems in All 50 States, Report Finds*

WASHINGTON — The Senate Intelligence Committee concluded Thursday that election systems in all 50 states were targeted by Russia in 2016, an effort more far-reaching than previously acknowledged and one largely undetected by the states and federal officials at the time. ...

...While details of many of the hackings directed by Russian intelligence, particularly in Illinois and Arizona, are well known, the committee described “an unprecedented level of activity against state election infrastructure” intended largely to search for vulnerabilities in the security of the election systems. 
It concluded that while there was no evidence that any votes were changed in actual voting machines, “Russian cyberactors were in a position to delete or change voter data” in the Illinois voter database. The committee found no evidence that they did so.






Even key findings at the beginning of the report were heavily redacted. 








						Russia Targeted Election Systems in All 50 States, Report Finds (Published 2019)
					

A Senate panel documented an effort largely undetected by state and federal officials at the time. But its report was so heavily redacted that key lessons for 2020 were blacked out.




					www.nytimes.com
				





Russian activities started in 2014....were they working with Trump in 2014?


----------



## espola (May 6, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> *Russia Targeted Election Systems in All 50 States, Report Finds*
> 
> WASHINGTON — The Senate Intelligence Committee concluded Thursday that election systems in all 50 states were targeted by Russia in 2016, an effort more far-reaching than previously acknowledged and one largely undetected by the states and federal officials at the time. ...
> 
> ...


No, but they were prepared when he became a viable candidate.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 6, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Tyranny.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1257783643772256256


Pompous ass is generous


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 6, 2020)

espola said:


> No, but they were prepared when he became a viable candidate.


Who was President when all this happened?
The report concluded that there was no evidence that any votes were changed in actual voting machines...


----------



## espola (May 6, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Who was President when all this happened?
> The report concluded that there was no evidence that any votes were changed in actual voting machines...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 6, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Who was President when all this happened?
> The report concluded that there was no evidence that any votes were changed in actual voting machines...


Good old LE always a day late a dollar short and arguing the wrong issue.


----------



## messy (May 6, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Tyranny.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1257783643772256256


How dumb is she? She opens because she needs the money and instead she gets herself fined 7 grand? Good move. Oh right, it's the gubmint's fault. "Your honor, my car goes 100mph and I get a bonus if I get this delivered quicker...wait what? I'm getting fined for speeding?"
People gotta take responsibility.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 6, 2020)

messy said:


> How dumb is she? She opens because she needs the money and instead she gets herself fined 7 grand? Good move. Oh right, it's the gubmint's fault. "Your honor, my car goes 100mph and I get a bonus if I get this delivered quicker...wait what? I'm getting fined for speeding?"
> People gotta take responsibility.


Good God, you're an asshole.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 6, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Good old LE always a day late a dollar short and arguing the wrong issue.


You but in when you should remain silent you ignorant piece of shit...
Just for you I'll re-post my reply to your doppelganger daddy figure.

From the New York Times:
WASHINGTON — The Senate Intelligence Committee concluded Thursday that election systems in all 50 states were targeted by Russia in 2016, an effort more far-reaching than previously acknowledged and one largely undetected by the states and federal officials at the time. ...

...While details of many of the hackings directed by Russian intelligence, particularly in Illinois and Arizona, are well known, the committee described “an unprecedented level of activity against state election infrastructure” intended largely to search for vulnerabilities in the security of the election systems.
It concluded that while there was no evidence that any votes were changed in actual voting machines, “Russian cyberactors were in a position to delete or change voter data” in the Illinois voter database. The committee found no evidence that they did so.







"THE COMMITTEE HAS SEEN NO EVIDENCE THAT ANY VOTES WERE CHANGED OR THAT ANY VOTING MACHINES WERE MANIPULATED"

Hey Ratdick, if you've got any proof that say other wise post it and the source...
Otherwise continue to prove my point...


----------



## nononono (May 6, 2020)

*Rat Patrol after attempting a " Joe Biden "....!*


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 6, 2020)

espola said:


> You could get a job as WH Press Secretary.


At least I know where the White House is.  Your boy, Intercourse Joe, still thinks his dumb ass is running for the senate.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 6, 2020)

espola said:


> No, but they were prepared when he became a viable candidate.


Prepared for what?  I guess all that bullshit happened on Oblamy's watch, huh?


----------



## espola (May 6, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> At least I know where the White House is.  Your boy, Intercourse Joe, still thinks his dumb ass is running for the senate.


My boy?  You don't actually read much of what I post, do you?


----------



## espola (May 6, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Prepared for what?  I guess all that bullshit happened on Oblamy's watch, huh?


And we found about it after he left.  What is t doing about it?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 7, 2020)

espola said:


> My boy?  You don't actually read much of what I post, do you?


Says E-Reader


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 7, 2020)

espola said:


> And we found about it after he left.  What is t doing about it?


Just taking the blame, that's all.  Like he did when illegal alien kids were put in "cages" and nobody gave a shit it was happening until Trump became president.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 7, 2020)

espola said:


> My boy?  You don't actually read much of what I post, do you?


I read and purge most of it.  What does that have to do with Intercourse Joe's application for the wrong job?


----------



## espola (May 7, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I read and purge most of it.  What does that have to do with Intercourse Joe's application for the wrong job?


You said Biden was my boy.  Based on what?


----------



## espola (May 7, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Just taking the blame, that's all.  Like he did when illegal alien kids were put in "cages" and nobody gave a shit it was happening until Trump became president.


Another chance for you to come up with something concrete -- what is he doing about it?


----------



## messy (May 7, 2020)

When Biden starts putting together his team in the fall, the nation will rally around that group. Then, after the election, we will have to be very wary of Trump's behavior when he's a lame duck.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 7, 2020)

espola said:


> Another chance for you to come up with something concrete -- what is he doing about it?


Nothing... because it isn't a problem.  If you break certain laws, you get put in a cage.  Here, there and everywhere.  As for "immigrants" being separated from their kids, well... all criminals are separated from their kids.  If you're concerned about the welfare of your mini illegal alien, don't sell them to mules and drag them across the desert without food, water and shelter.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 7, 2020)

messy said:


> When Biden starts putting together his team in the fall, the nation will rally around that group. Then, after the election, we will have to be very wary of Trump's behavior when he's a lame duck.


Puts his team together?  You mean Pap Smear Joe is getting a team together?  Who will be the co-captain, Mess?  Governor Adams or Heels Up Harris?  You think Big Mike will join him?  Will this be for his senate bid?  Have you kids reminded Joe he's trying to be President? 

LMAO!  Goddamn... you guys just keep providing the comedic relief.


----------



## espola (May 7, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Nothing... because it isn't a problem.  If you break certain laws, you get put in a cage.  Here, there and everywhere.  As for "immigrants" being separated from their kids, well... all criminals are separated from their kids.  If you're concerned about the welfare of your mini illegal alien, don't sell them to mules and drag them across the desert without food, water and shelter.


Perhaps you missed that the thread was talking about the Russian interference in our elections.  We know now that they have been active for some time.

What is t doing about it?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 7, 2020)

espola said:


> Perhaps you missed that the thread was talking about the Russian interference in our elections.  We know now that they have been active for some time.
> 
> What is t doing about it?


Perhaps you missed the numerous times I already addressed this.  For starters, they've been doing this for a long time.  Second, we've all been told, many times, there's no evidence to suggest Russian efforts impacted out election.  And finally... the United States tries to interfere in everyone else's elections, too, so it's a bit hypocritical of us to feign surprise that Russians do it.  I guess you want Trump to put sanctions on Putin for doing the exact thing we do to Putin?

Would you like me to dig up and post all the sourcing I did, for you, yet again?  I find it ironic you don't want another country trying to influence the American voter when the libtard media spends 100% of its energy doing exactly that.  But "irony, hypocrisy and liberals" make up a tremendous, 3 headed monster, don't they?


----------



## messy (May 7, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Perhaps you missed the numerous times I already addressed this.  For starters, they've been doing this for a long time.  Second, we've all been told, many times, there's no evidence to suggest Russian efforts impacted out election.  And finally... the United States tries to interfere in everyone else's elections, too, so it's a bit hypocritical of us to feign surprise that Russians do it.  I guess you want Trump to put sanctions on Putin for doing the exact thing we do to Putin?
> 
> Would you like me to dig up and post all the sourcing I did, for you, yet again?  I find it ironic you don't want another country trying to influence the American voter when the libtard media spends 100% of its energy doing exactly that.  But "irony, hypocrisy and liberals" make up a tremendous, 3 headed monster, don't they?


In America today, the idiots stick up for Putin.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 7, 2020)

messy said:


> In America today, the idiots stick up for Putin.


I'm not aware of anybody sticking up for Putin.  I just know the libtard media does exactly the same thing they accuse him of.


----------



## messy (May 7, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I'm not aware of anybody sticking up for Putin.  I just know the libtard media does exactly the same thing they accuse him of.


You just did. "And finally... the United States tries to interfere in everyone else's elections, too, so it's a bit hypocritical of us to feign surprise that Russians do it.  I guess you want Trump to put sanctions on Putin for doing the exact thing we do to Putin?"

You created a fact pattern and used your fake facts to help support your defense of Putin. We get it.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 7, 2020)

messy said:


> You just did. "And finally... the United States tries to interfere in everyone else's elections, too, so it's a bit hypocritical of us to feign surprise that Russians do it.  I guess you want Trump to put sanctions on Putin for doing the exact thing we do to Putin?"
> 
> You created a fact pattern and used your fake facts to help support your defense of Putin. We get it.


No, I just didn't.  I stated a fact... I didn't endorse anything.  Here is the link to your "fake facts" yet again.  And since you just shit yourself, too, maybe check with Husky Pu on how to sufficiently clean your little bottom.  I'll await your subsequent deflection.









						Russia Isn’t the Only One Meddling in Elections. We Do It, Too. (Published 2018)
					

America has long used cash and propaganda to try to steer the outcome of foreign votes.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 7, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> No, I just didn't.  I stated a fact... I didn't endorse anything.  Here is the link to your "fake facts" yet again.  And since you just shit yourself, too, maybe check with Husky Pu on how to sufficiently clean your little bottom.  I'll await your subsequent deflection.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Troll whataboutism.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 7, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Troll whataboutism.


Man... your ability to log in and out of multiple profiles gets faster and faster by the day!


----------



## messy (May 7, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> No, I just didn't.  I stated a fact... I didn't endorse anything.  Here is the link to your "fake facts" yet again.  And since you just shit yourself, too, maybe check with Husky Pu on how to sufficiently clean your little bottom.  I'll await your subsequent deflection.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because you're a Trumpie, you are incapable of moral distinctions. Therefore, we should view Putin the same as we view ourselves. Again, I get it.

It serves you and your Orange Master to stick up for his master. As Pelosi recently said to him, "All roads with you lead to Putin, don't they?"

So you're just doing your job, dimwit.

The below quote is from your article...

"But in recent decades, both Mr. Hall and Mr. Johnson argued, Russian and American interferences in elections have not been morally equivalent. American interventions have generally been aimed at helping non-authoritarian candidates challenge dictators or otherwise promoting democracy. Russia has more often intervened to disrupt democracy or promote authoritarian rule, they said."


----------



## espola (May 7, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Perhaps you missed the numerous times I already addressed this.  For starters, they've been doing this for a long time.  Second, we've all been told, many times, there's no evidence to suggest Russian efforts impacted out election.  And finally... the United States tries to interfere in everyone else's elections, too, so it's a bit hypocritical of us to feign surprise that Russians do it.  I guess you want Trump to put sanctions on Putin for doing the exact thing we do to Putin?
> 
> Would you like me to dig up and post all the sourcing I did, for you, yet again?  I find it ironic you don't want another country trying to influence the American voter when the libtard media spends 100% of its energy doing exactly that.  But "irony, hypocrisy and liberals" make up a tremendous, 3 headed monster, don't they?


So far, the answer you have given to the question "what is t doing about Russian interference in our elections?" can be summarized as "Nothiing".  I find that hard to be true.  I am sure you will provide some facts to clear up the apparent misunderstanding.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 7, 2020)

messy said:


> Because you're a Trumpie, you are incapable of moral distinctions. Therefore, we should view Putin the same as we view ourselves. Again, I get it.
> 
> It serves you and your Orange Master to stick up for his master. As Pelosi recently said to him, "All roads with you lead to Putin, don't they?"
> 
> ...


Really?  Moral distinctions.  So you're saying it's okay if we do it but "Bad Vladimir" if they do it, right?  That actually makes sense, jock sniffer.  You liberals do love your hypocrisy, don't you?  Steven Hall... CNN analyst.  Loch K. Johnson... advisor to Democrats Carter and Senator Church.  So, dimwit, if you're going to do some homework... do ALL your homework.



			https://www.linkedin.com/in/steve-hall-689895a7
		






__





						Loch K. Johnson, Ph.D.
					






					alumni.uga.edu


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 7, 2020)

espola said:


> So far, the answer you have given to the question "what is t doing about Russian interference in our elections?" can be summarized as "Nothiing".  I find that hard to be true.  I am sure you will provide some facts to clear up the apparent misunderstanding.


President Trump is busy fighting off our nation's 2 biggest enemies... the libtard media and the libtard politicians.  But to answer your "Nothiing" summary, yet another link to prove your dumbass wrong.









						Trump signs order to enable sanctions for U.S. election meddling
					

Under fire over his handling of Russian election meddling, U.S. President Donald Trump signed an executive order on Wednesday meant to strengthen election security by slapping sanctions on foreign countries or people who try to interfere in the U.S. political process.




					www.reuters.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 7, 2020)

messy said:


> Because you're a Trumpie, you are incapable of moral distinctions. Therefore, we should view Putin the same as we view ourselves. Again, I get it.
> 
> It serves you and your Orange Master to stick up for his master. As Pelosi recently said to him, "All roads with you lead to Putin, don't they?"
> 
> ...


We made a complete mess of Central and South America, and now pay the price in many ways. But saying because we have that history we should sit back and watch it happen to us is ludicrous. Only an anti-American trumpist would attempt to use that as an excuse for a lack of action.


----------



## nononono (May 7, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> We made a complete mess of Central and South America, and now pay the price in many ways. But saying because we have that history we should sit back and watch it happen to us is ludicrous. Only an anti-American trumpist would attempt to use that as an excuse for a lack of action.



*You are reciting UNION gibberish......*
*
Try to compose a worthwhile paragraph on your own once in a while...*


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 7, 2020)

Justice Department drops criminal case against Michael Flynn
					

The Justice Department is dropping the criminal case against President Donald Trump's first national security adviser, Michael Flynn, whose lies about his contacts with Russia prompted Trump to fire him three years ago and special counsel Robert Mueller to flip him to cooperate in the Russia...




					www.cnn.com


----------



## messy (May 7, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Really?  Moral distinctions.  So you're saying it's okay if we do it but "Bad Vladimir" if they do it, right?  That actually makes sense, jock sniffer.  You liberals do love your hypocrisy, don't you?  Steven Hall... CNN analyst.  Loch K. Johnson... advisor to Democrats Carter and Senator Church.  So, dimwit, if you're going to do some homework... do ALL your homework.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sorry you got so emotional when citing Hall and Johnson's impressive cv's, that you failed to read what they said about the moral distinction.

Dumbshit.

Here it is again. They are making the moral distinctions. Learn how to read if you want to debate someone smart.

"But in recent decades, both Mr. Hall and Mr. Johnson argued, Russian and American interferences in elections have not been morally equivalent. American interventions have generally been aimed at helping non-authoritarian candidates challenge dictators or otherwise promoting democracy. Russia has more often intervened to disrupt democracy or promote authoritarian rule, they said."


----------



## espola (May 7, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> President Trump is busy fighting off our nation's 2 biggest enemies... the libtard media and the libtard politicians.  But to answer your "Nothiing" summary, yet another link to prove your dumbass wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He signed laws passed by veto-proof votes in Congress that gives him the power to impose sanctions.  Who has he sanctioned?

An interesting note -- the article includes 

_U.S. intelligence agencies concluded that entities backed by the Kremlin sought to boost Republican Trump’s chances of winning the White House in the 2016 election against his Democratic opponent, Hillary Clinton. But Trump in July publicly accepted Russian President Vladimir Putin’s denials at a joint press conference after they met for a summit in Helsinki. _


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 7, 2020)

messy said:


> I'm sorry you got so emotional when citing Hall and Johnson's impressive cv's, that you failed to read what they said about the moral distinction.
> 
> Dumbshit.
> 
> ...


I know what they said because I read it.  I'm sorry you shit the bed because you didn't research their backgrounds to know they're both hardcore libtards.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 7, 2020)

espola said:


> He signed laws passed by veto-proof votes in Congress that gives him the power to impose sanctions.  Who has he sanctioned?
> 
> An interesting note -- the article includes
> 
> _U.S. intelligence agencies concluded that entities backed by the Kremlin sought to boost Republican Trump’s chances of winning the White House in the 2016 election against his Democratic opponent, Hillary Clinton. But Trump in July publicly accepted Russian President Vladimir Putin’s denials at a joint press conference after they met for a summit in Helsinki. _


You'd have to ask him who he's sanctioned.  Maybe other countries have backed off because he's not a bowing pussy like Obama.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 7, 2020)

Sen. Kennedy reacts to new developments on Schiff's Russian collusion claims: 'That's third-world country stuff'
					

Senate Judiciary Committee member John Kennedy, R-La., reacted on Thursday to House Intelligence Committee Chairman Adam Schiff’s claim that there was “direct evidence” of collusion between the Trump campaign and Russia during the 2016 election even though transcripts of House Intelligence...




					www.foxnews.com
				




  Ruh Roh, Rastro!


----------



## espola (May 7, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> You'd have to ask him who he's sanctioned.  Maybe other countries have backed off because he's not a bowing pussy like Obama.


Still nothing. Zero in a row.  You're off to a flying stop.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 7, 2020)

espola said:


> Still nothing. Zero in a row.  You're off to a flying stop.


You want to log back in as Husky Pu?  "He" hasn't taken the kind of beating you have today.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 7, 2020)

messy said:


> When Biden starts putting together his team in the fall, the nation will rally around that group. Then, after the election, we will have to be very wary of Trump's behavior when he's a lame duck.


Talk about rainbows and unicorns.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 7, 2020)

messy said:


> When Biden starts putting together his team in the fall, the nation will rally around that group. Then, after the election, we will have to be very wary of Trump's behavior when he's a lame duck.


Talk about rainbows and unicorns.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 7, 2020)

Dianne Feinstein and Amy Klobuchar Rip off Their #MeToo Masks, Their Responses on Tara Reade Just Awful
					

Check out the ridiculous hypocrisy...




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 7, 2020)

Trump/Barr aren’t fucking around.








						Ed Henry Says Documents Richard Grenell Just Delivered To William Barr May Have Adam Schiff ‘Even More Panicked Right Now’
					

Ed Henry speculated that Adam Schiff




					dailycaller.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 7, 2020)

Tara Reade Told Her Ex-Husband About Alleged Harassment In Biden’s Senate Office, 1996 Court Document Shows
					

A 1996 court document shows that Biden accuser Tara Reade told her ex-husband about alleged sexual harassment she experienced in Biden's senate office.




					dailycaller.com


----------



## messy (May 8, 2020)




----------



## Lion Eyes (May 8, 2020)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 8, 2020)

messy said:


>


Is that you?
Send me one.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 8, 2020)

Wow.  Another career libtard taking hypocrisy to a higher level.  Anybody still confused as to why Trump continues to win? 

I wonder why CNN hasn't reported in Dianne's comments... NOT!

Feinstein in 2018





						Feinstein Statement on Blasey Ford Letter
					

Washington—Senate Judiciary Committee Ranking Member Dianne Feinstein (D-Calif.) today released the following statement on claims she leaked the letter from Dr. Blasey Ford:  “President Trump and Senate Republicans are trying to deflect attention from Brett Kavanaugh’s sexual assault allegations...




					www.feinstein.senate.gov
				




Feinstein in 2020








						Feinstein Blasts Tara Reade: ‘Where Has She Been All These Years?’
					

Senator Dianne Feinstein (D., Calif.) on Thursday attacked former Joe Biden staffer Tara Reade, who alleges she was sexually assaulted by Biden in the spring of 1993.Feinstein said the allegations were “totally different” than those against Supreme Court justice Brett Kavanaugh.“Kavanaugh was...




					news.yahoo.com


----------



## espola (May 8, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> You want to log back in as Husky Pu?  "He" hasn't taken the kind of beating you have today.


Beating?  I didn't notice.  Fill in the details, please.


----------



## nononono (May 8, 2020)

messy said:


>



*" Messy " Financial.......you've got stubby thumbs and a crop circle of hair left.....*


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 8, 2020)

espola said:


> Beating?  I didn't notice.  Fill in the details, please.


Nobody expected you to notice.


----------



## espola (May 8, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Nobody expected you to notice.


You mean all those posts where you didn't answer a simple question?  Do you think any combatants can score a beating on their opponents by just running away?

And I notice you still haven't answered the question - What has t done about the Russian interference in our elections.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 8, 2020)

espola said:


> Beating?  I didn't notice.  Fill in the details, please.


Roy Cohn 101, declare victory when defeat is obvious.


----------



## nononono (May 8, 2020)

espola said:


> You mean all those posts where you didn't answer a simple question?  Do you think any combatants can score a beating on their opponents by just running away?
> 
> And I notice you still haven't answered the question - What has t done about the Russian interference in our elections.


*There was no discernible interference, or are you having difficulty reading the*
*newly released ( 53 ) documents....

It was YOUR party whom YOU support on this forum daily....
The Democrat Party...
If YOU haven't noticed....

Remember...
*
* DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS

* PS ..." We The People " won't physically beat you unless
YOU try to steal " Our " Country from us....Got That !*


----------



## messy (May 8, 2020)

nononono said:


> *There was no discernible interference, or are you having difficulty reading the*
> *newly released ( 53 ) documents....
> 
> It was YOUR party whom YOU support on this forum daily....
> ...


When Barack and Michelle start really campaigning and then we have debates, I don't think the election will be close. You will see.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 8, 2020)

espola said:


> You mean all those posts where you didn't answer a simple question?  Do you think any combatants can score a beating on their opponents by just running away?
> 
> And I notice you still haven't answered the question - What has t done about the Russian interference in our elections.


I always answer your questions... stupid as they are.  YOU, on the other hand, just ignore posts that illuminate the hypocrisy and retardation that is the demotard party.  YOU pretend to not even see them.  Like how you ran from Feinstein's comments.  Not a peep.  

I told you I don't know what Trump has done... I don't work for him.  I know there are punishments in place.  What else do you want?  You think we should punish another country for doing what we do?  I said that already... and your pissed yourself saying I somehow condone it.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 8, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Roy Cohn 101, declare victory when defeat is obvious.


Blah blah blah... Tell me, Husky Pu, since I noticed you ran from the Feinstein post, too.  Do you fools acknowledge your hypocrisy or no?  You all shit a brick over Kavanaugh but ZERO problem with Pelosi and Feinstein saying Biden is innocent.  Tell me... do libtards have special rules?  Trump says it... Biden DOES it... but Trump needs to go, right?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 8, 2020)

messy said:


> When Barack and Michelle start really campaigning and then we have debates, I don't think the election will be close. You will see.


Why would those 2 start campaigning?  What are they running for?  Barack wouldn't even ENDORSE Pap Smear Joe until he was the only candidate for 3 weeks.  You think he's going to actually stick his neck out for hair plugs?  Big Mike can only badmouth Trump.  She's accomplished nothing.


----------



## messy (May 8, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Why would those 2 start campaigning?  What are they running for?  Barack wouldn't even ENDORSE Pap Smear Joe until he was the only candidate for 3 weeks.  You think he's going to actually stick his neck out for hair plugs?  Big Mike can only badmouth Trump.  She's accomplished nothing.


Wait and see...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 8, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Blah blah blah... Tell me, Husky Pu, since I noticed you ran from the Feinstein post, too.  Do you fools acknowledge your hypocrisy or no?  You all shit a brick over Kavanaugh but ZERO problem with Pelosi and Feinstein saying Biden is innocent.  Tell me... do libtards have special rules?  Trump says it... Biden DOES it... but Trump needs to go, right?


I don't really pay much attention to your lies. Like lil joe and nono you are just a bullshit factory. I'm better off just watching Hannity, Ingram and Carlson directly if I want to know what you will parrot soon after.


----------



## espola (May 8, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I always answer your questions... stupid as they are.  YOU, on the other hand, just ignore posts that illuminate the hypocrisy and retardation that is the demotard party.  YOU pretend to not even see them.  Like how you ran from Feinstein's comments.  Not a peep.
> 
> I told you I don't know what Trump has done... I don't work for him.  I know there are punishments in place.  What else do you want?  You think we should punish another country for doing what we do?  I said that already... and your pissed yourself saying I somehow condone it.


Still nothing.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 8, 2020)

messy said:


> Wait and see...


LOL... you're right about one thing... the election won't even be close.  Biden can't complete a fucking sentence.  No amount of Trump bashing, from the couple living on an island and complaining about the melting ice caps, will save Plugs.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 8, 2020)

espola said:


> Still nothing.



I already answered you a 2nd time.  Look above.  Is your ADHD that bad?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 8, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I don't really pay much attention to your lies. Like lil joe and nono you are just a bullshit factory. I'm better off just watching Hannity, Ingram and Carlson directly if I want to know what you will parrot soon after.


My lies?  I gave you the link to the story.  How is that lying?  It's even from yahoo... another, pro libtard news site.  You just going to close your eyes, click your heels and pretend it's not there when you scroll up, Dorothy?  That's my new nickname for you and your alter ego.  Dorothy & Toto.


----------



## espola (May 8, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I already answered you a 2nd time.  Look above.  Is your ADHD that bad?


Still nothing.


----------



## Imtired (May 8, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> LOL... you're right about one thing... the election won't even be close.  Biden can't complete a fucking sentence.  No amount of Trump bashing, from the couple living on an island and complaining about the melting ice caps, will save Plugs.


OMG...you didn't just make a joke about Biden's hair did you?   Um...nah, too cruel to point out the irony.   Carry on....


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 8, 2020)

Imtired said:


> OMG...you didn't just make a joke about Biden's hair did you?   Um...nah, too cruel to point out the irony.   Carry on....


Plugz Biden isnt his real name?


----------



## Imtired (May 8, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Blah blah blah... Tell me, Husky Pu, since I noticed you ran from the Feinstein post, too.  Do you fools acknowledge your hypocrisy or no?  You all shit a brick over Kavanaugh but ZERO problem with Pelosi and Feinstein saying Biden is innocent.  Tell me... do libtards have special rules?  Trump says it... Biden DOES it... but Trump needs to go, right?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 8, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> My lies?  I gave you the link to the story.  How is that lying?  It's even from yahoo... another, pro libtard news site.  You just going to close your eyes, click your heels and pretend it's not there when you scroll up, Dorothy?  That's my new nickname for you and your alter ego.  Dorothy & Toto.


No room in Husker’s closet for red shoes, kinda full.


----------



## tenacious (May 9, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> LOL... you're right about one thing... the election won't even be close.  Biden can't complete a fucking sentence.  No amount of Trump bashing, from the couple living on an island and complaining about the melting ice caps, will save Plugs.


Yeah, but Trump is telling people to drink bleach. So I don't know that Trump's got much advantage in the not saying stupid things category...


----------



## tenacious (May 9, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Why would those 2 start campaigning?  What are they running for?  Barack wouldn't even ENDORSE Pap Smear Joe until he was the only candidate for 3 weeks.  You think he's going to actually stick his neck out for hair plugs?  Big Mike can only badmouth Trump.  She's accomplished nothing.


I would guess the thinking is that Trump won by pulling in a lot of Obama voters in the mid-west? My guess is right about now they are missing them some Obama.


----------



## tenacious (May 9, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Tara Reade Told Her Ex-Husband About Alleged Harassment In Biden’s Senate Office, 1996 Court Document Shows
> 
> 
> A 1996 court document shows that Biden accuser Tara Reade told her ex-husband about alleged sexual harassment she experienced in Biden's senate office.
> ...


So basically what you're saying is it's still a he said, she said type situation? And you also know Reed has a history of saying some very crazy things...


----------



## tenacious (May 9, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> President Trump is busy fighting off our nation's 2 biggest enemies... the libtard media and the libtard politicians.  But to answer your "Nothiing" summary, yet another link to prove your dumbass wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's weird to me that in your mind, it's your fellow American's who are the biggest enemies.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 9, 2020)

tenacious said:


> Yeah, but Trump is telling people to drink bleach. So I don't know that Trump's got much advantage in the not saying stupid things category...


My teeth have never been whiter.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 9, 2020)

tenacious said:


> So basically what you're saying is it's still a he said, she said type situation? And you also know Reed has a history of saying some very crazy things...


I’m not saying, just sayin, here is one of your leading twats take on old Joe.









						AOC on Tara Reade's allegations against Biden: 'Certainly seems as though something has happened' — but I'm still going to vote for him
					

'Messy moment'




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 9, 2020)

One more.








						Feminist author and longtime voice against sexual harassment: 'I believe Tara Reade. I'm voting for Joe Biden anyway.'
					

'Compared with the good Mr. Biden can do, the cost of dismissing Tara Reade ... is worth it'




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 9, 2020)

Lots of twats on the left.








						Sen. Feinstein changes her tune on sexual assault victims waiting to come forward, wants to know where Biden accuser Tara Reade has been 'all these years'
					

She said Reade's claims were an 'absolutely ridiculous' attack on Biden




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 9, 2020)

I can’t take someone who doesn’t respect women.








						Reade: As far as the Democratic Party goes, I'm outta here
					

Hitting the road




					hotair.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 9, 2020)

Megyn Kelly's interview with Tara Reade: 'We can come forward unless it's a Democrat. Is that the message we're sending?'
					

"He said 'I want to f**k you.'"




					hotair.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 9, 2020)

Two fingers Joe might have a problem.








						‘R-Rated’: Reade Describes Alleged Biden Assault To Megyn Kelly ‘In The Most Graphic Terms Yet’
					

Tara Reade described Vice President Joe Biden's alleged sexual assault against her in graphic detail during an interview with journalist Megyn Kelly Friday.




					dailycaller.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 9, 2020)

Fair and balanced.








						From The Editorial Board: Give Joe Biden The Presumption Of Innocence He Deserves
					

Daily Caller Editorial Board: If conservatives truly want the cycle of politicized character assassination to end, they should give Biden the presumption of innocence.




					dailycaller.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 9, 2020)

Here is one of the aforementioned twats.








						Chris Wallace: Tara Reade Story Likely ‘Disappears’ By November Unless There’s A ‘Smoking Gun’
					

Chris Wallace said media focus around Tara Reade's sexual assault allegations against Joe Biden likely "disappears" unless a "smoking gun" emerges.




					dailycaller.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 9, 2020)

Old dogs.








						FLASHBACK: Biden Said In 2008 That He Was ‘Arrested’ After He ‘Walked Into’ Women’s Dorm At Ohio University | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 9, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> My teeth have never been whiter.


Its weird. Every time I take a shit now its smells like someone just mopped the floor.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 9, 2020)

At least you people are being honest, btw you aren’t very comfortable in this position and many of us people are somewhat surprised.








						Maher: Trump Turning America 'Into a Failed State' 'More Important Than Tara Reade Achieving Closure'
					

On Friday's broadcast of HBO's "Real Time," host Bill Maher discussed the sexual assault allegations made by Tara Reade against 2020 Democratic | Clips On Friday's broadcast of HBO's "Real Time," host Bill Maher discussed the sexual assault allegations made by Tara Reade against 2020 Democratic...




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 9, 2020)

I HATE THE MEDIA ™ - Elon Musk threatens to move Tesla out of California 2020 News
					

I HATE THE MEDIA ™ - Elon Musk threatens to move Tesla out of California - 2020 News




					t.co


----------



## tenacious (May 9, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> My teeth have never been whiter.


So in the end did the bleach or the Tide-pods have more whitening power?


----------



## tenacious (May 9, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I’m not saying, just sayin, here is one of your leading twats take on old Joe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We all snicker and laugh because yeah, it is kind of funny that here's this old old man getting accused of being a scoundrel. Gawd that has to be embarrassing for him, and yes it's titillating. Except of course Joe's been in office forever and I think folks probably feel they have a good understanding of who he is and his accuser seems, er... unstable.  

As for the hypocrisy? Hard to deny the Dems didn't go overboard with the whole #metoo affair. And now they've recognized the over reach and seem to be adapting. I suppose you could say this makes them hypocrites but when the alternative to keep Al Frankening party leaders over unsubstantiated accusations...


----------



## tenacious (May 9, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I HATE THE MEDIA ™ - Elon Musk threatens to move Tesla out of California 2020 News
> 
> 
> I HATE THE MEDIA ™ - Elon Musk threatens to move Tesla out of California - 2020 News
> ...


Honestly to me what the state does is less interesting then how things re-open from an insurance standpoint. Like are the workers going to be asked to sign a waver saying they want to work and wave away all their rights if there's an outbreak? Unless the state says it's safe I find it hard to imagine any insurers would want to take on that risk... which means Musk is going to cover the potential legal costs himself?

Hmm... don't know if he'd do that. I have nothing for respect, but this story strikes me as an ad campaign to convince truck owners in Texas to by his bad boy cars. But then again who knows.  Musk is certainly one of those guys where you go he's light years ahead of me so I could be way off.


----------



## messy (May 9, 2020)

messy said:


> When Barack and Michelle start really campaigning and then we have debates, I don't think the election will be close. You will see.


Former President Barack Obama delivered a blistering critique of the Trump administration's response to the coronavirus crisis, describing it as "an absolute chaotic disaster" during a private call Friday night with people
"This election that's coming up -- on every level -- is so important because what we're going to be battling is not just a particular individual or a political party," Obama said. "What we're fighting against is these long-term trends in which being selfish, being tribal, being divided, and seeing others as an enemy -- that has become a stronger impulse in American life."


----------



## messy (May 9, 2020)

tenacious said:


> Honestly to me what the state does is less interesting then how things re-open from an insurance standpoint. Like are the workers going to be asked to sign a waver saying they want to work and wave away all their rights if there's an outbreak? Unless the state says it's safe I find it hard to imagine any insurers would want to take on that risk... which means Musk is going to cover the potential legal costs himself?
> 
> Hmm... don't know if he'd do that. I have nothing for respect, but this story strikes me as an ad campaign to convince truck owners in Texas to by his bad boy cars. But then again who knows.  Musk is certainly one of those guys where you go he's light years ahead of me so I could be way off.


I told my team, only about 7 of them, that we are back June 1st, but if they want to work from home or wear masks or whatever, all ok.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 9, 2020)

EXCLUSIVE: Trump Campaign Launches ‘Moms For Trump’ Coalition
					

President Donald Trump's campaign launched a




					dailycaller.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 10, 2020)

Imtired said:


> View attachment 7105


Who said we don't want to hear it?  We can't make victims come forward... unlike you libtards who can make up victims like you did in Kavanaugh's case.  Or should we just hand you back the "but... but... but... Trump" like your favorite "but... but... but... Obama" ???


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 10, 2020)

tenacious said:


> Yeah, but Trump is telling people to drink bleach. So I don't know that Trump's got much advantage in the not saying stupid things category...


No, stupid liberals put that together on their own.  I watched the presser.  Libtards are the same one's blame Hydroxy when doctors, all over the country, have established its value and purpose in treating the virus.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 10, 2020)

tenacious said:


> I would guess the thinking is that Trump won by pulling in a lot of Obama voters in the mid-west? My guess is right about now they are missing them some Obama.


The thinking is that Biden sounds like a fucking moron when he speaks and speaking is the ONE thing Obama did well.  So the libtards are now going to write Obama a very nice check, after paying Klobabore and Bootygig to go away, and telling Bernie his retirement is now well funded, since Pap Smear Joe hasn't a fucking chance in Hell of winning on his own.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 10, 2020)

tenacious said:


> It's weird to me that in your mind, it's your fellow American's who are the biggest enemies.


Fine... let it be weird.  If you don't see the liberal media acting like Russian bots, or libtards like Pelosi and Feinstein excusing Biden's accusations as incredibly hypocritical, then I can't help you.  Liberals want Trump out at all cost... even if it means supporting open borders, no control over legal voting and promising "free everything" with no concern for the consequences of those actions.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 10, 2020)

tenacious said:


> So in the end did the bleach or the Tide-pods have more whitening power?


If you've ever used Crest Whitening Strips... you know consuming bleach isn't all that dangerous.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 10, 2020)

messy said:


> Former President Barack Obama delivered a blistering critique of the Trump administration's response to the coronavirus crisis, describing it as "an absolute chaotic disaster" during a private call Friday night with people
> "This election that's coming up -- on every level -- is so important because what we're going to be battling is not just a particular individual or a political party," Obama said. "What we're fighting against is these long-term trends in which being selfish, being tribal, being divided, and seeing others as an enemy -- that has become a stronger impulse in American life."


Barack criticizing anyone, after the way he completely fucked up the H1N1, is a disgrace.  He and Mike need to go live on their $12M island paradise and shut the fuck up.  Hopefully the melting ice caps take both those idiots out to sea.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 10, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> The thinking is that Biden sounds like a fucking moron when he speaks and speaking is the ONE thing Obama did well.  So the libtards are now going to write Obama a very nice check, after paying Klobabore and Bootygig to go away, and telling Bernie his retirement is now well funded, since Pap Smear Joe hasn't a fucking chance in Hell of winning on his own.


He does with mail in ballots


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 10, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> He does with mail in ballots


True... except that so many of the primaries were a disaster.  Just imagine a nationwide mail in.  I wonder if libtards can get the open borders fast enough to get ballots to Mexico.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 10, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> True... except that so many of the primaries were a disaster.  Just imagine a nationwide mail in.  I wonder if libtards can get the open borders fast enough to get ballots to Mexico.


Do not underestimate the lengths they will go to steal the election.
Look at the legions of masked zombies wandering the streets.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 10, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Barack criticizing anyone, after the way he completely fucked up the H1N1, is a disgrace.  He and Mike need to go live on their $12M island paradise and shut the fuck up.  Hopefully the melting ice caps take both those idiots out to sea.


Can he swim?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 10, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Do not underestimate the lengths they will go to steal the election.
> Look at the legions of masked zombies wandering the streets.


Antifa 2.0


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 10, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Antifa 2.0


Or worse, they send five ballots to every democrat who's lived within the last 150 years.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 11, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Or worse, they send five ballots to every democrat who's lived within the last 150 years.


You idiots sure are the victims of some far fetched conspiracies! You snowflake bitches will be ok.


----------



## messy (May 11, 2020)

This page is hysterical. A bunch of screaming ladies who are watching the same scary movie...called "it's over for Donald."


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 11, 2020)

messy said:


> This page is hysterical. A bunch of screaming ladies who are watching the same scary movie...called "it's over for Donald."


I'll see your misogyny and raise you a...


----------



## messy (May 11, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I'll see your misogyny and raise you a...
> View attachment 7124


Picture says 1000 words...I'm sure you can relate. I can't.


----------



## Ellejustus (May 11, 2020)

The Bull is about to be let out.  I have some friends in high places and the sh8t is about to hit the fan.  I will stay low and watch things unfold.  Scary stuff messy.  Carry on, carry on, carry on my fellow Americans.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 11, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Can he swim?


By "he" you mean...?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 11, 2020)

messy said:


> This page is hysterical. A bunch of screaming ladies who are watching the same scary movie...called "it's over for Donald."


Remember when it '*was over for Donald*' in 2016?  Here's Wolfie when it became clear the election "_*was over*_..." and people voted "*for Donald*"


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 11, 2020)

messy said:


> This page is hysterical. A bunch of screaming ladies who are watching the same scary movie...called "it's over for Donald."


Maybe, but look what he has accomplished.
It’ll take decades for your bitterness to heal.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 11, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> The Bull is about to be let out.  I have some friends in high places and the sh8t is about to hit the fan.  I will stay low and watch things unfold.  Scary stuff messy.  Carry on, carry on, carry on my fellow Americans.
> 
> View attachment 7128


That little pencil neck Rosenstein need to be outed and then Wray needs to be locked up with Brennan and clapper.


----------



## tenacious (May 11, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> No, stupid liberals put that together on their own.  I watched the presser.  Libtards are the same one's blame Hydroxy when doctors, all over the country, have established its value and purpose in treating the virus.


Let me see if I follow.  All the dumb stuff everyone's heard Trump say over the last year is actually the result of a liberal conspiracy, and not Trump doing?  lol. You obviously have your finger on the pulse of what's going on here.  

Anyway, yea Joe says some dumb stuff.  But so do Trump.  To me this one is a wash.


----------



## tenacious (May 11, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> The thinking is that Biden sounds like a fucking moron when he speaks and speaking is the ONE thing Obama did well.  So the libtards are now going to write Obama a very nice check, after paying Klobabore and Bootygig to go away, and telling Bernie his retirement is now well funded, since Pap Smear Joe hasn't a fucking chance in Hell of winning on his own.


Again... your guys talks about drinking bleach. But oh yeah, the liberals tricked him into saying that or something... so obviously we can't hold that against him.  

I think I see what's going on here.  You're one of them nutters ain't ya?


----------



## tenacious (May 11, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> If you've ever used Crest Whitening Strips... you know consuming bleach isn't all that dangerous.


I wouldn't think you could drink enough bleach to kill yourself.  But undoubtedly you'd be sick enough to wish you were dead.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 11, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Do not underestimate the lengths they will go to steal the election.
> Look at the legions of masked zombies wandering the streets.


Do you understand how slim a margin trump won the presidency by, 77,000 votes spread out over 3 key states. aka it could have gone either way. So for you to believe some great effort must be made to beat the least popular president of all time you are simply delusional . . . but we already knew that.


----------



## tenacious (May 11, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> He does with mail in ballots


But again... let's be honest.  Making sense doesn't seem like it's one of those boxes that needs to be check to win the presidency.  W. Trump.  Joe...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 11, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Or worse, they send five ballots to every democrat who's lived within the last 150 years.


How many votes do you think a massive social media onslaught might put into question?


----------



## tenacious (May 11, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Do not underestimate the lengths they will go to steal the election.
> Look at the legions of masked zombies wandering the streets.


Examples?


----------



## nononono (May 11, 2020)

messy said:


> When Barack and Michelle start really campaigning and then we have debates, I don't think the election will be close. You will see.



*NOOOOOO........YOU WILL SEE....*
*
Neither one of those individuals have a plan......
Neither one of those individuals have the ability to debate....
Neither one of those individuals have any dignity left....
Neither one of those individuals have the support needed to move forward....


And YOU are correct.....The election won't even be close if it is an HONEST election...!!!!
*
*Just wait and see .............!!!!!*


----------



## nononono (May 11, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> How many votes do you think a massive social media onslaught might put into question?



*You privy to Criminal Operations within the DNC.......?*


----------



## nononono (May 11, 2020)

tenacious said:


> Again... your guys talks about drinking bleach. But oh yeah, the liberals tricked him into saying that or something... so obviously we can't hold that against him.
> 
> I think I see what's going on here.  You're one of them nutters ain't ya?


*If he said that, why did you drink the stuff.....You should have known better...*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 11, 2020)

tenacious said:


> Examples?


Ill snap a pic next time in the Costco parking lot.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 11, 2020)

Here's a pic i took at the supermarket last week.
Had to get out of there QUICK!


----------



## Imtired (May 11, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Do not underestimate the lengths they will go to steal the election.
> Look at the legions of masked zombies wandering the streets.


I don’t understand the logic.  Mail-in ballots would apply to everyone, not just Democrats.  So how is it that only Democrats would be able to game the system?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 11, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Do you understand how slim a margin trump won the presidency by, 77,000 votes spread out over 3 key states. aka it could have gone either way. So for you to believe some great effort must be made to beat the least popular president of all time you are simply delusional . . . but we already knew that.


Just like Hillary in 2016, Biden doesn’t really get the vote out.
It’s amazing he is the best you could come up with in 4 years.
Do you think Obama is gonna really bitch his wagon to Biden?
Obama is to lazy to make a difference.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 11, 2020)

Can you imagine the Supreme Court has a black justice and he’s not a Democrat and he’s not a victim?
Maybe some of the videos of Biden going after him and not being too nice to Anita Hill will come out.
Come on Man.


----------



## tenacious (May 12, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Here's a pic i took at the supermarket last week.
> Had to get out of there QUICK!
> View attachment 7137


YIkes.  Looks like those meat shortages are no joke...


----------



## tenacious (May 12, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Can you imagine the Supreme Court has a black justice and he’s not a Democrat and he’s not a victim?
> Maybe some of the videos of Biden going after him and not being too nice to Anita Hill will come out.
> Come on Man.


Again... some of the nutter logic being thrown around in here is hard to follow.  But what it sounds like you're saying is C. Thomas is a victim, on account of his not being a victim. Hmm.  Is he a victim or not?  Your point is unclear to me.


----------



## tenacious (May 12, 2020)

nononono said:


> *If he said that, why did you drink the stuff.....You should have known better...*


I do have to say, with most of Trumps miss statements, you can usually find a news story or something that you figure he was quoting and just got tangled up. But the whole bleach thing, is a head scratcher to me.  I'd assume he was making a joke.  
Biden on the other hand, seems more like he's one of those guys who starts thinking about other things mid-conversation. And then because it's on his mind ends up talking about it.  

But aside from tabloid level interest, these types of personal tics don't matter to me. Is it how you're going to decide who gets your vote No?


----------



## tenacious (May 12, 2020)

I've been thinking about who Biden should pick for his VP? I'm starting to rethink my earlier Biden/Harris guesses. 

This is going to be a close election in terms of the Electoral College. Despite having what strikes me as a magnanimous personality, I don't know what states she helps Biden win that he doesn't win already? Going with a Klobuchar on the other hand...


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 12, 2020)

tenacious said:


> But again... let's be honest.  Making sense doesn't seem like it's one of those boxes that needs to be check to win the presidency.  W. Trump.  Joe...











						Mail-In Ballots Are a Recipe for Confusion, Coercion, and Fraud | National Review
					

So, naturally, Democrats are pushing to have them sent to every voter — or “voter.”



					t.co


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 12, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Do you understand how slim a margin trump won the presidency by, 77,000 votes spread out over 3 key states. aka it could have gone either way. So for you to believe some great effort must be made to beat the least popular president of all time you are simply delusional . . . but we already knew that.


Ratboy you didn't think Trump could win in 2016, remember?
Joe Biden can't remember what he said ten minutes ago...
When are you gonna realize the Democrat party is in big trouble?
If Biden continues to move farther left to gain support from socialist members of his party, he will lose the election.
Click your heels together three times and say "Trump can't win...Trump can't win..."


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 12, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> How many votes do you think a massive social media onslaught might put into question?


Massive social media onslaught?  Are you referring to Russian bots or the libtard media?  Nearly impossible to tell them apart these days.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 12, 2020)

tenacious said:


> Examples?


Giving voting rights to illegal aliens.  Making sure felons are reminded they can, and should, vote since the democrats fight for early release.  The legislation push to NOT have to provide ID to vote.  Burdening the American taxpayer to fund healthcare for illegals per liberal legislation.

Want more?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 12, 2020)

tenacious said:


> I've been thinking about who Biden should pick for his VP? I'm starting to rethink my earlier Biden/Harris guesses.
> 
> This is going to be a close election in terms of the Electoral College. Despite having what strikes me as a magnanimous personality, I don't know what states she helps Biden win that he doesn't win already? Going with a Klobuchar on the other hand...


Why would you give an ounce of respect to a woman that screwed her unattractive and married boss to advance her career?  And she's going to garner black votes, because we know Joe categorizes votes by skin color and lesbian soccer, based on her aggression towards black criminals?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 12, 2020)

Supreme court grills Trump lawyers over president's unreleased tax returns
					

Trump has refused to release documents but Sonia Sotomayor says there is a tradition of Congress ‘seeking records and getting them’




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 12, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Supreme court grills Trump lawyers over president's unreleased tax returns
> 
> 
> Trump has refused to release documents but Sonia Sotomayor says there is a tradition of Congress ‘seeking records and getting them’
> ...


Trump isn't required to release his tax returns and they aren't any of your business anyway.  Sonia and her fat fucking ass can fuck themselves.  There's a tradition?  Well, traditionally the libtard party wasn't a bunch of ass hurt libtards afraid of a fair election.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 12, 2020)

U.S. Supreme Court wary of presidential 'harassment' in Trump finances fight
					

In a major showdown over presidential powers, U.S. Supreme Court justices on Tuesday appeared divided over President Donald Trump's bid to prevent congressional Democrats from obtaining his financial records but seemed more open toward a New York prosecutor's attempt to secure similar records...




					www.yahoo.com
				




Here's a more realistic article, Husky Pu.  The Supreme Court knows the fat broad and her libtard party is full of shit.


----------



## Imtired (May 12, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Ratboy you didn't think Trump could win in 2016, remember?
> Joe Biden can't remember what he said ten minutes ago...
> When are you gonna realize the Democrat party is in big trouble?
> If Biden continues to move farther left to gain support from socialist members of his party, he will lose the election.
> Click your heels together three times and say "Trump can't win...Trump can't win..."


K, I’ll do that at the same time as you click your heels together and say “Biden can’t win..Biden can’t win...”

For a group that feigns confidence Trump will win, you, Sheriff Joe, Outlaw, et. al. sure do post a LOT about just how badly Biden will get beat.  If you’re so sure of that why the need to post it over and over and over and over...???  Just sit back and relax if you’re so sure Trump is going to have a cakewalk.  Chill out for heaven’s sake.   You guys seem awfully nervous.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 12, 2020)

Imtired said:


> K, I’ll do that at the same time as you click your heels together and say “Biden can’t win..Biden can’t win...”
> 
> For a group that feigns confidence Trump will win, you, Sheriff Joe, Outlaw, et. al. sure do post a LOT about just how badly Biden will get beat.  If you’re so sure of that why the need to post it over and over and over and over...???  Just sit back and relax if you’re so sure Trump is going to have a cakewalk.  Chill out for heaven’s sake.   You guys seem awfully nervous.


I post it over and over because the libtards here... you included... pretend you don't see certain things.  If I could staple it to your foreheads, I would.


----------



## Imtired (May 12, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I post it over and over because the libtards here... you included... pretend you don't see certain things.  If I could staple it to your foreheads, I would.


Thanks for confirming what I suspected.  If you were confident, why would you care what “libtards” think?   Does our confidence you are wrong exacerbate doubts you have deep inside?   That is what I suspect.


----------



## Imtired (May 12, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Why would you give an ounce of respect to a woman that screwed her unattractive and married boss to advance her career?  And she's going to garner black votes, because we know Joe categorizes votes by skin color and lesbian soccer, based on her aggression towards black criminals?


You literally don’t see the irony, do you?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 12, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Why would you give an ounce of respect to a woman that screwed her unattractive and married boss to advance her career?  And she's going to garner black votes, because we know Joe categorizes votes by skin color and lesbian soccer, based on her aggression towards black criminals?


That’s the Democrats for ya.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 12, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Thanks for confirming what I suspected.  If you were confident, why would you care what “libtards” think?   Does our confidence you are wrong exacerbate doubts you have deep inside?   That is what I suspect.


Exacerbate doubts?  LOL... you were confident in 2016, too, weren't you?  You're a bunch of butthurt libtards and spend everyday crying about Trump.  That's why we give you attention.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 12, 2020)

Imtired said:


> You literally don’t see the irony, do you?


No, I literally don't.  What irony is that?  Did Trump screw his married boss to gain advancement?  Harris is notorious for putting innocent black men in jail for no reason.  But now she's okay because she's a libtard candidate?  Hypocrites to the end.  At least you're consistent.


----------



## tenacious (May 13, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Why would you give an ounce of respect to a woman that screwed her unattractive and married boss to advance her career?  And she's going to garner black votes, because we know Joe categorizes votes by skin color and lesbian soccer, based on her aggression towards black criminals?


Hmm... She'll garner black votes for Biden, Pence will garner religious votes for Trump. If any of this actually comes as a shock to you Mr. Outlaw, then maybe you ought to run on home and put your daddy's shoes on son... politics is a grown man's game.  

As for who is sleeping with who? I could care less about any of that.  The same charisma that gets folks elected into public office, also happens to get them laid.


----------



## tenacious (May 13, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Giving voting rights to illegal aliens.  Making sure felons are reminded they can, and should, vote since the democrats fight for early release.  The legislation push to NOT have to provide ID to vote.  Burdening the American taxpayer to fund healthcare for illegals per liberal legislation.
> 
> Want more?


Not really sure of the details on this one, but my gut says you're fighting the wrong fight on this one.  The Supreme Court has already ruled if a sick human gets help (illegal, legal it doesn't matter) if they show up at the emergency room...

If I'm already on the hook for the medical costs, I'm open to whatever plan costs the fewest tax dollars. If that's insurance, then I vote insurance. We can't let the government keep running up trillion dollar deficits because our leaders can't do math.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 13, 2020)

Uh oh
Califuckingfornia?








						GOP sweeps congressional special elections
					

Throuple replacement flips California seat




					hotair.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 13, 2020)

tenacious said:


> Hmm... She'll garner black votes for Biden, Pence will garner religious votes for Trump. If any of this actually comes as a shock to you Mr. Outlaw, then maybe you ought to run on home and put your daddy's shoes on son... politics is a grown man's game.
> 
> As for who is sleeping with who? I could care less about any of that.  The same charisma that gets folks elected into public office, also happens to get them laid.


How black is she?
I don’t think her being a prosecutor will help that cause.
I think she is less than half black, part white, some Injun blood and all dumb bitch.


----------



## tenacious (May 13, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Uh oh
> Califuckingfornia?
> 
> 
> ...


But if you think about it, isn't this actually bad news for you and the rest of the nutter crowd?  

And I say that because if anything, this again makes clear that far left progressive politics is a loser at the national level. And the democratic party is going to take a more moderate track, because a Republican won this race.


----------



## tenacious (May 13, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How black is she?
> I don’t think her being a prosecutor will help that cause.
> I think she is less than half black, part white, some Injun blood and all dumb bitch.


Time for you to simmer down. 
Calling women bitches might be a crowd pleaser at the far rightie get togethers... but on a youth soccer website it just feels weird.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 13, 2020)

tenacious said:


> But if you think about it, isn't this actually bad news for you and the rest of the nutter crowd?
> 
> And I say that because if anything, this again makes clear that far left progressive politics is a loser at the national level. And the democratic party is going to take a more moderate track, because a Republican won this race.


Yeah, just as soon as Pelosi, Schumer, Schiff, Nadler, AOC, Bernie and about 400 other crazy libs die.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 13, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yeah, just as soon as Pelosi, Schumer, Schiff, Nadler, AOC, Bernie and about 400 other crazy libs die.


Remember it's all "their" fault, you bear no responsibility. The intellectuals, the Democrats, anti-fascist, immigrants, doctors, nurses, military personnel that report war crimes, POW's, MIA's, gays, "hood rats", the media, intelligence agencies,  our countries long time allies, Gyh-na, female reporters, it's all their fault.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 13, 2020)

tenacious said:


> Hmm... She'll garner black votes for Biden, Pence will garner religious votes for Trump. If any of this actually comes as a shock to you Mr. Outlaw, then maybe you ought to run on home and put your daddy's shoes on son... politics is a grown man's game.
> 
> As for who is sleeping with who? I could care less about any of that.  The same charisma that gets folks elected into public office, also happens to get them laid.


Black votes?  Black people don't respect her.  Her reputation is for putting black people in prison for minor offenses.  Black people despise her.  If you don't know that, maybe you should pull your head out of your ass.  

P.S. - It's "couldn't care less".  If this actually comes as a surprise to you, maybe you ought to fuck with people in your own league.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 13, 2020)

tenacious said:


> Not really sure of the details on this one, but my gut says you're fighting the wrong fight on this one.  The Supreme Court has already ruled if a sick human gets help (illegal, legal it doesn't matter) if they show up at the emergency room...
> 
> If I'm already on the hook for the medical costs, I'm open to whatever plan costs the fewest tax dollars. If that's insurance, then I vote insurance. We can't let the government keep running up trillion dollar deficits because our leaders can't do math.


Yeah... and it's bullshit a working, tax paying citizen is stuck with a medical bill and some fucking illegal alien or drunken bum gets the same level of care for free.  We can't keep coddling illegal aliens, bums and convicts.  Fuck all of them.  Pay your own way.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 13, 2020)

tenacious said:


> But if you think about it, isn't this actually bad news for you and the rest of the nutter crowd?
> 
> And I say that because if anything, this again makes clear that far left progressive politics is a loser at the national level. And the democratic party is going to take a more moderate track, because a Republican won this race.


Take a more moderate approach?  The demotards don't have a fucking clue what they're doing.  A communist and a gay mayor.  Really?  Then they prop up 3 more white, rich guys and a fake Indian.  Fucking disgusting party of dipshits.  Now every fucking moron with a "D" on his lapel wants to say Biden is innocent.  LMAO!  Really?  Hypocrisy is big enough to cost these morons another 4 years and, 4 years from now, they'll still wonder why.


----------



## Woobie06 (May 14, 2020)

__





						Washington state directs restaurants to log all eat-in customers in order to reopen
					





					www.msn.com
				




This is getting unbelievable...you want to log and track people for Covid-19, and healthy people out at restaurants...but we don’t have a policy on sex offenders, where 1 in 6 women in their life are affected...14%...170MM Women in the US, thats 28+MM.  how about we get an App for that.  Trace those pieces of crap, and infringe on their freedoms...TBH I’m much more worried about that for my healthy teenage girls than Covid-19.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 14, 2020)

This is good for Trump 2020.








						Report: Since Gov. Whitmer's Lockdown Extension, Nearly One Million More Michiganians Have Refused to Stay Home
					

People are fed up.




					www.redstate.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 14, 2020)

Woobie06 said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's interesting this thing has a 1-2 week incubation period and they're somehow going to track it.  Yet go to the Megan's Law website and see how many offenders are listed as 'out of compliance' because they haven't updated addresses, etc.


----------



## tenacious (May 14, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Black votes?  Black people don't respect her.  Her reputation is for putting black people in prison for minor offenses.  Black people despise her.  If you don't know that, maybe you should pull your head out of your ass.
> 
> P.S. - It's "couldn't care less".  If this actually comes as a surprise to you, maybe you ought to fuck with people in your own league.


Let me see if I follow. You don't think Joe Biden should pick Harris as his VP because it's going to hurt his standing among black voters? Hmm... I would have to disagree.  Here in NYC Rudy Giuliani locked up a lot of Italians during his time as a public prosecutor, and I've got to tell you the little old Italian ladies by me in the upper east always smile fondly when his name comes up. I would suspect, it won't work out all that different for Harris.   

That said, I think dems could run an old shoe for office and black voters are going to turn out to vote against Trump. That's my problem with Harris. She doesn't bring anything to the table that Obama's VP isn't going to already have via his connection to Obama.  Biden needs someone who going to help him win in the rust belt.


----------



## tenacious (May 14, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Yeah... and it's bullshit a working, tax paying citizen is stuck with a medical bill and some fucking illegal alien or drunken bum gets the same level of care for free.  We can't keep coddling illegal aliens, bums and convicts.  Fuck all of them.  Pay your own way.


I don't know. Folks dying on the streets ain't a good look.  And also it's been shown a good way to start plagues...

That said, I personally don't blame anyone for wanting a better life and coming here.  I do blame the employers who hire them. But of course, if the government went after the business owners and dried up the cheap illegal labor market.  Well, I think it's fair to say they don't exactly voters don't really want that to happen either.  Hence we have the talk of building gigantic walls across thousand mile stretches of open desert and all the meaningless grand standing.


----------



## tenacious (May 14, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Take a more moderate approach?  The demotards don't have a fucking clue what they're doing.  A communist and a gay mayor.  Really?  Then they prop up 3 more white, rich guys and a fake Indian.  Fucking disgusting party of dipshits.  Now every fucking moron with a "D" on his lapel wants to say Biden is innocent.  LMAO!  Really?  Hypocrisy is big enough to cost these morons another 4 years and, 4 years from now, they'll still wonder why.


Wow... what a rant.  Take a deep breath and remember the demotards your talking about are your neighbors.  And the things you're really arguing about are how to best educate everyone's children and how to keep the roads paved.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 14, 2020)

trump is a salesman, he sells himself and the trump brand name. Until he ran for president he didn't fully realize (he got a glimpse when he adopted the whole birther thing into his sales pitch) that there is a market for stupid, stupid sells. He now knows there was a lot of stupid waiting to come out. Maybe that's why he never became, "more presidential than anyone!" and stuck with the stupid schtick, people are buying.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 14, 2020)

tenacious said:


> Let me see if I follow. You don't think Joe Biden should pick Harris as his VP because it's going to hurt his standing among black voters? Hmm... I would have to disagree.  Here in NYC Rudy Giuliani locked up a lot of Italians during his time as a public prosecutor, and I've got to tell you the little old Italian ladies by me in the upper east always smile fondly when his name comes up. I would suspect, it won't work out all that different for Harris.
> 
> That said, I think dems could run an old shoe for office and black voters are going to turn out to vote against Trump. That's my problem with Harris. She doesn't bring anything to the table that Obama's VP isn't going to already have via his connection to Obama.  Biden needs someone who going to help him win in the rust belt.


Yes, I do.  For starters, Kamala Harris advanced her career by opening her legs for a married boss.  Second, it's well known she aggressively pursued strong sentences for black people.  Rudy put away the mafia and stepped up on 9-1-1.  Kamala put away Willie's sperm and a lot of black weed smokers.  Big difference.  The only one help the rust belt is Klobubore and she's got the charisma of a rusty belt.

Why would black people not vote for Trump?  Because, unlike Obama, he hasn't told all of them they're victims?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 14, 2020)

tenacious said:


> I don't know. Folks dying on the streets ain't a good look.  And also it's been shown a good way to start plagues...
> 
> That said, I personally don't blame anyone for wanting a better life and coming here.  I do blame the employers who hire them. But of course, if the government went after the business owners and dried up the cheap illegal labor market.  Well, I think it's fair to say they don't exactly voters don't really want that to happen either.  Hence we have the talk of building gigantic walls across thousand mile stretches of open desert and all the meaningless grand standing.


Then tell me why, in San Francisco, the libtards not only encouraged bums and druggies to shoot up and leave their needles and turds on the sidewalk... the just offered them more free alcohol and drugs to help with withdrawals during the pandemic.  Businesses have had to close because customers will no longer step over bums sleeping in the doorway entrances and cops can't chase them away. 

We already have a wall and had it long before Trump came.  Just like the detention cages nobody gave a shit about when Obama was in charge.  Every country has border laws.  Let's stop pretending it's not a problem.  Maybe if the libtards stopped encouraging illegals to come here, and coddling them with promises of free shit in exchange for votes, we wouldn't need a bigger, better wall.  Nobody blames people for wanting a better life... but life isn't fair and it's not our job to pay more in taxes so thousands, if not millions, can have a better life.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 14, 2020)

tenacious said:


> Wow... what a rant.  Take a deep breath and remember the demotards your talking about are your neighbors.  And the things you're really arguing about are how to best educate everyone's children and how to keep the roads paved.


No, they're not my neighbors.  Not when they willingly demand more of my tax dollars to fund their bullshit.  Demotards don't have answers for anything.  They don't solve any problems.  They throw money at things and smile because it makes people feel better.  Everything I wrote is 100% accurate and you know it.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 14, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> trump is a salesman, he sells himself and the trump brand name. Until he ran for president he didn't fully realize (he got a glimpse when he adopted the whole birther thing into his sales pitch) that there is a market for stupid, stupid sells. He now knows there was a lot of stupid waiting to come out. Maybe that's why he never became, "more presidential than anyone!" and stuck with the stupid schtick, people are buying.


Open borders = Stupid
Taking my tax dollars to fund lives for illegal aliens = Stupid
Providing free needles and letting bums live on the streets = Stupid
Allowing grown men in dresses use the same bathroom as little girls = Stupid
Letting criminals out of jail thinking they'd be less likely to get sick = Stupid
Telling Americans they're going to trample their 2nd Amendment = Stupid
Punishing successful people financially, so lazy bums can live better = Stupid

That's just a short list of idiotic policies from the libtard party.  I know Trump lives in your head.  You can't beat him and don't understand why.  I'll tell you why... Half of Americans voted for him.  Wrap your little brain around that.  Sheep like you, that base everything on a smooth speaker like Obama, only think you're intelligent.  Trump gets things done... Obama listened to himself talk.  Biden assaults women and forgets what year it is.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 14, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> No, they're not my neighbors.  Not when they willingly demand more of my tax dollars to fund their bullshit.  Demotards don't have answers for anything.  They don't solve any problems.  They throw money at things and smile because it makes people feel better.  Everything I wrote is 100% accurate and you know it.


So what is trumps stimulus all about? "throw money at things and smile", like the playmate and the porn star? The wall? Tax breaks for the ultra wealthy? Propaganda videos produced only for showing the media what a great job they've done at tax payers expense? trump only going to his own resorts and demanding top dollar for the rooms his staff and security occupy, not to mention catering and security? You talk like only Democrats do it and that they are somehow now the enemy. You rail against democrats more than anything else, they are Americans and yes your neighbors. That you can't deny.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 14, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So what is trumps stimulus all about? "throw money at things and smile", like the playmate and the porn star? The wall? Tax breaks for the ultra wealthy? Propaganda videos produced only for showing the media what a great job they've done at tax payers expense? trump only going to his own resorts and demanding top dollar for the rooms his staff and security occupy, not to mention catering and security? You talk like only Democrats do it and that they are somehow now the enemy. You rail against democrats more than anything else, they are Americans and yes your neighbors. That you can't deny.


Trump's stimulus?  It's Pelosi's stimulus.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 14, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Open borders = Stupid
> Taking my tax dollars to fund lives for illegal aliens = Stupid
> Providing free needles and letting bums live on the streets = Stupid
> Allowing grown men in dresses use the same bathroom as little girls = Stupid
> ...


1. No one wants open borders that is a nutter talking point.
2. The health officials know that saves lives and helps lessen the spread of HIV and other viruses and disease.
3. Another nutter talking point, maybe you can find someone who said that but you honestly think that is a mainstream opinion?
4. Again a heath officials call and done by Democrats and Republicans.
5. Again not anywhere near a mainstream opinion.
6. Who is being "punished" and by whom? If you mean paying taxes to live in a society and you don't like it? Try Afghanistan, 'cept the Taliban will  want their cut there as well.

You really are afraid and believe, unquestioned, what you are directed to. This is America out here with all it's scars and dimples. You sound like you would prefer living in either the wilderness or north korea with kim to be your daddy . . . but you have trump to wipe the tear off your cheek and tell you it's their fault not yours.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 14, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Trump's stimulus?  It's Pelosi's stimulus.


His name is on the checks.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 14, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> His name is on the checks.


Better than Pelosi's... although I bet she signed the one that went to The Kennedy Center.  She and the hubby love that place.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 14, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So what is trumps stimulus all about? "throw money at things and smile", like the playmate and the porn star? The wall? Tax breaks for the ultra wealthy? Propaganda videos produced only for showing the media what a great job they've done at tax payers expense? trump only going to his own resorts and demanding top dollar for the rooms his staff and security occupy, not to mention catering and security? You talk like only Democrats do it and that they are somehow now the enemy. You rail against democrats more than anything else, they are Americans and yes your neighbors. That you can't deny.


The money Trump threw at the pornstar & playmate belonged to Trump...the rest of your tirade is just that, a tirade.
The economy was cruising along nicely until covid 19 and only a ignorant partisan hack believes otherwise.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 14, 2020)

Lying Cunt,


*Democrats' Impeachment Witness Has Some Explaining to Do *
Bronson Stocking | May 14, 2020 8:45 PM






_Source: AP Photo/Andrew Harnik_

Former Ambassador to Ukraine Marie Yovanovitch testified before Congress that her knowledge about corrupt Ukrainian energy company Burisma Holdings and Hunter Biden's lucrative position on the board came only from what she read in press reports and a briefing she received by the Obama State Department ahead of her Senate confirmation hearing. But newly uncovered documents show the former ambassador's knowledge of the two subjects was much greater than she told Congress under oath. 



Citizens United obtained State Department emails this week showing former Ambassador Yovanovitch was involved in discussions regarding Burisma and even attended a meeting with representatives of the company, contradicting her testimony before Congress. The new documents were first reported by investigative journalist John Solomon. 

According to Solomon, the unearthed emails show the ambassador and her staff were engaged in discussions and meetings with Burisma as the energy company scrambled to settle a corruption investigation before the inauguration of President Trump.

(Via Just the News) 



> Yovanovitch, for instance, was specifically warned in an email by her top deputy in September 2016 — three years before her testimony — that Burisma had hired an American firm with deep Democratic connections called Blue Star Strategies to “rehabilitate the reputation” of the Ukrainian gas firm and that it had placed “Hunter Biden on its board,” the memos show.
> She also met directly with a representative for Burisma in her embassy office, less than 45 days before Trump took office, a contact she did not mention during her impeachment deposition.
> The discussions about Burisma inside Yovanovitch’s embassy were so extensive, in fact, that they filled more than 160 pages of emails, memos and correspondence in fall 2016 alone, according to the State Department records obtained under FOIA by the conservative group Citizens United.
> The contacts included a detailed private letter hand-delivered to Yovanovitch by one of Burisma’s lawyers in September 2016, a briefing later that month from her staff on Burisma’s issues, and a meeting scheduled between the ambassador and a Burisma representative shortly before Christmas 2016 as the Obama administration was preparing to leave office.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 14, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> The money Trump threw at the pornstar & playmate belonged to Trump...the rest of your tirade is just that, a tirade.
> The economy was cruising along nicely until covid 19 and only a ignorant partisan hack believes otherwise.


When did that economic upturn start?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 14, 2020)

Yeah... she's sure a gem to the demotard party.









						Bill Gates offers up an idea to help fight the coronavirus pandemic — and AOC fires back with a snarky response
					

Teddy Schleifer on Wednesday tweeted out a link to his story on Recode about how Bill Gates is working to convince his fellow billionaires to donate more in the battle against coronavirus. Then Ocasio-Cortez chimed in.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 15, 2020)

Not exactly a ringing endorsement now is it.








						DNC: Convention Must Happen, We Are Not Officially Nominating Biden
					

Xochitl Hinojosa, communications director for the DNC, said they are "not officially nominating Joe Biden in order to take Donald Trump."




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 15, 2020)

Biden Claims Coronavirus Cost over 85,000 Jobs, Lives of Millions
					

Joe Biden marred his facts on Thursday during a virtual roundtable with three governors supporting his campaign.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 15, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> The money Trump threw at the pornstar & playmate belonged to Trump...the rest of your tirade is just that, a tirade.
> The economy was cruising along nicely until covid 19 and only a ignorant partisan hack believes otherwise.


When did that economic upturn start?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 15, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> When did that economic upturn start?


Yeah... we already know... you credit Obama for a strong economy 3-years after he left.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 15, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> When did that economic upturn start?


Husky, I'm worried about your boy Joe Joe.  Rumor has it a white flag was seen being waved from the basement window.









						Joe Biden on sexual assault allegation: 'I wouldn't vote for me if I believed Tara Reade'
					

Biden once again denied that allegation against him, but said voters should vote with their hearts.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 15, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Husky, I'm worried about your boy Joe Joe.  Rumor has it a white flag was seen being waved from the basement window.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why has she changed her story so many times?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 15, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Yeah... we already know... you credit Obama for a strong economy 3-years after he left.


When did the economic upturn start?


----------



## espola (May 15, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> When did that economic upturn start?


Obama had kind of an advantage because the w years were so hard on the economy that just standing still would have looked like progress.


----------



## nononono (May 15, 2020)

Imtired said:


> I don’t understand the logic.  Mail-in ballots would apply to everyone, not just Democrats.  So how is it that only Democrats would be able to game the system?



*You had a problem advancing from Checkers to Chess didn't you......*


----------



## nononono (May 15, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> When did the economic upturn start?


*Ohhhh about Jan 20, 2017..........and the DEMOCRATS/CCP crashed it with there third*
*coup attempt....*


*If things go " Right " they will all have a scenic view for a moment...

This will be inside the cloth covering for their viewing pleasure...

THE FOUR LETTERS BELOW....

MAGA





*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 15, 2020)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 15, 2020)




----------



## espola (May 15, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> View attachment 7214


The company where I worked at the time (SAIC) rode that 91-01 recovery so hard it almost bankrupted them because of the stock option buyouts being exercised by sudden retirees.


----------



## nononono (May 15, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> View attachment 7214





*Yep....you can thank the DNC/CCP for the third coup attempt that crashed a robust*
*economy.....

Of course you and yours want the Chinese yuan as the monetary standard around the
globe...........that's how bright you are...
*
*1 Yuan = 0.14 Dollar*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 16, 2020)

Biden: 'Trump Was Praising' China and 'Now He's Trying to Play This China Card'
					

On Thursday's broadcast of MSNBC's "The Last Word," 2020 Democratic presidential candidate former Vice President Joe Biden said "Trump was praising the | Clips On Thursday's broadcast of MSNBC's "The Last Word," 2020 Democratic presidential candidate former Vice President Joe Biden said "Trump...




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 16, 2020)

Biden struggles badly during "virtual roundtable" as gaffes continue to pile up
					

Presumptive 2020 Democratic presidential candidate Joe Biden held a "virtual roundtable" Thursday afternoon where he again struggled badly to communicate as his verbal gaffes continue to pile up.




					disrn.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 16, 2020)

Democrat voting block. First illegals and now this, very similar.








						Pregnant monkeys made booze, nicotine and junk food addicts in lab experiments
					

Pregnant monkeys and their babies at the Oregon National Primate Research Center are said to have endured 'pain and suffering' in lab experiments in which they were tested for alcohol, nicotine and junk food addictions




					www.dailystar.co.uk


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 16, 2020)

I don’t need em either Joe.








						Biden Campaign to Latinos: Yeah, We Don't Need You to Beat Trump
					

Former Vice President Joe Biden's campaign is coming under fire for their Latino outreach efforts or rather lack thereof. As more than 32 million Latinos are expected to vote in




					townhall.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 16, 2020)

Now what if joe makes Tara reade his vp?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 16, 2020)

Former Dem Governor Says Team Trump Has Stronger Hispanic Outreach Than Biden Campaign | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 16, 2020)




----------



## tenacious (May 17, 2020)

Kaboom.  Look who stepped in the room.  
Doesn't look like Obama is going to sit this presidential election out...

I know there will be no love for him from the grumpy dwarf section in here, but I think for most of us moderates he represents a better, more sustainable form of government. Maybe covid is an act of God, but at the moment I don't know anyone who says their life is better today then it was 4 years ago.   




> *Obama encourages new graduates to embrace unity in commencement speech*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tenacious (May 17, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> No, they're not my neighbors.  Not when they willingly demand more of my tax dollars to fund their bullshit.  Demotards don't have answers for anything.  They don't solve any problems.  They throw money at things and smile because it makes people feel better.  Everything I wrote is 100% accurate and you know it.


Okay... your neighbors aren't your neighbors. lol


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 17, 2020)

tenacious said:


> Kaboom.  Look who stepped in the room.
> Doesn't look like Obama is going to sit this presidential election out...
> 
> I know there will be no love for him from the grumpy dwarf section in here, but I think for most of us moderates he represents a better, more sustainable form of government. Maybe covid is an act of God, but at the moment I don't know anyone who says their life is better today then it was 4 years ago.


Obama is boring AF.
Can’t get away from from the great white hope.








						‘AUDACITY OF GROPE’: FLASHBACK: Here’s Jon Stewart Making Fun Of Biden For Sniffing Girls
					

Former Comedy Central host Jon Stewart once did a segment poking fun at then-Vice President Joe Biden for his propensity to uncomfortably touch and sniff women.




					dailycaller.com


----------



## tenacious (May 17, 2020)

Those damn Scandinavians. 









						Dutch government urges citizens battling lockdown loneliness to find ‘sex buddy’
					

The National Institute for Public Health and the Environment had been criticized for not offering “sex advice for singles” during the pandemic, according to the BBC — so last week it rectified the …




					nypost.com


----------



## tenacious (May 17, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Obama is boring AF.
> Can’t get away from from the great white hope.
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah but in fairness you're a far right republican.  He doesn't need to win any of you over for Biden to win.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 17, 2020)

tenacious said:


> Yeah but in fairness you're a far right republican.  He doesn't need to win any of you over for Biden to win.


So you are predicting a Biden win?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 17, 2020)

Hundreds Rally for Trump in Florida Boat Parade
					

Hundreds showed support for President Trump in a massive boat parade along the Intracoastal Waterway in Jacksonville, Florida, on Saturday.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 17, 2020)

Obama offers up bitter, depressing, racially divisive commencement speeches
					

For eight years, Barack Obama was the president of the most powerful nation in the world. In the three years since then, he’s become one of the wealthiest men in America, with an estimated net worth of $70 million. You’d think he’d ...




					www.americanthinker.com


----------



## tenacious (May 17, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So you are predicting a Biden win?


Idk. I do think Trump is beatable, which isn't always the case with incumbents. Although who knows what the country will be like in November?

I think there are some big issues for Biden, that don't have any easy answers. For instance I'm seeing Andrew Cumo on the news everyday, but not Biden. Now that we are going to start opening the country up, does this mean the Cumo's and Newsom's are going to give up the center stage? Or are they going to hog up the air time "saving lives" as the economy falters around them.
Likewise, Sanders and the progressives are going to demand airtime so they can turn moderates into lefties.

All of that works against Biden. So I'm not sure Biden is going to win.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 17, 2020)

tenacious said:


> Idk. I do think Trump is beatable, which isn't always the case with incumbents. Although who knows what the country will be like in November?
> 
> I think there are some big issues for Biden, that don't have any easy answers. For instance I'm seeing Andrew Cumo on the news everyday, but not Biden. Now that we are going to start opening the country up, does this mean the Cumo's and Newsom's are going to give up the center stage? Or are they going to hog up the air time "saving lives" as the economy falters around them.
> Likewise, Sanders and the progressives are going to demand airtime so they can turn moderates into lefties.
> ...


Looks more and more like they need to replace Old Joe, I have watched his former self and it is sad that he is being put through this and by his power hungry egotistical wife.


----------



## tenacious (May 17, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Looks more and more like they need to replace Old Joe, I have watched his former self and it is sad that he is being put through this and by his power hungry egotistical wife.


I don't even know if I could pick his wife out of a lineup, that's how important she is too me. Likewise, a lot of what a president does is hire people who are competent who really run the government. I trust Biden to do this for the most part.

I am however very interested in who Biden picks as his running mate. I think realistically, given his age and from what my eyes and ears tell me about him; he's a one term president.  The VP has to be someone who can win at the national level in 4 years, and not a gimmick.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 17, 2020)

tenacious said:


> I don't even know if I could pick his wife out of a lineup, that's how important she is too me.


Thats ok, Biden gets her confused with his sister.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 17, 2020)

tenacious said:


> I don't even know if I could pick his wife out of a lineup, that's how important she is too me.


Why are you lying? She is the puppeteer next to him answering questions directed at him and wiping the slobber from his chin.
Come on man.


----------



## messy (May 17, 2020)

tenacious said:


> I don't even know if I could pick his wife out of a lineup, that's how important she is too me. Likewise, a lot of what a president does is hire people who are competent who really run the government. I trust Biden to do this for the most part.
> 
> I am however very interested in who Biden picks as his running mate. I think realistically, given his age and from what my eyes and ears tell me about him; he's a one term president.  The VP has to be someone who can win at the national level in 4 years, and not a gimmick.


Spot on post. Sometimes it's hardly about the person, Reagan was a puppet and W was a dunce. Are they sympathetic and do you know their  essential views so that the team around them stands for something. Trump was different, he ran on his personality and fueling anger. So people didn't really know that the "team" would consist of right-wing billionaires, sprinkled  with white nationalists. He tried some military guys, but they couldn't stand him so they're  all gone. 
Biden's VP choice will be a tough one and, as you say, important. I wouldn't be mad at Klobuchar or Kamala.


----------



## tenacious (May 17, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Thats ok, Biden gets her confused with his sister.


Now I'm confused.  The sheriff is worried that Joe is going to give too much power to a woman whose name he can't remember.


----------



## tenacious (May 17, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Why are you lying? She is the puppeteer next to him answering questions directed at him and wiping the slobber from his chin.
> Come on man.


The puppeteer?  lol 
How do people even have time to come up with this stuff.


----------



## tenacious (May 17, 2020)

messy said:


> Spot on post. Sometimes it's hardly about the person, Reagan was a puppet and W was a dunce. Are they sympathetic and do you know their  essential views so that the team around them stands for something. Trump was different, he ran on his personality and fueling anger. So people didn't really know that the "team" would consist of right-wing billionaires, sprinkled  with white nationalists. He tried some military guys, but they couldn't stand him so they're  all gone.
> Biden's VP choice will be a tough one and, as you say, important. I wouldn't be mad at Klobuchar or Kamala.


Klobuchar and Kamala.  Maybe the Gov from New Mexico or Michigan.  
Any successful female governor I would think should be considered.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 17, 2020)

tenacious said:


> Now I'm confused.  The sheriff is worried that Joe is going to give too much power to a woman whose name he can't remember.


Joe is an empty vessel in which the entire leftist federal bureaucracy would pour its power into.


----------



## messy (May 17, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Joe is an empty vessel in which the entire leftist federal bureaucracy would pour its power into.


Nothing very leftist. FDR, JFK, LBJ, they really promoted a social welfare state...far more progressive than anything Clinton or Obama put in place.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 17, 2020)

messy said:


> Nothing very leftist. FDR, JFK, LBJ, they really promoted a social welfare state...far more progressive than anything Clinton or Obama put in place.


You have no credibility.
You are a BS artist and nothing more.
I shant file a rebuke with your agency.


----------



## tenacious (May 17, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Joe is an empty vessel in which the entire leftist federal bureaucracy would pour its power into.


Leftist federal bureaucracy? Haha
I wish my team had the brain power to pull of a leftist federal bureaucracy. Did you see how #metoo went for us? Your giving these jokers too much credit. That said, I am still a dem (for the most part) since they don't ask me to support separating families at the boarder or abandoning American allies like the Kurds.

I'm alright with leaders trying new things. But allies and the countries word should be protected regardless of who is in office.


----------



## tenacious (May 17, 2020)

messy said:


> Nothing very leftist. FDR, JFK, LBJ, they really promoted a social welfare state...far more progressive than anything Clinton or Obama put in place.


Folks need to know they can start businesses, get loans, take risks, and pursue their dreams... and won't be sleeping with their kids in the Walmart parking lot if it doesn't work out. At least this is why I support most social programs.
Yes I know and agree people are going to take advantage; but to me the return on these types of investment are worth the cost.


----------



## tenacious (May 17, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You have no credibility.
> You are a BS artist and nothing more.
> I shant file a rebuke with your agency.


Hombre, those who live in glass houses...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 17, 2020)

tenacious said:


> The puppeteer?  lol
> How do people even have time to come up with this stuff.


You are not paying attention.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 17, 2020)

Who will be cleaning all the snail trails?
Creepy Joe would be my guess.


----------



## messy (May 17, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You have no credibility.
> You are a BS artist and nothing more.
> I shant file a rebuke with your agency.


Study a little history. Gain some perspective. You will remain tragically ignorant until you do.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 17, 2020)

And this is the small picture.


----------



## nononono (May 17, 2020)

tenacious said:


> I don't even know if I could pick his wife out of a lineup, that's how important she is too me. Likewise, a lot of what a president does is hire people who are competent who really run the government. I trust Biden to do this for the most part.
> 
> I am however very interested in who Biden picks as his running mate. I think realistically, given his age and from what my eyes and ears tell me about him; he's a one term president.  The VP has to be someone who can win at the national level in 4 years, and not a gimmick.



*You're whacked.....!*
*
That's akin to letting a Bank robber have access to the vault because he knows
how to " handle " money....
*
*Go smoke another bowl load with Old Joe The Perverted Hair Sniffer...!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 17, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> And this is the small picture.View attachment 7228


Strong, powerful woman, that's a beautiful thing!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 17, 2020)

The Flynn leak was the same day Biden requested the unmasking.
YIKES!


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 17, 2020)

tenacious said:


> Kaboom.  Look who stepped in the room.
> Doesn't look like Obama is going to sit this presidential election out...
> 
> I know there will be no love for him from the grumpy dwarf section in here, but I think for most of us moderates he represents a better, more sustainable form of government. Maybe covid is an act of God, but at the moment I don't know anyone who says their life is better today then it was 4 years ago.


Of course he isn't going to sit it out.  The libtard party is counting on him to get Pap Smear Joe elected.  You didn't think Joey was going to be let out of the basement and speak for himself, did you?  The only question is how much will the DNC pay Bath house Barry and what will he say when asked why he waited, until AFTER JoJo was the only candidate, to endorse the dipshit.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 17, 2020)

tenacious said:


> Idk. I do think Trump is beatable, which isn't always the case with incumbents. Although who knows what the country will be like in November?
> 
> I think there are some big issues for Biden, that don't have any easy answers. For instance I'm seeing Andrew Cumo on the news everyday, but not Biden. Now that we are going to start opening the country up, does this mean the Cumo's and Newsom's are going to give up the center stage? Or are they going to hog up the air time "saving lives" as the economy falters around them.
> Likewise, Sanders and the progressives are going to demand airtime so they can turn moderates into lefties.
> ...


Gavin Newsom is going to run for President in 2024.  He will continue to be in the news, everyday, because he can't afford to fuck up this opportunity in California.  Now, to any sane person, he's already proven to be a fuck up.  But as much as the sheep love Obama because he's well spoken, libtards will overlook Gavin fucking his best friend's wife and ruining their marriage because he's a pretty boy... though listening to him is torture.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 17, 2020)

tenacious said:


> I don't even know if I could pick his wife out of a lineup, that's how important she is too me. Likewise, a lot of what a president does is hire people who are competent who really run the government. I trust Biden to do this for the most part.
> 
> I am however very interested in who Biden picks as his running mate. I think realistically, given his age and from what my eyes and ears tell me about him; he's a one term president.  The VP has to be someone who can win at the national level in 4 years, and not a gimmick.


How ironic... Pap Smear Joe can't pick his wife out of a lineup, either.  Especially if his sister is in the same line.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 17, 2020)

tenacious said:


> Leftist federal bureaucracy? Haha
> I wish my team had the brain power to pull of a leftist federal bureaucracy. Did you see how #metoo went for us? Your giving these jokers too much credit. That said, I am still a dem (for the most part) since they don't ask me to support separating families at the boarder or abandoning American allies like the Kurds.
> 
> I'm alright with leaders trying new things. But allies and the countries word should be protected regardless of who is in office.


Isn't every criminal separated from their family?  I guess separating them didn't bother you when Obama was doing it.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 17, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> And this is the small picture.View attachment 7228


The good news is history has proven one thing for Stacey... when she and JoJo get their fucking asses kicked, Joe will actually believe he still won and Stacey will demand a recount and call herself VP no matter what.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 17, 2020)

Janice Dean and Others Rip Andrew Cuomo After He Downplays Nursing Home Deaths, Says 'Older People' Going to Die
					

Unbelievably wrong what he did and now he just made it worse...




					www.redstate.com


----------



## tenacious (May 18, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Of course he isn't going to sit it out. The libtard party is counting on him to get Pap Smear Joe elected. You didn't think Joey was going to be let out of the basement and speak for himself, did you? The only question is how much will the DNC pay Bath house Barry and what will he say when asked why he waited, until AFTER JoJo was the only candidate, to endorse the dipshit.


Darn those libtards!  
How could they possible think Trump could lose to some guy in his basement...


----------



## tenacious (May 18, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Gavin Newsom is going to run for President in 2024.  He will continue to be in the news, everyday, because he can't afford to fuck up this opportunity in California.  Now, to any sane person, he's already proven to be a fuck up.  But as much as the sheep love Obama because he's well spoken, libtards will overlook Gavin fucking his best friend's wife and ruining their marriage because he's a pretty boy... though listening to him is torture.


Of course Newsom is going to run in 2024. Although I suspect it will be on the strength of California's economy. What is the state now, the worlds 5th biggest economy?  Outlaw my friend, there are "maker states" and there are "taker states"... 

Being in charge of the biggest and most successful, through a major crisis like this Corona Virus is only going to lift his stock.


----------



## tenacious (May 18, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> How ironic... Pap Smear Joe can't pick his wife out of a lineup, either.  Especially if his sister is in the same line.


Trump already tried to blackmail the Ukrainian government into creating a scandal, based on getting Biden's son arrested. So at this point everyone I think is ready to see the mud fly.

Let's hope for ya'lls sake that Trumps got more then lame smears on Biden wife's...


----------



## tenacious (May 18, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Isn't every criminal separated from their family?  I guess separating them didn't bother you when Obama was doing it.


Your equivocations don't pass the smell test for me.

Obama deported more people, but somehow thousands more kids were separated from their family under Trump? That doesn't add up.
Likewise under Obama there were no scandals like ICE having trouble getting the kids back to their families because they didn't keep proper records.

But to go back to my earlier point, I get it.  If I was a Trump supporter I'm sure I'd be on here equivocating Trump's actions also.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 18, 2020)

tenacious said:


> Darn those libtards!
> How could they possible think Trump could lose to some guy in his basement...


He can't and won't.  Hillary didn't beat him.  Biden doesn't stand a chance.


----------



## tenacious (May 18, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> He can't and won't.  Hillary didn't beat him.  Biden doesn't stand a chance.


I just wanted to reply to this post real quick, just to make sure it was saved for posterity.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 18, 2020)

tenacious said:


> Of course Newsom is going to run in 2024. Although I suspect it will be on the strength of California's economy. What is the state now, the worlds 5th biggest economy?  Outlaw my friend, there are "maker states" and there are "taker states"...
> 
> Being in charge of the biggest and most successful, through a major crisis like this Corona Virus is only going to lift his stock.


Yeah... I keep hearing about the strength and surplus we had... I guess we just ignore all the state programs that are underfunded and have been for years.  I'm not sure what you think Gavin is doing differently than Trump.  "Biggest and most successful" isn't what comes to mind when I see people defying his orders, 5% of a high speed rail system, a Governor's mansion that he abandoned after 1 night because his stolen family didn't like stepping over homeless people to go to bed.  His "stock" isn't shit in Sacramento.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 18, 2020)

tenacious said:


> Trump already tried to blackmail the Ukrainian government into creating a scandal, based on getting Biden's son arrested. So at this point everyone I think is ready to see the mud fly.
> 
> Let's hope for ya'lls sake that Trumps got more then lame smears on Biden wife's...


Is everyone, like you for example, ready to admit Biden extorted Ukraine for $1B if they didn't back off his kid?  I've posted the video here half a dozen times.  Did you see it?  You hear Joe's words about quid pro quo and how Obama will back him up?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 18, 2020)

tenacious said:


> Your equivocations don't pass the smell test for me.
> 
> Obama deported more people, but somehow thousands more kids were separated from their family under Trump? That doesn't add up.
> Likewise under Obama there were no scandals like ICE having trouble getting the kids back to their families because they didn't keep proper records.
> ...


There were no scandals about Obama because, back then, we all respected our laws.  Now that Trump does the same thing Obama did, it's wrong.  Amazing how that hypocrisy works, but hypocrisy is the one thing libtards are good at.  Obama deportations and cages "good".  Trump deportations and cages "bad".  Now the libtards want to make it illegal for ICE and local law enforcement to work together.   Yeah... I guess that would mean they're doing their jobs too well, right?  Can't have the law breaking illegals at too much of a disadvantage.  What's next?  We make sure all criminals are properly stocked with guns so they have a fair fight when the cops show up?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 18, 2020)

tenacious said:


> I just wanted to reply to this post real quick, just to make sure it was saved for posterity.


It'll be up on the wall next to "Hillary by a landslide."


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 18, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> It'll be up on the wall next to "Hillary by a landslide."


The realization seems to have sunk in with you, finally, so you have shifted strategy. There may be hope for you yet, though I highly doubt it.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 18, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The realization seems to have sunk in with you, finally, so you have shifted strategy. There may be hope for you yet, though I highly doubt it.


I think your comprehension took a significant hit over the weekend.  Perhaps a head injury.  Duck and take cover.  Seems to be helping your kid sniffing buddy, Biden.  I keep hearing his poll numbers are increasing.  LMAO!


----------



## tenacious (May 18, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> There were no scandals about Obama because, back then, we all respected our laws.  Now that Trump does the same thing Obama did, it's wrong.  Amazing how that hypocrisy works, but hypocrisy is the one thing libtards are good at.  Obama deportations and cages "good".  Trump deportations and cages "bad".  Now the libtards want to make it illegal for ICE and local law enforcement to work together.   Yeah... I guess that would mean they're doing their jobs too well, right?  Can't have the law breaking illegals at too much of a disadvantage.  What's next?  We make sure all criminals are properly stocked with guns so they have a fair fight when the cops show up?


Are you sure it's so much that I'm being a hypocrite as it's me laughing at your "Obama said it was okay" argument to excuse Trump? haha... talk about hypocrite arguments- well Obama!!!

Also just throwing this out there, but not sure Trump wants to keep going after Obama? To me, it's a reminder of better days then where we find ourselves in the lead up to this election.


----------



## tenacious (May 18, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Is everyone, like you for example, ready to admit Biden extorted Ukraine for $1B if they didn't back off his kid?  I've posted the video here half a dozen times.  Did you see it?  You hear Joe's words about quid pro quo and how Obama will back him up?


Oh right, that time a half dozen or so Trump insiders got arrested (Cohen, Flynn, Etc.) and it was Biden's fault. Yea, hard to imagine the American voter not be swayed to turn on Biden for that.


----------



## tenacious (May 18, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> It'll be up on the wall next to "Hillary by a landslide."


Good. You see the irony now...


----------



## nononono (May 18, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Of course he isn't going to sit it out.  The libtard party is counting on him to get Pap Smear Joe elected.  You didn't think Joey was going to be let out of the basement and speak for himself, did you?  The only question is how much will the DNC pay Bath house Barry and what will he say when asked why he waited, until AFTER JoJo was the only candidate, to endorse the dipshit.


*" Bath house " Barry......now that's some funny " Sh#t "......*
*
By the way.....anyone seen " Reggie " lately...!*


----------



## nononono (May 18, 2020)

tenacious said:


> Oh right, that time a half dozen or so Trump insiders got arrested (Cohen, Flynn, Etc.) and it was Biden's fault. Yea, hard to imagine the American voter not be swayed to turn on Biden for that.


*The TRUTH has eluded you due to the " Barry Blinders " you wear*
*24/7 - 365.....
*
*Here's a little help Tiny " T "....   They were set up.*


----------



## tenacious (May 18, 2020)

nononono said:


> *The TRUTH has eluded you due to the " Barry Blinders " you wear*
> *24/7 - 365.....*
> 
> *Here's a little help Tiny " T "....   They were set up.*


Triva time. What President said this timeless line, that still works perfectly today?

"There you go again..."
(scroll down to see answer)


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 18, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I think your comprehension took a significant hit over the weekend.  Perhaps a head injury.  Duck and take cover.  Seems to be helping your kid sniffing buddy, Biden.  I keep hearing his poll numbers are increasing.  LMAO!


You finally see the reality of 2016 that trump just squeaked by so you have gone from trump one hugely to Hillary was projected to win in a landslide (which is a lie, she was projected to have a slim national lead which came true but we don't vote nationally).


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 18, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Is everyone, like you for example, ready to admit Biden extorted Ukraine for $1B if they didn't back off his kid?  I've posted the video here half a dozen times.  Did you see it?  You hear Joe's words about quid pro quo and how Obama will back him up?


You do revel in your ignorance don't ya!


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 18, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Strong, powerful woman, that's a beautiful thing!


Fat slob with a Michael Strahan gap, mounds of financial debt and the inability to admit she lost the governor's race.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 18, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You finally see the reality of 2016 that trump just squeaked by so you have gone from trump one hugely to Hillary was projected to win in a landslide (which is a lie, she was projected to have a slim national lead which came true but we don't vote nationally).


304 to 227 isn't my idea of "squeaking", dipshit, but you run with that.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 18, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You do revel in your ignorance don't ya!


I bet you and your alter ego before and you pussy'd out.  Want to bet again?  If I can produce the video, you delete your account and never come back.  If I can't, I'll leave.  So what do you say?  Yes or No?  You want the bet or you gonna puss out again?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 18, 2020)

tenacious said:


> Are you sure it's so much that I'm being a hypocrite as it's me laughing at your "Obama said it was okay" argument to excuse Trump? haha... talk about hypocrite arguments- well Obama!!!
> 
> Also just throwing this out there, but not sure Trump wants to keep going after Obama? To me, it's a reminder of better days then where we find ourselves in the lead up to this election.


It's your hypocrisy.  Trump did nothing Obama didn't do... except actually do a better job of enforcing our laws.  But when Trump did it, it was racist because Obama is only half white.

"Obama" wasn't better days... he was a bitch that spoke well, bowed his head to other leaders and got very little accomplished in 8 years.  We were getting fucked financially, by other countries, but you clowns didn't care.  The shepherd spoke and you sheep went "BBBBBAAAAA-RRRYYYY."


----------



## tenacious (May 18, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> It's your hypocrisy.  Trump did nothing Obama didn't do... except actually do a better job of enforcing our laws.  But when Trump did it, it was racist because Obama is only half white.
> 
> "Obama" wasn't better days... he was a bitch that spoke well, bowed his head to other leaders and got very little accomplished in 8 years.  We were getting fucked financially, by other countries, but you clowns didn't care.  The shepherd spoke and you sheep went "BBBBBAAAAA-RRRYYYY."


Now hear me out.

First in defense of myself and hypocrisy- at least I have laid my ideals out on the table. Obviously, as you pointed out with child separation- when the rubber hits the road ideals are not always met... and this is just reality. When you set lofty goals there is somewhat of an expectation that mistakes and failures are going to happen.

Let's compare this to your defense of Trump.  Instead of talking about what Trump stands for, the litmus test is "if I can find an instance of it happening under Obama, then anyone who complains is a hypocrite." I.e.  your whole defense boils down to if Obama said it was alright or not...


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 18, 2020)

tenacious said:


> Now hear me out.
> 
> First in defense of myself and hypocrisy- at least I have laid my ideals out on the table. Obviously, as you pointed out with child separation- when the rubber hits the road ideals are not always met... and this is just reality. When you set lofty goals there is somewhat of an expectation that mistakes and failures are going to happen.
> 
> Let's compare this to your defense of Trump.  Instead of talking about what Trump stands for, the litmus test is "if I can find an instance of it happening under Obama, then anyone who complains is a hypocrite." I.e.  your whole defense boils down to if Obama said it was alright or not...


Yes... it's hypocrisy.  You can spew babble but, at the end of the day, you were doing it on Obama's watch... nobody said a word.  But when it happens on Trump's watch, because HE said we need closed borders just like Obama did, it's racist.  That's the quintessential example of hypocrisy.


----------



## tenacious (May 18, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Yes... it's hypocrisy.  You can spew babble but, at the end of the day, you were doing it on Obama's watch... nobody said a word.  But when it happens on Trump's watch, because HE said we need closed borders just like Obama did, it's racist.  That's the quintessential example of hypocrisy.


Ahh yes... the fact that ICE had trouble putting over a thousand kids back with their parents is no biggie, because after all Obama said closing the boarders was okay.  Haha. You are really funny to listen to. Morally reprehensible, but so what I say? Plenty of people like that walking around these days and not nearly enough comedy.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 18, 2020)

tenacious said:


> Ahh yes... the fact that ICE had trouble putting over a thousand kids back with their parents is no biggie, because after all Obama said closing the boarders was okay.  Haha. You are really funny to listen to. Morally reprehensible, but so what I say? Plenty of people like that walking around these days.


If people respected our borders to begin with, there'd be nobody to relocate.  I don't have sympathy for criminals.  It's not my job to provide a living for people living in other countries.  If that's morally reprehensible, you fucking dig your checkbook out and pay them.  What's ALSO morally reprehensible is you endorsing illegal aliens leapfrogging genuine immigrants doing it the right way.

If their lives are that bad, they can demand more of their country or go south instead of north.  I already support enough convicts and bums because fucking liberals don't mind spending my tax dollars to buy themselves votes.


----------



## tenacious (May 18, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> If people respected our borders to begin with, there'd be nobody to relocate.  I don't have sympathy for criminals.  It's not my job to provide a living for people living in other countries.  If that's morally reprehensible, you fucking dig your checkbook out and pay them.  What's ALSO morally reprehensible is you endorsing illegal aliens leapfrogging genuine immigrants doing it the right way.
> 
> If their lives are that bad, they can demand more of their country or go south instead of north.  I already support enough convicts and bums because fucking liberals don't mind spending my tax dollars to buy themselves votes.


How am I suppose to respond to this... those darn libtards?
Although I am a bit interested in how you can be a "lock 'em" Republican, and yet you're complaining about paying for convicts. I know for sure Obama never said that was alright, so I'm interested in hearing you explain this little bit of hypocracy away.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 18, 2020)

tenacious said:


> How am I suppose to respond to this... those darn libtards?
> Although I am a bit interested in how you can be a "lock 'em" Republican, and yet you're complaining about paying for convicts. I know for sure Obama never said that was alright, so I'm interested in hearing you explain this little bit of hypocracy away.


No... "those fucking hypocritical libtards that sold our country for votes they need to beat Trump".  That's how you respond to it.  You be honest.  And I'm not a republican... I'm a libertarian.  So while I see Trump's flaws, they aren't news.  What's news is hypocrisy of the demotards and their complete refusal to work with him.  Furthermore, if you can't see how the media is trying to get Biden elected, you're beyond honest conversation.  

Obama never said what was right?  Obama was the one that said any black criminal could be his son.  Obama is the one that said too many black people are being locked up because of their skin color.  Obama is the one that set a record for prison pardons before he left office.  Are you kidding me?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 18, 2020)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 18, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You finally see the reality of 2016 that trump just squeaked by so you have gone from trump one hugely to Hillary was projected to win in a landslide (which is a lie, she was projected to have a slim national lead which came true but we don't vote nationally).


I don’t think one is the word you are looking for, Dummy.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 18, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> View attachment 7242


Let me be the first to call bullshit on the NY numbers.


----------



## Imtired (May 18, 2020)

Uh oh...get ready for rage tweeting tomorrow morning 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1262548067456372736


----------



## espola (May 18, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Let me be the first to call bullshit on the NY numbers.


In what wsay?


----------



## tenacious (May 19, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> No... "those fucking hypocritical libtards that sold our country for votes they need to beat Trump".  That's how you respond to it.  You be honest.  And I'm not a republican... I'm a libertarian.  So while I see Trump's flaws, they aren't news.  What's news is hypocrisy of the demotards and their complete refusal to work with him.  Furthermore, if you can't see how the media is trying to get Biden elected, you're beyond honest conversation.
> 
> Obama never said what was right?  Obama was the one that said any black criminal could be his son.  Obama is the one that said too many black people are being locked up because of their skin color.  Obama is the one that set a record for prison pardons before he left office.  Are you kidding me?


If you want to call yourself a libertarian I think that's great. But I can't deny hearing this makes me wonder why you're so mad at only dems, as under Trump's leadership the government has run up record debts? I mean seriously, the Republican's have controlled the federal government since Trump took office in 2016... but everything is the libtards fault? lol

But don't stop with the ranting and stuff. Especially now that the Corona has wrecked Trumps economy, listening to you huff and puff about Obama is pure comedy to me.


----------



## tenacious (May 19, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Let me be the first to call bullshit on the NY numbers.


The resolution is low so I can't read your attachment.  Which NY numbers?


----------



## nononono (May 19, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Uh oh...get ready for rage tweeting tomorrow morning
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1262548067456372736



*At 6 ' 3 " ..... 243 lbs and 73 years old....*
*
That's not obese.....not even close....He's 27 lbs over....

Weight chart below......*
*

Now let's talk about the Mafia Queen who had BOTOX done*
*while under quarantine, while eating ice cream and shittin on
the commoners in California by enabling her " Brother In Law "
to give illegal immigrants cash payments out of a State Budget
that is $ 54 Billion Dollars in the hole ..............
( By Gov Gavin Newsoms own admission..! )
Not to mention he's going to force State Employees to take a 10 %
pay cut across the board, all the while STILL giving Illegal Immigrants 
cash payments....

That's not even taking into account the 1 Trillion dollar California PENSION DEBT !
YES .....  1 Trillion Dollars......Wrap your head around that number !
Now you know why Jerry Brown seperated the California Budget from the
Pension Nightmare.....
Now you know what " Auntie " Botox was up to with the 3 Trillion dollar House Bill..
Yep.....she was going to try and slide 1 trillion over into California, not once ...but
this is the second time in less than two months she's tried this under the guise 
of " COVID -19 " Relief......

Thick as Thieves Gov Gavin Newsom and House Speaker Nancy Pelosi are....

How's that for a couple of PIECES OF SH#T....!
*







5' 10"
149 - 183 lbs.5' 10"
135 - 165 lbs.5' 11"
155 - 189 lbs.5' 11"
140 - 171 lbs.6' 0"
160 - 196 lbs.6' 0"
144 - 176 lbs.6' 1"
166 - 202 lbs.6' 1"
149 - 182 lbs.6' 2"
171 - 209 lbs.6' 2"
153 - 187 lbs.*6' 3"*
*176 - 216 lbs*.6' 3"
158 - 193 lbs.6' 4"
182 - 222 lbs.6' 4"
162 - 198 lbs.6' 5"
187 - 229 lbs.6' 5"
167 - 204 lbs.6' 6"
193 - 235 lbs.6' 6"
171 - 209 lbs


----------



## Nonononono (May 19, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Uh oh...get ready for rage tweeting tomorrow morning
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1262548067456372736


What can be done with the inevitable rage postings from 4nos when so many people are commenting on his be morbidly obtuse?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 19, 2020)

tenacious said:


> If you want to call yourself a libertarian I think that's great. But I can't deny hearing this makes me wonder why you're so mad at only dems, as under Trump's leadership the government has run up record debts? I mean seriously, the Republican's have controlled the federal government since Trump took office in 2016... but everything is the libtards fault? lol
> 
> But don't stop with the ranting and stuff. Especially now that the Corona has wrecked Trumps economy, listening to you huff and puff about Obama is pure comedy to me.


What should I be mad at Republicans for?  I understand why people don't like Trump... but Obama ran up record debts.  Inflation has a way of doing that.  Trump has tried to make cuts.  Bringing soldiers home, restructuring NAFTA, cutting off the climate accord and WHO until they get their shit together.  Everytime he tries to make a program cut, liberals bitch about it.  Cuts aren't fun.  Nobody likes them... but he's trying to make them.  So liberals bitch when he spends money and they bitch when he doesn't. 

My problem is liberals have acted like jaded girlfriends since the moment Hillary didn't have the guts to come out and concede publicly.  All liberals have done, since then, is try to sabotage everything he says or does.  That's not their job.  And who is huffing about Oblamy?  He was worthless as a President, didn't endorse Biden until he was the only one left and sits in his Monday morning QB recliner while bagging on Trump for Covid 19 as if he's already forgotten how much he fucked up H1N1.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 19, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Uh oh...get ready for rage tweeting tomorrow morning
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1262548067456372736


Yeah... and Trump is the one that's unprofessional.  Turkey neck can't put down the vodka bottle but Trump is the problem.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 19, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> What can be done with the inevitable rage postings from 4nos when so many people are commenting on his be morbidly obtuse?


What language is that, Mr. Cuervo?


----------



## messy (May 19, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> View attachment 7242


What state are you in? CA, right? Why?


----------



## nononono (May 19, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> What can be done with the inevitable rage postings from
> 4nos when so many people are commenting on his be
> morbidly obtuse?



*Good Grief Bob....was that a splatter post or what..*


----------



## Imtired (May 19, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Yeah... and Trump is the one that's unprofessional.  Turkey neck can't put down the vodka bottle but Trump is the problem.


LOL, your response is why I love Nancy Pelosi.  She knows how to throw shade better than anyone.  And her response was just as classic “I didn’t think Trump would be so sensitive, he is always talking about other people’s weight.”    Classic!


----------



## Imtired (May 19, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> What should I be mad at Republicans for?  I understand why people don't like Trump... but Obama ran up record debts.  Inflation has a way of doing that.  Trump has tried to make cuts.  Bringing soldiers home, restructuring NAFTA, cutting off the climate accord and WHO until they get their shit together.  Everytime he tries to make a program cut, liberals bitch about it.  Cuts aren't fun.  Nobody likes them... but he's trying to make them.  So liberals bitch when he spends money and they bitch when he doesn't.
> 
> My problem is liberals have acted like jaded girlfriends since the moment Hillary didn't have the guts to come out and concede publicly.  All liberals have done, since then, is try to sabotage everything he says or does.  That's not their job.  And who is huffing about Oblamy?  He was worthless as a President, didn't endorse Biden until he was the only one left and sits in his Monday morning QB recliner while bagging on Trump for Covid 19 as if he's already forgotten how much he fucked up H1N1.


What’s it like in your alternate Universe?   Is Bigfoot there with you?  Do you get to ride the Loch Ness monster?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 19, 2020)

Imtired said:


> LOL, your response is why I love Nancy Pelosi.  She knows how to throw shade better than anyone.  And her response was just as classic “I didn’t think Trump would be so sensitive, he is always talking about other people’s weight.”    Classic!


She won't have the balls to call Stacey Abrams a lard ass, though, will she... so tired?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 19, 2020)

Imtired said:


> What’s it like in your alternate Universe?   Is Bigfoot there with you?  Do you get to ride the Loch Ness monster?


Good comeback.  When you losers deflect and don't address a single point, we know your asses are handed to you.


----------



## Imtired (May 19, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> She won't have the balls to call Stacey Abrams a lard ass, though, will she... so tired?
> 
> View attachment 7251


Lol, you’re so easy to trigger!


----------



## tenacious (May 20, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> What should I be mad at Republicans for?  I understand why people don't like Trump... but Obama ran up record debts.  Inflation has a way of doing that.  Trump has tried to make cuts.  Bringing soldiers home, restructuring NAFTA, cutting off the climate accord and WHO until they get their shit together.  Everytime he tries to make a program cut, liberals bitch about it.  Cuts aren't fun.  Nobody likes them... but he's trying to make them.  So liberals bitch when he spends money and they bitch when he doesn't.
> 
> My problem is liberals have acted like jaded girlfriends since the moment Hillary didn't have the guts to come out and concede publicly.  All liberals have done, since then, is try to sabotage everything he says or does.  That's not their job.  And who is huffing about Oblamy?  He was worthless as a President, didn't endorse Biden until he was the only one left and sits in his Monday morning QB recliner while bagging on Trump for Covid 19 as if he's already forgotten how much he fucked up H1N1.


There is no king here. So this idea you have, that democrats should just fall in line strikes me as both naive and un-America.  We have a two party system, and that our leaders ideas and their actions are not only talked about and debated is a vital element in the success of America. I.e. checks and balances baby! This is how we like our tea here in 'Merica.

As for being huffing and puffing... go back and re-read your posts. Anyone who always sides with one party in all instances is full of more hot air then the average person. It's a scientific fact.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 20, 2020)

tenacious said:


> There is no king here. So this idea you have, that democrats should just fall in line strikes me as both naive and un-America.  We have a two party system, and that our leaders ideas and their actions are not only talked about and debated is a vital element in the success of America. I.e. checks and balances baby! This is how we like our tea here in 'Merica.
> 
> As for being huffing and puffing... go back and re-read your posts. Anyone who always sides with one party in all instances is full of more hot air then the average person. It's a scientific fact.


Who said "fall in line"?  We have a two party system that is supposed to provide checks and balances... not vitriol and sabotage.  The liberal party has PTSD since the 2016 election and stopped working for the American people 4 years ago.  That's not me siding 100% with republicans.  That's me noting that the liberal party has become a bunch of petulant children refusing to acknowledge half of America didn't want Hillary Clinton.  It will be even worse THIS time because the American voter will remember the actions of the liberal party.  A bogus impeachment... open borders... admonishing our law enforcement and immigration officers... 2nd Amendment... on and on and on.  And what the liberal media has done far surpasses ANY effort a Russian bot could attempt in trying to influence voters with bipartisan opinion rather than factual news.

I never said the republicans were perfect, but never have we seen such butthurt behavior to the point of trampling the rights and will of the American, taxpaying citizen.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 20, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Lol, you’re so easy to trigger!


Your party is so incredibly stupid.  It's a blessing... I'd hate to think what might go wrong if libtards ever got their heads out of their asses.


----------



## tenacious (May 20, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Who said "fall in line"?  We have a two party system that is supposed to provide checks and balances... not vitriol and sabotage.  The liberal party has PTSD since the 2016 election and stopped working for the American people 4 years ago.  That's not me siding 100% with republicans.  That's me noting that the liberal party has become a bunch of petulant children refusing to acknowledge half of America didn't want Hillary Clinton.  It will be even worse THIS time because the American voter will remember the actions of the liberal party.  A bogus impeachment... open borders... admonishing our law enforcement and immigration officers... 2nd Amendment... on and on and on.  And what the liberal media has done far surpasses ANY effort a Russian bot could attempt in trying to influence voters with bipartisan opinion rather than factual news.
> 
> I never said the republicans were perfect, but never have we seen such butthurt behavior to the point of trampling the rights and will of the American, taxpaying citizen.


You did say dems had acted like upset girlfriends after Trump had lost. Pretty obvious you're saying we're not with the program to me...

In regard to the impeachment, my feeling was after he got caught blackmailing foreigners into trying to arrest his political enemies that an impeachment was justifiable. I understand the Senate acquitted him, but I thought a point had to be made. Obviously we are in a politically divisive time where Republicans chant lock her up and Democrats are impeaching the President... but that whole thing crossed the line to me.

As to half the country not liking Hillary, I would simply point out it's not much different then half the country not liking Trump. You and I can't be the only two who are tired of all this pettiness out of our leaders. Which is why I would encourage you to take another look at voting for Joe Biden.  He's not talking about locking people up, any more then he's some crazy left-wing socialist. Biden's a hold out from a time when both parties acted like adults.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 20, 2020)

tenacious said:


> You did say dems had acted like upset girlfriends after Trump had lost. Pretty obvious you're saying we're not with the program to me...
> 
> In regard to the impeachment, my feeling was after he got caught blackmailing foreigners into trying to arrest his political enemies that an impeachment was justifiable. I understand the Senate acquitted him, but I thought a point had to be made. Obviously we are in a politically divisive time where Republicans chant lock her up and Democrats are impeaching the President... but that whole thing crossed the line to me.
> 
> As to half the country not liking Hillary, I would simply point out it's not much different then half the country not liking Trump. You and I can't be the only two who are tired of all this pettiness out of our leaders. Which is why I would encourage you to take another look at voting for Joe Biden.  He's not talking about locking people up, any more then he's some crazy left-wing socialist. Biden's a hold out from a time when both parties acted like adults.


Who is "we" in this program?  I'm not sure what's obvious to you, or why, but what I said is accurate.  The liberals have become divisive in a way that puts American citizens last.  The only priority now is gaining enough votes, at any cost, to regain power.  Forget our laws, forget our borders, forget the oath to work for the American people.  JUST GET THE POWER BACK!

I'm very tired of the pettiness... but Trump was the lesser of 2 evils and Hillary wasn't going to be a bull the D.C. china shop desperately needs.  She was more of the same old same old.  And she's filthy on the inside and out.  If nothing else, the American public has been reawakened at the insanity of 30-40 year political careers and how wealth drives the bus.  As for Biden, he's not competent anymore... if he ever was.  The liberal party had an opportunity to produce a decent candidate and blew it... thoroughly.  The same could be said for republicans in 2016, but the game is to get the most electable candidate... not the best candidate.  Kind of like Biden's VP, right?

Impeachment was a joke.  You don't impeach Trump for doing exactly what Biden did a year earlier... and Biden DID extort Ukraine.  He did it and bragged about it... at a time when his childhood and geriatric stutter wasn't a disability.  And had the libtards NOT spent 3 years trying to undo the 2016 election, an impeachment hearing might have had an ounce of merit, but that's not how the dems roll these days.  It ended up coming off as nothing but desperation and sour grapes.  And at no point was it an impeachable offense.


----------



## nononono (May 20, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Lol, you’re so easy to trigger!


*Speak for yourself Imatiredoldtroll...I've got that " Nose ring " of yours on a string
thru the internet even....*


----------



## espola (May 20, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Who is "we" in this program?  I'm not sure what's obvious to you, or why, but what I said is accurate.  The liberals have become divisive in a way that puts American citizens last.  The only priority now is gaining enough votes, at any cost, to regain power.  Forget our laws, forget our borders, forget the oath to work for the American people.  JUST GET THE POWER BACK!
> 
> I'm very tired of the pettiness... but Trump was the lesser of 2 evils and Hillary wasn't going to be a bull the D.C. china shop desperately needs.  She was more of the same old same old.  And she's filthy on the inside and out.  If nothing else, the American public has been reawakened at the insanity of 30-40 year political careers and how wealth drives the bus.  As for Biden, he's not competent anymore... if he ever was.  The liberal party had an opportunity to produce a decent candidate and blew it... thoroughly.  The same could be said for republicans in 2016, but the game is to get the most electable candidate... not the best candidate.  Kind of like Biden's VP, right?
> 
> Impeachment was a joke.  You don't impeach Trump for doing exactly what Biden did a year earlier... and Biden DID extort Ukraine.  He did it and bragged about it... at a time when his childhood and geriatric stutter wasn't a disability.  And had the libtards NOT spent 3 years trying to undo the 2016 election, an impeachment hearing might have had an ounce of merit, but that's not how the dems roll these days.  It ended up coming off as nothing but desperation and sour grapes.  And at no point was it an impeachable offense.


Coocoo.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 20, 2020)

espola said:


> Coocoo.


Yeah... your typical response when you know I'm right.  That's fine.  Run and hide.  Your bitch, Husky Poo, has gone into the witness protection program since my re-challenge.  Maybe you could join him for some ketchup and egg noodles, Henry Hill.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 20, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Your party is so incredibly stupid.  It's a blessing... I'd hate to think what might go wrong if libtards ever got their heads out of their asses.


Deep breathes in through the nose out through the mouth, relax, exhale slowly, repeat.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 20, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Yeah... your typical response when you know I'm right.  That's fine.  Run and hide.  Your bitch, Husky Poo, has gone into the witness protection program since my re-challenge.  Maybe you could join him for some ketchup and egg noodles, Henry Hill.


"re-challenge"? Honestly I don't/can't read every word of your angry, hair on fire posts, so what are you talking about, in 50 calm words or less (there's my challenge for you, lol!).


----------



## Nonononono (May 20, 2020)

nononono said:


> *At 6 ' 3 " ..... 243 lbs and 73 years old....*
> 
> *That's not obese.....not even close....He's 27 lbs over....
> 
> ...


Where do get Trump’s height at 6’3”?  Jeb Bush is 6’3”.  The same report that has Lardass at 243? Lardass is at least 2 inches shorter, you idiot.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 20, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> Where do get Trump’s height at 6’3”?  Jeb Bush is 6’3”.  The same report that has Lardass at 243? Lardass is at least 2 inches shorter, you idiot.View attachment 7265


More like 5'-10" 280.


----------



## Poconos (May 20, 2020)

tenacious said:


> Obviously we are in a politically divisive time where Republicans chant lock her up and Democrats are impeaching the President... but that whole thing crossed the line to me.


How much in wasted tax dollars and time did those "chants" costs Americans?  Moreover, one instance is speech and the other is abuse of process.



tenacious said:


> Which is why I would encourage you to take another look at voting for Joe Biden.  He's not talking about locking people up, any more then he's some crazy left-wing socialist. Biden's a hold out from a time when both parties acted like adults.


----------



## tenacious (May 21, 2020)

Poconos said:


> How much in wasted tax dollars and time did those "chants" costs Americans?  Moreover, one instance is speech and the other is abuse of process.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 7268


Truthfully I'm less concerned about the money wasted by the highly charged political atmosphere then the principle that America is a nation of laws. The president potentially using his office to arrest his political enemies is against our laws would be illegal. Therefore needed to be addressed imho.

That said, if you want to compare the cost of impeachments verse crony capitalism... I don't think our debate is going to end where you're thinking it will .


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 21, 2020)

tenacious said:


> Truthfully I'm less concerned about the money wasted by the highly charged political atmosphere then the principle that America is a nation of laws. The president potentially using his office to arrest his political enemies is against our laws would be illegal. Therefore needed to be addressed imho.
> 
> That said, if you want to compare the cost of impeachments verse crony capitalism... I don't think our debate is going to end where you're thinking it will .


Were you worried when lawless Obama was running guns, illegals and spying on a political opponent?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 21, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> More like 5'-10" 280.


Michelle Obama?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 21, 2020)

Virginia City That Voted Obama Twice Throw Democrats Out Of Office
					

Three Democratic members of the Staunton, Virginia, city council were ousted by Republicans on Tuesday despite receiving more votes than they did in 2016.




					dailycaller.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 21, 2020)

Obama fundraises for Democrats, doesn't mention Joe Biden
					

How's this for an indicator of the state of the Democratic Party?  I just got a letter in the mail from PRESIDENT BARACK OBAMA as the upper corner indicated, raising money for the Democratic Party. I imagine I got this mailpiece after my&n...




					www.americanthinker.com


----------



## tenacious (May 21, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Were you worried when lawless Obama was running guns, illegals and spying on a political opponent?


Events which Republican's investigated right?

Also aren't you just really making another "Obama said it was alright" arguments I've been pointing out? I.e. because Obama broke the rules advancing the countries goals, so everybody must by default agree that it's okay for Trump to break the rules to help his personal interests. That make me think... meh.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 21, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "re-challenge"? Honestly I don't/can't read every word of your angry, hair on fire posts, so what are you talking about, in 50 calm words or less (there's my challenge for you, lol!).


Hi, sweetheart, you're back.  Climb out of Trump's ass?  So what do you think... a longer spring?

Tell me, dummy, you willing to take my bet this time or are you going to run and hide again?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 21, 2020)

tenacious said:


> Events which Republican's investigated right?
> 
> Also aren't you just really making another "Obama said it was alright" arguments I've been pointing out? I.e. because Obama broke the rules advancing the countries goals, so everybody must by default agree that it's okay for Trump to break the rules to help his personal interests. That make me think... meh.


No... you must agree that liberals are hypocrites.  If it wasn't a problem when Obama did it, it's not a problem now and libtards need to shut up.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 21, 2020)

tenacious said:


> Truthfully I'm less concerned about the money wasted by the highly charged political atmosphere then the principle that America is a nation of laws. The president potentially using his office to arrest his political enemies is against our laws would be illegal. Therefore needed to be addressed imho.
> 
> That said, if you want to compare the cost of impeachments verse crony capitalism... I don't think our debate is going to end where you're thinking it will .


Was Hunter Biden running for office at the time?  Listen, if it's a nation of laws you support, maybe ask why liberals think it's okay to encourage illegals to come here and admonish law enforcement hired to protect our borders.  I'd say that's a bigger priority than supporting a coke snorting mole who was sent to Ukraine so he'd stop banging his dead brother's widow.


----------



## Poconos (May 21, 2020)

where is messy to correct your grammar?  this can't stand!

joking aside, crony capitalism is more rampant on the left in the first place.  but you are moving the goalposts of course.  you equivocated chanting with a massive abuse of governmental power (3 branches to boot) in the name of smearing a POTUS that the dem's simply don't like because he has an "R" next to his name.  you will recall nearly the same vitriol in full display when dubbya was POTUS.  it really doesn't matter who the individual is, the hate is ceaseless and extreme.  i suspect you are comfortable in that sort of environment.  

the cat is out of the bag.  your seats are flipping.



tenacious said:


> That said, if you want to compare the cost of impeachments verse crony capitalism... I don't think our debate is going to end where you're thinking it will .


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 21, 2020)

tenacious said:


> Events which Republican's investigated right?
> 
> Also aren't you just really making another "Obama said it was alright" arguments I've been pointing out? I.e. because Obama broke the rules advancing the countries goals, so everybody must by default agree that it's okay for Trump to break the rules to help his personal interests. That make me think... meh.


No, just asking why you didn’t complain about it then.


----------



## tenacious (May 21, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> No... you must agree that liberals are hypocrites.  If it wasn't a problem when Obama did it, it's not a problem now and libtards need to shut up.


Huh? Again in a weird way you seem to be deeming on if Obama said it's okay or not.  
Again, sure I'll agree Obama and the CIA got caught playing some real politick against our enemies, that franky going back to Regan and the Contras, every American knows our goverment plays. If you think this now means now all laws don't apply to Trump... I frankly disagree. Not only that but I get a chuckle out of the idea.

But at this point I think we both know where each other stand. Guess we won't know who voters agree with until Nov.


----------



## tenacious (May 21, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> No, just asking why you didn’t complain about it then.


Why are we even talking about Obama?  Trumps got a record... kind of funny that no one is running on that?
He went all in on the economy, and his one issue (I'll fairly admit) has been seemingly tanked.

Ya'll need to stop blaming and talking about solutions and why more of the same is going to be good for voters.  Republican's have been in charge for a long time. There is massive unemployment, the stock market is down 30%+.  Huffing and puffing about Obama, attacking mid-western Govenors who are in the middle of managing the pandemic, isn't going to win you Trump the midwest again.  Just my two-cents.


----------



## tenacious (May 21, 2020)

Poconos said:


> where is messy to correct your grammar?  this can't stand!
> 
> joking aside, crony capitalism is more rampant on the left in the first place.  but you are moving the goalposts of course.  you equivocated chanting with a massive abuse of governmental power (3 branches to boot) in the name of smearing a POTUS that the dem's simply don't like because he has an "R" next to his name.  you will recall nearly the same vitriol in full display when dubbya was POTUS.  it really doesn't matter who the individual is, the hate is ceaseless and extreme.  i suspect you are comfortable in that sort of environment.
> 
> the cat is out of the bag.  your seats are flipping.



Moving the goal posts?  Show me where....
As for my grammar, well let me apologize in advance.


----------



## tenacious (May 21, 2020)

tenacious said:


> Why are we even talking about Obama?  Trumps got a record... kind of funny that no one is running on that?
> He went all in on the economy, and his one issue (I'll fairly admit) has been seemingly tanked.
> 
> Ya'll need to stop blaming and talking about solutions and why more of the same is going to be good for voters.  Republican's have been in charge for a long time. There is massive unemployment, the stock market is down 30%+.  Huffing and puffing about Obama, attacking mid-western Govenors who are in the middle of managing the pandemic, isn't going to win you Trump the midwest again.  Just my two-cents.


*(I'll fairly admit because of The Corona)


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 21, 2020)

tenacious said:


> Why are we even talking about Obama?  Trumps got a record... kind of funny that no one is running on that?
> He went all in on the economy, and his one issue (I'll fairly admit) has been seemingly tanked.
> 
> Ya'll need to stop blaming and talking about solutions and why more of the same is going to be good for voters.  Republican's have been in charge for a long time. There is massive unemployment, the stock market is down 30%+.  Huffing and puffing about Obama, attacking mid-western Govenors who are in the middle of managing the pandemic, isn't going to win you Trump the midwest again.  Just my two-cents.


No answer.
Did you think Trump would win in 2016?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 21, 2020)

YIKES 








						Biden blasts BDS, progressives: Stop targeting Israel -- and "letting Palestinians off the hook for their choices"
					

Taking on the Squad?




					hotair.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 21, 2020)

Philadelphia Election Official Pleads Guilty To Stuffing Ballots In Return For Bribes
					

A former Philadelphia judge of elections pleaded guilty in federal court to stuffing ballots in return for bribes during primary elections between 2014 and 2016




					dailycaller.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 21, 2020)

DOJ: Democrats Paid Pennsylvania Election Officials to Stuff Ballot Box
					

A former Judge of Elections in Pennsylvania has pleaded guilty to illegally adding votes for Democrat candidates in judicial races.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## espola (May 21, 2020)

tenacious said:


> Huh? Again in a weird way you seem to be deeming on if Obama said it's okay or not.
> Again, sure I'll agree Obama and the CIA got caught playing some real politick against our enemies, that franky going back to Regan and the Contras, every American knows our goverment plays. If you think this now means now all laws don't apply to Trump... I frankly disagree. Not only that but I get a chuckle out of the idea.
> 
> But at this point I think we both know where each other stand. Guess we won't know who voters agree with until Nov.


It goes back to Eisenhower at least, when he ignored the results of the Vietnamese elections that chose Ho Chi Minh as leader after the French were thrown out.  And Kennedy and Johnson and Nixon made that worse (and Kennedy had his Cuba issues also).


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 21, 2020)

tenacious said:


> Truthfully I'm less concerned about the money wasted by the highly charged political atmosphere then the principle that America is a nation of laws. The president potentially using his office to arrest his political enemies is against our laws would be illegal. Therefore needed to be addressed imho.
> 
> That said, if you want to compare the cost of impeachments verse crony capitalism... I don't think our debate is going to end where you're thinking it will .


Good point, and how much did "BENGHAZI!!!" cost us?


----------



## nononono (May 21, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Good point, and how much did "BENGHAZI!!!" cost us?


*No......how much did it COST you Democrats.....*
*
Looks like ..not only your reputation...but now your whole PARTY !*

*Enjoy the " Shit Fest " you have supported over the last 11 years...!

Because it's all coming to a screeching halt .......You're all CRIMINALS...!*


----------



## Torros (May 21, 2020)

tenacious said:


> You did say dems had acted like upset girlfriends after Trump had lost. Pretty obvious you're saying we're not with the program to me...
> 
> In regard to the impeachment, my feeling was after he got caught blackmailing foreigners into trying to arrest his political enemies that an impeachment was justifiable. I understand the Senate acquitted him, but I thought a point had to be made. Obviously we are in a politically divisive time where Republicans chant lock her up and Democrats are impeaching the President... but that whole thing crossed the line to me.
> 
> As to half the country not liking Hillary, I would simply point out it's not much different then half the country not liking Trump. You and I can't be the only two who are tired of all this pettiness out of our leaders. Which is why I would encourage you to take another look at voting for Joe Biden.  He's not talking about locking people up, any more then he's some crazy left-wing socialist. Biden's a hold out from a time when both parties acted like adults.


Biden supporters are crazy people.

"I would vote for Joe Biden if he boiled babies and ate them. He wasn’t my candidate, but taking back the White House is that important."


----------



## nononono (May 21, 2020)

Torros said:


> Biden supporters are crazy people.
> 
> "I would vote for Joe Biden if he boiled babies and ate them. He wasn’t my candidate, but taking back the White House is that important."



*Who said that.....?*

*Couldn't be Hillary Rotten Clinton now could it ....?*

From:hit-reply@linkedin.com 
To:                                                
john.podesta@gmail.com 
Date: 2016-01-19 18:17                    

Subject: Hillary Clinton - Inquiry  

                   Hillary Clinton - Inquiry Dear* Ms. Alcantara*<br> <br>

I am the Editor in Chief of Thought Economics (http://www.thoughteconomics.com) - a journal now read in over 120 countries.
I am working on a major piece looking at gender equality, and the rights of women & girls, and it would be a real honour to
interview Hillary Clinton.<br> <br>
The other interviewees for the piece are<br> Layman Gbowee (Nobel Peace Prize Winner)<br>
Dubravka Simonovic (UN Special Rapporteur on Violence against Women)<br>
Cheryl WuDunn (Half the Sky)<br> Leslee Udwin (India’s Daughter).<br> <br>
The interview would take no more than around 20  minutes of her time on the phone, or
can be done via email too as she would prefer.
Happy to compare dates through February or March.  <br> <br>
Thought Economics was founded by me in 2007, and has been recognised globally for the quality
of our editorial content, having been named as an Official Honoree at the 2012, 2013 and 2015 Webby
Awards (run by the International Academy of Digital Arts and Sciences) for Best Writing (Editorial) alongside
the New York Times, the BBC, The Paris Review, Vanity Fair, The Financial Times and National Geographic. <br> <br>
By way of reference, some of my interviews with many of the world's most prominent leaders and thinkers
include: Buzz Aldrin (Lunar Astronaut), Sir Richard Branson (Founder, Virgin Group), Dr. Jane Goodall, DBE
(Founder of the Jane Goodall Institute and UN Messenger of Peace), Nobel Laureates
(including President F. W. de Klerk, President Maarti Ahtisaari,
Prof. Jody Williams, Dr. Shirin Ebadi, Prof Michael Spence,
Prof. Edmund Phelps, Prof. Daniel Kahneman),
Vint Cerf (Co-Founder of the Internet),
Admiral James Stavridis (Former Supreme Allied Commmander, NATO),
Moises Naim (Global Intellectual),
Celso Amorim (Minister of Defence, Brazil),
Maya Angelou (Freedom Fighter and Writer),
Sir Ratan Tata (Chairman, TATA Group),
Jimmy Wales (Founder, Wikipedia),
Moby, Hans Zimmer, Marina Abramovic,
H.E Anote Tong (President of the Republic of Kiribati).<br> <br> Yours,<br> <br>
Vikas Shah<br>
Go here to reply: https://www.linkedin.com/e/v2?e=71gyng-ijludgi0-n5&t=mid&midToken=AQGnartt4aNJgA&ek=inmail_sent&itemID=I6095307795563900928_500&itemAction=inmailReply
Go here if not interested: https://www.linkedin.com/e/v2?e=71gyng-ijludgi0-n5&t=mid&midToken=AQGnartt4aNJgA&ek=inmail_sent&itemID=I6095307795563900928_500&itemAction=inmailReply


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 21, 2020)

Prepare for the Meltdowns! Here's Who Biden Is Seriously Looking at for a Running Mate
					

Oh, this is going to tick a lot of folks off if he goes this route...




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 21, 2020)

Joe Biden's Handlers Are Now Having to Interject During His Interviews
					

Not a good look.




					www.redstate.com


----------



## messy (May 21, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Joe Biden's Handlers Are Now Having to Interject During His Interviews
> 
> 
> Not a good look.
> ...


Whoa. Did you see that? His handler informed the newscaster that “this will be our last question.” Which handlers of all celebrities and politicians have told interviewers for about 100 years.
But Red State can really break a story.


----------



## Poconos (May 21, 2020)

messy said:


> Whoa. Did you see that? His handler informed the newscaster that “this will be our last question.” Which handlers of all celebrities and politicians have told interviewers for about 100 years.
> But Red State can really break a story.


yes, but those other celebrities and politicians didn't need their diapers changed


----------



## messy (May 21, 2020)

Poconos said:


> yes, but those other celebrities and politicians didn't need their diapers changed


Good one, jackoff. 
Here’s the good news for you. You are just as angry and wrong, but you aren’t quite as hopelessly dumb as Outlaw and MSK, so they remain the winners.
You could reach their status soon, though, asshole.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 21, 2020)

messy said:


> Good one, jackoff.
> Here’s the good news for you. You are just as angry and wrong, but you aren’t quite as hopelessly dumb as Outlaw and MSK, so they remain the winners.
> You could reach their status soon, though, asshole.


Awe, you getting hurt, jock sniffer?  You miss your precious Lionel?  Will he be there to comfort you when Pap Smear Joe begins frothing at the mouth on his podium?  Wait... does he get a podium if he's only running for the senate on Super Thursday?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 22, 2020)

messy said:


> Good one, jackoff.
> Here’s the good news for you. You are just as angry and wrong, but you aren’t quite as hopelessly dumb as Outlaw and MSK, so they remain the winners.
> You could reach their status soon, though, asshole.


This is all these people have in life, to troll and hope desperately for a response of any kind.


----------



## tenacious (May 22, 2020)

I'm not sure I follow why mail in ballots are an issue, as opposed to making everyone vote on a computer down at the school house? I'd guess that by Nov the only major group of people still on "lock-down" are going to be the elderly...
Have you ever looked at a Trump rally on TV?  There's usually a lot of blue hair; so I don't see the reasoning behind making voting harder for the eldery is a good thing for Republians.









						Issa sues California over November mail-ballot election
					

Republican congressional candidate Darrell Issa and a conservative group are suing to block California’s move to an all-mail November election.




					www.politico.com


----------



## messy (May 22, 2020)

tenacious said:


> I'm not sure I follow why mail in ballots are an issue, as opposed to making everyone vote on a computer down at the school house? I'd guess that by Nov the only major group of people still on "lock-down" are going to be the elderly...
> Have you ever looked at a Trump rally on TV?  There's usually a lot of blue hair; so I don't see the reasoning behind making it harder for a sizable chunk of his base to vote is a good thing for Republians.
> 
> 
> ...


There’s no evidence that mail-in helps Dems but there is evidence that more people will vote. That always helps Dems, so GOP does everything it can, via the courts and otherwise, to limit voting opportunities. And there’s no question that Trump’s base is more rabid than Biden’s, so they will vote even if they’re only 25% of the electorate.


----------



## tenacious (May 22, 2020)

messy said:


> There’s no evidence that mail-in helps Dems but there is evidence that more people will vote. That always helps Dems, so GOP does everything it can, via the courts and otherwise, to limit voting opportunities. And there’s no question that Trump’s base is more rabid than Biden’s, so they will vote even if they’re only 25% of the electorate.


Exactly... of all the issues facing us, this is the issue Republican's seem to be prepping to spend next week talking about? There has to be something I'm not seeing, because this just makes no sense...

Personally despite it being the age of computers... mail in voting, with no hanging chads and a signed handwritten hard copy that voters can fill out in bed... it seems like a win for everyone to me.


----------



## messy (May 22, 2020)

tenacious said:


> Exactly... of all the issues facing us, this is the issue Republican's seem to be prepping to spend next week talking about? There has to be something I'm not seeing, because this just makes no sense...
> 
> Personally despite it being the age of computers... mail in voting, with no hanging chads and a signed handwritten hard copy that voters can fill out in bed... it seems like a win for everyone to me.


Well, their subject was always the economy. Now we have 2 terrorist incidents on our shores, gross lack of preparedness for the pandemic, an economy in the toilet. So let's invent "Obamagate" and "voter fraud." That'll keep the idiots riled up.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 22, 2020)

tenacious said:


> I'm not sure I follow why mail in ballots are an issue, as opposed to making everyone vote on a computer down at the school house? I'd guess that by Nov the only major group of people still on "lock-down" are going to be the elderly...
> Have you ever looked at a Trump rally on TV?  There's usually a lot of blue hair; so I don't see the reasoning behind making voting harder for the eldery is a good thing for Republians.
> 
> 
> ...


The last time there were any shenanigans concerning mail in voting it was Republicans in North Carolina. Besides that basically zero.


----------



## Poconos (May 22, 2020)

rabid folks will eat this up for sure . . . joe declares who is and isn't "black"

https://nypost.com/2020/05/22/biden-says-charlamagne-tha-god-aint-black-if-he-might-vote-for-trump/



messy said:


> And there’s no question that Trump’s base is more rabid than Biden’s, so they will vote even if they’re only 25% of the electorate.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 22, 2020)

tenacious said:


> I'm not sure I follow why mail in ballots are an issue, as opposed to making everyone vote on a computer down at the school house? I'd guess that by Nov the only major group of people still on "lock-down" are going to be the elderly...
> Have you ever looked at a Trump rally on TV?  There's usually a lot of blue hair; so I don't see the reasoning behind making voting harder for the eldery is a good thing for Republians.
> 
> 
> ...


It's an issue because the libtards know they need to increase the chances of voter fraud if they have any shot at winning.  Same way they've pushed for felons voting, not requiring I.D. to vote and open borders.  Didn't care about mail in voting or the Electoral College, until 2016, either.

I know you see it but I welcome the ongoing Pollyanna routine.  It's charming.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 22, 2020)

messy said:


> Well, their subject was always the economy. Now we have 2 terrorist incidents on our shores, gross lack of preparedness for the pandemic, an economy in the toilet. So let's invent "Obamagate" and "voter fraud." That'll keep the idiots riled up.


1.  You don't get to blame the economy on Trump.  You credited Obama for the success.  Have your turd for dessert, too.
2.  Obamagate is still formulating; be patient, jock sniffer.
3.  You losers are doing everything possible to encourage voter fraud.  No ID required?  Wanting felons to vote?  Please... you fool nobody.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 22, 2020)

messy said:


> There’s no evidence that mail-in helps Dems but there is evidence that more people will vote. That always helps Dems, so GOP does everything it can, via the courts and otherwise, to limit voting opportunities. And there’s no question that Trump’s base is more rabid than Biden’s, so they will vote even if they’re only 25% of the electorate.


Put the pipe down.


----------



## tenacious (May 22, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> It's an issue because the libtards know they need to increase the chances of voter fraud if they have any shot at winning.  Same way they've pushed for felons voting, not requiring I.D. to vote and open borders.  Didn't care about mail in voting or the Electoral College, until 2016, either.
> 
> I know you see it but I welcome the ongoing Pollyanna routine.  It's charming.


See what? Honestly I haven't read any articles uncovering emails, or clips on Youtube of Dems talking about needing to commit voter fraud. Maybe you can direct me to the evidence so I can take a look?

As for the Pollyanna routine, I'm just simple guy asking honest questions like- "who told you" that so I can go look for myself. Maybe we've hit that point where partisanship has so corrupted our society that looking and thinking for yourself is an unpardonable offense, but I hope not.


----------



## tenacious (May 22, 2020)

I did a quick look and here's what I found...








						Chris Wallace debunks Trump: No record of massive or serious fraud from mail-in voting
					

Fox News’s Chris Wallace discredited President Trump’s claims that mail-in voting is susceptible to fraud, arguing Friday “there really is no record of massive fraud or even serious fra…




					thehill.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 22, 2020)

tenacious said:


> See what? Honestly I haven't read any articles uncovering emails, or clips on Youtube of Dems talking about needing to commit voter fraud. Maybe you can direct me to the evidence so I can take a look?
> 
> As for the Pollyanna routine, I'm just simple guy asking honest questions like- "who told you" that so I can go look for myself. Maybe we've hit that point where partisanship has so corrupted our society that looking and thinking for yourself is an unpardonable offense, but I hope not.


It's nothing new.  I have to produce an identification to fly... to drive... to check into a hotel.  To vote?  LMFAO!









						Oppose Voter ID Legislation - Fact Sheet
					

BackgroundVoter identification laws are a part of an ongoing strategy to roll back decades of progress on voting rights.  Thirty-four states have identification requirements at the polls. Seven states have strict photo ID laws, under which voters must present one of a limited set of forms of...




					www.aclu.org
				












						House Democrats vote to remove Virginia's photo ID requirement for voting
					

Virginia's House of Delegates has passed a bill that would remove Virginia's requirement to show a photo ID in order to vote.




					www.whsv.com
				












						Democrats push back against voter ID laws
					

Obama campaign and Democrats in Congress fight back against laws they say are designed to impede the right to vote




					www.cbsnews.com


----------



## espola (May 22, 2020)

Adding to her credibility?









						Defense lawyers look to reopen cases where Tara Reade testified as an expert
					

Reade stated under oath she had an undergraduate degree that her college said she never earned and appears to have exaggerated her role in Joe Biden’s office.




					www.politico.com


----------



## messy (May 22, 2020)

As we all know, (except the dumb people here who don’t read), voter ID is historically not required in the US, there’s no evidence of fraud and it’s a method to reduce the vote.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 22, 2020)

espola said:


> Adding to her credibility?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice to see the media spending energy destroying a victim's credibility rather than propping her up like they did with Ballsy Ford.  Amazing how the hypocrisy flows so well from the libtards.  They do take care of their own.  Always my favorite line from Biden and Dems... "we MUST believe survivors."









						Democrats have unleashed a red wave of Brett Kavanaugh-believing women voters
					

Democrats' partisan treatment of Christine Blasey Ford's accusations against Brett Kavanaugh shows women just who is really on their side.



					www.usatoday.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 22, 2020)

messy said:


> As we all know, (except the dumb people here who don’t read), voter ID is historically not required in the US, there’s no evidence of fraud and it’s a method to reduce the vote.


... as we all know... something the demotards never cared about until they lost an election they couldn't possibly lose.

Hey, tard, if I have to show a license to fly, drive and check into a hotel room, it's not asking too much to prove you're who you say you are when you vote.  Or do you think identity theft isn't a problem?


----------



## messy (May 22, 2020)

Republican-dominated states have worked to pass laws for voter IDs, ostensibly to prevent "voter fraud", which studies have shown is "vanishingly rare."[6]


----------



## espola (May 22, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Nice to see the media spending energy destroying a victim's credibility rather than propping her up like they did with Ballsy Ford.  Amazing how the hypocrisy flows so well from the libtards.  They do take care of their own.  Always my favorite line from Biden and Dems... "we MUST believe survivors."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That USA Today article was from October 2018.  How did that work out in the elections a few weeks later?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 22, 2020)

espola said:


> That USA Today article was from October 2018.  How did that work out in the elections a few weeks later?


Is there an expiration date on liberal hypocrisy?  The libtard media bashed Kavanaugh and made Peabody Ballsy Ford look like a victim... despite her background of liberal support, wiped clean memory and $650k gofundme bonus for hard work.  Reade?  Nah... no credibility.  JoJo must be innocent.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 22, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Is there an expiration date on liberal hypocrisy?  The libtard media bashed Kavanaugh and made Peabody Ballsy Ford look like a victim... despite her background of liberal support, wiped clean memory and $650k gofundme bonus for hard work.  Reade?  Nah... no credibility.  JoJo must be innocent.


Have you always had comprehension problems or is it trump inspired?


----------



## espola (May 22, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Is there an expiration date on liberal hypocrisy?  The libtard media bashed Kavanaugh and made Peabody Ballsy Ford look like a victim... despite her background of liberal support, wiped clean memory and $650k gofundme bonus for hard work.  Reade?  Nah... no credibility.  JoJo must be innocent.


And the "Red Wave of Kavanaufg-believing women voters"?  How did that work out?


----------



## tenacious (May 22, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> It's nothing new.  I have to produce an identification to fly... to drive... to check into a hotel.  To vote?  LMFAO!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So you're worried about massive voter fraud because some states have changed their voter id laws? 
I've got to admit, I'm not sure I follow the line of argument here.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 22, 2020)

tenacious said:


> So you're worried about massive voter fraud because some states have changed their voter id laws?
> I've got to admit, I'm not sure I follow the line of argument here.


He just knows the more people that can vote the better it is for Democrats. That is one fact the nutters can't/don't deny.


----------



## tenacious (May 22, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He just knows the more people that can vote the better it is for Democrats. That is one fact the nutters can't/don't deny.


Which I get when it comes to the ID card debates. However, in this case we're talking about moves that are going to suppress the nursing home vote- which I had thought was a reliably Republican demographic?

Why would Republican's do that? I can't make sense of it..


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 22, 2020)

tenacious said:


> Which I get when it comes to the ID card debates. However, in this case we're talking about moves that are going to suppress the nursing home vote- which I had thought was a reliably Republican demographic?
> 
> Why would Republican's do that? I can't make sense of it..


Neither can Republicans. Like with most things they are just told how to feel, no explanation required, they just fall in line.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 22, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Have you always had comprehension problems or is it trump inspired?


God damn... you need some new fucking material.  Hey, dipshit, while we're at it... you going to keep hiding from my challenge?  Or will you just admit you don't have the balls?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 22, 2020)

espola said:


> And the "Red Wave of Kavanaufg-believing women voters"?  How did that work out?


If you convict a man because some frumpy slut says, 30-years ago, some college guy was drunk with you and grabbed your tit, but you can't say where, when, how you got there, who knew, who you told or how you got home, but you're a liberal activist and got a nice payday of $675k... I don't give a fuck what you think.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 22, 2020)

tenacious said:


> So you're worried about massive voter fraud because some states have changed their voter id laws?
> I've got to admit, I'm not sure I follow the line of argument here.


you're deliberately glib.  fucking liberals can't even do a primary election correctly, in person, but we're supposed to believe a mail in election will actually run smoothly, legally and accurate?  GTFOH.  

Doesn't matter anyway... after Biden swallowed his dick today, libtards are going to be scrambling to dig up another candidate.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 22, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He just knows the more people that can vote the better it is for Democrats. That is one fact the nutters can't/don't deny.


You knew that before, 'tard.  That's why you got votes from illegals and dead people.  You fucking morons STILL managed to lose.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 22, 2020)

tenacious said:


> Which I get when it comes to the ID card debates. However, in this case we're talking about moves that are going to suppress the nursing home vote- which I had thought was a reliably Republican demographic?
> 
> Why would Republican's do that? I can't make sense of it..


Don't worry about nursing home votes... that dumbass libtard Cuomo is making sure nobody in a nursing home is alive come November.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 22, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> If you convict a man because some frumpy slut says, 30-years ago, some college guy was drunk with you and grabbed your tit, but you can't say where, when, how you got there, who knew, who you told or how you got home, but you're a liberal activist and got a nice payday of $675k... I don't give a fuck what you think.


You have Joe convicted on a similarly sketchy situation . . . and I find it telling you need to insult the accuser.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 22, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> You knew that before, 'tard.  That's why you got votes from illegals and dead people.  You fucking morons STILL managed to lose.


Can you show proof those votes happened? Or is it just what you were told to believe, so you do?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 22, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> God damn... you need some new fucking material.  Hey, dipshit, while we're at it... you going to keep hiding from my challenge?  Or will you just admit you don't have the balls?


What challenge? And must you use the Lord's name in vain?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 22, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You have Joe convicted on a similarly sketchy situation . . . and I find it telling you need to insult the accuser.


Kavanaugh is innocent after an investigation.  Bides is innocent because you losers say so.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 22, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Can you show proof those votes happened? Or is it just what you were told to believe, so you do?


Who needs proof?  You convicted Trump and Kavanaugh with no proof.  You declared Biden's accuser guilty with no proof.  

Now you want proof?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 22, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What challenge? And must you use the Lord's name in vain?


That's what I thought.  You pussy'd out the last time, too.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 22, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Who needs proof?  You convicted Trump and Kavanaugh with no proof.  You declared Biden's accuser guilty with no proof.
> 
> Now you want proof?


Deflection, I guess you can't. Keep babbling and lying its who you are.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 22, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> That's what I thought.  You pussy'd out the last time, too.


What challenge?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 22, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Deflection, I guess you can't. Keep babbling and lying its who you are.


Shouldn't you be busy finding a new candidate that won't offend black females?  Asking for some politically correct friends.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 22, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Shouldn't you be busy finding a new candidate that won't offend black females?  Asking for some politically correct friends.


What challenge?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 22, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What challenge?


*
The Outlaw
GOLD*
Monday at 2:11 PM

#4,911



> Hüsker Dü said:
> You do revel in your ignorance don't ya!


I bet you and your alter ego before and you pussy'd out. Want to bet again? If I can produce the video, you delete your account and never come back. If I can't, I'll leave. So what do you say? Yes or No? You want the bet or you gonna puss out again?


----------



## nononono (May 22, 2020)

*Oh Husky Poooooo Pooooooo.......Come out to Playeeeeaaaaa !*


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 22, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Oh Husky Poooooo Pooooooo.......Come out to Playeeeeaaaaa !*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 22, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> *
> The Outlaw
> GOLD*
> Monday at 2:11 PM
> ...


Is that supposed to make sense? What bet? Alter ego? You certainly have a world all to your own.


----------



## tenacious (May 22, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> you're deliberately glib.  fucking liberals can't even do a primary election correctly, in person, but we're supposed to believe a mail in election will actually run smoothly, legally and accurate?  GTFOH.
> 
> Doesn't matter anyway... after Biden swallowed his dick today, libtards are going to be scrambling to dig up another candidate.


Yikes... I certainly ain't going to wager any money that it will go smoothly or legally. But in fairness, is that something the status quo provides?

In regards to it being accurate.  Well every registered voter gets mailed a ballot and return envelope. Every signed voter card returned, with such and such date on the postmark gets counted. If there an any post election "irregularities" there will be a literal paper-trail which can be used to settle any legalities post election.  The mail is safe enough for passports and tax returns, so I don't see a problem... that makes it any worse then what we've got now. However this isn't something I spend a lot of time thinking about so if there are real points of vulnerability then share them. I'm not married to the idea of mail ballots. It just seems like a common sense response to making voting safe for everyone.


----------



## tenacious (May 22, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Kavanaugh is innocent after an investigation.  Bides is innocent because you losers say so.


I do agree with you that whole Kavanaugh episode was unsavory for the democratic party. I certainly don't think the left is always perfect, and from what I've read in the news the comparison between him and Biden in this case is a fair one to make.

Fanatics and the aggrieved should not be allowed to run the show, on either side.


----------



## tenacious (May 22, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Shouldn't you be busy finding a new candidate that won't offend black females?  Asking for some politically correct friends.


Ha... Idk.  You think black women are going to sit home now?  
Truthfully this kind of stuff makes me like Biden more.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 22, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Is that supposed to make sense? What bet? Alter ego? You certainly have a world all to your own.


It should... it's the 2nd time you've run from it.  Short memory?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 22, 2020)

tenacious said:


> Yikes... I certainly ain't going to wager any money that it will go smoothly or legally. But in fairness, is that something the status quo provides?
> 
> In regards to it being accurate.  Well every registered voter gets mailed a ballot and return envelope. Every signed voter card returned, with such and such date on the postmark gets counted. If there an any post election "irregularities" there will be a literal paper-trail which can be used to settle any legalities post election.  The mail is safe enough for passports and tax returns, so I don't see a problem... that makes it any worse then what we've got now. However this isn't something I spend a lot of time thinking about so if there are real points of vulnerability then share them. I'm not married to the idea of mail ballots. It just seems like a common sense response to making voting safe for everyone.


The liberals couldn't count votes correctly at a primary.  I wouldn't trust them with watering my cactus.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 22, 2020)

tenacious said:


> Ha... Idk.  You think black women are going to sit home now?
> Truthfully this kind of stuff makes me like Biden more.


What makes you like him more?  The fact that he'd bring on a totally unqualified candidate, just to pander for votes, or him offending black people today?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 22, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> It should... it's the 2nd time you've run from it.  Short memory?


Run from what? What challenge?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 22, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> What makes you like him more?  The fact that he'd bring on a totally unqualified candidate, just to pander for votes, or him offending black people today?


"offending black people"? Did he? All of them? Do you speak for "black people"? They might not all be as reactionary and thin skinned as you and your lord and savior the demagogue in chief trump.


----------



## nononono (May 22, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> View attachment 7292


*A+*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 22, 2020)

tenacious said:


> So you're worried about massive voter fraud because some states have changed their voter id laws?
> I've got to admit, I'm not sure I follow the line of argument here.


Did someone say buffet?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 22, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "offending black people"? Did he? All of them? Do you speak for "black people"? They might not all be as reactionary and thin skinned as you and your lord and savior the demagogue in chief trump.


I identify as black, so


----------



## nononono (May 22, 2020)

QUOTE="Hüsker Dü, post: 328584, member: 1707"

"offending black people"? 
*Dumb...*

Did he? 
*Very Dumb....*

All of them? 
*Just plain Stupid.....*

Do you speak for "black people" .....? 
*Oh Shit......Good God Gurty....Husky is a " White " Empath...*

They might not all be as reactionary and thin skinned as you 
and your lord and savior the demagogue in chief trump.
*I could swear Donald J. Trump is " Anglo Saxon ".....*


/QUOTE



*Oh Husky.......Yooohoooo..........!






*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 22, 2020)

BET Founder: Biden Should Apologize to Every Black Person He Meets
					






					townhall.com


----------



## espola (May 22, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I identify as black, so


Racist.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 23, 2020)

The best they got . . . and the winner is!










						Republicans wrestle with conspiracy-theory advocate winning Senate primary
					

Republicans in Oregon this week nominated a Senate candidate with a deep history of promoting and vowing support for the QAnon conspiracy theory.




					abcnews.go.com


----------



## tenacious (May 23, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> What makes you like him more?  The fact that he'd bring on a totally unqualified candidate, just to pander for votes, or him offending black people today?


Not qualified?  Hmm, leaving alone he was VP for 8 years personally I'd be happy to see career politicians like Biden start taking back control of the government. I'm not going to say Trump and the Tea Party guys don't have some issues which are valid (or at least important to a lot of voters). However, if you compare their professed values with how they've run the government, they seem to have been in over their heads. I.e. the tea party guys voted to expand to add to the nations debt and despite Trumps total focus on the economy the economy tanked. I hope Biden, as an experienced politico, will do better. 

As for why that comment makes me like him more?  Well let's be honest, Joe's kinda boring and the PC police on the democratic side have been allowed to let happiness die. So it made me smile when I read Biden had said that...


----------



## tenacious (May 23, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> The liberals couldn't count votes correctly at a primary.  I wouldn't trust them with watering my cactus.


So it sounds like this is more of an gut instinct thing for you; then the type of problem where one can point to actual examples of it having been a problem?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 23, 2020)

tenacious said:


> So it sounds like this is more of an gut instinct thing for you; then the type of problem where one can point to actual examples of it having been a problem?


Did someone say gut?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 23, 2020)




----------



## messy (May 23, 2020)

tenacious said:


> So it sounds like this is more of an gut instinct thing for you; then the type of problem where one can point to actual examples of it having been a problem?


There are no examples. Dems are motivated to vote, but...the suppression program will likely result in a multi-million popular vote gap favoring Biden, but Michigan, PA, FA and WI (or at least a couple) won’t have big enough turnouts, so Trump gets the electoral college win.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 23, 2020)

messy said:


> There are no examples. Dems are motivated to vote, but...the suppression program will likely result in a multi-million popular vote gap favoring Biden, but Michigan, PA, FA and WI (or at least a couple) won’t have big enough turnouts, so Trump gets the electoral college win.


Finally, all my hard work is paying off.
Trump hat on the way.


----------



## messy (May 23, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Finally, all my hard work is paying off.
> Trump hat on the way.


We’re all dying to make America great again. Someday maybe...


----------



## Ellejustus (May 23, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Finally, all my hard work is paying off.
> Trump hat on the way.


Biden is up 12 points in the latest fox poll.  Plus, I read that 60% don;t like the way t handled the Corona.  We can all play Monday Quarterback.  t's mistake was how he shut down America.  He had no choice though.  Dr F and all the experts told us we had too or 2,000,000 would die.  The way one died scared the sh*t out of all of us.  I remember all the fear in everyone's eyes.  Plus, we were told everyone was dying in Spain and that Virus was on it's way to our shores and we would all die.


----------



## messy (May 23, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Biden is up 12 points in the latest fox poll.  Plus, I read that 60% don;t like the way t handled the Corona.  We can all play Monday Quarterback.  t's mistake was how he shut down America.  He had no choice though.  Dr F and all the experts told us we had too or 2,000,000 would die.  The way one died scared the sh*t out of all of us.  I remember all the fear in everyone's eyes.  Plus, we were told everyone was dying in Spain and that Virus was on it's way to our shores and we would all die.


The estimates were 250,000-1.1mm. We shut down and we will end up with what, 150,000? And we all pray we don’t have to shut down again.
So the estimates were correct and people acted accordingly.
Of course, when it’s on our shores and the president, having previously shut down our pandemic response team, says “it’s 15 people and will soon be zero,” then you don’t have a timely national response and that lack of leadership obviously made this worse.
Why has CA done so well with this thing?


----------



## tenacious (May 23, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Biden is up 12 points in the latest fox poll.  Plus, I read that 60% don;t like the way t handled the Corona.  We can all play Monday Quarterback.  t's mistake was how he shut down America.  He had no choice though.  Dr F and all the experts told us we had too or 2,000,000 would die.  The way one died scared the sh*t out of all of us.  I remember all the fear in everyone's eyes.  Plus, we were told everyone was dying in Spain and that Virus was on it's way to our shores and we would all die.


At the most basic level, a divided nations response is never going to equal the response of everyone working together. 

Trump might have been right that he would win re-election if he kept putting money in everyone's pocket via a booming economy.  But now that things have gone off the rails, I'm not sure all the name calling and talk about Americans as "us" and "them" is a luxury voters are going to indulge in this fall... which I think has to be seen as a major problem for the president.

But I'm not counting T out yet.  Trump being Trump I can't imagine he's got the temperament to be a bridge builder even if he wanted to. 
So by my thinking, he's going to have to find a new villain. He's much smarter then me about these things then I am... but my suggestions would be he starts a Clinton style military cost cutting program, and directs a lot of those funds that being spent in the middle east protecting oil which I've heard they are having trouble giving away. Or perhaps now is the time for Trump to turn on the Billionaires? Co-oping a major platform of the left wing I would think would put a lot of voters back into play.


----------



## messy (May 23, 2020)

tenacious said:


> At the most basic level, a divided nations response is never going to equal the response of everyone working together.
> 
> Trump might have been right that he would win re-election if he kept putting money in everyone's pocket via a booming economy.  But now that things have gone off the rails, I'm not sure all the name calling and talk about Americans as "us" and "them" is a luxury voters are going to indulge in this fall... which I think has to be seen as a major problem for the president.
> 
> ...


It’s over for him if he turns on the billionaires. The super-rich are all over his cabinet and they’ve benefited handsomely from his policies. And they’re powerful...remember he attacked the hedge fund carried-interest rule and abandoned that quickly.


----------



## tenacious (May 23, 2020)

messy said:


> It’s over for him if he turns on the billionaires. The super-rich are all over his cabinet and they’ve benefited handsomely from his policies. And they’re powerful...remember he attacked the hedge fund carried-interest rule and abandoned that quickly.


Personally I use Amazon so much I'm thinking of getting an Amazon credit card for the extra savings it would provide. 
But if I was a Trump voter and lived in fly over country and Amazon was putting local stores out of business... I'd probably feel different about the company.  Pretty soon, the talk of raising taxes to pay for whole mess is going to come up. And Trump is going to have to go looking for money. If I try and imagine I'm Trump looking for a money tree that will be favorable with the masses...

The same with RE-directing military funds from abroad back home. Trump has taken some big hits when it comes down to lowering our military profile. Turning that into a cost saving measure... is going to be a popular move with a lot of moderates. It's win-win to force the Saudi's and NATO to shoulder more of the burden. Sure there will be fallout, but by that time Trump will be long retired, so that's someone else's headache (yet Trump gets the benefit of the cost cutting with minimal political damage).


----------



## nononono (May 23, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Did someone say buffet?
> View attachment 7293










*I  spy with my.............*


----------



## nononono (May 23, 2020)

messy said:


> It’s over for him if he turns on the billionaires. The super-rich are all over his cabinet and they’ve benefited handsomely from his policies. And they’re powerful...remember he attacked the hedge fund carried-interest rule and abandoned that quickly.



*Oh My ......." Messy " Financial is CNNing again......*


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 23, 2020)

Awesome.  I worked and paid for my own college, so finding a use for the free $10k will be fun.  And I have some friends that went to work after high school and never wracked up any debt.  They're even more excited about Joe's FREE money!









						Joe Biden: Cancel $10,000 Of Student Loans Due To Coronavirus
					

Joe Biden says it’s time to cancel $10,000 of student loan debt for every American.




					www.forbes.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 23, 2020)

nononono said:


> *I  spy with my.............*


Now I know where to park my Denali the next time it hails outside.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 23, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Run from what? What challenge?


Nevermind, Biden.  I don't expect you to remember the difference between your wife and sister.  Nice deflection.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 23, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "offending black people"? Did he? All of them? Do you speak for "black people"? They might not all be as reactionary and thin skinned as you and your lord and savior the demagogue in chief trump.


No... I think saying "If you don't know whether you're voting for me or Trump, you ain't black" probably only offended a few black people.  Dumbass.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 23, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Did someone say buffet?
> View attachment 7293


Pelosi will say women should be proud of their bodies no matter what.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 23, 2020)

tenacious said:


> Not qualified?  Hmm, leaving alone he was VP for 8 years personally I'd be happy to see career politicians like Biden start taking back control of the government. I'm not going to say Trump and the Tea Party guys don't have some issues which are valid (or at least important to a lot of voters). However, if you compare their professed values with how they've run the government, they seem to have been in over their heads. I.e. the tea party guys voted to expand to add to the nations debt and despite Trumps total focus on the economy the economy tanked. I hope Biden, as an experienced politico, will do better.
> 
> As for why that comment makes me like him more?  Well let's be honest, Joe's kinda boring and the PC police on the democratic side have been allowed to let happiness die. So it made me smile when I read Biden had said that...


If 8 years of being the VP made him qualified, Obama wouldn't have waited until WELL after he was the ONLY candidate to endorse him.  The dipshit has already run for President and lost twice.  And there's nothing boring about Biden.  In the last 6 months, the entire nation has been on the edge of its seat waiting to see what mumble mouth will spew out.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 23, 2020)

tenacious said:


> So it sounds like this is more of an gut instinct thing for you; then the type of problem where one can point to actual examples of it having been a problem?


She doesn't pay her bills and refused to admit she lost the governor's race.  She's a token PC selection.  I guess that's more important to liberals than finding the best candidate.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 23, 2020)

messy said:


> We’re all dying to make America great again. Someday maybe...


Yeah... we're all waiting to have open borders, dump student loan debt on everyone that isn't responsible for it, make the U.S. taxpayer fund healthcare for illegal aliens, so they can comfortably drive and vote in our country, taking away our 2nd Amendment right, incentivise criminals to stay out of jail by giving them free money, punishing successful people by sprinkling their money on society's deadbeats, allow junkies to shoot heroin and shit on the sidewalks...

I mean, the wonderful heights we could reach IF ONLY a libtard was back in charge...


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 23, 2020)

messy said:


> The estimates were 250,000-1.1mm. We shut down and we will end up with what, 150,000? And we all pray we don’t have to shut down again.
> So the estimates were correct and people acted accordingly.
> Of course, when it’s on our shores and the president, having previously shut down our pandemic response team, says “it’s 15 people and will soon be zero,” then you don’t have a timely national response and that lack of leadership obviously made this worse.
> Why has CA done so well with this thing?


The president didn't shut down the pandemic team.  And if there HADN'T been a pandemic, you liberal idiots would be doing what you always do... bitching.  You want cuts, then bitch when they happen, but only after you bitched about spending.









						Partly false claim: Trump fired entire pandemic response team in 2018
					

Correction: the headline of this fact-check earlier read "Trump fired pandemic response team in 2018", it has been amended to "Trump fired entire pandemic response team in 2018"




					www.reuters.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 23, 2020)

messy said:


> It’s over for him if he turns on the billionaires. The super-rich are all over his cabinet and they’ve benefited handsomely from his policies. And they’re powerful...remember he attacked the hedge fund carried-interest rule and abandoned that quickly.


Biden is wealthy... Pelosi is wealthy... you think they benefited handsomely?  Pelosi loves the Kennedy Center.  Why did she use stimulus money for them instead of her own?  Do we need money for the arts right now or food so people can eat?  Hmm... says here Trump tried to cut some of this bullshit.  I guess attacking the deficit is only a good thing when liberals want it to be.  Fucking hypocritical pieces of shit.









						Stimulus bill includes $100M arts funding despite past Trump attempts to cut it
					

President Donald Trump may end up signing roughly $2 trillion stimulus measure that includes $25 million to support the John F.  Kennedy Center for the Performing Arts. The stimulus bill -- aimed at combating the economic effects of the coronavirus pandemic -- is expected to pass Congress and...




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Torros (May 23, 2020)

Nothing to see here, just your normal voter fraud.

"Fears of voter fraud only increased this week, after a California man found a stack of 83 mail-in ballots shipped to a single neighbor's apartment. 

Jerry Mosna of San Pedro found the two stacks of ballots on top of his mailbox on Saturday. All of the 83 ballots were unused and addressed to different people, all supposedly living in an apartment he knows to be occupied by a single, 89-year-old, neighbor. "


----------



## tenacious (May 23, 2020)

Torros said:


> Nothing to see here, just your normal voter fraud.
> 
> "Fears of voter fraud only increased this week, after a California man found a stack of 83 mail-in ballots shipped to a single neighbor's apartment.
> 
> Jerry Mosna of San Pedro found the two stacks of ballots on top of his mailbox on Saturday. All of the 83 ballots were unused and addressed to different people, all supposedly living in an apartment he knows to be occupied by a single, 89-year-old, neighbor. "


I would think if the race is close enough for 83 ballots to matter, there will be a recount whereby not only would ballots being sent to non-existent address would be caught... but the hand signed ballots would also give investigators a better chance at catching the perpetrators then a computer based election where there isn't a paper trail?

Note, I'm not saying there won't be folks who try to game the system. Only that there will be people who try and game the system no matter what- and I don't know why mail in ballots leaves us more vulnerable?


----------



## messy (May 23, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> The president didn't shut down the pandemic team.  And if there HADN'T been a pandemic, you liberal idiots would be doing what you always do... bitching.  You want cuts, then bitch when they happen, but only after you bitched about spending.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From the article linked above...

The Trump administration disbanded the “pandemic response” team


----------



## messy (May 23, 2020)

tenacious said:


> I would think if the race is close enough for 83 ballots to matter, there will be a recount whereby not only would ballots being sent to non-existent address would be caught... but the hand signed ballots would also give investigators a better chance at catching the perpetrators then a computer based election where there isn't a paper trail?
> 
> Note, I'm not saying there won't be folks who try to game the system. Only that there will be people who try and game the system no matter what- and I don't know why mail in ballots leaves us more vulnerable?


Dude, are you really trying to minimize the findings of Jerry Mosna of San Pedro?


----------



## tenacious (May 23, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> She doesn't pay her bills and refused to admit she lost the governor's race.  She's a token PC selection.  I guess that's more important to liberals than finding the best candidate.


Are you talking about Stacy Abrams.  Honestly I don't know much about her. I certainly haven't heard Biden is seriously looking at making her his VP.  Is that what folks are saying?


----------



## messy (May 23, 2020)

And this was from January! Can you imagine now?!









						Trump’s Economic Growth Is Slower Than Obama’s Last 3 Years
					

President Trump says the economy is the best ever. When you look at GDP growth rates, one quickly realizes he is gaslighting the American public. Each of the last three years of Obama’s economy were stronger than Trump’s 2019 once adjusted for trade, inventory impacts and government spending.




					www.google.com


----------



## tenacious (May 23, 2020)

tenacious said:


> Are you talking about Stacy Abrams.  Honestly I don't know much about her. I certainly haven't heard Biden is seriously looking at making her his VP.  Is that what folks are saying?


Also isn't chasing votes in the south, and ignoring the Midwest what got Hillary in trouble this last election? I don't see Biden going down that same path.


----------



## Imtired (May 23, 2020)

Torros said:


> Nothing to see here, just your normal voter fraud.
> 
> "Fears of voter fraud only increased this week, after a California man found a stack of 83 mail-in ballots shipped to a single neighbor's apartment.
> 
> Jerry Mosna of San Pedro found the two stacks of ballots on top of his mailbox on Saturday. All of the 83 ballots were unused and addressed to different people, all supposedly living in an apartment he knows to be occupied by a single, 89-year-old, neighbor. "


Yes, because an 89-year old woman (who is so hard of hearing he couldn't be interviewed for the 2016 article) is DEFINITELY going to run out and try to find people to sign those ballots!!!   How very clever to mail all of those ballots to an elderly shut-in and leave them out in the open too!   

From the very same article:

_In a statement, the office of the Registrar said, “We are carefully reviewing our records and gathering information to fully identify what took place.  Our preliminary assessment is that this appears to be an isolated situation related to a system error that occurred causing duplicate ballots to be issued to an address entered for a single voter. We are working directly with the system vendor to ensure the issue is addressed and to identify any similar occurrences.” _

But, by all means, let's ignore the _real _fraud that happened in North Carolina, fraud perpetrated by GOP operatives trying to help heir GOP candidate win. 









						North Carolina GOP Operative Faces New Felony Charges That Allege Ballot Fraud
					

Leslie McCrae Dowless is accused of leading a scheme to illegally collect, sign and mail in absentee ballots. An investigation into allegations of fraud overturned a 2018 congressional race.




					www.npr.org


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 23, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Biden is up 12 points in the latest fox poll.  Plus, I read that 60% don;t like the way t handled the Corona.  We can all play Monday Quarterback.  t's mistake was how he shut down America.  He had no choice though.  Dr F and all the experts told us we had too or 2,000,000 would die.  The way one died scared the sh*t out of all of us.  I remember all the fear in everyone's eyes.  Plus, we were told everyone was dying in Spain and that Virus was on it's way to our shores and we would all die.


What did the polls say about trump in 2016?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 23, 2020)

messy said:


> It’s over for him if he turns on the billionaires. The super-rich are all over his cabinet and they’ve benefited handsomely from his policies. And they’re powerful...remember he attacked the hedge fund carried-interest rule and abandoned that quickly.


Make  up your mind.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 23, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Nevermind, Biden.  I don't expect you to remember the difference between your wife and sister.  Nice deflection.


What challenge? Or are you just confused?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 23, 2020)

A


messy said:


> Dude, are you really trying to minimize the findings of Jerry Mosna of San Pedro?


At least he’s isn’t Hillary.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 23, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What did the polls say about trump in 2016?


That nationally, and we all know we don't vote nationally, that nationally he was a slight underdog, and yes, nationally, he ended up a slight underdog, nationally.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 23, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That nationally, and we all know we don't vote nationally, that nationally he was a slight underdog, and yes, nationally, he ended up a slight underdog, nationally.


What does landslide mean to you?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 23, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Now I know where to park my Denali the next time it hails outside.


I bet he/she could beat us in a spitting contest.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 23, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Yes, because an 89-year old woman (who is so hard of hearing he couldn't be interviewed for the 2016 article) is DEFINITELY going to run out and try to find people to sign those ballots!!!   How very clever to mail all of those ballots to an elderly shut-in and leave them out in the open too!
> 
> From the very same article:
> 
> ...


Fake News


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 23, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What does landslide mean to you?


In what context?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 23, 2020)

messy said:


> From the article linked above...
> 
> The Trump administration disbanded the “pandemic response” team


Did you read the entire article?  The impetus for the article is that Trump didn't disband the entire organization.  It's a myth and the article shows how.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 23, 2020)

tenacious said:


> Are you talking about Stacy Abrams.  Honestly I don't know much about her. I certainly haven't heard Biden is seriously looking at making her his VP.  Is that what folks are saying?


Won't pay her credit card bills or student loans.  Settles for pennies on the dollar.  This is a grown woman.









						Stacey Abrams settles her IRS debt
					

Former Georgia gubernatorial candidate Stacey Abrams (D) has reportedly settled her tax debt with the Internal Revenue Service as she eyes a possible bid for the presidency.A spokesperson…




					thehill.com
				












						Stacey Abrams Ends Campaign for Georgia Governor But Refuses to Concede
					

“I will not concede because the erosion of our democracy is not right,” Democratic candidate told supporters




					www.rollingstone.com
				






			https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/2020/05/22/biden-vetting-rumors-are-circulating-here-are-vp-finalists-we-see/?arc404=true


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 23, 2020)

messy said:


> And this was from January! Can you imagine now?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've explained this to you.  For starters, January is when the virus first hit the U.S. and had already been identified.  Second, when you're already breaking records... continuing to break them is harder than what Obama faced.  Stop making me explain things to you multiple times.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 23, 2020)

tenacious said:


> Also isn't chasing votes in the south, and ignoring the Midwest what got Hillary in trouble this last election? I don't see Biden going down that same path.


The only path Biden is going down is to the cafeteria for his dinner and jello by 4:30.  Fucking clown needs to be in a full care facility.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 23, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That nationally, and we all know we don't vote nationally, that nationally he was a slight underdog, and yes, nationally, he ended up a slight underdog, nationally.


But he beat the living fuck out of her in the Electoral College, didn't he?  Bitch didn't even have the strength to stumble out onto the stage and thank her supporters.  Ironic since she'd previously stumbled, multiple times, just trying to walk.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 23, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That nationally, and we all know we don't vote nationally, that nationally he was a slight underdog, and yes, nationally, he ended up a slight underdog, nationally.


There are plenty more, Dummy.








						Wall Street doesn't just see a Hillary win, it sees a landslide
					

Wall Street is pricing in a landslide for Clinton, but if she starts to lag, there could be a big unwinding in the markets, Bank of America Merrill Lynch says.




					www.cnbc.com
				











						What A Clinton Landslide Would Look Like
					

Want our latest forecasts/election analysis emailed to you right when they’re published? Sign up here. We’re going to spend a lot of time over the next 87 days …



					fivethirtyeight.com
				











						The polls are split between Hillary Clinton winning and … Hillary Clinton winning in a landslide
					






					www.vox.com
				











						Clinton on Track for Electoral College Landslide: Poll
					

Reuters/Ipsos States of the Nation Project data says Clinton has a 95 percent chance to win the Electoral College by a margin of 118 votes.



					www.newsweek.com


----------



## messy (May 23, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> There are plenty more, Dummy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Re-living past glories while Trump flounders? I understand.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 23, 2020)

Do you?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 23, 2020)

True The Vote Founder Talks Fraud And Frighteningly Lax Security Amid The Push For Mail-In Voting | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 23, 2020)

First, Biden Creates Furor With 'You Ain't Black' Comment, Now the NAACP Busts Him for Lying
					

Oh, Joe, he did it again...




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 23, 2020)

Team Trump campaigning at beaches Memorial Day weekend
					

The Trump campaign is delivering sky-high 2020 messages to beachgoers this Memorial Day weekend from the Jersey Shore down to the Florida Panhandle.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 23, 2020)

Virginia Lawsuit: Mass Vote-by-Mail 'Logistical Nightmare
					

VA voters are suing election officials for loosening restrictions on absentee ballots for next month’s primary because of coronavirus.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 23, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I've explained this to you.  For starters, January is when the virus first hit the U.S. and had already been identified.  Second, when you're already breaking records... continuing to break them is harder than what Obama faced.  Stop making me explain things to you multiple times.


January? So why did it take trump so long to respond? So you think digging us out of the great recession hole was easier than staying out of the way of an upward economic trajectory? Sounds like dizzy reasoning.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 23, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> There are plenty more, Dummy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Opinions aren't national polls.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 24, 2020)

Biden is in quite a pickle.
The R word and it not racist rears it’s ugly head again.
Blacks don’t like gays or illegals so Biden needs to be right down the middle and the white liberal closeted bigots won’t like that 








						‘Breakfast Club’ Host Says Biden Apology Isn’t Enough: ‘The Best Apology Is A Black Agenda’
					

"Breakfast Club" radio host Charlamagne Tha God said Sunday that former Vice President Joe Biden's apology was not enough.




					dailycaller.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 24, 2020)

WATCH: Dem Strategist Wrongly Assumes Two Black Models Won't Vote for Trump
					






					townhall.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 24, 2020)

Charlamagne tha God Declares Joe Biden a 'Very Intricate' Part of 'Systemic Racism' in America
					

Radio host Charlamagne tha God appeared on CNN Friday night and said former Vice President Joe Biden is "a very intricate part" of "systemic racism" in America.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## messy (May 24, 2020)

Ann Coulter

@AnnCoulter

The most disloyal actual retard that has ever set foot in the Oval Office is trying to lose AND take the Senate with him.  Another Roy Moore fiasco so he can blame someone else for his own mess.


----------



## tenacious (May 24, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Won't pay her credit card bills or student loans.  Settles for pennies on the dollar.  This is a grown woman.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In fairness... does a past bankruptcy really disqualify a person from US government jobs these days? Sometimes I wonder whats expected by anyone who would "loan" money to potential State Senator that can only possibly be repaid if she wins...

Personally I thought she showed a lack of grace after losing in that race down in Georgia.  I'm not a big fan of giving power to people who are known to have tantrums.


----------



## tenacious (May 24, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> The only path Biden is going down is to the cafeteria for his dinner and jello by 4:30.  Fucking clown needs to be in a full care facility.


You've said that so many times I wondering if you're still trying to convince me, so much as it's about convincing yourself that Biden's not a threat to win office this coming fall. 

Hillary tried to go big. She took to Midwest for granted and (likely because she spent a lot of time in the South) headed to the south chasing an epic win. Not only didn't she pick up the south, but she lost the Midwest by a hair. I just don't see how a serious conversation about Biden's pick for VP is based around an almost identical game plan as to what just lost his party the last presidential election.

A big turnout in the south doesn't seal the deal. Yet a so-so turnout in the Midwest will win it all.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 24, 2020)

tenacious said:


> You've said that so many times I wondering if you're still trying to convince me, so much as it's about convincing yourself that Biden's not a threat to win office this coming fall.
> 
> Hillary tried to go big. She took to Midwest for granted and (likely because she spent a lot of time in the South) headed to the south chasing an epic win. Not only didn't she pick up the south, but she lost the Midwest by a hair. I just don't see how a serious conversation about Biden's pick for VP is based around an almost identical game plan as to what just lost his party the last presidential election.
> 
> A big turnout in the south doesn't seal the deal. Yet a so-so turnout in the Midwest will win it all.


Biden just needs those dissuaded from voting in 2016 that voted in droves in 2008 and 2012 to come back out and he will win.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 24, 2020)

messy said:


> Ann Coulter
> @AnnCoulter
> 
> The most disloyal actual retard that has ever set foot in the Oval Office is trying to lose AND take the Senate with him.  Another Roy Moore fiasco so he can blame someone else for his own mess.


Who did he blame in 2016?
You people are the ones looking for the scapegoat to bang.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 24, 2020)

That’s all?
From his basement?
You are the dumbest poster in here.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 24, 2020)

Ar


tenacious said:


> You've said that so many times I wondering if you're still trying to convince me, so much as it's about convincing yourself that Biden's not a threat to win office this coming fall.
> 
> Hillary tried to go big. She took to Midwest for granted and (likely because she spent a lot of time in the South) headed to the south chasing an epic win. Not only didn't she pick up the south, but she lost the Midwest by a hair. I just don't see how a serious conversation about Biden's pick for VP is based around an almost identical game plan as to what just lost his party the last presidential election.
> 
> A big turnout in the south doesn't seal the deal. Yet a so-so turnout in the Midwest will win it all.


Are you drunk?


----------



## nononono (May 24, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Biden just needs those dissuaded from voting in 2016 that voted in droves in 2008 and 2012 to come back out and he will win.


*No one wants " Joe Biden THE TOWN PERV " To lead them into battle....NO ONE !*
*If ANYONE else had said what that " Loose Caboose Fucking Idiot " said on Thursday 
about  Black Americans the whole MSM would be a 24/7 Shit Fest !!!

It was bad enough that you and your Criminal Empire rigged the system in 2008 
thru corrupt electioneering and STOLE the election, then you criminals up and 
BOLDLY STOLE it in 2012...!
Then the CRIMES pulled off in just California in 2016 almost Stole it for a third time.....
That's why You and your were seriously BUTT HURT over the results...
Then we have the 2018 Midterms that once again stole regional elections to land
the House in the Old Scallywags " Lap "...what she has done over the last 20 or
so months would put ANYONE ELSE IN JAIL....But NOOOOOOO ...You Scumbags 
give her a pass once again...

Now you want to pass off a KNOWN LYING CRIMINAL PERVERT as a candidate for 
the Presidency of the United States....

AIN'T GUNNA HAPPEN.....!!!
*
*ALL YOU AND YOURS WILL DO IS " SHIT THE BED ".....!!






*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 24, 2020)

Yikes 








						Ilhan Omar Believes Joe Biden Accuser Tara Reade: 'Justice Should Never Be Denied'
					

Rep. Ilhan Omar (D-MN) has revealed that she believes Tara Reade's sexual assault claims against presumptive Democratic nominee Joe Biden.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 24, 2020)

Typical Lib Indian twat.








						Elizabeth Warren Bashed High-Dollar Fundraisers. Now She’s Reportedly Hosting One For Joe Biden
					

Sen. Elizabeth Warren swore off high-dollar campaign fundraisers but now she's reportedly hosting one such 2020 fundraiser for former Vice President Joe Biden.




					dailycaller.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 24, 2020)

Believe me not your own ears.








						Democrat Sheila Jackson Lee Claims That Biden Did Not Really Make Bigoted ‘You Ain’t Black’ Remark | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 24, 2020)

Some black people don’t have any faith in black people.








						Charlamagne tha God dismisses Biden 'lip service,' suggests Klobuchar as VP would hurt black voter turnout
					

Radio host Charlamagne tha God said Sunday that former Vice President Joe Biden's attempts to atone for his controversial comments about black voters were little more than "lip service" without solid outreach to the black community -- and suggested that picking Amy Klobuchar as his running mate...




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 25, 2020)

tenacious said:


> You've said that so many times I wondering if you're still trying to convince me, so much as it's about convincing yourself that Biden's not a threat to win office this coming fall.
> 
> Hillary tried to go big. She took to Midwest for granted and (likely because she spent a lot of time in the South) headed to the south chasing an epic win. Not only didn't she pick up the south, but she lost the Midwest by a hair. I just don't see how a serious conversation about Biden's pick for VP is based around an almost identical game plan as to what just lost his party the last presidential election.
> 
> A big turnout in the south doesn't seal the deal. Yet a so-so turnout in the Midwest will win it all.


Biden can't complete a coherent sentence.  The libtards will vote for him because they don't give a fuck.  They're jaded ex girlfriends and Trump is the one that dumped them.  Joe just slit his own throat with the "you ain't black" comment.  That's if there was any blood left in his carcass.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 25, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Biden just needs those dissuaded from voting in 2016 that voted in droves in 2008 and 2012 to come back out and he will win.


Biden just needs to go back in time, about 20 years, BEFORE dementia and AFTER the poor baby's stuttering problem.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 25, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yikes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn it, Joe... I knew someONE did someTHING.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 25, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Typical Lib Indian twat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same thing these libtards did with Super PAC money.  Fucking hypocrites.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 25, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Some black people don’t have any faith in black people.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, in fairness, Lenard THA God is a former drug dealer and also can't be held accountable for anything.  Let's just give all libtards a pass.


----------



## tenacious (May 25, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Biden can't complete a coherent sentence.  The libtards will vote for him because they don't give a fuck.  They're jaded ex girlfriends and Trump is the one that dumped them.  Joe just slit his own throat with the "you ain't black" comment.  That's if there was any blood left in his carcass.


Well, the "you ain't black" comment is pretty coherent to me...

As to if Joe slit his throat? I say let's let this one play out. As I've said before, I hope for your guys sake that you've got more then an interview from Charlamagne before we start talking carcasses.


----------



## tenacious (May 25, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yikes
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ilhan Omar? Tell me bud, if post some vid of Steve King from Iowa saying some crazy racist line, is it okay from me to project his views as those of the entire Republican party...

Guess my point is both teams have their fare share of fanatics. Ten years after the invention of camera phones and social media... I don't know how this can be a surprise to anyone.


----------



## tenacious (May 25, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Typical Lib Indian twat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In fairness to her, if she wants to be VP a lot of the job these days is fundraising...

I've always liked EW. She is earnest and smart. However, as I often feel with progressive policy and in this case Elizabeth Warren- a lot of what they say they believe in, doesn't always work out in the real world like they hope it will.  What's EW going to do, give up on "progress" because she refuses to adjust.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 25, 2020)

tenacious said:


> Ilhan Omar? Tell me bud, if post some vid of Steve King from Iowa saying some crazy racist line, is it okay from me to project his views as those of the entire Republican party...
> 
> Guess my point is both teams have their fare share of fanatics. Ten years after the invention of camera phones and social media... I don't know how this can be a surprise to anyone.


Blind hypocrisy is their thing. Republicans use to cite policy and attempt to claim the moral high ground but after decades of trickle down failure now they just lie.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 25, 2020)

tenacious said:


> Well, the "you ain't black" comment is pretty coherent to me...
> 
> As to if Joe slit his throat? I say let's let this one play out. As I've said before, I hope for your guys sake that you've got more then an interview from Charlamagne before we start talking carcasses.


It’s still early.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 25, 2020)

S


tenacious said:


> Ilhan Omar? Tell me bud, if post some vid of Steve King from Iowa saying some crazy racist line, is it okay from me to project his views as those of the entire Republican party...
> 
> Guess my point is both teams have their fare share of fanatics. Ten years after the invention of camera phones and social media... I don't know how this can be a surprise to anyone.


Steve King is an American.
The goat fucking towel head isnt.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 25, 2020)

tenacious said:


> In fairness to her, if she wants to be VP a lot of the job these days is fundraising...
> 
> I've always liked EW. She is earnest and smart. However, as I often feel with progressive policy and in this case Elizabeth Warren- a lot of what they say they believe in, doesn't always work out in the real world like they hope it will.  What's EW going to do, give up on "progress" because she refuses to adjust.


You are a fan of liars?


----------



## tenacious (May 25, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> S
> 
> Steve King is an American.
> The goat fucking towel head isnt.


Hmm... apparently the rest of the GOP doesn't share your assessment of the situation.  









						GOP rallies behind effort to defeat Steve King
					

Top Republicans and conservative outside groups are rallying around Rep. Steve King’s (R-Iowa) challenger ahead of the June 2 primary election, worried that the nine-term lawmaker’s record of infla…




					thehill.com


----------



## tenacious (May 25, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are a fan of liars?


I almost like you, and you're known to tell a few fibs from time to time. You like Trump and he tells lies. But whoa, Warren tells a lie... lol

But to the broader question, I believe evolution works. She tried to run an outside the box campaign with regard to fundraising.  It didn't work, so she's evolved. Why anyone would huff and puff over that is beyond me.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 25, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> S
> 
> Steve King is an American.
> The goat fucking towel head isnt.


Is hate (I.e. ignorance) what qualifies him as being more equal, more "American"?


----------



## tenacious (May 25, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> It’s still early.


Talk is cheap. Reid, Charlemagne... don't pretend you guys are blown away by any of this either.


----------



## messy (May 25, 2020)

tenacious said:


> I almost like you, and you're known to tell a few fibs from time to time. You like Trump and he tells lies. But whoa, Warren tells a lie... lol
> 
> But to the broader question, I believe evolution works. She tried to run an outside the box campaign with regard to fundraising.  It didn't work, so she's evolved. Why anyone would huff and puff over that is beyond me.


The talent of the GOP is that they turn everything up to “10” on every discussion and the emotion helps sway the mob.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 25, 2020)

tenacious said:


> Hmm... apparently the rest of the GOP doesn't share your assessment of the situation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is it that Steve King is an American or is it the fact that the goat fucking, brother marrying towel head isnt an American.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 25, 2020)

tenacious said:


> I almost like you, and you're known to tell a few fibs from time to time. You like Trump and he tells lies. But whoa, Warren tells a lie... lol
> 
> But to the broader question, I believe evolution works. She tried to run an outside the box campaign with regard to fundraising.  It didn't work, so she's evolved. Why anyone would huff and puff over that is beyond me.


What’s not to like?
I am just pointing out your hypocrisy.
Pretty simple.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 25, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Is hate (I.e. ignorance) what qualifies him as being more equal, more "American"?











						The GOP's Unholy Assault on Iowa's Steve King
					

The headline of a recent Baltimore Jewish Times article reads as follows:




					www.americanthinker.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 25, 2020)

messy said:


> The talent of the GOP is that they turn everything up to “10” on every discussion and the emotion helps sway the mob.


Where have you been the last 4 years?


----------



## tenacious (May 25, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What’s not to like?
> I am just pointing out your hypocrisy.
> Pretty simple.


Okay.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 25, 2020)

tenacious said:


> Hmm... apparently the rest of the GOP doesn't share your assessment of the situation.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 What did Steve King do?


----------



## tenacious (May 25, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Is it that Steve King is an American or is it the fact that the goat fucking, brother marrying towel head isnt an American.


The fact that you're plainly hyperventilating about people having sex with goats on a youth soccer website tells me even you know the link you've posted is lame. Moreover your own party is tired of the hate. 

But you don't have to believe me. Just look at how Trump's talking about opening churches, and hasn't lifted a finger to help King if you don't see the coming election is about who can win the middle.


----------



## tenacious (May 25, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What did Steve King do?


Read the article...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 25, 2020)

messy said:


> The talent of the GOP is that they turn everything up to “10” on every discussion and the emotion helps sway the mob.


They are an angry, constantly aggrieved group of crybaby snowflakes that's for sure! As I said WWII spawned the "Greatest Generation", now trump has spawned quite the opposite. More like the "aggrieved, fearful and self entitled generation".


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 25, 2020)

tenacious said:


> Read the article...


Much ado about nothing.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 25, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Much ado about nothing.


Irony exemplified.


----------



## tenacious (May 25, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Much ado about nothing.


Unless your name is Steve King. He's toast.


----------



## messy (May 25, 2020)

We are absolutely going to shit.
This lady is running for Senate in Oregon. She’s like nono...batshit crazy.

“My campaign is gonna kill me,” Perkins told the publication. “How do I say this? Some people think that I follow Q like I follow Jesus. Q is the information and I stand with the information resource.”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 25, 2020)

messy said:


> We are absolutely going to shit.
> This lady is running for Senate in Oregon. She’s like nono...batshit crazy.
> 
> “My campaign is gonna kill me,” Perkins told the publication. “How do I say this? Some people think that I follow Q like I follow Jesus. Q is the information and I stand with the information resource.”


Did someone say Crazy?


----------



## espola (May 25, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> S
> 
> Steve King is an American.
> The goat fucking towel head isnt.


Racist.


----------



## espola (May 25, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Is it that Steve King is an American or is it the fact that the goat fucking, brother marrying towel head isnt an American.


Racist.


----------



## tenacious (May 25, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Did someone say Crazy?
> 
> View attachment 7311View attachment 7312


Looks like freedom in action to this guy.  I might not always agree with either, but I respect their right to get up there and say it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 25, 2020)

espola said:


> Racist.


What’d I say?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 25, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What’d I say?


Its common knowledge, E ain't doing no breaking news.


----------



## espola (May 25, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Its common knowledge, E ain't doing no breaking news.


He said a few days ago that I never found any racist posts from him.  Actually, I had long ago but stopped responding in that vein because I thought it was obvious to everyone.  It would be like posting that water is wet.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 25, 2020)

espola said:


> He said a few days ago that I never found any racist posts from him.  Actually, I had long ago but stopped responding in that vein because I thought it was obvious to everyone.  It would be like posting that water is wet.


Exactly, he doesn't even try to hide it. He goes out of his way to promote it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 25, 2020)

espola said:


> He said a few days ago that I never found any racist posts from him.  Actually, I had long ago but stopped responding in that vein because I thought it was obvious to everyone.  It would be like posting that water is wet.


Never, still.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 25, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Exactly, he doesn't even try to hide it. He goes out of his way to promote it.


Hide what?


----------



## messy (May 25, 2020)

He said last time it was rigged too, right?

Trump followed up Sunday with two more broadly-worded warnings that November would be “the greatest Rigged Election in history.”

“The Democrats are trying to Rig the 2020 Election, plain and simple!” the president claimed.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 25, 2020)

messy said:


> He said last time it was rigged too, right?
> 
> Trump followed up Sunday with two more broadly-worded warnings that November would be “the greatest Rigged Election in history.”
> 
> “The Democrats are trying to Rig the 2020 Election, plain and simple!” the president claimed.


Trump says election rigged, democrats scoff, lose, say election rigged.
Where do they get you people?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 25, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Trump says election rigged, democrats scoff, lose, say election rigged.
> Where do they get you people?


You certainly have trouble discerning one issue from another.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 25, 2020)

No honor among goat fucking towel heads I guess 








						After Saying She Believes Tara Reade, Ilhan Omar Clarifies: I’m Still Voting For Biden | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com


----------



## messy (May 25, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Trump says election rigged, democrats scoff, lose, say election rigged.
> Where do they get you people?


This was in ‘16. Now he’s saying it again.

Remember, we are competing in a rigged election," Trump said at a Wisconsin rally Monday night. "They even want to try and rig the election at the polling booths, where so many cities are corrupt and voter fraud is all too common."


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 25, 2020)

messy said:


> This was in ‘16. Now he’s saying it again.
> 
> Remember, we are competing in a rigged election," Trump said at a Wisconsin rally Monday night. "They even want to try and rig the election at the polling booths, where so many cities are corrupt and voter fraud is all too common."


You know what they say about history.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 25, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You know what they say about history.


"History doesn't repeat itself but often it rhymes" attributed to Mark Twain


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 26, 2020)

tenacious said:


> Well, the "you ain't black" comment is pretty coherent to me...
> 
> As to if Joe slit his throat? I say let's let this one play out. As I've said before, I hope for your guys sake that you've got more then an interview from Charlamagne before we start talking carcasses.


Look at how hard the libtard media is pushing white-on-black crime today.  Article after article.  It's almost as if they're trying to make us forget how Quid Pro Joe shot himself in the head last week.  But they're fair and balanced... right?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 26, 2020)

tenacious said:


> Ilhan Omar? Tell me bud, if post some vid of Steve King from Iowa saying some crazy racist line, is it okay from me to project his views as those of the entire Republican party...
> 
> Guess my point is both teams have their fare share of fanatics. Ten years after the invention of camera phones and social media... I don't know how this can be a surprise to anyone.


Oh wait... so Omar and Ocasio-Cortez only matter if they're bashing certain people?  The libtard media sure loved them a few months ago.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 26, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Is hate (I.e. ignorance) what qualifies him as being more equal, more "American"?


Did you have a stroke on that post


tenacious said:


> Looks like freedom in action to this guy.  I might not always agree with either, but I respect their right to get up there and say it.


So you agree with freedom of speech for liberals but not Trump.  Hmm... sounds a lot like the libtard media.


----------



## nononono (May 26, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Pelosi will say women should be proud of their bodies no matter what.


*Oh My......she better stick to the BOTOX, BONDO and PAINT.....the alternative is down right hideous...

	
	
		
		
	


	



*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 26, 2020)

NAACP to Biden: C'mon man, we didn't endorse you
					

Hold on there, Joe.




					hotair.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 26, 2020)

Wait, What? Biden Blames His 'You Ain't Black' Remark on Charlamagne tha God, Makes It Even Worse
					

This guy...




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Imtired (May 26, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Did you have a stroke on that post
> 
> 
> So you agree with freedom of speech for liberals but not Trump.  Hmm... sounds a lot like the libtard media.


Don't confuse freedom of speech with freedom from consequences of said speech.  Trump can't shut up, constantly blabbering on about things he doesn't know anything about or pivoting to attacks on those he envies.   That is called "Freedom of Speech".   Unfortunately what he says is often so idiotic that he gets widely mocked for it.   When he gets mocked his ego can't stand it so he doubles-down with more stupid, generating even more derision from those hearing it.   Lately he has devolved into incoherent (even for him) rage filled tweets.  He is losing it right in front of our eyes.

If Trump can't stand the heat, get the f*ck out of the kitchen.   He has Freedom of Speech, so do his critics.  Deal with it.


----------



## nononono (May 26, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Don't confuse freedom of speech with freedom from consequences of said speech.  Trump can't shut up, constantly blabbering on about things he doesn't know anything about or pivoting to attacks on those he envies.   That is called "Freedom of Speech".   Unfortunately what he says is often so idiotic that he gets widely mocked for it.   When he gets mocked his ego can't stand it so he doubles-down with more stupid, generating even more derision from those hearing it.   Lately he has devolved into incoherent (even for him) rage filled tweets.  He is losing it right in front of our eyes.
> 
> If Trump can't stand the heat, get the f*ck out of the kitchen.   He has Freedom of Speech, so do his critics.  Deal with it.



*Schools are now offering the " advantageous " ability to study in the privacy*
*of your own home....making it much harder for individuals like you to make an ASS 
of yourself in front of a bunch of your soon to be fellow students if you so choose....*


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 26, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Don't confuse freedom of speech with freedom from consequences of said speech.  Trump can't shut up, constantly blabbering on about things he doesn't know anything about or pivoting to attacks on those he envies.   That is called "Freedom of Speech".   Unfortunately what he says is often so idiotic that he gets widely mocked for it.   When he gets mocked his ego can't stand it so he doubles-down with more stupid, generating even more derision from those hearing it.   Lately he has devolved into incoherent (even for him) rage filled tweets.  He is losing it right in front of our eyes.
> 
> If Trump can't stand the heat, get the f*ck out of the kitchen.   He has Freedom of Speech, so do his critics.  Deal with it.


We get it... you don't like Trump.  Obama can take shots from the Monday morning recliner and it doesn't bother you.  Biden can babble, slobber and drop a "you ain't black"... doesn't bother you.  Pelosi calling Trump fat doesn't bother you... nor did her ripping up his speech on national television.  You kids have a different set of standards for your "leaders".  It's all part of being the party of hypocrisy.  It's a key component to why you lose.


----------



## espola (May 27, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> We get it... you don't like Trump.  Obama can take shots from the Monday morning recliner and it doesn't bother you.  Biden can babble, slobber and drop a "you ain't black"... doesn't bother you.  Pelosi calling Trump fat doesn't bother you... nor did her ripping up his speech on national television.  You kids have a different set of standards for your "leaders".  It's all part of being the party of hypocrisy.  It's a key component to why you lose.


T is not fat?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 27, 2020)

Why do most blacks vote for the party of the KKK?








						VP Watch: Biden Silent on Picking a Woman of Color, but Black Activists Don't Want Klobuchar
					

So... who's left that can meet Biden's criteria?




					www.redstate.com


----------



## tenacious (May 27, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Look at how hard the libtard media is pushing white-on-black crime today.  Article after article.  It's almost as if they're trying to make us forget how Quid Pro Joe shot himself in the head last week.  But they're fair and balanced... right?


Since I try to read a variety of news sources, including what I assume you are calling the libtard media this should be corrected to saying its more they are mad at Biden for not commenting. From the other news sources I read, the NY Post has it front page and like Biden the NY Times doesn't spend much time on it.


----------



## tenacious (May 27, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Oh wait... so Omar and Ocasio-Cortez only matter if they're bashing certain people?  The libtard media sure loved them a few months ago.


I believe in free speech for Steve King, Ocasio-Cortez, Maxine Waters and all the rest of the crazy people in the world. But I also believe that once people tell you who they are you should believe them and act accordingly when it comes to using your vote.


----------



## tenacious (May 27, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> So you agree with freedom of speech for liberals but not Trump.  Hmm... sounds a lot like the libtard media.


Can you point me to a single post that even remotely suggest I'm for censoring crazy people of any stripe? 

Believe it or not, it's possible to believe in Steve King's right to say stupid things, and that the GOP has the right to voice their support of other candidates if King gets so crazy he starts scaring the suburban soccer moms into becoming democrats.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 27, 2020)

espola said:


> T is not fat?


He's a big guy.
Not a pot bellied garden gnome.


----------



## tenacious (May 27, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> No honor among goat fucking towel heads I guess
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't disagree with Biden on every issue either, yet I'm still going to vote for him. 

How do you Republican's do it?  Just agree with whatever Trump says? Hmm...


----------



## espola (May 27, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Why do most blacks vote for the party of the KKK?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Adherents of the KKK and that ilk were kicked out of the Democratic Party and wooed by Nixon's Southern Strategy.  Guess who their party is now?


----------



## espola (May 27, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> He's a big guy.
> Not a pot bellied garden gnome.











						New Data Proves Trump Voters More Likely to Have High BMIs
					

Data compiled and studied by a Redditor shows a positive correlation between a state's number of Trump supporters and high body weight.




					www.inverse.com


----------



## Imtired (May 27, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> We get it... you don't like Trump.  Obama can take shots from the Monday morning recliner and it doesn't bother you.  Biden can babble, slobber and drop a "you ain't black"... doesn't bother you.  Pelosi calling Trump fat doesn't bother you... nor did her ripping up his speech on national television.  You kids have a different set of standards for your "leaders".  It's all part of being the party of hypocrisy.  It's a key component to why you lose.


How'd we switch to me?  We're talking about Trump being able to take the heat, and he can't.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 27, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> We get it... you don't like Trump.  Obama can take shots from the Monday morning recliner and it doesn't bother you.  Biden can babble, slobber and drop a "you ain't black"... doesn't bother you.  Pelosi calling Trump fat doesn't bother you... nor did her ripping up his speech on national television.  You kids have a different set of standards for your "leaders".  It's all part of being the party of hypocrisy.  It's a key component to why you lose.


trump is a known liar, conman, swindler, cheat, demagogue, welcher, race baiter, grifter and subpar businessman, we, you, should start from there.


----------



## espola (May 27, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> trump is a known liar, conman, swindler, cheat, demagogue, welcher, race baiter, grifter and subpar businessman, we, you, should start from there.


It got to the point in t's business career that he couldn't et a loan from US banks.  So perhaps the loans from Deutsche Bank that saved his claims of  "billionaire" status should be looked into.

If you have a billion in assets and 2 billion in debts, what is the appropriate term?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 27, 2020)

espola said:


> It got to the point in t's business career that he couldn't et a loan from US banks.  So perhaps the loans from Deutsche Bank that saved his claims of  "billionaire" status should be looked into.
> 
> If you have a billion in assets and 2 billion in debts, what is the appropriate term?


Inept and deeply in debt.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 27, 2020)

In sure this guy will still be supported in here.








						McCarthy yanks Howze endorsement after 'disappointing' social media posts
					

In a statement, the House GOP leader said "hateful rhetoric has no place within the Republican Party."




					www.politico.com


----------



## espola (May 27, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Inept and deeply in debt.


But you don't have to consider the option of bankruptcy until your creditors start demanding payment and you can't do it.  One solution is to find another creditor, who may have his own reasons for saving the situation.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 27, 2020)

Imtired said:


> How'd we switch to me?  We're talking about Trump being able to take the heat, and he can't.


What would you call the last 4 years of lies about him?
Impeachment?
Get a grip.


----------



## Nonononono (May 27, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Oh My......she better stick to the BOTOX, BONDO and PAINT.....the alternative is down right hideous...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## espola (May 27, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What would you call the last 4 years of lies about him?
> Impeachment?
> Get a grip.


Did you have any specific lies in mind?


----------



## Nonononono (May 27, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Oh My......she better stick to the BOTOX, BONDO and PAINT.....the alternative is down right hideous...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nononono (May 27, 2020)

espola said:


> T is not fat?


*Is 27 lbs over the suggested weight fat for a 6' 3" adult male at 73......?*
*243 lbs - 27 lbs = 216 lbs*

*" His ideal weight range would be between 176 and 216 pounds. "*

*Are you " Fat ".....?

Your pictures suggest the remote possibility of being maybe " Morbidly Obese "....
Prove to the forum you're within CDC standards....you are aware of the " CDC " *
*now aren't you.....*









						Body Mass Index (BMI)
					

See how to calculate and interpret your body mass index.




					www.cdc.gov


----------



## nononono (May 27, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 7326


----------



## Nonononono (May 27, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Is 27 lbs over the suggested weight fat for a 6' 3" adult male at 73......?*
> *243 lbs - 27 lbs = 216 lbs*
> 
> *" His ideal weight range would be between 176 and 216 pounds. "*
> ...


Whoops.  6’2” on Lardass’ official government document.  Better recalculate dumbass.


----------



## nononono (May 27, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 7324


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 27, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What would you call the last 4 years of lies about him?
> Impeachment?
> Get a grip.


What lies?


----------



## nononono (May 27, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> Whoops.  6’2” on Lardass’ official government document.  Better recalculate dumbass. View attachment 7327



*And.......what's your point " Dumbass ".....it's the same for a 6' 2" to 6' 3" adult male at 73 years old.....*

*Look it up.......*

*" Ideal " is 172 - 197 depending on the person....








						Ideal Weight for 73 years old men
					

Determine here an Ideal Weight for a 73-Year-Old men. Use Ideal weight calculator tool to help you determine healthy weight for 73 years old men.




					www.idealweightcalculator.org
				



*


----------



## Nonononono (May 27, 2020)

nononono said:


> *And.......what's your point " Dumbass ".....it's the same for a 6' 2" to 6' 3" adult male at 73 years old.....*
> 
> *Look it up.......*
> 
> ...


what makes you believe lardass is even 6’2”, shitforbrains?


----------



## nononono (May 27, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What lies?


*Everything you have " Regurgitated " from the MSM .............!*


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 27, 2020)

espola said:


> T is not fat?


Does that matter?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 27, 2020)

tenacious said:


> Since I try to read a variety of news sources, including what I assume you are calling the libtard media this should be corrected to saying its more they are mad at Biden for not commenting. From the other news sources I read, the NY Post has it front page and like Biden the NY Times doesn't spend much time on it.


I never saw a single news agency upset at Biden for not talking.


----------



## nononono (May 27, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> what makes you believe lardass is even 6’2”, shitforbrains?
> View attachment 7328



*Hey shit for brains .....he's 73....Alex " is Now " 44......and 6' 2"*


----------



## Nonononono (May 27, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Does that matter?


Racist Joe is your go-to guy on why fat matters, haven’t you


nononono said:


> *Hey shit for brains .....he's 73....Alex " is Now " 44......and 6' 2"*


Alex is 6’3”.  Lardass is not more than 6’1”, and weighs far more than 243, pigvomit.


----------



## espola (May 27, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> Whoops.  6’2” on Lardass’ official government document.  Better recalculate dumbass. View attachment 7327


And people tend to get shorter with age.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 27, 2020)

Fair enough... you didn't protest at free speech but you took issue with Trump asking officials to look into Hunter Biden's situation in Ukraine.  For starters, it's a president's responsibility to secure the safety of our nation and clearly the situation was suspect at best.  Second, Trump did not ask to investigate Pap Smear... only his derelict son that had ZERO qualifications for the job he was handed.



tenacious said:


> Can you point me to a single post that even remotely suggest I'm for censoring crazy people of any stripe?
> 
> Believe it or not, it's possible to believe in Steve King's right to say stupid things, and that the GOP has the right to voice their support of other candidates if King gets so crazy he starts scaring the suburban soccer moms into becoming democrats.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 27, 2020)

tenacious said:


> I don't disagree with Biden on every issue either, yet I'm still going to vote for him.
> 
> How do you Republican's do it?  Just agree with whatever Trump says? Hmm...


I'm not a republican... and I'm not aware of anyone agreeing with whatever he says, but at least I can UNDERSTAND what Trump says.  He's not a babbling idiot that can't remember what job he's applying for.  Furthermore, I'm more concerned about actions... and the actions say Trump is getting us out of money bleeding deals, working to improve our border security and making cuts to programs that allow a family of 5, I see all the time, filling a cart of crap, at Wal Mart, instead of working or going to school.  If you need EBT to pay your bills, stop having sex without birth control.  

And if you want to talk about the actions of democrats, I think the last 3.5 years have been a complete disgrace.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 27, 2020)

espola said:


> New Data Proves Trump Voters More Likely to Have High BMIs
> 
> 
> Data compiled and studied by a Redditor shows a positive correlation between a state's number of Trump supporters and high body weight.
> ...


inverse dot com?  What's wrong... Wikipedia not show up for work today?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 27, 2020)

Imtired said:


> How'd we switch to me?  We're talking about Trump being able to take the heat, and he can't.


Because you're a liberal hypocrite like the rest.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 27, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> trump is a known liar, conman, swindler, cheat, demagogue, welcher, race baiter, grifter and subpar businessman, we, you, should start from there.


You forgot "golfer", "ladies man" and "President of the United States".


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 27, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> In sure this guy will still be supported in here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, we already know you only approve of "free speech" if it's one of your libtard heroes.


----------



## espola (May 27, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Fair enough... you didn't protest at free speech but you took issue with Trump asking officials to look into Hunter Biden's situation in Ukraine.  For starters, it's a president's responsibility to secure the safety of our nation and clearly the situation was suspect at best.  Second, Trump did not ask to investigate Pap Smear... only his derelict son that had ZERO qualifications for the job he was handed.


Clearly?


----------



## espola (May 27, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> You forgot "golfer", "ladies man" and "President of the United States".


He does about equally well in all three categories.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 27, 2020)

espola said:


> Did you have any specific lies in mind?


Russian collusion.  Has Schiffy rented the U-Haul yet to bring us all that evidence?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 27, 2020)

espola said:


> Clearly?


Yes... clearly.  Can you give us 1 reason why Hunter Biden was qualified for that job?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 27, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> You forgot "golfer", "ladies man" and "President of the United States".


He cheats at golf, documented, he cheats on his wives (yes plural), (documented) and he had others cheat at his behest to become president*.
"Russia, if you are listening" . . . and yes, with trump, all roads lead back to Putin (documented).


----------



## Nonononono (May 27, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> You forgot "golfer", "ladies man" and "President of the United States".


adulterer, rapist, liar, lardass, traitor, extortionist, tax cheat, golf cheat


----------



## espola (May 27, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Russian collusion.  Has Schiffy rented the U-Haul yet to bring us all that evidence?


Part of the impeachment charges was his obstruction of the investigation into that.  What will come out when he can't fire and threaten government employees anymore?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 27, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> what makes you believe lardass is even 6’2”, shitforbrains?
> View attachment 7328


I see President Trump and some gal wearing lip gloss.


----------



## espola (May 27, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Yes... clearly.  Can you give us 1 reason why Hunter Biden was qualified for that job?


Was there something corrupt about it?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 27, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He cheats at golf, documented, he cheats on his wives (yes plural), (documented) and he had others cheat at his behest to become president*.
> "Russia, if you are listening" . . . and yes, with trump, all roads lead back to Putin (documented).


How do you know he cheats?  How do you know he doesn't have open marriages?  That should be a fairly familiar arrangement to you libtards that don't care what bathroom you use and endorse Slick Willy and the spineless frump he calls "Cankles Rodham".


----------



## espola (May 27, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> How do you know he cheats?  How do you know he doesn't have open marriages?  That should be a fairly familiar arrangement to you libtards that don't care what bathroom you use and endorse Slick Willy and the spineless frump he calls "Cankles Rodham".


His golf playing partners have said he cheats (and even worse, drives his cart across the greens), his first two wives divorced him because of (among other things) infidelity.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 27, 2020)

espola said:


> Was there something corrupt about it?


Yes.  His last name was Biden and he was being paid, at a minimum, $50k a month to sit on the board of an energy company.  Only Chelsea Clinton makes that kind of money for doing nothing.

I guess, if the hiring wasn't dirty, Pappy Smear Dad wouldn't have extorted Ukraine for $1B to leave the coke snorting boy alone.


----------



## espola (May 27, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Yes.  His last name was Biden and he was being paid, at a minimum, $50k a month to sit on the board of an energy company.  Only Chelsea Clinton makes that kind of money for doing nothing.
> 
> I guess, if the hiring wasn't dirty, Pappy Smear Dad wouldn't have extorted Ukraine for $1B to leave the coke snorting boy alone.


How do you know he did any less than the other board members?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 27, 2020)

espola said:


> How do you know he did any less than the other board members?


Aside from cocaine, meth and his dead brother's widow, I have no idea what he did.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 27, 2020)

espola said:


> Part of the impeachment charges was his obstruction of the investigation into that.  What will come out when he can't fire and threaten government employees anymore?


Pfffttt....hahaaamuahahahahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.....MAGOO!!


----------



## espola (May 27, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Pfffttt....hahaaamuahahahahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.....MAGOO!!


That's about as logical as most of your responses.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 27, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> How do you know he cheats?  How do you know he doesn't have open marriages?  That should be a fairly familiar arrangement to you libtards that don't care what bathroom you use and endorse Slick Willy and the spineless frump he calls "Cankles Rodham".


You live in a world full of assumptions and false narratives.


----------



## tenacious (May 27, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Fair enough... you didn't protest at free speech but you took issue with Trump asking officials to look into Hunter Biden's situation in Ukraine.  For starters, it's a president's responsibility to secure the safety of our nation and clearly the situation was suspect at best.  Second, Trump did not ask to investigate Pap Smear... only his derelict son that had ZERO qualifications for the job he was handed.


Actually I think I took exception with Trump threatening to cut off US Government aid to Ukraine if they didn't arrest Hunter Biden.  Think of it sort of like if someone were to walk into a bank with a gun and asking for money, the first amendment rights doesn't give this guy the right to rob the bank.

Nor do I think the first amendment protects the president if he attempts to extort world leaders.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 27, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Yes... clearly.  Can you give us 1 reason why Hunter Biden was qualified for that job?


As for Ivanka and Jared?


----------



## Poconos (May 27, 2020)

tenacious said:


> I don't disagree with Biden on every issue either, yet I'm still going to vote for him.
> 
> How do you Republican's do it?  Just agree with whatever Trump says? Hmm...


----------



## espola (May 27, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> As for Ivanka and Jared?


Jared is obviously qualified for whatever task he is assigned since his resumé says he already solved the opioid crisis and brought lasting peace to the Middle East.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 27, 2020)

tenacious said:


> Actually I think I took exception with Trump threatening to cut off US Government aid to Ukraine if they didn't arrest Hunter Biden.  Think of it sort of like if someone were to walk into a bank with a gun and asking for money, the first amendment rights doesn't give this guy is allowed to rob the bank...


If the bank robber was a conservative they would claim the 1st for the words "this is a hold up!" And the 2nd for the brandishing of a firearm. "He was within his rights! He obviously wasn't there to actually rob the place! Does the Constitution mean anything?"
. . . now if it was a person of color, unarmed and just there to make a deposit and they were shot down. Conservatives would be falling all over each other making excuses for the murder and talking about law and order.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 27, 2020)

espola said:


> Jared is obviously qualified for whatever task he is assigned since his resumé says he already solved the opioid crisis and brought lasting peace to the Middle East.


In trump world saying it makes it so unless that's not what he really meant then its something else.


----------



## tenacious (May 27, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I'm not a republican... and I'm not aware of anyone agreeing with whatever he says, but at least I can UNDERSTAND what Trump says.  He's not a babbling idiot that can't remember what job he's applying for.  Furthermore, I'm more concerned about actions... and the actions say Trump is getting us out of money bleeding deals, working to improve our border security and making cuts to programs that allow a family of 5, I see all the time, filling a cart of crap, at Wal Mart, instead of working or going to school.  If you need EBT to pay your bills, stop having sex without birth control.
> 
> And if you want to talk about the actions of democrats, I think the last 3.5 years have been a complete disgrace.


Just for the record... can you direct me to a single post in here in which you offer any sort of criticism, no matter how small, of the current President? I try and be open minded about letting people say their peace. But if you side with Trump 100% of the time you can't say you're a political free thinker.  I think that's a fair statement to make.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 27, 2020)

tenacious said:


> Actually I think I took exception with Trump threatening to cut off US Government aid to Ukraine if they didn't arrest Hunter Biden.  Think of it sort of like if someone were to walk into a bank with a gun and asking for money, the first amendment rights doesn't give this guy the right to rob the bank.
> 
> Nor do I think the first amendment protects the president if he attempts to extort world leaders.


Well, if that's wrong, so is saying, as Vice President, you'll cut off their $1B aid and, if there's a problem, they can call his boss.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 27, 2020)

tenacious said:


> Just for the record... can you direct me to a single post in here in which you offer any sort of criticism, no matter how small, of the current President? I try and be open minded about letting people say their peace. But if you side with Trump 100% of the time you can't say you're a political free thinker.  I think that's a fair statement to make.


I've said many times that I'm not a republican and don't agree with everything he says.  I just, today or yesterday, said I don't know anybody that endorses everything he says.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 27, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> As for Ivanka and Jared?


That's not an answer, princess.  "but... but... but... Obama", right?  I don't know that Ivanka and Jared are paid $80k a month to be on the board of a foreign country, do you?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 27, 2020)

espola said:


> Jared is obviously qualified for whatever task he is assigned since his resumé says he already solved the opioid crisis and brought lasting peace to the Middle East.


Where did you find his resume?  I'd love to see that.  I know he graduated from Harvard with a degree in government and has a JD and MBA.  I  know Hunter boy graduated with a degree in history, earned his JD and recommends using only the finest ingredients when cooking meth.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 27, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> If the bank robber was a conservative they would claim the 1st for the words "this is a hold up!" And the 2nd for the brandishing of a firearm. "He was within his rights! He obviously wasn't there to actually rob the place! Does the Constitution mean anything?"
> . . . now if it was a person of color, unarmed and just there to make a deposit and they were shot down. Conservatives would be falling all over each other making excuses for the murder and talking about law and order.


When was the last time a black man was killed when doing nothing wrong?


----------



## espola (May 27, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> When was the last time a black man was killed when doing nothing wrong?


Clueless.


----------



## Nonononono (May 27, 2020)

espola said:


> His golf playing partners have said he cheats (and even worse, drives his cart across the greens), his first two wives divorced him because of (among other things) infidelity.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 27, 2020)

espola said:


> Clueless.


I don't remember that name.  Male or female?


----------



## nononono (May 27, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> Racist Joe is your go-to guy on why fat matters, haven’t you
> 
> Alex is 6’3”.  Lardass is not more than 6’1”, and weighs far more than 243, pigvomit.


*Horse shit loser.......  yur worthless monkey butt drippings are representative of what*
*little is left in that filthy cranium you scribble daily as an avatar....Bobshogvomit.*


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 27, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 7330


Oh, I didn't realize having sex outside your marriage was an issue for you libtards.  Sure seemed to be the thing in Slick Willy's day.  Good thing Big Mike was a deterrent for bath house Barry.


----------



## nononono (May 27, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 7330


*Don has money, you don't.*
*Don has a beautiful woman, you are envious/jealous.
Don has a brain, you don't.
Don doesn't drink, you do.
Don can think, you can't.
Don was/is successful, you aren't.
Don is a winner, you aren't.
Don has class, yur nothing but an ass.
Don won the Presidency, yur filthy bitch lost.
Don didn't have to cheat, yur filthy hag cheated AND lost !*
*That's right....he won the Presidency, you didn't !


Now run off and suck on a Monkey butt Democrat Troll.....






*


----------



## Imtired (May 27, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Because you're a liberal hypocrite like the rest.


You sure do project a lot.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 27, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> When was the last time a black man was killed when doing nothing wrong?


5 minutes ago.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 27, 2020)

espola said:


> Clueless.


If the guy smoked a joint 15 years ago these trumpist would say that is grounds for a lynching . . . eerrr I mean 3 to the chest . . . or a knee to the jugular until dead.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 27, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> 5 minutes ago.


Maybe... but if it happened, he was killed by another black man.  You'll never know because those happy half a dozen times a day and don't make the news.


----------



## nononono (May 27, 2020)

Imtired said:


> You sure do project a lot.


*Your not very bright......*
*
....if he was " Projecting " ...it would be about Conservatism.

He pointed out your lack of mental acuity .....
*
*You sure do project your idiocy....*


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 27, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> If the guy smoked a joint 15 years ago these trumpist would say that is grounds for a lynching . . . eerrr I mean 3 to the chest . . . or a knee to the jugular until dead.


A knee to the neck happened because the criminal was being arrested for forgery and chose to resist arrest.  Same story... insert new name here.  You'd think they'd figure it out.  Everyone else has.  If you can't stop being a fucking criminal, at the very least, comply like a man.


----------



## nononono (May 27, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> If the guy smoked a joint 15 years ago these trumpist would say that is grounds for a lynching . . . eerrr I mean 3 to the chest . . . or a knee to the jugular until dead.


*That Gov is " Democrat "....Hmmmm.*
*That Mayor is " Democrat "...Hmmmm.*
*That Police Dept has a history of " Democrat " tendencies...Hmmmm.

Why can't you see the problem.....*


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 27, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> If the guy smoked a joint 15 years ago these trumpist would say that is grounds for a lynching . . . eerrr I mean 3 to the chest . . . or a knee to the jugular until dead.


You have names of innocent black people killed by police?  I guess you could wait and let Espy do your research for you.  I hear the keyboard googling like a motherfucker right now!


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 27, 2020)

Here's a fun one... 2018 FBI database on some crimes.  Pretty telling.  If you really want to know who the black person's problem is, read this.









						Table 49
					





					ucr.fbi.gov


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 27, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> what makes you believe lardass is even 6’2”, shitforbrains?
> View attachment 7328


You have it bad.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 27, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He cheats at golf, documented, he cheats on his wives (yes plural), (documented) and he had others cheat at his behest to become president*.
> "Russia, if you are listening" . . . and yes, with trump, all roads lead back to Putin (documented).


Hard to get all the Democrat out of him.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 27, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Hard to get all the Democrat out of him.


He is, as always, to his supporters, what his supporters want him to be reality be damned.


----------



## nononono (May 27, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He is, as always, to his supporters, what his supporters want him to be reality be damned.



*You're *SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO



*ENVIOUS/JEALOUS OF HIS LIFE AND WIFE...
IT OOOOOZES FROM YOUR POSTS .......!!
*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 28, 2020)

Report: Kamala Harris now the frontrunner for Biden's VP
					

Soon?




					hotair.com


----------



## tenacious (May 28, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Well, if that's wrong, so is saying, as Vice President, you'll cut off their $1B aid and, if there's a problem, they can call his boss.


I'm not familiar with the story you're re referencing.  What did Biden do that you now want to say put Trump above the law?  

I do have to say it's getting kind of weird how we can never just have a conversation about Trump. Did Trump break the law or not in your opinion by using federal dollars to get foreign governments to arrest his political enemies... or do you truly believe Biden and Obama's past actions mean laws don't apply to the President? It's all very confusing to me.


----------



## tenacious (May 28, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Report: Kamala Harris now the frontrunner for Biden's VP
> 
> 
> Soon?
> ...


Has he started running a background check on her?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 28, 2020)

tenacious said:


> Has he started running a background check on her?


I am not sure an angry partially black criminal prosecutor who will fuck anyone to get a leg up is what Biden needs.
Just sayin.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 28, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I am not sure an angry partially black criminal prosecutor who will fuck anyone to get a leg up is what Biden needs.
> Just sayin.


Who tells you these things?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 28, 2020)

tenacious said:


> I'm not familiar with the story you're re referencing.  What did Biden do that you now want to say put Trump above the law?
> 
> I do have to say it's getting kind of weird how we can never just have a conversation about Trump. Did Trump break the law or not in your opinion by using federal dollars to get foreign governments to arrest his political enemies... or do you truly believe Biden and Obama's past actions mean laws don't apply to the President? It's all very confusing to me.







I've posted this half a dozen times for the dipshits like Husky, Methy the jock sniffer and Espy.  They always pretend it never happened.  He brags about extorting them if they don't fire the state prosecutor investigating his son.

You watch it and let me know what you think.  No, I don't think Trump broke the law by asking if there's a conflict of interest that results in putting the U.S. in jeopardy.  Biden isn't a threat to anybody but women and children and Trump was asking about his dirty son, anyway.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 28, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Who tells you these things?


Oh, so you're going to deny the black population has accused her of singling them out with excessive prosecution?  Or that she wasn't fucking Willy Brown when he was married and her boss?  Which one, Husky Pu?


----------



## espola (May 28, 2020)

The t campaign doesn't want you to see this and bullied an online auction site to withdraw the original from sale (some might call that censoring)



			https://i.guim.co.uk/img/media/6056ba0690ca893252dd1b73e31b163760d4451c/0_0_1440_1152/master/1440.jpg?width=1920&quality=85&auto=format&fit=max&s=846bd20985d2ecc2b7864658c6ac1bc3


----------



## nononono (May 28, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Report: Kamala Harris now the frontrunner for Biden's VP
> 
> 
> Soon?
> ...



*OMG.....Where's downtown  " Willie Brown " for her support....yuk yuk...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 28, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Who tells you these things?


What part are you having a hard time with?
Someone actually wanting to fuck  her?
Yeah, I agree.


----------



## nononono (May 28, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Who tells you these things?


*You've stated you work with " Horses "....goodness. 
( I smell a Lie )
*
*You've stated you get up everyday at 2:30 - 3:00 am to work with the " Horses "....goodness gracious. 
( O my do I smell a Lie ! )

You need to stop traipsing around with the training gear on ......
( oh my this could be true......)

You must be VERY familiar with the below item....*








*Did Kamala make you wear these after " Willie " was done with her.....
There's another accesory she made you wear that I can't post on this forum...
You responses indicate such....!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 28, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Oh, so you're going to deny the black population has accused her of singling them out with excessive prosecution?  Or that she wasn't fucking Willy Brown when he was married and her boss?  Which one, Husky Pu?


I'm not as deep in this as you are. You seem to know all kinds of stuff no one else does. Who tells you these things?


----------



## nononono (May 28, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I'm not as deep in this as you are. You seem to know all kinds of stuff no one else does. Who tells you these things?



*You live in California and you missed her escapades " Up " the ladder.....*
*Oh....you were busy with " Horses "......and the accessories...*


----------



## Poconos (May 28, 2020)

Twitter Suspends Oregon Account 'My Party Changed' After Claims of Mail-in Ballot Errors
					

Oregon voters have reported dozens — perhaps hundreds — of problems with their party affiliation on mail-in ballots for the primary election that occurred last week. Several groups, including the Oreg...




					pjmedia.com
				






Imtired said:


> Yes, because an 89-year old woman (who is so hard of hearing he couldn't be interviewed for the 2016 article) is DEFINITELY going to run out and try to find people to sign those ballots!!!   How very clever to mail all of those ballots to an elderly shut-in and leave them out in the open too!


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 28, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I am not sure an angry partially black criminal prosecutor who will fuck anyone to get a leg up is what Biden needs.
> Just sayin.


Well, I don't think 2 Fingers Joe needs THIS right now, either.









						Amy Klobuchar didn't prosecute officer at center of George Floyd's death after previous conduct complaints
					

George Floyd's death in police custody is renewing criticism of Sen. Amy Klobuchar's (D-Minn.) prosecutorial record.Before she became a senator and a top contender for former Vice President Joe Biden's vice presidential spot, Klobuchar spent eight years as the Hennepin County attorney, in




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 28, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I'm not as deep in this as you are. You seem to know all kinds of stuff no one else does. Who tells you these things?


I guess those of us that don't rely on Wolf Blitzer for the truth just heard it directly from Willie himself.








						Former S.F. Mayor Willie Brown writes about dating Kamala Harris, appointing her to posts
					

In her 2003 run for San Francisco district attorney, Kamala Harris called Willie Brown an "albatross hanging around my neck."



					www.usatoday.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 28, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> If the guy smoked a joint 15 years ago these trumpist would say that is grounds for a lynching . . . eerrr I mean 3 to the chest . . . or a knee to the jugular until dead.


Help me with this one, Husky, since I died while waiting for you to tell me about all the innocent black men killed by cops.

Here's one... 2 little black children drowned because their black family didn't take care of them.  No outrage, rioting or looting.








						Body found in Tulsa creek believed to be 2nd missing child
					

A body found in an east Tulsa creek is believed to be that of a second missing toddler who disappeared with his sister last week, according to police.  “We do know it's a young, young male,” and the body was sent to the medical examiner for identification, Tulsa police Lt. Richard Meulenberg...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 28, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> 5 minutes ago.


And yet another.  Black security guard, just doing his job, murdered by 3 black people.  No outrage from LeBron James or Kaepernick.  No looting.








						Three family members charged in shooting death of security guard who told a customer to put on a face mask | CNN
					

Three family members have been charged in the killing of a security guard who told a customer at a Michigan Family Dollar store to wear a state-mandated face mask, officials said on Monday.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 28, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> If the guy smoked a joint 15 years ago these trumpist would say that is grounds for a lynching . . . eerrr I mean 3 to the chest . . . or a knee to the jugular until dead.


... and another.  White couple murdered by a black man.  Next to no media coverage.  No outrage.  No rioting or looting.  Did you see this one?








						Married couple, 85 and 86, shot dead at Delaware veterans cemetery
					

A married Maryland couple in their 80s were killed at a Delaware cemetery by a gunman whom authorities later found dead, according to reports. Sheldon C. Francis, 29, gunned down an 85-year-old wom…




					nypost.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 28, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> 5 minutes ago.


... but a black criminal, under the influence, resists arrest when caught committing a crime... and they act like savages.  Every time.  Really?








						'We Must Restore Peace': Minneapolis Burns During 2nd Night Of Protests Over George Floyd's Death
					

Minneapolis police say one person was shot to death in the midst of Wednesday night's violent and chaotic protests over the death of George Floyd.




					minnesota.cbslocal.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 28, 2020)

I don't know, Husky Pu, it must just be me.  The black community thinks it's okay to kill their own... kill others... but God forbid one of their "babies just tryna do better" fucks up and now everyone else has to pay for it.  Yeah... not much in the way of sympathy from my end, bro.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 28, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I don't know, Husky Pu, it must just be me.  The black community thinks it's okay to kill their own... kill others... but God forbid one of their "babies just tryna do better" fucks up and now everyone else has to pay for it.  Yeah... not much in the way of sympathy from my end, bro.


You sure post a lot.


----------



## nononono (May 28, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You sure post a lot.


*You sure bite a lot.....*


----------



## Imtired (May 28, 2020)

Poconos said:


> Twitter Suspends Oregon Account 'My Party Changed' After Claims of Mail-in Ballot Errors
> 
> 
> Oregon voters have reported dozens — perhaps hundreds — of problems with their party affiliation on mail-in ballots for the primary election that occurred last week. Several groups, including the Oreg...
> ...











						PJ Media
					

QUESTIONABLE SOURCE A questionable source exhibits one or more of the following: extreme bias, consistent promotion of propaganda/conspiracies, poor or no




					mediabiasfactcheck.com


----------



## nononono (May 28, 2020)

Imtired said:


> PJ Media
> 
> 
> QUESTIONABLE SOURCE A questionable source exhibits one or more of the following: extreme bias, consistent promotion of propaganda/conspiracies, poor or no
> ...


*Based on your " Post " ....Twitter should delete itself...*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 28, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Based on your " Post " ....Twitter should delete itself...*


Lord I hope so!


----------



## Nonononono (May 28, 2020)

nononono said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 28, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You sure post a lot.


If you were more intelligent, I wouldn't have to staple it across your forehead.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 29, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> If you were more intelligent, I wouldn't have to staple it across your forehead.


Promoting lies is hard work, keep up the good work comrade.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 29, 2020)

Trump blasts Minneapolis mayor, vows military support if needed
					

President Trump took to Twitter early Friday to vow military support for the governor of Minnesota after another night of violent protest in Minneapolis, which included a police station being overrun and set on fire.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 29, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Promoting lies is hard work, keep up the good work comrade.


What lies?  The fact that black people love to loot and only protest in support of violent, black criminals and not innocent people... even black security guards and children... murdered by other blacks?  Too much truth for one day?  

Your buddy George was a felon committing another felony when he was being detained and resisted while getting out of the car.  Now, I realize you liberals don't have a problem with a violent, home invasion robbery, of which George was a participant, but the 4th grade cap and gown photos are surely forthcoming and it's a bunch of bullshit.  Just keep celebrating the libtard media trying to bury Biden's racism or Klobubore's lack of dealing with this cop.  You're back to Fat Stacey and Heels Up Harris again.


----------



## tenacious (May 29, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> What lies?  The fact that black people love to loot and only protest in support of violent, black criminals and not innocent people... even black security guards and children... murdered by other blacks?  Too much truth for one day?
> 
> Your buddy George was a felon committing another felony when he was being detained and resisted while getting out of the car.  Now, I realize you liberals don't have a problem with a violent, home invasion robbery, of which George was a participant, but the 4th grade cap and gown photos are surely forthcoming and it's a bunch of bullshit.  Just keep celebrating the libtard media trying to bury Biden's racism or Klobubore's lack of dealing with this cop.  You're back to Fat Stacey and Heels Up Harris again.


I don't know about all of that... 

Obviously I think most Americans would agree racism is still a problem. I just don't think rioting is the answer. Nor does it get us closer to having an answer.  It just stokes the hate, as I think your post here illustrates.


----------



## tenacious (May 29, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I've posted this half a dozen times for the dipshits like Husky, Methy the jock sniffer and Espy.  They always pretend it never happened.  He brags about extorting them if they don't fire the state prosecutor investigating his son.
> 
> You watch it and let me know what you think.  No, I don't think Trump broke the law by asking if there's a conflict of interest that results in putting the U.S. in jeopardy.  Biden isn't a threat to anybody but women and children and Trump was asking about his dirty son, anyway.


Seems to me if someone had tried to have my kid framed, I'd be pretty cocky about their plan falling apart to? 
Not sure this video is about, what you think its about.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 29, 2020)

tenacious said:


> I don't know about all of that...
> 
> Obviously I think most Americans would agree racism is still a problem. I just don't think rioting is the answer. Nor does it get us closer to having an answer.  It just stokes the hate, as I think your post here illustrates.


I didn't say racism isn't a problem... but when a race refuses to ever accept responsibility and loots/burns a city because a violent criminal died... it's time to drop the bullshit.  Black Lives Matter only speaks up when there's someone else to blame.  Then they wonder why nobody takes them seriously.  It's not that complicated.  ZERO outrage for black on black, or black on anyone else, crime.  None.  No outrage for the dead children.  No outrage for the dead security guard.  No outrage for the murdered, old couple in Delaware.  Riots for a man that committed a violent, home invasion, was breaking the law again and resisted arrest.  Sorry... that's fucking ignorant bullshit.  Someone will call me a racist.  Statistics are facts... not racism.

You want to stop stoking the hate?  Stop playing the politically correct game and look at the real numbers.  African Americans murder each other, on average, 7 times per day.  365 days per year.  Police kill twice as many whites.  If you're going to only get upset when a cop kills a black criminal, and he WAS a criminal, when it happens 1 time for every 10 black on black murders, you're a phony hypocrite.  Until THAT fact gets addressed, there will always be racism towards the black community.  Nevermind some are stupid enough to burn their own community.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 29, 2020)

tenacious said:


> Seems to me if someone had tried to have my kid framed, I'd be pretty cocky about their plan falling apart to?
> Not sure this video is about, what you think its about.


Framed?  The $1B wasn't his to extort.  That was aid the U.S. was providing Ukraine and he extorted them to protect his son.  The video is EXACTLY what everyone thinks it's about.


----------



## espola (May 29, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Framed?  The $1B wasn't his to extort.  That was aid the U.S. was providing Ukraine and he extorted them to protect his son.  The video is EXACTLY what everyone thinks it's about.


Everyone?


----------



## espola (May 29, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I didn't say racism isn't a problem... but when a race refuses to ever accept responsibility and loots/burns a city because a violent criminal died... it's time to drop the bullshit.  Black Lives Matter only speaks up when there's someone else to blame.  Then they wonder why nobody takes them seriously.  It's not that complicated.  ZERO outrage for black on black, or black on anyone else, crime.  None.  No outrage for the dead children.  No outrage for the dead security guard.  No outrage for the murdered, old couple in Delaware.  Riots for a man that committed a violent, home invasion, was breaking the law again and resisted arrest.  Sorry... that's fucking ignorant bullshit.  Someone will call me a racist.  Statistics are facts... not racism.
> 
> You want to stop stoking the hate?  Stop playing the politically correct game and look at the real numbers.  African Americans murder each other, on average, 7 times per day.  365 days per year.  Police kill twice as many whites.  If you're going to only get upset when a cop kills a black criminal, and he WAS a criminal, when it happens 1 time for every 10 black on black murders, you're a phony hypocrite.  Until THAT fact gets addressed, there will always be racism towards the black community.  Nevermind some are stupid enough to burn their own community.


Congratulations.  You just stole today's award away from racist joe.


----------



## tenacious (May 29, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I didn't say racism isn't a problem... but when a race refuses to ever accept responsibility and loots/burns a city because a violent criminal died... it's time to drop the bullshit.  Black Lives Matter only speaks up when there's someone else to blame.  Then they wonder why nobody takes them seriously.  It's not that complicated.  ZERO outrage for black on black, or black on anyone else, crime.  None.  No outrage for the dead children.  No outrage for the dead security guard.  No outrage for the murdered, old couple in Delaware.  Riots for a man that committed a violent, home invasion, was breaking the law again and resisted arrest.  Sorry... that's fucking ignorant bullshit.  Someone will call me a racist.  Statistics are facts... not racism.
> 
> You want to stop stoking the hate?  Stop playing the politically correct game and look at the real numbers.  African Americans murder each other, on average, 7 times per day.  365 days per year.  Police kill twice as many whites.  If you're going to only get upset when a cop kills a black criminal, and he WAS a criminal, when it happens 1 time for every 10 black on black murders, you're a phony hypocrite.  Until THAT fact gets addressed, there will always be racism towards the black community.  Nevermind some are stupid enough to burn their own community.


Okay, why don't we focus on the racism aspect of this. Since it sounds like its an area where we're in agreement. 

Like straight up, people have the right not to be beaten up, harassed, killed, etc. ... by the police or really anyone. I'm sure you agree with that. So when these events happen, I believe we owe it to the families to have a speedy (but fair) trail at the very least. Obviously there needs to be civil reparations. Do you have any other ideas we could put in place to safe guard the black, and really all communities, from this sort of government encroachment on their rights?


----------



## nononono (May 29, 2020)

tenacious said:


> Okay, why don't we focus on the racism aspect of this. Since it sounds like its an area where we're in agreement.
> 
> Like straight up, people have the right not to be beaten up, harassed, killed, etc. ... by the police or really anyone. I'm sure you agree with that. So when these events happen, I believe we owe it to the families to have a speedy (but fair) trail at the very least. Obviously there needs to be civil reparations. Do you have any other ideas we could put in place to safe guard the black, and really all communities, from this sort of government encroachment on their rights?


*Minnesota Governor ( Democrat )*
*Minnesota Attorney General ( Democrat ) " Kieth Ellison "
Minneapolis Mayor ( Democrat )*
*Minneapolis Police Chief ( Democrat )

Officer who kneed the VICTIMS neck worked along side of the *
*individual at some club up until Dec - Jan....
Officer who kneed the VICTIMS neck until he was dead had 18
complaints against him....
Officer who kneed the VICTIMS neck until he was dead had 
charges brought against him previously THAT AMY KLOBUCHAR 
refused to prosecute....YES THE ( DEMOCRAT) SEN AMY KLOBUCHAR !*
*

And what the HELL are you spewing about " Civil Reparations ".....*
*" Never Let a Crisis Go To Waste " ....You Filthy Democrats have NO SHAME !

Who the fuck is going to pay for/rebuild ALL OF THOSE BUSINESSES that
ANTIFA/SOROS/DEMOCRATS burned to the ground....sure ain't gunna be
the THUGS/DEMOCRATS.....That's right ..." WE THE PEOPLE " will have to
step up to the plate and rebuild/fund/solve the problem YOU FILTHY DEMOCRATS
CREATED.....*
*
DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 29, 2020)

espola said:


> Congratulations.  You just stole today's award away from racist joe.


Here is a real racist.








						Van Jones: It's not the KKK we have to worry about, it's 'the white, liberal Hillary Clinton supporter'
					

"...she weaponized race like she had been trained by the Aryan nation."




					hotair.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 29, 2020)

espola said:


> Everyone?


Everyone that speaks English and watched it.  Usually you pretend to never notice it's posted.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 29, 2020)

espola said:


> Congratulations.  You just stole today's award away from racist joe.


Facts and statistics aren't racist.  You're just getting lazy.  Want to call me "Boomer" or "Karen" next?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 29, 2020)

tenacious said:


> Okay, why don't we focus on the racism aspect of this. Since it sounds like its an area where we're in agreement.
> 
> Like straight up, people have the right not to be beaten up, harassed, killed, etc. ... by the police or really anyone. I'm sure you agree with that. So when these events happen, I believe we owe it to the families to have a speedy (but fair) trail at the very least. Obviously there needs to be civil reparations. Do you have any other ideas we could put in place to safe guard the black, and really all communities, from this sort of government encroachment on their rights?


Civil reparations?  Did George give reparations to the people he victimized?  He was a violent felon in the commission of a felony when police tried to detain him.  He resisted after a short time, forcing the cop's partner to run over and assist.  I'm not excusing the knee... but that's what happened beforehand.  I watched in on video.  He refused to be cuffed and was yelling at the cop.  You're right on this... they have a right to not be beaten up.  And when they comply, they don't get beaten up.  I can sit here all day and spit out names of black criminals that died because they decided to resist arrest.  Black folks call them "victims".  Then they block roads, set fires and loot.  I don't.  I don't have sympathy for any criminal that chooses to resist.

Other ideas?  How about stop committing crimes?  Is that reasonable?  Here, this one is easier:  If your dumb ass is caught committing a crime, you don't resist at all.  You go to jail and have your day in court.  You don't give a bad cop any excuses.  This seems to be fairly standard logic for most.  I don't see any other race having this issue, do you?  Police shoot and kill twice as many whites every year.  The FBI data I provided shows that.  When George, or Eric Garner, who were both experienced criminals caught in the act, resist arrest... I find it harder to sympathize.  When a criminal refuses to drop a knife or points a gun at cops when they arrive, I don't blame cops for that.  Black people do.  I've yet to see them NOT make excuses for this behavior.  To me, that's racism.  When you're automatically innocent because you're black and "he" is white, that's racism.


----------



## espola (May 29, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Facts and statistics aren't racist.  You're just getting lazy.  Want to call me "Boomer" or "Karen" next?


There's not much Boomer in there.


----------



## messy (May 29, 2020)

OUTLAW quote of the month:

“The fact that black people love to loot and only protest in support of violent, black criminals...”


----------



## espola (May 29, 2020)

messy said:


> OUTLAW quote of the month:
> 
> “The fact that black people love to loot and only protest in support of violent, black criminals...”


How about "a race refuses to ever accept responsibility".  What kind of person thinks "a race" does anything?

I'll give you a hint - it ends with "ist".


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 29, 2020)

Well this isn’t gonna help.








						Medical Examiner: No Evidence George Floyd Died Of Strangulation; ‘Underlying Conditions,’ ‘Potential Intoxicants’ Likely Factors | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com


----------



## Torros (May 29, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Yes, because an 89-year old woman (who is so hard of hearing he couldn't be interviewed for the 2016 article) is DEFINITELY going to run out and try to find people to sign those ballots!!!   How very clever to mail all of those ballots to an elderly shut-in and leave them out in the open too!
> 
> From the very same article:
> 
> ...


You appear to be hanging your hat on "appears". Good luck with that.


----------



## Torros (May 29, 2020)

tenacious said:


> I would think if the race is close enough for 83 ballots to matter, there will be a recount whereby not only would ballots being sent to non-existent address would be caught... but the hand signed ballots would also give investigators a better chance at catching the perpetrators then a computer based election where there isn't a paper trail?
> 
> Note, I'm not saying there won't be folks who try to game the system. Only that there will be people who try and game the system no matter what- and I don't know why mail in ballots leaves us more vulnerable?


Are you for or against showing an ID to vote?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 29, 2020)

espola said:


> How about "a race refuses to ever accept responsibility".  What kind of person thinks "a race" does anything?
> 
> I'll give you a hint - it ends with "ist".


I know... if you call black people out on the "content of their character", like burning down cities in retaliation for one of the felons they're most proud of, it's racist.  Well, tough fucking shit.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 29, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Well this isn’t gonna help.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It won't matter... they aren't smart enough to care.  It's an opportunity for them to steal and riot.


----------



## tenacious (May 30, 2020)

Torros said:


> Are you for or against showing an ID to vote?


Do I think having 90 year old volunteers at the polling stations checking IDs will make the system "safer" then mail in ballots? Honestly no.
We pay a lot to educate people, and handwritten signatures are unique. Adds up to mail in ballots to me.


----------



## messy (May 30, 2020)

tenacious said:


> Do I think having 90 year old volunteers at the polling stations checking IDs will make the system "safer" then mail in ballots? Honestly no.
> We pay a lot to educate people, and handwritten signatures are unique. Adds up to mail in ballots to me.


Mail in ballots are fine. Probably the best way to deal with Covid in November.


----------



## tenacious (May 30, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Civil reparations?  Did George give reparations to the people he victimized?  He was a violent felon in the commission of a felony when police tried to detain him.  He resisted after a short time, forcing the cop's partner to run over and assist.  I'm not excusing the knee... but that's what happened beforehand.  I watched in on video.  He refused to be cuffed and was yelling at the cop.  You're right on this... they have a right to not be beaten up.  And when they comply, they don't get beaten up.  I can sit here all day and spit out names of black criminals that died because they decided to resist arrest.  Black folks call them "victims".  Then they block roads, set fires and loot.  I don't.  I don't have sympathy for any criminal that chooses to resist.
> 
> Other ideas?  How about stop committing crimes?  Is that reasonable?  Here, this one is easier:  If your dumb ass is caught committing a crime, you don't resist at all.  You go to jail and have your day in court.  You don't give a bad cop any excuses.  This seems to be fairly standard logic for most.  I don't see any other race having this issue, do you?  Police shoot and kill twice as many whites every year.  The FBI data I provided shows that.  When George, or Eric Garner, who were both experienced criminals caught in the act, resist arrest... I find it harder to sympathize.  When a criminal refuses to drop a knife or points a gun at cops when they arrive, I don't blame cops for that.  Black people do.  I've yet to see them NOT make excuses for this behavior.  To me, that's racism.  When you're automatically innocent because you're black and "he" is white, that's racism.



Okay, and I think it will come as no surprise that I disagree. President Trump has claimed unfair persecution by law enforcement. I remember the rightwing tea party guys took over a national park in Oregon. Yet when it comes to blacks... your claim that the problem is the black people; is repugnant to my ethical sensibilities and I absolutely disagree with you.
Seems to me we need to take so time to evaluate what the protocol is when there are claims of abuse by law enforcement. From the President on down, how do we ensure free, fair and open justice. At that very least.

However, I will go as far as noting mayor in charge of the police force is a Progressive with a positive track record of advancing minority issues.. and still the city burned. All that progressive outreach added up to exactly nothing is a sobering to think about.


----------



## messy (May 30, 2020)

tenacious said:


> Okay, and I think it will come as no surprise that I disagree. President Trump has claimed unfair persecution by law enforcement. I remember the rightwing tea party guys took over a national park in Oregon. Yet when it comes to blacks... your claim that the problem is the black people; is repugnant to my ethical sensibilities and I absolutely disagree with you.
> Seems to me we need to take so time to evaluate what the protocol is when there are claims of abuse by law enforcement. From the President on down, how do we ensure free, fair and open justice. At that very least.
> 
> However, I will go as far as noting mayor in charge of the police force is a Progressive with a positive track record of advancing minority issues.. and still the city burned. All that progressive outreach added up to exactly nothing is a sobering to think about.


Karens gonna Karen. Your last sentence reminds me of that. Not sure of the political value for a local progressive official to attack racism in law enforcement. Historically it's the Feds who come in and try to change it up with prosecutions. Sadly and as you hint, we don't see it as an effective  campaign strategy  with a guy like Mayor Pete (although it was forced upon him) and this seemingly cool MPLS mayor. Might scare off Karen (and I mean even "liberal" Karen like that Central Park wack job) that her mayoral candidate is campaigning to undermine her safety that the police provide against the big black monsters.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 30, 2020)

tenacious said:


> Okay, and I think it will come as no surprise that I disagree. President Trump has claimed unfair persecution by law enforcement. I remember the rightwing tea party guys took over a national park in Oregon. Yet when it comes to blacks... your claim that the problem is the black people; is repugnant to my ethical sensibilities and I absolutely disagree with you.
> Seems to me we need to take so time to evaluate what the protocol is when there are claims of abuse by law enforcement. From the President on down, how do we ensure free, fair and open justice. At that very least.
> 
> However, I will go as far as noting mayor in charge of the police force is a Progressive with a positive track record of advancing minority issues.. and still the city burned. All that progressive outreach added up to exactly nothing is a sobering to think about.


They ain't looking at the mayor they're looking at the guy taking a knee . . . and now all the pent up frustration is exploding. That and outside agitators are escalating things way beyond a protest, they want to incite violence and foment chaos.


----------



## espola (May 30, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I know... if you call black people out on the "content of their character", like burning down cities in retaliation for one of the felons they're most proud of, it's racist.  Well, tough fucking shit.


You didn't call anyone out, you blamed "a race".

That's about as blatant as it gets, Herr Geächtete.


----------



## messy (May 30, 2020)

espola said:


> You didn't call anyone out, you blamed "a race".
> 
> That's about as blatant as it gets, Herr Geächtete.


It’s personal with that nutjob. 
I think a black guy stole his girlfriend. (Imagine how easy that would be).


----------



## espola (May 30, 2020)

messy said:


> It’s personal with that nutjob.
> I think a black guy stole his girlfriend. (Imagine how easy that would be).


Racism isn't learned unless it is taught.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 30, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I know... if you call black people out on the "content of their character", like burning down cities in retaliation for one of the felons they're most proud of, it's racist.  Well, tough fucking shit.


Nothing more racist than the embrace of low expectations and excuse making of violent and thoughtless behavior by virtue signaling leftists.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 30, 2020)

espola said:


> Racism isn't learned unless it is taught.


Genuflecting to patron saint of racial patronization.


----------



## messy (May 30, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Genuflecting to patron saint of racial patronization.


Wow that’s some fancy language there. Not quite on it with the dual “patron” though.


----------



## messy (May 30, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Nothing more racist than the embrace of low expectations and excuse making of violent and thoughtless behavior by virtue signaling leftists.


Wow Ricky, “virtue signaling.” You get me hot when you put on your intellectual political sociologist hat. 
You’re such a cunning linguist.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 30, 2020)

messy said:


> Wow Ricky, “virtue signaling.” You get me hot when you put on your intellectual political sociologist hat.
> You’re such a cunning linguist.


Think'n of chang'n my screen name to wite chocklit.


----------



## espola (May 30, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Genuflecting to patron saint of racial patronization.


What does that mean?


----------



## messy (May 30, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Think'n of chang'n my screen name to wite chocklit.


I’m afraid both Jason Williams and my young son may sue you for trademark infringement.


----------



## messy (May 30, 2020)

espola said:


> What does that mean?


You think he knows?


----------



## espola (May 30, 2020)

espola said:


> Racism isn't learned unless it is taught.





Ricky Fandango said:


> Genuflecting to patron saint of racial patronization.





espola said:


> What does that mean?





messy said:


> You think he knows?


I know what all the words mean individually, but not that combination.  I have no idea what it means, and it is certainly a strange response to what I posted.  Maybe he saw it on his tweet-master's channel recently.


----------



## tenacious (May 30, 2020)

messy said:


> Karens gonna Karen. Your last sentence reminds me of that. Not sure of the political value for a local progressive official to attack racism in law enforcement. Historically it's the Feds who come in and try to change it up with prosecutions. Sadly and as you hint, we don't see it as an effective  campaign strategy  with a guy like Mayor Pete (although it was forced upon him) and this seemingly cool MPLS mayor. Might scare off Karen (and I mean even "liberal" Karen like that Central Park wack job) that her mayoral candidate is campaigning to undermine her safety that the police provide against the big black monsters.


With regard to bringing in the feds, aren't we sort of past the FBI breaking up the KKK stage and now in the "winning hearts and minds" part of this?

Also I just don't think there is politician alive who can promise they are going to solve racism. They could however promise that when racist incident happen (under their watch) they can be trusted to apply the law fairly. At the end of the day this is really (in my mind) what the government has to offer... a fair application of the law.  I.e. justice


----------



## espola (May 30, 2020)

To comment further on "race", my daughter (who I suspect is a Democrat) sent me this link of instances of when white people rioted --









						White People Rioting for No Reason
					

All the times white people rioted for reasons other than legitimate grievances with our legal system.




					nymag.com


----------



## nononono (May 30, 2020)

tenacious said:


> With regard to bringing in the feds, aren't we sort of past the FBI breaking up the KKK stage and now in the "winning hearts and minds" part of this?
> 
> Also I just don't think there is politician alive who can promise they are going to solve racism.
> 
> They could however promise that when racist incident happen (under their watch) they can be trusted to apply the law fairly. At the end of the day this is really (in my mind) what the government has to offer... a fair application of the law.  I.e. justice



*Hey Mr Tiny " T " .....I've pointed this out Many Many times before, but apparently *
*you are not aware, ignore it or are ignorantly complicit with the problem......

RACISM IS A LEARNED BEHAVIOR...!

YOU CAN STOP IT DEAD IN IT'S TRACKS WITH PARENTING...!

YES.....PARENTING !

We are ALL physically different no matter who you are, but when one human
uses the VISUAL ASPECTS of another human to taunt, belittle, demean then you
have compartmentalized that human by VISUAL ASPECTS. 
This is what is being done RIGHT NOW BY THE MSM/DEMOCRAT PARTY, and in 
so doing they have fomented the very base instincts of these " Preconditioned "
humans to destroy property in the name of " Racial Justice "....What a Crock !
They are destroying the very foundation that gave/gives them the FREEDOM to
express themselves...
Somewhere along the way these " Individuals " were " Programed " to respond to
the " Pavlovian Signal " and do the bidding of the " Whistler " who wants the actions
performed to further a NON INNATE BEHAVIOR....

Parenting is how you TEACH humans to respect fellow humans.....!!!
Parenting is how you TEACH humans to stand up for themselves and know when NOT
to engage in behavior that DESTROYS the valuable SOCIAL NETWORK of human
interaction....!!!

Look at what we all saw once again by the National MSM.....fomenting of the " Preconditioned "
humans.....

One person last night was a stand out...the Mayor of Atlanta....she wasn't correct on 
everything, but for the most part she got he message right....!!!
*
*Her basis....PARENTING !!!!!*


----------



## nononono (May 30, 2020)

espola said:


> To comment further on "race", my daughter (who I suspect is a Democrat) sent me this link of instances of when *white* people rioted --
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Why did you even post that garbage.....??????????????????

You'll never learn will you...............Old dog you are...*

*PS: Thanks for making my case about **PARENTING**....*


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 30, 2020)

messy said:


> Mail in ballots are fine. Probably the best way to deal with Covid in November.


Probably the best way for you libtards to cheat since you know Babbling Joe hasn't a chance in Hell.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 30, 2020)

tenacious said:


> Okay, and I think it will come as no surprise that I disagree. President Trump has claimed unfair persecution by law enforcement. I remember the rightwing tea party guys took over a national park in Oregon. Yet when it comes to blacks... your claim that the problem is the black people; is repugnant to my ethical sensibilities and I absolutely disagree with you.
> Seems to me we need to take so time to evaluate what the protocol is when there are claims of abuse by law enforcement. From the President on down, how do we ensure free, fair and open justice. At that very least.
> 
> However, I will go as far as noting mayor in charge of the police force is a Progressive with a positive track record of advancing minority issues.. and still the city burned. All that progressive outreach added up to exactly nothing is a sobering to think about.


1.  The man was a convicted felon.  Home invasion, strong armed robbery.  He was no saint.
2.  He was passing counterfeit money.  I've heard rumors that's not true but found nothing to dispute it.
3.  He was driving while intoxicated.
4.  He was verbally yelling and tensing up when stepping out of the car.  That's why the other cop ran around to help.
5.  Autopsy says his death had nothing to do with the time and placement of the cop's actions.

Now, I'm not saying the cop acted correctly.  He should and will be dealt with.  The fact remains that in nearly EVERY one of the cases, the black man is a criminal that resisted arrest.  Alton Sterling, Jon Crawford, Samuel DuBose, Tamir Rice, Eric Garner and I could give you another 10.  All of them were killed because of the stupid actions they took that day.  That's not a cop problem, that's a lack of character and respect problem.  If you want free, fair and open justice, don't be a fucking moron and resist arrest.  You get your day in court when you act like a real man and take your medicine.  There's no need to 'advance minority issues'.  There's only ONE race that has this problem.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 30, 2020)

espola said:


> You didn't call anyone out, you blamed "a race".
> 
> That's about as blatant as it gets, Herr Geächtete.


Call it whatever you want.  I saw whites helping to burn it down.  When do these riots happen when a white, Hispanic, Asian, etc is shot and/or killed by police?  Never.  Not ever.  So the facts are what they are... and facts aren't racist.  Sick and fucking tired of being told to feel sorry for criminals that don't comply with police when they're caught, red handed, breaking the law.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 30, 2020)

messy said:


> It’s personal with that nutjob.
> I think a black guy stole his girlfriend. (Imagine how easy that would be).


Yeah... the constant self pity and underachievement is like a natural aphrodisiac.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 30, 2020)

espola said:


> Racism isn't learned unless it is taught.


Racism is earned.  Why do you think the biggest problem is one race?  Do you think black folks have ever asked themselves why it exists?  I'd submit maybe burning down a city because you care more about a criminal that died, resisting arrest, than innocent people that died because the innocent ones weren't killed by a white guy.  Can you remember a single time a protest or riot happened with a black on black murder?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 30, 2020)

espola said:


> I know what all the words mean individually, but not that combination.  I have no idea what it means, and it is certainly a strange response to what I posted.  Maybe he saw it on his tweet-master's channel recently.


The plumber often echoes the carefully crafted messages of the modern white nationalist propaganda. I wonder where the source of the echoes comes from?


----------



## messy (May 30, 2020)

> "Racism is earned.  Why do you think the biggest problem is one race?  Do you think black folks have ever asked themselves why it exists?"


His whole life reeks of how he has lost out to black people. Was it in sports and the workplace too? You're funny.
Where I'm from, "white folks" would have taken care of you before "black folks" got to you.
I think your kind are called "whiny little pussy-ass bitches." Was that what everyone called you?


----------



## messy (May 30, 2020)

10 Worst Massacres Of African-Americans [DISTURBING IMAGES] - Listverse
					

The new HBO series “Watchmen” opens with unspeakable violence: a retelling of an infamous incident of racial violence in American history. Unfortunately,




					listverse.com


----------



## nononono (May 30, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The plumber often echoes the carefully crafted messages of the modern white nationalist propaganda. I wonder where the source of the echoes comes from?



*You have a very serious problem with the TRUTH....*
*Now use that as icing on the " White Guilt " cake you've 
baked over the decades....
*
*Your composite is one FUCKED UP HEAD TRIP....seek mental help ...Soon !






*


----------



## espola (May 30, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Racism is earned.  Why do you think the biggest problem is one race?  Do you think black folks have ever asked themselves why it exists?  I'd submit maybe burning down a city because you care more about a criminal that died, resisting arrest, than innocent people that died because the innocent ones weren't killed by a white guy.  Can you remember a single time a protest or riot happened with a black on black murder?


Who taught you?


----------



## espola (May 30, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The plumber often echoes the carefully crafted messages of the modern white nationalist propaganda. I wonder where the source of the echoes comes from?


He used to give his sources, but maybe it got to be too embarrassing.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 30, 2020)

espola said:


> He used to give his sources, but maybe it got to be too embarrassing.


You were both the source and the inspiration of my verse.
Read it twenty times while looking at the pot bellied garden gnome in the mirror.
It may sink in, but probably not.

You're welcome.


----------



## espola (May 30, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You were both the source and the inspiration of my verse.
> Read it twenty times while looking at the pot bellied garden gnome in the mirror.
> It may sink in, but probably not.
> 
> You're welcome.


Racism isn't learned unless it is taught.


----------



## messy (May 30, 2020)

He said "I cant breathe" 13 times before becoming unresponsive and dying. He said "They gonna kill me" 4 times  before the police officer killed him. He begged for his Mamma.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 30, 2020)

messy said:


> He said "I cant breathe" 13 times before becoming unresponsive and dying. He said "They gonna kill me" 4 times  before the police officer killed him. He begged for his Mamma.


What does any of this have to do with these thugs burning down Beverly Hills?
I hope they don’t try to road block me.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 30, 2020)

MINNESOTA
Published 1 hour ago
*Minneapolis mayor says 'white supremacists,' 'out of state instigators' behind protests, but arrests show different story*
By Caitlin McFall | Fox News

Facebook
Twitter
Flipboard
Print
Email
Video
*George Floyd death sparks nationwide protests*
Fox News correspondent Alicia Acuna reports.
Minneapolis Mayor Jacob Frey said Saturday that officials think "white supremacists" and "out-of-state instigators" could be behind the protests in the wake of George Floyd’s death, but a report showed that "about 86 percent" of arrests so far are mostly of in-state residents.

Minnesota Gov. Tim Walz also saidSaturday that the majority of the protestors arrested were from outside Minneapolis and sought to take advantage of the chaos.
However, a report by KARE 11 showed "about 86 percent" of the 36 arrests listed their address in Minnesota, and that they live in Minneapolis or the metro area, according to data the outlet analyzed from the Hennepin County Jail's roster. Five out-of-state cases came from Arkansas, Florida, Illinois, Michigan and Missouri, according to KARE 11.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 30, 2020)

AG Bill Barr: Violence Seems Planned by Leftists Using 'Antifa-Like Tactics'
					

Attorney General Bill Barr said violence around the nation seems planned by "far-left extremist groups using Antifa-like tactics."




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 30, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What does any of this have to do with these thugs burning down Beverly Hills?
> I hope they don’t try to road block me.


None of that has anything to do with the murder of George Floyd.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 30, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> MINNESOTA
> Published 1 hour ago
> *Minneapolis mayor says 'white supremacists,' 'out of state instigators' behind protests, but arrests show different story*
> By Caitlin McFall | Fox News
> ...


So the numbers come from the kill black men and don't arrest whites city cops?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 30, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The plumber often echoes the carefully crafted messages of the modern white nationalist propaganda. I wonder where the source of the echoes comes from?


Blah blah blah... blah blah... blah blah blah... blah blah blah blah... blah.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 30, 2020)

messy said:


> His whole life reeks of how he has lost out to black people. Was it in sports and the workplace too? You're funny.
> Where I'm from, "white folks" would have taken care of you before "black folks" got to you.
> I think your kind are called "whiny little pussy-ass bitches." Was that what everyone called you?


Lost out to blacks?  LMAO!  You mean the lowest academically performing race in America?  The most incarcerated?  The whiniest "I can't get into your college or company" race?  Yeah, my entire life... just being destroyed by blacks.  If one could afford to live in my neighborhood, I'd ask how he got to be so awesome.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 30, 2020)

espola said:


> Who taught you?


Blacks murder each other 2,255 times per year.  Cops murder blacks 223 times per year.  Whites murder blacks 247 times per year.

You tell me who the fuck blacks should be worried about.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 30, 2020)

messy said:


> He said "I cant breathe" 13 times before becoming unresponsive and dying. He said "They gonna kill me" 4 times  before the police officer killed him. He begged for his Mamma.


If he said it 13 times, apparently his dumb ass could breathe.  Too bad he didn't say "I will cooperate" even once.


----------



## tenacious (May 31, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Now, I'm not saying the cop acted correctly.  He should and will be dealt with.  The fact remains that in nearly EVERY one of the cases, the black man is a criminal that resisted arrest.  Alton Sterling, Jon Crawford, Samuel DuBose, Tamir Rice, Eric Garner and I could give you another 10.  All of them were killed because of the stupid actions they took that day.  That's not a cop problem, that's a lack of character and respect problem.  If you want free, fair and open justice, don't be a fucking moron and resist arrest.  You get your day in court when you act like a real man and take your medicine.  There's no need to 'advance minority issues'.  There's only ONE race that has this problem.


Huff and puff about how free people should act if you want... you're free, they're free. Crazy as it sounds, letting people say what they think is how things work in a country where freedom reigns.

I hope for all our sake, our leaders don't waste much time pining about fairness, and are able to find a workable solution to racial strife in America.


----------



## tenacious (May 31, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Hey Mr Tiny " T " .....I've pointed this out Many Many times before, but apparently *
> *you are not aware, ignore it or are ignorantly complicit with the problem......
> 
> RACISM IS A LEARNED BEHAVIOR...!
> ...


I agree, parenting is an important part of having an upright culture. I think we all agree about that. 
However in this case, it's not the black kid with the bad parents that is the problem. It's the white guy (with good parents and a badge) who is the problem.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 31, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What does any of this have to do with these thugs burning down Beverly Hills?
> I hope they don’t try to road block me.


You live in Beverly Hills?


----------



## Torros (May 31, 2020)

tenacious said:


> Do I think having 90 year old volunteers at the polling stations checking IDs will make the system "safer" then mail in ballots? Honestly no.
> We pay a lot to educate people, and handwritten signatures are unique. Adds up to mail in ballots to me.


Not sure where you live but I have not seen many 90 year olds working the booths. 

There have been too many examples of ballots being mailed out to dead people on both sides. Yes, handwritten signatures are unique. So unique that they denied one of my kids mail in ballot because the signature did not match so her vote did not count. You see the problem with that? 

Make voting day a National Holiday. Give people who vote a tax credit. Show your ID. 

Oh, and then there is this:









						Russia is backing a viral video company aimed at American millennials | CNN Business
					

Three online video channels designed to appeal to millennials have collected tens of millions of views on Facebook since September. But the pages pushing the videos do not disclose that they are backed by the Russian government.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## nononono (May 31, 2020)

espola said:


> Who taught you?


*Who taught YOU.....and please don't say ...a lady.*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 31, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You live in Beverly Hills?


My aunt lives in Santa Monica but she's pack'n.


----------



## nononono (May 31, 2020)

messy said:


> He said "I cant breathe" *13* times before becoming unresponsive and dying.
> He said "They gonna kill me" 4 times  before the police officer killed him.
> He begged for his Mamma.


*Treasonous citizens get a 13 knot rope.....

Democrats = Treasonous Criminals...*

*" Messy " are you Treasonous ?*


----------



## espola (May 31, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Who taught YOU.....and please don't say ...a lady.*


Speaking of my education -- I was a student at Clarkson College during the time that Wes Craven was a Humanities instructor there.  As part of a creative-art requirement for an upper class Humanities course, he allowed and assisted as cinematographer two students to write and film a short horror movie set in their fraternity house, a huge old Victorian mansion that had once been a funeral parlor.  The street between the main campus and the frat house is Elm St.  After leaving academia, Craven worked as a production assistant and film editor on things like Deep Throat, and eventually raised enough money to produce the film that made him rich - A Nightmare on Elm Street.

And the circle closes -- ANES was the first big role for Johnny Depp.  Later in my life, one of the old semi-retired guys (he still had an office in the building but only got paid if he did work for a project with a budget that could afford him) was Vic Verbinsky, a nuclear physicist who had moved from classified work at Oak Ridge to peaceful pursuits employed at SAIC in San Diego.  His son Gregor, who used the name Gore Verbinski in Hollywood, was a successful producer of commercials (such as the Bud-Wie-Ser frogs) and got his first feature-length success directing Pirates of the Caribbean - starring Johnny Depp.


----------



## messy (May 31, 2020)

>


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 31, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You live in Beverly Hills?


No, but if it heads south.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (May 31, 2020)

tenacious said:


> Huff and puff about how free people should act if you want... you're free, they're free. Crazy as it sounds, letting people say what they think is how things work in a country where freedom reigns.
> 
> I hope for all our sake, our leaders don't waste much time pining about fairness, and are able to find a workable solution to racial strife in America.


Racism exists for a reason... and lack of accountability is part of the problem.  When was the last time you saw black people angry at their murdering other races?  They don't even give a shit if they murder their own.  But God forbid a white cop get involved with a felon like old George.  America doesn't side with people that determine guilt and innocence solely on skin color.  The FBI crime data tells you everything you need to know on where the biggest problem exists.


----------



## espola (Jun 1, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Racism is earned.


How long have you known that you are a racist?


----------



## espola (Jun 1, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Racism exists for a reason.


Were your parents also racists?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 1, 2020)

espola said:


> How long have you known that you are a racist?


Facts aren't racist.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 1, 2020)

espola said:


> Were your parents also racists?


My parents taught me to look at the data.  When your race kills each other 2,300 times per year, and cops shoot/kill you 223 times per year, but you only riot when it's a white cop killing, you're a phony.  That's a lack of accountability.  That's a lack of character.  That's why there's racism towards black people.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 1, 2020)

espola said:


> How long have you known that you are a racist?


Remember this asshole?  He told black criminals they're all victims.  Destroyed Chicago.  Then he bought a home in a town that's 97% white.








						Former President Barack Obama puts out guidelines to 'get to work' amid George Floyd protests
					

Former President Barack Obama published a piece on Medium on Monday addressing the protests nationwide following the death of George Floyd -- and, specifically, how he thinks people can move forward to "sustain momentum to bring about real change."  "Ultimately, it’s going to be up to a new...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## espola (Jun 1, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Facts aren't racist.


And it is a fact that you have posted racist statements.


----------



## espola (Jun 1, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Remember this asshole?  He told black criminals they're all victims.  Destroyed Chicago.  Then he bought a home in a town that's 97% white.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please continue.  You may find the catharsis to be helpful.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 1, 2020)

espola said:


> And it is a fact that you have posted racist statements.


It's your opinion I've done that.  The facts speak for themselves.  I know they kick the shit out of your narratives but that changes nothing.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 1, 2020)

espola said:


> Please continue.  You may find the catharsis to be helpful.


Continue what?  That the phony cried about rising oceans and bought a $12M house on an island?  LMAO!  It never fucking ends!


----------



## espola (Jun 1, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> It's your opinion I've done that.  The facts speak for themselves.  I know they kick the shit out of your narratives but that changes nothing.


Why do you say it is just an opinion?  I have listed all your racist statements as soon as I have found them.  

If you had posted the facts without first revealing your personal feelings, you might have been more convincing.


----------



## espola (Jun 1, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Continue what?  That the phony cried about rising oceans and bought a $12M house on an island?  LMAO!  It never fucking ends!


What does that have to do with current riots?


----------



## nononono (Jun 1, 2020)

espola said:


> Were your parents also racists?


*You ooooozze " White Guilt "...............*


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 1, 2020)

espola said:


> Why do you say it is just an opinion?  I have listed all your racist statements as soon as I have found them.
> 
> If you had posted the facts without first revealing your personal feelings, you might have been more convincing.


Because it's your opinion.  Facts aren't racist.  You saying they are doesn't make something so.  My personal feelings are based on the facts.  Much of America feels the way I feel.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 1, 2020)

espola said:


> What does that have to do with current riots?


Because Bath House told black criminals they're victims.  So when a people start thinking they're victims because of consequences associated with committing crimes, it's bullshit.  And when you protest ONLY when there's a white cop involved, you've admitted that Black Lives Don't Matter.  Black Lives ONLY Matter if there's a white cop to blame.  Sorry... I know this probably comes as a shock to you.

Speaking of, have you come up with some names of innocent black folks murdered by police?  I can give you the name of an innocent black security guard murdered by blacks.  His name is Calvin Munerlyn.  I'm really unclear as to why there haven't been protests related to his murder.  Why would you protest in support of a violent felon, committing multiple felonies, and not a black man murdered for doing his job?


----------



## espola (Jun 1, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Because Bath House told black criminals they're victims.  So when a people start thinking they're victims because of consequences associated with committing crimes, it's bullshit.  And when you protest ONLY when there's a white cop involved, you've admitted that Black Lives Don't Matter.  Black Lives ONLY Matter if there's a white cop to blame.  Sorry... I know this probably comes as a shock to you.
> 
> Speaking of, have you come up with some names of innocent black folks murdered by police?  I can give you the name of an innocent black security guard murdered by blacks.  His name is Calvin Munerlyn.  I'm really unclear as to why there haven't been protests related to his murder.  Why would you protest in support of a violent felon, committing multiple felonies, and not a black man murdered for doing his job?


I googled "innocent blacks murdered by police" and got 65,900,000 results.  I don't know where to start.


----------



## espola (Jun 1, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Because it's your opinion.  Facts aren't racist.  You saying they are doesn't make something so.  My personal feelings are based on the facts.  Much of America feels the way I feel.


What part of the statement "a race refuses to ever accept responsibility" is not racist?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 1, 2020)

espola said:


> I googled "innocent blacks murdered by police" and got 65,900,000 results.  I don't know where to start.


Start at the beginning....


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 1, 2020)

espola said:


> I googled "innocent blacks murdered by police" and got 65,900,000 results.  I don't know where to start.


I've heard people say "George was doing nothing wrong."  Well, yeah, he was.  So interpretation goes a long way.  Pick 3.  Let's discuss.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 1, 2020)

espola said:


> What part of the statement "a race refuses to ever accept responsibility" is not racist?


Is it not true?  The truth is racist now, too?  When have you heard black people take responsibility for anything?  I hear lots of "slavery, oppression, Trump, white privilege, cops, the system, etc."  When has a black person stepped up and said, "yeah, DeShonDreQuan was a stupid fucker for stealing that car, running red lights, going 120 in a 40, crashing the car, hopping fences and running"?  What you hear is, "why did they pounce on him?  When he fell down, he gave up, he didn't resist."


----------



## espola (Jun 1, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Is it not true?  The truth is racist now, too?  When have you heard black people take responsibility for anything?  I hear lots of "slavery, oppression, Trump, white privilege, cops, the system, etc."  When has a black person stepped up and said, "yeah, DeShonDreQuan was a stupid fucker for stealing that car, running red lights, going 120 in a 40, crashing the car, hopping fences and running"?  What you hear is, "why did they pounce on him?  When he fell down, he gave up, he didn't resist."


How does a race do anything?


----------



## espola (Jun 1, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I've heard people say "George was doing nothing wrong."  Well, yeah, he was.  So interpretation goes a long way.  Pick 3.  Let's discuss.


I haven't heard anyone say he was doing nothing wrong.  I haven't heard anyone say that his crime merited lynching.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 1, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> No, but if it heads south.


I knew you didnt live in Beverly Hills, i was just trying to be the straight man and let you come up with a one liner.
We need to work on that.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 1, 2020)

nononono said:


> *You ooooozze " White Guilt "...............*


It is guilt.
Its also a patronizing desire to exude more virtue than anyone else.
He believes calling others racist elevates him above the fray.
It absolves him of any white impurities.
It makes him, "down with the struggle".

How else can a pot bellied garden gnome fit in?


----------



## messy (Jun 1, 2020)

Coach Pop, best in the NBA...

“It’s unbelievable. If Trump had a brain, even if it was 99 percent cynical, he would come out and say something to unify people. But he doesn’t care about bringing people together. Even now. That’s how deranged he is. It’s all about him. It’s all about what benefits him personally. It’s never about the greater good. And that’s all he’s ever been.”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 1, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I knew you didnt live in Beverly Hills, i was just trying to be the straight man and let you come up with a one liner.
> We need to work on that.


Got it.
They might not like me there.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 1, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Got it.
> They might not like me there.


There are a few but us'n dont blend well with them'n.


----------



## espola (Jun 1, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> It is guilt.
> Its also a patronizing desire to exude more virtue than anyone else.
> He believes calling others racist elevates him above the fray.
> It absolves him of any white impurities.
> ...


Looking back, I feel that I have some things to feel guilty about, but none of them is mistreating a person because of race.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 1, 2020)

espola said:


> I haven't heard anyone say he was doing nothing wrong.  I haven't heard anyone say that his crime merited lynching.


Rush Limbaugh called "The Breakfast Club" last week and played it today.  Remember Charlamagne Tha God?  I call him Lenard the criminal because he, too, was a drug dealer before becoming "Tha God" as a fucking radio DJ.  They specifically said "George Loyd did nothing wrong."  Well, he actually did.  Passing counterfeit money is a felony.  Driving under the influence is a felony.  Resisting arrest usually isn't and the amount he did wouldn't qualify... but he did resist.  He also did hard time for participating in an armed, home invasion.  Yeah, I know, it's unfair to judge him for that, right?  All of us make silly mistakes.

You have any names for me yet?  I googled "dick in my hand" and got 487,000,000 results.  What was your point?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 1, 2020)

espola said:


> I haven't heard anyone say he was doing nothing wrong.  I haven't heard anyone say that his crime merited lynching.


He wasn't lynched.  Why are you such a drama queen?  And you never have told me why black lives only matter to blacks when there's a white cop to blame.  I've given you multiple examples.  Why aren't you responding?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 1, 2020)

More of the same bullshit... telling blacks they're victims.  Well, George Loyd would be alive if he wasn't a criminal.  Our black security guard would be alive it it weren't for 3 black criminals.  But yeah... it's EVERYONE else's fault.








						'Our institutions are responsible' for unrest, Gov. Newsom says
					

From the Genesis Church in South Sacramento, California Gov. Gavin Newsom delivered a...




					www.sfgate.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 1, 2020)

messy said:


> Coach Pop, best in the NBA...
> 
> “It’s unbelievable. If Trump had a brain, even if it was 99 percent cynical, he would come out and say something to unify people. But he doesn’t care about bringing people together. Even now. That’s how deranged he is. It’s all about him. It’s all about what benefits him personally. It’s never about the greater good. And that’s all he’s ever been.”


Popovich is a drunken piece of shit.  Look at the nose on that fucker.  Tell me he doesn't have Vodka for dinner every night.

What is Trump supposed to say?  That blacks are victims?  Obama did... look how nicely Chicago rebounded!  Give it a rest.  Where was the fucking governor all weekend?  Hiding in his Sacramento area mansion, because the little bitch is too prissy to live in the governor's mansion, surrounded by homeless, or was he at Aunt Nancy's place in Napa all weekend?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 1, 2020)

LMAO!  All this time I just thought dipshit was losing his faculties.  Turns out he's been in the basement watching Barnaby Jones reruns.









						Biden suggests police could shoot assailants 'in the leg instead of the heart'
					

Joe Biden said Monday that police under attack should shoot their assailants “in the leg instead of the heart” as a way to avert the killings of civilians.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 1, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Popovich is a drunken piece of shit.  Look at the nose on that fucker.  Tell me he doesn't have Vodka for dinner every night.
> 
> What is Trump supposed to say?  That blacks are victims?  Obama did... look how nicely Chicago rebounded!  Give it a rest.  Where was the fucking governor all weekend?  Hiding in his Sacramento area mansion, because the little bitch is too prissy to live in the governor's mansion, surrounded by homeless, or was he at Aunt Nancy's place in Napa all weekend?


Are you going to cry or just fall over backwards trying to make excuses for your sacred leader? You really don't see what a fool you make yourself look like? Snowflake doesn't even begin to describe your frailty.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 1, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> LMAO!  All this time I just thought dipshit was losing his faculties.  Turns out he's been in the basement watching Barnaby Jones reruns.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Remember the one where Branaby shot the guy with a speargun?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 1, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Are you going to cry or just fall over backwards trying to make excuses for your sacred leader? You really don't see what a fool you make yourself look like? Snowflake doesn't even begin to describe your frailty.


Popovich has been crying about Trump since he entered office.  I'm not sure why... Trump didn't bring prohibition back.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 1, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Remember the one where Branaby shot the guy with a speargun?


Definitely some similarities...


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 1, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Are you going to cry or just fall over backwards trying to make excuses for your sacred leader? You really don't see what a fool you make yourself look like? Snowflake doesn't even begin to describe your frailty.


Here's a reminder, dummy.  Don't get offended... no black folks in this episode but they managed to fake enough crime to fill an hour.


----------



## messy (Jun 1, 2020)

messy said:


> Coach Pop, best in the NBA...
> 
> “It’s unbelievable. If Trump had a brain, even if it was 99 percent cynical, he would come out and say something to unify people. But he doesn’t care about bringing people together. Even now. That’s how deranged he is. It’s all about him. It’s all about what benefits him personally. It’s never about the greater good. And that’s all he’s ever been.”


Proud of Pop.
Air Force Academy graduate. Head Coach and President of the San Antonio Spurs. One of the greatest head coaches in basketball history. Always knows what he’s talking about. 

*Gregg Charles Popovich* (born January 28, 1949)[1] is an American professional basketballcoach and general manager. He is the head coach and President of the San Antonio Spurs, of the National Basketball Association (NBA), and head coach of USA national team. Taking over as coach of the Spurs in 1996, Popovich is the longest tenured active coach in both the NBA and all major sports leagues in the United States. He is often called "*Coach Pop*" or simply "*Pop*."[2][3]


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 1, 2020)

messy said:


> Proud of Pop.
> Air Force Academy graduate. Head Coach and President of the San Antonio Spurs. One of the greatest head coaches in basketball history. Always knows what he’s talking about.
> 
> *Gregg Charles Popovich* (born January 28, 1949)[1] is an American professional basketballcoach and general manager. He is the head coach and President of the San Antonio Spurs, of the National Basketball Association (NBA), and head coach of USA national team. Taking over as coach of the Spurs in 1996, Popovich is the longest tenured active coach in both the NBA and all major sports leagues in the United States. He is often called "*Coach Pop*" or simply "*Pop*."[2][3]


Always knows what he's talking about?  Are you referring to his experience in politics and public service?  Pop is a bigger bitch than Hillary.








						Spurs' Popovich on Trump's Election: ‘That's Disgusting'
					

Saying he fears for the country’s future, San Antonio Spurs coach Gregg Popovich made his frustrations and anger over Donald Trump’s election very clearly known Friday night.




					www.nbcdfw.com


----------



## messy (Jun 1, 2020)

messy said:


> Proud of Pop.
> Air Force Academy graduate. Head Coach and President of the San Antonio Spurs. One of the greatest head coaches in basketball history. Always knows what he’s talking about.
> 
> *Gregg Charles Popovich* (born January 28, 1949)[1] is an American professional basketballcoach and general manager. He is the head coach and President of the San Antonio Spurs, of the National Basketball Association (NBA), and head coach of USA national team. Taking over as coach of the Spurs in 1996, Popovich is the longest tenured active coach in both the NBA and all major sports leagues in the United States. He is often called "*Coach Pop*" or simply "*Pop*."[2][3]


Gregg Popovich is amazing. Stands up for our country. He’s a winner and when he talks, people listen...
He played basketball for four seasons at the Academy and in his senior year was the team captain and the leading scorer.[8] He graduated with a bachelor's degree in Soviet Studies, and underwent Air Force intelligence training.[9] He later earned a master's degree in physical education and sports sciences at the University of Denver.[10] At one point, Popovich considered a career with the Central Intelligence Agency.[11][12]

Popovich served five years of required active duty in the United States Air Force, during which he toured Eastern Europe and the Soviet Union with the U.S. Armed Forces Basketball Team.[12] In 1972 he was selected as captain of the Armed Forces Team, which won the Amateur Athletic Union (AAU) championship.
Popovich has spent considerable time and money working with several charities and nonprofits the likes of San Antonio Food Bank and Innocence Project. He also took part in Shoes That Fit, an organization that aims to deliver shoes to more than 200 students at Gates Elementary School affected by Hurricanes Irma and Maria.[36]Popovich is helping raise funds for J/P HRO, a disaster relief program that operates in Haiti, and various disaster relief organizations in the U.S. and Caribbean.[37]


----------



## espola (Jun 1, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Always knows what he's talking about?  Are you referring to his experience in politics and public service?  Pop is a bigger bitch than Hillary.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What did he get wrong?


----------



## espola (Jun 1, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> He wasn't lynched.  Why are you such a drama queen?  And you never have told me why black lives only matter to blacks when there's a white cop to blame.  I've given you multiple examples.  Why aren't you responding?











						Louisville Police Left David McAtee’s Body on the Street for 12 Hours
					

The officers involved in the shooting did not activate their body cameras, in violation of policy, and Louisville Police Chief Steve Conrad was fired.




					theintercept.com


----------



## nononono (Jun 1, 2020)

messy said:


> Coach Pop, best in the NBA...
> 
> “It’s unbelievable. If Trump had a brain, even if it was 99 percent cynical, he would come out and say something to unify people. But he doesn’t care about bringing people together. Even now. That’s how deranged he is. It’s all about him. It’s all about what benefits him personally. It’s never about the greater good. And that’s all he’s ever been.”



*Hey " Messy " Financial....Hey....Hey !!*
*
Oh ..." Messsssy "......
*
*If you only had a Brain.......!






*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 1, 2020)

espola said:


> What did he get wrong?


Might as well face it, these people, those that love trump, hate America, hate American heroes and those who have devoted their entire life, many giving their lives, for America. They are suspect of and spiteful towards people of intellect, people with honor, those with insight, people of integrity, because those people are the antithesis of what they as trump lovers are and want to see.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 1, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Might as well face it, these people, those that love trump, hate America, hate American heroes and those who have devoted their entire life, many giving their lives, for America. They are suspect of and spiteful towards people of intellect, people with honor, those with insight, people of integrity, because those people are the antithesis of what they as trump lovers are and want to see.


You know anybody like that, Husky?  And hey... you know any innocent black folks murdered by cops?


----------



## nononono (Jun 1, 2020)

QUOTE="Hüsker Dü, post: 330635, member: 1707"

Might as well face it, these people, those that love trump, hate America,
*LIAR...Ya filthy Scum.*

hate American heroes and those who have devoted their entire life,
*LIAR.....Ya filthy Scum.*

many giving their lives, for America.
*DEMOCRAT Terrorists trying to kill children in a burning House is Heroic....?
Man are YOU A SICK FUCK !*

They are suspect of and spiteful towards....
people of *intellect*,
people with *honor*,
those with *insight*,
people of *integrity*,
*You have NONE of the above four qualities...*

because those people are the antithesis of what they
as trump lovers are and want to see.
*The above seventeen words are classic DEMOCRAT CRIMINAL PROJECTION.*
[/QUOTE


*Your entire posting history is summed in the actions taken by your*
*political brethren in the below article.....Yes you are one SICK FUCK...!









						PURE EVIL: Police Chief Breaks Down After Describing How Richmond Leftist Rioters Torched Home with Children inside Then Blocked Fire Department (VIDEO)
					

The chief of the Richmond, Virginia, police department told reporters Sunday that Black Lives Matter and antifa rioters set fire to a multi-family home with children inside and then blocking access for firefighters to get through to save the children. Richmond Police Chief William Smith broke...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com
				



*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 1, 2020)

espola said:


> What didn't he get wrong?


I think he covered all the bases.


----------



## espola (Jun 1, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I think he covered all the bases.


It's really weak to change someone else's wording when you are quoting them.  It's grounds for suspension in the more strictly moderated forums where I participate.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 1, 2020)

espola said:


> It's really weak to change someone else's wording when you are quoting them.  It's grounds for suspension in the more strictly moderated forums where I participate.


You are dealing with a disingenuous liar.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 1, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are dealing with a disingenuous liar.


Hilarious!!!, but not as funny as this...

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267573881092616199


----------



## espola (Jun 1, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are dealing with a disingenuous liar.


Usually, he is honest but just uninformed or misinformed.  I think he realizes his world view is crumbling.  

On another forum in which I sometimes contribute, an acquaintance has always been a fervent t supporter, refuses to wear a mask, and sends selfies of himself exercising in areas that are supposedly closed to the public.  Recently, his adult daughter has started publicly disagreeing with him.  That's gotta be an interesting family dynamic.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 1, 2020)

espola said:


> It's really weak to change someone else's wording when you are quoting them.  It's grounds for suspension in the more strictly moderated forums where I participate.


Lighten up francis.

btw, thanks for the belly laugh.


----------



## messy (Jun 1, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Hilarious!!!, but not as funny as this...
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267573881092616199


Poor dumb Ricky follows this guy...LOL.


*John Michael Posobiec III* (/pəˈsoʊbɪk/ pə-SOH-bik; born December 14, 1985)[1] is an American alt-right[2][3][4] political activist and conspiracy theorist[5] who is considered an Internet troll.[6][7][8][9] Posobiec is best known for his pro-Donald Trump comments on Twitter. He has promoted fake news, including the debunked Pizzagate conspiracy theory that high-ranking Democratic Party officials were involved in a child sex ring.[10] As of 2018, he was working as a correspondent for One America News Network, a conservative cable news television channel.[11]


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 1, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Are you going to cry or just fall over backwards trying to make excuses for your sacred leader? You really don't see what a fool you make yourself look like? Snowflake doesn't even begin to describe your frailty.


Still hurts huh?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 2, 2020)

messy said:


> Poor dumb Ricky follows this guy...LOL.
> 
> 
> *John Michael Posobiec III* (/pəˈsoʊbɪk/ pə-SOH-bik; born December 14, 1985)[1] is an American alt-right[2][3][4] political activist and conspiracy theorist[5] who is considered an Internet troll.[6][7][8][9] Posobiec is best known for his pro-Donald Trump comments on Twitter. He has promoted fake news, including the debunked Pizzagate conspiracy theory that high-ranking Democratic Party officials were involved in a child sex ring.[10] As of 2018, he was working as a correspondent for One America News Network, a conservative cable news television channel.[11]


He's a decent follow. I dont think your wiki breakdown has all its facts straight. Tends to happen in wikipedia when people edit their own ideas into it.
He has some funny and interesting takes like the video I just posted.
I also follow the President, the Pope and John Cleese.
You should follow me.


----------



## messy (Jun 2, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> He's a decent follow. I dont think your wiki breakdown has all its facts straight. Tends to happen in wikipedia when people edit their own ideas into it.
> He has some funny and interesting takes like the video I just posted.
> I also follow the President, the Pope and John Cleese.
> You should follow me.


The Pope and John Cleese. See, this is why I spend time on you, Ricky, there are these glints of humanity there that continuously provide me a tiny shred of hope for you.
It can be a hit of acid, or playing on a racially and politically diverse softball team, or maybe just reading American history (all of which I have done), but there's no way you're as dumb as you sound. Your instincts suck, as do your sources of information...but there's hope.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 2, 2020)

messy said:


> The Pope and John Cleese. See, this is why I spend time on you, Ricky, there are these glints of humanity there that continuously provide me a tiny shred of hope for you.
> It can be a hit of acid, or playing on a racially and politically diverse softball team, or maybe just reading American history (all of which I have done), but there's no way you're as dumb as you sound. Your instincts suck, as do your sources of information...but there's hope.


You have zero credibility.
You are mildly entertaining in this character at best.
Im sorry.


----------



## messy (Jun 2, 2020)

George Will...arch conservative and big Reagan backer...

POLITICS
 06/02/2020 05:41 am ET 

*Conservative Icon George Will Urges November Sweep: Vote Out Trump, All GOP Enablers*
The conservative commentator says it’s time to send Republicans a message at the ballot box.


By Ed Mazza





Longtime conservative commentator and columnist George Will says voters must do more than reject President Donald Trump in November. They need to vote against his Republican “enablers” too ― especially in the Senate. 
In a column published in The Washington Post, Will talked about how Trump once urged police not to be “too nice” when making an arrest.  
“His hope was fulfilled for 8 minutes and 46 seconds on Minneapolis pavement,” Will wrote, referring to the police killing of George Floyd, a Black man whose death set off a wave of protests and unrest around the nation. 
Will, who quit the Republican Party in 2016 when it became clear Trump would be the party’s candidate, said the underlying problems behind the nation’s unrest predate this presidency and will still be with us when he’s gone. 
“The measures necessary for restoration of national equilibrium are many and will be protracted far beyond his removal,” Will wrote. 

But one measure should be the removal of Trump’s supporters in Congress who “still gambol around his ankles with a canine hunger for petting.” And for those who think Trump might have reached rock bottom, Will warned that there was no such thing with this president. 

“So, assume that the worst is yet to come,” Will wrote.


----------



## messy (Jun 2, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You have zero credibility.
> You are mildly entertaining in this character at best.
> Im sorry.


Your fear of knowledge keeps you in prison. Enjoy it.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 2, 2020)

Never miss an opportunity to buy votes, libtards... even when they're violent looters.  Thanks for contributing to the physical destruction of our country in support of a violent felon.









						Biden Staff Donates to Group Paying Bail for Minneapolis Rioters
					

Staffers for Democratic presidential candidate Joe Biden announced that they have donated to a group that pays bail fees in Minneapolis as riots over the death of George Floyd consume the city.At least 13 Biden campaign staffers wrote on Twitter on Friday and Saturday that they have donated to...




					news.yahoo.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 2, 2020)

messy said:


> George Will...arch conservative and big Reagan backer...
> 
> POLITICS
> 06/02/2020 05:41 am ET
> ...


Ed Mazza?  I see that liberal retard spewing shit on a daily basis.  You read his feces


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 2, 2020)

espola said:


> What did he get wrong?


You're like a broken record.  "what did he get wrong?"  Well, for starters, drunken bulbous nose was crying before Trump even took office.  You're a basketball coach.  You're a B movie actor.  You're an unemployed that hasn't played in 5 years.  Shut up and go to what you're famous for.  Nobody thinks you're qualified to have an opinion.

Speaking of, you have all those names for me yet?  You know, innocent black folks murdered by police?  Not even 3 you can debate?  I notice you kids all went off the grid on me.  Sucks to know I'm right, doesn't it?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 2, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Ed Mazza?  I see that liberal retard spewing shit on a daily basis.  You read his feces


Same goes for that establishment crony George Will.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 2, 2020)

messy said:


> Your fear of knowledge keeps you in prison. Enjoy it.


So boring.


----------



## espola (Jun 2, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Speaking of, you have all those names for me yet?  You know, innocent black folks murdered by police?  Not even 3 you can debate?  I notice you kids all went off the grid on me.  Sucks to know I'm right, doesn't it?


There were two names in the article I posted in response to you yesterday - Stephon Clark of Sacramento (shot six times in the back while holding a cellphone in the back yard of his grandmother's house) and Breonna Taylor of Louisville KY (shot in her apartment when her boyfriend, exercising his 2A rights, shot once at people who were breaking the door of her apartment down).


----------



## espola (Jun 2, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> You're like a broken record.  "what did he get wrong?"  Well, for starters, drunken bulbous nose was crying before Trump even took office.  You're a basketball coach.  You're a B movie actor.  You're an unemployed that hasn't played in 5 years.  Shut up and go to what you're famous for.  Nobody thinks you're qualified to have an opinion.


Why would anyone think YOU are qualified to have an opinion?

And tell us what he got wrong, without the pointless insults.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 2, 2020)

This must be one of those oppressed African Americans that hates being profiled.  Ironic that the story is from Footwear News.









						Looters Ransack REI as Santa Monica Storefronts Are Destroyed During Protests
					

The activity occurred blocks from peaceful protests.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 2, 2020)

I think when t won everyone should have been gracious with the win.  Win the Spurs beat my Lakers, I didnlt make excuses and say things that would cause people to hate more than the hate they already had for the Spurs.  T needed a chance with all folks.  Pop and others the day he won wrote and tweeted some strong hate.  It's like egging on others with gas from your ass.  We all have it.  He, the coach, sets the tone and he set a fire.  So a Lion like t will fire back.  It's what Lions do.  I see and hear about wealthy parents teaching their 19 year olds to go out and cause may ham so t won;t win. They say it's all they got in the war chess without a real war.  That is a fact and is happening in socal.  I heard some interesting things about Santa Monica and what was really going on and allowed to go on but whatever......


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 2, 2020)

espola said:


> There were two names in the article I posted in response to you yesterday - Stephon Clark of Sacramento (shot six times in the back while holding a cellphone in the back yard of his grandmother's house) and Breonna Taylor of Louisville KY (shot in her apartment when her boyfriend, exercising his 2A rights, shot once at people who were breaking the door of her apartment down).


I missed it.  So let's talk.  Do you know what Stephon Clark's criminal history is?  Multiple arrests.  Beat his pregnant girlfriend so badly she nearly lost the use of an eye.  He was out casing cars, late at night, and was spotted by the police.  He was hopping fences, tried to break into a neighbor's house to hide and was cornered attempting to get into grandma's house.  Kind of like Little Red Riding Hoodrat.  He was even being chased by the police helicopter.  His supporters say he didn't know it was the police.  I guess Amazon now uses helicopters for Prime deliveries?  Anyway, the DA's independent investigation showed Clark, at gunpoint, ran at cops with a cell phone in his hand.  Suicide by cop.  Nevermind he had been researching suicide methods on his computer.  When you run at a dozen police officers in the dark of night, you're lucky if you only got hit 6 times.  i guess maybe he should have been at home with his children instead, huh?

Breonna Taylor's boyfriend was buddies with the drug dealer and allowed him to use her residence on paperwork.  I guess harboring a fugitive is a bad idea.  Be careful who you relationship up with.  Pretty interesting he had a gun at the ready.  What are cops supposed to do when someone shoots at you?

Got anymore or did shitting the bed on Stephon Clark take away too much of your thunder?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 2, 2020)

espola said:


> Why would anyone think YOU are qualified to have an opinion?
> 
> And tell us what he got wrong, without the pointless insults.


I don't go to the media and cry that I don't like the election winner.  And if my face looked like I bathed in Smirnoff every night, I'd keep my mouth shut EVERY day.  He's a basketball coach.  Nobody gives a fuck what he thinks about the election... other than you libtards and your phony celebrities that act like they give a shit about the commoners they depend on for a paycheck.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 2, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> I think when t won everyone should have been gracious with the win.  Win the Spurs beat my Lakers, I didnlt make excuses and say things that would cause people to hate more than the hate they already had for the Spurs.  T needed a chance with all folks.  Pop and others the day he won wrote and tweeted some strong hate.  It's like egging on others with gas from your ass.  We all have it.  He, the coach, sets the tone and he set a fire.  So a Lion like t will fire back.  It's what Lions do.  I see and hear about wealthy parents teaching their 19 year olds to go out and cause may ham so t won;t win. They say it's all they got in the war chess without a real war.  That is a fact and is happening in socal.  I heard some interesting things about Santa Monica and what was really going on and allowed to go on but whatever......


Don't worry, Spicoli.  Yahoo just ran a story that Biden's supporters are donating money to help bail out the rioters and looters.  Democrats don't care that criminals roam the streets... as long as they vote for Biden.  That's who liberals are these days.


----------



## espola (Jun 2, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I missed it.  So let's talk.  Do you know what Stephon Clark's criminal history is?  Multiple arrests.  Beat his pregnant girlfriend so badly she nearly lost the use of an eye.  He was out casing cars, late at night, and was spotted by the police.  He was hopping fences, tried to break into a neighbor's house to hide and was cornered attempting to get into grandma's house.  Kind of like Little Red Riding Hoodrat.  He was even being chased by the police helicopter.  His supporters say he didn't know it was the police.  I guess Amazon now uses helicopters for Prime deliveries?  Anyway, the DA's independent investigation showed Clark, at gunpoint, ran at cops with a cell phone in his hand.  Suicide by cop.  Nevermind he had been researching suicide methods on his computer.  When you run at a dozen police officers in the dark of night, you're lucky if you only got hit 6 times.  i guess maybe he should have been at home with his children instead, huh?
> 
> Breonna Taylor's boyfriend was buddies with the drug dealer and allowed him to use her residence on paperwork.  I guess harboring a fugitive is a bad idea.  Be careful who you relationship up with.  Pretty interesting he had a gun at the ready.  What are cops supposed to do when someone shoots at you?
> 
> Got anymore or did shitting the bed on Stephon Clark take away too much of your thunder?


Do you know why the cops fired exactly 20 rounds at Clark?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 2, 2020)

espola said:


> Do you know why the cops fired exactly 20 rounds at Clark?


Yes... because there were many officers that had him at gunpoint and he charged at them with something dark in his hand in the middle of the night.  It wasn't like 2 officers emptied their magazines.


----------



## espola (Jun 2, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Yes... because there were many officers that had him at gunpoint and he charged at them with something dark in his hand in the middle of the night.  It wasn't like 2 officers emptied their magazines.


There are only two officers named in the police reports and subsequent lawsuit.  Twenty rounds suggests emptying two Sacramento police weapons.  

There were two autopsies, one found that he was hit by 7 rounds, the other by 8.  The two autopsies agreed that 6 of the rounds were in the back, any one of which was likely fatal.  Emotional reports claimed that the cops stood over him and emptied their weapons, but if that is so there wouldn't have been so many misses.  The cops originally claimed he was holding a gun, then changed it to a crowbar  - it was a cellphone, and he had been making a call when the police cornered him in his grandmother's backyard.

The DA refused to prosecute, and she is facing a recall vote effort right now.

The City of Sacramento settled with the family for $2.4 million.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 2, 2020)

espola said:


> There are only two officers named in the police reports and subsequent lawsuit.  Twenty rounds suggests emptying two Sacramento police weapons.
> 
> There were two autopsies, one found that he was hit by 7 rounds, the other by 8.  The two autopsies agreed that 6 of the rounds were in the back, any one of which was likely fatal.  Emotional reports claimed that the cops stood over him and emptied their weapons, but if that is so there wouldn't have been so many misses.  The cops originally claimed he was holding a gun, then changed it to a crowbar  - it was a cellphone, and he had been making a call when the police cornered him in his grandmother's backyard.
> 
> ...


There were 3 reports all showing a different number of hits.  His family hired their own autopsy so you can throw that one out.  He was hit in the back because he spun around.  The autopsy that had no vested interest showed Clark was at fault.  He was making a call to his grandmother telling her to open the fucking door so he could hide.  This was after trying to break into a neighbor's house to hide.  And if I remember, at least one of the cops shooting is black.

The DA refused to prosecute because he was a punk thug out stealing and running from cops instead of being home with his children.  Pure and simple.  The city paid off his family to prevent more damage.  Blacks refuse to accept his actions, made an innocent victim out of him and decided to loot because they refuse to accept the truth.  Mom cried that they assassinated her baby in grandma's yard.  He was a violent thug and died there because that's where he chose to run and try to hide.  Sorry... no sympathy.  Stephon Clark is EXACTLY why I'm far less interested in sympathizing with the black "plight".  When I see a recent case of an innocent black man killed, it'll be the first.  Charles Kinsey was a black man unfairly shot by police.  That's a no brainer.  The rest of these?  Alton Sterling, Eric Garner, John Crawford, Tamir Rice, Laquan McDonald, etc are pure bullshit.


----------



## espola (Jun 2, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> There were 3 reports all showing a different number of hits.  His family hired their own autopsy so you can throw that one out.  He was hit in the back because he spun around.  The autopsy that had no vested interest showed Clark was at fault.  He was making a call to his grandmother telling her to open the fucking door so he could hide.  This was after trying to break into a neighbor's house to hide.  And if I remember, at least one of the cops shooting is black.
> 
> The DA refused to prosecute because he was a punk thug out stealing and running from cops instead of being home with his children.  Pure and simple.  The city paid off his family to prevent more damage.  Blacks refuse to accept his actions, made an innocent victim out of him and decided to loot because they refuse to accept the truth.  Mom cried that they assassinated her baby in grandma's yard.  He was a violent thug and died there because that's where he chose to run and try to hide.  Sorry... no sympathy.  Stephon Clark is EXACTLY why I'm far less interested in sympathizing with the black "plight".  When I see a recent case of an innocent black man killed, it'll be the first.  Charles Kinsey was a black man unfairly shot by police.  That's a no brainer.  The rest of these?  Alton Sterling, Eric Garner, John Crawford, Tamir Rice, Laquan McDonald, etc are pure bullshit.


Tamir Rice?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 2, 2020)

espola said:


> There are only two officers named in the police reports and subsequent lawsuit.  Twenty rounds suggests emptying two Sacramento police weapons.
> 
> There were two autopsies, one found that he was hit by 7 rounds, the other by 8.  The two autopsies agreed that 6 of the rounds were in the back, any one of which was likely fatal.  Emotional reports claimed that the cops stood over him and emptied their weapons, but if that is so there wouldn't have been so many misses.  The cops originally claimed he was holding a gun, then changed it to a crowbar  - it was a cellphone, and he had been making a call when the police cornered him in his grandmother's backyard.
> 
> ...


Here's an example of the media's bullshit.  Just look up John Crawford.  Read how that case went down.  Watch the video... which you'll probably have to google.  I won't add any comments.  Just tell me what you see.  Then tell me if he was "unarmed" as the author says and the shooting wasn't justified.









						Here's A Timeline Of Unarmed Black People Killed By Police Over Past Year
					

<b>From Arizona to New York, the cases have added to national outrage over deadly force used by police.</b>




					www.buzzfeednews.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 2, 2020)

espola said:


> Tamir Rice?


Yep.  What about him?


----------



## messy (Jun 2, 2020)

Meanwhile, Tucker Carlson on Fox News last night, in the midst of (finally) criticizing the White House response: 

"'No matter what,' they'll tell you," Carlson said of a handful of advisers around the president, "'our voters aren't going anywhere. *The trailer parks are rock-solid.* What choice do they have? They've got to vote for us.'"


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 2, 2020)

messy said:


> Meanwhile, Tucker Carlson on Fox News last night, in the midst of (finally) criticizing the White House response:
> 
> "'No matter what,' they'll tell you," Carlson said of a handful of advisers around the president, "'our voters aren't going anywhere. *The trailer parks are rock-solid.* What choice do they have? They've got to vote for us.'"


Glad to see you watch something other than the Communist News Network, Methy.


----------



## espola (Jun 2, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Yep.  What about him?


Cleveland Deputy Chief Tomba stated that Rice did not threaten the officer verbally or physically.






						Cleveland police officer shoots 12-year-old boy carrying BB gun
					

A rookie Cleveland police officer shot a 12-year-old boy carrying a BB gun outside a city recreation center late Saturday afternoon.




					www.cleveland.com


----------



## messy (Jun 2, 2020)

messy said:


> Meanwhile, Tucker Carlson on Fox News last night, in the midst of (finally) criticizing the White House response:
> 
> "'No matter what,' they'll tell you," Carlson said of a handful of advisers around the president, "'our voters aren't going anywhere. *The trailer parks are rock-solid.* What choice do they have? They've got to vote for us.'"


Can you imagine what people like Betsy DeVos and DT, Jr. say about his “base?” They wouldn’t be caught dead with any of them. “The trailer parks...”


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 2, 2020)

espola said:


> Cleveland Deputy Chief Tomba stated that Rice did not threaten the officer verbally or physically.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Right... he just picked up the realistic looking gun he modified and pointed it at the officers when they arrived.  Have you read the entire story?  Have you seen the video?  Do you know he was waving the gun in faces of mothers and children at the park?  Do you know he was laughing in their faces while they screamed, cried and called 911?  Do you know he was the size of a grown man?  Watch the video and tell me what you'd do if you rolled up in a police car and the kid stands up, walks towards you and pulls the gun from his waistband.  Remember... you have about 2 seconds to decide if you're willing to die.









						Video shows Cleveland officers shooting boy holding toy gun
					

Newly released video shows the moment police officers shot and killed a Cleveland 12-year-old. Police say Tamir Rice was waving a toy gun at people near a playground. Rookie officer Timothy Loehmann and six-year veteran Frank Garmback responded to the scene. Dean Reynolds shows how the video...



					www.cbsnews.com


----------



## espola (Jun 2, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Right... he just picked up the realistic looking gun he modified and pointed it at the officers when they arrived.  Have you read the entire story?  Have you seen the video?  Do you know he was waving the gun in faces of mothers and children at the park?  Do you know he was laughing in their faces while they screamed, cried and called 911?  Do you know he was the size of a grown man?  Watch the video and tell me what you'd do if you rolled up in a police car and the kid stands up, walks towards you and pulls the gun from his waistband.  Remember... you have about 2 seconds to decide if you're willing to die.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Cleveland Police fired the cop for lying on his application, not mentioning that he had been kicked out of another city's force.  The City settled for $6 million.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 2, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Right... he just picked up the realistic looking gun he modified and pointed it at the officers when they arrived.  Have you read the entire story?  Have you seen the video?  Do you know he was waving the gun in faces of mothers and children at the park?  Do you know he was laughing in their faces while they screamed, cried and called 911?  Do you know he was the size of a grown man?  Watch the video and tell me what you'd do if you rolled up in a police car and the kid stands up, walks towards you and pulls the gun from his waistband.  Remember... you have about 2 seconds to decide if you're willing to die.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My brother and I were instructed as children to "never ever ever" point a toy gun at an adult....
This is exactly why. 
Cops have to make split second decisions when it comes to guns...
Hindsight on the other hand...


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 2, 2020)

espola said:


> The Cleveland Police fired the cop for lying on his application, not mentioning that he had been kicked out of another city's force.  The City settled for $6 million.


Yeah... it's cheaper than watching them loot.  Did YOU watch the entire video?  Did YOU read the entire story?  I don't give a shit what the city did.  These people have learned it's better to tell black people they're victims, write them a check and it'll cost a fraction.  Thus enabling the unacceptable behavior.  I challenge you to read the story, watch the entire video, and tell me that kid was a victim of police brutality.  He was a victim of bad parenting, since both parents were ex cons, and the thug culture you know who perpetuates.  Watch the entire video.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 2, 2020)

Another shining example of how the libtard media lies.  Look at the title of this article.  Medical examiner AND autopsy?  They're one in the same, you fucking liars.  The truth is that the family hired their own investigator who decided George Loyd died of asphyxiation.  Completely different than the unbiased autopsy with nothing to gain.  Having meth and fentanyl in his system didn't factor, either, right libtards?  What a fucking disgrace you are.









						Medical examiner and family-commissioned autopsy agree: George Floyd's death was a homicide
					

George Floyd died May 25 after a Minneapolis police officer knelt on his neck for several minutes while he was handcuffed on the ground.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 2, 2020)

“Mitch didn’t have money when he went to Washington 35 years ago. Today, he’s one of the richest guys up there … After 35 years, Kentuckians are still waiting for the kinds of opportunities Mitch worked so hard to give himself. With another six years of Mitch McConnell, from the hollow to the horse farm, we’ll still be waiting. And Mitch? He’ll just be richer.”

His wife inherited some yes, but has also been on several different corporate boards since their marriage. Hmmmm


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 2, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> “Mitch didn’t have money when he went to Washington 35 years ago. Today, he’s one of the richest guys up there … After 35 years, Kentuckians are still waiting for the kinds of opportunities Mitch worked so hard to give himself. With another six years of Mitch McConnell, from the hollow to the horse farm, we’ll still be waiting. And Mitch? He’ll just be richer.”
> 
> His wife inherited some yes, but has also been on several different corporate boards since their marriage. Hmmmm


You shit the bed again.  Go back to researching innocent black people killed by white cops.









						Did U.S. Sen. Mitch McConnell Increase His Net Worth by 'Nearly $2.4 Million Every Year for a Decade'?
					

A meme based on a 2014 campaign ad has continued to make the online rounds years later.




					www.snopes.com


----------



## messy (Jun 2, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> “Mitch didn’t have money when he went to Washington 35 years ago. Today, he’s one of the richest guys up there … After 35 years, Kentuckians are still waiting for the kinds of opportunities Mitch worked so hard to give himself. With another six years of Mitch McConnell, from the hollow to the horse farm, we’ll still be waiting. And Mitch? He’ll just be richer.”
> 
> His wife inherited some yes, but has also been on several different corporate boards since their marriage. Hmmmm


Chao's father has donated millions of dollars to Mitch McConnell's re-election campaigns.[86]Chao's extended family has given more than a million dollars to McConnell's campaigns.[


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 2, 2020)

messy said:


> Chao's father has donated millions of dollars to Mitch McConnell's re-election campaigns.[86]Chao's extended family has given more than a million dollars to McConnell's campaigns.[


Too bad you weren't consulted first.  We could have saved yet ANOTHER pair of sheets.


----------



## messy (Jun 2, 2020)

messy said:


> Chao's father has donated millions of dollars to Mitch McConnell's re-election campaigns.[86]Chao's extended family has given more than a million dollars to McConnell's campaigns.[


Anybody not remember this?
More Trump and China...



			Redirect Notice


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 2, 2020)

espola said:


> There were two names in the article I posted in response to you yesterday - Stephon Clark of Sacramento (shot six times in the back while holding a cellphone in the back yard of his grandmother's house) and Breonna Taylor of Louisville KY (shot in her apartment when her boyfriend, exercising his 2A rights, shot once at people who were breaking the door of her apartment down).


What did you think would happen?


----------



## messy (Jun 2, 2020)

“It was painful to watch peaceful protestors be subjected to tear gas in order for the President to go across the street to a church I believe he’s attended only once,” Sen. Susan Collins (R-Maine) added in a statement.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 2, 2020)

messy said:


> “It was painful to watch peaceful protestors be subjected to tear gas in order for the President to go across the street to a church I believe he’s attended only once,” Sen. Susan Collins (R-Maine) added in a statement.


Too bad they weren't smart enough to move peacefully.  Some are too stupid to treat with kindness... like that criminal George Loyd.


----------



## Poconos (Jun 2, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Don't worry, Spicoli.  Yahoo just ran a story that Biden's supporters are donating money to help bail out the rioters and looters.  Democrats don't care that criminals roam the streets... as long as they vote for Biden.  That's who liberals are these days.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 2, 2020)

messy said:


> “It was painful to watch peaceful protestors be subjected to tear gas in order for the President to go across the street to a church I believe he’s attended only once,” Sen. Susan Collins (R-Maine) added in a statement.


Fake News.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 2, 2020)

Well HERE'S the piece of shit!  Must be tired from a hidden weekend at Aunt Nancy's vineyard.  As usual... putting blame on everyone but the problem.









						'Black people are not responsible for what's happening in this country,' Newsom says
					

Genesis Church Pastor Tecoy Porter spoke of the double pandemic occurring in the country right now: Coronavirus and the virus of racism.




					www.ktvu.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 2, 2020)

Don't worry, Libtard, I wouldn't care, either.









						Senior Democrat caught on hot mic at protest saying 'if I didn't have a primary I wouldn't care'
					

US congressman Eliot Engel of New York has been criticised following a hot mic gaffe at a press conference discussing the George Floyd protests.Mr Engel — who asked the event organisers if he could speak during the conference — appeared to say: "If I didn't have a primary, I wouldn't care."




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 2, 2020)

messy said:


> “It was painful to watch peaceful protestors be subjected to tear gas in order for the President to go across the street to a church I believe he’s attended only once,” Sen. Susan Collins (R-Maine) added in a statement.


Not as painful as watching you liberal idiots act like complete hypocrites.









						Obama: 'No sympathy' for violence in Ferguson | CNN Politics
					

President Barack Obama said he has "no sympathy at all for destroying your own communities."




					www.cnn.com


----------



## messy (Jun 2, 2020)

I marched today. “Say his name!” “GEORGE FLOYD!” My pitbull marched with me, thereby breaking her social activism cherry.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 2, 2020)

messy said:


> I marched today. “Say his name!” “GEORGE FLOYD!” My pitbull marched with me, thereby breaking her social activism cherry.


George Floyd!!!


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 2, 2020)

messy said:


> I marched today. “Say his name!” “GEORGE FLOYD!” My pitbull marched with me, thereby breaking her social activism cherry.


"Say his name!"  Dead felon?


----------



## messy (Jun 2, 2020)

In a clip of an interview that has since been widely shared on social media, the city of Houston’s police chief criticised US President Donald Trump for his handling of the ongoing protests over the killing of George Floyd and advised him to “keep his mouth shut”.


----------



## messy (Jun 2, 2020)

messy said:


> “It was painful to watch peaceful protestors be subjected to tear gas in order for the President to go across the street to a church I believe he’s attended only once,” Sen. Susan Collins (R-Maine) added in a statement.


"There is no right to riot, no right to destroy others’ property ... but there is a fundamental — a Constitutional — right to protest, and I’m against clearing out a peaceful protest for a photo op that treats the Word of God as a political prop,'' said Nebraska Sen. Ben Sasse. 

South Carolina Sen. Tim Scott, the only black Republican in the Senate, said Trump’s visit to the church was unhelpful and not something Scott would have done


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 2, 2020)

messy said:


> I marched today. “Say his name!” “GEORGE FLOYD!” My pitbull marched with me, thereby breaking her social activism cherry.


1.  Spent 5 years in prison for a violent home invasion and armed robbery in 2007. He beat and robbed a pregnant black woman.
2.  Theft with a firearm.
3.  Trying to use counterfeit currency.
4.  Driving while under the influence of meth and Fentanyl.
5.  Resisting arrest.
6.  Served 10 months for cocaine possession in December 2005.
7.  Arrested for drug possession in October 2002.
8.  Served 30 days for criminal trespass in 2002.
9.  Served time in jail for theft in 1998.

... yeah, he's definitely a hero to the black community.  Glad you were able to march in support of his character content.


----------



## messy (Jun 2, 2020)

“Say his name!”

“GEORGE FLOYD!”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 2, 2020)

messy said:


> “Say his name!”
> 
> “GEORGE FLOYD!”


David Dorn


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 2, 2020)

Trump Honors Retired St. Louis Police Captain David Dorn After He Was ‘Killed By Despicable Looters’ Outside Store | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com


----------



## messy (Jun 2, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Trump Honors Retired St. Louis Police Captain David Dorn After He Was ‘Killed By Despicable Looters’ Outside Store | The Daily Wire
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The left-wing Ethical Society of Police (ESOP) responded by saying in a statement: “One of the people murdered last night was a retired St. Louis City Captain. He was murdered by looters at a pawnshop. He was the type of brother that would’ve given his life to save them if he had to. Violence is not the answer, whether it’s a citizen or officer.”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 2, 2020)

Gotta love it.








						Thousands of Protesters March on the Home of NYC Mayor de Blasio, Demand He Resign For How He's Handled the City
					

Chickens come home to roost...




					www.redstate.com


----------



## messy (Jun 2, 2020)

“This is an awful man, waving a book he hasn’t read, in front of a church he doesn’t attend, invoking laws he doesn’t understand, against fellow Americans he sees as enemies, wielding a military he dodged serving, to protect power he gained via accepting foreign interference, exploiting fear and anger he loves to stoke, after failing to address a pandemic he was warned about, and building it all on a bed of constant lies and childish inanity.”

— Robert Hendrickson, Rector at St. Philip’s Episcopal Church in Tucson, Arizona.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 2, 2020)

messy said:


> “This is an awful man, waving a book he hasn’t read, in front of a church he doesn’t attend, invoking laws he doesn’t understand, against fellow Americans he sees as enemies, wielding a military he dodged serving, to protect power he gained via accepting foreign interference, exploiting fear and anger he loves to stoke, after failing to address a pandemic he was warned about, and building it all on a bed of constant lies and childish inanity.”
> 
> — Robert Hendrickson, Rector at St. Philip’s Episcopal Church in Tucson, Arizona.


Says the protector of Catholic priests?
Too funny, no bottom for you lefties.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 2, 2020)

Narrative Disintegrated: New York Times and the Southern Poverty Law Center Shoot Down Claims of Riots Caused by White Supremacists
					

When these sources cannot find a reason to toss blame then it really is a lack of proof.




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 2, 2020)

Beast Mode: Trump Just Destroys Mayor de Blasio and Gov. Cuomo After Night of 'Purge'-Like Violence in NY
					

Boom lowered.




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 2, 2020)

In St. Louis, Chaos Takes Over, 4 Officers Shot (Updated)
					






					www.redstate.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 2, 2020)

Cuomo slams de Blasio's handling of riots, claims he has power to ‘displace’ mayor but not ‘at that point’
					

New York Gov. Andrew Cuomo on Tuesday slammed New York City Mayor Bill de Blasio's handling of riots in his city, calling it a "disgrace" and saying he has the power to "displace" the mayor -- although doesn't want to at this point.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## messy (Jun 2, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Says the protector of Catholic priests?
> Too funny, no bottom for you lefties.


Wrong again, Joey. Episcopalian.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 2, 2020)

Mavericks Owner Mark Cuban to White People: 'We Are the Ones That Need to Change'
					

Dallas Mavericks Owner Mark Cuban has a message for white people when it comes to race relations in America.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 2, 2020)

Mavericks Owner Mark Cuban to White People: 'We Are the Ones That Need to Change'
					

Dallas Mavericks Owner Mark Cuban has a message for white people when it comes to race relations in America.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 2, 2020)

messy said:


> Wrong again, Joey. Episcopalian.


Do they allow lesbians?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 2, 2020)

messy said:


> “This is an awful man, waving a book he hasn’t read, in front of a church he doesn’t attend, invoking laws he doesn’t understand, against fellow Americans he sees as enemies, wielding a military he dodged serving, to protect power he gained via accepting foreign interference, exploiting fear and anger he loves to stoke, after failing to address a pandemic he was warned about, and building it all on a bed of constant lies and childish inanity.”
> 
> — Robert Hendrickson, Rector at St. Philip’s Episcopal Church in Tucson, Arizona.


Oh lookie... he's a BLM puppet.  You think he knows Black Lives Matter only cares about black lives lost to white cops?









						Protestors Attacked Outside of St. John's Church in Washington, DC
					

From Gini Gerbasi, Rector of St. John’s EC in Georgetown - Friends, I am ok, but I am, frankly shaken.  I was at St. John's, Lafayette Square most of the afternoon [on June 1, 2020], with fellow clergy and laypeople -- and clergy from some other denominations too. We were passing out water and sn



					theurbannews.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 2, 2020)

messy said:


> Wrong again, Joey. Episcopalian.


Hey, Methy (pun intended), look who else finna love him some fentanyl?  Are we going to have a looting party for him, too?  You need help finding someone white to blame?









						Twilight Actor Gregory Tyree Boyce and His Girlfriend Died from Effects of Cocaine, Fentanyl
					

A coroner's report confirmed the deaths of actor Gregory Tyree Boyce and his girlfriend Natalie Adepoju were drug related and accidental




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 2, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Mavericks Owner Mark Cuban to White People: 'We Are the Ones That Need to Change'
> 
> 
> Dallas Mavericks Owner Mark Cuban has a message for white people when it comes to race relations in America.
> ...


I agree, Joe.  If white people would just overlook these black, career criminal's behavior, they wouldn't have to die resisting arrest while under the influence of multiple drugs.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 3, 2020)

messy said:


> I marched today. “Say his name!” “GEORGE FLOYD!” My pitbull marched with me, thereby breaking her social activism cherry.


Pits are the sweetest dogs, when trained properly and given love.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 3, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Pits are the sweetest dogs, when trained properly and given love.


Sorta like children...


----------



## messy (Jun 3, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Sorta like children...


True, but very, very strong children!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## messy (Jun 3, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 7388


I don’t think the real Pope would be into it.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 3, 2020)

messy said:


> I don’t think the real Pope would be into it.


That is a statue of the real Pope, and he wouldn't mind at all.


----------



## messy (Jun 3, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> That is a statue of the real Pope, and he wouldn't mind at all.


It’s a statue. Would never be the real thing. 
If you ever informed yourself, you would see the various comments this Pope has made. But you don’t so never mind.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 3, 2020)

messy said:


> It’s a statue. Would never be the real thing.
> If you ever informed yourself, you would see the various comments this Pope has made. But you don’t so never mind.


Thats a statue of Pope John Paul Il.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 3, 2020)

messy said:


> It’s a statue. Would never be the real thing.
> If you ever informed yourself, you would see the various comments this Pope has made. But you don’t so never mind.


So you think Pap Smear Joe has the Pope's vote for his senate run?


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 3, 2020)

Watching Rod answer some questions this morning.  He keeps calling Barr, "General Barr."  I think that is on purpose.


----------



## messy (Jun 3, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Thats a statue of Pope John Paul Il.


Even better!


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 3, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Watching Rod answer some questions this morning.  He keeps calling Barr, "General Barr."  I think that is on purpose.


The long pause after Graham asked him if Andy McCabe ever lied to him.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 3, 2020)

messy said:


> Even better!


Have you seen this one already, Methy?


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 3, 2020)

The left side keeps saying the FBI made "mistakes."  I do think emails can be misread and he played that well.  Hard to tell but I really did not like his smirks and keep saying, "general Barr."  Is that on purpose or to go quick?  Words play on peoples emotions!!!


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 3, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> The left side keeps saying the FBI made "mistakes."  I do think emails can be misread and he played that well.  Hard to tell but I really did not like his smirks and keep saying, "general Barr."  Is that on purpose or to go quick?  Words play on peoples emotions!!!


Its a diversion. They got him to admit the warrant application should not have been approved.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 3, 2020)

I guess just fox is playing live Q & A with Rod.  I watched 7 days straight 24/7 protesting & riots and looting and murder (I 100% support peaceful protest) and before the virus & the riots I was looking forward to hearing from Rod.  TY Fox for letting me take a break from all the other news. Viewers from CNN won;t see this and that's alright.  Watch the news cast tonight and see what they highlight.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 3, 2020)

Dick D is trying to make me feel guilty for wanting to hear from Rod today.  He wants baseball back just like me.  I can;t believe what I'm hearing today.  Hey Dick, I just want my life back.  I want to work.  My dd would like to go back to school and be able to play soccer and my son would like to go back to college.  My wife and I want to go to the beach and relax and keep working hard and try and love others.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 3, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Dick D is trying to make me feel guilty for wanting to hear from Rod today.  He wants baseball back just like me.  I can;t believe what I'm hearing today.  Hey Dick, I just want my life back.  I want to work.  My dd would like to go back to school and be able to play soccer and my son would like to go back to college.  My wife and I want to go to the beach and relax and keep working hard and try and love others.


4-D Chess, amigo.


----------



## espola (Jun 3, 2020)

I see Iowa Republicans have had enough of Steve King.


----------



## messy (Jun 3, 2020)

Another victory for the US with today’s Sec of Defense statement.
Every chance they get, the military reminds us that they’re on America’s side and not Trump’s. It’s pretty darn reassuring.


----------



## nononono (Jun 3, 2020)

espola said:


> It's really weak to change someone else's wording when you are quoting them.  It's grounds for suspension in the more strictly moderated forums where I participate.



*THAT'S A REALLY " WEAK " RESPONSE FROM A KNOWN LIAR WHO ADMITTED TO HIS 
THIEVERY ON AN OPEN FORUM AND......BACKED IT UP WITH UPLOADED PHOTOS OF
THE STOLEN PROPERTY.......*
*
DON'T SCOLD OTHER ABOUT MORALS AND CHARACTER WHEN YOU ARE THE SCUM
OF THE EARTH.....INDIVIDUALS LIKE YOU ARE THE WORST. YOU HIDE BEHIND A FALSE
PERSONA OF MANUFACTURED " HONESTY "....
*
*FILTHY LYING DEMOCRAT CRIMINAL SCUM YOU ARE....!!*


----------



## nononono (Jun 3, 2020)

messy said:


> Another victory for the US with today’s Sec of Defense statement.
> Every chance they get, the military reminds us that they’re on America’s side and not Trump’s. It’s pretty darn reassuring.


*Steve King was a piece of SHIT just like you....and down the toilet he goes.....just like you will.*


----------



## nononono (Jun 3, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Dick D is trying to make me feel guilty for wanting to hear from Rod today.  He wants baseball back just like me.  I can;t believe what I'm hearing today.  Hey Dick, I just want my life back.  I want to work.  My dd would like to go back to school and be able to play soccer and my son would like to go back to college.  My wife and I want to go to the beach and relax and keep working hard and try and love others.


*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS

THE SOLUTION IS ELIMINATION.....!*


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 3, 2020)

nononono said:


> *DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS
> 
> THE SOLUTION IS ELIMINATION.....!*


Actually, you're way way off.  I have many friends who are Democrats that voted for t.  Criminals are criminals dude.  Put criminals behind bars. Elimination of criminals whether their dems or repubs makes zero sense but what do I know.  Carry on warrior for the right. God I hope I'm not forced to pick a side.


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 3, 2020)

nononono said:


> *DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS
> 
> THE SOLUTION IS ELIMINATION.....!*


What’s your scheme this time? Asking for a friend in law enforcement.


----------



## nononono (Jun 3, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> What’s your scheme this time? Asking for a friend in law enforcement.


*Hey Bob......Pound Sand/Eat Shit and go back to handing water out to your fellow *
*ANTIFA THUGS who are attempting to destroy the FREEDOMS OF AMERICAN.....
As you ain't got the balls to be a " Real " Thug...just a keyboard coward...

I am AMERICA.....Pussy...!*


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 3, 2020)

Damn... this one is a real Debbie Downer for the libtards today, huh?









						Rosenstein says he wouldn't approve Russia warrant now
					

Former Deputy Attorney General Rod Rosenstein told lawmakers Wednesday that he would not have approved an FBI surveillance application for a former Trump campaign aide during the Russia investigation had he known at the time about the problems that have since been revealed.  Rosenstein's...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 3, 2020)

messy said:


> Another victory for the US with today’s Sec of Defense statement.
> Every chance they get, the military reminds us that they’re on America’s side and not Trump’s. It’s pretty darn reassuring.


What victory?

By the way, how'd your Rosenstein victory party go?  Break it up a little early, I suppose, eh?


----------



## espola (Jun 3, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Pits are the sweetest dogs, when trained properly and given love.


----------



## messy (Jun 3, 2020)

Did everyone hear Trump explain his bunker hiding out the other night?
Now he says “it was a very short visit...mainly for inspection purposes.”


----------



## espola (Jun 3, 2020)

messy said:


> Did everyone hear Trump explain his bunker hiding out the other night?
> Now he says “it was a very short visit...mainly for inspection purposes.”


He wanted to see if he could still tweet in the SCIF.


----------



## espola (Jun 3, 2020)

Mattis seems to more in line with Espy, and not t.









						James Mattis Denounces President Trump, Describes Him as a Threat to the Constitution
					

In an extraordinary condemnation, the former defense secretary backs protesters and says the president is trying to turn Americans against one another.




					www.theatlantic.com


----------



## Imtired (Jun 3, 2020)

messy said:


> Did everyone hear Trump explain his bunker hiding out the other night?
> Now he says “it was a very short visit...mainly for inspection purposes.”


OMG, hilarious!  Why did he even bring it up?   The man is so terrified of how he is viewed by others.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 3, 2020)

messy said:


> Did everyone hear Trump explain his bunker hiding out the other night?
> Now he says “it was a very short visit...mainly for inspection purposes.”


You know the Secret Service has full authority on that, right?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 3, 2020)

Imtired said:


> OMG, hilarious!  Why did he even bring it up?   The man is so terrified of how he is viewed by others.


You sound a little methy.
Are you ok?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 3, 2020)

Imtired said:


> OMG, hilarious!  Why did he even bring it up?   The man is so terrified of how he is viewed by others.


Shallow is how they roll.


----------



## nononono (Jun 3, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Shallow is how they roll.


*DEMOCRATS/TERRORISTS are quite shallow.....and many of those TERRORISTS *
*roll on " Skateboards " - use " Skateboards " to destroy property and inflict GREAT 
harm of Human Beings......You DEMOCRATS are quite shallow and roll in shit.*


----------



## espola (Jun 3, 2020)

Joint Chiefs of Staff remember their oaths.



			https://scontent-lax3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/101857421_2981318388611026_3815797173677719552_n.jpg?_nc_cat=105&_nc_sid=110474&_nc_oc=AQkRw-Q0rSqgaEIsZ-RFk-_paA6mwAKn3JFPilkGzYPa93-epMqFSq4qPIn3Mr0JdOkLPDTG2jCW59j4mvz7nFfg&_nc_ht=scontent-lax3-1.xx&oh=cb01e179eba21c40f489af47b5e3bb5c&oe=5EFDC4BD


----------



## nononono (Jun 3, 2020)

espola said:


> Joint Chiefs of Staff remember their oaths.
> 
> https://scontent-lax3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/101857421_2981318388611026_3815797173677719552_n.jpg?_nc_cat=105&_nc_sid=110474&_nc_oc=AQkRw-Q0rSqgaEIsZ-RFk-_paA6mwAKn3JFPilkGzYPa.......93-epMqFSq4qPIn3Mr0JdOkLPDTG2jCW59j4mvz7nFfg&_nc_ht=scontent-lax3-1.xx&oh=cb01e179eba21c40f489af47b5e3bb5c&oe=5EFDC4BD



*You hid a lot when you served didn't you....*


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 3, 2020)

espola said:


> Joint Chiefs of Staff remember their oaths.
> 
> 
> 
> https://scontent-lax3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/101857421_2981318388611026_3815797173677719552_n.jpg?_nc_cat=105&_nc_sid=110474&_nc_oc=AQkRw-Q0rSqgaEIsZ-RFk-_paA6mwAKn3JFPilkGzYPa93-epMqFSq4qPIn3Mr0JdOkLPDTG2jCW59j4mvz7nFfg&_nc_ht=scontent-lax3-1.xx&oh=cb01e179eba21c40f489af47b5e3bb5c&oe=5EFDC4BD


Whoever nominated this commie as oughta be fired.


----------



## messy (Jun 3, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> Whoever nominated this commie as oughta be fired.


LOL.
The unAmericans on here (they know who they are, initials R and O and Lion, etc.) will have a hard time with this.
The military is American!


----------



## messy (Jun 3, 2020)

nononono said:


> *You hid a lot when you served didn't you....*


Not a fan of the military, are you? I am.
I am guessing you prefer the Russian military.


----------



## espola (Jun 3, 2020)

messy said:


> Not a fan of the military, are you? I am.
> I am guessing you prefer the Russian military.


When I got out of the Navy, I was happy to be gone.  Over time I  have gotten more sentimental about it.  I had an appointment at the VA office to see about getting all the medals I missed due to transfers and discharge before the paperwork caught up with me, and then we went into isolation.


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 3, 2020)

Another Republican caught in a cat house heads to divorce.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 4, 2020)

messy said:


> LOL.
> The unAmericans on here (they know who they are, initials R and O and Lion, etc.) will have a hard time with this.
> The military is American!


I have no problem with the general.
Don't ever speak for me or question my patriotism you ignorant piece of shit.
Now fuck off.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 4, 2020)

espola said:


> When I got out of the Navy, I was happy to be gone.  Over time I  have gotten more sentimental about it.  I had an appointment at the VA office to see about getting all the medals I missed due to transfers and discharge before the paperwork caught up with me, and then we went into isolation.


Please share the medals and how they were earned.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## espola (Jun 4, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Please share the medals and how they were earned.
> Thanks in advance.


When I got put after just short of 8 years (I absorbed almost 3 months when I re-enlisted) I had 2 ribbons on my dress blues - the National Defense Service Medal (everybody got that on completing the first day of Boot Camp) and a Good Conduct Medal (4 years without trouble, under current rules, that is now 3 years).  Because I was aboard the USS Enterprise when Saigon fell at the end of April 1974 (we had actually been scheduled to leave for the States a couple of weeks earlier, but we were called back for one more South China Sea tour) and participated in the evacuation process known as Frequent Wind for which all participants were awarded a Navy Unit Commendation, either a Vietnam Service Medal or an Armed Forces Expeditionary Medal at the recipient's choice, and a Humanitarian Service Medal.  I transferred out of the F-14 squadron VF1 less than a year after we returned to NAS Miramar and soon after (Nov 1976) discharged at the end of my enlistment (I volunteered to stay in the Reserves for another two years)  before all the bureaucratic paperwork was completed, so the medals never caught up to me.  On top of that, since the NDSM active period had ended in 1973 with the Paris cease-fire agreement, the Navy created the Sea Service Deployment Ribbon (90 days at sea) in 1980 and backdated the eligibility date to 1973.  There is another semi-official medal in the works - the Cold War Victory Medal (any service between 1946 and 1989) which has been designed and has been stuck in Congressional Committees for years.  It's official enough that the National Guard in 2 states (Alaska and Louisiana) have awarded them so they are available for purchase.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 4, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Please share the medals and how they were earned.
> Thanks in advance.


You asked for it . . . 


espola said:


> When I got put after just short of 8 years (I absorbed almost 3 months when I re-enlisted) I had 2 ribbons on my dress blues - the National Defense Service Medal (everybody got that on completing the first day of Boot Camp) and a Good Conduct Medal (4 years without trouble, under current rules, that is now 3 years).  Because I was aboard the USS Enterprise when Saigon fell at the end of April 1974 (we had actually been scheduled to leave for the States a couple of weeks earlier, but we were called back for one more South China Sea tour) and participated in the evacuation process known as Frequent Wind for which all participants were awarded a Navy Unit Commendation, either a Vietnam Service Medal or an Armed Forces Expeditionary Medal at the recipient's choice, and a Humanitarian Service Medal.  I transferred out of the F-14 squadron VF1 less than a year after we returned to NAS Miramar and soon after (Nov 1976) discharged at the end of my enlistment (I volunteered to stay in the Reserves for another two years)  before all the bureaucratic paperwork was completed, so the medals never caught up to me.  On top of that, since the NDSM active period had ended in 1973 with the Paris cease-fire agreement, the Navy created the Sea Service Deployment Ribbon (90 days at sea) in 1980 and backdated the eligibility date to 1973.  There is another semi-official medal in the works - the Cold War Victory Medal (any service between 1946 and 1989) which has been designed and has been stuck in Congressional Committees for years.  It's official enough that the National Guard in 2 states (Alaska and Louisiana) have awarded them so they are available for purchase.


. . . what did you think you were gonna get?


----------



## nononono (Jun 4, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> Whoever nominated this commie as oughta be fired.



*" Whoever nominated this commie..*
*
as oughta be fired "

WTF are you trying to articulate.....I told you last night
to go out to that " Little " shed where you hide your " Private "*
*things and find you pointy pliers and push that hook thru....
Go on....git.......!*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 4, 2020)

espola said:


> When I got put after just short of 8 years (I absorbed almost 3 months when I re-enlisted) I had 2 ribbons on my dress blues - the National Defense Service Medal (everybody got that on completing the first day of Boot Camp) and a Good Conduct Medal (4 years without trouble, under current rules, that is now 3 years).  Because I was aboard the USS Enterprise when Saigon fell at the end of April 1974 (we had actually been scheduled to leave for the States a couple of weeks earlier, but we were called back for one more South China Sea tour) and participated in the evacuation process known as Frequent Wind for which all participants were awarded a Navy Unit Commendation, either a Vietnam Service Medal or an Armed Forces Expeditionary Medal at the recipient's choice, and a Humanitarian Service Medal.  I transferred out of the F-14 squadron VF1 less than a year after we returned to NAS Miramar and soon after (Nov 1976) discharged at the end of my enlistment (I volunteered to stay in the Reserves for another two years)  before all the bureaucratic paperwork was completed, so the medals never caught up to me.  On top of that, since the NDSM active period had ended in 1973 with the Paris cease-fire agreement, the Navy created the Sea Service Deployment Ribbon (90 days at sea) in 1980 and backdated the eligibility date to 1973.  There is another semi-official medal in the works - the Cold War Victory Medal (any service between 1946 and 1989) which has been designed and has been stuck in Congressional Committees for years.  It's official enough that the National Guard in 2 states (Alaska and Louisiana) have awarded them so they are available for purchase.


Don’t ask don’t tell?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 4, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Don’t ask don’t tell?


Not another spola autobiography, dear God, does anyone actually read those things?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 4, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> Another Republican caught in a cat house heads to divorce. View attachment 7419


Is he really?
I cant listen to that guy.
Gawd he's horrible.


I listen to Rush, then flip to the LA talk team at KFI after that.
Either that, or i listen to Dwight Yoakum's Bakersfield channel.
Once in awhile I listen to the espola Naval Medals Channel if i feel like taking a nap.


----------



## nononono (Jun 4, 2020)

*Spola autobiography :





*


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 4, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Is he really?
> I cant listen to that guy.
> Gawd he's horrible.
> 
> ...


The lesson I want you to learn is: It doesn’t matter what you look like. You can be tall or short or fat or thin, or ugly or handsome, like your father, or you can be black or yellow or white. It doesn’t matter. But what does matter is the size of your heart and the strength of your character.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 4, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> The lesson I want you to learn is: It doesn’t matter what you look like. You can be tall or short or fat or thin, or ugly or handsome, like your father, or you can be black or yellow or white. It doesn’t matter. But what does matter is the size of your heart and the strength of your character.


Get a new routine bro.
I love Herman Munster but the routine, its played out.
Honest to God.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## Nonononono (Jun 4, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Get a new routine bro.
> I love Herman Munster but the routine, its played out.
> Honest to God.


You have to convince the village idiot not to bite on my lures so easily.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 4, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> You have to convince the village idiot not to bite on my lures so easily.


Sounds like a personal issue.


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 4, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Sounds like a personal issue.


Too late.  See trump mocking thread.


----------



## messy (Jun 4, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> View attachment 7432


Feeling powerless, are you?


----------



## messy (Jun 5, 2020)

Former Vice President Joe Biden leads President Donald Trump in head-to-head matchups in the crucial battleground states of Michigan and Pennsylvania, according to new Fox polls released Wednesday.


----------



## messy (Jun 5, 2020)

messy said:


> Former Vice President Joe Biden leads President Donald Trump in head-to-head matchups in the crucial battleground states of Michigan and Pennsylvania, according to new Fox polls released Wednesday.


AZ, FA and VA all very close. Trump’s path definitely not secure at all. 
He has the rich people though...all his policies work for them. And they have the most influence.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 5, 2020)

messy said:


> AZ, FA and VA all very close. Trump’s path definitely not secure at all.
> He has the rich people though...all his policies work for them. And they have the most influence.


Both sides have rich people Messy and both have influence.  Be fair and not so one sided


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 5, 2020)

My goodness!


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 5, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> Another Republican caught in a cat house heads to divorce. View attachment 7419


A 20-year old public photo is all you could muster?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 5, 2020)

messy said:


> Former Vice President Joe Biden leads President Donald Trump in head-to-head matchups in the crucial battleground states of Michigan and Pennsylvania, according to new Fox polls released Wednesday.


Very impressive... considering he's been locked in the basement, with tape over his mouth, for 2 months.  I wonder if those polls will be anything more than toilet paper like they were in 2016.  You remember... when Cankles Rodham got her ass kicked?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 5, 2020)

Remember when FOX wouldn't show Obama public addresses?
Me neither.
The MSM is cancer.
They decide what they believe you should see.
This is why Trump goes directly to the American people through twitter.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 5, 2020)

The mainstream media have shown their true colors this week... making a hero out of a complete piece of shit named George Floyd.  Giving these hypocritical celebrities coverage for their phoniness.  Morons like LeBron James and Ashton Kutcher getting any attention at all just shows how pathetic the media has become.  None of these losers will address George Floyd's criminal history and what he was convicted of.


----------



## espola (Jun 5, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> The mainstream media have shown their true colors this week... making a hero out of a complete piece of shit named George Floyd.  Giving these hypocritical celebrities coverage for their phoniness.  Morons like LeBron James and Ashton Kutcher getting any attention at all just shows how pathetic the media has become.  None of these losers will address George Floyd's criminal history and what he was convicted of.


Here you go again, justifying lynching.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 5, 2020)

espola said:


> Here you go again, justifying lynching.


He wasn't lynched.  The independent and objective autopsy report, not paid for by the NAACP, says he died because he had health problems and was on meth and fentanyl.  But I know old George was a hero to you.  I guess holding a gun to the belly of a pregnant woman, while his buddies ransacked her home, is perfectly acceptable behavior to you.  I'm SURE he was trying to get his life together after prison.  Well, that and all the OTHER convictions he had.

The good news is that his resisting arrest probably prevented him and his buddy from killing someone innocent while they cruised around town continuing their illegal drug party.  RIP, George.  I hope your probation officer can find something to do with all that free time.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 5, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> He wasn't lynched.  The independent and objective autopsy report, not paid for by the NAACP, says he died because he had health problems and was on meth and fentanyl.  But I know old George was a hero to you.  I guess holding a gun to the belly of a pregnant woman, while his buddies ransacked her home, is perfectly acceptable behavior to you.  I'm SURE he was trying to get his life together after prison.  Well, that and all the OTHER convictions he had.
> 
> The good news is that his resisting arrest probably prevented him and his buddy from killing someone innocent while they cruised around town continuing their illegal drug party.  RIP, George.  I hope your probation officer can find something to do with all that free time.


The fact is, that this guy is being glorified and used to whip up hatred and violence.
It could have been anyone.
The media and the timing of events in the news that directly harm the USA over this election year shows a pattern.
The left have given up on subterfuge.
Everything is on the table and its right in front of our eyes.


----------



## espola (Jun 5, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> He wasn't lynched.  The independent and objective autopsy report, not paid for by the NAACP, says he died because he had health problems and was on meth and fentanyl.  But I know old George was a hero to you.  I guess holding a gun to the belly of a pregnant woman, while his buddies ransacked her home, is perfectly acceptable behavior to you.  I'm SURE he was trying to get his life together after prison.  Well, that and all the OTHER convictions he had.
> 
> The good news is that his resisting arrest probably prevented him and his buddy from killing someone innocent while they cruised around town continuing their illegal drug party.  RIP, George.  I hope your probation officer can find something to do with all that free time.


Perhaps you should look up the definition of lynching.  The classic lynching in the cowboy movies is a crowd pulling the victim, innocent because not yet proven guilty, out of jail, and killing him in public.  Floyd was handcuffed in the back of a police car before he was pulled out by cops who pressed him into the ground until he died.


----------



## messy (Jun 5, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> View attachment 7439
> 
> Remember when FOX wouldn't show Obama public addresses?
> Me neither.
> ...


We see everything. You’re too chicken to look.
We read history. You read blogs.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 5, 2020)

espola said:


> Perhaps you should look up the definition of lynching.  The classic lynching in the cowboy movies is a crowd pulling the victim, innocent because not yet proven guilty, out of jail, and killing him in public.  Floyd was handcuffed in the back of a police car before he was pulled out by cops who pressed him into the ground until he died.


Hey Espy, the cop who killed Mr Floyd was his co-worker at another job.  U r aware of that too, right?  I'm not saying they were pals, but they 100% knew each because they worked together at night clubs and other private security details.  When I see all the mug shots of these police officers from the city of Minneapolis, I have to wonder who hired these four?  Plus, the murderer ((comes in all colors btw because hate does)) was in trouble 18 times.  The DA did nothing.  I think it was hit and everyone knew about the hit like JE got whacked in prison.  That's what I see so far but I could be wrong.  God help us all and I mean that.  I want peace so bad i can taste it.  I'm going to try other ways to bring everyone to the middle because we all have been taught, "The truth lies somewhere in the middle."


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 5, 2020)

espola said:


> Perhaps you should look up the definition of lynching.  The classic lynching in the cowboy movies is a crowd pulling the victim, innocent because not yet proven guilty, out of jail, and killing him in public.  Floyd was handcuffed in the back of a police car before he was pulled out by cops who pressed him into the ground until he died.


Perhaps you should stop thinking movies are real life.  Perhaps you should remember all races were lynched 200 years ago.  Perhaps you should consider glorifying a dead black man that wasn't a career long criminal.  Then consider rioting to be stupid and self defeating. Then try giving me the names of a few innocent black people that were murdered by police for doing nothing wrong.  I'm still waiting.  Been about a week now, right?

Maybe he was pulled out because he was kicking out the cop car windows.  Maybe he was being a douche bag.  But I know that's petty shit... didn't bother you that he put a gun to the stomach of a pregnant woman.  Why would acting like an animal be a problem?  I love how you kids think it's okay for criminals to act like thugs but not police.


----------



## nononono (Jun 5, 2020)

espola said:


> Here you go again, justifying lynching.


*Hey LYING THIEF......Go cry to Cory Booker and his midnight Girlfriend Kamala Swalla Harris.....*


----------



## nononono (Jun 5, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Hey Espy, the cop who killed Mr Floyd was his co-worker at another job.  U r aware of that too, right?  I'm not saying they were pals, but they 100% knew each because they worked together at night clubs and other private security details.  When I see all the mug shots of these police officers from the city of Minneapolis, I have to wonder who hired these four?  Plus, the murderer ((comes in all colors btw because hate does)) was in trouble 18 times.  The DA did nothing.  I think it was hit and everyone knew about the hit like JE got whacked in prison.  That's what I see so far but I could be wrong.  God help us all and I mean that.  I want peace so bad i can taste it.  I'm going to try other ways to bring everyone to the middle because we all have been taught, "The truth lies somewhere in the middle."



*THE PROSECUTOR WHO DID NOT DO HER JOB WAS......*

*DEMOCRAT SEN AMY KLOBUCHAR...!!!

HAD SHE DONE HER JOB GEORGE FLOYD WOULD BE ALIVE AND
DEREK CHAUVIN WOULD BE IN JAIL.....!

SHE IS RESPONSIBLE FOR THIS WHOLE INCIDENT IF YOU JUST 
USE COMMON SENSE....IF YOU USE SIMPLE LOGIC, SHE SHOULD *

*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS

BLUE IS THE NEW POLITICAL CRIMINAL *
*HAVE BEEN RUN OUT OF TOWN....BUT DEMOCRATS DON'T USE*
*LOGIC...THEY KNEE JERK ON EMOTION...AND COVER THERE OWN !*


----------



## espola (Jun 5, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Perhaps you should stop thinking movies are real life.  Perhaps you should remember all races were lynched 200 years ago.  Perhaps you should consider glorifying a dead black man that wasn't a career long criminal.  Then consider rioting to be stupid and self defeating. Then try giving me the names of a few innocent black people that were murdered by police for doing nothing wrong.  I'm still waiting.  Been about a week now, right?
> 
> Maybe he was pulled out because he was kicking out the cop car windows.  Maybe he was being a douche bag.  But I know that's petty shit... didn't bother you that he put a gun to the stomach of a pregnant woman.  Why would acting like an animal be a problem?  I love how you kids think it's okay for criminals to act like thugs but not police.


You're spinning in circles.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 5, 2020)

espola said:


> You're spinning in circles.


Like always.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 5, 2020)

Fifth Circuit Court of Appeals blasts U.S. District Judge, blocks vote by mail
					

Audacity over legal reasoning




					hotair.com


----------



## nononono (Jun 5, 2020)

espola said:


> You're spinning in circles.


*NoNo Spola Ebola...You are the outlier at the end of the rope....Get it LIAR.*


----------



## espola (Jun 5, 2020)

espola said:


> When I got put after just short of 8 years (I absorbed almost 3 months when I re-enlisted) I had 2 ribbons on my dress blues - the National Defense Service Medal (everybody got that on completing the first day of Boot Camp) and a Good Conduct Medal (4 years without trouble, under current rules, that is now 3 years).  Because I was aboard the USS Enterprise when Saigon fell at the end of April 1974 (we had actually been scheduled to leave for the States a couple of weeks earlier, but we were called back for one more South China Sea tour) and participated in the evacuation process known as Frequent Wind for which all participants were awarded a Navy Unit Commendation, either a Vietnam Service Medal or an Armed Forces Expeditionary Medal at the recipient's choice, and a Humanitarian Service Medal.  I transferred out of the F-14 squadron VF1 less than a year after we returned to NAS Miramar and soon after (Nov 1976) discharged at the end of my enlistment (I volunteered to stay in the Reserves for another two years)  before all the bureaucratic paperwork was completed, so the medals never caught up to me.  On top of that, since the NDSM active period had ended in 1973 with the Paris cease-fire agreement, the Navy created the Sea Service Deployment Ribbon (90 days at sea) in 1980 and backdated the eligibility date to 1973.  There is another semi-official medal in the works - the Cold War Victory Medal (any service between 1946 and 1989) which has been designed and has been stuck in Congressional Committees for years.  It's official enough that the National Guard in 2 states (Alaska and Louisiana) have awarded them so they are available for purchase.


"April 1974" should be "April 1975".  Our 6-month deployment lasted from September 1974 to May 1975.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 5, 2020)

messy said:


> AZ, FA and VA all very close. Trump’s path definitely not secure at all.
> He has the rich people though...all his policies work for them. And they have the most influence.


I love it when you people make predictions.
You have been sooo good at it.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 5, 2020)

Twitter REMOVES Trump's Call For Unity video
					

Twitter decided to remover the video for an alleged copyright violation, while images of hate and division remain. Watch Trump's message of peace and cooperation and understand why Crowder is so vocal about Twitter's political intentions.




					t.co


----------



## messy (Jun 5, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Twitter REMOVES Trump's Call For Unity video
> 
> 
> Twitter decided to remover the video for an alleged copyright violation, while images of hate and division remain. Watch Trump's message of peace and cooperation and understand why Crowder is so vocal about Twitter's political intentions.
> ...


You gullible little man. Waaahhh.


----------



## nononono (Jun 5, 2020)

messy said:


> You gullible little man. Waaahhh.


*Poor Poor " Messy " have some Cheese with that little.....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 5, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Twitter REMOVES Trump's Call For Unity video
> 
> 
> Twitter decided to remover the video for an alleged copyright violation, while images of hate and division remain. Watch Trump's message of peace and cooperation and understand why Crowder is so vocal about Twitter's political intentions.
> ...


He might just shut them down by taxing the fuck out of em.


----------



## messy (Jun 5, 2020)

I’m thinking there was always a reason why Lady G flipped when Trump took office.
I’m guess DT and his Russian mob creditors were holding this over his head.

This was a fun quote I read...
Outing is a brutal tactic that should be reserved for brutes. Lady G more than qualifies.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 5, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> He might just shut them down by taxing the fuck out of em.


They have legal exemptions to shield them from lawsuits as a free speech media platform, much like publishing companies who are not responsible for the content they distribute based on the condition they are not advocates or creators of said content.
Twitter and Facebook, as well as Youtube and others are working outside the exemption.
The Trump "fact check" opened the door to remove the exemption.


----------



## nononono (Jun 5, 2020)

messy said:


> I’m thinking there was always a reason why Lady G flipped when Trump took office.
> I’m guess DT and his Russian mob creditors were holding this over his head.
> 
> This was a fun quote I read...
> Outing is a brutal tactic that should be reserved for brutes. Lady G more than qualifies.





*Lady " G " demands you " Messy " take a " Knee "......





*


----------



## espola (Jun 5, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> They have legal exemptions to shield them from lawsuits as a free speech media platform, much like publishing companies who are not responsible for the content they distribute based on the condition they are not advocates or creators of said content.
> Twitter and Facebook, as well as Youtube and others are working outside the exemption.
> The Trump "fact check" opened the door to remove the exemption.


Media companies are not responsible for the initial posting, but they are responsible for taking it down when it has been shown to violate the law or their pre-established standards of publication.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 5, 2020)

espola said:


> Media companies are not responsible for the initial posting, but they are responsible for taking it down when it has been shown to violate the law or their pre-established standards of publication.


As soon as they become an advocate for or single out an opinion for "fact checking" they are working outside the framework of the exemption.


----------



## messy (Jun 5, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> They have legal exemptions to shield them from lawsuits as a free speech media platform, much like publishing companies who are not responsible for the content they distribute based on the condition they are not advocates or creators of said content.
> Twitter and Facebook, as well as Youtube and others are working outside the exemption.
> The Trump "fact check" opened the door to remove the exemption.


Dumb Ricky spouting wrong stuff again. “Legal exemptions,” huh? Is that what they teach you in plumbing school? 
It doesn’t stop with you, does it? 
You should try to keep a tally of all the wrong shit you say, in public, every day, and let us know.
Really funny when you asked me if I’m smarter than you.
Even Joe is smarter than you.


----------



## messy (Jun 5, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> As soon as they become an advocate for or single out an opinion for "fact checking" they are working outside the framework of the exemption.


Espola states it accurately. You just confuse the issue with your convoluted elaboration. But I understand you’re trying to show how smart you are.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 5, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> They have legal exemptions to shield them from lawsuits as a free speech media platform, much like publishing companies who are not responsible for the content they distribute based on the condition they are not advocates or creators of said content.
> Twitter and Facebook, as well as Youtube and others are working outside the exemption.
> The Trump "fact check" opened the door to remove the exemption.


Smart.


----------



## espola (Jun 5, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> As soon as they become an advocate for or single out an opinion for "fact checking" they are working outside the framework of the exemption.


Is one of your clients a lawyer?


----------



## espola (Jun 5, 2020)

messy said:


> Dumb Ricky spouting wrong stuff again. “Legal exemptions,” huh? Is that what they teach you in plumbing school?
> It doesn’t stop with you, does it?
> You should try to keep a tally of all the wrong shit you say, in public, every day, and let us know.
> Really funny when you asked me if I’m smarter than you.
> Even Joe is smarter than you.


Twitter is a private company, not a government entity of any sort.  They can set their own rules for what is carried on their platform.  One facebook group I belong to has a long list of "don'ts" and the group manager is ruthless in deleting posts and kicking people out of the group.  In another soccer forum, I was given a timeout after agreeing that a referee didn't have the balls to make a critical call in a WC game, and then after one of the moderators warned against personal attacks I repeated "He didn't have the balls."


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 6, 2020)

We need this cunt on the ballot.


Kamala Harris Rages at Trump: ‘Keep George Floyd’s Name Out of Your Mouth’
Sen. Kamala HarrisAP Photo/Robert F. Bukaty
HANNAH BLEAU5 Jun 202021,066
2:40
Sen. Kamala Harris (D-CA) on Friday told President Donald Trump to “keep George Floyd’s name out of your mouth” after the president expressed hope that “George is looking down right now and saying this is a great thing that’s happening for our country” in “terms of equality.”

“.@realDonaldTrump, keep George Floyd’s name out of your mouth until you can say Black Lives Matter,” Harris wrote on social media, sharing a clip of the president speaking in the White House’s Rose Garden.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 6, 2020)

With Cuomo fucking everything up in New York who are you going to replace this dope with?








						Joe Biden's mental decline sadly evident twice yesterday
					

How will Joe Biden be able to handle presidential debates?  Or campaigning beyond his basement?     I almost hate to point this out because I do have compassion for anyone facing the mental challenges of aging.  B...




					www.americanthinker.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 6, 2020)

Why do black lives matter Only every 4th year?


			https://e3.365dm.com/20/06/768x432/skynews-black-lives-matter_5007055.jpg


----------



## messy (Jun 6, 2020)

Hey I’m looking forward to seeing Rudy out on the campaign trail.
Haven’t heard from him in a minute.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 6, 2020)

espola said:


> Twitter is a private company, not a government entity of any sort.  They can set their own rules for what is carried on their platform.  One facebook group I belong to has a long list of "don'ts" and the group manager is ruthless in deleting posts and kicking people out of the group.  In another soccer forum, I was given a timeout after agreeing that a referee didn't have the balls to make a critical call in a WC game, and then after one of the moderators warned against personal attacks I repeated "He didn't have the balls."











						Social Media Platforms or Publishers? Rethinking Section 230 - The American Conservative
					

Regulations guaranteeing that the internet remains open and free shouldn't be dismissed as 'socialism.'




					www.theamericanconservative.com
				




Its obvious that twitter has taken advantage of its protections to infringe on the first amendment rights of its users.


----------



## messy (Jun 6, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Social Media Platforms or Publishers? Rethinking Section 230 - The American Conservative
> 
> 
> Regulations guaranteeing that the internet remains open and free shouldn't be dismissed as 'socialism.'
> ...


Funny.
 Espola keeps explaining it to you and you keep failing to comprehend. 
The whole Bill of Rights stuff is a little complicated for you, I guess. 
It shouldn’t be...just read the words of the First Amendment.


----------



## espola (Jun 6, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Social Media Platforms or Publishers? Rethinking Section 230 - The American Conservative
> 
> 
> Regulations guaranteeing that the internet remains open and free shouldn't be dismissed as 'socialism.'
> ...


Obvious?


----------



## espola (Jun 6, 2020)

messy said:


> Funny.
> Espola keeps explaining it to you and you keep failing to comprehend.
> The whole Bill of Rights stuff is a little complicated for you, I guess.
> It shouldn’t be...just read the words of the First Amendment.


The first 5 words are usually sufficient -- "Congress shall make no law..."


----------



## messy (Jun 6, 2020)

espola said:


> The first 5 words are usually sufficient -- "Congress shall make no law..."


I think Ricky has an earlier version that says “Twitter shall make no law...”


----------



## espola (Jun 6, 2020)

espola said:


> The first 5 words are usually sufficient -- "Congress shall make no law..."


Tried to add this, but my edit window timed out --

That prohibition on Congress has been expanded in the courts to include all law-making bodies at the state and federal levels.  For example, the City of Oceanside could be in trouble if it unfairly censored critical comments from web pages it controls, but a private business (for example, a plumbing contractor) would be within its rights to censor critical comments from the business' web page.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 6, 2020)

twitter has the absolute right to run their business as they please.
They just dont qualify for the protections offered in section 230.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 6, 2020)

Congress shall make no law respecting an establishment of religion, or prohibiting the free exercise thereof; or abridging the freedom of speech, or of the press; or the right of the people peaceably to assemble, and to petition the Government for a redress of grievances. 

Lately states and municipalities have banned folks from exercising their right to assemble and practice their religion...
That & many people have hardly been peaceful in their assemblies...


----------



## messy (Jun 6, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> twitter has the absolute right to run their business as they please.
> They just dont qualify for the protections offered in section 230.


So when you mentioned twitter's First Amendment violation above, that's not what you meant?
You meant their "Section 230 protections?"
Thanks for clarifying, Nimrod.


----------



## espola (Jun 6, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> twitter has the absolute right to run their business as they please.
> They just dont qualify for the protections offered in section 230.


Why not?


----------



## messy (Jun 6, 2020)

I was speaking to an AT&T employee this morning about service and we got to discussing "going out" these days (my local coffee shop is open this morning...yay) and she mentioned that she's been out a few times in the last several weeks. She told me she's in Kansas City.
I said "that's right, Missouri opened weeks ago; seems to be going ok."
Then I remembered our incredibly stupid president referring to the state of Kansas when discussing KC a few weeks ago. So sad for our country.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 6, 2020)

messy said:


> So when you mentioned twitter's First Amendment violation above, that's not what you meant?
> You meant their "Section 230 protections?"
> Thanks for clarifying, Nimrod.


As a platform, twitter injects its views, and as a consequence, steps on the first amendment rights of its users.
It was afforded protections precisely because its a first amendment platform.
Follow the breadcrumbs back to my initial post where I mention "exemptions" twitter operates under.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 6, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> As a platform, twitter injects its views, and as a consequence, steps on the first amendment rights of its users.
> It was afforded protections precisely because its a first amendment platform.
> Follow the breadcrumbs back to my initial post where I mention "exemptions" twitter operates under.


messy doesn't have time to pay attention...
He's too busy jumping to conclusions, flying off the handle and making an ass of himself...


----------



## espola (Jun 6, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> As a platform, twitter injects its views, and as a consequence, steps on the first amendment rights of its users.
> It was afforded protections precisely because its a first amendment platform.
> Follow the breadcrumbs back to my initial post where I mention "exemptions" twitter operates under.


If you follow the breadcrumbs thoroughly, you will discover all the posts where you were shown to be incorrect.

Who told you this in the first place?


----------



## messy (Jun 6, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> As a platform, twitter injects its views, and as a consequence, steps on the first amendment rights of its users.
> It was afforded protections precisely because its a first amendment platform.
> Follow the breadcrumbs back to my initial post where I mention "exemptions" twitter operates under.


You were buzzed out in your first sentence where you said two things, both wrong. Twitter hasn’t injected its views anywhere and the users’ first amendment rights are between them and the government, not  them and Twitter. 
A “first amendment platform.” Did you coin that phrase? I’ve never heard it. Do you know it in Latin?


----------



## messy (Jun 6, 2020)

espola said:


> If you follow the breadcrumbs thoroughly, you will discover all the posts where you were shown to be incorrect.
> 
> Who told you this in the first place?


Yeah that’s the question...who told the poor fella.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 6, 2020)

You two keep jerk'n each other off.
I got shit to do.


----------



## espola (Jun 6, 2020)

messy said:


> You were buzzed out in your first sentence where you said two things, both wrong. Twitter hasn’t injected its views anywhere and the users’ first amendment rights are between them and the government, not  them and Twitter.
> A “first amendment platform.” Did you coin that phrase? I’ve never heard it. Do you know it in Latin?


Maybe by "interjected its views" he is referring to the warning labels Twitter attached to t's falsehoods.


----------



## messy (Jun 6, 2020)

espola said:


> Maybe by "interjected its views" he is referring to the warning labels Twitter attached to t's falsehoods.


Yes. Providing a link to factual information beneath a tweeted lie is "injecting their views." That's definitely what the poor thing meant.


----------



## nononono (Jun 6, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> We need this cunt on the ballot.
> 
> 
> Kamala Harris Rages at Trump: ‘Keep George Floyd’s Name Out of Your Mouth’
> ...


*First she had to " Remove " Willie's from her mouth to make that vile comment...





*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 6, 2020)

Jeff Sessions Nukes Ilhan Omar: 'How is Your Brother, By the Way?'
					

Former attorney general blasts Democrat over allegations she married her own brother - Former Attorney General Jeff Sessions nuked radical Democrat Rep. Ilhan Omar (D-MN) on Friday aft... | NEON NETTLE




					t.co
				




"How's your brother?"..LMAO!


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 6, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Social Media Platforms or Publishers? Rethinking Section 230 - The American Conservative
> 
> 
> Regulations guaranteeing that the internet remains open and free shouldn't be dismissed as 'socialism.'
> ...


Twitter has been nationalized as a part of the federal government?  Do explain.


----------



## messy (Jun 6, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Jeff Sessions Nukes Ilhan Omar: 'How is Your Brother, By the Way?'
> 
> 
> Former attorney general blasts Democrat over allegations she married her own brother - Former Attorney General Jeff Sessions nuked radical Democrat Rep. Ilhan Omar (D-MN) on Friday aft... | NEON NETTLE
> ...


Ricky do you know who James Meredith was?
Do you think the Birmingham lunch counter protests were violent and divisive? If so, who was to blame?


----------



## messy (Jun 6, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> Twitter has been nationalized as a part of the federal government?  Do explain.


He proudly lacks education so complicated stuff like the distinction between Twitter and the government is a bit over his head.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 6, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> Twitter has been nationalized as a part of the federal government?  Do explain.


Read my lips.
BLOW ME.


----------



## messy (Jun 6, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Read my lips.
> BLOW ME.


You get angry when people are smarter than you? You must get angry a lot


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 6, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Read my lips.
> BLOW ME.


----------



## nononono (Jun 6, 2020)

messy said:


> He proudly lacks education so complicated stuff like the distinction between Twitter and the government is a bit over his head.


*Why must you project so much, your saddle is already on backwards...*


----------



## nononono (Jun 6, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 7470



*Your lip healed up enough for another round.....
This time you swallowed the Obama Butt Cheese and the hook.
Nah....i don't want this one back....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 6, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 7470


The face he makes for putin.


----------



## espola (Jun 6, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The face he makes for putin.


He made Putin very happy today by announcing troop withdrawals from Germany.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 6, 2020)

espola said:


> He made Putin very happy today by announcing troop withdrawals from Germany.


Tell that bitch to pay up.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 6, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Tell that bitch to pay up.


trump? He's working on it.


----------



## messy (Jun 6, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> trump? He's working on it.


That’s funny. How much does he owe them?
Oh that’s right...we haven’t seen the tax returns...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 6, 2020)

messy said:


> That’s funny. How much does he owe them?
> Oh that’s right...we haven’t seen the tax returns...


And you won’t.


----------



## messy (Jun 6, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> And you won’t.


So our President’s debts to the Russians will remain secret. 
As Nancy Pelosi reminded him a couple of weeks ago, “all roads with you lead to Russia, don’t they?”


----------



## messy (Jun 6, 2020)

I wonder why the best basketball coaches think Trump is terrible...

He continued: “This is the beginning of what's going to be a chaotic campaign. Trump, as he's been doing for not only his presidency, but for much of his adult life, he's just trying to divide people and stir up the pot. And as I said, he's drawing the lines and trying to bring his supporters to the side."

Kerr has always been an outspoken critic of Trump but his criticisms have been elevated amid the controversies surrounding Floyd’s death.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 6, 2020)

messy said:


> So our President’s debts to the Russians will remain secret.
> As Nancy Pelosi reminded him a couple of weeks ago, “all roads with you lead to Russia, don’t they?”


Is that what the impeachment hoax said about the Russian hoax?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 6, 2020)

YIKES!
This is the leader of your party.
Best of luck.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## messy (Jun 6, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Is that what the impeachment hoax said about the Russian hoax?


The impeachment was because he’s afraid of Biden and he figured Ukraine might investigate him considering all their money he was holding.
The Russian connections were worth looking at, because we know he owes them many millions and we know they helped him in the election, but we won’t see his tax returns, will we?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 7, 2020)

messy said:


> I wonder why the best basketball coaches think Trump is terrible...
> 
> He continued: “This is the beginning of what's going to be a chaotic campaign. Trump, as he's been doing for not only his presidency, but for much of his adult life, he's just trying to divide people and stir up the pot. And as I said, he's drawing the lines and trying to bring his supporters to the side."
> 
> Kerr has always been an outspoken critic of Trump but his criticisms have been elevated amid the controversies surrounding Floyd’s death.


"the best", in any field, aren't trump people we established that long ago.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 7, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "the best", in any field, aren't trump people we established that long ago.


Except paying taxes, staying out of jail and of course presidential elections.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 7, 2020)

messy said:


> I wonder why the best basketball coaches think Trump is terrible...
> 
> He continued: “This is the beginning of what's going to be a chaotic campaign. Trump, as he's been doing for not only his presidency, but for much of his adult life, he's just trying to divide people and stir up the pot. And as I said, he's drawing the lines and trying to bring his supporters to the side."
> 
> Kerr has always been an outspoken critic of Trump but his criticisms have been elevated amid the controversies surrounding Floyd’s death.


Because if they didn’t the players would riot.
Drew Brees Syndrome


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 7, 2020)

Pussies.








						George W. Bush, Mitt Romney Won't Support Trump In 2020: Report
					

In 2009, George W. Bush, just before he lifted off on Marine One from the White House, said that he wouldn't play politics any more. Well, forget that.




					www.dailywire.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 7, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Pussies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You will find a lot more "Pussies" for the grabbing this time around. You die hards* are the only ones left. 

*The misinformed and ill-informed who only consume media they agree with and ignore reality.


----------



## messy (Jun 7, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You will find a lot more "Pussies" for the grabbing this time around. You die hards* are the only ones left.
> 
> *The misinformed and ill-informed who only consume media they agree with and ignore reality.


When the President starts losing his party’s former presidents and candidates, he’s got big problems.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 7, 2020)

messy said:


> The impeachment was because he’s afraid of Biden and he figured Ukraine might investigate him considering all their money he was holding.
> The Russian connections were worth looking at, because we know he owes them many millions and we know they helped him in the election, but we won’t see his tax returns, will we?


zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.....................................................................................................


----------



## messy (Jun 7, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.....................................................................................................


Your brain waves? We knew already.


----------



## espola (Jun 7, 2020)

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EZ6qTMBXYAkN53H?format=jpg&name=large


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 7, 2020)

espola said:


> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EZ6qTMBXYAkN53H?format=jpg&name=large


None of these trumpist in here ever served. They claim to honor those who did while supporting someone who lies to them (our service personnel), attempts to use them  in inappropriate ways and puts them in danger with his loose lips and rhetoric. It is an obvious joke to all when these fools attempt to act pious and grateful to servicemen and women. The very act of dishonoring those captured in battle should be evidence enough of their anti-American position.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 7, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> None of these trumpist in here ever served. They claim to honor those who did while supporting someone who lies to them (our service personnel), attempts to use them  in inappropriate ways and puts them in danger with his loose lips and rhetoric. It is an obvious joke to all when these fools attempt to act pious and grateful to servicemen and women. The very act of dishonoring those captured in battle should be evidence enough of their anti-American position.


I serve my country every day.
I assume you meant, worked for the military.

I am an American and reserve the right to call bullshit on anyone, including those who "served".
My ancestors and relatives fought and died for me to have that right.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 7, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I serve my country every day.
> I assume you meant, worked for the military.
> 
> I am an American and reserve the right to call bullshit on anyone, including those who "served".
> My ancestors and relatives fought and died for me to have that right.


So you believe trump.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 7, 2020)

messy said:


> When the President starts losing his party’s former presidents and candidates, he’s got big problems.


Maybe, but Bush, McCain, Romney and Uncle Tom Colin Powell are really not Republicans anyway , those pussies fit better on your side.


----------



## espola (Jun 7, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Maybe, but Bush, McCain, Romney and Uncle Tom Colin Powell are really not Republicans anyway , those pussies fit better on your side.


Usually an "Uncle Tom" supports the Massa, no matter what.


----------



## messy (Jun 7, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Maybe, but Bush, McCain, Romney and Uncle Tom Colin Powell are really not Republicans anyway , those pussies fit better on your side.


And it’s amazing that there may be enough of you crazies in certain states for Trump to win the electoral college even without those establishment figures. Not here, thank God.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 7, 2020)

espola said:


> Usually an "Uncle Tom" supports the Massa, no matter what.


I guess he listened when Biden said if you don’t vote for me you ain’t black.
Race must be more important than values to Uncle Colin and he wants to get in on all the white guilt and claim his victim status.
Obama built all of this.


----------



## messy (Jun 7, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I guess he listened when Biden said if you don’t vote for me you ain’t black.
> Race must be more important than values to Uncle Colin and he wants to get in on all the white guilt and claim his victim status.
> Obama built all of this.


Colin was a “W” guy and now they’re both for Biden, just to be against Trump, because they don’t think Trump has our values. They’re right.
We don’t like authoritarian rulers in this country.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 7, 2020)

As a Democrat when you lose Leo Terrell It may be time to adjust.
Too Funny


Civil Rights Attorney Leo Terrell Blasts Dems, Biden: Dem Party Has Been ‘Hijacked by Extremists’
Posted at 1:30 pm on June 07, 2020 by Nick Arama

Protesters loot and vandalize a Starbucks as they clash with police officers during a protest in downtown Los Angeles, Friday, May 29, 2020. Protests have been erupting all over the country after George Floyd died earlier this week in police custody in Minneapolis. (AP Photo/Christian Monterrosa)
It seemed in February that President Donald Trump was likely cruising to re-election with an incredibly booming economy and Democrats in shambles over their horrible candidates.

Then the pandemic hit and, after that, the riots. Now, one might think that would be a killing blow to anyone in power.

But on the contrary, it may just have reinforced for people what a complete horror show having Democrats in charge is. From the pandemic with ridiculous inconsistent lockdown rules that stomped on rights, killed businesses, and cost who knows how many lives to the riots where Democrats seemed to want to appease and excuse rioters/radical leftists, even as more lives, including black lives, were being destroyed.

It seems to have awakened some folks to how far left the Democrats have gone, even well-known and liberal civil rights attorney, Leo Terrell.


TheLeoTerrell
@TheLeoTerrell
 #JoeBiden : Until you publicly announce your OPPOSITION to Defund the police, I will not vote for you. We need law enforcement to protect us from criminals and looters. @seanhannity @FoxNews @FOXLA #BlackLivesMatter @IngrahamAngle @realDonaldTrump @JoeBiden

608
7:09 AM - Jun 5, 2020
Twitter Ads info and privacy

317 people are talking about this


Christine Quinzy 
@cq2101
 C'mon @CNN @TheDemocrats #MSM & all you #Resist Bots~

Even the usual Trump Hater & #Dem @TheLeoTerrell sees what's going on here. Don't u all see it?
This isnt a D vs.R battle~Its Good vs.Evil

"TRUMP IS RIGHT!"
"People of color want LAW & ORDER"
   @NYCMayor @MayorOfLA
 Embedded video

532
11:33 PM - Jun 2, 2020
Twitter Ads info and privacy

727 people are talking about this

Terrell has been calling out the Democratic mayors and governors for not responding adequately and denouncing the rioters. On Fox with Sean Hannity and Larry Elder, he went further saying the Democratic Party has been “hijacked by the extremists” as their presumptive nominee, Joe Biden, “talks one game and does another.”

He also called out Biden’s latest comments about 10% to 15% of Americans being “not very good people.”

From Daily Caller:

“He claims he wants to unite the country, well he just threw out 15%, they’re not good people. Well, Joe Biden, I’m part of that 15% and proud of it.”

“Then he further divides the country by claiming that if you don’t vote Democrat, you ain’t black,” he continued. “He further divides the country by then not supporting the police department. I find it insulting.”

He said that all Biden had was that he was Barack Obama’s Vice President and that was “not enough to vote for him.”

Terrell blasted Biden for his 1994 crime bill and compared that to President Donald Trump actually getting people out of jail.

Responding to Elder’s contention at the end of the segment that Trump could “get much more black support than he did in 2016,” Terrell said, “The Democratic Party has been hijacked. It’s been hijacked by the extremists and that is why I’m on your show, Sean Hannity. It’s been hijacked.”

“Somebody hijacked Leo, Sean, and I love it,” Elder joked.

It’s true and Democrats don’t get it. But voters will.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 7, 2020)

messy said:


> Colin was a “W” guy and now they’re both for Biden, just to be against Trump, because they don’t think Trump has our values. They’re right.
> We don’t like authoritarian rulers in this country.


I don’t think our is the word you’re looking for.


----------



## messy (Jun 7, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> As a Democrat when you lose Leo Terrell It may be time to adjust.
> Too Funny
> 
> 
> ...


We switched  President “W” and Colin Powell and you switched Leo Terrell. I’ll take that trade.


----------



## messy (Jun 7, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I don’t think our is the word you’re looking for.


I meant American.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 7, 2020)

espola said:


> You're spinning in circles.


You're spinning rather than address what I said.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 7, 2020)

messy said:


> Hey I’m looking forward to seeing Rudy out on the campaign trail.
> Haven’t heard from him in a minute.


Rudy isn't running for President.  Fortunately, neither is Pap Smear Joe.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 7, 2020)

messy said:


> I was speaking to an AT&T employee this morning about service and we got to discussing "going out" these days (my local coffee shop is open this morning...yay) and she mentioned that she's been out a few times in the last several weeks. She told me she's in Kansas City.
> I said "that's right, Missouri opened weeks ago; seems to be going ok."
> Then I remembered our incredibly stupid president referring to the state of Kansas when discussing KC a few weeks ago. So sad for our country.


Do you still not know there's a Kanasas City in both states?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 7, 2020)

messy said:


> So our President’s debts to the Russians will remain secret.
> As Nancy Pelosi reminded him a couple of weeks ago, “all roads with you lead to Russia, don’t they?”


Did you miss this one again?   I just posted it for you, dummy.



			https://www.washingtonpost.com/national-security/rosenstein-to-testify-as-first-witness-in-senate-committees-latest-examination-of-russia-probe/2020/06/02/19b81e04-a50c-11ea-b473-04905b1af82b_story.html


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 7, 2020)

messy said:


> I wonder why the best basketball coaches think Trump is terrible...
> 
> He continued: “This is the beginning of what's going to be a chaotic campaign. Trump, as he's been doing for not only his presidency, but for much of his adult life, he's just trying to divide people and stir up the pot. And as I said, he's drawing the lines and trying to bring his supporters to the side."
> 
> Kerr has always been an outspoken critic of Trump but his criticisms have been elevated amid the controversies surrounding Floyd’s death.


A lot of white people are faking for popularity's sake.  If everyone was so embarrassed to be white, they wouldn't have just started apologizing.  They're getting mileage out of the morons thinking they actually sympathize.  The reality is, there is no white privilege, there is only black whining and Popovich's nose should apologize for showing glaring signs of alcoholism.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 7, 2020)

messy said:


> Colin was a “W” guy and now they’re both for Biden, just to be against Trump, because they don’t think Trump has our values. They’re right.
> We don’t like authoritarian rulers in this country.


Colin is for political correctness like everyone else, now, because it's popular.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 7, 2020)

messy said:


> I meant American.


No you didn’t, maybe someone like Ricky should explain that word to you people.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 7, 2020)

George Bush, Colin Powell, and Mitt Romney Say They Won’t Support President Trump but They Find No One Cares
Posted at 1:30 pm on June 07, 2020 by streiff
  Share    Tweet
AP featured image
FILE – In this Dec. 1, 2010 file photo, former Secretary of State Colin Powell meets with President Barack Obama, in the Oval Office at the White in Washington. Powell is declining to renew the endorsement he gave Barack Obama four years ago, when he called Obama “a transformational figure.” Pressed in a network interview to say whether he’s backing Obama, the former chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff demurred Tuesday. (AP Photo/J. Scott Applewhite, File)
Have you ever had one of those days? You know, the kind when you wake up in the morning, roll out of bed and the first thought that came to your mind is “I wonder what Mitt Romney and Colin Powell would want me to do today?” I didn’t think so. But, because the New York Times doesn’t believe in individuals, it believes in groups, and groups must have leaders (every time I read ‘black leaders’ and ‘Evangelical leaders’ I want to throw up, the black folks and the Evangelicals in my circle of acquaintances and friends and family don’t have leaders, they make up their own minds), it seems to think that it has stumbled upon a key weakness for President Trump in 2020.


It was one thing in 2016 for top Republicans to take a stand against Donald J. Trump for president: He wasn’t likely to win anyway, the thinking went, and there was no ongoing conservative governing agenda that would be endangered.

The 2020 campaign is different: Opposing the sitting president of your own party means putting policy priorities at risk, in this case appointing conservative judges, sustaining business-friendly regulations and cutting taxes — as well as incurring the volcanic wrath of Mr. Trump.

But, far sooner than they expected, growing numbers of prominent Republicans are debating how far to go in revealing that they won’t back his re-election — or might even vote for Joseph R. Biden Jr., the presumptive Democratic nominee. They’re feeling a fresh urgency because of Mr. Trump’s incendiary response to the protests of police brutality, atop his mishandling of the coronavirus pandemic, according to people who spoke on the condition of anonymity to disclose private discussions.

Former President George W. Bush won’t support the re-election of Mr. Trump, and Jeb Bush isn’t sure how he’ll vote, say people familiar with their thinking. Senator Mitt Romney of Utah won’t back Mr. Trump and is deliberating whether to again write in his wife, Ann, or cast another ballot this November. Cindy McCain, the widow of Senator John McCain, is almost certain to support Mr. Biden but is unsure how public to be about it because one of her sons is eying a run for office.

And former Secretary of State Colin Powell announced on Sunday that he will vote for Mr. Biden, telling CNN that Mr. Trump “lies about things” and Republicans in Congress won’t hold him accountable. Mr. Powell, who voted for former President Barack Obama as well as Hillary Clinton, said he was close to Mr. Biden politically and socially and had worked with him for more than 35 years. “I’ll be voting for him,” he said.


----------



## messy (Jun 7, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> No you didn’t, maybe someone like Ricky should explain that word to you people.


Yes. I did. Someone who reads history can explain it to me, and vice versa.
You know anyone? Send em my way.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 7, 2020)

Bush, Powell, and Romney Won’t Support Trump in 2020: If a Tree Falls in the Forest ….
Posted at 2:00 pm on June 07, 2020 by Shipwreckedcrew
  Share    Tweet
AP featured image
FILE – In this June 23, 2017 file photo, former President George W. Bush speaks during “Stand-To,” a summit held by the George W. Bush Institute focused on veteran transition, in Washington. Bush will be in Florida on Friday to fundraise for Gov. Rick Scott’s bid to oust Democratic Sen. Bill Nelson in a closely watched and expensive campaign. (AP Photo/Jacquelyn Martin)
The old saying goes “If a tree falls in the forest but no one is there to hear it, does it make a sound?”


I’m reminded by that today in this respect — “If George W. Bush, Colin Powell, and Mitt Romney announce they wont’ support Donald Trump in 2020, does anyone care?”

The media would have us believe the “news” of the weekend is the “earth-shattering” announcement by George W. Bush, Colin Powell, and Mitt Romney that they will not be supporting the re-election of Pres. Trump.

Really? I don’t recall much enthusiasm for candidate Donald Trump among the GOP establishment and Bush 43 Administration officials in 2016 before Donald Trump pretty much got himself elected in spite of them.

As I recall it, prior to taking down Hillary Clinton, Donald Trump took a Gatling Gun to a field of 18 GOP “establishment” politicians, giving them various derogatory nicknames like “Little Marco”, “Lyin Ted”, and “Low-Energy Jeb”.


I seem to recall about 100 or more “national security” and “foreign policy” types from the Bush 43 Administration signing a letter before the 2016 election stating they would never accept an appointment offered for a position in a Trump Administration.

The NeverTrump stalwarts who are still prominent today have more and more cast their lot with Nancy Pelosi and Chuck Schumer in overtly rooting for the Trump Administration to fail. And for the most part, it has nothing to do with the policies his administration has pursued – it has to do with their personal dislike for Trump, and the fact that as long as he sits atop the party and dictates the agenda, the GOP establishment cannot regain a position of authority in Washington that they are accustomed to having.

Donald Trump was polling at roughly 1% with GOP primary voters where he came down the escalator in June 2015 to announce he was entering the GOP Presidential primary contest. He didn’t lack name recognition – he lacked support of conservatives and main-stream GOP voters.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 7, 2020)

messy said:


> Yes. I did. Someone who reads history can explain it to me, and vice versa.
> You know anyone? Send em my way.


Here I am, it’s not these rioters I can tell you that.


----------



## messy (Jun 7, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Here I am, it’s not these rioters I can tell you that.


The protesters have clearly read their history about movements for social change. It has worked already, by the way...


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 7, 2020)

messy said:


> The protesters have clearly read their history about movements for social change. It has worked already, by the way...


Protesting isn't going to convince lifelong hoodrat criminals, like George Floyd, to stop doing meth, fentanyl and passing counterfeit money.  Is that what you meant?  Or just the resisting arrest itself?

And just so you're clear, nobody actually believes there's a need for social change... except for black people being perpetual victims.  And 'it worked already' is the nice way of saying, "people pretend to support  blacks so they stop looting'.

If you want blacks to stop being killed by police, convince them to stop resisting arrest.  I know it's too much to ask them to stop being criminals.


----------



## espola (Jun 7, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Do you still not know there's a Kanasas City in both states?


And most people know which one the Chiefs play in.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 7, 2020)

espola said:


> And most people know which one the Chiefs play in.


If you asked 100 random people off the street, half the men wouldn't know which state they play in.


----------



## espola (Jun 7, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> If you asked 100 random people off the street, half the men wouldn't know which state they play in.


Are you equating your own education with that of others?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 7, 2020)

espola said:


> Are you equating your own education with that of others?


I know because I used to be an NFL fan before they gave attention to Kaeperprick the pretend African American that didn't do anything for African Americans or kneel until he lost his job.  I doubt half the men you gathered would know unless they were staunch NFL fans.  I don't care if Trump knows or not.  Bath House Barry claimed to be a lifelong Chicago White Sox fan and said he'd regularly watch them at Cominsky Field.


----------



## espola (Jun 7, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I know because I used to be an NFL fan before they gave attention to Kaeperprick the pretend African American that didn't do anything for African Americans or kneel until he lost his job.  I doubt half the men you gathered would know unless they were staunch NFL fans.  I don't care if Trump knows or not.  Bath House Barry claimed to be a lifelong Chicago White Sox fan and said he'd regularly watch them at Cominsky Field.


You're babbling.


----------



## messy (Jun 7, 2020)

We have a Constitution and we have to follow that Constitution and the President has drifted away from it,” Former US Secretary of State Colin Powell says he agrees with fellow former generals who have condemned President Trump’s actions against protesters.

Yeah that Colin Powell, a general and a Joint Chief boss and all that other stuff under 4 presidents, was always a commie, wasn’t he?


----------



## messy (Jun 7, 2020)

Republican Voters Against Trump spokesperson Sarah Longwell said in a statement that disaffected GOP voters could be the most effective voices of persuasion for Biden. 

“There are millions of voters who used to be reliable Republicans but are disgusted by the Trump administration,” Longwell said. “Some are upset about the skyrocketing debt. Others about how he has debased the office. Some wish he would pursue a more humane immigration policy.”
But the one thing that unites them all, she added, is “wanting the country to move on from this deeply un-American presidency.”


----------



## messy (Jun 7, 2020)

__





						Home - The Lincoln Project
					

The Lincoln Project is holding accountable those who would violate their oaths to the Constitution and would put others before Americans.




					lincolnproject.us


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 7, 2020)

2020 is shaping up to be like 2008. Whoever runs against the incumbent win. trump has proven to be absolutely unable to provide any leadership in any way. He is a complete and total failure as president.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 7, 2020)

espola said:


> Are you equating your own education with that of others?


We all see the world through the prism of our own personal experiences.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 7, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> We all see the world through the prism of our own personal experiences.


You finally hit the nail on the head.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 8, 2020)

espola said:


> You're babbling.


That's not babbling.  That's you being bitch slapped with facts, again, and responding with a healthy foaming at the mouth rather than an articulate rebuttal.  Game over.  See you on the next one.  Let me know if you ever come up with the names of some innocent black people killed by police.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 8, 2020)

messy said:


> We have a Constitution and we have to follow that Constitution and the President has drifted away from it,” Former US Secretary of State Colin Powell says he agrees with fellow former generals who have condemned President Trump’s actions against protesters.
> 
> Yeah that Colin Powell, a general and a Joint Chief boss and all that other stuff under 4 presidents, was always a commie, wasn’t he?


What does the Constitution say about having open borders, taxing Americans even further to fund healthcare FOR those illegal aliens and taking away our right to own guns?  I could have sworn that didn't come from Trump.  

What say you, libtard?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 8, 2020)

messy said:


> Republican Voters Against Trump spokesperson Sarah Longwell said in a statement that disaffected GOP voters could be the most effective voices of persuasion for Biden.
> 
> “There are millions of voters who used to be reliable Republicans but are disgusted by the Trump administration,” Longwell said. “Some are upset about the skyrocketing debt. Others about how he has debased the office. Some wish he would pursue a more humane immigration policy.”
> But the one thing that unites them all, she added, is “wanting the country to move on from this deeply un-American presidency.”


If anyone needs a voice for them, it's Pap Smear Joe.  In fact, maybe you could just put his picture up on Presidential speeches and have someone else do the speaking?  Joe could just provide some accompanying music to enhance the setting?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 8, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> 2020 is shaping up to be like 2008. Whoever runs against the incumbent win. trump has proven to be absolutely unable to provide any leadership in any way. He is a complete and total failure as president.


Husky Pu, do you still think Trump created Covid-19?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 8, 2020)

85 shot, 24 fatally, over Chicago’s most violent weekend of 2020
					

More than half of the weekend’s victims were shot on Sunday as the city reeled from violent protests Saturday night that led to hundreds of arrests and the implementation of a curfew.




					t.co
				




What happens when they defund the police?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 8, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> 85 shot, 24 fatally, over Chicago’s most violent weekend of 2020
> 
> 
> More than half of the weekend’s victims were shot on Sunday as the city reeled from violent protests Saturday night that led to hundreds of arrests and the implementation of a curfew.
> ...


They will come to the burbs.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 8, 2020)

Hey, Methy, what do you, Husky Pu and Espy have to say about Black Lives Matter today?  Remember when I told you they only matter to each other when there's a white cop to blame?  I couldn't find this story on CNN.  Not sure why.  I wonder how many celebrities will apologize.  If Ashton Kutcher will cry on camera.  If Drew Brees was wrong.  If Colin Kaepertrash will comment.  If Al Sharpton will speak at Dorn's funeral.









						Charges filed in murder of retired St. Louis police captain David Dorn
					

Stephan Cannon, 24, has been charged with murder in the first degree. He is being held without bond.




					www.stltoday.com


----------



## espola (Jun 8, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> That's not babbling.  That's you being bitch slapped with facts, again, and responding with a healthy foaming at the mouth rather than an articulate rebuttal.  Game over.  See you on the next one.  Let me know if you ever come up with the names of some innocent black people killed by police.


You're babbling.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 8, 2020)

espola said:


> You're babbling.


Look above your head.  I'm anxiously awaiting another one of your tap dances.


----------



## espola (Jun 8, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Look above your head.  I'm anxiously awaiting another one of your tap dances.


Like this?

NFL ... Kaeperprick the pretend African American ... NFL ... I don't care if Trump knows or not. Bath House Barry ... Cominsky Field.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 8, 2020)

espola said:


> Like this?
> 
> NFL ... Kaeperprick the pretend African American ... NFL ... I don't care if Trump knows or not. Bath House Barry ... Cominsky Field.


Not bad.  Did you leave your tap shoes at home?  You really are the king of deflections.

Tell me, Espy, do black lives matter or not?  How come this scumbag was arrested and the mainstream (libtard) media isn't pounding us with it?  How come it's not all over the news?  Why are there no protests?  Where are the black celebrities paying for Dorn's funeral?  Do black lives only matter at certain times?  Should we blame Trump?


----------



## espola (Jun 8, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Not bad.  Did you leave your tap shoes at home?  You really are the king of deflections.
> 
> Tell me, Espy, do black lives matter or not?  How come this scumbag was arrested and the mainstream (libtard) media isn't pounding us with it?  How come it's not all over the news?  Why are there no protests?  Where are the black celebrities paying for Dorn's funeral?  Do black lives only matter at certain times?  Should we blame Trump?


Deflections?  This strand started when someone called t "incredibly stupid" and your most significant rebuttal so far has been "I don't care".  Meanwhile, you have posed a variety of issues, in what a reasonable person might think is an attempt to deflect the discussion away from the original point.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 8, 2020)

espola said:


> Deflections?  This strand started when someone called t "incredibly stupid" and your most significant rebuttal so far has been "I don't care".  Meanwhile, you have posed a variety of issues, in what a reasonable person might think is an attempt to deflect the discussion away from the original point.


BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH.  I don't give a fuck how it started.  The point is clear and obvious.  Black lives only matter to black people when there's money or sympathy in it and this is a SLAP IN YOUR FACE example of it.  Keep tap dancing, Bojangles.  The hypocrisy of a bullshit cause will continue chasing you.  And you wonder why the majority just roll their eyes.


----------



## espola (Jun 8, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH.  I don't give a fuck how it started.  The point is clear and obvious.  Black lives only matter to black people when there's money or sympathy in it and this is a SLAP IN YOUR FACE example of it.  Keep tap dancing, Bojangles.  The hypocrisy of a bullshit cause will continue chasing you.  And you wonder why the majority just roll their eyes.


T is incredibly stupid.

(just trying to avoid all deflections and to restore the discussion to its starting point)


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 8, 2020)

espola said:


> T is incredibly stupid.
> 
> (just trying to avoid all deflections and to restore the discussion to its starting point)


Of course you are.  Nothing says "change the subject" like you.  Keep running from the truth.  NOT ONE black person will acknowledge this.  Not LeBron, not Kareem, not Kevin Hart, not Colin Kaeperprick, not Al Sharpton, not any rap piece of shit, not anybody.  And THAT is why there is no sympathy.


----------



## nononono (Jun 8, 2020)

espola said:


> T is incredibly stupid.
> 
> (just trying to avoid all deflections and to restore the discussion to its starting point)


----------



## espola (Jun 8, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Of course you are.  Nothing says "change the subject" like you.  Keep running from the truth.  NOT ONE black person will acknowledge this.  Not LeBron, not Kareem, not Kevin Hart, not Colin Kaeperprick, not Al Sharpton, not any rap piece of shit, not anybody.  And THAT is why there is no sympathy.


"BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH."


----------



## nononono (Jun 8, 2020)

espola said:


> "BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH."


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 8, 2020)

espola said:


> "BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH."


Too bad you don't have the guts to comment on why black lives only matter to black people if a white cop can be blamed.  Maybe if you had a rational explanation, someone would respect the black man's opinion.  Until then, it's more of the same bullshit.  ZERO accountability.


----------



## espola (Jun 8, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Too bad you don't have the guts to comment on why black lives only matter to black people if a white cop can be blamed.  Maybe if you had a rational explanation, someone would respect the black man's opinion.  Until then, it's more of the same bullshit.  ZERO accountability.


"T is incredibly stupid."


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 8, 2020)

espola said:


> "BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH."


Yet another.  Killed at a house party.  I'm sure it's the fault of a white cop.









						Former NFL receiver Caldwell killed in Florida
					

Former NFL receiver Reche Caldwell was killed in Tampa, Florida, his mother confirmed to TMZ.




					www.espn.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 8, 2020)

espola said:


> "T is incredibly stupid."


And yet even more.  "Uncooperative with police".  Gee... I wonder if that's white people, Espy.  They NEVER cooperate with police.  Almost sounds like black lives don't matter to other blacks if they can't blame a white cop and loot.  GTFOH.









						Chicago Gun Violence: At Least 23 People Hurt in Weekend Shootings
					

At least 23 people have been wounded in shootings across Chicago so far this weekend. Just after 3 p.m. Friday in the 800 block of North Homan, three men were standing outside when another man fired shots at them, striking all three victims. A 27-year-old man and a 31-year-old man were both shot...




					www.nbcchicago.com


----------



## nononono (Jun 8, 2020)

espola said:


> "T is incredibly stupid."










*Yeah...." Trump " is Stupid.....you go with that.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 8, 2020)

espola said:


> "T is incredibly stupid."


He is now into incredibly stupid and a danger to US citizens.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 8, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He is now into incredibly stupid and a danger to US citizens.


Nice to see you here, Pu.  I thought you and Ebola were just staying hidden under your respective rocks.  Well, the same rock, but you get the idea.

What do you think about black lives only mattering to black folks at certain times, Pu?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 8, 2020)

Uncle Colin voted for Obama and Hillary, who is surprised?









						Tom Cotton Is on a Roll, Reminds Media of Why Most Republicans Don't Care About Colin Powell Endorsing Biden
					

Narratives interrupted.




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 8, 2020)

messy said:


> Your brain waves? We knew already.


No... the crap that flows from your mouth...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 8, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You asked for it . . .
> 
> . . . what did you think you were gonna get?


Shut the fuck up asswipe...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 8, 2020)

espola said:


> When I got put after just short of 8 years (I absorbed almost 3 months when I re-enlisted) I had 2 ribbons on my dress blues - the National Defense Service Medal (everybody got that on completing the first day of Boot Camp) and a Good Conduct Medal (4 years without trouble, under current rules, that is now 3 years).  Because I was aboard the USS Enterprise when Saigon fell at the end of April 1974 (we had actually been scheduled to leave for the States a couple of weeks earlier, but we were called back for one more South China Sea tour) and participated in the evacuation process known as Frequent Wind for which all participants were awarded a Navy Unit Commendation, either a Vietnam Service Medal or an Armed Forces Expeditionary Medal at the recipient's choice, and a Humanitarian Service Medal.  I transferred out of the F-14 squadron VF1 less than a year after we returned to NAS Miramar and soon after (Nov 1976) discharged at the end of my enlistment (I volunteered to stay in the Reserves for another two years)  before all the bureaucratic paperwork was completed, so the medals never caught up to me.  On top of that, since the NDSM active period had ended in 1973 with the Paris cease-fire agreement, the Navy created the Sea Service Deployment Ribbon (90 days at sea) in 1980 and backdated the eligibility date to 1973.  There is another semi-official medal in the works - the Cold War Victory Medal (any service between 1946 and 1989) which has been designed and has been stuck in Congressional Committees for years.  It's official enough that the National Guard in 2 states (Alaska and Louisiana) have awarded them so they are available for purchase.


Thanks for sharing...thanks for your service.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 8, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Shut the fuck up asswipe...


Oh you poor baby, snowflake exemplified! LOL!


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 8, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Oh you poor baby, snowflake exemplified! LOL!


Idiot...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 8, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Idiot...


Boy oh boy, whatever I did that hurt you, it hurt you DEEP . . . poor little whiner.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 8, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Boy oh boy, whatever I did that hurt you, it hurt you DEEP . . . poor little whiner.


Comprehension problems once again Daffy
You haven't hurt me, you've mistaken annoyance with hurt.
Hurt is you projecting once again, your feelings toward others.
Oddly enough every time you post, you only hurt yourself. You should remain silent and thought a fool...
But you can't help yourself, you continue to post removing all doubt.
Run along now and do yourself a favor...shut the hell up.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 8, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Comprehension problems once again Daffy
> You haven't hurt me, you've mistaken annoyance with hurt.
> Hurt is you projecting once again, your feelings toward others.
> Oddly enough every time you post, you only hurt yourself. You should remain silent and thought a fool...
> ...


What was it Janis sang? Oh yeah, "Cry cry baby!"


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 8, 2020)

George Floyd’s Family Asks United Nations to Disarm Police in U.S.
					

The family of George Floyd, the black man killed while in police custody in Minneapolis, is asking the U.N. to help disarm police in the U.S.




					t.co


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 8, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> George Floyd’s Family Asks United Nations to Disarm Police in U.S.
> 
> 
> The family of George Floyd, the black man killed while in police custody in Minneapolis, is asking the U.N. to help disarm police in the U.S.
> ...


I doubt those people thought up that idea,


----------



## nononono (Jun 8, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Boy oh boy, whatever I did that hurt you, it hurt you DEEP . . . poor little whiner.


*Once again ....more " DEEP DARK " secrets projected by Husky Poo Poo....*
*
You must have a barn door on that Liberal Cuck Rectum of yours....you let any
left leaning slob park his principals there, no wonder you don't " Whine " anymore..*
*Just a " Wimper " is all that's heard after the clown show has slid thru.....!





*


----------



## espola (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## nononono (Jun 8, 2020)

*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


----------



## nononono (Jun 8, 2020)

espola said:


>


*URINE IDIOT........!*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 8, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I doubt those people thought up that idea,


Obvi.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 8, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> View attachment 7525


Maybe they are in Hillary’s diaper, check it out.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 8, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Maybe they are in Hillary’s diaper, check it out.


You first.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 8, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You first.


I’ll ask messy to take a look next time he is down there.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 9, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> View attachment 7525


All and every eh? Don't bitch when images of toothless magas are posted spewing hate filled racist ignorance.


----------



## messy (Jun 9, 2020)

*William Barr Flatly Contradicts Trump’s Story That He Was In His Bunker For ‘Inspection’*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## messy (Jun 9, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> View attachment 7530


Your leader has taught you that human concepts such as sympathy and empathy are weak and pandering.
Most Americans disagree.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 9, 2020)

messy said:


> Your leader has taught you that human concepts such as sympathy and empathy are weak and pandering.
> Most Americans disagree.


How about cultural appropriation?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 9, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> George Floyd’s Family Asks United Nations to Disarm Police in U.S.
> 
> 
> The family of George Floyd, the black man killed while in police custody in Minneapolis, is asking the U.N. to help disarm police in the U.S.
> ...


Might as well ask.  If you aren't capable of following the rules like everyone else, rules must be the problem... not YOU.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 9, 2020)

espola said:


>


Ebola, come out and play!  Tell me... why do black lives only matter to black people if a cop can be blamed?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 9, 2020)

messy said:


> *William Barr Flatly Contradicts Trump’s Story That He Was In His Bunker For ‘Inspection’*


Elton doesn't make that call... the Secret Service does.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 9, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> View attachment 7530


I've heard Nancy Bacardi has grown weary of whitey-white Napa and will be moving to Vallejo to better integrate with her "people".


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 9, 2020)

messy said:


> Your leader has taught you that human concepts such as sympathy and empathy are weak and pandering.
> Most Americans disagree.


Any idea where Sweet George's sympathy and empathy were when he held a gun to the pregnant belly of a black woman while his buddies ransacked her home?  Or where they were for pedestrians and others when he was driving with meth and fentanyl in his system?  Poor Georgie... I bet his senses and kindness were dulled by the drugs whitey parachuted into the ghettos.


----------



## espola (Jun 9, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Ebola, come out and play!  Tell me... why do black lives only matter to black people if a cop can be blamed?


That's a false premise.


----------



## espola (Jun 9, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Ebola, come out and play!  Tell me... why do black lives only matter to black people if a cop can be blamed?


I posted this link already.  Please don't read it.  You are delightful just the way you are.









						Thread by @michaelharriot: I had a professor who always talked about "the necessity of existence." Basically, some things should be created just so that thing will exi…
					

Thread by @michaelharriot: I had a professor who always talked about "the necessity of existence." Basically, some things should be created jhing will exist in the world. So here's a thread to RT anytime some1 responds to #BlackLivesMatter with "but blac…




					threadreaderapp.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 9, 2020)

espola said:


> I posted this link already.  Please don't read it.  You are delightful just the way you are.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You remind me of Floyd Mayweather.  Can't read and just runs around the ring in a circle so he never gets punched in the face.

Keep hiding.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 9, 2020)

espola said:


> That's a false premise.


Really?  Based on what?  Where are all the bandwagon celebrities this week?  Where are the protests for black people murdered by other blacks?  Where is the outrage for Calvin Munerlyn?  How about Captain Dorn?  You ignored that once already.  No comment?  Munerlyn has 9 children ( I know... you can't make this shit up).  I wonder if LeBron will pay for any of their college.  Maybe Ice Cube?  Ice Tea?  Ice Cream?


----------



## messy (Jun 9, 2020)

This is fun. All the people trying to change the subject.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 9, 2020)

messy said:


> This is fun. All the people trying to change the subject.


*WHITE PRIVILEGE:*

- Barack Obama calling himself black even though he's half white.
- Colin Kaeperprick calling himself black even though he's half white and his black father abandoned him at birth.
- Elizabeth "Pocahontas" Warren claiming to be Native American even though she isn't.


----------



## messy (Jun 9, 2020)

This morning was too good...

A secret police scanner! A trick fall! A potential ANTIFA setup! It’s like the Triple Crown of Trump crazy all jammed into one cockamamie tweet. But maybe he’s on to something, so perhaps let’s track down the pseudo-sourced allegation, which originated from the pseudo-news organization OANN. So what kind of reporting was Trump relying on from the far-right propaganda outlet? Take a look for yourself. Seriously.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 9, 2020)

LMAO!  Holy fuck... it just never ends.









						Democrats criticized for wearing Kente cloth stoles in honor of George Floyd
					

“This is a mess,” one critic wrote, adding it was “cultural appropriation and pandering.”




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 9, 2020)

Here's my tribute to George Floyd.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 9, 2020)

messy said:


> This morning was too good...
> 
> A secret police scanner! A trick fall! A potential ANTIFA setup! It’s like the Triple Crown of Trump crazy all jammed into one cockamamie tweet. But maybe he’s on to something, so perhaps let’s track down the pseudo-sourced allegation, which originated from the pseudo-news organization OANN. So what kind of reporting was Trump relying on from the far-right propaganda outlet? Take a look for yourself. Seriously.


Nailed it!


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 9, 2020)

Well, I guess if you can't get the black folks to stop protesting about their criminal lives, that are the only ones that matter, fuck it up even worse!









						De Blasio Vows for First Time to Cut NYPD Funding
					

NEW YORK -- Mayor Bill de Blasio on Sunday pledged for the first time to cut New York City's police funding, following 10 nights of mass protests against police violence and mounting demands that he overhaul a department whose tactics have caused widespread consternation.The mayor declined to say




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 9, 2020)

espola said:


> That's a false premise.


Hey, Ebola, check THIS guy out.  An educated, articulate black man that actually says black folks need to look in the mirror!  









						Shelby Steele: The Black Lives Matter Movement Is Deeply Unserious
					

Hoover Institution Senior Fellow Shelby Steele on race relations following the death of George Floyd.  BRET BAIER, FOX NEWS: Let's talk now in depth about race relations in America after what we've seen. Shelby Steele is a senior fellow at Stanford University's Hoover Institution. Shelby, thanks...




					www.realclearpolitics.com


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 9, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Hey, Ebola, check THIS guy out.  An educated, articulate black man that actually says black folks need to look in the mirror!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stanford lets in all the "Uncle Tom's"...


----------



## messy (Jun 10, 2020)

When you’re getting called out by the Episcopal bishop of Washington and the archbishop of the Catholic Church of Washington, when you’re getting called out by everybody from [former Secretary of Defense] Jim Mattis to former Chairman of the Joint Chiefs Mike Mullen, and even your own current Secretary of Defense [Mark] Esper breaks with you, that’s not a good week,”


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 10, 2020)

messy said:


> When you’re getting called out by the Episcopal bishop of Washington and the archbishop of the Catholic Church of Washington, when you’re getting called out by everybody from [former Secretary of Defense] Jim Mattis to former Chairman of the Joint Chiefs Mike Mullen, and even your own current Secretary of Defense [Mark] Esper breaks with you, that’s not a good week,”


McConnell is wishing he had confirmed the impeachment about now.


----------



## nononono (Jun 10, 2020)

messy said:


> *William Barr Flatly Contradicts Trump’s Story That He Was In His Bunker For ‘Inspection’*



*YOU ARE AN ABSOLUTE LIAR....!*
*
I WATCHED THAT INTERVIEW.

A. YOU EITHER CANNOT DISCERN HIS INTENT 
OR
B.  ARE DELIBERATELY LYING AS USUAL.
*
*I'm going with ( B. ), but the possibility is also ( A + B ).....*


----------



## messy (Jun 10, 2020)

nononono said:


> *YOU ARE AN ABSOLUTE LIAR....!*
> 
> *I WATCHED THAT INTERVIEW.
> 
> ...


Hey Nono, do you have any kids that play youth soccer?


----------



## nononono (Jun 10, 2020)

messy said:


> Hey Nono, do you have any kids that play youth soccer?



*Hey " Messy " Financial do you have any kids that play youth soccer....?
If so what's your total itemized expenditures from Jan 1-2020 til now...*


----------



## messy (Jun 10, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Hey " Messy " Financial do you have any kids that play youth soccer....?
> If so what's your total itemized expenditures from Jan 1-2020 til now...*


Is that a “no,” you don’t have kids playing youth soccer? You just enjoy the privilege of hanging out with those of us who do? That’s so creepy. Get a life.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 10, 2020)

messy said:


> Is that a “no,” you don’t have kids playing youth soccer? You just enjoy the privilege of hanging out with those of us who do? That’s so creepy. Get a life.


Why?
signed, espola.


----------



## nononono (Jun 10, 2020)

messy said:


> Is that a “no,” you don’t have kids playing youth soccer? You just enjoy the privilege of hanging out with those of us who do? That’s so creepy. Get a life.


*Hi....My name is " Messy " Ass-umption Financial....I worry about others " Status " ..*
*because " I " ( " Messy " Ass-umption Financial ) never grew out of the mentally
debilitating state of " Click " status in HS....Worry about your fast fading " Privileges "
and not others Ass-ociations to the forum community you've VERY recently joined.
I just might be that parent standing right next to you very soon....
*
*Response from " Messy " ....( Whimper )...*


----------



## messy (Jun 10, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Hi....My name is " Messy " Ass-umption Financial....I worry about others " Status " ..*
> *because " I " ( " Messy " Ass-umption Financial ) never grew out of the mentally
> debilitating state of " Click " status in HS....Worry about your fast fading " Privileges "
> and not others Ass-ociations to the forum community you've VERY recently joined.
> ...


You don’t have kids playing youth soccer?! What are you doing here?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 10, 2020)

messy said:


> You don’t have kids playing youth soccer?! What are you doing here?


Short answer...kicking your ass.
You know one of your idols, espola, has no kids playing youth soccer, nor does your brother in arms husker du. 
Many folks here in the kitchen started the kitchen back when their children were dominating youth soccer...
They stuck around as their children played division one soccer...
They're still here being entertained and amused and blowing off steam on pinheads like yourself.
Have a nice day...


----------



## messy (Jun 10, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Short answer...kicking your ass.
> You know one of your idols, espola, has no kids playing youth soccer, nor does your brother in arms husker du.
> Many folks here in the kitchen started the kitchen back when their children were dominating youth soccer...
> They stuck around as their children played division one soccer...
> ...


Thanks for the explanation, dickweed. You think nono had a kid play D1 soccer? He didn't. 
It's amusing winding you up like an old crank. Did you leave California yet?


----------



## messy (Jun 10, 2020)

Hey, did you see that NASCAR banned confederate flags now?  #BLM!!!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 10, 2020)

messy said:


> Hey Nono, do you have any kids that play youth soccer?


Off topic has nothing to do with soccer.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 10, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Short answer...kicking your ass.
> You know one of your idols, espola, has no kids playing youth soccer, nor does your brother in arms husker du.
> Many folks here in the kitchen started the kitchen back when their children were dominating youth soccer...
> They stuck around as their children played division one soccer...
> ...


My boy is playing. Daughter playing in Osaka.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 10, 2020)

messy said:


> Hey, did you see that NASCAR banned confederate flags now?  #BLM!!!


What will the magas do!?!?


----------



## messy (Jun 10, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> My boy is playing. Daughter playing in Osaka.


So Lion lied. Noooo.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 10, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> My boy is playing. Daughter playing in Osaka.


Does your husband coach?


----------



## messy (Jun 10, 2020)

On top of millions more Americans wanting Biden, it’s beginning to look like he has a much clearer path to 270 delegates as well. 
Only the real stupid people are not jumping off the SS Trump.


----------



## espola (Jun 10, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Short answer...kicking your ass.
> You know one of your idols, espola, has no kids playing youth soccer, nor does your brother in arms husker du.
> Many folks here in the kitchen started the kitchen back when their children were dominating youth soccer...
> They stuck around as their children played division one soccer...
> ...


I had 3 kids that played club rec, club competitive, indoor, ODP state and regional, D1, D2, and Super-20.  I coached in three different intervals - club rec, club competitive, and indoor, and I still have an active license. I played as a youth and HS player, pickup games on the lawn in college, on the USS Enterprise 74-75 westpac cruise team, and on half a dozen amateur indoor teams, plus pickup games every Sunday morning in the park for years.  Our company team (a good many of whom had never played before) won the league title one season out at the Skate Palace in El Cajon before it was converted to a furniture store. I played in the Old Man divisions at North County Soccer Park until I was 57. Before my eldest moved out of town, for about a decade he was coaching, refereeing, or playing almost every night of the week.  My father was one of the first state commissioners for high school soccer in the State of Vermont and he recruited my brother and me to be ball boys in the first state championship final (ended 0-0, no overtime, and the trophy went according to the established tie-breaker rules - the team who had taken the most corner kicks).  I count as personal friends 3 former pro players (two played on the USMNT a while back), and I had a nice long conversation with Kevin Crow one day when our boys were playing against each other in college.

If you think I have nothing to offer on any discussion about soccer, you don't have to read what I post.


----------



## espola (Jun 10, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What will the magas do!?!?


Will they be checking Bubba for his tattoos?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 11, 2020)

messy said:


> On top of millions more Americans wanting Biden, it’s beginning to look like he has a much clearer path to 270 delegates as well.
> Only the real stupid people are not jumping off the SS Trump.


Predictions


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 11, 2020)

espola said:


> Will they be checking Bubba for his tattoos?


It won't last long, they will give into their racist base . . . if they ever want trump to come back for sure!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 11, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Predictions


In 2016 trump got 8% of the black vote (which did have a historically low turnout due to voter suppression tactics), in 1968, George Wallace, a segregationist, got 12% . . . you think people of color are not energized this time around? If they are willing to endure standing in blistering heat in a line for hours, that weren't happening on the other side of town, you think they will wilt now? This time they might not all be voting for Biden, but they certainly will come out to vote against trump.


----------



## messy (Jun 11, 2020)

messy said:


> On top of millions more Americans wanting Biden, it’s beginning to look like he has a much clearer path to 270 delegates as well.
> Only the real stupid people are not jumping off the SS Trump.


It’s so sad that the president calling the pandemic now just “embers” and “ashes” when that’s not true at all.
The only silver lining is it shows, yet again, that he’s unfit to lead.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 11, 2020)

messy said:


> It’s so sad that the president calling the pandemic now just “embers” and “ashes” when that’s not true at all.
> The only silver lining is it shows, yet again, that he’s unfit to lead.


Yeah, ask Brazil.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 11, 2020)

I just looked...the sky is not falling.


----------



## messy (Jun 11, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yeah, ask Brazil.


Actually, Brazil is a good analogy. Trump admires guys like that.
By November, we will have like 200,000 dead from this thing. By far the worst in the world.
The first half died after he said “it’s 15 people, going to zero” and the second half will be after he says “this thing is just embers now.”
Should bode well for his chances!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 11, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> I just looked...the sky is not falling.


Yup, pushing another false narrative are you? Who said the sky was falling?  Nurses and doctors working 16 hour days? Families who have lost love ones, some the main bread winner? Business owners who refuse to open knowing the risks? Brazilians dying by the thousands? Senior homes that have been hit hard?  . . . or just the snowflake pussies that wanna go to Applebees so they storm capital buildings heavily armed? . . . but protesting murder isn't acceptable? Bit of a rant but you get the picture, maybe.


----------



## messy (Jun 11, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yup, pushing another false narrative are you? Who said the sky was falling?  Nurses and doctors working 16 hour days? Families who have lost love ones, some the main bread winner? Business owners who refuse to open knowing the risks? Brazilians dying by the thousands? Senior homes that have been hit hard?  . . . or just the snowflake pussies that wanna go to Applebees so they storm capital buildings heavily armed? . . . but protesting murder isn't acceptable? Bit of a rant but you get the picture, maybe.


You're asking Lion to think and read too much and to display awareness. You've heard him for a long time...not gonna happen.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 11, 2020)

messy said:


> You're asking Lion to think and read too much and to display awareness. You've heard him for a long time...not gonna happen.


You know ya just gotta keep trying. I'm not a quitter.


----------



## messy (Jun 11, 2020)

And the hits just keep on coming...

Top military officer says he was wrong to accompany Trump on church walk.


Now try to attack this guy. 
Remember when Joe McCarthy took on our Army? 
Ended up a drunken shell


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 11, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yup, pushing another false narrative are you? Who said the sky was falling?  Nurses and doctors working 16 hour days? Families who have lost love ones, some the main bread winner? Business owners who refuse to open knowing the risks? Brazilians dying by the thousands? Senior homes that have been hit hard?  . . . or just the snowflake pussies that wanna go to Applebees so they storm capital buildings heavily armed? . . . but protesting murder isn't acceptable? Bit of a rant but you get the picture, maybe.


False narrative?
I say the sky is not falling and you label that a false narrative...?
Once again your comprehension lets you down...


----------



## messy (Jun 11, 2020)

Milley said his presence and the photographs compromised his commitment to a military divorced from politics.
“I should not have been there,” Milley said in remarks to a National Defense University commencement ceremony.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 11, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> False narrative?
> I say the sky is not falling and you label that a false narrative...?
> Once again your comprehension lets you down...


You know, I know, anyone who frequents this sub-forum knows what you meant.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 11, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> In 2016 trump got 8% of the black vote (which did have a historically low turnout due to voter suppression tactics), in 1968, George Wallace, a segregationist, got 12% . . . you think people of color are not energized this time around? If they are willing to endure standing in blistering heat in a line for hours, that weren't happening on the other side of town, you think they will wilt now? This time they might not all be voting for Biden, but they certainly will come out to vote against trump.


Keep dreaming, that base needs something to believe in and Biden ain’t it.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 11, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Keep dreaming, that base needs something to believe in and Biden ain’t it.


77,000 votes spread out over 3 key states? That's the definition of a fluke. Might never come close to ever happening again. Voter suppression causing low voter turnout is the key. The more that vote the better it is for democracy.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 11, 2020)

. . . and the base gets smaller all the time.









						Tucker Carlson’s Fox News Show Loses Disney & Other Advertisers Over George Floyd Killing & Black Lives Matter POV
					

UPDATED with Disney/ABC & Fox News statements: Tucker Carlson has one of the most-watched shows on cable news, but the Fox News Channel host is losing advertisers – again. Whereas in 2018…




					deadline.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 11, 2020)

messy said:


> When you’re getting called out by the Episcopal bishop of Washington and the archbishop of the Catholic Church of Washington, when you’re getting called out by everybody from [former Secretary of Defense] Jim Mattis to former Chairman of the Joint Chiefs Mike Mullen, and even your own current Secretary of Defense [Mark] Esper breaks with you, that’s not a good week,”


When the maintard media has to spend 2 weeks on a lifelong criminal, to bury you and your "you ain't black" persona, that's not a good year.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 11, 2020)

messy said:


> Hey Nono, do you have any kids that play youth soccer?


Why... is Biden looking for new talent to sniff?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 11, 2020)

messy said:


> Hey, did you see that NASCAR banned confederate flags now?  #BLM!!!


Had a wonderful BLM after coffee this morning.  Double flush.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 11, 2020)

messy said:


> On top of millions more Americans wanting Biden, it’s beginning to look like he has a much clearer path to 270 delegates as well.
> Only the real stupid people are not jumping off the SS Trump.


Do you need 270 delegates to win a Senate seat?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 11, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It won't last long, they will give into their racist base . . . if they ever want trump to come back for sure!


None of this phony bullshit will last long.  It's appeasing the hoodlums and gets the attention off mumbles Biden.  Nobody woke up one day and said COPS needs to get off the air.  When the bottom of the barrel go back to their Section 8s and stop looting, we'll get back to sanity.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 11, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> In 2016 trump got 8% of the black vote (which did have a historically low turnout due to voter suppression tactics), in 1968, George Wallace, a segregationist, got 12% . . . you think people of color are not energized this time around? If they are willing to endure standing in blistering heat in a line for hours, that weren't happening on the other side of town, you think they will wilt now? This time they might not all be voting for Biden, but they certainly will come out to vote against trump.


LMAO!  Well, those that are pissed unemployment was only at 3% will probably vote for Cornrow Joe.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 11, 2020)

messy said:


> Actually, Brazil is a good analogy. Trump admires guys like that.
> By November, we will have like 200,000 dead from this thing. By far the worst in the world.
> The first half died after he said “it’s 15 people, going to zero” and the second half will be after he says “this thing is just embers now.”
> Should bode well for his chances!


You think maybe it was a bad idea for the Libtard Media to cover CornRow Joe's stupidity by inciting 2 weeks worth of riots to keep Covid-19 nice and robust?  I mean NOTHING spells doom for you morons like a healthy economy in November.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 11, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> None of this phony bullshit will last long.  It's appeasing the hoodlums and gets the attention off mumbles Biden.  Nobody woke up one day and said COPS needs to get off the air.  When the bottom of the barrel go back to their Section 8s and stop looting, we'll get back to sanity.


You wear your bigotry on your sleeve.


----------



## messy (Jun 11, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and the base gets smaller all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That’s especially rich because of the close relationship...Disney owns Fox TV and movies.
It’s getting down to the real loons and dummies...but there are a lot of them, unfortunately. That’s why Fox News has made such huge $. Do they pay their stars more than any other news company, I wonder?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 11, 2020)

messy said:


> You're asking Lion to think and read too much and to display awareness. You've heard him for a long time...not gonna happen.


When you talk to your other profile like that, do you log in and out or just keep 2 screens open?  It's very cute.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 11, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You wear your bigotry on your sleeve.


Facts have you upset again, Pu?  Hey, are you going to give me some names of innocent black people killed by police?  Methy and Ebola can't.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 11, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yup, pushing another false narrative are you? Who said the sky was falling?  Nurses and doctors working 16 hour days? Families who have lost love ones, some the main bread winner? Business owners who refuse to open knowing the risks? Brazilians dying by the thousands? Senior homes that have been hit hard?  . . . or just the snowflake pussies that wanna go to Applebees so they storm capital buildings heavily armed? . . . but protesting murder isn't acceptable? Bit of a rant but you get the picture, maybe.


Don't loved ones and bread winners die every day?  You mean business owners that CAN'T open because looters destroyed their life's work?  Senior homes hit hard because Fredo's brother fucked up?  Yeah... you make some salient points... for once.

... but if you want to protest murder, protest them all.  Not just the ones you can blame on white cops, hypocrite.  Especially when they're less than 10%.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 11, 2020)

Yet again... libtards and blacks everywhere can compare Trump and white people to the KKK, but freedom of speech is only for some and not others.









						Mr. Pickle's closes Davis sandwich shop after owner calls BLM 'the flip side of the KKK'
					

Mr. Pickle's corporate permanently closed the franchise Wednesday after the owner emailed the remarks to his staff.




					www.abc10.com


----------



## messy (Jun 11, 2020)

This ain’t gonna help...Tulsa on Juneteenth?





__





						Redirect Notice
					





					www.google.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 11, 2020)

*LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Holy fuck... you couldn't make this shit up in a thousand years.*









						White influencers #ShareTheMicNow to amplify black voices
					

The #ShareTheMicNow initiative taking place on social media on Wednesday allows black women to use the platforms of white allies to amplify their voices.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 11, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Yet again... libtards and blacks everywhere can compare Trump and white people to the KKK, but freedom of speech is only for some and not others.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds more like a business decision. Where do you read "libtards and blacks" into that?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 11, 2020)

messy said:


> This ain’t gonna help...Tulsa on Juneteenth?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like the statues of confederate soldiers in the South it is done to rub it in your face, blatant racism. Again trump rallying the base.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 11, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> *LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Holy fuck... you couldn't make this shit up in a thousand years.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Make up what, strong, intelligent women that care?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 11, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Make up what, strong, intelligent women that care?


No, pandering cunts that are, and always have been, phony.


----------



## nononono (Jun 11, 2020)

messy said:


> You don’t have kids playing youth soccer?! What are you doing here?


*You don't have kids playing Youth Soccer at all.....what are you doing here.*


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 11, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Like the statues of confederate soldiers in the South it is done to rub it in your face, blatant racism. Again trump rallying the base.


Funny... you didn't have any problems with any of this a week ago.  How big IS that bandwagon, Pu?  Listen, I hate to be the guy to explain it... but trying to erase history isn't always a good idea.  But YOU do whatever makes you feel warm and fuzzy.  You simps need joy like everyone else.


----------



## nononono (Jun 11, 2020)

messy said:


> Hey, did you see that NASCAR banned confederate flags now?  #BLM!!!



*CONFEDERATE FLAGS = DEMOCRAT PARTY

YOUR FILTHY PAST.....*


----------



## messy (Jun 11, 2020)

nononono said:


> *You don't have kids playing Youth Soccer at all.....what are you doing here.*


Au contraire.


----------



## messy (Jun 11, 2020)

nononono said:


> *CONFEDERATE FLAGS = DEMOCRAT PARTY
> 
> YOUR FILTHY PAST.....*


I wonder why only republicans object to their removal? Dems are all for it.


----------



## messy (Jun 11, 2020)

I wonder what all these voters in places like FA and PA and MI think when they look around and see ever-increasing sickness and death, while the president tells them it’s all gone...









						United States COVID - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
					

United States Coronavirus update with statistics and graphs: total and new cases, deaths per day, mortality and recovery rates, current active cases, recoveries, trends and timeline.




					www.worldometers.info


----------



## espola (Jun 11, 2020)

Senate committee votes to force military to rename confederate named bases
					

The Republican-led Senate Armed Services Committee voted on Wednesday to approve an amendment to the National Defense Authorization Act (NDAA) that would




					americanmilitarynews.com


----------



## espola (Jun 11, 2020)

messy said:


> This ain’t gonna help...Tulsa on Juneteenth?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


T supporters have no idea what you are talking about.


----------



## nononono (Jun 11, 2020)

messy said:


> I wonder why only republicans object to their removal? Dems are all for it.


*I don't object to it one bit Dumbass....nor do REPUBLICANS.....I don't see any *
*REPUBLICANS PHYSICALLY STANDING IN THE WAY OF THERE REMOVAL....DO YOU !

I have consistently pointed out that YOU and YOUR kind are 
trying to erase YOUR FILTHY DIRTY PAST....!

SHOW ME WHERE A REPUBLICAN ( CONSERVATIVE ) " WHIG " EVER ENDORSED/ERECTED 
A STATUE COMMEMORATING THE FILTHY DEMOCRAT/CONFEDERATES ( SLAVERY ) PAST ......
THE CIVIL WAR WAS FOUGHT OVER THE ENSLAVEMENT OF HUMAN BEINGS BY THE
DEMOCRATS/CONFEDERATES, THE CONFEDERATE FLAG AS WE KNOW IT WAS A 
REBELLION TO THE UNION.....
THE KKK WAS FORMED AS A TERRORIST ARM OF THE DEMOCRAT/CONFEDERATE PARTY
TO INTIMIDATE/KILL REPUBLICANS AND FREED SLAVES.....!
*
*YOU DO NOT KNOW YOUR HI**STORY.......
YOU ARE LITERALLY AN EMBARRASSMENT ON THIS FORUM.......!!*

*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS = TREASON = KKK*


----------



## nononono (Jun 11, 2020)

espola said:


> Senate committee votes to force military to rename confederate named bases
> 
> 
> The Republican-led Senate Armed Services Committee voted on Wednesday to approve an amendment to the National Defense Authorization Act (NDAA) that would
> ...



*And....................What's your point.*


----------



## messy (Jun 11, 2020)

nononono said:


> *I don't object to it one bit Dumbass....nor do REPUBLICANS.....I don't see any *
> *REPUBLICANS PHYSICALLY STANDING IN THE WAY OF THERE REMOVAL....DO YOU !
> 
> I have consistently pointed out that YOU and YOUR kind are
> ...


Why do Republicans like you keep fighting to “preserve their heritage” with the Confederate flag everywhere? You should maybe wave a white flag.


----------



## nononono (Jun 11, 2020)

messy said:


> Why do Republicans like you keep fighting to “preserve their heritage” with the Confederate flag everywhere? You should maybe wave a white flag.


*You wonder why I call you Ignorant....!  *
*
You bitch about the temperature of " Fast Food " don't you...Dumbass.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 11, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> 77,000 votes spread out over 3 key states? That's the definition of a fluke. Might never come close to ever happening again. Voter suppression causing low voter turnout is the key. The more that vote the better it is for democracy.


You don’t remember Florida?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 11, 2020)

messy said:


> I wonder why only republicans object to their removal? Dems are all for it.


Dems are all for pandering to black people because they need the votes.  Certainly didn't bother them a week ago.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 11, 2020)

messy said:


> Why do Republicans like you keep fighting to “preserve their heritage” with the Confederate flag everywhere? You should maybe wave a white flag.


Out and out bullshit, not a surprise coming from you dipstick.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 11, 2020)

messy said:


> I wonder why only republicans object to their removal? Dems are all for it.


More outright bullshit....


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 11, 2020)

espola said:


> T supporters have no idea what you are talking about.


As if you do Magoo...


----------



## messy (Jun 11, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> More outright bullshit....


Not bullshit. Fact


----------



## messy (Jun 11, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Out and out bullshit, not a surprise coming from you dipstick.


You like the Confederate flag? Then you’re not a Dem. as if we didn’t know.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 11, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> No, pandering cunts that are, and always have been, phony.


Women scare you don't they?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 11, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Funny... you didn't have any problems with any of this a week ago.  How big IS that bandwagon, Pu?  Listen, I hate to be the guy to explain it... but trying to erase history isn't always a good idea.  But YOU do whatever makes you feel warm and fuzzy.  You simps need joy like everyone else.


LOL! You really are a void!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 11, 2020)

messy said:


> You like the Confederate flag? Then you’re not a Dem. as if we didn’t know.


Why is there any discussion involving whether we should allow an enemy combatants flag to be flown in America? Sure, it's a free country, if LE wants THE United States of America destroyed and replaced with a new age confederacy have at it. Gather your army, you will get beaten AGAIN!

Is that what this is all about? trumpist are attempting to resurrect the confederacy? LOL! and they don't even know it! They just repeat what they are told!


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 11, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Women scare you don't they?


Some do.  Hillary does.  I'd imagine she smells like moth balls and ass.  Her own husband won't fuck her.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 11, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> LOL! You really are a void!


Husky DUde, your shit has become so predictable.  Anytime someone makes a valid point you deflect or ignore the post.  For once, have the courage to explain to me why, all of a sudden, statues, flags and a 30-year old television show was SO bad it all had to end TODAY.  Explain that to me.


----------



## messy (Jun 11, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why is there any discussion involving whether we should allow an enemy combatants flag to be flown in America? Sure, it's a free country, if LE wants THE United States of America destroyed and replaced with a new age confederacy have at it. Gather your army, you will get beaten AGAIN!
> 
> Is that what this is all about? trumpist are attempting to resurrect the confederacy? LOL! and they don't even know it! They just repeat what they are told!


The reason is that these guys aren’t patriots. They prefer the confederate flag and the Russian flag to the US flag.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 11, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Husky DUde, your shit has become so predictable.  Anytime someone makes a valid point you deflect or ignore the post.  For once, have the courage to explain to me why, all of a sudden, statues, flags and a 30-year old television show was SO bad it all had to end TODAY.  Explain that to me.


Ah, attempting to change the narrative/put words on  my post. I said statues, the ones the daughters of the confederacy had erected decades after the civil war in an attempt to display their superiority. Art, film, cartoons, books etc. are simply a snapshot of an era and ideas wrought from that particular era.

 . . . and you never have made a valid point, you simply lie, spin and get angry when no one agrees with your insanity.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 11, 2020)

messy said:


> The reason is that these guys aren’t patriots. They prefer the confederate flag and the Russian flag to the US flag.


Right!  Only a true American patriot would want open borders and higher taxes so the libtard voting illegals get their free healthcare.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 11, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Ah, attempting to change the narrative/put words on  my post. I said statues, the ones the daughters of the confederacy had erected decades after the civil war in an attempt to display their superiority. Art, film, cartoons, books etc. are simply a snapshot of an era and ideas wrought from that particular era.
> 
> . . . and you never have made a valid point, you simply lie, spin and get angry when no one agrees with your insanity.


Which part was a lie?  The criminal statistics I posted from the FBI website?  The one that says 90% of black murders are committed by other blacks?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 11, 2020)

messy said:


> The reason is that these guys aren’t patriots. They prefer the confederate flag and the Russian flag to the US flag.


Exactly, yet they are unaware as they just follow the bread crumbs they have been following for years without being able to step back and see where those bread crumbs have led them.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 11, 2020)

LMAO!  Holy shit... it literally just never ends.  Those fucking racist rides at Disney!  Goddamn them.









						Why Disney fans want to change the theme of Splash Mountain
					

The popular ride is based on the 1946 movie "Song of the South," which has been criticized for its racist depictions of life in the antebellum South.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 11, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Right!  Only a true American patriot would want open borders and higher taxes so the libtard voting illegals get their free healthcare.


Who wants open borders? Prove it.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 11, 2020)

We know why it was canceled.  Cop shows are too much reality television.  We can't have you-know-who doing you-know-what.  BAD WHITE PEOPLE!









						‘Live PD’ Host Dan Abrams Regrets Footage of In-Custody Death Was Destroyed: ‘I Wish This Had Been Aired’
					

“Live PD” host Dan Abrams is answering questions about why the show, which was canceled Wednesday, destroyed footage of the tragic last moments of 40-year-old postal worker Javier Ambler, who died in police custody last year.In a lengthy, self-written Q&A on his website Law & Crime, Abrams...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 11, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Who wants open borders? Prove it.


Do you NOT listen to Bernard Sanders when he makes campaign promises?  Do you NOT see your libtard candidates raise their hands when asked if they support government funded healthcare for illegal aliens?  Maybe not... CNN calls them "immigrants" instead of what they really are.


----------



## messy (Jun 11, 2020)

I bet you don't find this in your Fox News Rush Limbaugh Breitbart MSM.
Waaaahhhh, I'm a whiny little bitch.  WAAAHHH.









						'Shame on you': Judge threatens criminal contempt after Tennessee doesn't expand mail-in voting
					

On Thursday, American Civil Liberties Union voting rights attorney Dale Ho announced that a judge has partially granted a contempt motion against the state of Tennessee, for failing to comply with a prior court ruling compelling the state to allow voters to use COVID-19 risk as a reason to cast...




					www.rawstory.com


----------



## messy (Jun 11, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Exactly, yet they are unaware as they just follow the bread crumbs they have been following for years without being able to step back and see where those bread crumbs have led them.


"I've got the military, the police, the bikers...".  LOL!!!


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 11, 2020)

messy said:


> "I've got the military, the police, the bikers...".  LOL!!!


You fucking morons.  Cartoons now?









						The Protests Come for ‘Paw Patrol’ (Published 2020)
					

A backlash is mounting against depictions of “good cops,” on television and in the street.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 11, 2020)

messy said:


> I bet you don't find this in your Fox News Rush Limbaugh Breitbart MSM.
> Waaaahhhh, I'm a whiny little bitch.  WAAAHHH.
> 
> 
> ...


I'll bet you ignored THIS when I posted it earlier.









						UCLA professor: No racism in refusing to cancel final
					

A University of California, Los Angeles, professor suspended over an email exchange with a student who wanted a final exam canceled or changed because of racial unrest said he’s receiving threats and wants his "reputation restored" after what he calls unfounded allegations of racism. The...




					news.yahoo.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 11, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Who wants open borders? Prove it.


Where'd you go, Pu?  You doing some frantic googling?  Hoping you can make all the articles go away, you schmuck?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 11, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Do you NOT listen to Bernard Sanders when he makes campaign promises?  Do you NOT see your libtard candidates raise their hands when asked if they support government funded healthcare for illegal aliens?  Maybe not... CNN calls them "immigrants" instead of what they really are.


Prove it. I have never heard him say open borders, should be easy.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 11, 2020)

messy said:


> "I've got the military, the police, the bikers...".  LOL!!!


Altamont all over again . . . but trump ain't no Jagger.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 11, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Prove it. I have never heard him say open borders, should be easy.


Here's one of many.  Let me see... "decriminalize border crossings and do away with immigration and customs enforcement."  Then "do away with the border wall because it's racist."  What the fuck do YOU call that?  Healthcare for everyone... regardless of citizenship status.









						Bernie Sanders wants to revamp trade deals, labor protections as part of sweeping immigration plan
					

2020 candidate Bernie Sanders released a sprawling immigration plan that expands labor protections regardless of a worker's immigration status.




					www.cnbc.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 11, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Prove it. I have never heard him say open borders, should be easy.


You hid from this one a second time.  Government funded healthcare for illegal aliens.  Does the government have any money of its own or is that funded by the working, American taxpayer?


----------



## espola (Jun 11, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why is there any discussion involving whether we should allow an enemy combatants flag to be flown in America? Sure, it's a free country, if LE wants THE United States of America destroyed and replaced with a new age confederacy have at it. Gather your army, you will get beaten AGAIN!
> 
> Is that what this is all about? trumpist are attempting to resurrect the confederacy? LOL! and they don't even know it! They just repeat what they are told!


They should be displayed only as war trophies and in museums so we don't forget what they stood for.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 11, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Here's one of many.  Let me see... "decriminalize border crossings and do away with immigration and customs enforcement."  Then "do away with the border wall because it's racist."  What the fuck do YOU call that?  Healthcare for everyone... regardless of citizenship status.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You reaching that's what I call it.


----------



## messy (Jun 11, 2020)

A *Nashville judge* rebuked the state's top election officials on Thursday, *threatening*them with criminal *contempt* of court if they don't abide by her order to update the state's absentee voting request form to accommodate those who wish to vote by mail due to the COVID-19 pandemic.


----------



## messy (Jun 11, 2020)

Tell you what I’m smelling. A lot of true conservatives on Capitol Hill about to abandon Trump so they can stay in office after Election Day.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 11, 2020)

messy said:


> A *Nashville judge* rebuked the state's top election officials on Thursday, *threatening*them with criminal *contempt* of court if they don't abide by her order to update the state's absentee voting request form to accommodate those who wish to vote by mail due to the COVID-19 pandemic.


Nashville rocks!


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 11, 2020)

Goddamn white people.  They were the reason these products had to be locked up to begin with.  









						Walmart Will No Longer Put ‘Multicultural’ Beauty Products in Locked Cases
					

A 2018 lawsuit alleged racial discrimination against the store for its policy.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 11, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You reaching that's what I call it.


You getting called out, over and over again, and being stupid enough to never learn from your mistakes.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 11, 2020)

messy said:


> Tell you what I’m smelling. A lot of true conservatives on Capitol Hill about to abandon Trump so they can stay in office after Election Day.


Tell you what your candidate is smelling... small children.


----------



## messy (Jun 11, 2020)

READ: CNN's response to Trump campaign's demand for an apology over poll that shows Biden leading
					

David Vigilante, CNN's executive vice president and general counsel, issued a pointed response Wednesday to the demand by President Donald Trump's reelection campaign that the network retract and apologize for a recent poll that showed him behind presumptive Democratic presidential nominee Joe...




					www.cnn.com


----------



## messy (Jun 11, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Tell you what your candidate is smelling... small children.


You sound like you're losing it.


----------



## messy (Jun 11, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Nashville rocks!


Yes it does. A very diverse city.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 11, 2020)

messy said:


> READ: CNN's response to Trump campaign's demand for an apology over poll that shows Biden leading
> 
> 
> David Vigilante, CNN's executive vice president and general counsel, issued a pointed response Wednesday to the demand by President Donald Trump's reelection campaign that the network retract and apologize for a recent poll that showed him behind presumptive Democratic presidential nominee Joe...
> ...


Can't you find something from Wolfie Blitzer that says CornRow Joe is leading in the polls?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 11, 2020)

messy said:


> You sound like you're losing it.


Yes... obviously.


----------



## messy (Jun 11, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Can't you find something from Wolfie Blitzer that says CornRow Joe is leading in the polls?
> 
> You poor little dumbass. You're mad so you resort to unfunny, totally racist memes. Whatever works.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 11, 2020)

Joe sniffing people is racist?  Might as well be... everything else is these days.  Should I stop drinking white Russians?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 11, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> You getting called out, over and over again, and being stupid enough to never learn from your mistakes.


You have yet to prove your point and can't so you are declaring victory I see. Congratulations on a trump style victory! Hollow as it is.


----------



## messy (Jun 11, 2020)

* When Trump lost the 2016 Iowa caucuses to Texas Sen. Ted Cruz, he argued he had been cheated. "Ted Cruz didn't win Iowa, he stole it," tweeted Trump. "That is why all of the polls were so wrong and why he got far more votes than anticipated. Bad!"


----------



## nononono (Jun 11, 2020)

messy said:


> Yes it does. A very diverse city.


*Your " White Guilt " is spilling over again.......*


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 11, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You have yet to prove your point and can't so you are declaring victory I see. Congratulations on a trump style victory! Hollow as it is.


Really?  Which point wasn't proven?  Did you have a comment on your candidates raising their hands or did you kinda just miss it?


----------



## nononono (Jun 11, 2020)

messy said:


> * When Trump lost the 2016 Iowa caucuses to Texas Sen. Ted Cruz, he argued he had been cheated. "Ted Cruz didn't win Iowa, he stole it," tweeted Trump. "That is why all of the polls were so wrong and why he got far more votes than anticipated. Bad!"


*Instead of regurgitating DEMOCRAT/CONFEDERACY talking points, prove the POTUS was wrong *
*about that statement....The TRUTH will amaze you.*


----------



## messy (Jun 11, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Instead of regurgitating DEMOCRAT/CONFEDERACY talking points, prove the POTUS was wrong *
> *about that statement....The TRUTH will amaze you.*


Oh you're definitely right. Cruz stole Iowa. In fact, anywhere Trump loses anything it's because it was stolen.


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 11, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Really?  Which point wasn't proven?  Did you have a comment on your candidates raising their hands or did you kinda just miss it?


Who said open borders, not your spin on what was said about immigration reform.


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 11, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Yes... obviously.
> 
> View attachment 7577


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 11, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Really?  Which point wasn't proven?  Did you have a comment on your candidates raising their hands or did you kinda just miss it?


You'll just have to realize that you operate off nutter spin and nutter spin don't fly in the face of reality.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 11, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You'll just have to realize that you operate off nutter spin and nutter spin don't fly in the face of reality.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 11, 2020)

LMAO!  I mean, the fucking stupidity really never does end with you libtards.









						White celebrities vow to 'not turn a blind eye' to racism in new 'I Take Responsibility' PSA
					

White celebrities are vowing to call out racist jokes and "not turn a blind eye" to injustice in a new campaign.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 11, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> LMAO!  I mean, the fucking stupidity really never does end with you libtards.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's wrong with caring about others?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 11, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


>


Still enjoying your self declared victory I see. Good for you, whatever helps you get through the misery you call your life.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 11, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Still enjoying your self declared victory I see. Good for you, whatever helps you get through the misery you call your life.


What you're still doing is tap dancing.  That's what you do.  STILL no response about all your candidates raising their hands.  Frankly, I don't blame you.  That's the night you lost the 2020 election.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 11, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What's wrong with caring about others?


If they cared so much, they'd move to black neighborhoods so they could more closely support them.  Or better still, they'd insist on Eddie Murphy and Dave Chappelle apologizing for all the times they made fun of white people in their comedy.  You remember comedy, right?  It was back before pussy liberals ruined this country.  Not anymore... we share in their struggles.  We share in their lack of education and we share in their exorbitant crime rates in relation to their population. 

I couldn't stop laughing long enough to watch the entire video but I knew you'd appreciate it.


----------



## nononono (Jun 11, 2020)

messy said:


> You sound like you're losing it.


*I would " Hope " you would lose it if Uncle Pervy was performing these actions on your *
*sidelines.....But what can you say, you are supporting him as a candidate for President 
for Gods sake....that says a lot about your character judgement. Which isn't much.

He's a sick man, his son is a sick man...
Who divorces his wife and then stoops his DEAD BROTHERS WIDOW.....
WHO DOES THAT.....?
WHO BRAGS ABOUT YOUNG CHILDREN OF COLOR PLAYING WITH THE 
HAIR ON HIS LEGS, THEN CALLS THEM " ROACHES " ALL IN THE SAME SENTENCE....
WHO DOES THAT......?
WHO BRAGS ABOUT EXTORTION OF A COUNTRY ON PUBLIC BROADCAST OF
 HIS " SONS " CRIMINAL ACTIONS .....?*
*WHO DOES THAT....?

THE LIST GOES ON AND ON AND ON.......*

*HE'S A SICK F@#K AND YOU WANT HIM TO RUN THE COUNTRY....?
HE MAKES DONALD J. TRUMP LOOK LIKE A SAINT IN COMPARISON ..................!


" IT SOUNDS LIKE YOU ARE REALLY LOSING IT.....! "*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 11, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> If they cared so much, they'd move to black neighborhoods so they could more closely support them.  Or better still, they'd insist on Eddie Murphy and Dave Chappelle apologizing for all the times they made fun of white people in their comedy.  You remember comedy, right?  It was back before pussy liberals ruined this country.  Not anymore... we share in their struggles.  We share in their lack of education and we share in their exorbitant crime rates in relation to their population.
> 
> I couldn't stop laughing long enough to watch the entire video but I knew you'd appreciate it.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 11, 2020)

espola said:


> They should be displayed only as war trophies and in museums so we don't forget what they stood for.


Free country.
Open up a museum.


----------



## messy (Jun 11, 2020)

nononono said:


> *I would " Hope " you would lose it if Uncle Pervy was performing these actions on your *
> *sidelines.....But what can you say, you are supporting him as a candidate for President
> for Gods sake....that says a lot about your character judgement. Which isn't much.
> 
> ...


You mad? Do you want to give up now? You should. When will Trump be in jail, do you think?


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 11, 2020)

messy said:


> You mad? Do you want to give up now? You should. When will Trump be in jail, do you think?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 11, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> What you're still doing is tap dancing.  That's what you do.  STILL no response about all your candidates raising their hands.  Frankly, I don't blame you.  That's the night you lost the 2020 election.


Poor thing, a loser yet again, but still trying to snatch some kind of victory from the jaws of your obvious defeat. It's ok the plumber believes you.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 11, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> If they cared so much, they'd move to black neighborhoods so they could more closely support them.  Or better still, they'd insist on Eddie Murphy and Dave Chappelle apologizing for all the times they made fun of white people in their comedy.  You remember comedy, right?  It was back before pussy liberals ruined this country.  Not anymore... we share in their struggles.  We share in their lack of education and we share in their exorbitant crime rates in relation to their population.
> 
> I couldn't stop laughing long enough to watch the entire video but I knew you'd appreciate it.


You sure do reach a long way to attempt to save face. You look like a fool posting stupidity like that . . . "move to a black neighborhood" hilarious!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 11, 2020)

trump is toast 2020


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 11, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You sure do reach a long way to attempt to save face. You look like a fool posting stupidity like that . . . "move to a black neighborhood" hilarious!


Save face?  You're the one wearing the taps out on your dancing shoes, Pu.  

Still no comment on the raised hands?  Just easier to keep deflecting than justify why my tax dollars should be used to medicate illegal America?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 11, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Who said open borders, not your spin on what was said about immigration reform.


Uh, decriminalizing border jumpers, taking down the wall because it's "racist" and removing the 1 agency that's hired to stop them is called... wait for it... open borders, Pu.


----------



## espola (Jun 12, 2020)

After looking closely at their documents, NASCAR has admitted that they are required under their rules to display the Confederate memorial flag once in every race.



			https://cdn11.bigcommerce.com/s-a03c0/images/stencil/1280x1280/products/5574/11013/nascar-white-flag-2__21662.1482947900.jpg?c=2


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 12, 2020)

espola said:


> After looking closely at their documents, NASCAR has admitted that they are required under their rules to display the Confederate memorial flag once in every race.
> 
> 
> 
> https://cdn11.bigcommerce.com/s-a03c0/images/stencil/1280x1280/products/5574/11013/nascar-white-flag-2__21662.1482947900.jpg?c=2


Make the most of it, Ebola.  I'll bet it's incredible at drying tears.


----------



## espola (Jun 12, 2020)

I found this from Jim Wright on facebook --

I see many conservatives are feeling upset and angry about some statues.

In moments like this, I like to share the inspirational words of President Donald J. Trump:

Fuck your feelings.


----------



## nononono (Jun 12, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What's wrong with caring about others?


*That's NOT caring.................*


----------



## nononono (Jun 12, 2020)

espola said:


> I found this from Jim Wright on facebook --
> 
> I see many conservatives are feeling upset and angry about some statues.
> 
> ...


*I'll share my thoughts about you......*

*F#@K YOU YA LYING THIEF...........*


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 13, 2020)

tenacious said:


> Child rapist?


----------



## nononono (Jun 13, 2020)

QUOTE="Nonononono, post: 334168, member: 2987"


View attachment 7651
/QUOTE


*Proud Dad...........!*


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 13, 2020)

nononono said:


> QUOTE="Nonononono, post: 334168, member: 2987"
> 
> 
> View attachment 7651
> ...


----------



## nononono (Jun 14, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 7658




*And...........................................................*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 14, 2020)

nononono said:


> *And...........................................................*


And how many abortions has trump paid for? Over/under is at 17.


----------



## nononono (Jun 14, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> And how many abortions has trump paid for? Over/under is at 17.



*Like I stated in the other thread....you oooooze diffidence...*
*
Do you feel that is a subject matter of public discussion...?

Hmmmm....?

Do you ask " Women " or their spouses that type of question ...?

That is a private matter and you can stick that " Question " up your*
*smelly rectum.....Shit for Brains....*


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 14, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Like I stated in the other thread....you oooooze diffidence...*
> 
> *Do you feel that is a subject matter of public discussion...?
> 
> ...


I’ve known Jeff for fifteen years. Terrific guy. He’s a lot of fun to be with. It is even said that he likes beautiful women as much as I do, and many of them are on the younger side.


----------



## nononono (Jun 14, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> I’ve known Jeff for fifteen years. Terrific guy. He’s a lot of fun to be with. It is even said that he likes beautiful women as much as I do, and many of them are on the younger side.View attachment 7672



*You might want to pursue the " Ankle Bracelets " on Oprah and Ellen.....*

*You have tried this " Shit Throwing " fit before...and you were set straight.

You and Your whole CABAL are in deep Caca and you know it .......
And by the way you are trying to Project and Deflect.....I'd say you might 
have something a little close to home to worry about....

Remember how you started you Internet characters and the Filthy Morals 
you posted for quite awhile on this and previous versions of this Forum....

You have a Filthy Forum past, and if your personal life is even 1/100 of what
you posted you should shut your trap............*


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 14, 2020)

nononono said:


> *You might want to pursue the " Ankle Bracelets " on Oprah and Ellen.....
> 
> You have tried this " Shit Throwing " fit before...and you were set straight.
> 
> ...


----------



## nononono (Jun 14, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 7677


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 14, 2020)

nononono said:


>


----------



## messy (Jun 14, 2020)

espola said:


> After looking closely at their documents, NASCAR has admitted that they are required under their rules to display the Confederate memorial flag once in every race.
> 
> 
> 
> https://cdn11.bigcommerce.com/s-a03c0/images/stencil/1280x1280/products/5574/11013/nascar-white-flag-2__21662.1482947900.jpg?c=2


I love how all the other losers come to defend the Confederate flag.
Maybe it’s not racism...maybe it’s the whole loser thing all these idiots identify with!


----------



## messy (Jun 14, 2020)

#trumpissick


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 14, 2020)

messy said:


> #trumpissick


#hecanroomwithbiden


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## messy (Jun 15, 2020)

“Looking around the city of Dubuque, our new jobs are in fast food,” said Louie Meier, who worked at the John Deere factory for years. “We lost a manufacturing plant; Flexsteel shut down this year; and some of our other manufacturing plants that are non-union, those workers haven’t been getting raises in years. There are lots of opportunities to get work in Dubuque if you can survive on $12 an hour. Going from making over $20 an hour to making $12 an hour, it’s putting a lot of Iowans in precarious situations.”


----------



## messy (Jun 15, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> View attachment 7691


He's not president until January. I think he knows that.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 15, 2020)

messy said:


> “Looking around the city of Dubuque, our new jobs are in fast food,” said Louie Meier, who worked at the John Deere factory for years. “We lost a manufacturing plant; Flexsteel shut down this year; and some of our other manufacturing plants that are non-union, those workers haven’t been getting raises in years. There are lots of opportunities to get work in Dubuque if you can survive on $12 an hour. Going from making over $20 an hour to making $12 an hour, it’s putting a lot of Iowans in precarious situations.”


trumpys don't care. They believe lies and call reality fake if it doesn't align with the lies they believe.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 15, 2020)

messy said:


> He's not president until January. I think he knows that.


Everyone knows, even trump.


----------



## messy (Jun 15, 2020)

Do you think this is why Trump is so sick?









						FDA revokes authorization of drug Trump touted — CNN Politics
					

The Food and Drug Administration has revoked its emergency use authorization for the drugs hydroxychloroquine and chloroquine for the treatment of Covid-19.




					apple.news


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 15, 2020)

messy said:


> Do you think this is why Trump is so sick?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The worst thing that could happen for America is if he dropped dead.


----------



## espola (Jun 15, 2020)

messy said:


> Do you think this is why Trump is so sick?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He boasted about being on the treatment, despite the known side-effects on the elderly in poor health.


----------



## messy (Jun 15, 2020)

espola said:


> He boasted about being on the treatment, despite the known side-effects on the elderly in poor health.


The fat fuck not in great shape.


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 15, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Everyone knows, even trump.


If you can’t admire Joe Biden as a person then you’ve got a problem. As good a man as God ever created and is the nicest person I think I ever met in politics.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 15, 2020)

messy said:


> Do you think this is why Trump is so sick?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How many times do you have to be told the same thing over and over again?  Many doctors have prescribed it and said it can save lives.  I trust educated physicians over "apple news" and your dildo buddies.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 15, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> If you can’t admire Joe Biden as a person then you’ve got a problem. As good a man as God ever created and is the nicest person I think I ever met in politics.


Admire him for what?  Child sniffing?  Offering free pap smears in the office?  Thinking he's running for the senate?  Maybe not getting jack shit accomplished after nearly 50 years in office?


----------



## espola (Jun 15, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Admire him for what?  Child sniffing?  Offering free pap smears in the office?  Thinking he's running for the senate?  Maybe not getting jack shit accomplished after nearly 50 years in office?


Still falling for the hidden ball trick, I see --









						Lindsay Graham called Joe Biden 'as good a man as God ever created' in a resurfaced 2015 interview
					

Sen. Lindsey Graham, one of Trump's staunchest allies, praised former Vice President Joe Biden in the highest terms, but is now investigating him.




					www.businessinsider.com


----------



## messy (Jun 15, 2020)

Thanks for sharing, Lady G! I wonder what kind of buffoon will respond to you as if you were playing it straight.
Some really stupid POS, is my guess.
Wait, we haaave a winnner!


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 15, 2020)

messy said:


> Thanks for sharing, Lady G! I wonder what kind of buffoon will respond to you as if you were playing it straight.
> Some really stupid POS, is my guess.
> Wait, we haaave a winnner!


Buffoon?  He's YOUR fucking candidate.  He may have been a decent human at one time.  Laugh away... 4 more years of Trump, methy. 

Are you guys just out of material since CornRow doesn't get to talk anymore?


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 15, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Buffoon?  He's YOUR fucking candidate.  He may have been a decent human at one time.  Laugh away... 4 more years of Trump, methy.
> 
> Are you guys just out of material since CornRow doesn't get to talk anymore?


And I had my lucky fishing hat on!


----------



## nononono (Jun 15, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> And I had my lucky fishing hat on!View attachment 7697



*Uh oh......this isn't good for " Schiff for Brains ".....







Oh Bob.....you might want to " Ditch " those red shoes....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 15, 2020)

messy said:


> The fat fuck not in great shape.


You outta tears yet?


----------



## messy (Jun 15, 2020)

messy said:


> Thanks for sharing, Lady G! I wonder what kind of buffoon will respond to you as if you were playing it straight.
> Some really stupid POS, is my guess.
> Wait, we haaave a winnner!


Even when called out, the idiot still doesn’t understand. SMH.


----------



## messy (Jun 15, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You outta tears yet?


Sharing tears of joy with you over today’s Supreme Court ruling.


----------



## espola (Jun 15, 2020)

messy said:


> Sharing tears of joy with you over today’s Supreme Court ruling.


Does that put Gorsuch on t's list of traitors along with McCain and Romney?


----------



## nononono (Jun 16, 2020)

messy said:


> Even when called out, the idiot still doesn’t understand. SMH.


*Now that is sad.........talking to yourself on a Forum.*


----------



## messy (Jun 16, 2020)

messy said:


> Even when called out, the idiot still doesn’t understand. SMH.


So True!


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 16, 2020)

messy said:


> So True!


A second time you replied to yourself?  Better be more careful... someone might think you forgot to log in as your other profile.


----------



## nononono (Jun 16, 2020)

messy said:


> So True!



*Diarrhea of the mouth within your own brain.....now that's a feat. *


----------



## messy (Jun 16, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272737867576590336


----------



## nononono (Jun 16, 2020)

messy said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1272737867576590336




*The POWER within that " Tweet " made you piss your pants and post it.....*


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 16, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> If you can’t admire Joe Biden as a person then you’ve got a problem. As good a man as God ever created and is the nicest person I think I ever met in politics.


So true!


----------



## espola (Jun 16, 2020)

espola said:


> Does that put Gorsuch on t's list of traitors along with McCain and Romney?


So true?


----------



## messy (Jun 16, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1271916479206825984


----------



## nononono (Jun 16, 2020)

messy said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1271916479206825984


*He'd beat yur ass with a nine iron and stuff you in a " Ball Washer "....Ya " Dumb Som Bitch "

And that's when he's sick...........*


----------



## messy (Jun 17, 2020)

Thank you, President Trump, for uniting our nation.
I'm certain you will be re-elected, because the country loves this.









						Ohio cops issue warrant for biker who sucker-punched Bethel protester
					

Ohio police have issued an arrest warrant for a counter-protester who sucker-punched a Black Lives Matter demonstrator in front of officers.The suspect, identified as Johnnie Devault, punched a protester identified as Nicholas Reardon during a Sunday afternoon clash in Bethel between civil...




					www.rawstory.com


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 17, 2020)

"I've been watching you."  Oh my, another book.  Mr Bolton has his note pad already to go.  Messy, let me know all the juicy parts on t and let me know if this it the final blow to the lion. I swear, this is it for me.  I'm going into my bunker until soccer games start.  This is getting crazier and crazier everyday.


----------



## messy (Jun 17, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> "I've been watching you."  Oh my, another book.  Mr Bolton has his note pad already to go.  Messy, let me know all the juicy parts on t and let me know if this it the final blow to the lion. I swear, this is it for me.  I'm going into my bunker until soccer games start.  This is getting crazier and crazier everyday.
> View attachment 7732


I don’t read these books. In yet another odd twist, Bolton is a right-wing guy...but nobody who has any idea what they’re doing lasts with Trump, do they. Only Nikki Haley seemed to part amicably, the rest leave and can’t stand him. It’s unbelievable.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 17, 2020)

messy said:


> I don’t read these books. In yet another odd twist, Bolton is a right-wing guy...but nobody who has any idea what they’re doing lasts with Trump, do they. Only Nikki Haley seemed to part amicably, the rest leave and can’t stand him. It’s unbelievable.


The only thing I think of with Bolton, Mattis and Powell is war and causalities and many wounded for life in Iraq.


----------



## nononono (Jun 17, 2020)

messy said:


> I don’t read these books. In yet another odd twist, Bolton is a right-wing guy...but nobody who has any idea what they’re doing lasts with Trump, do they. Only Nikki Haley seemed to part amicably, the rest leave and can’t stand him. It’s unbelievable.



*You haven't read anything of substance in quite sometime.....that's quite believable ! *


----------



## messy (Jun 17, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> The only thing I think of with Bolton, Mattis and Powell is war and causalities and many wounded for life in Iraq.


Really? Wasn’t Mattis Trump’s Secretary of Defense and Bolton his National Security Advisor? Both way after Iraq.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 17, 2020)

messy said:


> Really? Wasn’t Mattis Trump’s Secretary of Defense and Bolton his National Security Advisor? Both way after Iraq.


I'm not sure of what those two did for t.  i know what they did to America and some of my friends kids.  Not good imo but we all learn from the past and we will soon learn the truth about 2020.  The truth shall set you free


----------



## messy (Jun 17, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> I'm not sure of what those two did for t.  i know what they did to America and some of my friends kids.  Not good imo but we all learn from the past and we will soon learn the truth about 2020.  The truth shall set you free


He must have thought very highly of them. He appointed them to very significant positions, didn’t he?


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 17, 2020)

messy said:


> He must have thought very highly of them. He appointed them to very significant positions, didn’t he?


I have no idea Messy what he thought of them.  I've heard he likes people to challenge him.  Maybe they challenged him too much and he hated it and told Bolton to bolt or take a hike.  News reports was Bolton wanted war (($$$$$)) and t said get the troops out.  Mattis wanted war too as did Gates.  Just because you pick someone to help doesnt make that pick right.  I'm glad JB is getting #1.  I might have my wife read the book to me sense I cant read still.


----------



## messy (Jun 17, 2020)

This is why Trump loses in November. He’s on the side of the guy who shot a guy in the back and then kicked him while he was on the ground, instead of performing his duty and administering aid.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 17, 2020)

messy said:


> View attachment 7740
> This is why Trump loses in November. He’s on the side of the guy who shot a guy in the back and then kicked him while he was on the ground, instead of performing his duty and administering aid.


That is a bad cop in many ways. He looks like he has had no training. He has no defense technique and has no clue how to administer CPR.


----------



## nononono (Jun 17, 2020)

QUOTE="messy, post: 335455, member: 3299"

View attachment 7740
This is why Trump loses in November. He’s on the side of the guy who shot a guy in the back and then kicked him while he was on the ground, instead of performing his duty and administering aid.
/QUOTE


*That is absolutely fake.....one screen grab and you say he kicked him....Pound Sand.*
*I've watched that video multiple times...
A. He was a combative individual when the handcuffs came out.
B. He stole an officers Taser ( A potentially Lethal item ) and threw both officers to the ground.
C. He then proceeded to run from the pursuing officers and turn around discharging the taser.
D. The action of discharging the taser at the officer is assault and 
( IN THE GEORGIA POLICE MANUALS THE RESPONSE WAS WARRANTED ! )*
*E. Sure looks to me like he stumbled over the CRIMINAL.

Every Georgia Politician/Police Capt/State Official Etc...who Kowtowed 
on this Officer is a Filthy POS...



Cry all you want for the Perp, but he'd be alive RIGHT NOW had he NOT become combative/stole/run/aimed....*

*That God Damn simple......!

That very type of scenario is played out on a regular basis in Los Angeles and the TRUTH prevails.
The DEMOCRATS are looking for anything they can latch onto to create division where there is
no division....

Four coup attempts on the duly elected President of the United States....
Now the Fifth one failed ( Riots )
So now the DEMOCRATS are trying to recycle COVID-19.....we're not closing down and the 
DOJ is pressing Charges against ALL involved in the 4 + Coup attempts .....

Try as you may...
Try as you might.....
You Liberals are losing this fight....*


*THE DEMOCRAT PARTY IS A FILTHY CRIMINAL OPERATION........
AND ALL OF AMERICA KNOWS IT NOW !!*


*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


----------



## messy (Jun 17, 2020)

nononono said:


> QUOTE="messy, post: 335455, member: 3299"
> 
> View attachment 7740
> This is why Trump loses in November. He’s on the side of the guy who shot a guy in the back and then kicked him while he was on the ground, instead of performing his duty and administering aid.
> ...


He kicked him after he shot him and while he was in the ground. Period. 
Don’t lie, now!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 17, 2020)

messy said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1271916479206825984


You better hope not.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 17, 2020)

WATCH: DA in Brooks Shooting Called Tasers Deadly Weapons Two Weeks Ago
					

At a press conference on Wednesday, Fulton County District Attorney Paul Howard, a Democrat, announced charges against former Atlanta Police Officer Garret Rolfe, who shot and killed Rayshard Brooks Friday




					townhall.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 17, 2020)

Huh?








						Watch: Video of Joe Biden Calling Confederate Flag Wavers "Very Fine People" Leaves Him in an Awkward Position
					

He launched his campaign lying about Trump's "very fine people" comment.




					www.redstate.com


----------



## messy (Jun 17, 2020)

"If Biden is elected, I think this could be more dangerous for China, because he will work with allies to target China, whereas Trump is destroying U.S. alliances," said Zhou Xiaoming, a former Chinese trade negotiator and former deputy representative in Geneva. Four current officials echoed that sentiment, saying many in the Chinese government believed a Trump victory could help Beijing by weakening what they saw as Washington's greatest asset for checking China's widening influence.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 18, 2020)

messy said:


> He kicked him after he shot him and while he was in the ground. Period.
> Don’t lie, now!


I guess that's how he administered CPR, by kicking him. To bad the cop could only keep pace for 50' and was bound and determined to "get him". I guess de-escalation, talking someone down, having a modicum of compassion is not taught in training? "Dude we have your car, keys and ID you aren't getting away stop now before things get worse for you! We can always come find you tomorrow!" Why with police does everything have to be a win/lose, quick resolution situation? Do they not have time to simply follow the guy? The guns cops have should be for self defense not an offensive weapon to kill DUI suspects? The cat was running AWAY, he was drunk, drunks do stupid things, apparently so do some cops.


----------



## messy (Jun 18, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I guess that's how he administered CPR, by kicking him. To bad the cop could only keep pace for 50' and was bound and determined to "get him". I guess de-escalation, talking someone down, having a modicum of compassion is not taught in training? "Dude we have your car, keys and ID you aren't getting away stop now before things get worse for you! We can always come find you tomorrow!" Why with police does everything have to be a win/lose, quick resolution situation? Do they not have time to simply follow the guy? The guns cops have should be for self defense not an offensive weapon to kill DUI suspects? The cat was running AWAY, he was drunk, drunks do stupid things, apparently so do some cops.


I have absolute hope that the so-called “defund” movement will result in unarmed forces going into non-violent situations and a police force that’s retrained to be less militaristic.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 18, 2020)

messy said:


> I have absolute hope that the so-called “defund” movement will result in unarmed forces going into non-violent situations and a police force that’s retrained to be less militaristic.


The police have too much on their plate first off. They respond to everything. Maybe that's why they want to resolve any situation instantly, "Comply or die! We got other things to do!"


----------



## espola (Jun 18, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I guess that's how he administered CPR, by kicking him. To bad the cop could only keep pace for 50' and was bound and determined to "get him". I guess de-escalation, talking someone down, having a modicum of compassion is not taught in training? "Dude we have your car, keys and ID you aren't getting away stop now before things get worse for you! We can always come find you tomorrow!" Why with police does everything have to be a win/lose, quick resolution situation? Do they not have time to simply follow the guy? The guns cops have should be for self defense not an offensive weapon to kill DUI suspects? The cat was running AWAY, he was drunk, drunks do stupid things, apparently so do some cops.


They could have given him the same treatment they are getting - "Turn yourself in by 6PM tomorrow".


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 18, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I guess that's how he administered CPR, by kicking him. To bad the cop could only keep pace for 50' and was bound and determined to "get him". I guess de-escalation, talking someone down, having a modicum of compassion is not taught in training? "Dude we have your car, keys and ID you aren't getting away stop now before things get worse for you! We can always come find you tomorrow!" Why with police does everything have to be a win/lose, quick resolution situation? Do they not have time to simply follow the guy? The guns cops have should be for self defense not an offensive weapon to kill DUI suspects? The cat was running AWAY, he was drunk, drunks do stupid things, apparently so do some cops.


Fake News


----------



## nononono (Jun 18, 2020)

QUOTE="messy, post: 335473, member: 3299"

He kicked him after he shot him and while he was in the ground. Period.
Don’t lie, now!
*I didn't ...Did I dead eye....*

/QUOTE

*Post the Video of him deliberately kicking the " Perp ".....!

I did state " Screen Grab/stumbled " didn't I.....

Now post the evidence you are touting....not the rhetoric from the 
Grand standing " Philidephia Lawyer "......*


----------



## messy (Jun 18, 2020)

nononono said:


> QUOTE="messy, post: 335473, member: 3299"
> 
> He kicked him after he shot him and while he was in the ground. Period.
> Don’t lie, now!
> ...


You having trouble communicating today? Maybe you should stick with your original Russian.


----------



## nononono (Jun 18, 2020)

messy said:


> You having trouble communicating today? Maybe you should stick with your original Russian.


*Once again you have failed.....*
*Your response to mine says it all.......*
*You should try Russian...!

Where's the Video....huh Dum Dum...?*


----------



## messy (Jun 18, 2020)

No surprise here...the haters will lose in 2020.

Facebook (FB) on Thursday said it had taken action against ads run by President Trump's re-election campaign for breaching its policies on hate. The ads, which attacked what the Trump campaign described as "Dangerous MOBS of far-left groups," featured an upside-down triangle.

The Anti-Defamation League said Thursday the triangle "is practically identical to that used by the Nazi regime to classify political prisoners in concentration camps."

"We removed these posts and ads for violating our policy against organized hate. Our policy prohibits using a banned hate group's symbol to identify political prisoners without the context that condemns or discusses the symbol," Andy Stone, a Facebook spokesperson, told CNN Business.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 18, 2020)

messy said:


> No surprise here...the haters will lose in 2020.
> 
> Facebook (FB) on Thursday said it had taken action against ads run by President Trump's re-election campaign for breaching its policies on hate. The ads, which attacked what the Trump campaign described as "Dangerous MOBS of far-left groups," featured an upside-down triangle.
> 
> ...


You will need all the help you can get.


----------



## nononono (Jun 18, 2020)

*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 18, 2020)

Watch Live: Trump Supporters Line Up Two Days Ahead of Oklahoma Rally
					

Supporters of President Donald Trump are lining up in Tulsa, Oklahoma, two days ahead of the president's campaign rally, which is scheduled for Saturday at 8:00 p.m. EST. | Politics Supporters of President Donald Trump are lining up in Tulsa, Oklahoma, two days ahead of the president's campaign...




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## nononono (Jun 18, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Watch Live: Trump Supporters Line Up Two Days Ahead of Oklahoma Rally
> 
> 
> Supporters of President Donald Trump are lining up in Tulsa, Oklahoma, two days ahead of the president's campaign rally, which is scheduled for Saturday at 8:00 p.m. EST. | Politics Supporters of President Donald Trump are lining up in Tulsa, Oklahoma, two days ahead of the president's campaign...
> ...



*THE TRUTH !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
*
DEMOCRATS CAN'T STAND " FOR " THE TRUTH !!







*


----------



## messy (Jun 18, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Watch Live: Trump Supporters Line Up Two Days Ahead of Oklahoma Rally
> 
> 
> Supporters of President Donald Trump are lining up in Tulsa, Oklahoma, two days ahead of the president's campaign rally, which is scheduled for Saturday at 8:00 p.m. EST. | Politics Supporters of President Donald Trump are lining up in Tulsa, Oklahoma, two days ahead of the president's campaign...
> ...


He has such avid fans, doesn’t he? I believe many of them have driven over 1,000 miles to be there!


----------



## messy (Jun 19, 2020)

Great news! If he can't spread falsehoods, he doesn't have a chance...

Twitter on Thursday night labeled a video tweeted by President Donald Trump as "manipulated media." The move marks the third time Twitter has taken action against Trump in a month


----------



## messy (Jun 19, 2020)

GOP waking up...


----------



## messy (Jun 19, 2020)

Trump’s tax returns loom so large here.
We know that Russian interests are very involved...and he’s basically turned the world over to them.


----------



## espola (Jun 19, 2020)

What happens in Vegas sometimes ends up on youtube.


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 19, 2020)

nononono said:


> *THE TRUTH !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> *DEMOCRATS CAN'T STAND " FOR " THE TRUTH !!
> 
> ...


YOU CAN’T HANDLE THE TRUTH !


----------



## nononono (Jun 19, 2020)

messy said:


> Trump’s tax returns loom so large here.
> We know that Russian interests are very involved...and he’s basically turned the world over to them.


*Yeah ...Dum Dum, that's why he moved the Russian Money Making Launch's Back to American Soil....*
*
" Messy " " Messy " " Messy "....how many times must I tell you....do your research first before posting*
*absolute crap...!*


----------



## nononono (Jun 19, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> YOU CAN’T HANDLE THE TRUTH !



*Ok ...Jack/Fat Bob The Slob....you can let that one go....it doesn't 
work for you....!*


----------



## messy (Jun 19, 2020)

messy said:


> Trump’s tax returns loom so large here.We know that Russian interests are very involved...and he’s basically turned the world over to them.


This is what I meant...


WASHINGTON (AP) — Justice Department says Geoffrey Berman, US attorney in NYC who oversaw investigations of Trump allies, is resigning.








To be replaced by Jay Clayton. Clayton represented Deutsche Bank and defended them in the massive Russian money laundering scandal. There is a criminal investigation into Deutsche Bank occurring in SDNY. Deutsche Bank is Trump's biggest lender.


----------



## Imtired (Jun 19, 2020)

messy said:


> This is what I meant...
> 
> 
> WASHINGTON (AP) — Justice Department says Geoffrey Berman, US attorney in NYC who oversaw investigations of Trump allies, is resigning.
> ...


Oh boy, is this getting interesting...








						Powerful US attorney who investigated Trump associates refuses to step down after Barr tries to push him out
					

In a fast-escalating crisis Friday night, Attorney General William Barr tried to oust Geoffrey Berman, the powerful US attorney for the Southern District of New York who has investigated a number of associates of President Donald Trump, but Berman defied him by refusing to step down.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 20, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Oh boy, is this getting interesting...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CNN?
Southern district of New York?
Russia?
Where do they get you people?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 20, 2020)

Listen to these dumb fuck libs.








						Cuomo on Trump rally: I would never allow a mass gathering like that in New York
					

“It makes no sense and it’s the exact wrong signal."




					hotair.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 20, 2020)

What Joe Biden’s Event Was Like
As one candidate plays to a nearly empty room, another prepares for a rally with health risks.

Share on FacebookPost on TwitterMail

By Lisa Lerer
June 17, 2020
Hi. Welcome to On Politics, your guide to the day in national politics. I’m Lisa Lerer, your host.

Sign up here to get On Politics in your inbox every weekday.

Image

Credit...Erin Schaff/The New York Times
DARBY, Pa. — In 2020, presidential campaigning is either chaos or quiet.

Over the course of my career covering politics, I have attended hundreds of presidential campaign events.

I’ve never been to one anything like Joe Biden’s economic address in the Philadelphia suburbs today.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 20, 2020)

Hundreds of MI Residents Turn Over Unsolicited Ballot Applications Sent to Dead, Noncitizen, Underage 'Voters'
					

Hundreds of Michigan residents have revealed ballot applications have been sent to dead, noncitizen, or underage "voters." | Politics




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 20, 2020)

I woke up this morning with a heavy heart.  I pray for peace today.  I really want everyone to try and get a long and love each other but that can't happen yet. I was wondering why the left side cant just chill out today and let t and his followers have a little rally?  t and his group have been on lock down for over 100 days.  Krazy Karen everywhere and Nutty Neil is everywhere today on both sides.  Hypocritical people is real and I told my kids that is the #1 trigger for most Americans.  Say one thing and do another or tell others its ok for them but not ok for you.  Stay safe Tulsa.

What is being a hypocrite?
A *hypocrite* preaches one thing, and does another. ... The word *hypocrite* is rooted in the Greek word hypokrites, which means “stage actor, pretender, dissembler.” So think of a *hypocrite* as a person who pretends to be a certain way, but really acts and believes the total opposite.


----------



## messy (Jun 20, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> I woke up this morning with a heavy heart.  I pray for peace today.  I really want everyone to try and get a long and love each other but that can't happen yet. I was wondering why the left side cant just chill out today and let t and his followers have a little rally?  t and his group have been on lock down for over 100 days.  Krazy Karen everywhere and Nutty Neil is everywhere today on both sides.  Hypocritical people is real and I told my kids that is the #1 trigger for most Americans.  Say one thing and do another or tell others its ok for them but not ok for you.  Stay safe Tulsa.
> 
> What is being a hypocrite?
> A *hypocrite* preaches one thing, and does another. ... The word *hypocrite* is rooted in the Greek word hypokrites, which means “stage actor, pretender, dissembler.” So think of a *hypocrite* as a person who pretends to be a certain way, but really acts and believes the total opposite.


I generally agree. If people want to march outside the rally in protest, let them. Just as they should hold the rally inside unmolested. But overall, I hope it’s chill. We will see.


----------



## messy (Jun 20, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Hundreds of MI Residents Turn Over Unsolicited Ballot Applications Sent to Dead, Noncitizen, Underage 'Voters'
> 
> 
> Hundreds of Michigan residents have revealed ballot applications have been sent to dead, noncitizen, or underage "voters." | Politics
> ...


Hysterical journalism. Relax, Joe, there’s a pandemic and people need to vote and there’s no voter fraud. Remember the president even appointed a voter fraud commission to investigate.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 20, 2020)

Kamala #HeelsUpHarris ascends to the top of the Biden VP list: What could go wrong?
					

The trends on Twitter are in and Kamala Harris has risen to the top of Joe Biden's heap for vice presidential picks.   Kamala Harris is trending today. Is it because people remember she laughed about locking up poor parents for their chil...




					www.americanthinker.com


----------



## messy (Jun 20, 2020)

Here’s a real shocker! Birds of a feather...

In a sit-down interview with a Richmond news station, the Imperial Wizard of the Rebel Brigade Knights of the Ku Klux Klan said Republican presidential frontrunner Donald Trump is his candidate for President.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 20, 2020)

messy said:


> I generally agree. If people want to march outside the rally in protest, let them. Just as they should hold the rally inside unmolested. But overall, I hope it’s chill. We will see.


As long as we have "peaceful protest" I'm all good too   However, if one side adds the word violence to make it, "Peaceful Protest with Violence" then we will have big problems tonight.  Let's see what happens and let's hope no one brings bricks, hammers, cocktails made with gasoline, latte cups made with cement, back packs filled with snacks and other things we can't see.  I keep thinking about those two brothers in Boston and what they had in their pack backs. I'm sure plenty of guns will be around and ak47 and black hawks.  If I were the left, I would have just sat this one out and let t have his rally.  Dude is down 15 points.  Joe has 90% of the media and all them think t is selfish and endangering so many people because Mr Ego t wants to promote his agenda for the next four years.  Let him go and then Joe should be able to do a rally too.  Maybe one a month for each party and one debate each month beginning in July.  I personally want to see a debate in July, Aug, Sept and one in Oct.  Then you vote and you all promise to except that out come.  Is that too much to ask?  We are losing our youth and it's all the adults faults.  Look at us.  This is embarrassing and I had to apologize to my kids on behalf of all of us.  So many kids caught in the middle and are so confused and scared all in one and that's not good because.........  Thanks parents, way to go and fight and I mean like I've never seen ever on the planet in 53 years.  The "I'm right and your wrong" attitude is going to end very badly.  STOP THIS NOW!!!!!!!


----------



## messy (Jun 20, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> As long as we have "peaceful protest" I'm all good too   However, if one side adds the word violence to make it, "Peaceful Protest with Violence" then we will have big problems tonight.  Let's see what happens and let's hope no one brings bricks, hammers, cocktails made with gasoline, latte cups made with cement, back packs filled with snacks and other things we can't see.  I keep thinking about those two brothers in Boston and what they had in their pack backs. I'm sure plenty of guns will be around and ak47 and black hawks.  If I were the left, I would have just sat this one out and let t have his rally.  Dude is down 15 points.  Joe has 90% of the media and all them think t is selfish and endangering so many people because Mr Ego t wants to promote his agenda for the next four years.  Let him go and then Joe should be able to do a rally too.  Maybe one a month for each party and one debate each month beginning in July.  I personally want to see a debate in July, Aug, Sept and one in Oct.  Then you vote and you all promise to except that out come.  Is that too much to ask?  We are losing our youth and it's all the adults faults.  Look at us.  This is embarrassing and I had to apologize to my kids on behalf of all of us.  So many kids caught in the middle and are so confused and scared all in one and that's not good because.........  Thanks parents, way to go and fight and I mean like I've never seen ever on the planet in 53 years.  The "I'm right and your wrong" attitude is going to end very badly.  STOP THIS NOW!!!!!!!


I agree entirely.
Funny stuff yesterday. I had someone over to the house, middle aged woman who says “I read The NY Times and the Wall Street Journal every day to get a balance.” Then a while later, we visited with our next door neighbors, retired guy originally from Germany and his Karen wife, both Trumpies and he said I can’t watch the news anymore it’s so biased. All I can do is read the Wall Street Journal for my news.
I had to explain to them both that the real hard right Trump people actually think the Wall Street Journal is part of the “lib MSM” and they read blogs for their news and a lot of it is carried to social media by Russian trolls.  Most of it is fake.  Neither of them could believe it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 20, 2020)

messy said:


> Here’s a real shocker! Birds of a feather...
> 
> In a sit-down interview with a Richmond news station, the Imperial Wizard of the Rebel Brigade Knights of the Ku Klux Klan said Republican presidential frontrunner Donald Trump is his candidate for President.


That’s the best you got?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 20, 2020)

KKK and Russia, 
where do you people come from?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 20, 2020)

Education Secretary: Biden A ‘Total Hypocrite’ For Presumption Of Innocence Standards, Obama Administration Was On ‘Epic Power Trip’ | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com


----------



## messy (Jun 20, 2020)

I guess the Tulsa rally wasn’t exactly a smash hit.
He may be getting down to the true believers...


----------



## messy (Jun 21, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> KKK and Russia,
> where do you people come from?


Trump’s base. As you know.
He seems to be down to that.


----------



## messy (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 21, 2020)

It was a great speech.
Lets see what sleepy Joe does.


----------



## messy (Jun 21, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> It was a great speech.
> Lets see what sleepy Joe does.


Which part, the several minutes about why he can’t walk down a ramp or drink water, or the part about how great “he” has handled the coronavirus? LOL!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 21, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> It was a great speech.
> Lets see what sleepy Joe does.


You obviously don't care about substance nor policy. You just want to be entertained.


----------



## messy (Jun 21, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> It was a great speech.
> Lets see what sleepy Joe does.


What I did like about it was that he now seems willing to sacrifice the “swing voter” and double down on his base.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 21, 2020)

Ha-ha -ahaw...


----------



## messy (Jun 22, 2020)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 22, 2020)

messy said:


> View attachment 7826


The racist in chief, dejected.


----------



## nononono (Jun 22, 2020)

messy said:


> This is what I meant...
> 
> 
> WASHINGTON (AP) — Justice Department says Geoffrey Berman, US attorney in NYC who oversaw investigations of Trump allies, is resigning.
> ...


*Geoffrey Berman OUT ! DEMOCRAT
Jay Clayton IN  ! INDEPENDENT*


*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


----------



## nononono (Jun 22, 2020)

messy said:


> I guess the Tulsa rally wasn’t exactly a smash hit.
> He may be getting down to the true believers...



*100 % Success ......Especially after a three + month LOCKDOWN in 
response to the Democrat/China fourth Coup attempt....!





*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 22, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You obviously don't care about substance nor policy. You just want to be entertained.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 22, 2020)

The circus of cours


Sheriff Joe said:


> KKK and Russia,
> where do you people come from?


the circus of course


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 22, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The racist in chief, dejected.


You sound threatened.  Again.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 22, 2020)

nononono said:


> *100 % Success ......Especially after a three + month LOCKDOWN in
> response to the Democrat/China fourth Coup attempt....!
> 
> 
> ...


Heard the data mining was the best part yet.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 22, 2020)

messy said:


> What I did like about it was that he now seems willing to sacrifice the “swing voter” and double down on his base.


You smart people crack me up.


----------



## nononono (Jun 22, 2020)

Bruddah IZ said:


>




*Welina Hou.....!*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 22, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Welina Hou.....!*


Mahalo nui!  Pehea oe?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 22, 2020)

messy said:


> View attachment 7740
> This is why Trump loses in November. He’s on the side of the guy who shot a guy in the back and then kicked him while he was on the ground, instead of performing his duty and administering aid.


A taser is a lethal weapon... they know that in Georgia.  Hood rat dug his own grave.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 22, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That is a bad cop in many ways. He looks like he has had no training. He has no defense technique and has no clue how to administer CPR.


... or doesn't give a fuck about a drunken, violent criminal that swung on him and shot a deadly weapon at him.  Good luck with that murder charge.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 22, 2020)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Mahalo nui!  Pehea oe?


Aloha lohi ka manaʻo


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 22, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The police have too much on their plate first off. They respond to everything. Maybe that's why they want to resolve any situation instantly, "Comply or die! We got other things to do!"


Too bad the drunk, violent criminal didn't have anything better to do.  He'd probably still be alive.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 22, 2020)

messy said:


> GOP waking up...


LOL... hoped we could get through without a major crisis?  So now it's Trump's fault there was a worldwide pandemic and black criminals are still too stupid to comply with an arrest?  That's your mantra?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 22, 2020)

messy said:


> Trump’s tax returns loom so large here.
> We know that Russian interests are very involved...and he’s basically turned the world over to them.


WAH!  WE DEMAND TO SEE TRUMP'S TAX RETURNS!   WWWWWAAAAAHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 22, 2020)

messy said:


> View attachment 7814


I wonder if Al stopped sexually harassing women long enough to consider the others weren't during a pandemic.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 22, 2020)

messy said:


> Trump’s tax returns loom so large here.
> We know that Russian interests are very involved...and he’s basically turned the world over to them.


#Coocoospolaboys


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 22, 2020)

messy said:


> I agree entirely.
> Funny stuff yesterday. I had someone over to the house, middle aged woman who says “I read The NY Times and the Wall Street Journal every day to get a balance.” Then a while later, we visited with our next door neighbors, retired guy originally from Germany and his Karen wife, both Trumpies and he said I can’t watch the news anymore it’s so biased. All I can do is read the Wall Street Journal for my news.
> I had to explain to them both that the real hard right Trump people actually think the Wall Street Journal is part of the “lib MSM” and they read blogs for their news and a lot of it is carried to social media by Russian trolls.  Most of it is fake.  Neither of them could believe it.


Were they impressed?


----------



## messy (Jun 22, 2020)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Were they impressed?


Depressed, not impressed.
To learn that millions of people get their news from Breitbart and RedState.com is depressing for most people.
Listen, we are a stupid country now. No denying it.
But not as stupid as Trump thinks we are, I hope.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 22, 2020)

messy said:


> Depressed, not impressed.
> To learn that millions of people get their news from Breitbart and RedState.com is depressing for most people.
> Listen, we are a stupid country now. No denying it.
> But not as stupid as Trump thinks we are, I hope.


We?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 22, 2020)

messy said:


> Depressed, not impressed.
> To learn that millions of people get their news from Breitbart and RedState.com is depressing for most people.
> Listen, we are a stupid country now. No denying it.
> But not as stupid as Trump thinks we are, I hope.


Wolf Blitzer is still counting Hillary's votes.  Don't tell me CNN isn't stupid.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 22, 2020)

Bruddah IZ said:


> The circus of cours
> 
> the circus of course


Whodat?


----------



## messy (Jun 22, 2020)

Donald Trump’s poorly-attended rally in Tulsa may have broken the bond he has with his supporters, one of the president’s former top advisor said on Monday.

“The spell has been broken,” former White House Communications Director Anthony Scaramucci declared on Twitter.

“They people are moving on and want to heal from his nonsense,” he explained.


----------



## messy (Jun 23, 2020)

Trump has shown great leadership in dealing with the Coronavirus and the BLM protests. 
Re-election is a shoo-in.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 23, 2020)

messy said:


> Donald Trump’s poorly-attended rally in Tulsa may have broken the bond he has with his supporters, one of the president’s former top advisor said on Monday.
> 
> “The spell has been broken,” former White House Communications Director Anthony Scaramucci declared on Twitter.
> 
> “They people are moving on and want to heal from his nonsense,” he explained.


Yeah... wouldn't have anything to do with the pandemic, rescheduling and possible concerns about hood rat mobs in Tulsa.  

Tell me, methy, how well were his other rallies attended?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 23, 2020)

messy said:


> Trump has shown great leadership in dealing with the Coronavirus and the BLM protests.
> Re-election is a shoo-in.


I'd agree with most of that.  At least he didn't kill a bunch of old people or get chained to a basement furnace for 2 months.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 23, 2020)

messy said:


> Donald Trump’s poorly-attended rally in Tulsa may have broken the bond he has with his supporters, one of the president’s former top advisor said on Monday.
> 
> “The spell has been broken,” former White House Communications Director Anthony Scaramucci declared on Twitter.
> 
> “They people are moving on and want to heal from his nonsense,” he explained.


Probably the reason for mooch being a "former"


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 23, 2020)

messy said:


> Re-election is a shoo-in.


It would be hard to say the same about Biden.


----------



## messy (Jun 23, 2020)

As I have always said, Trump is a tragic aberration in the history of American politics.
It’s good he will be gone, but the stupidity and hatred he has exposed and capitalized on here are very distressing revelations.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 23, 2020)

messy said:


> As I have always said, Trump is a tragic aberration in the history of American politics.
> It’s good he will be gone, but the stupidity and hatred he has exposed and capitalized on here are very distressing revelations.


At the very least Trump stopped Hillary from appointing 3 supremes and will have himself put close to 300 federal judges on the bench.


----------



## messy (Jun 23, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> At the very least Trump stopped Hillary from appointing 3 supremes and will have himself put close to 300 federal judges on the bench.


Very true. 
Last week those Supremes protected LGBTQ rights in the workplace and DACA rights. 
I think we will survive Trump’s temporary regime.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 23, 2020)

messy said:


> As I have always said, Trump is a tragic aberration in the history of American politics.
> It’s good he will be gone, but the stupidity and hatred he has exposed and capitalized on here are very distressing revelations.


As I have always said, Hillary and his wife Bill are a tragic aberration in the history of American politics.
It’s good she is gone, but the stupidity and hatred she has exposed and capitalized on here is not surprising nor a revelation.  #ZZJoe


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 23, 2020)

messy said:


> Very true.
> Last week those Supremes protected LGBTQ rights in the workplace and DACA rights.


They did?  I didn't realize their rights were under attack.


----------



## messy (Jun 23, 2020)

Trump’s appointees.

The Supreme Court on Thursday blocked the Trump administration's attempt to end Deferred Action for Childhood Arrivals, an Obama-era program that protects hundreds of thousands of immigrants brought to the US as children from deportation.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 23, 2020)

messy said:


> Trump’s appointees.
> 
> The Supreme Court on Thursday blocked the Trump administration's attempt to end Deferred Action for Childhood Arrivals, an Obama-era program that protects hundreds of thousands of immigrants brought to the US as children from deportation.




*USCIS Statement on Supreme Court’s DACA Decision*

Release Date: June 19, 2020
*WASHINGTON *— U.S. Citizenship and Immigration Services Deputy Director for Policy Joseph Edlow issued the following statement on today’s Supreme Court decision on the Deferred Action for Childhood Arrivals program:
Today’s court opinion has no basis in law and merely delays the President’s lawful ability to end the illegal Deferred Action for Childhood Arrivals amnesty program. 
“DACA was created through an Executive Branch memorandum after President Obama said repeatedly that it was illegal for him to do so unilaterally and despite the fact that Congress affirmatively rejected the proposal on multiple occasions. The constitutionality of this de facto amnesty program created by the Obama administration has been widely questioned since its inception. The fact remains that under DACA, hundreds of thousands of illegal aliens continue to remain in our country in violation of the laws passed by Congress and to take jobs Americans need now more than ever. Ultimately, DACA is not a long-term solution for anyone, and if Congress wants to provide a permanent solution for these illegal aliens it needs to step in to reform our immigration laws and prove that the cornerstone of our democracy is that presidents cannot legislate with a ‘pen and a phone.”
For more information on USCIS and its programs, please visit uscis.gov or follow them on Twitter (@uscis), Instagram (/uscis), YouTube (/uscis), Facebook (/uscis) and LinkedIn (/uscis).


----------



## messy (Jun 23, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> View attachment 7847
> 
> *USCIS Statement on Supreme Court’s DACA Decision*
> 
> ...


Supreme Court already ruled, but thanks for the note.
Maybe you aren’t aware that they have more authority than a bureaucrat writing a memo.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 23, 2020)

messy said:


> Supreme Court already ruled, but thanks for the note.
> Maybe you aren’t aware that they have more authority than a bureaucrat writing a memo.


Yes the memo was written after the decision ass wipe...do you even know what the decision says? Obviously you don't.

from the NYTimes:
The Supreme Court ruled Thursday that the Trump administration may not immediately proceed with its plan to end a program protecting about 700,000 young immigrants known as Dreamers from deportation....
Chief Justice John G. Roberts Jr. wrote the majority opinion, joined by the court’s four more liberal members in upholding the executive action by President Barack Obama that established the program, Deferred Action for Childhood Arrivals, or DACA. But the chief justice made clear that the decision was based on procedural issues and that the Trump administration could try to redress them.

The court’s decision was provisional, and it did not remove the uncertainty that young immigrants have lived with — including the possibility of being forcibly returned to countries many of them cannot even remember — since they arrived in the United States as children. The DACA program itself provided only a renewable two-year deferral of possible deportation, with no pathway to citizenship.
“Today’s decision allows Dreamers to breathe a temporary sigh of relief,” said Stephen Yale-Loehr, a law professor at Cornell.

Mr. Trump announced in September 2017 that he would wind down the program, basing his decision on the argument that creating or maintaining it was beyond the legal power of any president.

But the justification the government gave, Chief Justice Roberts wrote, was insufficient or, in legal terms, “arbitrary and capricious.” He said the administration may try again to provide adequate reasons.

“Today’s decision must be recognized for what it is: an effort to avoid a politically controversial but legally correct decision,” Justice Thomas wrote. “The court could have made clear that the solution respondents seek must come from the legislative branch.”

“It has given the green light,” he wrote of the court, “for future political battles to be fought in this court rather than where they rightfully belong — the political branches.”









						Trump Can’t Immediately End DACA, Supreme Court Rules (Published 2020)
					

The program, Deferred Action for Childhood Arrivals, protects people brought to the United States as children by shielding them from deportation and letting them work.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## messy (Jun 23, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Yes the memo was written after the decision ass wipe...do you even know what the decision says? Obviously you don't.
> 
> from the NYTimes:
> The Supreme Court ruled Thursday that the Trump administration may not immediately proceed with its plan to end a program protecting about 700,000 young immigrants known as Dreamers from deportation....
> ...


DACA stands, dunbass.
The Supremes have spoken.
Cry all you want.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 23, 2020)

messy said:


> DACA stands, dunbass.
> The Supremes have spoken.
> Cry all you want.


There is that college education.
Too funny.


----------



## messy (Jun 23, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> There is that college education.
> Too funny.


Was that why I was able to put Lion in his place (again)? Maybe.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 23, 2020)

messy said:


> DACA stands, dunbass.
> The Supremes have spoken.
> Cry all you want.


Once again your arrogance and ignorance guide your posts...the Supremes have spoken and you have only an idea what was said.
The fact is Presidents can not through executive order make immigration policy.
A permanent solution needs to be in place so the daca children can stay in the country LEGALLY...


----------



## messy (Jun 23, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Once again your arrogance and ignorance guide your posts...the Supremes have spoken and you have only an idea what was said.
> The fact is Presidents can not through executive order make immigration policy.
> A permanent solution needs to be in place so the daca children can stay in the country LEGALLY...


So DACA stands, per last week’s decision.
You’re talking in circles, but please keep sending government memos and newspaper articles with their opinions about what the FACT of the decision means.


----------



## nononono (Jun 23, 2020)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Mahalo nui!  Pehea oe?




*Maikaʻi loa
Ke pau nei kēia mau Liberal i nā manaʻo ...*


----------



## nononono (Jun 23, 2020)

messy said:


> As I have always said, Trump is a tragic aberration in the history of American politics.
> It’s good he will be gone, but the stupidity and hatred he has exposed and capitalized on here are very distressing revelations.



*Oh ignorant one, what kind of Crystal " Balls " are you handling....*


----------



## nononono (Jun 23, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Aloha lohi ka manaʻo




*ʻAe .... Ke manaʻo nei ʻoe e loaʻa ka noʻonoʻo noʻonoʻo .... nani.*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 23, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Maikaʻi loa
> Ke pau nei kēia mau Liberal i nā manaʻo ...*


he aha hou aʻe?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 23, 2020)

messy said:


> So DACA stands, per last week’s decision.
> You’re talking in circles, but please keep sending government memos and newspaper articles with their opinions about what the FACT of the decision means.


Trump said they will go at it again.
Something about red tape.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 23, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Aloha lohi ka manaʻo


Auwe! E hoʻomaʻamaʻa me ka ʻōlelo Pelekane


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 23, 2020)

messy said:


> So DACA stands, per last week’s decision.
> You’re talking in circles, but please keep sending government memos and newspaper articles with their opinions about what the FACT of the decision means.


Prime example of someone who should remain silent and thought a fool....
Do yourself a favor and read the court ruling...or just continue talking out your ass.
https://www.supremecourt.gov/opinions/19pdf/18-587_5ifl.pdf 

"The dispute before the Court is not whether DHS may rescind DACA.
*All parties agree that it may*. The dispute is instead primarily about the procedure the agency followed in doing so. "


----------



## nononono (Jun 23, 2020)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Auwe! E hoʻomaʻamaʻa me ka ʻōlelo Pelekane


*Now that's funny...!*


----------



## messy (Jun 23, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Prime example of someone who should remain silent and thought a fool....
> Do yourself a favor and read the court ruling...or just continue talking out your ass.
> https://www.supremecourt.gov/opinions/19pdf/18-587_5ifl.pdf
> 
> ...


So DACA stands, right? And the Supremes could have knocked it out, right? Wasn’t that the decision?
How fucking stupid you are that you can’t get that through your fat head?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 23, 2020)

messy said:


> So DACA stands, per last week’s decision.
> You’re talking in circles, but please keep sending government memos and newspaper articles with their opinions about what the FACT of the decision means.


LE, aka Mr. Magoo, gets lost quite often.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 23, 2020)

messy said:


> As I have always said, Trump is a tragic aberration in the history of American politics.
> It’s good he will be gone, but the stupidity and hatred he has exposed and capitalized on here are very distressing revelations.


He'll be gone in 4 years... and we'll probably still have the hate and divide Obama started.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 23, 2020)

messy said:


> Trump’s appointees.
> 
> The Supreme Court on Thursday blocked the Trump administration's attempt to end Deferred Action for Childhood Arrivals, an Obama-era program that protects hundreds of thousands of immigrants brought to the US as children from deportation.


... and the rest went into the cages Obama built.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 23, 2020)

messy said:


> Was that why I was able to put Lion in his place (again)? Maybe.


At least Lion doesn't run from something like you and your brethren do.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 23, 2020)

messy said:


> So DACA stands, right? And the Supremes could have knocked it out, right? Wasn’t that the decision?
> How fucking stupid you are that you can’t get that through your fat head?


It stands for NOW ass wipe...it stands only on a technicality.
It's not the law of the land. It will go back before the court with the objections remedied and will then be rescinded.
You ignorant, miserable piece of shit...what do you think the court meant when they said:
"The dispute before the Court is not whether DHS may rescind DACA. *All parties agree that it may*.
The dispute is instead primarily about the procedure the agency followed in doing so. "
that's from the Supreme Court Ruling, read it and educate yourself.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 23, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> LE, aka Mr. Magoo, gets lost quite often.


This from the most ignorant person in the kitchen...
You haven't read the ruling either...


----------



## espola (Jun 23, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Prime example of someone who should remain silent and thought a fool....
> Do yourself a favor and read the court ruling...or just continue talking out your ass.
> https://www.supremecourt.gov/opinions/19pdf/18-587_5ifl.pdf
> 
> ...


T's friends cut out the messy part where people get to testify about the impact this change will have on their lives.  If they are going to get that completed in 6 months they better get a hustle on.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 23, 2020)

Hmm... looks like systemic oppression didn't affect anything but this moron's ability to spell.









						Home of the Week: Inside The Weeknd’s Gorgeous $25 Million LA Mansion and Its Neon-Lit Car Garage
					

The five-car auto gallery can be lit up in three different hues of neon.




					robbreport.com


----------



## messy (Jun 23, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> It stands for NOW ass wipe...it stands only on a technicality.
> It's not the law of the land. It will go back before the court with the objections remedied and will then be rescinded.
> You ignorant, miserable piece of shit...what do you think the court meant when they said:
> "The dispute before the Court is not whether DHS may rescind DACA. *All parties agree that it may*.
> ...


Hey Dumbfuck, did I opine on whether DACA can be rescinded somehow? No, I didn’t.
I did opine on whether Trump’s appointees struck DACA down when they were offered the opportunity...FYI, they didn’t. 
DACA stands, thanks to the Supreme Court. 
You can bring up other subjects because you can’t focus, but I made my point.
Your unwillingness to acknowledge reality is your problem, fuckface.


----------



## messy (Jun 23, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Hmm... looks like systemic oppression didn't affect anything but this moron's ability to spell.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey look, somebody has ambition! The Robb Report, huh?
Where you get to read what people with a million times more talent and money do? 
Why would you put yourself through that?
The Weeknd is a great singer.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 23, 2020)

messy said:


> Hey look, somebody has ambition! The Robb Report, huh?
> Where you get to read what people with a million times more talent and money do?
> Why would you put yourself through that?
> The Weeknd is a great singer.


He's trash and so are you.  Would you prefer it from the LA Times?  So I guess he "aintz beeze oppressed an sheeeit" like the rest, huh?









						The Weeknd seeks $25 million for Hidden Hills compound
					

Abel Tesfaye, the singer-songwriter known as The Weeknd, has put his Hidden Hills estate on the market for $24.995 million.




					www.latimes.com


----------



## messy (Jun 23, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> He's trash and so are you.  Would you prefer it from the LA Times?  So I guess he "aintz beeze oppressed an sheeeit" like the rest, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you in the market? Hidden Hills is super nice. I bet he doesn't get 25, though. Chances are, he has to unload it because no touring for a year. So it's a distress sale. Maybe goes for 18. He's nailed.

Again, why are you so terribly jealous? It's a sin, you know. 

I wouldn't mind holding $45mm of real estate, unless it's was currently work about $35mm...then I would.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 23, 2020)

messy said:


> Are you in the market? Hidden Hills is super nice. I bet he doesn't get 25, though. Chances are, he has to unload it because no touring for a year. So it's a distress sale. Maybe goes for 18. He's nailed.
> 
> Again, why are you so terribly jealous? It's a sin, you know.
> 
> I wouldn't mind holding $45mm of real estate, unless it's was currently work about $35mm...then I would.


Hidden Hills is very nice, but no... I wouldn't live anywhere near Los Angeles.  I have no interest in letting traffic dictate every facet of my life.  I am, however, always glad to see one of the oppressed see success in this horrible, white man's world.  Anytime systemic oppression and police brutality can be conquered, it's a real success story.  It's great that a "man" like Abel can own that much real estate and not know how to spell his own alias.  Too bad he's another black child that grew up after his baby daddy bailed.  Those stereotypes are so misleading.


----------



## messy (Jun 23, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Hidden Hills is very nice, but no... I wouldn't live anywhere near Los Angeles.  I have no interest in letting traffic dictate every facet of my life.  I am, however, always glad to see one of the oppressed see success in this horrible, white man's world.  Anytime systemic oppression and police brutality can be conquered, it's a real success story.  It's great that a "man" like Abel can own that much real estate and not know how to spell his own alias.  Too bad he's another black child that grew up after his baby daddy bailed.  Those stereotypes are so misleading.


Difficult upbringings often lead to greatness.
He’s a real rock star...they come in all colors, you know. Not like before...
I live in Los Angeles and, except for driving to soccer, traffic doesn’t have much of an impact on me. Office less than 10 mins away, bicycle to haircut and market...great city.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 23, 2020)

messy said:


> Difficult upbringings often lead to greatness.
> He’s a real rock star...they come in all colors, you know. Not like before...
> I live in Los Angeles and, except for driving to soccer, traffic doesn’t have much of an impact on me. Office less than 10 mins away, bicycle to haircut and market...great city.


That's because you don't go anywhere.  Once a month for a haircut isn't relevant.  I spend plenty of time in Los Angeles.  It's a giant cesspool with some nice communities.  God forbid you aren't home by 2 pm on a weekday and have to get on a freeway.

Wasn't Chuck Berry a godfather of rock?  As far as I  know, he was black his entire life.  And this clown is not a rock star.  He's a glorified hip hop queen. 

P.S. - Being born black often leads to single parent households... but I'm sure that's a white cop's fault.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 23, 2020)

'Content of their character', right Bernice?  “We really should not be here today,” King said. “This did not have to happen to Rayshard. There are so many ways that Friday, June 12, could have ended, and a police killing did not have to be one of them. And yet here we are again.”

I mean, like you said, he was such a goot boi.  Well, except when he was beating his wife and kids.  It didn't have to happen, Bernice, but Rayshard was a violent, stupid drunken hood rat and got what he deserved.









						MLK's daughter gives eulogy at Rayshard Brooks funeral
					

Bernice King, youngest daughter of the Rev. Martin Luther King Jr., spoke at the funeral for Brooks at the historic Ebenezer Baptist Church in Atlanta, where her father delivered his first sermon.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 23, 2020)

Uh oh... the black folks aren't going to like THIS.  I hope everyone already got their Section 8 furnished.  Fucking dumbasses.









						Noose rope found in Bubba Wallace’s garage was door pull, had been there since 2019, officials say
					

No federal crime was committed, said U.S. Attorney Jay Town.




					www.al.com


----------



## espola (Jun 23, 2020)

I noticed that Pence voted absentee in Indiana using his former address (the Indiana Governor's Mansion) as his current legal address.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 23, 2020)

espola said:


> I noticed that Pence voted absentee in Indiana using his former address (the Indiana Governor's Mansion) as his current legal address.


Smells like another smoking noose, Ebola!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 23, 2020)

messy said:


> Hey Dumbfuck, did I opine on whether DACA can be rescinded somehow? No, I didn’t.
> I did opine on whether Trump’s appointees struck DACA down when they were offered the opportunity...FYI, they didn’t.
> DACA stands, thanks to the Supreme Court.
> You can bring up other subjects because you can’t focus, but I made my point.
> Your unwillingness to acknowledge reality is your problem, fuckface.


Well put!


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 23, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Well put!


Your contributions, like this one, are fucking invaluable.


----------



## messy (Jun 23, 2020)

Anybody taking bets on who this guy’s choice is for President?AnH


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 23, 2020)

messy said:


> Anybody taking bets on who this guy’s choice is for President?View attachment 7866AnH


Technically, there is no choice for President.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 23, 2020)

messy said:


> Hey Dumbfuck, did I opine on whether DACA can be rescinded somehow? No, I didn’t.
> I did opine on whether Trump’s appointees struck DACA down when they were offered the opportunity...FYI, they didn’t.
> DACA stands, thanks to the Supreme Court.
> You can bring up other subjects because you can’t focus, but I made my point.
> Your unwillingness to acknowledge reality is your problem, fuckface.


Easy Tiger


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 23, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Uh oh... the black folks aren't going to like THIS.  I hope everyone already got their Section 8 furnished.  Fucking dumbasses.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Un fucking believable 
Juicy smollet II


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 23, 2020)

Just another fucking victim.
They made a big deal about nothing.


----------



## messy (Jun 23, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Un fucking believable
> Juicy smollet II


Fuckin hilarious.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 23, 2020)

messy said:


> Fuckin hilarious.


There seems to be a pattern here, no?


----------



## messy (Jun 23, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> There seems to be a pattern here, no?


Absolutely...









						Woman tells BLM supporters she will 'teach her grandkids to hate them'
					

Shocking footage shows the Branson resident, identified herself as Kathy Bennett, yelling at protesters Sunday. 'I will teach them to f***ing hate all of you people', she yells.




					www.google.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 23, 2020)

messy said:


> Anybody taking bets on who this guy’s choice is for President?View attachment 7866AnH


trump speaks his language.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 23, 2020)

Who wins the Juicy Smooliet 2020 award?
(its a shoe in)


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 23, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Who wins the Juicy Smooliet 2020 award?
> (its a shoe in)


Crazy times, they will be coming for us soon.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 23, 2020)

messy said:


> Fuckin hilarious.


This really pisses me off.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 23, 2020)

The one person arrested for burning shit down is white, too funny.
You people happy now?








						U.S. Marshals Arrest Woman Believed To Be Rayshard Brooks’ Girlfriend For Allegedly Burning Down Wendy’s | The Daily Wire
					

Federal law enforcement officials arrested Natalie White, believed to have been the former girlfriend of Rayshard Brooks, for allegedly burning down the




					www.dailywire.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 23, 2020)

Tucker Carlson: FBI Won’t Arrest Rioters, But Sent 15 Agents To Investigate ‘Absurd’ Bubba Wallace Noose Story
					

Tucker Carlson criticized federal law enforcement for allowing rioters to go free while sending 15 agents to investigate the "absurd" Bubba Wallace noose story.




					dailycaller.com


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 23, 2020)

Who has "privilege"?
lol.


----------



## messy (Jun 23, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Who has "privilege"?
> lol.


White people.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 23, 2020)

The only thing Obama was good at.









						Obama Refers to Unrest as 'Great Awakening'
					

Barack Obama referred to the unrest associated with Black Lives Matter protests, as a "Great Awakening" in addressing a Biden fundraiser.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 23, 2020)

Is he even black?
More like chocolate milk.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 23, 2020)

What a fucking POS, hope he hits the wall at 200mph.
Let’s see how fast the confederate flags come back out.

NASCAR driver Bubba Wallace expressed his anger and frustration in an interview on CNN after the FBI released its conclusion that no hate crime had been committed in the garage noose incident at the Talladega Superspeedway in Alabama.

Ditch the fake news ==> Click here to get news you can trust sent right to your inbox. It's free!
"I'm pissed!" he told CNN host Don Lemon. "I'm mad because people are trying to test my character and the person that I am and my integrity."

The FBI concluded that what looked like a noose was just a garage pull and that it had been left at the garage long before anyone knew Wallace was going to use that garage.

Wallace appeared upset at the conclusions being made by his critics over the debacle and specifically pointed out that some people online were accusing him of committing wrongdoing.

"I've been racing all of my life, we've raced out of hundreds of garages that never had garage pulls like that, so people that wanna call it a garage pull and put out old videos and photos of knots, being in, as their evidence, go ahead!" he said.


"But from the evidence that we have, um, that I have, it's a straight-up noose," he claimed.

"The FBI has stated it was a noose over and over again, NASCAR leadership has stated it was a noose," Wallace continued.

"I can confirm that I actually got evidence of what was hanging in my garage over my car around my picker, guys, to confirm that it was a noose, and never seen anything like it," he added.

Many NASCAR drivers and employees joined in show of solidarity with Wallace after it was reported that someone had left a noose as a racial threat against him.

Wallace had previously demanded that NASCAR ban the Confederate flag from their events in order to make them more comfortable for those who saw the flag in a contentious light. NASCAR soon after banned the flag.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 23, 2020)

If America is so racist why do they have to make shut up?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 23, 2020)

messy said:


> Absolutely...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We all hate BLM.  It's a bullshit hate group based on a lie.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 23, 2020)

messy said:


> White people.


White privilege = educated, hard working, respectful of rules and laws and don't buy gold grills instead of a dental plan.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 23, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What a fucking POS, hope he hits the wall at 200mph.
> Let’s see how fast the confederate flags come back out.
> 
> NASCAR driver Bubba Wallace expressed his anger and frustration in an interview on CNN after the FBI released its conclusion that no hate crime had been committed in the garage noose incident at the Talladega Superspeedway in Alabama.
> ...


Darrell seems really pissed off about this.  Apparently all the white drivers have an automatic garage door opener.


----------



## messy (Jun 23, 2020)

Boy you’re all wound up.
Tough to be on the losing side of history.
See ya!


----------



## messy (Jun 23, 2020)

This never gets old.
I love you people...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 23, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> White privilege = educated, hard working, respectful of rules and laws and don't buy gold grills instead of a dental plan.


Okay that was freakin' funny


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 23, 2020)

messy said:


> This never gets old.
> I love you people...


Kinda reminds me of my responses to you people.  Only better.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 23, 2020)

messy said:


> Boy you’re all wound up.
> Tough to be on the losing side of history.
> See ya!


Remind us why you nominated a candidate that was too shitty to beat Trump.  BTW, Biden is white.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 24, 2020)

Was Bubba Wallace just looking for corporate sponsors?
					

One of the rules of thumb in 2020 America is that, if you hear about a racist incident, you should refrain from commenting for 48 hours.  That's why I kept mum about the claim that a racist hung a noose in a garage space assigned to bla...




					www.americanthinker.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## messy (Jun 24, 2020)

I give Kellyanne Conway about 30 days before she quits.
The wheels are coming off.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 24, 2020)

messy said:


> I give Kellyanne Conway about 30 days before she quits.
> The wheels are coming off.


I love it when you people make predictions.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 24, 2020)

messy said:


> This never gets old.
> I love you people...


I'm not sure laughing at fools is all that funny. It's actually sad those people are that misinformed and sure of themselves.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 24, 2020)

messy said:


> I give Kellyanne Conway about 30 days before she quits.
> The wheels are coming off.


One can only answer so many dumb questions.  I heard Ricky Gervais is in the queue.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 24, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I'm not sure laughing at fools is all that funny. It's actually sad those people are that misinformed and sure of themselves.


LMAO!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 24, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Is he even black?
> More like chocolate milk.
> View attachment 7874


Judging people by the color of their skin is textbook racism. You can never deny your racist nature again after that post.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 24, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I love it when you people make predictions.


It's an addiction for those that fancy themselves smart.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 24, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Was Bubba Wallace just looking for corporate sponsors?
> 
> 
> One of the rules of thumb in 2020 America is that, if you hear about a racist incident, you should refrain from commenting for 48 hours.  That's why I kept mum about the claim that a racist hung a noose in a garage space assigned to bla...
> ...


He drives the 43 you idiot.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 24, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Judging people by the color of their skin is textbook racism. You can never deny your racist nature again after that post.


He might as well be a part of the riots.  That way he can deny his racist nature.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 24, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Judging people by the color of their skin is textbook racism. You can never deny your racist nature again after that post.


their?
Too Funny.
Racist


----------



## messy (Jun 24, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I'm not sure laughing at fools is all that funny. It's actually sad those people are that misinformed and sure of themselves.


That’s the beauty of it.
The Stupid People have decided that their uninformed opinions matter as much as facts.
It started with climate science when they were duped by the energy companies and Trump has told them it’s ok not to believe anything factual.
It’s awe-inspiring that this many idiots got together and became the base for a presidency. 
How can you not laugh when you see them together in one place?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 24, 2020)

Bruddah IZ said:


> One can only answer so many dumb questions.  I heard Ricky Gervais is in the queue.


Some things never get old.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 24, 2020)

messy said:


> That’s the beauty of it.
> The Stupid People have decided that their uninformed opinions matter as much as facts.
> It started with climate science when they were duped by the energy companies and Trump has told them it’s ok not to believe anything factual.
> It’s awe-inspiring that this many idiots got together and became the base for a presidency.
> How can you not laugh when you see them together in one place?


It's like picking on invalids, the mentally challenged, small children, the elderly, kicking someone while they are dumb.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 24, 2020)

messy said:


> I give Kellyanne Conway about 30 days before she quits.
> The wheels are coming off.


What does CNN's poll say about it?


----------



## messy (Jun 24, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It's like picking on invalids, the mentally challenged, small children, the elderly, kicking someone while they are dumb.


The crowds cheer the loudest when he uses the most racist phrases, like “Kung Flu.”
That’s why Kellyanne will leave and then you know it’s over for him. Just a hunch.
Maybe Sheriff Joe can replace her.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 24, 2020)

messy said:


> That’s the beauty of it.
> The Stupid People have decided that their uninformed opinions matter as much as facts.
> It started with climate science when they were duped by the energy companies and Trump has told them it’s ok not to believe anything factual.
> It’s awe-inspiring that this many idiots got together and became the base for a presidency.
> How can you not laugh when you see them together in one place?


It is a bit like going into a Wal-Mart, it makes you feel smarter, harder working, in better shape, like you are truly one of the blessed . . . like coming in here to see what the delusional trumpist have posted.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 24, 2020)

messy said:


> The crowds cheer the loudest when he uses the most racist phrases, like “Kung Flu.”
> That’s why Kellyanne will leave and then you know it’s over for him. Just a hunch.
> Maybe Sheriff Joe can replace her.


Bring back the Huckster!


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 24, 2020)

messy said:


> This never gets old.
> I love you people...


Do you liberal ladies sit on the couch and jerk each other off when Trevor is on television?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 24, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Judging people by the color of their skin is textbook racism. You can never deny your racist nature again after that post.


I agree, Pu.  "content of their character" has been a much better way to go the last couple of weeks.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 24, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Bring back the Huckster!


'Kung Flu' is funny.  If you went with a smaller tampon in your ass, there might be room for a sense of humor.


----------



## messy (Jun 24, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> What does CNN's poll say about it?


National polls aren’t important. We have the electoral college...so it goes state by state.
National polls would be deceiving because so many millions more of Americans prefer Biden.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 24, 2020)

messy said:


> That’s the beauty of it.
> The Stupid People have decided that their uninformed opinions matter as much as facts.


The Smart People have decided that their uninformed opinions matter as much as facts. They crack me up.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 24, 2020)

messy said:


> It started with climate science when they were duped by the energy companies and Trump has told them it’s ok not to believe anything factual.
> It’s awe-inspiring that this many idiots got together and became the base for a presidency.
> How can you not laugh when you see them together in one place?


It started with climate science.  Then it morphed in to Corona virus where the freeways were empty and temps were spiking like corona cases despite empty freeways and quarantining and mask wearing.  Then corona and climate were quickly relegated to AYSO status while Race issues were promoted to Premier.  How can you not laugh when you see rioters burning down stores in their own neighborhoods.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 24, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It's like picking on invalids, the mentally challenged, small children, the elderly, kicking someone while they are dumb.


How does it feel?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 24, 2020)

messy said:


> The crowds cheer the loudest when he uses the most racist phrases, like “Kung Flu.”
> That’s why Kellyanne will leave and then you know it’s over for him. Just a hunch.
> Maybe Sheriff Joe can replace her.


He's a wanna be racist.  It's all in his head.  If he starts rioting then maybe.....


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 24, 2020)

messy said:


> National polls aren’t important. We have the electoral college...so it goes state by state.
> National polls would be deceiving because so many millions more of Americans prefer Biden.


But he's white.  Has BLM endorsed him yet?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 24, 2020)

messy said:


> National polls aren’t important. We have the electoral college...so it goes state by state.
> National polls would be deceiving because so many millions more of Americans prefer Biden.


Well, you libtards have been busy trying to remove the electoral college since you didn't win last time... we'll have to see what happens.  

As for 'so many millions more' prefer Biden, what do you base that on?  1,000 people polled at CNN headquarters?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 24, 2020)

messy said:


> The crowds cheer the loudest when he uses the most racist phrases, like “Kung Flu.”
> That’s why Kellyanne will leave and then you know it’s over for him. Just a hunch.
> Maybe Sheriff Joe can replace her.


That would be epic.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 24, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Well, you libtards have been busy trying to remove the electoral college since you didn't win last time... we'll have to see what happens.
> 
> As for 'so many millions more' prefer Biden, what do you base that on?  1,000 people polled at CNN headquarters?


Millions preferred Hillary as well.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 24, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> That would be epic.


Can convicted felons work in the US government?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 24, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Millions preferred Hillary as well.


Yeah... 2 million out of a country of 330 million.  Well, taking into consideration all your dead votes and ballot stuffing, libtard.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 24, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Millions preferred Hillary as well.


Ouch! Lol.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 24, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Can convicted felons work in the US government?


No.


----------



## messy (Jun 24, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Millions preferred Hillary as well.


Correct and she received millions more votes.
The pollsters and those interpreting the polls know this time that it’s the state polls that count.
I wonder how those look?
Trump was ahead of the game knowing Biden is the one to beat him...that’s why he asked for Ukrainian assistance.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 24, 2020)

messy said:


> Correct and she received millions more votes.
> The pollsters and those interpreting the polls know this time that it’s the state polls that count.
> I wonder how those look?
> Trump was ahead of the game knowing Biden is the one to beat him...that’s why he asked for Ukrainian assistance.


And Chinese . . . probably hit up Erdogan as well and speaking of authoritarian murderous dictators, I see little sis seems to be making the moves in North Korea. Will trump go kiss her ass now?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 24, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Can convicted felons work in the US government?


He isn’t convicted any more.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 24, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> And Chinese . . . probably hit up Erdogan as well and speaking of authoritarian murderous dictators, I see little sis seems to be making the moves in North Korea. Will trump go kiss her ass now?


I thought you were out of tears?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 24, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> He isn’t convicted any more.


"The whole case gets undone," he said, with the conviction nullified.

But Bolton said that's not the way things work. She said the right of the president to pardon the former sheriff is different — and separate from — what actually occurred in court.
More to the point, she said what Arpaio wants ignores the legal nature of a pardon.
First, she said, it must be accepted. At that point, Bolton wrote, the defendant is no longer subject to punishment and all of his or her civil rights are restored.

"It does not erase a judgment of conviction, or its underlying legal and factual findings," Bolton said. In fact, the judge said there is case law showing that a pardon carries an imputation of guilt — and that acceptance is "a confession of it."


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 24, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> And Chinese . . . probably hit up Erdogan as well and speaking of authoritarian murderous dictators, I see little sis seems to be making the moves in North Korea. Will trump go kiss her ass now?


Coocoo


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 24, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> He isn’t convicted any more.


*BREAKING: The Case Against General Michael Flynn Has Officially Been Dismissed*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 24, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Millions preferred Hillary as well.


We live in a democratic republic and under the rules of our constitution, one must win the electoral college to attain the Presidency ...Hillary forgot that little fact.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 24, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> We live in a democratic republic and under the rules of our constitution, one must win the electoral college to attain the Presidency ...Hillary forgot that little fact.


Good point.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 24, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> And Chinese . . . probably hit up Erdogan as well and speaking of authoritarian murderous dictators, I see little sis seems to be making the moves in North Korea. Will trump go kiss her ass now?


He's in Wakanda next week... looking to get the black vote.  Mexican vote is already wrapped up... that's why he was at the border wall (you losers said he's not building) this week.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 24, 2020)

So the WHITE WOMAN THAT BURNED DOWN THE WENDY'S turns out to be hood rat Rayshard Brooks' girlfriend.  LMAO!









						Woman arrested over torching of Wendy's where Rayshard Brooks died
					

A woman accused of setting fire to the Wendy's fast-food restaurant in Atlanta where police shot and killed Rayshard Brooks in the parking lot was arrested on Tuesday on suspicion of arson, authorities said. Natalie White, 29, was taken into custody by Fulton County sheriff's deputies on the...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 24, 2020)

Bruddah IZ said:


> *BREAKING: The Case Against General Michael Flynn Has Officially Been Dismissed*


Betta board everything up.


----------



## messy (Jun 24, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "The whole case gets undone," he said, with the conviction nullified.
> 
> But Bolton said that's not the way things work. She said the right of the president to pardon the former sheriff is different — and separate from — what actually occurred in court.
> More to the point, she said what Arpaio wants ignores the legal nature of a pardon.
> ...


Arapaio is one of the reasons Trump will lose AZ as well.
I love how the electoral map is shaping up.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 24, 2020)

messy said:


> Arapaio is one of the reasons Trump will lose AZ as well.
> I love how the electoral map is shaping up.


Arpaio is loved in Arizona.  He treats criminals the way they deserve to be treated.  You're wishful thinking again.


----------



## espola (Jun 24, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Arpaio is loved in Arizona.  He treats criminals the way they deserve to be treated.  You're wishful thinking again.


Loved?  He lost his last election, in 2016, when t fever was hot in Arizona.


----------



## messy (Jun 24, 2020)

espola said:


> Loved?  He lost his last election, in 2016, when t fever was hot in Arizona.


He lost because they loved him so much.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 24, 2020)

messy said:


> He lost because they loved him so much.


You bleeding heart pussies love criminals.  You should have some come live with you.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 24, 2020)

messy said:


> He lost because they loved him so much.


He held office for 25-years.


----------



## nononono (Jun 24, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> LE, aka Mr. Magoo, gets lost quite often.



*You have a very weak mind.....must be from all of the Drug use when you were younger*
*and on the job.....

The " Mr Magoo " moniker is for Spola Ebola and no one else....

LE's posting history is NO Mr Magoo....he roasts you every time you post 
stupid shit like your comment above....

Now I'm going to sit back and watch as he turns the " HEAT " up on you and *
*roasts your weak ass mind.......*


----------



## espola (Jun 24, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> He held office for 25-years.


I don't know if he was a criminal his whole time in office, but he sure was at the end.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 24, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> We live in a democratic republic and under the rules of our constitution, one must win the electoral college to attain the Presidency ...Hillary forgot that little fact.


And Democrats claim to be the voice of the small guy.  The party of intelligence they fancy themselves.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 24, 2020)

messy said:


> He lost because they loved him so much.


Same thing happened to Hillary.  Can you feel the Love?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 24, 2020)

espola said:


> I don't know if he was a criminal his whole time in office, but he sure was at the end.


Sounds like Hillary.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 24, 2020)

messy said:


> Arapaio is one of the reasons Trump will lose AZ as well.
> I love how the electoral map is shaping up.


Me too.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 24, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> He held office for 25-years.


He lost, where's the love? Did a bunch of leftist move in or vote multiple times? You are continuously wrong. You are a tragic character in here. So pitiful you verge on needing sympathy.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 24, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He lost, where's the love? Did a bunch of leftist move in or vote multiple times? You are continuously wrong. You are a tragic character in here. So pitiful you verge on needing sympathy.


You don't.  How's that safe zone?


----------



## messy (Jun 24, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> We live in a democratic republic and under the rules of our constitution, one must win the electoral college to attain the Presidency ...Hillary forgot that little fact.


Absolutely right. Jesus, Lion, that’s twice I’ve agreed with your cranky ass in one week. 
Keep up the good work!


----------



## nononono (Jun 24, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He lost, where's the love? Did a bunch of leftist move in or vote multiple times? You are continuously wrong. You are a tragic character in here. So pitiful you verge on needing sympathy.


*Was that post supposed to have a ' Point "....*


----------



## nononono (Jun 24, 2020)

messy said:


> Absolutely right. Jesus, Lion, that’s twice I’ve agreed with your cranky ass in one week.
> Keep up the good work!


*You'll need some of these....*
*





*
*Nobody likes a Kiss Ass......*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 24, 2020)

nononono said:


> *You'll need some of these....*
> 
> *
> 
> ...


You would know. That's your whole gig in here kissing ass.


----------



## nononono (Jun 24, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You would know. That's your whole gig in here kissing ass.


*No " Ironworker " braggart.....*
*
I tell the TRUTH....

You Can't......
You plant your lips firmly on the Donkey's ASS....*
*Just look in the mirror, the hinny stains are permanent.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 24, 2020)

Another hate crime hoax: Black man headed to jail after tagging college campus with racist graffiti five times since last fall
					

The attorney for Jerome Jackson, 54, speculated his client perpetrated the acts to 'start a conversation about race'




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 24, 2020)

BET founder: It's time for Black Lives Matter to create a political party; Democrats are 'terrified'
					

Tired of black voters being taken for granted




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 24, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He lost, where's the love? Did a bunch of leftist move in or vote multiple times? You are continuously wrong. You are a tragic character in here. So pitiful you verge on needing sympathy.


Wrong about what?  You're the pussy that runs from all my posts.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 24, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Another hate crime hoax: Black man headed to jail after tagging college campus with racist graffiti five times since last fall
> 
> 
> The attorney for Jerome Jackson, 54, speculated his client perpetrated the acts to 'start a conversation about race'
> ...


I'm still waiting for them to catch whoever LeBron paid to paint his fence.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 24, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> BET founder: It's time for Black Lives Matter to create a political party; Democrats are 'terrified'
> 
> 
> Tired of black voters being taken for granted
> ...


The only party BLM can organize involves Hennessy, weed and gunshots.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 24, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I'm still waiting for them to catch whoever LeBron paid to paint his fence.


LeBronda is just a big  pussy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 24, 2020)

So this is the team that’s gonna take down Trump?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 24, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Wrong about what?  You're the pussy that runs from all my posts.


I thought it was just me.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 24, 2020)

Prosecutor decides not to charge officer who shot Black teen
					

A South Carolina prosecutor said Wednesday that he will not file charges against the white police officer who fatally shot a Black teenager who pointed a gun at the officer as he ran away.  Josh Ruffin, 17, was an immediate threat to the safety of the officers and others when he stopped during...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 25, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Wrong about what?  You're the pussy that runs from all my posts.


Cuz I feel sorry for you . . . that, and you are always angry. So negative, at least LE is entertaining in his stupor cause he thinks he's on top of things, lol!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 25, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Cuz I feel sorry for you . . . that, and you are always angry. So negative, at least LE is entertaining in his stupor cause he thinks he's on top of things, lol!


So it is just me.


----------



## messy (Jun 25, 2020)

Just imagine our national humiliation and Trump’s popularity when Europe shuts down its borders to American citizens this summer, because our nation couldn’t get its act together on the virus.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 25, 2020)

messy said:


> Just imagine our national humiliation and Trump’s popularity when Europe shuts down its borders to American citizens this summer, because our nation couldn’t get its act together on the virus.


Bummer for Europe.  I guess Americans will spend their dollars at home.  MAGA.  I’ll let him know that he should work on his popularity.  Oh the humiliation.


----------



## messy (Jun 25, 2020)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Bummer for Europe.  I guess Americans will spend their dollars at home.  MAGA.  I’ll let him know that he should work on his popularity.  Oh the humiliation.


They’re letting him know already, believe me. His popularity is at an all-time low.
And if we are shut out of Europe, he might want to resign. 
He needs the true believers like you. But not enough of them for him to win...
As I said I will let you know when he has a chance.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 25, 2020)

messy said:


> They’re letting him know already, believe me. His popularity is at an all-time low.
> And if we are shut out of Europe, he might want to resign.
> He needs the true believers like you. But not enough of them for him to win...
> As I said I will let you know when he has a chance.


Like trump himself, his devoted followers refuse to take responsibility for their own actions. They are their own worse enemies. They seem totally unaware of being the cause of their own grief.


----------



## messy (Jun 25, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Like trump himself, his devoted followers refuse to take responsibility for their own actions. They are their own worse enemies. They seem totally unaware of being the cause of their own grief.


The Stupid People will go down swinging. Poor Iz is flailing away but I admire his fight...


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 25, 2020)

messy said:


> Just imagine our national humiliation and Trump’s popularity when Europe shuts down its borders to American citizens this summer, because our nation couldn’t get its act together on the virus.


Like your boy Cuomo?  Wasn't Trump that murdered a bunch of old people.  Why are you still blaming Trump?  Is it because you have no chance of beating him any other way?  Just going to keep throwing the shit and hope something sticks?  Trump put governors in charge.  If you're unhappy, start there, crybaby.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 25, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Like your boy Cuomo?  Wasn't Trump that murdered a bunch of old people.  Why are you still blaming Trump?  Is it because you have no chance of beating him any other way?  Just going to keep throwing the shit and hope something sticks?  Trump put governors in charge.  If you're unhappy, start there, crybaby.


trump ran and hid in a bunker.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 25, 2020)

GOP aghast as Trump's polls sink amid divisive racial rhetoric: 'It's been a bad couple weeks'
					

President Donald Trump is doubling down on a strategy he believes worked to his advantage four years ago: seizing on divisive culture wars and using race-baiting rhetoric as he seeks to fire up his base to give him a second term in office. His GOP allies on Capitol Hill are looking on with alarm.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## messy (Jun 25, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> trump ran and hid in a bunker.


Trump said there was no problem. Compared to all other national leaders, he had no idea what he was doing. Americans know that.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 25, 2020)

messy said:


> Trump said there was no problem. Compared to all other national leaders, he had no idea what he was doing. Americans know that.


National and worldwide. The top three worst, the USA, Brazil and Russia, great company to keep.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 25, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> trump ran and hid in a bunker.


You're so fucking stupid.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 25, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> GOP aghast as Trump's polls sink amid divisive racial rhetoric: 'It's been a bad couple weeks'
> 
> 
> President Donald Trump is doubling down on a strategy he believes worked to his advantage four years ago: seizing on divisive culture wars and using race-baiting rhetoric as he seeks to fire up his base to give him a second term in office. His GOP allies on Capitol Hill are looking on with alarm.
> ...


No way!  CNN!  Are YOU telling me CNN wrote something negative about Trump?  Holy shit... the end really IS near.  Dumbass.


----------



## messy (Jun 25, 2020)

Trump trailing Biden in 6 key battleground states: polls
					

New polls released Thursday in six crucial general election battleground states that will help decide the winner of the presidential election indicate that as of right now, Democratic challenger Joe Biden is topping President Trump in each of them.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 25, 2020)

messy said:


> Trump trailing Biden in 6 key battleground states: polls
> 
> 
> New polls released Thursday in six crucial general election battleground states that will help decide the winner of the presidential election indicate that as of right now, Democratic challenger Joe Biden is topping President Trump in each of them.
> ...


Let me guess... you think polls mean something and will post these everyday until you lose in November?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 25, 2020)

Have to love the double standard.  Only a pet could love that ugly bitch's face.









						Cambridge University defends professor who tweeted 'abolish whiteness'
					

Dr Priyamvada Gopal, a professor in colonial and postcolonial literature, faced a torrent of racial abuse for a series of tweets she posted on Tuesday.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 25, 2020)

Good luck with this... fucking morons.  It'll take 30 seconds to blame cops when a black kid is killed by another black kid.









						District police eliminated from Oakland schools: Board votes to abolish agency
					

The Oakland school board voted unanimously to eliminate the district’s police department Wednesday, in a historic vote following nationwide protests that have pushed education officials to end their agreements with police.




					www.sfchronicle.com


----------



## nononono (Jun 25, 2020)

QUOTE="Sheriff Joe, post: 337414, member: 1585"
So this is the team that’s gonna take down Trump?

View attachment 7898

/QUOTE


*Ahhhh.....would ja look at that.....*
*
" Heels Up Harris " holding on tight to the " Willie " that wormed her into Political *
*backrooms for future advancement.....!*


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 25, 2020)

White cops are just evil.  We really need to defund ALL of them.









						Exclusive: Suspect Caught On Surveillance Video Accused Of Trying To Abduct Children From Queens Home
					

A suspect caught on surveillance video is accused of putting a little girl through a terrifying ordeal; CBS2's Cory James reports.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 25, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> trump ran and hid in a bunker.


Yes, in the White House.
You people crack me up.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 25, 2020)

messy said:


> Trump trailing Biden in 6 key battleground states: polls
> 
> 
> New polls released Thursday in six crucial general election battleground states that will help decide the winner of the presidential election indicate that as of right now, Democratic challenger Joe Biden is topping President Trump in each of them.
> ...


Sucker


----------



## messy (Jun 25, 2020)

I wonder if the oligarchs (top 1%) will stick with Trump. 
That has yet to be seen, but if Biden doesn’t swing too far left, I expect they will move over to him.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 25, 2020)

messy said:


> I wonder if the oligarchs (top 1%) will stick with Trump.
> That has yet to be seen, but if Biden doesn’t swing too far left, I expect they will move over to him.


Clueless


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 25, 2020)

messy said:


> I wonder if the oligarchs (top 1%) will stick with Trump.
> That has yet to be seen, but if Biden doesn’t swing too far left, I expect they will move over to him.


Do you live in downtown Seattle....?


----------



## messy (Jun 25, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Do you live in downtown Seattle....?


Nope. I live in Los Angeles. The term “oligarchs” scared you, huh?
If “top 1%” makes you feel more comfortable, use that term.
We know Charles Koch will always be GOP for the economic libertarianism, but the others seem to move around. Trump might be scaring them, worse than Biden does.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 25, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> White cops are just evil.  We really need to defund ALL of them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who will protect the blacks from other blacks?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 25, 2020)

messy said:


> Nope. I live in Los Angeles. The term “oligarchs” scared you, huh?
> If “top 1%” makes you feel more comfortable, use that term.
> We know Charles Koch will always be GOP for the economic libertarianism, but the others seem to move around. Trump might be scaring them, worse than Biden does.


Nothing about you scares me asswipe, your rhetoric smells of horseshit...


----------



## messy (Jun 25, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Nothing about you scares me asswipe, your rhetoric smells of horseshit...


It’s not rhetoric. Just pointing out factors in who becomes president. It seems a bit over your head, but it seems obvious to me.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 25, 2020)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Who will protect the blacks from other blacks?


Not to worry, my brother.  If I had a murderer... he'd look like Trayvon.  They believe all black on black crimes are solved... though I've shown them less than 20% actually are.  They don't care.


----------



## nononono (Jun 25, 2020)

messy said:


> I wonder if the oligarchs (top 1%) will stick with Trump.
> That has yet to be seen, but if Biden doesn’t swing too far left, I expect they will move over to him.


*Do you have a wart on your nose, you have got to have a wart on your nose...*
*Post a picture of your face.....if you don't, then the default is you have a wart on
your nose and subsequently you are a major TROLL for the Democrat Party.... 
A Filthy Limited in Education Criminal Troll for the Democrat Party with a wart on his nose...!
*
*Wart's in your court " Messy " Financial...with a wart.*


----------



## messy (Jun 25, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Not to worry, my brother.  If I had a murderer... he'd look like Trayvon.  They believe all black on black crimes are solved... though I've shown them less than 20% actually are.  They don't care.


Hey look. Outlaw and Iz have found each other! You can both blame black people for your failures. I like it.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 25, 2020)

messy said:


> Hey look. Outlaw and Iz have found each other! You can both blame black people for your failures. I like it.


Yes... we found each other.  But unlike you douche bags, we only have 1 profile and don't "like" our own posts.


----------



## nononono (Jun 25, 2020)

messy said:


> Hey look. Outlaw and Iz have found each other! You can both blame black people for your failures. I like it.



*Hey " Messy "............








Go on....touch it...You know you want too...!*


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 25, 2020)

LMAO!  "yo, ah finna getz dey lawya if dis' job ain't handed to a people of color, fam."









						BLM Movement Pushes Tech Bigwigs to Enhance Racial Inclusion
					

The "Black Lives Matter" movement has spurred many tech stalwarts to realize the benefits of inclusion, reevaluate their diversity practices and be more racially inclusive in their approach.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## messy (Jun 25, 2020)

Another reason Trump loses...he may even lose North Carolina...

Sitting in his patrol car in Wilmington, N.C., Officer Michael “Kevin” Piner predicted Black Lives Matter protests would soon lead to civil war. “I’m ready,” Piner told another officer, adding that he planned to buy an assault rifle.


“We are just going to go out and start slaughtering them f------ n------,” he said.


----------



## messy (Jun 25, 2020)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Sucker


By “Sucker,” you really meanto tell me “I mean wow, messy you ain’t kidding. The wheels are falling off and desperate angry losers like me should bow down to your recognition of electoral realities.”
I would say “listen and learn, son...try not to say anything.”








						Former GOP candidate Carly Fiorina says she'll vote for Biden
					

Former 2016 Republican presidential candidate Carly Fiorina says she'll support Joe Biden over President Donald Trump in the 2020 election, calling the presumptive Democratic standard-bearer a person of "humility" and "character."




					www.google.com


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 25, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Hey " Messy "............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 25, 2020)

messy said:


> Another reason Trump loses...he may even lose North Carolina...
> 
> Sitting in his patrol car in Wilmington, N.C., Officer Michael “Kevin” Piner predicted Black Lives Matter protests would soon lead to civil war. “I’m ready,” Piner told another officer, adding that he planned to buy an assault rifle.
> 
> ...


You sound much more intelligent than you did on 11/9/16.
What changed?
Finish school?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 25, 2020)

BET founder Robert Johnson says Dems taking black voters 'for granted,' calls for BLM to form party
					

BET founder Robert Johnson says the Democratic Party has taken black voters in America for granted, and he urges the ascendant Black Lives Matter (BLM) movement to form a new third party to fight for their interests.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 25, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Yes... we found each other.  But unlike you douche bags, we only have 1 profile and don't "like" our own posts.


Your projection is showing.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 25, 2020)

messy said:


> Another reason Trump loses...he may even lose North Carolina...
> 
> Sitting in his patrol car in Wilmington, N.C., Officer Michael “Kevin” Piner predicted Black Lives Matter protests would soon lead to civil war. “I’m ready,” Piner told another officer, adding that he planned to buy an assault rifle.
> 
> ...


I think we're all pretty tired of the phony, made up bullshit.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 25, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Your projection is showing.


Well, I've accused you and your "pals" multiple times... not a single denial.  Case closed, inspector.


----------



## messy (Jun 25, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I think we're all pretty tired of the phony, made up bullshit.


Must be the audiotape of them saying it that’s the made up part, genius. Nobody’s tired of it. Just getting started.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 25, 2020)

messy said:


> Must be the audiotape of them saying it that’s the made up part, genius. Nobody’s tired of it. Just getting started.


No, it's about done, because everyone's pretty tired of the feral behavior from a group of clowns that only give a shit about someone's life if there's something in it for them.  Do you honestly think America is stupid enough to buy BLM?  Seriously?  Enjoy your parades, graffiti and broken statues.  But don't, for a second, think there's been some awakening to anything.  Everyone is pandering to a group of morons.  And unless you sacrifice another career criminal stupid enough to resist arrest, this will be forgotten like all the others.

The whole "content of their character" line turned out to be a self defeating prophecy.


----------



## messy (Jun 25, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> No, it's about done, because everyone's pretty tired of the feral behavior from a group of clowns that only give a shit about someone's life if there's something in it for them.  Do you honestly think America is stupid enough to buy BLM?  Seriously?  Enjoy your parades, graffiti and broken statues.  But don't, for a second, think there's been some awakening to anything.  Everyone is pandering to a group of morons.  And unless you sacrifice another career criminal stupid enough to resist arrest, this will be forgotten like all the others.
> 
> The whole "content of their character" line turned out to be a self defeating prophecy.


Quick question. When was the last year when they had whites-only hotels in metropolitan Atlanta? (Hint: I have a car from the same year).
How old were your parents? Or say, maybe a black person your age’s parents? How about a black person in Atlanta?


----------



## messy (Jun 26, 2020)

Former presidential contender Andrew Yang said Donald Trump’s repeated use of the racist term “kung flu” to refer to the coronavirus “is the desperate thrashing around of a losing candidate.”
Trump uses derogatory and offensive slurs to “distract attention from the fact that the administration has completely botched and mishandled the coronavirus pandemic,” Yang, who quit the race for the 2020 Democratic nomination in February, told CNN’s Anderson Cooper.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 26, 2020)

TGIF everyone.  Big summer ahead of us all.  Joe said he will force every American to wear a mask if he's elected.  The Orange County Supervisors pissed a lot of people off last night for not wearing a mask at their meeting.  Force a Mask or a Choice to wear a Mask, the choice is yours in November.  Wow, this is going to be about the Mask in 2020 Election.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 26, 2020)

messy said:


> Former presidential contender Andrew Yang said Donald Trump’s repeated use of the racist term “kung flu” to refer to the coronavirus “is the desperate thrashing around of a losing candidate.”
> Trump uses derogatory and offensive slurs to “distract attention from the fact that the administration has completely botched and mishandled the coronavirus pandemic,” Yang, who quit the race for the 2020 Democratic nomination in February, told CNN’s Anderson Cooper.


Yang gang!


----------



## messy (Jun 26, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> TGIF everyone.  Big summer ahead of us all.  Joe said he will force every American to wear a mask if he's elected.  The Orange County Supervisors pissed a lot of people off last night for not wearing a mask at their meeting.  Force a Mask or a Choice to wear a Mask, the choice is yours in November.  Wow, this is going to be about the Mask in 2020 Election.


Put another way, will America re-elect a President who wouldn't do the very simple act of wearing a mask in public when every single public health official said you should and our country is about the worst in the world at containing the virus?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 26, 2020)

messy said:


> Quick question. When was the last year when they had whites-only hotels in metropolitan Atlanta? (Hint: I have a car from the same year).
> How old were your parents? Or say, maybe a black person your age’s parents? How about a black person in Atlanta?


I don't go to Atlanta.  When is BET going to include people other than blacks?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 26, 2020)

messy said:


> Former presidential contender Andrew Yang said Donald Trump’s repeated use of the racist term “kung flu” to refer to the coronavirus “is the desperate thrashing around of a losing candidate.”
> Trump uses derogatory and offensive slurs to “distract attention from the fact that the administration has completely botched and mishandled the coronavirus pandemic,” Yang, who quit the race for the 2020 Democratic nomination in February, told CNN’s Anderson Cooper.


Why would anybody care what Yang says?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 26, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yang gang!


Yeah... one Asian guy and a bunch of libtard welfare rats holding their hands out for that free money that isn't free.  Losers.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 26, 2020)

messy said:


> Put another way, will America re-elect a President who wouldn't do the very simple act of wearing a mask in public when every single public health official said you should and our country is about the worst in the world at containing the virus?


I see Gavin Newsom without a mask all the time.  Should he get re-elected?  You can't force people to wear masks.  They won't do it.  They're the same idiots rioting and blocking freeways in support of a violent, hood rat criminal that nobody gave a shit about until he was dead.


----------



## messy (Jun 26, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Yeah... one Asian guy and a bunch of libtard welfare rats holding their hands out for that free money that isn't free.  Losers.


You’re bummed cuz it’s over for you and your kind, huh?
Back under the rock you go!


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 26, 2020)

messy said:


> You’re bummed cuz it’s over for you and your kind, huh?
> Back under the rock you go!


What's over?  Wait, you don't actually think this changes anything, do you?  Listen, I'm all for equality... but the bar has already been lowered for black people and they STILL whine and cry.  When you're willing to talk about single family households, poor academic performance, incarceration rates that are due to actions and not skin color, we can talk.  Sorry... seen too many examples (e.g. - DAILY) of why black people wind up arrested or in prison. This bullshit about blaming everyone else for the low status in society is not society's problem.  NO other race has it.  It's not my fault black people can't compete and need a lot of attention.  Maybe spend less time crying and more time self reflecting?

When a race of people murders itself 7 times per day, but cries about police interactions because they make stupid decisions and don't want to be held accountable for them, you have ZERO credibility.  NONE.  ZILCH.  Keep that in mind while you watch things go right back to normal.


----------



## messy (Jun 26, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I don't go to Atlanta.  When is BET going to include people other than blacks?


You didn’t answer my question.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 26, 2020)

messy said:


> You didn’t answer my question.


I did answer you.  I don't go to Atlanta.  I know there were "whites only" this and that.  There isn't anymore.  Now there is "only black" this and that.  Kind of like the N-word.  It's the worst word in the history of language... unless you're black, and THEN it's okay to use every 10 seconds.

Jesse Jackson said it best... he feels safer in a white neighborhood than a black one.  That's ALL anybody needs to hear.

... but you're a liberal... I wouldn't expect you to start acknowledging hypocrisy now.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 26, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I did answer you.  I don't go to Atlanta.  I know there were "whites only" this and that.  There isn't anymore.  Now there is "only black" this and that.  Kind of like the N-word.  It's the worst word in the history of language... unless you're black, and THEN it's okay to use every 10 seconds.
> 
> Jesse Jackson said it best... he feels safer in a white neighborhood than a black one.  That's ALL anybody needs to hear.
> 
> ... but you're a liberal... I wouldn't expect you to start acknowledging hypocrisy now.


There still is plenty of whites only in the south, just not on signs, but everyone knows.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 26, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> There still is plenty of whites only in the south, just not on signs, but everyone knows.


You've got 'plenty' examples of these common knowledge things....
Do share. Please....


----------



## messy (Jun 26, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I did answer you.  I don't go to Atlanta.  I know there were "whites only" this and that.  There isn't anymore.  Now there is "only black" this and that.  Kind of like the N-word.  It's the worst word in the history of language... unless you're black, and THEN it's okay to use every 10 seconds.
> 
> Jesse Jackson said it best... he feels safer in a white neighborhood than a black one.  That's ALL anybody needs to hear.
> 
> ... but you're a liberal... I wouldn't expect you to start acknowledging hypocrisy now.


They still had “whites only” hotels in Atlanta and many other places up until 1964. Can you believe that? How old were your parents in 1964?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 26, 2020)

messy said:


> They still had “whites only” hotels in Atlanta and many other places up until 1964. Can you believe that? How old were your parents in 1964?


Has nothing to do with the last 50-years, does it?  NOTHING.  5 decades. 

Has BET started including white people in TODAY'S world?  Hispanics?  Asians?  Or is it BLACK ENTERTAINMENT TELEVISION?  Do you honestly think black people wouldn't be perfectly happy with black only hotels?  LMAO!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 26, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> You've got 'plenty' examples of these common knowledge things....
> Do share. Please....


Go there, but you won't see it cuz you don't want to. There are simply places blacks know better than going.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 26, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Go there, but you won't see it cuz you don't want to. There are simply places blacks know better than going.


If I was black, I'd avoid black neighborhoods... since I'm more than ten times likely to be murdered there than a white neighborhood.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 26, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Go there, but you won't see it cuz you don't want to. There are simply places blacks know better than going.


Just say no you don't have examples and move on...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 26, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Just say no you don't have examples and move on...


How would one show examples of things that are just givens but no longer spelled out on signs? I could post many of these, but why, you don't want to know. You just want to go "back".









						"I’m a black man who moved to the Deep South. Here’s what it’s teaching me about race."
					

The South represents slavery and bigotry. Living here has emboldened me like nowhere else I've been before.




					www.vox.com


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 26, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> How would one show examples of things that are just givens but no longer spelled out on signs? I could post many of these, but why, you don't want to know. You just want to go "back".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So you're having a hard time articulating or showing examples of these "givens" so you turn on me and accuse me of not wanting to know.
Interesting concept Daffy....glad I asked.
PS The article you posted is interesting, thanks.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 26, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> So you're having a hard time articulating or showing examples of these "givens" so you turn on me and accuse me of not wanting to know.
> Interesting concept Daffy....glad I asked.
> PS The article you posted is interesting, thanks.


Blah, blah, blah. As nono would say, *PROVE ME WRONG!!!!!*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 26, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Blah, blah, blah. As nono would say, *PROVE ME WRONG!!!!!*


Is that what you call conversation?

One of my best friends daughter went to and graduated from Auburn University where she met her fiance.
She's white, he's black. Next spring I'll be attending their wedding in the deep south. I'm looking forward to it.

Alabama is the last southern state to have the confederate flag as part of their state flag.
The folks in Alabama are getting ready to remove that symbol.

Racism is learned, as generations pass on, bigotry is also passing on....

This parts for you Daffy, blah blah blah...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 26, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Is that what you call conversation?
> 
> One of my best friends daughter went to and graduated from Auburn University where she met her fiance.
> She's white, he's black. Next spring I'll be attending their wedding in the deep south. I'm looking forward to it.
> ...


Yeah, really (on the flag part) common knowledge . . . but it ain't gone yet!
There are plenty of smart people in the South, especially in college areas. Do you believe that shows that racial bias, racism, and exclusion based on that are non-existent there? . . . and I'm also not saying it's not a two way street.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 26, 2020)

Uh oh... another bad white cop!  The Dindu Nuffins Gazette says he was on his way to community service after church.









						NYPD Seeks Suspect In Baseball Bat Attack Outside Home Depot In The Bronx
					

The NYPD wants the public's help identifying the suspect in a baseball bat attack. According to police, a 34-year-old man was out front of the Home Depot at Bronx Terminal Market at 8:10 p.m. on June 14 when the suspect walked up and hit him on the head with a bat. Katie Johnston reports.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 26, 2020)

"Myth" busted? NJ AG indicts four over mail-in ballot fraud; "hundreds" of mail-in ballots discovered (updated)
					

“This is corruption. This is fraud.”




					hotair.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 26, 2020)

Oops, he did it again. Biden's outlandish gaffe in Pennsylvania delights GOP
					

Joe has a problem with numbers




					hotair.com


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 26, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Oops, he did it again. Biden's outlandish gaffe in Pennsylvania delights GOP
> 
> 
> Joe has a problem with numbers
> ...


1,000,000 v 6,200


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 26, 2020)

Black lives matter , but their names don’t.








						WATCH: Pelosi, Schumer Can’t Remember George Floyd’s Name
					

The leaders of the Democratic Party in Washington, Senate Minority Leader Chuck Schumer and House Speaker Nancy Pelosi, are so dedicated to seeking




					www.dailywire.com


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 26, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> What's over?  Wait, you don't actually think this changes anything, do you?  Listen, I'm all for equality... but the bar has already been lowered for black people and they STILL whine and cry.  When you're willing to talk about single family households, poor academic performance, incarceration rates that are due to actions and not skin color, we can talk.  Sorry... seen too many examples (e.g. - DAILY) of why black people wind up arrested or in prison. This bullshit about blaming everyone else for the low status in society is not society's problem.  NO other race has it.  It's not my fault black people can't compete and need a lot of attention.  Maybe spend less time crying and more time self reflecting?
> 
> When a race of people murders itself 7 times per day, but cries about police interactions because they make stupid decisions and don't want to be held accountable for them, you have ZERO credibility.  NONE.  ZILCH.  Keep that in mind while you watch things go right back to normal.


Hard truth is still truth.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 27, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yeah, really (on the flag part) common knowledge . . . but it ain't gone yet!
> There are plenty of smart people in the South, especially in college areas. Do you believe that shows that racial bias, racism, and exclusion based on that are non-existent there? . . . and I'm also not saying it's not a two way street.


You asked for examples I gave them. 
When you ask if my examples shows that racism is non- existent, did you not read : 
"Racism is learned, as generations pass on, bigotry is also passing on" 
Perhaps once again comprehension gets in your way or perhaps you just want to be contrary... 
Bigotry, like ignorance, will unfortunately always be around.
Bigotry like willful ignorance is despicable.
You seemingly suffer willful ignorance. How unfortunate.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 27, 2020)

Journalist Says Don't Sweat the New Polls, 'Democrats have gone stark raving baying-at-the-moon bats**t crazy'
					

Cates: THE DEMOCRATIC BASE IS NOT GROWING. It's been SHRINKING for 5 years now.




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 27, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Journalist Says Don't Sweat the New Polls, 'Democrats have gone stark raving baying-at-the-moon bats**t crazy'
> 
> 
> Cates: THE DEMOCRATIC BASE IS NOT GROWING. It's been SHRINKING for 5 years now.
> ...


Especially amongst blacks.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 27, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> You asked for examples I gave them.
> When you ask if my examples shows that racism is non- existent, did you not read :
> "Racism is learned, as generations pass on, bigotry is also passing on"
> Perhaps once again comprehension gets in your way or perhaps you just want to be contrary...
> ...


Yeah, yeah, I know. You know a black guy . . . and one means all. I asked for examples? So you have one? Lol! My comprehension? Get real old man, you are always a step behind the curve.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 27, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yeah, yeah, I know. You know a black guy . . . and one means all. I asked for examples? So you have one? Lol! My comprehension? Get real old man, you are always a step behind the curve.


Jealous?


----------



## espola (Jun 27, 2020)

Money talks --









						Zuckerberg: Facebook will prohibit hate speech in its ads
					

Facebook CEO Mark Zuckerberg on Friday said the company will change its policies to prohibit hate speech in its advertisements.




					www.cnbc.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 27, 2020)

espola said:


> Money talks --
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There goes trumps whole schtick.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## espola (Jun 27, 2020)

You won't see me commenting on the TRE45ON hashtag now trending on twitter, because I believe that not even t is capable of that low a thing.


----------



## espola (Jun 27, 2020)

“The only thing necessary for the triumph of evil is for good men to do nothing."  

-- JFK/Burke


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 27, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yeah, yeah, I know. You know a black guy . . . and one means all. I asked for examples? So you have one? Lol! My comprehension? Get real old man, you are always a step behind the curve.


Back to projecting...

You're pathetic. You attempt to paint portraits with that fucking crop duster...and once again you fail miserably.
"There still is plenty of whites only in the south, just not on signs, but everyone knows."
Everyone knows...?
Watch this ya jack ass...



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=3277391102327752


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 27, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Back to projecting...
> 
> You're pathetic. You attempt to paint portraits with that fucking crop duster...and once again you fail miserably.
> "There still is plenty of whites only in the south, just not on signs, but everyone knows."
> ...


You certainly assume a lot.


----------



## nononono (Jun 27, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> View attachment 7916



*The Communist " THUGS " called ANTIFA should be shot on sight !*


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 27, 2020)

While female soccer players kneel to protest cops... BLM, baby!









						Chicago Shootings: 7 Dead, 15 Wounded in Gun Violence Across the City
					

Seven people, including a 1-year-old boy, are dead and at least 12 others have been wounded in shootings across the city of Chicago so far this weekend. At approximately 5:42 p.m. Friday, a 42-year-old man was on the sidewalk in the 200 block of North Leclaire when a person stepped out of an...




					www.nbcchicago.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 28, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You certainly assume a lot.


Sadly you prove the vast majority of those assumptions daily when you decide to post twisted logic...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 28, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


>


Joe has no recollection of Kamala's attack...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 28, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Sadly you prove the vast majority of those assumptions daily when you decide to post twisted logic...


Show me, prove it.


----------



## messy (Jun 28, 2020)

Isn't it nice to wake up some mornings and go, yeah, I'm gonna help make sure this guy wins it, and he's gonna surround himself with a solid team, and they're gonna lead us out of this shitmire one slog at a time? Joe, we're with you.


----------



## nononono (Jun 28, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Show me, prove it.


*Your comment supports it.*

*Your posting history validates it.

At some point you'll accept the TRUTH...
Hopefully it's before the Communist/Liberals come for your 
bank account/house and belongings...!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 28, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Your comment supports it.
> 
> Your posting history validates it.
> 
> ...


So I see you got nothing, but the challenge is for lying eyes . . . but it is cute how you try to stick up for him.


----------



## nononono (Jun 28, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So I see you got nothing, but the challenge is for lying eyes . . . but it is cute how you try to stick up for him.


*Nothing " Cute " at all about what you attempting on this Forum....*
*It's down right Filthy and Despicable to support the overthrow of AMERICA like you do !*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 28, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Nothing " Cute " at all about what you attempting on this Forum....*
> *It's down right Filthy and Despicable to support the overthrow of AMERICA like you do !*


More projection from you, it's what you do.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 28, 2020)

messy said:


> Isn't it nice to wake up some mornings and go, yeah, I'm gonna help make sure this guy wins it, and he's gonna surround himself with a solid team, and they're gonna lead us out of this shitmire one slog at a time? Joe, we're with you.


Yes Joe is leading from behind in his basement.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 28, 2020)

Black democrats matter.











						New Jersey Democrats Charged with Mail-In Voter Fraud
					

Two Paterson, New Jersey councilmen and two men linked to a councilmen's campaign have been charged with mail-in voting fraud.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 28, 2020)

US Postal Worker Seen Tossing Campaign Mailers Into Dumpster; And We Should Trust Them With Ballots?
					

U.S. Post Office: "Tampering with mail will get you a new home, new friends and a new job."




					www.redstate.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 28, 2020)

Everybody is good at something.  I wonder if Al Sharpton will speak at any of their funerals.









						Chicago weekend shootings: 63 shot, 16 fatally, in violence across city
					

At least 63 people were shot in Chicago this weekend, and 16 of them were killed.




					abc7chicago.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 28, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You certainly assume a lot.


That video says a lot, doesn't it, Pu?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 28, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Joe has no recollection of Kamala's attack...


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 28, 2020)

messy said:


> Isn't it nice to wake up some mornings and go, yeah, I'm gonna help make sure this guy wins it, and he's gonna surround himself with a solid team, and they're gonna lead us out of this shitmire one slog at a time? Joe, we're with you.


Joe wakes up some mornings and doesn't know who the fuck he is.


----------



## messy (Jun 28, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Joe wakes up some mornings and doesn't know who the fuck he is.


Nah, I’m pretty sure he knows he’s our next president. You’re sure too, aren’t you?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 29, 2020)

messy said:


> Nah, I’m pretty sure he knows he’s our next president. You’re sure too, aren’t you?


You mean because a third of the country got dead from corona?


----------



## messy (Jun 29, 2020)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You mean because a third of the country got dead from corona?


A bunch of reasons!


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 29, 2020)

messy said:


> Nah, I’m pretty sure he knows he’s our next president. You’re sure too, aren’t you?


Apparently not.  Joe thinks he's running for the senate.  Maybe you meant 2024?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 29, 2020)

messy said:


> A bunch of reasons!


‘Bout 100 million reasons.


----------



## messy (Jun 29, 2020)

Gosh, could the normal people be taking back the Senate as well as the Presidency? That would be cool, wouldn’t it?









						The Latest Senate Polls Show Some Good News For Democrats
					

Welcome to Pollapalooza, our weekly polling roundup. Poll(s) of the week In recent days, we’ve seen a number of surveys of high-profile Senate contests. On the …




					fivethirtyeight.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 29, 2020)

messy said:


> Gosh, could the normal people be taking back the Senate as well as the Presidency? That would be cool, wouldn’t it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Normal?


----------



## messy (Jun 29, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Normal?
> 
> View attachment 7980


Correct. That’s normal.
This is not normal...









						Pastor takes leave amid allegations of gay sex
					

Pastor takes leave amid allegations of gay sex




					www.google.com


----------



## messy (Jun 29, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Normal?
> 
> View attachment 7980


And I’m normal. I believe homosexuality should be out of the closet and racism should be locked in the closet. 
You believe the opposite. You’re not normal.


----------



## messy (Jun 29, 2020)

Look. Normal people are retaking our nation!

Supreme Court, in 5-4 ruling, strikes down restrictive Louisiana abortion law


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 29, 2020)

messy said:


> Look. Normal people are retaking our nation!
> 
> Supreme Court, in 5-4 ruling, strikes down restrictive Louisiana abortion law


Roberts has had to make some tough calls.  I wish we could adopt more babies before we abort them and keep them from entering the planet. Messy, you want to save old people lives and livelihood but want babies prevented from living?  Interesting the way some think and act.  Some folks don;t like kids and don't want the kids playing youth sports.  Tough decisions humans have to make to make their personal lives better.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 29, 2020)

Never done whining.  Not ever.  Nobody wants the fucker, who won't even dive on a fumble, and nothing but more black whining.









						Richard Sherman points out the big problem with Cam Newton's 'ridiculous' Patriots contract
					

Richard Sherman doesn't think it's right that Cam Newton is being paid less than "less talented" quarterbacks.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 29, 2020)

messy said:


> Correct. That’s normal.
> This is not normal...
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, go gay sex is only normal when YOU say it is.  Got it.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 29, 2020)

messy said:


> And I’m normal. I believe homosexuality should be out of the closet and racism should be locked in the closet.
> You believe the opposite. You’re not normal.


I never said homos should be locked in the closet.  Some should be locked in a sanitarium.  The problem with homos is that nobody cares they're gay.  They aren't special... they're genetically defective.  Go be gay and keep it to yourself.


----------



## Desert Hound (Jun 29, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Normal?
> 
> View attachment 7980


For some I guess so...and the ACLU is fighting for them. I just wonder sometimes...who besides women can get pregnant. Have I missed out on something all these years?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 29, 2020)

messy said:


> Look. Normal people are retaking our nation!
> 
> Supreme Court, in 5-4 ruling, strikes down restrictive Louisiana abortion law


Yeah... black lives matter... unborn ones don't.  Got it.


----------



## messy (Jun 29, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> For some I guess so...and the ACLU is fighting for them. I just wonder sometimes...who besides women can get pregnant. Have I missed out on something all these years?
> 
> View attachment 7981


Can’t argue with that. If you’re gonna challenge my version of “normal,” you chose a good way to do it!
Did the ACLU really say that?


----------



## Desert Hound (Jun 29, 2020)

messy said:


> Can’t argue with that. If you’re gonna challenge my version of “normal,” you chose a good way to do it!
> Did the ACLU really say that?


Here is the direct link to their twitter feed

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275585932482220032


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 29, 2020)

LMAO!  Holy shit... time to drop the cream and just drink Black Russians.









						L'Oreal to remove words like 'whitening' from products
					

French cosmetics giant L'Oreal announced Saturday it was removing words like "whitening" from its products, against the backdrop of global anti-racism protests as big business wakes up to the issue.  L'Oreal is the latest multinational after the likes of Unilever, Johnson & Johnson and Mars to...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 29, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Normal?
> 
> View attachment 7980


Judgemental?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 29, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Oh, go gay sex is only normal when YOU say it is.  Got it.


You think meth is OK then? Should we legalize it?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 29, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Judgemental?


No... just laughing at the group that wants to be included and equal... but insists on being naked and drawing attention with idiotic looks.  That's not judgmental... that's calling them what they are... attention whores.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 29, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You think meth is OK then? Should we legalize it?


What are you babbling about?  Meth is man made.  It's not normal.  Maybe it should be legal so your hero, George Floyd, could start being a good guy instead of the piece of shit human he was?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 29, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> No... just laughing at the group that wants to be included and equal... but insists on being naked and drawing attention with idiotic looks.  That's not judgmental... that's calling them what they are... attention whores.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 29, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> What are you babbling about?  Meth is man made.  It's not normal.  Maybe it should be legal so your hero, George Floyd, could start being a good guy instead of the piece of shit human he was?


So didn't read the link nor know the history eh? Excellent, at least you are consistent with your commenting while purposely remaining ignorant.


----------



## messy (Jun 29, 2020)

Everybody is waking up to this Trump divisive and dangerous nonsense. 

Washington (CNN Business)Twitch, the video streaming service popular with online gamers, has suspended an account belonging to the Trump campaign, becoming the latest tech platform to take action against President Donald Trump.
In a statement provided to CNN, Twitch, which is owned by Amazon (AMZN), said that "hateful conduct is not allowed."
"In line with our policies, President Trump's channel has been issued a temporary suspension from Twitch for comments made on stream, and the offending content has been removed," said Brielle Villablanca, a Twitch spokesperson.


The content that Twitch said violated its policies on hate included a video of Trump's 2016 campaign rally in which he called Mexicans rapists and criminals. Video of that rally was recently rebroadcast on Twitch, the company said.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 29, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So didn't read the link nor know the history eh? Excellent, at least you are consistent with your commenting while purposely remaining ignorant.


What link are you babbling about?


----------



## messy (Jun 29, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Here is the direct link to their twitter feed
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275585932482220032


Oh I see. The reference to "not just women" isn't referring to biology, it's referring to how queers, etc. choose to identify. It does get confusing sometime! But that's ok with me.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 29, 2020)

messy said:


> Everybody is waking up to this Trump divisive and dangerous nonsense.
> 
> Washington (CNN Business)Twitch, the video streaming service popular with online gamers, has suspended an account belonging to the Trump campaign, becoming the latest tech platform to take action against President Donald Trump.
> In a statement provided to CNN, Twitch, which is owned by Amazon (AMZN), said that "hateful conduct is not allowed."
> ...


oooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!  Another 'credible' story from CNN.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 29, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> No... just laughing at the group that wants to be included and equal... but insists on being naked and drawing attention with idiotic looks.  That's not judgmental... that's calling them what they are... attention whores.


You seem to harbor some jealousy and a bit of envy in this regards.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 29, 2020)

messy said:


> Oh I see. The reference to "not just women" isn't referring to biology, it's referring to how queers, etc. choose to identify. It does get confusing sometime! But that's ok with me.


They "choose to identify" by being naked, painted in rainbow colors and trying to shock and offend people.  It's an incredibly intelligent strategy by a poor, oppressed people that just want to be accepted and blend in like everybody else.

~ Nobody


----------



## messy (Jun 29, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You seem to harbor some jealousy and a bit of envy in this regards.


Ya' think? Poor guy is so ashamed of his own white male privilege and how little he's done with it that he's freaking out on everybody else.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 29, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You seem to harbor some jealousy and a bit of envy in this regards.


Really?  How so?  By pointing out how fucking stupid they look?  That would make me jealous of you, too, wouldn't it?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 29, 2020)

messy said:


> Ya' think? Poor guy is so ashamed of his own white male privilege and how little he's done with it that he's freaking out on everybody else.


White privilege:  2 parents, no criminal record, completed education, work ethic.

Yeah... that's some fucking privilege there.


----------



## messy (Jun 29, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Roberts has had to make some tough calls.  I wish we could adopt more babies before we abort them and keep them from entering the planet. Messy, you want to save old people lives and livelihood but want babies prevented from living?  Interesting the way some think and act.  Some folks don;t like kids and don't want the kids playing youth sports.  Tough decisions humans have to make to make their personal lives better.


Babies? I'm all for babies living. Abortion doesn't kill babies. Baby is a word with a definition. So don't lie about what an abortion is.


----------



## messy (Jun 29, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Oh, go gay sex is only normal when YOU say it is.  Got it.


You're too stupid to see the difference. Normal is acknowledging who you are.
Not normal is like the pastor I referenced...lying every day about who he is and campaigning against homosexual sinners.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 29, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Really?  How so?  By pointing out how fucking stupid they look?  That would make me jealous of you, too, wouldn't it?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 29, 2020)

messy said:


> Ya' think? Poor guy is so ashamed of his own white male privilege and how little he's done with it that he's freaking out on everybody else.


He needs all the advantages he can get! Obviously . . . but just like trump given millions, inheriting millions and then losing billions, outted hasn't done very well with his limited opportunities.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 29, 2020)

Obama was the first "mainstream African American"? Joe are you sure about that?

*Jan. 31, 2007*

"I mean, you got the first mainstream African-American who is articulate and bright and clean and a nice-looking guy. I mean, that's a storybook, man."

Joe Biden talking about Barrack Obama.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 29, 2020)

Biden on criminal justice reform....
"We've got to recognize that the kid wearing a hoodie may very well be the next poet laureate and not a gangbanger,"


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 29, 2020)

A few years back, Uncle Joe talking crap....again...
"In Delaware the largest growth in population is Indian Americans,” Biden said. “You cannot go to a 7-11 or a Dunkin Donuts unless you have a slight Indian accent. I’m not joking.”


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 29, 2020)

messy said:


> Babies? I'm all for babies living. Abortion doesn't kill babies. Baby is a word with a definition. So don't lie about what an abortion is.


Abortion is legal and they call the baby a fetus.  Look, its a valid point.  I'm asking for babies to be born.  I can use that word, right?  It's just a word, big baby....lol.  I get called a lie for the first time in a long time and it's over a word I used.  Oh my Messy, you are one interesting dude....lol!!!! You can call it a fetus, go right ahead.  I will call it a beautiful baby looking for a home.   I'm only asking for more adoptions and less abortions.  I love adoption. Please don;t get confused.  Messy, if the court was 5-4 the other way I would have just said the same thing.  I hope many babies could be adopted when their born.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 29, 2020)

messy said:


> Babies? I'm all for babies living. Abortion doesn't kill babies. Baby is a word with a definition. So don't lie about what an abortion is.


Save the murdering thugs but not the babies, #1 rule of liberalism, especially the black babies.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 29, 2020)

messy said:


> Babies? I'm all for babies living. Abortion doesn't kill babies. Baby is a word with a definition. So don't lie about what an abortion is.


Abortion kills viable lives.  Abortion has its place... but not as a birth control.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 29, 2020)

messy said:


> You're too stupid to see the difference. Normal is acknowledging who you are.
> Not normal is like the pastor I referenced...lying every day about who he is and campaigning against homosexual sinners.


Gay sex isn't normal.  If it was, it would spawn life.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 29, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> View attachment 7986 View attachment 7987 View attachment 7988 View attachment 7989


You libtards really hate us having free speech, don't you?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 29, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> You libtards really hate us having free speech, don't you?


Nice try.


----------



## messy (Jun 29, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Gay sex isn't normal.  If it was, it would spawn life.


You get weirder and weirder


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 29, 2020)

messy said:


> You get weirder and weirder


As weird as gay sex?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 29, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Gay sex isn't normal.  If it was, it would spawn life.


Is S&M, bondage, paying for sex, pornography, golden showers, wife swapping, play acting as a fictional character, sexual assault, bragging about sexual assault, cheating on your wife while she is nursing your new born child, paying women to stay quiet about affairs, calling women sluts, pigs, slobs, judging women based on appearances etc.?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 29, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> As weird as gay sex?


How often do you think about it?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 29, 2020)

messy said:


> You get weirder and weirder


Really?  Am I wrong?  Listen, tranny, I'm all ears... educate me on how 2 gay people create life.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 29, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Really?  Am I wrong?  Listen, tranny, I'm all ears... educate me on how 2 gay people create life.


They can raise a child that was unwanted and give them a good life . . . and that is better than the hate you spew.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 29, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Is S&M, bondage, paying for sex, pornography, golden showers, wife swapping, play acting as a fictional character, sexual assault, bragging about sexual assault, cheating on your wife while she is nursing your new born child, paying women to stay quiet about affairs, calling women sluts, pigs, slobs, judging women based on appearances etc.?


You're the one supporting naked men marching in the street dressed in wigs and makeup.  I'd say you know "weird" as well as anybody.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 29, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> They can raise a child that was unwanted and give them a good life . . . and that is better than the hate you spew.


You don't need to play colon tickle for that, freak.


----------



## messy (Jun 29, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> You don't need to play colon tickle for that, freak.


I think you’re putting us on.
This hatred of blacks and gays is a put-on.
I’m done with you either way.


----------



## messy (Jun 29, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> As weird as gay sex?


Gay sex abounds throughout the animal kingdom.
I have noticed a clear correlation between those who are concerned about it (or find it “weird”) and those who have latent feelings in that direction.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 29, 2020)

messy said:


> Gay sex abounds throughout the animal kingdom.
> I have noticed a clear correlation between those who are concerned about it (or find it “weird”) and those who have latent feelings in that direction.


Funny you'd draw that 'animal' comparison... I usually do the same thing.

Next time I get the urge to dress up like a woman and march through town, I'll call you for makeup advice.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 29, 2020)

messy said:


> I think you’re putting us on.
> This hatred of blacks and gays is a put-on.
> I’m done with you either way.


I understand completely.  I'm not gay or a violent black felon.  Not really your type.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 29, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> You're the one supporting naked men marching in the street dressed in wigs and makeup.  I'd say you know "weird" as well as anybody.


"Supporting"?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 29, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> You don't need to play colon tickle for that, freak.


You are obsessed and oddly fixated.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 29, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Funny you'd draw that 'animal' comparison... I usually do the same thing.
> 
> Next time I get the urge to dress up like a woman and march through town, I'll call you for makeup advice.


Why do care about how others live their lives if they aren't harming anyone? Is that your idea of freedom?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 29, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Is S&M, bondage, paying for sex, pornography, golden showers, wife swapping, play acting as a fictional character, sexual assault, bragging about sexual assault, cheating on your wife while she is nursing your new born child, paying women to stay quiet about affairs, calling women sluts, pigs, slobs, judging women based on appearances etc.?


Is this a question?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 29, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Is this a question?


I dunno, you tell me, depends on what you think then meaning of "this" is.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 29, 2020)

messy said:


> Babies? I'm all for babies living. Abortion doesn't kill babies. Baby is a word with a definition. So don't lie about what an abortion is.











						FLASHBACK: Remember What Planned Parenthood's Founder Said About the Black Population
					

Hmm.




					townhall.com
				




FLASHBACK: Remember What Planned Parenthood's Founder Said About the Black Population
Source: AP Photo

Cancel culture advocates have been desecrating statues across the nation, all in the name of "justice" and "equality." Their claim is that they're removing America's evil, racist history. The problem, however, is they're targeting all statues and memorials, regardless of the person's history. Just look at the statues of President Abraham Lincoln and Union General Ulysses S. Grant. Both of their statues were demolished, all in the name of "Black Lives Matter," yet both men fought to free slaves.


What these activists fail to understand or bother to look into is Planned Parenthood's evil past. Margaret Sanger, the abortion giant's founder, believed that the worst sin in the world was bringing children into the world that "have no chance in the world of being a human." Apparently killing an innocent child isn't the greatest sin. But then again, Sanger didn't see infidelity as a sin, even though "Thou shalt not commit adultery" is one of the 10 Commandments.

"I think the greatest sin in the world is bringing children into the world that have disease from their parents, have no chance in the world of being a human being practically delinquents, prisoners, all sorts of things marked when they are born," Sanger explained to Mike Wallace in 1957. "That, to me, is the greatest sin that people can commit."

"But sin, in the ordinary sense that we regard it, do you believe or do you not believe?" Wallace asked.

"I believe," she responded.

"Do you believe in infidelity is a sin?" he asked.

"Well, I'm not going to specify what I think is a sin. I've stated what I think is the worst sin," Sanger replied.


She went on to say that she "doesn't know about infidelity because it has many personalities to it and what a person's own belief is, generalize those things."


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 29, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why do care about how others live their lives if they aren't harming anyone? Is that your idea of freedom?


I don't give a shit... they can do what they want in the privacy of their homes just like me.  You want a parade?  You want to advertise your sphincter boy HIV medication while I'm trying to watch television with my kid, nah... not having it.  If you need some kind of drug to delay your dying because of your unnatural behavior, go buy that shit at CVS.  I don't want your tranny commericals during my shows.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 30, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I don't give a shit... they can do what they want in the privacy of their homes just like me.  You want a parade?  You want to advertise your sphincter boy HIV medication while I'm trying to watch television with my kid, nah... not having it.  If you need some kind of drug to delay your dying because of your unnatural behavior, go buy that shit at CVS.  I don't want your tranny commericals during my shows.


They show that on state run tv? And my kids are well aware of the world around them and aren't afraid of people expressing themselves. I guess mine have inner strength and self confidence, they are strong enough to accept there is a great big world out there that they have no control over, nor would they want to control others freedom. I never question someone else's freedom.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 30, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> They show that on state run tv? And my kids are well aware of the world around them and aren't afraid of people expressing themselves. I guess mine have inner strength and self confidence, they are strong enough to accept there is a great big world out there that they have no control over, nor would they want to control others freedom. I never question someone else's freedom.


You’re babbling


----------



## messy (Jun 30, 2020)

Trump gives himself 10 out of 10 on coronavirus response
					

President Trump told reporters Monday that he would rate his administration’s response to the coronavirus a 10 on a scale of 1 to 10.




					thehill.com


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 30, 2020)

messy said:


> Trump gives himself 10 out of 10 on coronavirus response
> 
> 
> President Trump told reporters Monday that he would rate his administration’s response to the coronavirus a 10 on a scale of 1 to 10.
> ...


Hanapaa


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 30, 2020)

messy said:


> Trump gives himself 10 out of 10 on coronavirus response
> 
> 
> President Trump told reporters Monday that he would rate his administration’s response to the coronavirus a 10 on a scale of 1 to 10.
> ...


Like a golf score 10 is really bad right?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 30, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> They show that on state run tv? And my kids are well aware of the world around them and aren't afraid of people expressing themselves. I guess mine have inner strength and self confidence, they are strong enough to accept there is a great big world out there that they have no control over, nor would they want to control others freedom. I never question someone else's freedom.


It actually BECOMES state run tv when your tranny bullshit gets shoved down everyone's throat just so you clowns feel important.  Nobody needs to be aware of your fucked up lifestyle unless they choose to be.  It doesn't take strength or confidence to watch a black man do ballet in leg warmers.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 30, 2020)

Goodness... Dick Sherman is mad the black man isn't paid enough.  I guess ONE job offer doesn't bode well as a bargaining chip, eh Dick?









						Richard Sherman calls Cam Newton's contract with the Patriots 'disgusting'
					

The 49ers cornerback can't believe how little the new Patriots quarterback will make in 2020.




					www.sportingnews.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 30, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> It actually BECOMES state run tv when your tranny bullshit gets shoved down everyone's throat just so you clowns feel important.  Nobody needs to be aware of your fucked up lifestyle unless they choose to be.  It doesn't take strength or confidence to watch a black man do ballet in leg warmers.


I have never noticed any "tranny bullshit" on any of the stations I frequent. Is that just an LA thing maybe? I have been to the ballet often and find the discipline and strength required to perform properly amazing. Possibly if you had some strength and self-discipline you might do better in life and not feel the need to complain so much.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 30, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I have never noticed any "tranny bullshit" on any of the stations I frequent. Is that just an LA thing maybe? I have been to the ballet often and find the discipline and strength required to perform properly amazing. Possibly if you had some strength and self-discipline you might do better in life and not feel the need to complain so much.


Apparently not... since I'm not in L.A.  I don't have a problem with the ballet.  I have a problem with watching gay men roll around in tights while promoting their "lessons your chances of dying due to dicking some other dude" drugs.  It's unnatural and gross.  You're welcomed to be freaks in the privacy of your own homes.  Same goes for your pansy ass parades.  You're nothing but attention whores.  That's why all of you have to be half naked walking down the middle of a street.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 30, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Apparently not... since I'm not in L.A.  I don't have a problem with the ballet.  I have a problem with watching gay men roll around in tights while promoting their "lessons your chances of dying due to dicking some other dude" drugs.  It's unnatural and gross.  You're welcomed to be freaks in the privacy of your own homes.  Same goes for your pansy ass parades.  You're nothing but attention whores.  That's why all of you have to be half naked walking down the middle of a street.


You seem jealous, they seem to be having fun.


----------



## nononono (Jun 30, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You seem jealous, they seem to be having fun.


*What's up " Troll ".....*


*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 30, 2020)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1993583047452749


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 30, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You seem jealous, they seem to be having fun.


We've already established your warped sense of "fun" here.  I don't imagine a slow death to HIV or AIDS would be "fun".


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 30, 2020)

Bruddah IZ said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1993583047452749


Lazy ass hoodrats obviously haven't seen a gym since their father's abandoned them.  How much fun would it be, on the other side of that glass, emptying a Glock in those punks?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 30, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Lazy ass hoodrats obviously haven't seen a gym since their father's abandoned them.  How much fun would it be, on the other side of that glass, emptying a Glock in those punks?


Hope they bought something bigger for the safe


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 30, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I have never noticed any "tranny bullshit" on any of the stations I frequent. Is that just an LA thing maybe? I have been to the ballet often and find the discipline and strength required to perform properly amazing. Possibly if you had some strength and self-discipline you might do better in life and not feel the need to complain so much.


Husker and her husband are off to the ballet.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 30, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Lazy ass hoodrats obviously haven't seen a gym since their father's abandoned them.  How much fun would it be, on the other side of that glass, emptying a Glock in those punks?


1911


----------



## messy (Jun 30, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You seem jealous, they seem to be having fun.


It did look like fun. The fake Wells Fargo sign was a weak prop, though. Where was the red and gold?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 30, 2020)

messy said:


> It did look like fun. The fake Wells Fargo sign was a weak prop, though. Where was the red and gold?


Knowing black people... probably stolen and made into grills and medallions.  Did you see anyone turn and smile?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jun 30, 2020)

messy said:


> It did look like fun. The fake Wells Fargo sign was a weak prop, though. Where was the red and gold?


... by the way, the red and gold logo was in the lower left corner of the window that took DeShonDreQuan about 20 minutes and 50 hits to break.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 1, 2020)

Q-public and, where the right is headed.









						Trump-backed five-term Republican lawmaker loses primary to challenger who praised QAnon conspiracy
					

A five-term Republican congressman endorsed by President Donald Trump conceded his primary reelection bid in Colorado's 3rd Congressional District on Tuesday evening, a stunning upset that will vault his far-right challenger, Lauren Boebert, into the state's general election.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 1, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Q-public and, where the right is headed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But Boebert, a political newcomer, was able to gain meaningful support in the state as she positioned herself as a candidate more aligned with Trump's agenda. The President congratulated her on "a really great win" in a Tuesday evening tweet.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 1, 2020)

Damn... the hate and fur sure is flying in here.  All I know is it's been an interesting week in the news. Man I see pics of Trump and he doesn't even seem to want to win. He just looks tired. Which is strange as normally I think how I wish dems would be out there everyday like him. This corona thing has been a real problem for him. 

But of course I'm not sure Joe Biden's people think he is up to talking about the corona either.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 1, 2020)

I think this is a stunt. But still, we are very vulnerable. I wonder how I can invest in private security? Maybe those gun-hating liberals hiding their beach houses are glad they didn't have a gun. But I'm also not naive enough to think they aren't above hiring gun toting private security either.









						Pitchfork-wielding protesters descend on wealthy Hamptons estates
					

Protesters, several who came in from the Big Apple, demanded that New York Gov. Andrew Cuomo raise taxes on the state’s 118 billionaires to make up for a steep revenue shortfall amid the coronaviru…




					pagesix.com


----------



## tenacious (Jul 1, 2020)

Just when you think it can't get any worse... 









						Russia bounty flap highlights intel breakdown under Trump
					

The dispute over the alleged payments to kill Americans is shining a harsh light on the president's consumption of intelligence.




					www.politico.com


----------



## tenacious (Jul 2, 2020)

But then again, it is awful hard to argue with jobs...









						Economy adds 4.8 million jobs in June, surpassing expectations as coronavirus lingers
					

The U.S. economy added 4.8 million jobs in June, according to data released Thursday by the Labor Department, as the gradual easing of coronavirus-related restrictions helped more businesses reopen and bring back workers.




					thehill.com


----------



## messy (Jul 2, 2020)

Hundreds of Republicans who worked for former President George W. Bush have united to form a political action committee to help Democratic candidate Joe Biden beat President Donald Trump in November. 
Karen Kirksey, director of the 43 Alumni for Biden super PAC and former USDA official under Bush, said the Republican Party had ”morphed into a cult of personality that little resembles the Party of Lincoln and Reagan.”


----------



## messy (Jul 2, 2020)

tenacious said:


> But then again, it is awful hard to argue with jobs...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, now we’re down to only about 12% unemployment!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 2, 2020)

messy said:


> Hey, now we’re down to only about 12% unemployment!


You’re a glass half empty kind of guy, aren’t you.


----------



## messy (Jul 2, 2020)

Hey, how is it that Biden outraised the incumbent last month? That never happens. What's going on?


----------



## messy (Jul 2, 2020)

I think my favorite part of looking at Trump's supporters is trying to picture Junior or Jared getting within 1,000 feet of most of them.
Wouldn't happen.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 2, 2020)

tenacious said:


> I think this is a stunt. But still, we are very vulnerable. I wonder how I can invest in private security? Maybe those gun-hating liberals hiding their beach houses are glad they didn't have a gun. But I'm also not naive enough to think they aren't above hiring gun toting private security either.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I sleep like a baby.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 2, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I sleep like a baby.


I think a crowd like that comes marching through your neighborhood, and your kids are peeking out the window calling out to their mom about being afraid you won't be sleeping. Guns or not.

That said, if I was going to go carrying a pitchfork into someone else's neighborhood trying to scare people, the Hampton's sounds like one of the safest to do it in. There are no guns there. Lots of rental and investment properties that cater to tourist. Which like I said before makes me expect a rise in the stock of private security companies. I think it would be a good investment. The way things look to me now, Trump is looking like he's going to lose and dems are about to make police protection as accessible to people living in poor neighborhoods as is getting a good education. The people with money of course will still have access to security and good educations.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 2, 2020)

messy said:


> Hundreds of Republicans who worked for former President George W. Bush have united to form a political action committee to help Democratic candidate Joe Biden beat President Donald Trump in November.
> Karen Kirksey, director of the 43 Alumni for Biden super PAC and former USDA official under Bush, said the Republican Party had ”morphed into a cult of personality that little resembles the Party of Lincoln and Reagan.”


Are they bringing a video crew into the Shady Acres for testimonials?  I hope they're in and out by 4 pm.  They don't like late dinners there, Methy.

The party "little resembles" Lincoln and Reagan.  That's good for you libtards, right?  Or are you done vandalizing statues?


----------



## messy (Jul 2, 2020)

tenacious said:


> I think a crowd like that comes marching through your neighborhood, and your kids are peeking out the window calling out to their mom about being afraid you won't be sleeping. Guns or not.
> 
> That said, if I was going to go carrying a pitchfork into someone else's neighborhood trying to scare people, the Hampton's sounds like one of the safest to do it in. There are no guns there. Lots of rental and investment properties that cater to tourist. Which like I said before makes me expect a rise in the stock of private security companies. I think it would be a good investment. The way things look to me now, Trump is looking like he's going to lose and dems are about to make police protection as accessible to people living in poor neighborhoods as is getting a good education. The people with money of course will still have access to security and good educations.


If done right with reforms, police protection for poor neighborhoods will be better. Less force, more service. 
Meanwhile, why is Trump running on a platform of white supremacy? Does he think that’s a winning strategy?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 2, 2020)

messy said:


> If done right with reforms, police protection for poor neighborhoods will be better. Less force, more service.
> Meanwhile, why is Trump running on a platform of white supremacy? Does he think that’s a winning strategy?


More service and less force?  Police use force almost ONLY when they have to.  Like 99% of altercations where the black criminal died... and rioters won't leave... and poor communities won't cooperate with police because of skin color or fear of retribution from black criminals.

The only one calling his platform "white supremacy" is you libtards.  Since Biden can't win on his own, you and the mainstream, libtard media have taken it upon yourselves to make shit up.


----------



## messy (Jul 2, 2020)

He’s so out of touch. Running on white supremacy is costing him dearly.
He thinks campaigning as anti-BLM will help him? 

By Wednesday, Trump was calling the words "Black Lives Matter" a "symbol of hate" -- a description he's refused to use for Confederate emblems -- that would spoil the "luxury avenue" he once called home.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 2, 2020)

messy said:


> If done right with reforms, police protection for poor neighborhoods will be better. Less force, more service.
> Meanwhile, why is Trump running on a platform of white supremacy? Does he think that’s a winning strategy?


I don't disagree with your aim. Just as someone whose has spent most of his adult life living in cities run by democrats, I'm losing faith in their ability to deliver the goods when it comes to reform. At seems like a lot of the time "making things better" don't end up as promised.

The democrats have become so beholden to political correctness, that they can't deliver. That's just my read on it.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 2, 2020)

Liberalism is a disease.









						Sanctioned Homeless Camps One Step Closer To Being Reality In Denver
					

Mayor Michael Hancock announced the city is moving forward with sanctioned camps for the homeless.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## messy (Jul 2, 2020)

tenacious said:


> I don't disagree with your aim. Just as someone whose has spent most of his adult life living in cities run by democrats, I'm losing faith in their ability to deliver the goods when it comes to reform. At seems like a lot of the time "making things better" don't end up as promised.
> 
> The democrats have become so beholden to political correctness, that they can't deliver. That's just my read on it.


But I also think, as is always the case with a big “social change” upheavals, that the ultimate reforms will be incremental only.
Responsible people, including the Dem politicians, still support and recognize the need for police...but we now see that retraining is necessary.
Trump’s hard-core opposition is costing him daily. He doesn’t want to lead America to unity.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 2, 2020)

tenacious said:


> I think a crowd like that comes marching through your neighborhood, and your kids are peeking out the window calling out to their mom about being afraid you won't be sleeping. Guns or not.
> 
> That said, if I was going to go carrying a pitchfork into someone else's neighborhood trying to scare people, the Hampton's sounds like one of the safest to do it in. There are no guns there. Lots of rental and investment properties that cater to tourist. Which like I said before makes me expect a rise in the stock of private security companies. I think it would be a good investment. The way things look to me now, Trump is looking like he's going to lose and dems are about to make police protection as accessible to people living in poor neighborhoods as is getting a good education. The people with money of course will still have access to security and good educations.


I dont think it matters who loses.  Private police security like the three counsel members from the Twins city is where the security game.  $4500 a day to protect three people.  That is good money.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 2, 2020)

tenacious said:


> I think a crowd like that comes marching through your neighborhood, and your kids are peeking out the window calling out to their mom about being afraid you won't be sleeping. Guns or not.
> 
> That said, if I was going to go carrying a pitchfork into someone else's neighborhood trying to scare people, the Hampton's sounds like one of the safest to do it in. There are no guns there. Lots of rental and investment properties that cater to tourist. Which like I said before makes me expect a rise in the stock of private security companies. I think it would be a good investment. The way things look to me now, Trump is looking like he's going to lose and dems are about to make police protection as accessible to people living in poor neighborhoods as is getting a good education. The people with money of course will still have access to security and good educations.


Everyone on my street is armed.
Everyone has dogs and cameras.
Protesters are always welcome to move through on the sidewalk.
(just dont pitch a tent or fuck anything up, and keep the street open for cars)

btw, dont be so sure those libs in the hamptons aren't pack'n.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 2, 2020)

tenacious said:


> I don't disagree with your aim. Just as someone whose has spent most of his adult life living in cities run by democrats, I'm losing faith in their ability to deliver the goods when it comes to reform. At seems like a lot of the time "making things better" don't end up as promised.
> 
> The democrats have become so beholden to political correctness, that they can't deliver. That's just my read on it.


Ditto ditto ditto!!!


----------



## Desert Hound (Jul 2, 2020)

messy said:


> Oh I see. The reference to "not just women" isn't referring to biology, it's referring to how queers, etc. choose to identify. It does get confusing sometime! But that's ok with me.


It states...not just women but EVERYONE who can get pregnant. 

How idiotic is that? Anyone you know besides women who can get pregnant?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 2, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> I dont think it matters who loses.  Private police security like the three counsel members from the Twins city is where the security game.  $4500 a day to protect three people.  That is good money.


I think we need to address personal security, especially in this state.
If cops are going to be defunded, which I am not completely against, the citizenry needs to regain the full force of the second amendment, and we need to have a ballot measure that gives far more latitude in protecting one's home and property, and let the people vote on it.

If criminals know they cant get away with looting, assaulting or killing people without getting shot, we wont need as many police.
Problem is, right now the criminal has less to fear from the government than a lawful citizen defending his own home.


----------



## messy (Jul 2, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> It states...not just women but EVERYONE who can get pregnant.
> 
> How idiotic is that? Anyone you know besides women who can get pregnant?


My post tried to point out that biological women who refer to themselves as “men” or “queer” are therefore not “women” and yet, they can get pregnant.
I know it’s very confusing but I think that’s what it means.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 2, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> I dont think it matters who loses.  Private police security like the three counsel members from the Twins city is where the security game.  $4500 a day to protect three people.  That is good money.


That's good money to me.


----------



## Desert Hound (Jul 2, 2020)

messy said:


> My post tried to point out that biological women who refer to themselves as “men” or “queer” are therefore not “women” and yet, they can get pregnant.
> I know it’s very confusing but I think that’s what it means.


So you are talking about people pretending to be something they are not. The ones that want us to pretend they are what they are not as well. Right?


----------



## tenacious (Jul 2, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> It states...not just women but EVERYONE who can get pregnant.
> 
> How idiotic is that? Anyone you know besides women who can get pregnant?


I don't know. You tell me your name if bob and I'll call you bob. You tell me to call you jill I'll call you jill.
This gender thing doesn't bother me. If a man or woman peeks under the stall at my wanker... they are going to get kicked. Same as it ever was.

Just seems like we can have respect and still be decent to people while at the same time trusting them to behave responsibly. It has worked in the past in fact.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 2, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Everyone on my street is armed.
> Everyone has dogs and cameras.
> Protesters are always welcome to move through on the sidewalk.
> (just dont pitch a tent or fuck anything up, and keep the street open for cars)
> ...


No one wants to protest in the white ghetto.


----------



## messy (Jul 2, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> So you are talking about people pretending to be something they are not. The ones that want us to pretend they are what they are not as well. Right?


I’m just trying to help you decipher your post about people getting pregnant who aren’t women.
It appears that I did help you.
I don’t want to debate the issue of whether someone who is biologically female can reasonably claim that they are not a woman.
 I do, however, support their right to do so.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 2, 2020)

tenacious said:


> I don't know. You tell me your name if bob and I'll call you bob. You tell me to call you jill I'll call you jill.
> This gender thing doesn't bother me. If a man or woman peeks under the stall at my wanker... they are going to get kicked. Same as it ever was.
> 
> Just seems like we can have respect and still be decent to people while at the same time trusting them to behave responsibly. It has worked in the past in fact.


Except when a man wearing lipstick and a dress follows my little girl into the bathroom at Target.  Someone is leaving on HIS own or with my assistance.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 2, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> No one wants to protest in the white ghetto.


I'll take your word for it.


----------



## messy (Jul 2, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Except when a man wearing lipstick and a dress follows my little girl into the bathroom at Target.  Someone is leaving on HIS own or with my assistance.


You’re such a little bitch, you know that?


----------



## tenacious (Jul 2, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Everyone on my street is armed.
> Everyone has dogs and cameras.
> Protesters are always welcome to move through on the sidewalk.
> (just dont pitch a tent or fuck anything up, and keep the street open for cars)
> ...


I don't know. In California I agree a lot of people have furs and guns... that they don't talk about. 
But here in the Northeast they are more European. People don't own guns and the laws really punish you if they catch you breaking the rules. With NY liability laws you're not going to leave any guns at a rental property that's for sure. And you can't bring any guns home to the city. There just aren't many guns.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 2, 2020)

messy said:


> You’re such a little bitch, you know that?


I'm not sure you're clear on the definition.  I'm not the man dressing up and pretending to be a woman.  I'd say that's a "bitch".  If it follows my daughter into the restroom, it's getting hurt.


----------



## messy (Jul 2, 2020)

tenacious said:


> I don't know. You tell me your name if bob and I'll call you bob. You tell me to call you jill I'll call you jill.
> This gender thing doesn't bother me. If a man or woman peeks under the stall at my wanker... they are going to get kicked. Same as it ever was.
> 
> Just seems like we can have respect and still be decent to people while at the same time trusting them to behave responsibly. It has worked in the past in fact.


Basically what you said.
But you have people who are scared of those who are different (aren’t there a bunch of Twilight Zone episodes about that?) and you also have people such as “Outlaw” whose pseudo-macho personae hide their deep insecurities about their own sexuality...and the hatred kicks in.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 2, 2020)

messy said:


> Basically what you said.
> But you have people who are scared of those who are different (aren’t there a bunch of Twilight Zone episodes about that?) and you also have people such as “Outlaw” whose pseudo-macho personae hide their deep insecurities about their own sexuality...and the hatred kicks in.


Outlaw doesn't give a fuck about chicks with dicks wanting to be something they're not.  Men don't belong in women's sports, locker rooms or bathrooms.  And I'll say it again... if you putting on heels and a wig helps you pretend you're a woman, I'll pretend to treat you like one when I drag your ass into the parking lot.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 2, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Except when a man wearing lipstick and a dress follows my little girl into the bathroom at Target.  Someone is leaving on HIS own or with my assistance.


Yeah yeah yeah. I suppose there are psychos everywhere and in every group. There is no getting around that. But again, we have police and a court system that handle those people. In fact rule of law is one of the things that makes living in a 1st world country pretty awesome. I'm not sure why gay folks shouldn't be more or less trusted then any other group? 

I mean how does that old poem go.... "first they came for the communists and I said nothing. Then they came for the Jews..."


----------



## messy (Jul 2, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Outlaw doesn't give a fuck about chicks with dicks wanting to be something they're not.  Men don't belong in women's sports, locker rooms or bathrooms.  And I'll say it again... if you putting on heels and a wig helps you pretend you're a woman, I'll pretend to treat you like one when I drag your ass into the parking lot.


You seem super eager to get your hands on a cross-dresser. This is your second post in a row with that fantasy.
Maybe think about that...


----------



## tenacious (Jul 2, 2020)

messy said:


> Basically what you said.
> But you have people who are scared of those who are different (aren’t there a bunch of Twilight Zone episodes about that?) and you also have people such as “Outlaw” whose pseudo-macho personae hide their deep insecurities about their own sexuality...and the hatred kicks in.


It seems like all there is on tv is a bunch of re-runs. Have you seen the tv ratings of caravel barking prime-time cable news? There is nothing else on. Folks are sitting home and watching 2 or 3 hours of hate every night while sitting in their living room.Folks are starting to lose it.


----------



## messy (Jul 2, 2020)

tenacious said:


> It seems like all there is on tv is a bunch of re-runs. Have you seen the tv ratings of caravel barking prime-time cable news? There is nothing else on. Folks are sitting home and watching 2 or 3 hours of hate every night while sitting in their living room.Folks are starting to lose it.


Totally. Those cable news shows are freak shows. All of ‘em.
I watch about 1/2 hour of local news and I get garcetti and Newsom and weather, then NBC Nightly for 30 minutes. I read the LA Times every day.
But cnn, fox and all that cable nonsense drives me crazy...
And you’re right, there’s nothing else on. Like Springsteen said, “57 channels and nothing’s on.”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 2, 2020)

tenacious said:


> Yeah yeah yeah. I suppose there are psychos everywhere and in every group. There is no getting around that. But again, we have police and a court system that handle those people. In fact rule of law is one of the things that makes living in a 1st world country pretty awesome. I'm not sure why gay folks shouldn't be more or less trusted then any other group?
> 
> I mean how does that old poem go.... "first they came for the communists and I said nothing. Then they came for the Jews..."


Because they are touched in the head.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 2, 2020)

tenacious said:


> Yeah yeah yeah. I suppose there are psychos everywhere and in every group. There is no getting around that. But again, we have police and a court system that handle those people. In fact rule of law is one of the things that makes living in a 1st world country pretty awesome. I'm not sure why gay folks shouldn't be more or less trusted then any other group?
> 
> I mean how does that old poem go.... "first they came for the communists and I said nothing. Then they came for the Jews..."


Normally I would agree with you, but not in 2020.  Store employees aren't even allowed to confront someone walking out of the store with $900 worth of stolen merchandise.  Sorry... I'll ask nicely, one time, and then I'll use whatever force is necessary to protect my child.  Same thing if your protest somehow entitles you to block my vehicle.  You get 1 warning and about 10 seconds to avoid being a hood ornament.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 2, 2020)

messy said:


> You seem super eager to get your hands on a cross-dresser. This is your second post in a row with that fantasy.
> Maybe think about that...


You brought me into your conversation both times.  It's not my fantasy.  Are you a tranny AND an S&M "gal"?


----------



## messy (Jul 2, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> You brought me into your conversation both times.  It's not my fantasy.  Are you a tranny AND an S&M "gal"?


It is your fantasy. You’re insecure.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 2, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> You brought me into your conversation both times.  It's not my fantasy.  Are you a tranny AND an S&M "gal"?


You had a huff and puff over my song I put and you felt KC was staying at you with his eyes.  What does this song do for you Outlaw?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 2, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Because they are touched in the head.


Irony, once again, exemplified.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 2, 2020)

messy said:


> It is your fantasy. You’re insecure.


150% spot on. These people don't even realize they are wearing it on their sleeve for all to see . . . they think they are being macho, LOL!


----------



## tenacious (Jul 2, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Normally I would agree with you, but not in 2020.  Store employees aren't even allowed to confront someone walking out of the store with $900 worth of stolen merchandise.  Sorry... I'll ask nicely, one time, and then I'll use whatever force is necessary to protect my child.  Same thing if your protest somehow entitles you to block my vehicle.  You get 1 warning and about 10 seconds to avoid being a hood ornament.


What threat exactly are you protecting your child from? As crazy as the news has been lately, you'd still think a wave of transvestite crime would cut through...


----------



## tenacious (Jul 2, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Because they are touched in the head.


I suppose again some of them are sexual weirdos, just like everyone else.
Then again some people use guns to commit crimes. What does that mean to all responsible gun owners rights? You alright with letting the government step in and sort that one out for you?


----------



## Desert Hound (Jul 2, 2020)

messy said:


> I do, however, support their right to do so.


If someone wants to run around and pretend they are what they are not have at it. Doesn't bother me in the least. Their life they can do as they please. 

However it does bother me when they want me to also pretend they are something they are not.

You can run around telling yourself the sun is really the moon, but do not expect me to follow along or call me moonphobic when I refuse to play along.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 2, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> If someone wants to run around and pretend they are what they are not have at it. Doesn't bother me in the least. Their life they can do as they please.
> 
> However it does bother me when they want me to also pretend they are something they are not.
> 
> You can run around telling yourself the sun is really the moon, but do not expect me to follow along or call me moonphobic when I refuse to play along.


All the world's a stage, and all the men and women merely players . . .


----------



## messy (Jul 2, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> If someone wants to run around and pretend they are what they are not have at it. Doesn't bother me in the least. Their life they can do as they please.
> 
> However it does bother me when they want me to also pretend they are something they are not.
> 
> You can run around telling yourself the sun is really the moon, but do not expect me to follow along or call me moonphobic when I refuse to play along.


You would prefer the conflict of saying “I don’t care, you’re a dude?”


----------



## messy (Jul 2, 2020)

tenacious said:


> What threat exactly are you protecting your child from? As crazy as the news has been lately, you'd still think a wave of transvestite crime would cut through...


It’s his fantasy...he wants to get in close with a transvestite. Let him dream, I say.


----------



## Desert Hound (Jul 2, 2020)

messy said:


> You would prefer the conflict of saying “I don’t care, you’re a dude?”


I prefer dealing with reality and not pretending regarding something.

I suspect for instance you are fine with guys playing on girls teams. You prefer "avoiding the conflict" and letting them play where they don't belong for instance. Rather than saying...hey we have boys/mens teams and girls/womens teams for a reason go play on the correct one.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 2, 2020)

tenacious said:


> What threat exactly are you protecting your child from? As crazy as the news has been lately, you'd still think a wave of transvestite crime would cut through...


Men belong in men's bathrooms.  You think there aren't pedophiles that will dress like a woman so they can be alone with a 12-year old girl in a restroom?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 2, 2020)

messy said:


> It’s his fantasy...he wants to get in close with a transvestite. Let him dream, I say.


So when you said "I'm done with you", what you meant to say was "I'm tired of you making me look like a moronic bitch so I'm going to keep commenting on your posts but I won't have the balls to respond to anything directly".  Makes sense.  You pussy out, already, when one of us posts something you can't dispute or offer up an intelligent argument for.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 2, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> If someone wants to run around and pretend they are what they are not have at it. Doesn't bother me in the least. Their life they can do as they please.
> 
> However it does bother me when they want me to also pretend they are something they are not.
> 
> You can run around telling yourself the sun is really the moon, but do not expect me to follow along or call me moonphobic when I refuse to play along.


Most who run around are doing what they want and they feel they want to be freeeeeeee!!  Some of these kids have grown up in Evangelical houses and both parents get hit with a surprise.  My buddy in my wedding got one.  He had a daughter named Hannah.  Hannah is now Nick and went full Transgender.  I used to think it was a choice or people wanted to play "pretend" too and be a boy just because.  Some like to play both ways and they really like that way because their is more to choose from.  I am 100% happy for Nick and I support him and so do his parents.  The church had a very hard time and they left because Nick was told he she was going to hell.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 2, 2020)

Another beta male, pussy liberal.  How many times you think THIS little bitch got his ass kicked growing up?









						BREAKING NEWS: Council Member Arnold Calls for Reimagining Public Safety in Davis
					

by Will Arnold My friends, today I am calling for the reimagining, redesign and repurposing of our public safety system in Davis, including a fundamental transformation of our current structure as we




					www.davisvanguard.org


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 2, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Most who run around are doing what they want and they feel they want to be freeeeeeee!!  Some of these kids have grown up in Evangelical houses and both parents get hit with a surprise.  My buddy in my wedding got one.  He had a daughter named Hannah.  Hannah is now Nick and went full Transgender.  I used to think it was a choice or people wanted to play "pretend" too and be a boy just because.  Some like to play both ways and they really like that way because their is more to choose from.  I am 100% happy for Nick and I support him and so do his parents.  The church had a very hard time and they left because Nick was told he she was going to hell.


Nobody is saying that's a problem, Spicoli, but when we have to start building new bathrooms and having parades so these people can get attention... it's time to draw the line.  Hannah can compete against boys if she wants to.  When Nick becomes Hannah, Nick still needs to compete against boys.


----------



## Desert Hound (Jul 2, 2020)

and in other news....


DEVELOPING: Jeffrey Epstein Confidante Ghislaine Maxwell arrested on child sex abuse conspiracy, perjury charges.

As one wag tweets, “Better send her to a prison in Wisconsin so Hillary can’t find her.”

Flashback, from America’s Newspaper of Record: CDC: People With Dirt On Clintons Have 843% Greater Risk Of Suicide


----------



## messy (Jul 2, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> and in other news....
> 
> 
> DEVELOPING: Jeffrey Epstein Confidante Ghislaine Maxwell arrested on child sex abuse conspiracy, perjury charges.
> ...


"I've known Jeff for fifteen years. Terrific guy. He's a lot of fun to be with. It is even said that he likes beautiful women as much as I do, and many of them are on the younger side."


----------



## Desert Hound (Jul 2, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Another beta male, pussy liberal.  How many times you think THIS little bitch got his ass kicked growing up?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Notice one of the things these people always want to do is change a name. Apparently calling it by a different name is very important.

From your article "I propose we begin this effort by changing the name of our Police Department to the Department of Community Safety".


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 2, 2020)

messy said:


> "I've known Jeff for fifteen years. Terrific guy. He's a lot of fun to be with. It is even said that he likes beautiful women as much as I do, and many of them are on the younger side."


"... but ... but ... but Obama..."  Fucking hypocrite.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 2, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Notice one of the things these people always want to do is change a name. Apparently calling it by a different name is very important.
> 
> From your article "I propose we begin this effort by changing the name of our Police Department to the Department of Community Safety".


Look at him... he'll be the first one victimized.  Morons.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 2, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Another beta male, pussy liberal.  How many times you think THIS little bitch got his ass kicked growing up?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What ever the number, it wasn't enough...


----------



## tenacious (Jul 2, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Men belong in men's bathrooms.  You think there aren't pedophiles that will dress like a woman so they can be alone with a 12-year old girl in a restroom?


Honestly I'm having trouble thinking of a plan more likely to fail then a middle aged man dressing up in women's clothes, sneaking unobserved into a public bathroom to abuse kids.
Hyperbole aside, in real life it's the preditor parents don't see coming that are the real danger...









						Video shows moment creep tries to abduct girl while mom is distracted
					

A man tried to snatch a 2-year-old girl from a Berlin playground, but was thwarted by a good Samaritan, new video shows. The 44-year-old man was seen with the child hoisted on his shoulders Sunday …




					nypost.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 2, 2020)

tenacious said:


> Honestly I'm having trouble thinking of a plan more likely to fail then a middle aged man dressing up in women's clothes, sneaking unobserved into a public bathroom to abuse kids.
> Hyperbole aside, in real life it's the preditor parents don't see coming that are the real danger...
> 
> 
> ...


Yes... a good parent watches Uncle Bob, Grandpa Jack and everyone else.  That said, anything is possible and it's my job to be ready.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 2, 2020)

tenacious said:


> Honestly I'm having trouble thinking of a plan more likely to fail then a middle aged man dressing up in women's clothes, sneaking unobserved into a public bathroom to abuse kids.
> Hyperbole aside, in real life it's the preditor parents don't see coming that are the real danger...
> 
> 
> ...


You may or may not find this interesting...

*Yes, we should protect transgender people but we’re going about it in a dangerous way*
By Marc A. Thiessen
May 16, 2016
Allowing biological men to use women’s restrooms and changing rooms — what could possibly go wrong?
Plenty.

As a compassionate society, we believe that transgendered people should be protected from discrimination. We also believe that women and children should be protected from sexual exploitation and assault. Creating a new “right” for biological men to use women-only facilities is an open invitation to sex predators pretending to be transgender in order to get access to vitcims at their most vulnerable.
It is happening already even without an invitation. Take the case of Taylor Buehler, a man who was arrested in 2012 after entering a women’s bathroom at Everett Community College in Washington state dressed in a bra and wig. He claimed that he was just there to use the facilities, but under police questioning, Buehler “admitted to officers that he was the suspect in an earlier voyeurism incident … [in which] he took a shower in the girls’ locker room for sexual gratification.”

Or take the case of Norwood Smith Burnes, a 51-year-old Rome, Ga., man who was arrested for undressing in front of children in a Walmart women’s room. According to the Atlanta Journal Constitution , Burnes was wearing a short skirt, high heels, red nail, polish, and green eye shadow and was found in “stages of undress . . . in the presence of several young children.” After his arrest, the paper said, police discovered that he “had a long record of indecent exposure and was on probation for public indecency.” 

Under the new norm that the Obama administration wants to establish, all either man would have had to say to avoid arrest was that he “identified” as a woman and was exercising his civil right to use the facility corresponding to his preferred gender. Moreover, each of these alleged predators was caught because women complained that there was a man dressed as a woman in the women’s room. If the Obama administration had its way, the women might never have complained for fear they would be accused of being bigots or violating civil rights.

Don’t believe it? Just look to our neighbor up north, where in 2012, the province of Ontario changed its Human Rights Code to bar discrimination against anyone because of “gender identity” or “gender expression” — giving anyone who claimed to be transgender the legal right to use women-only facilities. That allowed Christopher Hambrook to dress like a woman and sign into several Toronto area women’s shelters, where he sexually assaulted women seeking refuge from domestic violence. Police later discovered that he had been convicted in Montreal of sexually assaulting a 5-year-old girl and a mentally challenged 27-year-old woman. He was not transgender; he was a sex predator pretending to be transgender. But nobody dared to question him, because to do so would have been a violation of his “human rights.”

It used to be that authorities judged who belonged in which bathroom by an objective criteria: their anatomy. But in its recent “guidance ” to public educational institutions, the Obama administration declared that “gender identity” is determined by “an individual’s internal sense of gender.” It’s all about how you feel. And no one can question those feelings. Indeed, the Obama administration said, doing so is unlawful. The Justice and Education departments declared that in public educational institutions “there is no medical diagnosis or treatment requirement that students must meet as a prerequisite to being treated consistent with their gender identity” and that “requiring students to produce such identification documents . . . may violate Title IX.”

Moreover, how you feel can change — because, we are told, “gender is fluid.” According to CNN , “For some people . . . how one identifies can change every day or even every few hours.” For sex predators, that is awfully convenient. If gender identities can change by the day or hour, then what is to stop pedophiles and voyeurs from simply saying that their gender is “fluid” — and they were feeling like a woman that day? And how are police supposed to discern who is actually transgender and who is pretending to be transgender?

Last year, after Washington state passed a law opening public bathrooms to transgender people, a man walked into the women’s changing room at a Seattle public pool and began undressing while young girls were changing for swim practice. He wasn’t even dressed like a woman. When staff asked the man to leave, he told them “the law has changed and I have a right to be here.”
The flummoxed staff did not even call police. 

By all means, schools should be required to provide access to bathrooms and changing areas where transgender people can feel safe. And there is a simple solution. As one transgender young man put it in The Post this weekend, “Imagine a room with a toilet, a sink and a door with a lock. Suddenly everyone’s problems go away.” But that is not good enough for the Obama administration, which insists that biological males who identify as women have a fundamental right to access to women’s facilities. That is a recipe for disaster.

Sex predators are devious; they will use any excuse to gain access to their victims. Government should not be opening the bathroom door for them. Yes, we should find ways to protect transgender people — but we must do so without endangering everyone else.


			https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/yes-we-should-protect-transgender-people-but-not-by-opening-restrooms-to-predators-who-pretend-to-be-transgender/2016/05/16/3a9713ce-1b76-11e6-b6e0-c53b7ef63b45_story.html


----------



## messy (Jul 2, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Notice one of the things these people always want to do is change a name. Apparently calling it by a different name is very important.
> 
> From your article "I propose we begin this effort by changing the name of our Police Department to the Department of Community Safety".


You don’t think how you call things is important?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 2, 2020)

messy said:


> You don’t think how you call things is important?


I think wannabe businessman and idiot in chief are appropriate names for trump.


----------



## Desert Hound (Jul 2, 2020)

messy said:


> You don’t think how you call things is important?


I think when you want to virtue signal and call the police by a different name to show you care...in the end they are still the police.


----------



## messy (Jul 2, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> I think when you want to virtue signal and call the police by a different name to show you care...in the end they are still the police.


Yes, they are. But words still matter and, to me, it's all part of a softening the approach for circumstances not requiring force, i.e. most circumstances encountered by "police."


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 2, 2020)

Poor Joe... he can barely move his mouth to read the script.  Someone forgot his latte this morning.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 2, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I think wannabe businessman and idiot in chief are appropriate names for trump.


Wouldn't "Daddy" be easier for you?


----------



## espola (Jul 2, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> I think when you want to virtue signal and call the police by a different name to show you care...in the end they are still the police.


Is "virtue signal" your new telltale?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 2, 2020)

messy said:


> Yes, they are. But words still matter and, to me, it's all part of a softening the approach for circumstances not requiring force, i.e. most circumstances encountered by "police."


The police have too much on their plates. Armed police should not be expected to respond to every accident, domestic dispute, fire, loud party, medical emergency or the like. We need police, we don't need a military type response to every domestic disturbance. We probably need more people dedicated to protect and serve, to look out for the welfare of the people in this country. Just not a commando raid because someone is playing their music too loud.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 2, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Wouldn't "Daddy" be easier for you?


You are the one that calls him that, obvi.


----------



## messy (Jul 2, 2020)

I’m so grateful that at this time of unprecedented challenge to our nation from this threat, our President is calmly and firmly guiding us through the crisis.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 2, 2020)

messy said:


> I’m so grateful that at this time of unprecedented challenge to our nation from this threat, our President is calmly and firmly guiding us through the crisis.


You mean by tweet storming about other issues he is also doing nothing about and whining about how mean everyone is being to him?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 2, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> All the world's a stage, and all the men and women merely players . . .


“Men and Women”
Don’t ever let the fags here you say that.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 2, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> I prefer dealing with reality and not pretending regarding something.
> 
> I suspect for instance you are fine with guys playing on girls teams. You prefer "avoiding the conflict" and letting them play where they don't belong for instance. Rather than saying...hey we have boys/mens teams and girls/womens teams for a reason go play on the correct one.


Yes, avoiding conflict is working great in Seattle.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 2, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are the one that calls him that, obvi.


Obvi?  LMAO!  You little fruit loop.


----------



## nononono (Jul 4, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You mean by tweet storming about other issues he is also doing nothing about and whining about how mean everyone is being to him?


*He's done waaay more in 3.5 years than you've accomplished in your 30 + years " Bustin Rod "....*


----------



## espola (Jul 4, 2020)

Is Kanye running as a Republican, a Democrat, or a Kardashian?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 4, 2020)

espola said:


> Is Kanye running as a Republican, a Democrat, or a Kardashian?


Pastafarian party.


----------



## messy (Jul 5, 2020)

43 Alumni for Biden - Home
					

Principles matter more than politics. That’s why we, a group of alumni who served President Bush, and other Republican presidents, governors, and Members of Congress, support Joe Biden for President.




					43alumniforjoebiden.com


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 5, 2020)

messy said:


> 43 Alumni for Biden - Home
> 
> 
> Principles matter more than politics. That’s why we, a group of alumni who served President Bush, and other Republican presidents, governors, and Members of Congress, support Joe Biden for President.
> ...


How many men and woman died in Iraq and Afganie?  Everyone from that administration made some really deadly decisions and I'm glad their voting for Biden.


----------



## messy (Jul 5, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> How many men and woman died in Iraq and Afganie?  Everyone from that administration made some really deadly decisions and I'm glad their voting for Biden.


I have no idea how that dolt W, run by Rumsfeld and Cheney, won a second term.
But at least experienced Republicans are moving away from Trump and toward America.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 5, 2020)

messy said:


> I have no idea how that dolt W, run by Rumsfeld and Cheney, won a second term.
> But at least experienced Republicans are moving away from Trump and toward America.


Colin Powell said their were WMD as did Hillary.  What Joe have to say about war bro?  Obama took us to more war.  War=death to many families. War=$$$ for businessman.  Bolton?  Flake?  I think you can see the truth, no?  Come on Messy.....lol!!!  Happy July 5th bro   BTW, what % today you give Joe to win?  WHO will he pick as VP?  Experience republicans and lifetime Democrats who hold office forever are 100% moving away from t.  I will say t has been trying bring troops home and not go fight, right?  Bolton was all pissed off at t because he wouldnt bomb countries.  Can we at least give t a little credit for saving lives?  t said no to Iraq war and death and Hillary and Joe was all for war.

“I do not believe this is a rush to war,” Biden said a few days before the vote. “I believe it is a march to peace and security. I believe that failure to overwhelmingly support this resolution is likely to enhance the prospects that war will occur …”

But he had a power much greater than his own words. He was able to choose all 18 witnesses in the main Senate hearings on Iraq. And he mainly chose people who supported a pro-war position. They argued in favor of “regime change as the stated US policy” and warned of “a nuclear-armed Saddam sometime in this decade”. That Iraqis would “welcome the United States as liberators” And that Iraq “permits known al-Qaida members to live and move freely about in Iraq” and that “they are being supported”.

More than* 4,500 US soldiers, and nearly as many US military contractors, lost their lives;* tens of thousands were wounded, with hundreds of thousands more suffering from post-traumatic stress disorder.* Estimates of Iraqi deaths run as high as 1 million.*

At the very least Messy, Joe should explain why he played such a major role in winning the authorization from Congress for President Bush to wage this disastrous war.


----------



## espola (Jul 5, 2020)

messy said:


> I have no idea how that dolt W, run by Rumsfeld and Cheney, won a second term.
> But at least experienced Republicans are moving away from Trump and toward America.


W was coasting on 9/11 loyalty.


----------



## messy (Jul 5, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Colin Powell said their were WMD as did Hillary.  What Joe have to say about war bro?  Obama took us to more war.  War=death to many families. War=$$$ for businessman.  Bolton?  Flake?  I think you can see the truth, no?  Come on Messy.....lol!!!  Happy July 5th bro   BTW, what % today you give Joe to win?  WHO will he pick as VP?  Experience republicans and lifetime Democrats who hold office forever are 100% moving away from t.  I will say t has been trying bring troops home and not go fight, right?  Bolton was all pissed off at t because he wouldnt bomb countries.  Can we at least give t a little credit for saving lives?  t said no to Iraq war and death and Hillary and Joe was all for war.
> 
> “I do not believe this is a rush to war,” Biden said a few days before the vote. “I believe it is a march to peace and security. I believe that failure to overwhelmingly support this resolution is likely to enhance the prospects that war will occur …”
> 
> ...


That’s true. Everybody voted to go to that stupid war based on false pretenses. Biden sounds like he was as or more complicit than all of them. No getting around that. I was getting in loud arguments with people because I knew it was a mistake. Trump was in favor and then against. Joe should explain, but it’s more important that he discuss how to bring this country together and fight this pandemic. 
I hope he picks Tammy Duckworth. An unassailable choice.
He’s got about a 75% chance at this point.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 5, 2020)

messy said:


> I hope he picks Tammy Duckworth. An unassailable choice.
> He’s got about a 75% chance at this point.


----------



## messy (Jul 5, 2020)

messy said:


> That’s true. Everybody voted to go to that stupid war based on false pretenses. Biden sounds like he was as or more complicit than all of them. No getting around that. I was getting in loud arguments with people because I knew it was a mistake. Trump was in favor and then against. Joe should explain, but it’s more important that he discuss how to bring this country together and fight this pandemic.
> I hope he picks Tammy Duckworth. An unassailable choice.
> He’s got about a 75% chance at this point.


Maybe 80%.  Vegas gives him a 66% shot, but that was a couple of days ago. He totally botched the 4th.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 5, 2020)

messy said:


> I have no idea how that dolt W, run by Rumsfeld and Cheney, won a second term.
> But at least experienced Republicans are moving away from Trump and toward America.


Like Bush and Bolton?
You are a pretty funny guy.
Make up your mind.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 5, 2020)

messy said:


> That’s true. Everybody voted to go to that stupid war based on false pretenses. Biden sounds like he was as or more complicit than all of them. No getting around that. I was getting in loud arguments with people because I knew it was a mistake. Trump was in favor and then against. Joe should explain, but it’s more important that he discuss how to bring this country together and fight this pandemic.
> I hope he picks Tammy Duckworth. An unassailable choice.
> He’s got about a 75% chance at this point.


I'm going to take you and espy as the same person for now.  He only super ignores me out of all the trolls on here.  Is that a badge of honor?  I'm coming up on my 7 year anniversary too.  I only have one to thank for inviting me here....lol!  I wonder why espy only tunes me out?  He he he he never responds to me but but but but he will you?  I will admit I was pissed off when we got attacked in 2001.  I was for the war before i was against it. I was not a fan of t back then Messy.  He was a Dem big time and I couldn;t stand him talking against the attack of Iraq, and Bush and all that crazy stuff he said on why we shouldnt go to war.  He was right as you were and i was as wrong as was everyone else.  Those bad decisions were costly with lives and money.  I remember, so nice try.  t was not for the Iraq war, never was.  He won the election in part because of that imo.  I know Russians helped him win too and that stupid electoral college system that is racist needs to go too.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 5, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Colin Powell said their were WMD as did Hillary.  What Joe have to say about war bro?  Obama took us to more war.  War=death to many families. War=$$$ for businessman.  Bolton?  Flake?  I think you can see the truth, no?  Come on Messy.....lol!!!  Happy July 5th bro   BTW, what % today you give Joe to win?  WHO will he pick as VP?  Experience republicans and lifetime Democrats who hold office forever are 100% moving away from t.  I will say t has been trying bring troops home and not go fight, right?  Bolton was all pissed off at t because he wouldnt bomb countries.  Can we at least give t a little credit for saving lives?  t said no to Iraq war and death and Hillary and Joe was all for war.
> 
> “I do not believe this is a rush to war,” Biden said a few days before the vote. “I believe it is a march to peace and security. I believe that failure to overwhelmingly support this resolution is likely to enhance the prospects that war will occur …”
> 
> ...


Messy has been wrong on everything starting with Clinton, Russia and dossier and now he will be wrong again.
He’s in a rut.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 5, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> I'm going to take you and espy as the same person for now.  He only super ignores me out of all the trolls on here.  Is that a badge of honor?  I'm coming up on my 7 year anniversary too.  I only have one to thank for inviting me here....lol!  I wonder why espy only tunes me out?  He he he he never responds to me but but but but he will you?  I will admit I was pissed off when we got attacked in 2001.  I was for the war before i was against it. I was not a fan of t back then Messy.  He was a Dem big time and I couldn;t stand him talking against the attack of Iraq, and Bush and all that crazy stuff he said on why we shouldnt go to war.  He was right as you were and i was as wrong as was everyone else.  Those bad decisions were costly with lives and money.  I remember, so nice try.  t was not for the Iraq war, never was.  He won the election in part because of that imo.  I know Russians helped him win too and that stupid electoral college system that is racist needs to go too.


This post is why he ignores you, you trippin?
Again?


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 5, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> This post is why he ignores you, you trippin?
> Again?


All all all all I have are flashbacks Joe Joe!!!!


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 5, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> This post is why he ignores you, you trippin?
> Again?


You should ignore me too btwb.  The hard-core left and the right be trippin lately and many have died and many will die until we have peace.  I seen nothing like what I see today.  I told you and everyone else a new America is coming and is here.  Buckle up Joseph and be prepared to change......


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 5, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> You should ignore me too btwb.  The hard-core left and the right be trippin lately and many have died and many will die until we have peace.  I seen nothing like what I see today.  I told you and everyone else a new America is coming and is here.  Buckle up Joseph and be prepared to change......


Trump is no war monger.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 5, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Trump is no war monger.


I agree.  Like t or hate t, he was not for these wars or big bombings.


----------



## messy (Jul 5, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> I'm going to take you and espy as the same person for now.  He only super ignores me out of all the trolls on here.  Is that a badge of honor?  I'm coming up on my 7 year anniversary too.  I only have one to thank for inviting me here....lol!  I wonder why espy only tunes me out?  He he he he never responds to me but but but but he will you?  I will admit I was pissed off when we got attacked in 2001.  I was for the war before i was against it. I was not a fan of t back then Messy.  He was a Dem big time and I couldn;t stand him talking against the attack of Iraq, and Bush and all that crazy stuff he said on why we shouldnt go to war.  He was right as you were and i was as wrong as was everyone else.  Those bad decisions were costly with lives and money.  I remember, so nice try.  t was not for the Iraq war, never was.  He won the election in part because of that imo.  I know Russians helped him win too and that stupid electoral college system that is racist needs to go too.


Are you for invading Iraq?" Howard Stern asked him, and Trump answered, "Yeah, I guess so."


----------



## messy (Jul 5, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> I agree.  Like t or hate t, he was not for these wars or big bombings.


I pretty much agree. Even his “I guess so” on the early Iraq question was reluctant. 
He’s good on war and he could have been a decent president if he had fought for the infrastructure bill he originally championed but instead he decided to be McConnell's bitch.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 5, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Messy has been wrong on everything starting with Clinton, Russia and dossier and now he will be wrong again.
> He’s in a rut.


Show us all where he was wrong?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 5, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Trump is no war monger.


Donald Trump has repeated throughout his presidential campaign that he opposed the Iraq war _before_ the March 19, 2003 invasion, often taking credit for his judgement and vision — claiming he knew it would destabilize the Middle East.

On Feb. 13, in the most recent debate, Trump said: “I said it loud and clear, ‘You’ll destabilize the Middle East.'” In the Sept. 16, 2015 debate, Trump claimed that he “fought very, very hard against us … going into Iraq,” saying he could provide “25 different stories” to prove his opposition. 

Trump has even said that he was “visited by people from the White House” in attempt to silence him, because, he said, he was getting “a disproportionate amount of publicity” for his opposition to the war. 

There is no evidence that we could find, however, that he spoke against the war _before_ it started, although we did find he expressed early concerns about the cost and direction of the war a few months after it started.

Others have looked, but no one else — including PolitiFact and the Washington Post Fact Checker — has been able to find any evidence to support his claims, either. Now, BuzzFeed reports that Trump indicated his support for war in a radio interview with shock jock Howard Stern on Sept. 11, 2002 — a little more than six months before the war started.

Stern asked Trump directly if he supported going to war with Iraq, and Trump hesitantly responded, “Yeah, I guess so.”









						Donald Trump and the Iraq War - FactCheck.org
					

Donald Trump has repeated throughout his presidential campaign that he opposed the Iraq war before the March 19, 2003 invasion. But there's no evidence of that. Here's a timeline of statements Trump made in 2002 and 2003 about the war.




					www.factcheck.org


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 5, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Donald Trump has repeated throughout his presidential campaign that he opposed the Iraq war _before_ the March 19, 2003 invasion, often taking credit for his judgement and vision — claiming he knew it would destabilize the Middle East.
> 
> On Feb. 13, in the most recent debate, Trump said: “I said it loud and clear, ‘You’ll destabilize the Middle East.'” In the Sept. 16, 2015 debate, Trump claimed that he “fought very, very hard against us … going into Iraq,” saying he could provide “25 different stories” to prove his opposition.
> 
> ...


That's all you got?


----------



## nononono (Jul 5, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Show us all where he was wrong?


*By comparing your posts and " Messy's " posts the source is revealed....


DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 5, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> That's all you got?


He was on with AC and he said he probably said that but was against the war when it started.  My point is, let's not act like he was Bolton and all the guys pushing for war, which happen to be those on the left and the right. Right?  I think t was trying to show some support to the troops.  That's my take


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## messy (Jul 5, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Show us all where he was wrong?


I wasn’t a Clinton fan and didn’t speak one way or another about her. I voted for her...look who she ran against.
I was right on Russia and right on the dossier.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 5, 2020)

Oh Shit!  What do you think, Dre?  Methy?  Husky Pu?  You think Al Sharpton will speak at her funeral?  LeBron going to donate any money?









						Dawit Kelete Accused of Running Over Seattle Protesters
					

Dawit Kelete is a Seattle man accused of running over two protesters, killing Summer Taylor, in Washington state.




					heavy.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 5, 2020)

messy said:


> I wasn’t a Clinton fan and didn’t speak one way or another about her. I voted for her...look who she ran against.
> I was right on Russia and right on the dossier.


You weren't right on jack shit.  There is no fucking Russia no matter how many times you say it.


----------



## messy (Jul 5, 2020)

WASHINGTON — For years, President Trump has derided the assessment by American intelligence officials that Russia interfered in the 2016 presidential election to assist his candidacy, dismissing it without evidence as the work of a “deep state” out to undermine his victory.

But on Tuesday, a long-awaited Senate review led by members of Mr. Trump’s own party effectively undercut those allegations. A three-year review by the Republican-led Senate Intelligence Committee unanimously found that the intelligence community assessment, pinning blame on Russia and outlining its goals to undercut American democracy, was fundamentally sound and untainted by politics.


----------



## messy (Jul 5, 2020)

Grading the Steele dossier 2 years later: what’s been corroborated and what's still unclear
					

Two years later after the Steele dossier was published, several allegations have proven, at least in part, to have held up.




					www.google.com


----------



## messy (Jul 5, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> You weren't right on jack shit.  There is no fucking Russia no matter how many times you say it.


You’re as dumb as the day is long, fool. 
What’s good about you is that you’re a uniting presence on this forum.
100% of us, with the possible exceptions of Marz and met, think you’re a huge embarrassment to the species.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 5, 2020)

messy said:


> Grading the Steele dossier 2 years later: what’s been corroborated and what's still unclear
> 
> 
> Two years later after the Steele dossier was published, several allegations have proven, at least in part, to have held up.
> ...


Messy, are you trippin dude?  You seem off today.  I know Joe thinks I'm trippin too but I'm not at all.  You?  be honest with us.  Purple or Orange?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 5, 2020)

messy said:


> You’re as dumb as the day is long, fool.
> What’s good about you is that you’re a uniting presence on this forum.
> 100% of us, with the possible exceptions of Marz and met, think you’re a huge embarrassment to the species.


Remember this, fool?





__





						Rosenstein admits no evidence of Trump-Russia conspiracy
					






					romesentinel.com


----------



## messy (Jul 5, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Messy, are you trippin dude?  You seem off today.  I know Joe thinks I'm trippin too but I'm not at all.  You?  be honest with us.  Purple or Orange?


Sugar cube and thanks for asking.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 5, 2020)

messy said:


> Sugar cube and thanks for asking.


Hey, Meth, you gonna keep running from this?  Black man who killed a white woman supporting black lives matter.  Thoughts?









						Dawit Kelete Accused of Running Over Seattle Protesters
					

Dawit Kelete is a Seattle man accused of running over two protesters, killing Summer Taylor, in Washington state.




					heavy.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 5, 2020)

nononono said:


> *By comparing your posts and " Messy's " posts the source is revealed....
> 
> 
> DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


"That's all you got?"


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 5, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Hey, Meth, you gonna keep running from this?  Black man who killed a white woman supporting black lives matter.  Thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why does the color of their skin make such a huge difference to you here, and in every other post of yours?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 5, 2020)

Trump's embrace of the Confederate flag shows us all who he thinks owns America
					

Trump makes his assumptions about who is entitled to America based on race, not the rule of law. That's why the Confederate flag suits.




					www.businessinsider.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 5, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why does the color of their skin make such a huge difference to you here, and in every other post of yours?


Am he beez oppressed an sheeeeit, muh fucka?  Am dat wypippo beez blockin' dat freeway, yo?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 5, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Show us all where he was wrong?


I just did.


----------



## messy (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 5, 2020)

messy said:


> View attachment 8053



Hey, Meth, you gonna keep running from this? Black man who killed a white woman supporting black lives matter. Thoughts?









						Dawit Kelete Accused of Running Over Seattle Protesters
					

Dawit Kelete is a Seattle man accused of running over two protesters, killing Summer Taylor, in Washington state.




					heavy.com


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 5, 2020)

messy said:


> View attachment 8053


Let’s hope 4numb doesn’t see that.  By way, who would Epstein’s pimp turn against to plea bargain a better sentence?


----------



## messy (Jul 5, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> Let’s hope 4numb doesn’t see that.  By way, who would Epstein’s pimp turn against to plea bargain a better sentence?


I heard Jizz Lane died next week.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 5, 2020)

messy said:


> I heard Jizz Lane died next week.


Look, Meth, more of your hoodrat relatives burning flags and houses down.  You still wondering why other races don't like you?









						‘We’re in your house... let’s go!’ Hundreds of heavily armed militia protest Confederate carving in Georgia
					

Protesters marched through Georgia’s Stone Mountain Park and called for the removal of a sculpture depicting Gen. Robert E. Lee, Confederate President...




					www.marketwatch.com
				





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1279866498266345479


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 5, 2020)

Well... looks like the oppressed, Obama sons had a really busy weekend.









						Chicago violence erupts during holiday weekend, at least 67 shot and 13 killed
					

Nine of the victims were minors involved in the Chicago violence, with two fatalities so far; Garrett Tenney reports.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 5, 2020)

Biden evokes MLK and George Floyd in Fourth of July message
					

Biden's video message came hours after President Trump accused protesters who have pushed for racial justice of engaging in a "merciless campaign to wipe out our history."




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## messy (Jul 5, 2020)

I like the sound of President Biden.
It’s growing on all of us.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 5, 2020)

messy said:


> I like the sound of President Biden.
> It’s growing on all of us.


Yep... like a nice ingrown hair on your balls.


----------



## messy (Jul 5, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Yep... like a nice ingrown hair on your balls.


President Biden. Relax and say it proudly, son.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 5, 2020)

messy said:


> President Biden. Relax and say it proudly, son.


How does it feel knowing one of your proud and oppressed killed a white woman supporting your bullshit cause?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 6, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Yep... like a nice ingrown hair on your balls.


We all see the world through the prism of our own personal experiences. 

Maybe get up and move around more fatso.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 6, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> How does it feel knowing one of your proud and oppressed killed a white woman supporting your bullshit cause?


Charlottesville?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 6, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Charlottesville?


I posted the story.  Are you too stupid to press the "click here" button?


----------



## messy (Jul 6, 2020)

The bestseller list is really cooking with a couple of great Trump books.
It’s a shame his people don’t read.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 6, 2020)

messy said:


> The bestseller list is really cooking with a couple of great Trump books.
> It’s a shame his people don’t read.


It's shame you're an arrogant asshole....


----------



## messy (Jul 6, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> It's shame you're an arrogant asshole....


No, it’s not,  Fuckface.
If you’re nice, I can read them to you while you sit there and drool.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 6, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I posted the story.  Are you too stupid to press the "click here" button?


A right winger killed a woman in Charlottesville with his car. Are all you people constantly on edge?  . . . no wonder you people fight so hard against gun regulations! None of you anger management cases would be allowed.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 6, 2020)

messy said:


> The bestseller list is really cooking with a couple of great Trump books.
> It’s a shame his people don’t read.


Some can't, most won't (like trump they want a picture book presentation) and even if they did they would just say fake news and point their palm up and away while chanting maga.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 6, 2020)

messy said:


> No, it’s not,  Fuckface.
> If you’re nice, I can read them to you while you sit there and drool.


More arrogance & ignorance from the asshole...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 6, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> A right winger killed a woman in Charlottesville with his car. Are all you people constantly on edge?  . . . no wonder you people fight so hard against gun regulations! None of you anger management cases would be allowed.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 6, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> More arrogance & ignorance from the asshole...


More opposite world from a reichwinger. Accuse others of that which you are guilty. trump 101 (he attributes that idea to Roy Cohn).


----------



## espola (Jul 6, 2020)

In my personal search for a political party that I could believe in, I decided that Republicans were crooks, Democrats were fools,  libertarians were hypocrites.  

To wit --





__





						Facebook
					






					www.facebook.com


----------



## espola (Jul 6, 2020)

What did Colin Kaepernick say after signing his contract with Disney?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 6, 2020)

espola said:


> What did Colin Kaepernick say after signing his contract with Disney?







__





						the hodge twins kaepernick - Yahoo Video Search Results
					

The search engine that helps you find exactly what you're looking for. Find the most relevant information, video, images, and answers from all across the Web.




					video.search.yahoo.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 6, 2020)

espola said:


> What did Colin Kaepernick say after signing his contract with Disney?







__





						the hodge twins kaepernick - Yahoo Video Search Results
					

The search engine that helps you find exactly what you're looking for. Find the most relevant information, video, images, and answers from all across the Web.




					video.search.yahoo.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 6, 2020)

espola said:


> In my personal search for a political party that I could believe in, I decided that Republicans were crooks, Democrats were fools,  libertarians were hypocrites.
> 
> To wit --
> 
> ...


Why don't you personally search for a way to get your head out of your ass?


----------



## espola (Jul 6, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Why don't you personally search for a way to get your head out of your ass?


Thank you for honestly discussing this topic to the full depth of your ability.


----------



## nononono (Jul 6, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


>



*What's your point.....Trump Crushed him Violently !

Biden will be a babbling mess after 1 minute of Trump's
attacks....That's when the TRUE Biden will come out...
The Foul Mouthed Lying Shit Bag will hurl insult after 
unintelligible insult........Straight to his Low IQ Brain 
department.....*


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 6, 2020)

espola said:


> Thank you for honestly discussing this topic to the full depth of your ability.


You just make sure you keep dodging all my posts and links like the coward, in denial, you are.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 7, 2020)

nononono said:


> *What's your point.....Trump Crushed him Violently !
> 
> Biden will be a babbling mess after 1 minute of Trump's
> attacks....That's when the TRUE Biden will come out...
> ...


You doing alright amigo? I mean, I just notice there seems to be uptick an extremist posts. 
Hopefully after three months of being locked inside your mom isn't threatening to kick you out because she's tired of the craziness? At least something has got you going.


----------



## tenacious (Jul 7, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Why don't you personally search for a way to get your head out of your ass?


In fairness you're not the type who seems to be persuaded by facts. Which in the age of Trump has become fashionable with the conservative set. I get it. 

But I also can look at this from Espola's side.  On one hand if this were a real debate where people might be willing to have their minds changed he could go find a link and do the research. Then basically try and persuade you (who are someone I can't remember ever admitting an error). Or he could simply say "anyone who really wants to figure it out" here is where you start looking. Seems like he ends up at the same place either way he goes?


----------



## messy (Jul 7, 2020)

I love the Trump campaign. “America is falling apart. We are losing our way of life. Look what’s happening. Vote for me.”
He’s basically suggesting that he’s doing a terrible job, so we should re-elect him.
It’s fantastic.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 7, 2020)

messy said:


> I love the Trump campaign. “America is falling apart. We are losing our way of life. Look what’s happening. Vote for me.”
> He’s basically suggesting that he’s doing a terrible job, so we should re-elect him.
> It’s fantastic.


Messy, suicide is going way up and that is real.  People with money like you can;t see what I see on the street.  I really do care about the teens and you and everyone else will look back and see the destruction, and I mean that man.  White teens and black teens and Asian teens and Latino teens were ALL going for the american dream and now the white teens are being told their a racist, their bad because their white and, the country they were born in is evil from the get go and just bad and was all started all wrong because some white dudes wanted a whole white country all to themselves. It's a mess, Messy.  I know you get 7 figures but the folks I know lost their jobs and are losing hope.  Most elitist are set through the end of the year and mabey for ever because.  School teachers have job security and all the city and country workers are getting OT right now.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 7, 2020)

tenacious said:


> In fairness you're not the type who seems to be persuaded by facts. Which in the age of Trump has become fashionable with the conservative set. I get it.
> 
> But I also can look at this from Espola's side.  On one hand if this were a real debate where people might be willing to have their minds changed he could go find a link and do the research. Then basically try and persuade you (who are someone I can't remember ever admitting an error). Or he could simply say "anyone who really wants to figure it out" here is where you start looking. Seems like he ends up at the same place either way he goes?


Which facts have I been presented?  And let's not pretend ANY of us can believe ANYTHING we read these days when it comes to politics.  I say that from both sides.  90% of what Ebola presents is "Outlaw and his band of KKK buddies simply can't accept the truth."  Okay, what truth?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 7, 2020)

messy said:


> I love the Trump campaign. “America is falling apart. We are losing our way of life. Look what’s happening. Vote for me.”
> He’s basically suggesting that he’s doing a terrible job, so we should re-elect him.
> It’s fantastic.


No, he's suggesting a disease and violent behavior has taken over and it isn't going to be Babbling Biden that rights the ship.


----------



## espola (Jul 7, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Which facts have I been presented?  And let's not pretend ANY of us can believe ANYTHING we read these days when it comes to politics.  I say that from both sides.  90% of what Ebola presents is "Outlaw and his band of KKK buddies simply can't accept the truth."  Okay, what truth?


The Ayn Rand Institute, which is philosophically opposed to government interference in free markets, and which is cited by convinced libertarians as a leading intellectual foundation, accepted a large government bailout payment.









						Vocal Opponents Of Federal Spending Took PPP Loans, Including Ayn Rand Institute, Grover Norquist Group
					

Norquist and Citizens Against Government Waste have both criticized the CARES Act, with Norquist saying the bill's unemployment program 'delays growth.'




					www.forbes.com


----------



## espola (Jul 7, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> No, he's suggesting a disease and violent behavior has taken over and it isn't going to be Babbling Biden that rights the ship.


Do you wear your Outlaw mask every time you go out to help slow the disease?

Are you opposed to the violence practiced by the police on black people as so obviously portrayed by the George Floyd and Breonna Taylor murders?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 7, 2020)

espola said:


> The Ayn Rand Institute, which is philosophically opposed to government interference in free markets, and which is cited by convinced libertarians as a leading intellectual foundation, accepted a large government bailout payment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And?  A lot of organizations, companies and individuals took them.  What's your point?  









						Billionaire Kanye West's Yeezy Received A Multimillion-Dollar PPP Loan
					

West owns 100% of Yeezy.




					www.forbes.com


----------



## espola (Jul 7, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> And?  A lot of organizations, companies and individuals took them.  What's your point?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hypocrisy, such as I have accused libertarians of practicing in the past.  

"opposed to government interference in free markets"


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 7, 2020)

espola said:


> Do you wear your Outlaw mask every time you go out to help slow the disease?
> 
> Are you opposed to the violence practiced by the police on black people as so obviously portrayed by the George Floyd and Breonna Taylor murders?


I wear a mask when I'm in an enclosed business.  My favorite says "Ebola is a hypocritical bitch".

I'm opposed to the officer kneeling on Floyd's neck for so long.  I'm not opposed to kneeling on necks to restrain a criminal that isn't complying.

I'm not at all opposed to what the police's role is in the Breonna Taylor incident.  She was a victim... but the police did nothing wrong.  They had a legal search warrant, executed that warrant and returned fire when fired upon.  

Are YOU opposed to Rayshard Brooks being treated like a gentlemen, despite his felonious behavior, and physically assaulting them and shooting at them with a taser?  I support the police's "violence" in most cases involving black criminals.  When you accept my challenge to discuss the individual cases, and stop being a coward, I'll give you further details on each.


----------



## Desert Hound (Jul 7, 2020)

tenacious said:


> In fairness you're not the type who seems to be persuaded by facts. Which in the age of Trump has become fashionable with the conservative set. I get it.


Fascinating. Guess which side bought in fully to the Russia hoax right? For 3 plus years...and even today some still believe the admin/Trump, etc were working with the Russians. Where were those facts? Oh yeah turns out there was nothing there.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 7, 2020)

espola said:


> Hypocrisy, such as I have accused libertarians of practicing in the past.
> 
> "opposed to government interference in free markets"


I don't believe ANYBODY supports the government just handing out free money.  Well, unless you're a libtard candidate appealing to a population that has no compunction with receiving it and you need that deadbeat's vote.  I received a check for $1,200.  Never wanted it, never asked for it and don't need it.  But if I had an organization or company that people relied on to support their families, in this unheard of time, I'd certainly accept it if I needed it to pay them.


----------



## espola (Jul 7, 2020)

B





The Outlaw said:


> I wear a mask when I'm in an enclosed business.  My favorite says "Ebola is a hypocritical bitch".
> 
> I'm opposed to the officer kneeling on Floyd's neck for so long.  I'm not opposed to kneeling on necks to restrain a criminal that isn't complying.
> 
> ...


In what way am I hypocritical?  Please give further details.

Racist behavior by police is nothing new.  There are just more cameras than there used to be.  

The police lied in order to get the search warrant on Breonna Taylor's apartment and they already had the man they were supposedly searching for in custody.


----------



## espola (Jul 7, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Fascinating. Guess which side bought in fully to the Russia hoax right? For 3 plus years...and even today some still believe the admin/Trump, etc were working with the Russians. Where were those facts? Oh yeah turns out there was nothing there.


If there is "nothing there", why is the t camp trying so hard to keep the redacted portions of the Mueller report secret?


----------



## Desert Hound (Jul 7, 2020)

messy said:


> I love the Trump campaign. “America is falling apart. We are losing our way of life. Look what’s happening. Vote for me.”
> He’s basically suggesting that he’s doing a terrible job, so we should re-elect him.
> It’s fantastic.


Actually he is saying the Dems want to transform the country that they supposedly love. Which begs the question, if Biden says he loves the country, then why is he arguing it needs to be totally transformed?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280120381546934272


----------



## Desert Hound (Jul 7, 2020)

espola said:


> If there is "nothing there", why is the t camp trying so hard to keep the redacted portions of the Mueller report secret?


Why don't you read up on why our state and federal governments do not release grand jury materials. Dems are trying to change the norm.

But here is an overview of what has been the policy for some time.

"The long-established rule of grand jury secrecy is enshrined in Federal Rule of Criminal Procedure 6(e), which provides that government attorneys and the jurors themselves, among others, “must not disclose a matter occurring before the grand jury.” Accordingly, as a general matter, persons and entities external to the grand jury process are precluded from obtaining transcripts of grand jury testimony or other documents or information that would reveal what took place in the proceedings, even if the grand jury has concluded its work and even if the information is sought pursuant to otherwise-valid legal processes."

And the secrecy relates to this issue:

Grand jury proceedings are secret. No judge is present; the proceedings are led by a prosecutor; and the defendant has no right to present his case or (in many instances) to be informed of the proceedings at all.

So anything released would be rather one sided.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 7, 2020)

espola said:


> B
> 
> In what way am I hypocritical?  Please give further details.
> 
> ...


Until you're willing to admit the black man's contributions to police encounters, I couldn't care less about having the discussion of racist behavior by police.  I can sit here all day and give you names of black men that died because of their actions... not police racism.  You refuse to acknowledge it.

Breonna Taylor's address had been identified during the investigation.  Police don't lie to get addresses of people that have no involvement with crimes.  Had her boyfriend not shot at cops, she'd be alive... period.


----------



## espola (Jul 7, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Why don't you read up on why our state and federal governments do not release grand jury materials. Dems are trying to change the norm.
> 
> But here is an overview of what has been the policy for some time.
> 
> ...


So there is something there.


----------



## espola (Jul 7, 2020)

espola said:


> If there is "nothing there", why is the t camp trying so hard to keep the redacted portions of the Mueller report secret?


Myth: Mueller found “no collusion.”

Response: Mueller spent almost 200 pages describing “numerous links between the Russian government and the Trump Campaign.” He found that “a Russian entity carried out a social media campaign that favored presidential candidate Donald J. Trump and disparaged presidential candidate Hillary Clinton.” He also found that “a Russian intelligence service conducted computer-intrusion operations” against the Clinton campaign and then released stolen documents.









						These 11 Mueller Report Myths Just Won’t Die
					

Here's why they're wrong




					time.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 7, 2020)

espola said:


> Myth: Mueller found “no collusion.”
> 
> Response: Mueller spent almost 200 pages describing “numerous links between the Russian government and the Trump Campaign.” He found that “a Russian entity carried out a social media campaign that favored presidential candidate Donald J. Trump and disparaged presidential candidate Hillary Clinton.” He also found that “a Russian intelligence service conducted computer-intrusion operations” against the Clinton campaign and then released stolen documents.
> 
> ...


A Russian entity carried out a social media campaign that favored Trump?  You mean like the American media that favors Biden on a daily basis?


----------



## messy (Jul 7, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Actually he is saying the Dems want to transform the country that they supposedly love. Which begs the question, if Biden says he loves the country, then why is he arguing it needs to be totally transformed?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280120381546934272


Good one! LOL.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 7, 2020)

espola said:


> Myth: Mueller found “no collusion.”
> 
> Response: Mueller spent almost 200 pages describing “numerous links between the Russian government and the Trump Campaign.” He found that “a Russian entity carried out a social media campaign that favored presidential candidate Donald J. Trump and disparaged presidential candidate Hillary Clinton.” He also found that “a Russian intelligence service conducted computer-intrusion operations” against the Clinton campaign and then released stolen documents.
> 
> ...


Coo Coo Espy sitting on his perch.  Chirp Chirp!!!


----------



## messy (Jul 7, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Actually he is saying the Dems want to transform the country that they supposedly love. Which begs the question, if Biden says he loves the country, then why is he arguing it needs to be totally transformed?
> Right. He's  a flaming radical. That'll work!


----------



## messy (Jul 7, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Actually he is saying the Dems want to transform the country that they supposedly love. Which begs the question, if Biden says he loves the country, then why is he arguing it needs to be totally transformed?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1280120381546934272


"The crime and violence that today afflicts our nation will come to an end...beginning on January 20th, 2017." 
Name that speaker!


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 7, 2020)

messy said:


> "The crime and violence that today afflicts our nation will come to an end...beginning on January 20th, 2017."
> Name that speaker!


Obama?


----------



## Desert Hound (Jul 7, 2020)

espola said:


> Myth: Mueller found “no collusion.”
> 
> Response: Mueller spent almost 200 pages describing “numerous links between the Russian government and the Trump Campaign.” He found that “a Russian entity carried out a social media campaign that favored presidential candidate Donald J. Trump and disparaged presidential candidate Hillary Clinton.” He also found that “a Russian intelligence service conducted computer-intrusion operations” against the Clinton campaign and then released stolen documents.
> 
> ...


From Page 2 of the Introduction in the Mueller Report.

"the investigation did not establish that members of the Trump Campaign conspired or coordinated with the Russian government in its election interference activities."

I know you like to cling to what you believe and have been spoon fed for years, but there was no collusion or coordination.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 7, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> From Page 2 of the Introduction in the Mueller Report.
> 
> "the investigation did not establish that members of the Trump Campaign conspired or coordinated with the Russian government in its election interference activities."
> 
> I know you like to cling to what you believe and have been spoon fed for years, but there was no collusion or coordination.


He listens to only Adam and Eric


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 7, 2020)

espola said:


> Do you wear your Outlaw mask every time you go out to help slow the disease?
> 
> Are you opposed to the violence practiced by the police on black people as so obviously portrayed by the George Floyd and Breonna Taylor murders?


Oops!


----------



## espola (Jul 7, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> From Page 2 of the Introduction in the Mueller Report.
> 
> "the investigation did not establish that members of the Trump Campaign conspired or coordinated with the Russian government in its election interference activities."
> 
> I know you like to cling to what you believe and have been spoon fed for years, but there was no collusion or coordination.


Here is the complete paragraph from whicch Barr extracted that fragment --

"The investigation also identified numerous links between the Russian government and the Trump campaign. Although the investigation established that the Russian government perceived it would benefit from a Trump presidency and worked to secure that outcome, and that the campaign expected it would benefit electorally from information stolen and released through Russian efforts, the investigation did not establish that members of the Trump campaign conspired or coordinated with the Russian government in its election interference activities."

Now who is being spoonfed?


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 7, 2020)

espola said:


> Here is the complete paragraph from whicch Barr extracted that fragment --
> 
> "The investigation also identified numerous links between the Russian government and the Trump campaign. Although the investigation established that the Russian government perceived it would benefit from a Trump presidency and worked to secure that outcome, and that the campaign expected it would benefit electorally from information stolen and released through Russian efforts, the investigation did not establish that members of the Trump campaign conspired or coordinated with the Russian government in its election interference activities."
> 
> Now who is being spoonfed?


you coo coo bird.  Are you serious?


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 7, 2020)

espola said:


> Here is the complete paragraph from whicch Barr extracted that fragment --
> 
> "The investigation also identified numerous links between the Russian government and the Trump campaign. Although the investigation established that the Russian government perceived it would benefit from a Trump presidency and worked to secure that outcome, and that the campaign expected it would benefit electorally from information stolen and released through Russian efforts, *the investigation did not establish that members of the Trump campaign conspired or coordinated with the Russian government in its election interference activities."*
> 
> Now who is being spoonfed?


Have another spoon full Magoo.... *the investigation did not establish that members of the Trump campaign conspired or coordinated with the Russian government in its election interference activities."*


----------



## messy (Jul 7, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Have another spoon full Magoo.... *the investigation did not establish that members of the Trump campaign conspired or coordinated with the Russian government in its election interference activities."*


Yup. It established that the Russians helped Trump and it found that Trump obstructed justice.


----------



## messy (Jul 7, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Obama?


You're wrong about everything and you were wrong about that. Trump.


----------



## Desert Hound (Jul 7, 2020)

espola said:


> Here is the complete paragraph from whicch Barr extracted that fragment --
> 
> "The investigation also identified numerous links between the Russian government and the Trump campaign. Although the investigation established that the Russian government perceived it would benefit from a Trump presidency and worked to secure that outcome, and that the campaign expected it would benefit electorally from information stolen and released through Russian efforts, the investigation did not establish that members of the Trump campaign conspired or coordinated with the Russian government in its election interference activities."
> 
> Now who is being spoonfed?


You apparently. Because the key part is...they did not establish and conspiracy or coordination. 

I suppose you are going to carry on and say despite that statement, the really meant something else, and if you listen to some conspiracy theorist you will understand it doesn't mean what it says?


----------



## messy (Jul 7, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> You apparently. Because the key part is...they did not establish and conspiracy or coordination.
> 
> I suppose you are going to carry on and say despite that statement, the really meant something else, and if you listen to some conspiracy theorist you will understand it doesn't mean what it says?


Correct they didn’t establish a conspiracy.
1. A bunch of folks recused themselves because of Russian relationships and/or went to jail because of lying about Russians and 2. It’s conclusive that the Russians helped the Trump campaign. 3. Trump obstructed justice during Mueller’s investigation but Mueller said that’s Congress’ issue to pursue. But no conspiracy established.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 7, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> A Russian entity carried out a social media campaign that favored Trump?  You mean like the American media that favors Biden on a daily basis?


Americans stick together.


----------



## espola (Jul 7, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> You apparently. Because the key part is...they did not establish and conspiracy or coordination.
> 
> I suppose you are going to carry on and say despite that statement, the really meant something else, and if you listen to some conspiracy theorist you will understand it doesn't mean what it says?


The man who made the long statement was Robert Mueller in his report.  The man who crafted the short statement out of that was William Barr.

I can read and understand what both of them are saying.  Have you figured out why Barr would edit out the meat of the Mueller Report?


----------



## Dof3 (Jul 7, 2020)

espola said:


> Hypocrisy, such as I have accused libertarians of practicing in the past.
> 
> "opposed to government interference in free markets"


I see your point, but there are two things to consider:  

*


----------



## espola (Jul 7, 2020)

Dof3 said:


> I see your point, but there are two things to consider:
> 
> *


Go on.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 7, 2020)

messy said:


> You're wrong about everything and you were wrong about that. Trump.


I know... you're right and everybody else is wrong.  Keep telling yourself that... it's been working so well.


----------



## Dof3 (Jul 7, 2020)

Dof3 said:


> I see your point, but there are two things to consider:
> 
> *



Oops.

I see your point on hypocrisy, but there are two things to consider: 

*  The government interfered in the free market by ordering businesses to shut down and customers not to patronize businesses.  Hard to blame a company opposed to governmental interference for not holding its position on one side of the coin when the government is interfering on the other side.  I am sure many of those libertarians would be fine with both or neither, but one and not the other is unreasonable.

*   The PPP Loan program was essentially an indirect unemployment benefit.  The loan is forgiven only if proceeds were used for payroll (and the included salaries were capped to prevent a business owner from getting a forgivable loan to pay themselves tons of money).  Criticizing a company for taking a PPP loan suggests that that company should have instead fired its employees (who would then have collected that money from the government through unemployment benefits, thus saving the taxpayers nothing) or just paid them out of pocket despite the government shutting down their business.  There are limits on the size of companies permitted to participate in the PPP program.  Many if not most do not have that kind of liquidity, so they would have had to layoff those employees to save their business or when the business inevitably failed.  Criticizing companies for taking PPP Loan money is criticizing them for paying employees.  I just don't follow that one.  The whole point was to keep people employed.  Unemployment checks stop.  Better for the business and better for the employee to keep them from being unemployed in the first place.


----------



## messy (Jul 7, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I know... you're right and everybody else is wrong.  Keep telling yourself that... it's been working so well.


You guessed Obama, when it was a Trump quote. You were wrong. Don't need to tell myself anything; just telling you.


----------



## Desert Hound (Jul 7, 2020)

espola said:


> The man who made the long statement was Robert Mueller in his report.  The man who crafted the short statement out of that was William Barr.
> 
> I can read and understand what both of them are saying.  Have you figured out why Barr would edit out the meat of the Mueller Report?


Actually the quote I pulled was directly from the Mueller Report. Barr did not edit that portion. 

Do not confuse Barr's summary of the report that was put out vs the actual Mueller Report from which the report clearly states no coordination or collusion. Not sure how hard that is for people to understand...unless you were so attached to the 3 yrs of reporting telling you T was going to be frog walked out of the WH at any moment that when the facts go the other way you refuse to take off the tin foil hat.


----------



## espola (Jul 7, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Actually the quote I pulled was directly from the Mueller Report. Barr did not edit that portion.
> 
> Do not confuse Barr's summary of the report that was put out vs the actual Mueller Report from which the report clearly states no coordination or collusion. Not sure how hard that is for people to understand...unless you were so attached to the 3 yrs of reporting telling you T was going to be frog walked out of the WH at any moment that when the facts go the other way you refuse to take off the tin foil hat.


The report also clearly pointed out instances of obstruction of justice for which no indictments could be made as long as t was President and subject to impeachment.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 7, 2020)

messy said:


> You guessed Obama, when it was a Trump quote. You were wrong. Don't need to tell myself anything; just telling you.


On your period this week?


----------



## espola (Jul 7, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> On your period this week?


There's that deep thinking again.


----------



## nononono (Jul 7, 2020)

espola said:


> There's that deep thinking again.


*You ever cut that mop you call hair....*


----------



## Desert Hound (Jul 7, 2020)

espola said:


> Myth: Mueller found “no collusion.”


Note how you started out with your statement that there was no collusion. That now changed I guess. 

The Mueller Report also did not find obstruction. They made no determination either way. 

To be honest had there been any compelling case for obstruction, the Dems would have impeached on that vs the Ukrainian dog and pony show they went with. 

If you bothered to actually read the report, must of the obstruction related to Comey and how he would privately tell Trump he wasn't under investigation and yet in public wouldn't tell the press that. Related to that was conversations regarding Flynn. We now have the transcript of Flynns call with the Russian ambassador and as it turns out it was on the up and up. Further in notes released in the past couple of weeks, Strozc (spelling)kepts notes of his meetings with Comey and in it Comey indicated that the call Flynn had with the Russian ambassador was legit. 

We also now know that the FBI got the 4 FISA warrants by telling the court they had verified the Steele dossier. Turns out that wasn't true. 

We know the FBI never verified the Steele dossier. 

As more and more info comes out, the worse it looks for the FBI and the various people in charge.


----------



## espola (Jul 7, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Note how you started out with your statement that there was no collusion. That now changed I guess.
> 
> The Mueller Report also did not find obstruction. They made no determination either way.
> 
> ...


What did they get wrong?



			https://www.congress.gov/116/bills/hres755/BILLS-116hres755enr.pdf


----------



## messy (Jul 7, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Note how you started out with your statement that there was no collusion. That now changed I guess.
> 
> The Mueller Report also did not find obstruction. They made no determination either way.
> 
> ...


Actually, the poor right has nothing to hang onto at this point. Trump won almost 4 years ago and they keep talking about Hillary. Mueller found no collusion and they keep talking about that. Great strategies to keep moving forward. President Biden won't be talking about Trump!


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 7, 2020)

messy said:


> Actually, the poor right has nothing to hang onto at this point. Trump won almost 4 years ago and they keep talking about Hillary. Mueller found no collusion and they keep talking about that. Great strategies to keep moving forward. President Biden won't be talking about Trump!


LMAO!  We'd talk more about Joe if his handlers let him come out once in awhile.  We talk about Oblamy because he insists on talking himself.  

You're the one that keeps bringing up Mueller, you moron.


----------



## messy (Jul 7, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> LMAO!  We'd talk more about Joe if his handlers let him come out once in awhile.  We talk about Oblamy because he insists on talking himself.
> 
> You're the one that keeps bringing up Mueller, you moron.


President Biden won't be discussing Trump come January. You fools will still be talking about Hillary and socialism. LOL!


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 7, 2020)

messy said:


> President Biden won't be discussing Trump come January. You fools will still be talking about Hillary and socialism. LOL!


Biden won't remember who Trump IS by January.  Stupid fuck doesn't know the difference between his wife and sister right now.


----------



## messy (Jul 7, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Biden won't remember who Trump IS by January.  Stupid fuck doesn't know the difference between his wife and sister right now.


Likely most of us won’t remember who Trump is, except a few criminal jurisdictions is my guess.
President Biden will be busy moving us forward. 
The day can’t come soon enough.


----------



## nononono (Jul 7, 2020)

espola said:


> What did they get wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.congress.gov/116/bills/hres755/BILLS-116hres755enr.pdf



*EVERYTHING...!*

*And YOU are a willing conduit for the DEMOCRATS LIES !*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 7, 2020)

messy said:


> Actually, the poor right has nothing to hang onto at this point. Trump won almost 4 years ago and they keep talking about Hillary. Mueller found no collusion and they keep talking about that. Great strategies to keep moving forward. President Biden won't be talking about Trump!


The only reason Trump won is because of Hillary...
The only reason Biden might win will be because of Trump...
Casting your vote for someone showing signs of dementia is about as stupid as it gets...


----------



## messy (Jul 7, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> The only reason Trump won is because of Hillary...
> The only reason Biden might win will be because of Trump...
> Casting your vote for someone showing signs of dementia is about as stupid as it gets...


Listen to Lady G...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 7, 2020)

messy said:


> President Biden won't be discussing Trump come January. You fools will still be talking about Hillary and socialism. LOL!


I hope Joe is still able to speak at all come January.
He better pick an extraordinary VP as they will complete Joe's term.
Joe won't last a year...


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 7, 2020)

messy said:


> Likely most of us won’t remember who Trump is, except a few criminal jurisdictions is my guess.
> President Biden will be busy moving us forward.
> The day can’t come soon enough.


Have you told Pap Smear Joe that he isn't running for the senate?  We know he gets confused.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 7, 2020)

messy said:


> Listen to Lady G...


His campaign is about protecting our borders, a robust economy and record level of employment.

You fucking losers can call him a racist all you want.  Facts and crime statistics aren't racist... they're truthful... even if they hurt your feelings.

I have a question for Lindsey... what is Biden's campaign run about?  Mumbling and sniffing children?  Fixing what he couldn't do in over 40 years?


----------



## Desert Hound (Jul 7, 2020)

espola said:


> What did they get wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.congress.gov/116/bills/hres755/BILLS-116hres755enr.pdf


They couldnt find anyone with any knowledge of the quid pro quo. Yes I know they kept changing the terms as nothing worked. 

It was an interesting thing watching the liberal press report on it. After about every witness they would say so and so blew the case open regarding quid pro quo. They conveniently avoided mentioning that on cross by the Repubs, every single witness testified the he or she had no actual knowledge of the supposed crime. 

As an interesting aside. They were mad that Trump made comments about the former ambassador Yovanovich (spelling?). She testified that outside of being briefed just a little bit by the Obama admin during her confirmation hearing, she did not know anything about Burisma and the corruption investigation. Documents later came out under FOIA that showed 1) there were numerous emails from the embassy regarding Burisma but 2) she in fact had met with reps from Burisma to specifically talk about the corruption investigation. 

Guess which news organizations again didn't bother following up to inform you and others of the new documents that came to light? Not only new documents that contradict her testimony, but documents that showed she in fact lied during the impeachment hearings.


----------



## espola (Jul 7, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> They couldnt find anyone with any knowledge of the quid pro quo. Yes I know they kept changing the terms as nothing worked.
> 
> It was an interesting thing watching the liberal press report on it. After about every witness they would say so and so blew the case open regarding quid pro quo. They conveniently avoided mentioning that on cross by the Repubs, every single witness testified the he or she had no actual knowledge of the supposed crime.
> 
> ...


They why didn't the Senate hold hearings on the evidence?  They could have cleared all that up by asking John Bolton, for instance, what he knew about it.


----------



## Desert Hound (Jul 7, 2020)

messy said:


> Actually, the poor right has nothing to hang onto at this point. Trump won almost 4 years ago and they keep talking about Hillary. Mueller found no collusion and they keep talking about that. Great strategies to keep moving forward. President Biden won't be talking about Trump!


Of course the right keeps talking about the Russia/Mueller investigation. 

It is funny how the liberal press is not curious about:
- how did the whole thing start?
- the FBI got all their FISA warrants based in lies to the FISA court. The FBI said they had vetted all their info. We now know they didn't. The certainly should be something that is reviewed and gotten to the bottom of. 
- we know now that by December the FBI had wrapped up their investigation of Flynn and found nothing wrong. Comey and others decided to keep it open. Shortly after they went after him regarding the call to the Russian ambassador. The press reported it as Flynn was trying to get sanctions overturned. We know know Comey told Obama/Biden and others the call was legit...and yet they went after the guy. We also just got the transcript of the call and that also verifies nothing happened to would lead to prosecuting that guy. That should be followed up on. 
- The information regarding nothing there in terms of Russia collusion was widely known around the beginning of the Mueller investigation. And yet that continued on for 18 months or so. Why?

There are lots of shady things that seem to have happened. Everyone should want to get to the bottom of that. And yet after 3 yrs of peddling false news...now the press isnt interested in how this all started?


----------



## Desert Hound (Jul 7, 2020)

espola said:


> They why didn't the Senate hold hearings on the evidence?  They could have cleared all that up by asking John Bolton, for instance, what he knew about it.


The House is the one to do the investigations. If they wanted to interview more witnesses, that was in their power. They chose not to. 

It is not the Senate's job to do what the House refused to do.


----------



## espola (Jul 7, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> The House is the one to do the investigations. If they wanted to interview more witnesses, that was in their power. They chose not to.
> 
> It is not the Senate's job to do what the House refused to do.


It was the Senate who refused to interview witnesses, not the House.

So if life is like a high school, you would not be the civics teacher, you would be the cheerleading coach.

"Give me a t..."


----------



## nononono (Jul 7, 2020)

espola said:


> It was the Senate who refused to interview witnesses, not the House.
> 
> So if life is like a high school, you would not be the civics teacher, you would be the cheerleading coach.
> 
> "Give me a t..."


*And you are the Lying Thieving " Towel Boy ".....*


----------



## messy (Jul 7, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Of course the right keeps talking about the Russia/Mueller investigation.
> 
> It is funny how the liberal press is not curious about:
> - how did the whole thing start?
> ...


Blah blah blah.
We knew the Russians helped Trump and there were a lot of relationships there...the AG even recused himself.
Why don’t you go lose yourself in weeds over an investigation from 2 years ago.
After that, turn to Watergate and tell us about that hoax.


----------



## messy (Jul 7, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> They couldnt find anyone with any knowledge of the quid pro quo. Yes I know they kept changing the terms as nothing worked.
> 
> It was an interesting thing watching the liberal press report on it. After about every witness they would say so and so blew the case open regarding quid pro quo. They conveniently avoided mentioning that on cross by the Repubs, every single witness testified the he or she had no actual knowledge of the supposed crime.
> 
> ...


I think you’re losing it a bit. Sorry, bud.


----------



## Desert Hound (Jul 7, 2020)

messy said:


> I think you’re losing it a bit. Sorry, bud.


Not at all. Look where the investigations the last 3 plus years have gotten you. I assume you had your hopes up the whole time...only to be disappointed time and time again.


----------



## messy (Jul 7, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Not at all. Look where the investigations the last 3 plus years have gotten you. I assume you had your hopes up the whole time...only to be disappointed time and time again.


Gotten me? There’s always investigations. Trump made himself a target and even when he didn’t, when we here in the USA discovered conclusively they Putin helped him get elected (fact, sorry), we investigated and, correct me if I’m wrong, people went to jail for lying about their Russian encounters, correct?
Ukraine was self-explanatory.
Get over it, dude. Why are you obsessing?
Go campaign for him...he needs normal people to help him, if you are one.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 7, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> I hope Joe is still able to speak at all come January.
> He better pick an extraordinary VP as they will complete Joe's term.
> Joe won't last a year...


You figure some triggered trumpy will assassinate him?


----------



## Desert Hound (Jul 7, 2020)

messy said:


> when we here in the USA discovered conclusively they Putin helped him get elected (fact, sorry)


Lay those facts on me.

Wow. I didn't realize the tin foil brigade were that far gone in the fever swamps.

Conclusively helped to get him elected. Lay it on all of us here.

I am curious as to what specific fever swamp you reside in.


----------



## nononono (Jul 7, 2020)

messy said:


> I think you’re losing it a bit. Sorry, bud.



*No " Messy " Financial.......You are losing " IT " and so is your 
CRIMINAL NETWORK.......*


----------



## messy (Jul 7, 2020)

nononono said:


> *No " Messy " Financial.......You are losing " IT " and so is your
> CRIMINAL NETWORK.......*


My criminal Network is DOING “Grrrgreat.”


----------



## messy (Jul 7, 2020)

You must not have read the Mueller report.
I thought you had.
Or did you just hear that it said collusion couldn’t be established, so you accepted that part and went full wacko on all the other parts.
What are you, some kinda nut?


----------



## messy (Jul 7, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> I hope Joe is still able to speak at all come January.
> He better pick an extraordinary VP as they will complete Joe's term.
> Joe won't last a year...


Another great thing about Biden is how much more intelligent and articulate he is than his opponent.
You guys need a new candidate.









						Trump struggles to say 'totalitarianism' in dark Independence Day speech
					

'Totallie-tario-tism'?




					www.google.com


----------



## espola (Jul 7, 2020)

messy said:


> You must not have read the Mueller report.
> I thought you had.
> Or did you just hear that it said collusion couldn’t be established, so you accepted that part and went full wacko on all the other parts.
> What are you, some kinda nut?


Timeframe loosely constructed from memory -- 

Mueller finishes report
DOJ (Barr) cuts out a lot of parts and says "no collusion"
T says "fully exonerated"
Mueller says "wait a  minute - that's not what the report says"
T-sheeple (to this day) say "fully exonerated"


----------



## messy (Jul 7, 2020)

espola said:


> Timeframe loosely constructed from memory --
> 
> Mueller finishes report
> DOJ (Barr) cuts out a lot of parts and says "no collusion"
> ...


Poor Desert Hound is in a loop and he will be parsing 2017 investigations during Biden’s second term. It’s really funny to see.


----------



## espola (Jul 7, 2020)

messy said:


> Poor Desert Hound is in a loop and he will be parsing 2017 investigations during Biden’s second term. It’s really funny to see.


Lock him up.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 7, 2020)

espola said:


> Lock him up.


coocoo.


----------



## espola (Jul 7, 2020)

I read an estimate today that if we immediately got more strict about personal protection (masks) and social distancing, we could save 50,000 lives by November.

Or we could just continue as is and that would mean 50,000 fewer votes for t.


----------



## espola (Jul 7, 2020)

Over the rainbow daydream --

-T resigns
-Pence pardons him like Ford did Nixon
-T is indicted by New York State on state charges (fraud, tax evasion, etc)
-Other states follow NY example
-T is sued by members of his family for destroying their reputations
-Melania sues for divorce
- T declares bankruptcy

T should be happy - his reality show will continue throughout the remainder of his life.


----------



## messy (Jul 7, 2020)

espola said:


> I read an estimate today that if we immediately got more strict about personal protection (masks) and social distancing, we could save 50,000 lives by November.
> 
> Or we could just continue as is and that would mean 50,000 fewer votes for t.


Now that is funny. But seriously, Americans pull together in time of crisis. That’s our strength. But the Trumpies are just out for themselves and their own pussy feeling.
“Don’t mess with my freedoms. Waaahh!”
Could you have imagined these snowflakes during WW2. They would have capitulated to the Nazis in about a minute. Such pussies.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 7, 2020)

espola said:


> Myth: Mueller found “no collusion.”
> 
> Response: Mueller spent almost 200 pages describing “numerous links between the Russian government and the Trump Campaign.” He found that “a Russian entity carried out a social media campaign that favored presidential candidate Donald J. Trump and disparaged presidential candidate Hillary Clinton.” He also found that “a Russian intelligence service conducted computer-intrusion operations” against the Clinton campaign and then released stolen documents.
> 
> ...


Mueller is an old senile dumb fuck like you.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 7, 2020)

espola said:


> Over the rainbow daydream --
> 
> -T resigns
> -Pence pardons him like Ford did Nixon
> ...


Are you done dreaming about not shitting the bed?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 7, 2020)

espola said:


> The report also clearly pointed out instances of obstruction of justice for which no indictments could be made as long as t was President and subject to impeachment.


So you are a liar.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 7, 2020)

messy said:


> Likely most of us won’t remember who Trump is, except a few criminal jurisdictions is my guess.
> President Biden will be busy moving us forward.
> The day can’t come soon enough.


Even you know better than that.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 7, 2020)

messy said:


> You must not have read the Mueller report.
> I thought you had.
> Or did you just hear that it said collusion couldn’t be established, so you accepted that part and went full wacko on all the other parts.
> What are you, some kinda nut?


You must not have watched the mueller hearings, he had no idea what”he” wrote in that report.
Dithering old fool.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 7, 2020)

messy said:


> Poor Desert Hound is in a loop and he will be parsing 2017 investigations during Biden’s second term. It’s really funny to see.


Funny how unimportant these things are to you people now.


----------



## espola (Jul 7, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Are you done dreaming about not shitting the bed?


Thank you for honestly demonstrating the depth of your thinking.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 7, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You figure some triggered trumpy will assassinate him?


It's a lot more fun to watch him kill himself slowly everytime he opens his mouth.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 8, 2020)

messy said:


> Now that is funny. But seriously, Americans pull together in time of crisis. That’s our strength. But the Trumpies are just out for themselves and their own pussy feeling.
> “Don’t mess with my freedoms. Waaahh!”
> Could you have imagined these snowflakes during WW2. They would have capitulated to the Nazis in about a minute. Such pussies.


They were in small part, the America first people with Charles Lindbergh. They wanted nothing to do with fighting hitler someone they saw as an ally in their quest for white, european heritage. The parallels are stunning.









						America First, for Charles Lindbergh and Donald Trump
					

The phrase “America First,” beloved by Trump, has a troublesome history that includes Lindbergh, nativist fervor, and anti-Semitism.




					www.newyorker.com


----------



## messy (Jul 8, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> They were in small part, the America first people with Charles Lindbergh. They wanted nothing to do with fighting hitler someone they saw as an ally in their quest for white, european heritage. The parallels are stunning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly right. Even the same phrase! These anti-mask pussies would absolutely capitulate. Why are they so weak and scared?


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 8, 2020)

KW is looking to make a run in 2020.  Maybe he's what America needs?  Maybe t can be VP?  Pence can run for Senate.   

'I was threatened as a Black man into the Democratic party. And that’s what the Democrats are doing, emotionally, to my people. Threatening them to the point where this white man can tell a Black man if you don’t vote for me, you’re not Black.'

— Kanye West to Forbes on Joe Biden's interview with Charlamagne Tha God


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 8, 2020)

Big win for the Little sisters of the poor this morning.  Choice is good and freedom to choose is what makes America Always Awesome ((AAA)).


----------



## messy (Jul 8, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Big win for the Little sisters of the poor this morning.  Choice is good and freedom to choose is what makes America Always Awesome ((AAA)).


You mean like having a bakery in town that won’t make a cake for a legally recognized wedding, because it’s a gay wedding? Is that what you mean about choice?


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 8, 2020)

messy said:


> You mean like having a bakery in town that won’t make a cake for a legally recognized wedding, because it’s a gay wedding? Is that what you mean about choice?


No way.  If I owned a bakery or any business on main st, I would bake a cake for anyone as fast as I can.  I really hated that case for so many reasons.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 8, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> They were in small part, the America first people with Charles Lindbergh. They wanted nothing to do with fighting hitler someone they saw as an ally in their quest for white, european heritage. The parallels are stunning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe they were just visionaries and knew what was coming?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 8, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Maybe they were just visionaries and knew what was coming?
> 
> View attachment 8072


Ah those crazy kids! Nothing new under the sun, low riding with boxers hanging out was all the rage in the late sixties, not my cup of tea cuz I was too country for all that.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 8, 2020)




----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 8, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Ah those crazy kids! Nothing new under the sun, low riding with boxers hanging out was all the rage in the late sixties, not my cup of tea cuz I was too country for all that.


Yeah... those crazy kids and their gang signs.  It's a mystery to me, Pu, why these good citizens get profiled.  Who would do dat?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 8, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Yeah... those crazy kids and their gang signs.  It's a mystery to me, Pu, why these good citizens get profiled.  Who would do dat?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 8, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> View attachment 8076


That's your best effort at a rebuttal?  People wearing Trump shirts?  Hmm... I don't see any gang signs, pants around their ankles or merchandise locked up in plexiglass cages so it's not stolen.


----------



## messy (Jul 8, 2020)

Is Biden going to win any southern states? That would be crazy, right? 
Will this be a landslide?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 8, 2020)

messy said:


> Is Biden going to win any southern states? That would be crazy, right?
> Will this be a landslide?


I'm not aware of any senate seats up for grabs in the south.  Are you?


----------



## messy (Jul 8, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I'm not aware of any senate seats up for grabs in the south.  Are you?


 F Mac, Pumpkins and Chicks. A hit for all 3.
Biden will make it 4.


----------



## nononono (Jul 8, 2020)

messy said:


> My criminal Network is DOING “Grrrgreat.”



*Till Johnny Law pays a visit !*


----------



## nononono (Jul 8, 2020)

espola said:


> Lock him up.


*Is that a muffled squeal from your lips Spola Ebola.......*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 8, 2020)

Come on Man.








						Joe Biden Expresses Support for Redirecting Police Funds to Other Programs
					

It's clear Joe Biden's far left advisers are starting to change his stance on policing in America. During an interview Wednesday with leftist publication This Now, Biden said the police are




					townhall.com


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 8, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Is that a muffled squeal from your lips Spola Ebola.......*


Now THAT was funny.
I think I just laughed at five posts in a row!
Keep it up, you people.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 8, 2020)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 8, 2020)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 9, 2020)

Joe Steps in It Again While Trashing Police: 'They Become the Enemy'
					

Truth is, the oft-confused old Democrat is in a tough spot.




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 9, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Joe Steps in It Again While Trashing Police: 'They Become the Enemy'
> 
> 
> Truth is, the oft-confused old Democrat is in a tough spot.
> ...


Remember class, context is important.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 9, 2020)

@messy Who won?  Who is above the law?

*"We are pleased that in the decisions issued today*, the Supreme Court has temporarily blocked both Congress and New York prosecutors from obtaining the President’s tax records," *Trump attorney Jay Sekulow said*. "We will now proceed to raise additional Constitutional and legal issues in the lower courts."

Vance, meanwhile, also claimed a win. ((Jay did not declare a victory.  It was a punters punt decision and if I had to a pick winner, it would be t because he wont have to release his taxes unless Joe says he wont debate t over this.  NY Times writer is coaching Joe now and I'm sure he wont debate.  Messy, odds that Joe skips debate?  Odds t loses?))

*"This is a tremendous victory for our nation’s system of justice and its founding principle that no one – not even a president – is above the law,"* he said. "Our investigation, which was delayed for almost a year by this lawsuit, will resume, guided as always by the grand jury’s solemn obligation to follow the law and the facts, wherever they may lead."

I don;t see a victory, I see a decision too.  What say you messy?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 9, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> View attachment 8076


Muahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.....f'n Daffy


----------



## messy (Jul 9, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> @messy Who won?  Who is above the law?
> 
> *"We are pleased that in the decisions issued today*, the Supreme Court has temporarily blocked both Congress and New York prosecutors from obtaining the President’s tax records," *Trump attorney Jay Sekulow said*. "We will now proceed to raise additional Constitutional and legal issues in the lower courts."
> 
> ...


Congress can’t get them. NY grand jury can. Win for justice, but not a Dem political win.

Biden will debate Trump. He will goof up a few times but he will not lose any ground. He doesn’t have a tough opponent, obviously.


----------



## espola (Jul 9, 2020)

messy said:


> Congress can’t get them. NY grand jury can. Win for justice, but not a Dem political win.
> 
> Biden will debate Trump. He will goof up a few times but he will not lose any ground. He doesn’t have a tough opponent, obviously.


Once the NY grand jury gets the information, Congress will get it in due time.


----------



## nononono (Jul 9, 2020)

messy said:


> Congress can’t get them. NY grand jury can. Win for justice, but not a Dem political win.
> 
> Biden will debate Trump. He will goof up a few times but he will not lose any ground. He doesn’t have a tough opponent, obviously.



*Every Presidential candidate goes through a rigorous process to be vetted for a*
*potential run for President of The United States....

The only motive the " Congress " under Piglosi wants with the Tax returns is to 
use it for political purposes....they already know what's on the forms....they
just want to twist the TRUTH in the public forum in an attempt to hide 
Joe Biden's corruption during his eight years under the " Golden Child ".....!

The fact that YOU a " supposed " Military Veteran would stoop as low as you have done 
on this forum in supporting a Criminal Political Party ( DEMOCRATS ) says a lot to
your lack of character and respect for the Flag you once served under.....!

Yes ....you are entitled to your opinion....Yes.*
*And Yes I am entitled to show how much of a LIAR and SCUM you are...! *


----------



## messy (Jul 9, 2020)

espola said:


> Once the NY grand jury gets the information, Congress will get it in due time.


Correct.

Is he still claiming he can't provide them because of the audit? LOL.

Or did he try claiming that a President is immune and 7 of 9 told him that's not the case.

It won't happen this term, but either during his second term or, if he doesn't get reelected, we will see how much he owed the Russkies.

This will explain A LOT.

And Biden will have a field day discussing Trump's desperation and failure at keeping them secret!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 9, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Every Presidential candidate goes through a rigorous process to be vetted for a*
> *potential run for President of The United States....
> 
> The only motive the " Congress " under Piglosi wants with the Tax returns is to
> ...


Was Obama rigorously vetted?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 9, 2020)

Great speech Biden just gave from Dunmore, PA. I see social distancing, masks and polite manners were in force . . . that will probably rile up the ignorant.


----------



## nononono (Jul 9, 2020)

QUOTE="messy, post: 341497, member: 3299"

Correct.

Is he still claiming he can't provide them because of the audit? LOL.

Or did he try claiming that a President is immune and 7 of 9 told him that's not the case.

It won't happen this term, but either during his second term or, if he doesn't get reelected, we will see how much he owed the Russkies.

This will explain A LOT.

And Biden will have a field day discussing Trump's desperation and failure at keeping them secret !

/QUOTE

*You and Spola Ebola the Thieving/Liar need to collectively pull
your heads out.....You live in a " shit " filled Fantasy World...*



*Jay Sekulow
@JaySekulow

5hr
07-09-2020

We are pleased that in the decisions issued today, the Supreme Court has temporarily
blocked both Congress and New York prosecutors from obtaining the President’s financial records. 
We will now proceed to raise additional Constitutional and legal issues in the lower courts.*


----------



## espola (Jul 9, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Great speech Biden just gave from Dunmore, PA. I see social distancing, masks and polite manners were in force . . . that will probably rile up the ignorant.


Possible opening of a 2020 debate --

Joe:  Here are my last 20 years tax returns.  Your turn.
t:  Witch hunt!!!


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 9, 2020)

messy said:


> Congress can’t get them. NY grand jury can. Win for justice, but not a Dem political win.
> 
> Biden will debate Trump. He will goof up a few times but he will not lose any ground. He doesn’t have a tough opponent, obviously.


It's not a win for anybody, you moron.  A person's finances are their business... not yours.  There are people paid to monitor Trump's money and it doesn't include you or any of the other asshole butchered libtards.  All you fucking idiots do is strip away privacy rights from people.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 9, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Remember class, context is important.


He's a babbling fucking moron.  His "context" is pandering to the black ferals that hate police because they're held accountable.

Remember THAT context.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 9, 2020)

espola said:


> Possible opening of a 2020 debate --
> 
> Joe:  Here are my last 20 years tax returns.  Your turn.
> t:  Witch hunt!!!


Nobody gives a fuck about Biden's tax returns.  We already know he's stolen from the American taxpayer for nearly 50-years.


----------



## messy (Jul 9, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> It's not a win for anybody, you moron.  A person's finances are their business... not yours.  There are people paid to monitor Trump's money and it doesn't include you or any of the other asshole butchered libtards.  All you fucking idiots do is strip away privacy rights from people.


I guess the Supreme Court disagrees with you. They seem to think Trump's tax returns may well be subject to the review of the criminal justice system.
You sound angry, dumbshit. Lighten up, son.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 9, 2020)

messy said:


> I guess the Supreme Court disagrees with you. They seem to think Trump's tax returns may well be subject to the review of the criminal justice system.
> You sound angry, dumbshit. Lighten up, son.


That's why they're being replaced.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 9, 2020)

messy said:


> I guess the Supreme Court disagrees with you. They seem to think Trump's tax returns may well be subject to the review of the criminal justice system.
> You sound angry, dumbshit. Lighten up, son.


You sound arrogant...as well as ignorant...

Legally, Thursday was a very bad day for Donald Trump -- as the Supreme Court ruled against his efforts to block the turning-over of his financial documents to a New York grand jury, which could lead to major problems for him once he leaves office.

Politically, however, Thursday was a pretty darn good day for Trump -- as it cemented the fact that the public isn't going to get a look at his tax returns before the November election. The court rejected the US House's attempt to get a look at Trump taxes, which would have ensured they would have leaked publicly and, even in the case of the New York grand jury, the court remanded it back to a lower court -- meaning that Trump isn't giving his financial records to anyone just yet.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 9, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> He's a babbling fucking moron.  His "context" is pandering to the black ferals that hate police because they're held accountable.
> 
> Remember THAT context.


Poor thing, you channel your stress sloppily but if it helps. Have you been out of your room today? Can you?


----------



## espola (Jul 9, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> That's why they're being replaced.


T's replacements both voted against him.


----------



## espola (Jul 9, 2020)

Theme song for 2020 --


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 9, 2020)

espola said:


> T's replacements both voted against him.


The Supreme Court votes on laws.  If they're voting on individuals, we have a bigger problem, don't we?


----------



## messy (Jul 9, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> You sound arrogant...as well as ignorant...
> 
> Legally, Thursday was a very bad day for Donald Trump -- as the Supreme Court ruled against his efforts to block the turning-over of his financial documents to a New York grand jury, which could lead to major problems for him once he leaves office.
> 
> Politically, however, Thursday was a pretty darn good day for Trump -- as it cemented the fact that the public isn't going to get a look at his tax returns before the November election. The court rejected the US House's attempt to get a look at Trump taxes, which would have ensured they would have leaked publicly and, even in the case of the New York grand jury, the court remanded it back to a lower court -- meaning that Trump isn't giving his financial records to anyone just yet.


If you weren’t so fucking blinded by your own anger and stupidity you’d see that your post doesn’t differ from mine one bit. Not to mention my earlier one where I said it was good for justice but doesn’t hurt him politically.
Why are you such an angry old coot?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 9, 2020)

messy said:


> If you weren’t so fucking blinded by your own anger and stupidity you’d see that your post doesn’t differ from mine one bit. Not to mention my earlier one where I said it was good for justice but doesn’t hurt him politically.
> Why are you such an angry old coot?


He's always lagged behind the curve.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 9, 2020)

espola said:


> T's replacements both voted against him.


That’s the way it is supposed to work, right?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 9, 2020)

messy said:


> Correct.
> 
> Is he still claiming he can't provide them because of the audit? LOL.
> 
> ...


Hope it works better than Stormy, Russia, Mueller, Ukraine, deep state leaks and impeachment did.


----------



## messy (Jul 9, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Hope it works better than Stormy, Russia, Mueller, Ukraine, deep state leaks and impeachment did.


Man he does a lot of shit to get investigated.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 9, 2020)

messy said:


> Man he does a lot of shit to get investigated.


Or not.


----------



## espola (Jul 9, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Hope it works better than Stormy, Russia, Mueller, Ukraine, deep state leaks and impeachment did.


Do you think all those issues are finished?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 10, 2020)

espola said:


> Do you think all those issues are finished?


I hope not.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 10, 2020)

Joe Biden's Brain Crashes So Thoroughly That It Spawns a New Meme
					

Now you see why the media are suggesting he not debate.




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 10, 2020)

Joe Biden's 'Unity' Platform Gives Free Health Care to DACA Illegal Aliens
					

Democrats are vowing to provide free, American taxpayer-funded health care to illegal aliens who are able to enroll in the DACA program.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 10, 2020)

This won’t fly.









						Biden: 'Fracking's Not Going to Be on the Chopping Block'
					

During an interview with Newswatch 16 WNEP on Thursday, 2020 Democratic presidential candidate former Vice President Joe Biden stated that fracking is | Clips




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 10, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Joe Biden's Brain Crashes So Thoroughly That It Spawns a New Meme
> 
> 
> Now you see why the media are suggesting he not debate.
> ...


 

Which dummy would you vote for?


----------



## messy (Jul 10, 2020)

The debates should be excellent.
Biden will wipe the floor with him.


----------



## nononono (Jul 10, 2020)

espola said:


> T's replacements both voted against him.


*You are NOT very bright........*


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 10, 2020)

Biden Unveils $700 Billion ‘Buy American’ Economic Plan
					

Joe Biden on Thursday proposed a $700 billion plan to use government purchasing power to boost U.S. manufacturing and innovation.Biden’s plan calls for the government to buy American products and invest in areas including clean energy research, infrastructure and health care, with the aim of...




					www.yahoo.com
				




“When the federal government spends taxpayers’ money, we should use it to buy American products and support American jobs,” Biden, the presumptive Democratic presidential nominee, said in an afternoon speech near his childhood home in Scranton, Pa.

Yeah... or spend our money on getting votes from illegal aliens, right JoJo?  Moron is near his childhood home because he thinks he still lives there.  Thanks for the "buy American" idea, Joe.  Trump has been doing that for 4-years.  You know, right after your 8-years expired?


----------



## messy (Jul 10, 2020)

The “working man” who voted for Trump should stay the course...leave the rest of those gains for the rest of us, please.



			Bloomberg - Are you a robot?


----------



## nononono (Jul 10, 2020)

messy said:


> The “working man” who voted for Trump should stay the course...leave the rest of those gains for the rest of us, please.
> 
> 
> 
> Bloomberg - Are you a robot?



*You lips are blue.....you really " lick " your work.....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 10, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> View attachment 8092
> 
> Which dummy would you vote for?


Keep believing redstate and infowars, it's who you are. Why haven't I seen any of you trumpist arguing for trumps plan? . . . oh yeah, he has none.


----------



## messy (Jul 10, 2020)

One of the winning team’s proposals..



			Redirect Notice


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 10, 2020)

Word on the street is t is making sure Stone doesnt go to jail.  A full Pardon?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 10, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Word on the street is t is making sure Stone doesnt go to jail.  A full Pardon?


Commutation for now.
God help us if Biden gets elected.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 10, 2020)

Remember this lady?  This place is full of Coo Coos!!!!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 10, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Commutation for now.
> God help us if Biden gets elected.


Rule of law will be enforced once again.


----------



## messy (Jul 10, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Commutation for now.
> God help us if Biden gets elected.


Hahaha! God help us.
Right now, America is really humming.
We are a shining bracing in this world, led by a loving and unifying guide.
We are all healthy and safe.
God help us if Biden gets elected. LOL!


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 10, 2020)

messy said:


> Hahaha! God help us.
> Right now, America is really humming.
> We are a shining bracing in this world, led by a loving and unifying guide.
> We are all healthy and safe.
> God help us if Biden gets elected. LOL!


Yeah. "LOL"...
yikes.


----------



## messy (Jul 10, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Yeah. "LOL"...
> yikes.


I meant “beacon,” not bracing.
And how about those impressive GOP governors in Florida, TX and AZ?
We are a world leader! Just don’t try to fly anywhere...(not that you ever would).


----------



## nononono (Jul 10, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Word on the street is t is making sure Stone doesnt go to jail.  A full Pardon?



*Commuted sentence......better than a " Full Pardon ".*

*Pay attention...*


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 10, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Commuted sentence......better than a " Full Pardon ".
> 
> Pay attention...*


I was told no jail.  I wrote before breaking news.  It could have been one or the other, correct?  Look at the time stamp dummy.....lol......jk!!!!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 10, 2020)

messy said:


> I guess the Supreme Court disagrees with you. They seem to think Trump's tax returns may well be subject to the review of the criminal justice system.
> You sound angry, dumbshit. Lighten up, son.


may


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 10, 2020)

messy said:


> The debates should be excellent.
> Biden will wipe the floor with him.


What’s the over/under on how many times Biden spits his teeth out between now and the election?


----------



## messy (Jul 10, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What’s the over/under on how many times Biden spits his teeth out between now and the election?











						Trump struggles to say 'totalitarianism' in dark Independence Day speech
					

'Totallie-tario-tism'?




					www.google.com


----------



## nononono (Jul 11, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> I was told no jail.  I wrote before breaking news.  It could have been one or the other, correct?  Look at the time stamp dummy.....lol......jk!!!!


*" Time Stamp "......classic....so now you are not responsible for your own actions....*
*The " Dumb " one is the owner of post # 6685. Maybe do your research before
you step in the shit and proceed to smear it all over your face....!*


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 11, 2020)

nononono said:


> *" Time Stamp "......classic....so now you are not responsible for your own actions....*
> *The " Dumb " one is the owner of post # 6685. Maybe do your research before
> you step in the shit and proceed to smear it all over your face....!*


All I said was no jail and a question before I new the answer.  Whatever righty


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 11, 2020)

So sad...



			https://files.catbox.moe/o57xxa.mp4


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 11, 2020)

One correction at the end of the video.  You dont need to ask for forgiveness.  You already are forgiven.  It's up to you to forgive!!


----------



## messy (Jul 11, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> So sad...
> 
> 
> 
> https://files.catbox.moe/o57xxa.mp4


Doing your job again, I see. Campaigning against BLM and Biden. Is that all you do? Such a negative ninny you are! 
Sorry bud, he’s gonna win. Must be a bummer for you.


----------



## nononono (Jul 11, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> All I said was no jail and a question before I new the answer.  Whatever righty


*All you did was expose your " TRUE " lack of understanding.....*


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 11, 2020)

nononono said:


> *All you did was expose your " TRUE " lack of understanding.....*


Watever no it all


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 11, 2020)

Look what Nixon thought about abortion after the decision.  Again, I'm only here to talk about adoption and save a few that way. 

*"I know there are times when abortions are necessary", he tells an aide, "I know that - when you have a black and a white, or a rape. I just say that matter-of-factly", he adds. "You know what I mean? There are times. Abortions encourage permissiveness", he says. "A girl gets knocked up, she doesn't have to worry about the pill anymore, she goes down to the doctor, wants to get an abortion for five dollars or whatever." *


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 11, 2020)

More tapes from Dick:  Nixon's base was a no on abortion but others wanted so he said whatever.  MLK wanted to be judged by the content of one's character and I like that way better.  

*Nixon*: “_A majority of people in Colorado voted for abortion, I think a majority of people in Michigan are for abortion, I think in both cases, well, certainly in Michigan they will vote for it because they think that what’s going to be aborted generally are the *little black bastards*_.” 

*Nixon*: ” _… as I told you and we talked about it earlier, that a hell of a lot of people want to *control all the Negro bastards*_.” 

*Nixon*: “_Isn’t that really true?_”

*Nixon*: “_You know what we are talking about – Population Control_?”

*Unidentified Staff*: “_Sure_”

*Nixon*: _“We’re talking really – and what John Rockefeller really realizes – look, the people in what we call the “*our class”* control their populations. Sometimes they’ll have a family of six, or seven, or eight, or nine, but it’s an exception_.”

*Unidentified Staff*: _Sure_.

*Nixon*: “_People who don’t control their families are people in- the people who shouldn’t have kids_.”

President Nixon formed the Population Commission which was headed by eugenics members.


----------



## nononono (Jul 11, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Watever no it all


*Awwww......that Liberal rash bothering you....*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 11, 2020)

Joe Biden in someone else's words....


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 11, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> More tapes from Dick:  Nixon's base was a no on abortion but others wanted so he said whatever.  MLK wanted to be judged by the content of one's character and I like that way better.
> 
> *Nixon*: “_A majority of people in Colorado voted for abortion, I think a majority of people in Michigan are for abortion, I think in both cases, well, certainly in Michigan they will vote for it because they think that what’s going to be aborted generally are the *little black bastards*_.”
> 
> ...


Nixon was a big government liberal.
LBJ was an old school racist democrat.


----------



## espola (Jul 11, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Nixon was a big government liberal.
> LBJ was an old school racist democrat.


When Nixon was in Congress, he was a member of HUAC and participated in jailing and/or blacklisting many "liberals".


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 11, 2020)

espola said:


> When Nixon was in Congress, he was a member of HUAC and participated in jailing and/or blacklisting many "liberals".


He presided over the largest expansion of federal bureaucracy in since FDR.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 11, 2020)

espola said:


> When Nixon was in Congress, he was a member of HUAC and participated in jailing and/or blacklisting many "liberals".


Whatever group he belonged to Espy doesnt really matter.  We can see from the tapes he was a Dick.  Abortion was all about birth control and not that big of a deal really early back then.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 11, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Whatever group he belonged to Espy doesnt really matter.  We can see from the tapes he was a Dick.  Abortion was all about birth control and not that big of a deal really early back then.


He was an establishment guy, no doubt.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 12, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Nixon was a big government liberal.
> LBJ was an old school racist democrat.


Revisionist history.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 12, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Revisionist history.


Sure it is.
Are you stalking me?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 12, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Sure it is.
> Are you stalking me?


Your paranoia is getting worse.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 12, 2020)

Think of Russia as a super Pac for trump. A parallel group working for the benefit of the trump campaign. A group that does not have to depend on contributions from donors, that doesn't have to go by any set of rules and one that has dissenters murdered.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 12, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Your paranoia is getting worse.


I'll take that as a yes.


----------



## nononono (Jul 12, 2020)

espola said:


> When Nixon was in Congress, he was a member of HUAC and participated in jailing and/or blacklisting many "liberals".



*" Tricky Dick "*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 12, 2020)

nononono said:


> *" Tricky Dick "*


Where's the trump version?


----------



## nononono (Jul 12, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Where's the trump version?


*Go look for it.........

Oh .....here's your new " Snuggle " buddy....he'll sniff your
hair all night long.












*


----------



## messy (Jul 13, 2020)

Over the weekend, Republican Steve Schmidt, who ran John McCain's 2008 campaign for president, was interviewed on MSNBC.
In response to a very general question regarding the Trump Presidency, Mr. Schmidt spoke for two solid minutes and gave the most insightful and brutally honest response of what the Trump Presidency has done to our great country.
“Donald Trump has been the worst president this country has ever had. And, I don't say that hyperbolically. He is. But he is a consequential president. And, he has brought this country in three short years to a place of weakness that is simply unimaginable if you were pondering where we are today from the day where Barack Obama left office. And, there were a lot of us on that day who were deeply skeptical and very worried about what a Trump presidency would be. But this is a moment of unparalleled national humiliation, of weakness.”
"When you listen to the President, these are the musings of an imbecile. An idiot. And I don't use those words to name call. I use them because they are the precise words of the English language to describe his behavior. His comportment. His actions. We've never seen a level of incompetence, a level of ineptitude so staggering on a daily basis by anybody in the history of the country whose ever been charged with substantial responsibilities.”
"It's just astonishing that this man is president of the United States. The man, the con man, from New York City. Many bankruptcies, failed businesses, a reality show, that branded him as something that he never was. A successful businessman. Well, he's the President of the United States now, and the man who said he would make the country great again. And he's brought death, suffering, and economic collapse on truly an epic scale."
"And, let's be clear. This isn't happening in every country around the world. This place. Our place. Our home. Our country. The United States. We are the epicenter. We are the place where you're the most likely to die from this disease. We're the ones with the most shattered economy. And we are, because of the fool that sits in the Oval Office behind the Resolute Desk.


----------



## nononono (Jul 13, 2020)

messy said:


> Over the weekend, Republican Steve Schmidt, who ran John McCain's 2008 campaign for president, was interviewed on MSNBC.
> In response to a very general question regarding the Trump Presidency, Mr. Schmidt spoke for two solid minutes and gave the most insightful and brutally honest response of what the Trump Presidency has done to our great country.
> “Donald Trump has been the worst president this country has ever had. And, I don't say that hyperbolically. He is. But he is a consequential president. And, he has brought this country in three short years to a place of weakness that is simply unimaginable if you were pondering where we are today from the day where Barack Obama left office. And, there were a lot of us on that day who were deeply skeptical and very worried about what a Trump presidency would be. But this is a moment of unparalleled national humiliation, of weakness.”
> "When you listen to the President, these are the musings of an imbecile. An idiot. And I don't use those words to name call. I use them because they are the precise words of the English language to describe his behavior. His comportment. His actions. We've never seen a level of incompetence, a level of ineptitude so staggering on a daily basis by anybody in the history of the country whose ever been charged with substantial responsibilities.”
> ...


*Repeating a bucket of shit, does not make it a valid statement...*
*You are a paid troll that has no critical thinking skills ......just a *
*plain ordinary boot licking Lemming Liberal...!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 13, 2020)

Over the weekend, Republican Steve Schmidt, who ran John McCain's 2008 campaign for president, was interviewed on MSNBC.
In response to a very general question regarding the Trump Presidency, Mr. Schmidt spoke for two solid minutes and gave the most insightful and brutally honest response of what the Trump Presidency has done to our great country.
“Donald Trump has been the worst president this country has ever had. And, I don't say that hyperbolically. He is. But he is a consequential president. And, he has brought this country in three short years to a place of weakness that is simply unimaginable if you were pondering where we are today from the day where Barack Obama left office. And, there were a lot of us on that day who were deeply skeptical and very worried about what a Trump presidency would be. But this is a moment of unparalleled national humiliation, of weakness.”
"When you listen to the President, these are the musings of an imbecile. An idiot. And I don't use those words to name call. I use them because they are the precise words of the English language to describe his behavior. His comportment. His actions. We've never seen a level of incompetence, a level of ineptitude so staggering on a daily basis by anybody in the history of the country whose ever been charged with substantial responsibilities.”
"It's just astonishing that this man is president of the United States. The man, the con man, from New York City. Many bankruptcies, failed businesses, a reality show, that branded him as something that he never was. A successful businessman. Well, he's the President of the United States now, and the man who said he would make the country great again. And he's brought death, suffering, and economic collapse on truly an epic scale."
"And, let's be clear. This isn't happening in every country around the world. This place. Our place. Our home. Our country. The United States. We are the epicenter. We are the place where you're the most likely to die from this disease. We're the ones with the most shattered economy. And we are, because of the fool that sits in the Oval Office behind the Resolute Desk.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 13, 2020)

Over the weekend, Republican Steve Schmidt, who ran John McCain's 2008 campaign for president, was interviewed on MSNBC.
In response to a very general question regarding the Trump Presidency, Mr. Schmidt spoke for two solid minutes and gave the most insightful and brutally honest response of what the Trump Presidency has done to our great country.
“Donald Trump has been the worst president this country has ever had. And, I don't say that hyperbolically. He is. But he is a consequential president. And, he has brought this country in three short years to a place of weakness that is simply unimaginable if you were pondering where we are today from the day where Barack Obama left office. And, there were a lot of us on that day who were deeply skeptical and very worried about what a Trump presidency would be. But this is a moment of unparalleled national humiliation, of weakness.”
"When you listen to the President, these are the musings of an imbecile. An idiot. And I don't use those words to name call. I use them because they are the precise words of the English language to describe his behavior. His comportment. His actions. We've never seen a level of incompetence, a level of ineptitude so staggering on a daily basis by anybody in the history of the country whose ever been charged with substantial responsibilities.”
"It's just astonishing that this man is president of the United States. The man, the con man, from New York City. Many bankruptcies, failed businesses, a reality show, that branded him as something that he never was. A successful businessman. Well, he's the President of the United States now, and the man who said he would make the country great again. And he's brought death, suffering, and economic collapse on truly an epic scale."
"And, let's be clear. This isn't happening in every country around the world. This place. Our place. Our home. Our country. The United States. We are the epicenter. We are the place where you're the most likely to die from this disease. We're the ones with the most shattered economy. And we are, because of the fool that sits in the Oval Office behind the Resolute Desk.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 15, 2020)

This might be a good sign.









						Lee Greenwood finally hits No. 1 on charts with ‘God Bless the U.S.A.’
					

Patriotic song hits No. 1 on charts 36 years after it was released. Greenwood says he’s “humbled” by how the song “resonates with the American spirit of pride and love of co…



					www.mercurynews.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 15, 2020)

Some Florida labs may only be reporting positive COVID-19 test results: report | Fox News Video
					

Rep. Brian Mast reacts to a report that found mistakes in Florida's coronavirus testing results




					video.foxnews.com


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 15, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Some Florida labs may only be reporting positive COVID-19 test results: report | Fox News Video
> 
> 
> Rep. Brian Mast reacts to a report that found mistakes in Florida's coronavirus testing results
> ...


Fake testing?
Say it aint so...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 15, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Fake testing?
> Say it aint so...


"Gee hiding the numbers might help if we can't stop the testing!" trumpist hate America and Americans. Move to fucking Russia pos!


----------



## Imtired (Jul 15, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "Gee hiding the numbers might help if we can't stop the testing!" trumpist hate America and Americans. Move to fucking Russia pos!


I can't imagine what is must be like to go through life calling everything you don't like "fake".  What is it with these die-hard Trumpists?  I work in Health Care and the hospitals are NOT making up numbers.  I know doctor's working on the front lines, this thing is real.    

I mean, seriously people!    Hospital ICU's in hot spots are suddenly filled to close to maximum capacity, ventilators are in short supply...what in the hell else do you think it is???  Some weird uptick in respiratory illness, never seen before, that is completely unrelated to COVID-19???   How can people be so invested in a particular narrative that they can be in such huge denial?

Trump does something idiotic--Fake News!  (even when Trump is caught on video)
COVID-19 deaths spike--Fake Tests!! Fake Reporting!!!

Sigh...how did Americans get so stupid.


----------



## nononono (Jul 15, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "Gee hiding the numbers might help if we can't stop the testing!" trumpist hate America and Americans. Move to fucking Russia pos!



*Once again YOU miss the TRUTH by a mile.....!*

*Urine Idiot.*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 15, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "Gee hiding the numbers might help if we can't stop the testing!" trumpist hate America and Americans. Move to fucking Russia pos!


100% covid positive testing results in Florida?
Follow the money you dirty commie.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 15, 2020)

Imtired said:


> I can't imagine what is must be like to go through life calling everything you don't like "fake".  What is it with these die-hard Trumpists?  I work in Health Care and the hospitals are NOT making up numbers.  I know doctor's working on the front lines, this thing is real.
> 
> I mean, seriously people!    Hospital ICU's in hot spots are suddenly filled to close to maximum capacity, ventilators are in short supply...what in the hell else do you think it is???  Some weird uptick in respiratory illness, never seen before, that is completely unrelated to COVID-19???   How can people be so invested in a particular narrative that they can be in such huge denial?
> 
> ...


The tests results were fake.
What do you call it when they inflate the positivity rate tenfold?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 15, 2020)

Nice ad on yahoo!  Democrats only... LMAO!

AdLet America Vote
*Democrats Only: Was Obama a Great President?*
Trump and his Republicans are trying to RUIN President Obama’s legacy. So we’re conducting a poll to set the record straight. Respond now


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 15, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Where's the trump version?


In your wife's underwear drawer.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 15, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> In your wife's underwear drawer.


What's his name?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 15, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Over the weekend, Republican Steve Schmidt, who ran John McCain's 2008 campaign for president, was interviewed on MSNBC.
> In response to a very general question regarding the Trump Presidency, Mr. Schmidt spoke for two solid minutes and gave the most insightful and brutally honest response of what the Trump Presidency has done to our great country.
> “Donald Trump has been the worst president this country has ever had. And, I don't say that hyperbolically. He is. But he is a consequential president. And, he has brought this country in three short years to a place of weakness that is simply unimaginable if you were pondering where we are today from the day where Barack Obama left office. And, there were a lot of us on that day who were deeply skeptical and very worried about what a Trump presidency would be. But this is a moment of unparalleled national humiliation, of weakness.”
> "When you listen to the President, these are the musings of an imbecile. An idiot. And I don't use those words to name call. I use them because they are the precise words of the English language to describe his behavior. His comportment. His actions. We've never seen a level of incompetence, a level of ineptitude so staggering on a daily basis by anybody in the history of the country whose ever been charged with substantial responsibilities.”
> ...


So let me get this straight.  You post this, as Messy, then you post it twice, again, as Husky Pu and you go back and "like" the post you did as Messy?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 15, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The tests results were fake.
> What do you call it when they inflate the positivity rate tenfold?


Liberal hoax.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 15, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> What's his name?


LMAO!


----------



## espola (Jul 15, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> 100% covid positive testing results in Florida?
> Follow the money you dirty commie.


Commies are interested in money now?  I did not know that.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 15, 2020)

Imtired said:


> I can't imagine what is must be like to go through life calling everything you don't like "fake".  What is it with these die-hard Trumpists?  I work in Health Care and the hospitals are NOT making up numbers.  I know doctor's working on the front lines, this thing is real.
> 
> I mean, seriously people!    Hospital ICU's in hot spots are suddenly filled to close to maximum capacity, ventilators are in short supply...what in the hell else do you think it is???  Some weird uptick in respiratory illness, never seen before, that is completely unrelated to COVID-19???   How can people be so invested in a particular narrative that they can be in such huge denial?
> 
> ...


We went from a science based society to authoritarian rule where many people believe one man. In north Korea that system was forced on them, here some people actually want it, relish it and want more of it. Maybe it makes their life easier just ceding all thought to one man . . . easier to just defer by saying, "yeah, what he said".


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 15, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The tests results were fake.
> What do you call it when they inflate the positivity rate tenfold?


Who told you that?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 15, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> We went from a science based society to authoritarian rule where many people believe one man. In north Korea that system was forced on them, here some people actually want it, relish it and want more of it. Maybe it makes their life easier just ceding all thought to one man . . . easier to just defer by saying, "yeah, what he said".


Reminds me of Oblamy forcing his healthcare on us despite violating our Constitutional rights.  You're right... we need more Autistic Greta now.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 15, 2020)

espola said:


> Commies are interested in money now?  I did not know that.


Just another example of how twisted their world is. They can't even keep up with their own rhetoric and don't care. They just wait for word from the supreme leader. They believe trump, let that soak in for a minute, they believe trump?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 15, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Just another example of how twisted their world is. They can't even keep up with their own rhetoric and don't care. They just wait for word from the supreme leader. They believe trump, let that soak in for a minute, they believe trump?


Is this your other profile or is it Methy... I can't keep track?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 15, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Who told you that?


Your mom.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 15, 2020)

espola said:


> Commies are interested in money now?  I did not know that.


Thats because urine idiot.


----------



## messy (Jul 15, 2020)

I see where Trump fired his weirdo alt-right campaign manager.
Can’t imagine why.
Ricky I hope you gave. LOL!

Brad Parscale, whom Trump named to run his 2020 effort in early 2018, has already collected $38.9 million through his companies from Trump’s various reelection committees between January 2017 and the end of March, according to a HuffPost analysis of Federal Election Commission filings.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 15, 2020)

Imtired said:


> I can't imagine what is must be like to go through life calling everything you don't like "fake".  What is it with these die-hard Trumpists?  I work in Health Care and the hospitals are NOT making up numbers.  I know doctor's working on the front lines, this thing is real.
> 
> I mean, seriously people!    Hospital ICU's in hot spots are suddenly filled to close to maximum capacity, ventilators are in short supply...what in the hell else do you think it is???  Some weird uptick in respiratory illness, never seen before, that is completely unrelated to COVID-19???   How can people be so invested in a particular narrative that they can be in such huge denial?
> 
> ...


Fake Drs.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 15, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> We went from a science based society to authoritarian rule where many people believe one man. In north Korea that system was forced on them, here some people actually want it, relish it and want more of it. Maybe it makes their life easier just ceding all thought to one man . . . easier to just defer by saying, "yeah, what he said".


You’re a fucking idiot.
That’s what your mom told me.
She gets around.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 15, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> In your wife's underwear drawer.


Next to the batteries, under the strap on.


----------



## Imtired (Jul 15, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The tests results were fake.
> What do you call it when they inflate the positivity rate tenfold?


Ummmmm.....okay??  I’m talking about an unprecedented massive uptick in people dying from respiratory failure.  So, if not COVID-19 did people suddenly take up smoking en masse  while simultaneously insulating their homes with abestos??


----------



## espola (Jul 15, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Ummmmm.....okay??  I’m talking about an unprecedented massive uptick in people dying from respiratory failure.  So, if not COVID-19 did people suddenly take up smoking en masse  while simultaneously insulating their homes with abestos??


The aftermath reports that allow comparing the confirmed deaths during the period of interest to the number of deaths expected on average during that period will be pretty much the final word.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 16, 2020)

National Association Of Police Organizations, Which Endorsed Obama/Biden Twice, Endorses Trump | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 16, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Ummmmm.....okay??  I’m talking about an unprecedented massive uptick in people dying from respiratory failure.  So, if not COVID-19 did people suddenly take up smoking en masse  while simultaneously insulating their homes with abestos??


So they were fake right?
The 100% positivity bs in Florida.
You agree with me, right?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 16, 2020)

Please, God, make THIS idiot be Biden's politically pandering selection...









						Stacey Abrams on how suppressing Black voters has gone from 'guns' and 'hoses' to 'administrative rules'
					

Abrams explains how voter suppression is still as prevalent as the day her grandmother gained the right to vote.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## messy (Jul 16, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Please, God, make THIS idiot be Biden's politically pandering selection...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doesn’t matter.
Trump is gone and you kooks can all calm down.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 16, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You’re a fucking idiot.
> That’s what your mom told me.
> She gets around.


You always tell me when I struck a nerve.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 16, 2020)

messy said:


> Doesn’t matter.
> Trump is gone and you kooks can all calm down.


They are the aggrieved victims of liberal democracy, they don't do calm.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 16, 2020)

messy said:


> Doesn’t matter.
> Trump is gone and you kooks can all calm down.


Where have I heard that before?  Oh, that's right...


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 16, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Where have I heard that before?  Oh, that's right...
> 
> View attachment 8163


He's with her. lol.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 16, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You always tell me when I struck a nerve.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 16, 2020)

HEY HEY!  You liberal retardation soldiers have your field general back!  I was wondering when autism would speak again.









						Greta Thunberg: World must 'tear up' old contracts, build new systems to save climate
					

Swedish activist Greta Thunberg said on Thursday the world needed an economic overhaul to have a chance of beating climate change and that countries should be prepared to tear up old deals and contracts to meet green targets. The 17-year-old spoke to Reuters TV after she and other activists sent...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Imtired (Jul 16, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> So they were fake right?
> The 100% positivity bs in Florida.
> You agree with me, right?


I’m trying to understand your point.  I truly am.   From what I understand, the 100% positive rate is not due to a high false positive rate, it‘s due to the same labs not reporting their negative tests because those weren’t required.  So it’s not skewing the number of positive _cases,_ it‘s skewing the _percentage_ of positive cases based on all tests.  And this is in Florida, not nationwide (or worldwide for that matter).

So, again, what exactly is your point?  That the percentage of people testing positive out of all tests given is skewed in Florida due to negative tests not being reported?  Ok, so?  The number of people contracting COVID-19 is still going up exponentially.  Nowhere in any of the articles about the Florida tests does it state that the positive tests weren’t actually postiive.


----------



## nononono (Jul 16, 2020)

messy said:


> Doesn’t matter.
> Trump is gone and you kooks can all calm down.


*Where'd he go..........*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 16, 2020)

Imtired said:


> I’m trying to understand your point.  I truly am.   From what I understand, the 100% positive rate is not due to a high false positive rate, it‘s due to the same labs not reporting their negative tests because those weren’t required.  So it’s not skewing the number of positive _cases,_ it‘s skewing the _percentage_ of positive cases based on all tests.  And this is in Florida, not nationwide (or worldwide for that matter).
> 
> So, again, what exactly is your point?  That the percentage of people testing positive out of all tests given is skewed in Florida due to negative tests not being reported?  Ok, so?  The number of people contracting COVID-19 is still going up exponentially.  Nowhere in any of the articles about the Florida tests does it state that the positive tests weren’t actually postiive.


These trumpies are convinced this virus was engineered and aimed directly at the USA in attempt to crucify their Jesus . . . or it's all a hoax . . . or it is a weapon developed to force America into a socialism . . . or enslave us by first stripping us of all our liberties . . . or, whatever trump tweets or retweets next.


----------



## espola (Jul 16, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> These trumpies are convinced this virus was engineered and aimed directly at the USA in attempt to crucify their Jesus . . . or it's all a hoax . . . or it is a weapon developed to force America into a socialism . . . or enslave us by first stripping us of all our liberties . . . or, whatever trump tweets or retweets next.


From the White House press briefing today --  "Science should not stand in the way"


----------



## nononono (Jul 16, 2020)

espola said:


> From the White House press briefing today --  "Science should not stand in the way"



*It's not............" SHITHEAD "...!*


----------



## messy (Jul 16, 2020)

Imtired said:


> I’m trying to understand your point.  I truly am.   From what I understand, the 100% positive rate is not due to a high false positive rate, it‘s due to the same labs not reporting their negative tests because those weren’t required.  So it’s not skewing the number of positive _cases,_ it‘s skewing the _percentage_ of positive cases based on all tests.  And this is in Florida, not nationwide (or worldwide for that matter).
> 
> So, again, what exactly is your point?  That the percentage of people testing positive out of all tests given is skewed in Florida due to negative tests not being reported?  Ok, so?  The number of people contracting COVID-19 is still going up exponentially.  Nowhere in any of the articles about the Florida tests does it state that the positive tests weren’t actually postiive.


He doesn’t know. The freaks grab at these things, because that’s what they’re told.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 16, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> These trumpies are convinced this virus was engineered and aimed directly at the USA in attempt to crucify their Jesus . . . or it's all a hoax . . . or it is a weapon developed to force America into a socialism . . . or enslave us by first stripping us of all our liberties . . . or, whatever trump tweets or retweets next.


No, dipshit, the hoax is your libtard media making it as scary as possible in hopes of destroying the economy.  That way you can blame everything on Trump, which you have, and try to get one of your fucking morons elected since they sure as shit couldn't get elected on merit.


----------



## messy (Jul 17, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Ummmmm.....okay??  I’m talking about an unprecedented massive uptick in people dying from respiratory failure.  So, if not COVID-19 did people suddenly take up smoking en masse  while simultaneously insulating their homes with abestos??


My family may travel to Europe, so I was reviewing one small eastern European country's travel rules. Not only are there very strict protocols about tests and/or quarantine for travelers, but if you are driving  through the country you must stick to, specific routes, including roads, permitted gas stations, etc.
That's how you beat the virus. Not by minimizing  and denying it. 
This will definitely cost Trump the presidency.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 17, 2020)

messy said:


> My family may travel to Europe, so I was reviewing one small eastern European country's travel rules. Not only are there very strict protocols about tests and/or quarantine for travelers, but if you are driving  through the country you must stick to, specific routes, including roads, permitted gas stations, etc.
> That's how you beat the virus. Not by minimizing  and denying it.
> This will definitely cost Trump the presidency.


LMAO!  This will cost Trump the presidency?  You clowns are so pathetic.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 17, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> LMAO!  This will cost Trump the presidency?  You clowns are so pathetic.


People like you will doom trump. Others that might lean his way won't want to be associated with your ignorance.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 17, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> People like you will doom trump. Others that might lean his way won't want to be associated with your ignorance.


Really?  What ignorance?  Listening to you morons laugh at Trump for 6 months and then roll on the floor in liberal tears when he won?  When have you losers ever NOT been ignorant?  How many times have you removed Trump from office in the last 4 years?


----------



## nononono (Jul 17, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> People like you will doom trump. Others that might lean his way won't want to be associated with your ignorance.


*You " New " Coach YOU and YOUR parents want to put on the field is a PERV.....*
*The " owners " of the field do not allow PERVS......YOU have a serious problem with
" fielding " a team led by a PERV....
*
*Smart Money says leave the " Hair Plug " PERV locked in the basement....*


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 17, 2020)

Remind me... what moron said Trump endorses the KKK?


----------



## Imtired (Jul 17, 2020)

messy said:


> My family may travel to Europe, so I was reviewing one small eastern European country's travel rules. Not only are there very strict protocols about tests and/or quarantine for travelers, but if you are driving  through the country you must stick to, specific routes, including roads, permitted gas stations, etc.
> That's how you beat the virus. Not by minimizing  and denying it.
> This will definitely cost Trump the presidency.


My middle son just had to get tested (today).  His part-time summer job is unloading/loading trucks for a major package delivery corporation.  The employees wear masks when they are in common areas, but while unloading/loading the semis it’s basically impossible.  Over 100 degree heat and the pace is ridiculous...like doing non-stop squats and bench press for 5 hours (one 10 minute break).  But they only allow one person per semi which keeps people isolated.  Still, two people tested positive and he started having symptoms about 36 hours ago.  He is young (early 20’s) so I’m sure he’ll be ok, but I’m so grateful he has taken this virus seriously from the beginning.  Not because he is worried for himself, but he doesn’t want to infect anyone else.   He has been acting as if he is positive the whole time he’s had this job—not hanging out with friends, staying in his room when home (loves playing online games anyway), wearing a mask when he goes out, etc. He figured his risk is high working with so many packages.  I’m so glad he took that tactic.

We bought two HEPA air filters to hopefully absorb any airborne virus in the house (some studies say they work great, some are mixed...but what the h*ll).  It‘s frustrating as hell how out of control this virus has gotten in the US because it didn’t have to be this way.  If the US had followed stricter guidelines, like those you just mentioned, and MUCH earlier on we’d be in far better shape.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 17, 2020)

Imtired said:


> My middle son just had to get tested (today).  His part-time summer job is unloading/loading trucks for a major package delivery corporation.  The employees wear masks when they are in common areas, but while unloading/loading the semis it’s basically impossible.  Over 100 degree heat and the pace is ridiculous...like doing non-stop squats and bench press for 5 hours (one 10 minute break).  But they only allow one person per semi which keeps people isolated.  Still, two people tested positive and he started having symptoms about 36 hours ago.  He is young (early 20’s) so I’m sure he’ll be ok, but I’m so grateful he has taken this virus seriously from the beginning.  Not because he is worried for himself, but he doesn’t want to infect anyone else.   He has been acting as if he is positive the whole time he’s had this job—not hanging out with friends, staying in his room when home (loves playing online games anyway), wearing a mask when he goes out, etc. He figured his risk is high working with so many packages.  I’m so glad he took that tactic.
> 
> We bought two HEPA air filters to hopefully absorb any airborne virus in the house (some studies say they work great, some are mixed...but what the h*ll).  It‘s frustrating as hell how out of control this virus has gotten in the US because it didn’t have to be this way.  If the US had followed stricter guidelines, like those you just mentioned, and MUCH earlier on we’d be in far better shape.


I'm sure the end of this novel will be a happy one.
Send me the Cliffs Notes when its finished.
Love, Ricky.


----------



## espola (Jul 17, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I'm sure the end of this novel will be a happy one.
> Send me the Cliffs Notes when its finished.
> Love, Ricky.


You're such a caring person.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 17, 2020)




----------



## Imtired (Jul 17, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I'm sure the end of this novel will be a happy one.
> Send me the Cliffs Notes when its finished.
> Love, Ricky.


I put a lot of information in my post because so many questions remain about this virus, especially how contagious is it?  My son, if positive, most likely got it at his job.  They social distance but don’t wear masks (as I described).  So was it handling the packages?  Who knows.

If my son‘s test is positive, I think people will be interested in whether or not the rest of the family in our household get sick, or don’t get sick.  It would be useful to know what precautions we took and how effectIve or ineffective they were.  If reading is too hard for you, then skip over any post longer than 10 words.


----------



## Imtired (Jul 17, 2020)

espola said:


> You're such a caring person.


I’d hate to have Ricky’s karma....


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 17, 2020)

Imtired said:


> I’d hate to have Ricky’s karma....


Why?
Have I wronged you or anyone else you know?
I may have hurt your feelings, and if i did, I'm sorry.
Are you sorry too?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 17, 2020)

espola said:


> You're such a caring person.


maga! Personified.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 17, 2020)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 17, 2020)

Imtired said:


> I put a lot of information in my post because so many questions remain about this virus, especially how contagious is it?  My son, if positive, most likely got it at his job.  They social distance but don’t wear masks (as I described).  So was it handling the packages?  Who knows.
> 
> If my son‘s test is positive, I think people will be interested in whether or not the rest of the family in our household get sick, or don’t get sick.  It would be useful to know what precautions we took and how effectIve or ineffective they were.  If reading is too hard for you, then skip over any post longer than 10 words.


I think he will be fine, and so will you.
Im an optimist, and i assume he's young and healthy.
You also mentioned so much in your original post.
I dont wish ill will, on the contrary, I believe and truly hope the end of your story will be a happy one.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 17, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


>


Nothing like a student that's never run anything but their mouth.


----------



## messy (Jul 18, 2020)

How QAnon fringe theory has taken root
Baseless conspiracy story portrays Trump as battling a cabal of Satanist elites
A PROPONENT of the QAnon conspiracy theory attends a President Trump rally in Wilkes-Barre, Pa., in 2018. Trump has retweeted accounts that promote the theory of a pedophile “deep state” working against him. (Rick Loomis Getty Images ) 
By Arit John
A fringe theory that President Trump is at war with a global cabal of powerful, Satan-worshiping elites who control the world and run a child sex ring has shifted over the last three years from anonymous message boards to Trump rallies to the 2020 ballot.
More than 60 current and former congressional candidates have promoted or embraced the unfounded QAnon theory, according to a count by Media Matters, a left-leaning research site that tracks conservative media.
Though some of the candidates have gone viral over unproven claims — including the false theory that Beyoncé is pretending to be Black and weaves Satanic references into her music — few of them have any chance of being elected. The fraction of candidates linked to QAnon who have done well in competitive seats have distanced themselves from the theory.
“There is something about this political moment that emboldens these candidates to run,” said Joanne Miller, a University of Delaware associate professor who studies political psychology and conspiracy theories.
Although the QAnon community is still small — a March survey found that most Americans hadn’t even heard of it — it reflects the growing wave of anti-establishment sentiment that helped elect Trump. And the president’s own outsider status is what has endeared him to QAnon followers.
Trump is “a genuine Washington outsider, and what’s central to the QAnon community is the belief that the whole political system is corrupt,” said Travis View, a conspiracy theory researcher who co-hosts the QAnon Anonymous podcast, which breaks down QAnon’s various elements. “Only someone who was new to Washington could possibly help fix it.”
What is QAnon?
The QAnon conspiracy theory is founded on the belief that the world is run by a powerful group of evil politicians and celebrities including the Clintons, the Obamas, the Bushes, George Soros and Hollywood celebrities including Oprah Winfrey and Tom Hanks.
QAnon followers believe Trump is aware of this and is fighting against an entrenched “deep state” of bureaucrats within the government to bring them to justice.
They call the moment when the Clintons and other members of the cabal will be arrested “the Storm,” a term inspired by an offhand comment Trump made during an October 2017 photo op with high-ranking military officials and their spouses. “You guys know what this represents?” Trump asked the news media. “Maybe it’s the calm before the storm.”
The conspiracy theory has been laid out by an anonymous figure known as Q — probably a group of people — who leaves cryptic messages for his followers to decipher on the website 8kun (Q previously posted on 4chan and 8chan).
Q’s followers believe that, once they convince others, there will be a “Great Awakening.”
A Pew Research Center poll released in March found that 76% of Americans had heard nothing at all about QAnon, 20% had heard a little about it, and 3% had heard a lot.
Who is Q?
QAnon followers believe Q is a group of high-level military officials who support Trump, said View. He added that variations in Q’s tripcode (the unique set of numbers and letters that link posts by the same person on anonymous imageboard websites like 4chan) and writing style over the years suggest the identity of the people behind Q has changed over the years.
Where did QAnon
get its start?
In a sense, the basic tenets of the QAnon theory aren’t novel.
“As wacky as a pedophile deep state working against the president sounds, that’s the plot of Oliver Stone’s ‘JFK’ movie from 30 years ago,” said Joseph Uscinski, an associate professor of political science at the University of Miami, where he studies why people believe in conspiracy theories. “There’s nothing new here.”
Less than a year before Q started posting, the unfounded Pizzagate theory took off. On Dec. 4, 2016, Edgar Maddison Welch drove from his home in North Carolina to the Comet Ping Pong pizzeria in Washington, D.C., where he was convinced children were being held captive as part of a sex trafficking ring organized by Hillary Clinton and other Democrats.
Welch fired shots from an AR-15 semiautomatic rifle into a locked door. When he realized there was no evidence of a trafficking ring, he left his weapons in the store, walked out and was arrested. No one was harmed, and Welch was sentenced to four years in prison in June 2017.
On Oct. 28, 2017, the first Q drop was posted on 4chan, an anonymous imageboard known for harboring objectionable content. Referring to Clinton by her initials, Q wrote: “HRC extradition already in motion effective yesterday with several countries in case of cross border run. Passport approved to be flagged effective 10/30 @ 12:01am. Expect massive riots organized in defiance and others fleeing the US to occur.”
There was no Clinton arrest, nor riots. But Q has posted more than 4,500 messages since. The posts are filled with vague clues and questions (“Why does Potus surround himself w/ generals? What is military intelligence? Why go around the 3 letter agencies?” reads Q’s second post), and followers often rely on others to decode the messages.
“People don’t consume the Q drops directly,” said View. “They often rely upon these internet QAnon influencers who are called decoders. And these decoders, they purport that they are sort of able to understand and break down and demystify the Q drops for the laypeople who may have some trouble understanding what they mean.”
Why is Trump the central figure of the theory?
The group sees the president as an outsider, and he has also expressed an openness to unproven claims over the years, most notably that President Obama was not born in America.
View says that if a person believes Trump in the past has promoted conspiracy theories “because he has special insight into what’s the truth about reality that the mainstream media isn’t reporting on, then you might come to believe that he will continue to do that as president.”
QAnon supporters have been seen holding signs and wearing Q shirts at Trump rallies since 2018, and on several occasions over the last few years, the president has retweeted accounts that promote the theory.
But the Trump administration has rarely acknowledged the theory directly. After QAnon supporters attended a July 2018 Trump rally in Tampa, Fla., then- White House Press Secretary Sarah Huckabee Sanders said the president “condemns and denounces any group that would incite violence against another individual, and certainly doesn’t support groups that would promote that type of behavior.”
Will there be a QAnon
delegation in Congress?
No. Of the dozens of candidates who appear to have promoted or embraced the theory, Marjorie Taylor Greene of Georgia and Lauren Boebert of Colorado appear to have the best shot at winning in November. Both have either publicly distanced themselves from the movement or refused to discuss their past support as their campaigns have progressed.
“There’s no evidence at all that the fact that these candidates won has anything to do with Q,” Miller said.
Greene came in first in the Republican primary for the congressional seat made available by Republican Rep. Tom Graves’ retirement but fell short of wining 50% of the vote. If her advantage holds in the Aug. 11 runoff election, she’ll almost certainly win the Republican-leaning district in the November general election.
Greene called Q a “patriot” in a 2017 video about the figure that was posted on YouTube by a third party. “I think that so many Americans are blind, and when they hear these stories about pedophiles, and they hear these stories about Satanic worship, they don’t want to believe it’s true,” she said in the video.
Greene did not respond to a request for comment. In a statement to the Washington Post, the candidate did not directly address her QAnon comments, but called the outlet “fake news.” Several high-ranking congressional Republicans denounced Greene after Politico reported she’d made several racist comments in Facebook videos.
Boebert rose to prominence after she challenged former Democratic presidential candidate Beto O’Rourke at an event in Aurora, Colo., over his remark , during a presidential debate that, if elected, his administration would take people’s AR-15s and AK-47s.
Boebert, a resident of Rifle, Colo., is known locally for her restaurant Shooters, where waitresses openly carry guns. Boebert reopened the restaurant during the coronavirus crisis in defiance of state health orders.
During a May 2020 appearance on a pro-QAnon YouTube channel, Boebert said she’d heard of the theory from her mother, whom she described as a “little fringe,” but said she hoped it was true. After she beat Republican Rep. Scott Tipton in the primary and faced attacks from the Democratic Congressional Campaign Committee, she backed away from the theory.
Tipton, who was endorsed by Trump, had been favored to win reelection in the Republican-leaning district.
Boebert faces an uphill climb. As of June 10, she had raised $133,000. Her Democratic opponent, Diane Mitsch Bush, has raised nearly $1 million.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 18, 2020)

Imtired said:


> It‘s frustrating as hell how out of control this virus has gotten in the US because it didn’t have to be this way.  If the US had followed stricter guidelines, like those you just mentioned, and MUCH earlier on we’d be in far better shape.


Is loading trucks essential?


----------



## messy (Jul 18, 2020)

I like how this election season is shaping up...go America!


----------



## messy (Jul 18, 2020)

This election can’t come soon enough...the wackos now are gathering around QAnon...

The head of one of New York City’s largest police unions appeared on Fox News twice this week with a “QAnon” coffee mug but claims to have no knowledge of the extremist cult. 

Ed Mullins, president of the Sergeants Benevolent Association, was invited on Fox News on Monday and Friday to discuss crime in New York City. During both appearances, Mullins could be seen speaking from the same office where, sitting on what looks like a printer or scanner behind him, is a black coffee mug bearing a giant red-white-and-blue “Q.”


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 18, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Is loading trucks essential?


Are you really that stupid?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 18, 2020)

messy said:


> This election can’t come soon enough...the wackos now are gathering around QAnon...
> 
> The head of one of New York City’s largest police unions appeared on Fox News twice this week with a “QAnon” coffee mug but claims to have no knowledge of the extremist cult.
> 
> Ed Mullins, president of the Sergeants Benevolent Association, was invited on Fox News on Monday and Friday to discuss crime in New York City. During both appearances, Mullins could be seen speaking from the same office where, sitting on what looks like a printer or scanner behind him, is a black coffee mug bearing a giant red-white-and-blue “Q.”


I ask people all the time if they are Q or know they are repeating Q conspiracy theories and either get the "puzzled" reaction or none at all. agam!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 18, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Are you really that stupid?


Now what?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 18, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Now what?


Do you have any grasp of how the real world works?


----------



## espola (Jul 18, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Is loading trucks essential?


Do you think grocery stores get their groceries from empty trucks?


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 18, 2020)

I heard the next fear tactic will be UFO stuff or something like that.  Do the Q people believe in that too?  It's like Mars said yesterday.  It's like everyone is starting to fall into groups.  The first step of destroying a country is division.  The next step is factions ((splitting into groups)) and each faction has a leader.  Whatever all this is about its about one thing.  Money!!!  The root of all evil is money!!!!  Money is not evil btw.  When you usually see evil behavior and catch it, when you pull the root it's $100 bills.


----------



## espola (Jul 18, 2020)

How Joe could get the best burn out of his VP selection -- pick Mary Trump.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 18, 2020)

espola said:


> How Joe could get the best burn out of his VP selection -- pick Mary Trump.


Or Mitt Romney.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 18, 2020)

How stupid does trump think Americans are? Oh wait, he knows his base and is looking for a few more white, under-educated, uninformed, fearful and gullible buffoons.








						Trump pitches White suburban voters in blatantly political White House event | CNN Politics
					

President Donald Trump warned again Thursday that Democrats want to destroy American suburbs -- a blatant attempt to sway White suburban voters while stoking racial divisions.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 18, 2020)

espola said:


> Do you think grocery stores get their groceries from empty trucks?


How did you get groceries out of that post? Parcel delivery.
Sounds pretty hypocritical to me.
That’s how the left rolls.


----------



## espola (Jul 18, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How did you get groceries out of that post? Parcel delivery.
> Sounds pretty hypocritical to me.
> That’s how the left rolls.


No one loads those grocery trucks?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 18, 2020)

espola said:


> No one loads those grocery trucks?


Yes, but that’s not what he/she said.
Dummy


----------



## espola (Jul 18, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yes, but that’s not what he/she said.
> Dummy


I responded to what you said.
Dummy.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 18, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yes, but that’s not what he/she said.
> Dummy


Parcels? What's in them? Medical supplies? PPE? Goya beans?


----------



## nononono (Jul 18, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Remind me... what moron said Trump endorses the KKK?



*Classic....a DEMOCRAT shows up with his disease laden shirt and tries to*
*create a photo op for Chris " Fredo " Cuomo.....
*
*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*

*DEMOCRATS GAVE " BIRTH " TO THE KKK......!!*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 18, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Parcels? What's in them? Medical supplies? PPE? Goya beans?


IDK, do you?


----------



## Imtired (Jul 18, 2020)

espola said:


> Do you think grocery stores get their groceries from empty trucks?


Oh come on, don’t you know about Santa’s sleigh? LOL. 

How anyone can be that completely dense to ask if loading trucks is “essential“ during a pandemic when people are advised to shelter-in-place is beyond me.    To answer Sheriff pink underwear’s question: “Yes, loading trucks has been declared an essential service.”


----------



## espola (Jul 18, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Parcels? What's in them? Medical supplies? PPE? Goya beans?


In the 5 weeks after March 15, I got a lot of packages delivered by UPS, FedEx, Amazon, and Walmart.  On trucks.  That someone had loaded.  Essentially.


----------



## espola (Jul 18, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Oh come on, don’t you know about Santa’s sleigh? LOL.
> 
> How anyone can be that completely dense to ask if loading trucks is “essential“ during a pandemic when people are advised to shelter-in-place is beyond me.    To answer Sheriff pink underwear’s question: “Yes, loading trucks has been declared an essential service.”


So it's not true that all grocery stores converted their loading docks to vegetable gardens?  And dairy farms?  (You have to eat dairy until the vegetables are ripe).


----------



## espola (Jul 18, 2020)

messy said:


> How QAnon fringe theory has taken root
> Baseless conspiracy story portrays Trump as battling a cabal of Satanist elites
> A PROPONENT of the QAnon conspiracy theory attends a President Trump rally in Wilkes-Barre, Pa., in 2018. Trump has retweeted accounts that promote the theory of a pedophile “deep state” working against him. (Rick Loomis Getty Images )
> By Arit John
> ...


It's like Game of Thrones, but without all those distracting titties.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 18, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> IDK, do you?


You are acting like you do.


----------



## Imtired (Jul 18, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> IDK, do you?


I do.  Medical supplies, hospital equipment, exercise equipment, food, prescription medications, cleaning supplies, consumer items (you know, to keep the economy from completely tanking?), legal and other documentation that needs tracking, perishables, the list goes on and on and on.   Hell, I’m sure even your Trump 2020 underwear has been delivered through one of these delivery services. 

The Federal Government declared delivery services like UPS, FedEx, USPS as “essential services”.  During shelter in place my son was given an official paper that stated he was an essential worker in case he got pulled over.  The load is 4x peak because people need delivery services more than ever.  

How utterly dense can you possibly be?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 18, 2020)

espola said:


> It's like Game of Thrones, but without all those distracting titties.


Just joe's foot fetish and nono's beastiality.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 18, 2020)

Imtired said:


> I do.  Medical supplies, hospital equipment, exercise equipment, food, prescription medications, cleaning supplies, consumer items (you know, to keep the economy from completely tanking?), legal and other documentation that needs tracking, perishables, the list goes on and on and on.   Hell, I’m sure even your Trump 2020 underwear has been delivered through one of these delivery services.
> 
> The Federal Government declared delivery services like UPS, FedEx, USPS as “essential services”.  During shelter in place my son was given an official paper that stated he was an essential worker in case he got pulled over.  The load is 4x peak because people need delivery services more than ever.
> 
> How utterly dense can you possibly be?


They all compete to out dumb each other. I think joe wins this round . . . but it's still early!


----------



## espola (Jul 18, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Just joe's foot fetish and nono's beastiality.


Both of them would get more readership if they would slip in some naked boobies now and them without warning.









						Butters Isn’t Looking At Boobies - South Park | Comedy Central UK
					

South Park - Season 21 - Episode 4 - Butters Isn’t Looking At Boobies




					www.comedycentral.co.uk


----------



## nononono (Jul 18, 2020)

messy said:


> I like how this election season is shaping up...go America!


*First you post " Q " anon crap, now you profess your love for Tyrants/Terrorists and Thugs......*

*You really do pick lint out of your belly button for a hobby...

One demented DEMOCRAT you are....*


*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


----------



## nononono (Jul 18, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> They all compete to out dumb each other. I think joe wins this round . . . but it's still early!


*Your Candidate " Joe Biden " is very very dumb....and yes it's early, he can still seek new lows.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 18, 2020)

Imtired said:


> I do.  Medical supplies, hospital equipment, exercise equipment, food, prescription medications, cleaning supplies, consumer items (you know, to keep the economy from completely tanking?), legal and other documentation that needs tracking, perishables, the list goes on and on and on.   Hell, I’m sure even your Trump 2020 underwear has been delivered through one of these delivery services.
> 
> The Federal Government declared delivery services like UPS, FedEx, USPS as “essential services”.  During shelter in place my son was given an official paper that stated he was an essential worker in case he got pulled over.  The load is 4x peak because people need delivery services more than ever.
> 
> How utterly dense can you possibly be?


All that information was left out of your original post, you didn’t even say what company so it could have been non essential.
You people are a little wound up.


----------



## espola (Jul 18, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> All that information was left out of your original post, you didn’t even say what company so it could have been non essential.
> You people are a little wound up.


Stop whining.  You were criticized for acting stupid.  You should be used to it by now.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 19, 2020)

espola said:


> Stop whining.  You were criticized for acting stupid.  You should be used to it by now.


He just wants to be anti and argue, he's a troll he can't hold an honest conversation.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 19, 2020)

espola said:


> Stop whining.  You were criticized for acting stupid.  You should be used to it by now.


I didn’t realize loading trucks with trump hats was essential, my bad.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 19, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I didn’t realize loading trucks with trump hats was essential, my bad.


This one's for you, Joe.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 19, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> This one's for you, Joe.
> View attachment 8193


What’s wrong with these people?


----------



## espola (Jul 19, 2020)

__





						Facebook
					






					www.facebook.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 19, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> All that information was left out of your original post, you didn’t even say what company so it could have been non essential.
> You people are a little wound up.


Excuses, excuses, excuses.


----------



## nononono (Jul 19, 2020)

espola said:


> Stop whining.  You were criticized for acting stupid.  You should be used to it by now.



*Stop Lying...." Thief "....*


----------



## nononono (Jul 19, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Excuses, excuses, excuses.



*You might want to hold back on your inane comments for awhile....
Your Party is headed to the Gallows...!





*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 19, 2020)

trump is doing all he can to create the American carnage of his inugral speech.


----------



## nononono (Jul 19, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> trump is doing all he can to create the American carnage of his inugral speech.


*Again......you are the biggest pussy/lemming on this Forum...*


----------



## messy (Jul 20, 2020)

“The American people will decide this election,” said the Biden campaign when Trump (already!) said he won’t commit to accepting the election results. “And the United States government is perfectly capable of escorting trespassers out of the White House.”

Ya gotta love that.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 20, 2020)

messy said:


> How QAnon fringe theory has taken root
> Baseless conspiracy story portrays Trump as battling a cabal of Satanist elites
> A PROPONENT of the QAnon conspiracy theory attends a President Trump rally in Wilkes-Barre, Pa., in 2018. Trump has retweeted accounts that promote the theory of a pedophile “deep state” working against him. (Rick Loomis Getty Images )
> By Arit John
> ...


Can we get THIS on audio book, too?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 20, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Is loading trucks essential?


You mean like house parties and rioters/looters?  It really is hard to imagine... those folks are so good at following safety guidelines.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 20, 2020)

espola said:


> How Joe could get the best burn out of his VP selection -- pick Mary Trump.


At least she's allowed to speak without a teleprompter.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 20, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> How stupid does trump think Americans are? Oh wait, he knows his base and is looking for a few more white, under-educated, uninformed, fearful and gullible buffoons.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When are you going to stop embarrassing yourself with CNN on every post?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 20, 2020)

messy said:


> “The American people will decide this election,” said the Biden campaign when Trump (already!) said he won’t commit to accepting the election results. “And the United States government is perfectly capable of escorting trespassers out of the White House.”
> 
> Ya gotta love that.


Like we're currently escorting trespassers out of the country?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 20, 2020)

Lawbreakers don't want law enforcement.  Pretty simple concept.  TRUMP2020.









						Border Patrol is out of control
					

Want to defund the police? A good place to start might be the U.S. Customs and Border Protection.The latest Trumpist assault on American democracy reached a boiling point over the weekend in Portland, Oregon. Video showed two men in military gear — later revealed to be CBP agents — plucking a...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## messy (Jul 20, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Like we're currently escorting trespassers out of the country?


Yup! Most of all while Obama was President.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 20, 2020)

messy said:


> Yup! Most of all while Obama was President.


One of the few things Obama did right.  Funny, though, how nobody got upset about him putting kids in cages.  Libtard hypocrisy.



			https://www.mcclatchydc.com/news/politics-government/white-house/article213525764.html


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 20, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> One of the few things Obama did right.  Funny, though, how nobody got upset about him putting kids in cages.  Libtard hypocrisy.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.mcclatchydc.com/news/politics-government/white-house/article213525764.html


In the kitchen, liberal and hypocrisy are redundant.


----------



## messy (Jul 20, 2020)

When McEnany returned with a piece of paper, Trump turned on Wallace. "Number one low mortality rate," he said, attacking Wallace for reporting "fake news" in the process. "You said we had the worst mortality rate in the world, and we have the best."
But the President's claim is not true. And it's not even close.
The US in fact has one of the highest death rates from the coronavirus of any country, and is worse than several badly-hit countries like Brazil, Mexico and Russia, according to data collected by Johns Hopkins University.


----------



## messy (Jul 20, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> One of the few things Obama did right.  Funny, though, how nobody got upset about him putting kids in cages.  Libtard hypocrisy.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.mcclatchydc.com/news/politics-government/white-house/article213525764.html


As Biden says, when Trump loses (landslide, probably), if he won’t leave because he doesn’t accept the results,  then, like all trespassers, he will he escorted out.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 20, 2020)

messy said:


> “The American people will decide this election,” said the Biden campaign when Trump (already!) said he won’t commit to accepting the election results. “And the United States government is perfectly capable of escorting trespassers out of the White House.”
> 
> Ya gotta love that.


He just wants to be “with her.”


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 20, 2020)

From CNBC:

Some investors are placing bets that the stock market could have a massive sell-off following the election, and some analysts say it’s because of the fear of a Democrats winning the presidency and both houses of Congress....

Krosby said President Donald Trump is still viewed as a better steward of the economy, and therefore better for the market than former Vice President Joe Biden, who has said he would raise taxes on corporations. The RealClear Politics average of polls shows Biden ahead by 5.9 points... 

Analysts at BCA Research said the stock market is underestimating how negative a Biden victory would be for investing. “If the Democrats gain control of the Senate alongside a Biden victory, as our Geopolitical Strategy Service projects, financial markets may have to begin discounting a future materially less friendly regulatory and tax policy,” the analysts note.

The Democrats would be negative for corporate profits and put pressure on margins with an expected tax hike, the BCA analysts said.









						Some investors are making bets on an election sell-off, fearing a Democratic sweep
					

Investors are placing bets that the stock market could have a massive sell-off following the election.




					www.cnbc.com


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 20, 2020)

*While the pandemic remains the key mover of stocks, investors are beginning to worry about the implications of a Biden win in November. *

July 7, 2020
After months of fixating on the pandemic, Wall Street has something new to worry about: a possible Biden presidency.

With the latest polls suggesting that former Vice President Joseph R. Biden Jr. has built a commanding lead over President Trump in the 2020 race, investors have begun to take into account that the not-too-distant future could look very different from the business-friendly thrust of the current administration. And it’s making some nervous.

Investors aren’t yet making buying and selling decisions based on the eventuality of a Biden administration, so the market’s dips and rallies don’t fully reflect their worries. But there are clues.

On June 24, when the market dropped 2.6 percent during a broad-based rise in coronavirus infections, some Wall Street traders and analysts attributed part of the fall to data from polls — including one produced by The New York Times and Siena College — showing Mr. Biden’s lead over Mr. Trump...

“The market is starting to worry that Trump will not be re-elected,” said Lori Calvasina, head of U.S. equity strategy at RBC Capital Markets. “Trump is consistently viewed as a positive for the stock market.” 

entire article:








						Investors Start to Ask: What if Biden Becomes President? (Published 2020)
					

While the pandemic remains the key mover of stocks, investors are beginning to worry about the implications of a Biden win in November.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 20, 2020)

messy said:


> As Biden says, when Trump loses (landslide, probably), if he won’t leave because he doesn’t accept the results,  then, like all trespassers, he will he escorted out.


Did Pap Smear come up with that prediction himself or did his sister/wife have them put it in the script?


----------



## espola (Jul 20, 2020)

One skill Republican candidates for re-election will have to practice this year is the ability to hold a smile for the cameras while the police clear protestors from the room --









						Protestors interrupt Florida Gov. Ron DeSantis' coronavirus briefing - CNN Video
					

Florida Governor Ron DeSantis' press briefing on his state's response to the pandemic was met with loud protests, including shouts of "Shame on you Ron DeSantis!"




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 20, 2020)

So it seems trumps campaign messages are to elect him so he can fix what's going on under his watch and that Biden is weak on crime but too strong on criminals?


----------



## messy (Jul 20, 2020)

espola said:


> One skill Republican candidates for re-election will have to practice this year is the ability to hold a smile for the cameras while the police clear protestors from the room --
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He’s making a very impressive showing.


----------



## messy (Jul 20, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> *While the pandemic remains the key mover of stocks, investors are beginning to worry about the implications of a Biden win in November. *
> 
> July 7, 2020
> After months of fixating on the pandemic, Wall Street has something new to worry about: a possible Biden presidency.
> ...


If you invest in stocks, you did great under Obama and not quite as well under Trump. Obviously. 

The big question is how is the stock market still so high?


----------



## messy (Jul 20, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Did Pap Smear come up with that prediction himself or did his sister/wife have them put it in the script?


Huh?


----------



## espola (Jul 20, 2020)

messy said:


> If you invest in stocks, you did great under Obama and not quite as well under Trump. Obviously.
> 
> The big question is how is the stock market still so high?


Many companies have been able to slash their labor costs with the government picking up the slack to keep the laid-off workers housed and fed.  It's almost like socialism.


----------



## messy (Jul 20, 2020)

espola said:


> Many companies have been able to slash their labor costs with the government picking up the slack to keep the laid-off workers housed and fed.  It's almost like socialism.


That’s right. The Feds gave me a month of overhead.
Make sure I can keep my employees happy and put a few hundy in the market when it tanked for a couple of weeks.
Now they need to do more...and not for me, this time.


----------



## messy (Jul 20, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> From CNBC:
> 
> Some investors are placing bets that the stock market could have a massive sell-off following the election, and some analysts say it’s because of the fear of a Democrats winning the presidency and both houses of Congress....
> 
> ...


Democratic Presidents are almost always better for the economy.
Pressure on the margins shouldn’t matter, unless you excessively leverage like Trump...and then you go BK!


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 20, 2020)

messy said:


> When McEnany returned with a piece of paper, Trump turned on Wallace. "Number one low mortality rate," he said, attacking Wallace for reporting "fake news" in the process. "You said we had the worst mortality rate in the world, and we have the best."
> But the President's claim is not true. And it's not even close.
> The US in fact has one of the highest death rates from the coronavirus of any country, and is worse than several badly-hit countries like Brazil, Mexico and Russia, according to data collected by Johns Hopkins University.


.04%...?


messy said:


> Huh?


Pap Smear Joe.  Have you forgotten his two finger cervix exams for ladies in the office?


----------



## nononono (Jul 20, 2020)

espola said:


> One skill Republican candidates for re-election will have to practice this year is the ability to hold a smile for the cameras while the police clear protestors from the room --
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Republicans are doing quite fine....
You Democrats on the other hand....*


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 20, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So it seems trumps campaign messages are to elect him so he can fix what's going on under his watch and that Biden is weak on crime but too strong on criminals?


Pu, let's be honest... Biden has had over 40-years of opportunity to fix all the shit he's campaigning on.  Dumbass had his chance.


----------



## nononono (Jul 20, 2020)

messy said:


> Democratic Presidents are almost always better for the economy.
> Pressure on the margins shouldn’t matter, unless you excessively leverage like Trump...and then you go BK!


*Donkey Shit....







Go on.....eat some more....!*


----------



## messy (Jul 20, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> .04%...?
> 
> 
> Pap Smear Joe.  Have you forgotten his two finger cervix exams for ladies in the office?


Huh? 
I think you’re starting to crack, dude...it was inevitable.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 20, 2020)

messy said:


> Huh?
> I think you’re starting to crack, dude...it was inevitable.


Just another broken record talking point spewing liar . . . like trump, like kayleigh, like all the other sycophants.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 20, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> .04%...?
> 
> 
> Pap Smear Joe.  Have you forgotten his two finger cervix exams for ladies in the office?


Country..............................Cases..........................................................................Deaths..........................................................Death Rate

USA3,760,563140,3433.73


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 20, 2020)

Confirmed casesNumber of deathsDeath rate (%)USA3,760,563140,3433.73Brazil2,098,38979,4883.79United Kingdom294,79245,30015.37Mexico344,22439,18411.38Italy244,43435,04514.34France201,47630,06014.92Spain260,25528,42010.92India1,118,20627,4972.46Iran273,78814,1885.18Peru353,59013,1873.73Russia770,31112,3231.6Belgium63,8939,80015.34Germany202,7359,0934.49


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 20, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Just another broken record talking point spewing liar . . . like trump, like kayleigh, like all the other sycophants.


"just another talking point..." that shut your dumb asses up.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 20, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Confirmed casesNumber of deathsDeath rate (%)USA3,760,563140,3433.73Brazil2,098,38979,4883.79United Kingdom294,79245,30015.37Mexico344,22439,18411.38Italy244,43435,04514.34France201,47630,06014.92Spain260,25528,42010.92India1,118,20627,4972.46Iran273,78814,1885.18Peru353,59013,1873.73Russia770,31112,3231.6Belgium63,8939,80015.34Germany202,7359,0934.49


You stupid fucking morons.  I see double digit deaths all over here and you retards say the U.S. has one of the highest percentages?  LMAO!

Do you imbeciles realize 3.73 is among the lowest numbers on this chart?


----------



## espola (Jul 20, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1285299379746811915


----------



## Desert Hound (Jul 20, 2020)

espola said:


> From the White House press briefing today --  "Science should not stand in the way"


Actually if you watched or read the full quote, most of the press mischaracterized what she said.


----------



## espola (Jul 20, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Actually if you watched or read the full quote, most of the press mischaracterized what she said.


What did she say that excused that atrocious statement?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 20, 2020)

espola said:


> What did she say that excused that atrocious statement?


We know your idea of "science" is Greta.  Autism speaks...


----------



## espola (Jul 20, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> We know your idea of "science" is Greta.  Autism speaks...


Greta is not, and has never claimed to be, a scientist.


----------



## Imtired (Jul 20, 2020)

espola said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1285299379746811915


I have to wonder if his sheep...er, I mean Freedum Mavericks—will all of a sudden decide it’s ok to wear a mask.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 20, 2020)

espola said:


> Greta is not, and has never claimed to be, a scientist.


HOW DAYA YOU!









						CNN to feature teen climate activist Greta Thunberg in coronavirus town hall
					

CNN announced Wednesday it will feature teenage climate activist Greta Thunberg in its next “Coronavirus: Facts and Fears” town hall program set for Thursday night on the cable channel.…




					thehill.com


----------



## espola (Jul 20, 2020)

Remember when we all thought that t's Presidential bid was just a way to boost his reality show?

So now we have Kanye doing the same thing?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 21, 2020)

espola said:


> Remember when we all thought that t's Presidential bid was just a way to boost his reality show?
> 
> So now we have Kanye doing the same thing?


Do we now?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 21, 2020)

espola said:


> Remember when we all thought that t's Presidential bid was just a way to boost his reality show?
> 
> So now we have Kanye doing the same thing?


We did?..He is?


----------



## messy (Jul 21, 2020)

Has anybody read about the cognitive test Trump brags about "ace-ing?"

So good.


----------



## messy (Jul 21, 2020)

I don't blame the right for trying to lie their way to an election win. The truth will kill them...









						Fake AOC Tweet Politicizes COVID-19 Business Restrictions - FactCheck.org
					

A fabricated tweet attributed to Rep. Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez advocates extending COVID-19 restrictions on businesses "until after the November Elections." There is no evidence Ocasio-Cortez sent the bogus tweet, which was shared -- and later deleted -- by a Florida congressional candidate and...




					www.factcheck.org


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 21, 2020)

espola said:


> Remember when we all thought that t's Presidential bid was just a way to boost his reality show?
> 
> So now we have Kanye doing the same thing?


Careful... Kanye is saying logical things to black people... like "stop with the abortions" and "put the damn guns down".

The scary thing is when he said, "everybody with a baby gets $1M dollars..." they cut out the second half of the sentence "... if you ain't got no baby daddy, you get $37.50".


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 21, 2020)

messy said:


> I don't blame the right for trying to lie their way to an election win. The truth will kill them...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Point of clarification on AOC... was she a waitress or a bartender?  I need some fact checking here, methy.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 21, 2020)

I love the reporter's question... "wasn't there some other way to handle this?"  Uh, yeah, he could have cooperated with police instead of making them stand in the 110-degree heat for 10 minutes.  Stupid games... stupid prizes.  If they never learn... thin the herd. 









						Phoenix police release bodycam footage in fatal shooting of Jay Garcia
					

Phoenix police released body camera video Monday in the fatal shooting of Garcia after public demands for transparency from the department.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 21, 2020)

Uh oh... I hope THIS pretty lady gets her hair did before having to break her own rules again.









						Chicago to re-tighten COVID-19 rules for restaurants, bars, gyms and salons: mayor
					

The restrictions, which are due to go into effect on July 24, include a ban on indoor service at establishments where alcohol is served and a shutdown of personal services that require the removal of face coverings, such as shaves and facials.  "While we aren’t near the peak of the pandemic from...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 21, 2020)

*The Latest: CDC: Antibody tests show virus rates 10x higher *

By The Associated Press 48 minutes ago

CHICAGO — Reported coronavirus cases vastly underestimate the true number of infections, U.S. government data published Tuesday suggest, echoing results from a smaller study last month.

The Centers for Disease Control and Prevention study says true COVID-19 rates were more than 10 times higher than reported cases in most U.S. regions from late March to early May. It is based on COVID-19 antibody tests performed on routine blood samples in 16,000 people in 10 U.S. regions.

The study likely detected infections in people who may have had no symptoms or only mild illness, and who never got coronavirus tests. Infection rates were from six times higher than reported cases in Connecticut to 24 times higher in Missouri.

Still, most people in the 10 regions had not been infected. The study was published online in JAMA Internal Medicine.









						The Latest: Nevada church battles 50-person cap on services
					

RENO, Nev. -- A rural church trying to persuade the U.S. Supreme Court to suspend Nevada’s 50-person cap on worship services is accusing Gov...




					apnews.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 21, 2020)

More of that "fair and impartial" libtard media.









						Editorial: The Portland problem: Donald Trump's terrifying reelection gambit
					

Donald Trump, a congenital liar who hides his tax returns, is in one small sense the most transparent president ever: Ignoring a pandemic that has killed nearly 150,000 and trailing Joe Biden in all polls, he is brazenly attempting to terrify the electorate over a largely non-existent threat...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 21, 2020)

California covid 19 numbers

400,000 cases
7,764 deaths
0.0194 death rate


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 21, 2020)

This stupid bitch right here... saying Trump could help by involving the ATF.  Hey, dumb bitch, remember when you and your other black mayor told Trump and the ATF to stay out of Chicago in both 2017 and earlier this year?  (Special note to the photo bombing fence climber).









						Mayor: Trump could help stem flow of Chicago guns
					

Chicago's mayor says if President Trump is sincere about wanting to halt violence in her city, then he should act to stem the flow of illegal guns. Lori Lightfoot says she doesn't want federal agents without insignia deployed in Chicago. (July 20)




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Desert Hound (Jul 21, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> California covid 19 numbers
> 
> 400,000 cases
> 7,764 deaths
> 0.0194 death rate


Then factor in that the CDC says that there are AT LEAST 10x more people out there who have/had it but don't know. So 10X as a min. I have also seen where it could be 10-20x.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 21, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Then factor in that the CDC says that there are AT LEAST 10x more people out there who have/had it but don't know. So 10X as a min. I have also seen where it could be 10-20x.


There goes the mortality rate......


----------



## nononono (Jul 21, 2020)

*COVID-19 = CHINA = DEMOCRATS*


----------



## messy (Jul 21, 2020)

I think Trump and Joe are building the wall after all. The blue wall. It wasn't up in November of 2016 but I think it's up now!


----------



## messy (Jul 21, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


>


Is that your candidate now? Giving up on Trump? You should.


----------



## messy (Jul 21, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> This stupid bitch right here... saying Trump could help by involving the ATF.  Hey, dumb bitch, remember when you and your other black mayor told Trump and the ATF to stay out of Chicago in both 2017 and earlier this year?  (Special note to the photo bombing fence climber).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trump can't even help himself at this point. Say goodbye.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 21, 2020)

messy said:


> Trump can't even help himself at this point. Say goodbye.


trump wants violence and anarchy, so does putin.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 21, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> trump wants violence and anarchy, so does putin.


Really?  I see violence and anarchy in Minneapolis, Portland and Seattle.  Guess who runs those cities, you fucking idiot?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 21, 2020)

messy said:


> Trump can't even help himself at this point. Say goodbye.


He doesn't have to.  What's Biden going to do... walk up to the microphone without a script?  LMAO!


----------



## messy (Jul 21, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> He doesn't have to.  What's Biden going to do... walk up to the microphone without a script?  LMAO!


Keep laughing through the first week of November. 
Until then, we will just laugh at you.


----------



## messy (Jul 21, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Really?  I see violence and anarchy in Minneapolis, Portland and Seattle.  Guess who runs those cities, you fucking idiot?


You see violence and anarchy? Sure you do, son.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 21, 2020)

aka:  Trump, unlike libtards desperate for votes, takes care of American citizens and NOT illegal aliens.









						Trump signs order targeting undocumented immigrants in the US census
					

President Donald Trump signed a presidential memorandum on Tuesday that would exclude undocumented immigrants from being counted in congressional districts when district lines are redrawn next year.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 21, 2020)

messy said:


> You see violence and anarchy? Sure you do, son.


I do, son.  And now so do you since I used your bible as a source for all 3 libtard run shitholes.









						Fires erupt at Minneapolis protests over George Floyd death - CNN Video
					

Protests in Minneapolis over the death of George Floyd have become violent within hours, as fires erupt throughout the city. CNN's Omar Jimenez reports.




					www.cnn.com
				












						Protests in Portland have carried on for more than 50 days. Here's how they started
					

For more than fifty days, protests in Portland have carried on. While many have been peaceful, those demonstrations have also been marked by violence, vandalism, arson, arrests and allegations of police brutality.




					www.cnn.com
				












						Residents and businesses sue Seattle over protest zone
					

Residents and businesses in a Seattle neighborhood filed a class-action lawsuit Wednesday against the city for "extensive harm" suffered from the Capitol Hill Organized Protest, or CHOP.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 21, 2020)

messy said:


> Keep laughing through the first week of November.
> Until then, we will just laugh at you.


I guess so.  Nobody knows what Pap Smear Biden will be doing until November... other than protecting his criminal family.









						Joe Biden’s family racks up arrests for drugs, drunk driving — but no jail time
					

In August 2019, Caroline Biden, 33, a niece of former Vice President Biden, was busted in Lower Merion Township, Penn., for driving under the influence and without a license, public records show. W…




					nypost.com


----------



## messy (Jul 21, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I do, son.  And now so do you since I used your bible as a source for all 3 libtard run shitholes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are just protests. The much bigger problem is this pandemic. No leadership. Say goodbye to your boss, son. New Prez coming in...things will shape up.


----------



## messy (Jul 21, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I guess so.  Nobody knows what Pap Smear Biden will be doing until November... other than protecting his criminal family.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jared and Ivanka are much, much bigger family problems, son.
Fortunately, they’re on their way out.
Say hello to President Joe.
That bothers you, doesn’t it? Get over it.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 21, 2020)

messy said:


> Those are just protests. The much bigger problem is this pandemic. No leadership. Say goodbye to your boss, son. New Prez coming in...things will shape up.


No, people are dying and buildings are burning down... so it's more than "protests".  If you don't like your leadership, his name is Gavin Newsom.  He just bought a $5M mansion on a hill, in a gated community, so he is no longer bothered by the homeless and protesters at his previous residences even though he created the problem. 

He's... ah... finalizing the... ah... real estate transaction... ah... in... ah... real time... ah... as we... ah... speak.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 21, 2020)

messy said:


> Jared and Ivanka are much, much bigger family problems, son.
> Fortunately, they’re on their way out.
> Say hello to President Joe.
> That bothers you, doesn’t it? Get over it.


Well, I'd argue drugs and drunk driving are worse than anything the Trump family has done.

But I get it... liberals are good at hypocrisy and denial.


----------



## messy (Jul 21, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Well, I'd argue drugs and drunk driving are worse than anything the Trump family has done.
> 
> But I get it... liberals are good at hypocrisy and denial.


You strike me as an Eric Trump type, but without the money.


----------



## messy (Jul 21, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> No, people are dying and buildings are burning down... so it's more than "protests".  If you don't like your leadership, his name is Gavin Newsom.  He just bought a $5M mansion on a hill, in a gated community, so he is no longer bothered by the homeless and protesters at his previous residences even though he created the problem.
> 
> He's... ah... finalizing the... ah... real estate transaction... ah... in... ah... real time... ah... as we... ah... speak.


Just protests.
No national leadership on the pandemic...unlike Europe.
Trump out...Biden in! 
You’re welcome, son.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 21, 2020)

messy said:


> You strike me as an Eric Trump type, but without the money.


Just keep typing, Meth, and for God's sake don't bring up the Biden family.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 21, 2020)

messy said:


> Just protests.
> No national leadership on the pandemic...unlike Europe.
> Trump out...Biden in!
> You’re welcome, son.


People don't die at protests.  Buildings don't burn to the ground at protests.  But hey... we always knew black lives never mattered to you.  It's all about the politics.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 22, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> People don't die at protests.  Buildings don't burn to the ground at protests.  But hey... we always knew black lives never mattered to you.  It's all about the politics.


Are you virtually standing on a chair holding your skirt up over people protesting their rights? This is still America is it not? Do you feel you should be able to dictate how people protest? And do you blame all for the actions of the few? If so I have some video of trump supporters for you, some in pointed hoods.


----------



## messy (Jul 22, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Just keep typing, Meth, and for God's sake don't bring up the Biden family.


President Joe has suffered hardship and loss. He grew up in working-class circumstances.
He’s an American who understands people’s’ pain and has empathy, something in short supply right now.
We need him to get this country back on track.
The Trump Virus is killing us and the bizarrely out-of-touch Trump family needs to go and America knows it. 
That’s why the election will not be close.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 22, 2020)

messy said:


> President Joe has suffered hardship and loss. He grew up in working-class circumstances.
> He’s an American who understands people’s’ pain and has empathy, something in short supply right now.
> We need him to get this country back on track.
> *The Trump Virus is killing us* and the bizarrely out-of-touch Trump family needs to go and America knows it.
> That’s why the election will not be close.


I literately had a Dem friend text me that quote and said he's done with the Dems and is no now voting for t.  I'm not lying at all.  I saw Nancy say this yesterday that this is t virus now and it's on!!!!  In fact, all the problems in America is all because of t.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 22, 2020)

messy said:


> President Joe has suffered hardship and loss. He grew up in working-class circumstances.
> He’s an American who understands people’s’ pain and has empathy, something in short supply right now.
> We need him to get this country back on track.
> The Trump Virus is killing us and the bizarrely out-of-touch Trump family needs to go and America knows it.
> That’s why the election will not be close.


The Trump virus is definitely killing your brain cells methy
Joe Biden is a known liar and plagiarist.
He's showing signs of early dementia and has a creepy hair smelling & personal space invading fetish with women.
Joe will be a puppet for the Democrats


----------



## messy (Jul 22, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> The Trump virus is definitely killing your brain cells methy
> Joe Biden is a known liar and plagiarist.
> He's showing signs of early dementia and has a creepy hair smelling & personal space invading fetish with women.
> Joe will be a puppet for the Democrats


Your standard GOP script about dementia and hair smelling isn’t working. 
Trump pointed to an elephant and bragged about it! He has lost the plot.
Joe has a long record to stand on and 8 years as VP. 
What is happening here under Trump is a nightmare. Can’t end soon enough.
But he can keep bragging about how great he did with the virus. 
I hope he keeps doing interviews like he did with Fox the other day...makes Biden look like JFK!


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 22, 2020)

messy said:


> Your standard GOP script about dementia and hair smelling isn’t working.
> Trump pointed to an elephant and bragged about it! He has lost the plot.
> Joe has a long record to stand on and 8 years as VP.
> *What is happening here under Trump is a nightmare. Can’t end soon enough.*
> ...


What folks have done to t is also a nightmare and I cant wait for it to stop.  If t wins, please stop and find someone to back for 2024 and just talk about all that person will do for you.  If Joe wins, I would expect the right bomb throwers to give it right back to your side.  This sucks!!!!


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 22, 2020)

messy said:


> Your standard GOP script about dementia and hair smelling isn’t working.
> Trump pointed to an elephant and bragged about it! He has lost the plot.
> Joe has a long record to stand on and 8 years as VP.
> What is happening here under Trump is a nightmare. Can’t end soon enough.
> ...


You keep chanting that Rachael....the same arrogance is what elected Trump in the first place.
You fucks are gonna do it again.
Whose script is printed below you arrogant whore?

NEW YORK (AP) — President Donald Trump may be losing, but that doesn’t mean Joe Biden is winning.

At least that’s the concern of a pro-Democrat super PAC embracing a new strategy backed by $15 million in online ads to help close the nagging enthusiasm gap between the Republican president and his Democratic challenger. The strategist leading the super PAC known as PACRONYM warns that Biden is leading many polls “by default” and may lose his advantage unless Democrats give key groups of voters better reasons to get excited about their nominee.

“We really think that Biden’s enthusiasm gap could be a vulnerability,” said PACRONYM founder and CEO Tara McGowan.

Beginning in August, the group and its sister nonprofit will begin pumping millions of dollars into online ads targeting a group of roughly 1.7 million “low-information” left-leaning voters — largely women of color under 35 — spread across Michigan, Pennsylvania, Wisconsin, North Carolina, Arizona and Georgia who don’t know much about Biden and probably wouldn’t turn out to vote without a push. The strategy represents a significant shift away from a broader group of “persuadable” voters in swing states who have been the overwhelming focus of more traditional political groups.

Recent polls suggest that much of Biden’s support comes from a coalition of voters united far more by their disdain for Trump than their affinity for Biden. There is also agreement between the campaigns that many voters don’t know Biden or his plans very well, despite his lifetime in Washington.

Biden’s team has largely dismissed the issue, pointing to the intensity with which many voters oppose Trump. But sensing opportunity, Trump’s campaign has been flooding swing states with anti-Biden attack ads trying to can scare away would-be Biden supporters or at least persuade them not to vote at all.

Democratic strategist David Plouffe, who served as campaign manager for President Barack Obama, said it was difficult even for Obama to persuade some lower-information voters of color to show up for the nation’s first Black president. It will be harder for Biden, Plouffe suggested, even though Biden served as Obama’s vice president for eight years.

“A lot of the swing voters that are now in Biden’s column, they aren’t voting for him because they think he’s going to be on Mount Rushmore,” said Plouffe, who sits on PACRONYM’s board. “They’re voting for him because they’re sick and tired of Trump and they think Biden is a fine alternative.”

“These voters are hard to reach, hard to turn out,” Plouffe added. “And with (Obama), there was a little more excitement.”

The super PAC’s effort will target low-information voters on platforms like Instagram, Snapchat, Hulu and even gaming devices. While the specific ads have not yet been created, they’re likely to acknowledge the voters’ skepticism about Biden and use celebrities, actors or musicians to highlight his plans to address issues like climate change and college debt, McGowan said.

“A lot of these voters, if they voted in the primary, Joe Biden likely wasn’t their first or second or even third choice,” she said.

“A lot of voters don’t know he would be the most progressive president in history based on his positions,” McGowan continued. “They don’t know much about Joe Biden aside from him being Obama’s vice president. That’s not enough for them.”

entire article:








						Democratic group looks to close Trump-Biden enthusiasm gap
					

NEW YORK (AP) — President Donald Trump may be losing, but that doesn't mean Joe Biden is winning. At least that's the concern of a pro-Democrat super PAC embracing a new strategy backed by...




					apnews.com


----------



## messy (Jul 22, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> You keep chanting that Rachael....the same arrogance is what elected Trump in the first place.
> You fucks are gonna do it again.
> Whose script is printed below you arrogant whore?
> 
> ...


Hey you can read and post a sane article! Very good! 
Nothing in there about dementia or hair smelling.
You should keep doing that. 
Usually you just say really dumb stuff, like the Trump cult member you are. And it is true he has more enthusiasm from dumbshits like you who parrot scripts about dementia...


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 22, 2020)

messy said:


> Hey you can read and post a sane article! Very good!
> Nothing in there about dementia or hair smelling.
> You should keep doing that.
> Usually you just say really dumb stuff, like the Trump cult member you are. And it is true he has more enthusiasm from dumbshits like you who parrot scripts about dementia...




"C'MON MAN!"


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 22, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> I literately had a Dem friend text me that quote and said he's done with the Dems and is no now voting for t.  I'm not lying at all.  I saw Nancy say this yesterday that this is t virus now and it's on!!!!  In fact, all the problems in America is all because of t.


"all the problems in America is (sic) all because of t" and I have heard that exact sentiment coming from my maga friends lately (except the used better grammar, lol!). Who said that? Tucker? Sean? I haven't heard any Democrat say that. I have heard a lot about a lack of leadership, in fact a complete void at the top. Does trump do anything but try to show off for his base and try to make a profit from his current position?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 22, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> The Trump virus is definitely killing your brain cells methy
> Joe Biden is a known liar and plagiarist.
> He's showing signs of early dementia and has a creepy hair smelling & personal space invading fetish with women.
> Joe will be a puppet for the Democrats


The hail Mary guy (trump) didn't work, doesn't know how. Bring in the game manager.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 22, 2020)

messy said:


> Your standard GOP script about dementia and hair smelling isn’t working.
> Trump pointed to an elephant and bragged about it! He has lost the plot.
> Joe has a long record to stand on and 8 years as VP.
> What is happening here under Trump is a nightmare. Can’t end soon enough.
> ...


"It was a very difficult test! The doctors were amazed I did so well . . . no one ever did that well!" Aka, after a short conversation with trump the doctors were amazed he could spell his own name or function in society (oh yeah trump has been pampered and isolated his entire life and has no idea how to function in the real world. This is the guy that thinks you have to show ID to buy groceries!).


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 22, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "all the problems in America is (sic) all because of t" and I have heard that exact sentiment coming from *my maga friends lately* (except the used better grammar, lol!). Who said that? Tucker? Sean? I haven't heard any Democrat say that. I have heard a lot about a lack of leadership, in fact a complete void at the top. Does trump do anything but try to show off for his base and try to make a profit from his current position?


So you have friends with known racists?  All I've read and heard from most folks on your side is that anyone who supports t is a known kkk member, white Supreme and evil basically.  If you're black t supporter, your called uncle Tommy.  How on earth do you have Maga friends?  That makes zero seince.  I call your lie.........or bluff.............or BS!!!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 22, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> You keep chanting that Rachael....the same arrogance is what elected Trump in the first place.
> You fucks are gonna do it again.
> Whose script is printed below you arrogant whore?
> 
> ...


Again bench the idiot throwing pick sixes and bring in the game manager.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 22, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> So you have friends with known racists?  All I've read and heard from most folks on your side is that anyone who supports t is a known kkk member, white Supreme and evil basically.  If you're black t supporter, your called uncle Tommy.  How on earth do you have Maga friends?  That makes zero seince.  I call your lie.........or bluff.............or BS!!!


Yes, one of my maga friends who has done time for various violent crimes is a tattooed, proud white supremacist. Does he come over to the house? No, but we work together and I get along with everyone and they me. I also know ex-gang members from both sides of the border, bikers, movie makers, professional gamblers and white collar criminals (some call them their lawyer). Any other questions?


----------



## messy (Jul 22, 2020)

Hey Lion, now wonder you like him. He whines like you!

Donald Trump is a psychologically broken, embittered, and deeply unhappy man. He is so gripped by his grievances, such a prisoner of his resentments, that even the most benevolent question from an interviewer—what good parts of your presidency would you like to be remembered for?—triggered a gusher of discontent.

When Wallace interrupted, trying to get Trump to focus on the positive achievements of his presidency—“What about the good parts, sir?”—Trump brushed the question aside, responding, “Russia, Russia, Russia.” The president then complained about the Flynn investigation, the “Russia hoax,” the “Mueller scam,” and the recusal by his then–attorney general, Jeff Sessions. (“Now I feel good because he lost overwhelmingly in the great state of Alabama,” Trump said about the first senator to endorse him in the 2016 Republican primary.)


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 22, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> So you have friends with known racists?  All I've read and heard from most folks on your side is that anyone who supports t is a known kkk member, white Supreme and evil basically.  If you're black t supporter, your called uncle Tommy.  How on earth do you have Maga friends?  That makes zero seince.  I call your lie.........or bluff.............or BS!!!


Are you ok? You seem to have problems writing out a coherent message. Maybe you are posting while riding on the back of a motorcycle while tripping on shrooms or something of the like?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 22, 2020)

messy said:


> Donald Trump is a psychologically broken, embittered, and deeply unhappy man. He is so gripped by his grievances, such a prisoner of his resentments, that even the most benevolent question from an interviewer—what good parts of your presidency would you like to be remembered for?—triggered a gusher of discontent.
> 
> When Wallace interrupted, trying to get Trump to focus on the positive achievements of his presidency—“What about the good parts, sir?”—Trump brushed the question aside, responding, “Russia, Russia, Russia.” The president then complained about the Flynn investigation, the “Russia hoax,” the “Mueller scam,” and the recusal by his then–attorney general, Jeff Sessions. (“Now I feel good because he lost overwhelmingly in the great state of Alabama,” Trump said about the first senator to endorse him in the 2016 Republican primary.)


It's obvious to all that he is a broken, bitter and demented individual. His insistence on believing conspiracy theories and attracting those types is also quite disturbing and apart of the same psychosis.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 22, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> *Yes, one of my maga friends who has done time for various violent crimes is a tattooed, proud white supremacist*. Does he come over to the house? No, but we work together and* I get along with everyone* and they me. I also know ex-gang members from both sides of the border, bikers, movie makers, professional gamblers and white collar criminals (some call them their lawyer). Any other questions?


Well, I have zero friends like that.  Yikes!!!

What is the true definition of a friend?
The *definition* of a *true friend* is someone who has your back, no matter what. A *true friend* will always have your best interest at heart. They will never purposely lead you into choices or decisions that aren't good for you.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 22, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Are you ok? You seem to have problems writing out a coherent message. Maybe you are posting while riding on the back of a motorcycle while tripping on shrooms or something of the like?


I'm doing great, how about yourself?  I never really talk with you.  Are you messing with me again?  Funny guy u r


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 22, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Well, I have zero friends like that.  Yikes!!!
> 
> What is the true definition of a friend?
> The *definition* of a *true friend* is someone who has your back, no matter what. A *true friend* will always have your best interest at heart. They will never purposely lead you into choices or decisions that aren't good for you.


Ok lets call them acquaintances. I call them friends because I still have hope for them. You know redemption and salvation? Cliche' and quaint old religious ideas, but I still believe in them.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 22, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Are you virtually standing on a chair holding your skirt up over people protesting their rights? This is still America is it not? Do you feel you should be able to dictate how people protest? And do you blame all for the actions of the few? If so I have some video of trump supporters for you, some in pointed hoods.


People don't have a right to destroy property and take lives.  In America, looting and murder is still a crime.  Well, unless you're black.

Yes... I can dictate.  What part of "criminal acts" confuses your dumb ass?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 22, 2020)

messy said:


> President Joe has suffered hardship and loss. He grew up in working-class circumstances.
> He’s an American who understands people’s’ pain and has empathy, something in short supply right now.
> We need him to get this country back on track.
> The Trump Virus is killing us and the bizarrely out-of-touch Trump family needs to go and America knows it.
> That’s why the election will not be close.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 22, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> People don't have a right to destroy property and take lives.  In America, looting and murder is still a crime.  Well, unless you're black.
> 
> Yes... I can dictate.  What part of "criminal acts" confuses your dumb ass?


You seem to think those crimes are happening at a far greater rate than in reality. Do perhaps watch a lot of fox news and/or listen to conservative radio? You do realize they are all about ratings and sponsors money, right?

How many have died? And that alarms you but going on 142,000 Americans doesn't?


----------



## Ellejustus (Jul 22, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Ok lets call them acquaintances. I call them friends because I still have hope for them. You know redemption and salvation? Cliche' and quaint old religious ideas, *but I still believe in them.*


Amen!!!


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 22, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> What folks have done to t is also a nightmare and I cant wait for it to stop.  If t wins, please stop and find someone to back for 2024 and just talk about all that person will do for you.  If Joe wins, I would expect the right bomb throwers to give it right back to your side.  This sucks!!!!


Don't worry, Spicoli.  The dumbocrats already have Gavin Newsom in the oven.  By the way, not only did he screw his best friend's wife and take his family, Gavin just bought a $ 5M home in El Dorado Hills... up on a hill with security and gates.  He spent 1 night in the governor's mansion... moved out because of the homeless.  A problem HE continues to encourage like he did in San Francisco.  Then he moved to a different mansion in the area... protesters outside his private gate all the time so he's moved again.  THAT is the "one of us" guy the libtards want in charge.  More welfare, more crime and more homelessness.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 22, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "all the problems in America is (sic) all because of t" and I have heard that exact sentiment coming from my maga friends lately (except the used better grammar, lol!). Who said that? Tucker? Sean? I haven't heard any Democrat say that. I have heard a lot about a lack of leadership, in fact a complete void at the top. Does trump do anything but try to show off for his base and try to make a profit from his current position?


No you haven't.  Trump didn't create a worldwide pandemic.  Bunch of fucking morons.  Now I know how you managed to lose an election that you couldn't possibly lose in 2016.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 22, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Amen!!!


You say Amen but don't reach out to help others? Make some new friends, make a difference, influence someone!


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 22, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The hail Mary guy (trump) didn't work, doesn't know how. Bring in the game manager.


Tom Brady?  Be careful... he's a Republican, Pu.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 22, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> No you haven't.  Trump didn't create a worldwide pandemic.  Bunch of fucking morons.  Now I know how you managed to lose an election that you couldn't possibly lose in 2016.


Haven't what? You need to slow down and breathe, then use your words.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 22, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Tom Brady?  Be careful... he's a Republican, Pu.


You don't know football or much else very well do you? Hate will tear you apart.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 22, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yes, one of my maga friends who has done time for various violent crimes is a tattooed, proud white supremacist. Does he come over to the house? No, but we work together and I get along with everyone and they me. I also know ex-gang members from both sides of the border, bikers, movie makers, professional gamblers and white collar criminals (some call them their lawyer). Any other questions?


Yes... does that make you "woke" like me saying I have a black friend, you retard?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 22, 2020)

messy said:


> Hey Lion, now wonder you like him. He whines like you!
> 
> Donald Trump is a psychologically broken, embittered, and deeply unhappy man. He is so gripped by his grievances, such a prisoner of his resentments, that even the most benevolent question from an interviewer—what good parts of your presidency would you like to be remembered for?—triggered a gusher of discontent.
> 
> When Wallace interrupted, trying to get Trump to focus on the positive achievements of his presidency—“What about the good parts, sir?”—Trump brushed the question aside, responding, “Russia, Russia, Russia.” The president then complained about the Flynn investigation, the “Russia hoax,” the “Mueller scam,” and the recusal by his then–attorney general, Jeff Sessions. (“Now I feel good because he lost overwhelmingly in the great state of Alabama,” Trump said about the first senator to endorse him in the 2016 Republican primary.)


Chris Wallace is a verified demotard.  How did you expect the interview to go, methy?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 22, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You don't know football or much else very well do you? Hate will tear you apart.


I know Tom Brady can manage a game and he's a Republican.  Which part of that confuses you, 'tard?


----------



## messy (Jul 22, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I know Tom Brady can manage a game and he's a Republican.  Which part of that confuses you, 'tard?


You’ve given up. You’re lying again.
Bye.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 22, 2020)

messy said:


> You’ve given up. You’re lying again.
> Bye.


Don't worry, 'tard.  I can start using my left leg to continue kicking your ass.









						Tom Brady endorses Donald Trump - CNN Politics
					

Tom Brady is not only Donald Trump's golfing buddy. The he has endorsed The Donald for president.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 22, 2020)

messy said:


> You’ve given up. You’re lying again.
> Bye.


Lying again and again and again...


----------



## messy (Jul 22, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Lying again and again and again...


Keep trying, dummy.
Your wacko OAN pulling out 35 year old clips.
I might have to grab you by the pussy...or tell you that my neckties are made in America when they are made in China.
Good luck with that...!


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 22, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Lying again and again and again...


Pap Smear Joe just 'borrowed' the lines, LE.  I'm sure he immediately returned them in the condition they were given.  Libtards don't steal... they borrow.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 22, 2020)

messy said:


> Keep trying, dummy.
> Your wacko OAN pulling out 35 year old clips.
> I might have to grab you by the pussy...or tell you that my neckties are made in America when they are made in China.
> Good luck with that...!


----------



## messy (Jul 22, 2020)

Being in the minority, Lion and his boy Outlaw, isn’t the worst thing I guess...









						How Popular Is Donald Trump?
					

FiveThirtyEight is tracking Donald Trump’s approval ratings throughout his presidency.




					projects.fivethirtyeight.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 22, 2020)

messy said:


> Keep trying, dummy.
> Your wacko OAN pulling out 35 year old clips.
> I might have to grab you by the pussy...or tell you that my neckties are made in America when they are made in China.
> Good luck with that...!


Apparently outed likes the way America is doing right now. He likes the look of secret police going outside the purview of their duties to attack people. He likes the disdain concerning over a 140,000 deaths. He supports McConnell denying a vote on a foreign interference into our elections bill. He likes that trump is hoping the best for Jeffery Epstein's pimp (maybe helped him on occasion as well), and he will be glad when trump pardons her.


----------



## espola (Jul 22, 2020)

messy said:


> Being in the minority, Lion and his boy Outlaw, isn’t the worst thing I guess...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He was recovering until early April, then his insane response to the covid crisis opened people's eyes.


----------



## nononono (Jul 22, 2020)

messy said:


> I think Trump and Joe are building the wall after all. The blue wall. It wasn't up in November of 2016 but I think it's up now!


*You do have a problem with " Thinking ".....*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 22, 2020)

messy said:


> Being in the minority, Lion and his boy Outlaw, isn’t the worst thing I guess...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm a privileged white guy Rachael...just like you...now go fuck yourself.
Your arrogance and ignorance remind me of Trump...congrats


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 22, 2020)

messy said:


> Being in the minority, Lion and his boy Outlaw, isn’t the worst thing I guess...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meth, we've been over this.  You kids enjoy your polls... we'll enjoy victory on election night like we did last time.


----------



## messy (Jul 22, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Meth, we've been over this.  You kids enjoy your polls... we'll enjoy victory on election night like we did last time.


I thought you didn’t care for drugs...doesn’t appear that way.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 22, 2020)

messy said:


> I thought you didn’t care for drugs...doesn’t appear that way.


Trump's popularity "ratings" weren't good prior to the 2016 election.  How'd that work out for ya?


----------



## messy (Jul 22, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Trump's popularity "ratings" weren't good prior to the 2016 election.  How'd that work out for ya?


Sorry it's over for you. And you know it.
How bad will it be, I wonder?


----------



## messy (Jul 22, 2020)

Trump said he wishes Ghislaine Maxwell well and he's met her a number of times...

The comment quickly sparked outrage on social media and inside the Department of Justice. Roy (R-Texas), among the most conservative members of the GOP, slammed the president's kid-gloves treatment of a woman charged with grooming young girls into a circle of sexual abuse.

“This is unacceptably obtuse for a woman accused of the most morally depraved of crimes, @realDonaldTrump,” Roy wrote on Twitter. “She needs to be severely punished... and justice must be served for the girls she abused. For ALL involved.”


----------



## messy (Jul 22, 2020)

messy said:


> Trump said he wishes Ghislaine Maxwell well and he's met her a number of times...
> 
> The comment quickly sparked outrage on social media and inside the Department of Justice. Roy (R-Texas), among the most conservative members of the GOP, slammed the president's kid-gloves treatment of a woman charged with grooming young girls into a circle of sexual abuse.
> 
> “This is unacceptably obtuse for a woman accused of the most morally depraved of crimes, @realDonaldTrump,” Roy wrote on Twitter. “She needs to be severely punished... and justice must be served for the girls she abused. For ALL involved.”


Does anybody wonder why Trump sent this signal to Ghislaine?
Well, some of you are pretty dumb, so let me explain.
He's telling her to keep quiet and not worry...he's got it covered.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 22, 2020)

messy said:


> Sorry it's over for you. And you know it.
> How bad will it be, I wonder?


Over?  Man... I didn't realize Trump was no longer President.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 22, 2020)

messy said:


> Trump said he wishes Ghislaine Maxwell well and he's met her a number of times...
> 
> The comment quickly sparked outrage on social media and inside the Department of Justice. Roy (R-Texas), among the most conservative members of the GOP, slammed the president's kid-gloves treatment of a woman charged with grooming young girls into a circle of sexual abuse.
> 
> “This is unacceptably obtuse for a woman accused of the most morally depraved of crimes, @realDonaldTrump,” Roy wrote on Twitter. “She needs to be severely punished... and justice must be served for the girls she abused. For ALL involved.”


Accused.  Perhaps Trump remembers people are still considered innocent until proven guilty.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 22, 2020)

Great leadership, Gavin.  Right up there with libtard paradises Minneapolis, Chicago, Portland and Seattle.









						California Passes New York As State With Most Coronavirus Cases As Governor Newsom Reports Record Number Of New Infections
					

Governor Gavin Newsom on Wednesday reported a record 12,807 new coronavirus cases on Monday. He said this total was "the highest in the nation." The previous record came on July 7 of 11,694. California now has 413,576 confirmed cases of COVID-19. That tops the 408,886 seen in New York State




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 22, 2020)

messy said:


> Does anybody wonder why Trump sent this signal to Ghislaine?
> Well, some of you are pretty dumb, so let me explain.
> He's telling her to keep quiet and not worry...he's got it covered.


She has a get out of jail free card.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 22, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> She has a get out of jail free card.


Hmm....when does she get to use that card?
Bet you can't wait to hear what she has to say about Bill Clinton, Prince Andrew...Trump and a host of others...
After all, Inquiring minds want to know. Ain't that right Daffy?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 22, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> She has a get out of jail free card.


I don't think Slick Willy can still pardon folks, can he?  By the way... that's Epstein's jet, Pu.


----------



## nononono (Jul 22, 2020)

messy said:


> I thought you didn’t care for drugs...doesn’t appear that way.


*He doesn't nor does any rational human....*

*Your addiction " bleeds " out on your posts...*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 22, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I don't think Slick Willy can still pardon folks, can he?  By the way... that's Epstein's jet, Pu.
> 
> View attachment 8235


Still doing your Eric trump impersonation I see.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 22, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Hmm....when does she get to use that card?
> Bet you can't wait to hear what she has to say about Bill Clinton, Prince Andrew...Trump and a host of others...
> After all, Inquiring minds want to know. Ain't that right Daffy?


If they have committed crimes, especially involving sex trafficking they should fry.


----------



## messy (Jul 22, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Hmm....when does she get to use that card?
> Bet you can't wait to hear what she has to say about Bill Clinton, Prince Andrew...Trump and a host of others...
> After all, Inquiring minds want to know. Ain't that right Daffy?


You’re too dumb to understand what I already told you.
Trump gave her the all-clear signal already.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 22, 2020)

Ohio House Speaker Arrested In Connection With $60 Million Bribery Scheme
					

Larry Householder's arrest is tied to a racketeering conspiracy, a spokesperson for the federal prosecutor's office said. Four others, including Ohio's former GOP chairman, were also arrested.




					www.npr.org


----------



## espola (Jul 22, 2020)

There's a story going around in wingnut circles that a certain reporter called Kayleigh Mcenany a "lying bitch" at a WH press conference.   The story is false - even the official WH transcript says the reporter said something else.  But it is easy to see why the story is so believable - everyone knows that KM is a lying bitch.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 22, 2020)

espola said:


> There's a story going around in wingnut circles that a certain reporter called Kayleigh Mcenany a "lying bitch" at a WH press conference.   The story is false - even the official WH transcript says the reporter said something else.  But it is easy to see why the story is so believable - everyone knows that KM is a lying bitch.


She sees herself as a religious warrior!


----------



## Desert Hound (Jul 23, 2020)

Ah private industry. Thinking outside the box.

Now looking at the photo and seeing the rims on those cars...Mad Max comes to mind. Are those used to take out rival gang members not paying attention standing on the sidewalk?









						Thanks to COVID-19, Houston is home to Texas' first drive-thru strip club
					






					www.chron.com


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 23, 2020)

messy said:


> You’re too dumb to understand what I already told you.
> Trump gave her the all-clear signal already.


Rachael, your arrogance gives you a false sense of superiority.
You're too ignorant to know when a question is rhetorical.
You're a pathetic punk.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 23, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Still doing your Eric trump impersonation I see.


That's Clinton in the photos, Pu.  Any thoughts?  OH WAIT!  Shit, I forgot... libtards get a pass from you sheep.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 23, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Ah private industry. Thinking outside the box.
> 
> Now looking at the photo and seeing the rims on those cars...Mad Max comes to mind. Are those used to take out rival gang members not paying attention standing on the sidewalk?
> 
> ...


"I likedid the scrip club..."


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 23, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> That's Clinton in the photos, Pu.  Any thoughts?  OH WAIT!  Shit, I forgot... libtards get a pass from you sheep.


We all know that. What's your point? Eric did the same thing on Twitter and got roasted for it. You really are a dunce.


----------



## nononono (Jul 23, 2020)

messy said:


> You’re too dumb to understand what I already told you.
> Trump gave her the all-clear signal already.


*She's not all clear....nor did Trump give her an all clear.*
*He was being polite and not telegraphing what is happening....
There is a whole shit load of Politicians going down....
I've said it for quite awhile and it is in process as I type....
From Ted Liu to Adam Schiff .....there is very very questionable*
*history that is being investigated....!*


----------



## nononono (Jul 23, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> We all know that. What's your point? Eric did the same thing on Twitter and got roasted for it. You really are a dunce.


*Roasting marshmallows.....DNC over a flame....

DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


----------



## messy (Jul 23, 2020)

nononono said:


> *She's not all clear....nor did Trump give her an all clear.*
> *He was being polite and not telegraphing what is happening....
> There is a whole shit load of Politicians going down....
> I've said it for quite awhile and it is in process as I type....
> ...


“I wish her well. I’ve met her several times.”


----------



## espola (Jul 23, 2020)

But ... if there is no Republican Convention, how are we going to know who their candidate is?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 23, 2020)

espola said:


> But ... if there is no Republican Convention, how are we going to know who their candidate is?


Maybe Trump should just hide in the basement.  Seems to be working for you idiots.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 23, 2020)

Yes, we already know this, ketchup boy.









						Here's Why Mitt Romney Thinks Donald Trump Will Win Reelection
					

The Utah senator is not the president's biggest fan. But he still predicts Trump will beat Joe Biden in November.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## espola (Jul 24, 2020)

Ouch!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1286315637275598849


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 24, 2020)

espola said:


> Ouch!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1286315637275598849


She's not a fucking bitch.  Well, unless you were in New York and hoping Amazon would bring jobs.  She's more of a baby talking, stupid bitch.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 24, 2020)

U.S. Breaches Chinese Consulate In Houston, Suspected Spy Center
					

On Friday afternoon, U.S. federal agents and local law enforcement gained entrance to the Chinese consulate compound in Houston, Texas, only days after




					www.dailywire.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 24, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> She's not a fucking bitch.  Well, unless you were in New York and hoping Amazon would bring jobs.  She's more of a baby talking, stupid bitch.


I would.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 24, 2020)

Nancy Pelosi Has a Mental Breakdown on Camera, Starts Yelling 'No' at Reporter Over and Over
					

This your Hour Majority Leader.




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 24, 2020)

Joe Biden Goes on Wild Tangent, Basically Accuses Americans of Being Stupid and Racist
					

It's been a really bad day for Joe Biden.




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 24, 2020)

Bevelyn Beatty: Biden Reveals How Blacks Let Democrats Degrade Us
					

Bevelyn Beatty told Breitbart News that Joe Biden's interview with Charlamagne tha God exposes how blacks allow Democrats to degrade them.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 24, 2020)

Nolte: Draft DNC Platform Declares Whites Too Rich, Privileged, and Evil
					

All Democrats (and their propagandists in the corporate media) have left is the un-American poison of identity politics. | Politics DNC draft platform mentions “whites” a total of 15 times, each of them within a “damning” context.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## notintheface (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## notintheface (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## notintheface (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## notintheface (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## notintheface (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 24, 2020)

notintheface said:


>


Many people I know haven't received their unemployment for nearly 4 months.  If he's underpaid pushing boxes, get a different job, pussy.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 24, 2020)

notintheface said:


>


Congratulations... you found a stupid teacher.  We all know one.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 25, 2020)

notintheface said:


>


Fake News.


----------



## notintheface (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## notintheface (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## notintheface (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## nononono (Jul 25, 2020)

messy said:


> “I wish her well. I’ve met her several times.”


*That's a nice cordial response.....before the switch is pulled. She's one sick F@#K !*


----------



## nononono (Jul 25, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Nancy Pelosi Has a Mental Breakdown on Camera, Starts Yelling 'No' at Reporter Over and Over
> 
> 
> This your Hour Majority Leader.
> ...




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1286770861718962176

*OMG....I had to watch that full screen.....she is a Class A Beotch...!
Can you imagine living with that " Thing ".....!*


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 25, 2020)

notintheface said:


>


Minimum wage was never meant to be a living wage, you dolt.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 25, 2020)

notintheface said:


>


Maybe the mother of 3, with no working father around, needs to keep her legs closed for once.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 25, 2020)

notintheface said:


>


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 25, 2020)

nononono said:


> *That's a nice cordial response.....before the switch is pulled. She's one sick F@#K !*


You mean the pardon. So you know she is pulling (pun intended) for donald.


----------



## notintheface (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## notintheface (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## notintheface (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## notintheface (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## notintheface (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 25, 2020)

notintheface said:


>


Fake News


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 25, 2020)

notintheface said:


>


Look at your avatar in the corner of the page.
Divide it by twenty.
Take one of the twenty, and compare it to the size of a 20" screen.
The 1/20th avatar is the virus and the 20" screen is the gap between fibers in your mask.
Its like trying to catch sand with a fishing net.


----------



## espola (Jul 25, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Look at your avatar in the corner of the page.
> Divide it by twenty.
> Take one of the twenty, and compare it to the size of a 20" screen.
> The 1/20th avatar is the virus and the 20" screen is the gap between fibers in your mask.
> Its like trying to catch sand with a fishing net.


The virus won't survive unless it is in or attached to a droplet of moisture from your breath.  Masks stop those very well.


----------



## espola (Jul 25, 2020)

Tough day for wingnuts -- Ted Yoho was forced off the board of a Christian charity and the Reagan Foundation told the t campaign to stop raising money with lies about St Ronny.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 25, 2020)

Just want to remind you smart people how dumb you all are.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 25, 2020)

Joe Biden Campaign Hispanic Organizers Claim 'Toxic' Work Culture
					

Joe Biden's Hispanic staffers wrote a "scathing" seven-page letter to the Florida Democrat Party, claiming a "toxic" work culture. | Politics




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 26, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just want to remind you smart people how dumb you all are.


Never gets old, does it.


----------



## messy (Jul 26, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Never gets old, does it.


The best part is we take the Senate while Biden wins.
Does Trump go to the joint? Maybe.


----------



## notintheface (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## notintheface (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## notintheface (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## notintheface (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## notintheface (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 27, 2020)

messy said:


> The best part is we take the Senate while Biden wins.
> Does Trump go to the joint? Maybe.


And I thought you people couldn’t find a worse candidate than Hillary, 
my bad.


----------



## messy (Jul 27, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> And I thought you people couldn’t find a worse candidate than Hillary,
> my bad.
> 
> 
> > You need to get over Hillary. That hatred brought us Trump.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 27, 2020)

"You need to get over Hillary. That hatred brought us Trump."

Joe Biden.
The best the Democrats have to offer.


----------



## messy (Jul 27, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> "You need to get over Hillary. That hatred brought us Trump."
> 
> Joe Biden.
> The best the Democrats have to offer.


We wanted to play it safe. Someone who can easily beat Trump.


----------



## messy (Jul 27, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> "You need to get over Hillary. That hatred brought us Trump."
> 
> Joe Biden.
> The best the Democrats have to offer.


And know that when the GOP, this time through Tom Cotton, just comes out and says slavery was necessary to build this country, then not only does Biden sweep but you have a huge blue wave. Wait for it... Be proud of your team, Lion.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## messy (Jul 27, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> View attachment 8318


He's also colluding with every living ex-president.
I wonder why.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 27, 2020)

Remember when libtards said Chris Wallace kicked Trump's ass?  Well, apparently Biden is too much of a pussy to show up for the fight.









						‘We’ll Keep Asking Every Week’: Chris Wallace Says Biden ‘Not Available’ For Interview
					

The former vice president has sustained criticism from conservatives and the press for ducking questions at events.




					www.forbes.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 27, 2020)

messy said:


> We wanted to play it safe. Someone who can easily beat Trump.


You talking about Cankles, still, or the old guy in his basement?


----------



## messy (Jul 27, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Remember when libtards said Chris Wallace kicked Trump's ass?  Well, apparently Biden is too much of a pussy to show up for the fight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like Biden is kicking ass and taking names.

And he's gonna have the senate.

America waking up to the nonsense we've endured for 3.5 years. Great news!


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 27, 2020)

messy said:


> Looks like Biden is kicking ass and taking names.
> 
> And he's gonna have the senate.
> 
> America waking up to the nonsense we've endured for 3.5 years. Great news!


"kicking ass" = too much of a pussy to meet with Chris Wallace like President Trump did.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 27, 2020)

Why are all the Trump hating "entertainers" from other countries?  Maybe they need to go back home if it's that bad... starting with THIS virgin.









						John Oliver rips Fox News’s 'insane' coverage of Portland protests
					

Oliver claims that the tone on Fox News when reporting on protests in Portland does not honestly reflect conditions on the ground.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 27, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Why are all the Trump hating "entertainers" from other countries?  Maybe they need to go back home if it's that bad... starting with THIS virgin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, John, Fox is REALLY embellishing your libtard behavior.









						Portland protesters topple fence at federal courthouse early Sunday, agents deploy tear gas, riot declared on 59th night of demonstrations
					

The Wall of Moms and Wall of Vets turned out again Saturday as thousands of protesters gathered in downtown. But following a familiar pattern protesters tossed fireworks and federal agents deployed tear gas.




					www.oregonlive.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 27, 2020)

messy said:


> He's also colluding with every living ex-president.
> I wonder why.


And plenty of Republicans as well. The only ones that want this turd are the mesmerized zombies of Q nation.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 27, 2020)

messy said:


> We wanted to play it safe. Someone who can easily beat Trump.


Ahhh....
Easily beat?  Like 2016....? 
Surely the Democrats have a stronger, better candidate than Joe Biden? 
Joe Biden has to be the weakest politician to ever run for President.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 27, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Ahhh....
> Easily beat?  Like 2016....?
> Surely the Democrats have a stronger, better candidate than Joe Biden?
> Joe Biden has to be the weakest politician to ever run for President.


He's Walter Mondale in high heels.


----------



## messy (Jul 27, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Ahhh....
> Easily beat?  Like 2016....?
> Surely the Democrats have a stronger, better candidate than Joe Biden?
> Joe Biden has to be the weakest politician to ever run for President.


Thank God he’s running against Trump, or he’d have a yuge problem.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 27, 2020)

messy said:


> Thank God he’s running against Trump, or he’d have a yuge problem.


I agree.  The nation will be saved.  The only candidate Pap Smear could beat is Cankles Rodham.


----------



## messy (Jul 27, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I agree.  The nation will be saved.  The only candidate Pap Smear could beat is Cankles Rodham.


And we get the Senate, too! This is great.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 27, 2020)

messy said:


> And we get the Senate, too! This is great.


It would... if you ever won something.  By the way, imagine ALL of the U.S. turning into a libtard paradise like San Francisco, Portland, Seattle and Chicago.  What lovely cities they've become under libtard leadership.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 27, 2020)

messy said:


> Thank God he’s running against Trump, or he’d have a yuge problem.


If the election is such a shoe in...why are the Democrats running Biden? 
This forgetful, weak, lying, plagiarizing, candidate is the best the Democrats have to offer?
It's pathetic.


----------



## espola (Jul 27, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> If the election is such a shoe in...why are the Democrats running Biden?
> This forgetful, weak, lying, plagiarizing, candidate is the best the Democrats have to offer?
> It's pathetic.


Does this mean you are voting for t again?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 27, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> It would... if you ever won something.  By the way, imagine ALL of the U.S. turning into a libtard paradise like San Francisco, Portland, Seattle and Chicago.  What lovely cities they've become under libtard leadership.


Stock up ladies and gentlemen, when the crowd gets to your front porch be ready
When they open the door and start to help themselves greet them appropriately.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 27, 2020)

espola said:


> Does this mean you are voting for t again?


Didn't vote for him the first time...I won't vote for him this time either.
Didn't cast a vote for anyone for President in 2016...remember? You've been told this many times.
Did you take your meds today Magoo? Perhaps you're over medicated....


----------



## espola (Jul 27, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Didn't vote for him the first time...I won't vote for him this time either.
> Didn't cast a vote for anyone for President in 2016...remember? You've been told this many times.
> Did you take your meds today Magoo? Perhaps you're over medicated....


Are you sorry you didn't?  You support his policies every day here.


----------



## nononono (Jul 27, 2020)

espola said:


> Are you sorry you didn't?  You support his policies every day here.



*Hey ASS HAT ......why are you in such denial of your old *
*actions you engaged in on the " Old " Forum.....The site *
*might be gone, but the Internet is forever.......!!!!

You know you did it, just be a man and own up to your actions....!*


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 27, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Stock up ladies and gentlemen, when the crowd gets to your front porch be ready
> When they open the door and start to help themselves greet them appropriately.


I keep my glock 19 in the garage with me when i'm hitting the cigar, a nice scotch and surveying my domain.  I can't wait for one of these animals to come calling.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 27, 2020)

espola said:


> Are you sorry you didn't?  You support his policies every day here.


The part LE keeps telling you... and I keep telling you... is that you left America with little choice when you paraded the stumbling, spinless whipping bitch to the podium in 2016.  Trouble is, you didn't learn your lesson from it.  So focus less on the love for Trump and more on the disdain for libtards.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 27, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I keep my glock 19 in the garage with me when i'm hitting the cigar, a nice scotch and surveying my domain.  I can't wait for one of these animals to come calling.


I also enjoy a good cigar in my garage four or five times a week with a whiskey.
My man cave is out back and gated where I drive in with three dogs that will bite bad guys.
Stars and stripes flies in front, and in the back over a Gadsen flag every day of the year.
I may or may not own firearms.
(fuck around and find out)

God Bless America.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 27, 2020)

espola said:


> Are you sorry you didn't?  You support his policies every day here.


Really...everyday? Hmmm....
So you're self medicating along with the prescriptions...be careful Magoo.
I've told you many times the policies I support.
I like his judicial picks, I like what he's done for the economy. I like that he rolled back some of Obama's legislate by executive orders.
He is a narcissistic ass. So is Obama. Trump exaggerates the truth, Obama flat out lied...
Me giving you & others on the left grief doesn't make for support of Trump...
Have another round Magoo.


----------



## messy (Jul 27, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> If the election is such a shoe in...why are the Democrats running Biden?
> This forgetful, weak, lying, plagiarizing, candidate is the best the Democrats have to offer?
> It's pathetic.


You don’t have to vote for him. But the majorities in many states that went for Trump will vote for him.
And the senate will flip too!


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 27, 2020)

messy said:


> You don’t have to vote for him. But the majorities in many states that went for Trump will vote for him.
> And the senate will flip too!


Click your heels together three times and keep telling yourself that...
You didn't answer the question...why such a fucking weak candidate?
Are you happy with Joe Biden?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 27, 2020)

messy said:


> You don’t have to vote for him. But the majorities in many states that went for Trump will vote for him.
> And the senate will flip too!


No they won't.  Trump is an actual official that did, or tried to do, what he promised.  People that voted for him will not vote for the kid sniffer.


----------



## messy (Jul 27, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Click your heels together three times and keep telling yourself that...
> You didn't answer the question...why such a fucking weak candidate?
> Are you happy with Joe Biden?


Perfectly content with Joe Biden.
He will be a fine President. Non-controversial.
He is ready to lead a dominant sweep in November.
Do you prefer Trump?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 27, 2020)

messy said:


> Perfectly content with Joe Biden.
> He will be a fine President. Non-controversial.
> He is ready to lead a dominant sweep in November.
> Do you prefer Trump?


Pretty tough to find any controversy in statements like this:


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 27, 2020)

Trump looking out for the American citizen... while Dementia Joe refuses to be interviewed by Chris Wallace.









						Drugmakers refuse to attend White House meeting after Trump issues executive orders on costs
					

Top pharma executives were supposed to meet with the president on Tuesday.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 27, 2020)

espola said:


> Are you sorry you didn't?  You support his policies every day here.


Angrily, he does it with his usual anger and ignorance.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 27, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> View attachment 8318


Maybe we can stop the glass ceiling bullshit.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 27, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I keep my glock 19 in the garage with me when i'm hitting the cigar, a nice scotch and surveying my domain.  I can't wait for one of these animals to come calling.


A plastic gun?
I was just starting to like you too.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 27, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> A plastic gun?
> I was just starting to like you too.


If I own any guns, which I may or may not, none of them are, or would be, plastic.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 27, 2020)

messy said:


> Perfectly content with Joe Biden.
> He will be a fine President. Non-controversial.
> He is ready to lead a dominant sweep in November.
> Do you prefer Trump?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 27, 2020)

messy said:


> Perfectly content with Joe Biden.
> He will be a fine President. Non-controversial.
> He is ready to lead a dominant sweep in November.
> Do you prefer Trump?


Hilarious.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 27, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> If I own any guns, which I may or may not, none of them are, or would be, plastic.


OBVI.


----------



## messy (Jul 27, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Click your heels together three times and keep telling yourself that...
> You didn't answer the question...why such a fucking weak candidate?
> Are you happy with Joe Biden?


I asked if you prefer Trump. I don’t believe you responded?


----------



## messy (Jul 27, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I also enjoy a good cigar in my garage four or five times a week with a whiskey.
> My man cave is out back and gated where I drive in with three dogs that will bite bad guys.
> Stars and stripes flies in front, and in the back over a Gadsen flag every day of the year.
> I may or may not own firearms.
> ...


I want you to know how really, really cute I think that is! 
You and Outlaw have homosexual and violence fetish fantasies.
It’s super sweet. You guys should maybe hang out...if you know what I mean.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 27, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> A plastic gun?
> I was just starting to like you too.


I'm a Sig man, Joe.  The 19 was purchased for the little lady... who decided she didn't like it once she shot other guns.  So I keep it in the garage for cigar night.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 28, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I'm a Sig man, Joe.  The 19 was purchased for the little lady... who decided she didn't like it once she shot other guns.  So I keep it in the garage for cigar night.


Ok, I forgive you, my son went out and bought a couple of glocks after being raised on 1911s.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 28, 2020)

Former Sanders campaign co-chair Nina Turner compares voting for Biden to eating 'bowl of sh--'
					

Former Bernie Sanders campaign co-chair Nina Turner offered a not-so-appetizing analogy when asked about voting for presumptive Democratic nominee Joe Biden.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 28, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Ok, I forgive you, my son went out and bought a couple of glocks after being raised on 1911s.


Ahhh... I sold my 1911 awhile back.  Was hearing they were having problems and just didn't want to risk it.  What was your experience?  I never had any issues.


----------



## messy (Jul 28, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Hilarious.


Hey I see twitter threw your dude Donny Jr. out today. Lying about masks to the public.
Trump is well on his way to reelection, isn't he?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 28, 2020)

messy said:


> Hey I see twitter threw your dude Donny Jr. out today. Lying about masks to the public.
> Trump is well on his way to reelection, isn't he?


He wasn't lying.  But social media is run by skinny jeans wearing millennials that don't want their progressive, soy boy beaten in November.


----------



## Desert Hound (Jul 28, 2020)

messy said:


> Hey I see twitter threw your dude Donny Jr. out today. Lying about masks to the public.
> Trump is well on his way to reelection, isn't he?


Ah the left. Fascism is forever descending on the right, yet always lands on the left. 

Messy seems to like the idea of banning ideas or things he disagrees with.


----------



## espola (Jul 28, 2020)

messy said:


> Hey I see twitter threw your dude Donny Jr. out today. Lying about masks to the public.
> Trump is well on his way to reelection, isn't he?


I think we should leave AFD alone as a meter to see who supports it.


----------



## espola (Jul 28, 2020)

espola said:


> I think we should leave AFD alone as a meter to see who supports it.


From someone I trust --

the "group" was created for the purpose of the "press conference."
Here are other data points from the same source:
1. The people in the white coats (labeled "America's Frontline Doctors" to make sure you knew they were American frontline doctors) are not actually frontline doctors. Some of them aren't even physicians. To be fair, the ones who aren't physicians didn't actually claim that they were. They just stood there in their white coats (labeled "America's Frontline Doctors").
2. The right-wing media coverage of this is almost universally copied from the same script. Someone fed a text to the right-wing media, and they just ran it.
3. The social media coverage is, similarly, dominated by bots that all say pretty much the same things, often verbatim. Again, there's a script which is being copied ad nauseam.
There's going to be more of this kind of thing. It serves to weaken the influence of actual medical professionals' voices in the Republican political effort to pretend that COVID-19 is a negligible problem.
The event was hosted by Breitbart, which, face it, isn't a model for accuracy in reporting.


----------



## espola (Jul 28, 2020)

The real cause is dream sex with alien spirits.  









						Trump’s New COVID Doctor Says Sex With Demons Makes You Sick
					

The president is pushing the coronavirus theories of a Houston doctor who also says sexual visitations by demons and alien DNA are at the root of Americans’ common health concerns.




					www.thedailybeast.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 28, 2020)

espola said:


> The real cause is dream sex with alien spirits.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These Q clucks will believe anything.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 28, 2020)

espola said:


> The real cause is dream sex with alien spirits.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Daily Beast?  Can you find me one, ONE, article that doesn't bash Trump on that site?  Let's be honest... The Daily Beast makes Breitbart look like Walter Cronkite.


----------



## messy (Jul 28, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> He wasn't lying.  But social media is run by skinny jeans wearing millennials that don't want their progressive, soy boy beaten in November.


He was lying and it was a public danger.


----------



## espola (Jul 28, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> The Daily Beast?  Can you find me one, ONE, article that doesn't bash Trump on that site?  Let's be honest... The Daily Beast makes Breitbart look like Walter Cronkite.


What did they get wrong?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 28, 2020)

espola said:


> What did they get wrong?


That somebody at The Daily Turd or Twitter knows more about Covid-19 than physicians.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 28, 2020)

messy said:


> I asked if you prefer Trump. I don’t believe you responded?


I don't believe you asked the question. Prefer Trump to ?
If the Democrats nominated a candidate worth voting for, I would consider voting for that person.
As it is, I won't vote for President again.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 28, 2020)

LMAO!  Good... send those fuckers a bunch of social workers.









						Police agencies pulling out of Democratic convention
					

More than 100 police agencies are withdrawing from agreements to send personnel to bolster security at next month's Democratic National Convention in Milwaukee, in part because they're concerned about a recent directive ordering police in the city to stop using tear gas to control crowds.  A...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 28, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> I don't believe you asked the question. Prefer Trump to ?
> If the Democrats nominated a candidate worth voting for, I would consider voting for that person.
> As it is, I won't vote for President again.


Every vote that isn't for Biden isa vote for trump. That's how he squeaked by last time, low voter turnout. So what you are planning on doing, by not voting for president, will be to trump's advantage.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 28, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Every vote that isn't for Biden isa vote for trump. That's how he squeaked by last time, low voter turnout. So what you are planning on doing, by not voting for president, will be to trump's advantage.


Squeaked by with 50% of the total votes?  LMAO!  Goddamn... you get dumber by the fucking day.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 28, 2020)

So Gavin is happy to let convicts out of jail/prison early, and California's rioters and looters are left alone, but protest in front of his house and you go to jail.  Must be nice, governor.









						Protesters fighting for coronavirus protections for prisoners arrested outside governor’s home
					

The protesters were at the governor’s mansion protesting the treatment of inmates as COVID-19 cases continue to rise in California state prisons.




					www.abc10.com


----------



## nononono (Jul 28, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Every vote that isn't for Biden isa vote for trump.
> That's how he squeaked by last time, low voter turnout.
> So what you are planning on doing, by not voting for president,
> will be to trump's advantage.


" Every vote that isn't for Biden isa vote for trump. "

*You are a f#@king fool.....you don't even know how the *
*system works.....
*
*Smart my ass ....ya jackass.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 28, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Squeaked by with 50% of the total votes?  LMAO!  Goddamn... you get dumber by the fucking day.


Dizzy do your math for you? LOL! . . . and the last part of your post is pure projection on your part. You QAnon idiots really should be rounded up and then just put on TV to speak your peace for all the world to laugh at. "It's a mass worldwide conspiracy!" Foolish idiots.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 28, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Every vote that isn't for Biden isa vote for trump. That's how he squeaked by last time, low voter turnout. So what you are planning on doing, by not voting for president, will be to trump's advantage.


Good lord... you dimwitted fool, California voted overwhelmingly for Hillary...
You possess the logic of a turnip. You are a fucking moron.
With apologies to turnips and morons.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 28, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Dizzy do your math for you? LOL! . . . and the last part of your post is pure projection on your part. You QAnon idiots really should be rounded up and then just put on TV to speak your peace for all the world to laugh at. "It's a mass worldwide conspiracy!" Foolish idiots.


Okay, fuck stick, I'm going to spell it out for you.

Trump:    62,984,828    (304 Electoral)
Cankles:  65,853,514    (227 Electoral)

So, out of the total number of votes, Cankles got 48% and Trump got 46%.  Your idea of "squeaked" by needs retooling.


----------



## messy (Jul 28, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Dizzy do your math for you? LOL! . . . and the last part of your post is pure projection on your part. You QAnon idiots really should be rounded up and then just put on TV to speak your peace for all the world to laugh at. "It's a mass worldwide conspiracy!" Foolish idiots.


Really funny.


----------



## messy (Jul 28, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Dizzy do your math for you? LOL! . . . and the last part of your post is pure projection on your part. You QAnon idiots really should be rounded up and then just put on TV to speak your peace for all the world to laugh at. "It's a mass worldwide conspiracy!" Foolish idiots.


Really funny and so true.
These poor fools...
I enjoyed viewing “outlaw” and Ricky’s homoerotic gun (and cigar...hmmm, what do those have in common?) fantasies. I want more of those. Their meeting will be climactic!


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 28, 2020)

messy said:


> Really funny.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 28, 2020)

Who is this dumb bitch?









						Brittney Griner: National anthem has no place in WNBA, sports
					

The WNBA MVP runner-up doesn't plan to be on the floor this season when the anthem is played.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 28, 2020)

LMAO!  "... Rice could help drive the African-American vote."  Yeah, because black people aren't smart enough to vote for the best candidate... they'll just vote for whomever has the same skin color.  Right libtards?  Fucking embarrassing.









						Factbox: Biden will soon pick a running mate. Here are the front-runners
					

Biden has vowed to choose a woman as his potential vice president. Following widespread protests over racial injustice and police brutality, pressure increased on Biden to choose a woman of color. Harris, the daughter of Jamaican and Indian parents, fits the bill.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 28, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Good lord... you dimwitted fool, California voted overwhelmingly for Hillary...
> You possess the logic of a turnip. You are a fucking moron.
> With apologies to turnips and morons.


Still hurt aren't ya? Poor thing, I should have sent flowers.


----------



## messy (Jul 28, 2020)

It appears the electorate knows that the Stupid People have held the economy back by believing the pandemic was a hoax and not taking appropriate measures. Thank God. And the irony is if they had paid attention and dealt with it, we could have gotten through it and Trump would look good, like Angela Merkel, at election time.
Instead, he tried to tell his followers that it’s a hoax and that will be the end of his presidency.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 28, 2020)

messy said:


> It appears the electorate knows that the Stupid People have held the economy back by believing the pandemic was a hoax and not taking appropriate measures. Thank God. And the irony is if they had paid attention and dealt with it, we could have gotten through it and Trump would look good, like Angela Merkel, at election time.
> Instead, he tried to tell his followers that it’s a hoax and that will be the end of his presidency.


Everybody knows the pandemic isn't a hoax.  The panic is the hoax... perpetuated by the left that continues to use scare tactics prior to November.  The fucking idiots in Seattle, Portland, etc don't even know or care what they're protesting.  They just know the unrest needs to keep moving until the election so they can blame Trump.  They know Biden isn't a legitimate candidate.  They know they don't want debates.  They know they can't afford to have calm so the economy can return to a healthy state.

ANYTHING THAT KEEPS BIDEN FROM OPENING HIS MOUTH!


----------



## Imtired (Jul 28, 2020)

messy said:


> It appears the electorate knows that the Stupid People have held the economy back by believing the pandemic was a hoax and not taking appropriate measures. Thank God. And the irony is if they had paid attention and dealt with it, we could have gotten through it and Trump would look good, like Angela Merkel, at election time.
> Instead, he tried to tell his followers that it’s a hoax and that will be the end of his presidency.


Which is fitting, in a fashion.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 28, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Which is fitting, in a fashion.


What's fitting is all the cities burning down are liberal and liberal run.  The stupidity is that some liberal moron said, "hey, if we destroy ourselves, we can blame Trump for lack of control.  And when Trump TRIES to control the destruction, we can call him a dictator and blame him by only posting 'peaceful protests' in the news instead of the firebombs, freeway tramplings, shootings and bricks thrown at cops."

America is a whole lot smarter than that.


----------



## messy (Jul 28, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> What's fitting is all the cities burning down are liberal and liberal run.  The stupidity is that some liberal moron said, "hey, if we destroy ourselves, we can blame Trump for lack of control.  And when Trump TRIES to control the destruction, we can call him a dictator and blame him by only posting 'peaceful protests' in the news instead of the firebombs, freeway tramplings, shootings and bricks thrown at cops."
> 
> America is a whole lot smarter than that.


Don’t freak out, son. No cities are burning down.
That narrative is Trump “gaslighting” us and America sees through it. 
You, not being so bright, may not see through it.


----------



## nononono (Jul 28, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Who is this dumb bitch?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Well Well ....when this Brittany Griner figures out that HERS AND OTHERS actions are going to*
*dry up funds for the WHOLE Spectrum of Sport businesses then maybe then will the dumb runt *
*and the whole Ignorant field of complicit athletes figure out where the money comes from.....


BOYCOTT ANY SPORT THAT IS INVOLVED WITH BLACK LIVES MATTER.....!!!*


----------



## nononono (Jul 28, 2020)

messy said:


> Don’t freak out, son. No cities are burning down.
> That narrative is Trump “gaslighting” us and America sees through it.
> You, not being so bright, may not see through it.



*I and about 10,000 humans would like to come to YOUR neighborhood *
*and set up camp for 60 + days and hurl any type of projectile we can get
our hands on, defecate on your lawn and completely graffiti your whole 
neighborhood from stem to stern.....

Is that OK with YOU " MESSY " " MESSY "......

WE don't need your permission...we are coming anyway and we've been eating *
*granola and quail eggs with pasteurized milk for weeks now.....
You'll know when we've arrived..!*


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 28, 2020)

messy said:


> Don’t freak out, son. No cities are burning down.
> That narrative is Trump “gaslighting” us and America sees through it.
> You, not being so bright, may not see through it.


Tell that to the dead people and those that lost their businesses.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 28, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Well Well ....when this Brittany Griner figures out that HERS AND OTHERS actions are going to*
> *dry up funds for the WHOLE Spectrum of Sport businesses then maybe then will the dumb runt *
> *and the whole Ignorant field of complicit athletes figure out where the money comes from.....
> 
> ...


FUCK Black Lives Matter.


----------



## espola (Jul 28, 2020)

I noticed they got the super-sized jar of cheesy-poofs


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 28, 2020)

espola said:


> I noticed they got the super-sized jar of cheesy-poofs


Obvious leftist plant.
Juicy smooliet with a whitewash and a bandana. lol.
(where's the noose?)


----------



## espola (Jul 28, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Obvious leftist plant.
> Juicy smooliet with a whitewash and a bandana. lol.
> (where's the noose?)


Still clinging to that straw?


----------



## messy (Jul 28, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Tell that to the dead people and those that lost their businesses.


You tell them!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 28, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Ahhh... I sold my 1911 awhile back.  Was hearing they were having problems and just didn't want to risk it.  What was your experience?  I never had any issues.


I only have purchased colts, then send them out for some fine tuning.
No problems.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 28, 2020)

Fuck em.








						Uh Oh: More Than 100 Law Enforcement Agencies Refuse to Guard the DNC
					

Whoa.




					townhall.com


----------



## notintheface (Jul 28, 2020)




----------



## notintheface (Jul 28, 2020)




----------



## notintheface (Jul 28, 2020)




----------



## notintheface (Jul 28, 2020)




----------



## notintheface (Jul 28, 2020)




----------



## notintheface (Jul 28, 2020)




----------



## notintheface (Jul 28, 2020)




----------



## notintheface (Jul 28, 2020)




----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 28, 2020)

messy said:


> You tell them!


One thing's for sure... they're a lot more important than all the dead black criminals.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 29, 2020)

notintheface said:


>


Hitler huh?
Original.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 29, 2020)

It's Kamala Harris? It Really Does Look Like the Biden Camp Might Have Botched Their VP Rollout
					

Former Vice President Joe Biden held a brief presser in Wilmington, Delaware where he answered softball questions from the press. No shocker there; the liberal media is going to handle




					townhall.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 29, 2020)

notintheface said:


>


----------



## messy (Jul 29, 2020)

I guess Putin gave Trump the order...

The plan to pull US troops from the long-time NATO ally has been met with broad bipartisan opposition amid concerns that it will weaken the US military's position vis a vis Russia, however the Trump Administration has decided to proceed with the move.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 29, 2020)

messy said:


> It appears the electorate knows that the Stupid People have held the economy back by believing the pandemic was a hoax and not taking appropriate measures. Thank God. And the irony is if they had paid attention and dealt with it, we could have gotten through it and Trump would look good, like Angela Merkel, at election time.
> Instead, he tried to tell his followers that it’s a hoax and that will be the end of his presidency.


Thing is he doesn't listen to advisors nor experts and has no real ideas of his own (because he doesn't do background research or anything else to base an opinion on, if he wanted to actually form one on his own, but he doesn't because that's too much work for him) so he gets his cues from rightwing media and social media without fact checking or researching the background and motives of those he retweets or repeats in a presser or speech.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 29, 2020)

messy said:


> It appears the electorate knows that the Stupid People have held the economy back by believing the pandemic was a hoax and not taking appropriate measures. Thank God. And the irony is if they had paid attention and dealt with it, we could have gotten through it and Trump would look good, like Angela Merkel, at election time.
> Instead, he tried to tell his followers that it’s a hoax and that will be the end of his presidency.


If we followed Dr. Fauci's advise we would be well on our way to the country being back on track. To bad we have trump sabotaging the efforts.


----------



## espola (Jul 29, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Thing is he doesn't listen to advisors nor experts and has no real ideas of his own (because he doesn't do background research or anything else to base an opinion on, if he wanted to actually form one on his own, but he doesn't because that's too much work for him) so he gets his cues from rightwing media and social media without fact checking or researching the background and motives of those he retweets or repeats in a presser or speech.


His greatest success before the WH gig was as a reality-show host who fired somebody every week.  To avoid getting fired, the contestants had to perform some ass-kissing nonsense every week better than their rivals did it.

His Presidential style is pretty close to that.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 29, 2020)

messy said:


> I guess Putin gave Trump the order...
> 
> The plan to pull US troops from the long-time NATO ally has been met with broad bipartisan opposition amid concerns that it will weaken the US military's position vis a vis Russia, however the Trump Administration has decided to proceed with the move.


He will now move them into position around this country in advance of Russian invasion. They only need to be in blue cities and states as they (Putin and his generals) already know that the red areas will fall in line. In fact some in the red areas will be more than happy to help in any way possible . . . possibly as members of firing squads, working in the detention centers or going out on patrol to ferret out any remaining liberals or those who are pro-democracy.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 29, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 8351


I'm glad you people are now openly admitting your fascist ways. Own it.


----------



## espola (Jul 29, 2020)

messy said:


> I guess Putin gave Trump the order...
> 
> The plan to pull US troops from the long-time NATO ally has been met with broad bipartisan opposition amid concerns that it will weaken the US military's position vis a vis Russia, however the Trump Administration has decided to proceed with the move.


T is running out of time and Putin knows it.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 29, 2020)

espola said:


> T is running out of time and Putin knows it.


So "Red Dawn" is imminent.


----------



## nononono (Jul 29, 2020)

espola said:


> Still clinging to that straw?


*That's a KNOWN fact you miserable LIAR....!*


----------



## nononono (Jul 29, 2020)

espola said:


> T is running out of time and Putin knows it.



*Your CRIMINAL PARTY is already out of time and just your
daily actions prove it.....*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 29, 2020)

Paranoia strikes deep
Into your life it will creep
It starts when you're always afraid
Step out of line, the man come and take you away... _Buffalo Springfield_


----------



## messy (Jul 29, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I'm glad you people are now openly admitting your fascist ways. Own it.


They are and it’s not helping them.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 29, 2020)

messy said:


> They are and it’s not helping them.


Kinda like the person that was told it was a costume party, which it ain't, then find they are pretty much out numbered.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 29, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Paranoia strikes deep
> Into your life it will creep
> It starts when you're always afraid
> Step out of line, the man come and take you away... _Buffalo Springfield_


You do know what that song is about, right?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 29, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You do know what that song is about, right?


In this case, it's about douche bags like you....
The sky is not falling, Red Dawn is not imminent, Putin didn't order troops out of Germany....
I was wrong about the turnip. A turnip actually has more reasoning power than you, ya dumb ass


----------



## nononono (Jul 29, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You do know what that song is about, right?


*Sing it for us would ya....!




DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 29, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> In this case, it's about douche bags like you....
> The sky is not falling, Red Dawn is not imminent, Putin didn't order troops out of Germany....
> I was wrong about the turnip. A turnip actually has more reasoning power than you, ya dumb ass


Oh you are assigning your own meaning to a song that's message is pertinent today . . . but of course you aren't interested in meaning or substance.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 29, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I'm glad you people are now openly admitting your fascist ways. Own it.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 29, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Oh you are assigning your own meaning to a song that's message is pertinent today . . . but of course you aren't interested in meaning or substance.


The only substance you're familiar with is the bullshit that you consider thought.
Red Dawn? Good lord you're fucking moron...absolutely pathetic.


----------



## notintheface (Jul 29, 2020)




----------



## notintheface (Jul 29, 2020)




----------



## notintheface (Jul 29, 2020)




----------



## notintheface (Jul 29, 2020)




----------



## notintheface (Jul 29, 2020)




----------



## notintheface (Jul 29, 2020)




----------



## notintheface (Jul 29, 2020)




----------



## notintheface (Jul 29, 2020)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 29, 2020)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 30, 2020)

notintheface said:


>


"Cuz the vaccine will be the governments chance to microchip us!" Thing is between your online activity, credit card/ debit card use and most of us carrying around a mobile tracking device (aka phone) the government knows everything about you already what more could a microchip do?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 30, 2020)

notintheface said:


>


America is really embarrassing right now on so many fronts. It may be a good idea in the future, if and when the world starts allowing those of us with US passports reentry into their countries, that you say, "Oh yeah no eh, I'm no yank, I'm from Canada eh" . . . if you want to be left in pease. Lol!


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 30, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1288616496638255105


----------



## messy (Jul 30, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> The only substance you're familiar with is the bullshit that you consider thought.
> Red Dawn? Good lord you're fucking moron...absolutely pathetic.


Hey Lion, what do you think about Trump’s suggestion that the election be delayed because he doesn’t like mail-in voting (which is great for Dems in Florida, because the GOP wins there via mail-in voting)? 
Seems like maybe he believes the polls?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 30, 2020)

Not sure if we should blame white cops, Trump or Republicans.









						Sen. Katrina Robinson charged with theft and embezzlement
					

MEMPHIS, Tenn. — State Sen. Katrina Robinson has been federally charged with theft and embezzlement involving government programs, and wire fraud. Prosecutors with U.S. Attorney Michael Dunav…




					wreg.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 30, 2020)

messy said:


> I guess Putin gave Trump the order...
> 
> The plan to pull US troops from the long-time NATO ally has been met with broad bipartisan opposition amid concerns that it will weaken the US military's position vis a vis Russia, however the Trump Administration has decided to proceed with the move.


You want Trump to cut spending and get our soldiers home, if possible, or not?  Hey, maybe you could send some social workers from Portland?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 30, 2020)

notintheface said:


>


Trump already said he'd volunteer to be first in line.  You miss it?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 30, 2020)

notintheface said:


>


Who knew Steven Spielberg and Eric Clapton had a son?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 30, 2020)

notintheface said:


>


So you blame Trump for the pandemic and rioting by liberals in liberal run cities?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 30, 2020)

notintheface said:


>


Like THIS conservative?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 30, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1288616496638255105


Very reassuring.  What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## messy (Jul 30, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> You want Trump to cut spending and get our soldiers home, if possible, or not?  Hey, maybe you could send some social workers from Portland?


Nice try. Defense budget has of course grown substantially under Trump, dummy.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 30, 2020)

messy said:


> Nice try. Defense budget has of course grown substantially under Trump, dummy.


Because you pussies fall to your knees and cry everytime he tries to make cuts.  You don't even care what he does... as long as you can bitch about it.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 30, 2020)

Yep.  We don't allow any Uncle Toms here, Vernon!









						MSNBC host angers Georgia Democrat with Trump support question
					

Georgia Democrat angered by MSNBC host with Trump support question.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 30, 2020)

Say what?  What the fuck happened to unbiased, responsible journalism?









						Trump Plays on Racist Fears of Terrorized Suburbs to Court White Voters
					

WASHINGTON -- President Donald Trump vowed Wednesday to protect suburbanites from low-income housing being built in their neighborhoods, making an appeal to white suburban voters by trying to stir up racist fears about affordable housing and the people who live there.In a tweet and later in...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 30, 2020)

Can one of you libtards pass this along to Dr. Biden, OBGYN?









						Are Pap smears 'obsolete'? There's a better option for cervical cancer screening, American Cancer Society says
					

The American Cancer Society released new guidelines on cervical cancer screenings Thursday, recommending that people with a cervix start testing at age 25.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## messy (Jul 30, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Because you pussies fall to your knees and cry everytime he tries to make cuts.  You don't even care what he does... as long as you can bitch about it.


You seem very upset today, “Outlaw.” Are you mad  that your orange hero is embarrassing himself more each day?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 30, 2020)

messy said:


> You seem very upset today, “Outlaw.” Are you mad  that your orange hero is embarrassing himself more each day?


I'd say the only thing more embarrassing than the "orange hero" is the fact that you clowns couldn't beat him in 4 years.


----------



## notintheface (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## notintheface (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## notintheface (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## notintheface (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## notintheface (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## notintheface (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 30, 2020)

notintheface said:


>


Schools have nothing to do with the fucking disaster your primaries were a few months ago.  If you can't get a primary right, how are you supposed to do a national election?  And why are you libtards fighting so hard for mail in?  We both know you can't win either way.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 30, 2020)

notintheface said:


>


Awe, you libbies STILL crying about not not being able to beat him?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 30, 2020)

notintheface said:


>


Okay, Mr. Clinton


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 30, 2020)

Goddamn... the smell of 2016's loss just wreaks more and more by the day.  Now THIS idiot begs for more help.









						Barack Obama Just Changed the Landscape of a Joe Biden Presidency
					

In his eulogy for John Lewis, the former president drew some new lines on the field.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 30, 2020)

Make up your mind, libtards.  Does the deficit matter or not?  I guess it depends on who is spending it.









						Biden slams Trump, McConnell for 'political games' with further coronavirus aid
					

Biden said money in a House-passed bill would provide billions for state and local governments and help equip schools to reopen in the fall.




					news.yahoo.com
				












						Trump's budget fails to eliminate the deficit over next 10 years but calls for major cuts | CNN Politics
					

The White House is proposing a new budget that would not eliminate the federal deficit in the next 10 years.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 30, 2020)

messy said:


> You seem very upset today, “Outlaw.” Are you mad  that your orange hero is embarrassing himself more each day?


Did you catch Obama today?
Looks like he was trying to act black at the funeral of another race baiting bastard.


----------



## messy (Jul 30, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Did you catch Obama today?
> Looks like he was trying to act black at the funeral of another race baiting bastard.


I heard him pushing back against the movement in the south to suppress the black vote. 
Very cool.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 30, 2020)

messy said:


> I heard him pushing back against the movement in the south to suppress the black vote.
> Very cool.


It’s too early for excuses my friend.
Was fat black Stacy there?


----------



## messy (Jul 30, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> It’s too early for excuses my friend.
> Was fat black Stacy there?


You know full well, already, that Joe will get more delegates than Trump did.
There were 3 ex-presidents there today...you know who they are all voting for. 
And you know on which date we will vote.
And you talk about excuses?!


----------



## messy (Jul 30, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> It’s too early for excuses my friend.
> Was fat black Stacy there?


I could be wrong, though. Remember, I always said that no matter how despicable he is, Americans could still overlook that if the economy is booming...so there’s that...


----------



## espola (Jul 30, 2020)

messy said:


> I could be wrong, though. Remember, I always said that no matter how despicable he is, Americans could still overlook that if the economy is booming...so there’s that...


The economy is booming on borrowed money and government deficits.  How did that work out the last (lost track of how many) times?


----------



## nononono (Jul 30, 2020)

messy said:


> You know full well, already, that Joe will get more delegates than Trump did.
> There were 3 ex-presidents there today...you know who they are all voting for.
> And you know on which date we will vote.
> And you talk about excuses?!



*CIVIL WAR WORSE THAN YOU CAN IMAGINE....
.......If you dickwads try to steal the election..!*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 30, 2020)

messy said:


> I could be wrong, though. Remember, I always said that no matter how despicable he is, Americans could still overlook that if the economy is booming...so there’s that...


So what about fat Stacey?


----------



## notintheface (Jul 30, 2020)

*ARCH CONSERVATIVE CALLS FOR TRUMP IMPEACHMENT





*


----------



## notintheface (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## notintheface (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## notintheface (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## notintheface (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## notintheface (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## messy (Jul 30, 2020)

notintheface said:


>


I see Ricky is keeping his ‘stache game tight during Covid


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 30, 2020)

messy said:


> I heard him pushing back against the movement in the south to suppress the black vote.
> Very cool.


Suppress the black vote?  How?  By "axing" them to get off their lazy fucking welfare asses and show some I.D.?  When will blacks stop suppressing themselves?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 30, 2020)

notintheface said:


> *ARCH CONSERVATIVE CALLS FOR TRUMP IMPEACHMENT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Save your bullshit memes of libtards claiming to be conservatives.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 31, 2020)

notintheface said:


> *ARCH CONSERVATIVE CALLS FOR TRUMP IMPEACHMENT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fake News


----------



## messy (Jul 31, 2020)

The Federalist Society’s Steven Calabresi called the president’s threats to delay the election “fascistic.”


----------



## Desert Hound (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## messy (Jul 31, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> View attachment 8407


Cool story, bro’. Fitting anywhere, including the 2020 section.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 31, 2020)

messy said:


> The Federalist Society’s Steven Calabresi called the president’s threats to delay the election “fascistic.”


Oh, well if HE said it, we'd better not do it.


----------



## nononono (Jul 31, 2020)

notintheface said:


> *ARCH CONSERVATIVE CALLS FOR TRUMP IMPEACHMENT
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Hey " Under educated " Knotontheface.... read his Tweet again.....
For goodness's sake...!*






Donald J. Trump

@realDonaldTrump
With Universal Mail-In Voting (not Absentee Voting, which is good), 2020 
will be the most INACCURATE & FRAUDULENT Election in history. 
It will be a great embarrassment to the USA. Delay the Election until 
people can properly, securely and safely vote???
5:46 AM Jul 30, 2020


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 31, 2020)

nononono said:


> *CIVIL WAR WORSE THAN YOU CAN IMAGINE....
> .......If you dickwads try to steal the election..!*


Seriously, what is your plot this time?


----------



## messy (Jul 31, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> Seriously, what is your plot this time?


Russians like Nono already at work...but the USA is ready for them this time, despite Trump’s support.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 31, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> Seriously, what is your plot this time?


The plot is to make sure only eligible Americans vote.  I know that's not what you libtards want... but it's what is right.


----------



## messy (Jul 31, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> The plot is to make sure only eligible Americans vote.  I know that's not what you libtards want... but it's what is right.


They always do, son. This time won’t be any different. Or are you worried that Minnesota or Pennsylvania May flip because of ineligible voters?
Why would you be worried?


----------



## messy (Jul 31, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Oh, well if HE said it, we'd better not do it.


Everybody said it!


----------



## notintheface (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## notintheface (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## notintheface (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## notintheface (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## notintheface (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## notintheface (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## notintheface (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 31, 2020)

messy said:


> They always do, son. This time won’t be any different. Or are you worried that Minnesota or Pennsylvania May flip because of ineligible voters?
> Why would you be worried?


Yes... it's working so well already.  Should we be worried votes aren't counting?  









						USPS Delivery Problems Adding to Suppression of Mail Ballot Votes
					

Trump hates voting by mail and also the U.S. Postal Service. What could go wrong?




					nymag.com
				












						Signed, Sealed, Undelivered: Thousands Of Mail-In Ballots Rejected For Tardiness
					

An NPR analysis finds that more than 50,000 absentee and mail-in ballots were rejected this year for arriving late. While it's a relatively small number, they could prove crucial in a close election.




					www.npr.org


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 31, 2020)

notintheface said:


>


If your stupid ass was a Trump supporter, you'd be at work.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 31, 2020)

notintheface said:


>


So you libtards are still blaming Trump for the worldwide pandemic?  That stupidity, alone, is reason why you'll lose the election again.


----------



## Desert Hound (Jul 31, 2020)

notintheface said:


>


If you are going to try to make fun of someone, find something that has the correct #. It was about a 9.5% drop in the 2nd quarter.

You and most writers confuse the quarter % with the hypothetical annualized %.

Math is hard. Public school education?


----------



## messy (Jul 31, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> If you are going to try to make fun of someone, find something that has the correct #. It was about a 9.5% drop in the 2nd quarter.
> 
> You and most writers confuse the quarter % with the hypothetical annualized %.
> 
> Math is hard. Public school education?


Come again...? When is it not stated as an annualized rate?

Current‑dollar GDP decreased 34.3 percent, or $2.15 trillion, in the second quarter to a level of $19.41 trillion. In the first quarter, GDP decreased 3.4 percent, or $186.3 billion (table 1 and table 3).1


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 31, 2020)

notintheface said:


>


Are you familiar with the worldwide pandemic you can't actually be stupid enough to blame him for?


----------



## Desert Hound (Jul 31, 2020)

messy said:


> Come again...? When is it not stated as an annualized rate?


When the meme says -32.9% 2nd quarter GDP. Scroll up and look at it.


----------



## Desert Hound (Jul 31, 2020)

Orwell would be proud.

Which sex has a cervix? I am going to go out on a limb here and say women.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1288948978088804355


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 31, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Orwell would be proud.
> 
> Which sex has a cervix? I am going to go out on a limb here and say women.
> 
> ...


Goddamn it, Hound... POINT OF PERSONAL PRIVILEGE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## messy (Jul 31, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> So you libtards are still blaming Trump for the worldwide pandemic?  That stupidity, alone, is reason why you'll lose the election again.


You sound mad. Is your anger covering sadness? I think so, son.


----------



## Desert Hound (Jul 31, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Goddamn it, Hound... POINT OF PERSONAL PRIVILEGE!!!!!!!!!


I watched some of that when it came out. 

Hard to watch. The stupid runs strong in people who think like that.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 31, 2020)

messy said:


> You sound mad. Is your anger covering sadness? I think so, son.


What am I mad about, Meth?  I'm just disappointed.  I like a competitive match as much as anyone... but it ain't you fools.

If blaming Trump for the pandemic is all you have left, we might as well hit the head one more time and pile into the car.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 31, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Are you familiar with the worldwide pandemic you can't actually be stupid enough to blame him for?


Are you familiar with the way trump has botched pandemic response, you can't actually be stupid enough to excuse him for it?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 31, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Are you familiar with the way trump has botched pandemic response, you can't actually be stupid enough to excuse him for it?


Uh, so far every country, and virtually every state in our union, has handled the pandemic poorly.  Perhaps there was nothing more they could do.

The fact that all you have on Trump is a worldwide virus, in and of itself, is hilarious.  1 more broken arrow in the quiver of Libtardation.


----------



## messy (Jul 31, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> What am I mad about, Meth?  I'm just disappointed.  I like a competitive match as much as anyone... but it ain't you fools.
> 
> If blaming Trump for the pandemic is all you have left, we might as well hit the head one more time and pile into the car.


Not competitive? So Trump will sweep to victory again, winning AZ and MI and PA and FA again?


----------



## messy (Jul 31, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> I watched some of that when it came out.
> 
> Hard to watch. The stupid runs strong in people who think like that.


Sure does. Kinda like this.
Idiots everywhere...

“Hail Trump, hail our people, hail victory!”

That’s how Richard B. Spencer saluted more than 200 attendees on Saturday, gathered at the Ronald Reagan Building in Washington, D.C., for the annual conference of the National Policy Institute, which describes itself as “an independent organization dedicated to the heritage, identity, and future of  people of European descent in the United States, and around the world.”


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Jul 31, 2020)

messy said:


> Not competitive? So Trump will sweep to victory again, winning AZ and MI and PA and FA again?


I don't make predictions... hopefully you don't either after being humiliated in 2016.


----------



## Desert Hound (Jul 31, 2020)

messy said:


> That’s how Richard B. Spencer saluted more than 200 attendees on Saturday, gathered at the Ronald Reagan Building in Washington, D.C., for the annual conference of the National Policy Institute, which describes itself as “an independent organization dedicated to the heritage, identity, and future of people of European descent in the United States, and around the world.”


Always interesting the references to spencer. About every year we hear it. 

Somehow he represents conservatives or Repubs? 

They barely get enough people to fill a small conference room every year for their "national" event. 

That tells you right there how "big" his group and other similar groups are. Minuscule.


----------



## messy (Aug 1, 2020)

Even his staunchest Republican allies flatly rejected his suggestion that November's voting be delayed, some actually laughing at what, by most accounts, was a serious (if toothless) proposal from the President to undermine the election.
The nation's civic leadership, including three of Trump's four living predecessors, gathered without him in Atlanta to honor the late Rep. John Lewis, making the sitting president's absence conspicuous if unsurprising.
Stimulus talks on Capitol Hill have proceeded almost entirely without his participation, and have been notable mainly for the disarray they have exposed among Republicans, many of whom were unpleasantly surprised to learn the President's demand for a new FBI building was included in the final proposal.
In a closed door hearing on Friday, intelligence officials working in Trump's own administration discounted the possibility of foreign countries mass-producing fake ballots to interfere in the November elections -- a claim Trump seemed to be making simultaneously from the Cabinet Room.
And the concerted push by Trump to delegitimize mail-in ballots is raising alarm bells among Republican operatives, who are worried the President's demand for in-person voting will mainly serve to dampen turnout among his own supporters.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 1, 2020)

messy said:


> Even his staunchest Republican allies flatly rejected his suggestion that November's voting be delayed, some actually laughing at what, by most accounts, was a serious (if toothless) proposal from the President to undermine the election.
> The nation's civic leadership, including three of Trump's four living predecessors, gathered without him in Atlanta to honor the late Rep. John Lewis, making the sitting president's absence conspicuous if unsurprising.
> Stimulus talks on Capitol Hill have proceeded almost entirely without his participation, and have been notable mainly for the disarray they have exposed among Republicans, many of whom were unpleasantly surprised to learn the President's demand for a new FBI building was included in the final proposal.
> In a closed door hearing on Friday, intelligence officials working in Trump's own administration discounted the possibility of foreign countries mass-producing fake ballots to interfere in the November elections -- a claim Trump seemed to be making simultaneously from the Cabinet Room.
> And the concerted push by Trump to delegitimize mail-in ballots is raising alarm bells among Republican operatives, who are worried the President's demand for in-person voting will mainly serve to dampen turnout among his own supporters.


I just heard Trump, yesterday, say he'd gladly move the election date up.  You think you mail in losers can get your shit together that quickly?


----------



## messy (Aug 1, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I just heard Trump, yesterday, say he'd gladly move the election date up.  You think you mail in losers can get your shit together that quickly?


Election is Nov 3rd.
Trump votes by mail-in, all the time.
Not sure what you’re talking about, weirdo.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 1, 2020)

messy said:


> Even his staunchest Republican allies flatly rejected his suggestion that November's voting be delayed, some actually laughing at what, by most accounts, was a serious (if toothless) proposal from the President to undermine the election.
> The nation's civic leadership, including three of Trump's four living predecessors, gathered without him in Atlanta to honor the late Rep. John Lewis, making the sitting president's absence conspicuous if unsurprising.
> Stimulus talks on Capitol Hill have proceeded almost entirely without his participation, and have been notable mainly for the disarray they have exposed among Republicans, many of whom were unpleasantly surprised to learn the President's demand for a new FBI building was included in the final proposal.
> In a closed door hearing on Friday, intelligence officials working in Trump's own administration discounted the possibility of foreign countries mass-producing fake ballots to interfere in the November elections -- a claim Trump seemed to be making simultaneously from the Cabinet Room.
> And the concerted push by Trump to delegitimize mail-in ballots is raising alarm bells among Republican operatives, who are worried the President's demand for in-person voting will mainly serve to dampen turnout among his own supporters.


What does a question mark mean to you?


----------



## messy (Aug 1, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What does a question mark mean to you?


Is that a riddle, Master?


----------



## notintheface (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## notintheface (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## notintheface (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## notintheface (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## notintheface (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## espola (Aug 1, 2020)

I finally got my copy of Bolton's book from the library.  Man, that guy knows everything!  Here is what he writes at the end of a passage telling about a visit one day to the Oval Office, in which he was not sure whether or not he had been offered a substantive job (pages 18-19) 

After all, as Cato the Younger says in one of George Washington's favorite lines from his favorite play, "When vice prevails, and impious men bear sway, the post of honor is a private station"

At first, I thought that C the Y must have said it in Latin, and therefore the quote would be subject to translation errors, but I found through the wonders of google that the play in question is actually Joseph Addison’s “Cato: A Tragedy”, written in 1713 in English.  Google led me to a 2007 article in Harper's here --









						When "the Post of Honour is a Private Station" | Harper's Magazine
					

George Washington was an avid theater-goer, and he was very clear about his favorite plays – Thomas Brinsley Sheridan’s “School for Scandal” (1777), for instance, was a work he prized above others for its wit, but Joseph Addison’s “Cato: A Tragedy” (1713) was his all-time favorite. Washington’s...




					harpers.org


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 1, 2020)

messy said:


> Election is Nov 3rd.
> Trump votes by mail-in, all the time.
> Not sure what you’re talking about, weirdo.


I'm talking about you crying that he suggested delaying it, weirdo.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 1, 2020)

notintheface said:


>


So you know how to make a stupid meme?  Congratulations... your time is well spent.


----------



## messy (Aug 1, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I'm talking about you crying that he suggested delaying it, weirdo.


I think you mean that I decried his suggestion, which of course I did, as did everybody. 
Maybe not you of course.
And your intelligent term “mail-in losers” doesn’t apply to me, but I guess you aimed it at Trump, who votes by mail-in ballot.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 1, 2020)

notintheface said:


>


Libtards are the ones wanting mail in.  It's the easiest way for you to cheat.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 1, 2020)

messy said:


> I think you mean that I decried his suggestion, which of course I did, as did everybody.
> Maybe not you of course.
> And your intelligent term “mail-in losers” doesn’t apply to me, but I guess you aimed it at Trump, who votes by mail-in ballot.


No, not everybody did.  You want mail in because it's the easiest way for you to cheat.  God forbid people actually have to prove they're citizens or show ID.


----------



## messy (Aug 1, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> No, not everybody did.  You want mail in because it's the easiest way for you to cheat.  God forbid people actually have to prove they're citizens or show ID.


Yes, everybody did. You sound like you're cracking up.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 1, 2020)

messy said:


> Yes, everybody did. You sound like you're cracking up.


LMAO!  People did what?  Proved their citizenship and ID via mail in?  Mail in hasn't worked yet.  How many stories do you need to read to understand that?


----------



## messy (Aug 1, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> LMAO!  People did what?  Proved their citizenship and ID via mail in?  Mail in hasn't worked yet.  How many stories do you need to read to understand that?


Trump votes by mail-in. 

Also, Washington. 








						Frequently Asked Questions on Voting by Mail
					

The Secretary of State is the state's chief elections officer, chief corporations officer, and supervisor of the State Archives and State Library.




					www.sos.wa.gov
				




Five states currently conduct all elections entirely by mail: Colorado, Hawaii, Oregon, Washington and Utah

As I said, you sound like you’re cracking up.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 1, 2020)

messy said:


> Trump votes by mail-in.
> 
> Also, Washington.
> 
> ...


How many weeks or months after the election will we know who won?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 1, 2020)

messy said:


> Trump votes by mail-in.
> 
> Also, Washington.
> 
> ...


Trump is and always has been a celebrity.  Big difference.  We both know why you avidly support mail in.  It's the easiest way for you to cheat.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 1, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1288616496638255105


Watch this.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 1, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1289598101649465344


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 1, 2020)

I can tell you whats going to happen.

Trump will win on election night, and over the weeks and months that follow, Biden will steadily gain until he passes Trump.

I hope Im wrong, but I dont think I will be.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 1, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Trump is and always has been a celebrity.  Big difference.  We both know why you avidly support mail in.  It's the easiest way for you to cheat.


Rachael is a known liar...so cheating makes perfect sense.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 1, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1289598101649465344


WOW!


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 1, 2020)

Karen Bass, on Biden VP shortlist, scrambles to explain remarks on Castro, Scientology
					

Rep. Karen Bass, D-Caif., who has emerged as a contender for presumptive Democratic nominee Joe Biden’s running mate, is scrambling to explain past comments in regard to the Cuban Castro regime and the Church of Scientology.




					t.co


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 1, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Karen Bass, on Biden VP shortlist, scrambles to explain remarks on Castro, Scientology
> 
> 
> Rep. Karen Bass, D-Caif., who has emerged as a contender for presumptive Democratic nominee Joe Biden’s running mate, is scrambling to explain past comments in regard to the Cuban Castro regime and the Church of Scientology.
> ...


She lost me at George Floyd.  If the man hadn't been arrested for committing multiple felonies, he could have easily wiped out an entire family in a crosswalk.  Then he'd be remembered as the human trash he truly was.


----------



## messy (Aug 1, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I can tell you whats going to happen.
> 
> Trump will win on election night, and over the weeks and months that follow, Biden will steadily gain until he passes Trump.
> 
> I hope Im wrong, but I dont think I will be.


Sounds like you’re saying “republicans don’t care about the virus so they will go to the polls and vote.
Democrats do care about the virus so they will vote by mail.
When all votes are counted, Biden will win.
Could happen, for sure. 
Trump votes by mail.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 1, 2020)

messy said:


> Sounds like you’re saying “republicans don’t care about the virus so they will go to the polls and vote.
> Democrats do care about the virus so they will vote by mail.
> When all votes are counted, Biden will win.
> Could happen, for sure.
> Trump votes by mail.


"democrats do care about the virus... that's why they continue to ignore masks and social distancing while blocking streets for 2 months in a row."

When all votes are counted... LMAO!  Yeah, the dead and illegal ones, too.


----------



## messy (Aug 1, 2020)

Trump tasked then-Kansas Secretary of State Kris Kobach with leading a voter fraud commission in 2017, but the effort turned up only a handful of alleged cases before it was disbanded in January 2018.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 1, 2020)

messy said:


> Trump tasked then-Kansas Secretary of State Kris Kobach with leading a voter fraud commission in 2017, but the effort turned up only a handful of alleged cases before it was disbanded in January 2018.


How many cases of voter fraud do we need before it's deemed a "bad" thing in your eyes?  Didn't the Russians get Trump elected?  How did they do that?  At the ballot box?


----------



## messy (Aug 1, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> How many cases of voter fraud do we need before it's deemed a "bad" thing in your eyes?  Didn't the Russians get Trump elected?  How did they do that?  At the ballot box?


Nope. Don’t you read?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 1, 2020)

messy said:


> Nope. Don’t you read?


I read your post.  Don't you answer my questions now?


----------



## messy (Aug 1, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I read your post.  Don't you answer my questions now?


You’re cracking up. 
I understand. 
It’ll all be fine, whoever wins.


----------



## messy (Aug 1, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> How many cases of voter fraud do we need before it's deemed a "bad" thing in your eyes?  Didn't the Russians get Trump elected?  How did they do that?  At the ballot box?


Is there a difference between “absentee” and “mail-in” ballots? (Hint: No, there isn’t).

“It’s actually a great thing, absentee ballots. I’m going to be voting absentee,” the president said a day after attacking the integrity of mail-in voting.


----------



## espola (Aug 1, 2020)

messy said:


> Is there a difference between “absentee” and “mail-in” ballots? (Hint: No, there isn’t).
> 
> “It’s actually a great thing, absentee ballots. I’m going to be voting absentee,” the president said a day after attacking the integrity of mail-in voting.


I usually take my sample ballot down to the County Offices and vote there a few days early.


----------



## nononono (Aug 1, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> Seriously, what is your plot this time?


*A " Plot " is what YOU should have purchased already....*

*The TRUTH is what you should pay attention to daily...*


----------



## nononono (Aug 1, 2020)

messy said:


> Nope. Don’t you read?


*How did he get elected ....?*


----------



## messy (Aug 2, 2020)

The polling is close in Georgia? What!
And Biden leads in NC?
Trump 2020!
Thanks for giving back the Senate too, kids...you need to learn how to govern, not just block things.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 2, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1289598101649465344


Looks like he wants to cry.
His whole political world just exploded.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 2, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> "democrats do care about the virus... that's why they continue to ignore masks and social distancing while blocking streets for 2 months in a row."
> 
> When all votes are counted... LMAO!  Yeah, the dead and illegal ones, too.


I estimate there were 3,000,001 illegal and dead voters in 2016.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 2, 2020)

LA Times 

*A dozen Pac-12 football players release a wide range of demands, threaten a boycott*

By BEN BOLCH STAFF WRITER 
AUG. 2, 2020
7:54 AM
A group of Pac-12 Conference football players released a lengthy list of demands Sunday intended to protect and benefit them amid the COVID-19 pandemic and racial injustice that have roiled the country, threatening to boycott practices and games unless their requests are met.
The demands include health and safety protections, the elimination of what the players described as excessive salaries, an end to racial injustice in sports and society, guaranteed medical coverage, and a profit-sharing arrangement in which 50% of each sport’s conference revenue would be distributed evenly among athletes.

“Hundreds of Pac-12 football players throughout our conference are very concerned with the risks COVID-19 poses to our personal health and the health of our families and communities,” said a statement emailed to media outlets, including the Los Angeles Times, and signed by 12 players from nine teams, including UCLA defensive back Elisha Guidry.

“There’s not enough transparency about health risks, no uniformity to ensure we’re all safe when we play each other, and no adequate enforcement infrastructure. NCAA sports has truly failed us, it doesn’t enforce any health and safety standards. We believe a football season under these conditions would be reckless and put us at needless risk. We will not play until there is real change that is acceptable to us.”

A Pac-12 spokesman, asked to comment on the demands that were also part of an article posted on the Players’ Tribune, referred to a statement the conference released Saturday in which it said it supported its players using their voice while prioritizing their health and safety. Several Pac-12 players tweeted a list of statements outlining their objectives Sunday morning with the hashtag #WEAREUNITED.

Among the health and safety protections the players seek is a policy that would allow players to opt out of participating in sports during the pandemic without losing eligibility or their spot on the roster. Agreements that waive liability would be prohibited and mandatory safety standards instituted, including player-approved measures enforced by a third party selected by players “to address COVID-19 and serious injury, abuse and death.”

The players called for Pac-12 commissioner Larry Scott, school administrators and coaches to voluntarily and drastically reduce “excessive pay.” Scott, whose $5.3-million annual salary makes him the highest-paid college commissioner in the nation, recently agreed to take a 12% pay cut during the pandemic.

The players also asked that endowment funds be used to preserve all sports, noting that Stanford should reinstate the 11 sports programs it recently said it would cut by tapping into its $27.7-billion endowment.

As part of their efforts to end racial injustice in college sports and society, the players are asking for a civic engagement task force of student leaders and experts as well as university and conference administrators to address issues. They also want 2% of conference revenue to support financial aid for low-income Black students as well as the development of other community initiatives and other development programs for athletes on campus, and the creation of an annual Pac-12 Black College Athlete Summit that would include at least three athletes of the players’ choosing from each school.

To provide long-term coverage amid a pandemic that shows no sign of abating, the players are requesting medical insurance for sports-related conditions, including COVID-19 illness, for six years after their college eligibility expires.

The players also seek enhanced benefits regarding compensation, rights and freedoms, including the ability to secure representation and earn money for use of their name, image and likeness. They are requesting six-year athletic scholarships to assist with undergraduate and graduate degree completion and the elimination of policies that restrict or deter freedom of speech, their ability to participate in charity work or campus activities outside of athletic participation.

Finally, the players want athletes to be granted a one-time transfer without punishment as well as immediate unrestricted transfers in cases of abuse or serious negligence. They are demanding the ability to complete eligibility after participating in a professional draft if a player goes undrafted and forgoes pro participation within seven days of the draft.

The 12 players who attached their names to the demands stated their willingness to sit out games if needed to improve conditions for their counterparts across the conference. Players from every school except USC, Utah and Colorado were included in the demand letter.

“I love football,” Guidry said in the letter. “I love football so much that I am willing to give it up if things are not done right and we are not in a safe environment. Every player that puts on these pads to play this game is a person with their own family, own friends, own passions, and own purpose that is greater than football. We want to play the game we love and have given so much of ourselves to, but we want to do it in a safe way.”

Another UCLA player who spoke with The Times on Saturday said that Bruins coach Chip Kelly had communicated to players that he supported their calls for safety as well as their other demands.









						Thirteen Pac-12 football players release a wide range of demands, threaten a boycott
					

Thirteen Pac-12 football players released demands intended to protect them amid the COVID-19 pandemic and racial injustice that have roiled the country.




					www.latimes.com


----------



## messy (Aug 2, 2020)

These people are so stupid it makes my head spin. 
Is this where you folks get information from?









						Peter Navarro on TikTok: China 'use these social media apps to track you and surveil you and monitor your movements'
					

White House Trade adviser Peter Navarro warned of the dangers of TikTok, explaining why President Trump may potentially ban the social media app.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 2, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> LA Times
> 
> *A dozen Pac-12 football players release a wide range of demands, threaten a boycott*
> 
> ...


FUCK EM ALL


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 2, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> LA Times
> 
> *A dozen Pac-12 football players release a wide range of demands, threaten a boycott*
> 
> ...


I've been saying for ever that football is too dangerous and players have been used to make millions for others.  I say we end this dangerous sport once and for all.  If we keep it for college, then get the players paid.  A scholarship is not enough imo at these big time minor league system for the NFL.


----------



## messy (Aug 2, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> LA Times
> 
> *A dozen Pac-12 football players release a wide range of demands, threaten a boycott*
> 
> ...


Good for them. The highest paid public employee in every state is the university football coach (except in those few places where it may be the basketball coach).
What do the kids get? 
No insurance, poor education, the very few that make the NFL average 3.8 years of play and 70% file bankruptcy within 5 years out of the league.
The whole system is nonsense, of course.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 2, 2020)

*DI student-athletes graduate at record high rates*
*Nearly nine out of every 10 DI college athletes earn degrees*
October 16, 2019 1:00pmMichelle Brutlag Hosick 

More student-athletes than ever are graduating from college, according to the most recent Division I Graduation Success Rate data released today by the NCAA. The single-year rate for student-athletes who enrolled in college in 2012 increased 1 percentage point to 89%, the highest ever. 

When the Graduation Success Rate was created nearly two decades ago, then-NCAA President Myles Brand set an aspirational goal of 80%. Student-athletes first surpassed that goal with the release of the rates in 2011.

“College athletes continue to meet and exceed the benchmarks set for academic achievement,” NCAA President Mark Emmert said. “They have surpassed the original goal by nearly 10 percentage points, a phenomenal achievement that highlights the commitment these students have to succeed in all areas of life.”

An increase in the Football Bowl Subdivision GSR to an all-time high 82%, up from 79%, helped boost the overall rate. Black FBS student-athletes increased their GSR by 3 percentage points to 78%.

Football Championship Subdivision teams (78%) and women’s basketball teams (91%) both held steady at their all-time high rates. In men’s basketball, the overall rate dropped by 2 percentage points to 83%. Black men’s basketball student-athletes had a 79% graduation success rate, down 3 percentage points from last year’s 82%.

Female student-athletes continue to demonstrate academic success — no women’s sport earned a GSR below 90%, a first. The GSR for black student-athletes remained the same at 79%.

The data released today reflect the six-year graduation rates for college athletes who entered school in 2012.

Academic rule and policy changes made by Division I members have directly impacted the number of students earning degrees: Over the past 18 years, 29,633 more college athletes graduated than would have had the GSR remained at 74%, the GSR the year it was introduced.

In 2019 alone, the increase accounts for 3,652 additional student-athlete graduates.

“Our students engaged in intercollegiate athletics continue to demonstrate excellence in both athletics and academics. These numbers — nearly 30,000 additional graduates because of the NCAA’s academic policies — show that our work is vital,” said John J. DeGioia, president of Georgetown and chair of the Division I Committee on Academics. “We are using this year to examine the Academic Performance Program, and we strive to make changes that will support and prepare our students as they work toward graduation.”

entire article;








						DI student-athletes graduate at record high rates
					






					www.ncaa.org


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 2, 2020)

messy said:


> Is there a difference between “absentee” and “mail-in” ballots? (Hint: No, there isn’t).
> 
> “It’s actually a great thing, absentee ballots. I’m going to be voting absentee,” the president said a day after attacking the integrity of mail-in voting.


When you aren't capable of keeping track of them, or getting them in on time, it's a problem.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 2, 2020)

messy said:


> These people are so stupid it makes my head spin.
> Is this where you folks get information from?
> 
> 
> ...


Sometimes.  It's typical not as accurate as your 2 favorites, though... Wikipedia and Grindr.


----------



## messy (Aug 2, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> When you aren't capable of keeping track of them, or getting them in on time, it's a problem.


I see. Thanks. Has that been a problem in Utah or Washington or with Trump’s ballots? Or any of those other states?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 2, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> I've been saying for ever that football is too dangerous and players have been used to make millions for others.  I say we end this dangerous sport once and for all.  If we keep it for college, then get the players paid.  A scholarship is not enough imo at these big time minor league system for the NFL.


They don't have to play... sports is still optional.


----------



## messy (Aug 2, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Sometimes.  It's typical not as accurate as your 2 favorites, though... Wikipedia and Grindr.


I meant the interviewer and interviewee.
Hard to believe they’re for real.


----------



## messy (Aug 2, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> They don't have to play... sports is still optional.


I must have missed an argument to which you are responding. Or are you just reminding us that students aren’t forced to play sports?
I encourage it, though. I loved my intramural basketball and football.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 2, 2020)

messy said:


> Good for them. The highest paid public employee in every state is the university football coach (except in those few places where it may be the basketball coach).
> What do the kids get?
> No insurance, poor education, the very few that make the NFL average 3.8 years of play and 70% file bankruptcy within 5 years out of the league.
> The whole system is nonsense, of course.


Poor education?  How about "FREE" education... especially for those that wouldn't be attending college at all if it wasn't for sports?  How about free meal passes, how about preferential placement, how about free rent, how about alumni connections?  They get a degree.  They can actually WORK instead of expecting a 3.8 year NFL career be enough to retire on.

... and we know who it is that can't hang onto their money.  Have you checked the local strip clubs?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 2, 2020)

messy said:


> I meant the interviewer and interviewee.
> Hard to believe they’re for real.


The Pentagon and National Security have already banned it.  You'll have to make selfie videos some other way, dear.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 2, 2020)

messy said:


> I must have missed an argument to which you are responding. Or are you just reminding us that students aren’t forced to play sports?
> I encourage it, though. I loved my intramural basketball and football.


I'm responding to your stupid post about the evils of college football and how 18-year olds don't get rich doing it.


----------



## messy (Aug 2, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Poor education?  How about "FREE" education... especially for those that wouldn't be attending college at all if it wasn't for sports?  How about free meal passes, how about preferential placement, how about free rent, how about alumni connections?  They get a degree.  They can actually WORK instead of expecting a 3.8 year NFL career be enough to retire on.
> 
> ... and we know who it is that can't hang onto their money.  Have you checked the local strip clubs?


How much do the coaches make again? 
And who do tell the fans pay to see?


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 2, 2020)

Outlaw, Sheriff, Messy, EOTL and others who think they belong with those four, please make sure to take your cleansing pills.  I take one every month ((yesterday)), plus I only eat from the land and no process.  My great wife of Native American ancestry is taking care of me now.  I surrendered to her as my healer and Angel.  I'm in good hands with the Queen Bee.  I love her honey and it's addicting.  She has me under her spell


----------



## messy (Aug 2, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Outlaw, Sheriff, Messy, EOTL and others who think they belong with those four, please make sure to take your cleansing pills.  I take one every month ((yesterday)), plus I only eat from the land and no process.  My great wife of Native American ancestry is taking care of me now.  I surrendered to her as my healer and Angel.  I'm in good hands with the Queen Bee.  I love her honey
> 
> View attachment 8451


Just returned from hiking and biking in the high sierras, swimming in cold mountain lakes, while the wife and kid enjoyed the Mediterranean and then Scandinavia.
I'm super cleansed, thanks.


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 2, 2020)

I can never be away from my wife.  She goes out with her girl friends, but when i go out it's the two of us.  All my old so called dear friends are gone except for Colin and my three friends in education, Bruno, the Phd and The Coach.  Only four true friends after all my years on this planet.  Before t ran, I had something like 1200 FB freinds.  I was so popular.  Everything I touched made other people and businesses money.  It was crazy.  Jan 5th, 2017 everything changed.  it was like they were all in on it.  I have no FB now and I never used Twitter or InstaSin or Snapsh*t.  Tic toc is ganrly and I told my dd a long time ago to get off that app.  I honestly dont know what she does online.  My wife is handling that area.  I take the phone away if she violates any of our rules that have her best interest at heart,


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 2, 2020)

messy said:


> Just returned from hiking and biking in the high sierras, swimming in cold mountain lakes, while the wife and kid enjoyed the Mediterranean and then Scandinavia.
> I'm super cleansed, thanks.


What part of "Scandinavia" is open to travelers from the USA?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 2, 2020)

messy said:


> Good for them. The highest paid public employee in every state is the university football coach (except in those few places where it may be the basketball coach).
> What do the kids get?
> No insurance, poor education, the very few that make the NFL average 3.8 years of play and 70% file bankruptcy within 5 years out of the league.
> The whole system is nonsense, of course.


Then have the geniuses actually go to college for free and learn something.


----------



## messy (Aug 2, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Then have the geniuses actually go to college for free and learn something.


Up to them. 
Seems like everybody around them is a high-paid pro so maybe they’re thinking the price of the education is not sufficient compensation. 
They’re right, of course.


----------



## messy (Aug 2, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> What part of "Scandinavia" is open to travelers from the USA?


They have Euro passports...lucky them.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 2, 2020)

messy said:


> They have Euro passports...lucky them.


Good for them...
Norway & Denmark locked out almost all tourism including those from Sweden.
If you came into or back in you had to quarantine for two weeks


----------



## messy (Aug 2, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Good for them...
> Norway & Denmark locked out almost all tourism including those from Sweden.


I just hope it isn’t “My wife and kid went to Sweden and all I got was this lousy case of Covid.”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 2, 2020)

messy said:


> I just hope it isn’t “My wife and kid went to Sweden and all I got was this lousy case of Covid.”


Did you get it?


----------



## messy (Aug 2, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Did you get it?


Hope not but f—-, they just walked off the plane and came home.
Not a lot of it in Sweden these days, though...


----------



## messy (Aug 2, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I'm responding to your stupid post about the evils of college football and how 18-year olds don't get rich doing it.


Not stupid, quite logical. It’s a terrible system.
But as Lion says, it is optional for the kid.


----------



## messy (Aug 2, 2020)

messy said:


> I see. Thanks. Has that been a problem in Utah or Washington or with Trump’s ballots? Or any of those other states?


Cat got your tongue, Outlaw? Has vote by mail ever been a problem anywhere? Utah, Washington, Florida (where it’s a high percentage)?


----------



## espola (Aug 2, 2020)

T supporter out campaigning --


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 2, 2020)

messy said:


> Not stupid, quite logical. It’s a terrible system.
> But as Lion says, it is optional for the kid.


It's not a stupid system.  Many of them are getting a free education.  And again, many of them are getting into schools they'd never have a shot at without football or basketball.  That's the trade off.  It's quite fair.  And if their parents can't send them a couple hundred dollars a month for spending money, then they don't need to spend or they don't need to be there in the first place.


----------



## messy (Aug 2, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> It's not a stupid system.  Many of them are getting a free education.  And again, many of them are getting into schools they'd never have a shot at without football or basketball.  That's the trade off.  It's quite fair.  And if their parents can't send them a couple hundred dollars a month for spending money, then they don't need to spend or they don't need to be there in the first place.


It’s utterly ridiculous that the coaches make millions but not the labor.
That’s why it will change.
The wheels of progress turn slowly, but they move forward.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 2, 2020)

messy said:


> Cat got your tongue, Outlaw? Has vote by mail ever been a problem anywhere? Utah, Washington, Florida (where it’s a high percentage)?


You clowns couldn't get through a primary without fucking it up.  You forget already?  What's wrong... Cat got your brain?









						Millions of Democratic votes were lost in the primaries. Is this the fix? | Mohit Nair and Colin Cole
					

Americans who vote early may ‘waste’ their vote on candidates who drop out of the race. There’s an easy way to remedy that




					www.theguardian.com
				






			https://www.washingtonpost.com/outlook/2020/02/28/how-un-break-primaries/?arc404=true
		










						NY Mail-In Voting Deluge Fuels Uncounted Ballots, Confusion
					

New York’s quest to keep voters safe from COVID-19 by letting them vote by mail in the June primary has led to big delays in tabulating results, concerns about disenfranchisement — and questions about whether there will be an even bigger mess in the fall. Election officials say it will take them...




					www.nbcnewyork.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 2, 2020)

messy said:


> It’s utterly ridiculous that the coaches make millions but not the labor.
> That’s why it will change.
> The wheels of progress turn slowly, but they move forward.


No it isn't.  Nor is it utterly ridiculous that CEOs make millions but not the labor.

Listen, if you and your clown posse want some socialism, move to it.  Don't bring that shit here.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 2, 2020)

messy said:


> Cat got your tongue, Outlaw? Has vote by mail ever been a problem anywhere? Utah, Washington, Florida (where it’s a high percentage)?


Yes


----------



## messy (Aug 2, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yes


Don’t feel bad, you only had a 50/50 shot to begin with.
Here, let me help you...
The answer is “no.”


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 2, 2020)

Please!  PLEASE... PLEASE... PLEASE... PLEASE... PLEASE!!!!!









						Joe Biden buries the hatchet and looks to bring in Kamala Harris as running mate
					

On Friday night, supporters of Joe Biden received an urgent message from his campaign email address. But it wasn’t from the Democrat presidential nominee. It was from Kamala Harris. Underneath a picture of herself, the California senator wrote: “I know Joe’s heart, and I’ve seen first-hand his...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## messy (Aug 2, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Please!  PLEASE... PLEASE... PLEASE... PLEASE... PLEASE!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’d rather it be Tammy Duckworth but people can win with idiots like Dan Quayle and Mike Pence and she’s much stronger than that. 

I’m just wondering how much of a landslide it will be.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 2, 2020)

messy said:


> I’d rather it be Tammy Duckworth but people can win with idiots like Dan Quayle and Mike Pence and she’s much stronger than that.
> 
> I’m just wondering how much of a landslide it will be.


Tough to say.  I don't know how you win a presidential election while running for the senate.  I guess I should check Wikipedia on that.


----------



## messy (Aug 2, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Tough to say.  I don't know how you win a presidential election while running for the senate.  I guess I should check Wikipedia on that.


You’re so mad you’re head is spinning.
It’ll all be ok.
But since you mention the senate, you’re gonna lose that, too.


----------



## nononono (Aug 2, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> LA Times
> 
> *A dozen Pac-12 football players release a wide range of demands, threaten a boycott*
> 
> ...



*And......" Out The Door They Went....! "*


----------



## nononono (Aug 2, 2020)

messy said:


> You’re so mad you’re head is spinning.
> It’ll all be ok.
> But since you mention the senate, you’re gonna lose that, too.


*Chuck Schumer is under investigation....Bye Bye...!*


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 2, 2020)

messy said:


> You’re so mad you’re head is spinning.
> It’ll all be ok.
> But since you mention the senate, you’re gonna lose that, too.


Mad about what?  Joe said he's running for the senate.  I know it'll all be okay... Plugs isn't even in the right building.


----------



## messy (Aug 2, 2020)

You stupid people just own great information.


----------



## messy (Aug 2, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Mad about what?  Joe said he's running for the senate.  I know it'll all be okay... Plugs isn't even in the right building.


I’m sorry you’re going so crazy.
It may take you until the day after Election Day to understand what happened...
It’ll be ok, though.


----------



## messy (Aug 2, 2020)

espola said:


> T supporter out campaigning --


Never say Ricky and Outlaw don’t know how to have a good time.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 2, 2020)

messy said:


> Never say Ricky and Outlaw don’t know how to have a good time.


how do you know he's a Trump supporter?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 2, 2020)

messy said:


> You stupid people just own great information.
> 
> View attachment 8455


You familiar with the name George Soros?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 2, 2020)

messy said:


> I’m sorry you’re going so crazy.
> It may take you until the day after Election Day to understand what happened...
> It’ll be ok, though.


I'm crazy?  At least I know the senate and White House aren't the same building.

*"you're the ones that sent Bill Clinton to the Presidency..."
"you're the ones that sent Barack Obama to the Presidency..."
"My name's Joe Biden and I'm a democratic candidate for the United States senate... look me over."*

LMAO!


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 2, 2020)

Nice to see Chris Wallace and The Daily Turd vomiting their normal bullshit.  I remember when Trump was losing in 2016, too, Chris.









						Chris Wallace Confronts Trump Campaign Spox Jason Miller: Admit ‘You’re Losing’
					

Fox News Sunday host Chris Wallace interrupted his guest’s attacks on Joe Biden to bring up some important points about the Trump campaign this weekend.“Despite what you say about the Biden campaign, the fact is it is the Trump campaign that just replaced your campaign manager,” Wallace told...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## espola (Aug 2, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> how do you know he's a Trump supporter?


He said he was.


----------



## nononono (Aug 2, 2020)

messy said:


> You stupid people just own great information.
> 
> View attachment 8455


*Stupid would be YOU.....*

*That man doesn't put out lies like you and yours do.....*


----------



## messy (Aug 2, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I'm crazy?  At least I know the senate and White House aren't the same building.
> 
> *"you're the ones that sent Bill Clinton to the Presidency..."
> "you're the ones that sent Barack Obama to the Presidency..."
> ...


You’re freaking out, that’s clear.
If it makes you feel better to talk about gaffes and the 2016 election, knock yourself out.
You sound like a nut, but we’re used to that.


----------



## messy (Aug 2, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> You clowns couldn't get through a primary without fucking it up.  You forget already?  What's wrong... Cat got your brain?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You’re worried that people might vote early by mail and  their candidate might drop out? I’m not seeing that as a problem, son.

And votes may take a long time to be counted and some may be invalidated...? That happens.

Tell me about Utah and Washington and all the problems they’ve had, son. You can’t, can you?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 2, 2020)

messy said:


> You’re worried that people might vote early by mail and  their candidate might drop out? I’m not seeing that as a problem, son.
> 
> And votes may take a long time to be counted and some may be invalidated...? That happens.
> 
> Tell me about Utah and Washington and all the problems they’ve had, son. You can’t, can you?


No, I'm worried it's proving to be too difficult to manage and it is.  You don't care because you have nothing to lose.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 2, 2020)

espola said:


> He said he was.


Nevermind... now I know why you watched it... fat white guy with his shirt off.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 2, 2020)

messy said:


> You’re freaking out, that’s clear.
> If it makes you feel better to talk about gaffes and the 2016 election, knock yourself out.
> You sound like a nut, but we’re used to that.


What's clear is your denial.  
If it makes you feel better to talk about polls and the 2020 election, *SEE: 2016.*


----------



## messy (Aug 2, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> No, I'm worried it's proving to be too difficult to manage and it is.  You don't care because you have nothing to lose.


Try not to worry. It will be ok. This is America. Millions and millions have done it for decades...maybe it will take some extra time, but that’s ok.


----------



## messy (Aug 2, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> What's clear is your denial.
> If it makes you feel better to talk about polls and the 2020 election, *SEE: 2016.*


I look forward, not backward. The future is bright.
But keep being nostalgic, I don’t blame you.
It must have been a euphoric moment for you...as it was dismal for me.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 2, 2020)

messy said:


> I’d rather it be Tammy Duckworth but people can win with idiots like Dan Quayle and Mike Pence and she’s much stronger than that.
> 
> I’m just wondering how much of a landslide it will be.


Just another Hillary type of landslide.
How did you come up with someone worse than Hillary?
Good job.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 2, 2020)

‘Do As They Say’: Minneapolis Police Tell Residents To ‘Be Prepared To Give Up’ Personal Belongings To Robbers
					

Minneapolis Police informed residents of the city's embattled 3rd Precinct to prepare for the giving up of their personal belongings to potential robbers




					www.dailywire.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 2, 2020)

Poll: 7-in-10 Support Trump Excluding Illegals in Congressional Apportionment
					

About 7-in-10 United States registered voters support excluding illegal aliens when it comes to determining representation in Congress.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 2, 2020)

Fourth Officer Dies After Crash Allegedly Caused by DACA Illegal Alien
					

A fourth law enforcement official has died following a July drunk driving crash allegedly caused by a DACA illegal alien.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 2, 2020)

Poll: Trump Takes Lead over Biden
					

A new poll released this weekend shows Trump, the incumbent GOP president, has taken a national and battleground states lead over Biden.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## messy (Aug 2, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Poll: Trump Takes Lead over Biden
> 
> 
> A new poll released this weekend shows Trump, the incumbent GOP president, has taken a national and battleground states lead over Biden.
> ...


Oh wow! I’ve been working with bad information


----------



## messy (Aug 2, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Poll: Trump Takes Lead over Biden
> 
> 
> A new poll released this weekend shows Trump, the incumbent GOP president, has taken a national and battleground states lead over Biden.
> ...


This is news about Breitbart’s source...

Failed Fact Checks

Germany has sent a bill to China for “coronavirus damages”. – False
A poll shows that 80% of British people want to quit the EU. – False
Coronavirus may have been genetically engineered for “efficient spreading in the human population,” a bombshell new study has claimed. – False


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 3, 2020)

messy said:


> Oh wow! I’ve been working with bad information


Again.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 3, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> What's clear is your denial.
> If it makes you feel better to talk about polls and the 2020 election, *SEE: 2016.*


Shhhhhhh.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 3, 2020)

Squad.


----------



## messy (Aug 3, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> View attachment 8459 View attachment 8460
> 
> Squad.


Love that! I knew Satan was there!


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 3, 2020)

messy said:


> Oh wow! I’ve been working with bad information


Relax... it didn't come from Huffington Post.


----------



## tenacious (Aug 3, 2020)

I have to admit... I think I might sit this election out. Shaky knees Biden or Trump the chump? What a shit show this country has become.  









						Democrats' silence on our summer of violence is a tactical blunder
					

It’s time that a Democrat crossed the invisible picket line to condemn both the “cancel culture” and the mindless violence in our cities.




					thehill.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 3, 2020)

LMAO!  Wait... did this clown just compare the filibuster to Jim Crow?









						Obama calls filibuster 'Jim Crow relic' that should be eliminated if necessary to enact voting rights legislation
					

Former President Barack Obama called the Senate filibuster a "Jim Crow relic" and argued that it should be eliminated if necessary to enact voting rights legislation and expand voter access in America.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 3, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> LMAO!  Wait... did this clown just compare the filibuster to Jim Crow?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let's see here...
Well of course it is since the writer of and half the signers of the Declaration of Independence were slave owners...


----------



## messy (Aug 3, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Let's see here...
> Well of course it is since the writer of and half the signers of the Declaration of Independence were slave owners...


Thanks Trumpie!


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 3, 2020)

messy said:


> Thanks Trumpie!


I'm sure that makes perfect sense to you, so your welcome Rachael...


----------



## messy (Aug 3, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> I'm sure that makes perfect sense to you, so your welcome Rachael...


You might have meant "you're welcome, Rachel..." but it's a free country, so you should feel free to spell like the dumb Trumpie you are.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 3, 2020)

messy said:


> You might have meant "you're welcome, Rachel..." but it's a free country, so you should feel free to spell like the dumb Trumpie you are.


Rachael / Rachel you ignorant slut....
*Rachael* is a spelling of *Rachel* that's been around since at least the 19th century. It puts a slight English twist on the old Hebrew *Rachel*. *Rachel*, however, has always been the preferred spelling of this name. ... Otherwise *Rachael* is just a slightly more elaborate spelling of *Rachel*.
Being transracial, how do prefer it spelled?


----------



## Nonononono (Aug 3, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> how do you know he's a Trump supporter?


I’ll take this one.  You might listen again, Dick, to the Trump supporter just before he cold cocks the woman half his size, when he calls for Trump’s help twice.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 3, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> I’ll take this one.  You might listen again, Dick, to the Trump supporter just before he cold cocks the woman half his size, when he calls for Trump’s help twice.


Someone else already took it.  Sorry you got out of bed for nothing, dipshit.

Maybe next time she won't run over and throw herself in harm's way.  We're done with the bullshit... in case you hadn't noticed.


----------



## Nonononono (Aug 3, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> ... your welcome Rachael...





messy said:


> You might have meant "you're welcome, Rachel...”





Lion Eyes said:


> Rachael / Rachel you ignorant slut....
> *Rachael* is a spelling of *Rachel* that's been around since at least the 19th century. It puts a slight English twist on the old Hebrew *Rachel*. *Rachel*, however, has always been the preferred spelling of this name. ... Otherwise *Rachael* is just a slightly more elaborate spelling of *Rachel*.
> Being transracial, how do prefer it spelled?


“Your” an idiot.


----------



## Nonononono (Aug 3, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Someone else already took it.  Sorry you got out of bed for nothing, dipshit.
> 
> Maybe next time she won't run over and throw herself in harm's way.  We're done with the bullshit... in case you hadn't noticed.


Plotting again?  What unconstitutional terrorist action are you planning this time?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 3, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> Plotting again?  What unconstitutional terrorist action are you planning this time?


I was thinking about forcing a healthcare on American citizens without the correct process or vote.

Oh wait!  That's already been done...


----------



## Nonononono (Aug 3, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I was thinking about forcing a healthcare on American citizens without the correct process or vote.
> 
> Oh wait!  That's already been done...


You said you were “done with the bullshit” of a woman standing up to protect children from a belligerent Trump supporter.  So what are you planning to do this time to violently harm women?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 3, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> You said you were “done with the bullshit” of a woman standing up to protect children from a belligerent Trump supporter.  So what are you planning to do this time to violently harm women?


This time?  When was "last" time?  Actually, if a woman stood in front of my car and held up her sign, I'd make sure to use it as a sail as I flew down the freeway with my new 'hood' ornament.


----------



## Nonononono (Aug 3, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> This time?  When was "last" time?  Actually, if a woman stood in front of my car and held up her sign, I'd make sure to use it as a sail as I flew down the freeway with my new 'hood' ornament.


If you have a prior history of violence against women, coupled with your prospective plan to run women over with your car, I encourage you to turn yourself into the police.


----------



## messy (Aug 3, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Rachael / Rachel you ignorant slut....
> *Rachael* is a spelling of *Rachel* that's been around since at least the 19th century. It puts a slight English twist on the old Hebrew *Rachel*. *Rachel*, however, has always been the preferred spelling of this name. ... Otherwise *Rachael* is just a slightly more elaborate spelling of *Rachel*.
> Being transracial, how do prefer it spelled?


Hey Trumpie; you can cut and paste! So you misspelled Rachel, repeatedly. Yore use to that, arnt you?


----------



## messy (Aug 3, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Someone else already took it.  Sorry you got out of bed for nothing, dipshit.
> 
> Maybe next time she won't run over and throw herself in harm's way.  We're done with the bullshit... in case you hadn't noticed.


As you can tell by his name, "Outlaw" is one tough hombre, of whatever gender. LOL!


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 3, 2020)

messy said:


> Hey Trumpie; you can cut and paste! So you misspelled Rachel, repeatedly. Yore use to that, arnt you?


When dealing with you, one must ask oneself, how  can such an ignorant ass wipe be so arrogant?
I've a friend who spells her name Rachael, probably the reason I spell it that way.
If all you got is spelling, you've already lost the argument...something you gotta be used to...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 3, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> “Your” an idiot.


Ever heard of Rachael Ray?








						Rachael Ray - RachaelRay.com | Recipes, Food, Feedback, Inspiration
					

Official website of Rachael Ray and home to the most comprehensive database of Rachael Ray recipes. Discover daily inspiration and easy, affordable recipes.




					www.rachaelray.com
				



Perhaps she has a recipe for 1/2 wits like you...


----------



## Nonononono (Aug 3, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> When dealing with you, one must ask oneself, how  can such an ignorant ass wipe be so arrogant?
> I've a friend who spells her name Rachael, probably the reason I spell it that way.
> If all you got is spelling, you've already lost the argument...something you gotta be used to...


“If all you got is spelling, you've already lost the argument...something you gotta be used to...”

Perfect.


----------



## Nonononono (Aug 3, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Ever heard of Rachael Ray?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does she not know how to spell the contraction for “you are” as well?  Or are you simply trying to deflect your spelling error by injecting irrelevant information?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 3, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> “If all you got is spelling, you've already lost the argument...something you gotta be used to...”
> 
> Perfect.


Only to a pinhead


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 3, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> Does she not know how to spell the contraction for “you are” as well?  Or are you simply trying to deflect your spelling error by injecting irrelevant information?


Your girl friend is taking exception to the spelling of Rachael - Rachel...
Both are correct you dimwitted puke.


----------



## Nonononono (Aug 3, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Only to a pinhead


So you are admittedly a hypocrite.  One set of rules for some.  Another set for others.


----------



## Nonononono (Aug 3, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Your girl friend is taking exception to the spelling of Rachael - Rachel...
> Both are correct you dimwitted puke.


The issue was your inability to know the difference between “your” and “you’re”.  Were you this obstinate in school as well?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 3, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> I’ll take this one.  You might listen again, Dick, to the Trump supporter just before he cold cocks the woman half his size, when he calls for Trump’s help twice.


Some women just don’t listen.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 3, 2020)

messy said:


> Hey Trumpie; you can cut and paste! So you misspelled Rachel, repeatedly. Yore use to that, arnt you?


Resorting to pointing out spelling issues shows a rather poor argument, just like racist.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 3, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> If you have a prior history of violence against women, coupled with your prospective plan to run women over with your car, I encourage you to turn yourself into the police.


You lost me at "if".


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 3, 2020)

messy said:


> As you can tell by his name, "Outlaw" is one tough hombre, of whatever gender. LOL!


You don't need to be tough to hit the gas pedal when some dipshit thinks their beliefs can obstruct your freedom.


----------



## Nonononono (Aug 3, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Some women just don’t listen.


Did the Trump supporter that cold cocked a woman half his size give his victim the courtesy of such a verbal warning before his criminal battery?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 3, 2020)

Looks like sniffy picked up another solid endorsement.








						Revolutionary Communist Party leader backs Biden
					

Bob Avakian, founder and leader of the Revolutionary Communist Party USA, told followers in an email Monday that ousting President Trump is too important a goal to miss, so they should vote for Democratic candidate Joseph R. Biden.




					t.co


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 3, 2020)

messy said:


> Love that! I knew Satan was there!


OBVI.


----------



## Nonononono (Aug 3, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Some women just don’t listen.


So we agree that your solution to a woman protecting children is to beat her.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 3, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> Did the Trump supporter that cold cocked a woman half his size give his victim the courtesy of such a verbal warning before his criminal battery?


I couldnt tell if he was blaming Trump or calling for him.
The guy was inebriated, whacked out and probably criminally insane.
All obviously Trump's fault.
He should sue.


----------



## Nonononono (Aug 3, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> If all you got is spelling, you've already lost the argument...something you gotta be used to...





Sheriff Joe said:


> Resorting to pointing out spelling issues shows a rather poor argument, just like racist.


So now we have two harmonious positions that poor spelling is not a strong argument in a debate.


----------



## espola (Aug 3, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Someone else already took it.  Sorry you got out of bed for nothing, dipshit.
> 
> Maybe next time she won't run over and throw herself in harm's way.  We're done with the bullshit... in case you hadn't noticed.


She was defending her children.  It appears you are advocating in defense of the drunken stupid bully.

Please continue.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 3, 2020)

espola said:


> She was defending her children.  It appears you are advocating in defense of the drunken stupid bully.
> 
> Please continue.


Using physical violence as a threat.  When a moron is acting a fool in a restaurant, you get the manager and have the moron removed.  Never throw yourself in harm's way unless you're willing to endure the consequences.  Like trying to catch a speeding truck when you're out campaigning for Blacks Love Murder.


----------



## espola (Aug 3, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Using physical violence as a threat.  When a moron is acting a fool in a restaurant, you get the manager and have the moron removed.  Never throw yourself in harm's way unless you're willing to endure the consequences.  Like trying to catch a speeding truck when you're out campaigning for Blacks Love Murder.


Coward.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 3, 2020)

espola said:


> Coward.


Coward?  I didn't slap the idiot, you moron, just telling clowns like you how to handle it the right way.  You can't reason with someone drunk.


----------



## espola (Aug 3, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Coward?  I didn't slap the idiot, you moron, just telling clowns like you how to handle it the right way.  You can't reason with someone drunk.


Coward.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 3, 2020)

espola said:


> Coward.


Repetitive.


----------



## espola (Aug 3, 2020)

T preparing for debates ---


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1290497186489348096


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 4, 2020)

Let's do it... let's divide the country right now.  Those that want welfare and no rule of law vs. those that want capitalism and civility.









						More than 100 police agencies pull out of Democratic National Convention security contracts
					

More than 100 police agencies in Wisconsin have pulled out of their security contracts with the Democratic National Convention ahead of their predominantly virtual convention, the Milwaukee Journal…




					thehill.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 4, 2020)

Well shit!  Now I know what you libtards have been crying about these 4 years.  Trump isn't a leader.  THIS guy is a leader.  Are you kidding me?  The Kung Flu could impact some upcoming holidays?  This fucking guy needs to be in charge of the country.  He oozes leadership.









						California Coronavirus Update: Governor Gavin Newsom Warns COVID Could Impact Labor Day, Halloween And The Holidays
					

California Gov. Gavin Newsom held a coronavirus press conference Monday and highlighted some good news. He also issued a warning about the state's future with respect to COVID-19. Newsom announced a total of 5,719 new coronavirus cases in the state for a total of 514,901 confirmed cases since...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Nonononono (Aug 4, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Well shit!  Now I know what you libtards have been crying about these 4 years.  Trump isn't a leader.  THIS guy is a leader.  Are you kidding me?  The Kung Flu could impact some upcoming holidays?  This fucking guy needs to be in charge of the country.  He oozes leadership.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is what it is.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 4, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> The issue was your inability to know the difference between “your” and “you’re”.  Were you this obstinate in school as well?


You seem almost bright enough to ascertain what was being expressed. 
Although spelling and punctuation was a weakness, content and expression was my strength. 
C+ - D on spelling/punctuation. A- B on content/expression.  
Again if that's all you got, shut the fuck up.


----------



## nononono (Aug 4, 2020)

espola said:


> Coward.



*LIAR, THIEF and a COWARD you are...........*


----------



## espola (Aug 5, 2020)

If Kanye West shot t in broad daylight on 5th Avenue, I still wouldn't vote for him.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 5, 2020)

Jill Biden On Claims Joe Biden Is In Cognitive Decline: ‘Joe Is Anything But That Characterization’ | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 5, 2020)

Condoleezza Rice: ‘A Problem Of The Left’ Is Telling Black People How To Think | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 5, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Condoleezza Rice: ‘A Problem Of The Left’ Is Telling Black People How To Think | The Daily Wire
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They try and tell everyone what to think.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 5, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1291004939012120576
You commies better hope there's enough fake mail in ballots to steal it... cuz this guy is toast.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 5, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> It is what it is.


So is my morning BLM after coffee.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 5, 2020)

espola said:


> If Kanye West shot t in broad daylight on 5th Avenue, I still wouldn't vote for him.


Kanye or Trump?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 5, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Jill Biden On Claims Joe Biden Is In Cognitive Decline: ‘Joe Is Anything But That Characterization’ | The Daily Wire
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He referred to her as his sister.  Yeah... he's competent.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 5, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> He referred to her as his sister.  Yeah... he's competent.


No reason for her to be out front, unless there is.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 5, 2020)

LMAO!  "C'mon, man..."  What a fucking clown.  Pay attention to the 1:15 mark where dumbass seals his fate.









						Biden pushes back on cognitive test question: ‘Why the hell would I take a test?'
					

Presumptive Democratic nominee Joe Biden shrugged off a question Tuesday about taking a cognitive assessment test, which President Trump has challenged him to do — while misrepresenting what the test measures.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 5, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> LMAO!  "C'mon, man..."  What a fucking clown.  Pay attention to the 1:15 mark where dumbass seals his fate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Joe Biden just asked a black reporter if he was a cocaine junkie as a response to the reporters question to Biden regarding a cognitive assessment test.


----------



## Desert Hound (Aug 5, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Joe Biden just asked a black reporter if he was a cocaine junkie as a response to the reporters question to Biden regarding a cognitive assessment test.


I cannot wait to see him standing on stage for an hour to hour and a half doing the back and forth between the "moderators" and Trump.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 5, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> I cannot wait to see him standing on stage for an hour to hour and a half doing the back and forth between the "moderators" and Trump.


I think it's hilarious the libtard community is still trying to pass it off as the "stutter" he's had since childhood.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 5, 2020)

"I don't think I'll go to... you know... the THING!"









						Joe Biden will no longer travel to Milwaukee to accept Democratic nomination
					

Joe Biden will no longer accept the Democratic presidential nomination in Milwaukee, Wisconsin, officials said Wednesday, in the latest and strongest sign that the Democratic National Convention will be almost entirely virtual due to the ongoing coronavirus pandemic.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Desert Hound (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 5, 2020)

Sally Yates Testifies that Joe Biden Was at Oval Office Meeting on Michael Flynn
					

Sally Yates testified that former Joe Biden was at a January 5, 2017 meeting in the Oval Office where Michael Flynn was discussed.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## nononono (Aug 5, 2020)

espola said:


> If Kanye West shot t in broad daylight on 5th Avenue, I still wouldn't vote for him.



*Reported !*


----------



## messy (Aug 5, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1291004939012120576
> You commies better hope there's enough fake mail in ballots to steal it... cuz this guy is toast.


The only question is how many states Biden wins that Hillary lost. I think he needs 4. Probably not gonna be a problem. Everybody has turned on Trump except the real weirdos and dummies.


----------



## messy (Aug 5, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


>


Seat belts are also socialist.









						Join the Campaign for Unrestrained Travel and avoid the tyranny of Big Seatbelt
					

I have become aware due to my own diligent research on the internet (literally hours and hours) about a massive conspiracy by greedy and unscrupulous engineers. I am talking about the fearsome, faceless…




					theconversation.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 5, 2020)

messy said:


> The only question is how many states Biden wins that Hillary lost. I think he needs 4. Probably not gonna be a problem. Everybody has turned on Trump except the real weirdos and dummies.


Pap Smear can get 4 states.  Probably not much more than that.  How many states vote in senate races?


----------



## messy (Aug 5, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Pap Smear can get 4 states.  Probably not much more than that.  How many states vote in senate races?


Keep dreaming, “Outlaw.” The election map is shaping up well, for sure. 
Such a cute name...I had a friend who named his first dog Outlaw when we were teenagers. 
I really love it. It’s so cool and macho!


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 5, 2020)

messy said:


> Keep dreaming, “Outlaw.” The election map is shaping up well, for sure.
> Such a cute name...I had a friend who named his first dog Outlaw when we were teenagers.
> I really love it. It’s so cool and macho!


Well for whom... the stumbling, babbling idiot?  Listen, you can't train Senior Moments to stay on scrip.  The dumbass thinks prefacing it with "awe... I probably shouldn't say this..." and then the stupid fuck says it.  He wouldn't last 10 minutes on a podium with Trump.  In truth, Dementia Joe probably won't be able to hit the campaign trail since every police department in America will refuse to protect him.  Oh well... you asked for it.

Why are you obsessed with my name here, jock sniffer?  Is your vagina sore from me destroying you on a daily basis?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 5, 2020)

Goddamn... you liberal idiots are going to take a giant boot right where you deserve it... the cervix.  So both Kindergarten Cop & deodorant banned.









						'Kindergarten Cop' canceled: Schwarzenegger film criticized for 'romanticizing over-policing,' compared to 'Birth of a Nation'
					

"Kindergarten Cop" gets the boot from a Portland drive-in screening series after social media complaints and accusations that it's akin to "Birth of a Nation" and "Gone With the Wind."




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 5, 2020)

I'll bet big Mike just has a sore dick.  Too much "home" time makes Barry a dull boy.









						Michelle Obama says she's dealing with 'low-grade depression' because of quarantine, racial strife and Trump
					

Michelle Obama explains what quarantine life has been like for her emotionally.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## messy (Aug 5, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Well for whom... the stumbling, babbling idiot?  Listen, you can't train Senior Moments to stay on scrip.  The dumbass thinks prefacing it with "awe... I probably shouldn't say this..." and then the stupid fuck says it.  He wouldn't last 10 minutes on a podium with Trump.  In truth, Dementia Joe probably won't be able to hit the campaign trail since every police department in America will refuse to protect him.  Oh well... you asked for it.
> 
> Why are you obsessed with my name here, jock sniffer?  Is your vagina sore from me destroying you on a daily basis?


I think it’s really cute, that’s all. And such an intelligent name! Unique and charming. 
As I said, the election map is shaping up well.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 5, 2020)

messy said:


> I think it’s really cute, that’s all. And such an intelligent name! Unique and charming.
> As I said, the election map is shaping up well.


Yeah... yours is cute, too.  Like an infant's soiled diaper.


----------



## messy (Aug 5, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Yeah... yours is cute, too.  Like an infant's soiled diaper.


Mine is a play on a famous soccer player’s name.
Just a silly pun.
Yours, though, speaks of machismo and danger.
Really good. 
So cool and thoughtful, just like you!


----------



## messy (Aug 5, 2020)

Consensus Forecast Electoral Map
					

The consensus ratings of a number of different forecasts.




					www.270towin.com
				




I wonder what happens to those 62 “toss-up” delegates. Right now, Biden only wins by a little if Trump gets all 62 of them.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 5, 2020)

messy said:


> I think it’s really cute, that’s all. And such an intelligent name! Unique and charming.
> As I said, the election map is shaping up well.


I don’t think you are paying attention.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 5, 2020)

messy said:


> Mine is a play on a famous soccer player’s name.
> Just a silly pun.
> Yours, though, speaks of machismo and danger.
> Really good.
> So cool and thoughtful, just like you!


Yeah, a tax cheat and a shitty PK taker.
He really pissed me off when he “quit”
after losing that copa game a few years back.


----------



## nononono (Aug 5, 2020)

messy said:


> Consensus Forecast Electoral Map
> 
> 
> The consensus ratings of a number of different forecasts.
> ...



*The only way the CRIMINAL DEMOCRATS get back into the oval office or take control of the senate *
*is thru out right Criminal Voter Fraud.....It cannot happen any other way....!

If it were an honest election ( or even close to it ) the Senate would go over 60 seats, the Democrats 
would lose the House and Donald J. Trump wins a second term....
*
*If that happened ....you would see tons of Democrats leaving office due to REAL pending investigations...!

If that happened....the first person you would see to hit the tarmac running would be Adam Schiff " The Filthy ".*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 5, 2020)

Susan Rice, Biden VP Finalist, Said Bowe Bergdahl Served ‘With Honor And Distinction’
					

Former National Security Adviser Susan Rice lavished praise upon noted deserter Bowe Bergdahl in 2014, saying that Bergdahl "served the United States with honor and distinction."




					dailycaller.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 5, 2020)

John Kennedy Says ‘Even Google Can’t Find’ Joe Biden
					

Democratic Louisiana Sen. John Kennedy joked that "even Google can't find" presumptive Democratic presidential nominee Joe Biden




					dailycaller.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 5, 2020)

Joe Biden Spins Another Epic Word Salad, Shows His Fealty to China In the Process
					

This man is not well.




					www.redstate.com


----------



## messy (Aug 5, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> John Kennedy Says ‘Even Google Can’t Find’ Joe Biden
> 
> 
> Democratic Louisiana Sen. John Kennedy joked that "even Google can't find" presumptive Democratic presidential nominee Joe Biden
> ...


Democratic Sen. John Kennedy.
Got it. 
Is this 1958?


----------



## messy (Aug 5, 2020)

I think we should keep talking about Biden after the Trump Axios interview.
Now that was fantastic...but keep talking about President Joe!


----------



## notintheface (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## notintheface (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## notintheface (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## notintheface (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## notintheface (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## notintheface (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## notintheface (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## notintheface (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## notintheface (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## espola (Aug 5, 2020)

notintheface said:


>


Well, you can't argue with that.


----------



## notintheface (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## notintheface (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## notintheface (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## notintheface (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## espola (Aug 5, 2020)

notintheface said:


>


"Vote for me in November and I will fix all the errors of the current administration" hasn't aged well.


----------



## notintheface (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## notintheface (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## notintheface (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## notintheface (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## espola (Aug 5, 2020)

notintheface said:


>


"The Great Trumpression"


----------



## notintheface (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## notintheface (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## notintheface (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## notintheface (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## notintheface (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## notintheface (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## notintheface (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## notintheface (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## notintheface (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## notintheface (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## notintheface (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## notintheface (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## notintheface (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## notintheface (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## messy (Aug 5, 2020)

Okay okay Trump is a disaster and a liar and a totally incompetent leader.

But Biden is inarticulate! So there!


----------



## notintheface (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## messy (Aug 5, 2020)

Listen I don’t know what it is about Trump that his lame little fanboys like outlaw and Ricky and Lion get their identities all tied up with him like he’s the Backstreet Boys or something, but soon he will be sent packing by America. The election won’t be very close, despite all the chaos he and his fanboys are trying to create.

America will return to normal.


----------



## notintheface (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## notintheface (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## notintheface (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## notintheface (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## notintheface (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## notintheface (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## notintheface (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## notintheface (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## notintheface (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## notintheface (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 6, 2020)

Susan Rice, Biden VP Finalist, Said Bowe Bergdahl Served ‘With Honor And Distinction’
					

Former National Security Adviser Susan Rice lavished praise upon noted deserter Bowe Bergdahl in 2014, saying that Bergdahl "served the United States with honor and distinction."




					dailycaller.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 6, 2020)

CNN's Ana Navarro Hosting "Organizing Event" For Joe Biden, a Man She Said Has "Amnesia for Real"
					

Navarro was right about that - so why's she #RidinWithBiden?




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 6, 2020)

4 Unions Defy Joe Biden, Reach Deal to Build Keystone XL Pipeline
					

The Keystone XL pipeline announced a deal with four unions for the project, defying Joe Biden's promise to cancel the it.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 6, 2020)

messy said:


> Okay okay Trump is a disaster and a liar and a totally incompetent leader.
> 
> But Biden is inarticulate! So there!


Joe Biden is a plagiarizing liar....
But, apparently he's the best the Democrats have to offer.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 6, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Susan Rice, Biden VP Finalist, Said Bowe Bergdahl Served ‘With Honor And Distinction’
> 
> 
> Former National Security Adviser Susan Rice lavished praise upon noted deserter Bowe Bergdahl in 2014, saying that Bergdahl "served the United States with honor and distinction."
> ...


Which country did he serve?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 6, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Which country did he serve?


He?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 6, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> He?


You're right.
Nevermind.


----------



## Desert Hound (Aug 6, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Goddamn... you liberal idiots are going to take a giant boot right where you deserve it... the cervix.  So both Kindergarten Cop & deodorant banned.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The amazing thing is a small minority push this crap. However most of the left follow along like sheep and agree and go along with it. 

At some point someone has to take a stand and say stop listening to these idiots.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 6, 2020)

notintheface said:


>



Wow... that's been a very impressive display of Meme Tourettes.  I didn't read them but I'm glad to see you spending hours copying and pasting other people's "original" material.  'tard.


----------



## messy (Aug 6, 2020)

notintheface said:


>


I think many here are too ignorant to get this excellent joke.


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 6, 2020)

I'm putting on a 50/50 Pot of Gold Fundraiser.  I hear Gold is the standard.  Donate a minimum of 1 oz of pure gold to EJ and one lucky winner will split 50/50 with me the pot of gold.  The drawing will take place Oct 1st.  Hurry up and buy gold while supplies last and then reinvest and try your luck at the pot of gold


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 6, 2020)

messy said:


> I think many here are too ignorant to get this excellent joke.


Doesn't everybody laugh when thousands of lives are lost?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 6, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> I'm putting on a 50/50 Pot of Gold Fundraiser.  I hear Gold is the standard.  Donate a minimum of 1 oz of pure gold to EJ and one lucky winner will split 50/50 with me the pot of gold.  The drawing will take place Oct 1st.  Hurry up and buy gold while supplies last and then reinvest and try your luck at the pot of gold
> 
> View attachment 8505


Did you get your weed from a different source this morning, Spicoli?


----------



## messy (Aug 6, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Doesn't everybody laugh when thousands of lives are lost?


Nope. As I suspected, you didn't get it.
You don't get much.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 6, 2020)

messy said:


> Nope. As I suspected, you didn't get it.
> You don't get much.


Nope... you didn't salvage it.  As I expected... you don't think before you post.


----------



## messy (Aug 6, 2020)

notintheface said:


>


Here’s a quiz.
To what recent presidential statement does this meme refer?


----------



## espola (Aug 6, 2020)

Bang! Bang! She shot them down --









						Attorney General James' Statement on Reports of NRA Lawsuit Related to COVID-19
					

Click to read more.




					ag.ny.gov


----------



## messy (Aug 6, 2020)

espola said:


> Bang! Bang! She shot them down --
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Better still...
Can you believe people on the right being financially corrupt? 
This is American Justice.

NEW YORK — New York’s attorney general sued the National Rifle Association on Thursday, seeking to put the powerful gun advocacy organization out of business over allegations that high-ranking executives diverted millions of dollars for lavish personal trips, no-show contracts for associates and other questionable expenditures.


----------



## espola (Aug 6, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Wow... that's been a very impressive display of Meme Tourettes.  I didn't read them but I'm glad to see you spending hours copying and pasting other people's "original" material.  'tard.


You didn't read them, but you know it's impressive?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 6, 2020)

espola said:


> You didn't read them, but you know it's impressive?


I'm always impressed when the double digit IQs spend hours searching for memes to copy and paste.  A real contribution for your side.


----------



## Desert Hound (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 6, 2020)

messy said:


> Here’s a quiz.
> To what recent presidential statement does this meme refer?


Answer:  It's never funny when looking at a national tragedy and thousands of innocent lives lost.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 6, 2020)

messy said:


> Better still...
> Can you believe people on the right being financially corrupt?
> This is American Justice.
> 
> NEW YORK — New York’s attorney general sued the National Rifle Association on Thursday, seeking to put the powerful gun advocacy organization out of business over allegations that high-ranking executives diverted millions of dollars for lavish personal trips, no-show contracts for associates and other questionable expenditures.


Oh but not a peep from you liberal do-gooders on this one, right?









						Gov. Newsom's 'Chronically Delinquent' Property Taxes and Unreported Income Must Be Investigated - California Globe
					

The United States is a Constitutional Republic which means we are a government without a king, accountable to the people and governed by the “rule of




					californiaglobe.com


----------



## Desert Hound (Aug 6, 2020)

How things change. hehe


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 6, 2020)

espola said:


> Bang! Bang! She shot them down --
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She hasn't shot jack shit.  Guns are a fundamental right to our protection... as evidenced by the massive amount of gun sales since you liberal idiots decided you need to riot everywhere possible.  You created and want chaos to blame Trump but you idiots never thought about how that would result in millions more guns on the streets.  Fucking idiots.


----------



## espola (Aug 6, 2020)

messy said:


> Better still...
> Can you believe people on the right being financially corrupt?
> This is American Justice.
> 
> NEW YORK — New York’s attorney general sued the National Rifle Association on Thursday, seeking to put the powerful gun advocacy organization out of business over allegations that high-ranking executives diverted millions of dollars for lavish personal trips, no-show contracts for associates and other questionable expenditures.


I was a member of the NRA for a while.  It came with my Hunter Safety Course (taught in a high school classroom after hours using real rifles) and my NRA Marksmanship Course (taught in a school basement big enough for a short shooting range).  I gave up on them when they were bought out by firearms manufacturers in the mid-70's.  Actually, "bought out" is the wrong term here - the manufacturers supported a slate of candidates for leadership posts with typical campaign material - posters, buttons, etc,  at the 1976 annual convention.  The new leadership transformed the association from the "shoot safe, shoot well" emphasis encouraged by its founders (retired Civil War Generals who hoped to improve the shooting skills of the draft-age population) into a "buy more guns" emphasis.  They did well by invoking hysterical fears over threats to the Second Amendment, raising money both from members and corporate sponsors.  Anyone who has had a kid in a large non-profit soccer club has suspicions about what happens when too much money is lying around.  Same thing applies here.


----------



## espola (Aug 6, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> How things change. hehe
> 
> View attachment 8507


You made that up yourself?  Pretty impressive skills there.


----------



## messy (Aug 6, 2020)

espola said:


> I was a member of the NRA for a while.  It came with my Hunter Safety Course (taught in a high school classroom after hours using real rifles) and my NRA Marksmanship Course (taught in a school basement big enough for a short shooting range).  I gave up on them when they were bought out by firearms manufacturers in the mid-70's.  Actually, "bought out" is the wrong term here - the manufacturers supported a slate of candidates for leadership posts with typical campaign material - posters, buttons, etc,  at the 1976 annual convention.  The new leadership transformed the association from the "shoot safe, shoot well" emphasis encouraged by its founders (retired Civil War Generals who hoped to improve the shooting skills of the draft-age population) into a "buy more guns" emphasis.  They did well by invoking hysterical fears over threats to the Second Amendment, raising money both from members and corporate sponsors.  Anyone who has had a kid in a large non-profit soccer club has suspicions about what happens when too much money is lying around.  Same thing applies here.


100%.
Private equity bought some of the biggest gun manufacturers and their CEOs make like $25 mil. per year.
That's a lot of clout!


----------



## messy (Aug 6, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Oh but not a peep from you liberal do-gooders on this one, right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will when you show me his indictment. 
Did you know there's a difference between gossip and American Justice? 
Probably not, "Outlaw!" Such a cute moniker! "Outlaw." Gets me every time.
It really is like talking to a little kid or a dog.


----------



## espola (Aug 6, 2020)

messy said:


> I will when you show me his indictment.
> Did you know there's a difference between gossip and American Justice?
> Probably not, "Outlaw!" Such a cute moniker! "Outlaw." Gets me every time.
> It really is like talking to a little kid or a dog.


California Globe appears to be 2 people.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 6, 2020)

espola said:


> I was a member of the NRA for a while.  It came with my Hunter Safety Course (taught in a high school classroom after hours using real rifles) and my NRA Marksmanship Course (taught in a school basement big enough for a short shooting range).  I gave up on them when they were bought out by firearms manufacturers in the mid-70's.  Actually, "bought out" is the wrong term here - the manufacturers supported a slate of candidates for leadership posts with typical campaign material - posters, buttons, etc,  at the 1976 annual convention.  The new leadership transformed the association from the "shoot safe, shoot well" emphasis encouraged by its founders (retired Civil War Generals who hoped to improve the shooting skills of the draft-age population) into a "buy more guns" emphasis.  They did well by invoking hysterical fears over threats to the Second Amendment, raising money both from members and corporate sponsors.  Anyone who has had a kid in a large non-profit soccer club has suspicions about what happens when too much money is lying around.  Same thing applies here.


Sounds like a conspiracy...
Tell us, was the NRA at the Grassy Knoll?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 6, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Which country did he serve?


Laura Ingraham is one manly looking woman.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 6, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Doesn't everybody laugh when thousands of lives are lost?


Only trump and his sycophants.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 6, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Nope... you didn't salvage it.  As I expected... you don't think before you post.


You really are either one of dumber individuals on this planet or a great actor. Either way the local mouth breathers seem be similarly situated.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 6, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Answer:  It's never funny when looking at a national tragedy and thousands of innocent lives lost.


Like #7496, the post before yours?


----------



## espola (Aug 6, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Sounds like a conspiracy...
> Tell us, was the NRA at the Grassy Knoll?


There may be two conspiracies here - the first in the 70's to take over the NRA and bend it into a marketing wing of the manufacturers, and the new one alleged by the NY AG in which current and recent NRA insiders raid the group's funds for their personal benefit. 

As for your "grassy knoll" attempt at deflection - L H Oswald ordered his weapon by through the mail from an advertisement in a magazine.  No background checks, no tracing  of ownership.  Things were different in the 60's and the manufacturers were fighting back hard against regulations and restrictions being imposed after several gun assassinations and attempts.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 6, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I'm always impressed when the double digit IQs spend hours searching for memes to copy and paste.  A real contribution for your side.


Instead they could just display ignorance and hate like you do?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 6, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> She hasn't shot jack shit.  Guns are a fundamental right to our protection... as evidenced by the massive amount of gun sales since you liberal idiots decided you need to riot everywhere possible.  You created and want chaos to blame Trump but you idiots never thought about how that would result in millions more guns on the streets.  Fucking idiots.


"Guns are a fundamental right to our protection" as are masks, social distancing and sheltering at home as much as possible.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 6, 2020)

messy said:


> 100%.
> Private equity bought some of the biggest gun manufacturers and their CEOs make like $25 mil. per year.
> That's a lot of clout!


Doesn't Putin have a large stake in the NRA now?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 6, 2020)

espola said:


> California Globe appears to be 2 people.


Gee I wonder if they have a political agenda?


----------



## espola (Aug 6, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Gee I wonder if they have a political agenda?


Judging by what they say about themselves and their history, they are trying to gin up viewership.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 6, 2020)

espola said:


> Judging by what they say about themselves and their history, they are trying to gin up viewership.


All they gotta do is lie and hate and they'll do great with the maga crowd.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 6, 2020)

messy said:


> I will when you show me his indictment.
> Did you know there's a difference between gossip and American Justice?
> Probably not, "Outlaw!" Such a cute moniker! "Outlaw." Gets me every time.
> It really is like talking to a little kid or a dog.


Indictment?  He's a libtard.  Libtards love criminals.  In fact, he's letting thousands out of jail as we speak.  We need to make sure they don't get the 'Rona virus.  Oh, and VOTE!


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 6, 2020)

espola said:


> California Globe appears to be 2 people.


You want better sources?  It's all over the web, you fuck stick.  I just grabbed the first one on google.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 6, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Laura Ingraham is one manly looking woman.
> 
> View attachment 8509


I know who's manlier...


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 6, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Only trump and his sycophants.


Your other, libtard profile posted it... not Trump.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 6, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You really are either one of dumber individuals on this planet or a great actor. Either way the local mouth breathers seem be similarly situated.


Nice to have you back.  The average IQ of the site was getting alarmingly high.

Your parole officer let you go home for a few days?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 6, 2020)

espola said:


> Judging by what they say about themselves and their history, they are trying to gin up viewership.


You didn't expect CNN to cover it, did you?  You fucking libtards won't turn on each other.





__





						Red State: CORRUPTION. Gavin Newsom Got a Free Mansion and Other Perks Not Reported on his Financials?
					

Got it? Winery? Open. Kid's 25,000 a week private school? Open. Moving to a County magically not on the "Watch List"? Yup, got that too.  Then there is this bombshell uncovered by Jennifer Van Laar at Redstate:   	Gavin Newsom’s $3.7 million, 12,000 square foot mansion, on 8+ acres along the Ame




					rightondaily.com
				












						Gov. Newsom Fiddles While California Burns
					

California Gov. Gavin Newsom has a lot to say about the current situation in California, as things have changed in a big way over the last two months. Originally, the Golden State was hailed as the model for dealing with the coronavirus pandemic.




					www.freedomfoundation.com
				












						Do Democrats pay their "fair share"? Gavin Newsom’s $3.7 Million Estate Was Gifted to Him in 2019; 3 Months Later He Got a $2.7 Million Tax Free Cash-Out
					

Gavin Newsom’s $3.7 Million Estate Was Gifted to Him in 2019; 3 Months Later He Got a $2.7 Million Tax Free Cash-Out Posted at 5:00 pm on Ju...




					commonsensewonder.blogspot.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 6, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Like #7496, the post before yours?


Post #7496 was funny.  9-1-1 wasn't.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 6, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Instead they could just display ignorance and hate like you do?


You want a tissue, tampon or both?


----------



## messy (Aug 6, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Nice to have you back.  The average IQ of the site was getting alarmingly high.
> 
> Your parole officer let you go home for a few days?


I’m so sorry.

I keep calling you “Outlaw,” as if you’re a little boy...or a dog.

My bad...it’s THE Outlaw, right?

THE Outlaw carries so much more gravitas and shows what a badass you are.

I won’t make that mistake again!


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 6, 2020)

messy said:


> I’m so sorry.
> 
> I keep calling you “Outlaw,” as if you’re a little boy...or a dog.
> 
> ...


Why are you quoting a post that wasn't to you?  Forget which profile you're using or do you have them both up at the same time?  Or is Pu your dimwitted brother mom always made you take along?


----------



## messy (Aug 6, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Why are you quoting a post that wasn't to you?  Forget which profile you're using or do you have them both up at the same time?  Or is Pu your dimwitted brother mom always made you take along?


Man, you're good, THE OUTLAW. 
Hey, I like that! All caps!


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 6, 2020)

Voter suppression?  I'm sorry, Doc, are blacks and Latinos incapable of voting like everyone else?  The perpetual victimhood never ends.









						Trump calls kneeling 'disgraceful'; Doc Rivers finds the president's attitude 'disgraceful'
					

Clippers coach Doc Rivers calls out President Trump on his recent comments critical of the NBA's social justice efforts.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 6, 2020)

More stupidity from the libtard community.  The fucking ignorance is blinding.  Yes... let's not glorify people dedicating their careers to protecting others... let's glorify a hood rat, out committing felonies, in the car and resisting arrest while under the influence of 6 drugs.  Losers.









						'Kindergarten Cop' canceled: Schwarzenegger film criticized for 'romanticizing over-policing,' compared to 'Birth of a Nation'
					

"Kindergarten Cop" gets the boot from a Portland drive-in screening series after social media complaints and accusations that it's akin to "Birth of a Nation" and "Gone With the Wind."




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## messy (Aug 6, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> More stupidity from the libtard community.  The fucking ignorance is blinding.  Yes... let's not glorify people dedicating their careers to protecting others... let's glorify a hood rat, out committing felonies, in the car and resisting arrest while under the influence of 6 drugs.  Losers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But wait. 
Why are you criticizing criminals when you are...
wait for it...
The Outlaw?!


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 6, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> All they gotta do is lie and hate and they'll do great with the maga crowd.


Sounds like Huff and Puff Post and The Daily Turd.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 6, 2020)

messy said:


> But wait.
> Why are you criticizing criminals when you are...
> wait for it...
> The Outlaw?!


I might be in your head more than President Donald J. Trump.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 6, 2020)

Uh oh... pretty bad when FOX has to call out those pussies at CNN.  









						CNN avoids on-air coverage of Biden's 'Are you a junkie?' remark about taking a cognitive test
					

CNN appears to be making it a common practice not to report the news that portrays presumptive Democratic nominee Joe Biden in a negative light.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 6, 2020)

espola said:


> There may be two conspiracies here - the first in the 70's to take over the NRA and bend it into a marketing wing of the manufacturers, and the new one alleged by the NY AG in which current and recent NRA insiders raid the group's funds for their personal benefit. As for your "grassy knoll" attempt at deflection - L H Oswald ordered his weapon by through the mail from an advertisement in a magazine. No background checks, no tracing of ownership. Things were different in the 60's and the manufacturers were fighting back hard against regulations and restrictions being imposed after several gun assassinations and attempts.


That wasn't deflection Magoo...it was out and out sarcasm. 
Tell me, did we land on the moon or was that shot in a studio?
Did the US Government implode the WTC?
Have you lined all your ball caps with tin foil? 
Geezzzzzussss.....


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 6, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "Guns are a fundamental right to our protection" as are masks, social distancing and sheltering at home as much as possible.


Pffftttt.....
Atta boy ducky


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 6, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I might be in your head more than President Donald J. Trump.


Get out of there...his head is stuck someplace you don't want to be...


----------



## espola (Aug 6, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> That wasn't deflection Magoo...it was out and out sarcasm.
> Tell me, did we land on the moon or was that shot in a studio?
> Did the US Government implode the WTC?
> Have you lined all your ball caps with tin foil?
> Geezzzzzussss.....


What part are you having trouble with there?


----------



## messy (Aug 6, 2020)

These folks sound like me.
Country above party. 
Go America.


----------



## espola (Aug 6, 2020)

espola said:


> I was a member of the NRA for a while.  It came with my Hunter Safety Course (taught in a high school classroom after hours using real rifles) and my NRA Marksmanship Course (taught in a school basement big enough for a short shooting range).  I gave up on them when they were bought out by firearms manufacturers in the mid-70's.  Actually, "bought out" is the wrong term here - the manufacturers supported a slate of candidates for leadership posts with typical campaign material - posters, buttons, etc,  at the 1976 annual convention.  The new leadership transformed the association from the "shoot safe, shoot well" emphasis encouraged by its founders (retired Civil War Generals who hoped to improve the shooting skills of the draft-age population) into a "buy more guns" emphasis.  They did well by invoking hysterical fears over threats to the Second Amendment, raising money both from members and corporate sponsors.  Anyone who has had a kid in a large non-profit soccer club has suspicions about what happens when too much money is lying around.  Same thing applies here.


I made a mistake there - the marksmanship course was in a church basement, not school basement.  

NRA still offers a similar course -- https://mqp.nra.org/media/8333/mqp-guide-book.pdf#page=20
We used .22s at 50 feet, and we fired both prone and standing.   As I recall it was one session training, then one session for qualification.

That was more marksmanship training than I got in 8 years in the Navy.


----------



## messy (Aug 6, 2020)

Taking care of how Trump cheated in 2016.
Now, he's trying to cheat by preventing people from voting...









						Facebook removes troll farm posing as African-American support for Donald Trump
					

Facebook also removed hundreds of fake accounts linked to conservative media outlet The Epoch Times.




					www.nbcnews.com


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 6, 2020)

messy said:


> Taking care of how Trump cheated in 2016. Now, he's trying to cheat by preventing people from voting...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trump didn't need to cheat...people looked at the Democrat's candidate, looked at Trump, held their nose and voted....
If he wins again it will be because of the Democrats candidate.


----------



## messy (Aug 6, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Trump didn't need to cheat...people looked at the Democrat's candidate, looked at Trump, held their nose and voted....
> If he wins again it will be because of the Democrats candidate.


Wrong again, Trumpie! 
How does it feel to be a shill for a really bad guy and incompetent president?
You seem to enjoy it.


----------



## nononono (Aug 6, 2020)

notintheface said:


>



*Kno Kno Kno Knotonyourface...go see a doctor...!*


----------



## nononono (Aug 6, 2020)

messy said:


> Wrong again, Trumpie!
> How does it feel to be a shill for a really bad guy and incompetent president?
> You seem to enjoy it.



*Hey " Butt Juice "...where did Now President Trump cheat in 2016...!*


----------



## espola (Aug 6, 2020)

messy said:


> Wrong again, Trumpie!
> How does it feel to be a shill for a really bad guy and incompetent president?
> You seem to enjoy it.


HS AP Civics class final-exam essay question in 2030:  Name the second-worst President of the USA and explain your reasoning.


----------



## notintheface (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## notintheface (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## notintheface (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## notintheface (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## notintheface (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## notintheface (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## notintheface (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## notintheface (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## notintheface (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## notintheface (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## nononono (Aug 6, 2020)

*Hey.....Hey YOU....!*
*Yeah YOU ....KNOTONTHEFACE.....!
*
*Your " Heroes " are going to HANG !






*


----------



## notintheface (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## notintheface (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## notintheface (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## notintheface (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## notintheface (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## nononono (Aug 6, 2020)

*TREASON = HANGING until DEAD !





*


----------



## notintheface (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## notintheface (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## notintheface (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## nononono (Aug 6, 2020)

*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS





*


----------



## notintheface (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## notintheface (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## notintheface (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## notintheface (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## nononono (Aug 6, 2020)

__





						OBAMA’S TREASON: EVEN WORSE THAN WE THOUGHT | Act For America
					






					www.actforamerica.org


----------



## notintheface (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## nononono (Aug 6, 2020)

*Knotontheface = Spaminatightplace*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 6, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Laura Ingraham is one manly looking woman.
> 
> View attachment 8509


Just the way you like em.


----------



## nononono (Aug 6, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I know who's manlier...
> 
> View attachment 8522





*


















5 ' 10.5 " .....That's not that tall....
Not that bad for 56 years old....Just keep the trap shut.....*


----------



## Desert Hound (Aug 6, 2020)

From the WSJ



> There’s nothing like nationwide protests and a murder surge in major cities to cause a spurt of new gun sales. Gun controllers may want to rethink their 2020 strategy.
> The FBI’s most recent gun-sale figures are stunning. They show that in July the bureau carried out 3.6 million background checks, the third highest month on record. Adjusting to reflect checks only for gun purchases, the National Shooting Sports Foundation (NSSF) says this translates to 1.8 million gun sales for July 2020—a 122% increase over July 2019. The 12,141,032 gun sales through this July is just shy of the 13,199,172 sales for all of 2019.
> These record sales are best understood as a referendum on the riots, and the growing lack of confidence many Americans have that police will protect them. This is more than National Rifle Association spin.
> Plenty of Democrats own guns, many of them the blue-collar Democrats who voted for Donald Trump in 2016 and whom Joe Biden hopes to woo back. Forty percent of first-time buyers are women. An NSSF survey of gun retailers reports that sales to black Americans are up 58.2% for the first six months of this year, the largest increase for any demographic group. . . .
> ...


Gun owners tend to vote Republican.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 6, 2020)

nononono said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You always have kinda liked it.
Can’t figure that one out, almost as hard to believe as Ricky Voting for its husband.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 6, 2020)

nononono said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The first two are in no way Michelle O.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 6, 2020)

Sounds like it’s time for Biden to get back in the basement.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 6, 2020)

Biden's lead over Trump drops, now almost identical to Hillary's at this point in 2016
					

Oh my.




					hotair.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 6, 2020)

Leo Terrell Reacts To Biden ‘Diverse’ Comments: ‘The Mindset Of A Plantation Owner’
					

Leo Terrell said that Joe Biden has "the mindset of a plantation owner" during a Thursday night appearance on Fox News' "Hannity."




					dailycaller.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 6, 2020)

Joe Biden Tries to 'Clarify' Remarks About African Americans; No Apology
					

Joe Biden attempted to "clarify" his remarks when he said African Americans were not diverse, unlike Latinos -- but he did not apologize.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## espola (Aug 6, 2020)

espola said:


> What part are you having trouble with there?







__





						Revolt at Cincinnati - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Nonononono (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 7, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I know who's manlier...
> 
> View attachment 8522


There's your fetish/obsession/jealousy again.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 7, 2020)

messy said:


> Man, you're good, THE OUTLAW.
> Hey, I like that! All caps!


With the little cowboy hat, the play gun and his buddy with the cute little sheriffs badge, precious.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 7, 2020)

Nonononono said:


>


He can't even pronounce prominent America names, Yo-sem-i-te. Lol! A pampered, privilege, soft handed buffoon who knows nothing about history, America or its people is the savior of the ignorant, " he's a gunna maga!"
.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 7, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He can't even pronounce prominent America names, Yo-sem-i-te. Lol! A pampered, privilege, soft handed buffoon who knows nothing about history, America or its people is the savior of the ignorant, " he's a gunna maga!"
> .


How did this buffoon beat you people?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 7, 2020)

espola said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why are you replying to yourself?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 7, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> With the little cowboy hat, the play gun and his buddy with the cute little sheriffs badge, precious.


Need I refresh your memory of the beating you already took with regards to profile names and photos, beta male?  Which little homo are you?


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 7, 2020)




----------



## nononono (Aug 7, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The first two are in no way Michelle O.


*That's a strong possibility...!
There's a lot of photo shopped images with her head
on other torsos...*

QUOTE="Sheriff Joe, post: 350694, member: 1585"

You always have kinda liked it.
*That's correct also....she is a woman !*

Can’t figure that one out, almost as hard to
believe as Ricky Voting for its husband.
*Not hard to figure out...she was " picked " to be his spouse...*
*The route he was to travel was preordained and she went *
*with it.....obvious as heck...!
Look at what she did before he was inserted into her life... !*

/QUOTE


*And now for something completely different.............


NETFLIXS is under water deep.......!






Graph from six days ago...Forbes.

And just who is tied to Netflixs......Obama....That's who..

At a Profit vs Loss standpoint this company is bleeding cash
@ approximately 30% more than intake.....that is bad....very bad !

And who knows where the real numbers likely stand....!*


----------



## Nonononono (Aug 7, 2020)

nononono said:


> *That's a strong possibility...!
> There's a lot of photo shopped images with her head
> on other torsos...*
> 
> ...


*BARACK HUSSEIN OBAMA !!!!

YOU KNOW WHO ELSE HAS THREE NAMES ?

LEE HARVEY OSWALD !!!!*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 7, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> *BARACK HUSSEIN OBAMA !!!!
> 
> YOU KNOW WHO ELSE HAS THREE NAMES ?
> 
> LEE HARVEY OSWALD !!!!*


mmm,mmm,mmm...


----------



## messy (Aug 7, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Biden's lead over Trump drops, now almost identical to Hillary's at this point in 2016
> 
> 
> Oh my.
> ...


Thanks for sharing...how did you find a reasonable article? That's never happened. The most important portions below...

"There are two caveats about the 2016/2020 comparison, though. One is that the Democratic convention four years ago was held in late July. Clinton got a big bounce from it in early August, ultimately soaring to a lead of 7.9 points over Trump. Biden’s current lead over Trump owes nothing to a bounce of any kind. In fact, because the Democratic convention is shaping up to be entirely remote this year, there may be no convention bounce for either candidate. All of which is to say that the 2016 polling at this point in time shows Hillary at (nearly) her best and Biden at his recent worst. And yet they’re still even."

"To get fully back into contention he’ll need either meaningful progress on containing the epidemic, I think, or a series of unforced errors by Biden that alienate voters somehow. But what are the odds of that?"


----------



## Nonononono (Aug 7, 2020)

*BARACK HUSSEIN OBAMA = JOHN WAYNE GACEY*


----------



## notintheface (Aug 7, 2020)

From the WSJ









						Joe Arpaio Loses Sheriff’s Race in Second Failed Comeback Bid
					

Mr. Arpaio on Friday was narrowly defeated in his bid to win back the sheriff’s post in metro Phoenix that he held for 24 years before being voted out in 2016 amid voter frustrations.




					www.wsj.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 8, 2020)

nononono said:


> *That's a strong possibility...!
> There's a lot of photo shopped images with her head
> on other torsos...*
> 
> ...


There’s an ass for every seat.
I heard one of Biden’s GP candidates just dumped all her Netflix stock.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 8, 2020)

notintheface said:


> From the WSJ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No problem, he already did what he could to keep Americans safe.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 8, 2020)

She’s a credit to her rice.








						Rumor: Biden has chosen his VP, as Susan Rice offloads Netflix stock
					

Hmmmm.




					hotair.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 8, 2020)

Police: Rape Suspect Gets Released From Jail Over COVID, Allegedly Murders His Accuser
					

A Maryland man being held in a Virginia prison on rape charges was released over coronavirus concerns, then allegedly murdered his accuser, according to




					www.dailywire.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 8, 2020)

Biden doing a little 'Jive Talkin''
					

Back in the summer of 1975, The Bee Gees revived their career with




					www.americanthinker.com


----------



## messy (Aug 8, 2020)

__





						Loading…
					





					img.huffingtonpost.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 8, 2020)

messy said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So what’s the story?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 8, 2020)

Final mail-in primary failure rate in New York City: 20.8%
					

Meltdown ahead.




					hotair.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 8, 2020)

Awkward: Biden and His Campaign Are at Odds Over a Potential VP Pick
					

Wow.




					townhall.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 8, 2020)

Angel Mom: Democrats 'Protect' Illegal Aliens over Americans Like Sarah
					

Michelle Root said that Democrats "protect" illegal aliens over Americans killed by illegal aliens, such as daughter Sarah.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## messy (Aug 8, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Awkward: Biden and His Campaign Are at Odds Over a Potential VP Pick
> 
> 
> Wow.
> ...


AUG. 7, 2020, AT 6:00 AM
Trump Wants To Postpone The Election, But Americans Really Don’t


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 8, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


>


Great movie, Spicoli.  If the liberals are in charge, that bum will get free everything.  You and me?  We just get the bill for it.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 8, 2020)

Robin Williams’ ‘rambling’ Joe Biden bit resurfaces 11 years later
					

The resurfaced bit began circulating this week.




					nypost.com


----------



## espola (Aug 9, 2020)

T ran away from his own press conference when a reporter asked him why he has lied about this so many times.


----------



## espola (Aug 9, 2020)

The story about t wanting his face on Mt Rushmore so badly that he presented the Governor of South Dakota with a plaster model of the monument with his face included is obviously untrue.  He already has a wing at the monument dedicated in his honor --





__





						Loading…
					





					q-xx.bstatic.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 9, 2020)

Do  you libtards REALLY not see the problem?  Dirty skank calls Trump a 'wannabe authoritarian' but wants other libtards to defend his choices, apparently no matter what, and support them because they're *women seeking power*.  Uh, what?

*She called on anyone with a platform needs to "speak out and defend the woman that (former) Vice President Biden picks" amid "biases and attitude about women seeking power." *









						Hillary Clinton: Biden has 'great choices' for running mate to help defeat 'wannabe authoritarian'
					

The former first lady and '16 Democratic nominee also spoke about the role sexism plays in the campaign as the former VP prepares to put a woman on the ticket.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 9, 2020)

espola said:


> T ran away from his own press conference when a reporter asked him why he has lied about this so many times.


Biden is too much of a pussy to meet with Chris Wallace despite him being a hardcore libtard.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 9, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Do  you libtards REALLY not see the problem?  Dirty skank calls Trump a 'wannabe authoritarian' but wants other libtards to defend his choices, apparently no matter what, and support them because they're *women seeking power*.  Uh, what?
> 
> *She called on anyone with a platform needs to "speak out and defend the woman that (former) Vice President Biden picks" amid "biases and attitude about women seeking power." *
> 
> ...


The only thing lower than a lib is a dirty skank.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 9, 2020)

That's great, Joe.  Now who has the DNC picked for your sidekick(ed)?  You remember the DNC... they stole Bernie's nomination and gave it to you.









						Biden tells Fox News he has chosen running mate
					

Fox News correspondent Peter Doocy reports on the latest.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 9, 2020)

Thank goodness this fucktard doesn't run my company.









						Biden Accidentally Reveals GM's Future Corvette Plans
					

What Happened: Joe Biden may have accidentally disclosed the future plans for General Motor Inc.'s (NYSE: GM) Corvette in his campaign ad.The ad was posted on Biden's Twitter account on Wednesday in which he spoke about his passion for driving and the prospective market dominance of American...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 9, 2020)

espola said:


> The story about t wanting his face on Mt Rushmore so badly that he presented the Governor of South Dakota with a plaster model of the monument with his face included is obviously untrue.  He already has a wing at the monument dedicated in his honor --
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If he wins reelection after all the bullshit and cheating with the dnc-msm-pms and tds I will lobby for him to get his own mountain.


----------



## messy (Aug 9, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> If he wins reelection after all the bullshit and cheating with the dnc-msm-pms and tds I will lobby for him to get his own mountain.


Huh? I think your struggling a bit today. 
All wound up and flailing against reality.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 9, 2020)

messy said:


> Huh?


I said, "If he wins, I'll lobby for Trump to not just get a spot on Mt Rushmore, but his own mountain, maybe even a bigger one"


----------



## espola (Aug 9, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I said, "If he wins, I'll lobby for Trump to not just get a spot on Mt Rushmore, but his own mountain, maybe even a bigger one"


They have one ready.









						Mount Trashmore Park - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## messy (Aug 9, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I said, "If he wins, I'll lobby for Trump to not just get a spot on Mt Rushmore, but his own mountain, maybe even a bigger one"


You must have forgotten all those kooky initials you added.
That’s ok. Your frat of dummys probably knows what you meant.
Looking forward to see what all those Sturgis idiots bring home to their communities, aren’t you?
More dead people...what happened to our country?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 9, 2020)

messy said:


> You must have forgotten all those kooky initials you added.
> That’s ok. Your frat of dummys probably knows what you meant.
> Looking forward to see what all those Sturgis idiots bring home to their communities, aren’t you?
> More dead people...what happened to our country?


I cant hear you with all the music and crowd noise in the background.
You at the game?

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1292258364370620420


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 9, 2020)

messy said:


> Looking forward to see what all those Sturgis idiots bring home to their communities, aren’t you?
> More dead people...what happened to our country?


Are you talking about the peaceful protest in Sturgis?
Those are exempt.


----------



## notintheface (Aug 9, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I cant hear you with all the music and crowd noise in the background.
> You at the game?
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1292258364370620420


Once again you're quoting tweets from users who are likely bots:






						Bot Sentinel - @DoingRight1
					






					botsentinel.com
				




Why do you keep quoting Russian twitter bots? What kind of disinformation are you trying to spread?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 9, 2020)

Looks Like Biden Can't Remember How Much He Loves Payroll Tax Cuts
					

Former Vice President and presumptive Democratic Presidential Candidate Joe Biden is a big fan of payroll tax cuts, at least he was until Trump deferred payroll taxes on Saturday. Unable




					townhall.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 9, 2020)

notintheface said:


> Once again you're quoting tweets from users who are likely bots:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Russian bots are much better than the urine stream media.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 9, 2020)

notintheface said:


> Once again you're quoting tweets from users who are likely bots:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It’s messy’s game. 
Are you saying the video isn’t real?

btw, I just quoted you.
What next?


----------



## messy (Aug 9, 2020)

notintheface said:


> Once again you're quoting tweets from users who are likely bots:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Poor Ricky gave up on real information years ago. 
He does opinion only. Never facts. He doesn’t like ‘em...they pretty much always prove he’s wrong.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 9, 2020)

messy said:


> Poor Ricky gave up on real information years ago.
> He does opinion only. Never facts. He doesn’t like ‘em...they pretty much always prove he’s wrong.


Yawn.
Get a new act Hüsker-mess.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 9, 2020)

‘Unconstitutional Slop’: Pelosi Blasts Trump Executive Orders On Coronavirus Relief
					

House Speaker Nancy Pelosi quoted Republican Nebraska Sen. Ben Sasse during a Sunday morning appearance on CNN's "State of the Union."




					dailycaller.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 9, 2020)

Steve Mnuchin: Democrats Will Have ‘A Lot Of Explaining To Do’ If They Sue To Stop Trump Executive Orders
					

Steve Mnuchin said Democrats will have "a lot of explaining to do" if they bring a lawsuit to stop Trump's executive orders on coronavirus relief.




					dailycaller.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 9, 2020)

National Polls: Biden's Lead Over Trump Shrinks to 3
					

Joe Biden's lead over President Trump in the national popular vote shrunk to just three points according to the most recent polls.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## messy (Aug 9, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Yawn.
> Get a new act Hüsker-mess.


Read and learn, son.
That way not all your info will come from bots.
How many times in the past week and on how many different threads has that happened? 
Fortunately for you, you’re not intelligent enough to be embarrassed that all your info is wrong and worse yet, the “info” is created to wind up gullible dummies.
Fool.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 9, 2020)

messy said:


> Read and learn, son.
> That way not all your info will come from bots.
> How many times in the past week and on how many different threads has that happened?
> Fortunately for you, you’re not intelligent enough to be embarrassed that all your info is wrong and worse yet, the “info” is created to wind up gullible dummies.
> Fool.


Hilarious.
Should I refer to you as gray choklit from now on?


----------



## espola (Aug 10, 2020)

All politics is local.









						GOP Chair Who Called Mail Voting ‘Fraught With Danger’ Voted by Mail 22 Straight Times
					

It isn’t just high-profile Republican officials who have utilized mail voting. It’s San Diego’s Republican voters — and they’ve done so in no small part because GOP campaigns have long seen it as an opportunity.




					www.voiceofsandiego.org


----------



## messy (Aug 10, 2020)

Which one is Ricky?
$350K membership fee...these are among the poorer folks the president hangs out with.
The most tone deaf photo while campaigning during a pandemic that one can possibly have.


----------



## messy (Aug 10, 2020)

What did McConnell tell his senators in tough races? 
To distance themselves from Trump?
Hmmm, I wonder why.


----------



## messy (Aug 10, 2020)

LOLOL! 
While Trump is golfing and not governing, he’s being represented by The Taliban administration...see ya’!

'The Lord and the Founding Fathers created executive orders,' says Peter Navarro in defending Trump move


----------



## notintheface (Aug 10, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Russian bots are much better than the urine stream media.


So now we see you're on Putin's side.


----------



## messy (Aug 10, 2020)

notintheface said:


> So now we see you're on Putin's side.


Not news. Joe knows who Trump’s boss is.


----------



## nononono (Aug 10, 2020)

notintheface said:


> So now we see you're on Putin's side.


*Knotontheface......wipe that white stuff off your face...*


----------



## messy (Aug 10, 2020)

This makes a lot of sense...good to see.

Three months out from the presidential election, progressive groups are coming up with names and key criteria for the kinds of judicial nominees they want presumptive Democratic nominee Joe Biden to appoint if he wins the White House


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 10, 2020)

My goodness... the mob sure feels entitled.  Go ahead, Joe, you big pussy.  Don't pick the best qualified... pick the most politically correct.









						More than 100 Black leaders and celebrities urge Biden to pick Black woman as VP
					

The letter, released Monday, urged Joe Biden to select a Black woman as his running mate. He is reportedly considering Sen. Kamala Harris, D-Calif., and former Obama national security adviser Susan Rice.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 10, 2020)

messy said:


> View attachment 8561
> 
> Which one is Ricky?
> $350K membership fee...these are among the poorer folks the president hangs out with.
> The most tone deaf photo while campaigning during a pandemic that one can possibly have.


What's wrong, sweetheart?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 10, 2020)

messy said:


> This makes a lot of sense...good to see.
> 
> Three months out from the presidential election, progressive groups are coming up with names and key criteria for the kinds of judicial nominees they want presumptive Democratic nominee Joe Biden to appoint if he wins the White House


Who are you talking to?  Are you forgetting to log into your other profile when having a "conversation" ?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 10, 2020)

*THIS *stupid bitch... you've been negotiating for months.  Fuck you.  No more of my money to illegals and The Kennedy Center.









						Pelosi: 'We have to' return to negotiations - CNN Video
					

House Speaker Nancy Pelosi tells CNN's Dana Bash that Republicans and Democrats must come back to the negotiating table on the coronavirus relief package.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Desert Hound (Aug 10, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> *THIS *stupid bitch... you've been negotiating for months.  Fuck you.  No more of my money to illegals and The Kennedy Center.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just the other day she was indicating she wasn't very willing to negotiate. 

Way too much crap in the house bill that has nothing to do with the virus.


----------



## messy (Aug 10, 2020)

Which was the bill where Trump randomly included the gazillion dollar new FBI building, across from his hotel? That got rejected, right?


----------



## messy (Aug 10, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> *THIS *stupid bitch... you've been negotiating for months.  Fuck you.  No more of my money to illegals and The Kennedy Center.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She's the boss...and don't you forget it.


----------



## espola (Aug 10, 2020)

messy said:


> Which was the bill where Trump randomly included the gazillion dollar new FBI building, across from his hotel? That got rejected, right?


So no competitor could move into the eventually-abandoned lot occupied by the current FBI building in a primo DC location.  As much of a sleazeball as t is about just about anything he does as President, he still knows how to work real estate deals.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 10, 2020)

messy said:


> She's the boss...and don't you forget it.


The boss of what... turkey necks and happy hour?  It almost hurts as much listening to her slurring babble.  Don't know if it's age, dentures or scotch.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 10, 2020)

espola said:


> So no competitor could move into the eventually-abandoned lot occupied by the current FBI building in a primo DC location.  As much of a sleazeball as t is about just about anything he does as President, he still knows how to work real estate deals.


The FBI needs a new building.  Apparently Nancy Bacardi thought The Kennedy Center needed a remodel and you never bitched about that.


----------



## messy (Aug 10, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> The boss of what... turkey necks and happy hour?  It almost hurts as much listening to her slurring babble.  Don't know if it's age, dentures or scotch.


Actually she’s not your boss. Not in a million years would she hire you.
Makes me curious who is your boss. Jesus I can’t imagine.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 10, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> The boss of what... turkey necks and happy hour?  It almost hurts as much listening to her slurring babble.  Don't know if it's age, dentures or scotch.


All of the above......


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 10, 2020)

messy said:


> Actually she’s not your boss. Not in a million years would she hire you.
> Makes me curious who is your boss. Jesus I can’t imagine.


Who in their right mind would work for that hag?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 10, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> The FBI needs a new building.  Apparently Nancy Bacardi thought The Kennedy Center needed a remodel and you never bitched about that.


Hypocrisy knows no bounds...


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 10, 2020)

messy said:


> Actually she’s not your boss. Not in a million years would she hire you.
> Makes me curious who is your boss. Jesus I can’t imagine.


That's true... she'd never hire me because I get shit done, don't drink during the day and I don't give hard earned American tax dollars to illegals.


----------



## messy (Aug 10, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Hypocrisy knows no bounds...


Hey Trumpie!

You definitely strike me as a guy who backs 
corrupt losers. Keep pushing for Trump.



@BillKristol
The GOP coronavirus bill has $1.75b for a new FBI building in its present location so as to block a potential competitor to the Trump Hotel, and 100% deduction for business meals (which would benefit Trump's hotels). But not a cent for safe and secure elections this November.
4:30 PM · Jul 27, 2020


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 10, 2020)

messy said:


> Hey Trumpie!
> 
> You definitely strike me as a guy who backs
> corrupt losers. Keep pushing for Trump.
> ...


Psssst.... here's the difference between a winner and a loser:


----------



## messy (Aug 10, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Psssst.... here's the difference between a winner and a loser:
> 
> View attachment 8569 View attachment 8570


It’s good you take comfort in 2016.
That will calm you down this November...you will learn what a “landslide” is and we haven’t had one of those in a long time. Not since ‘08!


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 10, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> The boss of what... turkey necks and happy hour?  It almost hurts as much listening to her slurring babble.  Don't know if it's age, dentures or scotch.


Noon Drunk Nancy's happy hour is what most of us call breakfast.


----------



## messy (Aug 10, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Noon Drunk Nancy's happy hour is what most of us call breakfast.


Nancy is a total boss...or haven’t you noticed?
Looks to me like she and McConnell and Trump are all doing their thing. And she certainly holds her own.
But in 5 months, she will have the president on her team. 
Then you will really get to enjoy her.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 10, 2020)

messy said:


> It’s good you take comfort in 2016.
> That will calm you down this November...you will learn what a “landslide” is and we haven’t had one of those in a long time. Not since ‘08!


I'd say the look on Cankles Rodham's face spells L-A-N-D-S-L-I-D-E.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 10, 2020)

messy said:


> Nancy is a total boss...or haven’t you noticed?
> Looks to me like she and McConnell and Trump are all doing their thing. And she certainly holds her own.
> But in 5 months, she will have the president on her team.
> Then you will really get to enjoy her.


Is that what senate candidate Biden told you?

(Goddamn, methy, I have to say... cracking on your sore, loser ass never gets old.)


----------



## messy (Aug 10, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I'd say the look on Cankles Rodham's face spells L-A-N-D-S-L-I-D-E.


Not surprisingly, you're not too good with numbers.
She won the popular vote by 3,000,000 people and her electoral defeat was by 74 electoral votes.
A landslide was '08, where Obama won the popular vote by close to 10 million votes and the electoral college by 192 votes.
I'm sure that's too much for you to comprehend...
Work on it for November and try to understand. Never too late to learn.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 10, 2020)

messy said:


> Not surprisingly, you're not too good with numbers.
> She won the popular vote by 3,000,000 people and her electoral defeat was by 74 electoral votes.
> A landslide was '08, where Obama won the popular vote by close to 10 million votes and the electoral college by 192 votes.
> I'm sure that's too much for you to comprehend...
> Work on it for November and try to understand. Never too late to learn.


Not surprisingly... you're not too good with reality.  The "popular" vote has never mattered in the history of this country.  

... but I get it... you're just making this shit up as you go along.


----------



## messy (Aug 10, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Not surprisingly... you're not too good with reality.  The "popular" vote has never mattered in the history of this country.
> 
> ... but I get it... you're just making this shit up as you go along.


Biden will probably win by about 5 million.
And electoral should be about 100.
Don’t strain with this stuff. Just read it later.
Comin’ up!


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 10, 2020)

messy said:


> Biden will probably win by about 5 million.
> And electoral should be about 100.
> Don’t strain with this stuff. Just read it later.
> Comin’ up!


Dementia Joe will make a terrific senator... if he can win that race.


----------



## Imtired (Aug 10, 2020)

Wow, the “1917” pandemic (of 1918) ended WWII early according to Trump.   Maybe he needs to retake that cognitive test.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1292956445944606721


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 10, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Wow, the “1917” pandemic (of 1918) ended WWII early according to Trump.   Maybe he needs to retake that cognitive test.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1292956445944606721


That's an interesting twist you put on his words.  You've been in hiding and waiting for that opportunity, have you?  Been really tired?


----------



## messy (Aug 10, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> That's an interesting twist you put on his words.  You've been in hiding and waiting for that opportunity, have you?  Been really tired?


Interesting twist? How so? Was there another twist?
I don’t think so.

After you explain, tell us more about your post the other day when you were mad at Facebook for cluttering your feed with ads of naked women and solicitations for porn sites. 

If you need me to remind you, I’m happy to pull it up.


----------



## messy (Aug 10, 2020)

What did Sen. Sasse (R-Neb.) call Trump’s executive orders?
“Unconstitutional slop?”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 10, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Wow, the “1917” pandemic (of 1918) ended WWII early according to Trump.   Maybe he needs to retake that cognitive test.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1292956445944606721


Come on man, are you a junkie?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 10, 2020)

messy said:


> What did Sen. Sasse (R-Neb.) call Trump’s executive orders?
> “Unconstitutional slop?”


You mean Ben sisse?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 10, 2020)

messy said:


> Interesting twist? How so? Was there another twist?
> I don’t think so.
> 
> After you explain, tell us more about your post the other day when you were mad at Facebook for cluttering your feed with ads of naked women and solicitations for porn sites.
> ...


Did you switch back to this profile now?  Hard to keep track of you.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 10, 2020)

messy said:


> Interesting twist? How so? Was there another twist?
> I don’t think so.
> 
> After you explain, tell us more about your post the other day when you were mad at Facebook for cluttering your feed with ads of naked women and solicitations for porn sites.
> ...


I already educated you and your 4 profiles on that.  You ran and cried.  Are you back for more now?


----------



## messy (Aug 10, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I already educated you and your 4 profiles on that.  You ran and cried.  Are you back for more now?


You get ads for women and porn on your fb feed.
Your words, sailor!


----------



## messy (Aug 10, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> That's an interesting twist you put on his words.  You've been in hiding and waiting for that opportunity, have you?  Been really tired?


Interesting twist? What do you mean?
What other “twist” could there be on Trump’s words?
I’m sure that my question embarrasses you...you’re not the brightest.
So I don’t expect you to answer.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 10, 2020)

messy said:


> Interesting twist? What do you mean?
> What other “twist” could there be on Trump’s words?
> I’m sure that my question embarrasses you...you’re not the brightest.
> So I don’t expect you to answer.


What do you think of when you hear the words, "grey chocklit"?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 10, 2020)

100 Black Leaders Urge Biden to Pick Black Woman as VP or Risk Losing
					

More than 100 black male leaders, including prominent celebrities, are urging Joe Biden to pick a black woman as his running mate.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 10, 2020)

messy said:


> You get ads for women and porn on your fb feed.
> Your words, sailor!


No, I don't, and this has been explained to your dumb ass 3 times now.  Your mistake, princess.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 10, 2020)

messy said:


> Interesting twist? What do you mean?
> What other “twist” could there be on Trump’s words?
> I’m sure that my question embarrasses you...you’re not the brightest.
> So I don’t expect you to answer.


Nevermind... Trump's humor goes over your head.

And log back into your other profile if you want to discuss your original post.


----------



## espola (Aug 11, 2020)

__





						Loading…
					





					scontent-lax3-1.xx.fbcdn.net


----------



## messy (Aug 11, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Nevermind... Trump's humor goes over your head.
> 
> And log back into your other profile if you want to discuss your original post.


As I suspected...you messed up again. 
Maybe you can lose some of the anger and start thinking clearly.


----------



## messy (Aug 11, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> No, I don't, and this has been explained to your dumb ass 3 times now.  Your mistake, princess.


This is what you wrote...

“Nevermind they leave up female ads, with nudity, trying to divert you to porn sites.”

Can you show us one of those ads that you get?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 11, 2020)

messy said:


> Hey Trumpie!
> 
> You definitely strike me as a guy who backs
> corrupt losers. Keep pushing for Trump.
> ...


Your a fucking idiot and a punk.
Keep spreading lies...


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 11, 2020)

messy said:


> This is what you wrote...
> 
> “Nevermind they leave up female ads, with nudity, trying to divert you to porn sites.”
> 
> Can you show us one of those ads that you get?


Are you on facebook?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 11, 2020)

messy said:


> As I suspected...you messed up again.
> Maybe you can lose some of the anger and start thinking clearly.


I messed up?  You 'meth'd' up when you forget which profile you were posting under and responded to yourself... AGAIN.


----------



## messy (Aug 11, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I messed up?  You 'meth'd' up when you forget which profile you were posting under and responded to yourself... AGAIN.


Take a breath and look forward to November 4th...first day of a return to normal.


----------



## messy (Aug 11, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Your a fucking idiot and a punk.
> Keep spreading lies...


Hey I got bad news. Your man Trump is gonna lose.
Why do you like him so much? 
You like him and his family running things?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 11, 2020)

messy said:


> Take a breath and look forward to November 4th...first day of a return to normal.


I will... and you take a breath when posting under multiple profiles and remember to log out and back in, mmm'k?


----------



## messy (Aug 11, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I will... and you take a breath when posting under multiple profiles and remember to log out and back in, mmm'k?


No other profiles...except the one where I act like a porn star and show up on your Facebook feed...I don’t get those on my feed.
I can’t imagine a guy like you has trouble getting laid.
LOL!!!


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 11, 2020)

messy said:


> Hey I got bad news. Your man Trump is gonna lose.
> Why do you like him so much?
> You like him and his family running things?


We don't like Hillary or Joe running things.  See, liberals care about getting re-elected and getting paid, and they'll sell our souls and tax dollars to make it happen.  Trump doesn't get paid... he's donating his salary.  

*Trump*:
- respecting our country
- bringing soldiers home
- having a robust economy
- supporting law and order
- protecting our borders

*Biden:*
- no flags at their debates
- promising free healthcare to illegal aliens
- forcing successful people to pay deadbeats more money
- getting rid of border patrol agents to encourage illegal crossings
- removing police forces so social workers are responsible for our safety

It's a simple choice, really.


----------



## messy (Aug 11, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> We don't like Hillary or Joe running things.  See, liberals care about getting re-elected and getting paid, and they'll sell our souls and tax dollars to make it happen.  Trump doesn't get paid... he's donating his salary.
> 
> *Trump*:
> - respecting our country
> ...


That’s not the choice at all.
Fortunately, the choice between Biden and Trump is clear and Biden wins.
Sorry, bud


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 11, 2020)

messy said:


> That’s not the choice at all.
> Fortunately, the choice between Biden and Trump is clear and Biden wins.
> Sorry, bud


That's exactly the choice.  Sorry "bud"... your policies, alone, ruin any chance the moronic Biden ever gave you.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 11, 2020)

messy said:


> No other profiles...except the one where I act like a porn star and show up on your Facebook feed...I don’t get those on my feed.
> I can’t imagine a guy like you has trouble getting laid.
> LOL!!!


I've caught you replying to yourself 3 times... then your sad attempt at damage control, by trying to make it look deliberate, was even more comical.  Let's not pretend you don't have more than 1 profile.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 11, 2020)

messy said:


> Hey I got bad news. Your man Trump is gonna lose.
> Why do you like him so much?
> You like him and his family running things?


You and Trump have so much in common....
He's a narcissistic buffoon, so are you...
He's a known liar, so are you.
I don't support him, and if you were broke down on the highway, I wouldn't even slow down.
You're a fraud and a punk.....


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 11, 2020)

And the loser is... HEELS UP HARRIS!









						Joe Biden picks Kamala Harris as running mate
					

The choice puts her in a position to make history if Biden defeats Trump.




					www.axios.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 11, 2020)

KAMALA HARRIS HAS BEEN TOUGH ON BLACK PEOPLE, NOT CRIME - AFROPUNK
					

For many people in the Black community, Kamala Harris' history as a prosecutor is disturbing and reason to




					afropunk.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 11, 2020)

Why the Label "Gold Digger" Is a Double Standard
					

Accusing female politicians of dating their way to the top is a brilliant move by sexists.




					www.harpersbazaar.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 11, 2020)




----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 11, 2020)




----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 11, 2020)




----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 11, 2020)

I guess the High Speed Rail to NOWHERE wasn't such a good idea, Grusom.  Make sure you keep taking good care of illegals, though.  Them first.









						"No money in the piggy bank" says California's Newsom
					

After negotiations broke down between the White House and top Democrats in Congress over how best to help Americans cope with the toll of the crisis Trump said signed orders he said would provide an extra $400 per week in unemployment payments, less than the $600 per week passed earlier in the...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## messy (Aug 11, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> You and Trump have so much in common....
> He's a narcissistic buffoon, so are you...
> He's a known liar, so are you.
> I don't support him, and if you were broke down on the highway, I wouldn't even slow down.
> You're a fraud and a punk.....


I’m honest about who I am. Every post you make is negative partisanship against Biden.
You’re for Trump. Own it, pussy.


----------



## messy (Aug 11, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I guess the High Speed Rail to NOWHERE wasn't such a good idea, Grusom.  Make sure you keep taking good care of illegals, though.  Them first.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rich people are richer than ever. It’s amazing!

I’d like to give more health care and education to the undocumented. Lord knows we can afford it.

Just look at how the budget deficit balloons under Trump and his family is raking it in!

This isn’t a problem, son.


----------



## messy (Aug 11, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> View attachment 8586


Did that show up on your FB feed along with all those “ads” you tell us about, soliciting you to porn sites?

I get it. Some of us have to get our rocks off thinking about others.

You don’t exactly strike me as a ladies‘ man.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 11, 2020)




----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 11, 2020)

messy said:


> Rich people are richer than ever. It’s amazing!
> 
> I’d like to give more health care and education to the undocumented. Lord knows we can afford it.
> 
> ...


No, we can't afford it, and it's not our job to give money we don't have to people that don't belong here.

If rich people want to donate more, that's their choice, not yours.


----------



## messy (Aug 11, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> View attachment 8588


I assume you play with yourself while you post all these photos of pretty Kamala Harris which reference her and sex. 
You’re super creepy.


----------



## messy (Aug 11, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> No, we can't afford it, and it's not our job to give money we don't have to people that don't belong here.
> 
> If rich people want to donate more, that's their choice, not yours.


We can totally afford it!


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 11, 2020)

messy said:


> We can totally afford it!


Doesn't matter.  We grown ups don't encourage illegal aliens to break our laws and reward them to come here.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 11, 2020)

messy said:


> I assume you play with yourself while you post all these photos of pretty Kamala Harris which reference her and sex.
> You’re super creepy.


She looks like a man.  Tulsi Gabbard is nice to look at... but she's not old or white enough for you morons.  Assuming... it's really unnerving.

... and I don't think Tulsi banged her married boss as a kick start to the career.


----------



## Desert Hound (Aug 11, 2020)

"never vote for anyone who knows what Willie Brown tastes like"


----------



## nononono (Aug 11, 2020)




----------



## Imtired (Aug 11, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> "never vote for anyone who knows what Willie Brown tastes like"


Ah yes, coming from someone who supports a President who paid off a porn star.   You sound scared.  Maybe this is why?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1293291662370836480


----------



## espola (Aug 11, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Ah yes, coming from someone who supports a President who paid off a porn star.   You sound scared.  Maybe this is why?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1293291662370836480


In less than a minute, the career prosecutor gets the suspect to contradict himself in sworn testimony.


----------



## messy (Aug 11, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Ah yes, coming from someone who supports a President who paid off a porn star.   You sound scared.  Maybe this is why?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1293291662370836480


She's nails. Of course they're scared.

Outlaw just gets hard and thinks about her having sex...so he's on a different trip altogether. He can't stop talking about it.

She has a white husband, Outlaw...go find yourself some brown sugar.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 11, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Ah yes, coming from someone who supports a President who paid off a porn star.   You sound scared.  Maybe this is why?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1293291662370836480


LMAO!  Why would you post that drivel?  She accomplished nothing.  She tried... much like the way she prosecuted.  Miserably.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 11, 2020)

messy said:


> She's nails. Of course they're scared.
> 
> Outlaw just gets hard and thinks about her having sex...so he's on a different trip altogether. He can't stop talking about it.
> 
> She has a white husband, Outlaw...go find yourself some brown sugar.


You're getting more bizarre by the minute.  By the way, she's had Willie Brown in her... no thanks.  You can't wash that off.


----------



## Desert Hound (Aug 11, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Ah yes, coming from someone who supports a President who paid off a porn star.   You sound scared.  Maybe this is why?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1293291662370836480


She wasn't even polling well in CA before she dropped out of the Dem primary race.


----------



## Imtired (Aug 11, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> She wasn't even polling well in CA before she dropped out of the Dem primary race.


Weak, but hold onto whatever thread helps you through this.


----------



## nononono (Aug 11, 2020)

messy said:


> I assume you play with yourself while you post all these photos of pretty Kamala Harris which reference her and sex.
> You’re super creepy.


*You project that quite a bit.....
Hence your Forum name ....." Messy " ...all over the drapes.
Ya creepy peeper....*


----------



## nononono (Aug 11, 2020)

*+






=

California AG*


----------



## nononono (Aug 11, 2020)

*+







=

California Senate*


----------



## messy (Aug 11, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> She wasn't even polling well in CA before she dropped out of the Dem primary race.


uh oh, i hope that doesn't mean biden loses CA because of this.


----------



## nononono (Aug 11, 2020)

*+








=

VP Pick......!*


----------



## nononono (Aug 11, 2020)

messy said:


> uh oh, i hope that doesn't mean biden loses CA because of this.










*Heels Up !*


----------



## messy (Aug 11, 2020)

Now let's get Katie Porter in Kamala's place as US Senator and have a very strong progressive presence in DC with both houses of Congress and the Presidency.
We can start by working on defeating the Coronavirus and helping those small businesses and workers who have been hurt.
Rich folks have killed it during this period, so higher taxes on those earning above $1m is fine.


----------



## messy (Aug 11, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Heels Up !*


You get hard thinking about Kamala's sex life too?
Why does that not surprise me...you and Outlaw...both really creepy and never get laid.
She is attractive, but don't obsess. Get your own brown sugar...if you can pay for it.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 11, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Weak, but hold onto whatever thread helps you through this.


Weak?!  LMAO!  The little whore couldn't even win her own state.


----------



## messy (Aug 11, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Weak?!  LMAO!  The little whore couldn't even win her own state.


You sound very, very scared, but you still sound like you're super turned on. 
I don't just want a majority in the Senate; I'd like a 2/3 majority...a lot to hope for!


----------



## nononono (Aug 11, 2020)

messy said:


> Now let's get Katie Porter in Kamala's place as US Senator and have a very strong progressive presence in DC with both houses of Congress and the Presidency.
> We can start by working on defeating the Coronavirus and helping those small businesses and workers who have been hurt.
> Rich folks have killed it during this period, so higher taxes on those earning above $1m is fine.



*You should stop abusing that picture of Katie Porter....*


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 11, 2020)

messy said:


> Now let's get Katie Porter in Kamala's place as US Senator and have a very strong progressive presence in DC with both houses of Congress and the Presidency.
> We can start by working on defeating the Coronavirus and helping those small businesses and workers who have been hurt.
> Rich folks have killed it during this period, so higher taxes on those earning above $1m is fine.


LMAO!  Wait, you mean "help those small businesses that have been destroyed by rioters because progressives don't believe in supporting laws or law enforcement"?

Yeah... rich people are such meanies.  All that success... all those programs their personal monies fund... all those jobs they create.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 11, 2020)

messy said:


> You sound very, very scared, but you still sound like you're super turned on.
> I don't just want a majority in the Senate; I'd like a 2/3 majority...a lot to hope for!


Scared of what?  The little slut couldn't even win her own state.  Kind of like Fauxahontas.  LMAO!


----------



## messy (Aug 11, 2020)

nononono said:


> *You should stop abusing that picture of Katie Porter....*


I love seeing all of your sex thoughts it's a funny picture. You hear about a woman and you immediately think of sex. Poor thing...I hear that Mexican brothels are still doing business with Americans. Can I buy you and Outlaw a trip down there?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 11, 2020)

messy said:


> You get hard thinking about Kamala's sex life too?
> Why does that not surprise me...you and Outlaw...both really creepy and never get laid.
> She is attractive, but don't obsess. Get your own brown sugar...if you can pay for it.


Is that like your 5th post about my genitals?  Why would I have to pay for it?  Did Kamala charge Willie?


----------



## messy (Aug 11, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> LMAO!  Wait, you mean "help those small businesses that have been destroyed by rioters because progressives don't believe in supporting laws or law enforcement"?
> 
> Yeah... rich people are such meanies.  All that success... all those programs their personal monies fund... all those jobs they create.
> 
> View attachment 8595


I haven't created that many. But absolutely willing to bear higher taxes...it benefits all of us.
Need to help those hurt by Covid.
Look at America in the 50's; a much higher tax rate and a more productive economy overall.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 11, 2020)

nononono said:


> *You should stop abusing that picture of Katie Porter....*


Is this hideous beast who they're referring to?  Is it a tranny or just another, frumpy libtard?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 11, 2020)

messy said:


> I haven't created that many. But absolutely willing to bear higher taxes...it benefits all of us.
> Need to help those hurt by Covid.
> Look at America in the 50's; a much higher tax rate and a more productive economy overall.


Those hurt by Covid were hurt by you liberal losers that need a tanked economy.  That's how desperate you are.  

We aren't in the 50's, fool.


----------



## nononono (Aug 11, 2020)

messy said:


> I love seeing all of your sex thoughts it's a funny picture. You hear about a woman and you immediately think of sex. Poor thing...I hear that Mexican brothels are still doing business with Americans. Can I buy you and Outlaw a trip down there?


*Men think about Women....that's Normal/Quite Normal.*
*
You.....I worry about.......
*
*Now you've revealed more that happens with your " Trips " down south...
I think you are Very:






*


----------



## nononono (Aug 11, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Is this hideous beast who they're referring to?  Is it a tranny or just another, frumpy libtard?
> 
> View attachment 8596



*It's VERY:




*


----------



## messy (Aug 11, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Those hurt by Covid were hurt by you liberal losers that need a tanked economy.  That's how desperate you are.
> 
> We aren't in the 50's, fool.


Much higher tax rate actually helped productivity. 
I don't need a tanked economy. My economy is kicking ass...you don't wanna know.


----------



## nononono (Aug 11, 2020)

*That's better left for the ........





*


----------



## messy (Aug 11, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Is this hideous beast who they're referring to?  Is it a tranny or just another, frumpy libtard?
> 
> View attachment 8596


She's fantastic.


----------



## messy (Aug 11, 2020)




----------



## nononono (Aug 11, 2020)

messy said:


> Much higher tax rate actually helped productivity.
> I don't need a tanked economy. My economy is kicking ass...you don't wanna know.


*You are a LIAR

or

A Loan Shark

Both belong in the:





*


----------



## nononono (Aug 11, 2020)

messy said:


> She's fantastic.


----------



## espola (Aug 11, 2020)

messy said:


>


I remember seeing that back when it happened.  It looked to m like Diamond was hoping to get out of it with his "I don't know..." responses, but thanks to video replays that was only the beginning.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 11, 2020)

messy said:


>


Hey, fat and frumpy, if you don't want to make $ 16.50/hr, go find another job.  You're paid what you're worth.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 11, 2020)

espola said:


> I remember seeing that back when it happened.  It looked to m like Diamond was hoping to get out of it with his "I don't know..." responses, but thanks to video replays that was only the beginning.


He's 65-years old, has an MBA from Harvard, oversees 300,000 employees... and it's Dimon.  Are you suggesting she should be paid what he's paid?
  LMAO!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 11, 2020)

messy said:


>


trump and his idiot brigade are terrified of smart, strong and powerful women who know who they are and what they can do.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 11, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Biden/Harris might be interesting.


Post #39 March 7, 2019 . . . just saying.


----------



## messy (Aug 11, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> trump and his idiot brigade are terrified of smart, strong and powerful women who know who they are and what they can do.


The Trumpies are afraid of women.
And they’re getting slaughtered by women in the polling. I think we have a lot of weak, scared men who like Trump.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 11, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> trump and his idiot brigade are terrified of smart, strong and powerful women who know who they are and what they can do.


Smart?  Being upset the job she looked at only pays $16.50 means she's smart?  LMAO!


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 11, 2020)

messy said:


> The Trumpies are afraid of women.
> And they’re getting slaughtered by women in the polling. I think we have a lot of weak, scared men who like Trump.


So much so that you libtards overlook sexual harassers like Joe Biden and Bill Clinton.  You're even MORE excited about a woman that has to bang her married boss to advance her career.  YEAH FOR HEELS UP HARRIS!  You were even willing to vote for a spineless doormat like Hillary despite her lacking the guts to leave Slick Willy.


----------



## messy (Aug 11, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> So much so that you libtards overlook sexual harassers like Joe Biden and Bill Clinton.  You're even MORE excited about a woman that has to bang her married boss to advance her career.  YEAH FOR HEELS UP HARRIS!  You were even willing to vote for a spineless doormat like Hillary despite her lacking the guts to leave Slick Willy.


There you go again. Heavy breathing and getting a semi thinking about Kamala again. 
She’s good looking...if I was super creepy and desperate like you I may do what you keep doing...thinking about her sexuality.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 11, 2020)

messy said:


> There you go again. Heavy breathing and getting a semi thinking about Kamala again.
> She’s good looking...if I was super creepy and desperate like you I may do what you keep doing...thinking about her sexuality.


Don't force me to block you.  Your sexual obsession with me has gotten ridiculously uncomfortable. 

Kamala isn't good looking... and Willie has been there.  Neither is that yeti attacking Dimon (not Diamond, you idiots) nor is Cankles Rodham.  Tulsi Gabbard is attractive.  She's articulate, too.   Probably why you morons pushed her aside for Mayor Butt Pirate and Amy Klobubore.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 11, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> View attachment 8588


Kamala’s dude.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 11, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> "never vote for anyone who knows what Willie Brown tastes like"


Hilarious,
She’s nasty and I know these queer libs in here don’t like this pick at all.
Maybe the best puck possible for Trump.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 11, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Weak, but hold onto whatever thread helps you through this.


Biden doesn’t need any help with Ca.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 11, 2020)

messy said:


> The Trumpies are afraid of women.
> And they’re getting slaughtered by women in the polling. I think we have a lot of weak, scared men who like Trump.


Women?
Is he/she married?


----------



## messy (Aug 11, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Don't force me to block you.  Your sexual obsession with me has gotten ridiculously uncomfortable.
> 
> Kamala isn't good looking... and Willie has been there.  Neither is that yeti attacking Dimon (not Diamond, you idiots) nor is Cankles Rodham.  Tulsi Gabbard is attractive.  She's articulate, too.   Probably why you morons pushed her aside for Mayor Butt Pirate and Amy Klobubore.


You can’t help yourself. Always referring to sex.
Dude, take it way down.
Trump is obviously going to lose. Deal with it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 11, 2020)

Bitch can run, but she can’t hide.




__





						Flashback: Kamala Harris said she believed women who accused Biden of inappropriate touching | Fox News
					

Sen. Kamala Harris, who was announced as presumptive Democratic nominee Joe Biden’s running mate on Tuesday, once said that she believed women who accused Biden of inappropriate touching




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Imtired (Aug 11, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Bitch can run, but she can’t hide.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL, you really ARE scared of Kamala, aren’t you?


----------



## Imtired (Aug 11, 2020)

messy said:


> You can’t help yourself. Always referring to sex.
> Dude, take it way down.
> Trump is obviously going to lose. Deal with it.


The absolute fail proof barometer of how worried Trump supporters are is measured by how crude and nasty their posts get.  I’d say right now that Trumpies are terrified!   Wow, I mean they are really scraping the barrel and wallowing in the mud.   Once agin, on the wrong side of history.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 11, 2020)

Imtired said:


> The absolute fail proof barometer of how worried Trump supporters are is measured by how crude and nasty their posts get.  I’d say right now that Trumpies are terrified!   Wow, I mean they are really scraping the barrel and wallowing in the mud.   Once agin, on the wrong side of history.


I'm crude?  Go back and read all your comments to me under your other profile.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 12, 2020)

Imtired said:


> LOL, you really ARE scared of Kamala, aren’t you?


Hell nah, best choice if you want Trump re-elected.
The adds write themselves.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 12, 2020)

Imtired said:


> The absolute fail proof barometer of how worried Trump supporters are is measured by how crude and nasty their posts get.  I’d say right now that Trumpies are terrified!   Wow, I mean they are really scraping the barrel and wallowing in the mud.   Once agin, on the wrong side of history.


You must have been in a coma the last 4 years.
Too Funny.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 12, 2020)

‘That’s Called Affirmative Action’: Leo Terrell Blasts Kamala Harris VP Pick
					

Leo Terrell blasted California Sen. Kamala Harris as "not qualified" and an "affirmative action" choice during a Tuesday night segment of Fox News' "Hannity."




					dailycaller.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 12, 2020)

Lying cunt.








						Reminder: Kamala's Big Lie During the Kavanaugh Hearing, Even Politifact Busted Her
					

Flip flopping and deceit...




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 12, 2020)

Biden VP pick Harris promoted group that put up bail for alleged violent criminals
					

Sen. Kamala Harris, who Joe Biden picked on Tuesday to be his running mate, promoted the bail fund group that several Biden staffers donated to during the protests that followed George Floyd's death, which since has posted bail for multiple alleged violent criminals including an alleged murderer...




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 12, 2020)

Camela Harris is the pick for Joe's special needs helper.


----------



## messy (Aug 12, 2020)

This is nice. A safe space to vent, for the tiny minority of Californians who support Trump.
They are in massive fear and envy, so they have this forum to talk to each other about their strange sexual fascinations and fears of a black woman VP.
I’m in favor of this board, for that reason.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 12, 2020)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 12, 2020)

messy said:


> This is nice. A safe space to vent, for the tiny minority of Californians who support Trump.
> They are in massive fear and envy, so they have this forum to talk to each other about their strange sexual fascinations and fears of a black woman VP.
> I’m in favor of this board, for that reason.


She’s is about as black as Obama is.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 12, 2020)




----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 12, 2020)

messy said:


> This is nice. A safe space to vent, for the tiny minority of Californians who support Trump.
> They are in massive fear and envy, so they have this forum to talk to each other about their strange sexual fascinations and fears of a black woman VP.
> I’m in favor of this board, for that reason.


Why are you on this board?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 12, 2020)




----------



## messy (Aug 12, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> View attachment 8603


Looks to me like a solid presidential administration.
Let’s see what the voters think.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 12, 2020)

messy said:


> Looks to me like a solid presidential administration.
> Let’s see what the voters think.


Last week, at a convention for Black and Hispanic journalists, a Black reporter asked Joe Biden whether he has taken a cognitive test.

This was Biden’s response: “No, I haven’t taken a test. Why the hell would I take a test? Come on, man! That’s like saying you, before you got in this program, you’re taking a test whether you’re taking cocaine or not. What do you think, huh? Are you a junkie?”









						How many insults are Black voters supposed to take from Joe Biden? - The Boston Globe
					

At this point, wouldn’t a failure to select a Black woman as his running mate be the ultimate insult?




					www.bostonglobe.com


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 12, 2020)

*Jan. 31, 2007*

"I mean, you got the first mainstream African-American who is articulate and bright and clean and a nice-looking guy. I mean, that's a storybook, man."

—_ Joe Biden, describing fellow candidate Barack Obama. _


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 12, 2020)

messy said:


> Looks to me like a solid presidential administration.
> Let’s see what the voters think.


I'm sure it does.  You morons think "the squad" is good leadership, too.


----------



## messy (Aug 12, 2020)

Lion and Outlaw strike me as a father and son.
You both love Trump and are very angry at Democrats.
Again, this is a safe space for you minority types.
You be you!


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 12, 2020)

*Lies, damned lies and the truth about Joe Biden*


Nancy Pelosi dismissed Tara Reade’s accusations of sexual assault against Joe Biden. “I know him,” said the House Speaker authoritatively, and that was that.

Does Biden’s record warrant such confidence? Not really. In fact, Biden has a long history of lying — about himself, about his past and about events that never took place.

Democrats want the 2020 campaign to be a referendum on President Trump. Fine, but if this is to be a contest of characters, it is only appropriate that Joe Biden’s history of fabrication and deceit – often intended to bolster his intellectual credentials – also be fair game.

Over the past year, Biden thundered that the Obama administration “didn’t lock people up in cages.” He also claimed that, “Immediately, the moment [the Iraq War] started, I came out against it.” And… “I was always labeled one of the most liberal members of Congress.” Politico’s rating of all three assertions? False.

No one should be surprised. Lest we forget…
A video is making the rounds in which Biden boasts at a 1987 rally, "I went to law school on a full academic scholarship…[and] ended up in the top half of my class."

Biden also maintained that he "graduated with three degrees from undergraduate school" and was the “outstanding student in the political science department.”

Not one of those claims was true, as newscasters at the time affirmed. In fact, Biden graduated 76th of 85 students in his law school class, had only a partial scholarship and did not win top honors in his undergraduate discipline.

Biden explained in his 2007 autobiography “Promises to Keep” that he had been angry at that rally since “it sounded to me that one of my own supporters doubted my intelligence." According to a 1987 Newsweek piece, a supporter had “politely” asked Biden what law school he attended and how well he had done. 

Biden bristled, saying “I think I have a much higher IQ than you do,” reeled off his fabricated accomplishments and concluded “I’d be delighted to sit down and compare my IQ to yours if you’d like, Frank.”

The episode reminds us of Biden recently snapping “You’re full of sh*t” at an auto worker who dared to challenge Biden’s stance on guns; or calling an Iowa voter a “damn liar” for insinuating that Biden had helped his son gain access in Ukraine.

The Newsweek reporter wrote that Biden appears “hyper, glib and intellectually insecure,” and says the 1987 encounter was critical to understanding why Biden’s first run at higher office flopped. “The clip…reflects a view of Biden's character widely shared in the community. Reporters and political consultants long ago concluded that Biden's chief character flaw was his tendency to wing it. He seems to lack a crucial synapse between brain and tongue, the one that makes the do-I-really-want-to-say-this decision.”

That commentary holds up well, as today more than ever Biden blunders into conversational crevasses, with no way out. (Think: "If they believe Tara Reade, they probably shouldn't vote for me.” A new Harvard-Harris poll shows 55 percent of the country believes Tara Reade. Game. Set. Match.)

Biden’s 1987 campaign foundered also because he was caught lifting passages of a speech given by Neil Kinnock. Biden echoed (falsely) the British Labor leader’s history that he was the first "in a thousand generations" to graduate from college and repeated virtually verbatim the same story about his wife, just as Kinnock had.  

More shocking, Biden claimed: “My ancestors…worked in the coal mines of Northeast Pennsylvania and would come up after 12 hours and play football for four hours,’’ even though no one in Biden’s family tree ever worked underground. That was Kinnock’s family.

It wasn’t the first time; Biden had also been caught plagiarizing during law school. He “borrowed” an entire five pages from a published law review article without attribution and had to beg not to be expelled.  

Interestingly, just last summer complaints arose about Biden “borrowing” the work of others, in putting together his climate plan. As Vox reported, Biden’s plan “contains a number of passages that seem to have been copied and pasted, at times with very superficial changes” from a variety of sources. 

Biden supporters will dismiss these episodes as being in the distant past. But Biden’s tendency to mislead did not expire in 1988. More recently, the former vice president has told audiences that after his stint in the White House, “I became a teacher. I became a professor.” While it is true that he took a lofty salary to make a handful of speech

Then there was the inspiring tale of visiting Afghanistan to honor a heroic naval officer. Biden described the officer’s actions in detail, adding, “This is God’s truth, my word as a Biden.” But according to a review in the Washington Post, no such incident occurred. Biden was lucky not to be hit by lightning.

There were also Biden’s claims of having been arrested in the 1970s because he tried to visit Nelson Mandela in prison. Nope, didn’t happen. He has also cast himself as a civil rights activist and co-sponsor of the Endangered Species Act; those things aren’t true either.

Character does not change. Biden’s winning smile and genial nature have granted him license to mislead. But as Biden denies alleged misdeeds related to General Flynn, to his son Hunter’s involvement in Ukraine or to Tara Reade, his history of bending the truth is informative.

Democrats will counter that President Trump frequently exaggerates and embellishes, which is true. But we know Trump; he has been on the griddle for nearly four years, and been continually stripped and flayed by a hostile press.

Many of us are just getting to know Joe Biden.  

_Liz Peek is a former partner of major bracket Wall Street firm Wertheim & Company. Follow her on Twitter @lizpeek._








						Lies, damned lies and the truth about Joe Biden
					

As Biden denies alleged misdeeds related to General Flynn, to his son Hunter’s involvement in Ukraine or to Tara Reade, his history of bending the truth is informative.




					thehill.com


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 12, 2020)

messy said:


> Lion and Outlaw strike me as a father and son.
> You both love Trump and are very angry at Democrats.
> Again, this is a safe space for you minority types.
> You be you!


You strike me as a lying piece of shit. Hell, you're more like Trump than anybody in the kitchen...
It's safe for punks like you who hide behind the skirt of anonymity
Minority types? You're nothing but a two faced coward and a fraud.
I don't dislike anyone for their political affiliation, ethnicity, religious beliefs or team affiliation.
Ignorant asswipes like you are a different story...fuck off.


----------



## messy (Aug 12, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> You strike me as a lying piece of shit. Hell, you're more like Trump than anybody in the kitchen...
> It's safe for punks like you who hide behind the skirt of anonymity
> Minority types? You're nothing but a two faced coward and a fraud.
> I don't dislike anyone for their political affiliation, ethnicity, religious beliefs or team affiliation.
> Ignorant asswipes like you are a different story...fuck off.


Listen you poor fumbling old fool.

Every post you make attacks Biden.

You’re a Trump guy. Angry, dumb, hiding behind all your one-sided posts and pretending you’re independent.

Denying it makes you a phony and a liar. 

You’re exactly like Outlaw. He may not be your actual son, but you’re definitely made of the same cloth.

Own it, dude. Congrats! This is a safe space for minority types like you in a state surrounded by liberals. You and Outlaw go!


----------



## Imtired (Aug 12, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> *Jan. 31, 2007*
> 
> "I mean, you got the first mainstream African-American who is articulate and bright and clean and a nice-looking guy. I mean, that's a storybook, man."
> 
> —_ Joe Biden, describing fellow candidate Barack Obama. _


And then Obama chose him as his  VP and the rest is history, your point?  

Here’s what I’m trying to understand about the Trump supporter mindset.  One of Trump’s worst weaknesses is his tendency to say idiotic—I mean TRULY stupid things—lIke the 1917 pandemic (that started in 1918) being one reason that WWII (1939-1945) ended, openly musing about whether ingesting disinfectant could cure COVID, bragging how our soldiers “shut down the airports” in the revolutionary war of 1776.  I could go on and on. Yet you want to make Joe Biden’s gaffes, insignificant by comparison, an issue.  Another weakness is Trump’s tendency to ramble on and on, lose his train of thought, as well as having the vocabulary of 3 words—yet you want to make dementia an issue.  Finally, Trump is extremely unfit physically and he is on film barely able to walk down a ramp.  Biden is filmed riding his bike.  Yet you want to make frailty an issue.


----------



## Imtired (Aug 12, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> *Lies, damned lies and the truth about Joe Biden*
> 
> 
> Nancy Pelosi dismissed Tara Reade’s accusations of sexual assault against Joe Biden. “I know him,” said the House Speaker authoritatively, and that was that.
> ...


Tara Reade’s lawyer dropped her as a client.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 12, 2020)

Imtired said:


> And then Obama chose him as his  VP and the rest is history, your point?
> 
> Here’s what I’m trying to understand about the Trump supporter mindset.  One of Trump’s worst weaknesses is his tendency to say idiotic—I mean TRULY stupid things—lIke the 1917 pandemic (that started in 1918) being one reason that WWII (1939-1945) ended, openly musing about whether ingesting disinfectant could cure COVID, bragging how our soldiers “shut down the airports” in the revolutionary war of 1776.  I could go on and on. Yet you want to make Joe Biden’s gaffes, insignificant by comparison, an issue.  Another weakness is Trump’s tendency to ramble on and on, lose his train of thought, as well as having the vocabulary of 3 words—yet you want to make dementia an issue.  Finally, Trump is extremely unfit physically and he is on film barely able to walk down a ramp.  Biden is filmed riding his bike.  Yet you want to make frailty an issue.


LMAO!  Obama wouldn't even endorse the dipshit until a week AFTER he was the only candidate.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 12, 2020)

Imtired said:


> And then Obama chose him as his  VP and the rest is history, your point?
> 
> Here’s what I’m trying to understand about the Trump supporter mindset.  One of Trump’s worst weaknesses is his tendency to say idiotic—I mean TRULY stupid things—lIke the 1917 pandemic (that started in 1918) being one reason that WWII (1939-1945) ended, openly musing about whether ingesting disinfectant could cure COVID, bragging how our soldiers “shut down the airports” in the revolutionary war of 1776.  I could go on and on. Yet you want to make Joe Biden’s gaffes, insignificant by comparison, an issue.  Another weakness is Trump’s tendency to ramble on and on, lose his train of thought, as well as having the vocabulary of 3 words—yet you want to make dementia an issue.  Finally, Trump is extremely unfit physically and he is on film barely able to walk down a ramp.  Biden is filmed riding his bike.  Yet you want to make frailty an issue.


Here's what you need to know, first and foremost, about Trump supporter's mindset:  He isn't Hillary and he isn't Joe.  Period.

You and your idiot buddies, multiple profiles, etc. need to understand it's more about policies and not personality.  We don't support criminals... we support cops.  We don't support illegals... we support citizens.  You starting to get it now?


----------



## Imtired (Aug 12, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> *Lies, damned lies and the truth about Joe Biden*
> 
> 
> Nancy Pelosi dismissed Tara Reade’s accusations of sexual assault against Joe Biden. “I know him,” said the House Speaker authoritatively, and that was that.
> ...


This dovetails perfectly into my earlier point...attacking Biden on _lying? _ Do Trump supporters truly want to make lying a campaign issue based on their leader holding the world record in that category?  How does that work in Trump’s favor?  Based on Trump’s plummeting approval ratings, I’d say its backfiring.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 12, 2020)

Imtired said:


> This dovetails perfectly into my earlier point...attacking Biden on _lying? _ Do Trump supporters truly want to make lying a campaign issue based on their leader holding the world record in that category?  How does that work in Trump’s favor?  Based on Trump’s plummeting approval ratings, I’d say its backfiring.


You mean based on the fact that the latest polls show they're even?


----------



## messy (Aug 12, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> You mean based on the fact that the latest polls show they're even?


Of course they do. 
This is a safe space for you.


----------



## espola (Aug 12, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> You mean based on the fact that the latest polls show they're even?


What polls?









						RealClearPolitics - 2020 Election Maps - 2020 Electoral College Map
					

2020 Electoral College Map




					www.realclearpolitics.com


----------



## espola (Aug 12, 2020)

This could lead to an uncomfortable Thanksgiving family dinner --


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1293348981565612033


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 12, 2020)

Imtired said:


> This dovetails perfectly into my earlier point...attacking Biden on _lying? _ Do Trump supporters truly want to make lying a campaign issue based on their leader holding the world record in that category?  How does that work in Trump’s favor?  Based on Trump’s plummeting approval ratings, I’d say its backfiring.


Attacking Biden?  Facts are facts. If you consider that an attack...so be it.
Trump is a liar and a buffoon...so the Democrats nominate their own liar and buffoon?
Geezzzuss...I'm tired....
From the article:
_Democrats will counter that President Trump frequently exaggerates and embellishes, which is true. But we know Trump; he has been on the griddle for nearly four years, and been continually stripped and flayed by a hostile press.

Many of us are just getting to know Joe Biden. _


----------



## espola (Aug 12, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Attacking Biden?  Facts are facts. If you consider that an attack...so be it.
> Trump is a liar and a buffoon...so the Democrats nominate their own liar and buffoon?
> Geezzzuss...I'm tired....
> From the article:
> ...


There is no reason for your laying out your rationale for voting for t again this time.  Everyone already knows you are going to do it.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 12, 2020)

messy said:


> Listen you poor fumbling old fool.
> 
> Every post you make attacks Biden.
> 
> ...


Dave Smith 805 444-0668
Give me a call anytime. We'll see who the phony is.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 12, 2020)

espola said:


> What polls?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aren't you the dipshit that wants to get rid of the EC... but here you reference it?  LMAO!  Fucking moron.









						Joe Biden’s Election Odds Tumble Following Kamala Harris VP Selection: Trump Closes Gap In Presidential Betting Markets
					

Democratic Presidential nominee Joe Biden saw his 2020 Presidential Election odds fall after he selected California Senator Kamala Harris as his running mate Tuesday afternoon. Does this move suggest a change in the tides for Trump's reelection chances?




					www.forbes.com


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 12, 2020)

espola said:


> There is no reason for your laying out your rationale for voting for t again this time.  Everyone already knows you are going to do it.


Once again I'm not voting for either candidate Magoo...


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 12, 2020)

espola said:


> This could lead to an uncomfortable Thanksgiving family dinner --
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1293348981565612033


Do you think Kamala sat next to Rudy at the table or just under his napkin?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 12, 2020)




----------



## messy (Aug 12, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Dave Smith 805 444-0668
> Give me a call anytime. We'll see who the phony is.


Does Outlaw live with you, or do you just share the same mindset?

“You can’t hide, you’re Dave Smith..”


----------



## messy (Aug 12, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Once again I'm not voting for either candidate Magoo...


You’re a big Trump guy.


----------



## Imtired (Aug 12, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Attacking Biden?  Facts are facts. If you consider that an attack...so be it.
> Trump is a liar and a buffoon...so the Democrats nominate their own liar and buffoon?
> Geezzzuss...I'm tired....
> From the article:
> ...


I can see why you‘re tired.  Trying to defend the indefensible must be exhausting.   

You‘re free to think Biden a “liar and buffoon“, I know it gives you comfort, meanwhile the majority of Americans don’t seem to agree with you.  We’ll see come November 3rd.


----------



## notintheface (Aug 12, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Dave Smith XXX-XXX-XXXX
> Give me a call anytime. We'll see who the phony is.


Dave, you want to delete this post. Your address and bio information are available all over the internet now-- you just doxxed yourself. Please take better care.

(on edit, removed phone number)


----------



## notintheface (Aug 12, 2020)

BTW, I can't imagine how butthurt all the California Trump fans are, knowing that their vote for Trump is worthless.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 12, 2020)

messy said:


> Does Outlaw live with you, or do you just share the same mindset?
> 
> “You can’t hide, you’re Dave Smith..”


You, Tired, Ebola, Husky and notintheface all share the same mindset.  You all the same person or just live together, dumbshit?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 12, 2020)

Imtired said:


> I can see why you‘re tired.  Trying to defend the indefensible must be exhausting.
> 
> You‘re free to think Biden a “liar and buffoon“, I know it gives you comfort, meanwhile the majority of Americans don’t seem to agree with you.  We’ll see come November 3rd.


Majority?  Half of America voted for Trump.  He did exactly what he promised he'd do.  Half will vote for him again... if not more.


----------



## messy (Aug 12, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Majority?  Half of America voted for Trump.  He did exactly what he promised he'd do.  Half will vote for him again... if not more.


LOL! He received 24% of the total electorate. 
But those polls are even, right? You said that today?
Was that on your fb post along with those porn solicitations that you said “Facebook leaves up.” 
You’re doing good. 
Safe space.


----------



## Nonononono (Aug 12, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Majority?  Half of America voted for Trump.  He did exactly what he promised he'd do.  Half will vote for him again... if not more.


Exactly, huh?  A border wall from the Pacific to the Gulf, paid by Mexico. How many new miles of wall have been built beyond the existing wall, paid by Mexico?


----------



## messy (Aug 12, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> Exactly, huh?  A border wall from the Pacific to the Gulf, paid by Mexico. How many new miles of wall have been built beyond the existing wall, paid by Mexico?


The wall is great but even better was the “repeal and replace” of Obamacare that he promised...and sure enough he brought us a “much better and cheaper” healthcare program.

Those are both in “The Outlaw”’s FB feed along with those disgusting ads he sees (we don’t) which solicit him to dirty girls...

LOL!


----------



## notintheface (Aug 12, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Majority?  Half of America voted for Trump.  He did exactly what he promised he'd do.  Half will vote for him again... if not more.











						Republican Voters Against Trump
					

These are Republicans, former Republicans, conservatives, and former Trump voters who can’t support Trump for president this fall.




					rvat.org
				




Just watch a couple random videos. These people are eloquent. He isn't getting more votes this time around, bud.


----------



## messy (Aug 12, 2020)

notintheface said:


> Republican Voters Against Trump
> 
> 
> These are Republicans, former Republicans, conservatives, and former Trump voters who can’t support Trump for president this fall.
> ...


He will get many, many fewer votes. 
If the turnout is record low, as he will “strongly” attempt to cause, he could win.
Anything close to an average turnout dooms Trump.
But “The Outlaw” has a fb feed that tells him otherwise, while it also has those nasty ads about dirty girls that none of us get in our feeds.


----------



## Desert Hound (Aug 12, 2020)

Report: Kamala Harris Already Vetting VP Picks
					

U.S.—Supporters of Kamala Harris have been eagerly awaiting an announcement on who her VP pick will be when she takes over as president approximately 5 minutes after Joe Biden is inaugurated. According to sources close to the campaign, she is already vetting possible candidates for the job.




					babylonbee.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 12, 2020)

messy said:


> LOL! He received 24% of the total electorate.
> But those polls are even, right? You said that today?
> Was that on your fb post along with those porn solicitations that you said “Facebook leaves up.”
> You’re doing good.
> Safe space.


Huh?  Here's what you need to know, loser:


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 12, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> Exactly, huh?  A border wall from the Pacific to the Gulf, paid by Mexico. How many new miles of wall have been built beyond the existing wall, paid by Mexico?


What the fuck are YOU babbling about?  Did you finally sober up?  You know Mexico used to get an average of $320M in aid from us every year?  They used to have a better NAFTA deal, too, but Trump took care of that shit.  Sit down and be quiet, 'tard.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 12, 2020)

messy said:


> The wall is great but even better was the “repeal and replace” of Obamacare that he promised...and sure enough he brought us a “much better and cheaper” healthcare program.
> 
> Those are both in “The Outlaw”’s FB feed along with those disgusting ads he sees (we don’t) which solicit him to dirty girls...
> 
> LOL!


Maybe if your sore ass losers weren't so busy fighting him on every single thing he says or does?  You think being asshurt over getting embarrassed will ever go away?  Will your bleeding sphincters ever heal?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 12, 2020)

notintheface said:


> Republican Voters Against Trump
> 
> 
> These are Republicans, former Republicans, conservatives, and former Trump voters who can’t support Trump for president this fall.
> ...


LMAO!  You keep telling yourself that.  Worked so well in 2016, didn't it, loser?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 12, 2020)

messy said:


> He will get many, many fewer votes.
> If the turnout is record low, as he will “strongly” attempt to cause, he could win.
> Anything close to an average turnout dooms Trump.
> But “The Outlaw” has a fb feed that tells him otherwise, while it also has those nasty ads about dirty girls that none of us get in our feeds.


Wow, you REALLY ARE obsessed with me, aren't you?  Hey, why don't you just ask me out so I can say "no" and you can get on with your life and multiple profiles?


----------



## Nonononono (Aug 12, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> What the fuck are YOU babbling about?  Did you finally sober up?  You know Mexico used to get an average of $320M in aid from us every year?  They used to have a better NAFTA deal, too, but Trump took care of that shit.  Sit down and be quiet, 'tard.


Non responsive.  The answer is a numerical distance.  How many miles?


----------



## Desert Hound (Aug 12, 2020)

Barack Obama on Kamala Harris as VP:
"Joe Biden nailed this decision"

"He's not the only one."
- Willie Brown


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 12, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Barack Obama on Kamala Harris as VP:
> "Joe Biden nailed this decision"
> 
> "He's not the only one."
> - Willie Brown


Joe Biden has already lost twice while running for President.  He's like Hillary... born LOSER!


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 12, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> Non responsive.  The answer is a numerical distance.  How many miles?


Are you that fucking stupid?  How many miles had to be repaired?


----------



## notintheface (Aug 12, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Huh?  Here's what you need to know, loser:


There are zero polls that have Trump winning Pennsylvania.
There are zero polls that have Trump winning Wisconsin.
There are zero polls that have Trump winning Michigan.
There is exactly one poll that has them tied in Florida - zero that have Trump winning.
There is exactly one poll that has Trump winning Arizona.

Biden's poll support far exceeds Clinton's in 2016.

Can Trump win? Yes. Is he likely to win? Not right now.


----------



## notintheface (Aug 12, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> LMAO!  You keep telling yourself that.  Worked so well in 2016, didn't it, loser?


How mad are you that your vote for Trump is worthless in California?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 12, 2020)

notintheface said:


> There are zero polls that have Trump winning Pennsylvania.
> There are zero polls that have Trump winning Wisconsin.
> There are zero polls that have Trump winning Michigan.
> There is exactly one poll that has them tied in Florida - zero that have Trump winning.
> ...


You seen this yet?









						A 2016 Review: Why Key State Polls Were Wrong About Trump (Published 2017)
					

Pollsters are leaning toward optimistic explanations that their problems of last year can be fixed.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 12, 2020)

notintheface said:


> How mad are you that your vote for Trump is worthless in California?


How mad are you that your vote for Biden is worthless in the United States?


----------



## messy (Aug 12, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Barack Obama on Kamala Harris as VP:
> "Joe Biden nailed this decision"
> 
> "He's not the only one."
> - Willie Brown


Although this is a safe space for the Trump people to blather on, their obsession with Kamala as a sexual being bears discussing.
It can't be that they all have sexual fantasies about her? 
Or are just so desperate to get laid that they keep mentioning her sexual activity as worthy of discussion?
I wonder how that fits in with the world view...maybe because Trump fucks porn stars, the notion of a fuckable Vice President gets them hard?
Every one mentions it.
 Fascinating.


----------



## Nonononono (Aug 12, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Are you that fucking stupid?  How many miles had to be repaired?


Are you incapable of answering the question?  How many new miles have been built with money paid by Mexico?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 12, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> Are you incapable of answering the question?  How many new miles have been built with money paid by Mexico?


Yes... I'm incapable of answering that.  So are you.

Are you incapable of telling me how mad you are that your vote doesn't mean anything?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 12, 2020)

messy said:


> Although this is a safe space for the Trump people to blather on, their obsession with Kamala as a sexual being bears discussing.
> It can't be that they all have sexual fantasies about her?
> Or are just so desperate to get laid that they keep mentioning her sexual activity as worthy of discussion?
> I wonder how that fits in with the world view...maybe because Trump fucks porn stars, the notion of a fuckable Vice President gets them hard?
> ...


You're a creepy fucker.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 12, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> You're a creepy fucker.


Understatement of the year.
As far as Camela goes, she's not super unattractive.
Slightly horse faced, but not horrible.


----------



## Imtired (Aug 12, 2020)

messy said:


> Although this is a safe space for the Trump people to blather on, their obsession with Kamala as a sexual being bears discussing.
> It can't be that they all have sexual fantasies about her?
> Or are just so desperate to get laid that they keep mentioning her sexual activity as worthy of discussion?
> I wonder how that fits in with the world view...maybe because Trump fucks porn stars, the notion of a fuckable Vice President gets them hard?
> ...


I, too, find it intriguing (though I guess not surprising) the obsession with Kamala’s sex life—especially considering their hero.  They almost seem jealous.  Interesting too that they feel anyone living in the 21st century would give a d*mm.  

But let them go down this path of attack as it will only serve to lose even more women voters, which Trump desperately needs.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 12, 2020)

Imtired said:


> I, too, find it intriguing (though I guess not surprising) the obsession with Kamala’s sex life—especially considering their hero.  They almost seem jealous.  Interesting too that they feel anyone living in the 21st century would give a d*mm.
> 
> But let them go down this path of attack as it will only serve to lose even more women voters, which Trump desperately needs.


Listen, her sex life isn't that interesting.  It's not nearly as compelling as Slick Willy's.  He fucked everybody.  And everywhere.

We're more humored by her banging her ugly, married boss to further her career, her renewed love affair with Joe (after calling him a worthless racist) and how she's supposed to bring the black vote when she couldn't win California and made a name for herself putting black men in jail.

P.S. - Women don't respect other women that fucked their way into a job.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 12, 2020)

*Fucking desperate surveys...*






80% complete

*Official Democratic HQ Survey*
The Democratic Senatorial Campaign Committee is the only committee solely dedicated to electing a Democratic Senate and fighting to end Mitch McConnell’s majority once and for all. We're working as hard as we can to make sure the next Democratic president will have a Democratic Senate majority to get our nation back on track.

Experts, including Nate Silver’s FiveThirtyEight, agree: Democrats CAN flip the Senate. But it won’t be easy. Republicans are posting record fundraising numbers, but we’re falling *$6,392* short of what we need to raise by 11:59 p.m. tonight to keep up. We’re already *87.22%*of the way there but need your help to cross the finish line and show we won’t be intimidated. Please, will you give just $5 or more right now to flip the Senate and reclaim our democracy once and for all? Any amount helps.

Yes, I’ll donate $5.
Yes, and I’ll give more!

PREV NEXT


----------



## Nonononono (Aug 12, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Yes... I'm incapable of answering that.  So are you.
> 
> Are you incapable of telling me how mad you are that your vote doesn't mean anything?


Zero.  Zero miles have been paid by Mexico.  According to Trump’s Custom and Border Protection Department, 90 miles of existing wall have been refurbished, and 3 miles of extension to the existing 90 miles have been built, at US taxpayer expense.  3 down and 1,861 miles to go.  

Promises made, promised kept.


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 12, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Attacking Biden?  Facts are facts. If you consider that an attack...so be it.
> Trump is a liar and a buffoon...so the Democrats nominate their own liar and buffoon?
> *Geezzzuss*...I'm tired....
> From the article:
> ...


I love the forum because I get ideas and then use them in other places.  This is such a better way to say Jesus.  It really is like, Geezz uss all, I missed another one of my shots.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 12, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> Zero.  Zero miles have been paid by Mexico.  According to Trump’s Custom and Border Protection Department, 90 miles of existing wall have been refurbished, and 3 miles of extension to the existing 90 miles have been built, at US taxpayer expense.  3 down and 1,861 miles to go.
> 
> Promises made, promised kept.


No, it's not fact just because your dumbass says it. 

And what do you losers care, anyway?  You fucking morons want to do away with ICE and border patrol, give illegal aliens free healthcare and have open borders.  Why are you worried about the wall?


----------



## Nonononono (Aug 12, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> No, it's not fact just because your dumbass says it.
> 
> And what do you losers care, anyway?  You fucking morons want to do away with ICE and border patrol, give illegal aliens free healthcare and have open borders.  Why are you worried about the wall?


The Trump government is the source, not me.  Grow up, Junior.


----------



## nononono (Aug 12, 2020)

QUOTE="Nonononono, post: 352000, member: 2987"

Zero.  Zero miles have been paid by Mexico.  
According to Trump’s Custom and Border Protection Department, 
90 miles of existing wall have been refurbished, and 3 miles of extension 
to the existing 90 miles have been built, at US taxpayer expense.  
3 down and 1,861 miles to go. 

Promises made, promised kept.

/QUOTE

*One BIG FAT LIE you are attempting to sell...*

*The " ZERO " is your big fat ass....!*


----------



## messy (Aug 12, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Listen, her sex life isn't that interesting.  It's not nearly as compelling as Slick Willy's.  He fucked everybody.  And everywhere.
> 
> We're more humored by her banging her ugly, married boss to further her career, her renewed love affair with Joe (after calling him a worthless racist) and how she's supposed to bring the black vote when she couldn't win California and made a name for herself putting black men in jail.
> 
> P.S. - Women don't respect other women that fucked their way into a job.


Wow you can't stop. Poor thing.


----------



## espola (Aug 12, 2020)

messy said:


> Wow you can't stop. Poor thing.


"Women don't respect other women that fucked their way into a job."

All this time I thought he liked Melania.


----------



## messy (Aug 12, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> No, it's not fact just because your dumbass says it.
> 
> And what do you losers care, anyway?  You fucking morons want to do away with ICE and border patrol, give illegal aliens free healthcare and have open borders.  Why are you worried about the wall?


Somebody is a cwanky wittew boy and he's just vomiting all over the place.


----------



## messy (Aug 12, 2020)

espola said:


> "Women don't respect other women that fucked their way into a job."
> 
> All this time I thought he liked Melania.


He clearly knows about what women respect. LOL!


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 12, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> The Trump government is the source, not me.  Grow up, Junior.


No it isn't, junior.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 12, 2020)

messy said:


> Somebody is a cwanky wittew boy and he's just vomiting all over the place.


"open borders!  free healthcare for all you illegals... just come vote for Joe!  illegals good... laws bad!"


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 12, 2020)

espola said:


> "Women don't respect other women that fucked their way into a job."
> 
> All this time I thought he liked Melania.


You need to spend a little more time crafting your rebuttals.  Maybe give your other profiles a break and just focus?


----------



## nononono (Aug 12, 2020)

espola said:


> "Women don't respect other women that fucked their way into a job."
> 
> All this time I thought he liked Melania.


*A LIAR and a THIEF commenting on HONESTY....!*

*Go pull your toad in a closet...*


----------



## Nonononono (Aug 12, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> No it isn't, junior.


I’m afraid it is.  Go look it up yourself.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 12, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> I’m afraid it is.  Go look it up yourself.


You post it, fuck stick, just like I always post MY sources that you losers ignore.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 12, 2020)

messy said:


> He clearly knows about what women respect. LOL!


OOPS!  Your stupid ass forgot who you were responding to and had to go back and delete it, didn't you, stupid bitch?  Here it is:

*
messy
DA*
6 minutes ago

New
Add bookmark
#7,854



> The Outlaw said:
> No it isn't, junior.


5Ns, just go home. I mean, you have really met your match.

Did you see how he handled you there? You cited a fact from the US government and closed with the demeaning "Junior."

He turned that right around by 1) denying the public fact and 2) closing with the demeaning "Junior."

HIs wit and intelligence and creativity just nailed you. I'm sorry. You were great.


----------



## Nonononono (Aug 12, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> You post it, fuck stick, just like I always post MY sources that you losers ignore.


Your post said Trump kept his promises. You provided no source.  Try again


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 12, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> Your post said Trump kept his promises. You provided no source.  Try again


Where's yours on the wall, clown?  Trump did keep his promises.  He could have kept more if you asshurt libtards didn't spend every waking moment eating the corn out of his ass.


----------



## Nonononono (Aug 12, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Where's yours on the wall, clown?  Trump did keep his promises.  He could have kept more if you asshurt libtards didn't spend every waking moment eating the corn out of his ass.


Sorry bub. Here you go.  Fake News?


----------



## messy (Aug 12, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Where's yours on the wall, clown?  Trump did keep his promises.  He could have kept more if you asshurt libtards didn't spend every waking moment eating the corn out of his ass.


Now where is repeal and replace, please? That was a major promise, right?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 12, 2020)

messy said:


> Now where is repeal and replace, please? That was a major promise, right?


Yes... and I'm sure he's working on it... when he's not having to work against America hating libtards that can't get over him winning the election.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 12, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> Sorry bub. Here you go.  Fake News?


So what part confuses you?  He's retrofitted parts of the wall that were damaged or insufficient.  We knew that.  What's your problem?


----------



## messy (Aug 12, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Yes... and I'm sure he's working on it... when he's not having to work against America hating libtards that can't get over him winning the election.


So you mentioned “promises made, promises kept.”
We have mentioned 2 of his biggest promises here today, neither even close to having happened in an entire term.
So what were you talking about? Do you know?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 12, 2020)

messy said:


> So you mentioned “promises made, promises kept.”
> We have mentioned 2 of his biggest promises here today, neither even close to having happened in an entire term.
> So what were you talking about? Do you know?


That's incorrect.  The wall is being built.  Both new sections and retrofitted sections.

You refusing to acknowledge it is pretty much your problem.


----------



## Nonononono (Aug 12, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> That's incorrect.  The wall is being built.  Both new sections and retrofitted sections.
> 
> You refusing to acknowledge it is pretty much your problem.


Fool, 3 of the 1,954 miles have been newly built apart from the existing fence line.  When you have a canceled check from Mexico for the entire 1,954 miles, AND video of all 1,954 miles constructed, your master’s promise will be kept.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 12, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> Fool, 3 of the 1,954 miles have been newly built apart from the existing fence line.  When you have a canceled check from Mexico for the entire 1,954 miles, AND video of all 1,954 miles constructed, your master’s promise will be kept.


Awe, you mad?  The wall is going up and it's being fixed where it became ineffective under your bullshit, libtard leadership.

I already explained to you that a renegotiated NAFTA deal and the $320M in annual aid will fund the wall.  Stop crying and get over the fact that you lost.  It's been 4 fucking years.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 12, 2020)

notintheface said:


> Dave, you want to delete this post. Your address and bio information are available all over the internet now-- you just doxxed yourself. Please take better care.
> 
> (on edit, removed phone number)


Why would you do that?


----------



## messy (Aug 12, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Awe, you mad?  The wall is going up and it's being fixed where it became ineffective under your bullshit, libtard leadership.
> 
> I already explained to you that a renegotiated NAFTA deal and the $320M in annual aid will fund the wall.  Stop crying and get over the fact that you lost.  It's been 4 fucking years.


So how much of the wall has been built? And how did Mexico pay for it? They gave us $320m in financial aid? 
I thought he said they were to pay for a big, beautiful wall.
You seem confused.
And tell us about his other promises, such as “repeal and replace.”
And the stock market grew much much more under Obama, as you know.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 12, 2020)

messy said:


> So how much of the wall has been built? And how did Mexico pay for it? They gave us $320m in financial aid?
> I thought he said they were to pay for a big, beautiful wall.
> You seem confused.
> And tell us about his other promises, such as “repeal and replace.”
> And the stock market grew much much more under Obama, as you know.


You fucking moron.  How many times do I need to say it?  I posted the video for you... I can't make you watch it.  And yes... when you need to lose 30 pounds, the first 20 is much easier.  Thanks, Oblamy!  I love that Dementia Joe actually blamed Trump for the jobs lost during the pandemic earlier today.  Fucking disgrace.  Do you libtards think your pals are stupid enough to not see through that?

I think you need a hobby... something that doesn't require you to manage multiple profiles and/or posting shit to the wrong person and trying to delete it before you get caught.


----------



## messy (Aug 12, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> You fucking moron.  How many times do I need to say it?  I posted the video for you... I can't make you watch it.  And yes... when you need to lose 30 pounds, the first 20 is much easier.  Thanks, Oblamy!  I love that Dementia Joe actually blamed Trump for the jobs lost during the pandemic earlier today.  Fucking disgrace.  Do you libtards think your pals are stupid enough to not see through that?
> 
> I think you need a hobby... something that doesn't require you to manage multiple profiles and/or posting shit to the wrong person and trying to delete it before you get caught.


Breathe deep and repeat after me.
President Biden, Vice President Harris.
That wasn’t hard, was it, junior?


----------



## nononono (Aug 12, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> Fool, 3 of the 1,954 miles have been newly built apart from the existing fence line.  When you have a canceled check from Mexico for the entire 1,954 miles, AND video of all 1,954 miles constructed, your master’s promise will be kept.


*Hey Fat Slob Bob......Mexico is and will be paying for it.....!

Thru " Remittance " monies that are taxed and by the 
new Trade agreement with Mexico or whatever else 
is needed to be worked out to pay for it....

However you want to twist it, the wall is being built.....
And either now with small amounts or in the future 
thru taxation of goods or other means....It will be paid for
by Mexico....It's the least they could do for their 
northern neighbor for what they have allowed.....!

Mexico is our neighbor and the fence makes for a good neighbor.
Right now we have lost approximately 10 Border Patrol Agents just
to the Chinese/CCP Virus due to immigrants crossing the border
illegally........Think of just the Border Patrol families that have lost a loved 
one due to the Illegal crossings and infecting our Border Patrol Agents.










						Trump Wall Construction - Track the Status of Trump's Border Wall!
					

Track the Status of Trump's Border Wall!




					www.trumpwall.construction
				








*


----------



## nononono (Aug 12, 2020)

messy said:


> Breathe deep and repeat after me.
> President Biden, Vice President Harris.
> That wasn’t hard, was it, junior?


*Never gunna happen.......!*
*
Biden hates Kamala
Kamala hates Biden
*
*The American Public can see it clear as a bell...

Heels up took one for the " Team "....and it's not her first time.
Just ask her " Willie "...

Both Lunatics have thoroughly pissed off America's 
Law Enforcement for starters, then endorsing BLM and 
ANTIFA was the next nail.....then wanting to KILL the 
fracking Industry along with a multitude of other job 
killing measures leads up to their DIRECT involvement
in this COVID-19 Virus.....!
And we haven't even touched upon the 4 Coup attempts
on a duly elected President...which both are directly/indirectly
involved with...
And how about the " FAKE " Harris/Booker Lynching Law just 
ahead of the " FAKE " Juicy Smollett set up that Chicago's  
district attorney was deeply involved in....not to mention
some how Michelle O was tied to it....

They both need to drop out before they are publicly arrested
on live Video Feed....!*


----------



## Nonononono (Aug 12, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Never gunna happen.......!*
> 
> *Biden hates Kamala
> Kamala hates Biden*
> ...


Thank you.  That’s it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 12, 2020)

Senator Kennedy On Harris Becoming Biden’s VP Pick: She’s AOC ‘Without The Bartending Experience’ | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com


----------



## messy (Aug 12, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Senator Kennedy On Harris Becoming Biden’s VP Pick: She’s AOC ‘Without The Bartending Experience’ | The Daily Wire
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks man. We were all wondering what Sen. Kennedy of Louisiana had to say about her. 
Can you find us an article on Devin Nunes’ views?


----------



## Imtired (Aug 12, 2020)

messy said:


> Thanks man. We were all wondering what Sen. Kennedy of Louisiana had to say about her.
> Can you find us an article on Devin Nunes’ views?


I’d prefer to hear what Nunne’s cow has to say,


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 12, 2020)

messy said:


> Breathe deep and repeat after me.
> President Biden, Vice President Harris.
> That wasn’t hard, was it, junior?


Repeat after me... "Biden and Hillary... both 2 time losers... Joe about to strike out and stagger home."


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 12, 2020)

messy said:


> Thanks man. We were all wondering what Sen. Kennedy of Louisiana had to say about her.
> Can you find us an article on Devin Nunes’ views?


In all fairness to Heels Up, we're well versed on the importance of a good bartender.


----------



## notintheface (Aug 12, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Never gunna happen.......!*
> 
> *Biden hates Kamala
> Kamala hates Biden*
> ...


Holy fuck, you really are out of your fucking mind. Seriously, go talk to a therapist. You're going to die of a stroke.


----------



## notintheface (Aug 12, 2020)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 13, 2020)

messy said:


> Thanks man. We were all wondering what Sen. Kennedy of Louisiana had to say about her.
> Can you find us an article on Devin Nunes’ views?


You really need to work on your sense of humor, that’s funny AF.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 13, 2020)

messy said:


> Thanks man. We were all wondering what Sen. Kennedy of Louisiana had to say about her.
> Can you find us an article on Devin Nunes’ views?


How about this dude?








						Axelrod: Kamala Harris wasn't Biden's first choice, you know
					

Biden had to use a script to give Kamala the news.




					hotair.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 13, 2020)

In Honor of Kamala Harris' VP Nomination, a Wrap-Up of Her Terribleness
					

Not a redeeming quality to be found here.




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 13, 2020)

Wikileaks Links Document File on Kamala Harris, Liberals Freak Out
					

Cue the meltdown...




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 13, 2020)

Kamala Harris Has No Principles, and That's What Makes Her Frightening
					

If Harris is guided by anything, it's raw ambition.




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 13, 2020)

Flashback: CNN's Don Lemon Asks If Kamala Harris Is 'African American'
					

Biden selected Sen. Kamala Harris (D-CA) as his running mate on Tuesday, reigniting public debate over her ethnicity.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 13, 2020)

Another fat pantsuit wearing bitch with no personality, a cross between Hillary and moochelle.
Keep up the good work DNC.
Hope no one looses an eye when that button pops.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 13, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> That's incorrect.  The wall is being built.  Both new sections and retrofitted sections.
> 
> You refusing to acknowledge it is pretty much your problem.


Hope the wind don't blow!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 13, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> LMAO!  Obama wouldn't even endorse the dipshit until a week AFTER he was the only candidate.
> 
> View attachment 8604


Gee, you don't know how things work in an adult thinking world do ya? Poor little fool.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 13, 2020)

messy said:


> The Trumpies are afraid of women.
> And they’re getting slaughtered by women in the polling. I think we have a lot of weak, scared men who like Trump.


Their false bravado is hilarious! They wear insecurity not only on their sleeve but wave it like a banner for all to see. Childish, stunted development on display.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 13, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Smart?  Being upset the job she looked at only pays $16.50 means she's smart?  LMAO!


She's got you beat, but that's no great accomplishment. She also stumps your preferred political hacks, gets them mumbling and stuttering because they can't answer her perfectly aimed questions.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 13, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Don't force me to block you.  Your sexual obsession with me has gotten ridiculously uncomfortable.
> 
> Kamala isn't good looking... and Willie has been there.  Neither is that yeti attacking Dimon (not Diamond, you idiots) nor is Cankles Rodham.  Tulsi Gabbard is attractive.  She's articulate, too.   Probably why you morons pushed her aside for Mayor Butt Pirate and Amy Klobubore.


Oh poor thing you need to be entertained, you are obsessed with appearances and are threatened by gays. Shallow doesn't begin to describe you.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 13, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Kamala’s dude.
> View attachment 8600


Apparently all black men look alike to you.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 13, 2020)

messy said:


> This is nice. A safe space to vent, for the tiny minority of Californians who support Trump.
> They are in massive fear and envy, so they have this forum to talk to each other about their strange sexual fascinations and fears of a black woman VP.
> I’m in favor of this board, for that reason.


Yes, keep them in here. Qnono, lil' joe, the gay out-in-law, the fake hick plumber and all the other unable to discuss anything without blowing a fuse idiots. Very small percentage of California thank God! Just loud and constantly aggrieved.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 13, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Hell nah, best choice if you want Trump re-elected.
> The adds write themselves.


Seems trump is having trouble with that, why don't you go give him some help.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 13, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> She’s is about as black as Obama is.


So their is a threshold you demand?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 13, 2020)

espola said:


> What polls?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Texas as a toss up? That's real trouble for someone who claims to be a "Republican". Maybe trump really is trying to make America great by first changing from being a Democrat to being a Republican and now is taking the sword to show how gullible and naive Republicans are? Maybe this is his genius grand master plan to sorry Americans on the Republican party for the next century or so? He is playing the fool, he is leading Republicans astray to illustrate how far they will go for party while leaving American concerns behind! He really is a stable genius!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 13, 2020)

notintheface said:


> Dave, you want to delete this post. Your address and bio information are available all over the internet now-- you just doxxed yourself. Please take better care.
> 
> (on edit, removed phone number)


He's done it before. He has nothing for anyone to take. Maybe he is a convicted felon that's why he isn't voting for anyone.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 13, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> What the fuck are YOU babbling about?  Did you finally sober up?  You know Mexico used to get an average of $320M in aid from us every year?  They used to have a better NAFTA deal, too, but Trump took care of that shit.  Sit down and be quiet, 'tard.


No, actually he didn't, he just told you he did and you swallowed it whole like you always do.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 13, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Report: Kamala Harris Already Vetting VP Picks
> 
> 
> U.S.—Supporters of Kamala Harris have been eagerly awaiting an announcement on who her VP pick will be when she takes over as president approximately 5 minutes after Joe Biden is inaugurated. According to sources close to the campaign, she is already vetting possible candidates for the job.
> ...


Babylon bee LOL! sucker!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 13, 2020)

messy said:


> Although this is a safe space for the Trump people to blather on, their obsession with Kamala as a sexual being bears discussing.
> It can't be that they all have sexual fantasies about her?
> Or are just so desperate to get laid that they keep mentioning her sexual activity as worthy of discussion?
> I wonder how that fits in with the world view...maybe because Trump fucks porn stars, the notion of a fuckable Vice President gets them hard?
> ...


They may fancy pence in that regard . . . not that there is anything wrong with that . . . and pence right back at 'em.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 13, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> You're a creepy fucker.


If it keeps happening with different people it may not be them . . . you get back what you put out weirdo.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 13, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Understatement of the year.
> As far as Camela goes, she's not super unattractive.
> Slightly horse faced, but not horrible.


So that is how you assess whether someone is worthy of your support, looks and if they entertain you? Low information, short attention span and shallow is how you roll.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 13, 2020)

Imtired said:


> I, too, find it intriguing (though I guess not surprising) the obsession with Kamala’s sex life—especially considering their hero.  They almost seem jealous.  Interesting too that they feel anyone living in the 21st century would give a d*mm.
> 
> But let them go down this path of attack as it will only serve to lose even more women voters, which Trump desperately needs.


They are gossipy, tabloid reading, little old ladies. Always angry, aggrieved and fearful.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 13, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> The Trump government is the source, not me.  Grow up, Junior.


They constantly act like what trump tells them, and they believe it, is fact and well known to all. LOL!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 13, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> You post it, fuck stick, just like I always post MY sources that you losers ignore.


Your source is trump. Think about that, the single biggest liar in the public domain, maybe ever, and that is who you believe and trust, amazing!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 13, 2020)

messy said:


> Now where is repeal and replace, please? That was a major promise, right?


"Maybe in one day, easy to do" . . . "No one knew healthcare was so complicated!"


----------



## messy (Aug 13, 2020)

Not many undecideds at this point.
Feels like a landslide.
But Trump has been verrry good to the elites in this country and he’s pumping a lot of money into the economy to shore up everybody and if Biden talks too much about taxes and economic justice, then the elites...who have an awful lot of money to protect and power greater than their numbers, may turn against him.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 13, 2020)

But of course, all roads lead to Russia.









						'Antifa' website cited in conservative media attack on Biden is linked to — wait for it — Russia
					

One America News chief White House correspondent Chanel Rion used a Russian-linked site to take a shot at the Democratic ticket.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## messy (Aug 13, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> But of course, all roads lead to Russia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They’re way behind in America, so as we have seen with Ricky almost daily, they’ll use the Russian influence to try to win people over.
You can bet that Russians are big investors in the One America Network.





__





						Trump/Russia OAN SD network loses lawsuit | Escondido Grapevine
					






					www.escondidograpevine.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 13, 2020)

messy said:


> They’re way behind in America, so as we have seen with Ricky almost daily, they’ll use the Russian influence to try to win people over.
> You can bet that Russians are big investors in the One America Network.
> 
> 
> ...


That is one rinky dink outfit attempting to appease trump and ride on his coattails. Funny how he calls on them all the time and that their questions are specifically designed so he can riff off them into his preferred talking points. Those questions are also loaded with misleading and false information again to bolster trump and his lies.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 13, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Apparently all black men look alike to you.


You mean there is an old married black dude she didn’t fuck for political expediency?
I have been waiting for days for some dummy to bite.
Hanapaa.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 13, 2020)

"YEAH!  Kamala crystallized it!  She's not just some whore to be used for your own, sexual gratification in exchange for promotion!"

- Willie Brown









						Kamala Harris Crystallizes Trump's View of Women: They're 'Nasty' or Housewives
					

WASHINGTON -- In the hours since Sen. Kamala Harris joined the Democratic presidential ticket, President Donald Trump has responded by sorting women into two categories: the good "suburban housewife" he believes will vote for him, and nasty women who have not shown him or his political allies




					news.yahoo.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 13, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Hope the wind don't blow!


Kamala does all the blowing now, Pu.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 13, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Gee, you don't know how things work in an adult thinking world do ya? Poor little fool.


Good rebuttal.  Directly on point, 'tard.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 13, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> She's got you beat, but that's no great accomplishment. She also stumps your preferred political hacks, gets them mumbling and stuttering because they can't answer her perfectly aimed questions.


She's got me beat at what... number of Twinkies consumed in a single sitting?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 13, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Texas as a toss up? That's real trouble for someone who claims to be a "Republican". Maybe trump really is trying to make America great by first changing from being a Democrat to being a Republican and now is taking the sword to show how gullible and naive Republicans are? Maybe this is his genius grand master plan to sorry Americans on the Republican party for the next century or so? He is playing the fool, he is leading Republicans astray to illustrate how far they will go for party while leaving American concerns behind! He really is a stable genius!


American concerns don't involve using our tax dollars to support the lives of illegal alien criminals.  Thanks, though.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 13, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> No, actually he didn't, he just told you he did and you swallowed it whole like you always do.


UH OH!  Even your hero, Nancy Bacardi, blessed the new agreement from our President.  *"House Speaker Nancy Pelosi echoed that view, saying in her announcement that "there is no question of course that this trade agreement is much better than NAFTA."*

Is it too late to swallow your post, dummy?









						6 key differences between NAFTA and the USMCA deal that replaces it - CNN Politics
					

After reaching a deal on the final version of the United States-Mexico-Canada Agreement, President Donald Trump tweeted that it "will be the best and most important trade deal ever made by the USA" -- and called its predecessor, the North American Free Trade Agreement, "our Country's worst Trade...




					www.cnn.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 13, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Babylon bee LOL! sucker!


Even the pretend black woman, that sucks dick for career advancement, knows Joe has 1 foot in the fireplace.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 13, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Another fat pantsuit wearing bitch with no personality, a cross between Hillary and moochelle.
> Keep up the good work DNC.
> Hope no one looses an eye when that button pops.
> View attachment 8614


I wonder if Willie used that jacket to wipe his pecker off.  Joe looks like he's pondering the same thing.


----------



## notintheface (Aug 13, 2020)

Wow-- 8 posts in a row of just mindless drivel. How desperate do you have to be.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 13, 2020)

notintheface said:


> Wow-- 8 posts in a row of just mindless drivel. How desperate do you have to be.


Hey, Husky Pu is on YOUR team.  You'd better play closer attention with your "other" profile in here, putz.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 13, 2020)

notintheface said:


> Wow-- 8 posts in a row of just mindless drivel. How desperate do you have to be.


He may be getting paid to do that . . . paid in peanuts.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 13, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He may be getting paid to do that . . . paid in peanuts.


He's referring to you.  Scroll up.  Are you getting paid, 'tard?


----------



## messy (Aug 13, 2020)

notintheface said:


> Wow-- 8 posts in a row of just mindless drivel. How desperate do you have to be.


I think Kamala’s selection supercharged “The Outlaw”’s sexual fantasies.
He talks about her blow jobs and the cum of her sexual partners constantly. 
Super normal.


----------



## messy (Aug 13, 2020)

messy said:


> I think Kamala’s selection supercharged “The Outlaw”’s sexual fantasies.
> He talks about her blow jobs and the cum of her sexual partners constantly.
> Super normal.


So in case we were wondering why “The Outlaw” gets a bunch of FB ads soliciting him to porn sites...now we aren’t wondering so much!


----------



## nononono (Aug 13, 2020)

messy said:


> Thanks man. We were all wondering what Sen. Kennedy of Louisiana had to say about her.
> Can you find us an article on Devin Nunes’ views?


*Why don't YOU post " Willie Brown's " views/suggestions within the last 10 or so days for Heels Up.....*


----------



## nononono (Aug 13, 2020)

messy said:


> I think Kamala’s selection supercharged “The Outlaw”’s sexual fantasies.
> He talks about her blow jobs and the cum of her sexual partners constantly.
> Super normal.


*Hey low life....stop posting your internal desires on an open forum....*


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 13, 2020)

messy said:


> So in case we were wondering why “The Outlaw” gets a bunch of FB ads soliciting him to porn sites...now we aren’t wondering so much!


Is Obsession a mental illness?
*Obsessive*-compulsive *disorder* is a *mental illness*. It's made up of two parts: *obsessions* and compulsions. People may experience *obsessions*, compulsions, or both, and they cause a lot of distress. *Obsessions* are unwanted and repetitive thoughts, urges, or images that don't go away.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 13, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I wonder if Willie used that jacket to wipe his pecker off.  Joe looks like he's pondering the same thing.


Tie dye.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 13, 2020)

messy said:


> So in case we were wondering why “The Outlaw” gets a bunch of FB ads soliciting him to porn sites...now we aren’t wondering so much!


I thought porn was a leg on the stool of liberalism?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 13, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Is Obsession a mental illness?
> *Obsessive*-compulsive *disorder* is a *mental illness*. It's made up of two parts: *obsessions* and compulsions. People may experience *obsessions*, compulsions, or both, and they cause a lot of distress. *Obsessions* are unwanted and repetitive thoughts, urges, or images that don't go away.


Man crush.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 13, 2020)

Messy’s alright, I think he likes me too.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 13, 2020)

Not Even Close: One Kamala Lie Was More Egregious Than All the Others
					

Democrat VP pick Sen. Kamala Harris spread a stunning amount of misinformation about President Trump and his administration on Wednesday during her first speech as Joe Biden's running mate, but




					townhall.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 13, 2020)




----------



## Desert Hound (Aug 13, 2020)

messy said:


> I think Kamala’s selection supercharged “The Outlaw”’s sexual fantasies.
> He talks about her blow jobs and the cum of her sexual partners constantly.
> Super normal.


Nobody is attracted to Kamala-toe. 

She was picked because she is a woman and a minority. She brings nothing else to the table. 

She wasn't even polling well in her own state before she dropped out. 

Nationally she polled well behind most of the other contenders. 

So to be completely honest I am not sure what she brings to the ticket. 

Warren as an example has a much stronger following.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 13, 2020)

Damnit... we need bartenders to be heard!









						Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez Gets Just 1 Minute To Deliver Remarks At The DNC
					

The New York lawmaker, a rising star in the Democratic Party, responded eloquently with a poem channeling the late Rep. Elijah Cummings.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 13, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Nobody is attracted to Kamala-toe.
> 
> She was picked because she is a woman and a minority. She brings nothing else to the table.
> 
> ...


I think they handed her to Joe because she's an attorney and they know how to debate.  Joe needs help at the debates.


----------



## messy (Aug 13, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Nobody is attracted to Kamala-toe.
> 
> She was picked because she is a woman and a minority. She brings nothing else to the table.
> 
> ...


I totally get your fear.
Keep saying it until you believe it.
She’s already proven her value...the right is so concerned it has already spent more time on her than it did on HRC’s VP choice the entire campaign.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 13, 2020)

messy said:


> I totally get your fear.
> Keep saying it until you believe it.
> She’s already proven her value...the right is so concerned it has already spent more time on her than it did on HRC’s VP choice the entire campaign.


I don't have any red pumps.  Should I click my Nikes together, dipshit?










						California voters wanted Kamala Harris to drop out of presidential race, poll finds
					

California Democratic voters, by a wide margin, wanted Sen. Kamala Harris to drop out of the presidential race, a new poll found.




					www.latimes.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 13, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Nobody is attracted to Kamala-toe.
> 
> She was picked because she is a woman and a minority. She brings nothing else to the table.
> 
> ...


We call her 2%er.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 13, 2020)

Rut-Roh, Rastro!  Didn't poll worth a shit when it comes to blacks, but "that's changing"... LMAO!  Only because if you don't vote for Joe, you ain't black!

_*"At the time, Harris had been polling well behind then-rival Joe Biden, the presumptive Democratic presidential nominee she is now set to run alongside, in terms of support among Black voters.

She also trailed behind Vermont Sen. Bernie Sanders and in more recent polls, behind Massachusetts Sen. Elizabeth Warren, with one November Quinnipiac University poll showing Harris flagging with 6 percent of support from Black voters, compared with Biden's 44 percent, Sanders' 10 percent and Warren's 8 percent."  *_

Wait, did that say Kamaltoe only had 6%?









						California voters wanted Kamala Harris to drop out of presidential race, poll finds
					

California Democratic voters, by a wide margin, wanted Sen. Kamala Harris to drop out of the presidential race, a new poll found.




					www.latimes.com


----------



## messy (Aug 13, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Rut-Roh, Rastro!  Didn't poll worth a shit when it comes to blacks, but "that's changing"... LMAO!  Only because if you don't vote for Joe, you ain't black!
> 
> _*"At the time, Harris had been polling well behind then-rival Joe Biden, the presumptive Democratic presidential nominee she is now set to run alongside, in terms of support among Black voters.
> 
> ...


Poor “The Outlaw, he has such blue balls that he can’t refer to Sen. Harris once without mentioning her vagina.
Super normal.
Can’t imagine why he has porn troll sites pop up on his FB feed...nope, I can’t imagine.


----------



## messy (Aug 13, 2020)

What’s great is that Biden is totally dominating with women, and now those numbers will go up.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 13, 2020)

messy said:


> What’s great is that Biden is totally dominating with women, and now those numbers will go up.


Yeah... it's easy to dominate them when shoving two fingers inside them and forgetting 10 minutes later.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 13, 2020)

messy said:


> What’s great is that Biden is totally dominating with women, and now those numbers will go up.


Say, methy, help me out here... Herman Cain's family is still black, even though he's deceased, right?









						Herman Cain Tweets 2 Weeks After Death, Slams Joe Biden And Kamala Harris
					

Twitter users were understandably freaked out.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## espola (Aug 13, 2020)

“From golden showers in a sex club in Vegas, to tax fraud, to deals with corrupt officials from the former Soviet Union, to catch and kill conspiracies to silence Trump’s clandestine lovers, I wasn’t just a witness to the president’s rise—I was an active and eager participant”  -- Micahel Cohen


----------



## messy (Aug 13, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Yeah... it's easy to dominate them when shoving two fingers inside them and forgetting 10 minutes later.


Hey everybody, look what  Blue Balls “The Outlaw” is talking about? Pussy!
He’s super normal...mentions it in every post.


----------



## messy (Aug 13, 2020)

Uh oh! There goes that lie!...





__





						Redirect Notice
					





					www.google.com


----------



## Imtired (Aug 13, 2020)

espola said:


> “From golden showers in a sex club in Vegas, to tax fraud, to deals with corrupt officials from the former Soviet Union, to catch and kill conspiracies to silence Trump’s clandestine lovers, I wasn’t just a witness to the president’s rise—I was an active and eager participant”  -- Micahel Cohen


I saw that!

You can buy a copy at: https://disloyalthebook.com/product/signed-disloyal-book-by-michael-cohen/

I bought one. Website super slow, probably due to so much traffic.  Kept getting a “502” error and finally realized I had to just le5 it sit until it loaded (versus refreshing).


----------



## Imtired (Aug 13, 2020)

messy said:


> Poor “The Outlaw, he has such blue balls that he can’t refer to Sen. Harris once without mentioning her vagina.
> Super normal.
> Can’t imagine why he has porn troll sites pop up on his FB feed...nope, I can’t imagine.


And not at all hypocritical considering his beloved leader...


----------



## Imtired (Aug 13, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Nobody is attracted to Kamala-toe.
> 
> She was picked because she is a woman and a minority. She brings nothing else to the table.
> 
> ...


Then you have nothing to worry about, right?  So why the underlying fear?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 13, 2020)

messy said:


> Uh oh! There goes that lie!...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really?









						A Pennsylvania County’s Election Day Nightmare Underscores Voting Machine Concerns (Published 2019)
					

How “everything went wrong” in Northampton County.




					www.nytimes.com
				












						CASE UPDATE: Election Fraud in 197th State House Race
					

HARRISBURG — Attorney General Josh Shapiro today announced an election worker has pleaded guilty in connection with voter fraud committed during a 2017 special election for a state House seat in Philadelphia. The guilty plea marks the fourth of four election workers who either pleaded guilty or...




					www.attorneygeneral.gov
				












						Voter Fraud Map: Election Fraud Database | The Heritage Foundation
					

Explore a sampling of recent proven instances of election fraud from across the country. The database is intended to demonstrate the vulnerabilities in the election system and the many ways in which fraud is committed.




					www.heritage.org
				












						State review of voter registrations narrows list of potentially ineligible voters to 8,698
					

The state’s motor voter system inadvertently allowed legal residents who were not U.S. citizens to register.




					www.post-gazette.com
				












						Pennsylvania counties have 800,000 ineligible voters on voter registration lists, lawsuit claims
					

The legitimacy of more than 800,000 names on the voting rolls in three Pennsylvania counties is being questioned in a lawsuit by conservative watchdog group Judicial Watch, but the left-wing group Pennsylvania Common Cause has motioned to dismiss Judicial Watch’s claims, saying these voters...




					www.foxnews.com
				












						Pennsylvania admits to 11,000 noncitizens registered to vote
					

A top Pennsylvania lawmaker called on the state Wednesday to immediately expunge the names of 11,198 noncitizens whom the state confirmed are registered to vote, despite not being eligible.




					www.washingtontimes.com
				












						Ex-judge of elections in Pa. accepted bribes, ‘fraudulently stuffed the ballot box’
					

Domenick J. Demuro, 73 pleaded guilty during a sealed proceeding on March 16, 2020.




					www.pennlive.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 13, 2020)

Imtired said:


> And not at all hypocritical considering his beloved leader...


Trump is your leader, too.  How does that taste?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 13, 2020)

messy said:


> Hey everybody, look what  Blue Balls “The Outlaw” is talking about? Pussy!
> He’s super normal...mentions it in every post.


That's your boy, Pap Smear Joe!  Biden... Dr. Biden.


----------



## Nonononono (Aug 13, 2020)




----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 13, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 8622


You have a stroke, stupid, or is that you in heels?


----------



## Nonononono (Aug 13, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> You have a stroke, stupid, or is that you in heels?


Careful there


----------



## messy (Aug 13, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> That's your boy, Pap Smear Joe!  Biden... Dr. Biden.


Hey "The Outlaw," did you really write a post where you referenced a vagina again? 

Somebody please get this guy off already; he writes about pussy in every single post.


----------



## espola (Aug 13, 2020)

messy said:


> Hey "The Outlaw," did you really write a post where you referenced a vagina again?
> 
> Somebody please get this guy off already; he writes about pussy in every single post.


Doesn't show up on my laptop.  If Dominic won't shut him down, I will.


----------



## Nonononono (Aug 13, 2020)

espola said:


> Doesn't show up on my laptop.  If Dominic won't shut him down, I will.


I heard his first post was starting a thread about Hope Solo’s lady parts.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 13, 2020)

AG Barr: ‘Significant Developments’ Coming In Durham Probe Before Election, Including Tomorrow | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com


----------



## Imtired (Aug 13, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Trump is your leader, too.  How does that taste?


Not for long.  Your posts are literally unhinged lately.  Telling.

Scared much?  I can see why...


----------



## messy (Aug 13, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> I heard his first post was starting a thread about Hope Solo’s lady parts.


I kinda feel for the guy...using a youth soccer board “political commentary” for his sexual gratification...


----------



## messy (Aug 13, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> AG Barr: ‘Significant Developments’ Coming In Durham Probe Before Election, Including Tomorrow | The Daily Wire
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Several went to jail already...why not a few more?
We’ll see, won’t we?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 13, 2020)

espola said:


> Doesn't show up on my laptop.  If Dominic won't shut him down, I will.


Why are you here?  Didn't your kid graduate from college 5 years ago?  Isn't there a shelter full of poodles for you to adopt, 'tard?

You won't shut down jack shit.  Your stupid ass will be banned long before I am.  You and ACLU queen can't shut the fuck up.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 13, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> I heard his first post was starting a thread about Hope Solo’s lady parts.


Meat curtains.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 13, 2020)

messy said:


> I kinda feel for the guy...using a youth soccer board “political commentary” for his sexual gratification...


... and yet your nose is in my asshole on every post, isn't it?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 14, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Not for long.  Your posts are literally unhinged lately.  Telling.
> 
> Scared much?  I can see why...


No one is afraid of that twat.


----------



## messy (Aug 14, 2020)

Reading this page, I can't imagine why women are all turning away from Trump.
Anybody else smell burning orange? A landslide is coming...


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 14, 2020)

messy said:


> Reading this page, I can't imagine why women are all turning away from Trump.
> Anybody else smell burning orange? A landslide is coming...


It's not like they're turning to Dr. Biden, OBGYN.  Not unless they want to be groped and sniffed.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 14, 2020)

Yep... come election day, America will remember how she felt Kavanaugh was guilty, how she felt Biden was guilty and how she probably put a lot of innocent black men () in prison.









						What the Kavanaugh confirmation hearings reveal about Kamala Harris
					

Kamala Harris’s questioning of Brett Kavanaugh when he was nominated to the Supreme Court won the senator praise for her prosecutorial skill.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 14, 2020)

Uh oh!  Could Kamaltoe be an anchor baby?









						Trump reacts to questioning of Harris citizenship
					

Harris was born in 1964 in California to an Indian mother and a Jamaican father. According to the article, her parents were not permanent residents at the time of her birth. "So I just heard that. I just heard it today, that she doesn't meet the requirements. And by the way, the lawyer who wrote...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 14, 2020)

LMAO!  I'd be hiding behind a curtain, too, if I lowered my dignity enough to marry Kamaltoe.









						The first 'second gentleman'? Meet Kamala Harris' husband, Doug Emhoff
					

A successful entertainment lawyer who married into politics and is known for fiercely defending his wife.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 14, 2020)

messy said:


> Uh oh! There goes that lie!...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, dummy, what were you just saying?  And lookie... it's from one of your brain dead, libtard sources... Huff and Puff Post!









						USPS Warns At Least 2 States That Mail-In Ballots May Not Be Delivered On Time
					

Pennsylvania and Washington have been informed by the U.S. Postal Service that some ballots may not be delivered on time to be counted in the Nov. 3 election.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Desert Hound (Aug 14, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> AG Barr: ‘Significant Developments’ Coming In Durham Probe Before Election, Including Tomorrow | The Daily Wire
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For the 1 million + example of bias in the press...please note the recent coverage of documents and testimony relating to the Russian conspiracy. Oh...about zero coverage. 

The MSM relentlessly pushed the conspiracy for 3 yrs. Now they do not report on any of the documents or testimony coming out showing how wrong they were. Their followers are completely uninformed in terms of what keeps coming out showing how bad the FBI was, testimony by Susan Rice, documents relating to Flynn, etc.


----------



## Desert Hound (Aug 14, 2020)

From the NY Times.









						Britain’s New Record: A Recession Worse Than in Europe and North America (Published 2020)
					

Seventeen years of economic growth have been wiped out in Britain’s late and long lockdown.




					www.nytimes.com
				




Remember a couple of weeks ago when the press and a lot of people thought 2nd quarter GDP was -32%

Anyway look how the US has done compared to the other big boys out there.


----------



## nononono (Aug 14, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Not for long.  Your posts are literally unhinged lately.  Telling.
> 
> Scared much?  I can see why...


*Wake up yuratiredtroll....


What AMERICAN PATRIOT wouldn't be afraid of her lying/lunacy and total disrespect.*

*Today her TRUE number is @ - .02 % and trending down hard...!*

*Of course the MSM has her @ 42 - 49 % polling.....( " Empress's New Clothing Style ".. ) 

Oh it's going to be a very hard fall from those propped up numbers...!*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 14, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> For the 1 million + example of bias in the press...please note the recent coverage of documents and testimony relating to the Russian conspiracy. Oh...about zero coverage.
> 
> The MSM relentlessly pushed the conspiracy for 3 yrs. Now they do not report on any of the documents or testimony coming out showing how wrong they were. Their followers are completely uninformed in terms of what keeps coming out showing how bad the FBI was, testimony by Susan Rice, documents relating to Flynn, etc.


A morning radio host in la was saying Barr is the most partisan AG ever.
Maybe he forgot about Obama’s wingman.


----------



## Desert Hound (Aug 14, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> A morning radio host in la was saying Barr is the most partisan AG ever.
> Maybe he forgot about Obama’s wingman.


If partisan is looking back at how the government acted wrongly in the Russian conspiracy is partisan...give me more partisan.

These guys just don't want anyone looking at the roots of the Russian conspiracy.

Based on documents released by FOIA we now know the FBI knew the dossier was crap. And yet they still used it for FISA warrants.

We know they had no evidence. Mueller and his team knew this from the start. And yet continued on for 2 yrs.

So yes...one should look into that. Accountability is important.


----------



## Desert Hound (Aug 14, 2020)

Every now and then a blind squirrel finds a nut. The 9th Circuit struck down CA ban on LCM (large capacity magazines). 



			https://michellawyers.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/08/2020-08-14-Opinion.pdf


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 14, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Every now and then a blind squirrel finds a nut. The 9th Circuit struck down CA ban on LCM (large capacity magazines).
> 
> 
> 
> https://michellawyers.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/08/2020-08-14-Opinion.pdf


Again?
Nice, but I rarely need more than 10.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 14, 2020)

WATCH: Obama Speechwriter Mocks Media for Calling Kamala a 'Moderate'
					

A former Obama speechwriter -- Jon Favreau, who President Obama once called his "mind reader" -- says it's "hilarious" to him that news media now refers to former Vice President




					townhall.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 14, 2020)

‘It’s Idiotic And It’s Killing People’: Mika Brzezinski Criticizes Trump For Saying Biden Is Wrong
					

MSNBC host Mika Brzezinski lashed out at President Donald Trump, claiming Friday that his "ditzy, stupid, botched response" to coronavirus was killing people.




					dailycaller.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 14, 2020)

You can’t hide the truth.









						Video: Biden's Handlers Usher Reporters Away Like Cattle as He Tries to Answer Questions, Even CNN Notices
					

Sign of things to come?




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 14, 2020)

Trump Shows How Stupid Our Foreign Policy Establishment Is After Brokering Historic Arab-Israeli Deal
					

Let's take a trip down memory lane, shall we?




					www.redstate.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 14, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Again?
> Nice, but I rarely need more than 10.


Gavin just moves to more expensive mansions with taller gates and armed security.  He can't be bothered with protecting one's life and family.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 14, 2020)

Fauci says there is 'no reason' Americans can't vote in person in November
					

National Institute of Allergy and Infectious Diseases Director Dr. Anthony Fauci said this week there is “no reason” Americans can’t vote in person for the 2020 presidential election, so long as voters follow proper social distancing guidelines amid the coronavirus pandemic.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 14, 2020)

Sorry, libtards, you don't get to hold up the stimulus money because you suddenly want to "fix" the U S postal system.









						Trump says he directed Treasury to prepare second stimulus checks, blames Dems for holdup
					

Trump said he's directed Steven Mnuchin to send another round of stimulus checks, but accused Democrats of holding up the aid.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 14, 2020)

Uh, no... not only was Kamaltoe irrelevant in California, but the skank dropped out at Iowa.  LMAO!









						How Biden Chose Harris: A Search That Forged New Stars, Friends and Rivalries
					

It was early in Joe Biden's vice-presidential search when he asked his advisers a sensitive question about Sen. Kamala Harris. He kept hearing so much private criticism of her from other California Democrats, he wanted to know: Is she simply unpopular in her home state?Advisers assured Biden that




					news.yahoo.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 14, 2020)

Where are all you fucking pussies?
Lots of good news to talk about.

Trumps putting crooks in jail, protecting out constitutional rights and  solving world peace, all in 1 day.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 14, 2020)

So nice of the libtards to suddenly take an incredible interest in the US Postal Service.  Such good citizens.

No, Bath house, you're suddenly worried about the post office because you're desperate.  Desperate enough to withhold stimulus money from Americans because you insist on supporting your desperation.  









						Obama: Trump is trying to ‘kneecap’ Postal Service
					

The criticism came after the president’s admission that he opposes additional funding for the federal agency amid the pandemic.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 14, 2020)

Another candied ass libtard lady that wants to punish successful people for failed demotard leadership.  He needs to go.









						California Legislature Proposes First-In-The-Nation Wealth Tax
					

A bill proposed in the California State Assembly would, if passed, implement a wealth tax on California residents -- the first of its kind in the nation.




					sanfrancisco.cbslocal.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 14, 2020)

Chris Wallace Is Shocked the Biden Campaign Isn't Doing This Before the Convention
					

"Fox News Sunday" host Chris Wallace is in disbelief over the Biden campaign's decision not to have any top officials appear on the Sunday talk shows the weekend before the




					townhall.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 14, 2020)

Watch: Reporters AGAIN Herded Away From Biden as Questions Are Asked, Even Kamala Appears Tense
					

This is just embarrassing.




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 14, 2020)

Shaun King tries and fails to explain contradictory tweets on Kamala Harris after online ridicule
					

Twitter users can be merciless




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 15, 2020)

It’s good to be king.








						Trump will accept the GOP nomination at the White House
					

Unusual times call for unusual measures.




					hotair.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 15, 2020)

Epic Thread Exposes How Purposely Wrong Democrats and the Media Were About FBI Corruption
					

They gaslit the country.




					www.redstate.com


----------



## messy (Aug 15, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 8653


Again I love it when you campaign for the Dems. 
I knew we’d get on the same team!


----------



## messy (Aug 15, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Another candied ass libtard lady that wants to punish successful people for failed demotard leadership.  He needs to go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Even with that, we still have sooo much money it’s stupid.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 15, 2020)

messy said:


> Again I love it when you campaign for the Dems.
> I knew we’d get on the same team!


You people need all the help you can get.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 15, 2020)

Maybe the Kenyan isn’t as stupid as he seems, nah.








						Obama doubts Joe Biden's 2020 chances in private, warns Biden will 'f**k things up': report
					

'And you know who really doesn't have it? Joe Biden'




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 15, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Another candied ass libtard lady that wants to punish successful people for failed demotard leadership.  He needs to go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What Happens When Rich People Leave California? 
By Andy Caldwell 

Long before Phil Mickelson wondered out loud if higher taxes will force him to leave the State of California, Tiger Woods did just that! Moving to another desirable coastal state, in Tiger’s case, Florida, saved him millions of dollars per year, as he escaped California’s ridiculously high income tax. The fact that California has since raised the top tax rate again, this time to 13%, more top earners are leaving and they are taking their money and all it represents with them.
Mickelson’s example tells the story of somebody who was not only earning money in this state, but a man who wanted to reinvest his earnings here. People who make a lot of money invest their excess earnings in a number of ways in order to diversify and protect their assets. In the meantime, their investments morph into jobs for other people. So, the people leaving the state because of high taxes will now be investing elsewhere for the same reason.
We all spend money as consumers, buying cars, houses, and the like. But now these people fleeing California will also consume elsewhere because most states do not have our high sales tax rates either!
California’s once solid gold reputation is now just a cracked gold patina revealing a rust to the core of our former world-class economy. The industries who are still left here were started when taxes and regulations were more favorable. They are now referred to as legacy industries. The truth of the matter is there are no new industry clusters being created in California. Once a start up is ready to grow, they locate the manufacturing headquarters out of state or in another country altogether.
I personally know a half-dozen people here on the Central Coast who have already moved or are in the course of moving to avoid the government taking most all of their profit in the form of taxes. One friend has already moved to Washington. Another to Florida. They will be able to save tens of thousands of dollars each year, and at the same time, move into a bigger house for less money than what they have here. Higher quality of life at a lower cost, what is not to love?
The problem with tax and spend democrats, like the ones who now constitute a super-majority in Sacramento, is that they think they can make changes in the tax and regulatory codes and business will continue as usual. But, people make changes in their lifestyle to adapt to changes in their environment all the time. If it becomes too expensive to live here, well then, those that can will simply move elsewhere.
If you are one of the people whose class-envy has been stoked by President Obama and Governor Brown, well, what goes around comes around. You were part of the majority who decided to stick it to the rich guy, but the rich guy has other options! You will now not have as many job opportunities available for yourself, and the burdens of our high tax state and huge welfare class will now disproportionately fall on you!

The very rich know a trick that is not available to you! They can afford to maintain more than one residence. They will claim their main domicile in a State with no income tax, and only visit their California abode for a limited time each year. They avoid paying state income tax and now you will be paying their bill at the end of the year! They did not get rich by being stupid and they won’t stay rich by being timid.
Andy Caldwell is the Executive Director of COLAB and the host of The Andy Caldwell Show weekdays from 3-5 pm on AM1440 and AM1290.



			http://www.colabsbc.org/manager/Upload/Weekly/What%20Happens%20When%20Rich%20People%20Leave%20California.pdf


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 15, 2020)

*‘Not the Golden State anymore’: Middle- and low-income people leaving California*
BY KATE CIMINI 
JANUARY 8, 2020


In 2017, Susanna Cardenas-Lopez left her home in Salinas to visit her brother in Idaho. Three days into her trip, she called her husband and told him they needed to move there.

Back in Salinas, Cardenas-Lopez and her husband were left out in the cold after their landlord decided to stop renting the home they lived in. They couldn’t afford anything else, so they had to move in with a family member, which was stressful.

Now in Idaho, she and her husband have free time and money left over at the end of each month. There’s a bonus — the area is significantly safer, she said.

“I feel like it’s a dream with the quality of life we now have,” Cardenas-Lopez said. “Yes, the pay is less, but that just doesn’t even seem to matter to me. At least we have enough to pay our rent and bills.”

Many of her family members face the same situation. Five months ago, her 35-year-old daughter, son-in-law and grandchildren left Salinas after their rent increased from $1,300 to $2,000 in just three years, she said. 

“I love California, but it’s just not the Golden State in my eyes anymore,” she said.

Cardenas-Lopez isn’t alone. U.S. Census Bureau numbers show that the middle- and lower-classes are leaving California at a higher rate than the wealthy. Many who have left in recent years say they simply couldn’t afford to stay. 

*Cost of living: the defining issue*
In the second quarter of 2019, the San Francisco Bay Area topped Los Angeles, Washington and Chicago when it came to people leaving major U.S. cities. It was second only to New York City. More than 28,190 people departed the Bay Area during those three months, close to double 2017’s rate, according to a regular migration report from real estate brokerage Redfin.

In 2018, according to the U.S. Census, about 190,000 more people left the Golden State than moved there. It was the second year in a row of the negative trend. However, the population is still rising due to the birth rate. California added 141,300 residents between July 2018 and July 2019, bringing its population to an estimated 39.96 million people, according to the California Department of Finance. 









						'Not the Golden State anymore': Middle- and low-income people leaving California
					

Many who have left the state say they simply couldn’t afford to stay. One report found that the majority of people leaving earned less than $100,000, while the state has seen an influx of those making $100,000 or more.




					calmatters.org


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 15, 2020)

YIKES!








						WATCH: Harris' Ridiculous Laughing Fit Over a Question About Her Previous Debate Answers
					

Wow.




					townhall.com


----------



## Nonononono (Aug 15, 2020)

Dissent is a necessary ingredient for change.  But in a system of government that provides for peaceful change there is no cause that justifies resort to violence. 

Let us recognize that the first civil right is to be free from domestic violence. So I pledge to you, we shall have order.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 16, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Gavin just moves to more expensive mansions with taller gates and armed security.  He can't be bothered with protecting one's life and family.


WOW! You ooze stupidity. Read what you wrote and think about it. What a dummy you are.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 16, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> What Happens When Rich People Leave California?
> By Andy Caldwell
> 
> Long before Phil Mickelson wondered out loud if higher taxes will force him to leave the State of California, Tiger Woods did just that! Moving to another desirable coastal state, in Tiger’s case, Florida, saved him millions of dollars per year, as he escaped California’s ridiculously high income tax. The fact that California has since raised the top tax rate again, this time to 13%, more top earners are leaving and they are taking their money and all it represents with them.
> ...


Florida is not a desirable area for anyone with any sense.


----------



## Desert Hound (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 16, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Florida is not a desirable area for anyone with any sense.


Tell it to Tiger and all those retired folks from New York and Jersey.....


----------



## Desert Hound (Aug 16, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Tell it to Tiger and all those retired folks from New York and Jersey.....


Yeah...Florida is terrible. 

Great weather
Low taxes
Superior biz environment vs places like CA, NY, NJ etc.
Etc. 

I wonder what Husker is talking about? Don't answer. Even he has no idea what he is talking about.


----------



## Desert Hound (Aug 16, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> YIKES!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was a debate...it was a debate. 

Never answered the question....because she cannot rationally explain how her positions towards Biden have changed other than the want for power. 

The Dem Party. Fighting against racism and misogyny by picking a VP candidate based and race and sex.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 16, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Tell it to Tiger and all those retired folks from New York and Jersey.....


Tax haven. The inter coastal has too much traffic and boat slips and repairs are cheaper here. . . and no hurricanes!


----------



## messy (Aug 16, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Yeah...Florida is terrible.
> 
> Great weather
> Low taxes
> ...


Florida is a horrible state.


----------



## messy (Aug 16, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> It was a debate...it was a debate.
> 
> Never answered the question....because she cannot rationally explain how her positions towards Biden have changed other than the want for power.
> 
> The Dem Party. Fighting against racism and misogyny by picking a VP candidate based and race and sex.


Somebody sounds very scared.
She’s very popular.
A great choice. 
The racists and misogynists definitely don’t like her, as we’ve noticed.


----------



## nononono (Aug 16, 2020)

messy said:


> Somebody sounds very scared.
> She’s very popular.
> A great choice.
> The racists and misogynists definitely don’t like her, as we’ve noticed.


*That would be your party......!*
*And by the way......I suggested you stop while posting !
It's obvious as hell what's going on in that slushy grey matter of yours.
She's now married to a " White " guy.*
*And " Willie " already got her...!





*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 16, 2020)

nononono said:


> *That would be your party......!*
> *And by the way......I suggested you stop while posting !
> It's obvious as hell what's going on in that slushy grey matter of yours.
> She's now married to a " White " guy.*
> ...





messy said:


> Florida is a horrible state.


Too many blacks? Cubans? Old whites?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 16, 2020)

Kamala is definitely damaged goods.
Her poor husband is gonna have to hear about her past forever.
Snatch ain’t worth that.
FOX NEWS FLASHPublished August 13, 2020 Last Update 4 days ago
Author claims Harris 'deep-sixed' release of documents ID'ing clergy accused of sex abuse as city DA
'It's a massive cover-up,' Peter Schweizer tells 'Tucker Carlson Tonight'

By Charles Creitz | Fox News

Presumptive Democratic vice presidential nominee Kamala Harris' handling of cases involving alleged child sex abuse by Catholic priests while she was San Francisco District Attorney should receive more scrutiny, investigative journalist and author Peter Schweizer told "Tucker Carlson Tonight" Wednesday.

Schweizer told host Tucker Carlson that when Harris took office in 2004, her predecessor, Democrat Terence Hallinan, left her with "hundreds of pages" of internal Catholic Church documents that included names of 40 accused clergy.


"Hallinan was using those documents to build criminal cases and he was also planning to release them after redacting the names of victims," he said. "Kamala Harris actually deep-sixed ... those documents, and those documents disappeared, much to the chagrin of victims' groups.


"So it’s a massive cover-up and a lot of the people that financed her campaign to beat Hallinan were law firms and lawyers and people connected to the church hierarchy who did not want those documents to come out."

CHRIS WALLACE SAYS KAMALA HARRIS 'DOESN'T DO ANY HARM' TO BIDEN'S CHANCES

In June 2019, the Associated Press published a report headlined, "Victims' question Kamala Harris' record on clergy abuse" in which survivors of clergy abuse and their attorneys claimed Harris was consistently silent on the Catholic Church’s abuse scandal — first as district attorney in San Francisco and later as California’s attorney general.


----------



## messy (Aug 16, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Kamala is definitely damaged goods.
> Her poor husband is gonna have to hear about her past forever.
> Snatch ain’t worth that.
> FOX NEWS FLASHPublished August 13, 2020 Last Update 4 days ago
> ...


It’s interesting how she’s such a powerful VP candidate.
She receives so much attention.
Really invigorates the ticket...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 16, 2020)

messy said:


> It’s interesting how she’s such a powerful VP candidate.
> She receives so much attention.
> Really invigorates the ticket...


One way or another.

I wonder why no one from the Biden campaign was on any of the Sunday shows the day before the convention?


----------



## messy (Aug 16, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> One way or another.
> 
> I wonder why no one from the Biden campaign was on any of the Sunday shows the day before the convention?


Can’t help you on the Sunday show issue.
The Kamala thing is all positive...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 16, 2020)

messy said:


> It’s interesting how she’s such a powerful VP candidate.
> She receives so much attention.
> Really invigorates the ticket...


The clock to mass hysteria is ticking. Zombies will come out from their bunkers thinking they are doing Q’s work.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 17, 2020)

messy said:


> Can’t help you on the Sunday show issue.
> The Kamala thing is all positive...


Take a shot.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 17, 2020)

Chris Wallace Unloads On Biden Campaign For Avoiding Interviews: ‘Damnedest Thing I’ve Ever Seen’ | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 17, 2020)

Does Kamala Harris Excite Absolutely Anyone at All?
					

Are there any voters excited about Harris because of her qualifications?




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 17, 2020)

Trump narrows gap with Biden, new poll shows
					

A new national poll released on the eve of the two major political party conventions indicates Democratic challenger Joe Biden with a smaller lead over President Trump than most other live telephone operator surveys show.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 17, 2020)

This is CNN.








						CNN Poll: Biden Lead Shrinks with Double-Digit Shift Trump’s Way
					

The lead of former Vice President Joe Biden has evaporated in the past two months, a new poll from CNN shows.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 17, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Take a shot.


What’d ya drink’n?


----------



## Imtired (Aug 17, 2020)

messy said:


> Somebody sounds very scared.
> She’s very popular.
> A great choice.
> The racists and misogynists definitely don’t like her, as we’ve noticed.


Stomping feet and fuming in frustration that, once again, the right-wing is on the wrong side of history.

The attacks on Joe Biden and Kamala Harris only resonate with those already solidly and irrevocably Trumpies.  That may feel good when inside the echo chamber but does nothing to grow a shrinking base.   In my all years of voting for a President I’ve never seen such a groundswell of members of the same party campaigning against their own (The Lincoln Project, Republican’s Against Trump).  

That’s why the attacks on Biden and Harris get more vile and guttural as time goes on, they aren’t landing any blows.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 17, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Stomping feet and fuming in frustration that, once again, the right-wing is on the wrong side of history.
> 
> The attacks on Joe Biden and Kamala Harris only resonate with those already solidly and irrevocably Trumpies.  That may feel good when inside the echo chamber but does nothing to grow a shrinking base.   In my all years of voting for a President I’ve never seen such a groundswell of members of the same party campaigning against their own (The Lincoln Project, Republican’s Against Trump).
> 
> That’s why the attacks on Biden and Harris get more vile and guttural as time goes on, they aren’t landing any blows.


I am pretty sure this was your thinking 4 years ago.


----------



## messy (Aug 17, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Stomping feet and fuming in frustration that, once again, the right-wing is on the wrong side of history.
> 
> The attacks on Joe Biden and Kamala Harris only resonate with those already solidly and irrevocably Trumpies.  That may feel good when inside the echo chamber but does nothing to grow a shrinking base.   In my all years of voting for a President I’ve never seen such a groundswell of members of the same party campaigning against their own (The Lincoln Project, Republican’s Against Trump).
> 
> That’s why the attacks on Biden and Harris get more vile and guttural as time goes on, they aren’t landing any blows.


“Senility” and “sexual promiscuity” are their big complaints with Biden/Harris.

Trump tries “no God, no police. Cities going to hell.”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 17, 2020)

Sunday Show Blackout: Team Biden Fully Embraces 'Basement Strategy'
					

"The Damnedest Thing..."




					townhall.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 17, 2020)

Cardi B interviews Joe Biden about racism, free education
					

Cardi B can add hard-hitting journalist to her long list of talents.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Nonononono (Aug 17, 2020)

*NEVER GETS OLD*


----------



## nononono (Aug 17, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Kamala is definitely damaged goods.
> Her poor husband is gonna have to hear about her past forever.
> Snatch ain’t worth that.
> FOX NEWS FLASHPublished August 13, 2020 Last Update 4 days ago
> ...



*You described it perfectly in two words....!*

*" Damaged Goods "....*


*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


----------



## nononono (Aug 17, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> *NEVER GETS OLD*



*You try oh so hard .....Bob...but your " OLD " boat is full of holes....!





*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 17, 2020)

Even you people should be embarrassed.

Hard Hitting Interview: Cardi B Gets Joe Biden to Back Tax Hike to Pay for Free Health Insurance, College Tuition
Screenshot/Elle/YouTubeScreenshot/Elle/YouTube
DAVID NG17 Aug 20201,703
3:17
Joe Biden has thrown his support behind free health insurance and college, saying in an Elle magazine interview with rap star Cardi B that “there’s no reason why we can’t have all of that.” And who will foot the bill? Taxpayers, of course, with the presidential candidate saying that “no corporation should pay less than 15 percent tax.”


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 17, 2020)

Joe Biden’s Energy Belies His Embrace Today of Radical Climate Change
					

A Financial Times article posted Sunday night questions former Vice President Joe Biden’s lurch to the left on energy.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## messy (Aug 17, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Even you people should be embarrassed.
> 
> Hard Hitting Interview: Cardi B Gets Joe Biden to Back Tax Hike to Pay for Free Health Insurance, College Tuition
> Screenshot/Elle/YouTubeScreenshot/Elle/YouTube
> ...







I see a cabinet post in her future.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 17, 2020)

Kamala Harris Admits Disillusioned Voters 'May Not Fall in Love' with Ticket
					

Sen. Kamala Harris is encouraging disillusioned voters to back the Biden-Harris ticket but admitted that they "may not fall in love" with it.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 17, 2020)

Pollak: Democrats Go Postal with Busted Mailbox Conspiracy Theory
					

Democrats have been flogging the false "mailbox conspiracy" theory that Trump is deliberately crippling the U.S. Postal Service.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## messy (Aug 17, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Pollak: Democrats Go Postal with Busted Mailbox Conspiracy Theory
> 
> 
> Democrats have been flogging the false "mailbox conspiracy" theory that Trump is deliberately crippling the U.S. Postal Service.
> ...


You’re super worked up today.
You need to listen to a podcast called the rabbit hole.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 17, 2020)

messy said:


> You’re super worked up today.
> You need to listen to a podcast called the rabbit hole.


Nah, just turning the lights on for you believers.


----------



## Imtired (Aug 17, 2020)

messy said:


> “Senility” and “sexual promiscuity” are their big complaints with Biden/Harris.
> 
> Trump tries “no God, no police. Cities going to hell.”


Which is so high off the irony scale it can’t even be measured.


----------



## Nonononono (Aug 17, 2020)

messy said:


> I see a cabinet post in her future.


Hypocrite


----------



## Imtired (Aug 17, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I am pretty sure this was your thinking 4 years ago.


Actually you’d be wrong about that. This election is completely different in many ways.  #1) Trump was an unknown quantity in 2016 so some were willing to take a chance, now that he’s been faced with a real crisis which he’s failed at miserably, the scales are off the eyes of those same voters.  #2) Hillary was not well likes by many, even some Dems, that’s not the case with Joe Biden.  #3) No real viable 3rd party candidate this election.  2016 had Gary Johnson and Jill Stein.  #4) Huge unemployment, #5) see #1


----------



## Desert Hound (Aug 17, 2020)

Associate Press 2016 vs Associated Press 2020


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 17, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Actually you’d be wrong about that. This election is completely different in many ways.  #1) Trump was an unknown quantity in 2016 so some were willing to take a chance, now that he’s been faced with a real crisis which he’s failed at miserably, the scales are off the eyes of those same voters.  #2) Hillary was not well likes by many, even some Dems, that’s not the case with Joe Biden.  #3) No real viable 3rd party candidate this election.  2016 had Gary Johnson and Jill Stein.  #4) Huge unemployment, #5) see #1


How did you find a worse candidate than Hillary?


----------



## notintheface (Aug 17, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Associate Press 2016 vs Associated Press 2020
> 
> 
> View attachment 8677


It's amazing -- it's almost like people can be of multiple ethnicities! WHO KNEW?!?


----------



## Desert Hound (Aug 17, 2020)

notintheface said:


> It's amazing -- it's almost like people can be of multiple ethnicities! WHO KNEW?!?


And it is amazing how the press changes it to fit what they need. 

Or you explain to me why when it didn't matter on a national level they identified her one way, but when the dems need to lock up the vote in a national election, they identify her another way.


----------



## nononono (Aug 17, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Associate Press 2016 vs Associated Press 2020
> 
> 
> View attachment 8677



*Ahhhh......The Internet doesn't LIE......*

*But " Heels Up " does profusely !


So now we are at...

Indian
Jamaican
Irish
African
British
What's next.....?

Her head does look like " Alien "....













*


----------



## messy (Aug 17, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> And it is amazing how the press changes it to fit what they need.
> 
> Or you explain to me why when it didn't matter on a national level they identified her one way, but when the dems need to lock up the vote in a national election, they identify her another way.


What I find great is the dominance of Kamala over this election campaign.
Good sign!


----------



## messy (Aug 17, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> HypocriteView attachment 8675





			https://pyxis.nymag.com/v1/imgs/5e4/175/9d9f7dcfbfdb9147b1f28abed6fb2e1765-23-stormy-daniels-homepage.rsocial.w1200.jpg


----------



## notintheface (Aug 17, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> And it is amazing how the press changes it to fit what they need.
> 
> Or you explain to me why when it didn't matter on a national level they identified her one way, but when the dems need to lock up the vote in a national election, they identify her another way.


What -- exactly -- does the press _need_ in reporting those two headlines?

She wasn't the first Black woman senator. That would be Carol Mosely Braun. So she's the first Indian-American senator. That is factual. What would you prefer the headlines to be? "California's Kamala Harris elected as senator" and "Biden picks Kamala Harris as running mate"? Who cares?


----------



## espola (Aug 17, 2020)

messy said:


> What I find great is the dominance of Kamala over this election campaign.
> Good sign!


I agree - ranked in order who among the 4 ticket-toppers as I would prefer in the White House --

1.  Kamala
2.  Joe
3.  Pence
4.  ---------- I bet you were expecting to see t here, but he's not even in the top four of a list of four.


----------



## espola (Aug 17, 2020)

From Der Leader -- "New record for NASDAQ!"

Those fools will continue to believe that the economy is measured by the stock market until mobs of the unemployed start erecting guillotines on Wall Street.

"Please don't cut off my head - we just had a record quarter and I haven't cashed my bonus check yet"


----------



## Imtired (Aug 17, 2020)

OMG...you can’t make this sh*t up!   An attack on Kamala is that she mentioned Americans be more educated about nutrition and that we should eat less red meat?  Has Pence seen America’s obesity rate?  Hell, has he looked out into the crowd at his own supporters?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1294006093035733001


----------



## espola (Aug 17, 2020)

Imtired said:


> OMG...you can’t make this sh*t up!   An attack on Kamala is that she mentioned Americans be more educated about nutrition and that we should eat less red meat?  Has Pence seen America’s obesity rate?  Hell, has he looked out into the crowd at his own supporters?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1294006093035733001


The t and P team have built their legacy on destroying the health of the American population.  The would look weak if they back out now.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 17, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Stomping feet and fuming in frustration that, once again, the right-wing is on the wrong side of history.
> 
> The attacks on Joe Biden and Kamala Harris only resonate with those already solidly and irrevocably Trumpies.  That may feel good when inside the echo chamber but does nothing to grow a shrinking base.   In my all years of voting for a President I’ve never seen such a groundswell of members of the same party campaigning against their own (The Lincoln Project, Republican’s Against Trump).
> 
> That’s why the attacks on Biden and Harris get more vile and guttural as time goes on, they aren’t landing any blows.


And they are trying to appeal to suburban housewives with those attacks? They really have lost all sense. trump surrounds himself with hypemen and trump believes the hype. He will be a lonely man come November.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 17, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> HypocriteView attachment 8675


Big ass and small hands . . . And oh yeah mrs west.


----------



## Nonononono (Aug 17, 2020)

Careful now


----------



## espola (Aug 17, 2020)

Some local San Diego flavor in this --


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1295531480232472578


----------



## Nonononono (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 17, 2020)

Looks like Michelle is missing her garden,
what a pig.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 17, 2020)

Not much talk about the VProstitute tonight, what gives?


----------



## messy (Aug 17, 2020)

We are simply bringing decency and dignity back to the White House.


----------



## Imtired (Aug 17, 2020)

Billy Porter and Stephen f*ing Stills.  Powerful.  How closely the lyrics fit what is going on today.


----------



## espola (Aug 17, 2020)

espola said:


> Some local San Diego flavor in this --
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1295531480232472578


And they asked Springsteen for permission to use the music, unlike other candidates this year.


----------



## messy (Aug 17, 2020)

How long after he’s bounced in January 21 before DJT is facing a federal jury in New York?


----------



## espola (Aug 17, 2020)

messy said:


> How long after he’s bounced in January 21 before DJT is facing a federal jury in New York?


He'll plead insanity.  He already has a doctor in New York that will say anything he wants.


----------



## notintheface (Aug 17, 2020)

messy said:


> How long after he’s bounced in January 21 before DJT is facing a federal jury in New York?


SDNY will bring charges the next day. They have the corroborating evidence of tax evasion now.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 18, 2020)

notintheface said:


> SDNY will bring charges the next day. They have the corroborating evidence of tax evasion now.


Urineidiot


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 18, 2020)

DNC Convention Brutally Mocked Online: ‘One Of The Worst Things That’s Ever Been On Television’
					

The Democratic National Convention was brutally mocked online on Monday night during the event’s opening night as many commentators panned it as boring,




					www.dailywire.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 18, 2020)

Michelle Obama: Children Are ‘Torn From Their Families And Thrown Into Cages.’ Her Husband Built The Cages.
					

Former first lady Michelle Obama claimed on Monday night that the Trump administration was taking children from their families and throwing them into




					www.dailywire.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 18, 2020)

Trump-Hater Two-Step: Libs Change Tune After Reporter Reads Racist 'Trump' Quotes, Then Reveals They're Biden's
					

"...ignorant in every way."




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 18, 2020)

Klobuchar Says Exactly Three Words About VP Nominee Harris in DNC Speech
					

TDS was on full display throughout the night.




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 18, 2020)

What’s with the democrats and ho’s?









						Jill Biden's Ex-Husband Says She Had Affair With Joe Biden, Will Release Book
					

Get ready for tell-all books to be bad and not worthy of coverage again.




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 18, 2020)

Michelle Obama defends civility in DNC speech — then attacks President Trump
					

She accused him of 'emboldening torch-bearing white supremacists'




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## messy (Aug 18, 2020)

notintheface said:


> SDNY will bring charges the next day. They have the corroborating evidence of tax evasion now.


Election will be decided in late Nov.
He will whine for 2 months and then probably go straight to prosecution for money laundering, among other things.


----------



## messy (Aug 18, 2020)

Getting smart female republican Whitmans!

Former N.J. Gov. Christie Whitman, ‘lifelong Republican,’ backs Biden at Democratic National Convention

California’s Meg Whitman, a Republican who spent $144 million of her own wealth on an unsuccessful run for governor a decade ago, endorsed Joe Biden for president at the Democratic National Convention on Monday.
"I'm a longtime Republican and a longtime CEO. And let me tell you, Donald Trump has no clue how to run a business, let alone an economy," Whitman said. "


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 18, 2020)

messy said:


> Getting smart female republican Whitmans!
> 
> Former N.J. Gov. Christie Whitman, ‘lifelong Republican,’ backs Biden at Democratic National Convention
> 
> ...


What up Messy?  Do you miss Outlaw?


----------



## messy (Aug 18, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> What up Messy?  Do you miss Outlaw?


Not at all.
Was he thrown off, or is he just busy working at the Democratic convention?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 18, 2020)

messy said:


> Election will be decided in late Nov.
> He will whine for 2 months and then probably go straight to prosecution for money laundering, among other things.


He will go kicking and screaming and will take America down even further. I am starting to feel sorry for the rest of his family as they will now be seen as pariahs. They will be forever mocked.


----------



## messy (Aug 18, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He will go kicking and screaming and will take America down even further. I am starting to feel sorry for the rest of his family as they will now be seen as pariahs. They will be forever mocked.


They're like the Kennedys for stupid people.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 18, 2020)

messy said:


> They're like the Kennedys for stupid people.


More like the manson family.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 18, 2020)

messy said:


> Getting smart female republican Whitmans!
> 
> Former N.J. Gov. Christie Whitman, ‘lifelong Republican,’ backs Biden at Democratic National Convention
> 
> ...


Boy, Meg Whitman looks like shit, is she sick?


----------



## Desert Hound (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 18, 2020)

My best friend, who is_____________sent me this this morning.  He said this remind him of me.  Whatever!!!!


----------



## nononono (Aug 18, 2020)

messy said:


> What I find great is the dominance of Kamala over this election campaign.
> Good sign!


*Geeeez are you stupid......*



messy said:


> We are simply bringing decency and dignity back to the White House.



*That's been in the White House since Jan 21, 2017....*
*Have some decency/dignity and tell the TRUTH once in awhile....!!!!*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 18, 2020)

Joe Biden, Bernie Sanders, Bill Clinton, John Kerry, Nancy Pelosi and Chuck  Schumer.
Do I have it right?
A bunch of old white people.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 18, 2020)

They are talking more about Trump than Biden, wonder why?


----------



## Desert Hound (Aug 18, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> They are talking more about Trump than Biden, wonder why?


Hey this article has a drinking game for the convention. It is written by a Dem too. Let me know how you did









						The Official 2020 Democratic National Convention Drinking Game
					

No one gets out of this thing sober




					taibbi.substack.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 18, 2020)

S&P 500 rises to a record close, fully wiping out its coronavirus losses
					

The S&P 500 rose to an all-time high on Tuesday, capping off its recovery from the coronavirus-induced sell-off that knocked it off its previous record.




					www.cnbc.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 18, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Hey this article has a drinking game for the convention. It is written by a Dem too. Let me know how you did
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There isn’t enough vodka in trumps Russia to get through the week.


----------



## messy (Aug 18, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> S&P 500 rises to a record close, fully wiping out its coronavirus losses
> 
> 
> The S&P 500 rose to an all-time high on Tuesday, capping off its recovery from the coronavirus-induced sell-off that knocked it off its previous record.
> ...


I think Ricky got out early and then he went back in big at the bottom. He’s a smart guy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 18, 2020)

I have learned one thing over the past 2 nights, there are sure a bunch of ugly boring liberal women out there.
Yikes.


----------



## messy (Aug 18, 2020)

Boring normal winners will be good.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 19, 2020)

Just can’t make this shit up.








						NOT KIDDING: Warren Speaks At Native American Caucus Meeting For DNC
					

On Tuesday, America’s most famous non-Native American spoke at the Native American caucus meeting featured by the Democratic National Committee, and her




					www.dailywire.com


----------



## espola (Aug 19, 2020)

"One of their political weapons is 'cancel culture' -- driving people from their jobs, shaming dissenters and demanding total submission from anyone who disagrees. This is the very definition of totalitarianism, and it is completely alien to our culture and our values, and it has absolutely no place in the United States of America,"   DJT, July 3

"Don't buy GOODYEAR TIRES - They announced a BAN ON MAGA HATS. Get better tires for far less!"  DJT today

<<editorial comment --this is after Goodyear denied issuing such a ban>>


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 19, 2020)

And?
They are taking sides.


----------



## Desert Hound (Aug 19, 2020)

He cannot even get scripted stuff right.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1295925601388429318


----------



## espola (Aug 19, 2020)

__





						Log into Facebook
					

Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




					www.facebook.com


----------



## messy (Aug 19, 2020)

espola said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Attack of the stupid people.

Here's a good one...this is actually a GOP candidate for Congress, endorsed by Trump...helping ensure his defeat.


*2. Loomer Has Been Banned From Twitter, Facebook, Paypal & Uber For Hate Speech & Handcuffed Herself to Twitter Headquarters to Protest Her Ban


Loomer is part of a growing cadre of internet personalities who rush to describe mass-shootings as hoaxes or cover-ups perpetrated to strip Americans of their guns. After a gunman opened fire on a music festival in Las Vegas in October, killing 58 and wounding hundreds more, Loomer falsely implied the shooter was ISIS-affiliated, and that the FBI was covering up his terrorist tie *


----------



## messy (Aug 19, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> He cannot even get scripted stuff right.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1295925601388429318


I know most of you people are fat (are you, DH?), but deaf too?

Anyhow, if you thought he said Joe instead of Jill, don't worry about it. Just call him President Biden and you won't get confused.


----------



## nononono (Aug 19, 2020)

messy said:


> Boring normal winners will be good.



*Your Criminal Political Party is displaying some rather filthy positions
on life in their two nights of videos so far.....

Not to mention...Joe is deteriorating mentally rather fast.
Let's see how bad " Heels Up " has to tread water tonight.*


----------



## nononono (Aug 19, 2020)

QUOTE="messy, post: 353451, member: 3299"
Attack of the stupid people.

Here's a good one...this is actually a GOP candidate for Congress, endorsed by Trump...helping ensure his defeat.


*2. Loomer Has Been Banned From Twitter, Facebook, Paypal & Uber For Hate Speech & Handcuffed Herself to Twitter Headquarters to Protest Her Ban*


*Loomer is part of a growing cadre of internet personalities who rush to describe mass-shootings as hoaxes or cover-ups perpetrated to strip Americans of their guns. After a gunman opened fire on a music festival in Las Vegas in October, killing 58 and wounding hundreds more, Loomer falsely implied the shooter was ISIS-affiliated, and that the FBI was covering up his terrorist tie *
/QUOTE


*Since you are calling her assessment false....*
*
Show some data that disproves what she stated.
*
*I have posted data that shows the TRUTH....!*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 19, 2020)

NYT Editor:  "Just Because You Killed Bin Laden Doesn't Mean You're Not a P***Y"
					

Google Before You Tweet To Make Sure You Aren't Calling a SEAL a "P***Y"




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 19, 2020)

This guy’s a fucking nut.








						CNN Panel Weighs In On Decision To Feature Bill Clinton At The DNC
					

A recent CNN panel saw no problem with former President Bill Clinton giving a speech at the DNC in which he criticized Trump's behavior in the Oval Office




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 19, 2020)

Sometimes the Jokes Write Themselves: GOP Mercilessly Mocks Bill Clinton for His Lecture on Oval Office Behavior
					

'If there's one man who knows what the Oval Office should be used for..."




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 19, 2020)

This guy is still a lying mutha fucka.








						2020 Democratic National Convention, day three
					

Watch the third day of the 2020 Democratic National Convention with speeches from Former President Obama, Senator Elizabeth Warren, and Hillary Clinton




					video.foxnews.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 19, 2020)

I have just one question for Kamala, do you know what willie browns dick tastes like?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 19, 2020)

Poor old joe has no idea where he is.


----------



## messy (Aug 19, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Poor old joe has no idea where he is.


He just knows where he will be; so do you. The White House. Can't happen soon enough. It could be close, but if PA, WI and MI go Biden's way, as they should, it won't be close.


----------



## Imtired (Aug 19, 2020)

messy said:


> He just knows where he will be; so do you. The White House. Can't happen soon enough. It could be close, but if PA, WI and MI go Biden's way, as they should, it won't be close.


"Donald Trump is the poor man's idea of a rich man, the idiot's idea of a smart man, the coward's idea of a strong man, the Evangelical's idea of a great man, the criminal's idea of a friend, and the fool's idea of a leader."


----------



## Nonononono (Aug 19, 2020)

Well, given tonight’s DNC addresses, we can all agree that only a racist or a Qanono follower could post anything negative about the Biden/Harris ticket.


----------



## messy (Aug 19, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> Well, given tonight’s DNC addresses, we can all agree that only a racist or a Qanono follower could post anything negative about the Biden/Harris ticket.


QAnon is the best. When is The Storm?! LOL!!!


----------



## Imtired (Aug 19, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> Well, given tonight’s DNC addresses, we can all agree that only a racist or a Qanono follower could post anything negative about the Biden/Harris ticket.


And Trump is literally losing his sh*t on Twitter.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 20, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I have learned one thing over the past 2 nights, there are sure a bunch of ugly boring liberal women out there.
> Yikes.


Shallow to the bone you are. You obviously don’t understand the weakness and lack of intelligence you project., as with your fellow toadies.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 20, 2020)

messy said:


> Boring normal winners will be good.


We need less of the low IQ, low information, small attention span whiners like lil’ joe and Co. The rocks they came out from under are still available because no one wants to live with the shithole mentality they display.


----------



## messy (Aug 20, 2020)

I assume Trump didn’t sleep last night, after President Obama finally told us all how he feels about him. That was quite something.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 20, 2020)

messy said:


> I assume Trump didn’t sleep last night, after President Obama finally told us all how he feels about him. That was quite something.


I assume you didn't sleep last night after hearing Obama's speech...just to aroused to leave it alone....good for you methy.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 20, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> I assume you didn't sleep last night after hearing Obama's speech...just to aroused to leave it alone....good for you methy.


to, too, two just saying.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 20, 2020)

Opinion | The Trump Campaign Accepted Russian Help to Win in 2016. Case Closed.
					

“Cooperation” or “collusion” or whatever. It was a plot against American democracy.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 20, 2020)

Imtired said:


> "Donald Trump is the poor man's idea of a rich man, the idiot's idea of a smart man, the coward's idea of a strong man, the Evangelical's idea of a great man, the criminal's idea of a friend, and the fool's idea of a leader."


Sounds like you were a fan of bowing to other leaders and leading from behind.


----------



## messy (Aug 20, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> I assume you didn't sleep last night after hearing Obama's speech...just to aroused to leave it alone....good for you methy.


Hahaha! Good one!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 20, 2020)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 20, 2020)

This will not go over well.









						WATCH: DNC Caucuses Omit ‘Under God’ From The Pledge Of Allegiance
					

At least two caucuses at the Democratic National Convention omitted "under God" from the Pledge of Allegiance during meetings this week. David Brody,




					www.dailywire.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 20, 2020)

Mike Pompeo: John Kerry’s Iran Comments Were ‘False,’ Democrats At DNC Have Not Talked About China
					

Secretary of State Mike Pompeo slammed former Secretary of State John Kerry on Wednesday night for making false statements about the Obama




					www.dailywire.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 20, 2020)

DNC Airs Debunked Claim Trump Called Asylum Seekers ‘Animals’
					

An edited video montage played on the third night of the Democratic Convention showed President Donald Trump referring to MS-13 gang members "animals."




					dailycaller.com


----------



## messy (Aug 20, 2020)

Did “The Outlaw” get thrown outta here? 
Lion, you must know...do tell.


----------



## messy (Aug 20, 2020)

Too good...









						Steve Bannon among 4 arrested, indicted in online fundraising scheme, DOJ announces
					

Steve Bannon, a former adviser to President Trump, was among four suspects arrested Thursday and indicted in connection with an online fundraising campaign that allegedly defrauded donors of hundreds of thousands of dollars, the Justice Department announced.




					www.google.com


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 20, 2020)

messy said:


> Too good...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw that.  "No one is above the law."  I'm sure more arrest are coming Messy.


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 20, 2020)

messy said:


> Did “The Outlaw” get thrown outta here?
> Lion, you must know...do tell.


He got 7 day ban.  He should be back soon.


----------



## espola (Aug 20, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Opinion | The Trump Campaign Accepted Russian Help to Win in 2016. Case Closed.
> 
> 
> “Cooperation” or “collusion” or whatever. It was a plot against American democracy.
> ...


That is not exactly news, but it's nice to see some Republican Senators find their spine - or maybe this is just pre-election posturing.  Can't wait to see what other evidence will flow out once the t administration is no longer in place to obstruct investigations.


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 20, 2020)

I want us all to take a moment and reflect on the last 3 and half years of politics. Each second of this song represents the days since t won. I want to encourage you to sing along and find silence in your souls.  My fellow Americans, the moment so many have been waiting for is so close.  The next four months will be the most intense four months ever for our country and the world.  God Bless you all!!!!


----------



## messy (Aug 20, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> He got 7 day ban.  He should be back soon.


LOLOL! 
What a loser.
That’s all right, he has Lion carrying the super gross torch for him in the meantime.


----------



## messy (Aug 20, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> I saw that.  "No one is above the law."  I'm sure more arrest are coming Messy.


Hope so! ‘Merican justice. 
The idiot contributors thought they were building a wall...they just didn’t know it was the wall to Bannon’s house!
What a bunch of crooks.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 20, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Sounds like you were a fan of bowing to other leaders and leading from behind.


That’s funny, still with the 2011 talking points! Lol! Yeah showing respect is so old fashion and talk about “leading from behind” trump can’t even do that. The bunker hider in chief runs from any responsibility for anything. “I take no responsibility” will be etched on his tombstone.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 20, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That’s funny, still with the 2011 talking points! Lol! Yeah showing respect is so old fashion and talk about “leading from behind” trump can’t even do that. The bunker hider in chief runs from any responsibility for anything. “I take no responsibility” will be etched on his tombstone.


Trump will never die, he will be with you forever.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 20, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Sounds like you were a fan of bowing to other leaders and leading from behind.


I find it odd that you post things that indicate from the rights perspective that there is a great lack of respect in our country right now and that is the problem. Yet trump shows constant disrespect for everything and that’s why you like him?


----------



## MARsSPEED (Aug 20, 2020)

*"The purpose of communist propaganda was not to persuade or convince, not to inform, but to humiliate; and therefore, the less it corresponded to reality the better. When people are forced to remain silent when they are being told the most obvious lies, or even worse when they are forced to repeat the lies themselves, they lose once and for all their sense of probity. To assent to obvious lies is in some small way to become evil oneself. One’s standing to resist anything is thus eroded and even destroyed.
A society of emasculated liars is easy to control."

–Theodore Dalrymple *


----------



## espola (Aug 20, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Trump will never die, he will be with you forever.


Ye, but not in the way you are thinking.  I fully support that the lessons learned from the t travesty be required material in any future middle school and high school civics classes.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 20, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I find it odd that you post things that indicate from the rights perspective that there is a great lack of respect in our country right now and that is the problem. Yet trump shows constant disrespect for everything and that’s why you like him?


You people were spying on and lying about trump before he was elected, explain that.


----------



## messy (Aug 20, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You people were spying on and lying about trump before he was elected, explain that.


Incorrect.
But I hope soon we can do a tally of convictions on each side.


----------



## Nonononono (Aug 20, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> He got 7 day ban.  He should be back soon.


I wonder if any other foul mouthed fool was banned as well?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 20, 2020)

messy said:


> Incorrect.
> But I hope soon we can do a tally of convictions on each side.


1 0


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 20, 2020)

messy said:


> Incorrect.
> But I hope soon we can do a tally of convictions on each side.


Why did the fag  Mueller lawyer plead guilty?


----------



## messy (Aug 20, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> 1 0


Cohen, Manafort, Stone, Papadopoulos. That's 4 off the top of my head.
And how much did Trump pay for his "university" fraud? $25m, right?
And now Bannon...knowing just how foolish his audience is, snookers the idiots with a fake "wall" fundraising.
Deceiving idiots is in the blood with the Trump crew.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 20, 2020)

messy said:


> Cohen, Manafort, Stone, Papadopoulos. That's 4 off the top of my head.
> And how much did Trump pay for his "university" fraud? $25m, right?
> And now Bannon...knowing just how foolish his audience is, snookers the idiots with a fake "wall" fundraising.
> Deceiving idiots is in the blood with the Trump crew.


Don’t be mad at me, I didn’t nominate Hillary and now Sleepy Joe.
Too funny.


----------



## messy (Aug 20, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Don’t be mad at me, I didn’t nominate Hillary and now Sleepy Joe.
> Too funny.


Not mad. Just correcting you. And President Biden will be good for all of us, as you know deep down. Gotta get this cesspool of lies and corruption out of the White House. America knows that...watch!


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 20, 2020)

I saw the funniest thing this morning on the 73 and the streets by John Wayne Airport.  Dude driving a nice Benz and has a sticker on the back of his car that says, "Wear a mask idiot"  So I drive by and he's texting and driving at not being safe at all.  I tell myself, "wth is that?"  I feeling pissed.  Not at the bumper sticker, I'm pissed with the hypocrisy of the rich dude.  So I drive up again and catch him at a light.  I hold my phone up and tell him nicely to not text and drive.  You know what this smart ass did?  He flipped me the bird and drove off like a bat out of Wuhan.


----------



## nononono (Aug 20, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> This guy is still a lying mutha fucka.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Barry is so full of shit he could pass for an outhouse...." Messy "...?*


----------



## espola (Aug 20, 2020)

I don't know if this is true, but it is certainly believable --





__





						Loading…
					





					scontent-lax3-1.xx.fbcdn.net


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 20, 2020)

espola said:


> I don't know if this is true, but it is certainly believable --
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My pillow guy went from crack addict to CEO, so cut the guy some slake Espy.  Gun couple is my kind of couple.  I have a few neighbors like that around me so I can always go run and hide over there.  The smartest one of the line up is the Kid, not Kid Rock either.  The kid that got millions for standing up and not saying a word.  Dude was smooth and Lin Wood answered the call.


----------



## Desert Hound (Aug 20, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> My pillow guy went from crack addict to CEO, so cut the guy some slake Espy.  Gun couple is my kind of couple.  I have a few neighbors like that around me so I can always go run and hide over there.  The smartest one of the line up is the Kid, not Kid Rock either.  The kid that got millions for standing up and not saying a word.  Dude was smooth and Lin Wood answered the call.


My speculation.


----------



## espola (Aug 20, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> My pillow guy went from crack addict to CEO, so cut the guy some slake Espy.  Gun couple is my kind of couple.  I have a few neighbors like that around me so I can always go run and hide over there.  The smartest one of the line up is the Kid, not Kid Rock either.  The kid that got millions for standing up and not saying a word.  Dude was smooth and Lin Wood answered the call.


Lindell is so enthusiastic about promoting an essential oil derived from toxic oleander leaves as a cure for coronavirus that the company producing it gave him a spot on their Board and a big stock position.  He even got t to sign on to support it in his usual "well I don't know anything about it but he's a great guy who has always supported me" way.  His final word to Anderson Cooper about evidence for the effectiveness of the drug was because God had told him that t is the greatest President ever.  

I'm just practicing informed consent here - responsible adults are free to seek any medical treatment they think might be helpful.


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 20, 2020)

espola said:


> Lindell is so enthusiastic about promoting an essential oil derived from toxic oleander leaves as a cure for coronavirus that the company producing it gave him a spot on their Board and a big stock position.  He even got t to sign on to support it in his usual "well I don't know anything about it but he's a great guy who has always supported me" way.  His final word to Anderson Cooper about evidence for the effectiveness of the drug was because God had told him that t is the greatest President ever.
> 
> I'm just practicing informed consent here - responsible adults are free to seek any medical treatment they think might be helpful.


I thought you ignore me?  The Ref Graham is on every night lately which scares me some.  Is Franklin speaking next week?  Has anyone on here ordered a "my pillow?"  I'm just curious.  The sheets from Africa and Nile seem interesting as well.  If he puts out "my pajamas" then I will buy one for sure.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 20, 2020)

espola said:


> Lindell is so enthusiastic about promoting an essential oil derived from toxic oleander leaves as a cure for coronavirus that the company producing it gave him a spot on their Board and a big stock position.  He even got t to sign on to support it in his usual "well I don't know anything about it but he's a great guy who has always supported me" way.  His final word to Anderson Cooper about evidence for the effectiveness of the drug was because God had told him that t is the greatest President ever.
> 
> I'm just practicing informed consent here - responsible adults are free to seek any medical treatment they think might be helpful.


Trump is and who are you to dispute a conversation between god and one of his believers?
You old cocksucker you.


----------



## Nonononono (Aug 20, 2020)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 20, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You people were spying on and lying about trump before he was elected, explain that.


Explain why you believe the lies that you do? You are a scared, ignorant little man who, seeing others with the same issues, puts his stunted emotional growth on display daily. Like trump you must feel if it’s done in plain sight it must be alright. Just because you have a group of likeminded broken individuals in here that back you up doesn’t make you look any better. It actually makes it worse.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 20, 2020)

messy said:


> Not mad. Just correcting you. And President Biden will be good for all of us, as you know deep down. Gotta get this cesspool of lies and corruption out of the White House. America knows that...watch!


It will take decades to throughly disinfect, sterilize and fumigate the White House before decent people can live there once again.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 20, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> I wonder if any other foul mouthed fool was banned as well?


You’re still here, aren’t you?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 20, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Explain why you believe the lies that you do? You are a scared, ignorant little man who, seeing others with the same issues, puts his stunted emotional growth on display daily. Like trump you must feel if it’s done in plain sight it must be alright. Just because you have a group of likeminded broken individuals in here that back you up doesn’t make you look any better. It actually makes it worse.


Are you trying to say they didn’t lie and spy on trump before he was president?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 20, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It will take decades to throughly disinfect, sterilize and fumigate the White House before decent people can live there once again.


Yes, the stench is horrible from 08-16.
Can you imagine all the stains from that pig Michelle O?


----------



## messy (Aug 20, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Are you trying to say they didn’t lie and spy on trump before he was president?


Let's just let the justice system tell us. Remember Watergate? Spiro Agnew? Trump U? Paul Manafort? People get tried and convicted, or they get sued and pay $25m for fraud. Or they get found out for using a "foundation" for campaign funds and the foundations gets shut down.
It's a pretty good system. Not as good as Breitbart or Hannity, but still...
Let's see what Bannon did with those charitable "wall" contributions.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 20, 2020)

messy said:


> Let's just let the justice system tell us. Remember Watergate? Spiro Agnew? Trump U? Paul Manafort? People get tried and convicted, or they get sued and pay $25m for fraud. Or they get found out for using a "foundation" for campaign funds and the foundations gets shut down.
> It's a pretty good system. Not as good as Breitbart or Hannity, but still...
> Let's see what Bannon did with those charitable "wall" contributions.


Didn’t you hear? Some lying fuck plead guilty and he worked for the fbi, and mueller, pay attention boy.


----------



## messy (Aug 20, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Didn’t you hear? Some lying fuck plead guilty and he worked for the fbi, and mueller, pay attention boy.


Oh I did see that. Not very material to anything.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 20, 2020)

I wonder if the DNC knows there are more white voters than blacks and hispanics combined.


----------



## messy (Aug 20, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I wonder if the DNC knows there are more white voters than blacks and hispanics combined.


President Biden is well aware of demographics.
Whites preferred Trump to Hillary by a lot...that will be cut down soooo much by white women and the black and Hispanic huge Dem margins will stay the same. Watch.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 20, 2020)

Worse than dog shit on my sopatos.









						DNC Used Deported Woman To Attack Trump. She Was Deported Under Clinton, Flagged Under Obama. | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 20, 2020)

Bernie Sanders blames DNC, media for 'confusion' over AOC convention speech
					

Bernie Sanders expressed disappointment Thursday that former Republicans got more speaking time at the Democratic National Convention than progressives voices.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 20, 2020)

I know this probably a lie, but you people ain’t getting no stinking vote by mail election.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 20, 2020)

Paterson, NJ, to hold new election in City Council race marred by voter fraud charges
					

A judge has ruled that a new election will be held in November for a disputed Paterson City Council seat, just weeks after the race's apparent winner and a sitting councilman were charged with voter fraud.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 20, 2020)

I always liked the lady.








						Exclusive: Sarah Palin Blasts ‘Lying Scum Media’ for Falsely Accusing Her of Saying Kamala Harris ‘Prostituted’ Herself
					

Sarah Palin’s name trended on social media Thursday due to headlines falsely claiming that she said Kamala Harris “prostituted” herself.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## messy (Aug 20, 2020)

If you’re a top Trump adviser, do you have to be a felon? Roger Stone, Michael Cohen, Steve Bannon, Paul Manafort...


----------



## espola (Aug 20, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Are you trying to say they didn’t lie and spy on trump before he was president?


In many cases,"they" spied on foreign adversaries by intercepting telephone and internet messages to and from them (people like Russian government operators interested in disrupting our democracy).  What should then have done when they discovered that Manafort, Flynn, et al., happened to be on the other end of those conversations?  Delete the tapes?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 21, 2020)

espola said:


> In many cases,"they" spied on foreign adversaries by intercepting telephone and internet messages to and from them (people like Russian government operators interested in disrupting our democracy).  What should then have done when they discovered that Manafort, Flynn, et al., happened to be on the other end of those conversations?  Delete the tapes?


Law & Order!


----------



## messy (Aug 21, 2020)

Here is how dumb Trump fans are. Trump will say this, knowing that the USA has not required this in 250 years of having elections and also knowing  it was a virtual convention, and they will all go “yeah, see?!” 

“To get into the Democrat National Convention, you must have an ID card with a picture...Yet the Democrats refuse to do this when it come to your very important VOTE! Gee, I wonder WHY???”
5:42 PM · Aug 20, 2020


----------



## espola (Aug 21, 2020)

messy said:


> Here is how dumb Trump fans are. Trump will say this, knowing that the USA has not required this in 250 years of having elections and also knowing  it was a virtual convention, and they will all go “yeah, see?!”
> 
> “To get into the Democrat National Convention, you must have an ID card with a picture...Yet the Democrats refuse to do this when it come to your very important VOTE! Gee, I wonder WHY???”
> 5:42 PM · Aug 20, 2020


I agree with almost all of this except the "knowing" part.


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 21, 2020)

Joe talked about Light & Darkness.  I shared a ways back that everyone will have to choose love or hate.  The two dont go together.  Light is love and darkness is hate.  So Joe, Hunter, Bill, Hillary, Jeffrey, Maxwell, Harvey and all the others are the light.  t and all his supporters represent darkness and hate.  So now, we are all faced with an either or thinking again.  But now, it's not right or left.  It all comes down to the left being the light and the right being darkness.  I guess one needs to choose wisely if only one side is the light.


----------



## messy (Aug 21, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Joe talked about Light & Darkness.  I shared a ways back that everyone will have to choose love or hate.  The two dont go together.  Light is love and darkness is hate.  So Joe, Hunter, Bill, Hillary, Jeffrey, Maxwell, Harvey and all the others are the light.  t and all his supporters represent darkness and hate.  So now, we are all faced with an either or thinking again.  But now, it's not right or left.  It all comes down to the left being the light and the right being darkness.  I guess one needs to choose wisely if only one side is the light.


You know the deal.
What kind of evil force tells it’s supporters, while clearly losing in the polls, “if I lose it’s because the election is rigged”?


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 21, 2020)

John said this
And this is the verdict: The Light has come into the world *((Joe and Dems))*, but men *(t and his supporters only according to those in the light))* loved the darkness rather than the Light, because their deeds were evil* ((and the lefts were not))*. Everyone who does evil hates the Light, and does not come into the Light for fear that his deeds will be exposed.  But whoever practices the truth comes into the Light, so that it may be seen clearly that what he has done has been accomplished in God.”


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 21, 2020)

messy said:


> You know the deal.
> What kind of evil force tells it’s supporters, while clearly losing in the polls, “if I lose it’s because the election is rigged”?


I spit my food out listening to Joe and his take on the light.  My wife laughed when he said it and we thought he was joking  Why is he the Light ((God only)) and why the hell is he saying Darkness ((Satan)) is t and his supporters?  My advice and it's just advice.  Keep light & darkness out of this or the ONE with the light will expose the liars and wolfs in sheeps clothing.


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 21, 2020)

@messy Here's a good one from Jesus.  He is the light bro and so is his daddy. 

"If anyone ((Joe and the left)) claims to be in the light but hates his brother ((t and his supporters and all those in the middle)) he is still in the darkness.


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 21, 2020)

Joe say's he and the Left are the Light.  Messy, do you really believe all that?  What was that last night?  I was shocked that he took the Light and said his side is the light.  Guess what Messy, he's wrong and really wrong and I would be very careful if I were you.  

John said this, "This is the message we have heard from him and declare to you: *God is light;* in him there is *no darkness* at all. 6 If we claim to have fellowship with him and yet walk in the darkness, we lie and do not live out the truth. But if we walk in the light, as he is in the light, we have fellowship with one another, and the blood of Jesus, his Son, purifies us from all sin."


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 21, 2020)

I saw the true Light last night.  Joe and Hunter are the Light!!!


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 21, 2020)

I only have one compliant from Joe and the former President Obama.  I thought it was a low blow and bush league to blame t for 170,000 deaths.  Joe said his plan from the beginning was 100% right and if he or Obama were in charge no one would have died basically because they would have forced all to wear a mask.  That was one big pile of dung.  Come on man, get real with the folks.  The last 4 nights reminded me of the past that we will never go back to, Thank God Almighty.  Let's see what the right has to say next week.  I sure hope I dont hear how their side is the Light as well and t is actually Jesus.  If that happens, I will go into my only rabbit hole and I will hide forever.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 21, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> I only have one compliant from Joe and the former President Obama.  I thought it was a low blow and bush league to blame t for 170,000 deaths.  Joe said his plan from the beginning was 100% right and if he or Obama were in charge no one would have died basically because they would have forced all to wear a mask.  That was one big pile of dung.  Come on man, get real with the folks.  The last 4 nights reminded me of the past that we will never go back to, Thank God Almighty.  Let's see what the right has to say next week.  I sure hope I dont hear how their side is the Light as well and t is actually Jesus.  If that happens, I will go into my only rabbit hole and I will hide forever.


So how many deaths has trumps lack of response caused?


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 21, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So how many deaths has trumps lack of response caused?


Not sure.  Do you? Half maybe?  The guy with the stroke who was 89, not his fault.


----------



## nononono (Aug 21, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So how many deaths has trumps lack of response caused?


*None......!

How many has just Gov Andrew Cuomo MURDERED...!
Somewhere in the range of 5,000 - 9,000 ....maybe more.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 21, 2020)

Republicans = QAnon


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 21, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Republicans = QAnon


Actually, Q and so many copy cats are ex Republicans and ex Democrats.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 22, 2020)

DNC Included ‘Criminal Justice Reform Advocate’ Who Was Convicted For Kidnapping And Murder
					

Donna Hylton, a convicted felon involved in kidnapping a man and torturing him to death, was among those featured on night one of the DNC.




					dailycaller.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 22, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> I saw the true Light last night.  Joe and Hunter are the Light!!!


Racist.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 22, 2020)

The Pit of Misery! Dilly Dilly!
Posted at 4:15 am on August 22, 2020 by Robert A. Hahn
  Share    Tweet
AP featured image
This photo provided by Bud Light shows a scene from the company’s Super Bowl spot. For the 2018 Super Bowl, marketers are paying more than $5 million per 30-second spot to capture the attention of more than 110 million viewers. (Bud Light via AP)
We’re all in the Pit of Misery now. I know this because I watched the DNC the last two nights, and I heard all about it. America is a smoking ruin. No one has a job. In fact no one will ever have a job again unless we get rid of that awful Trump. Those few Americans who have not yet died from the virus have no health care. Poor immigrant mothers who were separated from their families by being deported during the Clinton Administration, and then deported again under Obama after they snuck back in, have been deported yet again by Trump. He is so cruel. He doesn’t care.


Our crops are destroyed, the fields barren. The climate is so disrupted that cyclonic windstorms cross the Atlantic, bringing thunder and rain to Florida and Mississippi at the height of Summer. Even our Post Office, once the envy of the world, delivers only half as much mail now as it did when Bill Clinton was President.

I call this “the Clinton campaign.” Remember her? Same act: a laundry list of things that aren’t the way humans wish they were. We voters were supposed to connect the dots and realize that if we voted for Hillary, the clouds would vanish, the birds would sing, and everyone would be a millionaire. For some reason not enough people believed that, and she didn’t win.

Now here they come, trying it again. You’re supposed to be afraid of this. Be afraid of that. Disease will get you. The Sun will burn you up. The wolf is coming, you can hear him breathing. The only thing that can save you is new politicians, our politicians. Elect this guy, and the virus will be gone. Jobs glorious jobs will droppeth as the gentle rain from heaven upon the place beneath. I guess people used to fall for stuff like this, but I don’t think enough of them do anymore that you can win an election with it. If that stuff worked, Hillary would have been running against Jeb Bush or Marco Rubio. Didn’t the Democrats learn anything from the 2016 election?


----------



## messy (Aug 22, 2020)

Wow, what’s this about?

More than 70 former GOP national security officials wrote an open letter backing Biden, calling Trump corrupt and unfit to lead


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 22, 2020)

messy said:


> Wow, what’s this about?
> 
> More than 70 former GOP national security officials wrote an open letter backing Biden, calling Trump corrupt and unfit to lead


Wow Messy.  My wife shared with me from her huge woman's group she has on IG.  The day after Joe's speech, "I am the Light."  My wife shared hundreds of posts of people who saying their done with party affiliation.  The things these mama's were saying were nothing I have ever read before in these tough times.


----------



## messy (Aug 22, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Wow Messy.  My wife shared with me from her huge woman's group she has on IG.  The day after Joe's speech, "I am the Light."  My wife shared hundreds of posts of people who saying their done with party affiliation.  The things these mama's were saying were nothing I have ever read before in these tough times.





			https://apps.washingtonpost.com/g/documents/national/read-the-letter-by-former-gop-national-security-officials-opposing-trump/2116/


----------



## nononono (Aug 22, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Actually, Q and so many copy cats are ex Republicans and ex Democrats.


*Really......you pull that out of your ass and hold your breath....*



messy said:


> Wow, what’s this about?
> 
> More than 70 former GOP national security officials wrote an open letter backing Biden, calling Trump corrupt and unfit to lead


*You using the same toilet.....go wash your hands at least....*


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 22, 2020)

*For Sale!!*​Today I'm selling my white privilege.  It's not free either.  I'm so sick of all this I want out.  This is to the group of young kids and adults who wanted the white person house in Seattle.  I have house for ya.  Here's my offer:

1)  I will sign over my $950,000 mortgage that I'm upside down on up in Kirkland, WA.  The mortgage and taxes comes out to around $5,000 a month.  You just have to make the payments on time at it's all yours in 28 years. 
2)  I have two cars that the bank still owns so i would like to sign those over to you as well.  $956 a month between the two for 48 more months.  That does not include auto insurance or gas.
3)  I have $50,000 in cc debt that I would like to "give you as well."  
4) You can have my fu*king job too.  I get up at 4am and drive into Seattle to work.  I get home at 7pm, Mon-Fri.  It's all yours.  Enjoy the privilege life...........See ya.........John from Kirkland


----------



## messy (Aug 22, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> *For Sale!!*​Today I'm selling my white privilege.  It's not free either.  I'm so sick of all this I want out.  This is to the group of young kids and adults who wanted the white person house in Seattle.  I have house for ya.  Here's my offer:
> 
> 1)  I will sign over my $950,000 mortgage that I'm upside down on up in Kirkland, WA.  The mortgage and taxes comes out to around $5,000 a month.  You just have to make the payments on time at it's all yours in 28 years.
> 2)  I have two cars that the bank still owns so i would like to sign those over to you as well.  $956 a month between the two for 48 more months.  That does not include auto insurance or gas.
> ...


Sounds like John is thriving under the Trump administration.
#MAGA.
I tell you what, Trump and Co. are doing their jobs, making sure the rich people get ever richer during this time.
Have you seen the levels of wealth at the top? 
I think “upper middle class” now means you make at least a mil a year as a household (at least in So Cal.).


----------



## nononono (Aug 22, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> *For Sale!!*​Today I'm selling my white privilege.  It's not free either.  I'm so sick of all this I want out.  This is to the group of young kids and adults who wanted the white person house in Seattle.  I have house for ya.  Here's my offer:
> 
> 1)  I will sign over my $950,000 mortgage that I'm upside down on up in Kirkland, WA.  The mortgage and taxes comes out to around $5,000 a month.  You just have to make the payments on time at it's all yours in 28 years.
> 2)  I have two cars that the bank still owns so i would like to sign those over to you as well.  $956 a month between the two for 48 more months.  That does not include auto insurance or gas.
> ...



*John from Kirkland is a disgruntled DEMOCRAT living WAAAAAAY beyond his means and voted in the *
*policies that allowed the youth to ferment into adult THUGS who exposed the sewer system of 
corruption/filth in Seattle Washington.....
*
*Conservative Cities/States beware of " John from Kirkland " and his kind.....!!*


----------



## nononono (Aug 22, 2020)

messy said:


> Sounds like John is thriving under the Trump administration.
> #MAGA.
> I tell you what, Trump and Co. are doing their jobs, making sure the rich people get ever richer during this time.
> Have you seen the levels of wealth at the top?
> I think “upper middle class” now means you make at least a mil a year as a household (at least in So Cal.).


*You need to think before you post.....*

*What a pile of uneducated envious garbage....*


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 22, 2020)

nononono said:


> *John from Kirkland is a disgruntled DEMOCRAT living WAAAAAAY beyond his means and voted in the *
> *policies that allowed the youth to ferment into adult THUGS who exposed the sewer system of
> corruption/filth in Seattle Washington.....*
> 
> *Conservative Cities/States beware of " John from Kirkland " and his kind.....!!*


Well, John is a good guy and made some mistakes.  His first one was getting that cc and student loans in college.  He then got a great job working for a tech company.  Life was awesome until.  So he needs a second chance and is moving to Texas.  He is woke he says.  No, cant you show some mercy or does he have to kneel and ask forgiveness for his blindness and brainwashing?  Cults are real dude and some folks need help.  You seem cruel and unusual.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 22, 2020)

Much ado about nothing.


----------



## messy (Aug 22, 2020)

nononono said:


> *You need to think before you post.....*
> 
> *What a pile of uneducated envious garbage....*


What’s envious about it? I think you’re confused. I’m one of those “voters against my own interests” just like Trump voters.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 22, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> *For Sale!!*​Today I'm selling my white privilege.  It's not free either.  I'm so sick of all this I want out.  This is to the group of young kids and adults who wanted the white person house in Seattle.  I have house for ya.  Here's my offer:
> 
> 1)  I will sign over my $950,000 mortgage that I'm upside down on up in Kirkland, WA.  The mortgage and taxes comes out to around $5,000 a month.  You just have to make the payments on time at it's all yours in 28 years.
> 2)  I have two cars that the bank still owns so i would like to sign those over to you as well.  $956 a month between the two for 48 more months.  That does not include auto insurance or gas.
> ...


That’s your best post evah, my pearls of wisdom are paying off.
Fuck these pinkos.
Lock em up and shoot whoever resists, black, white, brown, red and even the yellow man.


----------



## messy (Aug 22, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Well, John is a good guy and made some mistakes.  His first one was getting that cc and student loans in college.  He then got a great job working for a tech company.  Life was awesome until.  So he needs a second chance and is moving to Texas.  He is woke he says.  No, cant you show some mercy or does he have to kneel and ask forgiveness for his blindness and brainwashing?  Cults are real dude and some folks need help.  You seem cruel and unusual.


What cult is he in? The Trump cult?


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 22, 2020)

messy said:


> What cult is he in? The Trump cult?


Dont drink da juice Messy.  Spit it out before it's too late brah!!!!


----------



## messy (Aug 22, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Dont drink da juice Messy.  Spit it out before it's too late brah!!!!


You said “cults are real.” What did you mean?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 22, 2020)

Donald Trump: Joe Biden Is 'More Likable,' but Hillary Clinton Is 'Much Smarter'
					

President Donald Trump revealed the differences between running against former Vice President Joe Biden and Hillary Clinton.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## messy (Aug 22, 2020)

They’ve already acknowledged that Trump will lose the popular vote.
Americans really don’t like this guy.
But just enough dummies do...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 22, 2020)

Speaking of dummies.








						Biden Pledges to Solve Coronavirus, Poverty, Climate Change, Racism
					

Former Vice President Joe Biden promised he would solve the coronavirus, poverty, climate change, and racism if he is elected president.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 22, 2020)

Trump Axes Funds for Planned Parenthood International Abortions
					

The Trump State Department announced it is expanding foreign policy to prevent American taxpayers from paying for abortions around the globe.




					www.breitbart.com
				



Breitbart News asked about how much money these two abortion giants are forfeiting and a senior administration official said the combined loss is more than $140 million in annual funding.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 22, 2020)

messy said:


> Sounds like John is thriving under the Trump administration.
> #MAGA.
> I tell you what, Trump and Co. are doing their jobs, making sure the rich people get ever richer during this time.
> Have you seen the levels of wealth at the top?
> I think “upper middle class” now means you make at least a mil a year as a household (at least in So Cal.).


Sounds like John is tired of hearing how easy he has it, that he works his ass off for everything he's got, only to have antifa types tell him he's privileged, doesn't deserve what he has and if he wasn't white he would never be where he's at....
Then there's fraudulent cowards like you pontificating and puking forth far left talking points.


----------



## messy (Aug 22, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Sounds like John is tired of hearing how easy he has it, that he works his ass off for everything he's got, only to have antifa types tell him he's privileged, doesn't deserve what he has and if he wasn't white he would never be where he's at....
> Then there's fraudulent cowards like you pontificating and puking forth far left talking points.


Doesn’t sound like he has much. Why would he hear that he has it easy? Sounds like he’s suffering under Trump’s economy, despite his white privilege.
Not one thing you said makes any sense, does it?
Trump’s economy is for people like me, not people like John.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 22, 2020)

Yep.  What have democrats done to solve anything?  Nothing.









						Rose McGowan calls Alyssa Milano a 'fraud' in political Twitter feud: 'Get off my coattails'
					

Alyssa Milano and Rose McGowan got personal when a political debate turned ugly.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 22, 2020)

messy said:


> Doesn’t sound like he has much. Why would he hear that he has it easy? Sounds like he’s suffering under Trump’s economy, despite his white privilege.
> Not one thing you said makes any sense, does it?
> Trump’s economy is for people like me, not people like John.


Lying eyes is lost, always has been. All he knows for sure is that he is mad, mad all the time and it's always someone else's fault. Like "John" he has made some stupid decisions in life and he blames others.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 22, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Yep.  What have democrats done to solve anything?  Nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You doing entertainment tonight fluff pieces now? No one cares.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 22, 2020)

messy said:


> Sounds like John is thriving under the Trump administration.
> #MAGA.
> I tell you what, Trump and Co. are doing their jobs, making sure the rich people get ever richer during this time.
> Have you seen the levels of wealth at the top?
> I think “upper middle class” now means you make at least a mil a year as a household (at least in So Cal.).


Would you feel better if successful people stopped getting richer?  What are your investments doing for you... making you poorer by choice?  Why do you have such a problem with wealthy people?  Who do you think employs people?  Who do you think donates billions of dollars to others every year?  Who do you think pays incredibly high taxes?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 22, 2020)

messy said:


> They’ve already acknowledged that Trump will lose the popular vote.
> Americans really don’t like this guy.
> But just enough dummies do...


Half of America liked him enough to vote for him last time.  Why are you speaking for Americans?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 22, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Speaking of dummies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In fairness to Joe, he has a nearly 50-year career head start on the rest of us.


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 22, 2020)

Welcome back Outlaw.  What was the 7 day ban like?  Learn anything?


----------



## messy (Aug 22, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Would you feel better if successful people stopped getting richer?  What are your investments doing for you... making you poorer by choice?  Why do you have such a problem with wealthy people?  Who do you think employs people?  Who do you think donates billions of dollars to others every year?  Who do you think pays incredibly high taxes?


Did you promise to lick my boots if they let you back on this site? 
Good start...


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 22, 2020)

messy said:


> Did you promise to lick my boots if they let you back on this site?
> Good start...


What are you talking about, dipshit?  I was working Arizona for the week.  FUCK YOU and your high heels.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 22, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Welcome back Outlaw.  What was the 7 day ban like?  Learn anything?


What ban?  I was working in Phoenix and Tucson last week... where the air is as hot as the women and they laugh at Covid-19.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 22, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Half of America liked him enough to vote for him last time.  Why are you speaking for Americans?


If you were to knock on the door of a random house in a random street in America and ask a random person if they voted for Donald Trump, chances are they would say no. That’s because three in four US adults didn’t check a box in November to say they approve of the president-elect.









						Who are the three-quarters of adult Americans who didn't vote for Trump?
					

The president-elect came second in the popular vote in November but the biggest bloc in the US electorate was those who for different reasons did not vote




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 22, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> If you were to knock on the door of a random house in a random street in America and ask a random person if they voted for Donald Trump, chances are they would say no. That’s because three in four US adults didn’t check a box in November to say they approve of the president-elect.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The actual numbers actually say a 50% chance exists that the person you knocked on actually voted for Trump.  Half. 

If you were to knock on the door of a random house, in a random street in America, and ask a random person if they'll vote for Joe Biden... they'll piss themselves in laughter.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 22, 2020)

Looks like Trump's biggest fan, Alec Baldwin, just had his daughter's ass beaten and robbed.  Good for you, Alec.  Keep those libtard values, moron.









						'She decked me in my face': Ireland Baldwin attacked, robbed by woman who was later arrested
					

Ireland Baldwin, 24, took to Instagram to share photos of her bruised face, stating that she had been robbed and attacked on Friday.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 22, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> What ban?  I was working in Phoenix and Tucson last week... where the air is as hot as the women and they laugh at Covid-19.


Hot air is blowing up on here as well.  It's hot hot hot!!!  If you break the rules here again, how many days is the next ban?  I might just go off and take the 7 day ban and take a vacation myself.  I need one.  No vacation in over three years.  Last one was when I took the family to Texas to win the Natty. We visited JFK ((my friend says he's still alive)) place, I went to the horse races as well and check out that huge football stadium that no one is playing in.  Let me tell you, Texas is looking good.  VA is mandating vaccines too.  I can't stay in Cali.    I took my wife on a date in Dallas and we looked at houses.  We acted like we might want to move there and looked at what we could get and it was amazing.  House with a ranch so we can adopt dogs and maybe a horse or two.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 22, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> The actual numbers actually say a 50% chance exists that the person you knocked on actually voted for Trump.  Half.
> 
> If you were to knock on the door of a random house, in a random street in America, and ask a random person if they'll vote for Joe Biden... they'll piss themselves in laughter.


The fact is more people didn't vote than voted for trump. Add that to the three mil more that voted for Hillary . . . but of course you do dizzy math.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 22, 2020)

I guess THIS is what you talk about when your political career is over and you want a talk show.









						Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez shares her secrets to fighting the patriarchy and the perfect red lip: 'Femininity has power'
					

The congresswoman talked through her beauty routine and why it makes her feel empowered.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 22, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Hot air is blowing up on here as well.  It's hot hot hot!!!  If you break the rules here again, how many days is the next ban?  I might just go off and take the 7 day ban and take a vacation myself.  I need one.  No vacation in over three years.  Last one was when I took the family to Texas to win the Natty. We visited JFK ((my friend says he's still alive)) place, I went to the horse races as well and check out that huge football stadium that no one is playing in.  Let me tell you, Texas is looking good.  VA is mandating vaccines too.  I can't stay in Cali.    I took my wife on a date in Dallas and we looked at houses.  We acted like we might want to move there and looked at what we could get and it was amazing.  House with a ranch so we can adopt dogs and maybe a horse or two.


Texas is cheap, but then you have to live there, adios . . . and oh yeah, Dallas sucks. Austin and San Antonio are much nicer.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 22, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Hot air is blowing up on here as well.  It's hot hot hot!!!  If you break the rules here again, how many days is the next ban?  I might just go off and take the 7 day ban and take a vacation myself.  I need one.  No vacation in over three years.  Last one was when I took the family to Texas to win the Natty. We visited JFK ((my friend says he's still alive)) place, I went to the horse races as well and check out that huge football stadium that no one is playing in.  Let me tell you, Texas is looking good.  VA is mandating vaccines too.  I can't stay in Cali.    I took my wife on a date in Dallas and we looked at houses.  We acted like we might want to move there and looked at what we could get and it was amazing.  House with a ranch so we can adopt dogs and maybe a horse or two.


I have no idea what ban you're talking about.  I finally got to fly for work and went to AZ, Spicoli.  But you tell yourself whatever you like.  Everybody breaks the rules here... but some are big enough bitches to whine to Dominic every chance they get.

Don't go to PHX right now and never move to Dallas.  It's a cesspool.  Find a suburb like Plano or Frisco.  Lousy weather, though, with humidity and storms that will jack up your ride.  No beach and no mountains.  Not for me.


----------



## messy (Aug 22, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> What ban?  I was working in Phoenix and Tucson last week... where the air is as hot as the women and they laugh at Covid-19.


The ban you got from this website. You know the one. Loser.
Now get down and lick my boots again son...I have a lot of money.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 22, 2020)

messy said:


> The ban you got from this website. You know the one. Loser.
> Now get down and lick my boots again son...I have a lot of money.


Sorry, sweetheart.  Unlike you, I have a job and kids that play soccer... you're here because you've got nothing else to do.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 22, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I guess THIS is what you talk about when your political career is over and you want a talk show.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


More fluff eh? . . . and with the veracity at which you post, everyday, you are claiming to not have access to a computer or phone in AZ? You really are poor. They wouldn't let you use the computer at the public library? You must be a poor dirtbag looking mofo. How was the outhouse cleaning gig? Musta been hot in there! I was in Prescott all week, nice and relaxing up there. I know a guy, maybe you could get a gig cleaning the toilets at the construction sites? Minimum wage but at least some of time you'll be in the shade! LOL!


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 22, 2020)

messy said:


> The ban you got from this website. You know the one. Loser.
> Now get down and lick my boots again son...I have a lot of money.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 22, 2020)

messy said:


> The ban you got from this website. You know the one. Loser.
> Now get down and lick my boots again son...I have a lot of money.


He's got outhouses to clean! Hence the moniker the outhouse!


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 22, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> View attachment 8758


The only thing methy has a lot of is time to do nothing.  I'm glad you guys missed me, though.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 22, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> More fluff eh? . . . and with the veracity at which you post, everyday, you are claiming to not have access to a computer or phone in AZ? You really are poor. They wouldn't let you use the computer at the public library? You must be a poor dirtbag looking mofo. How was the outhouse cleaning gig? Musta been hot in there! I was in Prescott all week, nice and relaxing up there. I know a guy, maybe you could get a gig cleaning the toilets at the construction sites? Minimum wage but at least some of time you'll be in the shade! LOL!


The veracity?  Listen, Pu, when I travel for work... I'm working... and at night I'm taking clients out.  I know you and your band of losers don't have anything else to do, but I work from home when I'm not traveling.  So you keep crying... keep telling me how you're tearing me a new ass and I'll keep embarrassing you when time permits.


----------



## messy (Aug 22, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Sorry, sweetheart.  Unlike you, I have a job and kids that play soccer... you're here because you've got nothing else to do.


Keep licking the boot and I don’t know if you have boys, but if you do your kid won’t be on the same pitch as mine...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 22, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> The veracity?  Listen, Pu, when I travel for work... I'm working... and at night I'm taking clients out.  I know you and your band of losers don't have anything else to do, but I work from home when I'm not traveling.  So you keep crying... keep telling me how you're tearing me a new ass and I'll keep embarrassing you when time permits.


I made no claims of what is obvious. You are a naive, constantly aggrieved buffoon, plain for all to see.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 23, 2020)

Rush: Biden's speech was delivered so flawlessly, some think it was prerecorded and stitched together from multiple takes
					

“This is the prevailing theory.”




					hotair.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 23, 2020)

You racists need to start learning how to pronounce "Kamala"
					

Skee Rue Yoo?




					hotair.com


----------



## messy (Aug 23, 2020)

Opinion | Why the Senate's Russia report should be one of America's biggest stories
					

Trump and Biden's contrasting positions on Russian interference in American elections are clear. Whether voters care about these differences, however, is not as obvious.




					www.nbcnews.com


----------



## messy (Aug 23, 2020)

Real Clear Politics now lists 12 states as “battleground states?” It used to be 4? 
Not good for the incumbent.


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 23, 2020)

messy said:


> Real Clear Politics now lists 12 states as “battleground states?” It used to be 4?
> Not good for the incumbent.


I heard that too.  I also heard NY and Cali are now battleground states.  I dont buy into that at all.  This will go down as the most insane times ever Messy.  I heard t has announcement today at 3pm.  Sunday surprise?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 23, 2020)

messy said:


> Real Clear Politics now lists 12 states as “battleground states?” It used to be 4?
> Not good for the incumbent.


Who did real clear politics say would win in 16?


----------



## messy (Aug 23, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> I heard that too.  I also heard NY and Cali are now battleground states.  I dont buy into that at all.  This will go down as the most insane times ever Messy.  I heard t has announcement today at 3pm.  Sunday surprise?


Man your heart may be in the right place but you talk to way too many stupid people. 
Is he announcing from the 16th tee?


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 23, 2020)

messy said:


> Man your heart may be in the right place but you talk to way too many stupid people.
> Is he announcing* from the 16th tee?*


No, No, No, No dummy, I heard he's unveiling his new head statue on Mt Rushmore and will announce a miracle drug bro from top of the mountain. He will bring down the "Law & Order Commandments".   All must swear to in law & order to receive the cure.  It comes in different flavors too.  A cure, just like that Witch Doctor said she had.  Get ready Messy.  Plus, you have to forgive your brother and sister for all the errors of their ways.  No more debt, no more bills is why the book of Revelations is so true.  How can you have no more pain, no more tears and no more death if you live in debt to your eye balls and both parents work two jobs each?  It happening Messy.  Are you awake?


----------



## messy (Aug 23, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> No, No, No, No dummy, I heard he's unveiling his new head statue on Mt Rushmore and will announce a miracle drug bro from top of the mountain. He will bring down the "Law & Order Commandments".   All must swear to in law & order to receive the cure.  It comes in different flavors too.  A cure, just like that Witch Doctor said she had.  Get ready Messy.  Plus, you have to forgive your brother and sister for all the errors of their ways.  No more debt, no more bills is why the book of Revelations is so true.  How can you have no more pain, no more tears and no more death if you live in debt to your eye balls and both parents work two jobs each?  It happening Messy.  Are you awake?


Dude are you shooting Ketamine again?


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 23, 2020)

messy said:


> Dude are you shooting Ketamine again?


Hell no!!.  My wife turned me on bro to all natural bro.  I can see what you cant see and I'm trying to help you see, you blind bat!!!  Lol Messy.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 23, 2020)

messy said:


> Opinion | Why the Senate's Russia report should be one of America's biggest stories
> 
> 
> Trump and Biden's contrasting positions on Russian interference in American elections are clear. Whether voters care about these differences, however, is not as obvious.
> ...


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 23, 2020)

messy said:


> Keep licking the boot and I don’t know if you have boys, but if you do your kid won’t be on the same pitch as mine...


Goddamn... after that post, can we have a moment of silence for commas worldwide?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 23, 2020)

Wait... a contract with black America?  "what's in it for us"?  Uh, how about we start with a mirror and some self accountability?





__





						Ice Cube Demands Politicians Sign Contract with Black America Before Getting Support of Black Vote
					

/PRNewswire/ -- This morning, Ice Cube released a video titled "What's In It For Us" demanding politicians sign the Contract with Black America before they get...




					www.prnewswire.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 23, 2020)

Yes, Joe, it's the conservative run cities like Seattle, Portland and Minneapolis that want to defund cops.  Oh wait!  We don't need more cops, Joe, we just need you spineless libtards to support good cops instead of bad criminals like George Floyd and Rayshard Brooks.









						Biden to ABC's Robin Roberts: 'I don't want to defund' the police, but Trump does
					

In his first interview as the Democratic presidential nominee, former Vice President Joe Biden refuted President Donald Trump's claim that he wants to "defund the police" and argued that Trump supports cutting programs that would help fund local police departments.  "No I don't," Biden said...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 23, 2020)

Well of course, Devin!  It's not like libtards care enough to come back and vote on relief for ALL Americans... just helping voter fraud.









						Rep. Devin Nunes: 'Shameful' that Democrats brought House back to vote on USPS conspiracy theory
					

California Rep. Devin Nunes, ranking member of the House Intelligence Committee and author of the new book 'Countdown to Socialism,' joins Maria Bartiromo on 'Sunday Morning Futures.'




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 23, 2020)

YIKES!








						Poll: Joe Biden Gets No Bounce After DNC but Leads Trump by 9
					

Former Vice President Joe Biden achieved no immediate bounce after the Democratic National Convention, a poll found. | Politics




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 23, 2020)

Obama admits: So-called moderate Joe Biden is 'not that different' from far-left Bernie Sanders
					

The truth about Biden




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 23, 2020)

Does Mooch, the mighty midget, have a job or is he another "former" somebody the libtards dig up for more Trump whining?









						Anthony Scaramucci calls Trump's decision to speak every night of the Republican convention 'beyond ridiculous'
					

Party nominees typically speak on a convention's final night to accept the nomination. President Donald Trump plans to speak all four days.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 23, 2020)

Oops!  Did Heels Up just say that?









						Kamala Harris to ABC's David Muir: 'I don't necessarily believe' postmaster general's claims ballots will be processed in time
					

In an exclusive interview with ABC "World News Tonight" anchor David Muir, former Vice President Joe Biden responded to President Donald Trump’s claim that the only way he can lose the election is if it is “rigged,” and said the American people “will not let” Trump stay in office if he is...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 24, 2020)

If only there were risque' photos of Melania or allegations of sexual assault against trump then maybe his followers would see what a fake he is?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 24, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> If only there were risque' photos of Melania or allegations of sexual assault against trump then maybe his followers would see what a fake he is?


----------



## messy (Aug 24, 2020)

Somebody doesn’t want people to vote...
I wonder why?

Twitter flags ‘misleading’ Trump tweet after president suggests ballot boxes may spread coronavirus


----------



## messy (Aug 24, 2020)

Rich people are making record amounts of $...but this matters to everybody else...

America remains in a deep downturn and is running a serious risk of a worsening recession that will last at least another year, economists warned Monday.

About half of the National Association of Business Economics members expect US gross domestic product — the broadest measure of the economy — won't return to its pre-pandemic level until 2022. A majority of those experts also say the US job market will be back to its February level in 2022 at the earliest.


----------



## messy (Aug 24, 2020)

Texas Rep. Steve Bartlett.    When you're a uniter, you win support from the other side...






Pennsylvania Rep. Bill Clinger
Missouri Rep. Tom Coleman
Hawaii Rep. Charles Djou
Oklahoma Rep. Mickey Edwards
Maryland Rep. Wayne Gilchrest
Pennsylvania Rep. Jim Greenwood
South Carolina Rep. Bob Inglis
When you're a united, you win support from the other party...


Arizona Rep. Jim Kolbe
California Rep. Steve Kuykendall
Illinois Rep. Ray LaHood
Iowa Rep. Jim Leach
New York Rep. Susan Molinari
Maryland Rep. Connie Morella
Mississippi Rep. Mike Parker
New York Rep. Jack Quinn
Rhode Island Rep. Claudine Schneider
Connecticut Rep. Christopher Shays
Vermont Rep. Peter Smith
Texas Rep. Alan Steelman
New York Rep. Jim Walsh
Virginia Rep. Bill Whitehurst
New Jersey Rep. Dick Zimmer


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 24, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 8771


Slut of the month club . . .   . . .                    https://www.businessinsider.com/women-accused-trump-sexual-misconduct-list-2017-12


----------



## messy (Aug 24, 2020)

His sister described him as a liar and fake. A former senior official at the Department of Homeland Security deemed him a woeful danger to the country. A prominent friend with a prime-time slot on Fox News has called him "crazy," according to new book about the network.
His onetime national security adviser wrote in his own book he cares little about human rights. A former Pentagon chief called him "the first president in my lifetime who does not try to unite the American people." Those sentiments were endorsed by a former chief of staff. A former secretary of state declared him "undisciplined."
Another onetime national security adviser called his attempts to solicit foreign assistance in the election unacceptable. A Homeland Security adviser has called some of his actions "deeply disturbing." A short-lived communications chief has questioned his mental state. A former aide and reality show contestant called him racist.
The litany of people who know and have worked alongside President Donald Trump -- but who now question his fitness for the job -- seems ever-expanding, a roster that now includes a member of his immediate family as well as an unusually large number of national security officials who departed the administration in its first three years.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 24, 2020)

"Every woman lied when they came forward to hurt my campaign," the Republican nominee said during a 2016 rally. "Total fabrication. The events never happened. Never. All of these liars will be sued after the election is over."


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 24, 2020)

__





						Trump-O-Meter: Tracking Trump's Campaign Promises | PolitiFact
					

PolitiFact is a fact-checking website that rates the accuracy of claims by elected officials and others on its Truth-O-Meter.




					www.politifact.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 24, 2020)

Wow... you libtards truly are asshurt and triggered over losing 4 years ago.









						Twitter is tearing apart Melania Trump's new White House rose garden design
					

According to many people on Twitter, this is (literally) not a good look.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 24, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> If only there were risque' photos of Melania or allegations of sexual assault against trump then maybe his followers would see what a fake he is?


She's incredibly hot, Pu.  Maybe you should post some risque photos of her.  Always nice to look at.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 24, 2020)

messy said:


> Somebody doesn’t want people to vote...
> I wonder why?
> 
> Twitter flags ‘misleading’ Trump tweet after president suggests ballot boxes may spread coronavirus





			https://www.washingtonpost.com/local/md-politics/usps-states-delayed-mail-in-ballots/2020/08/14/64bf3c3c-dcc7-11ea-8051-d5f887d73381_story.html
		










						USPS Delivery Problems Adding to Suppression of Mail Ballot Votes
					

Trump hates voting by mail and also the U.S. Postal Service. What could go wrong?




					nymag.com
				












						Postal Delays, Errors In Swing States Loom Over Election
					

The U.S. Postal Service is not meeting goals for on-time mail delivery, a worrying sign as millions of Americans are expected to vote by mail in November.




					www.npr.org
				












						'Chaos and confusion': What is going on at the post office and how could it affect mail voting?
					

A Trump ally's changes at the Postal Service spur outrage and fuel worries over mail voting in a pandemic. What is happening at the post office?




					www.latimes.com
				












						Postal Service Warns States It May Not Meet Mail-In Ballot Deadlines
					

The agency suggested allowing at least 15 days to request a ballot, fueling further criticism that it was making it harder to vote during the pandemic.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 24, 2020)

messy said:


> Rich people are making record amounts of $...but this matters to everybody else...
> 
> America remains in a deep downturn and is running a serious risk of a worsening recession that will last at least another year, economists warned Monday.
> 
> About half of the National Association of Business Economics members expect US gross domestic product — the broadest measure of the economy — won't return to its pre-pandemic level until 2022. A majority of those experts also say the US job market will be back to its February level in 2022 at the earliest.


Sources or are you just riffing, stupid?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 24, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Slut of the month club . . . View attachment 8772 View attachment 8773 . . . https://www.businessinsider.com/women-accused-trump-sexual-misconduct-list-2017-12


Are you allowed to post nudity here?  I noticed your buddies ACLU and methy haven't reported you for this yet.  How come?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 24, 2020)

messy said:


> His sister described him as a liar and fake. A former senior official at the Department of Homeland Security deemed him a woeful danger to the country. A prominent friend with a prime-time slot on Fox News has called him "crazy," according to new book about the network.
> His onetime national security adviser wrote in his own book he cares little about human rights. A former Pentagon chief called him "the first president in my lifetime who does not try to unite the American people." Those sentiments were endorsed by a former chief of staff. A former secretary of state declared him "undisciplined."
> Another onetime national security adviser called his attempts to solicit foreign assistance in the election unacceptable. A Homeland Security adviser has called some of his actions "deeply disturbing." A short-lived communications chief has questioned his mental state. A former aide and reality show contestant called him racist.
> The litany of people who know and have worked alongside President Donald Trump -- but who now question his fitness for the job -- seems ever-expanding, a roster that now includes a member of his immediate family as well as an unusually large number of national security officials who departed the administration in its first three years.


Who you babbling to?  Husky?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 24, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "Every woman lied when they came forward to hurt my campaign," the Republican nominee said during a 2016 rally. "Total fabrication. The events never happened. Never. All of these liars will be sued after the election is over."





			https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/joe-biden-when-a-woman-alleges-sexual-assault-presume-she-is-telling-the-truth/2018/09/17/7718c532-badd-11e8-a8aa-860695e7f3fc_story.html
		










						Kamala Harris believed Joe Biden’s accusers — until she didn’t
					

By the standard of her own ample public record, Kamala Harris has just joined the presidential campaign of a serial sexual abuser, Joe Biden. It was during the Brett Kavanaugh hearings that we fir…




					nypost.com


----------



## Desert Hound (Aug 24, 2020)

George Wallace would be proud.

Keep on keeping on NYU.









						New York University moves to implement racial segregation in student dorms
					

Calls for race-based student housing stem not from a desire to improve the lives of all students and youth, but to advance the interests of a small layer of the population.



					www.wsws.org


----------



## Desert Hound (Aug 24, 2020)

'Like a Scene Out of Hell': Armed BLM Rioters Loot, Pillage, and Burn Kenosha Following Police Shooting
					

Black Lives Matter rioters terrorized Kenosha, Wisc., on Sunday night, looting, rioting, and burning the city after the police shooting of Jacob Blake.




					pjmedia.com


----------



## Desert Hound (Aug 24, 2020)

__





						Loading…
					





					www.captainsjournal.com


----------



## Desert Hound (Aug 24, 2020)

And speaking of racist policies...CA Dems want to discriminate again.


Twenty-four years ago, California voters adopted Proposition 209 by a margin of 55% to 45%.

Its operative clause, which is now part of the California Constitution, reads as follows:



> “The state shall not discriminate against, or grant preferential treatment to, any individual or group on the basis of race, sex, color, ethnicity, or national origin in the operation of public employment, public education, or public contracting.”


Proposition 209 thus outlaws race-preferential admissions policies, race- and sex-preferential hiring, and preferences for minority- or women-owned businesses.

The California Legislature has been gunning for it ever since. Proposition 209 supporters have twice beat back repeal efforts. But this year the lockdown made political organizing more difficult. This time the overwhelmingly Democratic legislators managed to place the repeal on the ballot for November.

Supporters for the above repeal include every major state and fed cal politician.

Fascinating.

Racism and discrimination is forever descending on the right...and yet always seems to land on the left.


----------



## messy (Aug 24, 2020)

Postmaster General Louis DeJoy began his congressional testimony on Monday by affirming his commitment to “delivering the nation’s ballots securely and on time” this fall.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 24, 2020)

Enraged?  Why would libtards be "engraged" now?  The USPS has sucked for decades.  Could it be... dare I say it... "harder" to fraudulently vote?









						'How can one person screw this up in just a few weeks': Postmaster General DeJoy faces grilling from enraged Democrats ahead of 2020 election
					

Postmaster General Louis DeJoy faced hours of an intense grilling by Democratic lawmakers on Monday who want answers on why the US Postal Service underwent operational changes in recent weeks that have led to significant delays in delivery.“After 240 years of patriotic service, how can one...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 24, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> 'Like a Scene Out of Hell': Armed BLM Rioters Loot, Pillage, and Burn Kenosha Following Police Shooting
> 
> 
> Black Lives Matter rioters terrorized Kenosha, Wisc., on Sunday night, looting, rioting, and burning the city after the police shooting of Jacob Blake.
> ...


... and yet again another black criminal refuses to cooperate with police.  It's never "their" fault.  It's amazing to me how nobody else seems to have this problem.


----------



## Nonononono (Aug 24, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Are you allowed to post nudity here?  I noticed your buddies ACLU and methy haven't reported you for this yet.  How come?


Who’s nude?  I don’t see any meat flaps or kamaltoe.  You know, your go-to terms for lady parts.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 24, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> Who’s nude?  I don’t see any meat flaps or kamaltoe.  You know, your go-to terms for lady parts.


You posted nude photos.  Maybe I just need to be a little bitch like your buddies and report you.


----------



## Nonononono (Aug 24, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> You posted nude photos.  Maybe I just need to be a little bitch like your buddies and report you.


Batshit crazy


----------



## espola (Aug 24, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> George Wallace would be proud.
> 
> Keep on keeping on NYU.
> 
> ...


I never would have guessed you were a socialist.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 24, 2020)

Nice!  I wonder if Bath house Barry will wait 1 week to give Trump his endorsement like he did Biden when HE as the ONLY candidate.









						Trump officially becomes Republican nominee in 2020 race after delegates’ roll call
					

The roll call of states to name Trump as the nominee took place in Charlotte on Monday morning, with the prime-time speeches moving to Washington later this evening.




					www.nbcnews.com


----------



## espola (Aug 24, 2020)

Postmaster General knows the price of a First-Class stamp, so that's good, but not much else that any Post Office counter clerk knows.  He also admitted that he doesn't know who is responsible for the operational changes happening now the Postal Service.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 24, 2020)

That's it, Joe.  Shove your foot in your mouth, dumbass.  Nevermind the facts.  THIS is why Biden for president is a fucking joke.









						Biden condemns police shooting in Wisconsin
					

Joe Biden called for officers in Kenosha, Wis., to be held accountable in the police shooting of an unarmed Black man on Sunday afternoon.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 24, 2020)

espola said:


> Postmaster General knows the price of a First-Class stamp, so that's good, but not much else that any Post Office counter clerk knows.  He also admitted that he doesn't know who is responsible for the operational changes happening now the Postal Service.


You should fire him, Ebola.  Just like all the CEOs that don't know how much a secretary makes when they have 300,000 employees.  Those guys need to go!  

Fucking clown.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 24, 2020)

After nearly 50 years in politics, Old Joe stays true to his libtard roots:  Don't fix problems... tax the American work to throw more money at them.









						12 Tax Changes Joe Biden Wants to Make | The Motley Fool
					

The former vice president is aiming to generate up to $3.7 trillion in added federal tax revenue over the next decade.




					www.fool.com


----------



## messy (Aug 24, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> You should fire him, Ebola.  Just like all the CEOs that don't know how much a secretary makes when they have 300,000 employees.  Those guys need to go!
> 
> Fucking clown.


Of course a CEO should know how much the clerical staff makes. What’s with the constant boot-licking of the rich?
I know for sure that my secretary makes more than “The Outlaw.” He’s not so sharp.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 24, 2020)

messy said:


> Of course a CEO should know how much the clerical staff makes. What’s with the constant boot-licking of the rich?
> I know for sure that my secretary makes more than “The Outlaw.” He’s not so sharp.


LMAO!  Apparently you've never worked for, or run, a large company.  No, a CEO isn't a good CEO if he's busy worrying about what a secretary makes.  I  know you're jealous of wealthy people but nobody is going to hand you more money because you aren't successful.  

... keep telling me about your secretary, though.  It's almost like you're REALLY important!


----------



## Nonononono (Aug 24, 2020)

HAVE SEEN ERRORS.
NOW WITH TRUMP ALL WAY.
GO DON JUNIOR. 
NEXT PRESIDENT 2024.


----------



## messy (Aug 24, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> LMAO!  Apparently you've never worked for, or run, a large company.  No, a CEO isn't a good CEO if he's busy worrying about what a secretary makes.  I  know you're jealous of wealthy people but nobody is going to hand you more money because you aren't successful.
> 
> ... keep telling me about your secretary, though.  It's almost like you're REALLY important!


100% incorrect.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 24, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> HAVE SEEN ERRORS.
> NOW WITH TRUMP ALL WAY.
> GO DON JUNIOR.
> NEXT PRESIDENT 2024.


Waiting for the pillow guy, Melania (in garbled English, how long has she been in America?) and the gun brandishing couple (that nono claimed were hardcore Dems) to make speeches, no, not at all. What a stellar line up! If Barron was to talk I would listen, the little fella would be the only one to tell the truth.


----------



## espola (Aug 24, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Waiting for the pillow guy, Melania (in garbled English, how long has she been in America?) and the gun brandishing couple (that nono claimed were hardcore Dems) to make speeches, no, not at all. What a stellar line up! If Barron was to talk I would listen, the little fella would be the only one to tell the truth.


What time is Tiffany on?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 24, 2020)

espola said:


> What time is Tiffany on?


Another "Key note speaker"!


----------



## messy (Aug 24, 2020)

I’m a Marxist. Didn’t know that!


----------



## messy (Aug 24, 2020)

espola said:


> What time is Tiffany on?


She’s doing a duet with Scott Baio. And Dennis Miller comes on after.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 24, 2020)

messy said:


> She’s doing a duet with Scott Baio. And Dennis Miller comes on after.


If she wasn't his daughter . . .


----------



## espola (Aug 24, 2020)

messy said:


> I’m a Marxist. Didn’t know that!











						Groucho Marx Quotes
					

"I refuse to join any club that would have me..." - Groucho Marx quotes from BrainyQuote.com




					www.brainyquote.com


----------



## espola (Aug 25, 2020)

I finally got the DVD player hooked up to my widescreen last night so instead of watching RNC, I watched Toy Story 4.  Did I miss anything?


----------



## espola (Aug 25, 2020)

I fell asleep after the movie and just checked the online comments, which are usually much better than reality anyway. Kimberly was looking even more masculine than ever, and someone suggested googling "we must never cede control of the motherland" after watching her speech.






In the Office episode in question, Jim pranked Dwight into giving his speech.  Did someone pull the same prank on Kimberly?


----------



## messy (Aug 25, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> If she wasn't his daughter . . .


Oops, I had the wrong Tiffany.


----------



## messy (Aug 25, 2020)

espola said:


> I fell asleep after the movie and just checked the online comments, which are usually much better than reality anyway. Kimberly was looking even more masculine than ever, and someone suggested googling "we must never cede control of the motherland" after watching her speech.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG I watched the highlights. She and her dude are quite a pair. Permanent stain on Newsom.


----------



## espola (Aug 25, 2020)

messy said:


> OMG I watched the highlights. She and her dude are quite a pair. Permanent stain on Newsom.


Do Donjr and Kim share the same coke dealer?  Some people are saying they do.

One comment I read was that jr should be cut some slack because he just realized that Dad's wife is younger than jr's girlfriend.


----------



## espola (Aug 25, 2020)

espola said:


> Do Donjr and Kim share the same coke dealer?  Some people are saying they do.
> 
> One comment I read was that jr should be cut some slack because he just realized that Dad's wife is younger than jr's girlfriend.


Maybe they were just making end runs so no one would notice or comment on t's speech.


----------



## nononono (Aug 25, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Well, John is a good guy and made some mistakes.  His first one was getting that cc and student loans in college.  He then got a great job working for a tech company.  Life was awesome until.  So he needs a second chance and is moving to Texas.  He is woke he says.  No, cant you show some mercy or does he have to kneel and ask forgiveness for his blindness and brainwashing?  Cults are real dude and some folks need help.  You seem cruel and unusual.


*His story is unusual.....*
*Your response is " Cruel "....*
*And what the F#@k is " Woke "......
Is it like you, a big fat progressive " Joke ".......*


----------



## nononono (Aug 25, 2020)

espola said:


> Do Donjr and Kim share the same coke dealer?  Some people are saying they do.
> 
> One comment I read was that jr should be cut some slack because he just realized that Dad's wife is younger than jr's girlfriend.



*Hey lying thief....why don't you call and get the TRUTH.*


----------



## messy (Aug 25, 2020)

Now here's a surprise...not! Remember all those former Obama employees who turned against him and supported Romney during his re-election? Oh wait, what?



			Former administration officials launch anti-Trump group
		


How many of you people think this boob has a shot at re-election?


----------



## messy (Aug 25, 2020)

espola said:


> Do Donjr and Kim share the same coke dealer?  Some people are saying they do.
> 
> One comment I read was that jr should be cut some slack because he just realized that Dad's wife is younger than jr's girlfriend.


They both definitely had a strong cocaine vibe. They're like characters in a cheesy movie. I think they're friendly with Sheriff Joe.


----------



## Nonononono (Aug 25, 2020)

espola said:


> In the Office episode in question, Jim pranked Dwight into giving his speech.  Did someone pull the same prank on Kimberly?


*BEARS
BEETS
BATTLESTAR GALLACTICA*


----------



## espola (Aug 25, 2020)

Is Falwell Jr going to speak at the RNC?  Or is he just going to watch?


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 25, 2020)

nononono said:


> *His story is unusual.....*
> *Your response is " Cruel "....*
> *And what the F#@k is " Woke "......
> Is it like you, a big fat progressive " Joke ".......*


You have the one side is only right problem.  I have many friends who were Democrats ((you call them ALL criminals and that is wrong on your part and needs to stop)).  You are forcing folks to pick sides.  Not good.  Both sides have good and innocent people.  Help people, No?


----------



## nononono (Aug 25, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> You have the one side is only right problem.  I have many friends who were Democrats ((you call them ALL criminals and that is wrong on your part and needs to stop)).  You are forcing folks to pick sides.  Not good.  Both sides have good and innocent people.  Help people, No?



*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*

*Pick a side or have it picked for you..........!*


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 25, 2020)

nononono said:


> *DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS
> 
> Pick a side or have it picked for you..........!*


Look, I came over to play a little in the off topic section today.  I'm curious No, do you have any goats playing futbol?


----------



## nononono (Aug 25, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Look, I came over to play a little in the off topic section today.  I'm curious No, do you have any goats playing futbol?


*Look......you " came over to play " and Smashed your head into Reality....*
*
Don't pussy foot around......
*
*You're either for America or you are the Enemy....it's that simple now.*


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 25, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Look......you " came over to play " and Smashed your head into Reality....*
> 
> *Don't pussy foot around......*
> 
> *You're either for America or you are the Enemy....it's that simple now.*


I love America and I'm 100% for America captain.  I swear to flag of the USA.  I kneel to no one but my Lord and my wife.  That is me, the whole me so help me God.  Plus, add a slice of Apple Pie and a Chevy in my garage bro.  Red, White and Blue!!!!!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 25, 2020)

messy said:


> They both definitely had a strong cocaine vibe. They're like characters in a cheesy movie. I think they're friendly with Sheriff Joe.


Everyone is friendly with sheriff joe.


----------



## messy (Aug 25, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Everyone is friendly with sheriff joe.


So when Falwell, his wife and the pool boy had that thing where the wife and the pool boy would get it on and Falwell would watch, where were you?
Isn’t that kind of the scene for all you “pro-life Christians?” Just think of the most twisted shit and do that? 
Lion definitely swings.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 25, 2020)

Just can’t make you ladies happy.









						Democrats outraged over Mike Pompeo's RNC speech delivered from Jerusalem
					

A House investigation has been launched




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 25, 2020)

Tiffany is fabulous.
Loser.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 25, 2020)

messy said:


> So when Falwell, his wife and the pool boy had that thing where the wife and the pool boy would get it on and Falwell would watch, where were you?
> Isn’t that kind of the scene for all you “pro-life Christians?” Just think of the most twisted shit and do that?
> Lion definitely swings.


You must have some inside info, is there something you need to get off your chest?
I won’t judge, that’s more of a you thing.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 25, 2020)

If conventions mean anything, you people are fucked.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 25, 2020)

espola said:


> What time is Tiffany on?


Here I is.


----------



## messy (Aug 25, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> If conventions mean anything, you people are fucked.


I think Natasha is better without Boris.
But of course she can’t shine Jill’s shoes.
When is she gonna mention the squirrel?


----------



## messy (Aug 25, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You must have some inside info, is there something you need to get off your chest?
> I won’t judge, that’s more of a you thing.


Nothing inside info about it. It’s all over the airwaves...you people doing your sick twisted shit in the name of “God” and “family values.”
It’s just the best...every time.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 25, 2020)

messy said:


> Nothing inside info about it. It’s all over the airwaves...you people doing your sick twisted shit in the name of “God” and “family values.”
> It’s just the best...every time.


You people are you people.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 25, 2020)

messy said:


> I think Natasha is better without Boris.
> But of course she can’t shine Jill’s shoes.
> When is she gonna mention the squirrel?





messy said:


> Nothing inside info about it. It’s all over the airwaves...you people doing your sick twisted shit in the name of “God” and “family values.”
> It’s just the best...every time.


Do you mean the same cheating whore Jill Biden?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 25, 2020)

What a difference between big angry black mike Obama and the classy, soft spoken Melania.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 25, 2020)

Classic fuck you to the haters.


----------



## messy (Aug 25, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What a difference between big angry black mike Obama and the classy, soft spoken Melania.


Hey what has been the focus? The record budget deficits, or the complete punting on the coronavirus?
 So far, so good!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 26, 2020)

Gracious Melania Offers Unifying RNC Speech In Contrast With Michelle Obama’s Dark DNC Speech | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 26, 2020)

Leftist Host Suggests Trump Jr. Snorted Cocaine Backstage At RNC. Trump Jr.: ‘You Must Have Me Confused with Hunter Biden’ | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 26, 2020)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 26, 2020)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 26, 2020)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 26, 2020)

View attachment 8810


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 26, 2020)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 26, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 8807


Is it just me or does that outfit look like some pseudo-military uniform?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 26, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Is it just me or does that outfit look like some pseudo-military uniform?


Yes, it’s you.


----------



## espola (Aug 26, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Is it just me or does that outfit look like some pseudo-military uniform?


Needs some symbols and decorations, like this -- 



			https://i.redd.it/lmtsopt74s8y.png


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 26, 2020)

Want to Enrage Democrats or a Member of the Press? Just Hold  Hold a Legal Citizenship Ceremony Like Trump
					

Funny how those who hold immigration policy as near gospel turn rabid when residents become naturalized.




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 26, 2020)

Tiffany Trump Sparkled at the RNC
					






					www.redstate.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 26, 2020)

Military Doctor Turned Nun Unloads On Biden-Harris: ‘Most Anti-Life Presidential Ticket Ever’ | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com


----------



## nononono (Aug 26, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> I love America and I'm 100% for America captain.  I swear to flag of the USA.  I kneel to no one but my Lord and my wife.  That is me, the whole me so help me God.  Plus, add a slice of Apple Pie and a Chevy in my garage bro.  Red, White and Blue!!!!!


----------



## notintheface (Aug 26, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> ...


Looks like a man.


----------



## messy (Aug 26, 2020)

notintheface said:


> Looks like a man.


Who wants to bet she has more testosterone than him at this point?


----------



## messy (Aug 26, 2020)

If the GOP hopes to terrify conservatives into thinking that a mass anti-racism movement to protect Black lives is a communist insurrection, its convention is off to a good start. But such disinformation, especially with the imprimatur of the Republican Party, is a clarion call to far-right extremists, who since 9/11 have killed more Americans than any terrorist threat and carried out almost three times as many attacks in the United States as Islamic terrorists, according to government data.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 26, 2020)

notintheface said:


> Looks like a man.


You and messy are either blind or gay, you choose, I will hang the other one on my friend Messy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 26, 2020)

This guy know the truth about Biden.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 26, 2020)

notintheface said:


> Looks like a man.


Found Sasquatch.


----------



## messy (Aug 26, 2020)

The country and the cities are going nuts under Trump. We need a change.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 27, 2020)

HAWORTH: Michelle Obama’s Convention Speech Was Dishonest, Disrespectful, and Deceitful | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 27, 2020)

What’s this dude’s problem?









						MSNBC Has Seattle Mayor Durkan 'Reality Check' RNC on Crime
					

During MSNBC's coverage of the 2020 Republican National Convention on Wednesday, host Rachel Maddow brought on Seattle Mayor Jenny Durkan (D) "to essentially run a reality check" on South Dakota Gov. Kristi Noem's (R) statements on crime in cities like Seattle so that the network feels...




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 27, 2020)

Waking the Sleeping Giant
					

In recent weeks, not only have we seen some very large holes punched in the narrative of what happened to George Floyd, but we’ve also seen the very thin veil come off, as the “peaceful protests” by Black Lives Matter and Antifa rap...




					www.americanthinker.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 27, 2020)

Straight Outta Harrington Park, NJ -- Here’s Cory Booker
					

Sen. Cory Booker (D-NJ) is at it again; injecting race into the presidential campaign in order to redirect focus from failed leftist policies.  In a recent tweet, President Trump suggested that a Biden administration would oversee an expansion o...




					www.americanthinker.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 27, 2020)

notintheface said:


> Looks like a man.


Oh man.


----------



## messy (Aug 27, 2020)

Joe: I know your type!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 27, 2020)

messy said:


> Joe: I know your type!
> View attachment 8828


You got me pegged.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 27, 2020)

Think Biden’s hit that?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 27, 2020)

Biden’s moonlighting.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 27, 2020)

messy said:


> Joe: I know your type!
> View attachment 8828


She's transgender....you're transracial...
She's a success, you're a fraud...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 27, 2020)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 27, 2020)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 27, 2020)

View attachment 8831


----------



## messy (Aug 27, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> She's transgender....you're transracial...
> She's a success, you're a fraud...


Will you call me a success if i fuck you with my big transracial cock? That would be win-win, wouldn’t it?


----------



## nononono (Aug 27, 2020)

messy said:


> If the GOP hopes to terrify conservatives into thinking that a mass anti-racism movement to protect Black lives is a communist insurrection, its convention is off to a good start. But such disinformation, especially with the imprimatur of the Republican Party, is a clarion call to far-right extremists, who since 9/11 have killed more Americans than any terrorist threat and carried out almost three times as many attacks in the United States as Islamic terrorists, according to government data.



*OMG ......*
*
You can't even assemble one paragraph correctly.....and make sense.
*
*Stop snorting the " Lye "....*


----------



## nononono (Aug 27, 2020)

messy said:


> Will you call me a success if i fuck you with my big transracial cock? That would be win-win, wouldn’t it?



*Now the TRUTH comes out about " Messy " Financial....*
*
Now it's out...! Your " Fantasy " projection is sad.

I knew you were a nightmare with hidden Rage...
*
*That's what happens when give up your manhood.

It's a proven fact that it causes permanent damage to the 
male psychic... You are the # 1 example.*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 27, 2020)

messy said:


> Will you call me a success if i fuck you with my big transracial cock? That would be win-win, wouldn’t it?


If...? The chances of any of that statement ever being true are less than zero
If you had a half set of puppy balls you might not be such a coward, you poodle dick little bitch.
You're a pathetic little fraud. A punk.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 27, 2020)

messy said:


> Will you call me a success if i fuck you with my big transracial cock? That would be win-win, wouldn’t it?


You ok?


----------



## messy (Aug 27, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You ok?


Please don’t be jealous.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 27, 2020)

messy said:


> Please don’t be jealous.


I know the outlaw is locked up, but some self control.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 27, 2020)

Do you think they are practicing social distancing at the White House rally tonight?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 27, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Do you think they are practicing social distancing at the White House rally tonight?


----------



## Giesbock (Aug 27, 2020)

Never ventured to off topic but her goes: I was born in Washington DC and part of my young life played football for a traveling team called the Buckskins. Same logo and colors as the big team in town...

here’s my idea for a new name and identity:

DC Dauntless

represents theDistrict of Columbia, good character trait, broad logo and branding opportunities, heartens back to the WWII fighter by thesame name and last but not least, sounds Cool!!

thoughts?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 27, 2020)




----------



## notintheface (Aug 27, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Do you think they are practicing social distancing at the White House rally tonight?


Let's ask Herman Cain!

on edit: *SAD PRICE IS RIGHT TROMBONE SOUND*


----------



## messy (Aug 28, 2020)

Jim Gaffigan

@JimGaffigan

Heading to bed but remember -  If you want to sound crazy please tell me about THE DEEP STATE. - To sound stupid please be against CANCEL CULTURE but then accuse anyone with an opinion of Virtue signaling. - Trump Derangement Syndrome is meant to distract from the con of Don


----------



## messy (Aug 28, 2020)

Photo: Donald Trump with Becki Falwell, who serves on the ‘Women for Trump’ advisory board, which also advocates Biblical threesomes with pool boys.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 28, 2020)

Watch: Biden Appears to Be Reading Answer During CNN Interview, Ric Grenell Busts Him and Anderson Cooper
					

What a complete and utter mess...




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 28, 2020)

messy said:


> Jim Gaffigan
> 
> @JimGaffigan
> 
> Heading to bed but remember -  If you want to sound crazy please tell me about THE DEEP STATE. - To sound stupid please be against CANCEL CULTURE but then accuse anyone with an opinion of Virtue signaling. - Trump Derangement Syndrome is meant to distract from the con of Don











						Jim Gaffigan Loses His Mind Over Trump
					

You hate to see it happen.




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## Desert Hound (Aug 28, 2020)

Giesbock said:


> DC Dauntless
> 
> represents theDistrict of Columbia, good character trait, broad logo and branding opportunities, heartens back to the WWII fighter by thesame name and last but not least, sounds Cool!!


You base that on the assumption anyone knows history. Schools don't teach it. As such offering up DC Dauntless will only generate Homer Simpson like blank stares.

I kind of like Redskins as do somewhere north of 90-95% of all Native Americans (the ones apparently who are supposed to be offended but are not).


----------



## Desert Hound (Aug 28, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Watch: Biden Appears to Be Reading Answer During CNN Interview, Ric Grenell Busts Him and Anderson Cooper
> 
> 
> What a complete and utter mess...
> ...


Pretty soon reading will not be an option for him either.


----------



## messy (Aug 28, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Pretty soon reading will not be an option for him either.


Not true. Presidents get nice teleprompters...like the current one had last night.


----------



## Desert Hound (Aug 28, 2020)

messy said:


> Not true. Presidents get nice teleprompters...like the current one had last night.


That one flew right by you big guy. Right by you.


----------



## messy (Aug 28, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> That one flew right by you big guy. Right by you.


On the contrary. It would appear that mine flew by you...
AZ is going for Joe, aren't they?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 28, 2020)

If a teleprompter can flummox  BHO, Joe Biden is in trouble...Biden is not as smart or as polished as his predecessors.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 28, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> If a teleprompter can flummox  BHO, Joe Biden is in trouble...Biden is not as smart or as polished as his predecessors.


Dumb as a mud fence unless someone tells him wut to say.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 28, 2020)

At least Trump has nice, smart kids.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 28, 2020)

Listen to this whore.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1299013980711784448


----------



## Desert Hound (Aug 28, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Listen to this whore.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1299013980711784448


You forgot the follow up.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 28, 2020)

Why are so many black women so angry and is this one’s hair straight?








						MSNBC Wins Race-Baiting Trophy: RNC 'Trotted Out' Blacks to Make Whites 'Feel Good About White Nationalism'
					

"White people who think being openly racist and violent toward Black people is an inalienable right..."




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 28, 2020)

Iowa Judge Voids 50,000 Absentee Ballot Requests
					

A judge in Iowa's second-largest county invalidated over 50,000 applications for absentee ballots on Thursday.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 28, 2020)

President Trump's Speech Is Exactly What America Needed
					

Trump's speech wasn't just a campaign speech, it was a reminder.




					www.redstate.com


----------



## messy (Aug 28, 2020)

I guess Biden is a bigger TV star than Trump now...certainly gets higher ratings.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 28, 2020)

messy said:


> I guess Biden is a bigger TV star than Trump now...certainly gets higher ratings.


You people better prepare for impact and I would bet you know it.


----------



## messy (Aug 28, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You people better prepare for impact and I would bet you know it.


Not seeing much of an impact. I'm seeing Trump's America not looking so good...as he talks about Biden's America. ByeDon2020


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 28, 2020)

New Hampshire and Minnesota are turning red, should be interesting.


----------



## notintheface (Aug 28, 2020)

http://imgur.com/v6ssPwx


----------



## nononono (Aug 28, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Why are so many black women so angry and is this one’s hair straight?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*She's Juicy Smollett's stunt double......*


----------



## messy (Aug 28, 2020)

notintheface said:


> http://imgur.com/v6ssPwx


Love his dress.


----------



## messy (Aug 28, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> New Hampshire and Minnesota are turning red, should be interesting.


Sure they are.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 28, 2020)

messy said:


> Sure they are.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 28, 2020)

messy said:


> Sure they are.


----------



## messy (Aug 28, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 8851


I don’t blame you for living in 2016. It’s weird AF, but I understand.
Next thing you’ll tell me you are a football star and post your high school football photo.


----------



## nononono (Aug 28, 2020)

messy said:


> Sure they are.


*Same three words....*

*" They sure are... "*


----------



## nononono (Aug 28, 2020)

messy said:


> I don’t blame you for living in 2016. It’s weird AF, but I understand.
> Next thing you’ll tell me you are a football star and post your high school football photo.


*You already tried that.....next.!*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 28, 2020)

messy said:


> I don’t blame you for living in 2016. It’s weird AF, but I understand.
> Next thing you’ll tell me you are a football star and post your high school football photo.


You don’t think what happened in 2016 matters in 2020?


----------



## messy (Aug 28, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You don’t think what happened in 2016 matters in 2020?


Nope.


----------



## messy (Aug 28, 2020)

Places like TX, AZ and NC are looking interesting.
Feels like Reds’ last stand, whoever wins this time.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 28, 2020)

messy said:


> Nope.


I understand you wanting to forget 2016, I would too if I were you.
The old HRC strategy huh?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 28, 2020)

messy said:


> Places like TX, AZ and NC are looking interesting.
> Feels like Reds’ last stand, whoever wins this time.


You may be right about that.
Maybe in 2024 you people can find a better candidate than HRC and Creepy uncle Joe.
Maybe trump will take his military and take over the country in 2024.


----------



## nononono (Aug 28, 2020)

*DEMOCRATS  = FILTHY CRIMINALS*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## messy (Aug 28, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You may be right about that.
> Maybe in 2024 you people can find a better candidate than HRC and Creepy uncle Joe.
> Maybe trump will take his military and take over the country in 2024.


Or maybe our military has to escort him out in January


----------



## Nonononono (Aug 28, 2020)

https://keepamericagreat.com/

*KEEP AMERICA GREAT !*


----------



## espola (Aug 29, 2020)

messy said:


> Or maybe our military has to escort him out in January


Unless t wins the election in November, at noon January 20, 2021, the Secret Service detail responsible for securing the White House will lock him out, and t will get a detail assigned to protect a former President.

20th Amendment --

"The terms of the President and Vice President shall end at noon on the 20th day of January..."


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 29, 2020)

The Final Ratings from the Two Party Conventions Spell Bad News for Democrats
					

While the press applauds the Dems having a higher result they do not make a full measurement.




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 29, 2020)

Biden Is In Trouble: Trump Lands Major Endorsement From Democratic Mayors
					

This is pretty huge...




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 29, 2020)

You people better break creepy joe out of his basement, Trump is on a roll.








						Feds Step in to Prosecute Criminal Rioters in Portland
					

The DOJ announced it will prosecute 74 people for crimes committed during violent protests that have occurred nightly in Portland, Oregon.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 29, 2020)

12 Human Smuggling Stash Houses Busted near Texas Border in 10 Days
					

Laredo Sector Border Patrol agents disrupted 12 human smuggling stash house operations during a ten-day period ending August 27.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 29, 2020)

espola said:


> Unless t wins the election in November, at noon January 20, 2021, the Secret Service detail responsible for securing the White House will lock him out, and t will get a detail assigned to protect a former President.
> 
> 20th Amendment --
> 
> "The terms of the President and Vice President shall end at noon on the 20th day of January..."


You people always crack me up.....still.


----------



## espola (Aug 29, 2020)

I know it can't be true, since Slovenians are definitely not racists, but people are saying that people are saying that Melania refused to move into the White House until all the toilets were replaced.

---<the last plumber joke ever on the forum>---


----------



## Lifeisnotfare (Aug 30, 2020)

Today?  Do you hear what their saying now for 2020?   Interesting.......


----------



## notintheface (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## notintheface (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## notintheface (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## notintheface (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## notintheface (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## Lifeisnotfare (Aug 30, 2020)

Dude, you got a quite the imagination there.  I'm glad I don;t visualize that sh*t, but hey, to each his own.


----------



## messy (Aug 30, 2020)

Lifeisnotfare said:


> Dude, you got a quite the imagination there.  I'm glad I don;t visualize that sh*t, but hey, to each his own.


No, you just post 10 minute long videos about things people said 4 years ago. To each his own is right.


----------



## messy (Aug 30, 2020)

Ha! She is suing him for defamation in his rape denials and he won’t release his DNA...she must be confident she can prove he lied about her...defamation cases are notoriously tough to win.

— A New York judge knocked down President Donald Trump’s bid to delay a lawsuit from a woman who accused him of rape, ruling in a decision released Thursday that the presidency doesn’t shield him from the case.


----------



## Lifeisnotfare (Aug 30, 2020)

messy said:


> No, you just post 10 minute long videos about things people said 4 years ago. To each his own is right.


I never said I didnt have visions.  I just dont see my visions like that.  I also have the ability to remember conversations I had with my biological birth mother and my adopted mother when they were discussing options before I was born.  My adopted mother told me I could read her mind and I did what I was asked to do.  Cool sruff and nothing to brag about at all.  My memories will live with me forever Messy.  Outlaw should be back soon.


----------



## messy (Aug 30, 2020)

Lifeisnotfare said:


> I never said I didnt have visions.  I just dont see my visions like that.  I also have the ability to remember conversations I had with my biological birth mother and my adopted mother when they were discussing options before I was born.  My adopted mother told me I could read her mind and I did what I was asked to do.  Cool sruff and nothing to brag about at all.  My memories will live with me forever Messy.  Outlaw should be back soon.


ElleJ...still chowing those ‘shrooms. God bless.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 30, 2020)

messy said:


> ElleJ...still chowing those ‘shrooms. God bless.


The Qanon thing becomes easier to understand.


----------



## Lifeisnotfare (Aug 30, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The Qanon thing becomes easier to understand.


Q is now the man I hear. Getting all this attention now.  I was debating an old hs friend the other day and I win the debate on him easily.  Asshole comes back with the same sh*t you just pulled.  Q this and Q that.  So win one whens the debate, it's all about the Q and I'm taking shroom bobs because I make so much sense it has to be shrooms?  Too much credit to Q.  How about I have great insights and all that stuff?  Is the only way to Q through mushrooms?  I guess that cuts me out.  Any other natural ways to Q?  What's up with this group anyways?


----------



## Lifeisnotfare (Aug 30, 2020)

Q and the gang all together at last!!!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 30, 2020)

Lifeisnotfare said:


> Q is now the man I hear. Getting all this attention now.  I was debating an old hs friend the other day and I win the debate on him easily.  Asshole comes back with the same sh*t you just pulled.  Q this and Q that.  So win one whens the debate, it's all about the Q and I'm taking shroom bobs because I make so much sense it has to be shrooms?  Too much credit to Q.  How about I have great insights and all that stuff?  Is the only way to Q through mushrooms?  I guess that cuts me out.  Any other natural ways to Q?  What's up with this group anyways?


Thanks for proving the point. Your insight ain't much, you can't even see your way through my fundamental thinking process.


----------



## Lifeisnotfare (Aug 30, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Thanks for proving the point. Your insight ain't much, you can't even see your way through my fundamental thinking process.


I see right through you and all the others like you.  Asshole is what I call my dumb friend who is a blind bat too.  My friend and I call each other names when we know the other one is 100% wrong in his opinion.  I've been there before.  Takes one to know one.  You just havent been where I've been and I need to be patient and kind with people like you.  This will get all better but will be hard on many.


----------



## tenacious (Aug 30, 2020)

Someone remind me how we got to the point where it's starting to feel like the only people who might show up and have my back if BLM decides to take over my block is the right wing militia? Joe Biden needs to come out of his basement and start talking about how we fix this, even if it means he's got to be the debbie downer who is willing to speak 'obvious' truths (even if it enrages the twitter mob) or Trump is going to eat his lunch.

Straight dope to me. If this becomes a question of the lesser of two evils then I want Trump. Good intentions aren't enough to earn my vote and like him or not Trump is presenting a path that I feel fairly confident will put more of us in a better position then the progressives and democrats running the nations cities.





__





						Bloomberg - Are you a robot?
					





					www.bloomberg.com


----------



## tenacious (Aug 30, 2020)

Again, I read these articles and all I can think is Biden needs to show he is will to create space between him and the far left (even if it means getting attacked by the mob) or he's toast. Just my read on it...









						Trump and allies seek to turn violence at protests to his advantage
					

Trump hopes violence at protests will generate a backlash against Democrats; opponents accuse him of inciting more violence with his rhetoric.




					www.latimes.com


----------



## espola (Aug 30, 2020)

Ricky visits Alaska --


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1299874056318210050


----------



## MARsSPEED (Aug 31, 2020)

Not happy this morning. I see #TrumpTerrorism trending this morning after watching cities burn for the past three months due to violent protests. I also saw this nice clip this morning.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1300359046160097280


----------



## tenacious (Aug 31, 2020)

I found this to be the most reveling line in the article: "Tlaib pointed to other pressures that the left can apply on establishment Democrats. If they stall on police brutality, protests will make it impossible for Washington to ignore progressives, she said." Encouraging riots and looting (oh sorry I mean peaceful protesting lol) in cities in order to force monetary concessions from every one else... how could that plan possibly go wrong?

It's time for Biden to come out of his hiding place and talk about how he's going to fix the cities. With the national guard? With reparations? What's the plan Joe...









						A Democratic turf war is raging — even as progressives try to elect Biden
					

Off-the-radar battles between moderates and progressives have broken out over health care, police reform and primary challenges.




					www.politico.com


----------



## MARsSPEED (Aug 31, 2020)

94% of all CoVid Deaths had at least 2.6 Underlying Conditions. Only 6% of all Covid Deaths were from CoVid itself. *THIS IS FROM THE CDC ITSELF. *

"Table 3 shows the types of health conditions and contributing causes mentioned in conjunction with deaths involving coronavirus disease 2019 (COVID-19). *For 6% of the deaths, COVID-19 was the only cause mentioned. For deaths with conditions or causes in addition to COVID-19, on average, there were 2.6 additional conditions or causes per death.* The number of deaths with each condition or cause is shown for all deaths and by age groups. For data on comorbidities," 






						COVID-19 Provisional Counts - Weekly Updates by Select Demographic and Geographic Characteristics
					

Tabulated data on provisional COVID-19 deaths by age, sex, race and Hispanic origin, and comorbidities.  Also includes an index of state-level and county-level mortality data available for download.




					www.cdc.gov


----------



## tenacious (Aug 31, 2020)

espola said:


> Ricky visits Alaska --
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1299874056318210050


Personally I think we should let the right wing nutjobs like this not wear masks. My guess is no one is going to miss him or his family very much if they don't survive...


----------



## Lifeisnotfare (Aug 31, 2020)

MARsSPEED said:


> Not happy this morning. I see #TrumpTerrorism trending this morning after watching cities burn for the past three months due to violent protests. I also saw this nice clip this morning.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1300359046160097280


Wow, that sucks.  The laughing from the kids makes me think they've had so many bricks thrown at them in life that they think this is normal behavior.  Pay back time and someone is teaching them this.  It's starts from the top and works it's way down.  Pray for America!!!


----------



## messy (Aug 31, 2020)

Absolutely staggering how our national leadership has failed us on this pandemic. We are in company with Russia and Brazil...hmmm, what do they have in common with us?I hope the people wake up and vote. 









						United States COVID - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
					

United States Coronavirus update with statistics and graphs: total and new cases, deaths per day, mortality and recovery rates, current active cases, recoveries, trends and timeline.




					www.worldometers.info


----------



## Lifeisnotfare (Aug 31, 2020)

messy said:


> Absolutely staggering how our national leadership has failed us on this *pandemic*. We are in company with Russia and Brazil...hmmm, what do they have in common with us?I hope the people wake up and vote.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pan or plan?  You need to spell better bud


----------



## MARsSPEED (Aug 31, 2020)

messy said:


> Absolutely staggering how our national leadership has failed us on this pandemic. We are in company with Russia and Brazil...hmmm, what do they have in common with us?I hope the people wake up and vote.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


94% of all CoVid Deaths had at least 2.6 Underlying Conditions. Only 6% of all Covid Deaths were from CoVid itself. THIS IS FROM THE CDC ITSELF. 

"Table 3 shows the types of health conditions and contributing causes mentioned in conjunction with deaths involving coronavirus disease 2019 (COVID-19). For 6% of the deaths, COVID-19 was the only cause mentioned. For deaths with conditions or causes in addition to COVID-19, on average, there were 2.6 additional conditions or causes per death. The number of deaths with each condition or cause is shown for all deaths and by age groups. For data on comorbidities,"


----------



## messy (Aug 31, 2020)

Lifeisnotfare said:


> Pan or plan?  You need to spell better bud


Is that a worldwide thing? Like the QAnon pedophile conspiracy?


----------



## tenacious (Aug 31, 2020)

messy said:


> Absolutely staggering how our national leadership has failed us on this pandemic. We are in company with Russia and Brazil...hmmm, what do they have in common with us?I hope the people wake up and vote.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good point, although I'd say it would be an even better point if you included Biden's plan is to deal with health care going forward. Like you know strengthening Obamacare for instance?

Also, what about the millions of unemployed and shuttered businesses? Sure it's easy to promise we're going to bail out the cities, bail out the business and spend more money to create a more racially just America? All weighty issues that are going to be tough to solve, and Joe hiding in his basement from the Corona doesn't give me faith he's the guy with the answer.


----------



## messy (Aug 31, 2020)

tenacious said:


> Good point, although I'd say it would be an even better point if you included Biden's plan is to deal with health care going forward. Like you know strengthening Obamacare for instance?
> 
> Also, what about the millions of unemployed and shuttered businesses? Sure it's easy to promise we're going to bail out the cities, bail out the business and spend more money to create a more racially just America? All weighty issues that are going to be tough to solve, and Joe hiding in his basement from the Corona doesn't give me faith he's the guy with the answer.


Any administration which does not deny the existence of the pandemic, as we have seen in most of the world, will provide the country with an acknowledgement of our needs and a plan to move forward. 
Just read it on his website and you immediately get truth and acknowledgement and plans that we are sorely lacking with this administration...since day 1, as you know.









						COVID Timeline | Joe Biden for President: Official Campaign Website
					

In the midst of a growing public health crisis, the country is looking for leadership, effectiveness, and trusted experience — and that’s Vice President Joe Biden. Joe Biden has been laser-focused on the threat that COVID-19 has posed to our nation and the decisive public health and economic...




					joebiden.com


----------



## tenacious (Aug 31, 2020)

messy said:


> Any administration which does not deny the existence of the pandemic, as we have seen in most of the world, will provide the country with an acknowledgement of our needs and a plan to move forward.
> Just read it on his website and you immediately get truth and acknowledgement and plans that we are sorely lacking with this administration...since day 1, as you know.
> 
> 
> ...


So more ventilators on standby for an already over-priced American medical system, and we're going to get 95% of people to wear masks. Sorry but to me this is less of a plan then a hip-hip-horray list some 25 year old poly-sci major wrote up.

The American healthcare system was a shit show long before Trump showed up. So bad apparently that Biden now seems to be running away from the Obama healthcare plan he helped craft when he was VP. Or at the least he no longer publicly supports it. So be honest with yourself, if even Biden is ready to admit democrats past attempts to 'fix healthcare'  were busts... my spidey sense tells me that healthcare isn't going to play out with voters the way you're thinking it will.

Let me say it again. Biden needs a plan for healthcare.


----------



## messy (Aug 31, 2020)

tenacious said:


> So more ventilators on standby for an already over-priced American medical system, and we're going to get 95% of people to wear masks. Sorry but to me this is less of a plan then a hip-hip-horray list some 25 year old poly-sci major wrote up.
> 
> The American healthcare system was a shit show long before Trump showed up. So bad apparently that Biden now seems to be running away from the Obama healthcare plan he helped craft when he was VP. Or at the least he no longer publicly supports it. So be honest with yourself, if even Biden is ready to admit democrats past attempts to 'fix healthcare'  were busts... my spidey sense tells me that healthcare isn't going to play out with voters the way you're thinking it will.
> 
> Let me say it again. Biden needs a plan for healthcare.


Actually he doesn't. We have Obamacare. People like it. And now that so many people are unemployed they will like it even more.
Wasn't one of Trump's main campaign pledges that he would "repeal and replace" Obamacare with something better and cheaper? And you think Trump is ahead on the issue of health care? I don't think so.


----------



## tenacious (Aug 31, 2020)

messy said:


> Actually he doesn't. We have Obamacare. People like it. And now that so many people are unemployed they will like it even more.
> Wasn't one of Trump's main campaign pledges that he would "repeal and replace" Obamacare with something better and cheaper? And you think Trump is ahead on the issue of health care? I don't think so.


I just don't agree that it's enough; however I do agree with regard to Obamacare. 

Although funny enough, I didn't see a single mention of the affordable care act on Biden's website. Doesn't that seem a little strange to you?


----------



## messy (Aug 31, 2020)

tenacious said:


> I just don't agree that it's enough; however I do agree with regard to Obamacare.
> 
> Although funny enough, I didn't see a single mention of the affordable care act on Biden's website. Doesn't that seem a little strange to you?











						Plan to Protect and Build on Obamacare | Joe Biden
					

Joe Biden will protect and build on Obamacare by giving Americans more choice, reducing health care costs, and making the system less complex to navigate.




					joebiden.com
				




As you know, healthcare has always been a tricky issue for Democrats. Republicans don’t tackle it at all.


----------



## tenacious (Aug 31, 2020)

messy said:


> Plan to Protect and Build on Obamacare | Joe Biden
> 
> 
> Joe Biden will protect and build on Obamacare by giving Americans more choice, reducing health care costs, and making the system less complex to navigate.
> ...


I'm glad you posted that. It makes me feel better about voting for Biden.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 31, 2020)

tenacious said:


> I'm glad you posted that. It makes me feel better about voting for Biden.


Biden is running for the senate.  Just ask him.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 31, 2020)

messy said:


> Ha! She is suing him for defamation in his rape denials and he won’t release his DNA...she must be confident she can prove he lied about her...defamation cases are notoriously tough to win.
> 
> — A New York judge knocked down President Donald Trump’s bid to delay a lawsuit from a woman who accused him of rape, ruling in a decision released Thursday that the presidency doesn’t shield him from the case.


Rape denials?  You mean like Biden's accuser?  You know, the one he and Kamalatoe said should be believed?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 31, 2020)

messy said:


> Absolutely staggering how our national leadership has failed us on this pandemic. We are in company with Russia and Brazil...hmmm, what do they have in common with us?I hope the people wake up and vote.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, maybe Nancy and Joe can put the post office in charge of the pandemic.  If they can guarantee an election victory...


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 31, 2020)

notintheface said:


>


You may be foreign to this idea but, in the United States, you're innocent until proven guilty.  Even if you're a republican.


----------



## messy (Aug 31, 2020)

Carroll sued Trump in October, accusing him of defamation after Trump called her a liar. The lawsuit, filed in New York State Supreme Court, says that “Trump lashed out with a series of false and defamatory statements” and that he “denied the rape.”
“But there was more: He also denied ever having met Carroll or even knowing who she was,” Carroll’s civil complaint says. Carroll’s legal team says she was harmed personally and professionally by the president’s public statements.

So now he doesn’t want to give his DNA? Hmmm...


----------



## Soccer4evr (Aug 31, 2020)

notintheface said:


>


Funny how it's all Blue States and cities that are in total chaos with the leaders in those cities and states having refused any help from the Oval Office.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 31, 2020)

Soccer4evr said:


> Funny how it's all Blue States and cities that are in total chaos with the leaders in those cities and states having refused any help from the Oval Office.


Not only that, but fucking Biden just said Trump loves the chaos and isn't providing any help.  Uh, what?  Help to whom... the libtard cities that have told him they don't want his help?  WTF?  LMAO!


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 31, 2020)

messy said:


> Carroll sued Trump in October, accusing him of defamation after Trump called her a liar. The lawsuit, filed in New York State Supreme Court, says that “Trump lashed out with a series of false and defamatory statements” and that he “denied the rape.”
> “But there was more: He also denied ever having met Carroll or even knowing who she was,” Carroll’s civil complaint says. Carroll’s legal team says she was harmed personally and professionally by the president’s public statements.
> 
> So now he doesn’t want to give his DNA? Hmmm...


So tell me, Kamala Biden, are we believing women today or no?


----------



## messy (Aug 31, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> So tell me, Kamala Biden, are we believing women today or no?


You seem to miss the whole point. But I guess you don’t get banned for stupidity.


----------



## messy (Aug 31, 2020)

messy said:


> You seem to miss the whole point. But I guess you don’t get banned for stupidity.


I will help you out and maybe some of your dummy friends.
She doesn't need to prove rape in the defamation case.
She sued him because he said he has never met her.
He's such a pathological liar and suckers so many idiots like you, all he has to do is say it was consensual, and he's probably never convicted of rape.
But because he can't tell the truth about anything, she will now prove that he defamed her by calling her a nut who he's never met. She certainly proves it once she gets his DNA, but of course he's a criminal and will fight like hell to prevent the disclosure.
So far, he has a $25m fraud settlement, a race discrimination settlement for his company, 4 bankruptcies and will lose a defamation case to a woman he allegedly raped...can't wait to see his tax returns, which will show his debt to Russians.


----------



## nononono (Aug 31, 2020)

espola said:


> Unless t wins the election in November, at noon January 20, 2021, the Secret Service detail responsible for securing the White House will lock him out, and t will get a detail assigned to protect a former President.
> 
> 20th Amendment --
> 
> "The terms of the President and Vice President shall end at noon on the 20th day of January..."


*Keep that fantasy goin.....*

*Just like that cable sales lady duped you a while back....Ouch that musta hurt.

And all the way from Thailand even....!*


----------



## nononono (Aug 31, 2020)

messy said:


> You seem to miss the whole point. But I guess you don’t get banned for stupidity.


*No......you're sitting on it and wiggling...*


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 31, 2020)

messy said:


> You seem to miss the whole point. But I guess you don’t get banned for stupidity.


Don't worry, princess, your time is coming.

The whole point is you libtards are hypocrites.  You don't hold yourselves accountable to the same standards you want for others.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 31, 2020)

messy said:


> I will help you out and maybe some of your dummy friends.
> She doesn't need to prove rape in the defamation case.
> She sued him because he said he has never met her.
> He's such a pathological liar and suckers so many idiots like you, all he has to do is say it was consensual, and he's probably never convicted of rape.
> ...


Are you replying to yourself now, stupid?  So you know... even if his DNA is on her dress, there's no doubt she's too ugly for even Trump to fuck... and DNA on a dress proves nothing other than she's a whore.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 31, 2020)

Soccer4evr said:


> Funny how it's all Blue States and cities that are in total chaos with the leaders in those cities and states having refused any help from the Oval Office.


You mean like the corona virus, at first? This is trumps America, he does know he is president doesn’t he?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 31, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You mean like the corona virus, at first? This is trumps America, he does know he is president doesn’t he?


Nice try... another, failed deflection.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 31, 2020)

messy said:


> You seem to miss the whole point. But I guess you don’t get banned for stupidity.


Looks like you were wrong.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 1, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Looks like you were wrong.


So you did get banned for stupidity. That is apart of your appeal.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 1, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So you did get banned for stupidity. That is apart of your appeal.


"Apart" of it?  You fucking putz.  I told your brother, methy, his was coming... it took about 20 minutes.


----------



## Desert Hound (Sep 1, 2020)

There's another old saying, _Senator_: _Don't piss_ down _my back_ and _tell me_ it's _raining_.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1300628078415294464


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 1, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> There's another old saying, _Senator_: _Don't piss_ down _my back_ and _tell me_ it's _raining_.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1300628078415294464


Maybe Joe forgot what fracking means?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 1, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Maybe Joe forgot what fracking means?


He has people to tell him what he means...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 1, 2020)

Good news out of the middle east.....

*El Al flight LY971 to Abu Dhabi was no typical air journey*


ABU DHABI, United Arab Emirates (AP) — From the Israeli captain’s emotional greeting in Arabic upon takeoff in Tel Aviv, to the warm Emirati reception on the ground in scorching Abu Dhabi, it was obvious this was no typical flight.

Monday’s El Al flight LY971 marked the first-ever direct flight from Israel to the United Arab Emirates, placing a significant stamp on this month’s historic U.S.-brokered deal to normalize relations between the two nations.

The journey was steeped in symbolism. U.S. and Israeli flags adorned the tarmac at Ben-Gurion Airport as Israeli music played, and the word “peace” was emblazoned in English, Hebrew and Arabic above the cockpit window of the Boeing 737. On board, the “Making History” motto featured prominently on each seat’s headrest covering and complimentary fabric bags of the “Abraham Accord Inaugural Flight” were distributed.

A special menu was prepared, highlighting touches of Middle Eastern cuisine, and the director-general of Israel’s Health Ministry even handed out a limited-edition face-mask featuring the Israeli and Emirati flags. The American diplomats on board sported a tri-country face mask amid the coronavirus pandemic.

Prior to boarding, the deal’s mastermind, President Donald Trump’s senior adviser and son-in-law Jared Kushner, waxed poetic on the flight’s meaning.

“While this is a historic flight, we hope it will start an even more historic journey for the Middle East and beyond,” he said. “This is a very hopeful time and I believe that so much peace and property is possible in the region and across the world.”

But only after takeoff did that take on concrete significance, as the El Al aircraft veered east toward the desert terrain rather than west over the Mediterranean Sea as it does on nearly all its outbound flights. Pilot Tal Becker proudly announced the historic moment when the El Al aircraft crossed into Saudi airspace for the first time ever, noting that the flight would now take “just” three hours and 20 minutes to Abu Dhabi, rather than the more than seven hours it would have taken to circumvent the Arabian Peninsula.

Kushner visited the traveling press corps in the back of the plane while over Saudi airspace to say it was “gracious” of the kingdom to make such an extraordinary gesture, and Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu delivered a recorded in-flight address over the loudspeaker noting so as well.

By granting Israel access, Saudi Arabia gave a strong indication of its approval of the newfound normalization with Israel and raised hopes it could be next to take its covert relations with Israel up a notch.

“We are all excited and look forward to more historic flights that will take us to other capital cities in the region, advancing us all to a bold, prosperous future,” Becker said over the loudspeaker system. “Wishing us all salaam, peace and shalom.”

Cognizant that that moment has yet to arrive, El Al official Stanley Morais noted that the 737, with its built-in anti-missile defense system, was required for the route for security reasons.

But a feel-good atmosphere mostly prevailed. The flight number itself, LY971, was a gesture to the UAE’s international calling code number. Tuesday’s return flight, numbered LY972, is named after Israel’s international calling code.

The flight itself caps weeks of a quickly warming relationship since the surprise Aug. 13 White House announcement establishing ties. In just over two weeks, telephone lines were connected between the countries, the UAE’s ruler issued a decree formally ending the country’s decades-long boycott of Israel and several Israeli companies have already signed business deals with Emirati counterparts.

for those interested:








						El Al flight LY971 to Abu Dhabi was no typical air journey
					

ABU DHABI, United Arab Emirates (AP) — From the Israeli captain’s emotional greeting in Arabic upon takeoff in Tel Aviv, to the warm Emirati reception on the ground in scorching Abu Dhabi, it was obvious this was no typical flight. Monday’s El Al flight LY971  marked the first-ever direct flight...




					apnews.com


----------



## Desert Hound (Sep 1, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> He has people to tell him what he means...


You mean he has people to tell him what it means every day. He is forgetful remember? 

I would be worried about him having his finger on the button, but he can't even find the buttons on his own shirt...


----------



## Soccerhelper (Sep 1, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Good news out of the middle east.....
> 
> *El Al flight LY971 to Abu Dhabi was no typical air journey*
> 
> ...


I had a dream the other night that my dd was playing soccer with Iraqi and Iranian girls.  It was crazy weird but so real and super cool.  This is not a rumor either. Rumors are from what others are hearing.  I had a roommate in college from Iran named Nader.  He got me a job at Unical 76.  His uncle owned a few in OC back in the 80s.  Full service back in the day.  Nader showed me pitchers of a place I;ve never scene before and it was by far the most beautiful place on earth.  I dream of going to Iran and go back packing trip and go from town to town meeting the towns people and see some of the oldest places on the great planet earth.  Iranian people are some of the nicest I have ever met.  The young lady who cuts my hair is from Iran


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 1, 2020)

Soccerhelper said:


> I had a dream the other night that my dd was playing soccer with Iraqi and Iranian girls.  It was crazy weird but so real and super cool.  This is not a rumor either. Rumors are from what others are hearing.  I had a roommate in college from Iran named Nader.  He got me a job at Unical 76.  His uncle owned a few in OC back in the 80s.  Full service back in the day.  Nader showed me pitchers of a place I;ve never scene before and it was by far the most beautiful place on earth.  I dream of going to Iran and go back packing trip and go from town to town meeting the towns people and see some of the oldest places on the great planet earth.  Iranian people are some of the nicest I have ever met.  The young lady who cuts my hair is from Iran


It's not a rumor that you had a dream?


----------



## Soccerhelper (Sep 1, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> It's not a rumor that you had a dream?


My dreams come true.  Not all dreams that people have become reality, just mind four some reason.  Santa said if I was a good boy and obey the rules, i would get a reward, meaning, everything I ask for. Someone has to share their dreams..........


----------



## notintheface (Sep 1, 2020)




----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 1, 2020)

notintheface said:


>


A stroke?  That's your big dog in the fight now?  Your fucking candidate thinks his wife and sister are the same woman and Trump having a stroke is your deal breaker?


----------



## notintheface (Sep 1, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> A stroke?  That's your big dog in the fight now?  Your fucking candidate thinks his wife and sister are the same woman and Trump having a stroke is your deal breaker?


You've lost Drudge. Abandon ship while you still can, bud.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 1, 2020)

notintheface said:


> You've lost Drudge. Abandon ship while you still can, bud.


I've lost Drudge?  Sure it wasn't you that had a stroke?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 1, 2020)

__ https://www.facebook.com/1681900485390993/posts/2590056141242085


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 1, 2020)

Looks like Nancy Bacardi is getting maximum value out of her demotard privilege.









						Pelosi used shuttered San Francisco hair salon for blow-out, owner calls it 'slap in the face'
					

EXCLUSIVE: House Speaker Nancy Pelosi visited a San Francisco hair salon Monday afternoon for a wash and blow-out, despite local ordinances keeping salons closed amid the coronavirus pandemic, Fox News has learned.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 1, 2020)

Has anyone read “Melania and Me”? Looks like a must read.


----------



## nononono (Sep 1, 2020)

*Eeeeeeeeek.....!*








*A DRENCHED RAT..... STEP ON IT.....!*


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 2, 2020)

With Heels Up Harris, I have trouble understanding what "we need to believe women" and "I believe Joe Biden's accuser" really means.









						With Kamala Harris, Americans yet again have trouble understanding what multiracial means
					

News that Sen. Kamala Harris was Joe Biden’s choice for the 2020 Democratic vice presidential nominee drove speculation and argumentation about her identity. The big question appeared to be, “Is Kamala Harris truly African American?” There were numerous articles and opinion pieces about whether...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## nononono (Sep 2, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> With Heels Up Harris, I have trouble understanding what "we need to believe women" and "I believe Joe Biden's accuser" really means.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*" Heels Up Harris " has no record to run on.....*
*
NONE....
.
She's obviously hiding from the Press, hoping she can pull off
another " Juicy Smollet " style scandal with Spartacus that doesn't blow up 
in both of their faces again......

Of course AMERICA is ready this time, and she would be well advised to drop 
out of contention as Lying Joe Biden's VP if she is to EVER regain one ounce 
of credibility in the future....

Bail on VP and Bail on the Senate and open up a Law firm as:
*
* " Heels n Harris "
We Go Down For Price 



DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 2, 2020)

LMAO!  Get out "the" vote?  Not "get out and vote".  Such a bright bunch.









						Kevin Hart to Host Star-Studded 'Get Out the Vote' ABC Comedy Special
					

Kevin Hart wants you to rock the vote this fall. The comedian is set to host VOMO: Vote or Miss Out, a "nonpartisan comedy special" that will encourage participation in the November 2020 election, ABC has announced. Airing Monday, Sept. 14 at 10/9c, the special will "provide information on...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## nononono (Sep 3, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> LMAO!  Get out "the" vote?  Not "get out and vote".  Such a bright bunch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*MAN O MAN ARE THE CRIMINAL DEMOCRATS DESPERATE......!!!!!





*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 3, 2020)

nononono said:


> *MAN O MAN ARE THE CRIMINAL DEMOCRATS DESPERATE......!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Desperate to get the truth out.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 3, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Desperate to get the truth out.


What truth?  You can't win without fraud?  You lost because of the Electoral College so you wanted THAT changed.  Now you know you can't win without mail fraud so your glorious leader, Nancy Bacardi, can't find the time to help a stimulus check go out but she's got time to get a haircut and make the postal service her biggest priority.  What a bunch of fucking idiots you are.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 3, 2020)

THIS fucking bag of bones cunt.  "I take responsibility... for being setup."  Shut the fuck up, libtard hypocrite.



			https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/2020/09/03/what-make-nancy-pelosis-setup-defense-going-an-indoor-salon/


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 3, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> THIS fucking bag of bones cunt.  "I take responsibility... for being setup."  Shut the fuck up, libtard hypocrite.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/2020/09/03/what-make-nancy-pelosis-setup-defense-going-an-indoor-salon/


What she ought to take responsibility for, are the conditions in her congressional district in San Francisco.
The place is a cesspool...


----------



## notintheface (Sep 3, 2020)




----------



## notintheface (Sep 3, 2020)




----------



## notintheface (Sep 3, 2020)




----------



## notintheface (Sep 3, 2020)




----------



## notintheface (Sep 3, 2020)




----------



## notintheface (Sep 3, 2020)




----------



## notintheface (Sep 3, 2020)




----------



## notintheface (Sep 3, 2020)




----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 3, 2020)

notintheface said:


>


Is that anything like retarded libs giving free healthcare to illegal aliens in exchange for votes?


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 3, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Is that anything like retarded libs giving free healthcare to illegal aliens in exchange for votes?


Loser


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 4, 2020)

Wow... Dementia Joe is ALL in for the black criminals and not the cops, doing their jobs, and returning fire when shot at.  Bye Joe!









						Biden says police officers who shot Jacob Blake and killed Breonna Taylor should be charged: 'Let's make sure justice is done'
					

At a campaign event on Wednesday, Joe Biden was asked whether he thought charges should be filed against the officers involved in the shooting of Jacob Blake and in the death of Breonna Taylor.The former vice president and Democratic Party candidate said that he felt that there was a minimum...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 4, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> Loser


Good comeback.  Yes... you are.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 4, 2020)

Yep... the loving, accepting and tolerant left doing what they do...









						12-year-old displaying Trump sign punched several times by woman, Colorado police say
					

“The suspect then attempted to take the banner but was unsuccessful.”




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 4, 2020)

How sweet... just a couple of sex offenders sharing notes about how to avoid accountability.









						Biden meets Blake family, holds Kenosha discussion
					

After meeting privately with the family of Jacob Blake, the Black man who was recently shot by a white police officer, Democratic presidential nominee Joe Biden listened to Kenosha residents voice their concerns. (Sept. 3)




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## seuss (Sep 4, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> How sweet... just a couple of sex offenders sharing notes about how to avoid accountability.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Grab ‘em by the *****. 

Somehow that doesn’t count in your skull.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 4, 2020)

seuss said:


> Grab ‘em by the *****.
> 
> Somehow that doesn’t count in your skull.


There's talking and there's doing.   But you liberal idiots can't even stay on the same subject.

"Women are to be believed."  - Joe Biden
"I believe Joe Biden's accuser... until he picks me for VP."  - Heels Up Harris


----------



## seuss (Sep 4, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> There's talking and there's doing.   But you liberal idiots can't even stay on the same subject.
> 
> "Women are to be believed."  - Joe Biden
> "I believe Joe Biden's accuser... until he picks me for VP."  - Heels Up Harris


So your spiritual father is just a talker you’re saying?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 4, 2020)

seuss said:


> So your spiritual father is just a talker you’re saying?


That's the problem with you liberals.  You think people love Trump.  The reality is that most just hate what the liberals have become and he's the better alternative.  It's been the downfall of your party.


----------



## Desert Hound (Sep 4, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1301047072951472128


----------



## Desert Hound (Sep 4, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1301068749793976320


----------



## seuss (Sep 4, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> That's the problem with you liberals.  You think people love Trump.  The reality is that most just hate what the liberals have become and he's the better alternative.  It's been the downfall of your party.


I don’t think you have any understanding of what being liberal is.  Your problem is that you think we’re all the same and believe in the same things. This is your downfall.  One thing for certain is that you have several years on the record of supporting  this terrible person. How will you redeem yourself when it’s all over?
As a generous liberal, I’m hear to tell you that you can do it. Do something good will be your first step. Good luck.


----------



## nononono (Sep 4, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Desperate to get the truth out.



*Then YOU need to change parties....*

*I've been warning you for quite some time now.





*


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 4, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Good comeback.  Yes... you are.


Sucker


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 4, 2020)

seuss said:


> I don’t think you have any understanding of what being liberal is.  Your problem is that you think we’re all the same and believe in the same things. This is your downfall.  One thing for certain is that you have several years on the record of supporting  this terrible person. How will you redeem yourself when it’s all over?
> As a generous liberal, I’m hear to tell you that you can do it. Do something good will be your first step. Good luck.


No, I don't think you're all the same, but all of your candidates raised their hands when asked, during the primaries, if they supported the government providing healthcare to illegal aliens.  That's ALL I need to know when it's time to vote for someone else.  The government doesn't have their own money.  They have mine.  And in this country, I still have some say so in what happens with my money.

What I know is that Trump doesn't believe in throwing money at every problem like libtards do.  Sorry... money doesn't solve homelessness, it doesn't solve illegal immigration and it doesn't help unmotivated people by robbing from the rich to give to the poor.  You're welcome to get your checkbook out any time you like... but you can stay out of mine.  I donate to others every single year, but I already pay too much in taxes.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 4, 2020)

This loser is the biggest failure anywhere.  Nice job, de Blasio.  You've been crying about Trump for years as your city continues to die.









						NYC mayor to Trump: 'You failed us.'
					

"Mr. President, we asked you to help New York City, and you weren't there for us. We asked you for testing at the beginning of this crisis. Never came. We asked you for a stimulus to help us get back on our feet. You didn't lift a finger. We asked you for the truth about the coronavirus, so we...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 4, 2020)

*The War on Poverty After 50 Years*
September 15, 2014

In his January 1964 State of the Union address, President Lyndon Johnson proclaimed, “This administration today, here and now, declares unconditional war on poverty in America.” In the 50 years since that time, U.S. taxpayers have spent over $22 trillion on anti-poverty programs. Adjusted for inflation, this spending (which does not include Social Security or Medicare) is three times the cost of all U.S. military wars since the American Revolution. Yet progress against poverty, as measured by the U.S. Census Bureau, has been minimal, and in terms of President Johnson’s main goal of reducing the “causes” rather than the mere “consequences” of poverty, the War on Poverty has failed completely. In fact, a significant portion of the population is now less capable of self-sufficiency than it was when the War on Poverty began.

*KEY TAKEAWAYS*
The lack of progress in building self-sufficiency since the beginning of the War on Poverty 50 years ago is due in major part to the welfare system itself.

By breaking down the habits and norms that lead to self-reliance, welfare generates a pattern of increasing intergenerational dependence.

The anti-marriage penalties should be removed from welfare programs, and long-term steps should be taken to rebuild the family in lower-income communities.










						The War on Poverty After 50 Years
					

This week, the U.S. Census Bureau is scheduled to release its annual poverty report. The report will be notable because this year marks the 50th anniversary of the launch of President Lyndon Johnson’s War on Poverty. In his January 1964 State of the Union address, Johnson proclaimed, “This...




					www.heritage.org
				



.

More on the problems with poverty...








						The War on Poverty: What Went Wrong?
					

The war on poverty has progressed little since the 1960s, and for the last three years, the poverty rate has been at or above 15 percent. Ron Haskins explains why reducing the poverty is so difficult and argues that policies can be designed to change the personal decisions of more young...




					www.brookings.edu


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 4, 2020)

THIS can't be true... CNN says Kamalatoe walk on water!









						Kamala Harris condemns riots weeks after promoting bail fund for rioters
					

Reaction from Republican congressional candidate Kimberly Klacik, New York Rep. Lee Zeldin, and civil rights attorney Leo Terrell.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Imtired (Sep 4, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1301773792088403969


----------



## Racist Joe (Sep 4, 2020)

Miss me?


----------



## notintheface (Sep 4, 2020)




----------



## nononono (Sep 4, 2020)

notintheface said:


>


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 7, 2020)

Lying twat.








						Harris flip-flops: Never mind my "false choice" claim last year, let's not ban fracking after all
					

September 2019: "There's no question I'm in favor of banning fracking."




					hotair.com


----------



## Soccerhelper (Sep 7, 2020)

Give me back my sports!!!!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 8, 2020)

1,000 people double-voted in the Georgia primary using mail-in ballots
					

"A double voter knows exactly what they’re doing..."




					hotair.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 8, 2020)

GA Sec of State: 58% of Double Voters in June Primary Were Democrats
					

The Georgia Secretary of State said on Tuesday that 1,000 voters cast ballots twice in the state's June primary. | Politics




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 8, 2020)

Safe Space








						Back to the Basement: Joe Biden Abandons Campaign Trail Again
					

Democrat presidential candidate Joe Biden (D) has abandoned the campaign trail once again, with the election just 55 days away.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 8, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Safe Space
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's where methy runs his "business' from...ratboy's basement. It's a Biden, dementia sort of thing.


----------



## messy (Sep 8, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> GA Sec of State: 58% of Double Voters in June Primary Were Democrats
> 
> 
> The Georgia Secretary of State said on Tuesday that 1,000 voters cast ballots twice in the state's June primary. | Politics
> ...


So that was 600 dems vs 400 repubs?
How many were discovered? All of them? 
And Trump wants to make it harder on everyone, so he has asked his supporters to vote twice? 
Got it!


----------



## messy (Sep 8, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> That's where methy runs his "business' from...ratboy's basement. It's a Biden, dementia sort of thing.


Right, that’s it! 
I was jealous of the wife and kid, though. They just got to go to Europe and after a week on a big (100’) yacht in the South of France and Monaco, they went to a beautiful European capitol and had such a great time. 
I was stuck here, earning your annual income every month.
But Go Trump!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 8, 2020)

messy said:


> Right, that’s it!
> I was jealous of the wife and kid, though. They just got to go to Europe and after a week on a big (100’) yacht in the South of France and Monaco, they went to a beautiful European capitol and had such a great time.
> I was stuck here, earning your annual income every month.
> But Go Trump!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 8, 2020)

Yes, hundreds.
Are you people ever bothered by all the lies from the left?


----------



## messy (Sep 8, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 8980


Lion is too lazy to operate a cart, you can tell.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 8, 2020)

messy said:


> Lion is too lazy to operate a cart, you can tell.


That was your cart, how many do you have?


----------



## messy (Sep 8, 2020)

Today big pharma told America not to listen to Trump about a rushed vaccine.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 8, 2020)

messy said:


> Today big pharma told America not to listen to Trump about a rushed vaccine.


I don’t think that’s what they said.


----------



## messy (Sep 9, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I don’t think that’s what they said.


It’s exactly why they made a joint statement. Just read it.


----------



## messy (Sep 9, 2020)

Kamala was named weeks ago. And just in the last few days he's been raging against her. Why?
I think it's because Biden/Harris brought in a record money haul in August.He knows people are excited about the ticket.Her star appeal drives him crazy


----------



## messy (Sep 9, 2020)

Is Trump gonna resign, so Pence will pardon him? Otherwise he goes to jail, right?


----------



## espola (Sep 9, 2020)

messy said:


> Is Trump gonna resign, so Pence will pardon him? Otherwise he goes to jail, right?


 Pence can only pardon Federal crimes.


----------



## messy (Sep 9, 2020)

espola said:


> Pence can only pardon Federal crimes.


That’s good. 
I wonder what he will do when he loses.
I know that Lion will whine and cry like the cranky little bitch that he is. 
He’s obsessed with Trump and fights for him every chance he gets.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 9, 2020)

Nah... CNN isn't going out of their way to protect Slow Joe...









						CNN airs photo of Biden and son with Washington Redskins logo removed from son's hat
					

CNN appears to have altered a widely-seen photograph of Joe Biden with his young son to remove the logo of the Washington Redskins.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 9, 2020)

messy said:


> So that was 600 dems vs 400 repubs?
> How many were discovered? All of them?
> And Trump wants to make it harder on everyone, so he has asked his supporters to vote twice?
> Got it!


Did you NOT hear the quote?  He told people to mail in their votes and then visit a location to make sure it was counted.  Big difference, 'tard.  Not only do you miss the joke... you make up a different one.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 9, 2020)

messy said:


> Today big pharma told America not to listen to Trump about a rushed vaccine.


Source?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 9, 2020)

messy said:


> Kamala was named weeks ago. And just in the last few days he's been raging against her. Why?
> I think it's because Biden/Harris brought in a record money haul in August.He knows people are excited about the ticket.Her star appeal drives him crazy


Yeah... her (porn) star appeal.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 9, 2020)

Yep.









						EXCLUSIVE: Wounded Army vet slams Democrats for using him as a ‘prop’ to turn veterans against Trump
					

In an exclusive interview, Bobby Henline, a four-tour Iraq War veteran and lone-survivor of an IED blast in 2007, spoke out against his image being used in anti-Trump ‘propaganda’ to perpetuate a widely disputed story that the president made disparaging comments about fallen American soldiers...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 9, 2020)

messy said:


> So that was 600 dems vs 400 repubs?
> How many were discovered? All of them?
> And Trump wants to make it harder on everyone, so he has asked his supporters to vote twice?
> Got it!


So my calculations confirm that the confirmed double voting in Georgia, averaged nation wide in 2020 POTUS election amounts to 3,000,000 more illegal votes for the pantsuit queen.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 9, 2020)

Yes, Joe... the President didn't want to create a countrywide panic.  You got 'em!  You sneaky devil!  That's it!  Game over!









						Biden slams Trump over Woodward book revelations, says president 'failed to do his job on purpose'
					

Democratic presidential nominee Joe Biden responded to a series of bombshell revelations about President Trump on Wednesday, saying that audiotapes recorded by veteran journalist Bob Woodward showed Trump “failed to do his job on purpose.”




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 9, 2020)

OOPS!  Hey, Joe, are you sure about what Trump did?









						Fauci says Trump did not 'distort' impact of the pandemic
					

Anthony Fauci on Wednesday said he doesn't think President Trump was publicly distorting the impact of the COVID-19 pandemic.




					thehill.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 9, 2020)

Dear God... what's left for the losers to fuck up?









						New Oscars standards say best picture contenders must be inclusive to compete
					

Starting in 2024, movies will need to meet specific inclusion standards in order to be eligible for the best picture Oscar.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## messy (Sep 9, 2020)

The Lincoln Project: RADICALIZE
					






					lincolnproject.us


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 9, 2020)

Ahhhhhhhhhh............ my newest, favorite meme for Joe and the Hoe.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 9, 2020)

Former Democrat Party VP Candidate Wants Senate to Remain in GOP Hands:  Joe Lieberman Endorses Susan Collins
					

Joe Lieberman must really hate Chuck Schumer to do this to him dream of being Majority Leader.




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 9, 2020)

Trump’s Supreme Court list: President reveals names of 20 more people he’d consider nominating
					

President Trump on Wednesday announced a list of 20 more people he would consider nominating to the Supreme Court, including three sitting Republican senators.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 10, 2020)

Fact Check: Joe Biden Falsely Claims 6,114 Military Dead from Coronavirus; Real Number Is 7
					

Joe Biden claimed there were 6,114 U.S. military deaths from coronavirus. However, the actual number is seven, according to the Pentagon.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## messy (Sep 10, 2020)

We really need to downplay this thing. I will lie to my idiot sheep who believe everything I say, that way they won’t know how dangerous this thing really is and the idiots won’t panic.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 10, 2020)

messy said:


> We really need to downplay this thing. I will lie to my idiot sheep who believe everything I say, that way they won’t know how dangerous this thing really is and the idiots won’t panic.


trump lied and people died, even his own friends and base. He doesn't care about you trump voters or anyone else unless they can put money in his pocket. trump's a whore.


----------



## messy (Sep 10, 2020)

North Carolina coming to the defense of the republic, in response to Trump....

In North Carolina, the election board released a statement on Thursday, saying that “it is illegal to vote twice in an election” and that state law “makes it a Class 1 felony.” Similar laws against intentionally voting more than once exist throughout the country, and it is also prohibited by federal law.


----------



## messy (Sep 10, 2020)

messy said:


> North Carolina coming to the defense of the republic, in response to Trump....
> 
> In North Carolina, the election board released a statement on Thursday, saying that “it is illegal to vote twice in an election” and that state law “makes it a Class 1 felony.” Similar laws against intentionally voting more than once exist throughout the country, and it is also prohibited by federal law.


Once again, for all of Trump’s whining and attempts to be a dictator, he really doesn’t do much. The Supreme Court has shut him down a couple of times, the military spoke out against him after Charlottesville and the Bible photo, the corporations spoke out against him when he said he would rush the vaccine and the election officials speak out against him. 
He’s just flailing away but so long as he keeps doing his main job of keeping large corporations and banks raking in the dough, nothing changes much because the Republic is stronger than he is.
He won’t even permit the agencies to enforce the laws to prevent corporate wrongdoing on pollution and worker safety.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 10, 2020)

Libtards are such fine people...









						Two women charged with hate crimes after stealing child’s Make America Great Again hat
					

Camryn Amy, 21, and Olivia Winslow, 21, were charged with robbery, conspiracy, endangering the welfare of a child




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 10, 2020)

messy said:


> We really need to downplay this thing. I will lie to my idiot sheep who believe everything I say, that way they won’t know how dangerous this thing really is and the idiots won’t panic.


"I will lie..."  Did you hear Fauci say Trump never mislead the public?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 10, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> trump lied and people died, even his own friends and base. He doesn't care about you trump voters or anyone else unless they can put money in his pocket. trump's a whore.


Did YOUR dumb ass hear Fauci say Trump never mislead the public?


----------



## messy (Sep 10, 2020)

Can you imagine being an older voter, like in Florida, and supporting Trump...after he’s basically shown total willingness  to let old people die from the virus?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 10, 2020)

messy said:


> North Carolina coming to the defense of the republic, in response to Trump....
> 
> In North Carolina, the election board released a statement on Thursday, saying that “it is illegal to vote twice in an election” and that state law “makes it a Class 1 felony.” Similar laws against intentionally voting more than once exist throughout the country, and it is also prohibited by federal law.


Thank God they're educating the public about voting twice.  I'm shocked any are still alive after drinking all that bleach.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 10, 2020)

messy said:


> Once again, for all of Trump’s whining and attempts to be a dictator, he really doesn’t do much. The Supreme Court has shut him down a couple of times, the military spoke out against him after Charlottesville and the Bible photo, the corporations spoke out against him when he said he would rush the vaccine and the election officials speak out against him.
> He’s just flailing away but so long as he keeps doing his main job of keeping large corporations and banks raking in the dough, nothing changes much because the Republic is stronger than he is.
> He won’t even permit the agencies to enforce the laws to prevent corporate wrongdoing on pollution and worker safety.


Why should he?  You libtards won't permit ICE to enforce the laws to prevent illegal aliens coming here for the free healthcare you plan to give them.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 10, 2020)

messy said:


> Can you imagine being an older voter, like in Florida, and supporting Trump...after he’s basically shown total willingness  to let old people die from the virus?


No.  I can't imagine being old and living in Florida.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 10, 2020)

L.A. County Health Director Says Schools to Reopen ‘After Election’
					

L.A. County Health Director Barbara Ferrer is heard saying in a clip that K-12 schools would not open until after the election in November.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## The HB Dad (Sep 10, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> trump lied and people died, even his own friends and base. He doesn't care about you trump voters or anyone else unless they can put money in his pocket. trump's a whore.


as opposed to who? which current politician really cares for the people? honest question


----------



## The HB Dad (Sep 10, 2020)

messy said:


> Can you imagine being an older voter, like in Florida, and supporting Trump...after he’s basically shown total willingness  to let old people die from the virus?


now do NY and NJ


----------



## Soccerhelper (Sep 10, 2020)

I have no idea how we all got to this point together in life, but this was super funny.  It's all t's fault!!!!   LOL!!!!!


----------



## messy (Sep 10, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> L.A. County Health Director Says Schools to Reopen ‘After Election’
> 
> 
> L.A. County Health Director Barbara Ferrer is heard saying in a clip that K-12 schools would not open until after the election in November.
> ...


I think the president told us we will have a vaccine before then, so LA will be faced with a problem then.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 10, 2020)

messy said:


> I think the president told us we will have a vaccine before then, so LA will be faced with a problem then.


According to the news, Trump said it's possible.  Is that the same thing as "we will have a vaccine before then..."?









						Trump makes rosy vaccine timing front and center in campaign, predicting it's possible before Election Day
					

President Donald Trump is making rosy vaccine timing front and center in campaign, predicting it's possible before Election Day




					abcnews.go.com


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 10, 2020)

messy said:


> Lion is too lazy to operate a cart, you can tell.


A cart ?
I don't need no stinkin' cart.
Let's see, I was in business for thirty years as a General Contractor...
Was offered a job about 6 years ago that pays me a triple digit salary...
Just got a raise in June...you can tell what?
You fucking fraudulent piece of shit....tell us more.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 10, 2020)

messy said:


> That’s good.
> I wonder what he will do when he loses.
> I know that Lion will whine and cry like the cranky little bitch that he is.
> He’s obsessed with Trump and fights for him every chance he gets.


Obsessed? You seem to be the obsessed one
Your tongue tickles my ass...you could probably use a breath mint about now.
Run along, you'll be late for your corporate meeting....muahahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa................


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 10, 2020)

The HB Dad said:


> as opposed to who? which current politician really cares for the people? honest question


Nancy Pelosi.
Just look at what she's done for her district.


Pffffttttttttt....


----------



## messy (Sep 10, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> A cart ?
> I don't need no stinkin' cart.
> Let's see, I was in business for thirty years as a General Contractor...
> Was offered a job about 6 years ago that pays me a triple digit salary...
> ...


What’s a “triple digit salary?” 
Do you mean six figures? Good job!
I didn’t get to 7 figures annually until I was almost 50.
Which was lucky because W had caused the market crash and I lost 30% of that money for a few years...until a Dem returned to office.
Trump has rigged it so folks like me don’t seem to get hurt this time around...only most other people.


----------



## nononono (Sep 11, 2020)

QUOTE="messy, post: 358623, member: 3299"

What’s a “triple digit salary?”
*Your above response is why YOU are the " Whipping Boy " of the Forum.....*

Do you mean six figures? 
*Again.....*

Good job!
*You can't say the same.....*

I didn’t get to 7 figures annually until I was almost 50.
*Bragging about a negative credit/pay index just confirms your status... *

Which was lucky because W had caused the market crash and I lost 30% of that money for a few years...
*A Credit Market " Hero " you are .....Hmmmmm.....*

until a Dem returned to office.
*And now Reality slapped you in the face....Pay up sucker.*

Trump has rigged it so folks like me don’t seem to get hurt this time around...only most other people.
*You can't hide from " Guido " forever....You'll pay.*

/QUOTE


----------



## messy (Sep 14, 2020)

She's right. We need to get Biden out of office. Not to mention his response on the unrest in the streets. He's doing a lousy job as President.



Ronna McDaniel

@GOPChairwoman
Joe Biden can’t run from his disastrous record responding to the coronavirus. The truth hurts, Joe!


----------



## nononono (Sep 14, 2020)

messy said:


> She's right. We need to get Biden out of office. Not to mention his response on the unrest in the streets. He's doing a lousy job as President.
> 
> Ronna McDaniel
> @GOPChairwoman
> Joe Biden can’t run from his disastrous record responding to the coronavirus. The truth hurts, Joe!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 14, 2020)

messy said:


> She's right. We need to get Biden out of office. Not to mention his response on the unrest in the streets. He's doing a lousy job as President.
> 
> Ronna McDaniel
> @GOPChairwoman
> Joe Biden can’t run from his disastrous record responding to the coronavirus. The truth hurts, Joe!


Hilarious! Typical modern day republican thinking!


----------



## nononono (Sep 15, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Hilarious! Typical modern day republican thinking!


*Hilarious, photos of you and your " Buds " in action at the " Rose Parade "......*
*





*
*That's right....you work with Horses....Uh Huh !*


----------



## Racist Joe (Sep 15, 2020)




----------



## messy (Sep 16, 2020)

Legions of Republican lawyers have searched in vain over four decades for fraudulent double voting. At long last, they have a blatant example of a major politician urging his supporters to illegally vote twice.
The only hitch is that the candidate is President Trump.
The president, who has been arguing that our elections are “rigged” and “fraudulent,” last week instructed voters to act in a way that would fulfill that prophecy. On Wednesday in North Carolina, he urged supporters to double vote, casting ballots at the polls even if they have already mailed in absentee ballots. A tweet claiming he meant only for people to check that their ballots had been received and counted sounded fine — until Trump renewed his original push on Thursday evening in Pennsylvania and again Friday at a telerally.


----------



## nononono (Sep 16, 2020)

messy said:


> Legions of Republican lawyers have searched in vain over four decades for fraudulent double voting. At long last, they have a blatant example of a major politician urging his supporters to illegally vote twice.
> The only hitch is that the candidate is President Trump.
> The president, who has been arguing that our elections are “rigged” and “fraudulent,” last week instructed voters to act in a way that would fulfill that prophecy. On Wednesday in North Carolina, he urged supporters to double vote, casting ballots at the polls even if they have already mailed in absentee ballots. A tweet claiming he meant only for people to check that their ballots had been received and counted sounded fine — until Trump renewed his original push on Thursday evening in Pennsylvania and again Friday at a telerally.



*Awwww.......he stole your thunder.

But if you read the fine print in his speech, he says either/or, not both.
Ya " Messy " piece of DNC filth.*


----------



## messy (Sep 20, 2020)

“You love your president, and your president gets honored,” Trump told the crowd in Fayetteville. “I’m not being honored, you’re being honored, with the Nobel Peace Prize for Israel, what we did with Israel.”


----------



## espola (Sep 20, 2020)

messy said:


> “You love your president, and your president gets honored,” Trump told the crowd in Fayetteville. “I’m not being honored, you’re being honored, with the Nobel Peace Prize for Israel, what we did with Israel.”


T picks his battles carefully.  He sent Jared out to find peace in the Middle East, and Jared found peaceful countries willing to make frienly diplomatic gestures tpwward one another.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 20, 2020)

espola said:


> T picks his battles carefully.  He sent Jared out to find peace in the Middle East, and Jared found peaceful countries willing to make frienly diplomatic gestures tpwward one another.



Building a coalition against Iran...

From the New York Times:
Israel and the United Arab Emirates reached a landmark accord sealed by President Trump on Thursday that could presage a broader realignment in the region as the two agreed to “full normalization of relations” in exchange for Israel suspending annexation of occupied West Bank territory. 

If fulfilled, the pact would make the Emirates only the third Arab country to have normal diplomatic relations with Israel along with Egypt, which signed a peace agreement in 1979, and Jordan, which signed a treaty in 1994. It could reorder the long stalemate in the region, potentially leading other Arab nations to follow suit in forging an increasingly explicit alliance with Israel against their mutual enemy in Iran while taking Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu’s explosive annexation plan off the table, at least for now. 








						Israel and United Arab Emirates Strike Major Diplomatic Agreement
					

President Trump announced that Israel and the United Arab Emirates would establish “full normalization of relations” and that in exchange Israel would forgo for now “declaring sovereignty” over occupied West Bank territory.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## messy (Sep 20, 2020)

Good move by the lame duck president. Helps Israel, hurts Iran. Let’s hope he stops stoking anti-semitism in this country...which he will probably ramp up in his desperation, as we are already seeing.


----------



## nononono (Sep 20, 2020)

messy said:


> Good move by the lame duck president. Helps Israel, hurts Iran. Let’s hope he stops stoking anti-semitism in this country...which he will probably ramp up in his desperation, as we are already seeing.


*Your " Criminal brethren " are attempting to torch AMERICA, we FREEDOM LOVING CITIZENS*
*choose to NOT let you and yours destroy a Nation built on the values of FREEDOM...

As I've suggested many times to you and yours, choose your sides before you regret your decision.
*
*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 24, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Hilarious! Typical modern day republican thinking!


Typical 








						Biden done with campaigning for the day at 9:22 a.m.
					

Sleepy.




					hotair.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 24, 2020)

So sleepy joe is a liar as is Obama, Hillary, John Kerry, clapper, Brennan and whoever was running the FBI.








						Foreign Money Flowing To Hunter Biden Triggered Bank Alarm Bells As ‘Potential Criminal Financial Activity,’ Senate Investigation Finds
					

Foreign money flowing to Hunter Biden triggered alarm bells at banks as "potential criminal financial activity," according to a Senate investigation.




					dailycaller.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 24, 2020)

Watch: Did Jerry Nadler Crap Himself on Live TV?
					

2020 lighting it up again.




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 24, 2020)

Here’s that twat again who is willing to throw all her principles out the door because Trump called her loser husband a loser.








						No, Cindy McCain Didn't *Just* Endorse Biden; She Was Featured at the DNC in August
					

Are we supposed to believe she was going to endorse Trump?




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Desert Hound (Sep 24, 2020)

messy said:


> Let’s hope he stops stoking anti-semitism in this country...which he will probably ramp up


How exactly is he stoking anti semitism?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 24, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> How exactly is he stoking anti semitism?


I think messy is in time out.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 24, 2020)

McConnell: We'll have a fair hearing for the SCOTUS pick, followed by a first-class confirmation
					

"It’s because year after year, decade after decade, the far left’s playbook stays exactly the same."




					hotair.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 24, 2020)

I know this never happens, except when it does.








						Several Arrests Made, Felonies Charged in Texas Vote Harvesting Scheme
					

While the Democrats continue to stick to their narrative that incidents of ballot harvesting and rampant voter fraud are just a bogeyman conjured up by Republicans to disenfranchise people (or




					townhall.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 24, 2020)

Huh,








						Ballots in Pennsylvania Were Found in the Trash. They Were All Votes for Trump.
					

The Federal Bureau of Investigation has found a number of mail-in ballots in Pennsylvania discarded in the trash. They were ballots cast for President Donald Trump. "On Monday, September 21, 2020,




					townhall.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 24, 2020)

Never trust these cocksuckers.








						Texas Attorney General Ken Paxton announces 134 felony voter fraud charges in connection with 2018 Dem primary
					

Texas Attorney General Ken Paxton announced four arrests Thursday in connection with an alleged vote harvesting scheme during the 2018 Democratic primary elections in Gregg County.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Desert Hound (Sep 24, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I think messy is in time out.


It is getting harder and harder to keep track of who is in timeout


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 24, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> It is getting harder and harder to keep track of who is in timeout


I have been there twice and I am not 100% sure why, not that I haven’t deserved it many times before, but I was set up and that’s all I’m gonna say about that.


----------



## Desert Hound (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## Desert Hound (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 25, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> View attachment 9083


That must be in honor of RBG,
Too fricken funny.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 25, 2020)

We need a DNA test, what black American can’t name 1 alive rapper?
Let’s see his/her birth certificate while we’re at it.








						This Softball Question to Kamala Blew Up in Her Face
					

It's a good thing for Kamala Harris that Joe Biden's only litmus test for being black is not supporting President Trump because Harris couldn't name a single living rapper during




					townhall.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 26, 2020)

Twat








						Harris Skipped COVID Relief Vote, Now Says 'Congress Needs to Act'
					

Kamala Harris called for Congress "to act" over COVID-19 relief for Americans after missing a vote to provide relief earlier this month.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 27, 2020)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/national/portland-proud-boys-rally/2020/09/26/9e4ca5a0-0046-11eb-830c-a160b331ca62_story.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 27, 2020)

Angry Democrat senators refuse to meet with Amy Coney Barrett
					

"Illegitimate" process.




					hotair.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 27, 2020)

Another early lid today for the Biden campaign
					

Sleepy?




					hotair.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 27, 2020)

Dwayne 'The Rock' Johnson endorses Joe Biden, Kamala Harris – his first public political backing
					

Dwayne “The Rock” Johnson endorsed former Vice President Joe Biden and Sen. Kamala Harris, marking the first time he’s ever publicly thrown his weight behind a political candidate.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 27, 2020)

Colorado Secretary of State Encourages Non-Citizens, Deceased to Register to Vote
					

Democrat Colorado Secretary of State Jena Griswold sent a postcard to non-citizens and the dead encouraging them to register to vote.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 27, 2020)

Seventh Circuit Overturns Obama Judge Ruling That Would Have Extended Wisconsin's Election by a Week
					

This is truly rule by kakistocracy




					www.redstate.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 27, 2020)

Uh oh... do you have a college degree or are you still lying about your background, Joe?









						Delaware State University denies Biden was a student after claim he ‘got started’ there
					

Delaware State University has denied that Joe Biden has ever been a student there — despite the presidential candidate's claim that he “got started” at the historically black…




					nypost.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 27, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> We need a DNA test, what black American can’t name 1 alive rapper?
> Let’s see his/her birth certificate while we’re at it.
> 
> 
> ...


The only (w)rapper she knows is the one her boss used on her.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 28, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> How exactly is he stoking anti semitism?


Don't hold your breath, you won't get an answer from methy...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 28, 2020)

*The startling news about Trump's economy that mainstream media ignored: Andy Puzder*
Before the coronavirus pandemic, President Trump’s economic success blew past that of any other presidency



An important piece of economic news has been overshadowed recently due to the important coverage of Supreme Court Justice Ruth Bader Ginsburg’s death and President Trump’s nomination of Judge Amy Coney Barrett.

Released two weeks ago, the Census Bureau’s report on “Income and Poverty in the United States” for 2019 clearly shows that, pre-pandemic, President Trump’s economic success blew past that of any other presidency.

First, the Census Bureau reported that real median household income grew to $68,703 in 2019, an impressive 6.8% increase over 2018. It was the largest one-year increase in median income on record going back to 1967. It was also 45 percent more growth in a single year ($4,379) than Obama/Biden produced in their entire 8 years in office ($3,021).

As was the case throughout Trump’s first three years, the economic benefits were widespread. While the overall growth rate was 6.8%, real median income grew by an even greater 7.9% for Black Americans, 7.1% for Hispanic Americans, and 10.6% for Asian Americans. All record highs as were the new income levels for each of these groups.

As for talking points about how the Trump tax cuts benefitted only the rich, well, they were false. As incomes grew in 2019, the poverty rate plummeted 1.3 percentage points to a 60 year low of 10.5%. This was the largest reduction in poverty in over 50 years. It lifted over 4.1 million people out of poverty, the largest yearly decrease since 1966. Just for comparison purposes, over the Obama/Biden era, the number of people living in poverty increased by 787,000.

Minority groups again experienced the largest improvements. While the overall poverty rate declined 1.3 percentage points, Black poverty fell by 2.0 percentage points, Hispanic poverty fell by 1.8, and Asian poverty fell by 2.8. According to the White House Council of Economic Advisers (CEA) “the poverty rate fell to an all-time record low for every race and ethnic group in 2019.”

Child poverty decreased to 14.4 percent, the lowest child poverty rate observed since 1973 and down from 18 percent at the end of the Obama/Biden era. The best family welfare program truly is a job.

Let’s take a little broader view. Over the Trump administration’s first three years, between 2016 and 2019, real median household income increased 9.2% while the economy lifted 6.6 million people out of poverty. That’s the largest 3-year poverty reduction for the  start of any presidency since the initial drop in 1964 when the War on Poverty began.


entire article:








						The startling news about Trump's economy that mainstream media ignored: Andy Puzder
					

Over the Trump administration’s first three years, between 2016 and 2019, real median household income increased 9.2%.




					www.foxbusiness.com
				





_Andy Puzder was chief executive officer of __CKE Restaurants__ for more than 16 years, following a career as an attorney. He is currently a Senior Fellow at the Pepperdine University School of Public Policy. He was nominated by President Trump to serve as U.S. labor secretary. In 2018, Puzder authored "__The Capitalist Comeback: The Trump Boom and the Left's Plot to Stop It__" (Center Street).  His latest piece, a Broadside by Encounter Books titled, “__Getting America Back to Work__” was released on April 28, 2020._


----------



## messy (Sep 28, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Don't hold your breath, you won't get an answer from methy...


Last week, President Trump signed an executive order to fight anti-Semitism on college campuses while flanked by two evangelical Christian pastors, Robert Jeffress and John Hagee. Jeffress has literally damned Jews to hell, while Hagee has warned of an international plot led by the Rothschilds to undermine American sovereignty, described Hitler as a “hunter” sent by God to kill Jews who refused to move to Israel and described the Antichrist as a “half-Jew homosexual.”


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 28, 2020)

messy said:


> Last week, President Trump signed an executive order to fight anti-Semitism on college campuses while flanked by two evangelical Christian pastors, Robert Jeffress and John Hagee. Jeffress has literally damned Jews to hell, while Hagee has warned of an international plot led by the Rothschilds to undermine American sovereignty, described Hitler as a “hunter” sent by God to kill Jews who refused to move to Israel and described the Antichrist as a “half-Jew homosexual.”


So you're saying last week President Trump signed an executive order to fight anti-Semitism on college campuses? Cool.


----------



## espola (Sep 28, 2020)

Yet another t supporter heard from --









						Ex-Trump campaign manager Brad Parscale hospitalized; was armed and threatening himself in Fort Lauderdale home
					

Brad Parscale, President Donald Trump's former campaign manager, is in a Fort Lauderdale hospital after he barricaded himself in his home and was armed and making threats, according to police and campaign officials.




					www.local10.com


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 28, 2020)

espola said:


> Yet another t supporter heard from --
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like he traveling the Vince Foster road to hell...


----------



## nononono (Sep 28, 2020)

messy said:


> Last week, President Trump signed an executive order to fight anti-Semitism on college campuses while flanked by two evangelical Christian pastors, Robert Jeffress and John Hagee. Jeffress has literally damned Jews to hell, while Hagee has warned of an international plot led by the Rothschilds to undermine American sovereignty, described Hitler as a “hunter” sent by God to kill Jews who refused to move to Israel and described the Antichrist as a “half-Jew homosexual.”


*Lay off the " Keyboard Cleaner " Methy......you are not doing your grey matter any favors.
*


----------



## messy (Sep 28, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Looks like he traveling the Vince Foster road to hell...


Wow that's deep, you idiot.


----------



## messy (Sep 28, 2020)

At the end of the day, it's his response to the pandemic that has ended his reign.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 28, 2020)

messy said:


> Wow that's deep, you idiot.


As deep as the post I responded to...you half witted fraud.


----------



## espola (Sep 28, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> As deep as the post I responded to...you half witted fraud.


Yet another t supporter heard from.


----------



## messy (Sep 28, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> As deep as the post I responded to...you half witted fraud.


You jealous old fart...you’re so jealous of me you have to keep calling me a fraud...without explaining what you even mean. Be nice, now, I might put you to work. My current contractor is a Trump guy and I love him...so that’s not gonna hurt you. But he’s smart and talented, so that might wreck your chances. Listen, maybe I can get him to hire you as his assistant or something. But you really have to be nicer.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 29, 2020)

I know this never happens, but it did, again.








						NYC Board of Elections Goofed up the Mail-in Ballots and Now Invalidation Rates are Through the Roof
					

Another example of why your ballot can't be trusted in the mail.




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 29, 2020)

Oops,








						Houston: Lawsuit Seeks to Remove ‘Hundreds’ of Noncitizens from Voter Rolls
					

A lawsuit filed in Houston on Monday by the Public Interest Legal Foundation seeks to remove noncitizens from the voter rolls. | Politics




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 29, 2020)

I wonder who they are preparing for?








						Ohio National Guard Deployed To Cleveland Ahead Of Presidential Debates, Court System ‘Prepared’ For Influx | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com


----------



## messy (Sep 29, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I know this never happens, but it did, again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you suggesting Trump’s victory wasn’t legitimate, because of all the mail-in voting in 2016? 
Sounds like you are...


----------



## messy (Sep 29, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1310892928114589697
Watch and learn about what it means to be a responsible American.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 29, 2020)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 29, 2020)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 29, 2020)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 29, 2020)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 29, 2020)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 29, 2020)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 29, 2020)

Biden is a fucking creep that you would never want alone with your daughter.


----------



## messy (Sep 29, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Biden is a fucking creep that you would never want alone with your daughter.


Good tactics for a Trumpie to take. 



			https://static01.nyt.com/images/2019/07/11/us/politics/09dc-trumpspstein1/09dc-trumpspstein1-articleLarge-v2.jpg?quality=75&auto=webp&disable=upscale


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 29, 2020)

messy said:


> Good tactics for a Trumpie to take.
> 
> 
> 
> https://static01.nyt.com/images/2019/07/11/us/politics/09dc-trumpspstein1/09dc-trumpspstein1-articleLarge-v2.jpg?quality=75&auto=webp&disable=upscale


Like when Eric or Don Jr talk about nepotism.


----------



## nononono (Sep 29, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Like when Eric or Don Jr talk about nepotism.


*Go suck on some 1.680 " ( White ) dimple balls.......you filthy wannabe criminal.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 29, 2020)

Given the chance to denounce white supremacy groups trump said “proud boys stand back and stand by” that hate group is now celebrating online. Are you proud of that?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 29, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Given the chance to denounce white supremacy groups trump said “proud boys stand back and stand by” that hate group is now celebrating online. Are you proud of that?


Yes, I am.  If necessary, they'll do what they have to do to protect American citizens and laws from you terrorists that do THIS shit.  They'd better never get within 10 feet of my table or I'll be adding a significant amount of iron to all their diets.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 29, 2020)

messy said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1310892928114589697
> Watch and learn about what it means to be a responsible American.


Why do I care what an airline pilot's political views are?  Wasn't LeBron available for video?  How about DeNiro?  He couldn't even finish high school.


----------



## messy (Sep 30, 2020)

More good news...historically the economy does much better under Democrats.


----------



## Desert Hound (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 30, 2020)

messy said:


> More good news...historically the economy does much better under Democrats.


That's true.  The welfare rats get more freebies so I anticipate Wal Mart and Hostess to have a huge 4 years!


----------



## espola (Sep 30, 2020)

People are saying (many people have told me) that Amy Coney Barrett is a devout Muslim woman who belongs to an extremist Muslim organization that demands a lifelong covenant, professes a belief that women should be subservient to their husbands, taught at a religious school, and once said she viewed her participation in the legal profession as a way to bring about the Kingdom of Allah.


----------



## espola (Sep 30, 2020)

espola said:


> People are saying (many people have told me) that Amy Coney Barrett is a devout Muslim woman who belongs to an extremist Muslim organization that demands a lifelong covenant, professes a belief that women should be subservient to their husbands, taught at a religious school, and once said she viewed her participation in the legal profession as a way to bring about the Kingdom of Allah.


People are now telling me (many people, actually) that she is actually a Catholic, not a Muslim, but the rest of the statement is true.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 30, 2020)

espola said:


> People are now telling me (many people, actually) that she is actually a Catholic, not a Muslim, but the rest of the statement is true.


People are telling me Kamala Harris sucked a lot of dick to advance her career.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Sep 30, 2020)

espola said:


> People are now telling me (many people, actually) that she is actually a Catholic, not a Muslim, but the rest of the statement is true.


People?
So this Catholic woman belongs to an extremist Muslim organization....
Hmmm... Babs claims that people who need people, are the luckiest people in the world.


----------



## messy (Sep 30, 2020)

People are telling me that Trump knew he was getting whupped already and now, after last night, he’s toast!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 30, 2020)

espola said:


> People are saying (many people have told me) that Amy Coney Barrett is a devout Muslim woman who belongs to an extremist Muslim organization that demands a lifelong covenant, professes a belief that women should be subservient to their husbands, taught at a religious school, and once said she viewed her participation in the legal profession as a way to bring about the Kingdom of Allah.


3 supremes and 300 federal judges, that’s gonna leave a mark.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 30, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Why do I care what an airline pilot's political views are?  Wasn't LeBron available for video?  How about DeNiro?  He couldn't even finish high school.


Sully’s a pussy bitch.


----------



## messy (Sep 30, 2020)

Just thinking about the recession we are heading into while looney Trump says it will be a V-shaped recovery pisses me off.
Maybe he will resign early because he’s such a baby and he won’t want to get blown out.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 30, 2020)

messy said:


> Just thinking about the recession we are heading into while looney Trump says it will be a V-shaped recovery pisses me off.
> Maybe he will resign early because he’s such a baby and he won’t want to get blown out.


Obama economy


----------



## messy (Sep 30, 2020)

I wonder if Trump have the Senate back last night as well.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Sep 30, 2020)

messy said:


> I wonder if Trump have the Senate back last night as well.


Did you have a stroke or are you really Geronimo?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 1, 2020)

“The oddity in all of this is the people Trump despises most, love him the most,” said Stern on Tuesday. “The people who are voting for Trump, for the most part … He wouldn’t even let them in a f*cking hotel. He’d be disgusted by them. Go to Mar-a-Lago, see if there’s any people who look like you. I’m talking to you in the audience.”


----------



## messy (Oct 1, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Did you have a stroke or are you really Geronimo?


Sounds like you agree that Trump is now bringing down the ticket so GOP loses the Senate as well?


----------



## messy (Oct 1, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> View attachment 9137


Poor DH. Resorting to bad memes now that your leader’s a lame duck, huh? Maybe you’re the one with hurt feelings? C’mon you knew this day would come. This is America. We always dump guys like this.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 1, 2020)

messy said:


> Poor DH. Resorting to bad memes now that your leader’s a lame duck, huh? Maybe you’re the one with hurt feelings? C’mon you knew this day would come. This is America. We always dump guys like this.


Just remember 3 and 300.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 1, 2020)

messy said:


> People are telling me that Trump knew he was getting whupped already and now, after last night, he’s toast!


We maybe saying bye Donald!
We will definitely be saying hello Justice Amy Coney Barrett...


----------



## espola (Oct 1, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> We maybe saying bye Donald!
> We will definitely be saying hello Justice Amy Coney Barrett...


It looks unavoidable at this point, unless t does something silly enough to cause all Senate Republicans to abandon him, or something secret in Barrett's background is discovered - something like supporting attacks on doctors who perform abortions.


----------



## Desert Hound (Oct 1, 2020)

espola said:


> It looks unavoidable at this point, unless t does something silly enough to cause all Senate Republicans to abandon him, or something secret in Barrett's background is discovered - something like supporting attacks on doctors who perform abortions.


I am sure we will suddenly hear allegations of some wrongdoing. Happens every time. What is always interesting is you never hear or heard about them before. Suddenly when they go to the SC then allegations come out. 

The fact is she is qualified. The reason the Dems dont like her is because she won't look for rights, etc not specified in the laws she is deciding on. Quite frankly that is what you want a judge to do. If a law is insufficient, etc, then it is up to the legislative branch to create new legislation covering that. That is a far better scenario vs having a single judge or a small group of judges creating new rights, etc.


----------



## crush (Oct 1, 2020)




----------



## espola (Oct 1, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> I am sure we will suddenly hear allegations of some wrongdoing. Happens every time. What is always interesting is you never hear or heard about them before. Suddenly when they go to the SC then allegations come out.
> 
> The fact is she is qualified. The reason the Dems dont like her is because she won't look for rights, etc not specified in the laws she is deciding on. Quite frankly that is what you want a judge to do. If a law is insufficient, etc, then it is up to the legislative branch to create new legislation covering that. That is a far better scenario vs having a single judge or a small group of judges creating new rights, etc.


The Senate Republicans have already shown that they will not listen to unpleasant evidence when they refused to allow witness testimony during the t trial.  But this situation is different - it would have taken 67 votes to remove t, but only 51 to block nay SC nominee.  It might have been a miscalculation to schedule the vote right before the election, since it will only take about 4 Republican Senators looking to keep their offices to turn the tables.

You say she is "qualified".  What do you base that on?

What "new rights" are you referring to?


----------



## nononono (Oct 1, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Yes, I am.  If necessary, they'll do what they have to do to protect American citizens and laws from you terrorists that do THIS shit.  They'd better never get within 10 feet of my table or I'll be adding a significant amount of iron to all their diets.
> 
> View attachment 9130 View attachment 9131 View attachment 9132




*This is a demonstration of what to do when they get to the street.....!






50 Points for multiple hits in one shot !
20 Points for a direct hit and broken bones !
10 Points for a direct hit !
  5 Points for a glancing blow !
  0 Points if f they get away and taunt you....!*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 1, 2020)

espola said:


> It looks unavoidable at this point, unless t does something silly enough to cause all Senate Republicans to abandon him, or something secret in Barrett's background is discovered - something like supporting attacks on doctors who perform abortions.


It called getting tillered.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 1, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> I am sure we will suddenly hear allegations of some wrongdoing. Happens every time. What is always interesting is you never hear or heard about them before. Suddenly when they go to the SC then allegations come out.
> 
> The fact is she is qualified. The reason the Dems dont like her is because she won't look for rights, etc not specified in the laws she is deciding on. Quite frankly that is what you want a judge to do. If a law is insufficient, etc, then it is up to the legislative branch to create new legislation covering that. That is a far better scenario vs having a single judge or a small group of judges creating new rights, etc.


She just went through this 3 years ago, Schumer has nothing, just like when espola reaches between his legs to pee.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 1, 2020)

nononono said:


> *This is a demonstration of what to do when they get to the street.....!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These dumb fucks just don’t know when to get out of the way, funny to watch them get run over and then their friends act outraged that someone drove through their peaceful protest in the middle of the STREET!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 1, 2020)

crush said:


>


The one on the left is a future liberal.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 1, 2020)

Chris Wallace Defends Biden, Blames Trump For Widely Criticized Debate; Falsely Claims Biden Answered Question About Packing Courts, Ending Filibuster | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 1, 2020)

Must be October.








						BREAKING:  DC Legal Circles Rumor Says Member of Mueller's Prosecution Team Has "Flipped" for Durham
					

Team Mueller All Star has maybe changed to Team Durham.




					www.redstate.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Oct 1, 2020)

messy said:


> Sounds like you agree that Trump is now bringing down the ticket so GOP loses the Senate as well?


Sounds like you need to take that dick out of your mouth while typing.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Oct 1, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> “The oddity in all of this is the people Trump despises most, love him the most,” said Stern on Tuesday. “The people who are voting for Trump, for the most part … He wouldn’t even let them in a f*cking hotel. He’d be disgusted by them. Go to Mar-a-Lago, see if there’s any people who look like you. I’m talking to you in the audience.”


Stern was a Trump fan until he married a professional model, half his age, and needed to pretend he's a libtard.

Go to the penthouse Howard owns in Manhattan... or the home he owns on Long Island... see if there are any people that look like him.


----------



## Nonononono (Oct 1, 2020)

nononono said:


> *This is a demonstration of what to do when they get to the street.....!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So.  This unplanned, spontaneous and not at all thought out ahead of time action you’ve got going.  _*When*_ are you thinking it will happpen?  And any _*place*_ in particular you thinking of, to do it?

Just curious.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Oct 1, 2020)

espola said:


> The Senate Republicans have already shown that they will not listen to unpleasant evidence when they refused to allow witness testimony during the t trial.  But this situation is different - it would have taken 67 votes to remove t, but only 51 to block nay SC nominee.  It might have been a miscalculation to schedule the vote right before the election, since it will only take about 4 Republican Senators looking to keep their offices to turn the tables.
> 
> You say she is "qualified".  What do you base that on?
> 
> What "new rights" are you referring to?


Larry Bader King should have stepped down on Oblamy's watch.  Her ego wouldn't allow it.  Now you clowns want to cry about her dying wish?  LMAO!


----------



## messy (Oct 1, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Sounds like you need to take that dick out of your mouth while typing.


Why would I do that? Both hands are still free.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Oct 1, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> So.  This unplanned, spontaneous and not at all thought out ahead of time action you’ve got going.  _*When*_ are you thinking it will happpen?  And any _*place*_ in particular you thinking of, to do it?
> 
> Just curious.


Hopefully somewhere close and the sooner the better.  The asphalt is already starting to cool at night.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Oct 1, 2020)

messy said:


> Why would I do that? Both hands are still free.


Because you type as though you're sounding out your posts.


----------



## Nonononono (Oct 1, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Hopefully somewhere close and the sooner the better.  The asphalt is already starting to cool at night.


Oh.  You and numbnuts have a sort of understanding of working together on this idea you and he are cooking up.  Got it.

Anyway, just wondering the exact time and place.  No reason really.  Just asking.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Oct 1, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> Oh.  You and numbnuts have a sort of understanding of working together on this idea you and he are cooking up.  Got it.
> 
> Anyway, just wondering the exact time and place.  No reason really.  Just asking.


No, I don't want to have to depend on anyone else.  I'm ready now.  I'm thinking a 10 second countdown.  Everyone should have a fair shot at getting out of the way before going on this ride.  Beyond that, I'll take my chances with a jury of my peers.  You know... I feared for my life?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 1, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Sounds like you need to take that dick out of your mouth while typing.


Why are trump cultist always so sexually fixated.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Oct 1, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why are trump cultist always so sexually fixated.


Probably the testosterone.  If you ever want to wear pants again, come over to the dark side.


----------



## Racist Joe (Oct 1, 2020)

And another thing.  Melania adores the childrens, and also too the Christmases.


----------



## messy (Oct 1, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Because you type as though you're sounding out your posts.


Can’t take the dick out of my mouth. I have to wait until you finish, “The Outlaw.”


----------



## messy (Oct 1, 2020)

Racist Joe said:


> And another thing.  Melania adores the childrens, and also too the Christmases.


How unsurprising is this. The lovely Trump family.
This is why they and their supporters are so jealous of the Obamas. 
Most people are pigs...like this!


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Oct 2, 2020)

messy said:


> How unsurprising is this. The lovely Trump family.
> This is why they and their supporters are so jealous of the Obamas.
> Most people are pigs...like this!


What did she say that's wrong?  She's 100% accurate.  You losers didn't give a shit when kids were separated and put in cages during Obama's watch.  Same way there was no outrage when Obama said THIS about protecting our borders:


----------



## messy (Oct 2, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> What did she say that's wrong?  She's 100% accurate.  You losers didn't give a shit when kids were separated and put in cages during Obama's watch.  Same way there was no outrage when Obama said THIS about protecting our borders:


Lick her boots, you sweet little bitch...


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Oct 2, 2020)

messy said:


> Lick her boots, you sweet little bitch...


I would lick her boots.  If you want, I can see if there's any beta males floating around the WH for you to lick.


----------



## messy (Oct 2, 2020)

Is that guy with the embarrassing giant mask still out campaigning in front of nobody? 
How about the other guy? You know, the smart one?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Oct 2, 2020)

messy said:


> Is that guy with the embarrassing giant mask still out campaigning in front of nobody?
> How about the other guy? You know, the smart one?


----------



## messy (Oct 2, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> View attachment 9149


Can you imagine what people think of the president, that he’s gonna get crushed by that guy?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 2, 2020)

messy said:


> Lick her boots, you sweet little bitch...


Illegals deserve exactly 0 from the USA.
Build that wall.


----------



## messy (Oct 2, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Illegals deserve exactly 0 from the USA.
> Build that wall.


I think it’s gonna happen very soon


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Oct 2, 2020)

messy said:


> Can you imagine what people think of the president, that he’s gonna get crushed by that guy?


Yeah... same way Hillary kicked his ass.


----------



## notintheface (Oct 2, 2020)

Experimental drug. Yeah, that's probably a giant nothingburger.


----------



## messy (Oct 3, 2020)

notintheface said:


> Experimental drug. Yeah, that's probably a giant nothingburger.


The fact that we now know the name "Regeneron" suggests that somebody's family has a financial stake in it...


----------



## messy (Oct 3, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Yeah... same way Hillary kicked his ass.


Actually he was on his way to being crushed by Biden...Hillary only beat him by 3m votes this will be a lot more, plus Biden will receive more electoral votes than Trump did (and Trump’s an incumbent!), but Trump’s own hubris and idiocy have put him on IR before the finals.


----------



## messy (Oct 3, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> I would lick her boots.  If you want, I can see if there's any beta males floating around the WH for you to lick.


So if Trump is incapacitated, does Pence become acting President? Even if he has a sex scandal with one of his male aides?


----------



## crush (Oct 3, 2020)

It's a miracle is coming soon to all!!!!
Messy, what up brah?  It's been a while and I truly hope all is well with you, the wife and the kiddos.  My wife's friend Anna was a mess last night. First, she told my wife that t and his gang are getting Covid Karma and they deserve death and she hopes t dies. She wants the others to get scared of death and leave the monsters cabinet.  My wife explained to Anna what's really going on and she lost her marbles on the phone and was yelling and crying.  She now believes this is all one big plan from the master planner.  Is the miracle drug we all been hoping for ready to be distributed?  We need to see if t dies from bad Karma first or if he's healed by the Lord  right before the election.  Then each American citizen can vote.  CNN.com last night was odd and full of red blood and big CAPS of Trumps impending death.


----------



## messy (Oct 3, 2020)

crush said:


> It's a miracle is coming soon to all!!!!
> Messy, what up brah?  It's been a while and I truly hope all is well with you, the wife and the kiddos.  My wife's friend Anna was a mess last night. First, she told my wife that t and his gang are getting Covid Karma and they deserve death and she hopes t dies. She wants the others to get scared of death and leave the monsters cabinet.  My wife explained to Anna what's really going on and she lost her marbles on the phone and was yelling and crying.  She now believes this is all one big plan from the master planner.  Is the miracle drug we all been hoping for ready to be distributed?  We need to see if t dies from bad Karma first or if he's healed by the Lord  right before the election.  Then each American citizen can vote.  CNN.com last night was odd and full of red blood and big CAPS of Trumps impending death.
> 
> View attachment 9150


When you’re obese and self-centered and don’t wear a mask, you get sick. And you get those around you sick. Pretty simple.
As for the election, it’s been over for a while, as you know. Seems as if Biden has had it locked down for months.


----------



## espola (Oct 3, 2020)

messy said:


> So if Trump is incapacitated, does Pence become acting President? Even if he has a sex scandal with one of his male aides?


I suspect that google searches on "25th amendment" are trending hot right now.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 3, 2020)

messy said:


> The fact that we now know the name "Regeneron" suggests that somebody's family has a financial stake in it...


Capitalism


----------



## messy (Oct 3, 2020)

Hey, I think “Sleepy Joe” may have a lot more energy than his opponent in the home stretch.
“Hiden’” from what, Joe? A bad illness?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 3, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Capitalism


Predatory capitalism.


----------



## nononono (Oct 3, 2020)

crush said:


> It's a miracle is coming soon to all!!!!
> Messy, what up brah?  It's been a while and I truly hope all is well with you, the wife and the kiddos.  My wife's friend Anna was a mess last night. First, she told my wife that t and his gang are getting Covid Karma and they deserve death and she hopes t dies. She wants the others to get scared of death and leave the monsters cabinet.  My wife explained to Anna what's really going on and she lost her marbles on the phone and was yelling and crying.  She now believes this is all one big plan from the master planner.  Is the miracle drug we all been hoping for ready to be distributed?  We need to see if t dies from bad Karma first or if he's healed by the Lord  right before the election.  Then each American citizen can vote.  CNN.com last night was odd and full of red blood and big CAPS of Trumps impending death.
> 
> View attachment 9150










*Shit full of you are.....*


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Oct 3, 2020)

messy said:


> Actually he was on his way to being crushed by Biden...Hillary only beat him by 3m votes this will be a lot more, plus Biden will receive more electoral votes than Trump did (and Trump’s an incumbent!), but Trump’s own hubris and idiocy have put him on IR before the finals.


Actually, Biden was on his way to being crushed by Bernie, Mayor BootyGig and Pocahontas until the DNC stepped in.  Short memory?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Oct 3, 2020)

messy said:


> So if Trump is incapacitated, does Pence become acting President? Even if he has a sex scandal with one of his male aides?


Why?  Are you planning to invent one?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Oct 3, 2020)

messy said:


> When you’re obese and self-centered and don’t wear a mask, you get sick. And you get those around you sick. Pretty simple.
> As for the election, it’s been over for a while, as you know. Seems as if Biden has had it locked down for months.


you mean "Biden has been in lock down for months".


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 3, 2020)

messy said:


> Hey, I think “Sleepy Joe” may have a lot more energy than his opponent in the home stretch.
> “Hiden’” from what, Joe? A bad illness?


I doubt that.


----------



## messy (Oct 4, 2020)

What's that I smell? A landslide? Biden will have a mandate...America will get back on track.

Or maybe the polling is like Covid and the lead will miraculously disappear...said nobody with a brain.


----------



## Chizl (Oct 4, 2020)

messy said:


> When you’re obese and self-centered and don’t wear a mask, you get sick. And you get those around you sick. Pretty simple.
> As for the election, it’s been over for a while, as you know. Seems as if Biden has had it locked down for months.


And he's a person of color and poor. High risk category for sure.....


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 4, 2020)

Chizl said:


> And he's a person of color and poor. High risk category for sure.....


Orange and heavily in debt to some serious individuals.


----------



## Racist Joe (Oct 4, 2020)

Chizl said:


> And he's a person of color and poor. High risk category for sure.....


*ORANGE LIVES MATTER*


----------



## messy (Oct 4, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Orange and heavily in debt to some serious individuals.


It that’s what Chizl meant then you both win the humor prize this weekend.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 4, 2020)

Cleveland Officials Traced COVID Cases Back to the Debate... Before Trump Was On-site
					

Hm.




					townhall.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 5, 2020)

messy said:


> It that’s what Chizl meant then you both win the humor prize this weekend.


If not re-elected trump will be better off throwing himself at the mercy of the court then going into the witness protection program.


----------



## Desert Hound (Oct 5, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Actually, Biden was on his way to being crushed by Bernie, Mayor BootyGig and Pocahontas until the DNC stepped in.  Short memory?


Remember this...we have heard more from T in the hospital the past few days than we have of B. One has the wuhan the other is in theory healthy and ready to fight for this country.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Oct 5, 2020)

messy said:


> What's that I smell? A landslide? Biden will have a mandate...America will get back on track.
> 
> Or maybe the polling is like Covid and the lead will miraculously disappear...said nobody with a brain.


Back on track?  You mean with record markets and 97% employment under Trump?  Is Creepy Joe going to end Covid?!


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Oct 5, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Orange and heavily in debt to some serious individuals.


Trump should have struck a multimillion dollar deal for doing nothing... kind of like Hunter Biden.  Son of Joe, snorter of coke, banger of dead brother's widow.  All around classy guy.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Oct 5, 2020)

... and the libtards say Trump is a liar.  Once again, the hypocrisy is mind boggling.  It's okay that Joe lies, right 'tard?  Sounds like Joe, according to Joe, only lies and exaggerated when he's angry or getting the flu.  GTFOH.









						PolitiFact - Ad Watch: Fact-checking a video about Biden’s academic record
					

President Donald Trump’s reelection campaign is digging up old footage of Joe Biden’s past misstatements to




					www.politifact.com


----------



## Desert Hound (Oct 5, 2020)




----------



## messy (Oct 5, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Back on track?  You mean with record markets and 97% employment under Trump?  Is Creepy Joe going to end Covid?!


I mean big big win for Biden.

Go America!


----------



## messy (Oct 5, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> ... and the libtards say Trump is a liar.  Once again, the hypocrisy is mind boggling.  It's okay that Joe lies, right 'tard?  Sounds like Joe, according to Joe, only lies and exaggerated when he's angry or getting the flu.  GTFOH.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Everybody says that Trump is a liar. Biggest liar in American history. It’s incredible. Nobody has seen anything like it.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Oct 5, 2020)

messy said:


> I mean big big win for Biden.
> 
> Go America!


Joe Biden is a liar and now promises to fix all the shit he hasn't accomplished in 47-years in office.  No thanks.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Oct 5, 2020)

messy said:


> Everybody says that Trump is a liar. Biggest liar in American history. It’s incredible. Nobody has seen anything like it.


Not everybody... you and your sorry ass pack of libtards that still can't get over losing 2016.


----------



## messy (Oct 5, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Not everybody... you and your sorry ass pack of libtards that still can't get over losing 2016.


Wrong. Everybody. All over the world. Easy question and answer just look at what he says and look at the truth.


----------



## messy (Oct 5, 2020)

How does Trump re-enter private life? Massive debt, a “brand” in tatters, probably a felony indictment in NY.
Yikes!


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Oct 5, 2020)

messy said:


> Wrong. Everybody. All over the world. Easy question and answer just look at what he says and look at the truth.


Did he say he graduated top of his class, has multiple degrees and got a bunch of full scholarships?  Or does he say women are to be believed unless they're him?  

I get confused.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 5, 2020)

messy said:


> Everybody says that Trump is a liar. Biggest liar in American history. It’s incredible. Nobody has seen anything like it.


*Maybe Joe Biden's False War Story Was a Lie. Or Maybe It Was Something Worse.*
The former vice president confused three different stories, and it's not his only incident like this from the campaign trail.


To foster the appearance of Balance, large swathes of the mainstream press will lavish coverage on the mistakes and shortcomings of the Democratic nominee for president until they somehow rival those of Donald Trump. This approach to political coverage manifested itself in 2016 with Hillary Clinton's email protocol earning hugely outsized coverage—in terms of volume and tenor—so the press could say it was Tough On Both Sides, not just on the viciously racist guy with no discernible qualifications for the job. That said, Joe Biden's issues need an airing.

The latest episode involves a story the Democratic frontrunner has made a habit of telling on the campaign trail. The _Washington Post _dug into it, and the results are not hugely positive for Biden.
https://www.esquire.com/style/mens-fashion/g12245584/best-cardigan-sweaters-men/
https://www.esquire.com/news-politics/a33866861/america-new-sports-heroes-george-floyd-black-lives-matter/



> The Navy captain, Biden recalled Friday night, had rappelled down a 60-foot ravine under fire and retrieved the body of an American comrade, carrying him on his back. Now the general wanted Biden to pin a Silver Star on the American hero who, despite his bravery, felt like a failure.





> “He said, ‘Sir, I don’t want the damn thing!’ ” Biden said, his jaw clenched and his voice rising to a shout. “ ‘Do not pin it on me, Sir! Please, Sir. Do not do that! He died. He died!’"





> The room was silent.





> “This is the God’s truth,” Biden had said as he told the story. “My word as a Biden.”


Seems OK so far, right? Well...


> In the space of three minutes, Biden got the time period, the location, the heroic act, the type of medal, the military branch and the rank of the recipient wrong, as well as his own role in the ceremony.


entire article:








						Maybe Joe Biden's False War Story Was a Lie. Or Maybe It Was Something Worse.
					

The former vice president confused three different stories, and it's not his only incident like this from the campaign trail.




					www.esquire.com


----------



## messy (Oct 5, 2020)

Has anybody ever seen a liar like Trump? Every single thing he has ever said! Nobody believes it.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Oct 5, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> *Maybe Joe Biden's False War Story Was a Lie. Or Maybe It Was Something Worse.*
> The former vice president confused three different stories, and it's not his only incident like this from the campaign trail.
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe we should start calling him Joe "Blasey" Biden.  I see numerous similarities.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Oct 5, 2020)

messy said:


> Has anybody ever seen a liar like Trump? Every single thing he has ever said! Nobody believes it.


50% of voting Americans believed it.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 5, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> 50% of voting Americans believed it.


Past tense. If you don’t know what that means google it.


----------



## messy (Oct 5, 2020)

This election isn’t gonna be close. People are soooo tired of Trump’s lies and divisiveness.

I hear that T is acting so crazy on his roids that T Jr. wants to do an intervention but Jared and Ivanka are blocking. 

This ain’t gonna end well for T


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 5, 2020)

messy said:


> Has anybody ever seen a liar like Trump? Every single thing he has ever said! Nobody believes it.


Latest polls say 30% of Americans believe trump and what comes out of the White House . . . then again the same 30% believe The Flintstones was based on a true story.


----------



## messy (Oct 5, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Latest polls say 30% of Americans believe trump and what comes out of the White House . . . then again the same 30% believe The Flintstones was based on a true story.


Yup the “the outlaw” and Lions of the world are not known for their keen intellect...and there’s a lot of emotion! Those uneducated dummies don’t like us elites...


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Oct 5, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Past tense. If you don’t know what that means google it.


You kids sure talk a lot of shit having won nothing in the last 4 years.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Oct 5, 2020)

messy said:


> Yup the “the outlaw” and Lions of the world are not known for their keen intellect...and there’s a lot of emotion! Those uneducated dummies don’t like us elites...


You mean the keen intellect of the dipshit above you that, just last week, post a story that was 2 years old and didn't realize it?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Oct 5, 2020)

Yeah, that's true, John.  You haven't been hot in a long time.  In fact, I remember you holding a ghetto blaster over your head, about 30 years ago, and not much else.  So yeah... we don't give a fuck about your politics.









						John Cusack defends speaking out about politics: 'I haven’t really been hot for a long time'
					

"Maybe being outspoken hurts your career ... I'm just aware it helps me sleep better at night, knowing that I wasn’t passive during this time.”




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 5, 2020)

messy said:


> Yup the “the outlaw” and Lions of the world are not known for their keen intellect...and there’s a lot of emotion! Those uneducated dummies don’t like us elites...


With two full moons this month the emotionally charged trump brigade will be especially wiggy.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 5, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> You kids sure talk a lot of shit having won nothing in the last 4 years.


2018


----------



## messy (Oct 5, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> With two full moons this month the emotionally charged trump brigade will be especially wiggy.


I love that his own kid wants to do an intervention cuz T is so whacked out. 
The next debate should be as much of a blowout as the last one...but I expect Trump may be a little quieter next time.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 5, 2020)

There are two distinct threats to the USA right now, Covid-19 and Donald J Trump


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 5, 2020)

messy said:


> I love that his own kid wants to do an intervention cuz T is so whacked out.
> The next debate should be as much of a blowout as the last one...but I expect Trump may be a little quieter next time.


Don jr (and his girlfriend) obviously does coke, sr looks to display the same tendencies.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Oct 5, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Don jr (and his girlfriend) obviously does coke, sr looks to display the same tendencies.


Obviously?  Based on what... your observations?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Oct 5, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> There are two distinct threats to the USA right now, Covid-19 and Donald J Trump


Yeah... that whole high record economy... record high employment... restructured NAFTA deals that shut both Mexico and Canada up... fixing the wall to slow down ILLEGAL immigration...

Trump is such a threat!


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 5, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Don jr (and his girlfriend) obviously does coke, sr looks to display the same tendencies.


Yep...and you and your boyfriend obviously drop acid.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 5, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Don jr (and his girlfriend) obviously does coke, sr looks to display the same tendencies.


Pussy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 5, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Don jr (and his girlfriend) obviously does coke, sr looks to display the same tendencies.


Pussy.
BTW, I’m gonna do some lines off your wife’s ass tonight.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 5, 2020)

What a day.









						BREAKING: Supreme Court Strikes Down Rewrite of State Election Law by District Court Judge — The Battle Is Joined
					

Court bars South Carolina Judge Order from going into effect eliminating witness signature on Absentee ballot envelope




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 5, 2020)

Is this the guy you want as the world leader?








						Biden suggests people were able to quarantine because 'some Black woman was able to stack the grocery shelf' in viral clip
					

Joe Biden has landed in hot water over a viral clip of him suggesting why people were able to quarantine during the coronavirus pandemic.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Imtired (Oct 5, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> *Maybe Joe Biden's False War Story Was a Lie. Or Maybe It Was Something Worse.*
> The former vice president confused three different stories, and it's not his only incident like this from the campaign trail.
> 
> 
> ...


So you must be absolutely LIVID at all of Trump’s _provable_ lies...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 5, 2020)

Can you imagine Trumps wife doing this?
His handler, cheatin Jill Biden,
pulling him away from reporters.
What a fucking pussy.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 6, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Can you imagine Trumps wife doing this?
> His handler, cheatin Jill Biden,
> pulling him away from reporters.
> What a fucking pussy.
> View attachment 9164


Melania doesn’t care do u?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 6, 2020)

Biden: Police Supported Me ‘Up Until This Year’; They Need ‘Sensitivity Training’ | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 6, 2020)

Imtired said:


> So you must be absolutely LIVID at all of Trump’s _provable_ lies...


"LIVID"?
Joe Biden and Donald Trump are the best America has to offer...what a country we've become...
Saddened is what I am.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 6, 2020)

Rescued from the memory hole: The disgrace that caused Biden to withdraw and slink away from running for president in 1988
					

This video from 1988 is well worth 4+ minutes of your time for several reasons.  The Joe Biden of 32 years ago is a stark contrast to the doddering old man we see today.  It is really startling to see how animated and emphatic he was back...




					www.americanthinker.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 6, 2020)

Creepy Joe goes to Florida
					

Joe Biden, who's been bunkered up out of presumably protecting himself from COVID, is back on the campaign trail, this time attempting to win votes in Florida.  He was out and about, speaking impromptu, and it didn't take long for t...




					www.americanthinker.com


----------



## messy (Oct 6, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> "LIVID"?
> Joe Biden and Donald Trump are the best America has to offer...what a country we've become...
> Saddened is what I am.


You’re voting for Trump, lying POS.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 6, 2020)

messy said:


> You’re voting for Trump, lying POS.


I've said it many times, I didn't vote for any candidate in the last presidential election...
I won't vote for any candidate this go round either.
As far as lying pos, you would be the lying shit eating fraudulent punk...prove that I'm lying and I'll give you $5000.00, hell make it $10,000.00


----------



## messy (Oct 6, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> I've said it many times, I didn't vote for any candidate in the last presidential election...
> I won't vote for any candidate this go round either.
> As far as lying pos, you would be the lying shit eating fraudulent punk...prove that I'm lying and I'll give you $5000.00, hell make it $10,000.00


Just give me the 5K and we can call it a day.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 6, 2020)

messy said:


> Just give me the 5K and we can call it a day.


Sure, just stop by and take the cash from me, you fucking coward.


----------



## espola (Oct 6, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Sure, just stop by and take the cash from me, you fucking coward.





			https://i.pinimg.com/originals/f3/a1/f5/f3a1f5560f23969f9f651b42406ca787.jpg


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 6, 2020)

espola said:


> https://i.pinimg.com/originals/f3/a1/f5/f3a1f5560f23969f9f651b42406ca787.jpg


Back at ya Magoo...


----------



## messy (Oct 6, 2020)

espola said:


> https://i.pinimg.com/originals/f3/a1/f5/f3a1f5560f23969f9f651b42406ca787.jpg


All silver and no back, hey bitch? When is that race we are gonna run? 100 yds. I’m 61 and I’ll leave you gasping for breath. 
That way I can take your money and we can have witnesses.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 6, 2020)

messy said:


> All silver and no back, hey bitch? When is that race we are gonna run? 100 yds. I’m 61 and I’ll leave you gasping for breath.
> That way I can take your money and we can have witnesses.


Come on you fucking fraud....the race and taking my money are two separate items.
I look forward to both of them.


----------



## messy (Oct 7, 2020)

And the hits just keep on coming...

Retired Gen. Michael Hayden, former director of the CIA under President George W. Bush, is warning about the toll of four more years of President Donald Trump. 

“If there is another term for President Trump, I don’t know what will happen to America,” Hayden said in a video released by Republican Voters Against Trump. Hayden cited Trump’s disregard for the truth, his refusal to act against violent white supremacist groups and his disregard for America’s allies as reasons the nation could be in jeopardy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 7, 2020)

messy said:


> And the hits just keep on coming...
> 
> Retired Gen. Michael Hayden, former director of the CIA under President George W. Bush, is warning about the toll of four more years of President Donald Trump.
> 
> “If there is another term for President Trump, I don’t know what will happen to America,” Hayden said in a video released by Republican Voters Against Trump. Hayden cited Trump’s disregard for the truth, his refusal to act against violent white supremacist groups and his disregard for America’s allies as reasons the nation could be in jeopardy.


A Bush guy, no news here.
Bunch of sore losers those bushies.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 7, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Back at ya Magoo...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 9166


Did you have a point? Seems you may be against people’s free will?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Oct 7, 2020)

Methy, is this you or Ebola's work?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Oct 7, 2020)

Imtired said:


> So you must be absolutely LIVID at all of Trump’s _provable_ lies...


Every politician lies.  Biden still thinks 200 million have died from the Chinese Flu and he's running for senate.  Slick Willy did NOT have sexual relations with that woman and Obama grew up a huge White Sox fan and going to games at Cominsky Field.  Time to get past all that.


----------



## Desert Hound (Oct 7, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Methy, is this you or Ebola's work?
> 
> View attachment 9172


Imagine how many guys wet their panties seeing that today.


----------



## messy (Oct 7, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Methy, is this you or Ebola's work?
> 
> View attachment 9172


I'm sure a lot of people laughed. At this point, he's pretty much just a show, so why not? Heck, I tune in...not much more time to watch.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Oct 7, 2020)

messy said:


> I'm sure a lot of people laughed. At this point, he's pretty much just a show, so why not? Heck, I tune in...not much more time to watch.


We know... he was "pretty much just a show" in 2016, too.  Remember this?


----------



## messy (Oct 7, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> We know... he was "pretty much just a show" in 2016, too.  Remember this?


Nice to have memories, isn't it, son? Enjoy.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Oct 7, 2020)

messy said:


> Nice to have memories, isn't it, son? Enjoy.


Memories are nice.  Watching Nancy Bacardi "take it to the bank" is even nicer.


----------



## messy (Oct 7, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Memories are nice.  Watching Nancy Bacardi "take it to the bank" is even nicer.


Is that English? Is somebody outside your cult of stupid people supposed to know what it means?
You keep enjoying 2016, son.


----------



## messy (Oct 7, 2020)

I’m sure the voters agree that we shouldn’t be scared of Corona. All they need is a chopper to the hospital, 13 doctors, experimental drugs and massive treatment therapies and they will still be sick!
Good campaign technique!


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Oct 7, 2020)

messy said:


> Is that English? Is somebody outside your cult of stupid people supposed to know what it means?
> You keep enjoying 2016, son.


Yes... that's English, motherfucker, do you speak it?  I forgot... the wave/waive thing really fucked you up, too.

What's easier... Spanish?


----------



## messy (Oct 7, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Yes... that's English, motherfucker, do you speak it?  I forgot... the wave/waive thing really fucked you up, too.
> 
> What's easier... Spanish?


Yo quiero Taco Bell, pendejo.


----------



## CommonSense (Oct 7, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Yes... that's English, motherfucker, do you speak it?  I forgot... the wave/waive thing really fucked you up, too.
> 
> What's easier... Spanish?


Outlaw, would it be easier if we wrote in Russian? 
сделай Америку снова великой


----------



## espola (Oct 7, 2020)

CommonSense said:


> Outlaw, would it be easier if we wrote in Russian?
> сделай Америку снова великой


It sounds much more elegant in the original Russian.


----------



## espola (Oct 7, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Yes... that's English, motherfucker, do you speak it?  I forgot... the wave/waive thing really fucked you up, too.
> 
> What's easier... Spanish?


Are you still trying to defend your wave/waive boners?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 7, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Did you have a point? Seems you may be against people’s free will?


Sure... it's just not as fuck up as whatever it is you're trying to say.
Run along now...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 7, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Sure... it's just not as fuck up as whatever it is you're trying to say.
> Run along now...


Why are you against free will? Control issues?


----------



## nononono (Oct 7, 2020)

*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS



OH ......is the shit hittin the fan today...!






*


----------



## CommonSense (Oct 7, 2020)

*REPUBLICANS = COMRADES*

See, we can be friends.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 7, 2020)

messy said:


> I’m sure the voters agree that we shouldn’t be scared of Corona. All they need is a chopper to the hospital, 13 doctors, experimental drugs and massive treatment therapies and they will still be sick!
> Good campaign technique!


I am sure illegals would get it in Ca.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 7, 2020)

Army Reserve Pursuing Potential Court Martial of Cunningham After Extramarital Affair Confirmed
					

North Carolina Democrat Cal Cunningham’s extramarital scandal is now officially a legal problem for the Senate hopeful. Cunningham’s sexual-messaging affair with Arlene Guzman Todd was originally thought to be just




					townhall.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 7, 2020)

Hey mother fuckers.








						U.S. Postal Service Mail Carrier Arrested For Dumping Mail, Including Numerous Ballots
					

The Department of Justice announced on Wednesday that a U.S. Postal Service (USPS) mail carrier in New Jersey has been arrested for allegedly dumping




					www.dailywire.com


----------



## espola (Oct 7, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why are you against free will? Control issues?


Against it?  I posted an angry gorilla picture after his outburst, but it appears he prefers to be seen as something else.


----------



## messy (Oct 7, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I am sure illegals would get it in Ca.


Where can I get some of this 'roids that make Trump think he's healthy?
I would feel like fuckin Christian McCaffrey!
Is there a crash? Is Donnie gonna stay on them?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Oct 7, 2020)

Oh LAWDY!  Look who is the newest, black celebrity!  *"So. a lot of you have been asking me about my skin care routine: i start by voting as early as possible for #joebiden and #kamalaharris and all the other democratic candidates.  then try @isaacboots Torch’d class which will tone dat ass so then you can kick some white supremacists a** cuz the president is racist."  *Whoa... somebody gotz dey street cred all up in here!









						Lisa Rinna, 57, Just Shared A Bikini Pic With A Very Important Message
					

"So a lot of you have been asking about my diet and exercise routine.."




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Oct 7, 2020)

CommonSense said:


> Outlaw, would it be easier if we wrote in Russian?
> сделай Америку снова великой


Good idea.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Oct 7, 2020)

espola said:


> Are you still trying to defend your wave/waive boners?


Boners?  The dictionary has my side, grandpa.  Speaking of... your kid is 30.  Why are you here?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Oct 7, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Hey mother fuckers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 7, 2020)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 7, 2020)




----------



## messy (Oct 7, 2020)

Hey Dodos, we're not in 2016 anymore!!!

But President Biden is a uniter, so I forgive you all for falling under the spell of that crooked con man. You didn't know any better. 

But now America has figured him out...

Let's go America!


----------



## Desert Hound (Oct 7, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Methy, is this you or Ebola's work?
> 
> View attachment 9172


Update. Panties did get wet.



And in a follow up...


----------



## messy (Oct 7, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Update. Panties did get wet.
> 
> View attachment 9180
> 
> ...


The breadth and depth of your stupidity are increasingly revealing themselves,
And calling a sign with the president's name on it "dissent" is so strange and dumb.
You're flailing like a nut.


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Oct 7, 2020)

messy said:


> Hey Dodos, we're not in 2016 anymore!!!
> 
> But President Biden is a uniter, so I forgive you all for falling under the spell of that crooked con man. You didn't know any better.
> 
> ...


Slow Joe is definitely a _unite _kind of guy.  I wish Trump had thought to tell the black and Hispanic community they were as smart as white kids.


----------



## Desert Hound (Oct 7, 2020)

messy said:


> The breadth and depth of your stupidity are increasingly revealing themselves,
> And calling a sign with the president's name on it "dissent" is so strange and dumb.
> You're flailing like a nut.


Not at all.

Had that been a BLM sign not only would it not have been taken down by authorities, but you would have had the local politicians getting photo ops standing by it to show how woke they are. People like you love that kind of virtue signaling


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Oct 7, 2020)

Nope... no distraction to drivers here, yo!


----------



## messy (Oct 7, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Not at all.
> 
> Had that been a BLM sign not only would it not have been taken down by authorities, but you would have had the local politicians getting photo ops standing by it to show how woke they are. People like you love that kind of virtue signaling


Right-o, buckeroo!
I admire your stupidity signaling!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 7, 2020)

Lying Whore


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 7, 2020)

And again.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 7, 2020)

Why doesn’t this cum up?








						Did Kamala Harris Have an Extramarital Affair with Willie Brown?
					

Political opponents accuse the relationship of helping to boost her career, but Harris long ago distanced herself from it.




					www.snopes.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 7, 2020)

Biden: Yes We Should End Fracking
					

Joe Biden said that he would end fracking, during an exchange with a New Hampshire voter on Friday.Voter: "But like, what about, say, stopping fracking?"Biden: "Yes."Voter: "And stopping pipeline infrastructure?"Biden: "Yes."If elected, Biden's fracking ban will devastate the economies of...




					www.atr.org


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 8, 2020)

Anyone ever wonder why Deutsche bank, a Russian controlled interest (aka Putin), is the only bank in the world that will do business with trump?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 8, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Anyone ever wonder why Deutsche bank, a Russian controlled interest (aka Putin), is the only bank in the world that will do business with trump?


No.


----------



## Desert Hound (Oct 8, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Anyone ever wonder why Deutsche bank, a Russian controlled interest (aka Putin), is the only bank in the world that will do business with trump?


You are an idiot. That bank isn't russian controlled.


----------



## Desert Hound (Oct 8, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Anyone ever wonder why Deutsche bank, a Russian controlled interest (aka Putin), is the only bank in the world that will do business with trump?


I notice the cat got your tongue on this one. 

Beside the leftist fever swamps...any actual information that says Deutsche Bank is controlled by the Russians? Go ahead and look up the main stockholders and see what that says.....


----------



## messy (Oct 9, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> I notice the cat got your tongue on this one.
> 
> Beside the leftist fever swamps...any actual information that says Deutsche Bank is controlled by the Russians? Go ahead and look up the main stockholders and see what that says.....



Germany’s troubled Deutsche Bank faces fines, legal action and the possible prosecution of “senior management” because of its role in a $20bn Russian money-laundering scheme, a confidential internal report seen by the Guardian says.

The bank admits there is a high risk that regulators in the US and UK will take “significant disciplinary action” against it. Deutsche concedes that the scandal has hurt its “global brand” – and is likely to cause “client attrition”, loss of investor confidence and a decline in its market value.

Deutsche Bank was embroiled in a vast money-laundering operation, dubbed the Global Laundromat. Russian criminals with links to the Kremlin, the old KGB and its main successor, the FSB, used the scheme between 2010 and 2014 to move money into the western financial system. The cash involved could total $80bn, detectives believe.


----------



## messy (Oct 9, 2020)

Wow, this election is shaping up to be a real barn burner, isn't it? C'mon DH, Ricky, Joe, 4ns, Lion; stand proud!
Your crazy Covidian cult leader is heading right off a cliff and you guys need to follow! 
He has done so much. Repealed and replaced Obamacare with something "better and cheaper," like he said.
Built the wall with Mexican money.
Got Covid "totally under control."
He's been great! 
Can you imagine his life after this? I can't.
And how about that gross family. What will they do?
I hear the folks on the White House staff are all looking for work and burying T in the process.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 9, 2020)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 9, 2020)

All Is Well…Just Nearly 50,000 Voters in Ohio Received Incorrect Ballots
					

How many headshots can this scheme take? I mean, seriously. This whole narrative is beyond brain dead. The vote-by-mail era was short, but now it’s over. Story after story about




					townhall.com


----------



## espola (Oct 9, 2020)

The Man Who Pretended Not to Notice
					

A fly landed on Mike Pence’s head. And he did nothing.




					www.theatlantic.com
				




Many people have said that he is dead from the neck up.

And from the waist down, many people say.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 9, 2020)

espola said:


> The Man Who Pretended Not to Notice
> 
> 
> A fly landed on Mike Pence’s head. And he did nothing.
> ...


I’m surprised he was able to stand on a stage with a woman without a chaperone.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 10, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I’m surprised he was able to stand on a stage with a woman without a chaperone.


Are you Dick Head?


----------



## messy (Oct 10, 2020)

Trump is right where he needs to be.
I mean, anybody smart knows that he will win unless it’s rigged...he says it and that’s exactly what he said in 2016.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 10, 2020)

Joe Biden on then candidate Obama:
"I mean, you got the first mainstream African-American who is articulate and bright and clean and a nice-looking guy... I mean, that's a storybook, man."
Joe Biden could have said re: Pamela Harris.
I mean, you got the first mainstream African-American women who is articulate and bright and clean and a nice looking gal.. I mean, I can sniff her hair and rub her shoulders, invade her space, that's a storybook, man.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 10, 2020)

NEW: Whitmer Kidnapping Plotter Was a BLM Supporter, Media Narrative Crumbles
					

He also didn't care about Trump.




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 10, 2020)

Biden says voters don't deserve to know his stance on packing Supreme Court
					

Democratic nominee Joe Biden on Friday said that voters don’t deserve to know if he would attempt to pack the Supreme Court if he wins in November and Amy Coney Barrett is confirmed to the high court.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 10, 2020)

Trump or Biden?
Biden or Trump?

Is that the best America can come up with?
Lord, have mercy on us all.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 10, 2020)

I sure hope Trump survives COVID, he can barely speak and can’t stop coughing at his house today.









						President Trump Remarks from the White House
					

President Trump delivered brief remarks at a "law and order" rally from the White House. The president was greeted with cheers, telling those gathered that he "felt great." This was the president's first in-person event since his return to the White House from Walter Reed Medical Center after...




					www.c-span.org


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 10, 2020)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 10, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> Trump or Biden?
> Biden or Trump?
> 
> Is that the best America can come up with?
> Lord, have mercy on us all.


Then you need to size up the #2s, no comparison there.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 10, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Are you Dick Head?
> View attachment 9211


Why are those two pussies just sitting there watching their old lady get made? Those are trump voters for sure and is that Biden having his way?


----------



## nononono (Oct 10, 2020)

CommonSense said:


> *REPUBLICANS = COMRADES*
> 
> See, we can be friends.


----------



## messy (Oct 10, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Why are those two pussies just sitting there watching their old lady get made? Those are trump voters for sure and is that Biden having his way?


And Trump used to say he had the bikers.
Another lie, I guess. Just like he said he has the military.


----------



## messy (Oct 10, 2020)

Does Trump lose by 5m plus votes? And by more than 50 electoral votes?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 10, 2020)

Watch: Joe Biden Gets Flustered, Engages in Insulting Slam of Voters Over Court Packing
					

He can't control himself.




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 10, 2020)

So this is your guy?








						Biden Makes False Claims: Republicans Are The Ones ‘Packing The Court Now,’ ‘Not Constitutional What They’re Doing’ | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com


----------



## messy (Oct 10, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So this is your guy?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


100%. He’s running against a criminal who has been the worst president in history. Will likely end up in jail.


----------



## espola (Oct 11, 2020)

What do these people and groups have in common?

Klan
Proud Boys
White Supremacists
Neo-Nazis
Vladimir Putin
Kim Jong Un
Bin Laden's niece Wafah Dufour
Taliban 

They all support t's re-election.


----------



## messy (Oct 11, 2020)

espola said:


> What do these people and groups have in common?
> 
> Klan
> Proud Boys
> ...


You forgot to include Sheriff Joe.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 11, 2020)

messy said:


> You forgot to include Sheriff Joe.


WORD

Call Guinness, you must have the record for crying.
Have some self respect.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 11, 2020)

When you lose jake tapper.....








						CNN’s Jake Tapper Wrecks Clueless Biden Spokesperson: ‘That’s Not What The Word Constitutional Means’ | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 11, 2020)

Funniest thing ever.
#blackhillary








						Miami Herald defends Kamala Harris from comparison to Clinton, claims she's been labeled the 'Black Hilary'
					

The Miami Herald published an article on Sunday defending Democratic vice presidential candidate Sen. Kamala Harris, D-Calif., from comparisons to Hillary Clinton, after the hashtag #BlackHillary began trending on social media, following her recent debate against Vice President Mike Pence.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## messy (Oct 11, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> When you lose jake tapper.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you still slaughter Trump?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 11, 2020)

messy said:


> Do you still slaughter Trump?


?
I don’t speak lib.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 12, 2020)

If Democrats are really so far ahead, why are they acting so desperate?
					

Never have the Democrat terrors been more obvious than when former President Barack Obama spoke during the Democrat convention and the former first lady issued a fairly shocking video message to voter...




					hotair.com


----------



## crush (Oct 12, 2020)

Game on at 6am baby!!!  The game of life is at stake and we need to help the helpless and the voiceless.  Come on America, we can do this


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 12, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> When you lose jake tapper.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you believe how smart sheriff joe is?








						If they've lost Jake...
					

Maybe Jake had something to drink this morning, or maybe there are some journalists finally worried about their reputations.  It was interesting to see this on CNN.  Yes, I said CNN:   After ABC chief White House correspon...




					www.americanthinker.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 12, 2020)

Are COVID Case Surges More Fake News?
					

COVID cases are on the rise, or so we are told daily by a hysterical media establishment.  Newspaper headlines scream panic, as this recent USAToday article proclaimed:




					www.americanthinker.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 12, 2020)

Biden-Harris joint appearance in Arizona draws no spectators — as in ZERO attendees
					

See also: In Arizona, Biden’s supporters left something to be desired  Who are you going to believe — the polls or your lying eyes?  With apologies to Groucho Marx, we now have the answer to the question:




					www.americanthinker.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 12, 2020)

American Bar Association gives Supreme Court nominee Judge Amy Coney Barrett its highest rating
					

Strong recommendation




					www.theblaze.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 12, 2020)

Biden's Claims That He Attended a Black Church As a Teen are Falling Apart Thanks to Members of the Church
					

Biden's lies fall apart under even light scrutiny.




					www.redstate.com


----------



## messy (Oct 12, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Biden's Claims That He Attended a Black Church As a Teen are Falling Apart Thanks to Members of the Church
> 
> 
> Biden's lies fall apart under even light scrutiny.
> ...


If Biden lies, then he’s lucky he’s running against Trump. Because he wins by a mile for who lies less.


----------



## nononono (Oct 12, 2020)

messy said:


> If Biden lies, then he’s lucky he’s running against Trump. Because he wins by a mile for who lies less.


*That's a Filthy Criminal DEMOCRAT Lie you are promoting....*


----------



## espola (Oct 13, 2020)

If anyone else tried to get a seat on SCOTUS with Amy's answers, they would be laughed out of the Capitol.  Her nomination only makes sense if the Republican leadership feels the Presidency and the Senate are already lost.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 13, 2020)

espola said:


> If anyone else tried to get a seat on SCOTUS with Amy's answers, they would be laughed out of the Capitol.  Her nomination only makes sense if the Republican leadership feels the Presidency and the Senate are already lost.


She has a religious agenda, she is on a crusade. If seated there may be some 8 to 1 rulings.


----------



## espola (Oct 13, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> She has a religious agenda, she is on a crusade. If seated there may be some 8 to 1 rulings.


I wonder if her "originalist" theory includes the 2nd Amendment?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 13, 2020)

espola said:


> I wonder if her "originalist" theory includes the 2nd Amendment?


She is a gun owner.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 13, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> She has a religious agenda, she is on a crusade. If seated there may be some 8 to 1 rulings.


More like 6-3
Obamacare toast as is abortion.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 13, 2020)

It must be of concern, the lack of enthusiasm for Biden.
Harris is even worse.
The best you could come up with?

Trump packing in Thousands every night.

I don’t know what I will do if Trump wins, but I do know what you people will do.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 13, 2020)

espola said:


> If anyone else tried to get a seat on SCOTUS with Amy's answers, they would be laughed out of the Capitol.  Her nomination only makes sense if the Republican leadership feels the Presidency and the Senate are already lost.


Smartest person in the womb.


----------



## messy (Oct 13, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> It must be of concern, the lack of enthusiasm for Biden.
> Harris is even worse.
> The best you could come up with?
> 
> ...


Not much of a concern. Biden is kicking his ass...badly. 
Trump and his weirdos make a lot of noise, but most people don’t care anymore about his stupid rallies.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 13, 2020)

messy said:


> Not much of a concern. Biden is kicking his ass...badly.
> Trump and his weirdos make a lot of noise, but most people don’t care anymore about his stupid rallies.


A wing and a prayer.


----------



## messy (Oct 13, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> A wing and a prayer.


You feel bad that he’s been found out? 
It was bound to happen. Don’t worry. 
His superspreader rallies also bring votes to Biden.
I remember when we were concerned about getting WI, MI and PA back, remember? Those are long done and dusted.


----------



## messy (Oct 13, 2020)

This helps too.

video has emerged of a Proud Boys supporter warning that there will be a "civil war" if Donald Trump does not get re-elected in November and advises people to stock up on guns.

It’s not going to be close. So great.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 13, 2020)

messy said:


> You feel bad that he’s been found out?
> It was bound to happen. Don’t worry.
> His superspreader rallies also bring votes to Biden.
> I remember when we were concerned about getting WI, MI and PA back, remember? Those are long done and dusted.











						Hoo boy: Pelosi flips out on Wolf Blitzer for asking why she won't accept Trump's stimulus offer
					

"I don’t know why you’re always an apologist -- and many of your colleagues are apologists -- for the Republican position."




					hotair.com


----------



## messy (Oct 13, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> A wing and a prayer.


And that Trump strength is really helping down the ticket as well! I mean his people are killing it in the Senate campaigns, aren’t they?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 13, 2020)

messy said:


> This helps too.
> 
> video has emerged of a Proud Boys supporter warning that there will be a "civil war" if Donald Trump does not get re-elected in November and advises people to stock up on guns.
> 
> It’s not going to be close. So great.


Nothing wrong with the proud boys.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 13, 2020)

messy said:


> And that Trump strength is really helping down the ticket as well! I mean his people are killing it in the Senate campaigns, aren’t they?


Then why are you in a bad mood?


----------



## messy (Oct 14, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Then why are you in a bad mood?


Here's why. My kid can't play soccer because our president is a complete buffoon.









						Americans Are Dying In The Pandemic At Rates Far Higher Than In Other Countries
					

Per capita deaths in the U.S. from COVID-19 and other causes are 85% higher than in countries like Germany and Israel. "The United States really has done remarkably badly," a study author says.




					www.npr.org


----------



## messy (Oct 14, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Nothing wrong with the proud boys.


And Biden thanks you profusely for your support.
Please get your friends to say the same thing on social media.
If there’s one thing that’s destroyed your boy besides his handling of the pandemic, it’s his shout-out to the proud boys.
Thanks Joe!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 14, 2020)

messy said:


> And Biden thanks you profusely for your support.
> Please get your friends to say the same thing on social media.
> If there’s one thing that’s destroyed your boy besides his handling of the pandemic, it’s his shout-out to the proud boys.
> Thanks Joe!


Have you researched them or just your usual?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 14, 2020)

messy said:


> Here's why. My kid can't play soccer because our president is a complete buffoon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You haven’t heard the latest from WHO?
You need to stay informed, lock downs and no good.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 14, 2020)

Here’s your man.
Doesn’t know what office he’s running for, doesn’t know what state he’s in and doesn’t want 56% of the vote.
Right on.








						Oh My: Biden Has No Idea How Long Trump Has Been President
					

How can anyone vote for this guy?




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 14, 2020)

Hunter Biden introduced Burisma adviser to VP dad before Ukraine pressure, email shows
					

Hunter Biden introduced his father, then-Vice President Joe Biden, to a top executive at a Ukrainian energy firm less than a year before the elder Biden pressured government officials in Ukraine into firing a prosecutor who was investigating the company, according to emails obtained by The Post.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 14, 2020)

Nolte: 'Smoking Gun Email' Shows Joe Biden Did Meet with Son Hunter's Ukraine Partners
					

A "smoking gun email" shows that Joe Biden lied when he said he's “never spoken to my son about his overseas business dealings.”




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 14, 2020)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 14, 2020)

Look, a black white supremacist.
Leader of the proud boys.
Racism is all in your head, that is why you always need to creat it.
Too Funny.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 14, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Look, a black white supremacist.
> Leader of the proud boys.
> Racism is all in your head, that is why you always need to creat it.
> Too Funny.
> View attachment 9266


"My best friend is black!" . . . and Eva Braun was Jewish.


----------



## messy (Oct 14, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


>


A guy with someone else’s logo that he stole for his “brand” talking about beating people up.
Whatever turns you on!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 14, 2020)

messy said:


> A guy with someone else’s logo that he stole for his “brand” talking about beating people up.
> Whatever turns you on!


I guess he isn’t the white national racist you wanted.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 14, 2020)

I know you people aren’t really interested in the truth, but this sheds light on where the problem is.









						CNN's Wolf Blitzer presses Nancy Pelosi on why she hasn't taken Trump stimulus deal - CNN Video
					

CNN's Wolf Blitzer speaks with House Speaker Nancy Pelosi about why she has not accepted President Donald Trump's roughly $1.8 trillion stimulus offer.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## messy (Oct 14, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I guess he isn’t the white national racist you wanted.


I don’t “want” anything. 
I’m just happy that when trump says “stand by” to a group, we then see the group’s leaders give speeches about beating people up and “paper mache faces.” This are surefire ways to best Trump! Along with the pandemic, his proud boys nonsense has done him in. So thanks!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 14, 2020)

messy said:


> I don’t “want” anything.
> I’m just happy that when trump says “stand by” to a group, we then see the group’s leaders give speeches about beating people up and “paper mache faces.” This are surefire ways to best Trump! Along with the pandemic, his proud boys nonsense has done him in. So thanks!


Just pointing out the lefts lies.
You are welcome.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 14, 2020)

More election mail winds up in a dumpster in Pennsylvania
					

Into the circular file




					hotair.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 14, 2020)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 14, 2020)

https://www.usnews.com/news/the-run-2016/articles/2016-11-14/the-10-closest-states-in-the-2016-election


----------



## nononono (Oct 14, 2020)

messy said:


> I don’t “want” anything.
> I’m just happy that when trump says “stand by” to a group, we then see the group’s leaders give speeches about beating people up and “paper mache faces.” This are surefire ways to best Trump! Along with the pandemic, his proud boys nonsense has done him in. So thanks!


*In what " Context " did MY POTUS use the statement " Stand By "...*
*
Please further show this Forum more of your lack of education and inability to
perceive the written or spoken word...
*
*Go on ballsack, let's see some more of your idiocy.*


----------



## messy (Oct 14, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> https://www.usnews.com/news/the-run-2016/articles/2016-11-14/the-10-closest-states-in-the-2016-election


It’s all so great, isn’t it? America waking up.


----------



## messy (Oct 15, 2020)

It’s so crazy and of course Lion and all his righty buddies are disappearing. That’s what’s gonna happen. The Trump train off the tracks and all the rats scurrying back to the shadows. They’ll probably start saying “oh I was never a big Trump fan anyway.” Georgia, NC, Texas all in play?! What?!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 15, 2020)

messy said:


> It’s so crazy and of course Lion and all his righty buddies are disappearing. That’s what’s gonna happen. The Trump train off the tracks and all the rats scurrying back to the shadows. They’ll probably start saying “oh I was never a big Trump fan anyway.” Georgia, NC, Texas all in play?! What?!


Yeah the eventual denial was never in doubt. The t cult member types blow with the wind. They will find a new daddy to admire and suck up to.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 15, 2020)

During the American Revolution, the conservatives fought against the patriots on behalf of the mad King George the tyrant. The primitive minds of conservatives have always been attracted to authoritarianism like Monarchies and dictatorships. All those braying Republican asses who drone on about liberty or whatever other happy talk they like to yammer about, it's never about the people. Sure they say they're for freedom but not for you.
Conservatives throughout history have always embraced cruelty to their fellow man. Religious conservatives cherry-picked verses in the bible that justified chattel slavery. When you see any ignoramus posting some happy horse shit about 'the south will rise again', what they really mean is slavery.
Slavery has survived even Jim Crow in the south and if you aren't sure about it, just look at all of the prisons across the south with inordinate populations of black and Mexican inmates. To this date, inmates work for a quarter an hour or even less cutting the grass at governor's mansions across the south. Slavery just changed forms.
The design and intentions of white southerners has always been to keep black people in poverty and they do so in two ways. The first is to allow schools to fail to educate black children. Ignorance is important in the next step which is to keep them in poverty. It was Gandhi who said, 'Poverty is the worst form of violence.' That will forever be true.
Then when they get old enough, you convict them of felonies. You strip them of their voting rights and you can siphon money from the federal government to fund your prisons via grants for drug convictions for instance. Racism is the principle reason why the drug war was started by that crook Nixon because after the Civil Rights Act, black people voted for democrats by 90% or more. That was a powerful voting block that threatened Nixon's electoral possibilities, at least in his mind anyway. Erlichman admitted it. This isn't my personal opinion, this is easily provable fact.
The truth is that conservatives have never and will never believe in democracy. Our founding fathers didn't believe in it. They believed in the illusion of democracy. Democracy is one person one vote and majority rule wins. Conservatives carefully injected one thing into that notion of 'democracy' and that was what we euphemistically call 'minority rights.' Who was it that interjected this principle? Slave holders. Southern conservatives who relied on slavery wanted the filibuster so no uppity Yankees could mess with their 'peculiar institution'.
Then they wanted the electoral college so that their minority populations had a greater voice than say, New York City and both have served to usurp democracy since the constitution was signed. Nobody has abused the filibuster like Mitch McConnell and no Democrat has ever become president without winning the popular vote as well. Only Republicans have lost the popular vote and still become president. Bush and Trump both won by electoral college, not democracy.

Bush won because of a 5-4 decision by the Republican majority on the Supreme Court. Coathanger Amy Barrett claims she is an 'originalist' justice just like Scalia claimed to be but that's also a lot of happy horse shit because if she believed in originalism, black people would be 3/5ths of a person and she wouldn't have the right to vote or even own property. It is an absurd claim that no sane person would believe in but that sounds really good to the base who don't know the Constitution from the Declaration of Independence.
There are 23 states with a combined population of 40 million people who have 46 senators representing them. California has 40 millions people in it and we have two senators. That was also carefully planned by conservatives when they were admitting states into the union. Back in the day they might be accused of 'stacking the country with states' but a lot of politicians who acquiesced to our 'manifest destiny' agreed to make a north and south Dakota because despite having a combined population of smaller towns in California, they get 4 senators.
Conservatives have been rigging elections and our government since our inception and there's going to be an endless parade of nattering on the senate floor when Democrats win this election in 19 days. Now the Supreme Court stopped the counting on the census because they want to put their foots on the scales of this illusion of democracy to keep the people from having a fair representation of the population of our nation, again to keep their minority rule.
All across the former confederate states and Texas, Republicans have made it as hard as they can for people to register to vote and to actually vote because they have never had to suffer any consequences for their evildoing. They don't care to beat Democrats on the merits because they know they can't. They'd rather get their activist judges on the supreme court to repeal the ACA because they couldn't repeal it legislatively after 70 attempts. So now they are going to subvert the will of the people again by appointing 6 supreme court justices and 300 federal judges by two presidents who both lost the popular vote.
They have no intention of replacing the ACA because Republicans hate government entirely and they prove that whenever they get elected. They don't care how many people die because of it. They don't care that insulin cost $1400 a month. They will never do anything to interrupt the fleecing of Americans by companies who fill their campaign coffers. It's a monstrous principle they all hold.
Take Jim Jordan for instance. He's a tea party Republican who has the most ridiculously gerrymandered district in the country. He is on the socialized medicine plan we provide members of congress but he will never shut up about the wonders of the 'free market' health care system being the best in the world. Does $1400 a month insulin sound like a benefit of the 'free market' when it's less than $100 a month under the socialized medicine plans in Canada? Of course Jim doesn't know that because he's a fatuous ignoramus but that $1400 insulin, what do you call that? But here's where that 'free market' "health care system" fails completely.
My dad has private health insurance and he had COVID 19 like many others. When Trump got COVID, he went to Walter Reed and was given an antiviral cocktail and remdecivir. It appears to have worked because Trump doesn't have private insurance. My dad wasn't given Remdecivir until he was on a ventilator and "crashing" as a patient. If doctors had the freedom to treat him, they might have given him Remdecivir as soon as he came in the hospital but insurance companies will not approve what they deem a 'rescue' or 'experimental' treatment until the patient is near death because that treatment costs about $100,000. There's an incentive for them not to expend that money to save people before it's too late because they might get better or die. This is how insane it is to have a for-profit company making approvals for desperately needed medication and forcing doctors to make applications to them to treat patients.
There is not one single Republican in congress who understands this because they are either morons like Jim Jordan is or flat out evil like Mitch McConnell or Ted Cruz.
Putting Coathanger Amy on the supreme court is an act of violence to the desperate woman who will use a coathanger to terminate an unwanted pregnancy because they can't get access to an abortion.
Repealing the ACA is an act of violence. This isn't some difference of opinion between parties, it's violence against Americans.
Making Americans stand in line to vote unnecessarily for 12 hours is an act of violence.
Disenfranchising black people is an act of violence. Cheating in elections is an act of violence.
Putting fake ballot boxes up to collect ballots is an act of violence.
Passing mandatory minimums is an act of violence.
Denying people relief during a global pandemic is an act of violence. So is telling people that COVID 'is no big deal'.
Every single thing Republicans do is either to undermine democracy or a measure to inflict cruelty and violence on fellow Americans.
Cutting Medicare or Social Security is an act of violence.
Republicans have become very astute terrorists.
We can all end their reign of terror in just 18 days if we all make the effort to vote in numbers that will leave no doubt that the voice of the people will not be silenced by the minority. It's time to take back our nation from those who have betrayed every principle this country was founded upon, namely, Republicans. This far, no farther.
If you like my work and want to help keep me off the pole-dancing circuit, join my Patreon, thanks


----------



## messy (Oct 15, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yeah the eventual denial was never in doubt. The t cult member types blow with the wind. They will find a new daddy to admire and suck up to.


It’s an amazing willingness to believe anything the guy says.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 15, 2020)

messy said:


> It’s so crazy and of course Lion and all his righty buddies are disappearing. That’s what’s gonna happen. The Trump train off the tracks and all the rats scurrying back to the shadows. They’ll probably start saying “oh I was never a big Trump fan anyway.” Georgia, NC, Texas all in play?! What?!


How quaint, you miss me....I'd know that nose anywhere, now get it out of my ass...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 15, 2020)

What is the COVID survival rate for Blacks?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 15, 2020)

Minnesota Democratic Candidate Exposes Vote Buying Scam... by Democrats
					

A candidate running for local office further exposed the rampant voter fraud occurring in Minneapolis.




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 15, 2020)

Fuck Off








						Mitch McConnell: GOP Has Votes to Confirm Amy Coney Barrett
					

Senate Majority Leader Mitch McConnell affirmed that he has secured enough votes to confirm Judge Amy Coney Barrett to the Supreme Court.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## messy (Oct 15, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Fuck Off
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's some big news, Joey! Who knew? Of course, the Supremes never act just how you want them to...


----------



## crush (Oct 15, 2020)

messy said:


> That's some big news, Joey! Who knew? Of course, the Supremes never act just how you want them to...


6-3 or 5-4?  Scully lied.  I forgive him because he came clean.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 15, 2020)

crush said:


> 6-3 or 5-4?  Scully lied.  I forgive him because he came clean.


He didn’t come clean, he got caught.
Big difference.


----------



## crush (Oct 15, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> He didn’t come clean, he got caught.
> Big difference.


Let me change what I said.  He got caught and asked for forgiveness and said he was wrong.  I forgive him Joe


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 15, 2020)

messy said:


> That's some big news, Joey! Who knew? Of course, the Supremes never act just how you want them to...


I knew, just making sure your friends know the score.
Not sure if you people know, but Presidential terms are 4 or 8 years and SCOTUS terms are FOR LIFE.
Trump’s Court
Nice ring, don’t you think?
Maybe he will get another one next term.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 15, 2020)

crush said:


> Let me change what I said.  He got caught and asked for forgiveness and said he was wrong.  I forgive him Joe


What do you think of our new pro life court?
Amy is the real deal, replacing a radical.
“This is a big fucking deal.”


----------



## crush (Oct 15, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What do you think of our new pro life court?
> Amy is the real deal, replacing a radical.
> “This is a big fucking deal.”


You know my story.  One step at a time.  I was told this will be the first non ruling class elitist or non Ivy Leaguer to serve on the court.  A good mom who has five of her own kids and adopted two kids from Haiti.


----------



## messy (Oct 15, 2020)

crush said:


> You know my story.  One step at a time.  I was told this will be the first non ruling class elitist or non Ivy Leaguer to serve on the court.  A good mom who has five of her own kids and adopted two kids from Haiti.


She’s a wacko. Smart but a wacko.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 15, 2020)

messy said:


> She’s a wacko. Smart but a wacko.


Subservient handmaiden.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 15, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Subservient handmaiden.


That’s Justice subservient handmaiden to you douche.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 15, 2020)

Pennsylvania County Screwed up 30,000 Ballots; They Say They Will Review Them.... After the Election
					

This on the heels of a 60k ballot screw-up in next door Westmoreland County.




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 15, 2020)

Minnesota Democratic Candidate Exposes Vote Buying Scam... by Democrats
					

A candidate running for local office further exposed the rampant voter fraud occurring in Minneapolis.




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 15, 2020)

Nothing to see here.








						C-SPAN suspends Steve Scully indefinitely after he admits he lied about his Twitter being hacked
					

C-SPAN has suspended political editor Steve Scully, who was at one time slated to moderate a presidential debate, indefinitely after he admitted he lied about his Twitter being hacked when a message to former Trump aide turned adversary Anthony Scaramucci emerged.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 15, 2020)

Wolf Blitzer and now Brian Seltzer?
Could the Media finally waking up?








						CNN's Brian Stelter calls Steve Scully suspension a 'WTF' moment after ignoring controversy on his show
					

CNN's chief media correspondent Brian Stelter appeared to have a sudden change of heart regarding the severity of the escalated controversy surrounding suspended C-SPAN political editor Steve Scully.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 15, 2020)

Mask slips.








						Dem Senate candidate Mark Kelly apologizes for staffer's obscene tweet about cops
					

Arizona Republican Senate candidate Sen. Martha McSally cited the tweet to accused her Democratic opponent, Mark Kelly, of "disgusting anti-police" rhetoric.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 15, 2020)

Don’t you think this lady moderating the Trump townhall could have washed her hair?
Greasy mess.


----------



## messy (Oct 15, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Don’t you think this lady moderating the Trump townhall could have washed her hair?
> Greasy mess.


Who’s watching that fruitcake? The president-elect is on.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 15, 2020)

messy said:


> Who’s watching that fruitcake? The president-elect is on.


You mean the senator elect.
Where’s hunter?
Can you imagine if this was a trump kid?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 16, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You mean the senator elect.
> Where’s hunter?
> Can you imagine if this was a trump kid?
> View attachment 9273


Unfortunately more people will be able to relate to this than the privileged life of an isolated trump. People live in the real world with all its problems.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 16, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Unfortunately more people will be able to relate to this than the privileged life of an isolated trump. People live in the real world with all its problems.


It’s not his issues it’s sleepy Joe’s lies.


----------



## Desert Hound (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## Desert Hound (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## Desert Hound (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 17, 2020)

Close to half a million ballots sent to California voters who have moved or died
					

Nothing to see here...




					hotair.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 17, 2020)

How do you deal with all Biden’s lies?








						Whoops: Biden Busted for Lying About Endorsement During Town Hall
					

Joe's at it again...




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 17, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> How do you deal with all Biden’s lies?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


By comparing his half a dozen to trumps 20,000+


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 17, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> By comparing his half a dozen to trumps 20,000+


At least you admit he’s a fucking liar.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 17, 2020)

'Trans Lives Matter' — Biden Pledges to Sign Bill to Force Schools to Allow Boys to Play Girls' Sports
					

This is insane on multiple levels.




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 17, 2020)

Great, another smelly twat.








						Kristen Welker, upcoming presidential debate moderator, has deep Democrat ties
					

All eyes are turning to NBC News White House correspondent Kristen Welker as she prepares to host the third and final presidential debate Thursday.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 17, 2020)

Why is the lazy Kenyan going to Philly if this is a done deal?








						Obama to Hit the Campaign Trail in Battleground Pennsylvania for Biden
					

Former President Barack Obama is expected to hit the physical campaign trail for Joe Biden next week, according to the campaign.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 17, 2020)

Biden Campaign Manager Confirms What We All Knew About These 2020 Polls
					

We’ve been saying it for weeks now. The 2020 polls are trash. Things just don’t make sense. Joe Biden cannot be up by 10 points over Trump and be in




					townhall.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 17, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> At least you admit he’s a fucking liar.


Everyone lies and politicians often mis represent, but no one lies and misrepresents at the rate trump does, it’s all he does.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 17, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Why is the lazy Kenyan going to Philly if this is a done deal?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


trump is the laziest person I’ve ever known of.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 17, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> trump is the laziest person I’ve ever known of.


Yeah.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 18, 2020)

DOJ: 94 Percent of Foreign Nationals in Federal Prison are Illegal Aliens
					

About 94 percent of foreign nationals incarcerated in federal prisons across the U.S. are illegal aliens, the Justice Department reveals.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## espola (Oct 19, 2020)

I'm up to 8 emails from the Trump campaign begging for contributions.  I don't know how they got my name and email address.  They must be really desperate to be wasting their time with me.  No one could be that stupid.

I think I'll let that last thought mellow and come back to it later.


----------



## nononono (Oct 19, 2020)

espola said:


> I'm up to 8 emails from the Trump campaign begging for contributions.  I don't know how they got my name and email address.  They must be really desperate to be wasting their time with me.  No one could be that stupid.
> 
> I think I'll let that last thought mellow and come back to it later.



*Oh let it mellow....As you are one STUPID Filthy DEMOCRAT who
is lying about his e-mails.....*


*FILTHY DEMOCRATS = FILTHY CRIMINALS*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 20, 2020)

Copyright 2020 The Associated Press. All rights reserved
Photo by: Ross D. Franklin/AP
President Donald Trump works the crowd after speaking at a campaign rally Monday, Oct. 19, 2020, in Tucson, Ariz. (AP Photo/Ross D. Franklin)

According to CBS News, Trump referred to ExxonMobil while talking to a crowd, saying he could call on the company's executive to raise millions.
Recent Stories from 10news.com

ExxonMobil made sure that everyone knew that that call never took place." We are aware of the president's statement regarding a hypothetical call with our CEO…and just so we're all clear, it never happened."


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 20, 2020)

Must watch, too funny.








						The State of the 2020 Democrat Party Summed Up In One Cringe-Worthy Video
					

Democrats are unhinged.




					www.redstate.com


----------



## Desert Hound (Oct 20, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Must watch, too funny.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Screaming harpies.


----------



## nononono (Oct 20, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Copyright 2020 The Associated Press. All rights reserved
> Photo by: Ross D. Franklin/AP
> President Donald Trump works the crowd after speaking at a campaign rally Monday, Oct. 19, 2020, in Tucson, Ariz. (AP Photo/Ross D. Franklin)
> 
> ...



*Something about your post stinks to high heaven .......!*


----------



## espola (Oct 20, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Copyright 2020 The Associated Press. All rights reserved
> Photo by: Ross D. Franklin/AP
> President Donald Trump works the crowd after speaking at a campaign rally Monday, Oct. 19, 2020, in Tucson, Ariz. (AP Photo/Ross D. Franklin)
> 
> ...


Perhaps he is laying legal ground that even though he openly admits committing a crime, it's not necessarily true.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 20, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Predatory capitalism.


Venezuela


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Oct 20, 2020)

messy said:


> I mean big big win for Biden.
> 
> Go America!


Spolism alive and well.


----------



## nononono (Oct 20, 2020)

*FILTHY DEMOCRATS = FILTHY CRIMINALS








*


----------



## Nonononono (Oct 20, 2020)

By the way.  Not many people know this.  We’re turning the last corner on this 4nos situation.  He’ll be banned very soon.  I guarantee it.


----------



## nononono (Oct 20, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> By the way.  Not many people know this.  We’re turning the last corner on this 4nos situation.  He’ll be banned very soon.  I guarantee it.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 20, 2020)

nononono said:


>


Is that a cigarette? OMG!


----------



## messy (Oct 20, 2020)

It’s true. Hunter Biden doesn’t have a chance to win this election. He’s tainted goods.

 Joe Biden, on the other hand, has it in the bag.


----------



## Nonononono (Oct 20, 2020)

Oh you’ll be banned very soon.  By the way, very very soon.  I said it first 47 days ago, and I’ll say it again.  We’ve rounded the last corner on your ban, and it’s very close now.  Very close.


----------



## messy (Oct 21, 2020)

nononono said:


> *FILTHY DEMOCRATS = FILTHY CRIMINALS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! Is this about the Trump family bank account in China? Or these guys never opened a bank account in China, but Trump’s family has one there? Did Trump lay more taxes to China than he did to the US? What?!


----------



## crush (Oct 21, 2020)

Messy, I'm glad his son made it out alive.  Dam, that dad tried hard to "fix" his little mistake.  
“In 2008, Toobin, who is married, had an affair with another lawyer, Casey Greenfield (who happens to be the daughter of longtime political analyst Jeff Greenfield) and they got pregnant. *Toobin tried to get Greenfield to have an abortion*, according to the New York Daily News,” Krakauer wrote.

“When *Greenfield refused* to have an abortion, *Toobin refused to have a DNA test* until after the son was born, and then r*efused to pay his full child support* until her lawyer forced the issue," Krakauer continued. "Then Toobin's lawyer attacked Greenfield, for the way she ‘publicized’ the matter.”  

"I love you son!!!!"


----------



## crush (Oct 21, 2020)

@messy @EOTL and @espola for your eyes only!!!!  EOTL say's if any kid has some mental issues or depressions in his life, it's the parent(s) fault.  If the mom decides to keep the little bastard, then what should the dad do if he wants the baby killed before it's born?  If baby is born, what should the dad say to his new born son?  Does dad have visitation rights?  Does mom tell son that dad is a ______________________________!!!  So here's the deal you three.  Someone much more powerful is in charge and he loves the kids.  Warning.  Don;t mess with children who have yet to be born or get born and___________________________________________________________________________with them.  You will lose this fight guys, just saying.  Wrong side of history and that insane and long and long and long lasting consequences that you will regret forever!!!!


----------



## crush (Oct 21, 2020)

And let's not for forget this fact!!!


----------



## EOTL (Oct 21, 2020)

crush said:


> @messy @EOTL and @espola for your eyes only!!!!  EOTL say's if any kid has some mental issues or depressions in his life, it's the parent(s) fault.  If the mom decides to keep the little bastard, then what should the dad do if he wants the baby killed before it's born?  If baby is born, what should the dad say to his new born son?  Does dad have visitation rights?  Does mom tell son that dad is a ______________________________!!!  So here's the deal you three.  Someone much more powerful is in charge and he loves the kids.  Warning.  Don;t mess with children who have yet to be born or get born and___________________________________________________________________________with them.  You will lose this fight guys, just saying.  Wrong side of history and that insane and long and long and long lasting consequences that you will regret forever!!!!


No I am not saying that. I’m saying it is your fault if you fail to do everything possible to help move your kids forward. It is your fault if you contribute to the problem by wallowing in self pity, because your children feed off it. It is your fault if you fail to do everything you can to help them move forward with their education under these difficult circumstances. To the extent your children are suffering emotionally because you aren’t doing your part and, worse, are wasting your time feeling sorry for yourself, yes that is absolutely your fault.

It is the American way to refuse to take personal responsibility for your own success and failure, and to blame others for everything and expect that other people will take care of your problems. That’s true for those here who expect everyone else should do their part to socially distance so they don’t have to because, you know, little Sally playing her kiddie sport is just too important.  It’s true for those who demand that someone else provide the perfect education for their children without regard for the logistical and financial constraints that make that impossible. There are not enough people nor is there enough money in our public school systems to deliver a seamless transition to online school. There is not nearly enough money or people necessary to deliver a solid hybrid program. And pretending that there is no C19 and going back to school will kill a lot of people.

Of course, most of the people who complain about the deficiencies of online education are those who have also whine about having to pay taxes. They complain teachers are paid too much in one breath and then complain about how bad they are in the next, as if those things aren’t connected. They also demand “vouchers” from the government, aka subsidies, for a private education.

Whine, whine, whine all the time.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 21, 2020)

EOTL said:


> No I am not saying that. I’m saying it is your fault if you fail to do everything possible to help move your kids forward. It is your fault if you contribute to the problem by wallowing in self pity, because your children feed off it. It is your fault if you fail to do everything you can to help them move forward with their education under these difficult circumstances. To the extent your children are suffering emotionally because you aren’t doing your part and, worse, are wasting your time feeling sorry for yourself, yes that is absolutely your fault.
> 
> It is the American way to refuse to take personal responsibility for your own success and failure, and to blame others for everything and expect that other people will take care of your problems. That’s true for those here who expect everyone else should do their part to socially distance so they don’t have to because, you know, little Sally playing her kiddie sport is just too important.  It’s true for those who demand that someone else provide the perfect education for their children without regard for the logistical and financial constraints that make that impossible. There are not enough people nor is there enough money in our public school systems to deliver a seamless transition to online school. There is not nearly enough money or people necessary to deliver a solid hybrid program. And pretending that there is no C19 and going back to school will kill a lot of people.
> 
> ...


Well said. Like with trump himself it's always someone else's fault, the "other's", "they". The I want all the benefits of living in a society but don't want to help pay for it crowd can move to Mississippi and see how they like it. You get what you pay for.


----------



## espola (Oct 21, 2020)

EOTL said:


> No I am not saying that. I’m saying it is your fault if you fail to do everything possible to help move your kids forward. It is your fault if you contribute to the problem by wallowing in self pity, because your children feed off it. It is your fault if you fail to do everything you can to help them move forward with their education under these difficult circumstances. To the extent your children are suffering emotionally because you aren’t doing your part and, worse, are wasting your time feeling sorry for yourself, yes that is absolutely your fault.
> 
> It is the American way to refuse to take personal responsibility for your own success and failure, and to blame others for everything and expect that other people will take care of your problems. That’s true for those here who expect everyone else should do their part to socially distance so they don’t have to because, you know, little Sally playing her kiddie sport is just too important.  It’s true for those who demand that someone else provide the perfect education for their children without regard for the logistical and financial constraints that make that impossible. There are not enough people nor is there enough money in our public school systems to deliver a seamless transition to online school. There is not nearly enough money or people necessary to deliver a solid hybrid program. And pretending that there is no C19 and going back to school will kill a lot of people.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't say is the "American Way".  Some Americans possibly, a good number of whom post here regularly.

I read somewhere long ago that it takes a crisis to find out who the true heroes are.  In this crisis, as viewed from this forum, we are finding out who many of the whiny little babies are.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 21, 2020)

Typical lib.
Why do you think they defend abortion?
No personal responsibility.


----------



## Imtired (Oct 21, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> View attachment 9278


Google “Rudy and Borat”.  Oh, Rudy’s not running for President you say?    Um...think on that...you’ll get it eventually.


----------



## messy (Oct 21, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Google “Rudy and Borat”.  Oh, Rudy’s not running for President you say?    Um...think on that...you’ll get it eventually.


I thought those people didn’t like the media? Rudy coulda fooled me!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 22, 2020)

EOTL said:


> No I am not saying that. I’m saying it is your fault if you fail to do everything possible to help move your kids forward. It is your fault if you contribute to the problem by wallowing in self pity, because your children feed off it. It is your fault if you fail to do everything you can to help them move forward with their education under these difficult circumstances. To the extent your children are suffering emotionally because you aren’t doing your part and, worse, are wasting your time feeling sorry for yourself, yes that is absolutely your fault.
> 
> It is the American way to refuse to take personal responsibility for your own success and failure, and to blame others for everything and expect that other people will take care of your problems. That’s true for those here who expect everyone else should do their part to socially distance so they don’t have to because, you know, little Sally playing her kiddie sport is just too important.  It’s true for those who demand that someone else provide the perfect education for their children without regard for the logistical and financial constraints that make that impossible. There are not enough people nor is there enough money in our public school systems to deliver a seamless transition to online school. There is not nearly enough money or people necessary to deliver a solid hybrid program. And pretending that there is no C19 and going back to school will kill a lot of people.
> 
> ...


PMS?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 22, 2020)

Uh Oh: It Looks as Though Hunter's Laptop Is Part of an Even Bigger Probe
					

Wow.




					townhall.com


----------



## messy (Oct 22, 2020)

espola said:


> I wouldn't say is the "American Way".  Some Americans possibly, a good number of whom post here regularly.
> 
> I read somewhere long ago that it takes a crisis to find out who the true heroes are.  In this crisis, as viewed from this forum, we are finding out who many of the whiny little babies are.


Yup, the whiners are looking for their time machines, hoping to go back to '16.
America prevails.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 22, 2020)

If one claims to be "pro-life" shouldn't one then wear a mask and socially distance whenever possible?


----------



## espola (Oct 22, 2020)

Interesting article on the impact of covid on global energy supplies --









						Power – The Covid-19 Crisis and Clean Energy Progress – Analysis - IEA
					

The Covid-19 Crisis and Clean Energy Progress - Analysis and key findings. A report by the International Energy Agency.




					www.iea.org


----------



## espola (Oct 22, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Google “Rudy and Borat”.  Oh, Rudy’s not running for President you say?    Um...think on that...you’ll get it eventually.


Sometimes (back in the days when I still wore shirts with tails) when I wanted to tuck my shirt in, I would pull my pants down to my knees in order to get all the fabric layers aligned properly.  But I would never do it with someone in the room (except, of course, for my wife who is already inured to my crudities).


----------



## messy (Oct 22, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> If one claims to be "pro-life" shouldn't one then wear a mask and socially distance whenever possible?


I think his legacy will be President Superspreader


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 22, 2020)

espola said:


> Interesting article on the impact of covid on global energy supplies --
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Going “back” is just a euphemism for sticking ones head in the sand. They can ignore it but time moves on. “Have no fear for atomic energy cause none of them can stop the time”


----------



## Racist Joe (Oct 23, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Google “Rudy and Borat”.  Oh, Rudy’s not running for President you say?    Um...think on that...you’ll get it eventually.


Fake news, dumbass.  Prove he walks into the bedroom with the young woman!   Prove he puts his hand on her lower back!  Show me where he lets her undo his pants!  I bet you can’t show me where he lies on the bed and clearly starts choking his monkey!  No.  I didn’t think so loser!


----------



## espola (Oct 23, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Going “back” is just a euphemism for sticking ones head in the sand. They can ignore it but time moves on. “Have no fear for atomic energy cause none of them can stop the time”


Atomic energy had promise.  Some of the earlier nuclear power stations (Shippingport, Yankee Rowe, Connecticut Yankee) operated for 25 or 30 years without any newsworthy incidents.  Electrical utility companies, however, are run by lawyers and accountants in preference to engineers, so the later plants got bigger and bigger, supposedly benefitting from economies of scale..  The industry is collapsing because people remember 3-Mile Island, Chernobyl, and Fukushima when they think of nuclear power, and even the insurance company accountants shy away after what happened at San Onofre.


----------



## messy (Oct 23, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Going “back” is just a euphemism for sticking ones head in the sand. They can ignore it but time moves on. “Have no fear for atomic energy cause none of them can stop the time”


The Prophet Bob Marley...


----------



## nononono (Oct 23, 2020)

EOTL said:


> No I am not saying that. I’m saying it is your fault if you fail to do everything possible to help move your kids forward. It is your fault if you contribute to the problem by wallowing in self pity, because your children feed off it. It is your fault if you fail to do everything you can to help them move forward with their education under these difficult circumstances. To the extent your children are suffering emotionally because you aren’t doing your part and, worse, are wasting your time feeling sorry for yourself, yes that is absolutely your fault.
> 
> It is the American way to refuse to take personal responsibility for your own success and failure, and to blame others for everything and expect that other people will take care of your problems. That’s true for those here who expect everyone else should do their part to socially distance so they don’t have to because, you know, little Sally playing her kiddie sport is just too important.  It’s true for those who demand that someone else provide the perfect education for their children without regard for the logistical and financial constraints that make that impossible. There are not enough people nor is there enough money in our public school systems to deliver a seamless transition to online school. There is not nearly enough money or people necessary to deliver a solid hybrid program. And pretending that there is no C19 and going back to school will kill a lot of people.
> 
> ...


*THE BIG CON JOB......!


The Youth of America ( ESPECIALLY CALIFORNIA !! ) belong in school A REAL SCHOOL !
The Teachers UNION has absolutely NO ARGUMENT to inflict this kind of damage on the 
future of America/California...NONE !

The Governors of the Democratic States ( Esp California ) are purposefully suppressing 
their economies in an effort to sway voters thru THUG tactics to vote for the " Big Guy "
who is the vessel they will use to usher in Socialism....Mark my words...!

Sen Kamala Harris and Gov Gavin Newsom are two of the direct links to the corrupt China plan 
being used to collapse the American economy...China wants to be the Global Currency and they
will do ANYTHING to achieve that goal.....

California is filled to the gills with corrupt Liberal Politicians who have sold their very souls to 
the CCP for cash .....

Look it up !

Joe Biden and the DNC didn't pick Kamala Harris just by chance, this was orchestrated well in
advance to accomplish what CHINA/CCP wants......!  


Covid-19 ( Corona Virus ) is a manufactured Bio Weapon that China and the DNC used
to effectively shut down America's economy thru the willing Governors of the states that
are in the most distress at the moment ( Example " California ).......

It's a BIG FAT CON and the Youth of America/California are being used to facilitate the CON !!!


And Gov Gavin " Black Bart " Gruesome Newsom is the point man....





*


----------



## messy (Oct 23, 2020)

nononono said:


> *THE BIG CON JOB......!
> 
> 
> The Youth of America ( ESPECIALLY CALIFORNIA !! ) belong in school A REAL SCHOOL !
> ...


With medication and treatment, you have hope.
Enjoy President Biden!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 23, 2020)

messy said:


> With medication and treatment, you have hope.
> Enjoy President Biden!


Miss the debate?


----------



## messy (Oct 23, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Miss the debate?


Did Trump move into the lead? Which line put him over the top? Was it "we are rounding the turn on the virus and we will have a vaccine before the end of the year (mentioning "we have one general in particular" who will help distribute)," or was it "I want to show you my tax returns and I will."?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 23, 2020)

messy said:


> Did Trump move into the lead? Which line put him over the top? Was it "we are rounding the turn on the virus and we will have a vaccine before the end of the year (mentioning "we have one general in particular" who will help distribute)," or was it "I want to show you my tax returns and I will."?


It may have been the least racist comment or the most since Lincoln or with the possible exception of.


----------



## messy (Oct 23, 2020)

Every goddamn one of you goddamn Trumpies is a deviate. It's unreal.



			Jared Kushner friend, Giuliani associate Ken Kurson charged with cyber stalking


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 23, 2020)

messy said:


> Every goddamn one of you goddamn Trumpies is a deviate. It's unreal.
> 
> 
> 
> Jared Kushner friend, Giuliani associate Ken Kurson charged with cyber stalking


Fake News


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 23, 2020)

messy said:


> Did Trump move into the lead? Which line put him over the top? Was it "we are rounding the turn on the virus and we will have a vaccine before the end of the year (mentioning "we have one general in particular" who will help distribute)," or was it "I want to show you my tax returns and I will."?


Sleepy Joe screwed the pooch last night and I don’t mean Kamala, that’s why he and his ho were out this am doing damage control on fracking and oil.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 23, 2020)

Imtired said:


> Google “Rudy and Borat”.  Oh, Rudy’s not running for President you say?    Um...think on that...you’ll get it eventually.


What would you have done, if you weren’t gay I mean.


----------



## messy (Oct 23, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Sleepy Joe screwed the pooch last night and I don’t mean Kamala, that’s why he and his ho were out this am doing damage control on fracking and oil.
> View attachment 9336


The mark of a winner. Correct possible misconceptions. Trump doubles down when that happens...made him a one-termer, as you know.


----------



## Chizl (Oct 23, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What would you have done, if you weren’t gay I mean.


She identifies herself as fifteen years old so 99.99% would not put our hands down our pants and pull our junk. We would leave.

What are the odds of being a racist pedophile?


----------



## EOTL (Oct 23, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What would you have done, if you weren’t gay I mean.


Bigot.


----------



## EOTL (Oct 23, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Sleepy Joe screwed the pooch last night and I don’t mean Kamala, that’s why he and his ho were out this am doing damage control on fracking and oil.
> View attachment 9336


Racist. Misogynist.


----------



## messy (Oct 23, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What would you have done, if you weren’t gay I mean.


Like any Trump associate or fan, you’re saying would have laid back and started choking the chicken in front of a 15-year-old. Makes perfect sense for you people.
You’re all deviates, right? Grabbing pussies, paying off affairs and masturbating in front of minors?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 23, 2020)

messy said:


> The mark of a winner. Correct possible misconceptions. Trump doubles down when that happens...made him a one-termer, as you know.


You misspelled lies.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 23, 2020)

Chizl said:


> She identifies herself as fifteen years old so 99.99% would not put our hands down our pants and pull our junk. We would leave.
> 
> What are the odds of being a racist pedophile?


Ask your dad if your mom knows his name.
Who is we?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 23, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Bigot.


Simple question.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 23, 2020)

EOTL said:


> Racist. Misogynist.


A lying whore who bangs married men for political expediency doesn’t count.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 23, 2020)

messy said:


> Like any Trump associate or fan, you’re saying would have laid back and started choking the chicken in front of a 15-year-old. Makes perfect sense for you people.
> You’re all deviates, right? Grabbing pussies, paying off affairs and masturbating in front of minors?


You assume a lot.
Like Hillary would win, Obama’s a citizen and hiden Biden didn’t know his loser kid was selling his office.
Sounds about right.
Have you ever grabbed a pussy?
Not counting your own I mean.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 23, 2020)

Smart power.








						Oops: Photograph of Joe Biden and Hunter's Business Partner Found on Burisma's Website
					

A picture is worth a thousand words.An email was sent in 2014 to Hunter Biden and Devon Archer, Hunter's former business partner, from another associate, Eric Schwerin, asking the two




					townhall.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 23, 2020)

Smart power.








						Democrat Senate Nominee Mark Kelly Denies Report Claiming He Dressed As Nazi Adolf Hitler | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 23, 2020)

Trump even won over Megyn,








						Megyn Kelly Praises Trump’s Debate Performance. Trump Responds: ‘Thank You Megyn!’ | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 23, 2020)

Big Oil warns of 'deep depression' under Biden energy plan
					

The oil and gas industry has come out in full force to defend itself after former Vice President Joe Biden said at Thursday evening’s presidential debate that he would “transition” away from oil.




					www.foxbusiness.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 23, 2020)

Biden is having a bad week, does he even know what the truth means?
Ain’t that a hole in the boat?








						WATCH: Trump Shows Florida Crowd Video of Joe Biden Calling for Cuts to Social Security, Medicare
					

President Donald Trump treated his supporters to a recorded video of former Vice President Joe Biden talking about cutting Social Security.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## messy (Oct 23, 2020)

Trump can’t lose. After all, he’s the president who makes fun of people for wearing masks...

America’s Daily COVID-19 Case Count Hits All-Time High


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 24, 2020)

messy said:


> Trump can’t lose. After all, he’s the president who makes fun of people for wearing masks...
> 
> America’s Daily COVID-19 Case Count Hits All-Time High











						‘The Largest Mask I Think I’ve Ever Seen’: Trump Makes Fun Of Reuters Reporter For Wearing A Mask Inside Oval Office
					

President Donald Trump mocked Reuters' White House Correspondent Jeff Mason Friday for wearing a mask during a reportedly crowded Oval Office pool spray.




					dailycaller.com


----------



## crush (Oct 24, 2020)

October 26th is going to be a great day.  I asked for this and my ask was granted!!!!  More adoptions and less abortions.  That's a great start and who wouldn;t want little babies to find a loving home.  It also happens to be HC birthday that day as well.  Coincidence?


----------



## crush (Oct 24, 2020)

The choice is clear.  Choice #1 is a Winter of Darkness, Isolation, forced mask no matter what, no family gatherings, elderly all alone, kids all alone during online school and no hope in sight.  Choice #2 is a Winter of Light.  No isolation ((unless with underlying conditions)), mask when needed, family gatherings that are following guidelines, kids in school and no one alone and loving visits with grandma and grandpa within guidelines.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 24, 2020)

crush said:


> The choice is clear.  Choice #1 is a Winter of Darkness, Isolation, forced mask no matter what, no family gatherings, elderly all alone, kids all alone during online school and no hope in sight.  Choice #2 is a Winter of Light.  No isolation ((unless with underlying conditions)), mask when needed, family gatherings that are following guidelines, kids in school and no one alone and loving visits with grandma and grandpa within guidelines.


If you are pro-life you should be wearing a mask when appropriate or is your pro-life thing just a political act?


----------



## crush (Oct 24, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> If you are pro-life you should be wearing a mask when appropriate or is your pro-life thing just a political act?


I wear a mask every time I go out because I dont want to get attacked and that is 100% true.  If I'm not sick and have zero symptoms, I cant pass the virus.  You folks just dont trust that people who are sick would stay home.  I'm the healthiest i have ever been and you dont need to worry about me. The mask you wear does not protect you from my sickness, it protects me from you.  Get it?


----------



## crush (Oct 24, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> If you are pro-life you should be wearing a mask when appropriate or is your pro-life thing just a political act?


BTW, kids born and unborn have had it the worse then any of us.  I will fight for them and I'm even willing to die trying if it comes down to that. Will you die for your cause to make sure unborn and born human kids are used for some serious dark shit?  Do you think HB lived a life of pain or a life of luxury and happiness?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 24, 2020)

crush said:


> I wear a mask every time I go out because I dont want to get attacked and that is 100% true.  If I'm not sick and have zero symptoms, I cant pass the virus.  You folks just dont trust that people who are sick would stay home.  I'm the healthiest i have ever been and you dont need to worry about me. The mask you wear does not protect you from my sickness, it protects me from you.  Get it?


You don’t get it, that fact is obvious. Educate yourself.


----------



## crush (Oct 24, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> *You don’t get it*, that fact is obvious.* Educate yourself.*


58,000,000 and counting since 1973.  My wife helped someone years ago that had 12 in her lifetime and was about to end her pain she was carrying inside all these years but she found forgiveness and grace.  It takes two to tango so I would say close to 100,000,000 Americans participated in the taking of a fetus life before fetus comes out to live in the world.  I'm very educated on the subject and have personal experience Husker.  Like I said before, my adopted mother saved me from abortion in Mexico in 1966.  I really mean it, she saved me from death and I heard my bio mother told my adopted mother later in her life, "thank you." She has no guilt as of today and gave me away with dignity and respect and for that, I am 100% appreciative and happy that she didn't drive south of the boarder to dispose of me.  She was LIED to by her Elitist Grandmother that I was just a clump of cells and not really anything at all plus, I gues my biological father was not born on the right-side of the tracks but I hear was one hell of baseball player and was actually in the Bigs.  Road trip hook up I was.  BTW, that was complete bullshit that I was just some cell form btw.  I  was 100% alive, just so you know.  I'm here today alive and well and I will 100% pay it forward and help others asshole


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 24, 2020)

Conservatives confront moral dilemma of vaccines and treatments derived from fetal tissue cells
					

COVID-19 vaccines and treatments present a new dilemma for conservatives: the research relies on material derived from human fetal tissue, which they are opposed to.




					abcnews.go.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 24, 2020)

Asshole doesn’t quite describe you, maybe fucking asshole would fit better?
Yeah.
Your welcome.
Fucking asshole.
See, it sings.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 24, 2020)

Dumb cunt.








						Hot Mic: Kamala Doesn't Know Where She Is On the Campaign Trail
					






					townhall.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 24, 2020)

Spread of Dementia Not Prevented by Masks It Seems -- Dementia Joe May Have Infected Kamala Harris
					

Kamala Harris draws a blank on where she is.




					redstate.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 24, 2020)

God’s on our side.










						Nuns in MAGA Masks Attend Donald Trump Rally in Ohio
					

Three nuns sitting directly behind President Donald Trump drew attention at his rally in Circleville, Ohio.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## messy (Oct 24, 2020)

I like how things are shaping up.
2016 had the least popular candidate in history losing.
Now we have the second least popular candidate in history running for re-election.
I think history repeats...when too many people don’t like you, you lose.
Has a president ever had numbers as bad as Trump?
In fact, doesn’t Trump spend a lot of time at his loserfests (“rallies”) talking about how every smart person, like journalists and generals, hates him?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 24, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> God’s on our side.
> View attachment 9344
> 
> 
> ...


Good to see someone hasn’t given up on trump. Maybe they can save his soul.


----------



## crush (Oct 24, 2020)

messy said:


> I like how things are shaping up.
> 2016 had the least popular candidate in history losing.
> Now we have the second least popular candidate in history running for re-election.
> I think history repeats...when too many people don’t like you, you lose.
> Has a president ever had numbers as bad as Trump?


I think I now know why t see's the light at the end of the tunnel.  Did he have a face to face with The Real Boss?  Something has happen to t and he seems like a different dude.  Saul was a murderer until he met the big guy on the road to Damascus. 









						Trump, once Presbyterian, now says he's a 'nondenominational Christian'
					

Trump emphasized that his parents taught him the importance of faith and prayer throughout his life.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 24, 2020)

crush said:


> I think I now know why t see's the light at the end of the tunnel.  Did he have a face to face with The Real Boss?  Something has happen to t and he seems like a different dude.  Saul was a murderer until he met the big guy on the road to Damascus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


trump is a clueless liar. He doesn’t attend nor contribute to any church. 









						Opinion | Don't be confused about why evangelicals love Trump. It's about race.
					

Focusing on the disconnect between Trump's actions and the moral aspects of evangelicals' faith misses the issue that keeps their support firm.




					www.nbcnews.com


----------



## nononono (Oct 24, 2020)

messy said:


> With medication and treatment, you have hope.
> Enjoy President Biden!



*Your treatment is medication, therefore you have some hope.....

If no theft is involved, you will thoroughly enjoy four more.....*


----------



## nononono (Oct 24, 2020)

QUOTE="messy, post: 365367, member: 3299"

I like how things are shaping up.
2016 had the least popular candidate in history losing.
Now we have the second least popular candidate in history running for election.
I think history repeats...when too many people don’t like you, you lose.
Has a vice president ever had numbers as bad as This ?
In fact, doesn’t The Big Guy spend a lot of time at small loserfest (“rallies”) talking about how every person should like him, 
yet Americans and others really hate him ?

/QUOTE

*There.....the TRUTH is coming out....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 24, 2020)

nononono said:


> QUOTE="messy, post: 365367, member: 3299"
> 
> I like how things are shaping up.
> 2016 had the least popular candidate in history losing.
> ...


Yeah at the same time as the trump/GOP healthcare plan! Lol!


----------



## crush (Oct 24, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> trump is a clueless liar. He doesn’t attend nor contribute to any church.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No one needs to attend church dummy.  That was a big lie to make lot's of money off suckers.  The Kingdom is within you silly, not in a building.  I have lots to teach you guys after Nov 4th.  Just wait.  Keep an open mind and you might just see what I see   No one man is better then another man. No one's life is better then another man's life.  Were all in this together.  988 is a new number t made for those who will need help.


----------



## nononono (Oct 24, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yeah at the same time as the trump/GOP healthcare plan! Lol!


*Another senseless DNC regurgitation....*


----------



## messy (Oct 24, 2020)

crush said:


> No one needs to attend church dummy.  That was a big lie to make lot's of money off suckers.  The Kingdom is within you silly, not in a building.  I have lots to teach you guys after Nov 4th.  Just wait.  Keep an open mind and you might just see what I see   No one man is better then another man. No one's life is better then another man's life.  Were all in this together.  988 is a new number t made for those who will need help.


Hey listen I’ve got some good news...the psych hospitals aren’t taken up by Covid so you’re gonna find a nice bed and some treatment.


----------



## crush (Oct 24, 2020)

messy said:


> Hey listen I’ve got some good news...the psych hospitals aren’t taken up by Covid so you’re gonna find a nice bed and some treatment.


I want you to be my first student after this is all over Messy. Trust me, you will need it and I'm super kind and I always teach with mercy.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 24, 2020)

crush said:


> I want you to be my first student after this is all over Messy. Trust me, you will need it and I'm super kind and I always teach with mercy.


The left are their own religion.


----------



## messy (Oct 24, 2020)

crush said:


> I want you to be my first student after this is all over Messy. Trust me, you will need it and I'm super kind and I always teach with mercy.


I’d prefer you to whip me. My God is a cruel God.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 25, 2020)

Finally, debate over.








						Joe Biden Says He's Built a Voter Fraud Organization, Forgets How Many Grandkids He Has (Again)
					

This is not normal.




					redstate.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 25, 2020)

messy said:


> I like how things are shaping up.
> 2016 had the least popular candidate in history losing.
> Now we have the second least popular candidate in history running for re-election.
> I think history repeats...when too many people don’t like you, you lose.
> ...


Sure you do.
Are you moving to another country when Trump wins?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 25, 2020)

Too Funny 








						New conservative PAC launches satirical campaign ad: ‘Weekend at Biden’s’
					

A new satirical ad is spoofing the hit 1980s movie “Weekend at Bernie’s” at the expense of former Vice President Joe Biden, the 2020 Democratic presidential nominee.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 25, 2020)

Ain’t Ca great?
If Biden wins this will be the country.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 25, 2020)

crush said:


> The choice is clear.  Choice #1 is a Winter of Darkness, Isolation, forced mask no matter what, no family gatherings, elderly all alone, kids all alone during online school and no hope in sight.  Choice #2 is a Winter of Light.  No isolation ((unless with underlying conditions)), mask when needed, family gatherings that are following guidelines, kids in school and no one alone and loving visits with grandma and grandpa within guidelines.











						Asymptomatic COVID: Silent, but Maybe Not Harmless
					

Researchers who have scanned the hearts and lungs of people who tested positive for COVID-19, but never felt ill, have seen telltale signs of distress.




					www.webmd.com


----------



## messy (Oct 25, 2020)

I think all the losers like MSK and plumber and lion have deserted this place like the rats that they are...leaving only 2 embarrassing spokespeople for ex-president Trump


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 25, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Asymptomatic COVID: Silent, but Maybe Not Harmless
> 
> 
> Researchers who have scanned the hearts and lungs of people who tested positive for COVID-19, but never felt ill, have seen telltale signs of distress.
> ...


Fake News Hoax,


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 25, 2020)

Nuns Attend Trump Rally, Leftists/Never Trumpers Lose Their Minds, Dox and Go After the Nuns
					

There's something disgusting here, but it's not from the nuns.




					redstate.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 25, 2020)

Biden Puts Major League Spin on Tiny Crowd, as Bon Jovi Plays to '12 People and 7 Pumpkins'
					

Not only did Democrat presidential nominee Joe Biden hold another embarrassingly tiny rally on Saturday; he tried to put a positive spin on it by claiming he prefers that only a few people show up at...




					redstate.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 25, 2020)

See what happens when you let one of these people in?
Desperate times call for desperate whores to break laws.


----------



## nononono (Oct 25, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> See what happens when you let one of these people in?
> Desperate times call for desperate whores to break laws.



*Is that her " White Willie " husband enabling her in a possible 
criminal action.......*


----------



## messy (Oct 25, 2020)

Yay. We get the Oval Office and the Senate! Been too long...


----------



## messy (Oct 25, 2020)

All these maskless rallies are just piling up the votes for Joe. Joe should stay home!
I love the head of the White House coronavirus task force, the VP, violating CDC guidelines. Destroying themselves!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 26, 2020)

messy said:


> Yay. We get the Oval Office and the Senate! Been too long...


It is said it will possibly take a month to fumigate the White House before anyone will be allowed back in after they drag trump off screaming and crying.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 26, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It is said it will possibly take a month to fumigate the White House before anyone will be allowed back in after they drag trump off screaming and crying.


No matter what happens on Nov 3rd, it has been too fun watching Trump destroy your party  over the last 4 years. You people have been crying for 4 years.
Too Funny 








						Hillary: Most Republicans ‘Cowards, Spineless Enablers’; ‘Literally Sick To My Stomach’ Thinking Of Trump Win | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 26, 2020)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 26, 2020)

GOP accuses Joe Biden of confusing his opponent after ‘George’ comment
					

Republicans on Monday accused Democratic presidential nominee Joe Biden of confusing President Trump's name during an interview -- though observers hit back by pointing out that Biden may have been referring to his interviewer, comedian George Lopez.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## messy (Oct 26, 2020)

British Conservatives Are Finally Going Public With Their Support For Joe Biden

Conservative lawmakers are backing Joe Biden because of climate change, foreign policy and “the return of dignity” to the White House.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 26, 2020)

messy said:


> British Conservatives Are Finally Going Public With Their Support For Joe Biden
> 
> Conservative lawmakers are backing Joe Biden because of climate change, foreign policy and “the return of dignity” to the White House.


Why do you think we had the revolution?
Because they are a bunch of pussies.


----------



## messy (Oct 26, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Why do you think we had the revolution?
> Because they are a bunch of pussies.


All conservatives are pussies...but their reasons are undeniable.


----------



## crush (Oct 26, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Why do you think we had the revolution?*
> Because they are a bunch of pussies.


I keep saying that to myself and wonder what Messy is thinking.  Messy, the true America folks back in the day fought against all the BS from the Elitist  from England in 1776.  The Elites lost, we won by a miracle I might add.  From there, those same Americans fought and died to end slavery against the South and all those Elites.  Then the folks WHO lost that war, started the KKK and they fought and burn black communities to the ground to make sure blacks dont own anything and to make sure they abort their offspring so as to not grow in numbers.  A deal was made in the 60s and the Elites took over certain cities, many of the Big U and so many other places.  Look how they have taken care of the best black athletes over the years and all those big cities they control.  What do they get from Big U?  A free ride?  That is the biggest rip off in the world.  Complete bullsh*t and using these men and woman to make their school #1 and popular.  ED O ring a bell?  The same Americans who always stand up when called upon are ready to stand by again.  Ready when called!  The same Elites took over soccer in many ways.  This is why I played this battle cry over a year ago.  I knew what was going on.  The middle is going to make a revolution again.  The Elitist vs The Rest.  Good luck Messy and you can always capitulate like others have and try and work with others you dont agree.   You guys started this Jan 5, 2017 on social media and it has never stopped.  We all think differently and we ALL need to be left alone so we can live in freaking freedom.  Freedom comes with a price and that price is blood bro.  Play ball!!!!


----------



## crush (Oct 26, 2020)

Correction from my previous statements.  Their is no more middle.  Their is only one right way.  Light or Darkness.  I choose light.  I was weak and trying to appease those in the dark.  I realize now some choose and are born only for the dark.  I accept that and I wont try too hard to help people capitulate to the light.  One or two warnings and then I have to move on.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 26, 2020)

messy said:


> All conservatives are pussies...but their reasons are undeniable.


I don’t know what that means.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 26, 2020)

crush said:


> I keep saying that to myself and wonder what Messy is thinking.  Messy, the true America folks back in the day fought against all the BS from the Elitist  from England in 1776.  The Elites lost, we won by a miracle I might add.  From there, those same Americans fought and died to end slavery against the South and all those Elites.  Then the folks WHO lost that war, started the KKK and they fought and burn black communities to the ground to make sure blacks dont own anything and to make sure they abort their offspring so as to not grow in numbers.  A deal was made in the 60s and the Elites took over certain cities, many of the Big U and so many other places.  Look how they have taken care of the best black athletes over the years and all those big cities they control.  What do they get from Big U?  A free ride?  That is the biggest rip off in the world.  Complete bullsh*t and using these men and woman to make their school #1 and popular.  ED O ring a bell?  The same Americans who always stand up when called upon are ready to stand by again.  Ready when called!  The same Elites took over soccer in many ways.  This is why I played this battle cry over a year ago.  I knew what was going on.  The middle is going to make a revolution again.  The Elitist vs The Rest.  Good luck Messy and you can always capitulate like others have and try and work with others you dont agree.   You guys started this Jan 5, 2017 on social media and it has never stopped.  We all think differently and we ALL need to be left alone so we can live in freaking freedom.  Freedom comes with a price and that price is blood bro.  Play ball!!!!


It is called party over country for the left, 
OBVI


----------



## messy (Oct 26, 2020)

crush said:


> I keep saying that to myself and wonder what Messy is thinking.  Messy, the true America folks back in the day fought against all the BS from the Elitist  from England in 1776.  The Elites lost, we won by a miracle I might add.  From there, those same Americans fought and died to end slavery against the South and all those Elites.  Then the folks WHO lost that war, started the KKK and they fought and burn black communities to the ground to make sure blacks dont own anything and to make sure they abort their offspring so as to not grow in numbers.  A deal was made in the 60s and the Elites took over certain cities, many of the Big U and so many other places.  Look how they have taken care of the best black athletes over the years and all those big cities they control.  What do they get from Big U?  A free ride?  That is the biggest rip off in the world.  Complete bullsh*t and using these men and woman to make their school #1 and popular.  ED O ring a bell?  The same Americans who always stand up when called upon are ready to stand by again.  Ready when called!  The same Elites took over soccer in many ways.  This is why I played this battle cry over a year ago.  I knew what was going on.  The middle is going to make a revolution again.  The Elitist vs The Rest.  Good luck Messy and you can always capitulate like others have and try and work with others you dont agree.   You guys started this Jan 5, 2017 on social media and it has never stopped.  We all think differently and we ALL need to be left alone so we can live in freaking freedom.  Freedom comes with a price and that price is blood bro.  Play ball!!!!


All I did was post some good observations that  some conservative leaders in England have about Trump.


----------



## nononono (Oct 26, 2020)

messy said:


> I think all the losers on my side have deserted this place like the rats that they are...leaving only 2 embarrassing
> spokespeople for former VP president Joe ( The Sicko Pervert ) Biden.



*The two left are:*
*
" Messy " Financial aka " The Fluffer King "
and
" Husky Poo Poo " aka " The Liberal Ball Washer "*


----------



## messy (Oct 26, 2020)

nononono said:


> *The two left are:*
> *
> " Messy " Financial aka " The Fluffer King "
> and
> " Husky Poo Poo " aka " The Liberal Ball Washer "*


Why do you keep altering my quotes? I’m reporting you right now.


----------



## nononono (Oct 26, 2020)

messy said:


> Why do you keep altering my quotes? I’m reporting you right now.


*You didn't quote anyone but me in post # 9066 *....*
*My o my aren't you wishing you finished school about now....

......Now grow up.
*
*You DNC/CCP Pussy.....*


** You carry the mark with your flipped 9....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 26, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 9357


Waving goodbye already? They still have a couple months before the indictments and bill collectors start popping up.


----------



## messy (Oct 26, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Waving goodbye already? They still have a couple months before the indictments and bill collectors start popping up.


Indictments and bill collectors. That’s what awaits him, isn’t it?


----------



## crush (Oct 26, 2020)

My mom at Disneyland in 1955.  This historic day would make you proud my mama.  Adoptions, adoptions, adoptions everywhere!!!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 26, 2020)

crush said:


> My mom at Disneyland in 1955.  This historic day would make you proud my mama.  Adoptions, adoptions, adoptions everywhere!!!
> 
> View attachment 9365


The good old days.


----------



## Winston Wolf (Oct 26, 2020)

Where did all the assholes go?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 27, 2020)

McConnell: A Republic's 'Legitimacy' Does Not Flow from Left's 'Feelings'
					

Mitch McConnell said that America is a "constitutional republic" and the government's "legitimacy" does not arise from the left's "feelings."




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 27, 2020)

Biden Efforts to Rally Supporters in Philadelphia Goes up in Smoke - Riot Videos Inside
					

Better-attended than their rallies...




					redstate.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 27, 2020)

Just can’t help themselves.








						Democrats say Republicans will regret Barrett confirmation, slam 'manipulation' of Supreme Court
					

Amy Coney Barrett was confirmed to the Supreme Court late Monday, after weeks of partisan bickering over the rationale for confirming justices before an election.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## crush (Oct 27, 2020)

I say, "Heaven Yes"  Also, a few say the right side broke some unwritten rule that the left side wanted to add to their rule book.  Mainly, no one past July is allowed to be confirmed.  Harry changed a few rules as well and this is why everything went down.  Plus, HC lost.  No moving goal post this time left thinkers.  The right just wou;dnt let you move the goal post and now your all mad and having one big tiffie fit.....


----------



## messy (Oct 27, 2020)

Winston Wolf said:


> Where did all the assholes go?


They're doing what they do...chickening out. They have the proud idiot duo of Crush and Sheriff Joe here to hold up their ever-weakening position. I know Joe is proud to stand with Crush on the sinking ship.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 27, 2020)

messy said:


> They're doing what they do...chickening out. They have the proud idiot duo of Crush and Sheriff Joe here to hold up their ever-weakening position. I know Joe is proud to stand with Crush on the sinking ship.


Maybe they’re in the basement with sleepy joe?


----------



## messy (Oct 27, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Maybe they’re in the basement with sleepy joe?


They’re in the basement alright...but not with him.
He is busy forming policy and letting Trump campaign for him.
Oh and Obama, too.
If Florida and NC go against him, we are in for Blue Tsunami next week!


----------



## Desert Hound (Oct 27, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Maybe they’re in the basement with sleepy joe?


Joe is busy. So is Hunter


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1321138196097490947


----------



## crush (Oct 27, 2020)

messy said:


> They’re in the basement alright...but not with him.
> He is busy forming policy and letting Trump campaign for him.
> Oh and Obama, too.
> *If* Florida and NC go against him, we are in for Blue Tsunami next week!


*If *Hillary would have won in 2016 then the Blue team would have got 3 picks to the Supreme Court.  Lot's of *if's *again this time around Messy.


----------



## messy (Oct 27, 2020)

crush said:


> *If *Hillary would have won in 2016 then the Blue team would have got 3 picks to the Supreme Court.  Lot's of *if's *again this time around Messy.


2016 is you people’s favorite year. 
We are beyond that now.
It’s 2020, let’s see what the Dem takeover can do with justice, in the face of a regressive Supreme Court.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 27, 2020)

messy said:


> 2016 is you people’s favorite year.
> We are beyond that now.
> It’s 2020, let’s see what the Dem takeover can do with justice, in the face of a regressive Supreme Court.


Gotta love the that old regressive constitution.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 27, 2020)

Biden Whistleblower: I Have More Damning Tapes on Biden-China Corruption
					






					townhall.com


----------



## nononono (Oct 27, 2020)

Winston Wolf said:


> Where did all the assholes go?


*The one you're looking for is below your waistline to the rear.....
Wipe thorough as we don't need your " Virtual " smell anywhere around here.......*


----------



## messy (Oct 27, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Gotta love the that old regressive constitution.


Thanks for bringing that up, inasmuch as we were discussing the price of tea in China.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 27, 2020)

messy said:


> Thanks for bringing that up, inasmuch as we were discussing the price of tea in China.


You’re welcome, just trying to get your brain on the white track.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 28, 2020)

messy said:


> Thanks for bringing that up, inasmuch as we were discussing the price of tea in China.


Funny how hypocrite joe brings up the Constitution but supports trump. That’s like claiming to be the law and order president as most of your staff either are indicted, go to jail or quit in disgrace. I mean really, Rudy Nosferatu Giuliani is the presidents”lawyer”!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## messy (Oct 28, 2020)

Trump’s Business Partners Allegedly Involved In Human Trafficking, Mafia Matters, Probable Money Laundering
					

A new report from the U.S. Senate Select Committee on Intelligence offers a damning portrait of the people Donald Trump chose as his partners for potential projects in Russia.




					www.forbes.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 28, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Funny how hypocrite joe brings up the Constitution but supports trump. That’s like claiming to be the law and order president as most of your staff either are indicted, go to jail or quit in disgrace. I mean really, Rudy Nosferatu Giuliani is the presidents”lawyer”!


Lock him up.

If I were you I’d be worried Amy will strike down gay marriage too.


----------



## messy (Oct 28, 2020)

Trump's daily rallies are the best thing that has ever happened to the Biden campaign.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 28, 2020)

messy said:


> Trump's daily rallies are the best thing that has ever happened to the Biden campaign.


I like how trump is actually telling his cult at rallies he doesn’t want to be there with them, hilarious! . . . and then they cheer? Idiots, they don’t even understand what is happening around them.


----------



## messy (Oct 28, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I like how trump is actually telling his cult at rallies he doesn’t want to be there with them, hilarious! . . . and then they cheer? Idiots, they don’t even understand what is happening around them.


He said in Iowa he will never be back there if he doesn’t win. 
When many rally attendees get sick in a few weeks and he’s still president, I wonder what he will say then.
Kinda like the Dodgers. 
Looking like a landslide.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## messy (Oct 28, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 9377


This is a really good post for the “2020” forum.
Is it a tribute to President Trump?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 29, 2020)

messy said:


> This is a really good post for the “2020” forum.
> Is it a tribute to President Trump?


trump says he is going to fix all this mess going on under his presidency! Cuz the current president obviously isn’t doing his job! maga! four more years of this!


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 29, 2020)

messy said:


> 2016 is you people’s favorite year.
> We are beyond that now.
> It’s 2020, let’s see what the Dem takeover can do with justice, in the face of a regressive Supreme Court.


The babblings of a fool....
Care to  list how the Supreme Court has been regressive?
Take your time dipshit...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 29, 2020)

messy said:


> He said in Iowa he will never be back there if he doesn’t win.
> When many rally attendees get sick in a few weeks and he’s still president, I wonder what he will say then.
> Kinda like the Dodgers.
> Looking like a landslide.


Thanks Hillary.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 29, 2020)

messy said:


> This is a really good post for the “2020” forum.
> Is it a tribute to President Trump?


Sorry, I meant to post this,








						Philly police ordered to not arrest looters
					

I think we know who ordered it




					hotair.com


----------



## messy (Oct 29, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> The babblings of a fool....
> Care to  list how the Supreme Court has been regressive?
> Take your time dipshit...


Oh you showed up.
Let me offer you condolences on the Trump beating, in case we don’t get to speak next week. It must already sting.
Oh, and Citizens United and Shelby County vs Holder, to name 2.


----------



## crush (Oct 29, 2020)

messy said:


> Oh you showed up.
> Let me offer you condolences on the Trump beating, in case we don’t get to speak next week. It must already sting.
> Oh, and Citizens United and Shelby County vs Holder, to name 2.


Messy, were you more confident 4 years ago with Hillary?  I got what I wanted so if you need to win something, then by all means I hope you win to.  I also hope you're prepared this time around just in case the chickens dont hatch like they were supposed to, like HC was supposed to win and appoint 3 justices.


----------



## crush (Oct 29, 2020)

Messy, let's have a bet bro.  If t wins, I get to throw a dozen eggs that didnt hatch at your face?


----------



## messy (Oct 29, 2020)

crush said:


> Messy, were you more confident 4 years ago with Hillary?  I got what I wanted so if you need to win something, then by all means I hope you win to.  I also hope you're prepared this time around just in case the chickens dont hatch like they were supposed to, like HC was supposed to win and appoint 3 justices.
> 
> View attachment 9382


What do I have to do with 2016? Nothing. 
I know you Trumpies are living 2016 every day, but I said nothing in 2016. 
Joe Biden is running this time, not her. Do you know that?
This will be an embarrassing whupping because America doesn't stand for people like Trump. We want leaders, not cowardly, mean-spirited, selfish dictators.


----------



## messy (Oct 29, 2020)

crush said:


> Messy, let's have a bet bro.  If t wins, I get to throw a dozen eggs that didnt hatch at your face?
> 
> View attachment 9383


What will be really funny is when Trump receives fewer electoral votes than Hillary got! 
He’s already going to receive several million fewer votes.
She was more popular than he is!!!
What do you make of that?


----------



## crush (Oct 29, 2020)

messy said:


> *What do I have to do with 2016? Nothing.*
> I know you Trumpies are living 2016 every day, but I said nothing in 2016.
> Joe Biden is running this time, not her. Do you know that?
> This will be an embarrassing whupping because America doesn't stand for people like Trump. We want leaders, not cowardly, mean-spirited, selfish dictators.


It's just a question about how you were feeling about 2016 results.  You seem very confident this year so I was only curious.  My wife's friend Anna is freaking out.  Four years ago she was so excited and actually came to my house the day before the ass kicking.  She was talking so much smack and was smacking me in my face at my house with her BS!!!  After t won, I asked her how she felt and she was possessed by demons and was a different person and has never been the same.  I'm serious.  Super nice before HC lost.  After HC lost, she's mean, afraid, scared, super over weight, mask supporter, watches CNN only ((100% true)).  The only hope I have for her is she loves kids Messy.


----------



## crush (Oct 29, 2020)

messy said:


> What will be really funny is when Trump receives fewer electoral votes than Hillary got!
> He’s already going to receive several million fewer votes.
> She was more popular than he is!!!
> What do you make of that?


First, can we do the bet if t wins?  I watch CNN half the time and I would say based on what they want, Joe will win.  It's all locked up and that is a half full mind set and I live that way sometimes in sports.  I honestly have no clue on what all of America wants.  I do know most want freedom to choose, speak and worship.  I know they want guns as well.  I think most love the cops and they want law & order.  Either way Messy, I will work with others after this is all over with.


----------



## crush (Oct 29, 2020)

Messy, if Joe were to prevail and become champ, how would you use Jim and Hunter in the administration?  Or would you keep them on the outside?  My heart does go out to HB. My righty friends get all mad at me when I show empathy towards others.  I think bad things happen to him as a kid and he's acting out.  Maxwell I'm sure had it rough as a kid as well with pops Maxwell.  Obviously, this dude has a lot of pain to smoke all that crack. People smoke crack because they got lot's of pain.  Addiction is gnarly for some and those with a lot of money, watch out for crack.

LT should know!!!


----------



## messy (Oct 29, 2020)

crush said:


> Messy, if Joe were to prevail and become champ, how would you use Jim and Hunter in the administration?  Or would you keep them on the outside?  My heart does go out to HB. My righty friends get all mad at me when I show empathy towards others.  I think bad things happen to him as a kid and he's acting out.  Maxwell I'm sure had it rough as a kid as well with pops Maxwell.  Obviously, this dude has a lot of pain to smoke all that crack. People smoke crack because they got lot's of pain.  Addiction is gnarly for some and those with a lot of money, watch out for crack.
> That’s very sympathetic of you. He has endured g
> 
> LT should know!!!


That’s very sympathetic of you.


----------



## crush (Oct 29, 2020)

messy said:


> That’s very sympathetic of you.


When I was a teen ((b4 18)), a rich friend ((parents were 8 figures, not 7 like you)) turn me on to some Coke from Peru.  This is 100%true and I'm confessing my sin to you.  Anyway, my best pal at the time gave me free coke for 3 three months.  I didnt tell anyone.  It actually made me play way better basketball at first and my friends were perplexed at my energy and play.  Well, one day my pal moved and like a lab rat, I started to feel withdrawals and learned the ropes of the business for two months.  I swear, this Columbian dude came to my work the week after my pal moved.  You get the story and I swear I quit with 6 months of trying it the first time and quitting altogether.  That stuff is shit bro and I call the devils juice!!!  So I can empathize through experience.  I quit 37 years ago and HB never did I guess.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 29, 2020)

messy said:


> What will be really funny is when Trump receives fewer electoral votes than Hillary got!
> He’s already going to receive several million fewer votes.
> She was more popular than he is!!!
> What do you make of that?


Still living in 2016 huh?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 29, 2020)




----------



## messy (Oct 29, 2020)

crush said:


> When I was a teen ((b4 18)), a rich friend ((parents were 8 figures, not 7 like you)) turn me on to some Coke from Peru.  This is 100%true and I'm confessing my sin to you.  Anyway, my best pal at the time gave me free coke for 3 three months.  I didnt tell anyone.  It actually made me play way better basketball at first and my friends were perplexed at my energy and play.  Well, one day my pal moved and like a lab rat, I started to feel withdrawals and learned the ropes of the business for two months.  I swear, this Columbian dude came to my work the week after my pal moved.  You get the story and I swear I quit with 6 months of trying it the first time and quitting altogether.  That stuff is shit bro and I call the devils juice!!!  So I can empathize through experience.  I quit 37 years ago and HB never did I guess.


I loved Coke from Peru...and Bolivia! Peruvian was more flaky in texture  and lighter buzz, whereas the Bolivian was more rocky in texture and a speedier buzz.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 29, 2020)

messy said:


> I loved Coke from Peru...and Bolivia! Peruvian was more flaky in texture  and lighter buzz, whereas the Bolivian was more rocky in texture and a speedier buzz.


Blue baby blue.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 29, 2020)

Georgia senator to skip debate after Democratic rival goes viral
					

Sen. David Perdue (R-Ga.) will skip the final scheduled debate with rival Jon Ossoff after the Democrat launched a fiery attack at a Wednesday forum that went viral.In the Wednesday debate on WTOC,…




					thehill.com


----------



## Lion Eyes (Oct 30, 2020)

messy said:


> Oh you showed up.
> Let me offer you condolences on the Trump beating, in case we don’t get to speak next week. It must already sting.
> Oh, and Citizens United and Shelby County vs Holder, to name 2.


The only thing that stings is your stupidity.
Citizens United? Muahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa....read &comprehend the first amendment, freedom of speech. 
On January 21, 2010, the Supreme Court issued a ruling in _Citizens United v. Federal Election Commissio_n overruling an earlier decision,_ Austin v. Michigan State Chamber of Comm_erce (Austin), that allowed prohibitions on independent expenditures by corporations. The Court also overruled the part of _McConnell v. Federal Election Commission_ that held that corporations could be banned from making electioneering communications. The Court upheld the reporting and disclaimer requirements for independent expenditures and electioneering communications. The Court’s ruling did not affect the ban on corporate contributions. 

Regarding Shelby v Holder: 
On June 25, 2013, the Supreme Court ruled that the coverage formula in Section 4(b) of the Voting Rights Act — which determines which jurisdictions are covered by Section 5 — is unconstitutional because it is based on an old formula. As a practical matter this means that Section 5 is inoperable until Congress enacts a new coverage formula, which the decision invited Congress to do. 
Has Congress done their job?


----------



## nononono (Oct 30, 2020)

messy said:


> 2016 is you people’s favorite year.
> We are beyond that now.
> It’s 2020, let’s see what the Dem takeover can do with justice, in the face of a regressive Supreme Court.


*Wake up and smell " Your " currency.....*


----------



## Nonononono (Oct 30, 2020)




----------



## nononono (Oct 30, 2020)

messy said:


> What do I have to do with 2016? Nothing.
> I know you Trumpies are living 2016 every day, but I said nothing in 2016.
> Joe Biden is running this time, not her. Do you know that?
> This will be an embarrassing whupping because America doesn't stand for people like Trump. We want leaders, not cowardly, mean-spirited, selfish dictators.


*If Biden loses, he wants to know if he can give you 
a back massage with a " runny " nose....*


----------



## nononono (Oct 30, 2020)

Nonononono said:


>









*Roses are RED....*
*Biden is BLUE...
Nuzzle that in BED...*
*Cuz Biden is THROUGH....*


----------



## messy (Oct 31, 2020)

Huge voter turnout so far. Good for our system!


----------



## espola (Oct 31, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> The only thing that stings is your stupidity.
> Citizens United? Muahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa....read &comprehend the first amendment, freedom of speech.
> On January 21, 2010, the Supreme Court issued a ruling in _Citizens United v. Federal Election Commissio_n overruling an earlier decision,_ Austin v. Michigan State Chamber of Comm_erce (Austin), that allowed prohibitions on independent expenditures by corporations. The Court also overruled the part of _McConnell v. Federal Election Commission_ that held that corporations could be banned from making electioneering communications. The Court upheld the reporting and disclaimer requirements for independent expenditures and electioneering communications. The Court’s ruling did not affect the ban on corporate contributions.
> 
> ...


Corporations are not citizens.


----------



## nononono (Oct 31, 2020)

espola said:


> Corporations are not citizens.


*And you are not worthy of Human status.....






*


----------



## Nonononono (Oct 31, 2020)

nononono said:


> *If Biden loses, he wants to know if he can give you
> a back massage with a " runny " nose....*


----------



## nononono (Oct 31, 2020)

Nonononono said:


>


----------



## messy (Oct 31, 2020)

Nonononono said:


>


Nice try! “If Biden loses”. LOL


----------



## nononono (Oct 31, 2020)

messy said:


> Nice try! “If Biden loses”. LOL


----------



## messy (Nov 1, 2020)

__





						National Committee of Asian American Republicans(Asian.GOP)
					

National Committee of Asian American Republicans(Asian.GOP) official website.Raise the awareness in  Asian Communities about the importance of participating in the political process,which has a great impact on  everyone's life, for future generations, and for the fate of this great nation.




					www.asian.gop
				




More Republicans on America’s side in the election.


----------



## messy (Nov 1, 2020)

Republican Voters Against Trump
					

These are Republicans, former Republicans, conservatives, and former Trump voters who can’t support Trump for president this fall.




					rvat.org


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 1, 2020)

messy said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They’re still pissed off about Hiroshima and Nagasaki.
Get over it already.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 1, 2020)

Pittsburgh Post-Gazette Endorses Donald Trump: 'He Has Put America First'
					

The Pittsburgh Post-Gazette on Sunday endorsed President Donald Trump for re-election, its first time endorsing a Republican since 1972.




					www.breitbart.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 1, 2020)




----------



## messy (Nov 1, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> They’re still pissed off about Hiroshima and Nagasaki.
> Get over it already.


That was a Democrat.


----------



## messy (Nov 1, 2020)

At what point is I’ll it be a landslide?
If Trump gets fewer than Hillary’s 232?
I don’t think so...I think Biden would have to get 320 to call it a landslide.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 1, 2020)

messy said:


> That was a Democrat.


What does that have to do with it?
They hate America so of course they don’t like Trump, they are just like you and espola.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 1, 2020)

messy said:


> At what point is I’ll it be a landslide?
> If Trump gets fewer than Hillary’s 232?
> I don’t think so...I think Biden would have to get 320 to call it a landslide.


Anything over 303 is a landslide.


----------



## messy (Nov 1, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Anything over 303 is a landslide.


You mean against an incumbent? Yeah that makes sense.


----------



## messy (Nov 1, 2020)

I’m already proud of America for rebounding like this.
Could be a landslide, but in any event the outcome is clear.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 1, 2020)

Trump Supporters Spend Weekend Clogging America’s Highways
					

Cars and trucks carrying Trump 2020 flags swamped freeways from New Jersey to Texas on Sunday as supporters posted #TrumpTrain videos on Twitter.




					www.thedailybeast.com


----------



## espola (Nov 1, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Trump Supporters Spend Weekend Clogging America’s Highways
> 
> 
> Cars and trucks carrying Trump 2020 flags swamped freeways from New Jersey to Texas on Sunday as supporters posted #TrumpTrain videos on Twitter.
> ...


Here's a thought - every vehicle involved in the episodes has a license plate and most of the major highways have traffic cameras scattered here and there, many with plate reader capability.


----------



## messy (Nov 2, 2020)

Funny announcement from Trump.
Heading into court the day after the election.
That’s like saying you’re appealing the result of your game before you play it.


----------



## crush (Nov 2, 2020)

Joe finally told the truth yesterday.  He said the truth is, that in order to beat the Corona Virus, you first must beat "The Donald" because he's the actual virus.  I knew it all along too.  This was played on us and the kids are stuck in the middle and used by assholes as pawns.  Total low life's pull that stunt and it will be dealt with soon.  Karma is coming.  It's like a human shield of kids so one side can try and get their power back.  Losers!!!!  I think t is the only virus that causes panic attacks, cheating, riots, blame shifting, Winter of Darkness, my way is the only way and I will teach your kids the truth at our schools that you have to go to in order to learn what we want you to learn.  Those days are long gone and a major shift in education is coming.


----------



## espola (Nov 2, 2020)

espola said:


> Here's a thought - every vehicle involved in the episodes has a license plate and most of the major highways have traffic cameras scattered here and there, many with plate reader capability.


Not only that - some of the morons are celebrating their exploits on FB and Twitter.  I don't think the FBI is going to have much trouble finding them.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 2, 2020)

espola said:


> Not only that - some of the morons are celebrating their exploits on FB and Twitter.  I don't think the FBI is going to have much trouble finding them.


Yeah no, you dick.









						‘Trump Train’ Incident With Biden Bus: Police Say Biden-Harris Vehicle Likely At Fault | The Daily Wire
					






					www.dailywire.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 2, 2020)

messy said:


> Funny announcement from Trump.
> Heading into court the day after the election.
> That’s like saying you’re appealing the result of your game before you play it.


Almost and bad as this ignorant victim.









						Sen James Clyburn says 'voter suppression' is only way Biden can lose
					

James Clyburn (D - South Carolina) complained about voter suppression during a heated Fox News interview on Sunday, charging that many black residents of his state have had issues casting ballots.



					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 2, 2020)

Trump Defends Texas Caravan That Was Attacked by Biden Staffer
					

Trump hits back as media descends on innocents.




					redstate.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 2, 2020)

Speaking of ignorant.








						Maxine Waters Is Losing It Over Black Support for Trump
					

Maxine Waters is being more ridiculous than usual.




					redstate.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 2, 2020)

James Clyburn Starts to Panic About Black Voters Shifting to Trump
					

Democrat Congressman James Clyburn is berating black voters who are choosing President Donald Trump over former Vice President Joe Biden. In fact, he's so panicked about Trump winning that he's




					townhall.com


----------



## crush (Nov 2, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> James Clyburn Starts to Panic About Black Voters Shifting to Trump
> 
> 
> Democrat Congressman James Clyburn is berating black voters who are choosing President Donald Trump over former Vice President Joe Biden. In fact, he's so panicked about Trump winning that he's
> ...


Jan 5th, 2017 so many "friends" from FB drew a line in da sand and said basically, "vote my way or were not friends anymore."  It's also like, "Believe my religion or I will cut your head off."  My black friends who teach said many have had enough of one side telling them how to live and vote and what to believe. Their being told if they don't vote for Joe, then their not black."  Imagine that BS.  So in order to have a true friendship with the Blue Team, that is all about truth and love, you must choose them only and vote like them, believe in their religion basically and STFU!!!!  No way the majority goes with that team.


----------



## messy (Nov 2, 2020)

crush said:


> Jan 5th, 2017 so many "friends" from FB drew a line in da sand and said basically, "vote my way or were not friends anymore."  It's also like, "Believe my religion or I will cut your head off."  My black friends who teach said many have had enough of one side telling them how to live and vote and what to believe. Their being told if they don't vote for Joe, then their not black."  Imagine that BS.  So in order to have a true friendship with the Blue Team, that is all about truth and love, you must choose them only and vote like them, believe in their religion basically and STFU!!!!  No way the majority goes with that team.


What is “their religion?” Btw, try the red ones this morning...not sure the yellow ones are working for you.


----------



## crush (Nov 2, 2020)

messy said:


> *What is “their religion?*” Btw, try the *red ones *this morning...not sure the *yellow ones* are working for you.


I think you no the answer to you're question Messy.  Look, I never take pills bro. I new a guy WHO was a complete Messy and took pills from his old man and opened them or smashed them and than he snorted them to get a quicker high and then died. Stupid people dont fall for that lie and some people need pills to help them and I respect that.  I'm so stupid and dumb, a complete fool I am.  I am stupid, I'm stupid, Me stupid?  How stupid are you Bob?  Bob need's help.  I, I, I, I, I, I,  stu, stu, stu, stu, stupid or something like that Messy?  Attention all stupid people who want to be free.  Cast you're vote  you dummies.  You better vote for the right team or know friendship with those on the Blue Team.  It's either get loved by the Blue Team or never be friends with them, like ever!!!


----------



## crush (Nov 2, 2020)

"I'm tired. I've been a Democrat, I am a Democrat, all my life. Sixty-four years. Last four years I voted for Hillary Clinton. This year, I decided to vote for President Trump. I'm not a bootlicker. I'm not an Uncle Tom. I'm none of those things. I'm somebody who is in a poor, impoverished community," Flint, Michigan City Council Member Maurice Davis said during a recent Trump campaign event. "People are losing everything and when Mr. Trump said *‘what the hell do you have to lose?’ *He was talking to me.”


----------



## messy (Nov 2, 2020)

crush said:


> "I'm tired. I've been a Democrat, I am a Democrat, all my life. Sixty-four years. Last four years I voted for Hillary Clinton. This year, I decided to vote for President Trump. I'm not a bootlicker. I'm not an Uncle Tom. I'm none of those things. I'm somebody who is in a poor, impoverished community," Flint, Michigan City Council Member Maurice Davis said during a recent Trump campaign event. "People are losing everything and when Mr. Trump said *‘what the hell do you have to lose?’ *He was talking to me.”


Cool story, bro’. Election isn’t looking close at this point. All Biden needed to win was those 3 states T won by a hair. Seems apparent he has those and a few more!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 2, 2020)

crush said:


> Jan 5th, 2017 so many "friends" from FB drew a line in da sand and said basically, "vote my way or were not friends anymore."  It's also like, "Believe my religion or I will cut your head off."  My black friends who teach said many have had enough of one side telling them how to live and vote and what to believe. Their being told if they don't vote for Joe, then their not black."  Imagine that BS.  So in order to have a true friendship with the Blue Team, that is all about truth and love, you must choose them only and vote like them, believe in their religion basically and STFU!!!!  No way the majority goes with that team.


Yes, and they are the party of tolerance.
Just ask them.


----------



## crush (Nov 2, 2020)

*Unemployment soars: L.A.-Orange County No. 2 in U.S., Inland Empire No. 8*
*L.A.-O.C.'s unemployment rate rose 9.7 percentage points to 13.6%*

Bureau of Labor Statistics data shows that the L.A.-O.C. region’s unemployment rate soared 9.7 percentage points to 13.6% in the year ended in September. Of 51 large metros ranked, only Las Vegas had a larger increase: a 10.9 percentage-point increase to 14.8% in September. Both regional economies are tied to tourism, which has suffered from the public’s unwillingness to travel during the pandemic.

*L.A.-O.C.’s unemployment rate in September was also boosted by the state’s strict business limitations designed to slow the coronavirus spread*.* A year earlier, when the state and national economies were strong, the region’s unemployment was 3.9%* — seventh-highest among big metros.


----------



## messy (Nov 2, 2020)

crush said:


> *Unemployment soars: L.A.-Orange County No. 2 in U.S., Inland Empire No. 8*
> *L.A.-O.C.'s unemployment rate rose 9.7 percentage points to 13.6%*
> 
> Bureau of Labor Statistics data shows that the L.A.-O.C. region’s unemployment rate soared 9.7 percentage points to 13.6% in the year ended in September. Of 51 large metros ranked, only Las Vegas had a larger increase: a 10.9 percentage-point increase to 14.8% in September. Both regional economies are tied to tourism, which has suffered from the public’s unwillingness to travel during the pandemic.
> ...


Good news! Joe was a big part of the team that pulled us out of the GOP recession last time; I reckon he will do it again!


----------



## crush (Nov 2, 2020)

messy said:


> *Good news!* Joe was a big part of the team that pulled us out of the GOP recession last time; I reckon he will do it again!


This is horrible news for so many in Socal.  Later Messy!!!  Pete Rose and the great Outlaw got banned for life so enjoy the company,  Come back as new avatar and play again.


----------



## nononono (Nov 3, 2020)

messy said:


> Good news! Joe was a big part of the team that pulled us out of the GOP recession last time; I reckon he will do it again!


*Yur a Joke.....


Yur Party is a Joke....*


*DEMOCRATS = FILTHY CRIMINALS*


----------



## crush (Nov 3, 2020)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 3, 2020)




----------



## Lion Eyes (Nov 5, 2020)

So...when is the "blue tide" going to arrive?
Maybe it's the "blue landslide"?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 5, 2020)

Lion Eyes said:


> So...when is the "blue tide" going to arrive?
> Maybe it's the "blue landslide"?


Arizona for one, Michigan, Wisconsin back in blue . . . Georgia?


----------



## espola (Nov 5, 2020)

At one point in yesterday's nonsense, t's lawyers were trying to stop the counting in Michigan at a point when the official released count had him losing.  

Curiously, the Maine and Nebraska electoral vote laws balanced out, with Biden getting a vote in Nebraska and t a vote in Maine.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 5, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Arizona for one, Michigan, Wisconsin back in blue . . . Georgia?


You guys laid a big egg on Tuesday.


----------



## Racist Joe (Nov 5, 2020)




----------



## espola (Nov 5, 2020)

Stolen from the web -- "Murdoch: You worked for me, I never said I worked for you."


----------



## nononono (Nov 5, 2020)

espola said:


> Stolen from the web -- "Murdoch: You worked for me, I never said I worked for you."


*Hey Spola.......*
*
You and yours are going to be hunted down and locked up for what you've done to 
my AMERICA.....Remember that....!

There is no such thing as " Small Theft "..
*
*Theft is Theft....Remember that.....!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 5, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You guys laid a big egg on Tuesday.


That was Election Day count mostly. Democracy is still at work.


----------



## espola (Nov 6, 2020)

Possibly 306-232, depending on final counting work and recounts.  Biden (so far) has received more votes than any other candidate for US President and is leading t by over 4 million nationwide.


----------



## crush (Nov 6, 2020)

espola said:


> Possibly 306-232, depending on final counting work and recounts.  Biden (so far) has received more votes than any other candidate for US President and is leading t by over 4 million nationwide.


Amazing come back.  Job well done Espola and Blue Team.  I take everything back and I see that I'm a coo coo and stupid and just in the darkness.  My eyes can see now and I was so wrong.  Please forgive me and I kneel before you oh great one.  You and Messy and EOTL were trying to get us to see and now I see excstly what is going on.  When can my kid play soccer in socal legally?  When will the Dark Winter end?  Again, you were so right and I give you all victory.  Congratulations on wining the race bro.  Wow, so hard fought and amazing story.  I can;t wait to hear how it all came to be.


----------



## whatithink (Nov 6, 2020)

espola said:


> Possibly 306-232, depending on final counting work and recounts.  Biden (so far) has received more votes than any other candidate for US President and is leading t by over 4 million nationwide.


Its worth noting that Trump has also received more votes than any other candidate, with the exception of Biden obviously.


----------



## crush (Nov 6, 2020)

whatithink said:


> *Its worth noting that Trump has also received more votes than any other candidat*e, with the exception of Biden obviously.


I was thinking the same thing.  Those poor little souls almost pulled it off.  Old Joe pulled it off like he said he would.  Amazing those little trumpters made it so close.  The fact is, it looks like a red wave and a few sets of blue waves came in and the last big wave of the night was a big blue wave filled with_______________ and all for _________________?  A miracle?  Like they always say, last wave in always win


----------



## Booter (Nov 6, 2020)

It sure will be nice having an educated American women as our First Lady.


----------



## espola (Nov 6, 2020)

T's last act - will it be to hire a couple of 14th street hookers to pee on the Oval Office rug on his last night in the WH?


----------



## espola (Nov 6, 2020)

whatithink said:


> Its worth noting that Trump has also received more votes than any other candidate, with the exception of Biden obviously.


He finally beat Hillary's numbers.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 6, 2020)

Booter said:


> It sure will be nice having an educated American women as our First Lady.


A legal resident? One who didn’t pose nude? One who cares (do U)? By the way, how long does it take to lose the thick accent? Doesn’t the first hooker have any friends she can practice speaking English with?


----------



## espola (Nov 6, 2020)

How Arizona flipped -- the Navajos rose up.  The Navajo Reservation counties gave Biden a 72,000 vote head start.  Biden leads in the whole state by about 30,000.

"Apache, Navajo and Coconino counties, the three that overlap the Navajo Nation, went solidly for Joe Biden, with 73,954 votes compared to just 2,010 for incumbent President Donald Trump — a 97 percent turnout for Biden compared to 51 percent statewide. "









						Arizona flips! Navajos contribute to historic shift - Navajo Times
					

For only the second time in the last 70 years, Arizona voters went for the Democratic candidate for president, and Navajo voters contributed to the swing.




					navajotimes.com


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 6, 2020)

Booter said:


> It sure will be nice having an educated American women as our First Lady.


The adulteress?
Biden or Willy’s bitch?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 6, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That was Election Day count mostly. Democracy is still at work.


Is that what you call it?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 6, 2020)

espola said:


> How Arizona flipped -- the Navajos rose up.  The Navajo Reservation counties gave Biden a 72,000 vote head start.  Biden leads in the whole state by about 30,000.
> 
> "Apache, Navajo and Coconino counties, the three that overlap the Navajo Nation, went solidly for Joe Biden, with 73,954 votes compared to just 2,010 for incumbent President Donald Trump — a 97 percent turnout for Biden compared to 51 percent statewide. "
> 
> ...


Indians can vote?
Women, blacks and now injuns?
What the hell?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 6, 2020)

espola said:


> T's last act - will it be to hire a couple of 14th street hookers to pee on the Oval Office rug on his last night in the WH?


If anyone knows about pissing on things it is you and you mattress protector.


----------



## espola (Nov 6, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> If anyone knows about pissing on things it is you and you mattress protector.


The last time I wet the bed I was unconscious with a catheter installed.


----------



## espola (Nov 7, 2020)

espola said:


> He finally beat Hillary's numbers.


And Obama's.


----------



## crush (Nov 7, 2020)

espola said:


> The last time I wet the bed I was unconscious with a catheter installed.


It's been a long time when I wet my bed but I'm starting to leak as i run to the bathroom when I wake up.  Tough getting old.  Some old dudes will never change either and that's on them.


----------



## Racist Joe (Nov 7, 2020)

*WELL I HOPE YOUR SATISFIED !!!*


----------



## Booter (Nov 7, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> A legal resident? One who didn’t pose nude? One who cares (do U)? By the way, how long does it take to lose the thick accent? Doesn’t the first hooker have any friends she can practice speaking English with?


"Melanie" learned English in some European sailor wanna hump-hump bar and it didn't improve much from there.  The White House is going to need some major fumigation after that trashy slut moves out.


----------



## whatithink (Nov 7, 2020)

ByeThen


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 7, 2020)

espola said:


> How Arizona flipped -- the Navajos rose up.  The Navajo Reservation counties gave Biden a 72,000 vote head start.  Biden leads in the whole state by about 30,000.
> 
> "Apache, Navajo and Coconino counties, the three that overlap the Navajo Nation, went solidly for Joe Biden, with 73,954 votes compared to just 2,010 for incumbent President Donald Trump — a 97 percent turnout for Biden compared to 51 percent statewide. "
> 
> ...


The people have spoken.


----------



## Nonononono (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 7, 2020)

Kamala Harris makes history many times over as vice president-elect
					

Kamala Harris will be the first female vice president, as well as the first Black and Asian American person to occupy that post.




					www.latimes.com


----------



## espola (Nov 7, 2020)

Been hearing this a lot on the news today --


----------



## espola (Nov 7, 2020)

Since it is a weekend and the weather is nice in DC, there may be a bigger crowd around the White House tomorrow celebrating t's departure than there was at his inaugural.


----------



## Booter (Nov 7, 2020)

Morten Øverbye

@morten
He promised to run the country like he ran his business. It ended with Rudy Giuliani outside Four Season Total Landscaping next to a dildo shop, after a staffer mistakenly thought the empty parking lot was a Four Seasons hotel.



2:34 PM · Nov 7, 2020

27.1K

8.5K people are Tweeting about this


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 8, 2020)

espola said:


> Since it is a weekend and the weather is nice in DC, there may be a bigger crowd around the White House tomorrow celebrating t's departure than there was at his inaugural.


Sounds like Joe’s message is sinking in.  It’s been a long 4 years for you people.


----------



## espola (Nov 9, 2020)

If t really is in Putin's pocket, what thins could he do to win Putin's favor on his way out the door?

I guess, for one, he could disrupt the Department of Defense --









						Trump fires Secretary of Defense Mark Esper
					

President Donald Trump announced on Twitter Monday that he has fired Secretary of Defense Mark Esper, and that Christopher Miller, who serves as director of the National Counterterrorism Center, will become acting secretary "effective immediately."




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 9, 2020)

espola said:


> If t really is in Putin's pocket, what thins could he do to win Putin's favor on his way out the door?
> 
> I guess, for one, he could disrupt the Department of Defense --
> 
> ...


He owes vlad big and will look to get right one way or another. He will sell the US out and never think twice about it.


----------



## thelonggame (Nov 9, 2020)

Booter said:


> Morten Øverbye
> @morten
> He promised to run the country like he ran his business. It ended with Rudy Giuliani outside Four Season Total Landscaping next to a dildo shop, after a staffer mistakenly thought the empty parking lot was a Four Seasons hotel.
> 
> ...


This is how Trump feels about his supporters. He never cared for any of them, or anyone else. He just played on the fact that people need to choose a side and he made his side easier because it required no thinking. Most trolls will move back underground now and find a new messiah.


----------



## crush (Nov 9, 2020)

thelonggame said:


> This is how Trump feels about his supporters. He never cared for any of them, or anyone else. He just played on the fact that people need to choose a side and he made his side easier because it required no thinking. Most trolls will move back underground now and find a new messiah.


EOTL, why do you have so many avatars?


----------



## thelonggame (Nov 9, 2020)

crush said:


> EOTL, why do you have so many avatars?


How do you have so few brain cells?


----------



## crush (Nov 9, 2020)

thelonggame said:


> How do you have so few brain cells?


What % of your brain do you use Long Game?


----------



## Nonononono (Nov 9, 2020)

Booter said:


> Morten Øverbye
> @morten
> He promised to run the country like he ran his business. It ended with Rudy Giuliani outside Four Season Total Landscaping next to a dildo shop, after a staffer mistakenly thought the empty parking lot was a Four Seasons hotel.
> 
> ...


----------



## nononono (Nov 11, 2020)

*FILTHY DEMOCRATS = FILTHY CRIMINALS


ENJOY YOUR " FILTH " DEMOCRATS.....*


----------



## Booter (Nov 13, 2020)

nononono said:


> *FILTHY DEMOCRATS = FILTHY CRIMINALS
> 
> 
> ENJOY YOUR " FILTH " DEMOCRATS.....*


I'll tell you what I enjoy most is every post you put up.  Each one is funnier than the last.  Thank you so much for the endless amount of joy you bring me.


----------



## nononono (Nov 13, 2020)

Booter said:


> I'll tell you what I enjoy most is every post you put up.  Each one is funnier than the last.  Thank you so much for the endless amount of joy you bring me.



*You're very Welcome......*








*Now go find your own flag...!*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Nov 13, 2020)

Booter said:


> Thank you so much for the endless amount of joy you bring me.


Just what your wife tells me.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Nov 13, 2020)

Booter said:


> I'll tell you what I enjoy most is every post you put up.  Each one is funnier than the last.  Thank you so much for the endless amount of joy you bring me.


To me his posts are filler I scroll past. I have no time for his anti-democracy, lunatic ramblings.


----------



## nononono (Nov 13, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> To me his posts are filler I scroll past. I have no time for his anti-democracy, lunatic ramblings.



*You have a history of willful ignorance due to scrolling past the.....*

*TRUTH..!

You will not be able to look past the CIVIL UNREST 
due to your willful ignorance....

Your Party created this endgame ...

If Trump wins there will be CIVIL UNREST.
If Joe n The Ho win THERE WILL BE CIVIL UNREST.

Either way you lose ya spineless pussy. *


----------



## Booter (Nov 13, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> To me his posts are filler I scroll past. I have no time for his anti-democracy, lunatic ramblings.





nononono said:


> *You have a history of willful ignorance due to scrolling past the.....*
> 
> *TRUTH..!
> 
> ...


If Trump wins - that's what I'm talking about.  Thank you!


----------



## notintheface (Nov 13, 2020)

nononono said:


> *You will not be able to look past the CIVIL UNREST
> due to your willful ignorance....
> 
> Your Party created this endgame ...*


----------



## nononono (Nov 13, 2020)

Booter said:


> If Trump wins - that's what I'm talking about.  Thank you!



*I can face the TRUTH.....we have a CRIMINAL EMPIRE that just attempted to*
*steal an election....You are all minions for the DARK SIDE....
I'm here to FIGHT YOU AND YOUR EVIL ....!


*
*FILTHY DEMOCRATS = FILTHY CRIMINALS*


----------



## Booter (Nov 16, 2020)

nononono said:


> *I can face the TRUTH.....we have a CRIMINAL EMPIRE that just attempted to*
> *steal an election....You are all minions for the DARK SIDE....
> I'm here to FIGHT YOU AND YOUR EVIL ....!*
> 
> ...


Nono I'm sorry for making fun of you in the past.  I think you have some mental health issues and I've been cruel to you.  So, I'm sorry.  I hope you can get the help you need.

People often don’t get the mental health services they need because they don’t know where to start.
Talk to your primary care doctor or another health professional about mental health problems. Ask them to connect you with the right mental health services.
If you do not have a health professional who is able to assist you, use these resources to find help for yourself, your friends, your family, or your students.

*Get Immediate Help in a Crisis*
*Call 911* if you or someone you know is in immediate danger or go to the nearest emergency room.
*National Suicide Prevention Lifeline
Call 1-800-273-TALK (8255); En Español 1-888-628-9454*
The Lifeline is a free, confidential crisis hotline that is available to everyone 24 hours a day, seven days a week. The Lifeline connects callers to the nearest crisis center in the Lifeline national network. These centers provide crisis counseling and mental health referrals. People who are deaf, hard of hearing, or have hearing loss can contact the Lifeline via TTY at 1-800-799-4889.
*Crisis Text Line
Text “HELLO” to 741741*
The Crisis Text hotline is available 24 hours a day, seven days a week throughout the U.S. The Crisis Text Line serves anyone, in any type of crisis, connecting them with a crisis counselor who can provide support and information.
*Veterans Crisis Line
Call 1-800-273-TALK (8255) and press 1 or text to 838255*
The Veterans Crisis Line is a free, confidential resource that connects veterans 24 hours a day, seven days a week with a trained responder. The service is available to all veterans, even if they are not registered with the VA or enrolled in VA healthcare. People who are deaf, hard of hearing, or have hearing loss can call 1-800-799-4889.
*Disaster Distress Helpline
Call 1-800-985-5990 or text “TalkWithUs” to 66746*
The disaster distress helpline provides immediate crisis counseling for people who are experiencing emotional distress related to any natural or human-caused disaster. The helpline is free, multilingual, confidential, and available 24 hours a day, seven days a week.
*Contact social media outlets directly* if you are concerned about a friend’s social media updates *or dial 911 in an emergency*.
View the *NIMH 5 action steps for helping someone in emotional pain* infographic to see how you can help those in distress.
*Find a Health Care Provider or Treatment*
Treatment for mental illnesses usually consists of therapy, medication, or a combination of the two. Treatment can be given in person or through a phone or computer (telehealth). It can sometimes be difficult to know where to start when looking for mental health care, but there are many ways to find a provider who will meet your needs.
*Primary Care Provider: *Your primary care practitioner can be an important resource, providing initial mental health screenings and referrals to mental health specialists. If you have an appointment with your primary care provider, consider bringing up your mental health concerns and asking for help.
*Federal Resources:* Some federal agencies offer resources for identifying health care providers and help in finding low-cost health services. These include:

Be Best!


----------



## nononono (Nov 16, 2020)

Booter said:


> Nono I'm sorry for making fun of you in the past.  I think you have some mental health issues and I've been cruel to you.  So, I'm sorry.  I hope you can get the help you need.
> 
> People often don’t get the mental health services they need because they don’t know where to start.
> Talk to your primary care doctor or another health professional about mental health problems. Ask them to connect you with the right mental health services.
> ...


*Be Best If you look over your shoulder from here on out.......
Supporting Criminals is not a safe lifestyle....


Nice try at your demented humor.......*

*FILTHY DEMOCRATS = FILTHY CRIMINALS*


----------



## espola (Nov 27, 2020)

Paging Mr. Pence -- Please report to the Oval Office with your 25th Amendment paperwork properly filled out.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 27, 2020)

Booter said:


> Nono I'm sorry for making fun of you in the past.  I think you have some mental health issues and I've been cruel to you.  So, I'm sorry.  I hope you can get the help you need.
> 
> People often don’t get the mental health services they need because they don’t know where to start.
> Talk to your primary care doctor or another health professional about mental health problems. Ask them to connect you with the right mental health services.
> ...


Is this how you made it through the last 4 years?  Bootsie I'm sorry for making fun of you in the past.  I think you have some mental health issues and I've been cruel to you.  It's nice to see you got the help you needed.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 27, 2020)

thelonggame said:


> This is how Trump feels about his supporters. He never cared for any of them, or anyone else. He just played on the fact that people need to choose a side and he made his side easier because it required no thinking. Most trolls will move back underground now and find a new messiah.


That's funny.  Husker did that very thing 4 years ago.  But he rehabbed on a strict diet of waffles as he fell in line with the Russia narrative.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 27, 2020)

espola said:


> Paging Mr. Pence -- Please report to the Oval Office with your 25th Amendment paperwork properly filled out.


Shhhhush! Democrats don't like to admit that they were beat by a Munchkin


----------



## thelonggame (Nov 29, 2020)

Bruddah IZ said:


> That's funny.  Husker did that very thing 4 years ago.  But he rehabbed on a strict diet of waffles as he fell in line with the Russia narrative.


So you're still supporting Trump? You should be calling the hotline numbers posted. They'll take care of you.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Nov 30, 2020)

thelonggame said:


> So you're still supporting Trump? You should be calling the hotline numbers posted. They'll take care of you.


Hotline gave the same advice they gave Huspola 4 years ago.  Run and hide.


----------



## espola (Dec 19, 2020)

https://scontent.fsan1-1.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/132024882_2451937545101119_3066784805182638292_n.jpg?_nc_cat=102&ccb=2&_nc_sid=dbeb18&_nc_ohc=UMh6XaKYaxIAX_XY3K5&_nc_ht=scontent.fsan1-1.fna&oh=94d4be0ecc4fc683d994d26b41fbe3b1&oe=60050F75


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 20, 2020)

espola said:


> https://scontent.fsan1-1.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/132024882_2451937545101119_3066784805182638292_n.jpg?_nc_cat=102&ccb=2&_nc_sid=dbeb18&_nc_ohc=UMh6XaKYaxIAX_XY3K5&_nc_ht=scontent.fsan1-1.fna&oh=94d4be0ecc4fc683d994d26b41fbe3b1&oe=60050F75


Mission accomplished.


----------



## tenacious (Dec 24, 2020)

Where has Lion and his little friend the Plummer gone?  My christmass present to myself this year is I'm going to take a day to verbally slap them around.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 24, 2020)

tenacious said:


> Where has Lion and his little friend the Plummer gone?  My christmass present to myself this year is I'm going to take a day to verbally slap them around.


Even those without self-respect get embarrassed too.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 28, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Even those without self-respect get embarrassed too.


You tellʻum safe space boy.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 31, 2020)

The US Justice Department began an investigation into Loeffler after she sold millions of dollars in stock in January following a private briefing on the coronavirus. Loeffler, a multimillionaire, is also married to the chairman of the New York Stock Exchange.

Perdue also came under scrutiny for buying stock in a personal-protective-equipment company on the same day he got a classified Senate briefing on the coronavirus. A US Justice Department investigation was also dropped without charges.








						Democratic Senate candidate Jon Ossoff delivered a verbal one-two punch when a Fox News crew approached him at a campaign stop on live TV
					

"We have two United States senators in Georgia who have blatantly used their offices to enrich themselves. This is beyond partisanship," Ossoff said.




					www.businessinsider.com


----------



## tenacious (Jan 2, 2021)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The US Justice Department began an investigation into Loeffler after she sold millions of dollars in stock in January following a private briefing on the coronavirus. Loeffler, a multimillionaire, is also married to the chairman of the New York Stock Exchange.
> 
> Perdue also came under scrutiny for buying stock in a personal-protective-equipment company on the same day he got a classified Senate briefing on the coronavirus. A US Justice Department investigation was also dropped without charges.
> 
> ...


That stock trade stunk to high heaven.  But I thought members of congress had exempted themselves from insider trading laws? At least I remember a few years back, reading some big Visa and Pelosi scandal. 

That there is one set of rules for the politicians or our country and another set for everybody else is a surprise to absolutely no one. Shameful I'll agree, but these day's it's all about what the country can do for you. It's the only thing all the politicians seem able to agree on.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jan 7, 2021)




----------

